# TOWN CAR FEST (1998-2002)



## - INSPIRATIONS - (May 23, 2005)

LETS SEE THEM 1998-2000 TOWN CARS ONLY THE NEW BODY STLYE'z LOVE THEM NEW BUBBLE BIG BODY"z :biggrin:


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

Here ya go

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
[attachmentid=180257]
[attachmentid=180258]
[attachmentid=180259]
[attachmentid=180260]
[attachmentid=180261]


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Hatchet Ridin


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

my old 98


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

LOOKS TIGHT!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

My girls Town Car


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

s.j.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

rooster


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

{}


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

HERE'S MINE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

james INDIVIDUALS


----------



## - INSPIRATIONS - (May 23, 2005)

shit looks hard...but lets keep them commin i know there has to be more 98 town cars out there


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

heres one that you can catch in orlando ever once and a while...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

[attachmentid=181353]MAJESTICS K.C.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

[attachmentid=181354]
[attachmentid=181355]
[attachmentid=181357]

HERE'S ONE MORE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

come on at least start another page.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

MINE LAST MARCH :0


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 6 2005, 08:07 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man thats what mine looked like b4 march :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 6 2005, 07:07 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


repping The "I"!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 6 2005, 02:11 PM
> *repping The "I"!
> [snapback]3232734[/snapback]​*



fo sho


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jun 1 2005, 12:47 AM
> *Here ya go
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


LOOKS GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

is that the rootbeer 1?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DANNY INDIVIDUALS RGV


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

[attachmentid=190369]


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:
Sweat It C.C. Miami, FL


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

this ones phat


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

RICH LOOKIN GOOD ON THE TOWN CAR.!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGG CEE_@Jun 17 2005, 04:46 PM
> *RICH LOOKIN GOOD ON THE TOWN CAR.!!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3287482[/snapback]​*


rich needs to shows us more of those speak peak pics... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Jun 17 2005, 04:47 PM
> *rich needs to shows us more of those speak peak pics... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3287492[/snapback]​*


YUP THAT T'C LOOKS LIKE IT GOIN TO COME OUT NICE .!!! CANT WAIT TO C THAT. :0


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

NICE ALL BLACK TOWN CAR...DAM THA SHIT LOOKS HARD TO MOB DOWN THA STREET


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

SICK looking T-Cars... I WILL get 1 of thems very very soon... Trying to get my hustle on so i get get my hands on one...


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

that last one looks clean...my favorite one is still this one though...[attachmentid=194841]


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 19 2005, 10:48 PM
> *that last one looks clean...my favorite one is still this one though...[attachmentid=194841]
> [snapback]3295593[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: that ride in person is hella nice bro, whats up ralph dogg


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jun 19 2005, 11:52 PM
> *:thumbsup: that ride in person is hella nice bro, whats up ralph dogg
> [snapback]3295609[/snapback]​*


i bet homie :biggrin: ....not much gor-dizzle...gotta go to wal-mart (nuttin else to do on a sunday night in a dry county) with my bro's in a lil bit!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

LOWLYFE CAR CLUB LINCOLNS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

lets see sum on 13s


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Seeen Town Cars, i got a 01 Cartier gonna put some spokes on it soon and post it up


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Jun 19 2005, 03:07 PM~3294276
> *
> *


dam that all black town car clean.....


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 13 2005, 12:46 AM~3608829
> *lets see sum on 13s
> *


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

hey we tried fitting 13s on my linc, the caliper is just tooo bigg on that car so i have to get 14s or either way just get spacers if i wanna go 13s but we'll see what happens


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

pm lincolnjames he'll tell you all about that...


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Aug 14 2005, 03:59 AM~3614268
> *hey we tried fitting 13s on my linc, the caliper is just tooo bigg on that car so i have to get 14s or either way just get spacers if i wanna go 13s but we'll see what happens
> *


spacers = :nono: :nono: :nono: unless u want to be stranded on the side of the road one day


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: BUMP


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Aug 14 2005, 12:22 PM~3614952
> *spacers = :nono:  :nono:  :nono: unless u want to be stranded on the side of the road one day
> *




alot of grinding on them calipers


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jun 7 2005, 10:21 AM~3236819
> *:0 COMING SOON :biggrin:
> *


Who did the leafing? Nice!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 92trackerjuiced (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 14 2005, 10:21 AM~3615077
> *alot of grinding on them calipers
> *


oh yeah that's real damn smart. Let's just weaken the most important part of the whole damn car. If they would have been safe with less material on them don't you think that fomoco would have made them that way, i mean it would have saved them money, right. oh, nevermind, we must be talking about trailer queens.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 92trackerjuiced_@Aug 14 2005, 08:58 PM~3620165
> *oh yeah that's real damn smart.  Let's just weaken the most important part of the whole damn car.  If they would have been safe with less material on them don't you think that fomoco would have made them that way,  i mean it would have saved them money, right.  oh, nevermind, we must be talking about trailer queens.
> *


when u know what u are talking about come back.ohh better yet lets use spacers with reversed wheels and break the lug studs off. grinding calpers doesnt hurt anything just taking off some metal.not cutting the caliper in half and leaving parts off......when u juice a ride do u not cut out metal go back to the tracker forum,they are way better than our towncar forum...


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

ohh yeah post up a pic of this juiced tracker.ive juiced a tracker before and dont u have to cut a nice size hole for the hose and fitting to come through out of the UNIBODY.....ohh but thats not important is it?


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

guys, i got 1/2 inch spacers today the thing is the im too protective over her, dont have the heart to Grind a caliper but,, will 1/2 spacers and 13s fit good? or do i need to grind a little still?


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey ill probably be gettin those 14s soon, i think its a bad idea for me to put those 13s on there still, wayy wayy too much right now for me, LincolnJames pm me when u back from work


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn :0 lookin tight still


----------



## 92trackerjuiced (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Aug 14 2005, 08:02 PM~3620461
> *ohh yeah post up a pic of this juiced tracker.ive juiced a tracker before and dont u have to cut a nice size hole for the hose and fitting to come through out of the UNIBODY.....ohh but thats not important is it?
> *




Ummmm apparently not because a tracker has a frame under it dumbass


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 92trackerjuiced_@Aug 15 2005, 06:39 PM~3628710
> *Ummmm apparently not because a tracker has a frame under it dumbass
> *


umm ok i know it does but u also cut a hole in ,...im sorry not unibody .the fucking spring tower .idiot lets see those pix of that ride DUMBASS


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Jun 19 2005, 10:07 PM~3294281
> *
> *


Thanks heres a pic of my trunk.










[attachmentid=246360]


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

LOOKIN DAMN GOOD Swingin :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 92trackerjuiced_@Aug 15 2005, 12:58 AM~3620165
> *oh yeah that's real damn smart.  Let's just weaken the most important part of the whole damn car.  If they would have been safe with less material on them don't you think that fomoco would have made them that way,  i mean it would have saved them money, right.  oh, nevermind, we must be talking about trailer queens.
> *


Obviously this guy has never put/ or watched anybody put thirteens on a caddy or towncar, because almost every cadillac or towncar i've seen/installed them on you HAVE to grind the calipers


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 92trackerjuiced_@Aug 14 2005, 06:58 PM~3620165
> *oh yeah that's real damn smart.  Let's just weaken the most important part of the whole damn car.  If they would have been safe with less material on them don't you think that fomoco would have made them that way,  i mean it would have saved them money, right.  oh, nevermind, we must be talking about trailer queens.
> *


I'LL BE GRINDING THE SHIT OUT OF MINE TODAY . :biggrin: ILL SEND YOU ALL THE SHAVINGS . AINT NO TRAILKER QUEEN EITHER. GONE THREW COMPLETE FRONT SUSPENSION, BROKEN FRONT REBAR, BATTERY TRAY INFRONT,CRACKED CROSS MEMBER ,BUSTED MOTOR MOUNTS, BROKEN OIL FILTER HOUSING. TO NAME A FEW THINGS. I JUST FIX IT ,AND KEEP SWINGIN! FUCK IT! ITS JUST A FUCKIN CAR!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

from a show here


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

straight game car club


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 16 2005, 09:25 AM~3634747
> *straight game car club
> *


dang swangin you need to take a trip out there  :0


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

im thinkin to put gold 14s on my lincoln, but ill save it for next year still


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Aug 16 2005, 09:01 PM~3639817
> *im thinkin to put gold 14s on my lincoln, but ill save it for next year still
> *


how old r u man? u r one indecisive muthafucker


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Aug 16 2005, 09:49 PM~3640115
> *how old r u man? u r one indecisive muthafucker
> *


I am 17 bro, Linc is just my daily driver now


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 16 2005, 03:35 PM~3634823
> *dang swangin you need to take a trip out there    :0
> *


Why to get clowned? :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 92trackerjuiced_@Aug 14 2005, 07:58 PM~3620165
> *oh yeah that's real damn smart.  Let's just weaken the most important part of the whole damn car.  If they would have been safe with less material on them don't you think that fomoco would have made them that way,  i mean it would have saved them money, right.  oh, nevermind, we must be talking about trailer queens.
> *


ignorance like this makes me want to punch someone..... :angry:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn man that pin striping is lookin tight still, hey later on when i do my lincoln i would love to put a bootykit on that thing


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Aug 15 2005, 10:34 PM~3630336
> *umm ok i know it does but u also cut a hole in ,...im sorry not unibody .the fucking spring tower .idiot lets see those pix of that ride DUMBASS
> *


don't waste your time with this guy bro..hes a fucken idiot as you can see..but your towncar looks clean as hell bro..much props!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

the more i see these lincolns the more im lovin em damn i might needa save up n buy me one ...keep postin em though! =]


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 19 2005, 01:46 PM~3657990
> *
> *


CLEAN.!!!


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

heyy... wazzup ppl.. man Scrape By The Lake 2005 just happened in St Cathrines, Ontario it was a blast man.  i hope to see some new skool lincolns juiced there but there was none juiced except a nicee white Linc with white spokes and vinyl top


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey i got a question.. Am i suppose to turn the steering wheel to the fullest left or right.. coz when i turn to the fullest and it cant turn no more something makes a sound liek CLunk Clunk :dunno:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jun 1 2005, 02:47 AM~3208159
> *Here ya go
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


i fuckin love that interior


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

WTF...HOW COME THIS RIDE AINT IN HERE...THIS SHIT CLEEEEEEEAN...

1998 SHARKS - 98 TOWN CAR...  BLACK


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

1998 SHARKS - 98 TOWN CAR - NOW AFTER PAINTED - RED.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

HOT DAYUMMM... :thumbsup: lookin real nice bro damn they look sexi

for the few past days i was being told by people that i look like a CAB DRIVER and that i have a TAXI... some ppl trying to put me down who dont know my intentions for my lincoln and who are not familiar with Lowriding Scene.... i got soo pissed at them that i went and bought FOR SALE sign and sticked it on my lincoln. Funny thing is it was there for a day.. coz i came back out of my house and looked at the car from every angle and all i gotta say HOTTT DAMNNN   coz to me she looks AWESOME and kool when i do mine up so i was like ahhh let ppl say what they want im gonna build this car up one day just the way i wanted  uffin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 7 2005, 04:57 AM~3958827
> *HOT DAYUMMM...  :thumbsup: lookin real nice bro damn they look sexi
> 
> for the few past days i was being told by people that i look like a CAB DRIVER and that i have a TAXI... some ppl trying to put me down who dont know my intentions for my lincoln and who are not familiar with Lowriding Scene.... i got soo pissed at them that i went and bought FOR SALE sign and sticked it on my lincoln. Funny thing is it was there for a day.. coz i came back out of my house and looked at the car from every angle and all i gotta say HOTTT DAMNNN      coz to me she looks AWESOME and kool when i do mine up so i was like ahhh let ppl say what they want im gonna build this car up one day just the way i wanted   uffin:
> *


WERE THEM PICS AT?????????? :scrutinize:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmmm well the car is fully stock... With Lincoln rims, and off white paintjob... Not a show car yet untill i put rims on it but still if you guys wanna check out my pics ill post em onn later today or tomorrow


----------



## twistedtattootx (Sep 8, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Dang... that 2nd one is nice... and so are rest of them... i gotta get some spokes for mine its getting cold here now


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 6 2005, 06:49 PM~3956514
> *1998 SHARKS - 98 TOWN CAR - NOW AFTER PAINTED - RED.!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wow thats a bright red.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Any pics of this year Towncar from the super show???????


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

any pics of town cars 3 wheelin :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

i got a question... can Pro Hopper adjustable be put on 2001 Lincoln?... coz i was looking at the lower trailing arm.. it comes towards the back a little different... like from chassis to the back axle?


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

Anyone got a pic of a new Linc sittin on some 24s? If your jus gonna say 'this is a lowrider site, get outta here with that big rim shit' dont reply because I already searched the net and couldnt find any pics of one sittin on 24s, so if anyone could hook it up, id appreciate it...


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hop2This_@Oct 13 2005, 02:47 PM~3994968
> *Anyone got a pic of a new Linc sittin on some 24s? If your jus gonna say 'this is a lowrider site, get outta here with that big rim shit' dont reply    because I already searched the net and couldnt find any pics of one sittin on 24s, so if anyone could hook it up, id appreciate it...
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 8 2005, 05:01 PM~3967122
> *Wow thats a bright red.
> *


YUP... :biggrin:


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 15 2005, 05:31 AM~4005064
> *:twak:
> *


Like I said, if your just gonna give me shit, just dont reply... and oh yea... way to live by your signature 
" 4 THOSE OF US THAT REPERSENT, WE MUST CONT. TO RESPECT THE OLD,
*WHILE AT THE SAME TIME, WELCOME IN THE NEW.... "*
:uh:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hop2This_@Oct 20 2005, 02:11 PM~4040028
> *Like I said, if your just gonna give me shit, just dont reply... and oh yea...  way to live by your signature
> " 4 THOSE OF US THAT REPERSENT, WE MUST CONT. TO RESPECT THE OLD,
> WHILE AT THE SAME TIME, WELCOME IN THE NEW.... "
> ...


YA NOT PPL WHO WANT 20'z ON THERE RIDES...


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

ya lets see some of these on 3, and did they do any major changes except for the body style like suspension parts like the a-arms?


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

Not 3-wheeling, but heres mine. Nothing spectacular uffin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WISH ONE FOR SALE HIT ME UP WITH THE PRICE CASH IN HANDS


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

clean car homie


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

*PLEASE READ.*

I've read about how you guys grind your calipers as opposed to throwing spacers on there. I understand that newer model cars have a hub centered application, as opposed to a stud centered application. Thus, the ride gets screwed or the studs could snap if enough weight is placed on em for a prolonged period of time. What I did to get some spokes on my Navigator might work for some of you who don't want to grind or utilize universal spacers:

*I had a machinist fabricate a spacer that on the back side allowed it to wrap around the hub, while on the front side, it fitted perfectly into the back of the adapter. This placed all the vehicles load on the hubs, not the studs.* I've had spokes on my truck for years and they ride perfect. Just a thought. I can get some pics if any of you like. I did the same thing for the spokes on my wifes car and it worked fine.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 23 2005, 11:52 AM~4055011
> *PLEASE READ.
> 
> I've read about how you guys grind your calipers as opposed to throwing spacers on there. I understand that newer model cars have a hub centered application, as opposed to a stud centered application. Thus, the ride gets screwed or the studs could snap if enough weight is placed on em for a prolonged period of time. What I did to get some spokes on my Navigator might work for some of you who don't want to grind or utilize universal spacers:
> ...



Post some pictures.


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Oct 20 2005, 09:23 PM~4043002
> *Not 3-wheeling, but heres mine.  Nothing spectacular uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Is it true you have to grind the calipers and use spacers to fit 14's on '98-'02 Towncars?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Oct 23 2005, 07:42 PM~4056228
> *Is it true you have to grind the calipers and use spacers to fit 14's on '98-'02 Towncars?
> *


yeah. or u can do a swap from and older TC


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

The upper control arms on these Lincolns are kind of wierd.. i looked at mine i had no idea what it was :dunno: i was told to do a spindle swap as well if i want to put 13s... and i heard even with 14s u need to do little bit of grinding.. or spacers


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

im doing the spindle swap and upper swap from an 88 as we speak that way i get the good uppers, and i can run 13''s or 14''s without any spacers


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 23 2005, 09:28 PM~4058774
> *im doing the spindle swap and upper swap from an 88 as we speak that way i get the good uppers, and i can run 13''s or 14''s without any spacers
> *


Its a small step for man, a giant leap for frog kind :0


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

haha u know it chicken boy uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

More pics.


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 1 2005, 01:24 PM~3208999
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT -


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

Quick question for bubble Town Car owners. I swapped my suspension to a non-abs spindle and swaybar from a 93 Towncar. My suspension now makes noise in the front like somethings loose, but only when i'm on bumpy roads. Do i need to get the upper arms too? And also, do u guys still have the abs hooked up? Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

I got a question... i heard the tranny starts slipping in 90s-97 Town Cars... like if u put 13s or 14s on it.. the gear takes a slow shift.. does that goes for the 98-01 Town Cars?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Oct 31 2005, 03:24 AM~4104478
> *Quick question for bubble Town Car owners.  I swapped my suspension to a non-abs spindle and swaybar from a 93 Towncar. My suspension now makes noise in the front like somethings loose, but only when i'm on bumpy roads. Do i need to get the upper arms too? And also, do u guys still have the abs hooked up? Any feedback is appreciated.
> *


i hear if u swap th swaybar u must swap the swaybar mounts too. i think the noise is ur sway bar movin around.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 31 2005, 04:52 AM~4104902
> *I got a question... i heard the tranny starts slipping in 90s-97 Town Cars... like if u put 13s or 14s on it.. the gear takes a slow shift.. does that goes for the 98-01 Town Cars?
> *


u heard wrong, that is not true. but just for your knowledge, the 98-02 towncars have a computer that senses a change in wheel size and makes the adjustments necessary(your speedo will still be off tho)

-ps-this computer crap is just something i have heard a few times but am not positive. just remember u are on smaller wheels and drive accordingly. wheels dont kill trannys, the drivers do.


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 31 2005, 01:29 AM~4104985
> *u heard wrong, that is not true. but just for your knowledge, the 98-02 towncars have a computer that senses a change in wheel size and makes the adjustments necessary(your speedo will still be off tho)
> 
> -ps-this computer crap is just something i have heard a few times but am not positive. just remember u are on smaller wheels and drive accordingly. wheels dont kill trannys, the drivers do.
> *


Thanks bro.. that means if i put 13s or 14s... my speedometer wont show what speed limit i am doing?


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

98 towncar...


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

checkout the buildup thread for more pics..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214674


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Oct 31 2005, 04:44 AM~4105274
> *checkout the buildup thread for more pics..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214674
> *


Lovely car man i like it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 31 2005, 08:29 AM~4105256
> *Thanks bro.. that means if i put 13s or 14s... my speedometer wont show what speed limit i am doing?
> *


anytime u put a smaller or larger diameter wheel on a car the speedo will be off.

an example with smaller wheels is, speedo shows 70, but ur really going 60(actual change depends on car and wheels tho, this is just an exapmle)


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 30 2005, 10:25 PM~4104977
> *i hear if u swap th swaybar u must swap the swaybar mounts too. i think the noise is ur sway bar movin around.
> *




:thumbsup: Thats what I was thinkin


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Oct 31 2005, 01:43 AM~4105273
> *98 towncar...
> *



:0 Nice one


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

just finished the swap(i know it is really dirty and needs to be painted), but here's a 98...


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

post more up


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHANGE MINE TODAY
1991 LINCOLN T/C SPINDEL
TO 1998 LINCOLN T/C
BEFORE I HAD SPACERS TO JUST PUT 14'S ON W/ 3 OR 4 SPINDS ON THE LUG NUT :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=344840]NOW NO GRIDING" NO SPACERS...AND ALL THE TRUNS ON THE LUG NUTS :biggrin: 
NOW TO CHROME SHOP...SPENDELS, CALIPERS... :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

good move...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice pics. :thumbsup: I will probably do the swap to mine in the spring.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 10 2005, 12:02 PM~4179568
> *[attachmentid=344840]NOW NO GRIDING" NO SPACERS...AND ALL THE TRUNS ON THE LUG NUTS :biggrin:
> NOW TO CHROME SHOP...SPENDELS, CALIPERS... :biggrin:
> *


nice pics


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
i like those spokes!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 19 2005, 10:48 PM~3295593
> *that last one looks clean...my favorite one is still this one though...[attachmentid=194841]
> *


That was the 1st edition, the next chapter of that ride should be released next year. Chingon, like what you've done with yours...is that your shit hopping? Thought it was bagged. Old School, your brothers ride came out nice. Great work on the trunk, hellova drive from KC to Vegas...and I was bitching before about making that trip from San Jo. :thumbsup: Keep reppin KC.
To all the HATERS: "We have just a few street rides out currently and may never expand past San Jo but...keep your eyes open and your mouth shut...we will let our rides speak for us roflmao: oh and let yours speak for you :roflmao...Y QUE"


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 11 2005, 01:40 PM~4186757
> *That was the 1st edition, the next chapter of that ride should be released next year. Chingon, like what you've done with yours...is that your shit hopping? Thought it was bagged. Old School, your brothers ride came out nice. Great work on the trunk, hellova drive from KC to Vegas...and I was bitching before about making that trip from San Jo. :thumbsup: Keep reppin KC.
> To all the HATERS: "We have just a few street rides out currently and may never expand past San Jo but...keep your eyes open and your mouth shut...we will let our rides speak for us roflmao: oh and let yours speak for you :roflmao...Y QUE"
> *


THANKS JOHNING


----------



## - INSPIRATIONS - (May 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

this body style is just bad ass.....hmmmmm....maybe next year...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

its a grand marquis but same trunk...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

fresnosuenos!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

lowlyfe!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Oct 31 2005, 10:06 PM~4110759
> *:thumbsup:  Thats what I was thinkin
> *



f a swaybar. lose it.


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin:  Nice Linc


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

DAM THIS TOPIC MAKES ME WANNA GET A 98 TOWN CAR SO BAD, LOVE THEM BODY STYLE,


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I dont think anyone has posted this one:biggrin: :biggrin: black on black


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

Sweat It C.C. Miami..........


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHITE ON WHITE BITCHS


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Dec 26 2005, 09:42 PM~4489292
> *Sweat It C.C. Miami..........
> *


CLEAN.!!!! CAN'T WAIT TILL I GET MINE.!!!!


BEEN SAVIN MY LUNCH MONEY.!!!! HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i wanna get one bad i love these lincolns


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 30 2005, 09:46 PM~4519279
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WHITE ON WHITE BITCHS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

more


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Jan 17 2006, 01:46 AM~4638748
> *more
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 17 2006, 02:32 PM~4642355
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAS 98 SHARK TC. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

any pics of tha st up in tha red one?


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

any pics of tha set up in tha red one?


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Jan 18 2006, 01:14 AM~4647082
> *any pics of tha set up in tha red one?
> *


NAW ITS BAGGED.!!!!


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. CEE_@Jan 18 2006, 02:35 AM~4647165
> *NAW ITS BAGGED.!!!!
> *


o dam


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

I found this one on 13s Topic.. dont know whose it is but i hope they dont mind me posting up pics


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Jan 18 2006, 02:36 AM~4647343
> *o  dam
> *


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

i just got a 2000 towncar ill post pics when i get my new digi, :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 2 2006, 01:09 AM~4756388
> *i just got a 2000 towncar ill post pics when i get my new digi,  :biggrin:
> *


Thats pretty cool... what u plannin to do to it :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Jan 18 2006, 05:52 AM~4647387
> *I found this one on 13s Topic.. dont know whose it is but i hope they dont mind me posting up pics
> *


thats lincolnjames towncar...before it became this!!!


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn i love tht Linc


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Feb 2 2006, 04:01 AM~4756595
> *Thats pretty cool... what u plannin to do to it :biggrin:
> *



I dont know yet but lincolnjames ride is sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 4 2006, 04:03 PM~4776203
> *I dont know yet but lincolnjames ride is sweet :biggrin:
> *


Forreal man.. thats a sickest Linc. here is mine sorry for pic too big


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

MY FAV TOPIC.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Jan 17 2006, 03:46 AM~4638748
> *more
> *


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Aug 14 2005, 01:59 AM~3614268
> *hey we tried fitting 13s on my linc, the caliper is just tooo bigg on that car so i have to get 14s or either way just get spacers if i wanna go 13s but we'll see what happens
> *


CUT DOWN D CALLIPERS. GRIND THEM DOWN ALITTLE
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Feb 13 2006, 12:43 AM~4835936
> *CUT DOWN D CALLIPERS. GRIND THEM DOWN ALITTLE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


uh its not that easy on the newer ones. got to get a spindle from a 91-94


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

I HAVE A QUESTON 98 TOWN CAR OWNERS.!!!!

IF U PUT 175-70 14 INCH WIREZ ON A 98 I KNOW U HAVE TO GRIND THEM DOWN STILL BUT CAN U GRIND IT TO A POINT WERE U DONT NEED A SPACER.? OR IF I GET DAYTON WIRE WHEELS WOULD A 14 FIT WITHOUT A SPACE INSTEAD SINCE DAYTON HAS A BETTER OFF-SET THEN CHINA BRANDZ.???? OR EVEN PUT 13 DAYTON ON A 98 WIT JUS GRINDIN THEM DOWN N NOT CHANGIN THE SPINDLEZ....????

JUS TRYIN TO LEARN BOUT DIZ CAR, IM GETTIN ONE VERY SOON, N CANT WAIT TO SEE THA BITCH SITTIN ON 13'z OR 14'z.!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

need help i have a 2001 towncar cartier i got some 14 x7 zenith wheels do i need to grind and what size of spacer would i need to get thanxs for the info


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 12:00 AM~4836925
> *I HAVE A QUESTON 98 TOWN CAR OWNERS.!!!!
> 
> IF U PUT 175-70 14 INCH WIREZ ON A 98 I KNOW U HAVE TO GRIND THEM DOWN STILL BUT CAN U GRIND IT TO A POINT WERE U DONT NEED A SPACER.? OR IF I GET DAYTON WIRE WHEELS WOULD A 14 FIT WITHOUT A SPACE INSTEAD SINCE DAYTON HAS A BETTER OFF-SET THEN CHINA BRANDZ.???? OR EVEN PUT 13 DAYTON ON A 98 WIT JUS GRIND THEM DOWN N NOT CHANGIN THE SPINDLEZ....????
> ...


same ?? here


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 12 2006, 10:03 PM~4836940
> *need help i have a 2001 towncar cartier i got some 14 x7 zenith wheels do i need to grind and what size of spacer would i need to get thanxs for the info
> *


2001 ONE HAVE DIFF OFF-SETZ THEN 98' N I THINK 99, THE 2001 THE WIRE WHEEL WILL STICK OUT WAY FURTHER, THE 98 IT SITZ PRETTY EVEN TO THE FENDER SO U CANT REALLY TELL ITS STICKIN OUT.!  

ONLY 98-99 R THE ONES TO USE EVERY OTHER YEAR R GARBAGE BUT STILL RWD, BUT IT GIVES IT THA SITTIN OUT TIRE LOOK IF U CARE OR U GO EXTREME N MOD.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

WERE 98 FUCKIN $HARK WHEN U NEEDZ HIM 4THIS DAM INFO.!!!! HE ALWAYS AROUND TO TALK SHIT BUT NOT GIVE INFO.... :twak: :biggrin: S.O.S ANSWER QUESTIONZ $HARK.!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 03:00 AM~4836925
> *I HAVE A QUESTON 98 TOWN CAR OWNERS.!!!!
> 
> IF U PUT 175-70 14 INCH WIREZ ON A 98 I KNOW U HAVE TO GRIND THEM DOWN STILL BUT CAN U GRIND IT TO A POINT WERE U DONT NEED A SPACER.? OR IF I GET DAYTON WIRE WHEELS WOULD A 14 FIT WITHOUT A SPACE INSTEAD SINCE DAYTON HAS A BETTER OFF-SET THEN CHINA BRANDZ.???? OR EVEN PUT 13 DAYTON ON A 98 WIT JUS GRINDIN THEM DOWN N NOT CHANGIN THE SPINDLEZ....????
> ...


no matter what u need a spacer with 14''s. thats why a spindle swap is a must.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 03:09 AM~4836962
> *2001 ONE HAVE DIFF OFF-SETZ THEN 98' N I THINK 99, THE 2001 THE WIRE WHEEL WILL STICK OUT WAY FURTHER, THE 98 IT SITZ PRETTY EVEN TO THE FENDER SO U CANT REALLY TELL ITS STICKIN OUT.!
> 
> ONLY 98-99 R THE ONES TO USE EVERY OTHER YEAR R GARBAGE BUT STILL RWD, BUT IT GIVES IT THA SITTIN OUT TIRE LOOK IF U CARE OR U GO EXTREME N MOD.
> *


actually 98-02 are the same. 2003 and up have the higher offset


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 13 2006, 03:03 AM~4836940
> *need help i have a 2001 towncar cartier i got some 14 x7 zenith wheels do i need to grind and what size of spacer would i need to get thanxs for the info
> *


grind as far as possible and use 5/16'' spacer. but save urself the troubles and do the spindle swap.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Feb 12 2006, 10:23 PM~4837039
> *actually 98-02 are the same. 2003 and up have the higher offset
> *


OH OK COO  

BUT IF I PUT 13 INCH DAYTON WITH GRINDIN THE CALIPERS ALOT N PUTTIN A SPACE THEY SHOULD FIT HUH.? :dunno: DAYTONS OFF-SET SHOULD WORK WITHOUT THE SPINDLE CHANGE.?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Nov 5 2005, 05:02 AM~4142204
> *just finished the swap(i know it is really dirty and needs to be painted), but here's a 98...
> *


i did the complete swap including upper from a 88. now i can fit 13''s without any spacers or grinding.  (pics top of page 8)


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 03:27 AM~4837063
> *OH OK COO
> 
> BUT IF I PUT 13 INCH DAYTON WITH GRINDIN THE CALIPERS ALOT N PUTTIN A SPACE THEY SHOULD FIT HUH.? :dunno:  DAYTONS OFF-SET SHOULD WORK WITHOUT THE SPINDLE CHANGE.?
> *


i doubt it cuz after u did the grinding and spacer 14''s still be be only a hair from the caliper( and i literally mean a hair). put out the extra few bucks and do the swap, it aint hard. and would take just as long as grinding the calipers for 4 hours.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Feb 12 2006, 10:31 PM~4837089
> *i doubt it cuz after u did the grinding and spacer 14''s still be be only a hair from the caliper( and i literally mean a hair). put out the extra few bucks and do the swap, it aint hard. and would take just as long as grinding the calipers for 4 hours.
> *


WUT YEAR TOWN CARS DO I SWAP OUT THE SPINDLE 4.???? I JUS WANT TO GET SHIT READY SO WHEN THE CAR ARRIVES I CAN JUS GET IT DOWN QUICK.!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 03:36 AM~4837124
> *WUT YEAR TOWN CARS DO I SWAP OUT THE SPINDLE 4.???? I JUS WANT TO GET SHIT READY SO WHEN THE CAR ARRIVES I CAN JUS GET IT DOWN QUICK.!
> *


91-94, i believe ull still need to grind for 13''s but no spacers


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Feb 12 2006, 10:36 PM~4837133
> *91-94, i believe ull still need to grind for 13''s but no spacers
> *


DAM STILL GRIND EVEN WIT THA SWAP. :uh:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

ANY AFTER MARKET SHIT OUT THERE I CAN GET INSTEAD OF USIN OLDER TOWN CAR PARTS.?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 03:39 AM~4837156
> *DAM STILL GRIND EVEN WIT THA SWAP. :uh:
> *


unless u do the older swap but then u'd have to include the stamped uppers too.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 03:42 AM~4837181
> *ANY AFTER MARKET SHIT OUT THERE I CAN GET INSTEAD OF USIN OLDER TOWN CAR PARTS.?
> *


nope


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Feb 12 2006, 10:43 PM~4837189
> *nope
> *


DAM. :uh: FUCK IT, JUS MORE WORK TO DO N LEARN.!!!!  

THANKZ 4 DA INFO D-FROGG.!!!! :thumbsup: I'LL POST UP PICZ WHEN I GET ALL THIS SHIT FIGURED OUT....


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 03:46 AM~4837201
> *DAM. :uh:  FUCK IT, JUS MORE WORK TO DO N LEARN.!!!!
> 
> THANKZ 4 DA INFO D-FROGG.!!!! :thumbsup: I'LL POST UP PICZ WHEN I GET ALL THIS SHIT FIGURED OUT....
> *


anytime homie


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

OH YEA ONE LAST BUGGIN QUESTION, HAHA :biggrin: 

IS THE 98 THA SAME SHIT WITH THA AIR RIDE SUSPENSION, CAN I JUS TURN IT OFF N SLAM THE REAR END WIT THA 98'z N UP.????


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 04:00 AM~4837314
> *OH YEA ONE LAST BUGGIN QUESTION, HAHA :biggrin:
> 
> IS THE 98 THA SAME SHIT WITH THA AIR RIDE SUSPENSION, CAN I JUS TURN IT OFF N SLAM THE REAR END WIT THA 98'z N UP.????
> *


yeah u can turn it off and jack up the rear corners letting the air out so i sags lower.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Feb 12 2006, 11:09 PM~4837371
> *yeah u can turn it off and jack up the rear corners letting the air out so i sags lower.
> *


UGHHH....  CANT WAIT TO GET MINEZ NOW.!!!! :biggrin: 

BEEN WAITIN THIS CAR SINCE I FIRST SAW ONE LIFTED FROM SAN JO FEW YEARZ BACK, 98 SHARKZ RIDE WHEN IT WAS BLACK....


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 04:12 AM~4837387
> *UGHHH....  CANT WAIT TO GET MINEZ NOW.!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> BEEN WAITIN THIS CAR SINCE I FIRST SAW ONE LIFTED FROM SAN JO FEW YEARZ BACK, 98 SHARKZ RIDE WHEN IT WAS BLACK....
> *


i just found a super clean one in san diego for 6000 and 94k miles. interested? :0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Feb 12 2006, 11:14 PM~4837399
> *i just found a super clean one in san diego for 6000 and 94k miles. interested? :0
> *


YESSSSSSSSSSSS PLZ.!!!! I FINALLY GOTZ THE MONEY I NEED SAVED TO BUY ONE WHEN I WANT.... :uh: TOOK LONG ENOUGH TO, SO SEND ANY INFO U GOTZ BRO.!!!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## IBREEZ69 (Dec 25, 2003)

[attachmentid=459918]


----------



## IBREEZ69 (Dec 25, 2003)

[attachmentid=459933]


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OuttaSpite_@Jun 1 2005, 01:47 AM~3208159
> *Here ya go
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


that right there, is bad ass fuck... prolly the nicest ive seen of the newer body styles! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBREEZ69_@Feb 12 2006, 11:31 PM~4837469
> *
> 
> [attachmentid=459933]
> *


CLEAN.!!!!  MORE PICZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IBREEZ69 (Dec 25, 2003)

[attachmentid=459937]


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBREEZ69_@Feb 12 2006, 11:40 PM~4837501
> *[attachmentid=459937]
> 
> *


R THOSE 14'z HE IS SITTIN ON.?


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBREEZ69_@Feb 12 2006, 11:40 PM~4837501
> *[attachmentid=459937]
> 
> *


LOOKZ LIKE COIL UNDER 2, CLEAN, THAS WUT IM GOIN TO GO WIT OLD SKOOL COIL UNDER WIT 12'z


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 12 2006, 11:41 PM~4837504
> *R THOSE 14'z HE IS SITTIN ON.?
> *


yeah those are 14''s


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 12 2006, 11:43 PM~4837509
> *LOOKZ LIKE COIL UNDER 2, CLEAN, THAS WUT IM GOIN TO GO WIT OLD SKOOL COIL UNDER WIT 12'z
> *


please dont coilunders are not safe u could loose a spring especially if 3wheelin


----------



## IBREEZ69 (Dec 25, 2003)

YUP YUP THOSE ARE 14's :thumbsup: 

[attachmentid=459950]


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Feb 12 2006, 11:48 PM~4837518
> *please dont coilunders are not safe u could loose a spring especially if 3wheelin
> *


IF DONE RITE COIL UNDER AINT GOIN NO WERE, USE THE RITE CUPZ, N COILZ, N THE CUP UNDER TO HOLD THE SPRING....JUS MAKE THEM ALL THE RITE SIZE N UR COIL WONT POP OUT NO WERE.!!!! TO ME IT JUS LOOKZ CLEANER WHEN CHROMED OUT, INSTEAD OF COIL OVER....


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBREEZ69_@Feb 12 2006, 11:49 PM~4837519
> *YUP YUP THOSE ARE 14's :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=459950]
> ...


NICE RIMS.!!!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 12 2006, 11:52 PM~4837529
> *IF DONE RITE COIL UNDER AINT GOIN NO WERE, USE THE RITE CUPZ, N COILZ, N THE CUP UNDER TO HOLD THE SPRING....JUS MAKE THEM ALL THE RITE SIZE N UR COIL WONT POP OUT NO WERE.!!!! TO ME IT JUS LOOKZ CLEANER WHEN CHROMED OUT, INSTEAD OF COIL OVER....
> *


chrome a powerball with the rearend and ur done. to me a coil under is a big turnoff/disadvantage.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Feb 12 2006, 11:59 PM~4837544
> *chrome a powerball with the rearend and ur done. to me a coil under is a big turnoff/disadvantage.
> *


YEA SAME SHIT, BUT ITS JUS ME, ALL MY CARZ HAVE BEEN COIL UNDER ON 10'z OR 12'z....I JUS LIKE THA LOOK N A SIMPLE NOT CRAZY MONSTER LOOKIN LOCK UP, UNLESS IT IS A STR8 UP HOPPER, BUT I LIKE STREET CARZ, JUS APEAL MORE TO ME THEN RADICAL ALL MURALED OUT N PATTERNED OUT CARZ, JUS A SIMPLE BUT NICE ASS PAINT JOB( BUT STILL CUSTOM PAINT NOT STOCK), STRIPPIN, N MAYBE PATTERENZ, DEPENDZ WUT CAR.....THA JUS GRABZ MY ATTENTION MORE.!!!!  SIMPLE 2 PUMP 10BATTS RUNNIN ONE ADEX N DELTA DUMPZ 4 THE REAR, KEEPIN IT COO, WIT 6BATTS TO DA FRONT N 4BATTS TO DA REAR.  WIT THE 2 12'z KNOCKIN....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any of you gus swapping out the upper a arms from an older town car?? for extra strength for hopping??


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

well whatever floats your boat.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 13 2006, 12:07 AM~4837560
> *Any of you gus swapping out the upper a arms from an older town car?? for extra strength for hopping??
> *


I HEARD THA A 90 TC AND DOWN A-ARMZ EXTEND R THE WAY TO GO....


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 13 2006, 12:07 AM~4837560
> *Any of you gus swapping out the upper a arms from an older town car?? for extra strength for hopping??
> *


i did from an 88. first thing i did even before i lifted it


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Dangg looking tight still!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Feb 13 2006, 03:09 AM~4837564
> *i did from an 88. first thing i did even before i lifted it
> *


So that the upper a-arm spindle and caliper/rotor from a 88? Did you have to do any modifications to the frame to bolt on the uppers a-arms?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

heres mine on 13s


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

changed my studs to maroso long studs for a mustang. i was able to put 3 1/4 inch spacersbehimd the adapters


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 13 2006, 10:17 AM~4838674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass ride!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

WHAT WOULD U ALL RUN? if u were 2 throw sum 14's on a 99 towncar. 175/70's, or the 175/75's..it still has the factory ride hieght.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 13 2006, 04:11 AM~4837933
> *So that the upper a-arm spindle and caliper/rotor from a 88? Did you have to do any modifications to the frame to bolt on the uppers a-arms?
> *


yeah u need to cut off the 98 towers and weld in the 88 ones.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 13 2006, 09:23 AM~4838703
> *WHAT WOULD U ALL RUN? if u were 2 throw sum 14's on a 99 towncar. 175/70's, or the 175/75's..it still has the factory ride hieght.
> *


175/75...70 is too square. but shit id still thorw 13''s on there.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 13 2006, 11:23 AM~4838703
> *WHAT WOULD U ALL RUN? if u were 2 throw sum 14's on a 99 towncar. 175/70's, or the 175/75's..it still has the factory ride hieght.
> *


175/75's


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Feb 13 2006, 11:04 AM~4839177
> *175/75's
> *


 :thumbsdown: 175/75 ARE WAY TO BEEFY, THEY DONT SIT RITE AT ALL ON THESE CARS, MAYBE IMPALAZ BUT NOT TC, 175/70 IS WAY BETTER, BUT LIKE D-FROGG SAID 13'z BITCHEZ.... 13'z ALWAYS LOOK THE BEST ON ANYTHING.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 08:02 PM~4842169
> *:thumbsdown:  175/75 ARE WAY TO BEEFY, THEY DONT SIT RITE AT ALL ON THESE CARS, MAYBE IMPALAZ BUT NOT TC, 175/70 IS WAY BETTER, BUT LIKE D-FROGG SAID 13'z BITCHEZ.... 13'z ALWAYS LOOK THE BEST ON ANYTHING.!!!! :biggrin:
> *



In fucking Montreal, you would need giant 4 wheel drive tires to go through the enormous pot holes :angry: :angry: ...Damn you Cali guys are lucky...


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2006, 06:05 PM~4842195
> *In fucking Montreal, you would need giant 4 wheel drive tires to go through the enormous pot holes :angry:  :angry: ...Damn you Cali guys are lucky...
> *


HAHA YES WE ARE.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 08:07 PM~4842203
> *HAHA YES WE ARE.!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I feel like buying a pawn shop out there and move... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2006, 06:09 PM~4842223
> *I feel like buying a pawn shop out there and move... :0  :biggrin:
> *


REAL TALK DAVE. YOU SHOULD THINK BOUT IT, IF U REAL DOWN 4 LOWRIDIN....IT WOULD HELP U MONEY WISE, AND GET U CLOSER TO THE MAIN CLUB IN SJ, N GIVE U BETTER THINGZ TO PLAY WIT SO U CAN HAVE CLEANER RIDEZ THEN U ALREADY DO, NO SNOW, NO RUST ETC....SOMETHING TO THINK BOUTZ, BUT U WOULD LEAVE UR HOMIEZ THOUGH.... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 08:12 PM~4842263
> *REAL TALK DAVE. YOU SHOULD THINK BOUT IT, IF U REAL DOWN 4 LOWRIDIN....IT WOULD HELP U MONEY WISE, AND GET U CLOSER TO THE MAIN CLUB IN SJ, N GIVE U BETTER THINGZ TO PLAY WIT SO U CAN HAVE CLEANER RIDEZ THEN U ALREADY DO, NO SNOW, NO RUST ETC....SOMETHING TO THINK BOUTZ, BUT U WOULD LEAVE UR HOMIEZ THOUGH.... :uh:
> *


Naw bro, my life is up here...I got my bros and my pawn shop up here... But it would be cool to do anyway eventually...A long term dream I guess...Maybe one day man...  :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice towncars riders


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

one more question guys do i need to change all the 4 spindles on the car to fit the 14x7 thanxs for the info frogg what year of town car do i need to get and is that the only thing that i would have to buy would i need to grind too or not any more


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I dont know if I posted these all ready or if somebody did but hear you are homies


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 13 2006, 08:31 PM~4843201
> *I dont know if I posted these all ready or if somebody did but hear you are homies
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know who owns tha all black tc, but tha shit is sick rite there, even wit tha windowz blacked out in tint, it still looks cleeeeeeeeeean.!!!!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

ANYONE GOT A TRUNK SETUP PIC OF A 98 TOWN CAR, I NEED IDEAS 4 MINE.!!!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 13 2006, 08:21 PM~4843107
> *one more question guys do i need to change all the 4 spindles on the car to fit the 14x7 thanxs for the info frogg what year of town car do i need to get and is that the only thing that i would have to buy would i need to grind too or not any more
> *


just the front, and from a 91-94


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

If I replace the spindles, can I still use my stock brake calipers? I am ordering them from a junkyard, what should come with it? Should the disc and brake calipers come with it to or is it just the spindle?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Back looking at this topic and noticed a couple of things......1st, this shit is NICE....it hops and looks like this?!? :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

2nd....there were not enough pics reppin Parliament :biggrin: ......More to come when its done. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 14 2006, 09:18 AM~4845436
> *If I replace the spindles, can I still use my stock brake calipers? I am ordering them from a junkyard, what should come with it? Should the disc and brake calipers come with it to or is it just the spindle?
> *


change spindel,rotor,caliper,brakes..........


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 14 2006, 01:15 PM~4847173
> *change spindel,rotor,caliper,brakes..........
> *


Thats alot of shit just to put rims....major props to anyone who goes thru all that crap :thumbsup: Damn lowriders fuckin up all the stock cars. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT- 4 THIS TOPIC.! :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

so lemme get this strait.....14x7's will or will not fit a 1999 lincoln tc, with factory suspention. with out mods, or with?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 14 2006, 06:37 PM~4848979
> *so lemme get this strait.....14x7's will or will not fit a 1999 lincoln tc, with factory suspention. with out mods, or with?
> *


14x7 or 13x7 u have to change everything i said


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 14 2006, 06:37 PM~4848979
> *so lemme get this strait.....14x7's will or will not fit a 1999 lincoln tc, with factory suspention. with out mods, or with?
> *


if you dont change over then, grind the calipers...and put spacers....*UNSAFE*


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I just put a set of 14x7s on a 2001 towncar and we had to grind the calipers and also use 3/8" spacers and also put 1/8" washers behind the spacers and still had threads all the way through the lug nuts and actually had about half a thread sticking out past the end of the lug and NO PROBLEMS :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 14 2006, 07:26 PM~4849380
> *I just put a set of 14x7s on a 2001 towncar and we had to grind the calipers and also use 3/8" spacers and also put 1/8" washers behind the spacers and still had threads all the way through the lug nuts and actually had about half a thread sticking out past the end of the lug and NO PROBLEMS :biggrin:
> *


wait youll see....the lug nuts break after a while........ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 14 2006, 04:46 PM~4849061
> *if you dont change over then, grind the calipers...and put spacers....UNSAFE
> *


UNSAFE....?, BUT U HAD SPACERS ON UR 98 FOR A WHILE SHARK N IT WAS BAGGED, AND STILL NOTHING BAD HAPPEN RIGHT, .???? :dunno:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

frogg and shark thanxs for the info hopefuly i will have my car done by sat i will post pics with the rims on it then


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I had mine lifted and on 14s that way with no problems. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 14 2006, 09:45 PM~4851097
> *I had mine lifted and on 14s that way for a couple years with no problems, but I did eventually change the arms and spindles.
> *


were ur a-arms extended.?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

the stock ones were not the ones i swapped on were 1"


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 14 2006, 10:25 PM~4851360
> *the stock ones were not the ones i swapped on were 1"
> *


WUT YEAR DID U SWAP THEM OUT 4.????


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

81


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 14 2006, 10:27 PM~4851370
> *81
> *


U GOT A PIC OF UR TOWN CAR.?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 14 2006, 10:56 PM~4851521
> *
> *


DAM THA SHIT CLEAN....ITS LIKE A SKY BLUE HUH.? NEVER SEEN ONE THA COLOR.!!!!


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=463353]
[attachmentid=463352]
[attachmentid=463350]
[attachmentid=463349]


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@Feb 15 2006, 06:34 AM~4852738
> *[attachmentid=463353]
> [attachmentid=463352]
> [attachmentid=463350]
> ...


IT MAY BE A TOWN CAR, BUT THAS DUM.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Thats NUCKIN FUTS :0 :0 :0 :0 Dont care for the suspension in the rear but would love to see this thing hop.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 17 2006, 03:16 PM~4868748
> *TTT
> *


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

DAMN!!!! :0 that black towncar dropped 2 the floor is sweet as f*ck!!!! is it juiced or bagged?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 13 2006, 12:09 AM~4837564
> *i did from an 88. first thing i did even before i lifted it
> *


Are those cadillac uppers LOL they kinda look like them and do you need to extend them or do they give you an extension just by useing them??


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 14 2006, 04:24 PM~4845735
> *Back looking at this topic and noticed a couple of things......1st, this shit is NICE....it hops and looks like this?!?  :thumbsup:
> *


Thankyou homie. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

How well do these car do at 3 wheeling with the rear trailing arms on the outside frame rails???


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2006, 04:05 PM~4888885
> *How well do these car do at 3 wheeling with the rear trailing arms on the outside frame rails???
> *


nicely uffin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2006, 06:05 PM~4888885
> *How well do these car do at 3 wheeling with the rear trailing arms on the outside frame rails???
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Feb 20 2006, 05:55 PM~4889599
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

midwest lincoln


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 20 2006, 11:28 PM~4890249
> *midwest lincoln
> *


naw not feeling this at all


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2006, 05:05 PM~4888885
> *How well do these car do at 3 wheeling with the rear trailing arms on the outside frame rails???
> *



SORRY ABOUT THE BAD PIC


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Feb 20 2006, 05:55 PM~4889599
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SICK 3


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 20 2006, 07:28 PM~4890249
> *midwest lincoln
> *


THA SHIT IS CLEAN, BUT NOT FEELIN THE TINT, BUT ITS CLEAN.!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 20 2006, 08:30 PM~4890756
> *SORRY ABOUT THE BAD PIC
> 
> 
> ...


That car has super modified rear suspension but thanks for bringing that pic back up does anybody remember what issue in lrm it came out in or has those pics??


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2006, 08:51 PM~4890985
> *That car has super modified rear suspension but thanks for bringing that pic back up does anybody remember what issue in lrm it came out in or has those pics??
> *


ME PERSONAL I DONT THINK THOSE CARS LOOK GOOD 3-WHEELIN, BUT THEY LOOK CLEAN ASS FUCK LIFTED FRONT N BACK.!!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

This one is super clean :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2006, 08:51 PM~4890985
> *That car has super modified rear suspension but thanks for bringing that pic back up does anybody remember what issue in lrm it came out in or has those pics??
> *


i didnt know it was in LRM. that's pocahontas' ride from here in SD

im going to look at a 2000 on wednesday..


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2006, 05:50 AM~4886195
> *Are those cadillac uppers LOL they kinda look like them and do you need to extend them or do they give you an extension just by useing them??
> *


no they towncar uppers, and in the pic they arent extended and give no extention.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 20 2006, 10:18 PM~4891737
> *no they towncar uppers, and in the pic they arent extended and give no extention.
> *


Ok cool is 88 the only year that had them like that??


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2006, 10:41 PM~4891881
> *Ok cool is 88 the only year that had them like that??
> *


u can do 85-90 for sure


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2006, 09:51 PM~4890985
> *That car has super modified rear suspension but thanks for bringing that pic back up does anybody remember what issue in lrm it came out in or has those pics??
> *


street customs nov 04 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: 91 calipers,rotors,pads, for a 98 t/c


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anyone have more pics of Roosters lincoln


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2006, 04:53 AM~4908800
> *Anyone have more pics of Roosters lincoln
> *


ohh shit what the hell are you thinkin :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2006, 04:53 AM~4908800
> *Anyone have more pics of Roosters lincoln
> *


his set up


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 22 2006, 06:36 PM~4904966
> *:biggrin: 91 calipers,rotors,pads, for a 98 t/c
> *


Like the detail work you puttin into this stuff before it goes on....makes a big difference.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 23 2006, 12:30 PM~4911599
> *his set up
> *


Thats is one scarey looking piston pump install


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

still forsale just gave it one hell of a tune up


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 22 2006, 05:36 PM~4904966
> *:biggrin: 91 calipers,rotors,pads, for a 98 t/c
> *


LOOKS GOOD CARLOS.!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 23 2006, 03:30 PM~4911599
> *his set up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Feb 23 2006, 09:46 PM~4914837
> *still forsale just gave it one hell of a tune up
> *


What did you change?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 24 2006, 05:36 AM~4917859
> *What did you change?
> *


COILS PLUGS AND FLUIDS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Feb 24 2006, 01:41 PM~4919941
> *COILS PLUGS AND FLUIDS
> *


COILS? WHY? MISFIRE? YOU DONT CHANGE COILS UNLESS THEY ARE BAD.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

This guy swapped out the suspension from a 90s TC to this 05. Car hit good that night too :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 24 2006, 01:49 PM~4920002
> *COILS? WHY? MISFIRE? YOU DONT CHANGE COILS UNLESS THEY ARE BAD.
> *


MISFIRE I HAD TO CHANGE ONE COIL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Feb 24 2006, 04:08 PM~4920836
> *MISFIRE I HAD TO CHANGE ONE COIL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Feb 24 2006, 02:08 PM~4920836
> *MISFIRE I HAD TO CHANGE ONE COIL
> *


*I had to change a coil in my Navigator because it misfired. It was good until I had the engine detailed by some cracker. Some water/steam got down there and messed thangs up for tha homie.*


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

whooooa no video/pics of the 05 hittin on the shaw? that i gotta see


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 13 2006, 12:09 AM~4837564
> *i did from an 88. first thing i did even before i lifted it
> *


Do you have pics of from inside the engine bay and did you just move the ac line that runs over the pass shock/stroke area


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

QUOTE(Frogg @ Feb 13 2006, 12:09 AM) 
i did from an 88. first thing i did even before i lifted it 


Do you have pics of from inside the engine bay and did you just move the ac line that runs over the pass shock/stroke area 

also you guy doing anything to the rear trailing arms extending,reinforcing???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Will the uppers from a 85 town car work for sure i foudn a whole car locally cheap and i like this pic too :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 24 2006, 01:31 PM~4920549
> *This guy swapped out the suspension from a 90s TC to this 05. Car hit good that night too  :cheesy:
> *


yeah i saw this car at the majestics new years...very bad ass.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 24 2006, 09:39 PM~4923956
> *Do you have pics of from inside the engine bay and did you just move the ac line that runs over the pass shock/stroke area
> *


well its done it barely misses the a/c line...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 25 2006, 06:43 PM~4928084
> *also you guy doing anything to the rear trailing arms extending,reinforcing???
> *


no but i aint hopping it yet...i would change all the rear trailing arms and mounts bofroe i started hopping, but not necessary for cruising..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 26 2006, 12:28 AM~4930016
> *no but i aint hopping it yet...i would change all the rear trailing arms and mounts bofroe i started hopping, but not necessary for cruising..
> *


This car looks to have the rear trailing arms in stock location still


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2006, 01:12 AM~4930186
> *This car looks to have the  rear trailing arms in stock location still
> *


yeah it is, looks close to what my lockup is...


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2006, 12:20 AM~4929979
> *Will the uppers from a 85 town car work for sure i foudn a whole car locally cheap and i like this pic too :biggrin:
> *


VERY NICE.! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

SOME GOOD PICS TO SPICE UP THIS TOPIC.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## psychotic (Feb 19, 2006)

these cars are phat...keep posting :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 26 2006, 08:53 AM~4930827
> *:0
> *


Thats a crazy pic


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY HELLO TO THE 98 TOWN CAR FAMILY....HAHA MINE I JUS PICKED UP TODAY FROM SONOMA, CA FROM A DEALER.... :biggrin: 54,000 O.G. MILES, SUPER CLEAN.!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Welcome to the silver Towncar club. Here's mine. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 27 2006, 04:05 AM~4936066
> *Welcome to the silver Towncar club. Here's mine. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 27 2006, 04:05 AM~4936066
> *Welcome to the silver Towncar club. Here's mine. :biggrin:
> 
> *


NEVER HAD A TOWN CAR BEFORE, DAM THESE 98'z ARE NICE INSIDE.... :biggrin: IM LOVIN THIS CAR.!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

nice linc!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT uffin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT-


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 27 2006, 04:50 AM~4936042
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY HELLO TO THE 98 TOWN CAR FAMILY....HAHA MINE I JUS PICKED UP TODAY FROM SONOMA, CA FROM A DEALER.... :biggrin: 54,000 O.G. MILES, SUPER CLEAN.!
> *


Very clean! Props on the new ride.


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

Big Cee + 61 impala ..... Nice towncars!! I always liked the silver tc's


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT :0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: FLASH BACK MR. 98 SHARKY....


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

BORED SO MORE PICS I JUS GRABED.!!!!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

98 $HARK VS. 98 LINC :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

NICE PIC.!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

CLEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN PIC.! ONE OF MY FAV.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

ONE MORE....


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:uh: I WANT ONE OF THESE.... :angry:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: I WAS TAKIN THIS PIC TOO STANDIN NEXT 2 YOU.! :0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

does anyone know if the door panels and seats from a 2000 towncar will fit in my 99


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Feb 28 2006, 04:30 PM~4947545
> *does anyone know if the door panels and seats from a 2000 towncar will fit in my 99
> *


ya they do


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Feb 28 2006, 02:30 PM~4947545
> *does anyone know if the door panels and seats from a 2000 towncar will fit in my 99
> *


THATS A GOOD QUESTION THE BODY IS DIFF, BUT WILL THEY FIT, HMMMMMM :scrutinize: THE NEW TOWN CARS ARE UGLY, THE 2004 N 05 LOOK SMALL N SKINNY LIKE A GRAND MARQUIS MORE.... :uh:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 14 2006, 09:28 AM~4845751
> *2nd....there were not enough pics reppin Parliament  :biggrin: ......More to come when its done.  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 looks TIGHTTT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 28 2006, 02:39 PM~4947607
> *THATS A GOOD QUESTION THE BODY IS DIFF, BUT WILL THEY FIT, HMMMMMM :scrutinize: THE NEW TOWN CARS ARE UGLY, THE 2004 N 05 LOOK SMALL N SKINNY LIKE A GRAND MARQUIS MORE.... :uh:
> *


i disagree i like the 03+ body style way more.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 28 2006, 10:29 PM~4950482
> *i disagree i like the 03+ body style way more.
> *


something a grand marquis owner would say.!!!! haha :biggrin: but yea they coo, jus a lil smaller :uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 28 2006, 11:10 AM~4944437
> *:biggrin: I WAS TAKIN THIS PIC TOO STANDIN NEXT 2 YOU.! :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

HAHA, NOW THIS TOPIC GOT CRACKIN....IT WAS DEAD 4 A WHILE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 28 2006, 10:36 PM~4950510
> *something a grand marquis owner would say.!!!! haha :biggrin:  but yea they coo, jus a lil smaller :uh:
> *


they arent smaller, only diff is front and rear. in front they just didnt distinguish it enough from a grand marquis....but still looks way more luxurious than the 98-02 IMO :cheesy:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 28 2006, 10:54 PM~4950613
> *they arent smaller, only diff is front and rear. in front they just didnt distinguish it enough from a grand marquis....but still looks way more luxurious than the 98-02 IMO :cheesy:
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE A FANCY GRAND MARQUIS.... :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

so i guess thats a yes


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I am almost positive there the same bodies just the front end has been changed. I looked into putting a new front clip on mine when I hit that deer.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

the red one is looking good!!! the linc's look good with the matching wires!! :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 1 2006, 08:43 AM~4952373
> *I am almost positive there the same bodies just the front end has been changed. I looked into putting a new front clip on mine when I hit that deer.
> *


u are correct. body is exactly the same, just changed front clip. i tell ya some people..... :uh:


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

For those who did the front spindle swap, do u guys still have ABS? I know the 93 I got mine from didnt have ABS, so now my ABS light is on. Trac Off light is on too.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO SLAM THE REAR END ON THE 98 TOWN CAR WIT THE AIR SUSPENSION OR KNOW WERE THE TOPIC WAS ABOUT THAT.????THANKS.! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

I was bored :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Mar 3 2006, 08:48 PM~4972863
> *I was bored :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


UGHHHHHHHHH, GO GET MORE BORED N POST MORE PICS.!!!! HAHA


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 28 2006, 10:10 AM~4944437
> *:biggrin: I WAS TAKIN THIS PIC TOO STANDIN NEXT 2 YOU.! :0
> *


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Mar 2 2006, 02:14 AM~4958528
> *For those who did the front spindle swap, do u guys still have ABS? I know the 93 I got mine from didnt have ABS, so now my ABS light is on. Trac Off light is on too.
> *


no abs uffin:

nd for the TC light, try to hit the switch and see if it turns off....


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY WHEN I SLAMMED MY 98 TOWN CAR TODAY I LIFTED UP THE REAR CORNERS AND THE BAGS WERE OFF BUT WHEN I JACKED THEN DROPED IT BACK DOWN IT NEVER SLAMMED, BUT WHEN I TURNED THEM ON THEN JACKED IT UP THEY SLAMMED TO THE GROUND THEN I JUS TURNED IT OFF N PULL OUT THE JACKS N THE REAR END LAYZ LOW....  BUT EVERYONE SAID THAT U HAVE TO HAVE THEM OFF TO SLAM IT BUT IT NEVER WORKED....? :dunno:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

bigg-cee is the ride quality the same hey guys would the spindles of a 90 tc would fit the 2001 thats all i was able to fine here in houston


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 4 2006, 01:12 PM~4975392
> *bigg-cee is the ride quality the same hey guys would the spindles of a 90 tc would fit the 2001 thats all i was able to fine here in houston
> *


it would fit


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

my 2001 tc cartier


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 4 2006, 01:27 PM~4975456
> *my 2001 tc cartier
> *


1991 spindel ,rotors,pads,calipers would fit a 2001 town car


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

here is a pic of my 2001


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how u guy post pic in here it kepps telling me that my pic is to big i got it down to a 10%


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

k


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i cant get this to work


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

the pics that i took with my camera would not attached only the ones that they send me tru email attached need help


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 4 2006, 11:12 AM~4975392
> *bigg-cee is the ride quality the same hey guys would the spindles of a 90 tc would fit the 2001 thats all i was able to fine here in houston
> *


 :uh: NO NOW IT IS BUMPY AS HELL....NO MORE SMOOTH RIDE, BUT FUCK IT I HATE THA STOCK LOOK.!!!! AND ITS SLAMMED TO THE GROUND N DONT EVEN BOTTOM OUT NOWERE, EVEN GOIN UP DRIVEWAYS IT CLEARS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

hey can i put 14s with a spacer or bit of shaving? i need some help coz i know that 14s are even too small for the front.. and i dont want to bother with a Spindle right now.. and if spacers whats the bolt pattern.. and howmany inch?

Thanks


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 4 2006, 05:21 PM~4976336
> *hey can i put 14s with a spacer or bit of shaving? i need some help coz i know that 14s are even too small for the front.. and i dont want to bother with a Spindle right now.. and if spacers whats the bolt pattern.. and howmany inch?
> 
> Thanks
> *


Read the fuckin thread.........


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 4 2006, 02:17 AM~4973989
> *HEY WHEN I SLAMMED MY 98 TOWN CAR TODAY I LIFTED UP THE REAR CORNERS AND THE BAGS WERE OFF BUT WHEN I JACKED THEN DROPED IT BACK DOWN IT NEVER SLAMMED, BUT WHEN I TURNED THEM ON THEN JACKED IT UP THEY SLAMMED TO THE GROUND THEN I JUS TURNED IT OFF N PULL OUT THE JACKS N THE REAR END LAYZ LOW....   BUT EVERYONE SAID THAT U HAVE TO HAVE THEM OFF TO SLAM IT BUT IT NEVER WORKED....? :dunno:
> *


post some pics


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

HAHAHA, UGHHHHHHHH MY 98 SLAMMED TO THE BACK IN THE REAR.!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: FROM DA SIDE.!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

LAST ONE, KINDA OF BAD FROM MY CELL PHONE.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

AND DAT SHIT IS SLAMMED 2 THE FLOOR AND STIL DOES NOT BOTTOM OUT OR SCRAPE GOIN UP A DRIVEWAY, JUS GOT TO GO SIDE WAYS VERY LIL N THAS IT....


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kyle_@Mar 4 2006, 03:46 PM~4976422
> *post some pics
> *


I DID.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

AND MY LISCENSE PLATES ABOUT TO GO ON MY 98 TOWN CAR 4 THE HATERS WHO HATE N DONT LIKE ME.!!!! :biggrin: NOW U KNOW....


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

thats a nice linc :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 4 2006, 04:30 PM~4976620
> *thats a nice linc  :biggrin:
> *


THANK U.! :biggrin: NEXT THING ON MY LIST IS RIMS OR PINSTRIPIN IT.!!!! DONT KNOW WUT TO CHOOSE....


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 4 2006, 04:49 PM~4976440
> *:biggrin: FROM DA SIDE.!!!!!!!!
> *


that looks sweet man. thanks for the info Bigg Cee


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 4 2006, 05:34 PM~4976648
> *THANK U.! :biggrin: NEXT THING ON MY LIST IS RIMS OR PINSTRIPIN IT.!!!! DONT KNOW WUT TO CHOOSE....
> *


oh id go rims for sure if i had the option


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 4 2006, 04:59 PM~4976479
> *AND DAT SHIT IS SLAMMED 2 THE FLOOR AND STIL DOES NOT BOTTOM OUT OR SCRAPE GOIN UP A DRIVEWAY, JUS GOT TO GO SIDE WAYS VERY LIL N THAS IT....
> *


Rims foo, cant roll striping on stocks! :nono:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 4 2006, 10:23 PM~4978646
> *Rims foo, cant roll striping on stocks!  :nono:
> *


HAHA, IGHT THEN RIMS I GUESS :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Rims nicca!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kyle_@Mar 4 2006, 08:25 PM~4977975
> *that looks sweet man. thanks for the info Bigg Cee
> *


NO PROBLEM, POST PICS OF UR BLACK ONE IF U SLAM IT, I SAW IT ON UR PAGE AND IT LOOKS SICK.!!!


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 5 2006, 12:51 AM~4979020
> *NO PROBLEM, POST PICS OF UR BLACK ONE IF U SLAM IT, I SAW IT ON UR PAGE AND IT LOOKS SICK.!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks man. im gonna try to slam it tomorow. but I dont have the rims on it yet.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kyle_@Mar 5 2006, 02:54 AM~4979349
> *:thumbsup: thanks man. im gonna try to slam it tomorow. but I dont have the rims on it yet.
> *


Turn off the rear air bags with the switch in the trunk thats what i did


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT- :biggrin:


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 5 2006, 04:55 AM~4979402
> *Turn off the rear air bags with the switch in the trunk thats what i did
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: oh yea and big tony is the man behind my tc


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Any pics of the 2 door orange one they customized??? :dunno:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

jus came from the exaust shop, n added to 2 hi flow cats wit 1 chamber flow masters, haha this shit sounds bad wit a deep rumble.!!!! only town car out there wit a exaust system like this.... :biggrin: trust me u will hear me commin down the street....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 6 2006, 01:57 AM~4984661
> *Any pics of the 2 door orange one they customized??? :dunno:
> *


it was a photoshop


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Mar 6 2006, 05:26 PM~4989795
> *it was a photoshop
> *


PIC PLZ.???? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Mar 6 2006, 06:26 PM~4989795
> *it was a photoshop
> *


ohhh


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: PIC TIME....


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

SITTIN ON 15'z


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:angry: ON DUBS


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

MY FAV 98 TOWN CAR BUILT.... " MAJESTIC SERIES" :worship:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Thats sickk dude TTT FOR LINCOLN HOMIES  :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 8 2006, 01:23 AM~4999735
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

BORED SO PIC TIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

YAEEE YAEEEE!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Nov 5 2005, 02:02 AM~4142204
> *just finished the swap(i know it is really dirty and needs to be painted), but here's a 98...
> *


did you just change the arms or everything


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Mar 8 2006, 11:25 PM~5007377
> *did you just change the arms or everything
> *


He changed the uppers the spindles and the frame pearches from the older car there better pics in here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=244833 and everyone else post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 9 2006, 01:26 AM~5007828
> *He changed the uppers the spindles and the frame pearches from the older car there better pics in here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=244833 and everyone else post more pics :biggrin:
> *


HAHA THIS SHIT HAS BEEN POSTED OVER N OVER AGAIN....IT NEED ITS OWN TOPIC.... :biggrin: HEY BIG TONY WUT KIND OF TOWN CAR U GOT.????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 9 2006, 01:27 AM~5007831
> *HAHA THIS SHIT HAS BEEN POSTED OVER N OVER AGAIN....IT NEED ITS OWN TOPIC.... :biggrin: HEY BIG TONY WUT KIND OF TOWN CAR U GOT.????
> *


Whats makes you think i have one :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 9 2006, 01:28 AM~5007835
> *Whats makes you think i have one :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I DUNNO, JUS A GUESS AND SINCE U ALWAYS POST IN HERE.!!!! HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 9 2006, 01:37 AM~5007850
> *:0 I DUNNO, JUS A GUESS AND SINCE U ALWAYS POST IN HERE.!!!! HAHA :biggrin:
> *


I had one sold it but i really like the 98 and newer body styles here my old one sold it to Kyle on here


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 9 2006, 01:39 AM~5007855
> *I had one sold it but i really like the 98 and newer body styles here my old one sold it to Kyle on here
> *


 :biggrin: COO, I KNEW I SEEN THAT SHIT ON HERE....YUP THAT BLACK ONE IS CLEAN....


YUP THE 98+ MY FAV. 90-97 I DUNNO THEY COO, BUT THE BODY STYLE IS JUS 2 PLAIN, THE BUBBLE BODYS ARE THE SHIT.!!!!  AFTER THIS I WANT 2 GRAB ME A 2000....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey whats better on these cars for 14 tires? 175/70/14 or 175/75/14??


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 10 2006, 07:54 AM~5016985
> *Hey whats better on these cars for 14 tires? 175/70/14 or 175/75/14??
> *


heres mine with 175-70's.. Ive had no problems with these


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Mar 10 2006, 05:25 AM~5017086
> *heres mine with 175-70's.. Ive had no problems with these
> *


NICE.!  BUT WERE THEM PICS OF THE CAR LIFTED.... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Mar 10 2006, 08:25 AM~5017086
> *heres mine with 175-70's.. Ive had no problems with these
> *


You mean your wife's. :biggrin:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 10 2006, 11:45 AM~5018003
> *You mean your wife's. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Thats my Lincoln  on BAGS done by AAC many thanks goes to Rob, Kevin and their AAC crew!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 10 2006, 01:55 PM~5020217
> *Thats my Lincoln    on BAGS done by AAC many thanks goes to Rob, Kevin and their AAC crew!
> *


  NICE RIDE BRO.!!!!


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 10 2006, 04:01 PM~5020825
> * NICE RIDE BRO.!!!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Clean Cars everyone. getting of the subject, anybody watch the Sopranos on HBO? I've been watching the re-runs all week and i seen this bad as new style lincoln on there stock with a booty kit, kinda looks like 98Sharks lincoln, just thought i share that wit you guys, i'll try and find a picture of it.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Where the hell can you get rear trailing arm bushings for these cars the dealer ship says you have to buy the whole damn arm anybody know of a after market place??


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 11 2006, 01:37 AM~5024128
> *Where the hell can you get rear trailing arm bushings for these cars the dealer ship says you have to buy the whole damn arm anybody know of a after market place??
> *


Napa :dunno: ???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 11 2006, 02:03 AM~5024417
> *Napa :dunno: ???
> *


Im waiting on suburban swingin to tell me what he did about his


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

finaly got time to put the rims back on and dropped the back


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kyle_@Mar 12 2006, 07:10 PM~5035770
> *finaly got time to put the rims back on and dropped the back
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 12 2006, 08:24 PM~5035888
> *  :biggrin:
> *


whats up tony. you miss it yet


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kyle_@Mar 12 2006, 07:26 PM~5035908
> *whats up tony. you miss it yet
> *


 :biggrin: :tears: LOL i miss it so much i might scoop this one up :biggrin: LOL http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1998-02-lin...046024200QQrdZ1


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont worry tony you aint the only one missin that car,.


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 12 2006, 08:53 PM~5036177
> *  :biggrin:  :tears: LOL i miss it so much i might scoop this one  up :biggrin: LOL http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1998-02-lin...046024200QQrdZ1
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kyle_@Mar 12 2006, 08:19 PM~5036380
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


You like that one HUH :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kyle_@Mar 12 2006, 08:10 PM~5035770
> *finaly got time to put the rims back on and dropped the back
> *


Thats a nice Linc bro.. hows the weather in B.C. for cruising it?


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 13 2006, 05:13 AM~5038155
> *Thats a nice Linc bro.. hows the weather in B.C. for cruising it?
> *


thanks man. the weather right now is getting better. its all sunny right now. but there will be more rain commin


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kyle_@Mar 12 2006, 07:10 PM~5035770
> *finaly got time to put the rims back on and dropped the back
> *


Dam kyle that shit is super clean.!!!!VERY NICE HOMIE  ....SO DOES IT BOTTOM OUT ALOT.????


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR. CEE_@Mar 13 2006, 07:55 PM~5042508
> *Dam kyle that shit is super clean.!!!!VERY NICE HOMIE  ....SO DOES IT BOTTOM OUT ALOT.????
> *


the only place it bottoms out a little is when I back out of my drive way. other then that is dosent scrape


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kyle_@Mar 13 2006, 07:30 PM~5042678
> *the only place it bottoms out a little is when I back out of my drive way. other then that is dosent scrape
> *


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

was this top an option or does it come with a sertian package?


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

:0 Now this is TIGHT!!! i found it on Coloured Rim Fest.. whosever car tht is its NICE!!! all green


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 16 2006, 01:41 AM~5058141
> *:0 Now this is TIGHT!!! i found it on Coloured Rim Fest.. whosever car tht is its NICE!!! all green
> *


sweet


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 15 2006, 11:41 PM~5058141
> *:0 Now this is TIGHT!!! i found it on Coloured Rim Fest.. whosever car tht is its NICE!!! all green
> *


 :biggrin: Nice.!


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

i know eh.. i havent seen green like that befoh! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 16 2006, 02:28 PM~5062081
> *i know eh.. i havent seen green like that befoh! :biggrin:
> *


ME EITHER....  IT LOOKS GOOD THAT GREEN, ITS NOT TO DARK OR TO BRIGHT....


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Yup


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

im thinkin if this is real?? :dunno:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 19 2006, 12:07 AM~5078687
> *im thinkin if this is real?? :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i want that 2 door.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 19 2006, 03:07 AM~5078687
> *im thinkin if this is real?? :dunno:
> *


wow can this be done????


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

i dunno at first a 2-door 98 TC would be nice, but then it dont look dat good as a 2-door, looks better as a 4-door, but would love to see one made.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EC Rider_@Mar 21 2006, 01:04 AM~5091215
> *wow can this be done????
> *


i believe so if they got 2 door fleetwoods big body.. im thinking if this comes out sooner or later


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

MY 98 TC GOT HIT IN THE PASS. QUATER PANEL, HIT AND RUN BY SOME DUM FUCK.!!!!!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats sucks bro


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

damn homie i feel you, hit and runs are a bitch,,,but things can only get better w/time and money  , to the toen car owners i got a black towncar, and i wonna throw some silver leaf'n on it, i got 2 choicez a strait stripe down the side, or strait then curve around the door handle and then strait threw to the end of the car. its my daily, not juiced.. i got 2 other caddys juiced that are the attention getters, but i wont the towncar to be a bad azz daily but nuth'n 2 crazy. what do all you homeboyz say?


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

On a daily id go straight down the side, Where you gettin it done?


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

JOEY,


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Mar 25 2006, 07:03 PM~5117606
> *JOEY,
> *


 :dunno: 

Designs Unlimited?


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

yes sir. :biggrin:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

brothers car before


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

broters car now


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

brothers car now


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

dang homies i found some on Skittles Town Car post :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: Clean.!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: One more clean town car.!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

cant wait till i get one. i want a white one or black to have it black on black


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

hey guys i got a pic of my i didnt take it i would have post it my self but it doesnt let me do it my car is a 2001 town car cartier you can see it on lowrider general section under the houston section page 1732 i have 14x7 zenith gold spokes


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

WUTS UP MY TOWN CAR BROTHERZ.! :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

ok guys here is my town car finally got 1 pic at least


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jun 1 2005, 09:13 AM~3208750
> *  My girls Town Car
> *


thats too sexy, wish i had a chick that was down like that.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

here you go homies.....i'll post more pics later


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

mad props to all you homies that hopp your towncars!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

last pics i'll post more later tonight


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 8 2006, 10:58 AM~5202107
> *ok guys here is my town car finally got 1 pic at least
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...clean car homie....u bringing that bad boy to Baytown on Easter ????


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 8 2006, 06:34 PM~5204079
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ...clean car homie....u bringing that bad boy to Baytown on Easter ????
> *


yeah will be there just let me know what park and what time does it start


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 11 2006, 10:01 PM~5223706
> *
> *


Is this the stock rear end? Was it shortened? or do you have to change everything so 13's wont stick out...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 11 2006, 08:15 PM~5223823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the guy changed everything and replaced it with an earlier model TC.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 12 2006, 12:23 AM~5223846
> *I believe the guy changed everything and replaced it with an earlier model TC.
> *


that bitch looks so hard. glad someone finally realized u need to switch the suspension, please get more pics of this car.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 16 2006, 12:41 AM~5058141
> *:0 Now this is TIGHT!!! i found it on Coloured Rim Fest.. whosever car tht is its NICE!!! all green
> *


this car belongs to yum yum from san diego. it swings too.


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Apr 14 2006, 08:43 PM~5244903
> *this car belongs to yum yum from san diego. it swings too.
> *


thts tight still


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Has anyone ever seen a two tone at the top most body line on one of these?


----------



## LOWLYFE CUTTY (Jan 16, 2003)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE CUTTY_@May 6 2006, 12:43 AM~5379038
> *C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop
> *


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 6 2006, 06:22 AM~5380412
> *
> *


its a virus.!!!! :uh:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

JUS A RANDOM PIC.! :biggrin:


----------



## So Cal Cadillac Pimp (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Aug 14 2005, 08:22 AM~3614952
> *spacers = :nono:  :nono:  :nono: unless u want to be stranded on the side of the road one day
> *


 :0 :0 I got an 2003 TC on 14's and i grinded the calipers for 4hrs on saturday 05/06/06. Finally we just put 1 spacer and some washers and it sticks out a few inches. I am gonna go buy the 92-95 TC spindles, rotor, and caliper and replace them on mine. When should I start worrying about driving on spacers, i have a daughter all the time in the car. Thanks


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 1 2006, 02:50 AM~4950983
> *IT LOOKS LIKE A FANCY GRAND MARQUIS.... :uh:
> *



I might be biased owning a 2003 Towncar. But it's the same car clipped front and back. And with the front/back squared up it looks bigger to me any way u look at it . Got the hood emblem back like it always should have had too.


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

it looks no different than the 98 ones.. but oh well sall good we know atleast what it is


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Oct 23 2005, 05:42 PM~4056228
> *Is it true you have to grind the calipers and use spacers to fit 14's on '98-'02 Towncars?
> *


is this true or not?????


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 8 2006, 06:13 PM~5203694
> *last pics i'll post more later tonight
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RESURRECTION (May 13, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

my favorite for shure


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

another pic of my 98. just swapped the spindles so im gonna try 13's soon.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*dayem...these new lincolns look firme. Im def gonna consider getting 1 of these as my 1st car*


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt mo' tc's


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HERE"S SOME I TOOK IN JAPAN....2004










CLEAN ASS RIDE !!!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 21 2006, 04:04 PM~5468400
> *HERE"S SOME I TOOK IN JAPAN....2004
> 
> 
> ...


Damn for a car that's only a year old paint, unders, and juice.
It's good to have $MONEY$!!!

Any more pics of this T.C.


----------



## otownlinc (May 24, 2006)

Damn, alot of nice town cars, so nice i went and got me one. I got a silver 98. Ill have some pictures up soon. But Im tryin to lower the rear end on the stock airbags, but im havin trouble. If any one knos how to do this, please help me out.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

ooo thats that Ostritch-Gator :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

KILLIN UM IN 2006 30TH ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

EVEN IN THE GOT-DAMN TRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WE AINT BULLSHITTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

nice, aint really my style...but looks nice.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

i seen you did half the roof...do you have a side view


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

LIKE THIS?














IT'S A 1/4 TOP


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 25 2006, 05:19 PM~5496935
> *nice, aint really my style...but looks nice.
> *




THANKS ANYTHIN NEW ON URS?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 25 2006, 06:28 PM~5496995
> *THANKS ANYTHIN NEW ON URS?
> *


mural,goldleft on rims...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 25 2006, 06:13 PM~5496888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best linc out there, nice work.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 25 2006, 07:13 PM~5496888
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE ASS LINCOLN..


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

new spindles and 13's fit on without caliper grinding or spacers. Now i just need some skinny whites!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 25 2006, 05:27 PM~5496987
> *LIKE THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:  beautiful i cant wait to get me one


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THANKZ FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS :biggrin: MAKES ME FEEL AND ALL THE WORK AND TIME WAS WORTH IT. DONT THINK I'M FINISHED YET THOUGH!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 25 2006, 05:53 PM~5497213
> *mural,goldleft on rims...
> *




N E SNEAK PEAKS? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 27 2006, 03:30 PM~5506336
> *N E SNEAK PEAKS? :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=131121&st=980


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@May 27 2006, 07:59 AM~5505221
> *new spindles and 13's fit on without caliper grinding or spacers. Now i just need some skinny whites!
> 
> 
> ...


glad to see it worked out for you.


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@May 27 2006, 04:43 PM~5506400
> *glad to see it worked out for you.
> *


thanks again for all your help homie!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@May 27 2006, 01:52 PM~5506427
> *thanks again for all your help homie!
> *


anytime uffin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT uffin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Jun 2 2006, 11:55 PM~5542747
> *TTT uffin:
> *


you still around.


----------



## youngspider (Aug 21, 2005)

IMA HAVE 2 COPP ME 1


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 2 2006, 08:57 PM~5542757
> *you still around.
> *


Yup, im always gonna be around.! :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

heres my boy shorty's


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 9 2006, 03:07 PM~5581463
> *heres my boy shorty's
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  ass up


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i cant wait to get one of them fuckers


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

My bro just bought a 98 linc and got it repainted and bought some wheels for it...Will be lifted within the next 2 weeks...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0 :0 

Gotta give props to Abel on scoring that beautiful TC :thumbsup:


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 9 2006, 10:00 PM~5583362
> *My bro just bought a 98 linc and got it repainted and bought some wheels for it...Will be lifted within the next 2 weeks...
> 
> 
> *


fuck thats a clean linc. tell your bro good job


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 10 2006, 12:00 AM~5583362
> *My bro just bought a 98 linc and got it repainted and bought some wheels for it...Will be lifted within the next 2 weeks...
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Jun 19 2005, 01:42 PM~3293874
> *
> *



any more pictures of this tan one with tan wheels from florida??


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 9 2006, 09:00 PM~5583362
> *My bro just bought a 98 linc and got it repainted and bought some wheels for it...Will be lifted within the next 2 weeks...
> 
> 
> *


Nice.! :biggrin:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 9 2006, 09:05 PM~5583388
> *
> *


NICE.!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 13 2006, 11:31 PM~5604604
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


STILL NEVER SEEN A BABY BLUE 98 TC BEFORE.! :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 10 2006, 12:04 AM~5583387
> *
> *


Looks nice.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBREEZ69_@Feb 13 2006, 12:27 AM~4837456
> *[attachmentid=459918]
> *



Where did you get the chrome pieces between the doors at?


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 07:02 PM~4842169
> *:thumbsdown:  175/75 ARE WAY TO BEEFY, THEY DONT SIT RITE AT ALL ON THESE CARS, MAYBE IMPALAZ BUT NOT TC, 175/70 IS WAY BETTER, BUT LIKE D-FROGG SAID 13'z BITCHEZ.... 13'z ALWAYS LOOK THE BEST ON ANYTHING.!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I am selling a 2 week old set of 175/70/14 W/W for $100 if interested.


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jun 15 2006, 05:00 AM~5610494
> *Where did you get the chrome pieces between the doors at?
> *


search for towncar chrome pillars on ebay. I just got some on there.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Jun 15 2006, 05:20 AM~5610631
> *search for towncar chrome pillars on ebay. I just got some on there.
> *



Thanks homie, just bought them :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Jun 15 2006, 07:20 AM~5610631
> *search for towncar chrome pillars on ebay. I just got some on there.
> *


I got a set from there as well. Just get the 6 piece and not the 4.


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

*Changed my rims*


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

:biggrin: *My 02 TownCar*


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5+Jun 15 2006, 10:45 AM~5611304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: definitely the 6 piece!


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Jun 17 2006, 03:00 AM~5621742
> *Changed my rims
> 
> 
> ...


  lovin them new rims!


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Jun 17 2006, 02:30 AM~5622062
> * lovin them new rims!
> *



Thanks....Yours looks good as well


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Jun 17 2006, 02:31 PM~5623448
> *Thanks....Yours looks good as well
> *


Thanks!


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 29 2006, 11:00 PM~5146871
> *:biggrin:  One more clean town car.!
> 
> 
> ...




what size tires are those? they look kinda big?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Jun 17 2006, 08:40 PM~5625333
> *what size tires are those? they look kinda big?
> *


175-75 or 175-70


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MaDToWn LiNCoLn_@Jun 18 2006, 01:00 AM~5626090
> *175-75 or 175-70
> *





look like 70s


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:0 
























rick porch cruise... :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn looks nice!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Mine. :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Jun 17 2006, 06:40 PM~5625333
> *what size tires are those? they look kinda big?
> *


Thats my old rims

They 175/70/R14's

I would run 13"s but I drive it everyday.


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 18 2006, 05:30 PM~5629452
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ones :biggrin:


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

is 98-03 the same body style? what's diffrent about the 2001 and 2002 cause i haven't seen any with spokes?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

WHO KNOWS????


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Jun 19 2006, 03:24 PM~5633703
> *is 98-03 the same body style? what's diffrent about the 2001 and 2002 cause i haven't seen any with spokes?
> *



98-02 have the same body style. I have the 03 which changed the front and rear. The only shitty thing is the suspension is completely different. I have to put spindle from a 91 towncar and 91 rearend so I can make the wheels tuck and put hydros on it.


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jun 19 2006, 03:42 PM~5633788
> *98-02 have the same body style.  I have the 03 which changed the front and rear. The only shitty thing is the suspension is completely different.  I have to put spindle from a 91 towncar and 91 rearend so I can make the wheels tuck and put hydros on it.
> *




so the 03 has the skinny grand marquis style? and the 98-2002 are the same right?


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Jun 19 2006, 03:44 PM~5633796
> *so the 03 has the skinny grand marquis style? and the 98-2002 are the same right?
> *



Correct but are more luxury then the grand marquis and look nicer on front and back. Mine is white with white 100 spokes...Its getting patterned on the roof and silver leafed and pinstriped, lifted in 4mo or so.


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jun 19 2006, 03:46 PM~5633809
> *Correct but are more luxury then the grand marquis and look nicer on front and back.  Mine is white with white 100 spokes...Its getting patterned on the roof and silver leafed and pinstriped, lifted in 4mo or so.
> *






yeah those new body towncars look nice as fuck. not alot of people have them with spokes.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SANGREDEPANOCHA (Jun 12, 2006)

damn i want one of them tc's, which is the best year??98?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2006, 04:53 PM~5633854
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SANGREDEPANOCHA (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGREDEPANOCHA_@Jun 19 2006, 03:52 PM~5633851
> *damn i want one of them tc's, which is the best year??98?
> *


HELLOW!!! U DAMN LOSERS!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Who drives their Town Cars on a daily basis with hydraulics? Just curious how they hold up.


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 19 2006, 02:52 PM~5633846
> *
> *


Nice.! :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

daily driven with switches ..not mine mine but it drives nice , bumpy at railroads and shit but thats normal for switches


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

TTT for Towncars :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

WHATS GOOD HOMIES. JUST BOUGHT MYSELF A 99 LICOLN FOR $3,000 FROM A HOMIE. HE NNEDED THE FLOW BAD. WITH 20'S. THEY WILL BE GONE IM SLAPPING SOME 14'Z ON IT NEXT. JUST ONE QUICK ? ITS MY FIRST FISRT LINCOLN. HOW RELIABLE ARE THESE TRANMISSIONS? IT HAS 100'000 MILES ON IT. 
 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Jul 2 2006, 07:51 PM~5705420
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES. JUST BOUGHT MYSELF A 99 LICOLN FOR $3,000 FROM A HOMIE. HE NNEDED THE FLOW BAD. WITH 20'S. THEY WILL BE GONE IM SLAPPING SOME 14'Z ON IT NEXT. JUST ONE QUICK ? ITS MY FIRST FISRT LINCOLN. HOW RELIABLE ARE THESE TRANMISSIONS? IT HAS 100'000 MILES ON IT.
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



:0 good deal....


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

HELL YEAH! AND I GOT A PIONEER IN-DASH SCREEN WITH IT.


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90+Jul 2 2006, 09:51 PM~5705420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 you scored that car!!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Jul 2 2006, 08:51 PM~5705420
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES. JUST BOUGHT MYSELF A 99 LICOLN FOR $3,000 FROM A HOMIE. HE NNEDED THE FLOW BAD. WITH 20'S. THEY WILL BE GONE IM SLAPPING SOME 14'Z ON IT NEXT. JUST ONE QUICK ? ITS MY FIRST FISRT LINCOLN. HOW RELIABLE ARE THESE TRANMISSIONS? IT HAS 100'000 MILES ON IT.
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


If its been taken care of you shounldnt have a problem with the tranny. 75mph on the highway on 14s with no problem.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 20 2006, 03:19 AM~5637157
> *Who drives their Town Cars on a daily basis with hydraulics? Just curious how they hold up.
> *


i did, no problems at all.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Jul 2 2006, 06:51 PM~5705420
> *HOW RELIABLE ARE THESE TRANMISSIONS? IT HAS 100'000 MILES ON IT. *


they are good, will last atleast 140, probably a little higher


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jul 4 2006, 05:55 AM~5713018
> *they are good, will last atleast 140, probably a little higher
> *


COOL. THANX. I JUST BOUGHT SOME 91 SPINDLES. IM GOING TO DO THE SWAP WEEKEND IF PLANS FALL THRU. I HAVE A QUESTION. DO YOU HAVE TO SWAP THE ROTORS AND CALIPERS TOO? I MEAN I HAVE BRAND SPANKIN NEW BRAKES ON THIS CAR.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

lets see everyones setups!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Jul 4 2006, 09:07 AM~5713668
> *COOL. THANX. I JUST BOUGHT SOME 91 SPINDLES. IM GOING TO DO THE SWAP WEEKEND IF PLANS FALL THRU. I HAVE A QUESTION. DO YOU HAVE TO SWAP THE ROTORS AND CALIPERS TOO? I MEAN I HAVE BRAND SPANKIN NEW BRAKES ON THIS CAR.
> *


yes, so say bye bye to those new brakes......


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jul 22 2006, 07:39 PM~5823582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice, not sure about the stickers though.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WHERES DA GUCCI? :dunno:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 22 2006, 07:46 PM~5823605
> *WHERES DA GUCCI? :dunno:
> *


o0oh lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

gucci lincoln


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jul 23 2006, 12:23 AM~5825147
> *gucci lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


Now with those big ass rims, that's more like Florida now... :uh: But the car looks good though...


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i love bubble lincs


----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 23 2006, 08:29 AM~5826309
> *Now with those big ass rims, that's more like Florida now... :uh:  But the car looks good though...
> *


yea the car is bagged tuckin 22's ..it has some chrome detailing and pinstriping done to it..,gonne post some more pics of it


----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

MORE OF THE GUCCI LINCOLN


----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jul 22 2006, 11:23 PM~5825147
> *gucci lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


another gucci lincoln w/ no gucci showin! :angry:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 24 2006, 10:26 AM~5831532
> *another gucci lincoln  w/ no gucci showin! :angry:
> *


----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

lol im tryin 2 get som epics of the interior lol


----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

STILL NO PICS OF INTERIOR BUT MORE PICS OF GUCCI LINCOLN


----------



## individual (Apr 9, 2006)

is that green car in the background really sitting up that high


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individual_@Jul 24 2006, 10:52 PM~5836862
> *is that green car in the background really sitting up that high
> *


unfortunately yes..as ugly as it is lol


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Presidential 14z_@Jul 24 2006, 08:33 PM~5836210
> *STILL NO PICS OF INTERIOR BUT MORE PICS OF GUCCI LINCOLN
> 
> 
> ...


clean.!!!!


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@May 27 2006, 08:59 AM~5505221
> *new spindles and 13's fit on without caliper grinding or spacers. Now i just need some skinny whites!
> 
> 
> ...


What type of spindles did you use for you ride?


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mosca_@Jul 27 2006, 10:33 PM~5855965
> *What type of spindles did you use for you ride?
> *


i got them out of a 94 grand marquis...


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Jul 27 2006, 08:42 PM~5856034
> *i got them out of a 94 grand marquis...
> *


My cousin just got a 98 towncar and we had to grind down calipers and it took us 7 hours just too do one side and still we had too use spacers & washers. Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mosca_@Jul 28 2006, 07:42 PM~5861295
> *My cousin just got a 98 towncar and we had to grind down calipers and it took us 7 hours just too do one side and still we had too use spacers & washers. Thanks for the info.  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem.


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

took a few pics today. got some skinny whites on there now...


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Jul 29 2006, 11:45 AM~5864472
> *took a few pics today. got some skinny whites on there now...
> 
> 
> ...


i think the fat whites look better


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Jul 29 2006, 01:47 PM~5864478
> *i think the fat whites look better
> *


i was just going to post in north east rides and ask which looks better. i like them both..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Jul 29 2006, 01:45 PM~5864472
> *took a few pics today. got some skinny whites on there now...
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks great like it is.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Skinny's :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Jul 29 2006, 12:45 PM~5864472
> *took a few pics today. got some skinny whites on there now...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Merc...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

man i need to get me one of them bubbles


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

i been thinkin about gettin one of these, what did every pay for theres? or how much are your payments a month? just curious...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Please put the gangsta white walls back on...


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

skinnys look better :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Jul 29 2006, 11:45 AM~5864472
> *took a few pics today. got some skinny whites on there now...
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE FOR A CAR ON THE EAST COAST, THAT LOOKS LIKE WESTCOAST STYLE  :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

.......


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 1 2006, 03:01 PM~5883236
> *VERY NICE FOR A CAR ON THE EAST COAST, THAT LOOKS LIKE WESTCOAST STYLE      :thumbsup:
> *


what east coast don't have lowrider is that what you trying to say








j/k


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I like the skinnys on there WAY better 68MERC! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 11 2006, 12:30 PM~5948096
> *I like the skinnys on there WAY better 68MERC!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Aug 11 2006, 02:57 PM~5948810
> *
> 
> 
> *


nice ass lincoln bro


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Aug 11 2006, 01:57 PM~5948810
> *
> 
> 
> *


Much props thats clean as fuck!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

NICE, ANYBODY GOT MORE PICS? BIGGER 1S!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 11 2006, 10:30 AM~5948096
> *I like the skinnys on there WAY better 68MERC!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 11 2006, 09:52 PM~5951582
> *NICE, ANYBODY GOT MORE PICS? BIGGER 1S!
> *


X2


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

[img=http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2474/port110we9.jpg]


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 3 2006, 08:45 AM~5361630
> *Has anyone ever seen a two tone at the top most body line on one of these?
> *


no but thats the way i want to paint mine.......


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

Everbody that has 98 towncar thats a hopper. What did you do for the upper a arms if anything. Trying to make new ones. Broke mine on the way to the portland show snapped clean off.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 25 2006, 05:27 PM~5496987
> *LIKE THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

thats clean like the color


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 1 2006, 03:01 PM~5883236
> *VERY NICE FOR A CAR ON THE EAST COAST, THAT LOOKS LIKE WESTCOAST STYLE      :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Aug 14 2006, 11:03 AM~5964948
> *
> *


That's a bad ass Lincoln :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody have pics of the purple town car from last years in doors san diego show doing monster 3 wheels looking for rear suspension pics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 22 2006, 10:44 PM~6022015
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I want this car! :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 22 2006, 09:16 PM~6021856
> *Anybody have pics of the purple town car from last years in doors san diego show doing monster 3 wheels looking for rear suspension pics
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Aug 23 2006, 01:57 AM~6023215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Aug 23 2006, 02:57 AM~6023215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this looks tight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Aug 23 2006, 08:57 AM~6023215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is clean,luvin the paint job


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Aug 11 2006, 07:57 PM~5948810
> *
> 
> 
> *


nice :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/7652/553837240fullad6.jpg


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what u guys think about the trunk lid i just install it last weekend


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

KInda like it but its a little diffrent


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 26 2006, 11:33 PM~6051299
> *nice  :0
> *


THanks appreciate it!!


----------



## individual (Apr 9, 2006)

any one have pics of high lock up in the back????????


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

how can u tell teh difference in teh years on these 98 + town cars?


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individual_@Aug 28 2006, 10:24 PM~6063330
> *any one have pics of high lock up in the back????????
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Aug 29 2006, 01:43 AM~6064219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any more pics of the purple ones rear suspension set up??


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

how can you tell what year the car is by lookin at em ?

what sets them apart from 98,99,2000


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

I think 98-02 look the same .....2003 is when they definatly look different, more squareness to the front end.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Aug 29 2006, 09:20 PM~6067577
> *I think 98-02 look the same .....2003 is when they definatly look different, more squareness to the front end.
> *


thanks.


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 30 2006, 11:03 PM~6076662
> *thanks.
> *



Yep, the body is the same on 98-02.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

they are really nice cars but American cars come with shitty leather.. they make it good.. and all nice but in few years it cracks and ripples up.. to where as German car leather like BMWs and MERCEDEZ leather is hardened where it has longer life but still is leather i think thats where only american cars go wrong is their interior leather


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 4 2006, 11:30 PM~6106066
> *they are really nice cars but American cars come with shitty leather.. they make it good.. and all nice but in few years it cracks and ripples up.. to where as German car leather like BMWs and MERCEDEZ leather is hardened where it has longer life but still is leather i think thats where only american cars go wrong is their interior leather
> *


no i think its the lazy people that dont condition their leather that go wrong.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Jun 9 2006, 08:57 PM~5583345
> *
> *


u slap rims on that bitch of urs yet? 13''s right?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 5 2006, 02:30 AM~6106066
> *they are really nice cars but American cars come with shitty leather.. they make it good.. and all nice but in few years it cracks and ripples up.. to where as German car leather like BMWs and MERCEDEZ leather is hardened where it has longer life but still is leather i think thats where only american cars go wrong is their interior leather
> *


Mines a 99 and I have no cracks or problems with the leather. And shame on you for compairing a Towncar with A Mercedez. :uh: But I condition mine. Like Frogg said you have to take care of it.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

my car at the majestics picnic


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

how do u put a bootykit on these new TC's im planning to put one :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 6 2006, 08:47 AM~6115132
> *Mines a 99 and I have no cracks or problems with the leather. And shame on you for compairing a Towncar with A Mercedez.  :uh: But I condition mine. Like Frogg said you have to take care of it.
> *


Ok first of all!.. im not outputting a Lincoln coz i have one.. 2nd its leather IT WILL CRACK i tried taking care of it alot is still do and im talking from a real experience i dont let ppl sit in the back seat often and they are OK!.. the front ones r cracking bro if its something like leather that u sit on everyday it will crack

As far as comparing it to a Mercedez.. to each car its own Lincoln's leather is nice looks nice is phat but it cracks up idk how u guys manage to sit in the car!!?? without cracking it.. but leathers not just in mercedez but German Cars is tight enough coz they want it to last long. If u love lincoln just too much im sorry if u got offended but it does crack even newschool Cadillacs! 3 years it ripples and cracks too soft of a material but idk how Germans do it


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

what kind of shocks can i put on a 2002 town car, of what vehicle or truck? any info would help thanks


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 6 2006, 10:33 PM~6120863
> *Ok first of all!.. im not outputting a Lincoln coz i have one.. 2nd its leather IT WILL CRACK i tried taking care of it alot is still do and im talking from a real experience i dont let ppl sit in the back seat often and they are OK!.. the front ones r cracking bro if its something like leather that u sit on everyday it will crack
> 
> As far as comparing it to a Mercedez.. to each car its own Lincoln's leather is nice looks nice is phat but it cracks up idk how u guys manage to sit in the car!!?? without cracking it.. but leathers not just in mercedez but German Cars is tight enough coz they want it to last long. If u love lincoln just too much im sorry if u got offended but it does crack even newschool Cadillacs! 3 years it ripples and cracks too soft of a material but idk how Germans do it
> *


the leather on new Fords isnt real leather,its that bullshit leatherette.The germans use real hide and harder paddingunderneath it to keep it from flexing it so much


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 9 2006, 06:29 PM~6139176
> *the leather on new Fords isnt real leather,its that bullshit leatherette.The germans use real hide and harder paddingunderneath it to keep it from flexing it so much
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Aug 23 2006, 03:57 AM~6023215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Aug 11 2006, 09:54 PM~5950965
> *Much props thats clean as fuck!!!!
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Over all they r not bad cars at all.. looks pretty nice when slammed on 14s


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 9 2006, 11:07 PM~6139566
> *Over all they r not bad cars at all.. looks pretty nice when slammed on 14s
> *


I'm all for 14's but 13's on these body town cars is badass


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 9 2006, 08:09 PM~6139580
> *I'm all for 14's but 13's on these body town cars is badass
> *


lol i think ill stick to 14s coz ive bagged it.. and it kisses the ground right now imagine what will happen on 13s.. itll sit on frame not even the tiress LOLL!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

WHAT YEAR ARE THESE TC'S?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

QUESTIONS FOR MY LINCOLN FAMILY I GOT 13S ON MY SHIT BUT THE RIGHT RIM FLEW OFF TWICE ON ME I CHANGED THE ADAPTER THE STUDS AND NEW RIM AND STILL IT WAS ABOUT TO COME OFF?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

ANYONE KNOW WHAT YEAR THOSE ^^^^^^ TOWN CARS ARE?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 20 2006, 06:27 PM~6213498
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT YEAR THOSE ^^^^^^ TOWN CARS ARE?
> *


EATHER 98 THRUE 02 SAME BODYSTYLES HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Sep 20 2006, 04:37 PM~6213111
> *QUESTIONS FOR MY LINCOLN FAMILY I GOT 13S ON MY SHIT BUT THE RIGHT RIM FLEW OFF TWICE ON ME I CHANGED THE ADAPTER THE STUDS AND NEW RIM AND STILL IT WAS ABOUT TO COME OFF?
> *


by adapter, what do u mean? i rode 13''s on my 98 and had no probs. shit im looking for another one to lift on 13''s. what spindles are u using?


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Sep 20 2006, 05:37 PM~6213111
> *QUESTIONS FOR MY LINCOLN FAMILY I GOT 13S ON MY SHIT BUT THE RIGHT RIM FLEW OFF TWICE ON ME I CHANGED THE ADAPTER THE STUDS AND NEW RIM AND STILL IT WAS ABOUT TO COME OFF?
> *


u might need to do a spindle swap from a older TC like 90s.. in order to get it on there proper and juiced up


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 20 2006, 05:29 PM~6213059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 20 2006, 10:49 PM~6215563
> *u might need to do a spindle swap from a older TC like 90s.. in order to get it on there proper and juiced up
> *


he better have done that already...


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Sep 21 2006, 12:17 PM~6217619
> *he better have done that already...
> *


i was thinking the same thing.. its hard enough getting 14's on without the spindle swap,nevermind 13's!


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEET ASS RIDES


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle+Mar 4 2006, 12:48 AM~4972863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Does anyone drives em daily for winter? I drove mine last year i feel bad this year pushin it through snow! :uh:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 22 2006, 06:12 PM~6226063
> *Does anyone drives em daily for winter? I drove mine last year i feel bad this year pushin it through snow!  :uh:
> *


Shouldn't have any problems as long you don't have any chrome goodies on your undercarriage. I would undercoat the car to prevent rust from building up. I've seen this device that neutralizes your the body of your car so rust can't buildup :dunno: don't know how well it performs.


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 22 2006, 03:44 PM~6226288
> *Shouldn't have any problems as long you don't have any chrome goodies on your undercarriage. I would undercoat the car to prevent rust from building up. I've seen this device that neutralizes your the body of your car so rust can't buildup  :dunno:  don't know how well it performs.
> *


Well ive got it undercoated recently.. so basically it is prepared for winter.. but idk i just dont feel like driving it during winter.. too nice of a car


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

JUST ALITTLE SOMETHIN FOR THE LINCOLN LOVERS.......... DONT BITE MY SHIIT EITHER!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ANOTHER MAURICE ANDREWS MASTER PEICE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 22 2006, 06:29 PM~6226997
> *JUST ALITTLE SOMETHIN FOR THE LINCOLN LOVERS.......... DONT BITE MY SHIIT EITHER!
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful homie that looks tight dogg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR TOWNCARS


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 22 2006, 05:12 PM~6226063
> *Does anyone drives em daily for winter? I drove mine last year i feel bad this year pushin it through snow!  :uh:
> *


I did. I had no problems. You just need to make sure you keep weight in you trunk.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 22 2006, 08:29 PM~6226997
> *JUST ALITTLE SOMETHIN FOR THE LINCOLN LOVERS.......... DONT BITE MY SHIIT EITHER!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats ultra nice. Is that ice pearl patterns?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

UP WE GO FOR THE TOWN CARS :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 20 2006, 05:29 PM~6213059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


98


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 25 2006, 03:56 AM~6238764
> *Thats ultra nice. Is that ice pearl patterns?
> *




THANKS...... NA IT'S DRY PEARLS FROM H.O.K


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Sep 22 2006, 06:48 PM~6227080
> *beautiful homie that looks tight dogg!!!!!!!!!!
> *



THANKS ALOT EDWIN :biggrin:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

GOODTIMES SAN FERNANDO VALLEY :0


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

GOODTIMES C.C. SAN FERNANDO VALLEY


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

VERY NICE RIDES...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Sep 28 2006, 10:22 PM~6268454
> *GOODTIMES C.C. SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS WENCE FOR THE PICS HOMIE  2002 CARTIER


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Sep 28 2006, 09:22 PM~6268454
> *GOODTIMES C.C. SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN.!!!!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

for some reason wheels do stick out on these newer TC


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MaDToWn LiNCoLn_@Sep 30 2006, 12:07 AM~6275294
> *CLEAN.!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

GUCCI LINCOLN FROM MYSTIK STYLES CC


----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

GUCCI LINCOLN FROM MYSTIK STYLES CC


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 30 2006, 12:47 AM~6275556
> *for some reason wheels do stick out on these newer TC
> *


when people use spacers :uh:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Oct 1 2006, 10:32 PM~6286129
> *when people use spacers :uh:
> *


On the real yo.. but whatsup with that Gucci Lincoln? lol


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Presidential 14z_@Oct 1 2006, 07:34 PM~6285082
> *GUCCI LINCOLN FROM MYSTIK STYLES CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 2 2006, 10:43 PM~6292314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 1 2006, 09:51 PM~6286188
> *On the real yo.. but whatsup with that Gucci Lincoln? lol
> *


those wheels dont stick out??? :uh: its gay cuz it on 22's but they dont stick out.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 2 2006, 09:43 PM~6292314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photoshop.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 3 2006, 05:51 AM~6294473
> *Nice photoshop.
> *


thanks hopefully i'll be able to make them really convincing if i keep messin with it.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 3 2006, 05:51 AM~6294473
> *Nice photoshop.
> *


Yo...your avatar is pimp!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Oct 2 2006, 12:32 AM~6286129
> *when people use spacers :uh:
> *


on the '03 and up they're gona stick out spacers or not =((( they have FWD offset.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 3 2006, 07:07 AM~6295006
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


very nice homie


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEET


----------



## BEFOREKOLOR_85 (May 26, 2006)

I have been out off the picture for a minute trying to get this 2000 lin. town car. Any thing i have to know? :dunno: uffin:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

figured id post here...mines for sale if anyone is interested. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=288743


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Oct 3 2006, 03:48 PM~6298523
> *figured id post here...mines for sale if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=288743
> *


nice homie, how much did you get those crome peaces by the 
doors?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

fooled around wit my TC some more in photoshop


----------



## BEFOREKOLOR_85 (May 26, 2006)

will 13x7's on a stock lincoln town car.


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Oct 3 2006, 06:44 PM~6298918
> *nice homie, how much did you get those crome peaces by the
> doors?
> *


 i think they were around 65 on ebay..


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 3 2006, 06:05 AM~6294993
> *on the '03 and up they're gona stick out spacers or not =((( they have FWD offset.
> *


i know but i was referring to the 98-02s. uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

HERES MY 2000 LINC TOWNCAR SIGNATURE SERIES JUST GOT IT 2 WEEKS AGO...WANNA PUT IT ON 14'S AND BAGS....AND BEFORE THE HATING COMES IM PUTTING BAGS ON THIS CAR AND JUICING MY BUBBLE CAPRICE..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DAMN! HOMIE UR SHYTS LOOKIN BEUTIFULL!!!!! LOVE IT...DAMN I GUESS IMMA BE SEEING U AROUND KUZ I STAY IN 305 ALSO...WELLL NICE 2 SEE SOME LOW LOW LINCOLNS...NICE WORK


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank's it's str8 but it still need's alot more work... I love your interior color


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice green color but am not to sure about the top silver dont think am hateing or any thing or maybe is just the pic


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

The top is green also you would just have to see it in the light... :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Actually silver with a green pearl


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

oh ok are u going to bag or juiced


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

bag's


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

PRESIDENTIAL 99 I SEE U STAY IN MIA ASWELL U GOT SUM PICS OF UR LINC?


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

YeA SoMeTiMe ThIs WeEk IlL PoSt


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Oct 13 2006, 05:28 PM~6364514
> *YeA SoMeTiMe ThIs WeEk IlL PoSt
> *


BaGs Is ThE WaY tO Go BrO.. I gOt BaGs In My LiNcOlN tOo


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

YUHP...IM GOING BAGS AS WELL


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

freakeone

DAMN YOUR SHIT FUCKIN TIGHT


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank's homie i'm trying I need some bag's or something bad I hate the stock suspension


----------



## lowriderboy (Dec 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Oct 15 2006, 12:47 AM~6368705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight Ride Homie! Post some more pics if you got 'em


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Oct 14 2006, 04:08 PM~6368772
> *Thank's homie i'm trying I need some bag's or something bad I hate the stock suspension
> *


ARE YOU DOING THE WORK YOURSELF OR YOU GETING IT DONE BUY A SHOP


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I can't weld so that part I have to have a shop do other than that I am good to go :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

IIGHT WELL I WISH YOU THE BEST OF LUCK MAN WITH YOUR BUILD UP!!!!!!PLZ KEEP ME UPDATED


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Oct 14 2006, 04:08 PM~6368772
> *Thank's homie i'm trying I need some bag's or something bad I hate the stock suspension
> *


I say u bag it these cars are not even a hassle on bags  Bags r COOL i got mine done by AAC the user here u can find him as Phatz or Simplicity.. they know all about bagging these newschool TC they did mine


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FREAKEONE WE NEED 2 RIDE SUMTIME YO SHYT LOOKIN CLEAN GETTIN MY 14'S LOL I RETURNED THE 13'S AINT UP WITH ALL THE HASSLE


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Awesome.. the 13's would of been a nightmare my dam 14's were a fucking nightmare..
lol but I guess that's the way it goes...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOLZ YEA EDWINS02HELPED ME 0UT AND I SAID FORGET THE 13'S I DONT WANT MY WHEEL FLYIN OUT LOLZ...U GOING 2 LOWRIDER?


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

Is replacing the front speakers on a 98 - 02 a bitch like the 96 model? Do you have to take the whole door panel off?  

Im going to do it today


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't think I will be at lowrider I hate going there half ass I still need my interior finished and my bag's after that i'm good but right now I don't even like driving it to the store..lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

YES U GOT TO TAKE THE WHOLE DOOR PANELL OFF..IS QUITE EASY 

AND I FEEL U ON THE HALF ASSED SHYT LOL BUT IL LPROLLY GO 2 LOWRIDER TO REP WITH THE CLUB NOT TO COMPETE OR ANYTHIN


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah I would go to the show i'm just not showing.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Oct 15 2006, 12:24 PM~6372531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride but just a question, why bags? why not juice?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Oct 15 2006, 11:24 AM~6372531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 17 2006, 02:07 PM~6387149
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 36 Chylr (Oct 17, 2006)

ABEL SMOKES :0


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 36 Chylr_@Oct 17 2006, 03:48 PM~6387903
> *ABEL SMOKES  :0
> *


he smokes polesahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 36 Chylr_@Oct 17 2006, 03:48 PM~6387903
> *ABEL SMOKES  :0
> *


and drink beer


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Pretty much everyone smoke's I think

















































Fuck even my cat smoke's


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Oct 17 2006, 05:31 PM~6388247
> *Pretty much everyone smoke's I think
> 
> 
> ...


THat's in amsterdamn right...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Fuck even my cat smoke's









haha great stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah I was there a few month's ago the place is amazing it does not get any better thaen going to a store to buy a sack.. I am going back November for a week so I can hit up the 2006 Cannibus Cup..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

How about that shit...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Oct 17 2006, 05:38 PM~6388286
> *Yeah I was there a few month's ago the place is amazing it does not get any better thaen going to a store to buy a sack.. I am going back November for a week so I can hit up the 2006 Cannibus Cup..
> *


2006 Cannibus Cup?
WTF that's to see who can smoke the most? or who has the best shit? :dunno: 
Are you going to throw some patterns on the roof of the TC?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

The best shit....lol 
I want to airbrush the roof or something I don't really know yet what to do..


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Abel's TC at a past show :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

That black is nice :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

pimpin


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Damn I have been trying to find a kit like that where did they get there's please help I got cash


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 17 2006, 04:47 PM~6388329
> *Abel's TC at a past show  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 17 2006, 06:49 PM~6388340
> *pimpin
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 17 2006, 06:49 PM~6388340
> *pimpin
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE TOWN CAR


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:  :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 17 2006, 04:47 PM~6388329
> *Abel's TC at a past show  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE HOMEBOY'S LINC !! " GOODTIMES C.C " SFV !!!!


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

this is my baby. its still got alot of work to do.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 27 2006, 04:39 PM~6459042
> *this is my baby. its still got alot of work to do.
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get those side cromes by the windows?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 27 2006, 04:15 PM~6458940
> *HERE HOMEBOY'S LINC !!  " GOODTIMES C.C " SFV !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


gracias homie for the pics


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 27 2006, 04:39 PM~6459042
> *this is my baby. its still got alot of work to do.
> 
> 
> ...


are you on 13s or 14s?


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

That red one is clean. Where did you get all the chrome for it?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

:0  :cheesy: :biggrin: 
















THIS IS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!!ANY PICS OF THE SETUP


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

this is my ride 99 towncar


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02+Oct 27 2006, 06:47 PM~6459095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 14's


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 27 2006, 06:39 PM~6459042
> *this is my baby. its still got alot of work to do.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.
Where did you get the stanless for the outside of the mirrors and your rocker panel? The rocker panel molding looks different than the normal glue on stuff.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

infiniteinnovations.com


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Aug 11 2006, 12:57 PM~5948810
> *
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE LINC


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 28 2006, 01:58 AM~6461457
> *infiniteinnovations.com
> 
> 14's
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Oct 27 2006, 10:30 PM~6460915
> *:0    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ILL HAVE THEM POSTED SOON HOMIE


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

OK HOMIE


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 17 2006, 06:49 PM~6388340
> *pimpin
> 
> 
> ...


Fred you bought that special edition TC that came with the optional fridge huh?


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Oct 28 2006, 05:16 PM~6463920
> *ILL HAVE THEM POSTED SOON HOMIE
> *


Dont da pigs fuck with u alot 4 not having your license plate on??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Oct 29 2006, 02:26 AM~6465778
> *Dont da pigs fuck with u alot 4 not having your license plate on??
> *


all the time homie


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Oct 30 2006, 02:07 PM~6473415
> *all the time homie
> *


Haha im sure they do! but i notice alot of cars in cali dont have plates wuz up with dat? is it cause of da inspection laws or what?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Oct 30 2006, 01:17 PM~6473470
> *Haha im sure they do! but i notice alot of cars in cali dont have plates wuz up with dat? is it cause of da inspection laws or what?
> *


THATS CAUSE WERE LAZY AND DONT WANT TO REGISTER THEM :biggrin: 
SO WE CAN GET OUR TAGS OR SMOG THEM


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Oct 30 2006, 02:27 PM~6473534
> *THATS CAUSE WERE LAZY AND DONT WANT TO REGISTER THEM :biggrin:
> SO WE CAN GET OUR TAGS OR SMOG THEM
> *


LOL!! BTW your ride is tight!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Oct 30 2006, 01:34 PM~6473571
> *LOL!!  BTW your ride is tight!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Oct 28 2006, 12:07 PM~6462922
> *VERY NICE LINC
> *


nice fukin car any more pics??that fool even stripped his car lift


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 28 2006, 03:58 AM~6461457
> *infiniteinnovations.com*


Good info. I didn't see the mirror stainless on there though.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

some nice towncars out now ,i bought another one last week to build ,it will be out next year nothing special..still chroming out my purple one :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

heres a recent pic b4 i started taking things off for winter :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I finally got me a newbody towncar. YA!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Here is a pic of my 98......










Im going to do a spindle swap next week to get some 13's on her......
Im thinking about some color match rims like the one on the right side of this pic....


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Oct 31 2006, 11:30 AM~6479422
> *heres a recent pic b4 i started taking things off for winter  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of the sickes town cars out there homie
nice job :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

the new shoes for my ride... :biggrin:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Oct 31 2006, 02:34 PM~6479762
> *I finally got me a newbody towncar. YA!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Here is a pic of my 98......
> ...


Nice! glad to see you got one.. will look sweet with the 13's!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Oct 31 2006, 04:19 PM~6480261
> *Nice! glad to see you got one.. will look sweet with the 13's!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

MY DAILY DRIVER ....2000 LINC


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Oct 31 2006, 01:23 PM~6479381
> *some nice towncars out now ,i bought another one last week to build ,it will be out next year nothing special..still chroming out my purple one :biggrin:
> *


 What color?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 31 2006, 07:16 PM~6482049
> *MY DAILY DRIVER ....2000 LINC
> 
> 
> ...



looks like 72 spoke d's on there :biggrin: wanna sell it :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2006, 10:11 AM~6484699
> *looks like 72 spoke d's on there  :biggrin: wanna sell it  :biggrin:
> *


WANNA SELL WUTT HOMMIE DA D'S ....AND THEY ARE 72'S DAYTONS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 1 2006, 11:12 AM~6485041
> *WANNA SELL WUTT HOMMIE DA D'S ....AND THEY ARE  72'S DAYTONS :biggrin:
> *


chales chuch you aint selling nothing homie :twak: :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

JUST GOT THE NEW SHOES ON....WHAT YALL THINK???


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Nov 1 2006, 04:37 PM~6486165
> *JUST GOT THE NEW SHOES ON....WHAT YALL THINK???
> 
> 
> ...



Looks clean!!!!! 14's???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Nov 1 2006, 02:37 PM~6486165
> *JUST GOT THE NEW SHOES ON....WHAT YALL THINK???
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie looks good 13s or 14s?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 1 2006, 10:12 AM~6485041
> *WANNA SELL WUTT HOMMIE DA D'S ....AND THEY ARE  72'S DAYTONS :biggrin:
> *


sell the car :biggrin: im looking at this one saturday its a 2000 with a roof and memory seats for 6500 with 110k on it


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2006, 03:20 PM~6486450
> *sell the car  :biggrin: im looking at this one saturday its a 2000 with a roof and memory seats for 6500 with 110k on it
> 
> 
> ...


jump on that shit homie cant go wrong with the price


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Nov 1 2006, 02:37 PM~6486165
> *JUST GOT THE NEW SHOES ON....WHAT YALL THINK???
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks tight *****


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2006, 04:02 PM~6486665
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what you waiting on homie


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 1 2006, 03:25 PM~6486814
> *what you waiting on homie
> *


long drive cant go til saturday


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2006, 04:56 PM~6487013
> *long drive cant go til saturday
> *


damm its clean though i would get it :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 1 2006, 01:04 PM~6484648
> * What color?
> *


not sure yet....it cant be a stock color :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 1 2006, 04:17 PM~6486432
> *nice homie looks good 13s or 14s?
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS... THEYRE 14'S...I RETURNED THE 13'S AFTER WHAT IVE HEARD LOLZ.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LINCOLN JAMES I NEED 2 ASK U...FROM WHAT CAR DID U GET THE CONTINENTAL KIT FROM???CADDILAC OR AN OLDER YEAR LINCOLN TOWNCAR???BTW UR CAR IS BEUTIFULL


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Nov 1 2006, 11:33 PM~6488214
> *LINCOLN JAMES I NEED 2 ASK U...FROM WHAT CAR DID U GET THE CONTINENTAL KIT FROM???CADDILAC OR AN OLDER YEAR LINCOLN TOWNCAR???BTW UR CAR IS BEUTIFULL
> *


u got a pm ,thanks for the props,it still has a way to go .


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Nov 1 2006, 11:33 PM~6488214
> *LINCOLN JAMES I NEED 2 ASK U...FROM WHAT CAR DID U GET THE CONTINENTAL KIT FROM???CADDILAC OR AN OLDER YEAR LINCOLN TOWNCAR???BTW UR CAR IS BEUTIFULL
> *


u got a pm ,thanks for the props,it still has a way to go .


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

In case you guy's haven't seen this one yet...


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Oct 15 2006, 01:24 PM~6372531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2006, 03:20 PM~6486450
> *sell the car  :biggrin: im looking at this one saturday its a 2000 with a roof and memory seats for 6500 with 110k on it
> 
> 
> ...


car not 4 sale just got it for 11,500 low miles and all just added the d's doing it up after my sons regal gets done ...and jump on the one u found price is right looks hella clean


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 1 2006, 10:12 PM~6488943
> *In case you guy's haven't seen this one yet...
> 
> 
> ...


dammm looks hella nice i wonder wutt kind of work went in 2 the suspension


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NONSENCE-RIDER_@Nov 4 2006, 12:01 AM~6499092
> *hey that yello lincoln is in the new lowrider japan mag...
> man the hydraulic set is pretty sick, its rockin a 5 pump set up and 12 or 10 battery set up....
> *


post pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## NONSENCE-RIDER (Mar 3, 2006)

hey that yello lincoln is in the new lowrider japan mag...
man the hydraulic set is pretty sick, its rockin a 5 pump set up and 12 or 10 battery set up....


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

single pump 6 batteries GOODTIMES SAN FERNANDO VALLEY


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

looks good hopping :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Nov 4 2006, 12:39 AM~6501506
> *single pump 6 batteries GOODTIMES SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
> 
> 
> *


thats the hommie edwins car super clean linc


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn nice lincs still :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Mine from last week. I have to take the wheels off today. :angry: The snow an salt season his here. It might be back with some paint work next year.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 4 2006, 09:12 AM~6502115
> *Mine from last week. I have to take the wheels off today. :angry: The snow an salt season his here. It might be back with some paint work next year.
> 
> 
> ...


Going to drive it during winter ?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Nov 4 2006, 12:39 AM~6501506
> *single pump 6 batteries GOODTIMES SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
> 
> 
> *


THANKS WENCE FOR THE VIDEO


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

That yellow on is sick  :cheesy:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 1 2006, 10:12 PM~6488943
> *In case you guy's haven't seen this one yet...
> 
> 
> ...


Btw i gotta question.. is that a 03 or 04 front end and the rear is 99???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 4 2006, 01:34 PM~6503653
> *Btw i gotta question.. is that a 03 or 04 front end and the rear is 99???
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Nov 4 2006, 12:39 AM~6501506
> *single pump 6 batteries GOODTIMES SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
> 
> 
> *


HEY WENCE SEND ME THAT VIDEO HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 4 2006, 01:38 PM~6503677
> *HEY WENCE SEND ME THAT VIDEO HOMIE
> *


thats was nice and quiet hommie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 4 2006, 02:25 PM~6503874
> *thats was nice and quiet hommie
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 4 2006, 10:23 AM~6502455
> *Going to drive it during winter ?
> *


Its my daily drive. So yes through the winter she will go.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Nov 3 2006, 11:39 PM~6501506
> *single pump 6 batteries GOODTIMES SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
> 
> 
> *


i cant view the video


----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)

[img=http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/1689/linctrunklx6.th.jpg]


----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

wrong body style


----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)

sorry! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT  FOR CLEAN ASS TOWN CARS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

one of the cleanest ones out their


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Nov 4 2006, 12:39 AM~6501506
> *single pump 6 batteries GOODTIMES SAN FERNANDO VALLEY
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: GOOD VIDEO HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 6 2006, 09:37 PM~6518081
> *:biggrin: GOOD VIDEO HOMIE
> *


gracias homie


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 6 2006, 02:15 PM~6514840
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x1000 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

does the 01 need a suspention swap? or just 03-05


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 11 2006, 04:27 PM~6547891
> *does the 01 need a suspention swap? or just 03-05
> *


Just after 03 the front spindles need to be swapped with the one's off an older TC along with the rear end.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Are the interiors the same from 98-02 or do they vary from designer ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

check this one out newer but hella clean...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 11 2006, 05:40 PM~6548843
> *check this one out newer but hella clean...
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 11 2006, 09:05 PM~6548943
> *:cheesy: sweeeeeeeeeeeet
> *


the last black one is the one from tobin dodge "king of cars" on a&e
he sux


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 11 2006, 09:05 PM~6548943
> *:cheesy: sweeeeeeeeeeeet
> *


that fucker is bad


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 12 2006, 02:16 AM~6550579
> *that fucker is bad
> *


interior look familiar? :angry:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Nov 12 2006, 02:34 AM~6550633
> *interior look familiar? :angry:
> *


naw not really is that like your..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 11 2006, 07:40 PM~6548843
> *check this one out newer but hella clean...
> 
> 
> ...


Black cars with black wires. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

2 da top


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 11 2006, 04:40 PM~6548843
> *check this one out newer but hella clean...
> 
> 
> ...



I like those seats!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Nov 12 2006, 01:42 PM~6552827
> *I like those seats!
> *



its og seat :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 11 2006, 05:40 PM~6548843
> *check this one out newer but hella clean...
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful homie


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

what series is that townie?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Nov 13 2006, 06:31 PM~6561447
> *what series is that townie?
> *


i think signature it aint a cartier thou.But its clean ill take it anytime though


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 13 2006, 05:35 PM~6561479
> *i think signature it aint a cartier thou.But its clean ill take it anytime though
> *



Yeah, me too, i was just wondering because it didnt have the series name on the car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 14 2006, 05:58 PM~6568682
> *ttt
> *


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THIS ONES BEAUTIFUL TOO


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 11 2006, 05:40 PM~6548843
> *check this one out newer but hella clean...
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS BITCH ASS LIER!!!!!!!!! TATS A 98 W/ 05 BODY PARTS. AND HE SAID IT WAS THE FIRST NEWER TC LIFTED ON HIS SHOW. BITCH ASS!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 16 2006, 08:33 PM~6585040
> *THIS BITCH ASS LIER!!!!!!!!! TATS A 98 W/ 05 BODY PARTS. AND HE SAID IT WAS THE FIRST NEWER TC LIFTED ON HIS SHOW. BITCH ASS!
> *


TAIL LIGHTS LINE UP TOO OR DID HE MODIFIED IT TOO SO DOES THE FRONT CLIP MATCH THE BODYLINES?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 16 2006, 07:33 PM~6585040
> *THIS BITCH ASS LIER!!!!!!!!! TATS A 98 W/ 05 BODY PARTS. AND HE SAID IT WAS THE FIRST NEWER TC LIFTED ON HIS SHOW. BITCH ASS!
> *


What else do you expect from the KING OF CARS? :0 I seen his spread on DUB magazine and some of those I know who owns em...


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 16 2006, 08:39 PM~6585092
> *TAIL LIGHTS LINE UP TOO OR DID HE MODIFIED IT TOO SO DOES THE FRONT CLIP MATCH THE BODYLINES?
> *


I would also like to know


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Question y'all...is it difficult to juice a newer TC? Cause that yellow TC in Japan, everybody was saying the same thing , that it had a newer front...not the actual new TC.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 16 2006, 11:50 PM~6585174
> *Question y'all...is it difficult to juice a newer TC?  Cause that yellow TC in Japan, everybody was saying the same thing , that it had a newer front...not the actual new TC.
> *


Yeah you have to swap out the front spindles and rear end.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 16 2006, 09:33 PM~6585040
> *THIS BITCH ASS LIER!!!!!!!!! TATS A 98 W/ 05 BODY PARTS. AND HE SAID IT WAS THE FIRST NEWER TC LIFTED ON HIS SHOW. BITCH ASS!
> *


Da quarter panels r different than da 98s so im pretty sure it is an 05, im sure he could afford it!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 17 2006, 03:57 AM~6586872
> *Da quarter panels r different than da 98s so im pretty sure it is an 05, im sure he could afford it!
> *



That's what I was thinkin'


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 17 2006, 02:00 AM~6586879
> *That's what I was thinkin'
> *


so they are different then right?


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

he'd have to get a new trunklid too


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 18 2006, 02:24 AM~6593558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 18 2006, 03:24 AM~6593558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen dis 1 on da new cali swangin, n dat muthafucker is flying


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

One of the first I've seen done up.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

anyone have pics of that yellow town car outta japan?...My boy was tellin me that bitch was badass... :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 19 2006, 08:58 PM~6601328
> *One of the first I've seen done up.
> 
> 
> ...


wheres he out off?


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 20 2006, 05:51 PM~6605801
> *wheres he out off?
> *


 I took that picture out in Orlando like 4 years ago but I think the owner of the car is from Melbourne Florida.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 6 2006, 09:15 PM~6514840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the more and more i see these town cars the more i want 1. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2006, 12:51 AM~6609184
> *:biggrin:
> the more and more i see these town cars the more i want 1. :biggrin:
> *


THEIR A BEAUTIFULL THING HOMIE


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ONE I FIRST SEEN THIS PIC I WAS LIKE WTF


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 21 2006, 06:26 PM~6610968
> *THEIR A BEAUTIFULL THING HOMIE
> *


i'm lookin at savin up for 1, my mother in law has one and everytime i take it to the store i wanna buy 1.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 19 2006, 10:16 PM~6601490
> *anyone have pics of that yellow town car outta japan?...My boy was tellin me that bitch was badass... :dunno:
> *


this one has an 03 front end on a 98


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres a pic i found in 1 of teh JAPAN topics.

fucker is nice........ :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2006, 05:53 PM~6613477
> *i'm lookin at savin up for 1, my mother in law has one and everytime i take it to the store i wanna buy 1.
> *


YEAP THEIR SMOOTH HOMIE BEFORE YOU CUT THEM :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 17 2006, 11:47 PM~6388329
> *Abel's TC at a past show  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2006, 06:28 PM~6613748
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 22 2006, 01:32 AM~6613770
> *  thanks :cheesy:
> *


did you repaint it?
couldn't be stock paint.
i'm lookin at gettin me a 98-00 linc,hopefully soon.

what size strokes do you guys run?

what size tires do u recomend.

like i said i plan on gettin me 1.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2006, 06:00 PM~6613536
> *heres a pic i found in 1 of teh JAPAN topics.
> 
> fucker is nice........ :0
> ...


MORE PICS OF THIS ONE IF THEIRS MORE


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 22 2006, 01:37 AM~6613806
> *MORE PICS OF THIS ONE IF THEIRS MORE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2006, 06:35 PM~6613789
> *did you repaint it?
> couldn't be stock paint.
> i'm lookin at gettin me a 98-00 linc,hopefully soon.
> ...



yup he's repainted its a black/gold paint


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

wish they would of taken better pics,inside angles,undercarrage etc.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 4 2006, 12:48 AM~6501527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: THIS THING CLOWNS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 17 2006, 01:57 AM~6586872
> *Da quarter panels r different than da 98s so im pretty sure it is an 05, im sure he could afford it!
> *




ya he got so much bread that he put 98-00 interior in a 03 + makes alot of sense


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2006, 06:42 PM~6613836
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE THANKS HOMIE


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 21 2006, 08:27 PM~6614076
> *ya he got so much bread that he put 98-00 interior in a 03 + makes alot of sense
> *


Maybe he didnt like those big ass headrests da 03s n up bring, i would change them 2!!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 21 2006, 05:54 PM~6613487
> *this one has an 03 front end on a 98
> 
> 
> ...



Not true homie its a 04 Towncar with a 98 chassis :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

1 OF MY FAVORITE PICS


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 11 2006, 03:00 PM~6548256
> *Just after 03 the front spindles need to be swapped with the one's off an older TC along with the rear end.
> *


thanx brother :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Nov 22 2006, 11:38 AM~6617916
> *Not true homie its a 04 Towncar with a 98 chassis  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry homie its a 98-02 look at the mirrors and door handles


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 24 2006, 02:35 PM~6629763
> *1 OF MY FAVORITE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 niceee


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

So are the front & rear ends really interchangeble or modifications are required ?


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

seems like alot of work, but then i guess everything is..


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

them rides look hard as fuck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 22 2006, 01:21 AM~6616157
> *Maybe he didnt like those big ass headrests da 03s n up bring, i would change them 2!!
> *




I THINK THE GUTS IN THE NEWER 1S ARE WAY BETTER. JUS MY 2


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Nov 13 2006, 06:31 PM~6561447
> *what series is that townie?
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>
LYIN ASS BITCH SERIES </span>:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2006, 01:51 AM~6609184
> *:biggrin:
> the more and more i see these town cars the more i want 1. :biggrin:
> *


x2.im about ready to sell the caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

whats the est. street price on these fully stock?
easier to find then the 93-96 fleetwoods?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 22 2006, 04:21 AM~6616157
> *Maybe he didnt like those big ass headrests da 03s n up bring, i would change them 2!!
> *


But there's positive side to that they leave more room to fit an even larger screen in there :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 26 2006, 07:30 PM~6641314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Anyone know where to get the window sill trim ? I've looked everywhere but all I could find is the pillar trim.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

is there stereo controls in the steering wheel on 98-2000 towncars? anybody have interior pics?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Nov 27 2006, 07:14 PM~6646550
> *is there stereo controls in the steering wheel on 98-2000 towncars? anybody have interior pics?
> *


Yeah I believe so. I hope so anyways as my mark VI had them 23 years ago.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Nov 27 2006, 04:14 PM~6646550
> *is there stereo controls in the steering wheel on 98-2000 towncars? anybody have interior pics?
> *


yes they all have them!!!!!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 27 2006, 04:24 PM~6646233
> *Anyone know where to get the window sill trim ? I've looked everywhere but all I could find is the pillar trim.
> 
> 
> ...


Try ebay


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 27 2006, 09:58 PM~6647774
> *Try  ebay
> *


Checked already nothing.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 27 2006, 04:24 PM~6646233
> *Anyone know where to get the window sill trim ? I've looked everywhere but all I could find is the pillar trim.
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 27 2006, 05:51 PM~6647723
> *yes they all have them!!!!!
> *



Just ont the sigs and cartier though right??


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Nov 27 2006, 06:14 PM~6646550
> *is there stereo controls in the steering wheel on 98-2000 towncars? anybody have interior pics?
> *


98s dont unless its a cartier


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Nov 28 2006, 12:00 AM~6649657
> *98s dont unless its a cartier
> *


Not true some signatures have dem 2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 28 2006, 02:36 AM~6650383
> *Not true some signatures have dem 2
> *


Ditto my 98 sig has them


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 27 2006, 08:51 PM~6647723
> *yes they all have them!!!!!
> *


Mine doesn't.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 27 2006, 05:24 PM~6646233
> *Anyone know where to get the window sill trim ? I've looked everywhere but all I could find is the pillar trim.
> 
> 
> ...


Its a Junkyard or Dealer part. I haven't seen them aftermarket as of yet.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Nov 27 2006, 10:14 PM~6649329
> *X2
> *


x3 :0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 27 2006, 05:24 PM~6646233
> *Anyone know where to get the window sill trim ? I've looked everywhere but all I could find is the pillar trim.
> 
> 
> ...



Just got mine last week.....6 piece kit....  


www.wooddashexperts.com

Dont try to order the chrome taillight trim for a 98 towncar. They are only for the 03-and newer lincolns. Misprint on their site.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Nov 28 2006, 11:27 AM~6651369
> *Just got mine last week.....6 piece kit....
> www.wooddashexperts.com
> 
> ...


He was asking about the window sill trim not the pillar.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 28 2006, 10:06 AM~6650821
> *Its a Junkyard or Dealer part.  I haven't seen them aftermarket as of yet.
> *


Just going to have to check it out. Thanks homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

i want me a linc


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 28 2006, 12:05 PM~6651589
> *He was asking about the window sill trim not the pillar.
> *



Woops...Thought he was looking for the rear window pillar trim. :biggrin: 

Front window sill trim is $73 per front door ... Rear is $38 per door. Dealer List price.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 28 2006, 07:07 PM~6652267
> *i want me a linc
> *


x2


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 28 2006, 12:07 PM~6652267
> *i want me a linc
> *


i couldnt resist either so i went and got me a 01 today :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 29 2006, 12:18 AM~6657445
> *i couldnt resist either so i went and got me a 01 today :biggrin:
> *


CONGRADS


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 29 2006, 12:18 AM~6657445
> *i couldnt resist either so i went and got me a 01 today :biggrin:
> *


kool  lucky


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

this time last year there were only a handful around ,, i guess they are getting more popular :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

....and cheaper! :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

what color interiors did they make in them? red or maroon a option?


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Nov 29 2006, 10:50 AM~6659647
> *this time last year there were only a handful around ,, i guess they are getting more popular :biggrin:
> *


I remember i bought mine last year in August, and dailyed it through all the way to this time and so on and bagged it in March :biggrin: But still they are rare to find besides TAXIS and nice clean ones... dealers dont have them anymore at least not here in Toronto


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I LIKE THE PINSTRIPE OM THIS ONE


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

mine may be up for sale soon....or trade for a convertable project:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Nov 29 2006, 09:30 PM~6663360
> *mine may be up for sale soon....or trade for a convertable project:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what up bro :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Nov 29 2006, 10:33 PM~6663379
> *:0  what up  bro  :biggrin:
> *


sittin here waiting for the snow to come


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

one more :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Nov 29 2006, 09:07 PM~6663619
> *one more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


more pics homie if you gots more?


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 29 2006, 11:54 PM~6663955
> *more pics homie if you gots more?
> *


man i got a shit load more ,just on my computer ,i hate uploading then posting ,u want me to send some to ya :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

the one i got is black on black


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Nov 29 2006, 07:30 PM~6663360
> *mine may be up for sale soon....or trade for a convertable project:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Nov 30 2006, 10:53 PM~6671734
> *man i got a shit load more ,just on my computer ,i hate uploading then posting ,u want me to send some to ya  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR SEND THEM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 1 2006, 04:24 PM~6675300
> *YES SIR SEND THEM!!! :biggrin:
> *


u have mail on yahoo :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Dec 1 2006, 01:34 PM~6674251
> *nice
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

does any body know if the front top part of the grill is it plastic?


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn that purple linc is sexy still.. im trying to get to that level


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 2 2006, 12:39 AM~6677866
> *does any body know if the front top part of the grill is it plastic?
> *


on the hood?its a upper grill moulding.
factory is metal 
aftermarket is plastic


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Dec 2 2006, 12:53 AM~6677942
> *Damn that purple linc is sexy still.. im trying to get to that level
> *


thanks,.... hell ur going in the right direction :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 2 2006, 02:22 AM~6678271
> *on the hood?its a upper grill moulding.
> factory is metal
> aftermarket is plastic
> *


And they don't supply the emblem in them.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 1 2006, 09:42 PM~6677503
> *u have mail on yahoo :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I LIKEY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THE HOMIES MEXICANPOISONS TOWNCAR


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

One of my favorites from Super Natural.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 2 2006, 12:22 AM~6678271
> *on the hood?its a upper grill moulding.
> factory is metal
> aftermarket is plastic
> *


so if i get the top molding from ebay u think is going to be plastic cause mine is bent?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 2 2006, 04:47 PM~6681346
> *THE HOMIES MEXICANPOISONS TOWNCAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanx for the info


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 2 2006, 03:14 PM~6681515
> *One of my favorites from Super Natural.
> 
> 
> ...


 any more?!


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Dec 2 2006, 06:23 PM~6681559
> *so if i get the top molding from ebay u think is going to be plastic  cause mine is bent?
> *


yep....unless it states it is a oem piece...it will be plastic


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 2 2006, 10:10 PM~6682216
> *any more?!
> *


Naw


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

alright then ill see which one i could get


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 31 2006, 10:16 PM~6482049
> *MY DAILY DRIVER ....2000 LINC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
MY 2000.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

up again for the lincolns


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Dec 3 2006, 08:19 PM~6687445
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> MY 2000.
> 
> ...


thats a nice one just like mine hommie i guess we have 2 share the same pic :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 5 2006, 12:44 AM~6695978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks chuch :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Sick Lincs


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Dec 5 2006, 04:06 PM~6700775
> *Sick Lincs
> *


x2 cant wait to get mine


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 5 2006, 02:43 AM~6695974
> *thats a nice one just like mine hommie i guess we have 2 share the same pic :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

2002 CARTIER GOODTIMES


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Very nice :thumbsup: Have any setup shots ?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 16 2006, 07:33 PM~6585040
> *THIS BITCH ASS LIER!!!!!!!!! TATS A 98 W/ 05 BODY PARTS. AND HE SAID IT WAS THE FIRST NEWER TC LIFTED ON HIS SHOW. BITCH ASS!
> *


:roflmao: and he didnt even update the interior :roflmao:


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

anybody have any inside shots


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Dec 6 2006, 10:46 PM~6710748
> *:roflmao: and he didnt even update the interior :roflmao:
> *


after the show aired i sent him pix of my car ,interior and chrome undys and he copied my shit........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 6 2006, 10:47 PM~6711683
> *after the show aired i sent him pix of my car ,interior and chrome undys and he copied my shit........
> *


SHOW ME PICS OF YOUR INTERIOR HOMIE  OR SEND THEM TO ME


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 6 2006, 09:47 PM~6711683
> *after the show aired i sent him pix of my car ,interior and chrome undys and he copied my shit........
> *


haha thats fucked up this guy is a little bitch aint he.?


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 7 2006, 12:52 AM~6711726
> *SHOW ME PICS OF YOUR INTERIOR HOMIE  OR SEND THEM TO ME
> *


i thought i did?


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Dec 7 2006, 01:54 AM~6712118
> *haha thats fucked up this guy is a little bitch aint he.?
> *


yep


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 7 2006, 02:03 AM~6712169
> *yep
> *


there is a pic here http://hydroguru.tripod.com/soc/hop.htm


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

look fimiliar?not exactly the same but close


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Nov 6 2006, 01:15 PM~6514840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X 23456988433657456789786512364586970898


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ONE MORE HOMIES? I NEED INTERIOR PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

t/t/t


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 7 2006, 01:10 AM~6712192
> *look fimiliar?not exactly the same but close
> 
> 
> ...


U trippin dat shit looks nothin like yours!!!


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Dec 9 2006, 05:06 AM~6728467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE HOMIE MORE PICS


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

birdyluv the car looks good bro


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Dec 9 2006, 05:53 AM~6728464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for posting up the ugliest tc I have ever seen :uh:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 9 2006, 11:12 AM~6729481
> *REAL NICE HOMIE MORE PICS
> *


u got it car's bout to be back out chrome undies kandy inside 


























i'll put some pics of the makeover when he finishes its comin out good


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Dec 9 2006, 06:46 AM~6728458
> *U trippin dat shit looks nothin like yours!!!
> *


the only difference is my outside edge is done in black suede too.so how isnt that the same?


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 6 2006, 10:47 PM~6711683
> *after the show aired i sent him pix of my car ,interior and chrome undys and he copied my shit........
> *


  :0  he did copied your shit . THAT IS FUCKED UP LOL.BRO..... :angry:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

does anyone have any pics of a 01 town car on 13s that is not lifted... dont know if i should go with 14s or 13s


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

CAN ANYONE SHOW ME a 98 with updated parts. I am thinking about getting a 98 , AND HOW DO THE Motors hold up and what problems do you have with these CARS?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 9 2006, 01:44 PM~6730111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE THATS A BAD MOFO THEIR HOMIE


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by veteranrules_@Dec 12 2006, 02:04 AM~6745145
> *CAN ANYONE SHOW ME a 98 with updated parts. I am thinking about getting a 98 , AND HOW DO THE Motors hold up and what problems do you have with these CARS?
> *



ANYbody


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by veteranrules_@Dec 13 2006, 12:40 PM~6755205
> *ANYbody
> *


THEIRS A YELLOW ONE SOMEWHERE IN HERE IN THIS TOPIC HOMIE


----------



## MASCORRO (Dec 10, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT HOW MUCH FERIA IT"LL TAKE TO DO THE SWAP TO DROP SOME 13 ON A TOWN CAR??????


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MASCORRO_@Dec 14 2006, 02:55 PM~6761137
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT HOW MUCH FERIA IT"LL TAKE TO DO THE SWAP TO DROP SOME 13 ON A TOWN CAR??????
> *


all u have to do is gring the calipers like a muther fucker on them.. check with edwin.... he did it on his


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Dec 12 2006, 12:27 AM~6744936
> *does anyone have any pics of a 01 town car on 13s that is not lifted... dont know if i should go with 14s or 13s
> *


 im goin with 14s


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Dec 14 2006, 04:24 PM~6761502
> *all u have to do is gring the calipers like a muther fucker on them.. check with edwin.... he did it on his
> *


 :thumbsup: 7 HOURS OF GRINDING HOMIE :twak: NEVER AGAIN ILL JUST SWAP THEM NEXT TIME


----------



## MASCORRO (Dec 10, 2006)

02 POLK COUNTY TOWN CAR


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MASCORRO_@Dec 14 2006, 05:34 PM~6761775
> *02 POLK COUNTY TOWN CAR
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

edwins02 did you swap the front suspension? if so with what year? how much are your uppers extended? thanks ....


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 14 2006, 05:52 PM~6761627
> *:thumbsup: 7 HOURS OF GRINDING HOMIE :twak: NEVER AGAIN ILL JUST SWAP THEM NEXT TIME
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 19 2006, 12:32 PM~6785908
> *edwins02 did you swap the front suspension? if so with what year? how much are your uppers extended? thanks ....
> *


NOPE NO SWAP HOMIE JUST PURE GRINDING BUT IM LOOKING FOR THE FRONT SUSPENSION OFF A NINETY TOWNCAR NO GRINDING NOTHING JUST GET THE CALIPERS,SPINDLES AND NEW ROTORS AND YOUR GOOD TO GO ON THIRTEENS


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Dec 19 2006, 02:07 PM~6786378
> *NOPE NO SWAP HOMIE JUST PURE GRINDING BUT IM LOOKING FOR THE FRONT SUSPENSION OFF A NINETY TOWNCAR NO GRINDING NOTHING JUST GET THE CALIPERS,SPINDLES AND NEW ROTORS AND YOUR GOOD TO GO ON THIRTEENS
> *


well i was wonderin about the lifts homie .....so everything is stock upfront? your uppers look extended are they? if so how much?.....thanks homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 19 2006, 05:54 PM~6787540
> *well i was wonderin about the lifts homie .....so everything is stock upfront? your uppers look extended are they? if so how much?.....thanks homie
> *


YEAH ALL STOCK 2 INCHES HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Anyone ever put underdrive pulleys on there car?


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

****I GOT A PROBLEM I KNOW SOME HERE KNOWS*****
I JUST PUT MY RIMS BACK ON MY CAR ( 2000 TC) AND THE -TRAC OFF- -CHECK TRAC- AND (ABS) LIGHT CAME ON. ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THE PROBLEM???????????????


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Dec 27 2006, 07:44 PM~6839427
> *****I GOT A PROBLEM I KNOW SOME HERE KNOWS*****
> I JUST PUT MY RIMS BACK ON MY CAR ( 2000 TC) AND THE -TRAC OFF- -CHECK TRAC- AND (ABS) LIGHT CAME ON. ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THE PROBLEM???????????????
> *


 :uh: U IN TROUBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 27 2006, 09:51 PM~6839463
> *:uh:  U IN TROUBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> *


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Dec 27 2006, 09:44 PM~6839427
> *****I GOT A PROBLEM I KNOW SOME HERE KNOWS*****
> I JUST PUT MY RIMS BACK ON MY CAR ( 2000 TC) AND THE -TRAC OFF- -CHECK TRAC- AND (ABS) LIGHT CAME ON. ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THE PROBLEM???????????????
> *


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Dec 27 2006, 09:44 PM~6839427
> *****I GOT A PROBLEM I KNOW SOME HERE KNOWS*****
> I JUST PUT MY RIMS BACK ON MY CAR ( 2000 TC) AND THE -TRAC OFF- -CHECK TRAC- AND (ABS) LIGHT CAME ON. ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THE PROBLEM???????????????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Dec 27 2006, 06:44 PM~6839427
> *****I GOT A PROBLEM I KNOW SOME HERE KNOWS*****
> I JUST PUT MY RIMS BACK ON MY CAR ( 2000 TC) AND THE -TRAC OFF- -CHECK TRAC- AND (ABS) LIGHT CAME ON. ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THE PROBLEM???????????????
> *



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Lincolnsonline.com!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Dec 27 2006, 09:44 PM~6839427
> *****I GOT A PROBLEM I KNOW SOME HERE KNOWS*****
> I JUST PUT MY RIMS BACK ON MY CAR ( 2000 TC) AND THE -TRAC OFF- -CHECK TRAC- AND (ABS) LIGHT CAME ON. ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THE PROBLEM???????????????
> *


Did you do the spindle swap or something? Did you check to make sure the harness where all hooked up?

I have access to Ford's dealer site let me know I could diagnose the problem for you.


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 29 2006, 07:46 AM~6852139
> *Did you do the spindle swap or something? Did you check to make sure the harness where all hooked up?
> 
> I have access to Ford's dealer site let me know I could diagnose the problem for you.
> *


NO SPINDLE SWAP. I PUT MY RIMS ON BEFORE AND NOTHIN HAPPEN. THEN I HAD A BLOW OUT, SO I TOOK THEM OFF. THEN TWO WEEKS LATER I PUT THEM BACK ON, THEN THE LIGHTS COME ON. :dunno:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Dec 28 2006, 11:40 PM~6849893
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Lincolnsonline.com!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NICE SITE :thumbsup:


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Dec 29 2006, 06:51 PM~6858320
> *NICE SITE :thumbsup:
> *



Sure is.....they've helped me alot!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

new pic 0f the whip!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Dec 30 2006, 11:28 AM~6862595
> *new pic 0f the whip!
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE HOMIE,JUSTY CLEAN THE WHITEWALLS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

lol yea 4 real...having this as a daily driver sux's!!! keeping it clean in miami with this stupid rain everyother day is hard lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Damn that etching is phat as fuck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

JUST GOT A DIGI CAM AND HAD FUN WIT IT CHECK OUT THE NEW PICS



























IT READS I CAN SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

YEA I TRIED DOING EVERYTHING ETCHED...EVEN MY SIDE VIEW MIRROS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Dec 30 2006, 12:26 PM~6862866
> *YEA I TRIED DOING EVERYTHING ETCHED...EVEN MY SIDE VIEW MIRROS
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKEE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

JUICED!!!! LOLZ J.K JUST TRYED SLAMMING THE REAR LOL


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Dec 30 2006, 12:31 PM~6862888
> *JUICED!!!! LOLZ J.K JUST TRYED SLAMMING THE REAR LOL
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT?ARE YOU CUTT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

NAW STOCK SUSPENSION...JUST SLAMMED THE REAR


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice etching on the windows looks sick


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Dec 29 2006, 09:46 PM~6858275
> *NO SPINDLE SWAP. I PUT MY RIMS ON BEFORE AND NOTHIN HAPPEN. THEN I HAD A BLOW OUT, SO I TOOK THEM OFF. THEN TWO WEEKS LATER I PUT THEM BACK ON, THEN THE LIGHTS COME ON.  :dunno:
> *


Check the conections. I will check on there and see what I can find out.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 31 2006, 01:27 AM~6867843
> *nice etching on the windows looks sick
> *


THANKS HOMIE...JUST GOT SOME NEW PICS....I TOOK OFF THE TINTS AND DAMN ITS LOOKS ALOT CLEANER...WHAT YALL THINK


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Dec 31 2006, 12:09 PM~6870048
> *THANKS HOMIE...JUST GOT SOME NEW PICS....I TOOK OFF THE TINTS AND DAMN ITS LOOKS ALOT CLEANER...WHAT YALL THINK
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT SHIT HARD CUZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I KNOW U BEE PULL THAM FEMALES ON SOUTH BEACH


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is a pic of my daily
http://i18.tinypic.com/4igmtz9.jpg[/img]]


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THIS ARE CLEAN HOPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 31 2006, 11:20 AM~6869385
> *Check the conections. I will check on there and see what I can find out.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 2 2007, 12:09 PM~6881740
> *here is a pic of my daily
> http://i18.tinypic.com/4igmtz9.jpg[/img]]
> *


I love the black with black spokes. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 2 2007, 04:14 PM~6884978
> *THIS ARE CLEAN HOPPERS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any pics of them in action or there fornt and rear suspension??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MORE OF CHRONICS TOWNCAR :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Dec 29 2006, 09:46 PM~6858275
> *NO SPINDLE SWAP. I PUT MY RIMS ON BEFORE AND NOTHIN HAPPEN. THEN I HAD A BLOW OUT, SO I TOOK THEM OFF. THEN TWO WEEKS LATER I PUT THEM BACK ON, THEN THE LIGHTS COME ON.  :dunno:
> *


SECTION 206-09: Anti-Lock Control — Traction Control 1999 Town Car Workshop Manual 
DESCRIPTION AND OPERATION Procedure revision date: 06/06/1998 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anti-Lock Control — Anti-Wheelspin Control
WARNING: Brake fluid contains polyglycol ethers and polyglycols. Avoid contact with eyes. Wash hands thoroughly after handling. If brake fluid contacts eyes, flush eyes with running water for 15 minutes. Get medical attention if irritation persists. If taken internally, drink water and induce vomiting. Get medical attention immediately.

The Town Car is equipped with a 4-wheel anti-lock brake system (ABS) with optional traction control (TC).

The anti-lock brake system:

Prevents wheel lock-up by automatically modulating brake pressure during an emergency stop. 
Allows the driver to maintain steering control and stop the vehicle in the shortest possible distance under most conditions.
The traction control system, if equipped, controls wheelspin by modulating engine torque and applying then releasing the appropriate rear brake to restore traction when driving on slippery or loose surfaces.

Anti-Lock Control — Anti-Wheelspin Control

Item Part Number Description 
1 — Traction Control Switch 
2 10849 Hybrid Electronic Cluster (HEC) (includes ABS Warning Indicator; Traction Control Indicator) 
3 12A650 Powertrain Control Module 
4 2C190 Anti-Lock Brake Sensor (Rear) 
5 13480 Brake Pedal Position (BPP) Switch 
6 2C182 Anti-Lock Brake Sensor Indicator (Front) 
7 2C266 Hydraulic Control Unit (HCU) 
8 2C219 Anti-Lock Brake Control Module 


Anti-Lock Brake System

The anti-lock brake system (ABS) operates as follows:

When the brakes are applied, fluid is forced from the brake master cylinder outlet ports to the hydraulic control unit (HCU) inlet ports. This pressure is transmitted through four normally open solenoid valves contained inside the HCU, then through the outlet ports of the HCU to each wheel. 
The primary (rear) circuit of the brake master cylinder (2140) feeds the right front and left rear brakes. 
The secondary (front) circuit of the brake master cylinder feeds the left front and right rear brakes. 
If the anti-lock brake control module senses a wheel is about to lock, based on anti-lock brake sensor data, it closes the normally open solenoid valve for that circuit. This prevents any more fluid from entering that circuit. 
The anti-lock brake control module then looks at the anti-lock brake sensor signal from the affected wheel again. 
If that wheel is still decelerating, it opens the solenoid valve for that circuit to reduce hydraulic pressure. 
Once the affected wheel comes back up to speed, the anti-lock brake control module returns the solenoid valves to their normal condition allowing fluid flow to the affected brake. 
The anti-lock brake control module monitors the electromechanical components of the system. 
Malfunction of the anti-lock brake system will cause the anti-lock brake control module to shut off or inhibit the system. However, normal power-assisted braking remains. 
Malfunctions are indicated by the yellow ABS warning indicator on the hybrid electronic cluster (HEC). 
The 4-wheel anti-lock brake system is self-monitoring. When the ignition switch is turned to the RUN position, the anti-lock brake control module will perform a preliminary self-check on the anti-lock electrical system indicated by a three second illumination of the yellow ABS warning indicator in the HEC. 
During vehicle operation, including normal and anti-lock braking, the anti-lock brake control module monitors all electrical anti-lock functions and some hydraulic operations. 
Each time the vehicle is driven, as soon as vehicle speed reaches approximately 20 km/h (12 mph), the anti-lock brake control module turns on the pump motor for approximately one-half second. At this time, a mechanical noise may be heard. This is a normal function of the self-check by the anti-lock brake control module. 
Most malfunctions of the anti-lock brake system and traction control system, if equipped, will cause the yellow ABS warning indicator to illuminate.

Traction Control

The traction control system, if equipped, consists of or uses the following components:

Anti-lock brake control module. 
Powertrain control module (PCM) (12A650). 
Front anti-lock brake sensor. 
Rear anti-lock brake sensor. 
Traction control switch.
The traction control system:

Is operational when the ignition switch is in the RUN position. 
Can be disabled by the driver depressing the traction control switch. The traction control system will reset when the ignition switch is cycled or when the traction control switch is depressed. 
Is controlled by the anti-lock brake control module. 
Applies and releases the appropriate rear brake to reduce wheelspin and aid traction if one or both rear wheels lose traction and begin to spin during acceleration. 
Interacts with the powertrain control module to reduce engine torque if one or both rear wheels lose traction and begin to spin during acceleration. 
Automatically stops traction control system cycling if the brakes are manually applied during traction control system operation. 
If in operation continually on slippery roads, the anti-lock brake control module may disable the system to prevent overheating of the rear brakes. When the cool down time limit expires traction control is restored. (Anti-lock braking is fully functional during the cool down period.) 
When the traction control system is disabled either by the driver or by the anti-lock brake control module, both rear brake modulation and engine torque modulation are disabled. 
With the traction control system on, brake modulation to the spinning wheel is achieved by the anti-lock brake control module closing the isolation valves to the non-affected wheels and running the pump motor that provides hydraulic pressure for brake modulation to the spinning wheel. 
Engine torque modulation is achieved by the anti-lock brake control module interacting with the powertrain control module to regulate fuel and spark.

Hydraulic Control Unit

The hydraulic control unit is located in the engine compartment on a bracket attached to the frame rail. The brake pressure control valve block and pump motor are replaced as an assembly. It consists of the following components:

Brake pressure control valve block. 
Pump motor.
Operation of the hydraulic control unit is as follows:

During normal braking, fluid passes through four normally open inlet valves, one to each wheel. 
If the anti-lock brake control module senses a wheel is about to lock, it pulses the appropriate inlet valve which closes that valve. This prevents any more fluid from entering the affected brake. 
The anti-lock brake control module then looks at that wheel again. If it is still decelerating, it opens the normally closed outlet valve which decreases the pressure trapped in the line. 
The traction control portion of the brake pressure control valve block contains two isolation valves for traction control function, one for the primary circuit and one for the secondary circuit. The isolation valves close during traction control operation to prevent front brake application.

Anti-Lock Brake Control Module

The anti-lock brake control module is mounted to the hydraulic control unit.

It is an on-board diagnostic, replaceable unit consisting of two microprocessors and the necessary circuitry for their operation. The anti-lock brake control module monitors system operation during normal driving as well as during anti-lock braking and traction control cycling, if equipped.

Anti-lock brake control module operation is as follows:

Under normal driving conditions, the microprocessor produces short test pulses to the solenoid valves that check the electrical system without any mechanical reaction. 
Impending wheel lock conditions trigger signals from the anti-lock brake control module that open and close the appropriate solenoid valves. This results in moderate pulsations in the brake pedal (2455). 
During normal braking, the brake pedal feel will be identical to a standard brake system. 
Most faults which occur to the anti-lock brake system and the traction control will be stored as a diagnostic trouble code (DTC) in the keep-alive memory of the anti-lock brake control module. The DTCs can be retrieved by following the on-board diagnostic procedures.
Warning Lamp Indicators

The anti-lock brake system uses one yellow ABS warning indicator to alert the driver of malfunctions in the system.

The yellow ABS warning indicator will illuminate for numerous reasons. It warns the driver that the ABS and traction control have been turned off due to a symptom that exists in the system. Normal power assisted braking remains but the wheels can lock during a panic stop while the yellow ABS warning indicator is illuminated.


Anti-Lock Brake Sensor

The anti-lock brake system uses four variable-reluctance sensors to determine vehicle speed. The anti-lock brake sensors operate on magnetic induction principles. As the teeth on the anti-lock brake sensor indicator rotate past the stationary anti-lock brake sensor, a signal proportional to vehicle speed is generated and sent to the anti-lock brake control module.

Front

The front anti-lock brake sensors are non-adjustable. The front anti-lock brake sensors and the front anti-lock brake sensor indicators are replaced separately.

The front anti-lock brake sensors are attached to the front wheel spindles (3105). Front anti-lock brake sensor indicators are pressed onto the wheel hubs (1104).

Rear

The rear anti-lock brake sensors are attached to the rear axle housings (4010) and the rear anti-lock brake sensor indicators are pressed onto the axle. Both are replaced separately.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 4 2007, 02:40 PM~6901792
> *MORE OF CHRONICS TOWNCAR :0
> 
> 
> ...


Why are the tires sticking out so much? Not on top.........the whole tire.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

Miami Prospect......




























Tampa Memeber.......
Rollerz style 









rainin :uh:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Dec 30 2006, 12:31 PM~6862888
> *JUICED!!!! LOLZ J.K JUST TRYED SLAMMING THE REAR LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 nice lincoln


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

That burgundy linc from Rollerz is fucking sick as hell :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 06:43 PM~6913373
> *That burgundy linc from Rollerz is fucking sick as hell :0
> *


ITS ALRIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CLEANEST BLACK ON BLACK


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 04:43 PM~6913373
> *That burgundy linc from Rollerz is fucking sick as hell :0
> *


thanx homie.....my homie does all the shit himself.....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CLEAN


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 5 2007, 06:19 PM~6914137
> *CLEANEST BLACK ON BLACK
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 2 2007, 06:14 PM~6884978
> *THIS ARE CLEAN HOPPERS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 5 2007, 08:16 PM~6914900
> *CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...




SAY MAN I MET THIS DUDE @ OUR 4TH OF JULY PINIC AND HE TOLD ME HE DID THE PATTERNS ON THE WHOLE BODY AND WHEELS W/ DUPLICOLOR SPRAY CANS AND THEN TOOK IT T A SHOP TO GET IT CLEAR COATED AND BUFFED . LOOKED PRETTY DAMN GOOD .


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt for clean big body love um m....


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 5 2007, 01:07 PM~6912060
> *
> Tampa Memeber.......
> Rollerz style
> ...


bad ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Dec 31 2006, 02:09 PM~6870048
> *THANKS HOMIE...JUST GOT SOME NEW PICS....I TOOK OFF THE TINTS AND DAMN ITS LOOKS ALOT CLEANER...WHAT YALL THINK
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is tight as fuck!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 5 2007, 10:47 PM~6916051
> *SAY MAN I MET THIS DUDE @ OUR 4TH OF JULY PINIC AND HE TOLD ME HE DID THE PATTERNS ON THE WHOLE BODY AND WHEELS W/ DUPLICOLOR SPRAY CANS AND THEN TOOK IT T A SHOP TO GET IT CLEAR COATED AND BUFFED . LOOKED PRETTY DAMN GOOD .
> *


dammmmm came out clean i saw it on the 1st


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

I have a 99 wine color cartier, but havent put on the rims yet. I have the rims ready, just need to do the spindles, looking at these cars makes me want to hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how did they go about doing this to the taillights? is it base and clear or is it that special tailight paint? looks CLEAN thinking about trying it :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 9 2007, 04:42 PM~6945591
> *how did they go about doing this to the taillights? is it base and clear or is it that special tailight paint? looks CLEAN thinking about trying it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 9 2007, 07:42 PM~6945591
> *how did they go about doing this to the taillights? is it base and clear or is it that special tailight paint? looks CLEAN thinking about trying it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I would say they simply taped it off and painted it with a base then clear.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 9 2007, 05:07 PM~6945817
> *I would say they simply taped it off and painted it with a base then clear.
> *


AGREE


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 9 2007, 04:07 PM~6945817
> *I would say they simply taped it off and painted it with a base then clear.
> *


aright sounds pretty easy


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 9 2007, 05:13 PM~6945869
> *aright sounds pretty easy
> *


USE MORE REDUCER THAN PAINT


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

I was wondering if you guys could help me or lead me in the right directions

im from winnipeg, canada and im looking to import a 98-02 linclon town car,
but i heard that the old taxis in t dot are sold because thye are older than 5 years? and they replace or rebult the engine and tranny..

anyone know anything about that? cuz they sell it for cheap like 4-6 grand!
but a few things are holding me back. the frame condition. i dont like rust  ... and the maintance. since they were cabs i dunno how bad they abused you think? since its mostly highway driven it shouldnt be that bad.

i dunno much but if someone could help me that would be awesome thanks!

i would buy from the us but then i'd get rapped by the border


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is one of those lincolns in the air
http://i10.tinypic.com/29ld83m.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

another one
http://i14.tinypic.com/4ck94s5.jpg[/img]]


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 9 2007, 06:42 PM~6945591
> *how did they go about doing this to the taillights? is it base and clear or is it that special tailight paint? looks CLEAN thinking about trying it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like they just painted the lights with base clear.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Jan 10 2007, 12:46 AM~6949613
> *I was wondering if you guys could help me or lead me in the right directions
> 
> im from winnipeg, canada and im looking to import a 98-02 linclon town car,
> ...


limo driver told me the same thing. this limo service wanted 3500 for one down here it had 215k miles i offered him 1800 he didnt take it. the driver told me the owner had to take it off the road after december 06.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

lincoln life :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

[/quote]


One of the cleanest Linc's I've seen.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 10 2007, 08:07 PM~6955210
> *lincoln life :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


doin it big linc style :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 16 2007, 02:10 AM~6999193
> *doin it big linc style :cheesy:
> *


TRYING TOO HOMIE


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

>


One of the cleanest Linc's I've seen. 
[/quote]

BIG DIWIGHTS TC FROM INDIVIDUALS L.A.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

back bumper!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 16 2007, 05:05 PM~7005248
> *back bumper!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 16 2007, 05:05 PM~7005248
> *back bumper!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that car.. fucker had a bad as threewheel


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:05 PM~7005248
> *back bumper!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

any suggestions on juicing an 06 town car or info on a frame swap?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=312277&st=0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 16 2007, 08:57 PM~7007197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 16 2007, 07:57 PM~7007197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 2 2006, 04:14 PM~6681515
> *One of my favorites from Super Natural.
> 
> 
> ...


I need info on who built this car if any1 knows please pm me thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Ynothurt (Jan 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ynothurt_@Jan 17 2007, 03:45 PM~7013097
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



SHUT UP NOOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ynothurt (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jan 17 2007, 04:53 PM~7013751
> *SHUT UP NOOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU SON OF A BITCH


----------



## Ynothurt (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ynothurt_@Jan 17 2007, 04:54 PM~7013757
> *YOU SON OF A BITCH
> *



I seen YOUR lincoln on the bumper NOOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!












:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ynothurt (Jan 11, 2007)

NOOB :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Jan 17 2007, 04:44 PM~7013089
> *I need info on who built this car if any1 knows please pm me thanks :biggrin:
> *


Your best bet would be to ask here.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=133812&st=0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

bump


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice anymore shots of it ?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2007, 06:10 PM~7041363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 9 2007, 05:07 PM~6945817
> *I would say they simply taped it off and painted it with a base then clear.
> *


it kinda looks like they are covers and painted.....if u look at the driver side rear on the big close up pic,,it looks kinda like a cover where the Lincoln logo is,u can kinda see a shadow as if it is higher than the actual light


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

RED ROOSTERS OLD LINCOLN!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 20 2007, 10:15 PM~7041634
> *it kinda looks like they are covers and painted.....if u look at the driver side rear on the big close up pic,,it looks kinda like a cover where the Lincoln logo is,u can kinda see a shadow as if it is higher than the actual light
> 
> 
> ...


Could very well be Mo.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2007, 07:10 PM~7041363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 20 2007, 10:43 PM~7042368
> *Could very well be Mo.
> *


Heres more


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2007, 07:32 PM~7041713
> *RED ROOSTERS OLD LINCOLN!
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THAT HOW L.A. DOES IT.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 21 2007, 04:19 AM~7043537
> *Heres more*


Good shots :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Jan 23 2007, 06:38 PM~7066519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Jan 23 2007, 07:38 PM~7066519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

so i sold my regal and im looking for a towncar,...... but being since im not to familiar with these cars i got a question. whats the difference in the 98-2000 body style any major changes cause honestly i cant tell them apart :happysad:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Jan 30 2007, 01:29 PM~7128360
> *so i sold my regal and im looking for a towncar,...... but being since im not to familiar with these cars i got a question. whats the difference in the 98-2000 body style any major changes cause honestly i cant tell them apart  :happysad:
> *



No major changes from 98-02.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jan 30 2007, 10:32 AM~7128381
> *No major changes from 98-02.
> *


oh ok thank you ..i just figured it was sumn bout the 98 that everyone liked, n thats y its the most popular...now is there any diff between cartier,executive,signature :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Jan 30 2007, 11:40 AM~7128456
> *oh ok thank you ..i just figured it was sumn bout the 98 that everyone liked, n thats y its the most popular...now is there any diff between cartier,executive,signature  :dunno:
> *


CARTIER HAS MORE OPTIONS


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

Not a good pic, but its my lincoln on 13...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SAD TO SAY BUT TODAY I PUT 14s ON MY TOWNCAR  IVE BEEN DRIVING IT ALMOST EVERYDAY SO HAD TO GO WITH 14s BUT THEIR DAYTONS :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Jan 30 2007, 11:40 AM~7128456
> *oh ok thank you ..i just figured it was sumn bout the 98 that everyone liked, n thats y its the most popular...now is there any diff between cartier,executive,signature  :dunno:
> *



the only thing i might c that they like are cheap ass price tags on em :biggrin: 
but a cartier in any year is the shit


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 31 2007, 11:53 AM~7138537
> *SAD TO SAY BUT TODAY I PUT 14s ON MY TOWNCAR  IVE BEEN DRIVING IT ALMOST EVERYDAY SO HAD TO GO WITH 14s BUT THEIR DAYTONS :biggrin:
> *



very sad day


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

j/k


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 30 2007, 11:45 AM~7128998
> *CARTIER HAS MORE OPTIONS
> *


ohhh ok thank you...so overal bodies are the same but cartier has more options right. and from a 98-to 2002 its damn near the same car and modifications are the same to put 13's on it?


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 31 2007, 10:56 AM~7138556
> *the only thing i might c that they like are cheap ass price tags on em :biggrin:
> but a cartier in any year is the shit
> *


lol oh ok thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 10 2007, 05:07 PM~6955210
> *lincoln life :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of youre linc bro?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

DO YOU HAVE 1 OR THINKIN OF GETTIN 1?


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 31 2007, 11:19 AM~7138765
> *DO YOU HAVE 1 OR THINKIN OF GETTIN 1?
> *


im looking for 1 thats y im askin so many questions lol :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 31 2007, 11:57 AM~7138566
> *very sad day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SERIOUSLY I FEEL LIKE IM NOBODY ANYMORE  
:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Jan 31 2007, 12:03 PM~7138613
> *ohhh ok thank you...so overal bodies are the same but cartier has more options right. and from a 98-to 2002 its damn near the same car and modifications are the same to put 13's on it?
> *


YES SIR THE BODIES ARE THE SAME


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 31 2007, 12:53 PM~7138537
> *SAD TO SAY BUT TODAY I PUT 14s ON MY TOWNCAR  IVE BEEN DRIVING IT ALMOST EVERYDAY SO HAD TO GO WITH 14s BUT THEIR DAYTONS :biggrin:
> *


They look good on 14s as long as u have 175 70s


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jan 31 2007, 06:10 PM~7142047
> *They look good on 14s as long as u have 175 70s
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT I PUT ON


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Jan 31 2007, 12:06 PM~7138637
> *any more pics of youre linc bro?
> *


HERE YOU GO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

forgiven did u change ur wishbones to older 90's towncar arms??? cor u got the wishbones? if so how many inches u extend em


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

NEW PIC...CONTINENTAL KIT IN THE MAKING...THANKS TO USO LINCOLN JAMES FOR THE HELP :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 31 2007, 08:33 PM~7143456
> *NEW PIC...CONTINENTAL KIT IN THE MAKING...THANKS TO USO LINCOLN JAMES FOR THE HELP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 31 2007, 03:00 PM~7140280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SERIOUSLY I FEEL LIKE IM NOBODY ANYMORE
> :biggrin:
> *




YOU SHOULDNT EVEN GET ON HERE N E MORE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 31 2007, 07:13 PM~7142737
> *YEAH THATS WHAT I PUT ON
> *




NO EXCUSES! YOU KNOW THATS A BIG :nono: :nono:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn that purple lincoln is the sexiest one ive seen


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Jan 31 2007, 07:17 PM~7142770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





love that car. wanna trade for my cutty :biggrin: j/k


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 31 2007, 10:33 PM~7143456
> *NEW PIC...CONTINENTAL KIT IN THE MAKING...THANKS TO USO LINCOLN JAMES FOR THE HELP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


always trying to help out a fellow rider :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 1 2007, 11:57 AM~7148089
> *YOU SHOULDNT EVEN GET ON HERE N E MORE :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR A FUNNY GUY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 1 2007, 11:58 AM~7148098
> *NO EXCUSES! YOU KNOW THATS A BIG :nono:  :nono:
> *


I KNOW I KNOW BUT HEY ITS A LINCOLN  :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 1 2007, 04:36 PM~7150314
> *I KNOW I KNOW BUT HEY ITS A LINCOLN   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

CHEESE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 1 2007, 06:55 PM~7151645
> *CHEESE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Can't believe I haven't seen more shots of it from the SS.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 3 2007, 01:03 AM~7163374
> *Can't believe I haven't seen more shots of it from the SS.
> 
> 
> ...


 ss ?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Super show


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 1 2007, 12:56 PM~7148080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Did they swap the frame for that black one with older 99 or 02 Town Cars?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

No they swapped the panels instead. It's a 98-02 TC.


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 4 2006, 05:10 PM~4976515
> *AND MY LISCENSE PLATES ABOUT TO GO ON MY 98 TOWN CAR 4 THE HATERS WHO HATE N DONT LIKE ME.!!!! :biggrin: NOW U KNOW....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my newest ride. still in progess next is sounds, then paint


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Looks good. You going to go ahead and change the panels to a 03-07 ?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 12:30 PM~7171990
> *my newest ride. still in progess next is sounds, then paint
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice you should start your owen build up


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

damn where do u live homie? hasnt it snowed there or anything? ... up NORTH(CANADA) fuck we just got snow here recently been cold as hell :uh:


----------



## 87 grand national (Mar 10, 2006)

i want to build a hopper whats the best year to do it to 98 99 2000 and will 14 teens go on with out grinding the calapers :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 87 grand national (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 grand national_@Feb 7 2007, 05:01 AM~7197115
> *i want to build a hopper whats the best year to do it to 98 99 2000 and will 14 teens go on with out grinding the calapers :cheesy:
> *




does anyone know


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 grand national_@Feb 7 2007, 05:49 PM~7202199
> *does anyone know
> *


you still have to grind homie it actually dipends on the rim


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 02:36 PM~7200342
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS TIGHT!!!!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Round2_@Feb 7 2007, 07:30 PM~7202497
> *THATS TIGHT!!!!
> *


X 4


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 12:30 PM~7171990
> *my newest ride. still in progess next is sounds, then paint
> 
> 
> ...




BIG FUCKIN DEAL!!!!!!!!! JUST ANOTHER WHITE TOWN CAR







































J/K LOOKS GOOD :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 7 2007, 08:43 PM~7203780
> *BIG FUCKIN DEAL!!!!!!!!! JUST ANOTHER WHITE TOWN CAR
> J/K LOOKS GOOD :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt, i'll post up pics of mine soon.......... :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 29 2006, 03:35 PM~6661924
> *I LIKE THE PINSTRIPE OM THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...



thanks bro


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

2002 CARTIER MORE PICS OF IT  WITH 14s NOW


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^^it looked cleaner on 13's


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 12 2007, 08:12 PM~7243088
> *^^^^^^it looked cleaner on 13's
> *


It looks just as clean on 14s


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Feb 12 2007, 07:27 PM~7243232
> *It looks just as clean on 14s
> *


gracias homie


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 12 2007, 08:29 PM~7243262
> *gracias homie
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Whats the deal with the rear suspension on the 98-02 ????


Does the factory track bar thats connected to the rear axle housing get taken off when putting hydraulics on ?????

Is a custom 4 link necessary?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 13 2007, 10:11 AM~7247261
> *Whats the deal with the rear suspension on the 98-02 ????
> Does the factory track bar thats connected to the rear axle housing get taken off when putting hydraulics on ?????
> 
> ...



Anyone?????????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

THERE SHOULD BE NO PROBLEM PUTTING ON A SET OF 13X7 ON A 99 TOWN CAR RIGHT? ANY ONE CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER THIS ? BEFORE I BUY IT ? AND ANY PROBLEMS WITH FRAME TRANSFERS,WHEELS STICKING OUT ETC. :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 14 2007, 12:41 PM~7259319
> *THERE SHOULD BE NO PROBLEM PUTTING ON A SET OF 13X7 ON A 99 TOWN CAR RIGHT? ANY ONE  CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER THIS ? BEFORE I BUY IT ? AND ANY PROBLEMS WITH FRAME TRANSFERS,WHEELS STICKING OUT ETC. :biggrin:
> *



Your going to have to swap the front spindles,rotors,+calipers to 91-94 towncar parts.....if you want it safe.  Otherwise grind on the caliper for a day and a half and throw em on there. :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 14 2007, 11:19 AM~7259605
> *Your going to have to swap the front spindles,rotors,+calipers to 91-94 towncar parts.....if you want it safe.         Otherwise grind on the caliper for a day and a half and throw em on there. :biggrin:
> *


 THX BROTHER APRECIATE THE HELP :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 14 2007, 01:40 PM~7259776
> *THX BROTHER APRECIATE THE HELP  :biggrin:
> *



No problem Homie.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Feb 14 2007, 03:55 PM~7261754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:barf: :nono:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh dear lord! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

milowrider88 is that your town car


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 14 2007, 04:55 PM~7262162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanx


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 14 2007, 04:57 PM~7262183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THAT ON YOUR TRUNK?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

man i almost got 1 of those


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 14 2007, 04:55 PM~7262162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

its a trunk lid


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 14 2007, 05:45 PM~7262077
> *milowrider88 is that your town car
> *


nooo way i just put the lambo doors :biggrin: :cheesy: wheels not good i know


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body got pics of their stereo units on the town cars


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 14 2007, 07:18 PM~7263421
> *any body got pics of their stereo units on the town cars
> *


ILL POST MINE TOMORROW


----------



## 87pkutty (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2007, 05:14 PM~7261882
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


that has to be a brothers car


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 14 2007, 02:15 PM~7261003
> *No problem Homie.
> *


IS THE ANSWER THE SAME FOR 2000 MODEL


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2007, 06:59 PM~7262204
> *WHATS THAT ON YOUR TRUNK?
> *


you can get them from e&g classic, your suppose to fiberglass or bondo it to look stock, this ones probably just glued on though...i like it, its differant!!!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 15 2007, 11:19 AM~7267369
> *IS THE ANSWER THE SAME FOR 2000 MODEL
> *



Yes. Same deal there too.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 15 2007, 09:32 AM~7267479
> *you can get them from e&g classic, your suppose to fiberglass or bondo it to look stock, this ones probably just glued on though...i like it, its differant!!!
> *




i was just gonna say they shoulda molded it


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

Any of you guys do a frame off on these newer lincolns?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 15 2007, 11:16 AM~7268382
> *Any of you guys do a frame off on these newer lincolns?
> *


frame off what. why would u need to restore a 1998 and up model car :uh:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87pkutty_@Feb 14 2007, 10:22 PM~7265190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE PICS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am thinking of getting it molded but i wasnt sure if i was going to keep it wanted to add a mural but dont know if it would look good with the trunk lid.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2007, 11:21 AM~7268429
> *frame off what. why would u need to restore a 1998 and up model car  :uh:
> *


Take the frame off and box it...completely reinforce it- thats what I ment :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Feb 15 2007, 02:03 AM~7265952
> *that has to be a brothers car
> *



No sir. I seen some vatos driving it at the show. It was clean as hell,just not my style.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

any of you guys roll on 13"s as your daily drivers


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 15 2007, 05:33 PM~7271799
> *any of you guys roll on 13"s as your daily drivers
> *


i use too and with switches  had to go with 14s though


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

HOW DID IT RIDE????


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 15 2007, 09:44 AM~7267575
> *Yes. Same deal there too.
> *


 THX AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 15 2007, 06:11 PM~7272128
> *HOW DID IT RIDE????
> *


IT WAS OKAE JUST WORRIED CAUSE OF THE SPACERS NOW ON 14s A LIL BETTER
CAUSE I DRIVE OVER 100 MILES A DAY


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 15 2007, 05:56 PM~7271994
> *i use too and with switches  had to go with 14s though
> 
> 
> ...




when u put the factories back on? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 15 2007, 07:01 PM~7272702
> *when u put the factories back on? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS THE FUNNY GUY :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

u got pics of your stereo in the car


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2007, 07:14 PM~7261882
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



change the tires, close the doors ..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEET ASS RIDE


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 15 2007, 06:56 PM~7272649
> *IT WAS OKAE JUST WORRIED CAUSE OF THE SPACERS NOW ON 14s A LIL BETTER
> CAUSE I DRIVE OVER 100 MILES A DAY
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 16 2007, 07:46 AM~7276309
> *change the tires, close the doors ..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 15 2007, 07:12 PM~7272816
> *u got pics of your stereo in the car
> *


ILL POST THEN IN A MINUTE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FUCKIN AROUND W/ MY CAMERA TODAY!!!!!!!

















[/quote]


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> FUCKIN AROUND W/ MY CAMERA TODAY!!!!!!!


[/quote]
IT LOOKS OKAE I GUESS WITH 13s :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

IT LOOKS OKAE I GUESS WITH 13s :biggrin:




IO KNOW I JUST MADE U GO PUT URS BACK ON  . I KNEW U WOULD SEE THE LIGHT.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 15 2007, 07:12 PM~7272816
> *u got pics of your stereo in the car
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 17 2007, 01:22 PM~7286156
> *IT LOOKS OKAE I GUESS WITH 13s  :biggrin:
> IO KNOW I JUST MADE U GO PUT URS BACK ON  . I KNEW U WOULD SEE THE LIGHT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> FUCKIN AROUND W/ MY CAMERA TODAY!!!!!!!


DAMN FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!THANKS FOR THE MOTIVATION :biggrin: 




[/quote]


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

forgiven nice stereo i will post mine later on i need to take a pic i just install it this week


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 18 2007, 05:42 PM~7292457
> *forgiven nice stereo  i will post mine later on i need to take a pic i just install it this week
> *


POST YOUR STEREO HOMIE


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i was thinking about putting two 10" woofers where the spare tires usually goes but not sure what u guys think individuals tx rider who did your patters on your car


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 06:37 PM~7301165
> *i was thinking about putting two 10" woofers where the spare tires usually goes but not sure what u guys think individuals tx rider who did your patters on your car
> *


IM DOING THAT RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 06:37 PM~7301165
> *i was thinking about putting two 10" woofers where the spare tires usually goes but not sure what u guys think individuals tx rider who did your patters on your car
> *




MY BOY CAME ALL THE WAY FROM L.A. TO DO IT.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i want to add patterns on my roof but dont know who 2 go with


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:12 PM~7302148
> *i want to add patterns on my roof but dont know who 2 go with
> *



DONT YALL GOT SIK713?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

forgiven what kind of speakers are u getting


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 19 2007, 08:13 PM~7302160
> *DONT YALL GOT SIK713?
> *




DAMN NO COMMENT?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol i was thinking about going with him. dont know what colors i should go with


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i seen the pics of the car he just painted i like the style he has


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

u got a shop where u do your interiors


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i got gmc that i want 2 get leather done black with not to sure if ostrish or gator inserts


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:13 PM~7302166
> *forgiven what kind of speakers are u getting
> *


P2'S THATS WHAT THEY TOLD ME


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 19 2007, 08:13 PM~7302160
> *DONT YALL GOT SIK713?
> *


you already know., next month


----------



## janson (Jan 11, 2006)

here's a 2dr i photoshop







[/IMG]


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:58 PM~7302742
> *u got a shop where u do your interiors
> *




WORK OUTTA MY PAD


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GOT SUM PICS OF MY CAR AT THE 07 MIAMI LOWRIDER SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 20 2007, 09:34 PM~7311479
> *GOT SUM PICS OF MY CAR AT THE 07 MIAMI LOWRIDER SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


It was lookin good homie... :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i like the desings on the windows


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

induviduals tx pm with your # so i can get a quote on the gmc


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

thanks homies


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 20 2007, 07:34 PM~7311479
> *GOT SUM PICS OF MY CAR AT THE 07 MIAMI LOWRIDER SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit fuckin clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I also seen you at reds that night after the show u pushin airbags...some ppl were talking s**t saying u should have put hydros but that bitch clean ass fuck to me homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 20 2007, 07:34 PM~7311479
> *GOT SUM PICS OF MY CAR AT THE 07 MIAMI LOWRIDER SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

forgiven where u from


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 20 2007, 10:26 PM~7312809
> *that shit fuckin clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I also seen you at reds that night after the show u pushin airbags...some ppl were talking s**t saying u should have put hydros but that bitch clean ass fuck to me homie
> *


 THANKS HOMIE...YEA I SAW U BUT DIDNT KNOW IF THAT WA U OR NOT...BUT THANKS ANYWAYS...OH AND DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT THEM HATERS SAY...KUZ I KNOW WHAT MY BAGS HAVE THE POTENTIAL TO DO  AND I KNOW U SAW WHAT I CAN DO WITH JUST 1 CLICK


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 21 2007, 01:50 PM~7317895
> *forgiven where u from
> *


I DONT BANG HOMIE I WALK WITH THE LORD


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am not talking about gangs bro am refering about city and state :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 21 2007, 03:19 PM~7318728
> *am not talking about gangs bro am refering about city and state :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OKAE :biggrin: IM FROM SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IN CALIFORNIA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 21 2007, 01:59 PM~7317978
> *THANKS HOMIE...YEA I SAW U BUT DIDNT KNOW IF THAT WA U OR NOT...BUT THANKS ANYWAYS...OH AND DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT THEM HATERS SAY...KUZ I KNOW WHAT MY BAGS HAVE THE POTENTIAL TO DO   AND I KNOW U SAW WHAT I CAN DO WITH JUST 1 CLICK
> *


MAN I FEEL YOU!!!!!!ILL PUSH YOUR WHIP BEFORE I PUSH A DONK ON 4S BECUASE I JUST LOVE LOWRIDERS THAT MUCH BUT ANYWAYZ MAN I LIKE YOUR SETUP BECUASE THAT SHIT FAST!!!!!!!!BUT YA MAN KEEP DOING YOUR THING & FUCK THAM HATERS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any of u guys going to show in the houston tx show


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY TOWNCAR SINGLE PUMP


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ON 13'S!!! BET IT DONT DO THAT N MORE!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

[


HOW ORIGINAL :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 07:24 PM~7330451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN NICE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

N E MORE COMIN OUT THS SHOW SEASON?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 07:33 PM~7330531
> *N E MORE COMIN OUT THS SHOW SEASON?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 07:33 PM~7330531
> *N E MORE COMIN OUT THS SHOW SEASON?
> *


one more homie real soon :biggrin: on thirteens


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2007, 07:37 PM~7330578
> *:uh:
> *




WORTH LOOKIN @!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BITCH!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

MAN IMMA QUIT FUCKIN W/ YALL BEFORE SOMWBODY GETS MAD!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2007, 07:47 PM~7330686
> *one more homie real soon :biggrin: on thirteens
> *




SNEAK PEAKS?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 07:49 PM~7330710
> *MAN IMMA QUIT FUCKIN W/ YALL BEFORE SOMWBODY GETS MAD!
> *


no need for that homeboy we all good


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2007, 07:50 PM~7330726
> *no need for that homeboy we all good
> *



I WAS TALKIN TO THE YORON


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 07:49 PM~7330721
> *SNEAK PEAKS?
> *


really soon homie be patient its getting worked on


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

KUL


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SHOW ME MORE PICS OF YOUR TANGERINE BEAUTY HOMIE  
THATS ONE HOT COLOR DOGG I WAS GOING TO GO WITH THAT COLOR
BUT THEIRS NO ROOM FOR TWO TANGERINES


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2007, 07:53 PM~7330762
> *SHOW ME MORE PICS OF YOUR TANGERINE BEAUTY HOMIE
> THATS ONE HOT COLOR DOGG I WAS GOING TO GO WITH THAT COLOR
> BUT THEIRS NO ROOM FOR TWO TANGERINES
> *




IF I STILL HAVE IT @ THE END OF TH YEAR BE READY FOR A WHOLE NEW LOOK!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 07:56 PM~7330816
> *IF I STILL HAVE IT @ THE END OF TH YEAR BE READY FOR A WHOLE NEW LOOK!
> *


 :0 THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WHEN I FIRST GOT IT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 08:00 PM~7330844
> *
> *


REAL CLEAN DOGG


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 08:04 PM~7330903
> *
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

DONT BITE MY SHIT FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!! GET UR OWQN IDEAS!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 08:08 PM~7330942
> *DONT BITE MY SHIT FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!! GET UR OWQN IDEAS!
> *


SO THAT MEANS I CANT PAINTED THAT COLOR?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FUCK IT. DO IT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 08:13 PM~7330991
> *FUCK IT. DO IT
> *


THANKS PAL!!!!!BUT ITS GOING A DIFERENT COLOR ALREADY


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2007, 08:09 PM~7330955
> *SO THAT MEANS I CANT PAINTED THAT COLOR?
> *


NOT YOU! DO IT!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2007, 08:15 PM~7331012
> *THANKS PAL!!!!!BUT ITS GOING A DIFERENT COLOR ALREADY
> *



:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 06:24 PM~7330451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


both of these arent the same cars are they?you got any more pics of the one with green striping?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

LITTLE SNEAK PEAK OF NEW SHIT OR THE CAR


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 22 2007, 08:19 PM~7331055
> *both of these arent the same cars are they?you got any more pics of the one with green striping?
> *




G TO HOUSTON TOPIC IN GENRAL FORUM


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 08:25 PM~7331119
> *
> *


THATS CLEAN :biggrin: GETS UP TOO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 08:56 PM~7331413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE CLEANEST LUXURYS RIGHT THEIR


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

I didnt know that anyone else had it painted their tail lights. So I went and did it about 2 years ago and then I seen hustlers return did it, so I kinda copied him. but every one else followed behind us. can someone post a pic for me, give me you email, thanks.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 08:56 PM~7331413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN TIGHT PIC


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 21 2006, 05:54 PM~6613487
> *this one has an 03 front end on a 98
> 
> 
> ...


 ON THE SWAP.... DO YOU JUST BUY A WHOLE FRONT CLIP? FENDERS,HOOD, HEADER? :uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 22 2007, 11:17 PM~7331644
> *FUCKIN TIGHT PIC
> *


X2 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

LINCOLNS ROCK!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 24 2007, 11:22 AM~7342234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 24 2007, 11:22 AM~7342234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lineup


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHERE ARE THE BABY LINCOLNS AT?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

how can u mount a plaque on these cars???? ive done regals but this car i just dont know how 2 mount my plaque in the rear??? individualstxrider or any1 can u please help?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 24 2007, 12:22 PM~7342234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wicked pic :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 25 2007, 06:56 PM~7349350
> *how can u mount a plaque on these cars???? ive done regals but this car i just dont know how 2 mount my plaque in the rear??? individualstxrider or any1 can u please help?
> *



when i pulld the back seat out of my lincoln there were too holes almost lined up but i just drilled 2 new holes


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 25 2007, 07:56 PM~7349350
> *how can u mount a plaque on these cars???? ive done regals but this car i just dont know how 2 mount my plaque in the rear??? individualstxrider or any1 can u please help?
> *


just pull the seat up and you can either drill through the rear deck cover or take that off as well and only drill through the metal...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 23 2007, 04:14 PM~7336912
> *ON THE SWAP.... DO YOU JUST BUY A WHOLE FRONT CLIP? FENDERS,HOOD, HEADER? :uh:
> *




I THINK SO....


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 24 2007, 01:22 PM~7342234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

THANKS 4 THE HELP GUYS IMMA TRY IT OUT 2DAY


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 25 2007, 05:56 PM~7349350
> *how can u mount a plaque on these cars???? ive done regals but this car i just dont know how 2 mount my plaque in the rear??? individualstxrider or any1 can u please help?
> *












I CUT THE POST AND GOT SOME BRACKETS FROM PLAQUEWERKZ


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 23 2007, 07:04 PM~7338463
> *LINCOLNS ROCK!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

WHEN YOU GUYS DID THE SPINDLE SWAP. WAS THE ABS CONNECTION THE SAME OF A 94 SPINDLE COMPARED TO A 98? IM BOUT TO GET STARTED ON BUYING THE 94 BRAKES STUFF. JUST WANTED TO KNOW. THANX IN ADVANCE uffin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Feb 28 2007, 01:59 PM~7373282
> *WHEN YOU GUYS DID THE SPINDLE SWAP. WAS THE ABS CONNECTION THE SAME OF A 94 SPINDLE COMPARED TO A 98? IM BOUT TO GET STARTED ON BUYING THE 94 BRAKES STUFF. JUST WANTED TO KNOW. THANX IN ADVANCE uffin:
> *



The ABS sensor will swap right over to the new spindle.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 28 2007, 12:16 PM~7373409
> *The ABS sensor will swap right over to the new spindle.
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO TOO


----------



## IBREEZ69 (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBREEZ69_@Mar 1 2007, 12:55 AM~7379618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 28 2007, 09:21 PM~7376436
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO TOO
> *



No problem.


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

COOL. WHEN AND GOT THE SPINDLES FOR A 94. THERES A BLIZZARD OUTSIDE THOUGH


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## IBREEZ69 (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOLD COAST RYDER_@Feb 27 2007, 07:03 PM~7368178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

more pics


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 2 2007, 11:06 PM~7394930
> *more pics
> *


I LOVE THIS COLOR


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice Orange one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 3 2007, 03:48 PM~7398199
> *I LOVE THIS COLOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

[/quote]

beautiful car homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

>


beautiful car homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]




THANX HOMIE!!!!!!!!COME AND GET IT OFF MY HANDS :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 3 2007, 03:48 PM~7398199
> *I LOVE THIS COLOR
> 
> 
> ...



THAT HAS U WRITTEN ALL OVER IT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3500


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> beautiful car homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANX HOMIE!!!!!!!!COME AND GET IT OFF MY HANDS :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :biggrin: niceeeeeeee


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBREEZ69_@Mar 1 2007, 01:55 AM~7379618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

TTT for more lincs.. DANG cant wait Springs around the corner :biggrin: then i bring out mine :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS TX RIDER
DID YOU DO A SUSPENSION SWAP?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHERES THE TOWNCARS AT?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 5 2007, 08:55 PM~7414124
> *WHERES THE TOWNCARS AT?
> *


workin on it


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 6 2007, 06:39 AM~7417756
> *workin  on it
> *


POST PICS... uffin: uffin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

forgiven is your stereo system finish yet


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUAVCITO_@Mar 6 2007, 05:02 PM~7421565
> *POST PICS... uffin:  uffin:
> *


i will post a sneak pic on fri have to take some pics of it first


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 5 2007, 12:56 PM~7411223
> *INDIVIDUALS TX RIDER
> DID YOU DO A SUSPENSION SWAP?
> *



NOPE :biggrin: . GOT A HOOK UP ON ADAPTERS TO EXTEND UR UPPERS. AND YOU USE GM BALLJOINTS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 6 2007, 10:19 PM~7424568
> *NOPE :biggrin: . GOT A HOOK UP ON ADAPTERS TO EXTEND UR UPPERS. AND YOU USE GM BALLJOINTS
> *


ARE YOU ON 13s?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2007, 01:03 PM~7428756
> *ARE YOU ON 13s?
> *


COME ON MAN YOU KNOW I AM :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 7 2007, 01:29 PM~7428929
> *COME ON MAN YOU KNOW I AM :biggrin:
> *


i need proof take pics of your rims homie :biggrin:  heheheheheh


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

here's some better pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 02:41 PM~7429599
> *here's some better pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice tuck homie are you on 13s?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 02:41 PM~7429599
> *here's some better pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT M.F.S' IS TIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2007, 03:19 PM~7429849
> *nice tuck homie are you on 13s?
> *


Yes 13's :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 04:07 PM~7430342
> *Yes 13's :biggrin:
> *


its a beautiful thing  INDIVIDUALS TX RIDER gots a clean one too and on 13s


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2007, 04:18 PM~7430435
> *its a beautiful thing   INDIVIDUALS TX RIDER gots a clean one too and on 13s
> *


Yeah i've been watching his for awhile now


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 04:24 PM~7430488
> *Yeah i've been watching his for awhile now
> *


HIS ACTUALLY ROLLING ON 13s without a swap on the suspension


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2007, 03:18 PM~7430435
> *its a beautiful thing   INDIVIDUALS TX RIDER gots a clean one too and on 13s
> *


its just too bad his wheels stick out a little from all the spacers on them mustang studs....he shoulda swapped...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 03:41 PM~7429599
> *here's some better pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck'in nice homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 04:07 PM~7430342
> *Yes 13's :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU DO A SUSPENSION SWAP?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 03:41 PM~7429599
> *here's some better pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 02:41 PM~7429599
> *here's some better pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE NICEST ONES IVE SEEN HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2007, 10:31 PM~7433588
> *HIS ACTUALLY ROLLING ON 13s without a swap on the suspension
> *


Yeah I did that on my last 98 TC but didn't like how it was, so on this one I just swaped some stuff and made a ball joint adapter and it only took me about 3 hours to do so.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for the complinents fellas :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 11:12 PM~7433930
> *Yeah I did that on my last 98 TC but didn't like how it was, so on this one I just swaped some stuff and made a ball joint adapter and it only took me about 3 hours to do so.
> *


CAN YOU ELABORATE ON THAT HOMIE? DO YOU HAVE PICS WITH THE WHEEL OFF?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Mar 7 2007, 11:16 PM~7433956
> *CAN YOU ELABORATE ON THAT HOMIE? DO YOU HAVE PICS WITH THE WHEEL OFF?
> *


Spindles, calipers, rotors and upper ball joints off of a 80's mark 6 and I had a " ball joint adapter " made to bolt to the stock 98 arms.


On a side note I will be selling the "ball joint adapters" soon in 1", 1.5" and 2" extensions


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 11:21 PM~7433986
> *Spindles, calipers, rotors and upper ball joints off of a 80's mark 6 and I had a " ball joint adapter " made to bolt to the stock 98 arms.
> On a side note I will be selling the "ball joint adapters" soon in 1", 1.5" and 2" extensions
> *


their doing mine right now of a 90 towncar suspension


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2007, 10:45 PM~7434101
> *their doing mine right now of a 90 towncar suspension
> *


thats the best way... :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THAT'S FUCK'IN NICE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 01:41 PM~7429599
> *here's some better pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats done and any pics of the front suspension it looks mean


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 7 2007, 10:35 PM~7433616
> *its just too bad his wheels stick out a little from all the spacers on them mustang studs....he shoulda swapped...
> *




Its just 3 1/4 " spacers and ya my mechanic put some black long racing studs for a mustang form MOROSO. NO PROBLEMS AT ALL!! And then get a geaker to grind yo shit. When i went to LA last summer i talked to a buch of people and they all said the same thing.......................... grind the shit outta em.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 02:41 PM~7429599
> *here's some better pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





clean ass lincoln!  just take the tint off so the haters can c u


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 8 2007, 07:16 AM~7435195
> *clean ass lincoln!   just take the tint off so the haters can c u
> *


Thanks, yeah I plan on taking the tint off just haven't had the time i've only had the car for a week and a half :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 8 2007, 12:43 AM~7434305
> *Whats done and any pics of the front suspension it looks mean
> *


What up Tony? I'll send you pics when I get some suspension pictures.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

rascal king happy birthday homie


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 8 2007, 03:03 PM~7437824
> *rascal king happy birthday homie
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 04:41 PM~7429599
> *here's some better pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice linc


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

LETS GO UP AGAIN


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

MORE LINCS


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Mar 6 2007, 11:59 PM~7424376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Rascal King, tha Linc is off the chain homie.......That bitch Cold Blooded


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Mar 9 2007, 08:57 PM~7447854
> *Damn Rascal King, tha Linc is off the chain homie.......That bitch Cold Blooded
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

I GOT QUICK QUESTION TO ALL PEEPS THAT HAVE DONE THE SPINDLE SWAP. I BOUGHT SPINDLES FROM A 94 LINCOLN TC. I STARTED THE SWAP TODAY AND NOTICED THE SWAYBAR LINK ON MY 98 IS DIFERRENT AND WONT FIT IN MY 94 SPINDLE. IS IT OK TO JUST TAKE IT OFF AND LEAVE IT WITH NO LINKS? THANX IN ADVANCE


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Mar 11 2007, 01:26 PM~7455082
> *I GOT QUICK QUESTION TO ALL PEEPS THAT HAVE DONE THE SPINDLE SWAP. I BOUGHT SPINDLES FROM A 94 LINCOLN TC. I STARTED THE SWAP TODAY AND NOTICED THE SWAYBAR LINK ON MY 98 IS DIFERRENT AND WONT FIT IN MY 94 SPINDLE. IS IT OK TO JUST TAKE IT OFF AND LEAVE IT WITH NO LINKS? THANX IN ADVANCE
> *


change the links to a 94 .the sway bars are the same.it will sway if u leave it off.


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 11 2007, 09:15 PM~7458206
> *change the links to a 94 .the sway bars are the same.it will sway if u leave it off.
> *


FINISHED IT OFF YESTERDAY. IT DOES SWAY A LITTLE. ILL GO AHEAD AND GET THE 94 LINKS. THANX FOR THE INFO HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Mar 12 2007, 08:51 AM~7460598
> *FINISHED IT OFF YESTERDAY. IT DOES SWAY A LITTLE. ILL GO AHEAD AND GET THE 94 LINKS. THANX FOR THE INFO HOMIE.  :thumbsup:
> *


pics?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

I've had a few calls in the past few weeks. Askin if my rides for sale, so like i've told everybody thats called....... EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 12 2007, 06:09 PM~7463928
> *I've had a few calls in the past few weeks. Askin if my rides for sale, so like i've told everybody thats called....... EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KEEP IT HOMIE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 12 2007, 05:12 PM~7463950
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KEEP IT HOMIE
> *




I WILL ..............

























IF NOBODY BUYS IT !


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Mar 11 2007, 11:26 AM~7455082
> *I GOT QUICK QUESTION TO ALL PEEPS THAT HAVE DONE THE SPINDLE SWAP. I BOUGHT SPINDLES FROM A 94 LINCOLN TC. I STARTED THE SWAP TODAY AND NOTICED THE SWAYBAR LINK ON MY 98 IS DIFERRENT AND WONT FIT IN MY 94 SPINDLE. IS IT OK TO JUST TAKE IT OFF AND LEAVE IT WITH NO LINKS? THANX IN ADVANCE
> *


once u get lifted sway bar dont do anything for you so i threw mine in the trash :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 12 2007, 06:22 PM~7464011
> *I WILL ..............
> IF NOBODY BUYS IT !
> *


 :nono: :nono: THATS A FINE HOMIE


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 12 2007, 06:16 PM~7464457
> *:nono:  :nono: THATS A FINE HOMIE
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 13 2007, 12:06 PM~7469280
> *:0
> *


SORRY HOMIE I HAD FLASH BACKS :biggrin:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 12 2007, 05:09 PM~7463928
> *I've had a few calls in the past few weeks. Askin if my rides for sale, so like i've told everybody thats called....... EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOVE THAT COLOR :thumbsup: KEEP IT :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 12 2007, 07:16 PM~7464457
> *:nono:  :nono: THATS A FINE HOMIE
> *


 :0


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 13 2007, 07:58 PM~7472587
> *:0
> *


SO HAVE ANY PICS YET?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUAVCITO_@Mar 14 2007, 08:09 PM~7479835
> *SO HAVE ANY PICS YET?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nope not yet  :nicoderm:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2007, 04:03 PM~7446038
> *LETS GO UP AGAIN
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what are the difference and what is the top of the line towncar

exec.
sig
cartier
presidential
sig limited?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

when i bougth mine at the lincon dealer they said the cartiers are the top of line they also have the cartier ls which has heated rear seats but the dealer will tell u anything to sell u a car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i want to swap out seats from an 01. mine is 98. my controls are on the seat, his controls are on the door. anyone know how to make it work.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

probably run the wires is he going to give u the door switches too


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2007, 09:55 AM~7483568
> *i want to swap out seats from an 01. mine is 98. my controls are on the seat, his controls are on the door. anyone know how to make it work.
> *


mine's a 98 and my controls are on the door :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 15 2007, 01:38 PM~7484909
> *mine's a 98 and my controls are on the door :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


shit i duno this is my first ford. its a 98 exec. i think its base model it has power seats heated mirrors, but i think its base model...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2007, 03:13 PM~7485452
> *shit i duno this is my first ford. its a 98 exec. i think its base model it has power seats heated mirrors, but i think its base model...
> *


yeah both 98 signatures i've had have been on the doors, so who knows maybe it is a base model....


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2007, 08:04 AM~7483229
> *so what are the difference and what is the top of the line towncar
> 
> exec.
> ...


for up to 02, it goes exec, sig, cartier

presidential and sig limited are for 03 and ups..


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 15 2007, 10:54 AM~7483561
> *when i bougth mine at the lincon dealer they said the cartiers are the top of line they also have the cartier ls which has heated rear seats but the dealer will tell u anything to sell u a  car
> *


yes YES SIR CARTIERS ARE THE TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

im looking for a chrome rear end for my 99 town car sum 1 point me in the right place lol


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Mar 16 2007, 07:42 PM~7493479
> *im looking for a chrome rear end for my 99 town car sum 1 point me in the right place lol
> *


A chrome shop would be a good place 2 lookl!!! lol


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Mar 16 2007, 07:42 PM~7493479
> *im looking for a chrome rear end for my 99 town car sum 1 point me in the right place lol
> *


POST PICS OF THAT LINCOLN HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Mar 16 2007, 07:42 PM~7493479
> *im looking for a chrome rear end for my 99 town car sum 1 point me in the right place lol
> *


post some pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

just bought it off my boy freakeone just has paint on it and rims for now im looking at reinforceing the whole car just so i drop fuck the ride up at a later date


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Mar 16 2007, 09:33 PM~7494041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that organic green?


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

yea


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 11:21 PM~7433986
> *Spindles, calipers, rotors and upper ball joints off of a 80's mark 6 and I had a " ball joint adapter " made to bolt to the stock 98 arms.
> On a side note I will be selling the "ball joint adapters" soon in 1", 1.5" and 2" extensions*


what are the point of those??........who lifted yours? you?...looks great homie!


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Quick question for Lincoln owners!

Has anyone yet modified the steering wheel to a Grant, or Nardi wood grain ones? If so, I would like to see how its done pls and thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Mar 16 2007, 08:29 PM~7494373
> *what are the point of those??........who lifted yours? you?...looks great homie!
> *


to look cool i guess. only good way to do it is the REAL swap....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Mar 16 2007, 09:29 PM~7494373
> *what are the point of those??........who lifted yours? you?...looks great homie!
> *


It's not lifted yet, give me a few more weeks. :biggrin: :biggrin: They are so you can do a spindle swap without having to change the upper a-arms and mounts. It took me 2-3 hours from stocks to thirteens rolling down the street.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 17 2007, 12:12 AM~7495143
> *to look cool i guess. only good way to do it is the REAL swap....
> *


Well the "REAL" swap is gonna be done when my "real" arms are done being extended and moulded and I go to lift it. Until then this works and well I might add.

And not everyone wants to do a "real" swap or has the know how. And this way is entirely bolt on.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 02:41 PM~7429599
> *here's some better pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride i like the rims and patterns :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 26 2006, 07:30 PM~6641314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight pics
:yes: :yes:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2007, 03:13 PM~7485452
> *shit i duno this is my first ford. its a 98 exec. i think its base model it has power seats heated mirrors, but i think its base model...
> *




:buttkick:


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

my new system will have pic of it when i get it paneled off with green stitch and greyish white leather


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

just did the spindle swap on my 99 from a 94. what else is needed to fit 13's on my whip. thanx homies


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

just put them rims on and your good to go u did get the disc and brake calipers from the 94


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

seen this one at a car show in houston dont know whos is it


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

seen this one at a car show in houston dont know whos is it


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 18 2007, 05:41 PM~7502427
> *just put them rims on and your good to go u did get the disc and brake calipers from the 94
> *


yeah i did the whole complete swap. im getting ready to order my rims. i want 13's due to 14 inch tires being so dificult to find.


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 18 2007, 05:41 PM~7502427
> *just put them rims on and your good to go u did get the disc and brake calipers from the 94
> *


what size u rolling on homie?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

14"


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

ok i know when i need to swap my up arm to a 90s but will they bolt right up or do i need to cut the old mount on the frame and relocat them


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

they will bolt up


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

tight then had the spindles and the sway bar and every thing will fit tight lol new weekend project


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 18 2007, 07:45 PM~7503120
> *they will bolt up
> *


could be wrong but from the reading ive done on l.i.l. ive seen peeps say u have to weld the a- arm mounts too.


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

well i wouldnt of asked if had read it i see yall talking about front end swap and they show pics and crap but the pic the dont show is the mounts


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Mar 18 2007, 07:47 PM~7503128
> *tight then had the spindles and the sway bar and every thing will fit tight lol new weekend project
> *


you should be able to use your swaybar. you just need the swaybar links from the year spindle.


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

yea i read that im just looking at reinforceing everything even tho im going to bag it it help if i ever sold it to another ryder that they see u took the time to reinforce every thing


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Mar 18 2007, 07:52 PM~7503163
> *well i wouldnt of asked if had read it i see yall talking about front end swap and they show pics and crap but the pic the dont show is the mounts
> *


theres a guy on here by the name of frogg that did the a-arm swap on a merc. he has a topic with pics.


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Mar 18 2007, 07:56 PM~7503214
> *yea i read that im just looking at reinforceing everything even tho im going to bag it it help if i ever sold it to another ryder that they see u took the time to reinforce every thing
> *


cool. i cant wait to juice mines. good luck with the ride homie.


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks just look at replaceing my frist show car i crash 3 months ago


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

FROSTY90 u got pics of urs


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Mar 18 2007, 08:43 PM~7503103
> *ok i know when i need to swap my up arm to a 90s but will they bolt right up or do i need to cut the old  mount  on the frame and relocat them
> *


YES YOU NEED TO PUT NEW EARS ON THE FRAME TO FIT THE OLD ONES IM DOING IT TO MINE  O TOOK IT OF A 90 TOWNCAR


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

i got a 1990 im work on and a 99 im doing lol


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

one is my moms boyfriends and 1 is mine


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Mar 18 2007, 08:15 PM~7503396
> *FROSTY90 u got pics of urs
> *


yeah. im actually on my celly at work. only so much i can do lol. ill post pics later. there some on this topic back when i was rolling it with 20's. took those off. ima go with 13's.


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

tight i like big rims i just dont roll on them lol


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Mar 18 2007, 06:58 PM~7503225
> *theres a guy on here by the name of frogg that did the a-arm swap on a merc. he has a topic  with pics.
> *


:cheesy: at the top of page 8 there a few pictures of it. u cant see the new towers too good but u get the idea...if u look closely u can see where the old ones were cut off cuz the new ones arent as wide.

here link to it

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=181034&st=140


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 19 2007, 10:38 AM~7506243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

txryder is that your new car i like them rims


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

My piece. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Mar 20 2007, 06:07 AM~7512623
> *My piece. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 14 2007, 07:31 PM~7480024
> *nope  not yet    :nicoderm:
> *


ANY PICS OF UR RIDE YET?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 19 2007, 12:09 PM~7507198
> *txryder  is that your new car i like them rims
> *




NAH JUS LIKE THE RIDE


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Can anyone pls post pics of aftermarket Steering wheels in these new TC :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by janson_@Feb 20 2007, 06:28 PM~7310461
> *here's a 2dr i photoshop
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

can anyone tell me the name of a color? i saw it on a town car, its a dark grey. looked stock.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

HEY I JUST BROKE MY PASSENGER SIDE LOWER BALLJOINT AND CANT SEEM 2 TAKE IT 0FF TO REPLACE IT. HAS ANY1 HAD THIS PROBLEM. I USED TO OWN A CAPRICE AND IT WAS EASY 2 REPLACE BALLJOINTS WHY IS THE TOWNCAR BALLJOINT SO HARD 2 REMOVE. ANY1 EVER HAD THIS PROBLEM HOW CAN I TAKE IT OFF??????


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

i replaced mines with no problems. are using a ball joint press. maybe that would help


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

THE PROBLEM IS TAKING OFF THE OLD STOCK BALLJOINT...THE ACTUAL BALL CAME OUT OF THE SOCKET.. AND IVE BEEN TRYING TO HAMMER OUT THE SOCKET AND IT JUST WONT BUDGE


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

if you have acces to an air compresser. i would try using an air cheisel.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

OOH OK... WAS URS HARD 2 TAKE OFF??? DID U TAKE OFF UR WHOLE LOWER ARM?


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 28 2007, 10:06 AM~7568893
> *OOH OK... WAS URS HARD 2 TAKE OFF??? DID U TAKE OFF UR WHOLE LOWER ARM?
> *


i guess i got lucky. i was doing the spindle swap and i saw my lower balljoint was broke. the casing outside the ball was cracked. i hammered it out pretty easy though.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 28 2007, 11:56 AM~7568830
> *THE PROBLEM IS TAKING OFF THE OLD STOCK BALLJOINT...THE ACTUAL BALL CAME OUT OF THE SOCKET.. AND IVE BEEN TRYING TO HAMMER OUT THE SOCKET AND IT JUST WONT BUDGE
> *


same thing happened to me just keep on hammering it. make sure u got a heavy duty hammer, took me a while but it finally poped out


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

can't get enuff of these town cars.
they look sick.

still debating on sellin my 71 and gettin me a town car.


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

There aren't that many around well at least in Toronto there isn't.. I have it dropped on BAGS though :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

My 2003 "pearl phantasy" just got painted and patterned




















More to come!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Mar 30 2007, 06:52 PM~7586726
> *My 2003 "pearl phantasy" just got painted and patterned
> 
> 
> ...


  

BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 29 2007, 04:12 PM~7579305
> *can't get enuff of these town cars.
> they look sick.
> 
> ...


do it homie. i got a 99 and its one of the nicest ride ive ever had. couldnt be happier


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Mar 30 2007, 03:52 PM~7586726
> *My 2003 "pearl phantasy" just got painted and patterned
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

nice lincs :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

forgiven have u finish your box for the speakers


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 30 2007, 06:26 PM~7587166
> *forgiven have u finish your box for the speakers
> *


YES SIR,BUT RIGHT NOW THE CAR IS AT MY HOMIES SHOP GETTING THE FRONT SUSPENSION SWAP


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

YOU MOTHER FOKKERS HAVE SWEET ASS LINCS


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

post pics of Luxurious Linc from Montreal


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2007, 05:24 PM~7587142
> *
> 
> 
> ...




me likes it alot :biggrin: thats what i want a white one


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT... linc's


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT for linc


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

damn these lincs r nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Mar 30 2007, 10:52 PM~7586726
> *My 2003 "pearl phantasy" just got painted and patterned
> 
> 
> ...


freshness

fuckin bad


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

on these lincolns i was told you have to switch the spindles or something to be able to fit 13's/14's on the front.

is that true ?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Mar 30 2007, 02:52 PM~7586726
> *My 2003 "pearl phantasy" just got painted and patterned
> 
> 
> ...


 damn thats clean, it would look good maybe with some blue spokes too or blue dish. that nice though :thumbsup: any more pics


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^are those 13's?


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow i want a lincoln TC now, but one thing i just spent the better part of 3 hours looking for more pics of that Yellow Town car from Japan.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 30 2007, 11:27 PM~7589180
> *on these lincolns i was told you have to switch the spindles or something to be able to fit 13's/14's on the front.
> 
> is that true ?
> *


Thats partially true, but on 03-06 you have to change the chassis to a older towncar so the wheels tuck. The wheels stick out like a fwd car.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 30 2007, 11:30 PM~7589189
> *damn thats clean, it would look good maybe with some blue spokes too or blue dish. that nice though :thumbsup: any more pics
> *


I am getting the blue spokes that match the top of the car. I will have new pics from the picnic on Sunday.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

this is goin on my linc so







on


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

4da805 did u change the chassis on yours


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 31 2007, 07:27 AM~7589967
> *4da805 did u change the chassis on yours
> *


not yet but he's going too


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 18 2007, 07:46 PM~7502447
> *seen this one at a car show in houston dont know whos is it
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY HOMIES CAR PROSPECT FOR THE HOUSTON CHAPTER OF ROLLERZ ONLY :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t 
for the 
lincs


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 1 2007, 09:49 PM~7599231
> *t t t
> for the
> lincs
> *


ttt


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 28 2007, 11:56 AM~7568830
> *THE PROBLEM IS TAKING OFF THE OLD STOCK BALLJOINT...THE ACTUAL BALL CAME OUT OF THE SOCKET.. AND IVE BEEN TRYING TO HAMMER OUT THE SOCKET AND IT JUST WONT BUDGE
> *


 ok jack the car up get a 3 pound slag lil 1 undo the spindle from the top and let it rest on the bottom control arm hit the front of the lower control arm were the side faceing u u got to give it a good tap or it wont pop lose then it should just come out i havent been all through the forum so i dont know if u got it but it will help u if u didnt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 30 2007, 08:08 PM~7587720
> *me likes it alot :biggrin:  thats what i want a white one
> *


ITS A PEARL BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Mar 31 2007, 09:28 AM~7589462
> *Thats partially true, but on 03-06 you have to change the chassis to a older towncar so the wheels tuck.  The wheels stick out like a fwd car.
> *


ok i been thinkin about gettin a 98-00 town car,
to apply 14's on it, you do have to change the spindes ?

or what will i need to run 14's on a 99-00 town car?

i kinda wanna get a plan of attact.
so if i do decide to get 1, i already know what has to be done.

any info will help.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 2 2007, 04:27 PM~7604342
> *ok i been thinkin about gettin a 98-00 town car,
> to apply 14's on it, you do have to change the spindes ?
> 
> ...




just alot of grinding for either unless u dol the swap


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 2 2007, 05:02 PM~7604210
> *
> *


wheres the mural and the half top? :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 2 2007, 11:36 PM~7604392
> *just alot of grinding for either unless u dol the swap
> *


what do u have to swap?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 2 2007, 07:23 PM~7605112
> *what do u have to swap?
> *


SPINDLE,UPPER A ARMS AND CALIPERS


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 2 2007, 05:23 PM~7605112
> *what do u have to swap?
> *


u can 

A) swap the spindles, rotors, pads, calipers, hubs from a 91-94. and ditch the sway

or 

B) swap the spindles, rotors, pads, calipers, upper control arms, and towers from a 84-90. and ditch the sway

*******B is highly suggested if u will ever lift it!!!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

yo frog this is wat i got.. wat u think. its from 90s.. i dunno if the towers are in there but i got the upper control arm. rotor. break and pads and capiler


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Apr 3 2007, 01:36 AM~7605213
> *u can
> 
> A) swap the spindles, rotors, pads, calipers, hubs from a 91-94. and ditch the sway
> ...


cool,so i guess hittin up a junk yard would be the best bet,
try and find a 84-90 lincoln, and get the spindles,rotors,pads,uppers,and towers.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Apr 2 2007, 06:19 PM~7605503
> *yo frog this is wat i got.. wat u think. its from 90s.. i dunno if the towers are in there but i got the upper control arm. rotor. break and pads and capiler
> 
> 
> ...


no the towers arent in there. the towers need to be CUT OFF the old car and then WELDED onto yours after u cut off your towers...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 2 2007, 06:22 PM~7605525
> *cool,so i guess hittin up a junk yard would be the best bet,
> try and find a 84-90 lincoln, and get the spindles,rotors,pads,uppers,and towers.
> *


just fyi it can be a grand marquis or crown vic too, its all the same. 

good luck on getting the towers.... :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 2 2007, 05:05 PM~7604570
> *wheres the mural and the half top? :biggrin:
> *


This was like 3 years ago. :0


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Apr 2 2007, 08:58 PM~7605829
> *just fyi it can be a grand marquis or crown vic too, its all the same.
> 
> good luck on getting the towers.... :thumbsup:
> *


whats the disadvantage if i pass on that?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

if you dont do the uppers you will break the factory upper....maybe not right away but eventually...then what?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 2 2007, 09:28 PM~7606016
> *This was like 3 years ago. :0
> *


I KNOW HOMIE JUST GIVING YOU A HARDTIME


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 3 2007, 05:45 PM~7612378
> *I KNOW HOMIE JUST GIVING YOU A HARDTIME
> *




U KNOW HOW ME AND U DO THANGS!


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Apr 3 2007, 06:37 PM~7612345
> *if you dont do the uppers you will break the factory upper....maybe not right away but eventually...then what?
> *


wt do u mean break/ wtf is a tower? i thought all we needed was upper control arms and spindals


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Apr 3 2007, 08:33 PM~7613672
> *wt do u mean break/ wtf is a tower? i thought all we needed was upper control arms and spindals
> *


THE TOWERS ARE THE ACTUAL MOUNTS THAT THE CONTROL ARM BOLT UP TOO. THE TOWERS ARE WELDED TO THE FRAME. YOU CAN REINFORCE YOUR A- ARMS BUT I THINK THERES ONLY SO MUCH YOU CAN DO. IF YOU JUST WANA LAY AND PLAY. I THINK YOUR OK, BUT IF YOUR CONSIDERING HOPPING. STAMPED A-ARMS WOULD BE A MUST. IM IN THE PROCESS OF JUICING MINES. IM GOING TO JUST EXTEND AND REINFORCE MY STOCK ARMS. I ALREADY DID THE SPINDLE SWAP. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 3 2007, 07:02 PM~7612457
> *U KNOW HOW ME AND U DO THANGS!
> *


yeahh on 13s homie :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

whats the biggest size cylinder u can run in the rear of these towncasr with no modification..12s, 14,s or 16,s.... i know we have that problem of our trailing arms but what size u guys running and whats the safest size i can run in the rear ???i dont need 2 drive locked up but but wonder whats the highest i can go...thanks


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 4 2007, 01:35 AM~7615031
> *THE TOWERS ARE THE ACTUAL MOUNTS THAT THE CONTROL ARM BOLT UP TOO. THE TOWERS ARE WELDED TO THE FRAME. YOU CAN REINFORCE YOUR A- ARMS BUT I THINK THERES ONLY SO MUCH YOU CAN DO. IF YOU JUST WANA LAY AND PLAY. I THINK YOUR OK, BUT IF YOUR CONSIDERING HOPPING. STAMPED A-ARMS WOULD BE A MUST. IM IN THE PROCESS OF JUICING MINES. IM GOING TO JUST EXTEND AND REINFORCE MY STOCK ARMS. I ALREADY DID THE SPINDLE SWAP. :biggrin:
> *


im confused.. i got the upper control arms and spindals from a 90, im renforcein them and extendin an inch. runnin a full stack of 3.5 coils.. . and ur telling me i need one more thing?


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Apr 4 2007, 09:38 PM~7621496
> *im confused.. i got the upper control arms and spindals from a 90, im renforcein them and extendin an inch. runnin a full stack of 3.5 coils.. . and ur telling me i need one more thing?
> *


YES YOU DO. THOSE A ARMS WONT JUST BOLT ON TO YOUR FRAME. YOU NEED TO WELD IN THE A ARM TOWERS OF A 90 TC.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 5 2007, 01:25 AM~7622238
> *YES YOU DO. THOSE A ARMS WONT JUST BOLT ON TO YOUR FRAME. YOU NEED TO WELD IN THE A ARM TOWERS OF A 90 TC.
> *


lol shit aight then thanks


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sexykuta_@Apr 5 2007, 04:12 PM~7625833
> *lol shit aight then thanks
> *


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

one question

how would u take em out? im basicly looking for summary steps

and best way to weld them back on


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

yeah any1 have a 101 on how to back date the front suspention?
pics or steps and whats needed?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

AM FUCKING PISS KNOW MY STUD BUSTED THE RIM WAS ALL LOSE LUCKY THE RIM DIDNT COME OFF THANK GOD I HAVE ZENITHS AND LOCKING DEVISE HOLD THE RIM UNTIL I GOT HOME THATS WHAT I GET FOR BEEN LAZY I ALREADY HAD THE SPINDLES FOR THE FRONT JUST HADNT CHANGE THEM HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 6 2007, 05:35 PM~7633856
> *AM FUCKING PISS KNOW MY STUD BUSTED THE RIM WAS ALL LOSE LUCKY THE RIM DIDNT COME OFF THANK GOD I HAVE ZENITHS AND LOCKING DEVISE HOLD THE RIM UNTIL I GOT HOME THATS WHAT I  GET FOR BEEN LAZY I ALREADY HAD THE SPINDLES FOR THE FRONT JUST HADNT CHANGE THEM HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY
> *


dam thats fucked up. i had heard to many bad stories i did mines before i even bought rims


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 6 2007, 06:35 PM~7633856
> *AM FUCKING PISS KNOW MY STUD BUSTED THE RIM WAS ALL LOSE LUCKY THE RIM DIDNT COME OFF THANK GOD I HAVE ZENITHS AND LOCKING DEVISE HOLD THE RIM UNTIL I GOT HOME THATS WHAT I  GET FOR BEEN LAZY I ALREADY HAD THE SPINDLES FOR THE FRONT JUST HADNT CHANGE THEM HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY
> *


WHAT A LUCKY GUY,THEY FLEW OFF TWICE ON ME HAD TO REPLACE FENDER ROTOR SPINDLE ABS FOR BEING LAZY TOO IM COO NOW WITH A 90 SWAP


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that sucks forgiven well know am going to change it this weekend


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 4 2007, 01:36 PM~7618287
> *yeahh on 13s homie :biggrin:
> *


 FO LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

DAMM WHOS RIDE IS THAT ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 7 2007, 11:19 AM~7637976
> *DAMM WHOS RIDE IS THAT ??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




NEW MEMBER FROM THE HOUSTON CH.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

the car came out bad ass


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

majestics avondale


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 7 2007, 12:26 PM~7638252
> *NEW MEMBER FROM THE HOUSTON CH.
> *


SHITS TIGHT CANT EXPECT NOTHING LESS FROM THE 'I' :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

that looks gangsta right there  


> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Apr 7 2007, 12:20 PM~7638493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

this what im workin on


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 7 2007, 10:52 AM~7637845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ride looking good homie..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Thats looking real sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any new pics?
any1


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Mar 30 2007, 09:15 PM~7587430
> *post pics of Luxurious Linc from Montreal
> *


LuxuriouS CC MTL


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Some new stuff. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 29 2007, 11:36 PM~7582396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

quick question your uppers did you replace them with the older town car ones,or are they the tubular ones,is it easy to do?









































[/quote]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

rascal what kind of ligths are those i never seen them before


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

Chasis gettin wrapped!!!


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 9 2007, 06:57 PM~7653516
> *rascal what kind of ligths are those i never seen them before
> *


They where made for lincolns that were imported to japan and europe.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 10 2007, 02:34 AM~7656017
> *They where made for lincolns that were imported to japan and europe.
> *


It looks tight with those lights


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

yea they look real good ....


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

1999 Lincoln Town Car Executive Series. white on white w/ 116K. $5500


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Apr 11 2007, 09:49 PM~7668894
> *1999 Lincoln Town Car Executive Series. white on white w/ 116K. $5500
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Well guys I just found out the swap is not possible unless I want to fabricate more then just the standard swap, I am looking at $10K plus. So I have Stan from Manic Mechanics in AZ that is gonna fab up a cross member and some other shit out of iron and either swap the rear or shorten it. It will be about $7000 less and it will have the same outcome.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 12 2007, 02:07 PM~7676199
> *Well guys I just found out the swap is not possible unless I want to fabricate more then just the standard swap, I am looking at $10K plus.  So I have Stan from Manic Mechanics in AZ that is gonna fab up a cross member and some other shit out of iron and either swap the rear or shorten it.  It will be about $7000 less and it will have the same outcome.
> *


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 30 2005, 10:25 PM~4104484
> *
> *


This ones sicc and it pop's a mean ass 3 wheel!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HERES MY RIDE :biggrin: NEW PICS


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I like your new wheels :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 12 2007, 04:16 PM~7677047
> *I like your new wheels :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 12 2007, 04:18 PM~7677057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE YOUR SUN ROOF


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 12 2007, 04:12 PM~7677021
> *HERES MY RIDE :biggrin: NEW PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 i like the rims!!!!! damn i alwayz wondered about how a white dish would lok on my white tc..and i like props homie :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 12 2007, 04:31 PM~7677146
> *i like the rims!!!!!  damn i alwayz wondered about how a white dish would lok on my white tc..and i like props homie :biggrin:
> *


THEIR PEARL WHITE TOO TOO MATCH MY PAINT


----------



## TOWNCARSTUNTIN92 (Dec 21, 2003)

FOR THE LINCOLN RIDERS

*GOTTA BRAND NEW 4.6 FORD W/POLICE PACKAGE STILL IN CREATE FROM FORD

PM FOR ANY QUESTIONS*


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 12 2007, 03:12 PM~7677021
> *HERES MY RIDE :biggrin: NEW PICS
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks mean bro :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WOW


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 12 2007, 03:44 PM~7677230
> *WOW
> 
> 
> ...


Thats when I first bought it Mayhem! Its come a long way in 1yr


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 12 2007, 04:37 PM~7677185
> *shit looks mean bro  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i like the rims FORGIVEN


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 12 2007, 12:07 PM~7676199
> *Well guys I just found out the swap is not possible unless I want to fabricate more then just the standard swap, I am looking at $10K plus.  So I have Stan from Manic Mechanics in AZ that is gonna fab up a cross member and some other shit out of iron and either swap the rear or shorten it.  It will be about $7000 less and it will have the same outcome.
> 
> 
> ...


how is that when its been done before!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Apr 12 2007, 06:01 PM~7678251
> *how is that when its been done before!!!!
> *


He means it's not possible for him money wise.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 12 2007, 03:18 PM~7677057
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good.....


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 12 2007, 05:11 PM~7678345
> *He means it's not possible for him money wise.
> *


gotcha...but its not THAT much...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Apr 12 2007, 07:20 PM~7678926
> *gotcha...but its not THAT much...
> *


Well you better let dude from new mexico know where is cheaper, because a few cali shops told him 12- 15 thousand just to do the swap and some chrome.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 12 2007, 08:57 PM~7679264
> *Well you better let dude from new mexico know where is cheaper, because a few cali shops told him 12- 15 thousand just to do the swap and some chrome.
> *


HE NEEDS TO HIT ME UP GOODTIMES GOT THE HOOK UP :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 12 2007, 03:12 PM~7677021
> *HERES MY RIDE :biggrin: NEW PICS
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO D'S?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?! WHATS UP W THAT? :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

J/K LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 12 2007, 04:12 PM~7677021
> *HERES MY RIDE :biggrin: NEW PICS
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:42 PM~7679696
> *HE NEEDS TO HIT ME UP GOODTIMES GOT THE HOOK UP :biggrin:
> *


Edwin who you got that can do a frame swap and make the necessary fabrication to my car for under $3000??? Remember its a daily driver I cant have it gone for more then a week or so. Hit me back...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 12 2007, 08:46 PM~7679733
> *
> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO D'S?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?! WHATS UP W THAT? :angry:
> *


u wanna see one on d's???? 

here u go


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 12 2007, 07:46 PM~7677632
> *Thats when I first bought it Mayhem!  Its come a long way in 1yr
> *


IT LOOKS TIGHT AS FUCK AND THOSE WHITE SPOKES SET THAT BITCH RIGHT OFF,AND I NEVER LIKED A WHITE CAR TILL I SAW YOURS BRO MAKES ME WANT ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 13 2007, 08:58 AM~7682515
> *Edwin who you got that can do a frame swap and make the necessary fabrication to my car for under $3000???  Remember its a daily driver I cant have it gone for more then a week or so.  Hit me back...
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 08:02 AM~7682540
> *u wanna see one on d's????
> 
> here u go
> ...




D'S NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

GET OUTTA HEAR SPANKY!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2007, 10:04 AM~7483229
> *so what are the difference and what is the top of the line towncar
> 
> exec.
> ...


no actually it goes 

mine (top of the line)
yours
and then Frankie's..(base model)


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 02:33 PM~7684740
> *GET OUTTA HEAR SPANKY!!!!!!!!!1
> *


loading up on ammuniton...oh my bad it's not a competition we all the same family it's all love....  (whatever motherfucker)


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 13 2007, 04:39 PM~7684787
> *no actually it goes
> 
> mine (top of the line)
> ...


POST PICS SPANKY I WANNA SEE YOUR SHIZZ


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 13 2007, 02:43 PM~7684814
> *POST PICS SPANKY I WANNA SEE YOUR SHIZZ
> *


can't..that boy Frankie will be trying to steal my shit...lol..I'll send you some..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 13 2007, 02:47 PM~7684831
> *can't..that boy Frankie will be trying to steal my shit...lol..I'll send you some..
> *


I WANNA SEE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 13 2007, 01:41 PM~7684804
> *loading up on ammuniton...oh my bad it's not a competition we all the same family it's all love....      (whatever motherfucker)
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 13 2007, 04:47 PM~7684831
> *can't..that boy Frankie will be trying to steal my shit...lol..I'll send you some..
> *


HOOK ME UP ,PM ME SOME AND I WONT SHOW NO ONE SHIT BROHAM?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 13 2007, 04:57 PM~7684895
> *
> *


BRO POST MORE OF YOUR CRAZY BAD ASS LINC


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 13 2007, 01:39 PM~7684787
> *no actually it goes
> 
> mine (top of the line)
> ...




SPANKY GOT AN OUTTA SERVICE TAXI


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 13 2007, 01:47 PM~7684831
> *can't..that boy Frankie will be trying to steal my shit...lol..I'll send you some..
> *




U WISH ***** I SET THE STANDARDS FOR THE SOUTH JUST LIKE I DID W/ MY BIG BODY BACK IN 99 :0 LIKE I TOLD U LASNIGHT .................YALL IS LIKE MY KIDS.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 05:06 PM~7684940
> *U WISH ***** I SET THE STANDARDS FOR THE SOUTH JUST LIKE I DID W/ MY BIG BODY BACK IN 99 :0 LIKE I TOLD U LASNIGHT .................YALL IS LIKE MY KIDS.
> *


POST PICS OF YO LINC HOMIE  OR IS IT THE RED ONE ON DZ :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 13 2007, 02:08 PM~7684953
> *POST PICS OF YO LINC HOMIE  OR IS IT THE RED ONE ON DZ :0
> *


LET ME C IF I CAN FIND THE 1 FROM THE MAGAZINE LAY OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 05:10 PM~7684970
> *LET ME C IF I CAN FIND THE 1 FROM THE MAGAZINE LAY OUT. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*CHECK OUT SPANKY JOCKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 05:13 PM~7684996
> *CHECK OUT SPANKY JOCKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *


WOW BAD ASS RIDE AND GREAT COLOR ...BAHAHA U SHOULDA SLAMMED THE TRUNK ON HIS FINGAZAHAHAHA


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 13 2007, 02:14 PM~7685006
> *WOW BAD ASS RIDE AND GREAT COLOR ...BAHAHA U SHOULDA SLAMMED THE TRUNK ON HIS FINGAZAHAHAHA
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


OH YA THANX


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 05:19 PM~7685033
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> OH YA THANX
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 03:13 PM~7684996
> *CHECK OUT SPANKY JOCKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *


I wasn't jockin, I was tryin to help you fix it cause it was broke...lol..the little alligator head kept fallin over and I had to go get the super glue remember? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 03:04 PM~7684932
> *SPANKY GOT AN OUTTA SERVICE TAXI
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 13 2007, 06:22 PM~7685471
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man, u call that kandy?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 13 2007, 03:21 PM~7685466
> *I wasn't jockin, I was tryin to help you fix it cause it was broke...lol..the little alligator head kept fallin over and I had to go get the super glue remember?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




U WERE ACTUALLY RUBBIN UR CHILE ON MY 1/4 PANEL MANIOSO!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 03:46 PM~7685564
> *man, u call that kandy?
> *


*CHIPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 04:10 PM~7685665
> *CHIPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


 :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 04:16 PM~7685687
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fresh out the shop clownin. war wounds i dont pamper towncars!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 07:09 PM~7685661
> *U WERE ACTUALLY RUBBIN UR CHILE ON MY 1/4 PANEL MANIOSO!
> *


BAHAHA YOU MUST HAVE MAN SAUCE DRIPS ALL OVER THAT LINC BAKIN IN THE SUN :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 04:21 PM~7685710
> *fresh out the shop clownin. war wounds i dont pamper towncars!!!!
> *




YOU JUS GOT BRAVE WHEN YOU SAW ME TEARIN UP MA STREET *****!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 13 2007, 04:22 PM~7685718
> *BAHAHA YOU MUST HAVE MAN SAUCE DRIPS ALL OVER THAT LINC BAKIN IN THE SUN  :uh:
> *




NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT.....................NAH IMMA LEAVE IT ALONE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 07:23 PM~7685725
> *NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT.....................NAH IMMA LEAVE IT ALONE
> *


HAHA DONT THINK ABOUT THAT SHIT :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 04:22 PM~7685722
> *
> YOU JUS GOT BRAVE WHEN YOU SAW ME TEARIN UP MA STREET *****!
> *


more like the street tearing you up pito


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

JUST POST MORE PICS OF YOUR LINC FOKKER AND FAST!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 13 2007, 04:25 PM~7685734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you lucky we fam"I"ly ima let u make



damn is that a neon light he standing in front of?? :0 :0 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 04:30 PM~7685767
> *you lucky we fam"I"ly ima let u make
> damn is that a neon light he standing in front of??  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


WHATS UP W/ DA MAROON UNDIES?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

custom. dont hate


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 04:33 PM~7685793
> *custom. dont hate
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IT'S ALL GOOD......... CAR LL BE GONE MONDAY FOR A BIT :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 04:35 PM~7685811
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> IT'S ALL GOOD......... CAR LL BE GONE MONDAY FOR A BIT :0
> *


what happen transmission finally wnet out :uh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 05:40 PM~7685840
> *what happen transmission finally wnet out  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no his control arms finally gave in... :0


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

I got a questions for you lincoln town car owners im buying a 2002 lincoln town car im going to put 13X7 72 spoke daytons are they going to stick out alot and im i going to have to grind alot on the calipers thanks 4 your help :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 13 2007, 04:49 PM~7685886
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no his control arms finally gave in... :0
> *


before or after the crossmember caved in


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Apr 13 2007, 05:06 PM~7685958
> *I got a questions for you lincoln town car owners im buying a 2002 lincoln town car im going to put 13X7 72  spoke daytons are they going to stick out alot and im i going to have to grind alot on the calipers thanks 4 your help :dunno:
> *


u can do it 2 ways i swapped out the suspension from a 1990. and i put the "daytons" on it just bolted right up. or u can ask tx ryder how he did his. mustang studs and spacers...


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 05:18 PM~7686002
> *u can do it 2 ways i swapped out the suspension from a 1990. and i put the "daytons" on it just bolted right up. or u can ask tx ryder how he did his. mustang studs and spacers...
> *


thanks for the help dont like spacers so ill just go for the 90s suspension


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 06:18 PM~7686002
> *u can do it 2 ways i swapped out the suspension from a 1990. and i put the "daytons" on it just bolted right up. or u can ask tx ryder how he did his. mustang studs and spacers...
> *


no shit huh..."Setting The Standards"... :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 05:18 PM~7686002
> *TWISTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 13 2007, 06:19 PM~7686264
> *no shit huh..."Setting The Standards"... :uh:
> *


YALL MUTHAFUCKAS STILL LOOK UP TO ME THATS ALL THAT COUNT. AND KENNY U WHITE SO U GET A PASS. BUT SPANKY....... HE W/ THE BIG BOYS SO I AINT MESSIN W DA _____________


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 04:40 PM~7685840
> *what happen transmission finally wnet out  :uh:
> *



NA , MR. WATER DAMGED PINK TITLE MOBILE. JUS A LITTLE SOMETHIN FOR YALL TO BITE. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 05:16 PM~7685999
> *before or after the crossmember caved in
> *



NOT AS BAD AS UR ASSHOLE GOT CAVED IN TO GET W/ DA "_"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 08:12 PM~7686979
> *YALL MUTHAFUCKAS STILL LOOK UP TO ME THATS ALL THAT COUNT. AND KENNY U WHITE SO U GET A PASS. BUT SPANKY....... HE W/ THE BIG BOYS SO I AINT MESSIN W DA _____________
> *


KENNY IS WHITE ??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 08:16 PM~7687009
> *NOT AS BAD AS UR ASSHOLE  GOT CAVED IN TO GET W/ DA "_"
> *


trippin if anything in the fuckin pitcher not the catcher punetone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 13 2007, 09:03 PM~7687312
> *KENNY IS WHITE ??
> *


im half white half mexican. frankie on the other hand, hes half mexican, half dumbass :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 09:52 PM~7687575
> *im half white half mexican. frankie on the other hand, hes half mexican, half dumbass  :biggrin:
> *



FUCK YOU ! 


SUP HOMIE?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 14 2007, 11:27 AM~7689606
> *FUCK YOU !
> SUP HOMIE?
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

NEW PICS? STRIPIN ? WHATS NEXT?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 10:52 PM~7687575
> *im half white half mexican. frankie on the other hand, hes half mexican, half dumbass  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 14 2007, 02:38 PM~7690314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALEX39 (Mar 21, 2007)

4 SALE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 14 2007, 02:38 PM~7690314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



DAMN U LUCKY U W/ DA FEDS!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 14 2007, 07:20 PM~7691247
> *DAMN U LUCKY U W/ DA FEDS!
> *


we'll be by to see you in a bit..


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Alot of nice Lincs in here!  
This one was just painted by my brother.It belongs to the Homie Rigo! Representing TEJAZTLAN C.C.!  





































These were taken before buffing!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

During buffing! :biggrin: 



























TEJAZTLAN buff man David goin at it!


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

clean


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

My Shit


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Apr 14 2007, 11:10 PM~7693001
> *During buffing! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 01:32 AM~7693551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice,real nice! :cheesy:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 15 2007, 05:57 AM~7693826
> *LOOKING CLEAN HOMIE
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 02:30 AM~7693547
> *My Shit
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when you first did this car...at the time I didn't like these cars until this one...


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

thanks bro..................


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 11:44 AM~7694846
> *thanks bro..................
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 15 2007, 09:40 AM~7694822
> *I remember when you first did this car...at the time I didn't like these cars until this one...
> *




ya, I did this car about 3 years ago. it just sits in the garrage these days its a 98 with only 85,000 miles...... thanks for the props


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 06:30 PM~7685767
> *you lucky we fam"I"ly ima let u make
> damn is that a neon light he standing in front of??  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2007, 06:32 PM~7685787
> *WHATS UP W/ DA MAROON UNDIES?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

Sorry about the blurry pics, I guess I was to close but these are the pics of my car being stored in my garage have no time to really drive, but summer is coming so I hope I can cruise it again.........


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

I just installed a new flip down 11 inch..... nothing major just a little somthing.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 08:32 PM~7698366
> *Sorry about the blurry pics, I guess I was to close but these are the pics of my car being stored in my garage have no time to really drive, but summer is coming so I hope I can cruise it again.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

thanks.. not alot of people like it......................kind of differant i guess


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 08:40 PM~7698431
> *thanks.. not alot of people like it......................kind of differant i guess
> *


ah shit u cant make everybody happy :biggrin: im workin on a 02


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 08:40 PM~7698431
> *thanks.. not alot of people like it......................kind of differant i guess
> *



what??? u crazy lol that bitch is clean ass fuck loving that e & g classics grill!!! rare ass fuck! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

ya, I wanted an 02 cartier and I almost had it but the damn dealer sold it out from underneith me. I left him a $200 deposit so I can go and get my check book because I was out of town probably 45 mins. away and I showed up the next day and he said his boss sold it and it wasnt his fault..... what a bitch..... but I did find this 98 with 42,000 miles. came out ok....


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 15 2007, 06:48 PM~7698547
> *what??? u crazy lol that bitch is clean ass fuck loving that e & g classics grill!!! rare ass fuck! :biggrin:
> *



ya, the only other person that I think had one but not installed was Lincolnjames..... it catches eyes at shows.... I found it for $100 on ebay...... what a steal.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 08:49 PM~7698549
> *ya, I wanted an 02 cartier and I almost had it but the damn dealer sold it out from underneith me. I left him a $200 deposit so I can go and get my check book because I was out of town probably 45 mins. away and I showed up the next day and he said his boss sold it and it wasnt his fault..... what a bitch..... but I did find this 98 with 42,000 miles. came out ok....
> *


damn .... yea mine has 39000 miles on it and the mgr of the dealer actually brought straight to my house :biggrin: and i even doubted i wanted this car but no regrets :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 01:32 AM~7693551
> *
> 
> 
> ...




1 OF MA FAVS


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 15 2007, 08:53 PM~7698608
> *1 OF MA FAVS
> *


niceeeee :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 15 2007, 06:53 PM~7698608
> *1 OF MA FAVS
> *




shut up for real................. thanks.... actually suprised......  like I said before some people hate my style.....


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 15 2007, 06:52 PM~7698594
> *damn    .... yea  mine  has  39000 miles  on it  and  the  mgr  of the  dealer  actually brought  straight  to my  house  :biggrin: and  i even      doubted  i wanted  this  car    but  no regrets  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




ya, You cant go wrong with one of these ............it's like buying a pair of 501 crispy pants.........


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 08:56 PM~7698655
> *shut up for real................. thanks.... actually suprised......       like I said before some people hate my style.....
> *


hell naw bro its nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: im havin mine pinstriped n maybe silverleafed in a few weeks


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

right on.... post pics when done........ I love looking at these rides.......see all the differant shit people come up with....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

posting up some pics of my ride... just to share...if any1 has any ideas on what i can do let me know...i wanna paint the dish of my rims white but dunno yet























































at 07 lowrider show


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 09:00 PM~7698719
> *right on.... post pics when done........ I love looking at these rides.......see all the differant shit people come up with....
> *


i posted 1 but just how it looks but as soon it gets pinstriped and all i will for sure  its all white with a burgundy half top


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

Cleeeeaaaan!!!!!!!! yeah I want to install a sunroof in mine pretty soon... you should paint the dish. brings out your paint more... I want to paint the lip of my rims but not sure because I want to paint it a differant color soon.... who knows when..............will be ready for next summer...


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

you know wolfie from rollerz?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 09:00 PM~7698719
> *right on.... post pics when done........ I love looking at these rides.......see all the differant shit people come up with....
> *


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 15 2007, 07:06 PM~7698796
> *
> 
> 
> ...




what you waiting for... slap them bitches on....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 09:04 PM~7698763
> *Cleeeeaaaan!!!!!!!!  yeah I want to install a sunroof in mine pretty soon... you should paint the dish. brings out your paint more... I want to paint the lip of my rims but not sure because I want to paint it a differant color soon.... who knows when..............will be ready for next summer...
> *


yea i wanna paint the dish to..im trying 2 bring the white on white look out...yea i know wolfie from rollerz...nice guy has one exactly like mine but full chrome undercarriage :worship: lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 15 2007, 07:00 PM~7698726
> *posting up some pics of my ride... just to share...if any1 has any ideas on what i can do let me know...i wanna paint the dish of my rims white but dunno yet
> 
> 
> ...




me and wolfie cruising


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 15 2007, 09:06 PM~7698796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice... when u puttin the rims on lol...u have a red top? cool


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 09:07 PM~7698813
> *what you waiting for... slap them bitches on....
> *


doin that this week just got my tires :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 15 2007, 09:11 PM~7698861
> *nice... when u puttin the rims on lol...u have a red top? cool
> *


its not red the setting on the camera was off and rims are perfect match ill take new pics this week


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

must post pics


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 09:14 PM~7698903
> *must post pics
> *


 :biggrin: i will


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Rascal King, Mr. Monte Carlo, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO SUP FELLAS?


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 15 2007, 08:24 PM~7699731
> *Rascal King, Mr. Monte Carlo, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO SUP FELLAS?
> *




what up dogg


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

JUS CHILLIN.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PLAYTIME'S OVER................


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 15 2007, 11:27 PM~7700205
> *PLAYTIME'S OVER................
> 
> 
> ...


your time has come and gone old man...you came and went as far as your gonna go...time to move over and we'll show you what you should have done.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 16 2007, 12:50 PM~7703328
> *your time has come and gone old man...you came and went as far as your gonna go...time to move over and we'll show you what you should have done.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


man I'm just playin.. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

clean ass lincolns .... TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice cars mr monte does e&g still carry that grill
tx rider are you molding the hole frame


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

from the car show in houston

rollerz only houston chapter








this one from individuals houston chapter


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 16 2007, 02:38 PM~7704624
> *from the car show in houston
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>THAT IS CUT    AND ON DAYTONS
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 16 2007, 11:50 AM~7703328
> *your time has come and gone old man...you came and went as far as your gonna go...time to move over and we'll show you what you should have done.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


shit im just gettin started only had my bucket for 4 months


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2007, 04:44 PM~7705636
> *shit im just gettin started only had my BUCKET for 4 months
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 08:09 PM~7698838
> *me and wolfie cruising
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


WHATS UP LITO, HOW'S THE FAMILY?
WHEN YOU COMING DOWN SO WE CAN CRUISE AGAIN


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

I HAVE A QUESTION HOPEFULLY SOMEONE CAN HELP ME WITH. I DID THE SPINDLE SWAP OF A 94 ONTO MY 98. I TOOK IT TO GET ALIGNED BEFORE SLAPPING MY SPOKES ON. WELL THE GUY AT THE SHOP IS SAYING THAT THAT DUE TO THE SWAP I NEED A TIE ROD REPLACE BECAUSE HE RAN OUT OF THREAD ON THE TIE ROD SLEEVE. BASICALY HE CAN GO ANY FURTHER TO FIX THE TOE. I AINT NEVER HEARD ANY SHIT LIKE THAT. IMA HIT UP ANOTHER SHOP, BUT JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF ANY ONE ELSE HAS HAD THAT PROBLEM OR WAS THAT FOOL TRYING TO RIP ME OFF


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 17 2007, 12:28 AM~7709468
> *I HAVE A QUESTION HOPEFULLY SOMEONE CAN HELP ME WITH. I DID THE SPINDLE SWAP OF A 94 ONTO MY 98. I TOOK IT TO GET ALIGNED BEFORE SLAPPING MY SPOKES ON. WELL THE GUY AT THE SHOP IS SAYING THAT THAT DUE TO THE SWAP I NEED A TIE ROD REPLACE BECAUSE HE RAN OUT OF THREAD ON THE TIE ROD SLEEVE. BASICALY HE CAN GO ANY FURTHER TO FIX THE TOE. I AINT NEVER HEARD ANY SHIT LIKE THAT. IMA HIT UP ANOTHER SHOP, BUT JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF ANY ONE ELSE HAS HAD THAT PROBLEM OR WAS THAT FOOL TRYING TO RIP ME OFF
> *


no he wasn't bull shitting you that is a common problem with the swap.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 17 2007, 04:22 AM~7709721
> *no he wasn't bull shitting you that is a common problem with the swap.
> *




WHAT UP RASCAL WHAT U DOIN UP SO EARLY?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 7 2005, 09:21 AM~3236819
> *:0 COMING SOON :biggrin:
> *


DAMN '05


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Aug 14 2005, 07:57 PM~3620443
> *when u know what u are talking about come back.ohh better yet lets use spacers with reversed wheels and break the lug studs off. grinding calpers doesnt hurt anything just taking off some metal.not cutting the caliper in half and leaving parts off......when u juice a ride do u not cut out metal  go back to the tracker forum,they are way better than our towncar forum...
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

GTF OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 17 2007, 06:28 AM~7709822
> *DAMN '05
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ANOTHER 1 OF MY FAVS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 17 2007, 05:33 AM~7709830
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 17 2007, 08:33 AM~7709831
> *ANOTHER 1 OF MY FAVS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 17 2007, 05:20 AM~7709798
> *WHAT UP RASCAL WHAT U DOIN UP SO EARLY?
> *


Was getting ready for work


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 12 2007, 09:46 PM~7679733
> *
> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO D'S?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?! WHATS UP W THAT? :angry:
> *


QUIT COMPLAINTING IM ON 13s HOMIE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 17 2007, 02:46 PM~7713320
> *QUIT COMPLAINTING IM ON 13s HOMIE
> *




LMAO JUS FUCKIN W/ YA HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 17 2007, 04:04 PM~7713416
> *LMAO JUS FUCKIN W/ YA HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: WHATS UP HOMIE ANY NEW PICS OF YOUR RIDE?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 17 2007, 03:10 PM~7713455
> *:thumbsup: WHATS UP HOMIE ANY NEW PICS OF YOUR RIDE?
> *




GOIN INTO BREAK DOWN MODE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 17 2007, 04:24 PM~7713531
> *GOIN INTO BREAK DOWN MODE
> *


x2 homie me too :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Stop jockin *****...

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Spanky, *INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 17 2007, 05:19 PM~7714287
> *Stop SPANKY</span>*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 17 2007, 06:29 PM~7714361
> *SPANKY
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 17 2007, 07:29 PM~7714361
> *
> SPANKY
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: dis fool is crazy


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 17 2007, 05:30 PM~7714365
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU KNOW U R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

HERES PICS OF MY CAR FINALLY. SPINDLE SWAP FROM A 94. SITTING 14's. juice is next :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 18 2007, 10:08 AM~7718889
> *HERES PICS OF MY CAR FINALLY. SPINDLE SWAP FROM A 94. SITTING 14's. juice is next :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 18 2007, 11:25 AM~7718992
> *
> *


ABEL POST SOME PICS OF YOURS FOKKER AND YOUR INTERIOR????


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 30 2006, 02:00 AM~5146871
> *:biggrin:  One more clean town car.!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC+May 27 2006, 11:59 AM~5505221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Dis be my lincoln from the Together Carshow in Azusa, CA this past weekend!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle+Jun 17 2006, 04:00 AM~5621742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jun 19 2006, 06:52 PM~5633846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez+Aug 14 2006, 02:03 PM~5964948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

frozty90 car looks good


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 18 2007, 06:15 PM~7722890
> *frozty90 car looks good
> *


thanxz bro. i got alot of plans in my head just not enough money lol. :biggrin: 
is yours juiced?


----------



## 007tats (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting a 98-up towncar, what is this I hear of changing the spindle to fit 13s on it? Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Don't be lazy, just read through this topic and you'll find everything you need to know.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 18 2007, 10:50 AM~7719568
> *Dis be my lincoln from the Together Carshow in Azusa, CA this past weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


is that the newer town cars like 2003-2006 ???

btw nice ride


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Apr 19 2007, 05:19 PM~7730540
> *is that the newer town cars like 2003-2006 ???
> 
> btw nice ride
> *


yes 03


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

THEY LOOK BAD ASS IN WHITE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

EXCLUSIVE *CUSTOM* BOOTY KIT DONE TO THE LINCOLN...PAIN IN THA ASS TO MAKE IT FIT...BUT MY BOY EVELIO CAME THROUGH LIKE ALWYAZ AND DID THE JOB!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: THANKS 2 HIM !!!

HERES SUM PICS 
















SITTING SO FLUSH LOOKS FACTORY!















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ROLLERZ ONLY !!!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

paint the bottom bucket


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Apr 19 2007, 09:53 PM~7732410
> *paint the bottom bucket
> *


X2 it would flow much better


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 18 2007, 08:50 AM~7719568
> *Dis be my lincoln from the Together Carshow in Azusa, CA this past weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


The ride looks good Jason :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

wow!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 19 2007, 09:43 PM~7732325
> *EXCLUSIVE CUSTOM BOOTY KIT DONE TO THE LINCOLN...PAIN IN THA ASS TO MAKE IT FIT...BUT MY BOY EVELIO CAME THROUGH LIKE ALWYAZ AND DID THE JOB!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANKS 2 HIM !!!
> 
> HERES SUM PICS
> ...


looks tight.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 19 2007, 08:43 PM~7732325
> *EXCLUSIVE CUSTOM BOOTY KIT DONE TO THE LINCOLN...PAIN IN THA ASS TO MAKE IT FIT...BUT MY BOY EVELIO CAME THROUGH LIKE ALWYAZ AND DID THE JOB!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANKS 2 HIM !!!
> 
> HERES SUM PICS
> ...




SHOULDA PAINTED THE BUCKET WHITE


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 19 2007, 11:43 PM~7732325
> *EXCLUSIVE CUSTOM BOOTY KIT DONE TO THE LINCOLN...PAIN IN THA ASS TO MAKE IT FIT...BUT MY BOY EVELIO CAME THROUGH LIKE ALWYAZ AND DID THE JOB!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANKS 2 HIM !!!
> 
> HERES SUM PICS
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

NAW IM NOT FEELING THE BUCKET WHITE... I LIKE THE CHROME STANDIN OUT...AND 2 BE THA 1ST! WITH A RIM INSIDE THE CONTI KIT ON A NEW BUBBLE LINC...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 20 2007, 01:15 PM~7735792
> *NAW IM NOT FEELING THE BUCKET WHITE... I LIKE THE CHROME STANDIN OUT...AND 2 BE THA 1ST! WITH A RIM INSIDE THE CONTI KIT ON A NEW BUBBLE LINC...
> *


I LIKE IT WITH THE CHROME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

*this linc made me drooooooooooooooooooooooool*


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

1 MORE WONT HURT... :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 20 2007, 12:25 PM~7736544
> *1 MORE WONT HURT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




WUT HAPPENED TO DA LIGHTS?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 01:37 PM~7736624
> *WUT HAPPENED  TO DA LIGHTS?
> *


INSTALLING HIDS IN MY REVERSE LIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY LINCOLN AT SAN BERNANDINO SHOW


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 03:56 PM~7736770
> *MY LINCOLN AT SAN BERNANDINO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


BIGGER PICS FOKKER :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 02:57 PM~7737264
> *BIGGER PICS FOKKER  :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 05:41 PM~7737576
> *HERE YOU GO DOGG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN HELLA TIGHT YOUR LINC ...I ,LOVE IT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 03:45 PM~7737594
> *LOOKIN HELLA TIGHT  YOUR LINC ...I ,LOVE IT
> *


thanks homie


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:08 PM~7737726
> *thanks homie
> *


  

MORE PICS OF IT BRO SIDE VIEWS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 04:15 PM~7737763
> *
> 
> MORE PICS OF IT BRO SIDE VIEWS :biggrin:
> *


here you go


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:18 PM~7737782
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


IM LOVIN IT!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 04:20 PM~7737798
> *IM LOVIN IT!!!
> *


IF YOU GO TO THE SUPER SHOW YOU'LL SEE IT TOTALLY DIFFERENT IN JACK STANDS MY CARS GOING UNDER CONSTRUCTION :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:22 PM~7737817
> *IF YOU GO TO THE SUPER SHOW YOU'LL SEE IT TOTALLY DIFFERENT IN JACK STANDS MY CARS GOING UNDER CONSTRUCTION :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 19 2007, 03:58 PM~7728608
> *
> *


INDIVIDUAL TX RYDER HAS A BAD FUCKIN ASS WHIP TOO


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 03:40 PM~7737931
> *INDIVIDUAL TX RYDER HAS A BAD FUCKIN ASS WHIP TOO
> *



THANX MAN ,COME GET IT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 04:40 PM~7737931
> *INDIVIDUAL TX RYDER HAS A BAD FUCKIN ASS WHIP TOO
> *


OOHHHHHHHHHYYYYYEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ITS ONE OF THE CLEANEST OUT THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 03:18 PM~7737782
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKIN GUD HOMIE


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:41 PM~7737939
> *OOHHHHHHHHHYYYYYEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ITS ONE OF THE CLEANEST OUT THEIR :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT ITS TO DROOL OVER :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 03:41 PM~7737939
> *OOHHHHHHHHHYYYYYEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ITS ONE OF THE CLEANEST OUT THEIR :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: THANX .MINES GETTIN PUT UP MON. ALSO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 04:42 PM~7737941
> *LOOKIN GUD HOMIE
> *


THIS LOOKS GOOD


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 06:43 PM~7737953
> *:happysad: THANX .MINES GETTIN PUT UP MON. ALSO
> *


GET SUM INT,TRUNK,ENGINE,UNDERCARAGE PICS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 04:43 PM~7737953
> *:happysad: THANX .MINES GETTIN PUT UP MON. ALSO
> *


 :0 WHAT YOU DOING TO IT?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:44 PM~7737960
> *THIS LOOKS GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


MAYHEM DROOLS ALL OVER HIMSELF :worship:  :


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2007, 03:46 PM~7737969
> *:0 WHAT YOU DOING TO IT?
> *




IF I TELL U I GOTTA KILL U


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 04:47 PM~7737977
> *IF I TELL U I GOTTA KILL U
> *


ARE YOU TAKING IT TO VEGAS THIS YEAR?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 06:47 PM~7737977
> *IF I TELL U I GOTTA KILL U
> *


ITS WORTH IT TELL ME AND NO PROB U CAN KILL ME :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 20 2007, 03:50 PM~7738000
> *ITS WORTH IT TELL ME AND NO PROB U CAN KILL ME :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 06:51 PM~7738005
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BUT AFTER U KILL ME GIVE ME JUST A LITTLE DIGNITY AND THROW ME IN YOUR SWEET LINCS TRUNK FOR MY FINAL RIDE BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

U WONT FIT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 04:56 PM~7738025
> *U WONT FIT
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> U WONT FIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> > U WONT FIT
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

NICE LINCS :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

frozty no is not cut am going w bags 

luxury roller the fifth wheel looks good


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any bodyknow whats the bigest sun roof u can put on these car


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 20 2007, 06:31 PM~7738771
> *any bodyknow whats the bigest sun roof u can put on these car
> *




38"


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cool thanxs for the info which cars came with that size of roof


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 15 2007, 10:27 PM~7700205
> *PLAYTIME'S OVER................
> 
> 
> ...


 what are you about to do !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 20 2007, 06:53 PM~7738930
> *what are you about to do !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

txryder is the car going to be in houston show


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THIS IS ALL I CAN SHOW


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 15 2007, 10:27 PM~7700205
> *PLAYTIME'S OVER................
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there sunday to pick up the frame


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FROM DA SHOP? THEY CLOSED


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 08:00 PM~7738981
> *THIS IS ALL I CAN SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


dats gonna look bad as fuck!!


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

ONE MORE OF MINE. NOT UP TOO THE LEVEL OF SOME THE LINCS HERE, BUT IT'S GETTING THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 20 2007, 09:03 PM~7739799
> *ONE MORE OF MINE. NOT UP TOO THE LEVEL OF SOME THE LINCS HERE, BUT IT'S GETTING THERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sall good homie mines getting there too  it has to go from nothing to being something, never be discouraged!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 06:57 PM~7738960
> *SHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 FOR YOU LINK OR ANOTHER ONE YOUR WORKING ON ?> :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 20 2007, 12:25 PM~7736544
> *1 MORE WONT HURT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



linc lookin good...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 21 2007, 11:10 AM~7742282
> *FOR YOU LINK OR ANOTHER ONE YOUR WORKING ON ?> :biggrin:
> *




mine gettin a big makeover for july houston show


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 22 2007, 10:30 AM~7746862
> *mine gettin a big makeover for july houston show
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 22 2007, 10:30 AM~7746862
> *mine gettin a big makeover for july houston show
> *


 :0 :0 new paint too?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 23 2007, 02:52 PM~7754835
> *:0  :0 new paint too?
> *


 :0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 22 2007, 09:30 AM~7746862
> *mine gettin a big makeover for july houston show
> *


 DAMMMMMMMMM CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 21 2007, 11:45 PM~7744814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 23 2007, 11:52 AM~7754835
> *:0  :0 new paint too?
> *




TODO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 03:38 PM~7755985
> *TODO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


estas perro homie must be nice


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

VOYA VENDER MIS MINOS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 04:50 PM~7756474
> *VOYA VENDER MIS MINOS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your a fool homie will you be taking it to vegas?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 04:50 PM~7756474
> *VOYA VENDER MIS MINOS
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 23 2007, 04:22 PM~7756740
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: your a fool homie will you be taking it to vegas?
> *




HOPEFULLY IT SOLD BY THEN. IF NOT IMMA GIVE IT TO WHICH EVER KID DONT SELL  AND BE THERE FO SHO!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

hey guys Im looking for some stock chrome wheels for my 98 TC if anyone happens to have theirs left.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 23 2007, 07:24 PM~7757908
> *hey guys Im looking for some stock chrome wheels for my 98 TC if anyone happens to have theirs left.
> *




GOOD LUCK. NOT TOO MANY OF HOSE AROUND. U CHECK EBAY?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 10:29 PM~7757945
> *GOOD LUCK. NOT TOO MANY OF HOSE AROUND. U CHECK EBAY?
> *


only finding singles without centers :angry:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

*Having some fun in my Lincoln this weekend...*


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

damn mando


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 15 2007, 07:50 PM~7698572
> *ya, the only other person that I think had one but not installed was Lincolnjames..... it catches eyes at shows.... I found it for $100 on ebay...... what a steal.
> *


i HAVE DAT GRILL NOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

HERES MY BOYS 98 LINCOLN...REDRUM


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

im about to get a 98 lincoln...my plans for it are blue with flake..white andblue interior..with emrboidery in the seats with my custom shit...blue frame with chrome undies..blue dish chrome spokes...4 pump 10 batt setup..do a swap...engine paint with chrome...what yall think..


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

bad ass


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 23 2007, 09:24 PM~7757908
> *hey guys Im looking for some stock chrome wheels for my 98 TC if anyone happens to have theirs left.
> *


You could have the aluminums polished.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

what are these headrests out of?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

POST YOUR RIDE SPANKY !!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 12:37 PM~7762709
> *POST YOUR RIDE SPANKY !!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Jan 16 2007, 10:38 PM~7007744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my 98 bucket so far


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 03:03 PM~7770803
> *my 98 bucket so far
> 
> 
> ...


WOW SWEET BUCKET ,I LL TAKE IT THEN :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Feb 14 2007, 04:55 PM~7261754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 any of yall in here have done ur dashboards??? i wanna do mine up in white but dont know if i should paint it or wrap it? andbody done theres if so post pics


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 22 2007, 09:30 AM~7746862
> *mine gettin a big makeover for july houston show
> *


 HOW MUCH DID THAT FRAME RUN YOU ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 12:03 PM~7770803
> *my 98 bucket so far
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

lone star

FUCKIN NICE BIG HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

lincoln towncar from the valley low lows car club


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 25 2007, 07:01 PM~7773526
> *lincoln towncar from the valley low lows car club
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE


----------



## ALEX39 (Mar 21, 2007)

EL TOWN DE LOS MACHETEROS


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn that mudafuckas clean


> _Originally posted by ALEX39_@Apr 25 2007, 06:03 PM~7774102
> *EL TOWN DE LOS MACHETEROS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

CLEAN! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

niceeeeeeeee :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I think I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 02:03 PM~7770803
> *my 98 bucket so far
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 25 2007, 06:01 PM~7773526
> *lincoln towncar from the valley low lows car club
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 26 2007, 04:03 AM~7776421
> *
> 
> 
> ...



unique....


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 12:03 PM~7770803
> *my 98 bucket so far
> 
> 
> ...


dam homie the roof is hurting them :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

X2


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DO THEY MAKE ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS FOR THESE CARS>?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

no turning back now.........................





...........


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 26 2007, 07:19 PM~7780696
> *no turning back now.........................
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK WHATS THAT RUN YOU?


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 26 2007, 06:19 PM~7780696
> *no turning back now.........................
> 
> 
> ...



oooowwwwwwwweeeeeeeee!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 26 2007, 04:23 PM~7780717
> *FUCK WHATS THAT RUN YOU?
> *



550 a hide. 
got 6  
custom dyed :0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 26 2007, 07:28 PM~7780763
> *550 a hide.
> got 6
> custom dyed  :0
> *


YOU FILTHY RICH BALLER :cheesy: :0


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 02:03 PM~7770803
> *my 98 bucket so far
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 11:59 AM~7719635
> *
> *


DAMN!!!!! Let's see what i have for trade......the 63, house, couple of dogs hmmmmm :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Apr 26 2007, 07:45 PM~7780896
> *DAMN!!!!!    Let's see what i have for trade......the 63, house, couple of dogs hmmmmm  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 WHAT U TALKIN BOUT>??????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 26 2007, 04:19 PM~7780696
> *no turning back now.........................
> 
> 
> ...


what u gonna do with that besides make me mad???


lay off the micky d's gordito!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

BAD ASS!!


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

my dash in my 98...... more pics to come :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Apr 27 2007, 05:11 PM~7788060
> *my dash in my 98...... more pics to come :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




nics :worship:


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Apr 27 2007, 05:20 PM~7788111
> *nics :worship:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

hok ice pearls


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

POST PICS OF YOUR EXTERIOR HOMIE.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Apr 27 2007, 06:11 PM~7788060
> *my dash in my 98...... more pics to come :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATZ FUCKIN NICE


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 27 2007, 08:07 PM~7788981
> *POST PICS OF YOUR EXTERIOR HOMIE.
> *


it's goin into the booth in a couple of weeks, then gettin more murals. i'll keep u updated bro.  thanks for your info on the swap


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

getting worked on...


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 26 2007, 06:47 PM~7780915
> *:0 WHAT U TALKIN BOUT>??????
> *


The blue linc, damn it's nice :biggrin:


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

18"cylinders... custom 4-link and rear crossmember fabrication... 4 pump and custom hardline :biggrin:


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@Apr 28 2007, 01:47 AM~7790472
> *18"cylinders... custom 4-link and rear crossmember fabrication... 4 pump and custom hardline :biggr
> 
> 
> ...


almost done :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

great shit timmay


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2007, 01:06 AM~7790437
> *getting worked on...
> 
> 
> ...




HEY TUNA THE RIMS U WANT R ON THAT RACK UP THERE :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 28 2007, 08:48 AM~7790832
> *HEY TUNA THE RIMS U WANT R  ON THAT RACK UP THERE :0
> *



my og rims? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 28 2007, 06:49 AM~7790834
> *my og rims?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tuna_Sammich Apr 23 2007, 07:24 PM | | Post #2087 

216RIDER

Posts: 22,574
Joined: Aug 2003
From: Cleveland, Ohio
Car Club: OURLIFE CC




hey guys Im looking for some stock chrome wheels for my 98 TC if anyone happens to have theirs left.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 28 2007, 08:55 AM~7790851
> *Tuna_Sammich  Apr 23 2007, 07:24 PM    |  | Post #2087
> 
> 216RIDER
> ...


 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 28 2007, 06:59 AM~7790866
> *:0
> *



MAKE THAY $ ABEL


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

eh saw this a while back..what size are these rims..


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@Apr 28 2007, 01:47 AM~7790472
> *18"cylinders... custom 4-link and rear crossmember fabrication... 4 pump and custom hardline :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


daaaammmmm


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

514LUX_LINCOLN 

MAD FUCKIN PROPZ TO YOU BRO


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@Apr 28 2007, 02:47 AM~7790472
> *18"cylinders... custom 4-link and rear crossmember fabrication... 4 pump and custom hardline :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



are u doing anything 2 ur driveshaft??? are u adding a slip yoke? and 1 last thing u still got ur speakers in there or the cylinders dont touch them
props homie coming out hard! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CYCLON3_@Apr 28 2007, 10:03 AM~7791219
> *eh saw this a while back..what size are these rims..
> 
> 
> ...


22s


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

Can I do a front end alignment on my 1998 lincoln with my 14's on?????


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I LOST ANOTHER RIM HOMIES THIS SUCKS :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT..... :angel:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 30 2007, 01:16 PM~7802815
> *I LOST ANOTHER RIM HOMIES THIS SUCKS :angry:
> *


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 30 2007, 10:16 AM~7802815
> *I LOST ANOTHER RIM HOMIES THIS SUCKS :angry:
> *


I TAKE IT YOU HAVENT DONE THE SWAP :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 30 2007, 03:47 PM~7803754
> *I TAKE IT YOU HAVENT DONE THE SWAP :0
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 30 2007, 01:47 PM~7803754
> *I TAKE IT YOU HAVENT DONE THE SWAP :0
> *


CAR WAS JUST SITTING AT THE SHOP,SO I TOOK IT TO SAN BERNANDINO SHOW  THEN WAS DRIVING IT BACK TO THE SHOP AND POW BANG BOOOM THERE GOES THE RIM


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:24 PM~7803999
> *CAR WAS JUST SITTING AT THE SHOP,SO I TOOK IT TO SAN BERNANDINO SHOW  THEN WAS DRIVING IT BACK TO THE SHOP AND POW BANG BOOOM THERE GOES THE RIM
> *


PICS?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 30 2007, 10:16 AM~7802815
> *I LOST ANOTHER RIM HOMIES THIS SUCKS :angry:
> *




WFT HAPPENED?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 28 2007, 06:03 PM~7792771
> *are u doing anything 2 ur driveshaft??? are u adding a slip yoke? and 1 last thing u still got ur speakers in there or the cylinders dont touch them
> props homie coming out hard! :biggrin:
> *



yes i have a slipyoke i have 9 inches of travel  and no my cylinders dont touch the speaker


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 28 2007, 07:07 AM~7790712
> *great shit timmay
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Dirty and dusty cause it's under construction but nice lock up...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2007, 06:56 PM~7805706
> *Dirty and dusty cause it's under construction but nice lock up...
> 
> 
> ...



nah bro you dont understand its the brand new house of color paint they call it ''dust paint''


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 30 2007, 05:43 PM~7805600
> *yes i have a slipyoke i have 9 inches of travel   and no my cylinders dont touch the speaker
> *


damn that linc is hard!!!! props


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 514LUX_LINCOLN_@Apr 28 2007, 01:47 AM~7790472
> *18"cylinders... custom 4-link and rear crossmember fabrication... 4 pump and custom hardline :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what type a-arms you gona hop on? post pics if you can bro. :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 25 2007, 01:19 PM~7770931
> *any of yall in here have done ur dashboards??? i wanna do mine up in white but dont know if i should paint it or wrap it? andbody done theres if so post pics
> *


i got that one painted :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 30 2007, 04:09 PM~7804963
> *WFT HAPPENED?
> *


I WAS GOING TO WORK AND HIT A DIP HARD AND THEIR GOES THE RIM


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2007, 03:07 PM~7811443
> *I WAS GOING TO WORK AND HIT A DIP HARD AND THEIR GOES THE RIM
> *


PICS??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 1 2007, 01:10 PM~7811459
> *PICS??
> *


I WILL POST THEM SOON MAYHEM DONT TRIP


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2007, 03:18 PM~7811507
> *I WILL POST THEM SOON MAYHEM DONT TRIP
> *


I DIDNT TRIP ,I CAN WALK PROPERLY HOMIE? :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 1 2007, 01:47 PM~7811749
> *I DIDNT TRIP ,I CAN WALK PROPERLY HOMIE? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOOL HOMIE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2007, 04:34 PM~7812114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU A FOOL HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Apr 27 2007, 06:11 PM~7788060
> *my dash in my 98...... more pics to come :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


did you remove the wood grain or did you paint on? :0


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

:loco: 








my ride from hon.,HI(kalihi)


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@May 1 2007, 08:12 PM~7815106
> *:loco:
> 
> 
> ...



clean...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

14x7 Daytons, with spindle conversion, thanks everyone for the info on the swap.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

Dat muthafucker is clean


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 1 2007, 09:54 PM~7816012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD. I DONT SEE TOO MANY THAT COLOR.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2007, 06:55 PM~7805702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAMN THAT BITCH IS GONNA BE BAD ASS! :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@May 1 2007, 10:46 PM~7814830
> *did you remove the wood grain or did you paint on? :0
> *


YES HE REMOVED IT AND PAINTED IT??


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335587

FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT KNOW


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 2 2007, 02:16 PM~7819228
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335587
> 
> FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT KNOW
> *


OH I KNOW ,AND I THINK YOU SHOULD DELIVER IT TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 03:03 PM~7770803
> *my 98 bucket so far
> 
> 
> ...


nice plaque


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that sucks forgiven did u have any body damage


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 2 2007, 01:43 PM~7819944
> *that sucks forgiven did u have any body damage
> *


NO THANK GOD THE CAR WAS LOCKED UP :biggrin: IN THE BACK


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 2 2007, 04:21 PM~7820248
> *NO THANK GOD THE CAR WAS LOCKED UP :biggrin: IN THE BACK
> *


PICS FOKKER ,I JUST TRIPPED OVER A CORDLESS PHONE BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 2 2007, 02:47 PM~7820422
> *PICS FOKKER ,I JUST TRIPPED OVER A CORDLESS PHONE BAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


I TOLD YOU YOU BE TRIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 2 2007, 04:53 PM~7820489
> *I TOLD YOU YOU BE TRIPPIN :biggrin:
> *


HAHA ...YES

NOW MAKE WIFF THE PICS?


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@May 1 2007, 07:46 PM~7814830
> *did you remove the wood grain or did you paint on? :0
> *


stripped every bit of wood grain and painted it out of the vehicle, no cutting corners :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 2 2007, 11:47 AM~7819477
> *OH I KNOW ,AND I THINK YOU SHOULD DELIVER IT TO ME  :biggrin:
> *




WHEN EVER U READY


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 3 2007, 12:58 AM~7825066
> *WHEN EVER U READY
> *


 :angry:


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

damn i love LINCOLNS!!!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

VEGAS LINCOLNS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CYCLON3_@May 3 2007, 06:38 AM~7825693
> *damn i love LINCOLNS!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

+6


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

i like texas's linc..that candy orange..wowww its nice


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 3 2007, 02:58 AM~7825066
> *WHEN EVER U READY
> *


 :0 NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 3 2007, 08:04 AM~7825815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT FOUND THIS BITCH IN THE MIDDLE OF PAGE 3 YOU SLACKERZ :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2007, 10:41 AM~7833964
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 4 2007, 05:59 PM~7835984
> *:biggrin:
> *


OK FOKKER NOW MAKE WIFF THEM PICS OF YOUR RIMS FALLIN OF ALREADY ITS BEEN ALMOST A WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THANX TO THE HOMIE EASTFRES  
*<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoIRbYLjtYQ\' target=\'_blank\'>CLICK HERE</a>*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 5 2007, 09:43 AM~7839323
> *THANX TO THE HOMIE EASTFRES
> <a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoIRbYLjtYQ\' target=\'_blank\'>CLICK HERE</a>
> *


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 5 2007, 09:43 AM~7839323
> *THANX TO THE HOMIE EASTFRES
> <a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoIRbYLjtYQ\' target=\'_blank\'>CLICK HERE</a>
> *


 thats a bad ass video bro :biggrin: car looks off the hook man !!!


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

with stripes and chrome pillars!


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

:cheesy: nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 6 2007, 01:38 PM~7844429
> *with stripes  and chrome pillars!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 6 2007, 03:38 PM~7844429
> *with stripes  and chrome pillars!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 6 2007, 12:38 PM~7844429
> *with stripes  and chrome pillars!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOLD COAST RYDER_@May 7 2007, 11:29 PM~7856259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You lucky S O B she is so fucking fine


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLD COAST RYDER_@May 7 2007, 11:29 PM~7856259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nicee!!!


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

damnn nothing like fine hynaz with there tits agaisnt a LINCOLN!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CYCLON3_@May 8 2007, 12:26 PM~7857952
> *damnn nothing like fine hynaz with there tits agaisnt a LINCOLN!!!!!!
> *


and tattoos :biggrin:


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 8 2007, 12:26 PM~7857960
> *and tattoos :biggrin:
> *


haha no doubt! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CYCLON3_@May 8 2007, 12:56 PM~7858150
> *haha no doubt! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 8 2007, 09:58 AM~7858161
> *
> *




MAYHEM WILL KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE UP CLOSE REAL SOON


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 7 2007, 11:35 PM~7856279
> *You lucky S O B  she is so fucking fine
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 8 2007, 01:17 PM~7858268
> *MAYHEM WILL KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE UP CLOSE REAL SOON
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOLD COAST RYDER_@May 8 2007, 12:29 AM~7856259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 8 2007, 03:46 PM~7860262
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

well I bought a 98 town car.when you do the swap what do you change upper contr arm rotors and cailbers too and why do you do the swap just to put 13 on the car thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by speedman_@May 9 2007, 01:07 PM~7868305
> *well I bought a 98 town car.when you do the swap  what do you change upper contr arm rotors and cailbers too and why do you do the swap just to put 13 on the car thanks
> *


THE BRAKES ARE TOO BIG. THEY WILL RUB. YOU CAN GRIND AND ADD ADAPTERS BUT THATS JUST ASKING FOR A WHEEL OFF. YOU NEED THE SPINDLES,ROTORS.CALIPERS,AND SWAY BAR LINKS IF YOU AINT JUICING IT. 
I THINK 13 STILL RUB. I ROLL 14'S. ITS A BIG CAR SO THATS Y I DIDNT OPT FOR THE 13'S


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

thanks homie for the reply when you do the swap does the abs and the trec control bolt right back up


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by speedman_@May 10 2007, 08:56 AM~7874552
> *thanks homie for the reply when you do the swap does the abs and the trec control  bolt right back up
> *


Yes as long as you get it from a 91-94 town car that has abs.


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

agree


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by speedman_@May 10 2007, 08:56 AM~7874552
> *thanks homie for the reply when you do the swap does the abs and the trec control  bolt right back up
> *


YES IT DOES


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

im about to buy me a linc.. Im plannin on throwing some 14's on it, should i still do the swap? what size tires yall with 14's rollin on?14x7 or 14x6?? any other suggestions? Yall happy with ur linc's???


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 10 2007, 12:42 PM~7876176
> *im about to buy me a linc.. Im plannin on throwing some 14's on it, should i still do the swap? what size tires yall with 14's rollin on?14x7 or 14x6?? any other suggestions? Yall happy with ur linc's???
> *


I ROLL 175/70/14. AND YESIM VERY SATISFIED. DO THE SWAP. YOU WONT HAVE TO WORRY BOUT YOUR WHEELS FALLING OFF


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

most the TC im lookin at have about 190-300k miles.. how much does urs have.. hows it run? what u think one with that much miles is worth? i know someone who just grinded the calibers i guess.. down and rolls 14's no problem


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 10 2007, 12:49 PM~7876228
> *most the TC im lookin at have about 190-300k miles.. how much does urs have.. hows it run? what u think one with that much miles is worth? i know someone who just grinded the calibers i guess.. down and rolls 14's no problem
> *


MINES HAS 110K. I GOT IT WITH 90K FOR 3,500. THATS ALOT OF MILES. ITS ON YOU I GUESS. MAYBE LOOK INTO GETTING A NEW MOTOR AND TRANNY. THERES ALOT OF PEOPLE ON HERE HAD WHEELS COME OFF WITH SPACERS AND GRINDING


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

damn u got urs at a good price,hopefully ill find one for that cheap.


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 10 2007, 12:45 PM~7876198
> *I ROLL 175/70/14. AND YESIM VERY SATISFIED. DO THE SWAP. YOU WONT HAVE TO WORRY BOUT YOUR WHEELS FALLING OFF
> *


x2


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

why 98-2000? wassup with a 2001, any difference?


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Got the chrome rocker panel on today! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 11 2007, 12:34 PM~7883849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  nice lincs. too bad i cant afford one


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

there not expensive, the depreaction value is goes down on these cars, ive seen some for $5000-6000, with good miles


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 11 2007, 02:17 PM~7884072
> *there not expensive, the depreaction value is goes down on these cars, ive seen some for $5000-6000, with good miles
> *


maybe but their discontinued so there gonna hold their value


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOLD COAST RYDER_@May 8 2007, 12:29 AM~7856259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


eh homie whats this girls name


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

TTT for the Big Lincs


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

can u guys post pics of your hydrolic set ups


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt for lincolns


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CYCLON3_@May 14 2007, 08:29 AM~7898432
> *ttt for lincolns
> *


x2


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 14 2007, 08:59 AM~7899367
> *x2
> *


x3 I need the MO-TI-VATION :cheesy:


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

haha tru that tru that man


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT... uffin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Trust me man this summer my Lincoln is all there is on my MIND!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BRING THE LINCOLNS TO OUR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Just installed some new headlights on mine


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@May 15 2007, 06:02 PM~7910094
> *Just installed some new headlights on mine
> *


POST PICS OF YOUR WHIP :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 11 2007, 01:34 PM~7883849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are all those 13's??


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

nicee


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what size of of springs are u guys useing on the front of the cars


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 16 2007, 08:24 PM~7919708
> *are all those 13's??
> *


the first one has 14x7 spokes da rest are 13's


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 16 2007, 08:24 PM~7919708
> *are all those 13's??
> *


NOT THE FIRST ONE HIS ON 14s


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ROLLIN ON 13s HOMIE GOODTIMES SFV


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 17 2007, 01:42 PM~7923718
> *ROLLIN ON 13s HOMIE GOODTIMES SFV
> 
> 
> ...


YA GOT ANY SIDE PICS AND WITH IT LAYING FRAME :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 17 2007, 10:42 AM~7923718
> *ROLLIN ON 13s HOMIE GOODTIMES SFV
> 
> 
> ...




 another set of daytons gone to waste :tears: :tears:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 17 2007, 12:06 PM~7923873
> *YA GOT ANY SIDE PICS AND WITH IT LAYING FRAME :0
> *


THATS AS LOW AS IT GOES HOMIE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 12:55 PM~7917160
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 17 2007, 07:14 PM~7923918
> *  another set of daytons gone to waste :tears:  :tears:
> *


what do you mean?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 17 2007, 12:17 PM~7923935
> *what do you mean?
> *


HIS JUST HATTING :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FORGIVEN knows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


jus fuckin w/ ya again homie.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 17 2007, 02:15 PM~7923921
> *THATS AS LOW AS IT GOES HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


POST MORE PICS WITH THE WHITE RIMS ON THOSE MAKE IT LOOK ALOT SICKERRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 17 2007, 12:18 PM~7923941
> *FORGIVEN knows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> jus fuckin w/ ya again homie.
> *


 :biggrin: DONT TRIP DOWG DID YOU GET RID OF IT YET?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 17 2007, 07:17 PM~7923935
> *what do you mean?
> *


awright then..I kinda liked it, clean


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 17 2007, 11:18 AM~7923940
> *HIS JUST HATTING :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 17 2007, 11:19 AM~7923950
> *:biggrin: DONT TRIP DOWG DID YOU GET RID OF IT YET?
> *




n da works


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2007, 11:21 AM~7923965
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




dont pay attention to him. its just my son craving attention :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 17 2007, 11:14 AM~7923918
> *  another set of daytons gone to waste :tears:  :tears:
> *












:0


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2007, 01:21 PM~7923965
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNIT!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

THIS IS MY FAVORITE LINC I EVER SEEN


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 17 2007, 12:20 PM~7923958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GOT ME HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 17 2007, 12:21 PM~7923968
> *n da works
> *


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DONT DO IT


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 17 2007, 11:42 AM~7923718
> *ROLLIN ON 13s HOMIE GOODTIMES SFV
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

SO WHAT DO YOU GUYS DO ABOUT THE REAR LOWER TRAILING ARM DO YOU KEEP THEM IN THE STOCK POSTION OR DO YOU MOVE THEM AND WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK JUICE OR BAGS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 17 2007, 01:29 PM~7924437
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS DOGG SHES BACK IN ACTION :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 17 2007, 06:45 PM~7926677
> *GRACIAS DOGG SHES BACK IN ACTION :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: ill take pics of mine saturday


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

looks way cleaner on them one threes :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 17 2007, 09:42 AM~7923718
> *ROLLIN ON 13s HOMIE GOODTIMES SFV
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

[/


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANOTHER ACCIDENT WITH MY RIM :angry: THATS IT NOMORE TAKING HER OUT UNTILL I DO THE SWAP :angry: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 18 2007, 05:06 PM~7932850
> *ANOTHER ACCIDENT WITH MY RIM :angry: THATS IT NOMORE TAKING HER OUT UNTILL I DO THE SWAP :angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *





SORRY TO HEAR THAT. 


R.I.P.




PINCHE RIN DE CHINA :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 18 2007, 06:09 PM~7932871
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT.
> R.I.P.
> PINCHE RIN DE CHINA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SERIO HOMIE MAYBE AROUND HERE NO MORE LONG TRIPS :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 18 2007, 05:28 PM~7932951
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SERIO HOMIE MAYBE AROUND HERE NO MORE LONG TRIPS :biggrin:
> *


what exactly happened and why ? did you grind and spacer?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 17 2007, 12:28 PM~7924024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

mine still on project


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 19 2007, 10:36 PM~7938704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 19 2007, 09:36 PM~7938704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel+May 19 2007, 09:36 PM~7938704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

nicee homiez..reall nice


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

mexicanpoison car looks good


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 20 2007, 12:33 AM~7939634
> *mexicanpoison car looks good
> *


thanks bro just starting off :biggrin:  more goodies to be on it


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 19 2007, 08:36 PM~7938704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD. DO ALL THAT CHROME GOLD :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

the more i see of these the more i wanna sale my caddy for one......


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@May 20 2007, 12:43 PM~7940854
> *LOOKS GOOD. DO ALL THAT CHROME GOLD :biggrin:
> *



borrow me 20k


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 21 2007, 03:23 PM~7948325
> *TTT
> *


POST YOUR LINC MEXICANANUS??


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 01:25 PM~7948344
> *POST YOUR LINC MEXICANANUS??
> *


already did penedejete


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 21 2007, 03:59 PM~7948636
> *already  did  penedejete
> *


SO ITS THE ONE AT TOP OF THIS PAGE VECA?..SWEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 02:03 PM~7948667
> *SO ITS THE ONE AT TOP OF THIS PAGE VECA?..SWEEEEEEEEEEEET
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 19 2007, 10:26 PM~7938991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie i like those half tops


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 21 2007, 04:13 PM~7948738
> *nice homie i like those half tops
> *


I CAN DO WITH OUT THE HALF TOPS AND THOSE FUCKIN CHROME TRIMS AROUND THE WHEEL WELL :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 02:16 PM~7948760
> *I CAN DO WITH OUT THE HALF TOPS AND THOSE FUCKIN CHROME  TRIMS AROUND THE WHEEL WELL :uh:
> *


like this? :biggrin: 








or like this :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 21 2007, 04:19 PM~7948783
> *like this?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YA BRO ,THAT WHITE/WHITE IS GANGSTA


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 02:26 PM~7948846
> *FUCK YA BRO ,THAT WHITE/WHITE IS GANGSTA
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 21 2007, 04:31 PM~7948881
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thanks
> *


  YA THE WHITE ON WHITE OR THE BLACK ON BLACKS ARE THE SICKEST


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 21 2007, 02:13 PM~7948738
> *nice homie i like those half tops
> *


gracias bro yea the chrome pieces on the wells are gonna be engraved


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 21 2007, 04:36 PM~7948914
> *gracias bro  yea  the  chrome  pieces  on the  wells  are  gonna be  engraved
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

I HAVE A QUESTION? I DID THE SPINDLE SWAP AND IM ROLLING 14'S. WHAT WOULD I HAVE TO DO TO ROLL 13'S? WOULD I NEED TO GRIND? THANXZ IN ADVANCE.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 22 2007, 12:57 AM~7953844
> *I HAVE A QUESTION? I DID THE SPINDLE SWAP AND IM ROLLING 14'S. WHAT WOULD I HAVE TO DO TO ROLL 13'S? WOULD I NEED TO GRIND?  THANXZ IN ADVANCE.
> *


Throw a small spacer on there not the ones with the lugs on them the kinda you can get at pep boys should fit if not minor grinding may be needed


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 22 2007, 01:17 AM~7953868
> *Throw a small spacer on there not the ones with the lugs on them the kinda you can get at pep boys should fit if not minor grinding may be needed
> *


thanx for the info. 14 inch tires are to much of a hassle to find. im going t o switch. fuck it. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 22 2007, 04:17 AM~7953868
> *Throw a small spacer on there not the ones with the lugs on them the kinda you can get at pep boys should fit if not minor grinding may be needed
> *


PICS??????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MAYHEM SHE WANTS YOU TO COME GET HER SHES LONELY


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 22 2007, 03:26 PM~7956257
> *MAYHEM SHE WANTS YOU TO COME GET HER SHES LONELY
> 
> 
> ...


OH YA ,I LL TAKE HER :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 22 2007, 01:26 PM~7956257
> *MAYHEM SHE WANTS YOU TO COME GET HER SHES LONELY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

this was mine . I did that about a year ago.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 19 2007, 11:26 PM~7938991
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Nice TC homie. I really like the half top on it.....different  :thumbsup: *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@May 22 2007, 08:31 PM~7958989
> *Nice TC homie.  I really like the half top on it.....different   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 22 2007, 07:26 PM~7958948
> *this was mine . I did that about a year ago.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LICENSE PLATE IS *BAD*!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 22 2007, 08:26 PM~7958948
> *this was mine . I did that about a year ago.
> 
> 
> ...


what did u do


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

what do these cars go for, and with how many miles ive been looking for one for the past 3 weeks... thanks for the help.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 22 2007, 08:54 PM~7960218
> *what do these cars go for, and with how many miles ive been looking for one for the past 3 weeks... thanks for the help.
> *



depeds on year, mine had 1998 Lincoln it had 40,000 miles 11 or 12,000 about 4 years ago


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 22 2007, 12:57 AM~7953844
> *I HAVE A QUESTION? I DID THE SPINDLE SWAP AND IM ROLLING 14'S. WHAT WOULD I HAVE TO DO TO ROLL 13'S? WOULD I NEED TO GRIND?  THANXZ IN ADVANCE.
> *


I just bolted mine on, no grinding. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 22 2007, 11:47 PM~7960745
> *I just bolted mine on, no grinding. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YEAR SPINDLES DID YOU USE BRO?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 23 2007, 12:12 AM~7960813
> *WHAT YEAR SPINDLES DID YOU USE BRO?
> *


early 80's


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 23 2007, 12:19 AM~7960825
> *early 80's
> *


Prolly thats why!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

good info. i just have one more question. has anyone tried bolting up an early 80's a-arm on the 91-94 tc spindle? :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 22 2007, 08:41 PM~7959561
> *what did u do
> *



Some ass hole pulled out in front of that truck in front of me And i DIDNT a have time to stop . AND I was on my way to order a hydro set forit.


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 23 2007, 06:36 AM~7961498
> *Some ass hole pulled out in front of that truck in front of me And i DIDNT a have time to stop . AND I was on my way to order a hydro set forit.
> *


That sucks  Well what are your plans? you gonna do up another one or no?
Your wrecked one doesnt look that bad I mean if you can replace the bumper, hood and fenders? Did the hit reach the engine and the frame?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

DAMN


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 23 2007, 02:47 AM~7960745
> *I just bolted mine on, no grinding. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PICS?


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@May 23 2007, 07:22 AM~7961697
> *That sucks   Well what are your plans? you gonna do up another one or no?
> Your wrecked one doesnt look that bad I mean if you can replace the bumper, hood and fenders? Did the hit reach the engine and the frame?
> *



it hit the motor and pushed it to lthe fire wall. Im not to sure I moight get another one but I m looking in to buying my homies fleetwood


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 23 2007, 03:48 PM~7963738
> *it hit the motor and pushed it to lthe fire wall. Im not to sure I moight get another one but I m looking in to buying my homies fleetwood
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

A LIL SNEAK PEAK FOR THE LINCOLN LOVERS COMMING OUT SOON


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 20 2007, 08:20 PM~7943989
> *borrow me 20k
> *


I'LL DO IT FOR HALF THAT PRICE


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 24 2007, 11:58 AM~7970247
> *A LIL SNEAK PEAK FOR THE LINCOLN LOVERS COMMING OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 24 2007, 11:58 AM~7970247
> *A LIL SNEAK PEAK FOR THE LINCOLN LOVERS COMMING OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


AND THEIRS MORE TO COME HOMIE


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

damn thats nice


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

[quote=MAYHEM,May 25 2007, 08:40 


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 That towncar looking right. That yours mayhem?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 25 2007, 07:40 AM~7976094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: damn thatz fuckin sick


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 25 2007, 07:40 AM~7976094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL HOMIE THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

NICE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+May 25 2007, 09:24 AM~7976321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 25 2007, 07:40 AM~7976094
> *
> 
> 
> ...



uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

STILL WORKIN ON THE TOWN CAR
























THATS THE PAINTER OSCAR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE 818


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 26 2007, 01:19 PM~7983608
> *STILL WORKIN ON THE TOWN CAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 26 2007, 12:19 PM~7983608
> *STILL WORKIN ON THE TOWN CAR
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 26 2007, 06:03 PM~7984705
> *:0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Dont know whos car is this but it was last year at Scrape 2006, belongs to Lux C.C. though


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@May 28 2007, 07:25 AM~7991369
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats my lincoln at scrape last year  whit my china and the og trailing arm :0


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 28 2007, 05:30 AM~7991376
> *thats my lincoln at scrape last year   whit my china and the og trailing arm :0
> *


Forreal, I spoke to someone around this car last year. I believe his name was Luxurious Timmay??? I am not sure. But thats a nice car, I saw video of it hopping and this car does pretty good hits! Pretty clean too :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks man but i like im 100x like that


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> > :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 That towncar looking right. That yours mayhem?
> 
> 
> no its a homie in the clubs sick ass ride his names abel. :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 26 2007, 06:07 PM~7984735
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE
> *


gracias perro yours too on them thangs :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 30 2007, 01:00 PM~8008432
> *
> *


Abel man... we need some more pics of your car, you know what I mean? Some more action :biggrin: some more activity goin' on around the car :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MORE PICS OF MY RIDE "FORGIVEN"


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 30 2007, 03:14 PM~8008596
> *MORE PICS OF MY RIDE "FORGIVEN"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 30 2007, 01:14 PM~8008596
> *MORE PICS OF MY RIDE "FORGIVEN"
> 
> 
> ...


Nice patterns bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@May 30 2007, 02:11 PM~8008563
> *Abel man... we need some more pics of your car, you know what I mean? Some more action :biggrin: some more activity goin' on around the car :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 30 2007, 02:14 PM~8008596
> *MORE PICS OF MY RIDE "FORGIVEN"
> 
> 
> ...


  now thats the best linc ive seen :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@May 30 2007, 03:11 PM~8008563
> *Abel man... we need some more pics of your car, you know what I mean? Some more action :biggrin: some more activity goin' on around the car :cheesy:
> *



bah now my exaust is at the chrome shop  ready in 2 week :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 25 2007, 07:40 AM~7976094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttmft with these pics...props on the whip homie...that 3 wheel is SERIOUS!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

forgiven car looks sick nice job


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

forgiven car looks sick nice job


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@May 30 2007, 04:15 PM~8009138
> *ttmft with these pics...props on the whip homie...that 3 wheel is SERIOUS!
> *



thanks man  yeah...maybe gold plate some part afetr the summer :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 30 2007, 02:46 PM~8008885
> * now thats  the best linc ive seen  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 30 2007, 03:23 PM~8009196
> *forgiven car looks sick nice job
> *


GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 30 2007, 03:32 PM~8009251
> *thanks man   yeah...maybe gold plate some part afetr the summer :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 30 2007, 07:06 PM~8010669
> *GRACIAS HOMIE
> *


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

when you do the spindle swap do you need to get the front end alinement


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by speedman_@Jun 1 2007, 07:27 AM~8021335
> *when you do the spindle swap do you need to get the front end alinement
> *


Yes.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 30 2007, 05:32 PM~8009251
> *thanks man   yeah...maybe gold plate some part afetr the summer :biggrin:
> *


you big ballerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 1 2007, 09:23 AM~8021808
> *you big ballerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :0
> *



borrow me some money bro :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 1 2007, 10:32 AM~8021867
> *borrow me some money bro :0
> *


you wnat me to borrow from you,how much you gonna give me? :cheesy:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 30 2007, 01:14 PM~8008596
> *MORE PICS OF MY RIDE "FORGIVEN"
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REALLY GOOD HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 30 2007, 01:14 PM~8008596
> *MORE PICS OF MY RIDE "FORGIVEN"
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN SHOW OFF!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 25 2007, 08:40 AM~7976094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2007, 01:01 PM~8022861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

hey lone star show me pics of the linc layin frame


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 1 2007, 10:04 AM~8022891
> *hey lone star show me pics of the linc  layin frame
> *


i only have a couple pics. the back sits low, drags muffler, the front doesnt sit that low...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2007, 11:01 AM~8022861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! and that boy got the plaque bolted up...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2007, 01:06 PM~8022904
> *i only have a couple pics. the back sits low, drags muffler, the front doesnt sit that low...
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 1 2007, 02:44 PM~8023472
> *
> *


sup mexicananus :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2007, 11:01 AM~8022861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin hard!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 1 2007, 12:46 PM~8023477
> *sup mexicananus :biggrin:
> *


whats up freak hows it goin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MORE :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 1 2007, 11:06 AM~8023255
> *damn! and that boy got the plaque bolted up...
> *


aint no turnin back now


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 1 2007, 10:06 AM~8022466
> *DAMN SHOW OFF!
> *


I WANNA BE LIKE YOU HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 1 2007, 02:55 PM~8023520
> *whats  up  freak  hows it goin
> *


good bro and you.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2007, 11:01 AM~8022861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 1 2007, 01:03 PM~8023553
> *MORE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

well got the rims on fuck i had to grid the fuck out of the caliper


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by speedman_@Jun 2 2007, 06:58 PM~8029694
> *well got the rims on fuck i had to grid the fuck out of the caliper
> 
> *



yeah that fucking caliper are too fuckign big :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Showin everythin off!








Doors up!!








No need for head rest when u have 2 15'' Flipdowns!








Sweet ass!








InDash and custom Ps2!








Mufflers!!








Engine!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2007, 11:01 AM~8022861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I like that bro..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 1 2007, 12:03 PM~8023553
> *MORE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2007, 10:01 AM~8022861
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2007, 12:01 PM~8022861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sexy shit


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice ride but how do u get 13's on it.


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by speedman_@Jun 2 2007, 04:58 PM~8029694
> *well got the rims on fuck i had to grid the fuck out of the caliper
> 
> *


what size are those?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Jun 3 2007, 05:14 PM~8034363
> *what size are those?
> *


They 14/7 175 .75 and they look fucking small on that car they look like 13 on it iam going to do the spidle swap before I juice it.shit I had a 68 impala with a 4 piston caliber and I didnt have grid that fuck much on that impala like I had to do the town car but its all worth it :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 1 2007, 12:08 PM~8023578
> *I WANNA BE LIKE YOU HOMIE :biggrin:
> *




A PLAYER? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 5 2007, 02:21 PM~8045823
> *A PLAYER? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


what instrument you play? :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 5 2007, 12:21 PM~8045823
> *A PLAYER? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ESTAS PERRO.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CLEARED!!! IM THINKING OF PAINTING MY LIGHTS? WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 5 2007, 12:24 PM~8045847
> *CLEARED!!! IM THINKING OF PAINTING MY LIGHTS? WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


 PROPS ON IT HOMEBOY....WHITE ON WHITE LINCOLN CAME OUT LOOKING SICK....HOW U GUNNA PAINT THE LIGHTS KUZ IM THINKING BOUT PAINTING MINES ASWELL JUST DONT KNOW WHAT WILL LOOK GOOD... A :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DAS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 5 2007, 04:10 PM~8047733
> *DAS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 5 2007, 11:24 AM~8045847
> *CLEARED!!! IM THINKING OF PAINTING MY LIGHTS? WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT HOMIE! CHECK OUT THE 1'S ON BIG BODY


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 12 2007, 07:57 PM~7679264
> *Well you better let dude from new mexico know where is cheaper, because a few cali shops told him 12- 15 thousand just to do the swap and some chrome.
> *


16 grand. Thats with a fully wrapped frame candied and the whole belly candied aswell. Price also includes reinforced suspension chromed and a hopping set up


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

this is my new intake manifold I just installed.........I'll finish it on friday and post more pics...


http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z252/7m...pg?t=1180934695


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 6 2007, 08:30 AM~8051717
> *this is my new intake manifold I just installed.........I'll finish it on friday and post more pics...
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z252/7m...pg?t=1180934695
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

Majestics "pinktown"


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jun 5 2007, 06:54 PM~8048035
> *DO IT HOMIE! CHECK OUT THE 1'S ON BIG BODY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Speak Eazy (Jun 5, 2007)

[img=http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/6002/dscn1102hq8.jpg]

[img=http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/1412/dscn1103aq7.jpg]

heres my lincoln
nothing special ........yet

I have a question maybe yall can help me
I want to put 16" wire rims on here

is it possible?
or do I have to mess with anything?

also with knock offs isn't it really eazy for someone to come along and jack your rims if they wanted to?
is there any type of lock that they make for knock off?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Speak Eazy_@Jun 6 2007, 10:59 AM~8051885
> *[img=http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/6002/dscn1102hq8.jpg]
> 
> [img=http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/1412/dscn1103aq7.jpg]
> ...


IT DONT WORK??


----------



## Speak Eazy (Jun 5, 2007)

my bad



















heres my lincoln
nothing special ........yet


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Speak Eazy_@Jun 6 2007, 11:01 AM~8051903
> *my bad
> 
> 
> ...


  
WHY SO MANY STICKERS IN THE WINDSHEILD??


----------



## Speak Eazy (Jun 5, 2007)

lol well the blurred part is my license plate no sticker and the tiny one is for work


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

OK ..KOOL ,CAR LOOKS HELLA CLEAN ,CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT U DO TO IT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2007, 10:07 AM~8051943
> *OK ..KOOL ,CAR LOOKS HELLA CLEAN ,CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT U DO TO IT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Speak Eazy (Jun 5, 2007)

looks can be deceiving

about a year back there was a hail storm and my car was in it (no garage)

its hardly noticeable but I guess since I own the car its I CAN TELL
its sucks my car looks like it has cellulite LOL


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Speak Eazy_@Jun 6 2007, 11:10 AM~8051956
> *looks can be deceiving
> 
> about a year back there was a hail storm and my car was in it (no garage)
> ...




WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA CELLULITE BAHAHAHAHAHAHA

WELL I CANT TELL IN THE PIC,WELL YOU WILL GET IT FIXED ANYWAYS WHEN THE TIME COMES.


----------



## Speak Eazy (Jun 5, 2007)

yea I will get it fixed sooner or later
but until then.......

Fuck it.......


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 6 2007, 07:37 AM~8051770
> *Majestics "pinktown"
> 
> 
> ...


whip lookin good


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

QUESTION.. CAN THIS CAR DRIVE WITHOUT NUTHING HOLDING THE DIFF? I SEE HE ONLY HAS 2 TRAILING ARMS... AND DOES HE HAVE A SLIP YOKE...

AND MY 2ND QUESTION IS I NOTICE ALOT OF THESE TOWNCARS HAVE NICE HIGH LOCKUPS IN THE FRONT WITH THAT EXTENDED UPPERS... HOW CAN I GET A NIGHER LOCKUP LIKE THAT PINKTOWN LINC FROM MAJESTICS... WOULD I HAVE TO DO THE ENTIRE SWAP INCLUDING UPPERS 2? BECAUSE RIGHT NOW WYHEN I LOCKUP MY CAR AND THE WISHBONES HIT THE FRAME IM DONE... I CANT LOCKUP ANY HIGHER HERES HOW THE FRONT LOCKS UP


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 8 2007, 08:21 AM~8065290
> *TTMFT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

OHHHH :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 8 2007, 02:12 PM~8066493
> *OHHHH :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 6 2007, 07:37 AM~8051770
> *Majestics "pinktown"
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

AND I WILL BE COMPETING IN THE 'WORLDS HEAVYWEIGHT DONKEY PUNCHING CHAMPINCHIPS' TO DEFFEND MY TITTLE FOR THE 7 YEAR IN A ROW,IM UNDEFITED....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 8 2007, 03:19 PM~8067607
> *AND I WILL BE COMPETING IN THE 'WORLDS HEAVYWEIGHT DONKEY PUNCHING CHAMPINCHIPS' TO DEFFEND MY TITTLE FOR THE 7 YEAR IN A ROW,IM UNDEFITED....
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 8 2007, 12:12 PM~8066493
> *OHHHH :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 5 2007, 12:24 PM~8045847
> *CLEARED!!! IM THINKING OF PAINTING MY LIGHTS? WHAT YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 8 2007, 12:12 PM~8066493
> *OHHHH :0
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Black Sundae the hopper?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DONE DEAL IT WILL BE DIFFERENT FOR VEGAS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 11 2007, 12:52 AM~8080347
> *Is that Black Sundae the hopper?
> *


YES IT IS


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 11 2007, 12:16 PM~8082459
> *DONE DEAL IT WILL BE DIFFERENT FOR VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 11 2007, 11:16 AM~8082459
> *DONE DEAL IT WILL BE DIFFERENT FOR VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jun 11 2007, 06:45 PM~8085115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE OF RIMS ARE THOSE?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

14's homie...are u gunna end up painting ur lights? kuz i want to also but i dunno if it will look nice...and props on the patterns homie :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

I think it would look sick but thats just me.


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

I see most of the guys with 98 and newer are puting the older year town cars upper in the front what needs to be done to do that


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

There's a big "I" member doing some sick paint work and if you look at the black Town Car on the first page you'll see an example of the painted rear lights - jus an example for yinz .... Hope it helps!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=15&t=323064


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 8 2007, 02:19 PM~8067607
> *AND I WILL BE COMPETING IN THE 'WORLDS HEAVYWEIGHT DONKEY PUNCHING CHAMPINCHIPS' TO DEFFEND MY TITTLE FOR THE 7 YEAR IN A ROW,IM UNDEFITED....
> *


 HEY MAYHEM WHEN YOU COMPETE ? WHAT EXACLY IS IT THAT YOU DO?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 11 2007, 11:16 AM~8082459
> *DONE DEAL IT WILL BE DIFFERENT FOR VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM
:thumbsup:


----------



## otownlinc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jun 11 2007, 05:45 PM~8085115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, im lovin that booty kit. whered u get it? and most importantly, what did it take to put on there?


----------



## otownlinc (May 24, 2006)

oh shit, i didnt even notice this is the car w/ all the etching. Very nice bro, im tryin to get mine done soon, but now i might put it off so i can copy that kit u got


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jun 11 2007, 07:08 PM~8085257
> *14's homie...are u gunna end up painting ur lights? kuz i want to also but i dunno if it will look nice...and props on the patterns homie  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE, IM DEBATING ON THE LIGHTS EVERYBODY IS DOING IT TO THEIRS SO I DONT THINK I AM CARS LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4z4lmrm


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 13 2007, 01:43 PM~8096835
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4z4lmrm
> *


*
FOCKER !

Good to say MAYHEM aint changed a bit ... 

What it is homeboy?!!?*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jun 13 2007, 01:45 PM~8096856
> *
> FOCKER !
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

haha nuttin himie whats up with you!!


----------



## Speak Eazy (Jun 5, 2007)

does anyone have full pics of this installed?
I wanna see how it looks on a low low


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Speak Eazy_@Jun 13 2007, 01:54 PM~8096918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :0


----------



## Speak Eazy (Jun 5, 2007)

my local cadillac dealer quoted my $695.00 installed and painted to match

i think it was 695 or 895 I forgot

I like this better than the 5th wheel 
EVERYONE has one but I haven't seen this anywhere


----------



## otownlinc (May 24, 2006)

My 98. Still under construction. Its getting a two pcs drive shaft w/ a carrier baring as I type, and i wanna switch around the pumps so i got two to the front and one to the back.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 13 2007, 01:51 PM~8096889
> *:biggrin:
> 
> haha nuttin himie whats up with you!!
> *


Nothing holmes ... 
Jus' make'n it do what it do!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jun 13 2007, 02:58 PM~8097262
> *Nothing holmes ...
> Jus' make'n it do what it do!
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by otownlinc_@Jun 13 2007, 02:55 PM~8097237
> *My 98. Still under construction. Its getting a two pcs drive shaft w/ a carrier baring as I type, and i wanna switch around the pumps so i got two to the front and one to the back.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride holmes ... 
I'm curious - 
What size candle sticks you got in the rear? 
What if any suspension work have you done or had to do?
Them are 13's, right?


----------



## otownlinc (May 24, 2006)

14" in the rear 8" up front. I didnt do ne supsension work, i grinded the caliper a lil bit. Yea those are 13s on there, but i put the 15s back on cuz i burnt my tranny on the spokes, i need to get the speedo calibrated but i cant find ne one to do it. any one else have this problem?


----------



## otownlinc (May 24, 2006)

Heres a cpl more


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by otownlinc_@Jun 13 2007, 03:04 PM~8097296
> *14" in the rear 8" up front. I didnt do ne supsension work, i grinded the caliper a lil bit. Yea those are 13s on there, but i put the 15s back on cuz i burnt my tranny on the spokes, i need to get the speedo calibrated but i cant find ne one to do it. any one else have this problem?
> *


I've been looking into a T/C and was curious about some of them things.
Sorry to hear about your misfourtune ...


----------



## otownlinc (May 24, 2006)

Yea i thought i have to change the whole front supension, but i didnt. just a lil grinding, but the bitch is 3wheelin, u gotta completely rebuild the rear end for it, to a 4 link. ill get sum more pics tomorrow night when i get it back from driveline


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by otownlinc_@Jun 13 2007, 03:10 PM~8097345
> *Yea i thought i have to change the whole front supension, but i didnt. just a lil grinding, but the bitch is 3wheelin, u gotta completely rebuild the rear end for it,  to a 4 link. ill get sum more pics tomorrow night when i get it back from driveline
> *


I'd appreciate that ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by otownlinc_@Jun 13 2007, 01:04 PM~8097296
> *14" in the rear 8" up front. I didnt do ne supsension work, i grinded the caliper a lil bit. Yea those are 13s on there, but i put the 15s back on cuz i burnt my tranny on the spokes, i need to get the speedo calibrated but i cant find ne one to do it. any one else have this problem?
> *


NOPE IM ON 13s AND I DRIVE CLOSE TOO 100 MILES A DAY IN IT AND CUTT WITH 8 BATTERIES


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

it took over 3 weeks for my friend to find it


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Speak Eazy (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 13 2007, 02:52 PM~8097561
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its nice 
but I would get mine molded give it that clean look


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah thats what am doing next


----------



## Speak Eazy (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 13 2007, 03:20 PM~8097716
> *yeah thats what am doing next
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

That booty kit is wicked as fuck!


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Speak Eazy_@Jun 13 2007, 12:18 PM~8097707
> *its nice
> but I would get mine molded give it that clean look
> *


ya, thats what I was thinking too.... but it's still nice. not every one has it....  


like my grill, I havent seen anyone with it yet.....


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami+Apr 9 2007, 07:01 PM~7653569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got 1, going on dis!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

I meant da grille


----------



## otownlinc (May 24, 2006)

I cant believe Im the only one w/ the tranny problem. I cant even get it re-calibrated cuz in order to do so id have to tap into the abs, and itd light up the entire dash. The whole problem is that when im going 50mph it says im going 65mph and it throws off the pressure or sumthing. Anyone kno where i can get one of those lil computers to mess w/ the vehicles computer?


----------



## otownlinc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 13 2007, 12:44 PM~8097522
> *NOPE IM ON 13s AND I DRIVE CLOSE TOO 100 MILES A DAY IN IT AND CUTT WITH 8 BATTERIES
> 
> 
> ...


 You got any pictures of that setup?


----------



## Speak Eazy (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 13 2007, 08:59 PM~8099805
> *ya, thats what I was thinking too.... but it's still nice. not every one has it....
> like my grill, I havent seen anyone with it yet.....
> 
> ...



yea I was thinking about getting that grill also but I rather get that rear deck lid

they have more accessories here for those wondering


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 14 2007, 12:46 AM~8101776
> *I got 1, going on dis!!
> *



post it when your done....


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by otownlinc_@Jun 14 2007, 08:18 AM~8101978
> *I cant believe Im the only one w/ the tranny problem. I cant even get it re-calibrated cuz in order to do so id have to tap into the abs, and itd light up the entire dash. The whole problem is that when im going 50mph it says im going 65mph and it throws off the pressure or sumthing. Anyone kno where i can get one of those lil computers to mess w/ the vehicles computer?
> *



That is pretty wild - hopefully some more T/C owners find this thread and can comment to see if this isolated for you - or if anyone has encountered it. Seems so far no one else has. But knowing if they've done any work or anything to prevent it would be a help.


----------



## otownlinc (May 24, 2006)

Yea, im thinking maybe it was just a bad tranny leak, from the driveshaft tearing up the rear seal, but dude at aamco said it was the wheels. Im getting the two piece driveshaft made, so that will eliminate the leak, and then imma throw dem 13s back on and see if it works. I mean, whats another 3gs for another tranny :happysad: :banghead:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by otownlinc_@Jun 14 2007, 10:00 AM~8102292
> *Yea, im thinking maybe it was just a bad tranny leak, from the driveshaft tearing up the rear seal, but dude at aamco said it was the wheels. Im getting the two piece driveshaft made, so that will eliminate the leak, and then imma throw dem 13s back on and see if it works. I mean, whats another 3gs for another tranny :happysad:  :banghead:
> *


I hear yeah ....

The trials & tribulations of a Lowrider - gotta love it! :biggrin: 

Well maybe you don't - but take it in stride atleast!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 23 2007, 06:36 AM~7961498
> *Some ass hole pulled out in front of that truck in front of me And i DIDNT a have time to stop . AND I was on my way to order a hydro set forit.
> *






























THAT FUCKEN SUCKED!
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by otownlinc_@Jun 13 2007, 11:12 AM~8096642
> *damn, im lovin that booty kit. whered u get it? and most importantly, what did it take to put on there?
> *


thanks...did u get my pm?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PASO KENNETH?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup jots!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 14 2007, 05:35 PM~8105981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT LINCOLN IS HARD AS FUCK!


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Big Jorge's new toy 2000 TC from JUST II LOWW C.C. many more upgrades to come....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 14 2007, 07:43 PM~8106747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie plz post more pics of it


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 14 2007, 05:43 PM~8106747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 14 2007, 08:43 PM~8106747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jun 14 2007, 07:01 PM~8106500
> *DAMN THAT LINCOLN IS HARD AS FUCK!
> *


cuZ i hit you up on myspace but you never got back to me but these are the picZ i was telling you about cuzo....every time I ride to 49st i dont never see you pimp anywayZ i have more pics of this ride if you want the pics let me know pimp :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 14 2007, 06:43 PM~8106747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thats got that gangsta lean to it  


> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 14 2007, 05:43 PM~8106747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Iam going to do a spindle swap here soon will a 89 tc spindle swap work on the 98 tc what years work thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by otownlinc_@Jun 13 2007, 02:04 PM~8097296
> *14" in the rear 8" up front. I didnt do ne supsension work, i grinded the caliper a lil bit. Yea those are 13s on there, but i put the 15s back on cuz i burnt my tranny on the spokes, i need to get the speedo calibrated but i cant find ne one to do it. any one else have this problem?
> *


You grinded alot if you put 13's on a 99 towncar.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jun 19 2007, 10:38 AM~8133955
> *Iam going to do a spindle swap here soon will a 89 tc spindle swap work on the 98 tc what years work thanks
> *


Only if you weld the tower (top of the frame where the a-arm mounts on) from a 89.

If you want a direct swap go for a 91-97 spindle. Remember its not just Towncars its Crown Vics, and Mercurys of that year.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by otownlinc_@Jun 14 2007, 08:18 AM~8101978
> *I cant believe Im the only one w/ the tranny problem. I cant even get it re-calibrated cuz in order to do so id have to tap into the abs, and itd light up the entire dash. The whole problem is that when im going 50mph it says im going 65mph and it throws off the pressure or sumthing. Anyone kno where i can get one of those lil computers to mess w/ the vehicles computer?
> *


that isnt right......lincolns have a smart chip in the computer ,that does recalibrate the shift points,,,,but the speedo will be off....i ran 13s on my 98 since 2004 and never had a problem ...so u have mor eproblems than being recalibrated....


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by otownlinc_@Jun 14 2007, 10:00 AM~8102292
> *Yea, im thinking maybe it was just a bad tranny leak, from the driveshaft tearing up the rear seal, but dude at aamco said it was the wheels. Im getting the two piece driveshaft made, so that will eliminate the leak, and then imma throw dem 13s back on and see if it works. I mean, whats another 3gs for another tranny :happysad:  :banghead:
> *


tell aamco they are wrong......i been doing trans work for over 10 years ,and ive work at 2 aamcos.they have no clue......learn by doing ..and i have done it all. :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jun 11 2007, 08:45 PM~8085115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty good with a kit on it...... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jun 20 2007, 02:52 PM~8141975
> *looks pretty good with a kit on it...... :biggrin:
> *


I SEE YOUR LINC FOR SALE AGAIN???
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lincoln-Tow...123224151QQrdZ1


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 14 2007, 04:46 AM~8101776
> *I got 1, going on dis!!
> *


wonder where that came from :0 :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jun 20 2007, 12:52 PM~8141975
> *looks pretty good with a kit on it...... :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie...4 all the help... i pmd bout sumthing


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jun 20 2007, 02:03 PM~8142758
> *wonder where that came from :0  :uh:
> *


From an old man


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

those patterns came out :0 

looks like im on deck with the charcoal crew just scooped a 98 for daily :biggrin: really nice driving car so far going to get some paintwork done and get the frontend swap underway thanks to everyones info
Does anyone know what type of steering wheels are compatible from other years/models? if the new wheel has stereo controls and the old one didnt yet the headunit accepts steering wheel controls can I hardwire it up? 

thnks guys


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what year towncar did these arms came of,and what all else of the front suspension needs to be changed on the 98-99 style TC's? thanks


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 25 2007, 02:14 PM~8172509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good edwin :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

DEFINITION OF A HATER


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacstyle1_@Jun 25 2007, 10:24 PM~8175757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 25 2007, 08:54 PM~8175459
> *what year towncar did these arms came of,and what all else of the front suspension needs to be changed on the 98-99 style TC's? thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: I love this towncar


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 25 2007, 09:54 PM~8175459
> *what year towncar did these arms came of,and what all else of the front suspension needs to be changed on the 98-99 style TC's? thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely an 89 or 90. Its not a dirrect bolt on swap you have to cut the mounting towers off the frame and weld them to your frame.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacstyle1_@Jun 25 2007, 11:24 PM~8175757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*now thats mean muggin ..looks like he sucked on a dozen lemons!!*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 25 2007, 08:57 PM~8175488
> *looks  good  edwin  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 14 2007, 06:43 PM~8106747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie how much are those arms extended? :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BETTER PICTURE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2007, 11:03 AM~8179391
> *BETTER PICTURE
> 
> 
> ...





*LOOKS LIKE A CASCARON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2007, 12:03 PM~8179391
> *BETTER PICTURE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jun 26 2007, 02:05 PM~8180260
> *DAMN :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2007, 02:58 PM~8181176
> *:biggrin:
> *




JUS FUCKIN W/ YOU HOMIE! SHIT LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 26 2007, 06:22 PM~8182163
> *JUS FUCKIN W/ YOU HOMIE! SHIT LOOKS GOOD.
> *


HEY YOU AINT GOT ONE NO MORE STAY OUT :biggrin: YOU KNOW WHAT POST WE NEED TO BE IN NOW


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 25 2007, 10:54 PM~8175459
> *what year towncar did these arms came of,and what all else of the front suspension needs to be changed on the 98-99 style TC's? thanks
> 
> 
> ...


this fucker is sick :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 26 2007, 10:28 AM~8178451
> *now thats mean muggin ..looks like he sucked on a dozen lemons!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2007, 11:40 AM~8179233
> *GRACIAS HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 26 2007, 12:38 PM~8179640
> *
> LOOKS LIKE A CASCARON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HEY DOGG I KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2007, 05:27 PM~8182204
> *HEY YOU AINT GOT ONE NO MORE STAY OUT  :biggrin: YOU KNOW WHAT POST WE NEED TO BE IN NOW
> *




I JUS LIKE TO PRETEND :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 27 2007, 01:02 PM~8187640
> *I JUS LIKE TO PRETEND :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: te presto el mio homie claim it


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 27 2007, 02:08 PM~8187675
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: te presto el mio homie claim it
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 27 2007, 01:22 PM~8187766
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 27 2007, 01:08 PM~8187675
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: te presto el mio homie claim it
> *


 :0 dayuummmmmmmmm :cheesy:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Apr 9 2007, 07:01 PM~7653569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R I P


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 28 2007, 06:54 PM~8197249
> *R I P
> *


what happend??????????


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2007, 06:22 PM~8197377
> *what happend??????????
> *


Lets just say dat it fell and it broke!! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 27 2007, 12:08 PM~8187675
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: te presto el mio homie claim it
> *




come by aand u can take yheh cope for a day and we'll switch off like that till ur done w/ ur new project


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## Chon_Chon509 (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2007, 11:03 AM~8179391
> *BETTER PICTURE
> 
> 
> ...




HOW MANY LICKS DOES IT TAKE TO GET TO THE CENTER OF THE JAW BREAKER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2007, 03:55 PM~8203793
> *come by aand u can take yheh cope for a day and we'll switch off like that till ur done w/ ur new project
> *


DAS RIGHT HOMEBOY I AM ON MY WAY HAVE IT SHINED UP FOR ME


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

After


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jun 29 2007, 05:17 PM~8204722
> *After
> 
> 
> ...


SAW YOUR CAR AT THE SHOW HOMIE LOOKS NICE AS HELL 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jun 29 2007, 05:18 PM~8204730
> *SAW YOUR CAR AT THE SHOW HOMIE LOOKS NICE AS HELL
> :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks doggy! I missed the show, I had surgery, but I let the club take it.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jun 29 2007, 05:21 PM~8204747
> *Thanks doggy!  I missed the show, I had surgery, but I let the club take it.
> *


THATS COOL OF YOU.. YOUR CLUB LOOKED TOP NOTHCH OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 15 2007, 11:52 AM~8111659
> *damn homie plz post more pics of it
> *


Will do when he adds more to it.


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jun 26 2007, 09:51 AM~8179323
> *Damn homie how much are those arms extended? :0
> *


He shortended'em a couple days after the show, still has some tuck and still on the bumper.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of clean rides, love the new patterns on the roofs.

i'm gonna have to sell my ride and just go out and get me a tc, my mother in law was tellin me when shes go to get a new ride she'll sell me hers.

the only problem is who knows when that wil be ?

hers is black on black and hardly driven


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 29 2007, 03:37 PM~8203686
> *Lets just say dat it fell and it broke!!  :biggrin:
> *


damn that suckz pimp


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 29 2007, 06:50 PM~8204919
> *alot of clean rides, love the new patterns on the roofs.
> 
> i'm gonna have to sell my ride and just go out and get me a tc, my mother in law was tellin me when shes go to get a new ride she'll sell me hers.
> ...


WHAT YEAR HOMIE?


----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c. (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Rollerz c.c._@Jul 2 2007, 10:42 AM~8218090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHITEWALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 30 2007, 01:19 AM~8205092
> *WHAT YEAR HOMIE?
> *


i beleive its a 99.

she already told me a few times when she's done with it ,she'll send it this way.
the only question is when?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOOD YEAR DOGG


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 2 2007, 05:30 PM~8221042
> *GOOD YEAR DOGG
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fucker drove your shit once bought one the next week :angry: but i luv them models :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 2 2007, 06:31 PM~8221055
> *thanks fucker drove your shit once bought one the next week  :angry: but i luv them models :biggrin:
> *


THATS HAVING MONEY RIGHT THEIR DOGG


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 2 2007, 05:32 PM~8221063
> *THATS HAVING MONEY RIGHT THEIR DOGG
> *


hahaha sure thats just less money 4 beer :biggrin:


----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c. (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jul 2 2007, 03:09 PM~8220175
> *WHITEWALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Got Vogues on the way:thumbsup: Those are just tire's I had layin around.


----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c. (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 2 2007, 05:30 PM~8221042
> *GOOD YEAR DOGG
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Rollerz c.c._@Jul 2 2007, 09:42 AM~8218090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Sick ride homie! Lovin' the top on it!!! But you sure as hell do need some WHITE WALLZ!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jun 29 2007, 08:17 PM~8204722
> *After
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome but shoulda kept thge white spokes


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 5 2007, 08:33 PM~8244018
> *
> 
> 
> ...




lets see ur set-up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 5 2007, 09:33 PM~8244018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 3 2007, 12:30 AM~8221042
> *GOOD YEAR DOGG
> 
> 
> ...


i bought my 94 lac from eastern auto sales.
on garvey,


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

FINALLY GOT MY LINCOLN BACK WITH THE NEW 90 SUSPENSION FINALLY NO SPACER HEHEHEEHEH :biggrin: ILL HAVE PICS UP TOMORROW RUNS EXCELENT TOO  THANKS TO BIG JOHN AT "HOW HIGH HYDROS" IN LANCASTER CALIFORNIA


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

U CAN C MY SET UP AT THE HOU SHOW TILL THEN TRUNK STAYS ON LOCK :nono: :nono:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

THIS IS WHAT U REMEMBER WAIT TILL WHAT U C??? :dunno:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 6 2007, 12:38 PM~8248474
> *FINALLY GOT MY LINCOLN BACK WITH THE NEW 90 SUSPENSION FINALLY NO SPACER HEHEHEEHEH :biggrin: ILL HAVE PICS UP TOMORROW RUNS EXCELENT TOO   THANKS TO BIG JOHN AT "HOW HIGH HYDROS" IN LANCASTER CALIFORNIA
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*
"THIS IS WHAT U REMEMBER WAIT TILL WHAT U C??? :dunno:"


HUH?*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 6 2007, 12:39 PM~8248835
> *U CAN C MY SET UP AT THE HOU SHOW TILL THEN TRUNK STAYS ON LOCK :nono:  :nono:
> *



I AINT WORRIED ABOUT IT MINES LONG GONE! BEEN THERE DONE THAT. FIRST 1 IN TX FULLY DONE UP.


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

SAY HOMMI I DONT BUILD NO CAR TO COMPETE WITH NO 1 I BUILD IT FOR MY SELF


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 07:14 PM~8250948
> *I AINT WORRIED ABOUT IT MINES LONG GONE! BEEN THERE DONE THAT. FIRST 1 IN TX FULLY DONE UP.
> *


 :0 :0 AND WITH A CANDY


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

SHIT I GOT CANDY 2 :twak: :0 :0


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

THESE PICS R OLD THE CAR IS LIFTED AND ON ANODIZED GREEN 13"S :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 6 2007, 07:59 PM~8251141
> *THESE PICS R OLD THE CAR IS LIFTED AND  ON ANODIZED GREEN 13"S :0  :0  :0
> *


OHHHH YEAHHHHH NICE HOMIE POST THE CHRONIK UP HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HEY CHRONIK ARE YOU ON 13s OR 14s?


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

IM TRYING TO RIGHT NOW MY BOY SLIM GOT THE NEW PICS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PASO EDWIN ,SLIM?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 08:08 PM~8251189
> *PASO EDWIN ,SLIM?
> *


que ondas homie hows our new ride?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 6 2007, 07:09 PM~8251192
> *que ondas homie hows our new ride?
> *



 THREW A LIL SYSTEM IN IT COUPLE DAYS AGO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 08:10 PM~8251199
> *  YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


o yeahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a lil surprise huh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 08:10 PM~8251199
> *  THREW A LIL SYSTEM IN IT COUPLE DAYS AGO
> *


cool mines went to the shop for some touch ups


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

AINT NOBODY GOT THIS REVERB SHIT IN TX...........................YET. CALI HOMEBOY HOOK-UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up frankie and jesse


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 07:16 PM~8251230
> *what up frankie and jesse
> *


WHAT UP SLIM !!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 07:16 PM~8251230
> *what up frankie and jesse
> *




CHILLIN CHILLIN . U ? 

WHERE THEM DAMN PICS?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 08:17 PM~8251239
> *CHILLIN CHILLIN . U ?
> 
> WHERE THEM DAMN PICS?
> *


X2


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 6 2007, 08:11 PM~8251203
> *o yeahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a lil surprise huh!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 estan perros :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 6 2007, 08:19 PM~8251251
> *:0 estan perros  :biggrin:
> *


WE GOTS TO DOGG WE BE PUTTING IN WORK TU SABES


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 6 2007, 07:19 PM~8251251
> *:0 estan perros  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 08:19 PM~8251253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 13s or 14s


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 09:17 PM~8251239
> *CHILLIN CHILLIN . U ?
> 
> WHERE THEM DAMN PICS?
> *


droped the chevy off at al's and he got my Z's gone off that drank cuz they leanin like a m/f


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 6 2007, 07:20 PM~8251256
> *WE GOTS TO DOGG WE BE PUTTING IN WORK TU SABES
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 6 2007, 09:21 PM~8251265
> *NICE 13s or 14s
> *


13


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 07:21 PM~8251269
> *droped the chevy off at al's and he got my Z's gone off that drank cuz they leanin like a m/f
> *



THATS WHATS UP


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THIS IS THE SAME CAR W/ CANDY SPARYED OVER THE FACTORY PAINT?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 07:23 PM~8251282
> *THIS IS THE SAME CAR W/ CANDY SPARYED OVER THE FACTORY PAINT?
> *


 hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 09:23 PM~8251282
> *THIS IS THE SAME CAR W/ CANDY SPARYED OVER THE FACTORY PAINT?
> *


im not shur when i was there they were layin a base of some sort


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8251259
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8251256
> *WE GOTS TO DOGG WE BE PUTTING IN WORK TU SABES
> *


aa huevo :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 07:24 PM~8251289
> *im not shur when i was there they were layin a base of some sort
> *




JUST THOUGHT ID ASK.


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

i got candy hommi i dont ride factory paint


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn this fo life is bangin "fo liiiiiife fo liiiiiiiiife"


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 6 2007, 07:27 PM~8251301
> *aa  huevo  :biggrin:
> *



*MAKIN THAT BIG CALI TX CONNECT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

its candy organic green over a midnight blue pearl


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 08:28 PM~8251314
> *MAKIN THAT BIG CALI TX CONNECT!!!!!!!!
> *


oo chit im gonna have to get join the connection team :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 6 2007, 07:30 PM~8251332
> *oo chit  im gonna  have to get join the connection  team  :biggrin:
> *


*

ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 07:32 PM~8251340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 09:28 PM~8251309
> *damn this fo life is bangin "fo liiiiiife fo liiiiiiiiife"
> *


"in tha lac front and back on tha train tracks"


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

wheres my copy biooch :buttkick:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 07:34 PM~8251351
> *"in tha lac front and back on tha train tracks"
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 07:36 PM~8251357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 09:36 PM~8251357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got dat hoe playin on tha laptop and she p walkin on the screen it goin down


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 08:33 PM~8251343
> *
> 
> ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


im workin on this 1


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 6 2007, 07:39 PM~8251376
> *im workin on this 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

eslim no gotti stinkin linkin


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 07:42 PM~8251400
> *eslim no gotti stinkin linkin
> *




GM FAMILY  I HAD TO COME BACK,AFTER SERVIN TX


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 07:42 PM~8251400
> *eslim no gotti stinkin linkin
> *



ur ridn a capala :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Mr Minnesota, WHEN U PICKIN UP UR RIDE?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 08:41 PM~8251390
> *
> *


 :biggrin: goin to add some leafin on it


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 6 2007, 07:46 PM~8251423
> *:biggrin: goin  to add  some leafin  on it
> *




THE REAL JALE! NO STICKERS :nono:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PINCHE SPANKY........U GET THAT PIC?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 6 2007, 09:44 PM~8251416
> *ur ridn a capala :0
> *


naw sucka its a caprice


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 08:48 PM~8251431
> *THE REAL JALE! NO STICKERS :nono:
> *


da real deal bro i had the pinstripe taken off and done by hand and did a little to the hood n trunk


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 6 2007, 08:44 PM~8251419
> *Mr Minnesota, WHEN U PICKIN UP UR RIDE?
> *


Houston show. :biggrin:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 07:53 PM~8251459
> *naw sucka its a caprice
> *



justfkn wit u it looks good


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

brains blown out


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up tom


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 6 2007, 07:59 PM~8251489
> *was up tom
> *


nun chilln


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 07:58 PM~8251483
> *brains blown out
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good slim


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 6 2007, 08:00 PM~8251495
> *nun chilln
> *



sup with da ride


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

imma holla at u imma bout to bail :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

bring yo dumb ass over


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

your not going to the party today tom


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jul 6 2007, 07:56 PM~8251474
> *Houston show. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 6 2007, 07:53 PM~8251460
> *da real  deal bro    i had  the pinstripe  taken off  and  done  by hand    and  did a little to the  hood n trunk
> 
> 
> ...




NICE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 07:58 PM~8251483
> *brains blown out
> 
> 
> ...




:0       :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

come on lets see someones pic whos gonna be bold enough to cut that lincon and set a new trend you can do it ............step yo game up


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

Majestics Pink Town


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jul 7 2007, 08:42 AM~8253195
> *Majestics Pink Town
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 7 2007, 07:01 AM~8253232
> *CLEAN AS FUCK
> *



X100


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jul 7 2007, 07:42 AM~8253195
> *Majestics Pink Town
> 
> 
> ...


   niceee


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 08:06 PM~8251515
> *bring yo dumb ass over
> *



say bioch y u didnt come by the shop azzhole


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jul 7 2007, 07:42 AM~8253195
> *Majestics Pink Town
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

my new tc reppin luxurious b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 8 2007, 09:48 AM~8258851
> *
> *


thanks dave, should be finished the stipping by next week.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Jul 8 2007, 10:35 AM~8258786
> *my new tc reppin luxurious b.c. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Jul 8 2007, 09:35 AM~8258786
> *my new tc reppin luxurious b.c. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




THATS SOME GANGSTER ASS SHIT RIGHT THERE!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2007, 07:16 AM~8253146
> *come on lets see someones pic whos gonna be bold enough to cut that lincon and set a new trend you can do it ............step yo game up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Jul 8 2007, 10:35 AM~8258786
> *my new tc reppin luxurious b.c. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Real koo :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

T T T


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 07:19 PM~8251253
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good wut kind of green is that....?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Jul 10 2007, 07:32 PM~8278124
> *lookin good wut kind of green is that....?
> *


candy organic green over some base i dont know it belongs to tha kronic


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dam those are set up nice


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2007, 06:52 AM~8311489
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2007, 06:16 AM~8253146
> *come on lets see someones pic whos gonna be bold enough to cut that lincon and set a new trend you can do it ............step yo game up
> 
> 
> ...


man if i had pockits deep enought i would and get it convertible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

A ARMS FOR SALE OF A 2002 TOWNCAR 150 IN CALI OR YOU PAY SHIPPING  THEIR EXTENDED
AN 1 1/2


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 17 2007, 11:36 AM~8327296
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: WASSSSSSUUUUUUPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

candy organic green over some base i dont know it belongs to tha kronic
[/quote]
lookgs good homie...... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 17 2007, 05:58 PM~8330495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 IM NOT TO MUCH INTO RED BUT LOOKS OK


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 17 2007, 04:59 PM~8330507
> *IM NOT TO MUCH INTO RED BUT LOOKS OK
> *




thats like a peach color. x2 on the red


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 17 2007, 06:02 PM~8330526
> *thats like a peach color. x2 on the red
> *


COO COLOR THAN


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Ok fellas I got my hands on another set of these tail lights and i'm putting them up for sale. They were not cheap, so pm me some offers.


----------



## LTD RIDIN' (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THE LIGHTS?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 18 2007, 11:54 PM~8339650
> *WHAT YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THE LIGHTS?
> 
> 
> ...


they nice ,but look like caddy tail lights.

i would pass, just my 2 cents


----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)

BIG LES OUT OF L.A. MAKIN A DEBUT


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

ne body going to the houston lrm show?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pooh_@Jul 18 2007, 06:56 PM~8340028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PICS? CAR LOOKS REAL NICE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pooh_@Jul 18 2007, 05:56 PM~8340028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 17 2007, 10:26 AM~8327223
> *A ARMS FOR SALE OF A 2002 TOWNCAR 150 IN CALI OR YOU PAY SHIPPING  THEIR EXTENDED
> AN 1 1/2
> 
> ...


I thought you couldnt run those a arms with rims?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 19 2007, 02:20 AM~8340588
> *I thought you couldnt run those a arms with rims?
> *


x2


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jul 18 2007, 08:20 PM~8340588
> *I thought you couldnt run those a arms with rims?
> *


I WAS DRIVING FROM PALMDALE TO L.A IN THEM FOR ABOUT TWO MONTHS THATS ABOUT 55 MILES ONE WAY AND I WAS ON 13s


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pooh_@Jul 18 2007, 05:56 PM~8340028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BEFORE AND AFTER  
















MY BATTERIES WERE DEAD  :angry:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 20 2007, 04:19 PM~8355415
> *BEFORE AND AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


fucken mono always up 2 something :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 18 2007, 01:19 PM~8337790
> *Ok fellas I got my hands on another set of these tail lights and i'm putting them up for sale. They were not cheap, so pm me some offers.
> 
> 
> ...


im looking 4 the front ones anyone hit me up  thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pooh_@Jul 18 2007, 07:56 PM~8340028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

ANYBODY NO SOMEBODY THAT WANTS 2 TRADE A ROUND BODY LINCOLN WIT MABEY JUST RIMS 4 A GRAND MARQUIS CUT,FRAME,FULLY DONE INT.,COUSTOM PAINT & MORE! U CAN CHECK IT OUT ON VEHICLES UNDER LAS VEGAS GRAND MARQUIS 4,500 OBO.


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

ANYBODY NO SOMEBODY THAT WANTS 2 TRADE A ROUND BODY LINCOLN WIT MABEY JUST RIMS 4 A GRAND MARQUIS CUT,FRAME,FULLY DONE INT.,COUSTOM PAINT & MORE! U CAN CHECK IT OUT ON VEHICLES UNDER LAS VEGAS GRAND MARQUIS 4,500 OBO.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 20 2007, 04:35 PM~8355485
> *im looking 4 the front ones anyone hit me up   thanks
> *


Do you mean the head lights?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

mine


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

rollin on 3


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

i love that pic


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 23 2007, 06:27 AM~8369180
> *rollin on 3
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 23 2007, 06:28 AM~8369185
> *i love that pic
> 
> 
> ...



gorgeous!!!!! love this fuckin tc!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jul 23 2007, 08:07 PM~8373923
> *gorgeous!!!!! love this fuckin tc!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 23 2007, 05:28 AM~8369185
> *i love that pic
> 
> 
> ...


towncar is sick!!! i get mine this weekend can't wait!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 17 2007, 12:26 PM~8327223
> *A ARMS FOR SALE OF A 2002 TOWNCAR 150 IN CALI OR YOU PAY SHIPPING  THEIR EXTENDED
> AN 1 1/2
> 
> ...


*SORRY TO SAY IT BUT THOSE ARMS ARE FUCKING HORRIBLE. I WOULD GET MY MONEY BACK.*


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jul 23 2007, 10:50 PM~8375563
> *SORRY TO SAY IT BUT THOSE ARMS ARE HORRIBLE.
> *



the arm are not extend only the balljoint :0


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jun 3 2007, 11:53 AM~8032621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE MUFFLERS ARE GAY.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*HERES SOME NEW PICS OF MINE.*


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

24s no lift


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jul 23 2007, 09:08 PM~8375772
> *HERES SOME NEW PICS OF MINE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64+Nov 1 2006, 10:12 PM~6488943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jul 24 2007, 11:42 AM~8379259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jul 23 2007, 09:08 PM~8375772
> *HERES SOME NEW PICS OF MINE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: clean ride homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

i sold this one 3 yrs ago


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Jul 24 2007, 09:58 PM~8383530
> *i sold this one 3 yrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if u replace the old lights (I have a 99) and the bumper with the new lights and new bumper if it falls in place or have to invent?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jul 24 2007, 10:13 PM~8383708
> *Does anyone know if u replace the old lights (I have a 99) and the bumper with the new lights and new bumper if it falls in place or have to invent?
> *


you'll need fenders, hood, bumper, header panel , the whole 9


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jul 25 2007, 09:29 AM~8386734
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jul 25 2007, 08:29 AM~8386734
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice car


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jul 25 2007, 09:29 AM~8386734
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TOWNCAR HOMIE


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Jul 24 2007, 02:18 AM~8377066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS GUYS HERES A LINK TO MY VIDEO 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=00F-xj09h-I*


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 25 2007, 01:23 PM~8388030
> *NICE TOWNCAR HOMIE
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jul 25 2007, 12:08 PM~8388391
> *THANKS GUYS HERES A LINK TO MY VIDEO
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=00F-xj09h-I
> *


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 25 2007, 07:00 AM~8385760
> *you'll need fenders, hood, bumper, header panel , the whole 9
> *


thanks cuz! i saw ur car today looks hard!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jul 25 2007, 09:29 AM~8386734
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice car..


----------



## VEGAS_CRUISER (May 24, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

my shit...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 03:31 AM~8403566
> *my shit...
> 
> 
> ...



clean


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 01:31 AM~8403566
> *my shit...
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad asssssssss towncar homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 03:31 AM~8403566
> *my shit...
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

thanks...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jul 25 2007, 10:29 AM~8386734
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sand castle......I mean car. :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 04:31 AM~8403566
> *my shit...
> 
> 
> ...


Spank you outdid yourself on this one, look's great :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 27 2007, 11:22 AM~8405546
> *Spank you outdid yourself on this one, look's great  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man..something to hold me over until the Mark and then ultimately the LTD is done.. :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 02:31 AM~8403566
> *my shit...
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride looks good spanky :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 02:31 AM~8403566
> *my shit...
> 
> 
> ...


Lay it Low built..

Coast One patterns and murals
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER interior
yetti installed hydraulics
PITBULL hydraulic set up
Royalty and Stickz assembled
INDIVIDUALS1996LA Zenith wire wheels


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

My new daily:

00 Lincoln Twoncar Cartier
14's with color matching spokes to follow, and some chrome pillar trim/wheel well trim!







(I know shitty cell phone pics, but you get the idea! :biggrin: )


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 01:45 PM~8407280
> *Lay it Low built..
> 
> Coast One patterns and murals
> ...




THATS WUTS UP!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 27 2007, 01:45 PM~8407282
> *My new daily:
> 
> 00 Lincoln Twoncar Cartier
> ...




BIG NONO ON THA WHEEL TRIM


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 27 2007, 02:47 PM~8407293
> *BIG  NONO ON THA WHEEL TRIM
> *


x 1000


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol, why is that? Haven't really seen any with it.....doesn't look good?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 01:45 PM~8407280
> *Lay it Low built..
> 
> Coast One patterns and murals
> ...


and lone star motivated.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 01:48 PM~8407310
> *and lone star motivated.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 27 2007, 02:48 PM~8407309
> *Lol, why is that? Haven't really seen any with it.....doesn't look good?
> *


there's a reason for that!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 01:50 PM~8407325
> *there's a reason for that!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Thanks, I appreciate the heads up, figured I would get more shit for wanting to put 14's on it......but I want to keep it a simple daily...so I figured 14's (especially with Minnesotas roads) would look good~!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 02:48 PM~8407310
> *and lone star motivated.
> *


although that's not true...I don't have a comeback for this one so I'll just laugh with ya on this one... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY SPANKY CAN WE GET SOME PICS OF THE MURALS POSTED UP??? FUCKER IS SICK!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 01:52 PM~8407341
> *although that's not true...I don't have a comeback for this one so I'll just laugh with ya on this one... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


remember when u called me about to hang it up for the show. i didnt motivate u to keep grindin...thanks lone star :uh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 06:30 PM~8408945
> *remember when u called me about to hang it up for the show. i didnt motivate u to keep grindin...thanks lone star  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 02:48 PM~8407310
> *and lone star motivated.
> *


nope....I aint gonna put my pops on blast. Buts its from a recent magazine


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 02:45 PM~8407280
> *Lay it Low built..
> 
> Coast One patterns and murals
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin6 (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 01:31 AM~8403566
> *my shit...
> 
> 
> ...


Spank your Tc looks damn good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: next time I'm in Tulsa I'll have to get a hold of you to check it out in person


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Is it true that tc frames r stronger then gm frame,cause they r box in from front to back


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 01:48 PM~8407310
> *and lone star motivated.
> *




WHO SOLD THERES ONCE HE KNEW SPANKY WAS COMIN TO SA TOWN FOR SUM GUTS!!!!!!!!?????????? :0   :0 :0 :0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jul 25 2007, 11:29 AM~8386734
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics...


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

*THIS MOTHER FUCKER IS TIGHT!!!!



Originally posted by FORGIVEN@Jul 24 2007, 11:16 AM~8379584
<img src=\'http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r251/edwins02/MINEE.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


Click to expand...

*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 29 2007, 08:15 PM~8421015
> *WHO SOLD THERES ONCE HE KNEW SPANKY WAS COMIN TO SA TOWN FOR SUM GUTS!!!!!!!!?????????? :0      :0  :0  :0
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Jul 30 2007, 12:57 AM~8423471
> *THIS MOTHER FUCKER IS TIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BROTHA HERES SOME MORE


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2007, 12:21 PM~8426928
> *THANKS BROTHA HERES SOME MORE
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2007, 12:21 PM~8426928
> *THANKS BROTHA HERES SOME MORE
> 
> 
> ...




ITS OKAY I GUESS :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 30 2007, 01:27 PM~8426985
> *ITS OKAY I GUESS :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


mira nomas que pasa homie? :wave: :wave: jammin down the 5 freeway on 13s homie


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jul 25 2007, 08:29 AM~8386734
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie....


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

5k as it sits.....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

got these too, brand new, set of five 13" vogues... 450


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 1 2007, 01:13 PM~8446993
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 1 2007, 01:53 PM~8447291
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

doing the front suspension switch on the town cars, does it effect anything on the car,im thinking of getting a new 2000 town car,any help? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 1 2007, 05:29 PM~8449231
> *doing the front suspension switch on the town cars, does it effect anything on the car,im thinking of getting a new 2000 town car,any help? :biggrin:
> *


NOPE :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 1 2007, 05:31 PM~8449240
> *NOPE  :biggrin:
> *


no dash lights come on?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 1 2007, 05:33 PM~8449254
> *no dash lights come on?
> *


JUST YOUR ABS AND TRACKSION CONTROL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 1 2007, 05:34 PM~8449265
> *JUST YOUR ABS AND TRACKSION CONTROL
> *


YEA ABS AND TRAC OFF BUT THEYVE BEEN COMING ON WAY BEFORE THE SWAP WHEN A RIM FLEW OFF LOL


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 1 2007, 05:36 PM~8449288
> *YEA ABS AND TRAC OFF BUT THEYVE BEEN COMING ON WAY BEFORE THE SWAP WHEN A RIM FLEW OFF LOL
> *


AHUUUUUUHH WHATS UP DOGGIE?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 1 2007, 05:38 PM~8449303
> *AHUUUUUUHH WHATS UP DOGGIE?
> *


NOTHING NEW. WORKIN ON THE CAR, U KNOW HOW THAT IS...HOWS UR RIDE COMING ALONG :biggrin:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Aug 1 2007, 09:54 AM~8445814
> *nice ride homie....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 1 2007, 05:45 PM~8449348
> *NOTHING NEW. WORKIN ON THE CAR, U KNOW HOW THAT IS...HOWS UR RIDE COMING ALONG  :biggrin:
> *


im on stop with it right now. im working on my caddy trying to bust it for vages


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm trowing 94' tc. spindels on my 98' tc. Witch ball joints do i need? 94' or the 98's?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 1 2007, 09:31 PM~8450523
> *I'm trowing 94' tc. spindels on my 98' tc.  Witch ball joints do i need? 94' or the 98's?
> *



94 its imposible to fit 98 ball joint on 94 a-arm


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 1 2007, 07:31 PM~8450523
> *I'm trowing 94' tc. spindels on my 98' tc.  Witch ball joints do i need? 94' or the 98's?
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

450, brand new set of 5 vogues... 175/80/13
cleaned one up..brand new


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 1 2007, 05:34 PM~8449265
> *JUST YOUR ABS AND TRACKSION CONTROL
> *


thanks time to get one of theses town cars :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 2 2007, 03:55 PM~8457970
> *thanks time to get one of theses town cars :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 1 2007, 07:40 PM~8450132
> *im on stop with it right now. im working on my caddy trying to bust it for vages
> *


4 sho homie... hope everything goes good as planned


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*whhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyy?????????????????????????????
fuck it , i got my $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 2 2007, 08:34 PM~8460297
> *whhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyy?????????????????????????????
> fuck it , i got my $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> ...


that fuckerrr is sickkkkkk!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 2 2007, 09:37 PM~8460324
> *that fuckerrr is sickkkkkk!!!!!! :worship:
> *


ITS OKAE I GUESS :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 2 2007, 11:05 PM~8461714
> *ITS OKAE I GUESS :biggrin:
> *





*NOT W/ THEM BIG ASS WW!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GRAPE (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 2 2007, 08:34 PM~8460297
> *whhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyy?????????????????????????????
> fuck it , i got my $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> ...


bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 5 2007, 12:32 AM~8471968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a hell of a lift you got there RO!  
whats been done bro?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 4 2007, 05:32 PM~8471968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c. (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes+Jul 2 2007, 03:09 PM~8220175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 4 2007, 06:32 PM~8471968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good brotha


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 3 2007, 03:30 PM~8465899
> *NOT W/ THEM BIG ASS WW!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i didnt want to say anything but ahummmmmm big nononooonononoonooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 6 2007, 03:40 PM~8485963
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i didnt want to say anything but ahummmmmm big nononooonononoonooooooooooooooooooo
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

from another topic.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 4 2007, 04:32 PM~8471968
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats a lock up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 4 2007, 06:32 PM~8471968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://hzemall.com/our_gallery/installs/19...car/install.htm
CHECK IT OUT


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

What's the biges stroke I can put in the back with out and fabaction 2 the trailing arms


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Aug 7 2007, 11:58 AM~8493382
> *What's the biges stroke I can put in the back with out and  fabaction 2 the trailing arms
> *


12-14"


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 7 2007, 11:48 AM~8493298
> *http://hzemall.com/our_gallery/installs/19...car/install.htm
> CHECK IT OUT
> *


i like it but with out th 20s


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 7 2007, 10:59 AM~8493395
> *12-14"
> *


Thanks bro 4 the help


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

close up pics of the rear suspension and what was done to this car please.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 4 2007, 06:32 PM~8471968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


r0llazzzzz damn cuz now we both draggin our asse's

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:no: wonna make no one :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2007, 12:21 PM~8426928
> *THANKS BROTHA HERES SOME MORE
> 
> 
> ...




i ese carro de paisa? de quen es?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 7 2007, 05:36 PM~8496648
> *:no: wonna make no one  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i know u aint talkin bout me cuz u aint even know me *****...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 7 2007, 04:40 PM~8496696
> *i know u aint talkin bout me cuz u aint even know me *****...
> *


*****......? 
Beleive me if i had somethin to say about you youd know i was talkin to you youngster. 
You reponded to somethin i put up, if u offended thats on you.
I aint no new booty on here or in the scene.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 7 2007, 05:51 PM~8496780
> ******......?
> Beleive me if i had somethin to say about you youd know i was talkin to you youngster.
> You reponded to somethin i put up, if u offended thats on you.
> ...


:roflmao:
Whats craccin homie?!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 7 2007, 05:51 PM~8496780
> ******......?
> Beleive me if i had somethin to say about you youd know i was talkin to you youngster.
> You reponded to somethin i put up, if u offended thats on you.
> ...


I didnt ask if u were a new booty on here or in the scene cuz i really dunn give a fuck... everytime i put something up u alwayz got sum smart ass remark 2 say...so with that said u and ur cheerleader have a nice day


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: ARGUING ON THE COMPUTER IS LIKE COMPETING IN THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS,
EVEN IF U WIN UR STILL RETARDED :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 7 2007, 05:39 PM~8496680
> *i ese carro de paisa? de quen es?
> *


NO SE HOMIE I FOUNDED IN THE INTERNET :biggrin: FUNNY LOOKING HUH?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 7 2007, 06:42 PM~8497317
> *:biggrin: ARGUING ON THE COMPUTER IS LIKE COMPETING IN THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS,
> EVEN IF U WIN UR STILL RETARDED :biggrin:
> *


lolz ur right


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 7 2007, 05:40 PM~8497296
> *I didnt ask if u were a new booty on here or in the scene cuz i really dunn give a fuck... everytime i put something up u alwayz got sum smart ass remark 2 say...so with that said u and ur cheerleader have a nice day
> *


OBVIOULSY U DO

BIG "I"


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 7 2007, 05:42 PM~8497317
> *:biggrin: ARGUING ON THE COMPUTER IS LIKE COMPETING IN THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS,
> EVEN IF U WIN UR STILL RETARDED :biggrin:
> *




DEEP THROAT LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 7 2007, 05:43 PM~8497334
> *NO SE HOMIE I FOUNDED IN THE INTERNET :biggrin:  FUNNY LOOKING HUH?
> *




U CRAZY FOO , KEEP THAT MUTHA RIGHT THERE LOOKIN RIGHT, LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO. BUT THEN AGAIN I FORGOT U FROM THE WEST SO YOU KNOW WHATS UP 


WUTS UP W/ THE FLEET?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 7 2007, 06:49 PM~8497430
> *OBVIOULSY U DO
> 
> BIG "I"
> *


OK...SO STICK WITH UR BIG "I" THEN KUZ IM DONE WITH U...

BIG R.O.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

CHAVALON


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 7 2007, 06:40 PM~8497296
> *I didnt ask if u were a new booty on here or in the scene cuz i really dunn give a fuck... everytime i put something up u alwayz got sum smart ass remark 2 say...so with that said u and ur cheerleader have a nice day
> *


I guess that was the part where I was suppose to get mad?! :dunno: 

Its the internet,so I could give a shit what im called. so with that said,I been having a GREAT day,and its about to get better!Thanks!
I love cali in tha summertime!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 7 2007, 06:53 PM~8497454
> *U CRAZY FOO , KEEP THAT MUTHA RIGHT THERE LOOKIN RIGHT, LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO. BUT THEN AGAIN I FORGOT U FROM THE WEST SO YOU KNOW WHATS UP
> WUTS UP W/ THE FLEET?
> *


AHUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!! SO WHATS UP WITH YOU DOGGIE EL FLEETWOOD IS GETTING ALL REDONE DOGG I WILL BE GOING TO YOUR SIDE OF THE TRACKS NEXT YEAR DOGG IM TOURING THAT BAD BOY EVERYWHERE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

I'M NOT GONNA LAUGH CUZ THEN IMMA CHEERLEADER


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 7 2007, 06:07 PM~8497577
> *AHUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!! SO WHATS UP WITH YOU DOGGIE EL FLEETWOOD IS GETTING ALL REDONE DOGG I WILL BE GOING TO YOUR SIDE OF THE TRACKS NEXT YEAR DOGG IM TOURING THAT BAD BOY EVERYWHERE
> *




GOOD TO HEAR HOMEBOY, QUIDOW CON LOS HATERS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 7 2007, 08:04 PM~8497542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE OLD MAN AT WORK CALLS ME THAT


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

my car in portland this past weekend


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

this is 99linkers car


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

this is 99linkers car


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

NICE CARS


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

/IM







G]IMG]http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb17/Joeyslowlow/Supershow07/IMG_0622.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

T-T-T


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

TTT FOR THE REAL ******


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Aug 7 2007, 07:44 PM~8497892
> *my car in portland this past weekend
> 
> 
> ...


I got to tell ya bro I love that linc. My battery died before I got to take pics last weekend.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

MY OLD SHIT..........
JUST A LITTLE HISTORY LESSON FOR SUM HATERS

REAL FUCKIN LOWRIDERS


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 7 2007, 07:30 PM~8498286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

just wait for my gaz tank


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 8 2007, 12:58 AM~8500936
> *MY OLD SHIT..........
> JUST A LITTLE HISTORY LESSON FOR SUM HATERS
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

GREAT SIG POISON
if your crying about being hated on --go buy a pacifier nobody cares about your crying...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 8 2007, 08:13 AM~8501585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 8 2007, 06:13 AM~8501585
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BAD ASS ABEL


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 8 2007, 01:58 AM~8500936
> *MY OLD SHIT..........
> JUST A LITTLE HISTORY LESSON FOR SUM HATERS
> 
> ...


NICE ASS RIDES


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 8 2007, 09:58 AM~8502690
> *GREAT SIG POISON
> if your crying about being hated on --go buy a pacifier nobody cares about your crying...
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Aug 8 2007, 09:17 AM~8502868
> *NICE ASS RIDES
> *




THANX TOXIC


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Aug 8 2007, 10:17 AM~8502868
> *NICE ASS RIDES
> *


their ok i guess :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 8 2007, 10:55 AM~8503733
> *their ok i guess :biggrin:
> *




SIGALE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 8 2007, 01:24 PM~8504514
> *SIGALE
> *


was up homie hows your lac doing dogie i want to see pics?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

HAVENT DONE MUCH JUS ADDIN CHROME AND GOLD UNDIES AND REDO GUTS

    :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 8 2007, 01:38 PM~8504658
> *HAVENT DONE MUCH JUS ADDIN CHROME AND GOLD UNDIES AND REDO GUTS
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 you must have a lot of money huh? let me get some doggie


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 8 2007, 01:46 PM~8504749
> *:0  :0 you must have a lot of money huh? let me get some doggie
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 8 2007, 12:46 PM~8504749
> *:0  :0 you must have a lot of money huh? let me get some doggie
> *



JUS CONNECTED LIKE U AND U MXPOISON


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 8 2007, 05:04 PM~8506226
> *JUS CONNECTED LIKE U AND U MXPOISON
> *


DAS RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE AND MOTOR PARTS FOR SALE 1500.00


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 8 2007, 06:13 AM~8501585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck-n nice homie


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 4 2007, 07:32 PM~8471968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin bad!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 8 2007, 05:04 PM~8506226
> *JUS CONNECTED LIKE U AND U MXPOISON
> *


 :0 o chit :biggrin: sup bro q hay de nuevo


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 8 2007, 08:03 PM~8508138
> *:0 o  chit  :biggrin:  sup bro  q  hay  de nuevo
> *



nada, n u?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 8 2007, 09:07 PM~8508184
> *nada, n u?
> *


same chit just takin this damn heat n humidity here :angry:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 8 2007, 09:02 PM~8507450
> *fuck-n nice homie
> *



thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 8 2007, 08:16 PM~8508306
> *thanks man :biggrin:
> *


1 day mine will b like that!!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:28 PM~8509571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:28 PM~8509571
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this fucker's laid out cuz it's really lifted


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:28 PM~8509571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick assssss towncar :thumbsup: :thumbsup: makes haters sick :barf:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:28 PM~8509571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL CAR HOMIE


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:28 PM~8509571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 9 2007, 06:38 PM~8515577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 9 2007, 12:28 AM~8509571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 9 2007, 06:38 PM~8515577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 9 2007, 10:16 PM~8517559
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: sup bro


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 10 2007, 07:41 AM~8520119
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  sup bro
> *




chillin @ wrk , u use ur coupon yet? :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 10 2007, 10:01 AM~8520774
> *chillin @ wrk , u use ur coupon yet? :biggrin:
> *


not yet but im about before i leave work :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 10 2007, 09:47 AM~8521148
> *not yet  but im about  before i leave work :biggrin:
> *




there you go, got ahold of some more if u need some


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 7 2007, 11:33 PM~8499692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*IS THIS YOURS*


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 10 2007, 12:55 PM~8522153
> *there you go, got ahold of some more if u need some
> *


 :biggrin: gonna get a alot of them then :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

hey can sum 1 help me im loong at geting just when i get the cash flow lol but im tired of jacking my car up to low it ne 1 know how to bypass the leveling bar and run a switch to it so i can rasie the back at my own will if so pm i need to know the wire code so i dont fuck the shit up


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 6 2007, 10:41 PM~8490542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 10 2007, 12:20 PM~8522364
> *IS THIS YOURS
> *


yakavalley 509 - 253 :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 7 2007, 07:30 PM~8498286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


had it 4- 7 months next chrome undies and real gater gutssssssssssss!!!!! next :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:28 PM~8509571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: nice licoln


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

How many batt do I need to pause one of these big ass bitches


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Aug 12 2007, 01:03 PM~8534757
> *:worship:  nice licoln
> *


thanks...


































trying out my new camera


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 12 2007, 07:12 PM~8536174
> *thanks...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 9 2007, 01:02 AM~8509799
> *this fucker's laid out cuz it's really lifted
> *


you're stupid fool...that's why you always in some pedo..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 12 2007, 05:12 PM~8536174
> *thanks...
> 
> 
> ...


damn... props nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 4 2007, 06:32 PM~8471968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have shocks in the rear? how'd you get it to lay so hard in the rear?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 12 2007, 06:12 PM~8536174
> *thanks...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice where did you get your paint done at?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 8 2007, 01:58 AM~8500936
> *MY OLD SHIT..........
> JUST A LITTLE HISTORY LESSON FOR SUM HATERS
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 13 2007, 05:50 AM~8540346
> *Looks nice where did you get your paint done at?
> *


the car was repainted here in town and I had Coast One from on this site fly out and do the patterns and murals...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 12 2007, 04:33 PM~8536307
> *you're stupid fool...that's why you always in some pedo..
> *


fuck bitch ass niccas


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 11 2007, 01:22 PM~8528748
> *yakavalley 509 - 253 :thumbsup:
> *


*ITS NOT THAT IT LAYS THAT LOW BUT HES GOT A HUGE LOCK UP IN THE FRONT.*


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 7 2007, 09:30 PM~8498286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT HER NAME WAS. SHE WAS AT THE PORTLAND SHOW.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 13 2007, 09:27 PM~8547554
> *ITS NOT THAT IT LAYS THAT LOW BUT HES GOT A HUGE LOCK UP IN THE FRONT.
> *


cause i'm get my shit chromed, i just couldn't wait so i said fuck it!!!!!! so i ain't trippppppp-n!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Lets see some setup pic :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 14 2007, 01:36 AM~8548400
> *cause i'm get my shit chromed, i just couldn't wait so i said fuck it!!!!!! so i ain't trippppppp-n!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats the girls name in that pic above.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2007, 08:20 PM~8546859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 14 2007, 08:03 AM~8549949
> *whats the girls name in that pic above.
> *


her name is tiffani rodiguez
i think she has web page i'm try to get it!!!
shes banggg-n :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

here's her link http://www.tiffanirodriguez.com/ 
:worship:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

here's 1 more


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 12 2007, 05:12 PM~8536174
> *thanks...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 17 2007, 10:26 PM~8580651
> *Looks good. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks in part to your hard work..


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Aug 7 2007, 08:44 PM~8497892
> *my car in portland this past weekend
> 
> 
> ...


nice taillights..i was the 1st town car wit tail lights painted that way


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## t2shamrock (May 20, 2006)

I wanted to know if on the 98-02 town cars do I need to swap the rear suspension or do something to fit 13's if not please let me know cause I just got a 2004 and
wanted to know if the 98-02 rear suspension would bolt on to the 2004 town car ?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by t2shamrock_@Aug 19 2007, 09:26 PM~8592599
> *I wanted to know if  on the 98-02 town cars do I need to swap the rear suspension or do something to fit 13's if not please let me know cause I just got a 2004 and
> wanted to know if the 98-02 rear suspension would bolt on to the 2004 town car ?
> *



:nosad: 


99 frame swap


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

paso carnal?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 19 2007, 10:28 PM~8592633
> *:nosad:
> 99 frame swap
> *


NOPE WILL NOT BOLT ON


----------



## t2shamrock (May 20, 2006)

Anyone on here with the 03' and up town car what year town car suspension did you guys swap on to the front and rear suspension to fit 13's and what do I got 
to modify to fit it ? PLEASE LET ME KNOW THANK YOU !


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t2shamrock_@Aug 20 2007, 03:58 PM~8598875
> *Anyone on here with the 03' and up town car  what year town car  suspension did you guys swap on to the  front and rear suspension to fit 13's and what do I got
> to modify  to fit it ? PLEASE LET ME KNOW THANK YOU !
> *


You need to do a complete frame swap. And no it doesn't just bolt up, there is alot of fabrication to do. I think the 98-02 rear end will bolt up but then your stuck with the front wheels sticking out.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by t2shamrock_@Aug 20 2007, 03:58 PM~8598875
> *Anyone on here with the 03' and up town car  what year town car  suspension did you guys swap on to the  front and rear suspension to fit 13's and what do I got
> to modify  to fit it ? PLEASE LET ME KNOW THANK YOU !
> *


ONLY 1 DUDE ON HERE IS GETTING IT DONE AND HE WENT THREW ME . BUT GOOD LUCK FINDIN SOMEONE THAT HAS BEEN INVOLVED IN THE PROCESS


----------



## t2shamrock (May 20, 2006)

How about putting on a 1990 town car suspension on the front would that work ?so
putting on a 98-02 rear suspension would work to fit 13's please let me know what you think so I dont end spending money on parts that wont work . THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP !


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t2shamrock_@Aug 20 2007, 11:18 PM~8603058
> *How about putting on a 1990 town car suspension on the front would that work ?so
> putting on a 98-02 rear suspension would work to fit 13's please let me know what you think so I dont end spending money on parts that wont work . THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP !
> *


Look man there is NOTHING that will bolt onto the front suspension to get 13's on it. The only things you can do is swap the frame or completly fabricate the engine cradle and suspension mounts. Either way there is fabrication involved.


----------



## t2shamrock (May 20, 2006)

So the frame swap would work ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t2shamrock_@Aug 20 2007, 11:35 PM~8603122
> *So the frame swap would work ?
> *


Yes it will work, but it's not a normal frame swap. There is a good bit of fabrication that has to be done with it.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 21 2007, 01:43 AM~8603150
> *Yes it will work, but it's not a normal frame swap. There is a good bit of fabrication that has to be done with it.
> *


you have a pm...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 21 2007, 12:05 AM~8603235
> *you have a pm...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 20 2007, 11:24 PM~8603082
> *Look man there is NOTHING that will bolt onto the front suspension to get 13's on it. The only things you can do is swap the frame or completly fabricate the engine cradle and suspension mounts. Either way there is fabrication involved.
> *




 
GOTDAMN RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!! SPANKY I HOPE YOU GOT THEM LIGHTS FROM Rascal King............................................


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## texastre (Aug 18, 2007)

I JUST BOUGHT ME A 99 LINCOLN TC WHERE CAN I GET THAT CHROME ''PILLAR'' TRIM? :0


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 20 2007, 04:33 PM~8599202
> *ONLY 1 DUDE ON HERE IS GETTING IT DONE AND HE WENT THREW ME . BUT GOOD LUCK FINDIN SOMEONE THAT HAS BEEN INVOLVED IN THE PROCESS
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :ugh: i hop ur talking about that blue 1


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 21 2007, 04:28 PM~8608090
> *
> GOTDAMN RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!! SPANKY I HOPE YOU GOT THEM LIGHTS FROM Rascal King............................................
> *


gonna put the money in the bank tomorrow so I can paypal him..you know I suck at shipping.. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 22 2007, 12:47 AM~8613179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when I look at your car makes me kinda wish I didn't do so much on the body and just kept it clean...I like your car...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 21 2007, 11:08 PM~8613289
> *when I look at your car makes me kinda wish I didn't do so much on the body and just kept it clean...I like your car...
> *


Thanks. Yeah plain is cool but your shit is on fire!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 22 2007, 01:23 AM~8613372
> *Thanks. Yeah plain is cool but your shit is on fire!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


plain? fool please...lol...that shit is clean...anyway gonna get that to you sorry about the delay just been reeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaal busy...can you believe that weekend you sent me your number I ended up in Phoenix but my girl had me at the Scottsdale Fashion Center AAAAAAAALLLLLLLLL day long...so I kinda forgot about it..


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 21 2007, 11:34 PM~8613430
> *plain? fool please...lol...that shit is clean...anyway gonna get that to you sorry about the delay just been reeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaal busy...can you believe that weekend you sent me your number I ended up in Phoenix but my girl had me at the Scottsdale Fashion Center AAAAAAAALLLLLLLLL day long...so I kinda forgot about it..
> *


no problem, yeah taking a girl to that mall equals two things 1) your gonna be there all day 2) your gonna be broke when you do leave :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 21 2007, 04:00 PM~8608995
> *I JUST BOUGHT ME A 99 LINCOLN TC WHERE CAN I GET THAT CHROME ''PILLAR'' TRIM? :0
> *




I HAVE IT


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 22 2007, 11:04 AM~8615480
> *I HAVE IT
> *


 :0 suup bro :cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so what needs to be changed to the front suspension on a 98 to make it have regular a-arms?can someone be specific on it. is it a blot on type of deal or what? thanks


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 22 2007, 11:04 AM~8615480
> *I HAVE IT
> *


How much?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 13 2007, 11:07 PM~8548190
> *
> 
> This is for the lincoln guys...These are 1'' or 2'' upper arm extention for the ball joint. No more cutting and welding ....Direct bolt in. Heat treated 3/4'' steel. Just replace the stock ball joint with the older 84 style and your set !!!!!
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

i got this 66 vert for trade..click link in my sig for info.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 22 2007, 01:47 AM~8613179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mad fuckin props


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 25 2007, 07:52 PM~8641133
> *mad fuckin props
> *


Thank you!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT FOR THE LINCOLNS


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 29 2007, 04:19 PM~8671377
> *:biggrin: TTT FOR THE LINCOLNS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

wheres the lincolns at?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 30 2007, 05:01 PM~8679841
> *wheres the lincolns at?
> *


all gone!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SE CAVO...........................


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

more


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 30 2007, 03:34 PM~8680114
> *SE CAVO...........................
> *


SEE WHAT YOU DID ITS ALL YOUR FAULT THANKS HOMIE :angry: GO GET YOUR BACK :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 30 2007, 03:34 PM~8680114
> *SE CAVO...........................
> *


 :no: just waiting for some chrome :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 30 2007, 08:58 PM~8681989
> *:no: just waiting  for  some  chrome  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 30 2007, 06:58 PM~8681989
> *:no: just waiting  for  some  chrome  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 30 2007, 06:54 PM~8681958
> *SEE WHAT YOU DID ITS ALL YOUR FAULT THANKS HOMIE :angry:  GO GET YOUR BACK :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :no:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 30 2007, 08:20 PM~8682129
> *:0
> *


chit i have to catch up to u guys some how :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 30 2007, 07:23 PM~8682161
> *chit i have  to  catch up to u guys  some how  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

CHIT YALL LEF MI BEHIND THAS Y I SELL MINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*LARGE!!!!!!!!!*


WHERES CG?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 30 2007, 08:31 PM~8682213
> *CHIT YALL LEF MI BEHIND THAS Y I SELL MINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 30 2007, 07:34 PM~8682245
> *:0
> *


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 30 2007, 10:32 PM~8682232
> *LARGE!!!!!!!!!
> WHERES CG?
> *


I dont know? Last time i saw it the cops told me i'd be lucky to see it again! So i bought a lotto ticket? Hope it works!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 30 2007, 07:38 PM~8682273
> *I dont know? Last time i saw it the cops told me i'd be lucky to see it again! So i bought a lotto ticket? Hope it works!
> *





DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SORRY BRO , I DIDNT KNOW.
BTW BUY ME A TICKET TOO.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

saweet


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Sep 4 2007, 11:40 AM~8711331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 30 2007, 08:37 PM~8682266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not good


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANOTHER SNEAK PEAK :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 4 2007, 04:31 PM~8714161
> *ANOTHER SNEAK PEAK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
NICE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 4 2007, 03:31 PM~8714161
> *ANOTHER SNEAK PEAK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



http://youtube.com/watch?v=90luWQk6-SY


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

QUICK QUESTION...ANYBODY KNO WHERE TO GET THE GOLD GRILLS AT? I KNOW INDIVIDUAL TXRYDER AND SPNKY HAVE A GOLD GRILL. ARE THEY SENT TO GOLD PLATE OR BOUGHT LIKE THAT...THANKS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Sep 4 2007, 04:01 PM~8714405
> *QUICK QUESTION...ANYBODY KNO WHERE TO GET THE GOLD GRILLS AT? I KNOW INDIVIDUAL TXRYDER AND SPNKY HAVE A GOLD GRILL. ARE THEY SENT TO GOLD PLATE OR BOUGHT LIKE THAT...THANKS
> *




MY BOY FLACO (*FLACO'S 24K PLATING*)PLATED BOTH OF EM. WE CAN PROBLY DO 1 FOR YOU IF U DONT MIN AN AFTERMARKET 1. ILL GET W/ HIM ON PRICING HE'S STILL AT WORK.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 4 2007, 04:31 PM~8714161
> *ANOTHER SNEAK PEAK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: estas perro :biggrin: lookn good :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Sep 4 2007, 04:52 PM~8714327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: estas perro :biggrin: lookn good :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 4 2007, 05:31 PM~8714161
> *ANOTHER SNEAK PEAK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

REPRESENTING PHOENIX AZ


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 5 2007, 10:07 PM~8726734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT.....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Sep 5 2007, 11:38 PM~8725969
> *REPRESENTING PHOENIX AZ
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THATS BAD ASS


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 5 2007, 11:07 PM~8726734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   uffin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 6 2007, 12:07 AM~8726734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Sep 5 2007, 10:38 PM~8725969
> *REPRESENTING PHOENIX AZ
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Sep 9 2007, 08:13 PM~8753552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

sup mexicananus


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Sep 9 2007, 07:13 PM~8753552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Sep 9 2007, 07:13 PM~8753552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks kind like mine!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks to those who like my car, I initially started this car because LincolnJames's purple Town Car inspired me to! :biggrin: These cars r awesome!  There is more to come for this car, I've had it since 2005 and I've kept it real clean


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 10 2007, 03:19 PM~8759155
> *sup mexicananus
> *


sup weirdo :biggrin: hows it goin


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Here is another far sight pic of it layed ( STILL NOT FULLY LAYED!!!) coz I lay frame in the front so I don't bother laying it all the way down as I love her too much so I dont want her to touch the ground and start looking funky from underneath :biggrin: Pic was taken by Rob from AAC who build this car in 2006


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Sep 11 2007, 12:24 AM~8763621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWITCHES OR BAGS?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 10 2007, 11:26 PM~8763632
> *SWITCHES OR BAGS?
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Sep 10 2007, 11:33 PM~8762053
> *sup  weirdo  :biggrin:  hows it  goin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup fellas...


Any TCs in here for sale? Can be stock or cut... LMK! :biggrin:

Also have a 93 Fleet for trade... LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Sep 10 2007, 11:24 PM~8763621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heres mine homie!!!








T-T-T 4 THE TOWNCARS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 12 2007, 08:08 AM~8773305
> *heres mine homie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 12 2007, 07:02 PM~8777912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

HERS MY BABY  
























uffin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0    :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 12 2007, 07:23 PM~8778051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 12 2007, 09:08 AM~8773305
> *heres mine homie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looking real nice homies


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

OK, to all who can inform me....I have looked on here, seen contradicting stories....heard from different people different things....I have an 00 Towncar Cartier edition...I want to put some 14's on it (my daily and I would prefer 14's, so if your going to give me shit...lets get that out there now! Lol :biggrin: ) But to get the 14's on there I have heard all you have to do is grind the calipers, I have heard you need to grind and get spacers, I have heard the spindle swap....what exactly needs to be done? I am going to do the swap next season for sure....but right now we only have about a month before they come back off....so what exactly needs to be done to get the 14's on there without f*cking them up for the rest of the season?

Thanks for the input!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BLV ACES MIAMI


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 13 2007, 05:37 AM~8780543
> *OK, to all who can inform me....I have looked on here, seen contradicting stories....heard from different people different things....I have an 00 Towncar Cartier edition...I want to put some 14's on it (my daily and I would prefer 14's, so if your going to give me shit...lets get that out there now! Lol  :biggrin: ) But to get the 14's on there I have heard all you have to do is grind the calipers, I have heard you need to grind and get spacers, I have heard the spindle swap....what exactly needs to be done? I am going to do the swap next season for sure....but right now we only have about a month before they come back off....so what exactly needs to be done to get the 14's on there without f*cking them up for the rest of the season?
> 
> Thanks for the input!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Anybody??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 13 2007, 06:37 AM~8780543
> *OK, to all who can inform me....I have looked on here, seen contradicting stories....heard from different people different things....I have an 00 Towncar Cartier edition...I want to put some 14's on it (my daily and I would prefer 14's, so if your going to give me shit...lets get that out there now! Lol  :biggrin: ) But to get the 14's on there I have heard all you have to do is grind the calipers, I have heard you need to grind and get spacers, I have heard the spindle swap....what exactly needs to be done? I am going to do the swap next season for sure....but right now we only have about a month before they come back off....so what exactly needs to be done to get the 14's on there without f*cking them up for the rest of the season?
> 
> Thanks for the input!!!  :biggrin:
> *


14 all you need to do is grind and put spacers thats it homie


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 13 2007, 04:56 PM~8783712
> *
> 
> 
> ...





thats pimp shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 13 2007, 02:34 PM~8784061
> *thats pimp shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 13 2007, 01:46 PM~8783620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car homie!!!! :thumbsup: whats up with some pixof the gril where u get it!!!! i need 1


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 12 2007, 10:08 PM~8779392
> *looking real nice homies
> *


thanks bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

SOME MORE OF THIS WEEKEND CAR SHOW
































TRY-N DO IT 4 THE NORTHWEST :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

T-T-T


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 12 2007, 11:08 PM~8779392
> *looking real nice homies
> *


X2


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 5 2007, 10:07 PM~8726734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 5 2007, 10:09 PM~8726753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 13 2007, 06:52 PM~8786092
> *nice car homie!!!! :thumbsup: whats up with some pixof the gril where u get it!!!! i need 1
> *


thanks homie


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 13 2007, 09:13 PM~8786755
> *thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 13 2007, 08:13 PM~8786755
> *thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 13 2007, 07:17 PM~8786289
> *SOME MORE OF THIS WEEKEND CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


THAT TC IS SICH BRO


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 13 2007, 08:13 PM~8786755
> *thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


Sell me dat grille *****!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Sep 13 2007, 10:17 PM~8787637
> *THAT TC IS SICH BRO
> *


thanks bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 13 2007, 09:17 PM~8786289
> *SOME MORE OF THIS WEEKEND CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 24 2007, 11:47 PM~8636862
> *
> *


a wassup mang i wanna know .do u ship 2 hawaii dude?if u do get at me...tanxs


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Sep 15 2007, 10:45 PM~8799944
> *a wassup mang i wanna know .do u ship 2 hawaii dude?if u do get at me...tanxs
> *



contact ron, his screen name on here is blackmagichydraulics. or here is his buisness # 1-866-624-4233


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 16 2007, 09:15 AM~8800633
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE !!!!!!!!!!THIS MAKES ME WANNA GET A TC :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 16 2007, 06:13 AM~8800630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 16 2007, 06:14 AM~8800631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Sep 16 2007, 09:18 AM~8800773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 16 2007, 07:18 AM~8800773
> *NICE !!!!!!!!!!THIS MAKES ME WANNA GET A TC :biggrin:
> *


i had a big body and kick it to the curve!!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

2-DA-TOP


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

22s are D'vinci Ragno only have about 300 miles on them if that. All the tvs work fine. Only thing is ps2 needs to finish the wireing in order to work. Car has 83350 miles. Anything else u want to kno let me kno! Have the whole air ride system except the brackets. just need to install it $13500 obo


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 17 2007, 06:05 PM~8810965
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

im loving this lincolns


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 17 2007, 04:05 PM~8810965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take both of them!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 17 2007, 11:50 PM~8813202
> *i'll take both of them!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Do you want any fries with that? :lmao:

:tongue:


That red one is hawt... :thumbsup:


uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

i need to get rid of my cutt and get me one of these lincs i love them :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup fellas...

Been searching through this thread for a good minute and seen plenty of nice rides, anything in here for sale? :dunno:

Can be cut or stock.. :thumbsup:

LMK!

:biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 19 2007, 12:28 AM~8821707
> *Waddup fellas...
> 
> Been searching through this thread for a good minute and seen plenty of nice rides, anything in here for sale? :dunno:
> ...


mines is for sale.. go to the previous page


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 16 2007, 09:13 AM~8800630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2007, 10:13 AM~8823627
> *:biggrin:
> *


DID YOU GET ONE OF THIS BEAUTIES YET HOMIE?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 19 2007, 02:23 PM~8824501
> *DID YOU GET ONE OF THIS BEAUTIES YET HOMIE?
> *


 :uh: NO


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 13 2007, 09:17 PM~8786289
> *SOME MORE OF THIS WEEKEND CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

$11,500


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 19 2007, 04:38 PM~8826376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2007, 04:19 PM~8826810
> *
> *


BADASS... :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

abel ur towncar is sick homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## godson (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2007, 04:19 PM~8826810
> *
> *


Who did the 4 link in the rear


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99+Sep 19 2007, 06:25 PM~8826879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

sick 4 sure like abels faceahahahahaha


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 20 2007, 07:27 PM~8835787
> *sick 4 sure like  abels faceahahahahaha
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Sep 19 2007, 11:34 AM~8824579
> *lookin good
> *


thanks bro!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Sep 19 2007, 02:40 PM~8826414
> *$11,500
> 
> 
> ...


loooks dope, and i like the plate :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NORWALK BLVD (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT FOR THE TOWNCARS


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

whats up here :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

MoRnInG BuMp... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I WILL BE BACK IN ACTION REAL SOON


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 26 2007, 07:10 PM~8876726
> *I WILL BE BACK IN ACTION REAL SOON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Does any one have a pic of there town car 3 wheeling with the stock spen


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Sep 26 2007, 06:13 PM~8876751
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


100% MICHOACANO,Y QUE CABRONES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 26 2007, 09:11 PM~8877547
> *100% MICHOACANO,Y QUE CABRONES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Sep 26 2007, 09:13 PM~8877566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DANG ANOTHER ONE :angry:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 27 2007, 02:02 PM~8882136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL HOMIE ONE OF MY FAVORITES


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 11 2007, 02:26 AM~8763632
> *SWITCHES OR BAGS?
> *


that car is baged :uh:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

started on the car :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 27 2007, 02:02 PM~8882136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 27 2007, 03:02 PM~8882136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 27 2007, 01:02 PM~8882136
> *
> 
> 
> ...











MAJESTICS LINCOLNS!!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Sep 29 2007, 07:57 PM~8896453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :worship:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Sep 29 2007, 06:57 PM~8896453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

2 THE TOP 4, TOWNCARS :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

my car before the accident  but i am comming out harder to rep for the lincolns and show them big bodies aint got nothing on us


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2007, 12:34 PM~8906823
> *my car before the accident  but i am comming out harder to rep for the lincolns and show them big bodies aint got nothing on us
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED .PICS OF THE ACCIDENT???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 10:39 AM~8906875
> *WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED .PICS OF THE ACCIDENT???
> *


got side swiped on my block didnt hear anything homie i was painting a car in the garage when the homie came and said why is your car on the sidewalk :angry:  the person who hit it took off :angry: haters


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2007, 12:47 PM~8906954
> *got side swiped on my block didnt hear anything homie i was painting a car in the garage when the homie came and said why is your car on the sidewalk :angry:   the person who hit it took off :angry: haters
> *


 :angry: THOSE BASTARDS.....SHOW PICS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 10:48 AM~8906962
> *:angry: THOSE BASTARDS.....SHOW PICS
> *


no camera :angry: camera broke


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2007, 11:47 AM~8906954
> *got side swiped on my block didnt hear anything homie i was painting a car in the garage when the homie came and said why is your car on the sidewalk :angry:   the person who hit it took off :angry: haters
> *



daaaaaaaaaaaamn bro that really sucks


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 1 2007, 10:50 AM~8906980
> *daaaaaaaaaaaamn bro that really sucks
> *


it hurts but she will be out on the first  your lincoln is beautiful homie your shutting it down with that lincoln


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2007, 12:50 PM~8906979
> *no camera :angry: camera broke
> *


WELL GO BOROUGH ONE FROM A HOMIE FOKKER WE WANNA SEE THIS SHIZZ OR TAKE A PHONE PICS!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 1 2007, 10:51 AM~8906994
> *WELL GO BOROUGH ONE FROM A HOMIE FOKKER WE WANNA SEE THIS SHIZZ OR TAKE A PHONE PICS!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: when i go to the shop ill take some for you dogg


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2007, 12:53 PM~8907011
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: when i go to the shop ill take some for you dogg
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 1 2007, 11:01 AM~8907080
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2007, 11:47 AM~8906954
> *got side swiped on my block didnt hear anything homie i was painting a car in the garage when the homie came and said why is your car on the sidewalk :angry:   the person who hit it took off :angry: haters
> *



DAMN THATS FUCKED UP


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 1 2007, 06:06 PM~8909158
> *DAMN THATS FUCKED UP
> *




X2!

:angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2007, 09:47 AM~8906954
> *got side swiped on my block didnt hear anything homie i was painting a car in the garage when the homie came and said why is your car on the sidewalk :angry:   the person who hit it took off :angry: haters
> *




damn man ! soory to hear that.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DRòN, 93brougham
:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2007, 10:15 PM~8912130
> *damn  man ! soory to hear that.
> *


YEAH ITS OKAE DOGGIE COMMING OUT BETTER IN THE 08


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 2 2007, 05:37 AM~8914094
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.linctowncarbusiness.com/


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 2 2007, 05:25 PM~8918507
> *http://www.linctowncarbusiness.com/
> *


FUCK


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Oct 2 2007, 11:34 PM~8920842
> *FUCK
> *


HE GOT ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90+Oct 3 2007, 01:34 AM~8920842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 3 2007, 10:07 PM~8927783
> *:biggrin:
> *


I PM u not too long ago


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 4 2007, 12:17 AM~8928236
> *I PM u not too long ago
> *



I replied...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GETTING REDONE AFTER THEE ACCIDENT








NEW TRUNK  








THE HOMIE HUERRO TAKING THE PATERNS OFF DID NOT GET THEE APROVAL FROM THE CLUB


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

OOPS MY BAD


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 4 2007, 12:59 PM~8930990
> *I replied...
> *


i didnt get it?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 4 2007, 04:32 PM~8932486
> * GETTING REDONE AFTER THEE ACCIDENT
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

this is my homies ride Wat you think ??????????


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Oct 4 2007, 05:32 PM~8932486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 4 2007, 06:54 PM~8933967
> *what the fuck those that mean u cant do what you want to your ride??/explain homie??
> saweeeeeeeeeeeeet
> *


Ya no shit ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 4 2007, 09:00 PM~8934014
> *Ya no shit ?
> *


x100000000 i never heard of that in my lifeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 4 2007, 08:00 PM~8934021
> *x100000000 i never heard of that in my lifeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :uh:
> *


yeah me either.. thats sum fucked up shit, car was looking HARD ass fuck how it was.. mad props sad to see it taken off


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 4 2007, 10:38 PM~8934875
> *yeah me either.. thats sum fucked up shit, car was looking HARD ass fuck how it was.. mad props sad to see it taken off
> *


x2  that striping was bas ass 4 sureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Oct 5 2007, 10:23 AM~8937629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the top done at. I like that extra molding that extends into the front fender.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Oct 5 2007, 11:23 AM~8937629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAWEEEEET THE CHROME MOLDING TO THE FROMT IS OFF THE HOOK WERE IN THE FUCK YOU GET THAT?>???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> *what the fuck those that mean u cant do what you want to your ride??/explain homie??*
> 
> 
> WHEN THEE ACCIDENT HAPPEND, THE PATTERNS ON THE BOTTOM OF THE CAR WERE HIT BAD WE WERENT ABLE TO MATCH THEM CAUSE THEY WERE SHOT WITH CANDY SO WE HAD TO TAKE THEM OFF  BUT I WILL HAVE A NEW LOOK FOR SAN BERNANDINO  THEY LIKED HOW IT LOOKED BUTT WHEN WE TRIED TO MATCH DID NOT LOOK GOOD SO NOT APROVED YOU FEEL ME, WE ARE A GOOD CLUB WE LOOK OUT FOR EACH OTHER IF THEIRS SOMETHING THAT DOES NOT LOOK GOOD ON YOUR CAR WE WILL LET YOU KNOW,SO NOBODY SAYS NEGATIVE THINGS ABOUT IT  .


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> > *what the fuck those that mean u cant do what you want to your ride??/explain homie??*
> > WHEN THEE ACCIDENT HAPPEND, THE PATTERNS ON THE BOTTOM OF THE CAR WERE HIT BAD WE WERENT ABLE TO MATCH THEM CAUSE THEY WERE SHOT WITH CANDY SO WE HAD TO TAKE THEM OFF  BUT I WILL HAVE A NEW LOOK FOR SAN BERNANDINO  THEY LIKED HOW IT LOOKED BUTT WHEN WE TRIED TO MATCH DID NOT LOOK GOOD SO NOT APROVED YOU FEEL ME, WE ARE A GOOD CLUB WE LOOK OUT FOR EACH OTHER IF THEIRS SOMETHING THAT DOES NOT LOOK GOOD ON YOUR CAR WE WILL LET YOU KNOW,SO NOBODY SAYS NEGATIVE THINGS ABOUT IT  .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2007, 12:01 PM~8938394
> *ok in that way i understan id say all good clubs will tell ya if it looks good or not,the way u said it was like they didnt aprouve of what you did and in the pix it looks like a crazy ass paint  job you got,and homie i know goodtimes is an extraordinary club i love your rides you guys are top knotch,id say top in the top 3 or even 2 car clubs out there ,thats what i think. *
> [/b]


THANKS MAYHEM YEAH MAYBE IT CAME OUT WRONG SORRY FOR THE MIS UNDERSTANDING AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE WE TRYING TO BE ON TOP JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 5 2007, 02:04 PM~8938419
> *THANKS MAYHEM YEAH MAYBE IT CAME OUT WRONG SORRY FOR THE MIS UNDERSTANDING AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE WE TRYING TO BE ON TOP JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER CLUB :biggrin:
> *


haha its all kool now you cleared it up for all i just cant wait to see the next set of paterns you do i bet it will be even sicker than what you had..

and you guys deserve to be on top i see so many goodtime rides that are way way off the hook2 of my fav is yourse and the guy goodtimes la with his baby black linc with sick ass airbrushed dash those are sick rides there and theres plenty more


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2007, 12:08 PM~8938435
> *haha its all kool now you cleared it up for all i just cant wait to see the next set of paterns you do i bet it will be even sicker than what you had..
> 
> and you guys deserve to be on top i see so many goodtime rides that are way way off the hook2 of my fav is yourse and the guy goodtimes la with his baby black linc with sick ass airbrushed dash those are sick rides there and theres plenty more
> *


THANKS DOGGIE IT WILL BE OUT AT SAN BERNANDINO SO CAR IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION  ILL KEEP YOU POSTED DOG :biggrin: AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 5 2007, 02:14 PM~8938469
> *THANKS DOGGIE IT WILL BE OUT AT SAN BERNANDINO SO CAR IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION   ILL KEEP YOU POSTED DOG :biggrin: AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS
> *


  kool homie cant wait to see more pics and progress on that linc :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Oct 5 2007, 08:23 AM~8937629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick towncar homie


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2007, 02:02 PM~8925298
> *HE GOT ME TOO :biggrin:
> *


BITCH


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 5 2007, 10:10 AM~8937915
> *Where did you get the top done at. I like that extra molding that extends into the front fender.
> *



I looked at one like this with the molding all the way up on the fender like that, it had a top like that too, it was from E&G they called it a "tiera edition" I think


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Picked up an '01 cartier, not jucied (for a little while at least) just a daily for the wife, still pretty nice though, and I liked the vouges










did this to it right after I got it tho, so I had to fix it, and I added the two tone for the hell of it


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Oct 6 2007, 05:12 PM~8944321
> *I looked at one like this with the molding all the way up on the fender like that, it had a top like that too, it was from E&G they called it a "tiera edition"  I think
> *


Yeah I saw that when I was on there website yesterday.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 9 2007, 07:25 AM~8958344
> *Yeah I saw that when I was on there website yesterday.
> *


link?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 9 2007, 09:50 AM~8958933
> *link?
> *


EGC Classic Website

I thought the "Decor" upper mody molding might be cool. There the same people who do the custom grills that have the horizontal bars on them. 

Lincoln Towncar Special edition info


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Towncar power increases..........for those who want to add a little bit more horse power to pull those pumps around.



Underdrive pulleys 
Underdrive pulleys are supposed to free up about 6HP by running your alternator and air conditioner slower. You can buy pulleys from Steeda for about $160. Installation is a little tricky but the gains are supposed to be noticable. Please e-mail us with your results if you have done this upgrade. 
180 degree thermostat 

Stock TC's run a 192 degree thermostat. Running a cooler one, 180 degrees, allows the engine to start cooling itself sooner, thus allowing you to run more advanced timing and a more agressive computer program. These thermostats are around $6 from you local parts store. No actual horsepower gain here, but it enables you to run a bit harder. 

Exhaust 
Dual exhaust, is a must! If your currant single system is the original you will have to cut the "Y" pipe just in front of the centre mufler as it is all in one piece. Fitting exhausts is a lot easier on a hoist if you have access to one. It would also be better to fit a complete dual system (except catalysts) if your original is a few years old. 

As far as I know it does unleash that extra 20bhp, brace yourself!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CLEANEST LINCOLNS OUT THEIR IN MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 9 2007, 08:56 AM~8959269
> *Towncar power increases..........for those who want to add a little bit more horse power to pull those pumps around.
> Underdrive pulleys
> Underdrive pulleys are supposed to free up about 6HP by running your alternator and air conditioner slower. You can buy pulleys from Steeda for about $160. Installation is a little tricky but the gains are supposed to be noticable. Please e-mail us with your results if you have done this upgrade.
> ...


Might have to try a couple of these out!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

post up the black one from majestix!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 11 2007, 11:05 AM~8976196
> *post up the black one from majestix!
> *


I DONT HAVE IT BUT FOUND THESE...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

colored barrels really sets off these sharks :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION FOR SAN BERNANDINO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 11 2007, 06:04 PM~8980695
> *GOODTIMES CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 11 2007, 09:10 AM~8976224
> *I DONT HAVE IT  BUT FOUND THESE...
> 
> 
> ...



this ones for sale $6500


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Oct 12 2007, 02:46 PM~8986164
> *this ones for sale $6500
> *


thats your homies ride???merc...so hows the rust on the undercarage??


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER+Apr 20 2007, 02:35 PM~7736258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez+Oct 12 2007, 02:46 PM~8986164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 12 2007, 06:43 PM~8988010
> *Juiced? :dunno:
> :0
> *


ITS JUICED ,I SAW THE BUILD UP AND THE UNDERNEATHS RUSTY AS SHIT BUT SUPPOSEDLY IT WAS CLEANED UP BUT IM WAITIN ON PIX??FOR 5 MONTHS NOW :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2007, 06:44 PM~8988024
> *ITS JUICED ,I SAW THE BUILD UP AND THE UNDERNEATHS RUSTY AS SHIT BUT SUPPOSEDLY IT WAS CLEANED UP BUT IM WAITIN ON PIX??FOR 5 MONTHS NOW :0
> *



YIKES!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

mines still for sale.. with or without rims


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

I just got my 2001 town car, im going to do the compleat swap and a 3 pump set up, 16" telescopics in the back and 8" in the front, going to roll on some all gold 13"s. Do you guys now where to get a gold grill and emblems?

Later/ Kenny K


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Oct 13 2007, 10:01 AM~8991789
> *I just got my 2001 town car, im going to do the compleat swap and a 3 pump set up, 16" telescopics in the back and 8" in the front, going to roll on some all gold 13"s. Do you guys now where to get a gold grill and emblems?
> 
> Later/ Kenny K
> *


 :nosad: good luck if you find one i want one too


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 13 2007, 04:07 PM~8991804
> *:nosad:  good luck if you find one i want one too
> *


Im going to try my best :biggrin: I just need to have one!


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Oct 13 2007, 08:52 AM~8991967
> *Im going to try my best  :biggrin:  I just need to have one!
> *


like this one i can get for you :biggrin:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 13 2007, 05:17 PM~8992073
> *like this one i can get for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Can you get more pics? whats the price? 

Later homie// K of Sweden


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE BEST LUXURIES


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS ALL I CAN SAY  BEAUTIFUL TRUNK


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Any one now if it´s possible to order a canvas top for a 2001 town car?


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

WHATS GOING ON FELLAS I'M NEW 2 THIS SITE HERES IS MY CAR NOT DONE WITH IT


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 6 2007, 08:30 PM~8944874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

THAT LOOKS NICE....HEY ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE CUSTOM GRILL 4 THIS CAR


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

2 the top


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 14 2007, 09:48 PM~8999857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS RIDE FROM BIG "M"


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

more pics homies


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 17 2007, 02:58 PM~9022889
> *:0
> *


x2 thats a beautiful car. more pics!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2007, 02:58 PM~9022884
> *more pics homies
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2007, 11:58 AM~9022884
> *more pics homies
> 
> 
> ...


real nice


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Oct 1 2007, 12:00 PM~8906570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this has to be the weakest pinstriping Ive ever seen. it dosent flow with anything, its just some squiggily lines.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2007, 11:58 AM~9022884
> *more pics homies
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 17 2007, 04:26 PM~9024839
> *this has to be the weakest pinstriping Ive ever seen.    it dosent flow with anything, its just some squiggily lines.
> *



















i think they look coooool
:dunno:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 17 2007, 04:26 PM~9024839
> *this has to be the weakest pinstriping Ive ever seen.    it dosent flow with anything, its just some squiggily lines.
> *


YOUR TRIPPING. THOSE LINES LOOK PERFECT ON THAT BODY :uh:


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD 99LINKERS


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2007, 02:58 PM~9022884
> *more pics homies
> 
> 
> ...


this is one of the badest lincs ever


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 18 2007, 10:20 AM~9029921
> *this is one of the badest lincs ever
> *


x2


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 18 2007, 11:20 AM~9029921
> *this is one of the badest lincs ever
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 18 2007, 05:08 PM~9031792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats tightttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

looking to trade my clean 96 fleetwood for a linc towncar ( 98-99 ) 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=368913


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 18 2007, 06:08 PM~9032250
> *looking to trade my clean 96 fleetwood for a linc towncar ( 98-99 )
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=368913
> *


ask abel he will do it :0


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90+Oct 18 2007, 12:10 AM~9028051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks,,,, i've on had the car 4 less than a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

man I was just referring to the strips on the sides of the car, not the hood and stuff. sorry, I cant ever say my opinion without offending someone.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY BABY COMMING OUT REAL SOON,WITH FULL UNDIES


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 19 2007, 12:37 AM~9035711
> *MY BABY COMMING OUT REAL SOON,WITH FULL UNDIES
> 
> 
> ...



Damn! that shit gonna be even more sick with them undies. whaz up with the patterns? you do them the same since the accident or those old pics?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2007, 11:58 AM~9022884
> *more pics homies
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS 4 SALE OWNER SAID 2 PASS THE WORD PM ME 4 INFO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 19 2007, 12:02 AM~9035936
> *Damn!  that shit gonna be even more sick with them undies. whaz up with the patterns?  you do them the same since the accident or those old pics?
> *


no more patterns on the bottom doing some thing new hopefully for san bernandino lowrider show


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT BEFORE I BOUNCE


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 18 2007, 10:03 PM~9035461
> *man I was just referring to the strips on the sides of the car, not the hood and stuff.    sorry, I cant ever say my opinion without  offending someone.
> *


thats coool!!!!!!!!!! it's all goooood homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 19 2007, 11:02 AM~9038122
> *no more patterns on the bottom doing some thing new hopefully for san bernandino lowrider show
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

anybody have a 2003 and up tc? i'm thinking of getting one but i heard they're a bitch to put rims on


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 20 2007, 12:43 PM~9045739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 18 2007, 05:22 PM~9032358
> *ask abel he will do it :0
> *



wtf are you talking about dick head :uh:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

For sale in classified section.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Oct 21 2007, 09:27 PM~9052814
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Oct 21 2007, 10:15 PM~9053698
> *:wave:
> *


whats up cuz.. where were u today? didnt see u out there


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Oct 20 2007, 06:53 PM~9047434
> *For sale in classified section.
> 
> 
> *


WOW GOOD COMBO


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 20 2007, 02:43 PM~9045739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SHITS LOOKIN GOOD RICK


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 22 2007, 08:38 AM~9055797
> *THATS SHITS LOOKIN GOOD RICK
> *


Thanks homie!
Thanks to my homie BIG LES for hooking me up!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 22 2007, 12:05 PM~9056369
> *Thanks homie!
> Thanks to my homie BIG LES for hooking me up!
> *


post more pics bro thats a sweet ride ,wanna see moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 22 2007, 10:09 AM~9056400
> *post more pics bro thats a sweet ride ,wanna see moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 22 2007, 12:17 PM~9056471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 20 2007, 01:43 PM~9045739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the right side...now we'll have to work on that other thing..j/k homie..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 22 2007, 04:20 PM~9058123
> *welcome to the right side...now we'll have to work on that other thing..j/k homie..
> *


post pix of your nigglet :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 22 2007, 03:25 PM~9058157
> *post pix of your nigglet :biggrin:
> *


I don't have it..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 22 2007, 04:26 PM~9058164
> *I don't have it..
> *


wtf u talkin bout wilamina?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 22 2007, 02:20 PM~9058123
> *welcome to the right side...now we'll have to work on that other thing..j/k homie..
> *


 :0 ..... :biggrin: 
Whats good Spanky?!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 22 2007, 03:27 PM~9058173
> *wtf u talkin bout  wilamina?
> *


I don't have the Lincoln...can't post pics..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 22 2007, 05:52 PM~9058755
> *I don't have the Lincoln...can't post pics..
> *


what u mean u dont got it fool ,u got jakked or what???


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Oct 21 2007, 08:15 PM~9053698
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ILL BE OUT SOON HATERS BELIEVE ME  GOODTIMES ALL DAY AT SHOWS AND ON THE STREETS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 22 2007, 04:55 PM~9058776
> *what u mean u dont got it fool ,u got jakked or what???
> *


I don't have it...It's no longer in my possession...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 22 2007, 08:31 PM~9060085
> *I don't have it...It's no longer in my possession...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 22 2007, 08:31 PM~9060085
> *I don't have it...It's no longer in my possession...
> *


what the fuck happened fool ,that shit was looking good homie??????


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 23 2007, 10:18 AM~9064632
> *what the fuck happened fool ,that shit was looking good homie??????
> *


X2


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 23 2007, 10:18 AM~9064632
> *what the fuck happened fool ,that shit was looking good homie??????
> *


I think what he is saying is the car is bacc in the lab to be harder and cleaner then she already is for tha 08!!
Spanky Loco is trying to shut it down!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 23 2007, 01:33 PM~9065195
> *I think what he is saying is the car is bacc in the lab to be harder and cleaner then she already is for tha 08!!
> Spanky Loco is trying to shut it down!
> *


 :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 23 2007, 12:33 PM~9065195
> *I think what he is saying is the car is bacc in the lab to be harder and cleaner then she already is for tha 08!!
> Spanky Loco is trying to shut it down!
> *


 :biggrin: Dr. Frankie has it...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 01:41 PM~9066253
> *:biggrin:  Dr. Frankie has it...
> *


show pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 03:41 PM~9066253
> *:biggrin:  Dr. Frankie has it...
> *


and what he doin 2 it


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 01:41 PM~9066253
> *:biggrin:  Dr. Frankie has it...
> *


aka Chuntero customes?! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 23 2007, 01:42 PM~9066269
> *and what he doin 2 it
> *


INTERIOR I BELIEVE DOGG THATS WHAT FRANKIE DOES


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 23 2007, 03:21 PM~9066646
> *INTERIOR I BELIEVE DOGG THATS WHAT FRANKIE DOES
> *


he's already done the interior...he's finishing it...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Spanky, OLDSCHOOL

everybody hush...it's the competition... :biggrin: what's up homie?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 02:25 PM~9066672
> *he's already done the interior...he's finishing it...
> *


 :0 :0 DAS RITE  SHOW PICS :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Oct 23 2007, 04:25 PM~9066672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

IN DUE TIME...IN DUE TIME...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 05:23 PM~9067254
> *IN DUE TIME...IN DUE TIME...
> *


WELL TIME IS DUE NOW!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 23 2007, 03:45 PM~9067388
> *WELL TIME IS DUE  NOW!!
> *


X2  :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 24 2007, 09:26 AM~9071836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 BAHAHAHA!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 24 2007, 09:26 AM~9071836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 24 2007, 08:26 AM~9071836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOOL DOGG


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahah ill trade ya the pacer fo yo sweet ass linc!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 24 2007, 11:50 AM~9073052
> *wahahah ill trade ya the pacer fo  yo sweet ass linc!!!
> *


COOL LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 24 2007, 03:23 PM~9073792
> *COOL LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


  ok deal


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

when you getting one of this bad boys mayhem? you know you want one :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 08:28 PM~9066696
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Spanky, OLDSCHOOL
> 
> ...


No it's not i am. :biggrin: Post those pics i wanna see them. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 24 2007, 05:01 PM~9075534
> *No it's not i am. :biggrin: Post those pics i wanna see them. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 ITS MOST HATED


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 24 2007, 06:01 PM~9075534
> *No it's not i am. :biggrin: Post those pics i wanna see them. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he's your brother so...  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 24 2007, 07:01 PM~9075534
> *No it's not i am. :biggrin: Post those pics i wanna see them. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im lookin for one ,not in a fast hurry winters bout to hit so ,im lookin for a sweet ass one. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 25 2007, 02:53 PM~9082696
> *im lookin for one ,not in a fast hurry winters bout to hit so ,im lookin for a sweet ass one. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 22 2007, 11:17 AM~9056471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shits lookin clean!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Oct 26 2007, 01:03 AM~9087131
> *shits lookin clean!
> *


thanks


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 26 2007, 01:15 PM~9088980
> *thanks
> *


MORE PIX HOMIE!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*PICKED IT UP FOR $25. 

GOOD LOOKIN OUT 509RIDER.*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 26 2007, 03:44 PM~9089913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

here what it takes to put in a fucking heart core it sucks.
http://i24.tinypic.com/6hixox.jpg


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

and this one
http://i22.tinypic.com/zttd0n.jpg


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 26 2007, 10:44 AM~9089148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Oct 20 2007, 05:53 PM~9047434
> *For sale in classified section.
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by speedman+Oct 27 2007, 11:14 AM~9094718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed... :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 26 2007, 12:44 PM~9089913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do u wont to selllllll it!!!!!!!!! i got that 1 in my car just misssing some buttons!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 25 2007, 08:53 PM~9082696
> *im lookin for one ,not in a fast hurry winters bout to hit so ,im lookin for a sweet ass one. :biggrin:
> *


i love these lincolns :biggrin: ,good luck with finding one.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 28 2007, 11:24 PM~9103872
> *i love these lincolns :biggrin: ,good luck with finding one.
> *


ANY NEW PICS OF YOUR RIDE HOMIE?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> he's your brother so...  :biggrin:


Unless your lincoln can mess with this you don't have to worry about my brother. :biggrin: 









[/quote]


Damn a lincoln getting a g-body you gotta love that. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

whats up frankie we miss your towncar one of the best on here


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 29 2007, 05:26 AM~9103886
> *ANY NEW PICS OF YOUR RIDE HOMIE?
> *


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 28 2007, 10:42 PM~9103981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick assss towncar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 29 2007, 12:26 AM~9103886
> *ANY NEW PICS OF YOUR RIDE HOMIE?
> *



















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 29 2007, 01:42 AM~9103981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 28 2007, 11:42 PM~9103981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 28 2007, 10:35 PM~9103935
> *whats up frankie we miss your towncar one of the best on here
> *




CHILLIN . THANX BUT I HAD TO LET YALL TAKE THAT OVER BEFORE I GOT BEAT BADDDDDDDDD. CLASSIC COMIN OUT ....................................


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 29 2007, 12:02 PM~9106391
> *CHILLIN . THANX BUT I HAD TO LET YALL TAKE THAT OVER BEFORE I GOT BEAT BADDDDDDDDD. CLASSIC COMIN OUT ....................................
> *


 :0 :0 SNEAK PEEK HOMIE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 29 2007, 02:04 PM~9106404
> *:0  :0 SNEAK PEEK HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MORE PICS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Oct 28 2007, 11:30 PM~9104184
> *sick assss towncar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



x1478874849 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

COME ON FELLAS


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=371175


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 06:18 PM~9117039
> *COME ON FELLAS
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=371175
> *


ANOTHER INDIVIDUALS CAR FOR SALE?MANNNNNN GIVE US A CHANCE AT LEAST TO CATCH UP!!!!!!!!!!! ESTAN PERROS USTEDES HOMIE? COMO LE HASEN?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 30 2007, 05:23 PM~9117093
> *ANOTHER INDIVIDUALS CAR FOR SALE?MANNNNNN GIVE US A CHANCE AT LEAST TO CATCH UP!!!!!!!!!!! ESTAN PERROS USTEDES HOMIE? COMO LE HASEN?
> *




QUEREMOS ASER COMO LOS GOODTIMES DE CALIFAS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 06:37 PM~9117242
> *QUEREMOS ASER COMO LOS GOODTIMES DE CALIFAS
> *


LOL  THAN KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING CAUSE YOUR IN THE RIGHT TRACK :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOOL FRANKIE HOWS THE FLLETWOOD DOING?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 31 2007, 12:23 AM~9117093
> *ANOTHER INDIVIDUALS CAR FOR SALE?MANNNNNN GIVE US A CHANCE AT LEAST TO CATCH UP!!!!!!!!!!! ESTAN PERROS USTEDES HOMIE? COMO LE HASEN?
> *


I thought that was spankys. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

t-t-t


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 30 2007, 06:18 PM~9117566
> *I thought that was spankys. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *




IT IS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 30 2007, 07:18 PM~9117566
> *I thought that was spankys. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


IT IS HOMIE, I SAID ANOTHER INDIVIDUALS CAR FOR SALE  CAUSE HE GOT RID OF HIS TOO


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wowee wowee


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 31 2007, 04:50 PM~9122369
> *IT IS HOMIE, I SAID ANOTHER INDIVIDUALS CAR FOR SALE  CAUSE HE GOT RID OF HIS TOO
> *


damn spanky why you selling it allready?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 31 2007, 04:17 PM~9124196
> *damn spanky why you selling it allready?
> *


cuz he nuts


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

true


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 1 2007, 11:03 AM~9130434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A BEAUTIFUL THING HOMIE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 1 2007, 12:43 PM~9130791
> *ITS A BEAUTIFUL THING HOMIE
> *



thanks man


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 1 2007, 12:05 PM~9130451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  real clean homie


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Nov 1 2007, 06:37 PM~9133106
> * real clean homie
> *


that shits cleaner than his ass after he wipes with acid and sandpaper.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 1 2007, 04:44 PM~9133179
> *that shits cleaner than his ass after he wipes with acid and sandpaper.
> *


WOW LIKE THAT HUH? :biggrin: IT MUST BE REAL SMOOTH TOO IS IT WITH WETSAND OR JUST REGULAR SAND PAPER?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 1 2007, 07:23 PM~9133502
> *WOW LIKE THAT HUH? :biggrin: IT MUST BE REAL SMOOTH TOO IS IT WITH WETSAND OR JUST REGULAR SAND PAPER?
> *


80 GRIT REG WITH DIAMOND DUST FOR EXTRA FRICTION :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 1 2007, 05:29 PM~9133556
> *80 GRIT REG WITH DIAMOND DUST FOR EXTRA FRICTION :uh:
> *


sounds a lil rough their brother 80 wow at least 320 wet sand but 80 amma have to pass  but it looks beautiful


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

heres a SAN DIEGO lincoln


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Nov 1 2007, 11:27 PM~9136670
> *heres a SAN DIEGO lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE DEAL WITH CAR? IVE NEVER SEEN ANY MORE PICS. THA SHIT IS FUCKING BANANAS :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel+Nov 1 2007, 10:03 AM~9130434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13+Nov 1 2007, 05:37 PM~9133106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Nov 2 2007, 01:27 AM~9136670
> *heres a SAN DIEGO lincoln
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: bah!





































chipper  



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: seriously thats awesome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Nov 1 2007, 11:27 PM~9136670
> *heres a SAN DIEGO lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


That is f*cking nuts! But look at the idiots standing under it...........must live under power lines!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 2 2007, 05:07 PM~9141030
> *That is f*cking nuts! But look at the idiots standing under it...........must live under power lines!!  :biggrin:
> *



hater


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

damn tha bumper far far away up


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Nov 1 2007, 10:27 PM~9136670
> *heres a SAN DIEGO lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats me and my fiancee standing beside it.... :cheesy:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

can't let it falllll behind to the 4 the towncars!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin: 


Being drunk ass shyt and thinking bout getting a towncar...



PRICELESS!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Nov 3 2007, 11:19 AM~9146037
> *hey thats me and my fiancee standing beside it.... :cheesy:
> *



UNIBOMBER :0 hno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 4 2007, 11:31 PM~9154825
> *UNIBOMBER :0  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahaha


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

damn MOST HATED off the charts, looks damn god and its driven :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 5 2007, 03:54 PM~9157118
> *damn MOST HATED off the charts, looks damn god and its driven :0
> *


Thanks homie,had it out yesterday for a little picnic here in K.C..Even hopped it a little bit.Wheres all the big bodys at. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 4 2007, 11:29 PM~9154808
> *:biggrin:
> Being drunk ass shyt and thinking bout getting a towncar...
> PRICELESS!!!
> ...


Hornitos, Patron, Bacardi, and Coronas... :biggrin:


Gotta Love it... :thumbsup:

TTT4TCs... :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

At the Magnificos Car show in Houston....clean TC


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 6 2007, 02:34 AM~9165122
> *At the Magnificos Car show in Houston....clean TC
> 
> 
> ...


Is that leafing on the side of the car?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 6 2007, 02:34 AM~9165122
> *At the Magnificos Car show in Houston....clean TC
> 
> 
> ...


badassssssssssssssssssssssssss :0  got any trunk ,engine and front dash pics?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Anyone know if the interior is the same 98 and 99? im going to order lether soft trim for my 99 but i can only find for 98!

Thanks guys


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Nov 7 2007, 03:04 AM~9173509
> *Anyone know if the interior is the same 98 and 99? im going to order lether soft trim for my 99 but i can only find for 98!
> 
> Thanks guys
> *


Yeah i'm 90% sure they are the same.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 6 2007, 12:42 PM~9167758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 7 2007, 04:31 PM~9176778
> *nice bro :thumbsup:
> *


YA WISH IT WAS MINE :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 6 2007, 02:34 AM~9165122
> *At the Magnificos Car show in Houston....clean TC
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Nov 7 2007, 09:40 PM~9176854
> *CLEAN
> *


Car looks good but i'm not into that interior.I know alot of people do it and i know it's alot of money,but i've never really liked it.Not hatin at all it's just not my taste,what does everyone else think?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 7 2007, 05:02 PM~9177870
> *Car looks good but i'm not into that interior.I know alot of people do it and i know it's alot of money,but i've never really liked it.Not hatin at all it's just not my taste,what does everyone else think?
> *


i like that kinda shit on new luxury cars, example t/c and big bodys. i think it goes good with luxury. green t/c looking nice.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

:thumbsdown: not hating to each is to own


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 7 2007, 02:35 PM~9176812
> *YA WISH IT WAS MINE :0
> *


thats cool i wonted a black 1 but i got what i got!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 8 2007, 12:01 PM~9182711
> *thats cool i wonted a black 1 but i got what i got!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 7 2007, 06:02 PM~9177870
> *Car looks good but i'm not into that interior.I know alot of people do it and i know it's alot of money,but i've never really liked it.Not hatin at all it's just not my taste,what does everyone else think?
> *


X2 PLUS I CANT AFFORD IT :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 8 2007, 11:54 AM~9183476
> *X2 PLUS I CANT AFFORD IT :biggrin:
> *





yes u can w jus 1/2 a pajarro


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 8 2007, 11:57 AM~9183513
> *yes u can w  jus 1/2 a pajarro
> *


WHATS UP FRANKIE HOW YOU DOING? WHAT YOU ROLLING THESE DAYS ? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 8 2007, 02:12 PM~9183653
> *WHATS UP FRANKIE HOW YOU DOING? WHAT YOU ROLLING THESE DAYS ? :biggrin:
> *


THAT BALLERS ROLLING A SWEET AS LINC TC :cheesy:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 12:19 PM~9183739
> *THAT BALLERS ROLLING A SWEET AS LINC TC :cheesy:
> *


PIX


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 8 2007, 12:21 PM~9183746
> *PIX
> *


x2!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

X3!!! :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 8 2007, 06:54 PM~9183476
> *X2 PLUS I CANT AFFORD IT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 8 2007, 01:38 PM~9184308
> *X3!!! :0
> *


 X 4 WAIT N :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 8 2007, 02:21 PM~9183746
> *PIX
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=305133


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 05:25 PM~9185380
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=305133
> *


THATS MYINE HIS ASKING ABOUT FRANKIES RIDE BUT HEY THANKS MAYHEM :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 8 2007, 06:27 PM~9185393
> *THATS MYINE HIS ASKING ABOUT FRANKIES RIDE BUT HEY THANKS MAYHEM :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD ,WELL YOURS IS SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET SO ITS WORTH POSTIN IT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 05:28 PM~9185399
> *MY BAD ,WELL YOURS IS SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET SO ITS WORTH POSTIN IT
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 6 2007, 02:40 PM~9167746
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Skeet skeet skeet... :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 06:28 PM~9185399
> *MY BAD ,WELL YOURS IS SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET SO ITS WORTH POSTIN IT
> *


Do you have one Mayhem?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 9 2007, 07:01 AM~9189209
> *Do you have one Mayhem?
> *


no bro not yet but sooooooooooooooooooon i will.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 08:59 AM~9189451
> *no bro not yet  but sooooooooooooooooooon i will.
> *


 :uh: :uh: lier :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 9 2007, 09:17 AM~9189545
> *:uh:  :uh:  lier :uh:
> *


:uh:WTF U TALKIN ABOUT ,I DONT HAVE ONE??


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 08:59 AM~9189451
> *no bro not yet  but sooooooooooooooooooon i will.
> *


X2...

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 08:56 AM~9190048
> *:uh:WTF U TALKIN ABOUT ,I DONT HAVE ONE??
> *


Feisty!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 9 2007, 12:09 PM~9190578
> *Feisty!!!
> *


AND YOUR SO SUBMISSIVE...  :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 10:30 AM~9190700
> *AND YOUR SO SUBMISSIVE...   :cheesy:
> *


Thought that was our secret! :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 9 2007, 12:42 PM~9190793
> *Thought that was our secret!  :0
> *


OOOOOOOOOPS!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 12:15 PM~9191018
> *OOOOOOOOOPS!
> *


WHATS UP MAYHEM :biggrin: WE NEED TO GET YOU IN ONE OF THIS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 9 2007, 03:45 PM~9191876
> *WHATS UP MAYHEM :biggrin: WE NEED TO GET YOU IN ONE OF THIS
> *


YA NO SHIT HOMIE,I GOT THE CADDY KNOW I NEED ANOTHER LUXURY RIDE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 9 2007, 01:15 PM~9191018
> *OOOOOOOOOPS!
> *



Oh My Ghey... :tongue:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 9 2007, 06:07 PM~9192866
> *Oh My Ghey...  :tongue:
> *


wahahahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 9 2007, 06:07 PM~9192866
> *Oh My Ghey...  :tongue:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 8 2007, 12:12 PM~9183653
> *WHATS UP FRANKIE HOW YOU DOING? WHAT YOU ROLLING THESE DAYS ? :biggrin:
> *




2 DOOR 85' COUPE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 6 2007, 03:34 AM~9165122
> *At the Magnificos Car show in Houston....clean TC
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

siks from VA


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 10 2007, 07:53 AM~9197034
> *siks from VA
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 10 2007, 08:53 AM~9197034
> *siks from VA
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE HOMIE, BUT TAKE THE FENDER TRIM OFF


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 10 2007, 11:07 PM~9201198
> *LOOKS NICE HOMIE, BUT TAKE THE FENDER TRIM OFF
> *





x1000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 11 2007, 01:07 AM~9201198
> *LOOKS NICE HOMIE, BUT TAKE THE FENDER TRIM OFF
> *



i agree with you look like wallmart chrome but the cars look badass


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

My daily


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 12 2007, 12:00 PM~9209379
> *My daily
> 
> 
> ...


saweeet ,like the paint job ,post more pics wanna see the interior and trunk bro :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 12 2007, 12:02 PM~9209388
> *saweeet ,like the paint job ,post more pics wanna see the interior and trunk bro :cheesy:
> *


Nothing done to the interior or the truck, just rolling stock for now. 

Pics of the top.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 12 2007, 12:06 PM~9209408
> *Nothing done to the interior or the truck, just rolling stock for now.
> *


thats all good thats what i think i might do for my daily link...when i get her :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 12 2007, 12:06 PM~9209408
> *Nothing done to the interior or the truck, just rolling stock for now.
> 
> Pics of the top.
> ...


that is absolute sickness homie!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

who did yout top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 12 2007, 11:06 AM~9209408
> *Nothing done to the interior or the truck, just rolling stock for now.
> 
> Pics of the top.
> ...


looks nice homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

That Linc Is Fawkin Sweeeet!!! :biggrin:



4 sale??? :dunno: LOLZ! :tongue:


Keep up the good work homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 13 2007, 01:23 AM~9215717
> *That Linc Is Fawkin Sweeeet!!! :biggrin:
> 4 sale??? :dunno:  LOLZ! :tongue:
> Keep up the good work homie... :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 13 2007, 11:37 AM~9217623
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



We in the same boat homie, tryina make that transition from Big Bodies to Lincs... :thumbsup:

Just gotta jump on the right one... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 13 2007, 02:06 PM~9218201
> *We in the same boat homie, tryina make that transition from Big Bodies to Lincs... :thumbsup:
> 
> Just gotta jump on the right one... :biggrin:
> *


true that ...thats what im waiting on!!!


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Aug 15 2005, 12:10 PM~3626988
> *:0
> *


where do i get the plate adapter that clips to the bumper :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 13 2007, 02:13 PM~9218244
> *true that ...thats what im waiting on!!!
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 14 2007, 02:02 AM~9223868
> *where do i get the plate adapter that clips to the bumper :angry:
> *


Not sure I know what your talking about???? Are you talking about for a fifth wheel?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 14 2007, 10:10 AM~9225824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Maybach version Towncar?? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 14 2007, 01:59 PM~9226592
> *Maybach version Towncar??  :biggrin:
> *



Lolz... :tongue:
I Was Thinking The Same Thing...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 18 2007, 11:50 AM~7719568
> *Dis be my lincoln from the Together Carshow in Azusa, CA this past weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THATS THE HOMIES HUERROS FROM TECHNICS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY FAVORITE ONE MAYHEM


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2007, 03:16 PM~9227180
> *THATS THE HOMIES HUERROS FROM TECHNICS
> *


yes it is!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ONE MORE HOMIE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2007, 03:37 PM~9227332
> *ONE MORE HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch looks hella mean!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 14 2007, 02:42 PM~9227370
> *that bitch looks hella mean!!!
> *


YES SHE DOES


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2007, 02:20 PM~9227216
> *MY FAVORITE ONE MAYHEM
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT LOOK :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2007, 03:50 PM~9227432
> *I LOVE THAT LOOK :biggrin:
> *


wow :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2007, 01:16 PM~9227180
> *THATS THE HOMIES HUERROS FROM TECHNICS
> *


Jason sold that tc and bought a truck :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2007, 01:20 PM~9227216
> *MY FAVORITE ONE MAYHEM
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised more people haven't done that yet!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 14 2007, 02:35 PM~9227776
> *I'm surprised more people haven't done that yet!!!
> *




DONT BE TOO SURPRISED ...................................................1 LL BE OUT SOON


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 14 2007, 02:36 PM~9227789
> *DONT BE TOO SURPRISED ...................................................1 LL BE OUT SOON
> *


With an 03 and up or a clipped 98-02 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm looking for one of these for my bro............ IF any one has one for sale please PM me or post it up..  
Looking for a pretty much done car no projects....would prefer.....paint...interior...chrome....and a car that can do (but not necassary) some inches .
Thanks for your time..........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 14 2007, 03:33 PM~9227761
> *Jason sold that tc and bought a truck :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 14 2007, 03:36 PM~9227789
> *DONT BE TOO SURPRISED ...................................................1 LL BE OUT SOON
> *


x2


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 14 2007, 06:51 PM~9228745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SKEET SKEET SKEET!!! 


:thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 14 2007, 05:01 AM~9224431
> *Not sure I know what your talking about???? Are you talking about for a fifth wheel?
> 
> 
> ...


THE BLACK THING THAT CLIPS TO THE FRONT BUMPER TO PUT A PLATE ON THE FRONT SO YOU DONT HAVE 2 DRILL HOLES.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 14 2007, 04:38 PM~9227809
> *With an 03 and up or a clipped 98-02 :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


clipped...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SAWEEEEEEET PIX


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 15 2007, 04:28 AM~9232294
> *THE BLACK THING THAT CLIPS TO THE FRONT BUMPER TO PUT A PLATE ON THE FRONT SO YOU DONT HAVE 2 DRILL HOLES.
> *


Dealer or Junkyard part only.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 8 2007, 04:25 PM~9185380
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=305133
> *


I WANTED PIX OF FRANKIES NEW CAR NOT FORGIVENS.. FORGIVENS CARS ONE OF MY FAVROITES THAT SHITS TIGHT AS FUCK. FRANKIES OLD RIDE IS OFF THE HOOK . WONDER WERE ITS AT?? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 15 2007, 02:38 PM~9234639
> *I WANTED PIX OF FRANKIES NEW CAR NOT FORGIVENS.. FORGIVENS CARS ONE OF MY FAVROITES THAT SHITS TIGHT AS FUCK. FRANKIES OLD RIDE IS OFF THE HOOK . WONDER WERE ITS AT?? :biggrin:
> *


my bad fruit cake i read i wrong


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 15 2007, 02:41 PM~9235036
> *my bad fruit cake i read i wrong
> *


ITS OKAE SUNSHINE I LIKED IT :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 15 2007, 01:41 PM~9235036
> *my bad fruit cake i read i wrong
> *


 NO PROBLEM FRUIT TOPIA :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 15 2007, 01:38 PM~9234639
> *I WANTED PIX OF FRANKIES NEW CAR NOT FORGIVENS.. FORGIVENS CARS ONE OF MY FAVROITES THAT SHITS TIGHT AS FUCK. FRANKIES OLD RIDE IS OFF THE HOOK . WONDER WERE ITS AT?? :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 15 2007, 04:00 PM~9235991
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Nov 15 2007, 05:59 PM~9235971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool then barrel ass!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 16 2007, 01:39 PM~9242086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

sTILL NEEDS TO BE CLEARED!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 16 2007, 01:42 PM~9242104
> *sTILL NEEDS TO BE CLEARED!
> *


damn and thats with out clear!!!


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 16 2007, 11:39 AM~9242086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the old hustlers return?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Nov 16 2007, 01:00 PM~9242191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BEFORE THEE ACCIDENT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 01:44 PM~9242457
> *:tears:
> *


SHE WILL BE OUT NEXT YEAR DOGGIE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

I HOPE ,I WILL GET ONE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 02:06 PM~9242567
> *I HOPE ,I WILL GET ONE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON :angry:
> *


GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 16 2007, 01:27 PM~9242729
> *GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT
> *


i never seen the accident pix? those are some of the best patterns ive seen in awile.. sicc :biggrin: i like the rim combo. i keep wanting to get some for my towncar like that then i think of your car and i dont want to copy your ride. cars the shit bro :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 16 2007, 03:27 PM~9242729
> *GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT
> *


I BEEN LOOKING AT A FEW AND THEM SON BEESHES WERE TO RUSTED ON THE UNDERCARRAGE


----------



## dAt yG tYr0nE (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Nov 16 2007, 12:26 PM~9242358
> *Is that the old hustlers return?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 15 2007, 10:25 AM~9233688
> *Dealer or Junkyard part only.
> *


CAN I GET A NEW CHROME TRIM FROM THERE TO.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 16 2007, 02:35 PM~9242788
> *i never seen the accident pix? those are some of the best patterns ive seen in awile.. sicc :biggrin: i like the rim combo. i keep wanting to get some for my towncar like that then i think of your car and i dont want to copy your ride. cars the shit bro :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE BUT DONT TRIP DOGGIE GET THE RIMS YOU WANT HOMIE ITS YOUR RIDE DOGG DONT WORRY ABOUT ANYBODY HOMIE  IF YOU LIKE IT DO IT


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dAt yG tYr0nE_@Nov 16 2007, 01:46 PM~9242860
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:...
> *


Relax tupac! I was just asking a legit question..........


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 16 2007, 04:06 PM~9243024
> *CAN I GET A NEW CHROME TRIM FROM THERE TO.
> *


The moldings on the bumpers? That I would get aftermarket. Its actually just plastic. As long as it fits right you won't be able to tell the difference between the after market and factory.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 03:43 PM~9242835
> *I BEEN LOOKING AT A FEW AND THEM SON BEESHES WERE TO RUSTED ON THE UNDERCARRAGE
> *


You just need to find one some old people had that they drove to the grocery every other week in.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2007, 10:05 AM~9252472
> *You just need to find one some old people had that they drove to the grocery every other week in.
> *


just sell me yourse :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 18 2007, 10:07 AM~9252476
> *just sell me yourse :biggrin:
> *


Mines going to need a tranny in the next year or so.  The morons before me decided to change the fluid.


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

this my project :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 18 2007, 10:14 AM~9252490
> *Mines going to need a tranny in the next year or so.  The morons before me decided to change the fluid.
> *


so bring it my way !! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Nov 18 2007, 11:54 AM~9252715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Nov 18 2007, 09:54 AM~9252715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice love the top :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Nov 18 2007, 12:54 PM~9252715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaamn!! bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

got some new pics yesterday before going to reds hangout


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn that top looks good is that how that came with all that trimming?


> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Nov 18 2007, 09:54 AM~9252715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 18 2007, 01:07 PM~9253455
> *damn that top looks good is that how that came with all that trimming?
> *


thanks for the props everyone just cant wait to juice it up yes it did come with all the trimming it took me a while to find this one :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^got any pics of the front?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Nov 18 2007, 11:54 AM~9252715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love it.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 18 2007, 03:02 PM~9253427
> *got some new pics yesterday before going to reds hangout
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 18 2007, 03:02 PM~9253427
> *got some new pics yesterday before going to reds hangout
> 
> 
> ...


hard ass fuck! my twin on 13!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 16 2007, 02:12 PM~9243079
> *THANKS HOMIE BUT DONT TRIP DOGGIE GET THE RIMS YOU WANT HOMIE ITS YOUR RIDE DOGG DONT WORRY ABOUT ANYBODY HOMIE  IF YOU LIKE IT DO IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 19 2007, 07:13 AM~9258037
> *nice
> 
> *





X2... :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 18 2007, 02:02 PM~9253427
> *got some new pics yesterday before going to reds hangout
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 18 2007, 04:02 PM~9253427
> *got some new pics yesterday before going to reds hangout
> 
> 
> ...


nice...I like it man...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

sweef


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Nov 14 2007, 04:46 PM~9228252
> *I'm looking for one of these for my bro............ IF any one has one for sale please PM me or post it up..
> Looking for a pretty much done car no projects....would prefer.....paint...interior...chrome....and a car that can do (but not necassary) some inches .
> Thanks for your time..........
> *


i got mine for sale


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 18 2007, 01:02 PM~9253427
> *got some new pics yesterday before going to reds hangout
> 
> 
> ...


 one time for them lincolns :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 18 2007, 03:43 PM~9254063
> *^^^got any pics of the front?
> *


that was a crapy cell phone pic but i do need to take more. :angry:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Nov 20 2007, 06:52 PM~9268228
> *one time for them lincolns :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thnaks... i seen your lincoln at the lowes hangout once... real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT... :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE CLEANEST LUXURIES OUT THIER


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 16 2007, 01:39 PM~9242086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos car ?? how much you want for that mortuary stretcher the box's on????????????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILY


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 22 2007, 07:16 AM~9280646
> *whos car ?? how much you want for that mortuary stretcher the box's on????????????
> *


1.MINE
2.Not for sale!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 22 2007, 08:38 PM~9284277
> *1.MINE
> 2.Not for sale!
> 
> *


HEY HOMIE WTF IS HE TALKIN ABOUT A MORTUARY THING??


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

in that pic theres box;s on a mortuary stretcher that you use to transport bodies i need one for my removal stuff


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Hit up cleverlos, he does that for a living. He might point you in the right direction as far as getting one... Located in So. Cal...

:thumbsup:


TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 22 2007, 10:10 PM~9284704
> *in that pic theres box;s on a mortuary stretcher that you use to transport bodies i need one for my removal stuff
> *


haha i see it now


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Nov 22 2007, 07:05 PM~9284103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 23 2007, 06:18 PM~9290064
> *nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

Damn I just got an 01 :biggrin:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Nov 22 2007, 05:05 PM~9284103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, does any one have pics of a tan colored one


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Jun 19 2005, 02:42 PM~3293874
> *
> *


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Nov 23 2007, 08:07 PM~9290402
> *nice, does any one have pics of a tan colored one
> *


there is 1 at da bottom of da 2nd page dat miamiryder05 posted


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANY MORE PICS OF TOWNCARS OUT THIER


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY BABY WHEN I FIRST GOT HER THE NEXT DAY SHE GOT CUTT


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHY DO SOME TOWNCARS COME WIT SUNROOFS AND SOME DONT.I GOT A 98 EXECUTIVE SERIES AND MINE AINT COME WITH A SUNROOF.AND WHATS THE DIFFERENCE WITH ALL THE SERIES THEY MAKE.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 24 2007, 03:30 PM~9294270
> *ANY MORE PICS OF TOWNCARS OUT THIER
> *


i got chu :biggrin: nice pics by the way ... whats up with u homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 25 2007, 06:15 AM~9298832
> *WHY DO SOME TOWNCARS COME WIT SUNROOFS AND SOME DONT.I GOT A 98 EXECUTIVE SERIES AND MINE AINT COME WITH A SUNROOF.AND WHATS THE DIFFERENCE WITH ALL THE SERIES THEY MAKE.
> *



Good Question... X2...


uffin:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 25 2007, 12:43 PM~9300376
> *Good Question... X2...
> uffin:
> *


The sunroof is a option from the factory. Some cars come with it some don't. Some people don't want to pay more for a sunroof so they make them without.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DAMMMMM THATS RIGHT LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 25 2007, 01:03 PM~9300126
> *i got chu  :biggrin:  nice pics by the way ... whats up with u homie
> *


DAMMM HOMIE ITS MY TWIN I LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ROLLERZ ONLY WOLFIES RIDE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Nov 25 2007, 04:04 PM~9300879
> *The sunroof is a option from the factory. Some cars come with it some don't. Some people don't want to pay more for a sunroof so they make them without.
> *




Obviously... uffin:


But I think he was refering to the differences in the Signature, Executive, and Presidential Series Lincs... :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THIS IS ONE OF THE MEMBERS JAY FROM GOODTIMES CAR CLUB







"SILVER DOLLAR" COMIN SOON NOT MUCH BUT ITS GETTING THERE
[/quote]


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

NICE TOWNCARS HOMIES AM THINKING ABOUT GETTING ONE THE MORE I SEE THEM THE MORE I WANT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Nov 26 2007, 07:56 AM~9306482
> *NICE TOWNCARS HOMIES AM THINKING ABOUT GETTING ONE THE MORE I SEE THEM THE MORE I WANT ONE :biggrin:
> *


aint nothing like a smooth lincoln homie :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 26 2007, 12:01 PM~9307542
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 26 2007, 01:28 AM~9305049
> *Obviously... uffin:
> But I think he was refering to the differences in the Signature, Executive, and Presidential Series Lincs... :yes:
> *


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 25 2007, 07:15 AM~9298832
> *WHY DO SOME TOWNCARS COME WIT SUNROOFS AND SOME DONT.I GOT A 98 EXECUTIVE SERIES AND MINE AINT COME WITH A SUNROOF.AND WHATS THE DIFFERENCE WITH ALL THE SERIES THEY MAKE.
> *



im thinking the differ in the series are 1. the interior have embossed linclon emblems in the seats also both front seats are power ... the paint color scheme(interior/extierior) are differ to each series too!! but really its all bout what options the car is either orders with or a customer wants .... in that case a signiture can become a executive by add options


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 25 2007, 11:17 AM~9299874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

IM HAVING A PROBLEM WITH MY TOWNCAR.EVERY TIME I TURN THE WHEELS TO PULL IN TO MY YARD IT MAKES A LOUD SQUEAKING NOISE AND WHEM IM DRIVING AROUND AND I HIT LITTLE BUMPS IT SQUEAKS.PUT IF I TURN THE WHEEL FAST ENUFF IT DONT SQUEAK AS MUCH.BUT SOME GUY THAT LIVES A FEW STREETS FROM ME SAYS HIS TOWN CAR IS STARTING TO DO THE SAME THING.I WAS WONDERING IF ALL TOWN CARS START DOING THAT AFTER AWHILE AND HOW CAN I GET IT FIXED.HAS ANY ONE ELSE HAD THAT PROB OR IS HAVING THAT PROBLEM.


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

I WAS HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM. IN MY CASE I HAD BAD SWAY BAR LINKS AND A LOOSE TIE ROD. REPLACED IT AND NOW IT DONT MAKE ANY NOISE. BUT IVE HEARD THAT NOISE IS VERY COMMON WITH TOWNCARS. ID CHECK THE FRONT END TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS TIGHT TO  BEGIN WITH.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Nov 27 2007, 01:21 PM~9317500
> *I WAS HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM. IN MY CASE I HAD BAD SWAY BAR LINKS AND A LOOSE TIE ROD. REPLACED IT AND NOW IT DONT MAKE ANY NOISE. BUT IVE HEARD THAT NOISE IS VERY COMMON WITH TOWNCARS. ID CHECK THE FRONT END TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS TIGHT TO   BEGIN WITH.
> *


THANKS FOR THAT INFO


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHAT DO U HAVE TO DO TO PUT CHROME PANELS ON YOUR TC.{BETWEEN THE WINDOWS}


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 27 2007, 04:15 PM~9317451
> *IM HAVING A PROBLEM WITH MY TOWNCAR.EVERY TIME I TURN THE WHEELS TO PULL IN TO MY YARD IT MAKES A LOUD SQUEAKING NOISE AND WHEM IM DRIVING AROUND AND I HIT LITTLE BUMPS IT SQUEAKS.PUT IF I TURN THE WHEEL FAST ENUFF IT DONT SQUEAK AS MUCH.BUT SOME GUY THAT LIVES A FEW STREETS FROM ME SAYS HIS TOWN CAR IS STARTING TO DO THE SAME THING.I WAS WONDERING IF ALL TOWN CARS START DOING THAT AFTER AWHILE AND HOW CAN I GET IT FIXED.HAS ANY ONE ELSE HAD THAT PROB OR IS HAVING THAT PROBLEM.
> *


well da same shyt haoppened 2 me and my homeboy told me it was my lower balljoitns and i replaced mines and its been a while clicking and all and i dont squeak no more ever since i replaced minees... hope that helps


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 27 2007, 02:34 PM~9318160
> *well da same shyt haoppened 2 me and my homeboy told me it was my lower balljoitns and i replaced mines and its been a while  clicking and all and i dont squeak no more ever since i replaced minees... hope that helps
> *


MY CAR AINT JUICED THOUGH


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WOULD YALL SAY THAT 13S LOOK SMALLER ON T.CS I THINK 14S WOULD LOOK A LITTLE BETTER


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 27 2007, 06:45 PM~9319135
> *WOULD YALL SAY THAT 13S LOOK SMALLER ON T.CS I THINK 14S WOULD LOOK A LITTLE BETTER
> *


14


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

13's are the only way :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 27 2007, 04:45 PM~9319135
> *WOULD YALL SAY THAT 13S LOOK SMALLER ON T.CS I THINK 14S WOULD LOOK A LITTLE BETTER
> *












mine has 14!!!!!!!!


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

DO ALL THE NEWER LINCOLNS HAVE THE AIR SUSPENSION UP FRONT.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 27 2007, 09:18 PM~9319985
> *13's are the only way :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X13


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 28 2007, 05:20 PM~~
> *X14
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 27 2007, 09:34 PM~9320841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DO I GET THAT CHROME FROM BETWEEN THE WINDOWS


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 01:12 PM~9332548
> *x2 same shit on my fleet
> *


Do you have the small triangle piece by your mirrors?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 29 2007, 03:14 PM~9332567
> *Do you have the small triangle piece by your mirrors?
> *


YES SIR I DO


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 29 2007, 03:14 PM~9332567
> *Do you have the small triangle piece by your mirrors?
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 02:06 PM~9333006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that annt no town car :biggrin: just playing mayhem


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 1 2007, 02:19 PM~9348712
> *that annt no town car  :biggrin: just playing mayhem
> *



X2... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 1 2007, 02:15 PM~9349085
> *X2... :biggrin:
> *


AHUUMMMMMM X3


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Calm Down Guys... :twak:


We don't need another ROID-RAGE incident... :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 1 2007, 10:38 PM~9351500
> *Calm Down Guys...  :twak:
> We don't need another ROID-RAGE incident... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 1 2007, 09:38 PM~9351500
> *Calm Down Guys...  :twak:
> We don't need another ROID-RAGE incident... :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:



Where's Mayhem? :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Dec 1 2007, 10:38 PM~9351500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERE ,OPEN YOUR CROSS EYES?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 29 2007, 11:58 AM~9330847
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MAYHEM, 61 Impala on 3
> post more pix of your sick ass linc fool
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 4 2007, 11:47 AM~9370496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE FOKKIN PIX OF THAT SWEET RIDE AND ITS PAINT JOB


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHAT IS THE LIL BUTTON UNDER MY REAR VIEW FOR IN MY 98.WHEN I PUSH IT IT TURNS GREEN :dunno:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 4 2007, 12:53 PM~9371626
> *WHAT IS THE LIL BUTTON UNDER MY REAR VIEW FOR IN MY 98.WHEN I PUSH IT IT TURNS GREEN :dunno:
> *


 :uh: yea i have dat on ma 95... it dim`s it


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 4 2007, 12:59 PM~9371671
> *:uh: yea i have dat on ma 95... it dim`s it
> *


IT DIMS WHAT


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 4 2007, 02:10 PM~9371747
> *IT DIMS WHAT
> *


the rear view mirror.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Dec 4 2007, 01:21 PM~9371807
> *the rear view mirror.
> *


der u go


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT IM ALMOST DONE HOMIES :biggrin: AND HATERS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2007, 11:20 AM~9370376
> *wahahaha  TRUE..
> 
> HERE ,OPEN YOUR CROSS EYES?
> *



Yea, Cross Eyed After Looking At Your Bum Face Scumbag!!!!

:tongue:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 4 2007, 05:09 PM~9372583
> *TTT IM ALMOST DONE HOMIES :biggrin: AND HATERS
> *





:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 4 2007, 09:47 AM~9370496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 4 2007, 11:47 AM~9370496
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is This The TC With The Patterned top? :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 5 2007, 03:36 AM~9377928
> *Is This The TC With The Patterned top? :dunno:
> *


Yup same one.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 4 2007, 10:03 PM~9374968
> *Yea, Cross Eyed After Looking At Your Bum Face Scumbag!!!!
> 
> :tongue:
> *


DONT LIE YOU BEAT YOUR BABY MEAT TO ME YOU TUBESTEAK LOVER


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 4 2007, 04:09 PM~9372583
> *TTT IM ALMOST DONE HOMIES :biggrin: AND HATERS
> *


Post dem pics *****!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Dec 5 2007, 01:20 PM~9380169
> *Post dem pics *****!!  :biggrin:
> *


PHOENIX HOMIE, I WILL BE BUSTIN OUT THEIR IN JACK STANDS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2007, 03:45 PM~9380869
> *PHOENIX HOMIE, I WILL BE BUSTIN OUT THEIR IN JACK STANDS
> *


*
BALLERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :cheesy: *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 5 2007, 02:51 PM~9380915
> *
> GOODTIMES HOMIE</span>  ALL DAY</span>*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2007, 03:56 PM~9380955
> *GOODTIMES HOMIE</span>  ALL DAY</span>
> *


I HEAR YA HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2007, 02:10 PM~9381538
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Forgiven, Look what i found. It was in one of the topics. Aint that A Bitch.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Dec 5 2007, 04:16 PM~9381603
> *Hey Forgiven, Look what i found. It was in one of the topics. Aint that A Bitch.
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THAT WAS THE HOMIES HUEROS CAR JASON


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SOON,GETTING CLOSER


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2007, 02:19 PM~9381622
> *YEAH THAT WAS THE HOMIES HUEROS CAR JASON
> *


I seen one like that in Baldwin Park not to long ago. I dont know if it was that one or you. It had stocks on it. There is also a Blue one park there also just got lifted.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2007, 03:10 PM~9381538
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CANT GET WITH YOUR PATTERNS BRO ... TIGHT AS HELL :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Dec 5 2007, 04:32 PM~9381715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

quote=FORGIVEN,Dec 5 2007, 02:45 PM~9380869]
PHOENIX HOMIE, I WILL BE BUSTIN OUT THEIR IN JACK STANDS 
[/quote]


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

got some new tricks planned for my car for next year


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2007, 03:20 PM~9381630
> *SOON,GETTING CLOSER
> 
> 
> ...




YA ERA TIEMPO GUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 5 2007, 05:24 PM~9382071
> *YA ERA TIEMPO GUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YES SIR GETTIN A BELLY TUCK


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

DOES ANY ONE WHY MY OLD 94 T.C HAS A DIGITAL AND THE 98S DONT HAVE IT.AND THERE NEWER AND IT ALSO HAD AN AUTOMATIC ANTENNA :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Dec 5 2007, 05:03 PM~9381915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  what was the paint used on this and what color flake


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ALMOST DONE :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2007, 08:18 PM~9384327
> *ALMOST DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2007, 05:10 PM~9381538
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Top looks nice FORGIVEN.


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 5 2007, 06:59 PM~9383548
> *  what was the paint used on this and what color flake
> *


just a black base with hok white ice pearls.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 6 2007, 06:32 AM~9387080
> *Top looks nice FORGIVEN.
> *


THANKS BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> YA ERA TIEMPO GUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/quotewant to see the new ride frankie?? know its gonna be the shit like the other ones :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> > YA ERA TIEMPO GUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> > [/quotewant to see the new ride frankie?? know its gonna be the shit like the other ones :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> x2 homie show us :biggrin: FRANKIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 5 2007, 12:34 PM~9379457
> *DONT LIE YOU BEAT YOUR BABY MEAT TO ME YOU TUBESTEAK LOVER
> *



Thats A BIG 10-3... Now Get Back To Suckin On Hemroids! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Dec 5 2007, 06:03 PM~9381915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SKEET SKEET SKEET!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2007, 06:25 PM~9382498
> *YES SIR GETTIN A BELLY TUCK
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 7 2007, 12:34 AM~9394325
> *Thats A BIG 10-3... Now Get Back To Suckin On Hemroids!  :biggrin:
> *


HEY I DONT WANNA TASTE YOUR HEMROIDS YOU FUCK BAG :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 11:54 AM~9396611
> *HEY I DONT WANNA TASTE YOUR HEMROIDS YOU FUCK BAG :uh:
> *



It Wasn't An Invite You Cum Bucket!

:wavesfist:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 7 2007, 12:59 PM~9397099
> *It Wasn't An Invite You Cum Bucket!
> 
> :wavesfist:
> *


YA RIGHT YOU MAN CHOWDER MUNCHER

ISSESONCHIN:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 01:11 PM~9397212
> *YA RIGHT YOU MAN CHOWDER MUNCHER
> 
> ISSESONCHIN:
> *


:uh:

It Was CLAM Chowder Scumbag!

Last Time I Ever Have Chinese Food With This ***! :angry:

Dude Ordered CREAM OF YUNGMAN SOUP!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

And Asked For Seconds!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 7 2007, 03:29 PM~9398038
> *:uh:
> 
> It Was CLAM Chowder Scumbag!
> ...


YOU PULLED THE WAITERS PANTS OF AND JAKKED HIS CAWK AND HAD CREAM OF SUM YEUNG GUY YOU POLE SMOKER


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Oct 17 2007, 01:58 PM~9022884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 03:47 PM~9398174
> *I PULLED THE WAITERS PANTS OF AND JAKKED HIS  CAWK AND HAD CREAM OF SUM YEUNG GUY YOU POLE SMOKER
> *



:yes: That Is EXACTLY What YOU Did...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 7 2007, 04:03 PM~9398330
> *:yes:  That Is EXACTLY What I Did...THEN I TOOK THE ***** HOME ATE HIS ASS  THEN BIT HIS SCROTUM TILL HIS MAN JUICE FILLED MY MOUFF,THEN HE STUFFED ME LIKE  A PIG
> *


WAY TO MUCH INFO YOU FUCKIN TUBESTEAK LOVER!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 03:34 PM~9398567
> *WAY TO MUCH INFO YOU FUCKIN TUBESTEAK LOVER!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whats up GOODTIMER


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2007, 05:29 PM~9398943
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: whats up GOODTIMER
> *


NUTTIN MUCH GOOTIMER  JUST TRYING TO CUT THIS POLE SMOKER OFF MY MEAT SACHELL :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 04:38 PM~9399014
> *NUTTIN MUCH GOOTIMER  JUST TRYING TO CUT THIS POLE SMOKER OFF MY MEAT SACHELL :biggrin:
> *


HANDLE YO BUSINESS HOMIE, YOU NEED TO GET INTO A LINCOLN HOMIE THAT WAY YOU GOT BOTH LUXURIES


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2007, 05:41 PM~9399029
> *HANDLE YO BUSINESS HOMIE, YOU NEED TO GET INTO A LINCOLN HOMIE THAT WAY YOU GOT BOTH LUXURIES
> *


YA THAT WOULD MAKE A HELL OF A PIC HAVIN BOTH IN MY DRIVEWAY??? :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 03:45 PM~9399056
> *YA THAT WOULD MAKE A HELL OF A PIC HAVIN BOTH IN MY DRIVEWAY??? :biggrin:
> *


i got both and i love it :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 7 2007, 05:54 PM~9399119
> *i got both and i love it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

PIX


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

redoing the caddy right now :biggrin: 
http://i114.photobucket
my 99 i know its not as tight as forgivens
[img]http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n265/marks454ss/P1010002.jpg
my 96 diamond jubilee i sold a year ago.. miss her


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

opps my 99 town car


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 7 2007, 04:54 PM~9399119
> *i got both and i love it  :biggrin:
> *


I USE TO TOO :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 7 2007, 05:06 PM~9399198
> *opps my 99 town car
> 
> 
> ...


IM FEELING YOUR TOWNCAR HOMIE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2007, 04:09 PM~9399232
> *IM FEELING YOUR TOWNCAR HOMIE
> *


thx homie ... :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 04:10 PM~9399239
> *
> *


i know you got the itch for the t.c. mayhem ... just buy one already ..and when i say itch im not talking about your crabs.. lol just playing :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 7 2007, 06:13 PM~9399255
> *i know you got the itch for the t.c. mayhem ... just buy one already ..and when i say itch im not talking about your crabs.. lol just playing  :biggrin:
> *


IM LOOKING FOOL ,TAKIN MY TIME ,AND YOU SAID YOUR SISTER WAS CLEAN YOU FOKKER :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

well i lied because your sisters loose lips... loose lips sinks ships ;;;;; :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 06:15 PM~9399268
> *IM LOOKING FOOL ,TAKIN MY TIME ,AND YOU SAID YOUR SISTER WAS CLEAN YOU FOKKER :biggrin:
> *


You know they are made in your neck of the woods right?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Dec 7 2007, 06:17 PM~9399276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA BUT ALOT OF THEM FULL OF RUST :angry:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 04:27 PM~9399342
> *OH I HAVE A SIS ,I NEVER KNEW THAT,WELL YOUR SISES LOOSE LIPS MAKE ME FIST HER LUBE FREE!!-- you know its bad when you deny your sis :biggrin:
> 
> YA BUT ALOT OF THEM FULL OF RUST :angry:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 04:34 PM~9398567
> *WAY TO MUCH INFO YOU FUCKIN TUBESTEAK LOVER!!!
> *



Bwahahahahahahaahaha... This Could Go On 
Forever!


:roflmao:




You Ever Get Ride Of The Lac??? Any Bites? :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 7 2007, 07:35 PM~9399886
> *Bwahahahahahahaahaha... This Could Go On
> Forever!
> :roflmao:
> ...


WAHAHAHAHA

YA GOT LOTSA INTEREST BUT IDIOT TRADES OR FUCK BAGS THAT AINT GOT NO CASH :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 07:37 PM~9399901
> *WAHAHAHAHA
> 
> YA GOT LOTSA INTEREST BUT IDIOT TRADES OR FUCK BAGS THAT AINT GOT NO CASH :angry:
> *



Lemme Guess: 94 Ford Probe with Stickers and A Muffler??? Lolz...

:tongue:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 7 2007, 07:42 PM~9399928
> *Lemme Guess: 94 Ford Probe with Stickers and A Muffler??? Lolz...
> 
> :tongue:
> *


ya thanx for trying to trade your ride for mine fokker :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 8 2007, 09:59 AM~9403160
> *ya thanx for trying to trade your ride for mine fokker :uh:
> *


:uh:

Yea You Wish!!! Nike Check NOT INCLUDED! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

do you got to swap out all your suspension for a 99 or 98 just for lay n play ....and what about what he said 



""I had a machinist fabricate a spacer that on the back side allowed it to wrap around the hub, while on the front side, it fitted perfectly into the back of the adapter. This placed all the vehicles load on the hubs, not the studs. I've had spokes on my truck for years and they ride perfect. Just a thought. I can get some pics if any of you like. I did the same thing for the spokes on my wifes car and it worked fine""

WILL THIS WORK


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Dec 6 2007, 10:18 AM~9387792
> *just a black base with hok white ice pearls.
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 7 2007, 04:06 PM~9399198
> *opps my 99 town car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 06:27 PM~9399342
> *OH I HAVE A SIS ,I NEVER KNEW THAT,WELL YOUR SISES LOOSE LIPS MAKE ME FIST HER LUBE FREE!!
> 
> YA BUT ALOT OF THEM FULL OF RUST :angry:
> *


Do they use salt on the roads up there?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 10 2007, 07:16 AM~9416154
> *Do they use salt on the roads up there?
> *


yes sir they do!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

what up slots :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TO THE TOP WE GO HOMIES!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

has any one bought these yet and if so how do u like them


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 24 2006, 10:41 PM~5115867
> *MY 98 TC GOT HIT IN THE PASS. QUATER PANEL, HIT AND RUN BY SOME DUM FUCK.!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Dec 10 2007, 06:34 PM~9419990
> *has any one bought these yet and if so how do u like them
> 
> 
> ...



X2... :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Dec 10 2007, 04:34 PM~9419990
> *has any one bought these yet and if so how do u like them
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh: 
are those 4 the top a-arms!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

IS BLACK MAGIC THE ONLY ONES THAT MAKE THOSE? IM GOING TO USE THOSE WHEN I SWITHCH UP MY T.C. THERE PRETTY COOL CUZ THERE ADJUSTABLE. :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 11 2007, 07:45 AM~9424617
> *:0  :uh:
> are those 4 the top a-arms!!
> *


YES


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Dec 10 2007, 05:34 PM~9419990
> *has any one bought these yet and if so how do u like them
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone know how much they cost? and black magic sells them?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Dec 11 2007, 08:01 AM~9424665
> *does anyone know how much they cost? and black magic sells them?
> *


i heard like 185.00


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 08:02 AM~9424672
> *i heard like 185.00
> *


do they use da same ball jointz??...or tha old school 1`s????


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 09:02 AM~9424672
> *i heard like 185.00
> *


thanks


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 11 2007, 08:07 AM~9424698
> *do they use da same ball jointz??...or tha old school 1`s????
> *


the same ones ... my friend her owns a shop and hes a black magic dealer so if you guys need any info please let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrorida63 (Jul 17, 2007)

I need info on these if you get these what you do you have to do extend your a arms cause i'm trying to get my 96 linc extended in the front but if I can just buy these and put them on the front it would be better for me any help about this out there would be great! Some body help me please! Who sells these black magic I called the link in the site here and they acted like they didn't know what I was talking about? Try n to get that bull dog look up front somebody give me the number so I can get on!  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrorida63_@Dec 11 2007, 09:10 AM~9425114
> *I need info on these if you get these what you do you have to do extend your a arms cause i'm trying to get my 96 linc extended in the front but if I can just buy these and put them on the front it would be better for me any help about this out there would be great! Some body help me please! Who sells these black magic I called the link in the site here and they acted like they didn't know what I was talking about? Try n to get that bull dog look up front somebody give me the number so I can get on!   :biggrin:
> *


702-650-9451 or 1-866-624-4233

From what I have heard they are just a quick bolt in......simple to use, and quick effective means of the bulldogging your looking for.


----------



## Hydrorida63 (Jul 17, 2007)

Good look in out homie  I'm call ASAP! So I can get hooked up :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

let me know if you get hooked up ?? :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

bout time you get here ..........lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Dec 10 2007, 06:34 PM~9419990
> *has any one bought these yet and if so how do u like them
> 
> 
> ...


Seems expensive.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*its a bolt in from Black Magic,.. they are nice for a lift and lay situation, but even ron will tell you,... PUT A DAMN 90 CONVERSION IN IT! :biggrin: *


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 11 2007, 11:12 AM~9426101
> *Where did that come from?
> *


my homeboys on here im sure he can tell you all about them. he has the most knowledge of anyone i know ...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2007, 11:13 AM~9426116
> *its a bolt from Black Magic,.. they are nice for a lift and lay situation, but even ron will tell you,... PUT A DAMN 90 CONVERSION IN IT! :biggrin:
> *


thanks jay do you know the cost on them ??lots of peeps on here want to know


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2007, 01:14 PM~9426130
> *thanks jay do you know the cost on them ??lots of peeps on here want to know
> *


185


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Bolt On To Your Newer TC & Throw Some Early Model TC Balljoints In & Your Set! :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

cool :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*yeah they retail around like 185,.. but again, really more a lift and lay setup,.. not for hopping*


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2007, 11:13 AM~9426116
> *its a bolt in from Black Magic,.. they are nice for a lift and lay situation, but even ron will tell you,... PUT A DAMN 90 CONVERSION IN IT! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: so ur sayin der not strong enought 4 hoppin????


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 11 2007, 11:33 AM~9426234
> *:uh: so ur sayin der not strong enought 4 hoppin????
> *



* real inches?....... big inches?.... i personally wouldnt.*


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2007, 11:43 AM~9426294
> * real inches?....... big inches?.... i personally wouldnt.
> *


almost n da 40`s.........


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrorida63_@Dec 11 2007, 09:48 AM~9425414
> *Good look in out homie  I'm call ASAP! So I can get hooked up :biggrin:
> *


Yeah good luck!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 11 2007, 12:15 PM~9426137
> *185
> *



last time i saw them for sale on here they were like 110.00, im gunna buy a set and try them out on my dubble pump lincoln


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2007, 05:15 PM~9399268
> *IM LOOKING FOOL ,TAKIN MY TIME ,AND YOU SAID YOUR SISTER WAS CLEAN YOU FOKKER :biggrin:
> *


wasssup mr. mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Dec 11 2007, 06:03 PM~9428491
> *wasssup  mr.  mayhem
> *


NUTTIN MUCH MR CHAVEZ


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## Hydrorida63 (Jul 17, 2007)

Called Black Magic Hydro shop they got em for 122 shipped to my door! 5 to 7 business days! thanks for the help fellas!!!!!!!!! I'm put one in the air for yall!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

I Knew Something Was Funky On The Price... I, Too, Remember 110 Or So... :scrutinize:

Do They Offer Them In Chrome? :dunno:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrorida63_@Dec 11 2007, 09:11 PM~9431404
> *Called Black Magic Hydro shop they got em for 122 shipped to my door! 5 to 7 business days! thanks for the help fellas!!!!!!!!! I'm put one in the air for yall!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 12 2007, 12:41 AM~9432079
> *I Knew Something Was Funky On The Price... I, Too, Remember 110 Or So... :scrutinize:
> 
> Do They Offer Them In Chrome? :dunno:
> *


LOOKS FOKKER JUST CHROME THEM YOU TUBESTEAK LOVER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 12 2007, 01:08 PM~9434940
> *LOOKS FOKKER JUST CHROME THEM YOU TUBESTEAK  LOVER!!! :biggrin:
> *



Will Do! Then Ill Make Sure You Give Them A Good Cleaning... :thumbsup:

I've Seen The Ways You've Polished A Knob!!! 

You Crab Infested Cumbucket... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 12 2007, 02:54 PM~9435975
> *Will Do! Then Ill Make Sure You Give Them A Good Cleaning... :thumbsup:
> 
> I've Seen The Ways You've Polished A Knob!!!
> ...


wahah you fuckin cum dumpster you can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch you loose ass bastard ahahaha


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 12 2007, 01:08 PM~9434940
> *LOOKS FOKKER JUST CHROME THEM YOU TUBESTEAK  LOVER!!! :biggrin:
> *



Will Do! Then Ill Make Sure You Give Them A Good Cleaning... :thumbsup:

I've Seen The Ways You've Polished A Knob!!! 

You Crab Infested Cumbucket... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 12 2007, 03:08 PM~9436105
> *Will Do! Then Ill Make Sure You Give Them A Good Cleaning... :thumbsup:
> 
> I've Seen The Ways You've Polished A Knob!!!
> ...


REPOST YOU DICK SNOT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> more pics homies


Anymore pics of this in the light...beautiful fukn paintjob :0 :worship:



>


Damn Rick, trunk is looking good :thumbsup: Still have the Caprice?



> Unless your lincoln can mess with this you don't have to worry about my brother. :biggrin:


Damn a lincoln getting a g-body you gotta love that. :biggrin:
[/quote]
Tino's ride always looking good...especially with the bumper kissing the pavement like that  



> http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n306/MOST_HATED_KC/BLACKSUNDAY07002.jpg
> [/quote]
> [color=green]Thats got to be a good feeling, looking in your rearview and seeing both of your rides. :0
> Majestics...rollin in KC :thumbsup:[/color]
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

[

Parliament ride  Before .....







In the works :0 ....


[/quote]

NICE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 12 2007, 05:56 PM~9437511
> *Anymore pics of this in the light...beautiful fukn paintjob  :0 :worship:
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Color Is Real Sweet... Looks Real Similar To The Color I Was Gonna Spray The Fleet... :biggrin:


Can't Wait To See It Pieced Together... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

It would have been done already but the owner (one of the Delgado bros...see my signature) got hurt in a motorcycle accident and put him out of comission for a little while. He is back on it and it will be out in time for summer.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

ANYONE EVER SEEN SUICIDE DOORS ON THE BACK DOORS OF A LINCOLN


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:no:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## no1sgurlie (Sep 12, 2007)

I think the cars look fabulous any other ideas.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 14 2007, 12:42 PM~9453286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 14 2007, 02:51 AM~9451012
> *ANYONE EVER SEEN SUICIDE DOORS ON THE BACK DOORS OF A LINCOLN
> *


when im done in with my car u will..


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 14 2007, 12:51 AM~9451012
> *ANYONE EVER SEEN SUICIDE DOORS ON THE BACK DOORS OF A LINCOLN
> *


ive been thinkin bout doin that on mine i think it would look badass though but no money


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I WAS JUST TALKING ABOUT DOING THE SAME THING, WANTED TOO FADE CANDY TANGERINE DOWN INTO A SUN YELLOW. BUT I AM GONNA SUICIDE MY DOORS ON THE PRESIDENTIAL I GOT WHEN I GET HOME. WILL LET YALL KNOW HOW SHIT CAM OUT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 15 2007, 09:41 AM~9458588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  whut up dirty :biggrin:


----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Mayhem Has A Little One....

:roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 16 2007, 03:25 AM~9463228
> *Mayhem Has A Little One....
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



little what? :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 16 2007, 10:29 AM~9463671
> *little what? :0
> *



:uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 16 2007, 03:25 AM~9463228
> *Mayhem Has A Little One....
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


a little shit stain left on yo chin.............yes


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 12 2007, 05:56 PM~9437511
> *Parliament ride    Before .....
> 
> 
> ...



WHY...!!! :dunno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 17 2007, 04:50 PM~9471166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOU MAYHEM? :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 17 2007, 04:46 PM~9471150
> *my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I NEED TO KNOW WHAT YALL THINK.IM THINKING OF GETTING CHROME PILLARS FOR MY CAR BUT I ALREADY HAVE ALOT OF CHROME ON MY CAR.I HAVE CHROME DOOR HANDLES,FENDERS,AND THE CHROME RUNNING ALONG THE BOTTOM.IF YALL COULD TAKE OFF THE FENDERS OR THE BOTTOM WHICH WOULD YALL TAKE OFF.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 17 2007, 03:15 PM~9470686
> *WHY...!!! :dunno: :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :dunno:
> *


I asked that myself until I heard his plans :0 hno: :0 hno: And with the talent doing the work :worship: I have now been drooling in anticipation.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 17 2007, 07:18 PM~9471611
> *I asked that myself until I heard his plans  :0 hno: :0 hno: And with the talent doing the work :worship: I have now been drooling in anticipation.
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 17 2007, 03:46 PM~9471150
> *my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BEAUTIFUL


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

MY SILVER DOLLAR[IMG








]


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Dec 17 2007, 11:41 PM~9474387
> *MY SILVER DOLLAR[IMG
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES ALL DAY


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 17 2007, 03:46 PM~9471150
> *my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT TOWN CAR CAME OUT SEXY AS HELL CHAPARRO CONGRATS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Dec 17 2007, 11:45 PM~9474415
> *THAT TOWN CAR CAME OUT SEXY AS HELL CHAPARRO CONGRATS
> *


GRACIAS JAY


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 17 2007, 03:46 PM~9471150
> *my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That came out beautiful!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 17 2007, 11:51 PM~9474472
> *That came out beautiful!!!!!
> *


THANK YOU DOGG


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 17 2007, 03:46 PM~9471150
> *my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  DO YOUR THING MONO ITS SHOW TIME


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 18 2007, 12:21 AM~9474685
> * DO YOUR THING MONO ITS SHOW TIME
> *


IM TRYING TOO


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Lookin Good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 17 2007, 05:46 PM~9471150
> *my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Dec 17 2007, 06:24 PM~9471339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i wanna see a side view with those rims bro??*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 17 2007, 03:46 PM~9471150
> *my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR CAR LOOKS OFF THE THE FUCKEN HOOK BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMM :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 18 2007, 01:54 PM~9477358
> *YOUR CAR LOOKS OFF THE THE FUCKEN HOOK BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMM  :biggrin:
> *


thank you almost done


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

MAJESTICS :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Dec 17 2007, 10:41 PM~9474387
> *MY SILVER DOLLAR[IMG
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie!!!!!!!!!!! i likes


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Dec 18 2007, 06:27 PM~9479713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrew85_@Dec 15 2007, 02:13 PM~9459888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES ALL DAY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 18 2007, 11:45 PM~9482124
> *GOODTIMES ALL DAY
> *


ANY OF ANDREW'S LINC WITH THE SUSPENSION SWAP AND NOW ROLLIN 13'S


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 19 2007, 01:52 AM~9482160
> *ANY OF ANDREW'S LINC WITH THE SUSPENSION SWAP AND NOW ROLLIN 13'S
> *



:0


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 18 2007, 06:19 PM~9479643
> *thank you almost done
> *


MY FAVORITE T.C. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 18 2007, 09:37 PM~9480173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good rick


----------



## Hydrorida63 (Jul 17, 2007)

Forgiven how far out are your a arms extended? Cause I'm trying to get my front end done and your whip is nice? How do you Post Pics anyway? But what you got homie inch an half, inch 3 qs, 2 inch what? :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrorida63_@Dec 19 2007, 10:27 AM~9483979
> *Forgiven how far out are your a arms extended? Cause I'm trying to get my front end done and your whip is nice? How do you Post Pics anyway? But what you got homie inch an half, inch 3 qs, 2 inch what? :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


DID YOU GET THOSE THINGS FROM BLACK MAGIC?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrorida63_@Dec 19 2007, 11:27 AM~9483979
> *Forgiven how far out are your a arms extended? Cause I'm trying to get my front end done and your whip is nice? How do you Post Pics anyway? But what you got homie inch an half, inch 3 qs, 2 inch what? :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


their 1 1/2 inch buddy


----------



## Hydrorida63 (Jul 17, 2007)

Not yet just ordered them get em sometime next week hopefully! Thanks for all yo help man I'm post some pics of it on three when I figure out how!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrorida63_@Dec 19 2007, 01:26 PM~9484313
> *Not yet just ordered them get em sometime next week hopefully! Thanks for all yo help man I'm post some pics of it on three when I figure out how!
> *


www.tinypics.com 

after uploading right click the second link then paste it on this forum when you write.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 12:34 PM~9484712
> *www.tinypics.com
> 
> after uploading right click the second link then paste it on this forum when you write.
> *


mayhem found this site by accident when he was looking for the site that was www. tiny penis .com :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrorida63_@Dec 19 2007, 11:26 AM~9484313
> *Not yet just ordered them get em sometime next week hopefully! Thanks for all yo help man I'm post some pics of it on three when I figure out how!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait to see it


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 01:49 PM~9484820
> *mayhem found this site by accident when he was looking for the site that was www. tiny penis .com  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Dec 19 2007, 02:49 PM~9484820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha u dummy!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

your such a slot :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 03:21 PM~9485087
> *your such a slot  :biggrin:
> *


u beeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 02:28 PM~9485134
> *u beeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh
> *


 :0 :0 LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 01:28 PM~9485134
> *u beeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh
> *


hoe fo show


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 05:18 PM~9485823
> *hoe fo show
> *


CUNT RAG


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 03:19 PM~9485830
> *CUNT RAG
> *


 :biggrin: cock blower :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 05:20 PM~9485839
> *:biggrin: cock blower :biggrin:
> *


MANCHOWDER DRINKER


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 03:22 PM~9485848
> *MANCHOWDER DRINKER
> *


cunt mouth :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 05:26 PM~9485877
> *cunt mouth  :biggrin:
> *


YOU DOUCHE DRINKER


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

alright alright dirty .......................... :biggrin: salad touser


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 05:35 PM~9485924
> *alright alright dirty .......................... :biggrin: salad touser
> *


SPELL CHECK ***** ITS TOSSER YOU INBRED LAMA RAPIST


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 03:36 PM~9485931
> *SPELL CHECK ***** ITS TOSSER YOU INBRED  LAMA RAPIST
> *


u should know the spelling ........ :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 05:40 PM~9485968
> *u should know the spelling ........ :biggrin:
> *


YES I SHOULD YOU PILLOW BITTER ,YOUR ON YOUR HANDS AND KNEES ALL DAY LONG U CAWK BOBBING MEAT FLUTE PLAYER!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

one things for sure mayhem you crack me up :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 05:53 PM~9486104
> *one things for sure mayhem you crack me up  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL...ITS ALL IN FUN HOMIE


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 18 2007, 07:26 PM~9480111
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I LOVE THIS TOPIC


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Dec 18 2007, 07:27 PM~9479713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 18 2007, 08:37 PM~9480173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

well i finally got a 99tc touring series....can you guys post up picsof your sound systems? i have 2 rockord fosgate p3's and i'm trying to decide on what kind of box to get..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 05:49 PM~9486056
> *YES I SHOULD YOU PILLOW BITTER ,YOUR ON YOUR HANDS AND KNEES ALL DAY LONG U CAWK BOBBING MEAT FLUTE PLAYER!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 19 2007, 03:55 PM~9486120
> *KOOL...ITS ALL IN FUN HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SAME HERE HOMIE


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2007, 05:10 PM~9381538
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty tight patterns... Like(ing) it... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Dec 20 2007, 07:14 AM~9490954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Dec 20 2007, 04:54 PM~9494307
> *Pretty tight patterns... Like(ing) it...  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Dec 20 2007, 12:18 AM~9489877
> *well i finally got a 99tc touring series....can you guys post up picsof your sound systems? i have 2 rockord fosgate p3's and i'm trying to decide on what kind of box to get..
> *


Ill try to get some of mine for you


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Dec 20 2007, 12:18 AM~9489877
> *well i finally got a 99tc touring series....can you guys post up picsof your sound systems? i have 2 rockord fosgate p3's and i'm trying to decide on what kind of box to get..
> *


THE BEST ONE OUT THEIR IN MY OPINION IS THIS ONE FROM MAJESTICS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY BOY WITH THE SUSPENSION SWAP AND 13s


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Mine.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WE NEED MORE FLICKS HOMIES


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 21 2007, 01:17 PM~9502228
> *MY BOY WITH THE SUSPENSION SWAP AND 13s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THE CLEANEST OUT THEIR IVE SEEN SO FAR
















AND YES I HAVE TO ADD MINE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 22 2007, 01:45 PM~9508845
> *:0
> *


DONT HAVE PICS OF YOURS DOGG YOUR KILLING THE GAME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 22 2007, 02:49 PM~9508859
> *DONT HAVE PICS OF YOURS DOGG YOUR KILLING THE GAME TOO :biggrin:
> *



i dont have new pics right now


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 22 2007, 02:05 PM~9508937
> *i dont have new pics right now
> *


i could emagine how it looks homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 22 2007, 07:37 PM~9508809
> *THE CLEANEST OUT THEIR IVE SEEN SO FAR
> 
> 
> ...


I had the first one out my way,and i'm glad just to be tought of as one of the cleanest. :biggrin: Thanks,and yours should be on that list also. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Dec 19 2007, 11:18 PM~9489877
> *well i finally got a 99tc touring series....can you guys post up picsof your sound systems? i have 2 rockord fosgate p3's and i'm trying to decide on what kind of box to get..
> *


does yours have the black wood in it?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

yeah it does,i'll post up pics later


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Dec 22 2007, 11:03 PM~9511932
> *yeah it does,i'll post up pics later
> *


 :cheesy: ME TOO


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

MY DAILY


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 22 2007, 02:37 PM~9508809
> *THE CLEANEST OUT THEIR IVE SEEN SO FAR
> 
> 
> ...


hellz yeah!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 22 2007, 12:37 PM~9508809
> *THE CLEANEST OUT THEIR IVE SEEN SO FAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Dec 22 2007, 11:17 PM~9512016
> *:cheesy:  ME TOO
> 
> 
> ...


is that how they came stock? got any pics of the whole dash?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I ran into a couple of problems with my Towncar and just wanted to share in case it happens to someone else on here. My passenger side rear floor board was filling up with about 2" of water above the carpet. :uh: I started look into and checked the drain plugs in the cowl drain pan (below the wipers). Basicly the drain pan was backing up and draining into the heater intake and in turn into the passenger side floor board.





































I ended up taking the whole assembly off and discovered that I also had a really bad vaccum leak where the drain pan was rubbing on the vaccum line conection to the intake manifold. 










I ended just cutting the connection down and reconnecting the line.










It runs sooo much better now and I'm getting the much needed gas millage back.

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up. Have a great Christmas!


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 23 2007, 01:48 AM~9512872
> *is that how they came stock? got any pics of the whole dash?
> *


THE TOURING SERIES :yes:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

my interior is the same color as yours


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 23 2007, 08:39 AM~9513428
> *I ran into a couple of problems with my Towncar and just wanted to share in case it happens to someone else on here. My passenger side rear floor board was filling up with about 2" of water above the carpet. :uh: I started look into and checked the drain plugs in the cowl drain pan (below the wipers). Basicly the drain pan was backing up and draining into the heater intake and in turn into the passenger side floor board.
> 
> 
> ...


same shit happened to me when i first got mine but for some reason it just stopped and it has never done it before.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 21 2007, 11:16 AM~9501357
> *THE BEST ONE OUT THEIR IN MY OPINION IS THIS ONE FROM MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

MINE LAST WEEKEND IN THE SNOW...


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice towncar homie!


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

THANKS....


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Dec 24 2007, 04:36 PM~9523101
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ur towncar is sick i like red on red!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 22 2007, 01:37 PM~9508809
> *THE CLEANEST OUT THEIR IVE SEEN SO FAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Dec 25 2007, 11:24 AM~9526947
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



no te mojes huey!!!  :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 25 2007, 10:34 AM~9526996
> *no te mojes huey!!!    :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Dec 24 2007, 07:29 PM~9523069
> *THANKS....
> 
> 
> ...


vary fucking clean homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Dec 24 2007, 07:36 PM~9523101
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


   nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 21 2007, 02:17 PM~9502228
> *MY BOY WITH THE SUSPENSION SWAP AND 13s
> 
> 
> ...


niceeee


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Fellas... uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Dec 24 2007, 06:15 PM~9522957
> *MINE LAST WEEKEND IN THE SNOW...
> 
> 
> ...


I take it you don't have winter wheels. Car looks nice though. Looks like you spent some time in the engine compartment.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 24 2007, 12:43 AM~9518335
> *same shit happened to me when i first got mine but for some reason it just stopped and it has never done it before.
> *


Make sure you check those drain holes. There are three, 1 each side and one in the middle.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

still one of my favorites because no one else had done it.


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 26 2007, 05:02 AM~9533164
> *I take it you don't have winter wheels. Car looks nice though. Looks like you spent some time in the engine compartment.
> *


I DONT DRIVE IT IN THE WINTER.. I TOOK IT OUT OF THE GARAGE FOR A DAY AND THATS WHAT HAPPEN.. THATS MY TRUCK BEHIDE IT. ENGINE COPARTMENT WAS A BITCH.. STILL WORKING ON IT.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 26 2007, 12:44 PM~9534383
> *TTT
> *


x2 ahueevoooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Dec 24 2007, 04:15 PM~9522957
> *MINE LAST WEEKEND IN THE SNOW...
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THAT ON THE BACK LIGHTS ARE THOSE LIKE COVERS OR ARE THEY PAINTED.DO THE COPS GIVE U ANY SHIT FOR THAT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Dec 26 2007, 10:37 PM~9538078
> *x2 ahueevoooooooooooooooo  :biggrin:
> *


always talking about balls huey, sup??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 26 2007, 09:43 PM~9538135
> *always talking about balls huey, sup??? :0  :0  :0
> *


no chinges :biggrin: nada same chit diff. day


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 23 2007, 10:39 AM~9513428
> *I ran into a couple of problems with my Towncar and just wanted to share in case it happens to someone else on here. My passenger side rear floor board was filling up with about 2" of water above the carpet. :uh: I started look into and checked the drain plugs in the cowl drain pan (below the wipers). Basicly the drain pan was backing up and draining into the heater intake and in turn into the passenger side floor board.
> 
> 
> ...


tHANKS... fIXIN TO CHECK THAT OUT TOMORROW...


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Dec 24 2007, 06:15 PM~9522957
> *MINE LAST WEEKEND IN THE SNOW...
> 
> 
> ...


gOOD THING I LIVE IN fLORIDA... aLWAYS SUNNY... :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Dec 26 2007, 10:45 PM~9538150
> *no chinges  :biggrin:  nada  same  chit diff. day
> *


no estoy chingering huey... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 26 2007, 09:49 PM~9538185
> *no estoy chingering huey... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 26 2007, 10:49 PM~9538185
> *no estoy chingering huey... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



No Nintendo? :dunno:


:tongue:


No Mames Cocho! :tongue:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Dec 26 2007, 10:47 PM~9538163
> *tHANKS... fIXIN TO CHECK THAT OUT TOMORROW...
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Anyone need a dash mounting kit, or wiring harness for the TC pm me! I have a set of them for cheap! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 27 2007, 10:36 AM~9541172
> *Anyone need a dash mounting kit, or wiring harness for the TC pm me! I have a set of them for cheap!  :biggrin:
> *


PIX


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 27 2007, 10:11 AM~9541581
> *PIX
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381681

There you go! :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

what year and what model town car came with the wood and leather steering wheel ? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 27 2007, 12:06 PM~9541874
> *what year and what model town car came with the wood and leather steering wheel ? :biggrin:
> *


i think 98 02 come witt it.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 27 2007, 04:15 PM~9544184
> *i think 98 02 come witt it.
> *


mines is a 99 and dont have it? i think its a certain model? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 27 2007, 06:24 PM~9544269
> *mines is a 99 and dont have it? i think its a certain model? :biggrin:
> *


i know cartier comes with it


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 27 2007, 05:02 PM~9544563
> *i know cartier comes with it
> *


find out for me mayhem i know your the most active on here so you could probly find out


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 27 2007, 07:07 PM~9544595
> *find out for me mayhem i know your the most active on here so you could probly find out
> *


well the cartiers have them fokker u didnt read what i wrote ??


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 27 2007, 05:15 PM~9544184
> *i think 98 02 come witt it.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

cant remember if i posted mine here or not....


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

HERES MINES PLATNUM SILVER WITH CHARCOAL GRAY GUTS AND BLACK WOODGRAIN


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Dec 27 2007, 11:27 PM~9548042
> *HERES MINES PLATNUM SILVER WITH CHARCOAL GRAY GUTS AND BLACK WOODGRAIN
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FUCKER IS BADD TO THE TOP FOR THE CAMARADA JAY


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Dec 27 2007, 07:11 PM~9544619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Waddup Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 27 2007, 05:11 PM~9544619
> *well the cartiers have them fokker u didnt read what i wrote ??
> *


SO A 99 CARTIER WOULD HAVE IT?? IS THAT WHAT YOUR SAYING BISHHH :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 28 2007, 09:54 AM~9549566
> *SO A 99 CARTIER WOULD HAVE IT?? IS THAT WHAT YOUR SAYING BISHHH :biggrin:
> *


yes you blind bat bas-turd


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 28 2007, 08:49 AM~9549744
> *yes you  blind bat bas-turd
> *


ALRIGHT HOE 4 SHOW...THX :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 28 2007, 11:11 AM~9549847
> *ALRIGHT HOE 4 SHOW...THX :biggrin:
> *


no prob moon maiden


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Dec 27 2007, 06:27 PM~9544715
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 28 2007, 12:25 PM~9550959
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homiee :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 28 2007, 02:00 PM~9551168
> *whats up homiee :biggrin:
> *


JUST CHILLIN TRYING TO GET MY RIDE TOO WORK  I CANT GET IT TO STOP :angry: NO BRAKES WHAT SO EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED HELP BADDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 28 2007, 01:10 PM~9551240
> *JUST CHILLIN TRYING TO GET MY RIDE TOO WORK  I CANT GET IT TO STOP :angry:  NO BRAKES WHAT SO EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED HELP BADDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!
> *


damm like the abs is fucked up ?? i mean messed up ?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 28 2007, 04:10 PM~9551240
> *JUST CHILLIN TRYING TO GET MY RIDE TOO WORK  I CANT GET IT TO STOP :angry:  NO BRAKES WHAT SO EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED HELP BADDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!
> *



THATS NOOOOOOT GOOD


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 28 2007, 03:10 PM~9551240
> *JUST CHILLIN TRYING TO GET MY RIDE TOO WORK  I CANT GET IT TO STOP :angry:  NO BRAKES WHAT SO EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED HELP BADDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!
> *


did you bring it to your mechanic bro???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 28 2007, 04:00 PM~9552080
> *did you bring it to your mechanic bro???
> *


his on his way from palmdale,hopefully he will fix it and ill be their on the first :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 28 2007, 05:22 PM~9552198
> *his on his way from palmdale,hopefully he will fix it and ill be their on the first :biggrin:
> *


  

maybe one of your women was pissed of at you and cut the brake cable ahahahahaha


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 27 2007, 10:06 AM~9541874
> *what year and what model town car came with the wood and leather steering wheel ? :biggrin:
> *


its an option for signature and cartier


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 28 2007, 02:10 PM~9551240
> *JUST CHILLIN TRYING TO GET MY RIDE TOO WORK  I CANT GET IT TO STOP :angry:  NO BRAKES WHAT SO EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED HELP BADDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 hope u fix it bro chit just had the fuel pump replaced on mine :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Dec 28 2007, 05:34 PM~9553118
> *its an option for signature and cartier
> *


I GUESS IM GOING TO HAVE TO DIG AROUND?? THX FOR THE INFO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 28 2007, 05:26 PM~9552566
> *
> 
> maybe one of your women was pissed of at you and cut the brake cable ahahahahaha
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU CRACK ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CARTIERS HOMIE


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 29 2007, 12:23 PM~9558358
> *CARTIERS HOMIE
> *


wu up 
:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 29 2007, 01:23 PM~9558358
> *CARTIERS HOMIE
> *


q-vo bro :wave: ill post some pics as soon my linc gets done :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 27 2007, 11:06 AM~9541874
> *what year and what model town car came with the wood and leather steering wheel ? :biggrin:
> *


mine is 99 CARTIER HERE MY STEERING WHEEL!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

JUST GOT GUTS DONE!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 29 2007, 10:32 PM~9560689
> *JUST GOT GUTS DONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie props :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hot ass fuck!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Dec 30 2007, 11:08 AM~9564993
> *damn homie props :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: hot ass fuck!
> *


thanks bro thats my baby!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 29 2007, 08:32 PM~9560689
> *JUST GOT GUTS DONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice homie


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: 2 the top 4 allllllll towncars!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jan 1 2008, 07:12 PM~9582838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HEAD LIGHTS...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jan 1 2008, 07:12 PM~9582838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice fuck-n nice!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 29 2007, 09:32 PM~9560689
> *JUST GOT GUTS DONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Damn thats tight... Looks good... :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 1 2008, 11:33 PM~9584600
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 1 2008, 10:33 PM~9584600
> *
> *


100% MICHOACANO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jan 2 2008, 02:57 AM~9585921
> *100% MICHOACANO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jan 1 2008, 10:12 PM~9582838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is hard!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jan 1 2008, 08:12 PM~9582838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE HOMIE  IM FEELING IT


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 2 2008, 05:22 PM~9590662
> *CLEAN RIDE HOMIE  IM FEELING IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jan 1 2008, 08:12 PM~9582838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

whats up my lincoln brotha's :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Dec 29 2007, 07:49 PM~9560427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, i thought that was mine for a second.. :loco: i was like how did he get pics of my ride.. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

So who all has had problems with there's? They seem to be very problematic at times. I just got a check engine light this morning.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 3 2008, 07:08 AM~9595209
> *So who all has had problems with there's? They seem to be very problematic at times. I just got a check engine light this morning.
> *


I get getting system too lean bank 1. Hopefully just an o2 sensor.

it's a ford, of course it's gonna be a PITA


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 3 2008, 07:08 AM~9595209
> *So who all has had problems with there's? They seem to be very problematic at times. I just got a check engine light this morning.
> *


but they look so good :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jan 1 2008, 09:12 PM~9582838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that bitch is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WUTS UP? TO ALL MY KIDS ON HERE.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 3 2008, 07:28 AM~9595227
> *I get getting system too lean bank 1.  Hopefully just an o2 sensor.
> 
> it's a ford, of course it's gonna be a PITA
> *


Is it hard to start in the morning when its cold Dan?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey i was getting lean banks on mine...turned out to be the MAF (mass air flow) sensor...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jan 3 2008, 11:47 AM~9595905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you clean it or replace it?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 3 2008, 01:16 PM~9596309
> *hey i was getting lean banks on mine...turned out to be the MAF (mass air flow) sensor...
> *


What kinda of gas millage were you getting when that happened?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 09:56 AM~9595669
> *WUTS UP? TO ALL MY KIDS ON HERE.
> *


WHATS UP PAL COMO ESTA THE BABY? CANT WAIT I KNOW YOU GOT A LINCOLN COMMING OUT HOMIE :biggrin: ENSENALO HOMIE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 3 2008, 02:35 PM~9597738
> *WHATS UP PAL COMO ESTA THE BABY? CANT WAIT I KNOW YOU GOT A LINCOLN COMMING OUT HOMIE :biggrin:  ENSENALO HOMIE
> *





*SHE'S DOIN GOOD. NEVER AGAIN! *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 04:11 PM~9598071
> *SHE'S DOIN GOOD. NEVER AGAIN!
> *


WHY NO SLEEP????? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 3 2008, 03:28 PM~9598204
> *WHY NO SLEEP????? LOL :biggrin:
> *




The Lincoln and another kid.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 09:56 AM~9595669
> *WUTS UP? TO ALL MY KIDS ON HERE.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: wassssup bro :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 3 2008, 07:24 PM~9599653
> *:biggrin:
> *


supp mayhem


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Havent really had a single problem with mine yet. then again it only has 84K miles on it.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 3 2008, 04:00 PM~9598460
> *:0  :biggrin:  wassssup  bro      :wave:
> *




SUP HOMEBOY WHER U BEEN HIDIN?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jan 4 2008, 01:41 AM~9603049
> *Havent really had a single problem with mine yet. then again it only has 84K miles on it.
> *


100k is the magic number. :biggrin:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)

HOW FAST HAVE ANY OF U GUYS GONE ON 14'S


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 29 2007, 07:26 PM~9560661
> *mine is 99 CARTIER HERE MY STEERING WHEEL!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie i apreciate it !!nice ride by the way :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 4 2008, 07:44 AM~9604429
> *thanks homie i apreciate it !!nice ride by the way  :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 3 2008, 10:57 PM~9601059
> *supp  mayhem
> *


sup benny


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN'_@Jan 4 2008, 07:48 AM~9604204
> *HOW FAST HAVE ANY OF U GUYS GONE ON 14'S
> *


What does the car max out at? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 4 2008, 12:05 PM~9605307
> *What does the car max out at? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN'_@Jan 4 2008, 06:48 AM~9604204
> *HOW FAST HAVE ANY OF U GUYS GONE ON 14'S
> *


I've been around 90 on a few trips..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 04:40 PM~9598285
> *The Lincoln and another kid.
> *


SHOW THE LINCOLN HOMIE


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN'_@Jan 4 2008, 05:48 AM~9604204
> *HOW FAST HAVE ANY OF U GUYS GONE ON 14'S
> *


I did about 90 on the way to vegas on 13's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 4 2008, 05:06 PM~9607078
> *I did about 90 on the way to vegas on 13's :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i done 90 in my linc a couple of times in a hurry on 13's :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 4 2008, 01:02 AM~9603216
> *SUP HOMEBOY WHER U BEEN HIDIN?
> *


was on vacation but now back :biggrin: getting things gathered up for the linc :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

ive got 14 on my car right now what do i gotta do to but 13's on its already got a 90 front end on it.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

UR GOOD TO GO...IF U GOT THA 90 FRONT END ON IT ALL U NEED IS 13'S AND SLAP EM ON HOMIE...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Yup just bolt them on


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 4 2008, 02:23 PM~9607180
> *yea i done 90 in my linc a couple of times in a hurry on 13's :biggrin:
> *


wuzz up homie ?? did you fix the lincoln? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)

whats up homies damn been awhile since i've been in here right now i'm in japan and there some clean ass links out here you guys have got to see them well i just want to stop by and say whats up well take care homies and looking forward to crusin when i get back laterz 
$$$$$$$$$$$$ GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN'_@Jan 4 2008, 05:48 AM~9604204
> *HOW FAST HAVE ANY OF U GUYS GONE ON 14'S
> *



BACK AND FORTH FROM SAN DEIGO TO SAN FERNANDO VALLEY FOR LIKE 5 MONTHS EVERY WEEKEND 90 PLUS AND TO VEGAS IT'S SCARY AS HELL THOUGH
NOW I GOT 13'S NOMORE RACING FOR ME HAHAHAHAHAHA
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GO TO FAST BLOWN TIRE AND BROKING BALL JOINT ON THE 5 NORTH TO SFV


----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 6 2008, 03:08 PM~9622004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrew85+Jan 8 2008, 05:36 AM~9637712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :0


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

U TOW HORSES


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Jan 8 2008, 10:44 AM~9638366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy your transmission your not going to have it very long pulling that horse trailer. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 6 2008, 05:08 PM~9622004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get your door mirror chrome accents at?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT...



uffin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Jan 8 2008, 08:44 AM~9638366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TOWNCAR HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

my homiez car from LIQUID ASSETS!!! HIT THEM UP 4 CUSTEM JEWELRY!!!!!!
http://www.liquidassetsjewelry.com/index.php


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jan 8 2008, 05:17 PM~9641030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

x 2 :biggrin: i seen pix of this car of the belly the frame etc. anybody got those ?


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jan 8 2008, 11:45 AM~9638655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I FUCKING LOVE THIS CAR BUT HE KINDA SLACKED ON GRINDING THE FRAME. THOSE HAMMER MARKS GOTTA HURT HIS POINTS.*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 8 2008, 05:51 PM~9641285
> *ANCIENTCHINESESECRET.COM
> *


Wow thats shitty. I will make sure I post it up here when I find out now.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 9 2008, 05:18 AM~9646649
> *Wow thats shitty. I will make sure I post it up here when I find out now.
> *


WHAT DOOR PIECES ? THE ONE IN THE CENTER? I GOT MINE ON E-BAY


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl+Jan 8 2008, 05:51 PM~9641285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.usspeedonline.com/page/U/CTGY/TownCar

here it is fokker ,i hate fokkers that dont help others


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 9 2008, 09:48 AM~9647001
> *WHAT DOOR PIECES ? THE ONE IN THE CENTER? I GOT MINE ON E-BAY
> *


he said the chrome mirror piece u blind bastard!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 9 2008, 08:11 AM~9647088
> *he said the chrome mirror piece u blind bastard!!!
> *


sorry hey atliest i tryed to help!!! you donkey dik blower


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 9 2008, 11:32 AM~9647500
> *sorry hey atliest i tryed to help!!! you donkey dik blower
> *


you wilderbeast cawk stuffer


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 9 2008, 09:34 AM~9647522
> *you wilderbeast cawk stuffer
> *


shut up tranny :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 9 2008, 10:10 AM~9647077
> *no its not dummy
> 
> http://www.usspeedonline.com/page/U/CTGY/TownCar
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Jan 9 2008, 12:05 PM~9647735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no prob


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.25-88.com/clean_your_monitor/brush.swf


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 9 2008, 04:12 PM~9649294
> *http://www.25-88.com/clean_your_monitor/brush.swf
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
GOOD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

t-t-t


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 9 2008, 10:10 AM~9647077
> *no its not dummy
> 
> http://www.usspeedonline.com/page/U/CTGY/TownCar
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
http://infiniteinnovations.com/main.asp?p=2_263
IT SAYS 03 AND UP BUT ITS NOT.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

any more pics of that blue one from liquid assets? i think thats where his from?????


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 11 2008, 02:51 PM~9668526
> *any more pics of that blue one from liquid assets? i think thats where his from?????
> *


X2 AND YES


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

ABOUT TO SWITCH UP THE T.C. FORGIVEN ANY ADVICE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 11 2008, 03:44 PM~9669514
> *ABOUT TO SWITCH UP THE T.C. FORGIVEN ANY ADVICE  :biggrin:
> *


13 homie  and throw some patterns on it homie


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 8 2008, 11:11 AM~9638468
> *U TOW HORSES
> *


naw, he got yo mom back thur....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 11 2008, 08:12 PM~9671087
> *naw, he got yo mom back thur....
> *


well if he does i hope he puts her outta my misery that filthy fuckin bitch


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

edit


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 11 2008, 07:18 PM~9671133
> *well if he does i hope he puts her outta my misery that filthy fuckin bitch
> *


 :0 :0 LOL YOU A FOOL DOGG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+Jan 11 2008, 08:19 PM~9671135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i hope she fuckin rots in hell that no good bitch


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Aug 11 2006, 12:57 PM~5948810
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

SILVER DOLLAR


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 11 2008, 04:08 PM~9670161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Jan 14 2008, 09:22 PM~9692613
> *
> *


thanks man.BIG M baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone Have Info on Booty Kits 4 These TCs??? :dunno:


Install, Pix,Etc... :dunno:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 14 2008, 04:25 PM~9693598
> *thanks man.BIG M baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


For Life! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 14 2008, 11:24 PM~9695971
> *Anyone Have Info on Booty Kits 4 These TCs???  :dunno:
> Install, Pix,Etc...  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
selling my continental kit...chrome is perfect no dents no cracks....overall booty kit is in perfect condition... asking 300 obo let me know need it gone
pm me or just call 786-370-9096


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

damn why u sellin?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 15 2008, 04:46 PM~9702623
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> selling my continental kit...chrome is perfect no dents no cracks....overall booty kit is in perfect condition... asking 300 obo let me know need it gone
> pm me or just call 786-370-9096
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: NICEEEEEEE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 15 2008, 05:46 PM~9702623
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> selling my continental kit...chrome is perfect no dents no cracks....overall booty kit is in perfect condition... asking 300 obo let me know need it gone
> pm me or just call 786-370-9096
> ...


Aren't those hard to find?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

yes


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 16 2008, 10:03 AM~9708553
> *:0
> *


WE NEED PICS OF YOUR LINCOLN HOMEBOY??????


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2008, 09:35 AM~9708372
> *yes
> *


sup mayhem


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 16 2008, 01:20 PM~9709670
> *WE NEED PICS OF YOUR LINCOLN HOMEBOY??????
> *



yeah but now he look like the same thing as the end of the last seasons  but some good change soon :cheesy:


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 15 2008, 05:46 PM~9702623
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> selling my continental kit...chrome is perfect no dents no cracks....overall booty kit is in perfect condition... asking 300 obo let me know need it gone
> pm me or just call 786-370-9096
> ...




You Have A PM...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jan 8 2008, 05:19 PM~9641043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yUP THIS ONE IS STILL BAD ASS... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jan 17 2008, 11:27 AM~9718073
> *yUP THIS ONE IS STILL BAD ASS... :biggrin:
> *


I LOVE IT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jan 17 2008, 05:27 PM~9718073
> *yUP THIS ONE IS STILL BAD ASS... :biggrin:
> *


Looks like it's set-up to hop any hop pics ?????????


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 9 2008, 03:12 PM~9649294
> *http://www.25-88.com/clean_your_monitor/brush.swf
> *


I moved it around so fast that her tit fell off :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jan 17 2008, 02:27 PM~9718073
> *yUP THIS ONE IS STILL BAD ASS... :biggrin:
> *


YO, IS THAT 2 PISTON PUMPS TO THE THE FRONT ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jan 18 2008, 06:13 PM~9726740
> *YO, IS THAT 2 PISTON PUMPS TO THE THE FRONT ?
> *


Thats why i said where are the hopp pics or was that just for show and not go? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That blue one is slick! :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 18 2008, 10:01 PM~9730770
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PHOTOSHOP


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 18 2008, 09:01 PM~9730770
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


that shits crazy :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 19 2008, 12:14 AM~9731207
> *
> *



WADDUP HOMIE!

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 17 2008, 03:29 PM~9720138
> *Looks like it's set-up to hop any hop pics ?????????
> *


is a chipper


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 18 2008, 09:01 PM~9730770
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKEN BADD :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 18 2008, 09:01 PM~9730770
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 18 2008, 11:13 PM~9731203
> *that shits crazy :0
> *


That shits ugly,I love them as a 4 dr.,but as a rag/2dr........... :barf:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

They would look good as a hard top coupe.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Heres one for ya :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

if you wanna photoshop on a hard top use mine :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 19 2008, 05:00 PM~9734921
> *if you wanna photoshop on a hard top use mine  :biggrin:
> *


whre pics of yours at?ill do it :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 18 2008, 09:01 PM~9730770
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 fuckin sick


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

damm bro im at work and the pictures i got in my photo bucket suck. the best pictures you could use are in my club topic under car clubs streets. i cant tranfer them to this topic from


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 19 2008, 05:00 PM~9734921
> *if you wanna photoshop on a hard top use mine  :biggrin:
> *


ur wish is my command....here is a quick one i did....


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 19 2008, 06:27 PM~9735645
> *ur wish is my command....here is a quick one i did....
> 
> 
> ...


those are crazy man, why dont you post a bigger pic of the one thats in your avatar too


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

aight,,,,but,first u must see the original before u can appreciate it...lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 19 2008, 06:27 PM~9735645
> *ur wish is my command....here is a quick one i did....
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD *


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

here is another one i started on a while back and never finished

before..









after....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 19 2008, 08:44 PM~9736060
> *here is another one i started on a while back and never finished
> 
> before..
> ...


do mine too :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

i got some great high quality pics of my car. if you wanna do my car id be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

1998 town car wood wheel and billet steering wheel adapter


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 20 2008, 06:15 AM~9738133
> *1998 town car wood wheel and billet steering wheel adapter
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: I DONT LIKE THAT YOU CAN SEE SO MUCH OF THE STEERING COLUMN.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 20 2008, 03:49 AM~9738047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i tried.. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 20 2008, 04:15 AM~9738133
> *1998 town car wood wheel and billet steering wheel adapter
> 
> 
> ...


what brand steering wheel is that


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 20 2008, 01:20 PM~9739135
> *i tried..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol That shit is tight as fuck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 19 2008, 07:44 PM~9736060
> *here is another one i started on a while back and never finished
> 
> before..
> ...


my baby doe's look good thanks homie!!! to the top 4 all towncars!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62+Jan 20 2008, 01:20 PM~9739135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure if you mean the photoshop or the car but thanks.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 20 2008, 11:34 AM~9739189
> *lol That shit is tight as fuck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 20 2008, 04:55 AM~9738179
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  I DONT LIKE THAT YOU CAN SEE SO MUCH OF THE STEERING COLUMN.
> *


YA BUT THE WOOD WHEEL LOOKS ALOT BETTER THAN THE STOCK WHEEL


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 20 2008, 02:24 PM~9739719
> *thanks man i coulda done it myself but im working on some other PS. and i was curious. whered you get the seats.
> not sure if you mean the photoshop or the car but thanks.
> *


on the seats,,i just cloned the front seat that u can see...then,,duplicated it like 4 times,,and then,on the parts that were missing,just filled it in..


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 21 2007, 10:16 AM~9501357
> *THE BEST ONE OUT THEIR IN MY OPINION IS THIS ONE FROM MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 22 2007, 11:37 AM~9508809
> *THE CLEANEST OUT THEIR IVE SEEN SO FAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Jan 20 2008, 06:54 PM~9741353
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

DAMN! All These Badass Lincs Motivating Me To Sell My Lac Quicker...



Scrilla's Linc Coming SOON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Ghost (Apr 21, 2003)

are the 2003 towncars RWD?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 20 2008, 02:29 PM~9740058
> *YA BUT THE WOOD WHEEL LOOKS ALOT BETTER THAN THE STOCK WHEEL
> *


looking goooood big dog!!!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 20 2008, 09:13 PM~9742771
> *DAMN! All These Badass Lincs Motivating Me To Sell My Lac Quicker...
> Scrilla's Linc Coming SOON!!!  :biggrin:
> *


KICK THAT LAC TO THE CURB!!!!!!! I HAD A 93 AND KICK IT 2 THE CRUB!!!!!!! GOT 2 ROLL A TOWNCAR!!!!!   JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 19 2008, 06:27 PM~9735645
> *ur wish is my command....here is a quick one i did....
> 
> 
> ...


FUCCIN BADD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 19 2008, 07:44 PM~9736060
> *here is another one i started on a while back and never finished
> 
> before..
> ...


GOOD LOOKING IF I HAD THE PAPER I WOULD GET DONE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jan 21 2008, 12:11 AM~9743298
> *KICK THAT LAC TO THE CURB!!!!!!! I HAD A 93 AND KICK IT 2 THE CRUB!!!!!!! GOT 2 ROLL A TOWNCAR!!!!!    JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *




Its In The Works... Gotta Get WIRED First... :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 19 2008, 06:27 PM~9735645
> *ur wish is my command....here is a quick one i did....
> 
> 
> ...


im at a loss of words looks amazing :biggrin: thanks once again you the man 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 18 2008, 11:01 PM~9730770
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


great pshop..


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

the new ride i picked up from 68 merc

someone wanna pshop this a 2dr hrdtop? :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

RAG 66 impala chrome undies..fresh bumpers..new top..fresh chrome engine..new seats. for trade for fully done 98 up Lincoln..I got shipping covered and cash to throw in for the right one. Motivated to make something happen. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385824


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

That looks so SiCK! Why hasn't anyone done this yet?  



> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 20 2008, 09:07 PM~9742726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

wired 62 so good at photo shop that were gonna have to make a topic for just for 2 door towncars ...lol :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jan 21 2008, 03:00 PM~9747657
> *That looks so SiCK! Why hasn't anyone done this yet?
> *


im sure somebody has one in the making....ive been collecting all the parts to cut mine,,just havent made the cut yet....i got so many cars i need to work on just not sure what im gonna do first,.,,,61' bubbletop,61 4dr(for parts),62 h/t(for parts), 62 vert,64 vert,93 fleetwood,98 Lincoln :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 21 2008, 03:21 PM~9747785
> *wired 62 so good at photo shop that were gonna have to make a topic for just for 2 door towncars ...lol  :biggrin:
> *


i tried to get Gary(layitlow) to put a photoshop topic on here so people can go there to get photoshops done,,and have contests and stuff,,,maybe more people should hit him up about it


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jan 21 2008, 02:00 PM~9747657
> *That looks so SiCK! Why hasn't anyone done this yet?
> *


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 20 2008, 09:07 PM~9742726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

put me on the list the 2 door vert is bad ass


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Jan 21 2008, 08:51 PM~9750580
> *:cheesy:
> *


how u like it??? :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 20 2008, 11:07 PM~9742726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 21 2008, 10:19 PM~9750854
> *how u like it??? :biggrin:
> *


yo can u 2dr hardtop my linc?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jan 21 2008, 09:47 PM~9751206
> *yo can u 2dr hardtop my linc?
> *


need better pic,,,hard to blend in with those pics...bad background


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

anybody care to respond to this?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry9751615


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MAKE IT A TWO DOOR PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

responded


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 21 2008, 10:30 PM~9751720
> *MAKE IT A TWO DOOR PLEASE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u got very many pics,,of it,,,with differnt backgrounds thats no so complicated to manipulate ?


oh,,nevermind,,just a 2dr?..let me see what i can do


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 21 2008, 08:19 PM~9750854
> *how u like it??? :biggrin:
> *


BAD ASS HOMIE NOW I WANT TO DO IT


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Jan 21 2008, 10:43 PM~9751880
> *BAD ASS HOMIE NOW I WANT TO DO IT
> *


u gotta beat me to it :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 21 2008, 09:44 PM~9751904
> *u gotta beat me to it :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jan 21 2008, 02:00 PM~9747657
> *That looks so SiCK! Why hasn't anyone done this yet?
> *


 :biggrin: MAJESTICS in the works :wow:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 21 2008, 10:54 PM~9752038
> *:biggrin: MAJESTICS in the works  :wow:
> *


pics?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 21 2008, 10:37 PM~9751800
> *u got very many pics,,of it,,,with differnt backgrounds thats no so complicated to manipulate ?
> oh,,nevermind,,just a 2dr?..let me see what i can do
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

NiCE!



> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 21 2008, 09:54 PM~9752038
> *:biggrin: MAJESTICS in the works  :wow:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 21 2008, 11:54 PM~9752038
> *:biggrin: MAJESTICS in the works  :wow:
> *


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 21 2008, 09:59 PM~9752109
> *pics?
> *


I will post pics soon being torn apart right now .I will post pics of the frame wrap next week


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 21 2008, 11:39 PM~9752678
> *I will post pics soon being torn apart right now .I will post pics of the frame wrap next week
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 21 2008, 10:39 PM~9752678
> *I will post pics soon being torn apart right now .I will post pics of the frame wrap next week
> *


right now all i could show you guys wich one it was


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 20 2008, 08:07 PM~9742726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Put his middle finger back in the pic will look liek the ghost from the roof and back doors is flipping u off LOL


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 21 2008, 11:37 PM~9751800
> *u got very many pics,,of it,,,with differnt backgrounds thats no so complicated to manipulate ?
> oh,,nevermind,,just a 2dr?..let me see what i can do
> *


Change the background then.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

What is everyone getting gas millage wise? I'm having issues with mine again.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 21 2008, 10:55 PM~9752870
> *right now all i could show you guys wich one it was
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 22 2008, 05:17 AM~9754017
> *What is everyone getting gas millage wise? I'm having issues with mine again.
> *


20/22


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 22 2008, 10:42 AM~9754560
> *20/22
> *


Something is bad wrong with mine and it apears to be electrical but its not throwing any codes. :angry:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 22 2008, 10:12 AM~9755020
> *Something is bad wrong with mine and it apears to be electrical but its not throwing any codes. :angry:
> *


whats your gas looking like ?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Jan 12 2008, 05:05 PM~9677185
> *SILVER DOLLAR
> 
> 
> ...


any mor pics of this one, hows the interior look


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 22 2008, 12:33 PM~9755160
> *any mor pics of this one, hows the interior look
> *




Its For Sale In The Classified Section... Might Have More Pix There...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

NO HE DOESNT!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jan 22 2008, 04:06 PM~9756482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 22 2008, 04:09 PM~9756516
> *
> *


IM JUST CONFIRMING IT BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 22 2008, 12:20 PM~9755073
> *whats your gas looking like ?
> *


Terrible after fixing the vacum line I was getting 17 then after that for whatever reason it dropped to 13 to 14. :angry: :angry: 

What grade gas are you putting in yours?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2008, 04:13 PM~9756542
> *IM JUST CONFIRMING IT BRO. :biggrin:
> *



Orale... :biggrin: 


Hows The Hunt Going With The TC? :dunno: You Ever Sell The Lac? :dunno:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 22 2008, 02:14 PM~9756547
> *Terrible after fixing the vacum line I was getting 17 then after that for whatever reason it dropped to 13 to 14. :angry:  :angry:
> 
> What grade gas are you putting in yours?
> *


just good old unleaded


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 22 2008, 05:07 PM~9757855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 22 2008, 04:14 PM~9756547
> *What grade gas are you putting in yours?
> *


87 is all it requires...


----------



## slapmaster (Jan 22, 2008)

few pix and vids of my baby. i know i'm a noob, but i've been lerking around on this forum for over two years. And i know some of you on here tend to flip your wigs when you see cars that are ridden on big rims that ant tuckin. just wanted to log in and show my love to this wonderful thread. i'm nolonger on 3's. im thinking about doing 17" daytons and vogues.


----------



## slapmaster (Jan 22, 2008)

system still under construction.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 22 2008, 08:18 PM~9758376
> *87 is all it requires...
> *


Behind my gas door says it requires 91+ however after reading the manual that only if you drive your car in high altitudes.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 22 2008, 04:47 PM~9756794
> *Orale...  :biggrin:
> Hows The Hunt Going With The TC? :dunno:  You Ever Sell The Lac? :dunno:
> *


its not goin right now i bought a caddy deville and waiting till april to sell the lac and get me a tc.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 09:27 AM~9762443
> *its not goin right now i bought a caddy deville and waiting till april to sell the lac and get me a tc.
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice white town car


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 23 2008, 10:43 AM~9762515
> *
> *


so whats up with your rag bro?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 23 2008, 09:52 AM~9762311
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 10:50 AM~9762980
> *so whats up with your rag bro?
> *


got me a Town Car bro.  ..Rag is going to Cali.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 23 2008, 04:20 PM~9765365
> *got me a Town Car bro.   ..Rag is going to Cali.
> *


daaaamn,,,who did u trade Mav.?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Jan 23 2008, 05:20 PM~9765365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 23 2008, 04:20 PM~9765365
> *got me a Town Car bro.   ..Rag is going to Cali.
> *


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 04:25 PM~9765397
> *pix of the linc??? :biggrin:
> 
> x2
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 23 2008, 09:52 AM~9762311
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that the one u traded ,with who?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 23 2008, 04:24 PM~9765384
> *daaaamn,,,who did u trade Mav.?
> *


I'm not gonna count my chickens too soon lol. But I have contacted shipping and waiting for pickup confirmation on both vehicles.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 23 2008, 04:27 PM~9765409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ricks Linc


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 23 2008, 05:29 PM~9765421
> *I'm not gonna count my chickens too soon lol. But I have contacted shipping and waiting for pickup confirmation on both vehicles.
> *


so was it an even trade?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 04:28 PM~9765412
> *is that the one u traded ,with who?
> *


guy from cali..some will know the car i'm sure..but i'd rather not put his name out right now. i'll go into it more when i have possession of the car.  

He's a good cat though.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 23 2008, 05:30 PM~9765432
> *Ricks Linc
> *


sure does look like his???= psta


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 04:31 PM~9765436
> *so was it an even trade?
> *


No.he came out on the good end..I just wont say how good lol. But I like the lincoln and my son LOVES it. So its all good.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 04:32 PM~9765442
> *sure does look like his???= psta
> *


 hno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 23 2008, 05:33 PM~9765448
> *No.he came out on the good end..I just wont say how good lol. But I like the lincoln and my son LOVES it. So its all good.
> *


well an imp is worth more specialy a fokkin rag bro.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 22 2008, 07:17 AM~9754017
> *What is everyone getting gas millage wise? I'm having issues with mine again.
> *


mine has dropped to about 16.3 average due to the winter driving. plus I stllhavent fixed that check engine light and the idleis a tad rough.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 23 2008, 05:44 PM~9765514
> *mine has dropped to about 16.3 average due to the winter driving.  plus I stllhavent fixed that check engine light and the idleis a tad rough.
> *


pix of yo link fokker!!??!!??!!??!!??


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 05:48 PM~9765536
> *pix of yo link fokker!!??!!??!!??!!??
> *


its just a stock daily with some sounds...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 23 2008, 05:58 PM~9765595
> *its just a stock daily with some sounds...
> 
> 
> ...


still fokkin nice bro!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 06:00 PM~9765610
> *still fokkin nice bro!!!
> *


Thanks.. I try to keep it clean. 

I know it's an old man car, but fuck, it's the only daily that I've kept for over a year in a LOOOOOOOOOONG time. I really like the bitch.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 23 2008, 05:58 PM~9765595
> *its just a stock daily with some sounds...
> 
> 
> ...


Cool color. You don't see many in charcoal. That is charcoal right?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 23 2008, 06:22 PM~9765765
> *Thanks..  I try to keep it clean.
> 
> I know it's an old man car, but fuck, it's the only daily that I've kept for over a year in a LOOOOOOOOOONG time.  I really like the bitch.
> *


I like mine too but im not so sure it likes me. :uh:


----------



## slapmaster (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 23 2007, 09:39 AM~9513428
> *I ran into a couple of problems with my Towncar and just wanted to share in case it happens to someone else on here. My passenger side rear floor board was filling up with about 2" of water above the carpet. :uh: I started look into and checked the drain plugs in the cowl drain pan (below the wipers). Basicly the drain pan was backing up and draining into the heater intake and in turn into the passenger side floor board.
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!

I have had my 01 tc for about 2 years now and every time it rained the pass floorboard would get soaked just as yours. I would have to vacume out the water everytime. I thought it was comming from my door jams(cause i have 0gaige power wire running through it). I never thought to pop the hood. it rained monday. tuesday i vacumed and the water allways seems to come right back even if it doesn't rain again. Now this would explain everything. rightnow my floorboard is soaked eventhough i vacumed after the rain. i'm going out side right now a take some pics.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

u know whats funny,,,,the same damn thing happened to my car,,,it got wet in pass. floorboard,and i had to do the same thing to fix mine!!!!


----------



## slapmaster (Jan 22, 2008)

see, look at this shi..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 23 2008, 04:58 PM~9765595
> *its just a stock daily with some sounds...
> 
> 
> ...


still haven't done the swap yet? you wont regret it....


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I hit a pot hole 2 days ago and every since then the whole front end sqeaks when i turn or when i hit a bump? sounds like a bushing queaking?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:06 AM~9769707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slapmaster_@Jan 23 2008, 09:24 PM~9767145
> *see,  look at this shi..
> 
> 
> ...


Yup same thing on mine make sure you take the seat out and vacum the back side of the carpet after you fix it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jan 24 2008, 01:49 AM~9769555
> *still haven't done the swap yet? you wont regret it....
> *


I haven't done it on mine yet. Do you notice any difference on stoping with the smaller rotors and calipers opposed to the stock big stuff?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 02:06 AM~9769707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda like that. Very different.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 23 2008, 03:43 AM~9761745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 23 2008, 05:58 PM~9765595
> *its just a stock daily with some sounds...
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jan 24 2008, 10:46 AM~9771349
> *  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


Love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Jan 23 2008, 01:34 AM~9761690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 the top!!!!!! sicks assss towncars


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 23 2008, 06:22 PM~9765765
> *Thanks..  I try to keep it clean.
> 
> I know it's an old man car, but fuck, it's the only daily that I've kept for over a year in a LOOOOOOOOOONG time.  I really like the bitch.
> *


i hear ya bro,i got a caddy deville dts and lovin it


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

nice lincs :cheesy:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 24 2008, 11:43 AM~9771753
> *Love it.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jan 21 2008, 11:21 AM~9745610
> *the new ride i picked up from 68 merc
> 
> 
> ...



Hows This Rides Overall Condition? I Remember When This Car Was For Sale And We All Asked Him To Post Frame Pix And He Never Did... Not Bashing, Just Wondering... :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jan 24 2008, 09:28 PM~9777051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jan 24 2008, 09:28 PM~9777051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE LOOKING GOOD DOGGIE


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 27 2007, 07:05 PM~9544992
> *cant remember if i posted mine here or not....
> 
> 
> ...





here is a recent pic....


:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

after i get finish sanding,,,i have an idea :dunno:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

Heres mine just got the pattern top,pintrpe and leafing done last week :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 24 2008, 10:14 PM~9777580
> *WHATS UP HOMIE LOOKING GOOD DOGGIE
> *


 :wave: q--vo edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 24 2008, 10:47 PM~9777965
> *:wave: q--vo edwin
> *


Q VOLE :wave: :wave: DOGGIE JUST CHILLIN HOMIE GETTING THE LINCOLN READY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 24 2008, 09:39 PM~9777862
> *Heres mine just got the pattern top,pintrpe and leafing done last week :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 24 2008, 11:39 PM~9777862
> *Heres mine just got the pattern top,pintrpe and leafing done last week :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The leafing looks nice on there.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 24 2008, 09:37 PM~9776472
> *Hows This Rides Overall Condition? I Remember When This Car Was For Sale And We All Asked Him To Post Frame Pix And He Never Did... Not Bashing, Just Wondering... :biggrin:
> *


its clean needs a lil tlc but definately worth what i got it for


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 24 2008, 09:37 PM~9776472
> *Hows This Rides Overall Condition? I Remember When This Car Was For Sale And We All Asked Him To Post Frame Pix And He Never Did... Not Bashing, Just Wondering... :biggrin:
> *


ya thats why i didnt buy it ,i seen the build up of it and there was tons of undercarrage rust ,but he said he cleaned it up?? but never gave out pix???


here are the pix of the undercarrage in his build up :uh: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=214674&st=20
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=214674&st=0
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=214674&st=0


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 10:52 AM~9780531
> *ya thats why i didnt buy it ,i seen the build up of it and there was tons of undercarrage rust ,but he said he cleaned it up?? but never gave out pix???
> here are the pix of the undercarrage in his build up :uh:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=214674&st=20
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jan 25 2008, 11:08 AM~9780614
> *:twak:
> *


w00t ?


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

The undercarriage is fine,TRUST me he got a good deal!  He can post pics if he wants.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68MERC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:49 AM~9780927
> *The undercarriage is fine,TRUST me he got a good deal!   He can post pics if he wants.
> *


these guys get scared when then see a lil bit of rust :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jan 25 2008, 11:59 AM~9781005
> *these guys get scared when then see a lil bit of rust :uh:
> *


no get scurrrd when i dont get the pix when its said its been cleaned fuck sacs ahahahah


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 10:52 AM~9780531
> *ya thats why i didnt buy it ,i seen the build up of it and there was tons of undercarrage rust ,but he said he cleaned it up?? but never gave out pix???
> here are the pix of the undercarrage in his build up :uh:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=214674&st=20
> ...




Same Here.... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 12:09 PM~9781063
> *no get scurrrd when i dont get the pix when its said its been cleaned fuck sacs ahahahah
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 12:09 PM~9781063
> *no get scurrrd when i dont get the pix when its said its been cleaned fuck sacs ahahahah
> *


well welcome to new england! :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jan 25 2008, 03:38 PM~9782608
> *well welcome to new england! :uh:
> *


wahaha yes,well you got a nice fokkin ride bro!!!


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 03:43 PM~9782645
> *wahaha yes,well you got a nice fokkin ride bro!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 24 2008, 11:04 PM~9778153
> *Q VOLE :wave:  :wave:  DOGGIE JUST CHILLIN HOMIE GETTING THE LINCOLN READY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765+Jan 25 2008, 03:38 PM~9782608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BAH


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 25 2008, 07:01 PM~9783986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

the homie devineri's old tc


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jan 25 2008, 09:06 PM~9784852
> *the homie devineri's old tc
> 
> *


thanks bro i missed it so much i bought another :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 25 2008, 08:08 PM~9784863
> *thanks bro i missed it so much i bought another  :biggrin:
> *


PICS OF THE NEW ONE :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

whats up fellas heres some fliks of my little project and one have pic of town car engines ????


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

i know im gonna get shit from this but need advice. well i grinded down the brake calipers to fit 13s but i used 2 spacers and 2 days ago my front driver side wheel fell off and today 3 off my bolts came off.why am i having such problems some guy i know with a 2000 lincoln and all he did was grind down the calipers and he used 1 skinny spacer and one a lil thicker and he hasnt had no probs and hes had his 13s on for awhile.would running the same spacers but getting a little bit bigger stubs help or will that just worsen the problem.what will yall do instead of running 14s cause i ready got the 13s.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jan 26 2008, 11:17 PM~9793437
> *i know im gonna get shit from this but need advice. well i grinded down the brake calipers to fit 13s but i used 2 spacers and 2 days ago my front driver side wheel fell off and today 3 off my bolts came off.why am i having such problems some guy i know with a 2000 lincoln and all he did was grind down the calipers and he used 1 skinny spacer and one a lil thicker and he hasnt had no probs and hes had his 13s on for awhile.would running the same spacers but getting a little bit bigger stubs help or will that just worsen the problem.what will yall do instead of running 14s cause i ready got the 13s.
> *


Yes you are!!!

Everyone TOLD you that was going to happen!!!

Because you don't listen to the good advice people give you!!!!

NO!!!

We've already told you what to do!!!


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

what a colorful post lol


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 27 2008, 12:41 AM~9793846
> *Yes you are!!!
> 
> Everyone TOLD you that was going to happen!!!
> ...


SO FIRST OF ALL HOW THE HELL DO I RUN 13S WITH NO PROBLEMS AND MAKE SAFE AND RELIABLE


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jan 27 2008, 01:19 AM~9793985
> *SO FIRST OF ALL HOW THE HELL DO I RUN 13S WITH NO PROBLEMS AND MAKE SAFE AND RELIABLE
> *


put a 90's front spindles ,rotors,and calipers


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jan 27 2008, 01:29 AM~9794007
> *put a 90's front spindles ,rotors,and calipers
> *


WHAT YEAR SPECIFICLY WOULD I NEED AND WOULD I NEED ANYSPACERS


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jan 27 2008, 01:33 AM~9794018
> *WHAT YEAR SPECIFICLY WOULD  I NEED AND WOULD I NEED ANYSPACERS
> *


Any year from 80 to 94 will work, if you don't want to buy the adapter plates for the older ball joints you need the 91-94 stuff. Do a search theres only a few topics on this exact topic already.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jan 27 2008, 03:19 AM~9793985
> *SO FIRST OF ALL HOW THE HELL DO I RUN 13S WITH NO PROBLEMS AND MAKE SAFE AND RELIABLE
> *



Use the Search Button You Cawk Sucker...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHAT IF I JUST RUN 14S WOULD I HAVE TO DO ANYTHING


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

CLICK THE POST IN MY SIGNITURE!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 24 2008, 06:19 AM~9770711
> *I haven't done it on mine yet. Do you notice any difference on stoping with the smaller rotors and calipers opposed to the stock big stuff?
> *


You do for about the first two weeks but then it seems normal. its not a big difference really.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 27 2008, 03:42 AM~9794044
> *Any year from 80 to 94 will work, if you don't want to buy the adapter plates for the older ball joints you need the 91-94 stuff. Do a search theres only a few topics on this exact topic already.
> *


you can swap the spindles of a crown vic or grand marquis also right?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I received some shocking news. the Town Car after all of its years of service is being replaced as the flagship vehicle for Lincoln for over 20 years and now it is being replaced by this new MK-S


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jan 27 2008, 09:06 AM~9794437
> *you can swap the spindles of a crown vic or grand marquis also right?
> *


yeah...as long as they have real a arms...!!!


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 27 2008, 09:52 AM~9794511
> *yeah...as long as they have real a arms...!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jan 27 2008, 01:19 AM~9793985
> *SO FIRST OF ALL HOW THE HELL DO I RUN 13S WITH NO PROBLEMS AND MAKE SAFE AND RELIABLE
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364484


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)

finally got pics of my ride i'm in japan but my car is in the valley




> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818+Jan 27 2008, 06:29 PM~9798028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 27 2008, 12:41 AM~9793261
> *whats up  fellas  heres  some fliks of my little project  and one have pic of  town car engines ????
> 
> 
> ...


What are you doing to it?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin+Jan 27 2008, 12:41 AM~9793261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

im painting the belly fully wraping the frame molding it painting it shaving the fire wall fully chrome out motor new intirior and set up . will be in tampa this year


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 28 2008, 01:42 PM~9803012
> *im painting the belly fully wraping the frame molding it  painting it shaving the fire wall  fully chrome out motor  new intirior and  set up  . will be in tampa  this year
> *


 :0


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 24 2008, 11:39 PM~9777862
> *Heres mine just got the pattern top,pintrpe and leafing done last week :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cLEAN i LIKE... :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 28 2008, 01:42 PM~9803012
> *im painting the belly fully wraping the frame molding it  painting it shaving the fire wall  fully chrome out motor  new intirior and  set up  . will be in tampa  this year
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 28 2008, 12:42 PM~9803012
> *im painting the belly fully wraping the frame molding it  painting it shaving the fire wall  fully chrome out motor  new intirior and  set up  . will be in tampa  this year
> *


 :0 :0 PICS HOMIE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 28 2008, 04:22 PM~9804232
> *:0  :0 PICS HOMIE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

found this in a different topic....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 03:23 PM~9804237
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: JUST COME PIC THIS ONE UP ALREADY :twak: :twak:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 28 2008, 04:26 PM~9804262
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: JUST COME PIC THIS ONE UP ALREADY :twak:  :twak:
> *


ship it over fokker :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 28 2008, 03:29 PM~9804279
> *ship it over fokker :biggrin:
> *


IT WILL COST YOU 1,400  WHEN YOU READY LET ME KNOW


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 28 2008, 03:16 PM~9804645
> *IT WILL COST YOU 1,400  WHEN YOU READY LET ME KNOW
> *


you selling your car forgiven ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 28 2008, 05:16 PM~9804645
> *IT WILL COST YOU 1,400  WHEN YOU READY LET ME KNOW
> *


u baller hook a brother up :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 28 2008, 02:22 PM~9804232
> *:0  :0 PICS HOMIE
> *





i will post more pics as the progect moves along :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MAJESTICS V.C. TOY DRIVE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin: 



Looking To Join The TC Family Soon Homies... My Fleet Is Already Up For Sale...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 28 2008, 04:20 PM~9804661
> *you selling your car forgiven ?
> *


NOPE I WONT DO THAT.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2008, 09:31 PM~9807535
> *:biggrin:
> Looking To Join The TC Family Soon Homies... My Fleet Is Already Up For Sale...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 28 2008, 10:32 PM~9807558
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 28 2008, 09:31 PM~9807535
> *:biggrin:
> Looking To Join The TC Family Soon Homies... My Fleet Is Already Up For Sale...
> *


DAS RIGHT HOMIE GOOD CHOICE. ABOUT GETTING A LINCOLN :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 28 2008, 01:42 PM~9803012
> *im painting the belly fully wraping the frame molding it  painting it shaving the fire wall  fully chrome out motor  new intirior and  set up  . will be in tampa  this year
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 28 2008, 05:22 PM~9804679
> *MAJESTICS V.C. TOY DRIVE
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I have to paint mine again. :uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 28 2008, 04:22 PM~9804679
> *MAJESTICS V.C. TOY DRIVE
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD NO NEED FOR NEW PAINT


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 28 2008, 02:22 PM~9804679
> *MAJESTICS V.C. TOY DRIVE
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

so how does the rear suspension hold up when 3 wheel with the stock trailing arm


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 04:47 PM~9814666
> *so how does the rear suspension hold up when 3 wheel with the stock trailing arm
> *


They 3 wheel like shit.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 04:47 PM~9814666
> *so how does the rear suspension hold up when 3 wheel with the stock trailing arm
> *


MINE 3 WHEELS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2008, 06:04 PM~9814811
> *MINE 3 WHEELS BEAUTIFUL
> *


pix nikka :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2008, 05:05 PM~9814818
> *pix nikka  :biggrin:
> *


LET ME SEE IF MY HOMIE CAN SEND IT ON HIS PHONE TO MY EMAIL........


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2008, 05:04 PM~9814811
> *MINE 3 WHEELS BEAUTIFUL
> *


 :0


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 26 2008, 10:41 PM~9793261
> *whats up  fellas  heres  some fliks of my little project  and one have pic of  town car engines ????
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2008, 05:04 PM~9814811
> *MINE 3 WHEELS BEAUTIFUL
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Attn: *HOMIES WITH JUICED LINCOLNS...*



Whatcha Running? :dunno: 


Cylinders Front & Back And Also What Size Springs Front & Rear? :biggrin: 


Bout To Start Putting Together My Setup... :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2008, 06:04 PM~9814811
> *MINE 3 WHEELS BEAUTIFUL
> *


SO DOES MINE HERES A VID
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00F-xj09h-I


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*AND JUST BECAUSE I WANT TO UP MY VIEW COUNT EVERYONE CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO OF MY CAR. MY HOMIE JOHN MADE IT HE'S SUPER REDICULOUS WITH EDITING AT 19 YO. SO CHECK IT OUT (MULTIPLE TIMES IF YOU WOULD LIKE. WINK WINK) AND PASS IT ON TO ALL THE HOMIES. IM HOPING TO SHOOT A NEW ONE THIS SUMMER.








<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00F-xj09h-I\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00F-xj09h-I</a>








<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/2low2rl/DSC01906.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/2low2rl/DSC01897.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/2low2rl/DSC01948copy2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/2low2rl/DSC00704.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

forgiven you going to phoenix? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 30 2008, 08:45 AM~9820607
> *forgiven you going to phoenix? :biggrin:
> *


IM TRYING TOO DOGGIE MOST LIKELY YES :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 23 2008, 04:43 AM~9761745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 30 2008, 11:04 AM~9821833
> *IM TRYING TOO DOGGIE MOST LIKELY YES :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see the car close up 
:thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

SO WHEN IM SWITCHING OUT THE ROTORS CALIPERS AND SPINDLES FOR THE 91-94 THEY ALL HAVE THE SAME PARTS SO IT DONT MATTER FROM WHAT YEAR I GET THE PARTS FROM RITE.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jan 30 2008, 11:40 AM~9822084
> *SO WHEN IM SWITCHING OUT THE ROTORS CALIPERS AND SPINDLES FOR THE 91-94 THEY ALL HAVE THE SAME PARTS SO IT DONT MATTER FROM WHAT YEAR I GET THE PARTS FROM RITE.
> *


IM ASKING CAUSE IM BUYING EVERYTHING TODAY AND I WANNA GET EVERYTHING I NEED AND MAKE SURE THERE ALL THE RITE PARTS SO I CAN PUT IT ON RITE AWAY.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jan 30 2008, 12:40 PM~9822084
> *SO WHEN IM SWITCHING OUT THE ROTORS CALIPERS AND SPINDLES FOR THE 91-94 THEY ALL HAVE THE SAME PARTS SO IT DONT MATTER FROM WHAT YEAR I GET THE PARTS FROM RITE.
> *


DONT GET THE ONES WITH THE WISH BONE A ARMS GET THE COMPLETE A ARM


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 30 2008, 01:11 PM~9822757
> *DONT GET THE ONES WITH THE WISH BONE A ARMS GET THE COMPLETE A ARM
> *


so i gotta get the a arms to.i got parts from a 91.or can i just use my old ones


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 25 2008, 12:26 AM~9777718
> *after i get finish sanding,,,i have an idea :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 30 2008, 06:43 AM~9820275
> *SO DOES MINE HERES A VID
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00F-xj09h-I
> *


Ya going 50 around a corner. :uh:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 30 2008, 06:52 AM~9820287
> *AND JUST BECAUSE I WANT TO UP MY VIEW COUNT EVERYONE CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO OF MY CAR. MY HOMIE JOHN MADE IT HE'S SUPER REDICULOUS WITH EDITING AT 19 YO. SO CHECK IT OUT (MULTIPLE TIMES IF YOU WOULD LIKE. WINK WINK) AND PASS IT ON TO ALL THE HOMIES. IM HOPING TO SHOOT A NEW ONE THIS SUMMER.
> <a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00F-xj09h-I\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00F-xj09h-I</a>
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/2low2rl/DSC01906.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 30 2008, 05:43 AM~9820275
> *SO DOES MINE HERES A VID
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00F-xj09h-I
> *


is that with stock trailing arm have u bent any and what size cylinders are you useing


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WILL THE STUDS FROM MY 98 FIT THE SPINDLE SWAP TO A 91 OR WILL I HAVE TO GET NEW ONES


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jan 30 2008, 09:10 PM~9826055
> *is that with stock trailing arm have u bent any and what size cylinders are you useing
> *


*YES ITS WITH THE STOCK A ARMS BUT THEYVE BEEN REINFORCED BY CUTTING STEEL TO FIT IN THEM AND THEN WELDED. AND I HAVE 12'S.*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 30 2008, 02:24 AM~9819790
> *Attn: HOMIES WITH JUICED LINCOLNS...
> Whatcha Running? :dunno:
> Cylinders Front & Back And Also What Size Springs Front & Rear?  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 27 2008, 09:50 AM~9794506
> *I received some shocking news. the Town Car after all of its years of service is being replaced as the flagship vehicle for Lincoln for over 20 years and now it is being replaced by this new MK-S
> *


Don't think anyone caught this.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 31 2008, 07:27 AM~9829594
> *Don't think anyone caught this.
> *


i hate that all big car manufacturers are doing shit like this!!!!!

caddy did it a few years ago now lincoln


if it aint broke dont fix it :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 31 2008, 12:00 AM~9827720
> *
> *


pix of your linc fokker post em up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 21 2008, 10:55 PM~9752870
> *right now all i could show you guys wich one it was
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: any updates :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WILL THERE BE ANY DIFFERENCE WITH RUNNING BRAKES FROM A 91 UP FRONT AND 98 IN THE BACK.............. :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jan 31 2008, 02:20 PM~9832959
> *WILL THERE BE ANY DIFFERENCE WITH RUNNING BRAKES FROM A 91 UP FRONT AND 98 IN THE BACK.............. :dunno:
> *


no


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jan 30 2008, 11:52 PM~9827013
> *WILL THE STUDS FROM MY 98 FIT THE SPINDLE SWAP TO A 91 OR WILL I HAVE TO GET NEW ONES
> *


NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! THE 98-02 STUDS ARE LONGER ...WHAT I SUGGEST U DO IS GET NEW STUDS FROM THE SAME YEAR LINCOLN U GET THE SPINDLES 0FF 0F BECAUSE IF U USE 98-02 STUDS 2 FIT 91 SPINDLES THE STUDS ARE GUNNA BE LONGER AND WHEN U PUT THE RIM 0N TH STUDS WILL HIT THE BACK OF THE HUB AND LOOSEN ALL UR SHYT UP...TRUST ME I FOUND OUT THA HARD WAY


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 08:44 AM~9829748
> *pix of your linc fokker post em up!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Ill Post Pix When You Do Fawker! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 31 2008, 05:21 PM~9833387
> *Ill Post Pix When You Do Fawker! :biggrin:
> *



i dont have 1 asshole !!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 05:26 PM~9833424
> *i dont have 1 asshole !!!![/size]
> *



Then What The Hell Makes You Think I Do? You Suppository Tester!



I'm Tryina Get Shyt For It Now Before I Pick Up The Perfect Candidate To Get Cut... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 31 2008, 06:13 PM~9833795
> *Then What The Hell Makes You Think I Do? You Suppository Tester!
> I'm Tryina Get Shyt For It Now Before I Pick Up The Perfect Candidate To Get Cut... :thumbsup:
> *


YOU FUCKIN FECAL MUNCHER STOP BRAIDING YOUR ASS HAIRS TO TIGHT FOKKER AND BE MORE INFOMATIC THEN NEXT TIME ASS CLOWN!!


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 31 2008, 07:13 PM~9833795
> *Then What The Hell Makes You Think I Do? You Suppository Tester!
> I'm Tryina Get Shyt For It Now Before I Pick Up The Perfect Candidate To Get Cut... :thumbsup:
> *


Here's one in the big A with low miles  
<<<<<<<


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 06:15 PM~9833817
> *YOU FUCKIN FECAL MUNCHER STOP BRAIDING YOUR ASS HAIRS TO TIGHT FOKKER AND BE MORE INFOMATIC THEN NEXT TIME ASS CLOWN!!
> *




Learn To Read Summer's Eve... When All Else Fails...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jan 31 2008, 06:29 PM~9833934
> *Here's one in the big A  with low miles
> <<<<<<<
> *




You Have A PM...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice one,not feeling the chrome rockers tho...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 1 2008, 08:51 AM~9839756
> *nice one,not feeling the chrome rockers tho...
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah hes in my club.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

THAT LINC HAS ONE OF THE BADEST ASS SET UPS!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 1 2008, 01:42 PM~9841605
> *Yeah hes in my club.
> 
> 
> ...


damm, i didnt see the setup, it rained all weekend


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

2 the top


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 1 2008, 08:51 AM~9839756
> *nice one,not feeling the chrome rockers tho...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: ya never did like those except on limos.


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 24 2008, 12:11 AM~9769743
> *
> *


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Etownrida (Nov 20, 2007)

any one know if i can hit a standing 3 with a chain bridge or do i need to put a 4link? its a 2000 T.C.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

just a heads up on the maintenance side of things...

my 98 with 126K miles was running rough and getting low gas mileage. Then it started throwing engine codes for "bank 1 lean"

I took it to the shop, and they found out the intake manifold gaskets were bad.

It cost about 400 bucks to get them replaced. I guess it's a pretty common issue so...


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Etownrida_@Feb 2 2008, 04:42 PM~9849914
> *any one know if i can hit a standing 3 with a chain bridge or do i need to put a 4link? its a 2000 T.C.
> *


i already answered this for you.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 2 2008, 08:35 PM~9851378
> *just a heads up on the maintenance side of things...
> 
> my 98 with 126K miles was running rough and getting low gas mileage.  Then it started throwing engine codes for "bank 1 lean"
> ...


FORD


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 2 2008, 11:20 PM~9852077
> *FORD
> *


get out of here with your cadillac crap. STRANGER!!!!!!!! STRANGER!!!!!!!!STRANGER!!!!!!!!STRANGER!!!!!!!!STRANGER!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Etownrida_@Feb 2 2008, 04:42 PM~9849914
> *any one know if i can hit a standing 3 with a chain bridge or do i need to put a 4link? its a 2000 T.C.
> *


Most people do a 4 link. The sissor lift suspension in the rear makes it hard to do a standing three.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 2 2008, 09:35 PM~9851378
> *just a heads up on the maintenance side of things...
> 
> my 98 with 126K miles was running rough and getting low gas mileage.  Then it started throwing engine codes for "bank 1 lean"
> ...


Mine is running a bank 1 & bank 2 too lean. I suspect the same problem. You should have went ahead and changed the intake manifold they have issues with cracking over time.


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 3 2008, 09:11 AM~9853848
> *Mine is running a bank 1 & bank 2 too lean. I suspect the same problem. You should have went ahead and changed the intake manifold they have issues with cracking over time.
> *


Diez Cuatro, 10-4... Those OE plastic intakes dont last that long...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT for lincolns









































































[/quote]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 3 2008, 09:11 AM~9853848
> *Mine is running a bank 1 & bank 2 too lean. I suspect the same problem. You should have went ahead and changed the intake manifold they have issues with cracking over time.
> *


ya, my mechanic says thats an overblown problem, and he has never seen one break himself.

i was gonna have him do it anyway, but by the time I decided to paythe extra 325 for it, he already had the old one bolted back up.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> TTT for lincolns


[/quote]
sick towncar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 3 2008, 06:06 AM~9853741
> *get out of here with your cadillac crap. STRANGER!!!!!!!!  STRANGER!!!!!!!!STRANGER!!!!!!!!STRANGER!!!!!!!!STRANGER!!!!!!!!
> *


Whatever Mr I break my car on a weekly basis.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *Today's Birthdays  13 members are celebrating their birthday today
> EnchantedDrmzCEO(25), indyzmosthated(29), 312RIDERS(30), texasgold(30), Luxury Roller(21) 3ONE2 RIDERS(30), eddiebmartinez(3), deroo(21), Ronthegreat(30), artisticdream63(33), MERCILESS CAR CLUB(27), bigbody93(33), teal62impala(32) *




:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 3 2008, 02:49 PM~9855330
> *ya, my mechanic says thats an overblown problem, and he has never seen one break himself.
> 
> i was gonna have him do it anyway, but by the time I decided to paythe extra 325 for it, he already had the old one bolted back up.
> *


I figured. I tested mine this morining it is what has been causing my problems. I think I am going to try to replace mine with a mustang intake. (Bigger ports) :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 05:42 PM~9863306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not feelin that roof or that side marker at all...

edit: or the wheels, or the shit they stuck on the trim between the doors

WTF


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 4 2008, 09:12 PM~9864977
> *not feelin that roof or that side marker at all...
> 
> edit:  or the wheels, or the shit they stuck on the trim between the doors
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 04:42 PM~9863306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM FEELING THE TOP ON THIS ONE HOMIE


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 4 2008, 09:31 PM~9865143
> *:werd:
> *


So did you get your car figured out?


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 5 2008, 06:55 AM~9868157
> *So did you get your car figured out?
> *


not yet i ran out of time yesterday so im gonna try to do it today if it stops raining


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 5 2008, 07:27 AM~9868193
> *not yet i ran out of time yesterday so im gonna try to do it today if it stops raining
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 5 2008, 12:02 PM~9869117
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 5 2008, 12:27 PM~9869264
> *:twak:
> *


BAH!!!


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 5 2008, 12:30 PM~9869283
> *BAH!!!
> *


gtfo!!!! :buttkick: 


wahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 5 2008, 05:50 PM~9871251
> *gtfo!!!! :buttkick:
> wahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!
> *


STFU ASS CLOWN AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:|


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 5 2008, 05:51 PM~9871263
> *STFU ASS CLOWN AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *













:roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 23 2007, 10:39 AM~9513428
> *I ran into a couple of problems with my Towncar and just wanted to share in case it happens to someone else on here. My passenger side rear floor board was filling up with about 2" of water above the carpet. :uh: I started look into and checked the drain plugs in the cowl drain pan (below the wipers). Basicly the drain pan was backing up and draining into the heater intake and in turn into the passenger side floor board.
> 
> 
> ...



So I dont know if I had this issue before and never noticed ( i doubt it), but all of a sudden, my passenger carpet is soaking wet.

I dont know if the mechanic had to disturb the wiper tray shit when he did my intake, I assume so.

Anyway, I poured water into the drain screen (what you call the heater intake) and heres where I found the water getting into the car at.

Any ideas?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## MALDITO713 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 5 2008, 05:26 PM~9872297
> *So I dont know if I had this issue before and never noticed ( i doubt it), but all of a sudden, my passenger carpet is soaking wet.
> 
> I dont know if the mechanic had to disturb the wiper tray shit when he did my intake, I assume so.
> ...





I have the same problem with my 2k lincoln I took it to my mechanic and he said it was the Heater core,$600 to fix. I took up the carpet and cleaned out all the water, took about two hours for me to get it all outta the foam. I haven't been runnin my AC untill I can fix it myself but my carpet has stayed dry.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 5 2008, 06:26 PM~9872297
> *So I dont know if I had this issue before and never noticed ( i doubt it), but all of a sudden, my passenger carpet is soaking wet.
> 
> I dont know if the mechanic had to disturb the wiper tray shit when he did my intake, I assume so.
> ...


You need to take the panel high lighted in red off the car and on the back of it where it's high lighted in yellow there is a foam gasket that isn't worth shit. Scrap it off and clean the area on the car where it mated up to it. Get some good silicone and apply silicone around the opening on the panel and around the heater vent opening and then reinstall the panel. Done. It's a common problem, I just did this too my car two weeks ago.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MALDITO713_@Feb 5 2008, 11:23 PM~9874002
> *I have the same problem with my 2k lincoln I took it to my mechanic and he said it was the Heater core,$600 to fix.  I took up the carpet and cleaned out all the water, took about two hours for me to get it all outta the foam.  I haven't been runnin my AC untill I can fix it myself but my carpet has stayed dry.
> *


He's wrong.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 5 2008, 11:24 PM~9874013
> *You need to take the panel high lighted in red off the car and on the back of it where it's high lighted in yellow there is a foam gasket that isn't worth shit. Scrap it off and clean the area on the car where it mated up to it. Get some good silicone and apply silicone around the opening on the panel and around the heater vent opening and then reinstall the panel. Done. It's a common problem, I just did this too my car two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how I sealed mine.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 03:57 AM~9875955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That one looks nice.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I will be changing my intake manifold here soon. I will take some pictures and put them on here or include a link to the topic.

Performance intake manifold link.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 6 2008, 07:16 AM~9876094
> *Thats how I sealed mine.
> *


i think thats what i have to do next! :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 6 2008, 03:57 AM~9875955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 6 2008, 07:24 AM~9876103
> *I will be changing my intake manifold here soon. I will take some pictures and put them on here or include a link to the topic.
> 
> Performance intake manifold link.
> *


heres some great info for DIY'ing it.  

http://www.autoclinix.com/Manifold.htm


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NEW UPGRADES AND REINFORCEMENTS COMMING SOON


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 6 2008, 04:36 PM~9878909
> *NEW UPGRADES AND REINFORCEMENTS COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


u ballllllller


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 6 2008, 02:39 PM~9878934
> *u ballllllller
> *


umm hmmmm


----------



## slapmaster (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slapmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:31 PM~9758902
> *system still under construction.
> 
> 
> ...




new vid


----------



## slapmaster (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slapmaster_@Jan 22 2008, 08:31 PM~9758902
> *system still under construction.
> 
> 
> ...




new vid


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

That Shyt Is Rediculous! :biggrin: 



Everybody In The Background Like WTF?!?! :ugh:



Bwahahahaha... :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Feb 6 2008, 03:57 AM~9875955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ANYONE CAN HELP ME??? I WAS 3 WHEELINGMY CAR AND WHEN I CAME DOWN FROM THE 3 WHEEL MY FRONT RIGHT CUP CAME OUT THE SPRING AND SLANTED MY PISTON.NEXT THING I KNOW I BENT A METAL TUBING HOSE IN MY CAR AND SMOKE STARTED COMEING OUT AND GREENISH SLIME TYPE OF SHYT... ANYONE KNOW WHAT THAT TUBE GOES CONECTED TO... ITS COMING OUT OF A BOX THATS IN THE FIREWALL IMMA POST PICTURES NOW


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 6 2008, 05:34 PM~9879714
> *ANYONE CAN HELP ME??? I WAS 3 WHEELINGMY CAR AND WHEN I CAME DOWN FROM THE 3 WHEEL MY FRONT RIGHT CUP CAME OUT THE SPRING AND SLANTED MY PISTON.NEXT THING I KNOW I BENT A METAL TUBING HOSE IN MY CAR  AND SMOKE STARTED COMEING OUT AND GREENISH SLIME TYPE OF SHYT... ANYONE KNOW WHAT THAT TUBE GOES CONECTED TO... ITS COMING OUT OF A BOX THATS IN THE FIREWALL IMMA POST PICTURES NOW
> *


thats your a/c unit homie no more a/c for you  same thing happened to mine but hopping it


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

damn aint that a bitch... so the greenish slime was the ac... fuck lol...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 6 2008, 06:34 PM~9879714
> *ANYONE CAN HELP ME??? I WAS 3 WHEELINGMY CAR AND WHEN I CAME DOWN FROM THE 3 WHEEL MY FRONT RIGHT CUP CAME OUT THE SPRING AND SLANTED MY PISTON.NEXT THING I KNOW I BENT A METAL TUBING HOSE IN MY CAR  AND SMOKE STARTED COMEING OUT AND GREENISH SLIME TYPE OF SHYT... ANYONE KNOW WHAT THAT TUBE GOES CONECTED TO... ITS COMING OUT OF A BOX THATS IN THE FIREWALL IMMA POST PICTURES NOW
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller+Feb 6 2008, 06:34 PM~9879714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

well the hole frame is done now to paint it and get ready for the set up :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, MIVLIFE,* Luxury Roller[/B
:wave:
*******! :biggrin:*


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 6 2008, 04:44 PM~9879785
> *thats your a/c unit homie no more a/c for you  same thing happened to mine but hopping it
> *




x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slapmaster_@Feb 6 2008, 05:26 PM~9879268
> *new vid
> 
> 
> *


*

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I SWEAR BY CROSSFIRE SHITS HARD TO FIND IN SPOKANE. MY BUDDIES DAD OWNED LIKE THE ONLY STEREO SHOP THAT SOLD IT AND HE SHUT IT DOWN.*


----------



## DC VIVID LINCKING (Jan 17, 2008)

HERES MINE BACK IN 2000,


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 03:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 05:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im not sure but i think you have put too much thing on you car


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 04:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dis shit looks wack!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 05:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Feb 7 2008, 08:47 AM~9884925
> *Dis shit looks wack!!
> *




I nominate this for Understatement of 2008...

:roflmao:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 05:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mAN...! dONE MADE US LOOK BAD... sUMOFABIITCH...!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 05:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW PURE GARBAGE MIXED WITH MULE SHIT!!!


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 03:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ***** must work at pep boys. wtf :twak:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

look at that assholes hood ornament wahahahaha fokkin flammer!!!


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 7 2008, 10:35 AM~9885387
> *look at that assholes hood ornament wahahahaha fokkin flammer!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 6 2008, 07:34 PM~9879714
> *ANYONE CAN HELP ME??? I WAS 3 WHEELINGMY CAR AND WHEN I CAME DOWN FROM THE 3 WHEEL MY FRONT RIGHT CUP CAME OUT THE SPRING AND SLANTED MY PISTON.NEXT THING I KNOW I BENT A METAL TUBING HOSE IN MY CAR  AND SMOKE STARTED COMEING OUT AND GREENISH SLIME TYPE OF SHYT... ANYONE KNOW WHAT THAT TUBE GOES CONECTED TO... ITS COMING OUT OF A BOX THATS IN THE FIREWALL IMMA POST PICTURES NOW
> *


damn cuzo sorryy that shit happend!!!did it fuck up your fender????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 7 2008, 09:30 AM~9885349
> *WOW PURE GARBAGE MIXED WITH MULE SHIT!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU AINT RITE HOMIE LOL


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 03:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



poor fuckin car. just crush it put it out of its misery


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

YEAH THIS CAR LOOKS FKN TIGHT!!! :0 


IF YOU'RE BLIND!!!  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 05:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 7 2008, 01:11 PM~9886334
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU AINT RITE HOMIE LOL
> *


well am i not telling the truth


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 03:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MATHAAAFUKAA IS :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 03:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he forgot the curb scrappers :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ANYONE WHO HAS TOOKEN OFF A FRAME ON THESE LINCOLNS CAN HELP ME OUT? IM TAKING THE FRAME OF MINE BUT I NEED HELP ON THE WIRING FROM THE ENGINE AND LABELING EVERYTHING WHO IN HERE HAS DONE THIS PM ME THANKS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 7 2008, 09:47 PM~9890323
> *ANYONE WHO HAS TOOKEN OFF A FRAME ON THESE LINCOLNS CAN HELP ME OUT? IM TAKING THE FRAME OF MINE BUT  I NEED HELP ON THE WIRING FROM THE ENGINE AND LABELING EVERYTHING WHO IN HERE HAS DONE THIS PM ME THANKS
> *




:0


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

new stripes


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Feb 7 2008, 10:41 PM~9890930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Feb 7 2008, 10:41 PM~9890930
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:




Lookin Good Homie.... Good Way To Put This Topic Back On Track! :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Feb 7 2008, 08:41 PM~9890930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 7 2008, 02:26 PM~9885046
> *:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:
> *


Nice SLAB.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DC VIVID LINCKING (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 7 2008, 10:18 PM~9892052
> *Nice SLAB.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


hood ornament, dual antenas, limo antena, hood scoops, wat the hell is wrong with this picture, i think we need to upgrade on our accesories, i think homie is taking it to another level. bad ass :worship: jk :biggrin: looks like homies on one :co ol: :angry: why would any human do that :angry: very disapointed for the lincolns :angry:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 05:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*What's really f'ed up about the whole thing is that one of this dudes homeboys told him that shit was tight. THEM AIN'T NO MUHFUCKIN HOMIES. The only way he keep rolling that shit is because muhfuckas telling him his lincoln is dope.......DAMN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 05:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To each there own. On a side note though........something tells me he shops at Autozone.


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Feb 7 2008, 08:41 PM~9890930
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

another one of these from luxurious 








 simple an clean


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

Is it Abel's Lincoln ? :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Feb 8 2008, 04:30 PM~9896624
> *Is it Abel's Lincoln ? :0
> *


yes


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Feb 8 2008, 04:20 PM~9896576
> *another one of these from luxurious
> 
> 
> ...



WoW!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

i'm juicin mine in the next few weeks, any tips on problems i might run into or if the air suspension light wil stay on after the lift?


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

when people hate on my car that just shows me im doin somethin right lol......the reason y my car look tacky to yall is b cuz yall aint use to it and yall neva seen shit like this.....wait until yall see my paint job....yall gonna hate on that...but watch people start gettin their cars painted like that......haters=motivation lol dumb ass hoes lol......this my next customization for my lincoln after my paint job.......


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

I think it is called too much.
Less is more sometimes.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 9 2008, 05:04 AM~9901120
> *when people hate on my car that just shows me im doin somethin right lol......the reason y my car look tacky to yall is b cuz yall aint use to it and yall neva seen shit like this.....wait until yall see my paint job....yall gonna hate on that...but watch people start gettin their cars painted like that......haters=motivation lol dumb ass hoes lol......this my next customization for my lincoln after my paint job.......
> 
> 
> ...



some idiots can never seem to understand :uh: youre hardly a trendsetter there buddy


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 9 2008, 03:04 AM~9901120
> *when people hate on my car that just shows me im doin somethin right lol......the reason y my car look tacky to yall is b cuz yall aint use to it and yall neva seen shit like this.....wait until yall see my paint job....yall gonna hate on that...but watch people start gettin their cars painted like that......haters=motivation lol dumb ass hoes lol......this my next customization for my lincoln after my paint job.......
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR AN IDIOT FOR REALS. PEELING BACK A STICKY PAPER AND PLACING IT ON YOUR CAR IS NOT CUSTOMIZING


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

where is yall cars at lol...yall aparently dont have 1 thats y yall on my jock so hard lol....yall might want to get tested ..how hard yall on my dick yall might be pregnant lol....hatin ass hoes like yall get slapped for free lol


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 9 2008, 01:04 PM~9902429
> *some idiots can never seem to understand  :uh:  youre hardly a trendsetter there buddy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 9 2008, 03:05 PM~9902889
> *where is yall cars at lol...yall aparently dont have 1 thats y yall on my jock so hard lol....yall might want to get tested ..how hard yall on my dick yall might be pregnant lol....hatin ass hoes like yall get slapped for free lol
> *


this is my car homie


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 9 2008, 05:05 PM~9902889
> *where is yall cars at lol...yall aparently dont have 1 thats y yall on my jock so hard lol....yall might want to get tested ..how hard yall on my dick yall might be pregnant lol....hatin ass hoes like yall get slapped for free lol
> *


U FUCKING DUMBFUCK!!! I DONT SEE WTF IS THE POINT COMING ON HERE TALKING SHYT ABOUT THAT BUCKET OF YOURS... LEARN HOW TO FUCKIN ACT..U THA TYPE OF ****** WHO MAKE PPL WITH BIG RIMS LOOK BAD.. IM NOT GUNNA HATE...YOUR CAR IS REALLY NICE... WHEN IT WAS IN THA DEALER...BUT ONCE IT GOT IN UR HANDS AND WENT STICKERWILD U JUST DESTROYED THAT CAR... I DUNNO HOW U FEEL COOL DRIVING THAT :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 9 2008, 06:04 AM~9901120
> *when people hate on my car that just shows me im doin somethin right lol......the reason y my car look tacky to yall is b cuz yall aint use to it and yall neva seen shit like this.....wait until yall see my paint job....yall gonna hate on that...but watch people start gettin their cars painted like that......haters=motivation lol dumb ass hoes lol......this my next customization for my lincoln after my paint job.......
> 
> 
> ...


AND BY THA LOOKS OF UR CAR WITH ALL THEM AUTOZONE STICKERS... I DOUBT IT VERY MUCH U WILL GET UR WHIP VERTED...SORRY THEY DONT SELL VERTS AT AUTOZONE


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 03:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAGADA!!!! :barf:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 9 2008, 05:32 PM~9903185
> *CAGADA!!!! :barf:
> *


 :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 9 2008, 04:47 PM~9903033
> *AND BY THA LOOKS OF UR CAR WITH ALL THEM AUTOZONE STICKERS... I DOUBT IT VERY MUCH U WILL GET UR WHIP VERTED...SORRY THEY DONT SELL VERTS AT AUTOZONE
> *



he got autozoneowned!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 9 2008, 06:11 PM~9903380
> *he got autozoneowned!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dino, Tuna_Sammich

:wave:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 9 2008, 02:05 PM~9902889
> *where is yall cars at lol...yall aparently dont have 1 thats y yall on my jock so hard lol....yall might want to get tested ..how hard yall on my dick yall might be pregnant lol....hatin ass hoes like yall get slapped for free lol
> *


YOU WANT TO KNOW WERE MY CAR IS AT WELL HERE IT IS AND IM NOT ON NO ONES NUTS ILL SAY IT HERE AND STRAIGHT OUT YOUR LINCOLN PROBABLY LOOKED GOOD AT ONE POINT BUT NOW LOOKS LIKE SHIT HONESTLY YOU WHENT TO AUTO ZONE AND WENT WILD IN THERE WITH ALL THEM STICK ONS HERES MINES NOT MUCH BUT WELL RESPECTED DONE THE RIGHT WAY


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 9 2008, 07:58 PM~9903967
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dino, Tuna_Sammich
> 
> ...



sup homie!?!?

:wave:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 9 2008, 05:04 AM~9901120
> *when people hate on my car that just shows me im doin somethin right lol......the reason y my car look tacky to yall is b cuz yall aint use to it and yall neva seen shit like this.....wait until yall see my paint job....yall gonna hate on that...but watch people start gettin their cars painted like that......haters=motivation lol dumb ass hoes lol......this my next customization for my lincoln after my paint job.......
> 
> 
> ...


lmao buddy ur car needs to get burn really fast! wat u did to that car i dunno how u even have the balls to drive that shit around!!! n unless Autozone or Discount has a special for customers like u i dnt see u makin ur shit vert!


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

hawaii in da house!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

more from da 808!!!!!!! SUPREMACY CC:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

OOPS TO BIG :0 :0 SORRY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 9 2008, 07:20 PM~9904486
> *hawaii in da house!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 9 2008, 02:05 PM~9902889
> *where is yall cars at lol...yall aparently dont have 1 thats y yall on my jock so hard lol....yall might want to get tested ..how hard yall on my dick yall might be pregnant lol....hatin ass hoes like yall get slapped for free lol
> *


MINES BICTH :uh:


----------



## DC VIVID LINCKING (Jan 17, 2008)

LINCKING :worship:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FORMER INIVLIFE C.C. RIDE!! CAR SOLD


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 9 2008, 04:05 PM~9902889
> *where is yall cars at lol...yall aparently dont have 1 thats y yall on my jock so hard lol....yall might want to get tested ..how hard yall on my dick yall might be pregnant lol....hatin ass hoes like yall get slapped for free lol
> *


*HATE ON THIS BITCH!!!!!!!








<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00F-xj09h-I\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00F-xj09h-I</a>








<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/2low2rl/DSC01906.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/2low2rl/DSC01897.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/2low2rl/DSC01948copy2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/2low2rl/DSC00704.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 05:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOK AT THAT THOSE STICK ONS ARENT EVEN STRAIGHT.*


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

all of yall lincolns look like everybody elses wit a different paint job lol the only lincoln i like is the creme color 1 wit the pin stripes ....beside that all of yall lincolns has daytons and thats it .....yall would blend in in traffic......y copy each other and look like everybody....answer that lol


----------



## DC VIVID LINCKING (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 10 2008, 12:21 AM~9906717
> *LOOK AT THAT THOSE STICK ONS ARENT EVEN STRAIGHT.
> *


we should use it as a pinata


----------



## DC VIVID LINCKING (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 10 2008, 12:21 AM~9906717
> *LOOK AT THAT THOSE STICK ONS ARENT EVEN STRAIGHT.
> *


we should use it as a pinata


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 03:42 AM~9906812
> *all of yall lincolns look like everybody elses wit a different paint job lol the only lincoln i like is the creme color 1 wit the pin stripes ....beside that all of yall lincolns has daytons and thats it .....yall would blend in in traffic......y copy each other and look like everybody....answer that lol
> *


i bet u 1 thing fuckboy we in traffic me and u and i guarantee ill take yo shine away....now answer that


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

u gonna take my shine by doin wut lol...havin a plain white lincoln with a 5th wheel ooooooooooooo wow thats a new look lol....o yea i forgot yo chrome daytons....lol


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST STOP IT WHILE YOU GOT THE CHANCE. All bullshit aside though do you really think all those pieces stuck on your car looks good? I just wanna know, I ain't even trying to be funny either. Is that nice looking to you?


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

i bet yall girls would like to ride in it lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 03:17 AM~9906950
> *i bet yall girls would like to ride in it lol
> *



why do you insist on embaressing yourself ?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 04:04 AM~9906890
> *u gonna take my shine by doin wut lol...havin a plain white lincoln with a 5th wheel ooooooooooooo wow thats a new look lol....o yea i forgot yo chrome daytons....lol
> *


homeboy how tha fuck u gunna clown on me when u got a whole bunch of stickons???? u got a fuckin bird on ur hood a limo antena on ur trunk 2 fuckin police antennas, 7 holes on each fender... are u fucking serious ...all ur missing is those fuckin horns on ur hood and ur set... and homnie before u talk about my car check to see wtf i really got before u talk pussy boy


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 12:42 AM~9906812
> *all of yall lincolns look like everybody elses wit a different paint job lol the only lincoln i like is the creme color 1 wit the pin stripes ....beside that all of yall lincolns has daytons and thats it .....yall would blend in in traffic......y copy each other and look like everybody....answer that lol
> *


You should just move on from this site man, nobody here likes your car. We like the clean/classy uncluttered looks of our cars and not the tacky look of yours with all the bullshit stuck on. And the reason people are staring at your car is just like when you see a really fat chick wearing spandex, you just have to stare in utter disbelief that your seeing that out in public.


And before you ask where's my car, here it is at Arizona state university on display at a lowrider arte exhibition!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 04:17 AM~9906950
> *i bet yall girls would like to ride in it lol
> *


i dunno what girls u talkin bout but i knowi wont pik up no girls with that bucket of urz n heres some pics i got with girls wit my car...


























































dats my car


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

damn i shouldve told my cuzins and sisters to pose wit my car to huh lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 03:53 AM~9907085
> *damn i shouldve told my cuzins and sisters to pose wit my car to huh lol
> *



FAILLL! 

miserably too


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 02:42 AM~9906812
> *all of yall lincolns look like everybody elses wit a different paint job lol the only lincoln i like is the creme color 1 wit the pin stripes ....beside that all of yall lincolns has daytons and thats it .....yall would blend in in traffic......y copy each other and look like everybody....answer that lol
> *


*OH YA IM SURE YOU'LL PULL HELLA BITCHES WHILE YOUR SUCKING OFF YOUR HOOD ORNAMENT.*


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*MINUS RIMS IVE GOT MORE MONEY INTO BATTERIES THEN YOU DO INTO ALL YOUR "MODS"*


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*BUT LETS BE NICE GUYS*


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

o dogg u mad b cuz my lincoln is the same color as yours and its putting yours to shame......lol


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

thats yo dumbass fault u spend a grand on batteries lol ....


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

thats yo dumbass fault u spend a grand on batteries lol ....


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

thats yo dumbass fault u spend a grand on batteries lol ....


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

thats yo dumbass fault u spend a grand on batteries lol ....


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

thats yo dumbass fault u spend a grand on batteries lol ....


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

my bad wit the posts


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 06:37 AM~9907330
> *thats yo dumbass fault u spend a grand on batteries lol ....
> *


*NO ITS YOUR DUMBASS FAULT FOR SPENDING $200 ON STICKERS. I MEAN SERIOUSLY DO YOU HAVE TO RETAPE THOSE EVERYTIME YOU WASH YOUR CAR.*


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*SERIOUSLY.... I'VE MADE VINYL GRAPHICS FOR 4 YEARS AND I KNOW WHAT THEY DO TO PAINT. 

IF AT ANY POINT YOU PUT A STIKER ON YOUR PAINT ITS NOT A HIGH END CAR. PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FIND ANOTHER LOWRIDER WITH A STICKER ON THE PAINT.*


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

naw they stick pretty good.........ok how about this dicksuckas.....when my car get out the paint shop im gonna take a pic of it how it is .....and then how it look chromed out


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 03:17 AM~9906950
> *i bet yall girls would like to ride in it lol
> *


 :uh: :no:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 10 2008, 03:20 AM~9906961
> *why do you insist on embaressing  yourself ?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 10 2008, 04:17 AM~9907141
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 10 2008, 06:31 AM~9907322
> *OH YA IM SURE YOU'LL PULL HELLA BITCHES WHILE YOUR SUCKING OFF YOUR HOOD ORNAMENT.
> *



:rofl: WOWWWW! :rofl:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 06:45 AM~9907341
> *naw they stick pretty good.........ok how about this dicksuckas.....when my car get out the paint shop im gonna take a pic of it how it is .....and then how it look chromed out
> *


*GO PUBLIC SCHOLL SYSTEM!!!! WTF IS YOUR POINT*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 7 2008, 05:13 AM~9884676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



2 things. One, I think you went a lil overkill on the fender vents......... :roflmao: . Two, really, what's the purpose of the straps on the roof.....I'm just saying... :roflmao:


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

dont have 1 lol.......but im gonna get a two tone paint job nobody ....its a double two tone.....i hope it work out right


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 06:57 AM~9907356
> *dont have 1 lol.......but im gonna get a two tone paint job nobody ....its a double two tone.....i hope it work out right
> *


  I don't comprehend


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

lol....that nobody has....forgot to put that in there


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 07:01 AM~9907359
> *lol....that nobody has....forgot to put that in there
> *


oh okay..For real though when you get a paint job keep all them accessories off G. The only chrome I'll keep on there are the chrome rockers that's it. The rims are actually decent looking. But the look like ass with all that shit on the car. JMO


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

i will post a 1st grade sketch of how it gonna look lol.........where u see blue gonna be maroon....and where u see white gonna be creme


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 07:05 AM~9907362
> *i will post a 1st grade sketch of how it gonna look lol.........where u see blue gonna be maroon....and where u see white gonna be creme
> 
> 
> ...


*KILL YO'SELF!!*


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

im gettin 2 dust covers painted creme and 2 maroon..........the shield things that go behind the rims


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 07:08 AM~9907371
> *im gettin 2 dust covers painted creme and 2 maroon..........the shield things that go behind the rims
> *


your making yourself look bad. your not a lowrider and never will be. the is layitlow. lowriders are class and style go back to the east coast ryder (look at me) forum.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 06:45 AM~9907341
> *naw they stick pretty good.........ok how about this dicksuckas.....when my car get out the paint shop im gonna take a pic of it how it is .....and then how it look chromed out
> *



engine??? undies??? not fucking plastik sticker common man its not chromed out its stickered out


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 10 2008, 08:26 AM~9907441
> *engine??? undies??? not fucking plastik sticker common man its not chromed out its stickered out
> *


seeing shit like this reminds me of the people who have terds for cars like a rotted out camry or ol accord and they put that shit on them to make it look good, which it dont.

and putting it on a luxury car if it doesnt come with it looks even worse imo!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

FYI don't ever change your intake or change your own valve cover gaskets. Pay someone to do it.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

lolz ttt


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

we not hating on u kuz of ur big rims but if u gunna go big atleast do it right...those stickers on the car u just went wild... ppl say miami destroys cars on big rims and look ugly...well heres to of my boys cars from miami that are on big rims but done the right way so just take some notes

notice how tha car is so simple yet so clean



















and this is my homeboys ride " GUCCI LINCOLN " 

WHEN IT WAS WHITE









WHEN PAINTED KANDY TEAL


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 10 2008, 09:29 AM~9907634
> *FYI don't ever change your intake or change your own valve cover gaskets. Pay someone to do it.
> *


thats what I did. be smart, dont be a retard. :biggrin: 

that bad huh Tom?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ANOTHER LINCOLN FROM MIAMI 

STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 05:05 AM~9907362
> *i will post a 1st grade sketch of how it gonna look lol.........where u see blue gonna be maroon....and where u see white gonna be creme
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :barf:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 05:45 AM~9907341
> *naw they stick pretty good.........ok how about this dicksuckas.....when my car get out the paint shop im gonna take a pic of it how it is .....and then how it look chromed out
> *


R u gonna take da stickers off 2 get it painted? or r u just going 2 tape dem up?


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

take them off...........i like that greenish blue lincoln thats tight right there


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 10 2008, 12:25 PM~9908350
> *ANOTHER LINCOLN FROM MIAMI
> 
> STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C.
> ...



THAT BITCH IS BAD!!


----------



## 361true_trendsetta (Nov 9, 2007)

u probably the only that knows wat that mean


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

[that your seeing that out in public.
And before you ask where's my car, here it is at Arizona state university on display at a lowrider arte exhibition!!!








[/quote]
:0 :cheesy: niceeeeeee q-vo bro


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 10 2008, 03:27 AM~9906983
> *homeboy how tha fuck u gunna clown on me when u got a whole bunch of stickons???? u got a fuckin bird on ur hood a limo antena on ur trunk 2 fuckin police antennas, 7 holes on each fender... are u fucking serious ...all ur missing is those fuckin horns on ur hood and ur set... and homnie before u talk about my car check to see wtf i really got before u talk pussy boy
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


DONT GIVE HIME ANYMORE IDEAS!!!!


:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 05:05 AM~9907362
> *i will post a 1st grade sketch of how it gonna look lol.........where u see blue gonna be maroon....and where u see white gonna be creme
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Feb 10 2008, 06:20 PM~9910104
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:werd:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

tito thanks for postin up my pics


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

what do u guys think of the arms,not done with them yet :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 10 2008, 10:23 PM~9911835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 10 2008, 08:23 PM~9911835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT HATTING BUT WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT WHY NOT JUST GO WITH 90 A-ARMS


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

any more pics of your sound systems?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 10 2008, 10:23 PM~9911835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that for the upper?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 11 2008, 05:02 AM~9914692
> *Is that for the upper?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 361true_trendsetta_@Feb 10 2008, 07:42 AM~9906812
> *all of yall lincolns look like everybody elses wit a different paint job lol the only lincoln i like is the creme color 1 wit the pin stripes ....beside that all of yall lincolns has daytons and thats it .....yall would blend in in traffic......y copy each other and look like everybody....answer that lol
> *




Your right about one thing you'll never see another lincoln like yours








































Unless you build another one.You just owned yourself. :uh:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

when i think of the word slab i think of a big piece of meat :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

when i think of the word slab i think of a big piece of meat :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 11 2008, 11:41 AM~9915849
> *
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 11 2008, 01:46 PM~9916265
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 11 2008, 12:47 PM~9916279
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats up my brother? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 11 2008, 02:03 PM~9916373
> *whats up my brother? :biggrin:
> *


nuttin much broski a little work and little layitlow ,sup wiff you?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

whats up forgiven /mayhem :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 11 2008, 04:47 PM~9917393
> *whats up forgiven /mayhem  :biggrin:
> *


 nuttin much homie and u


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Feb 11 2008, 03:47 PM~9917393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


getting my car ready homie


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 11 2008, 05:23 PM~9918143
> *chillin doggie sorry i missed your call been workin overtime doggie :biggrin:
> getting my car ready homie
> *


MIRALO :biggrin: sup edwin , mayhem


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 11 2008, 05:47 PM~9918361
> *MIRALO  :biggrin:  sup edwin , mayhem
> *


CHILLIN BIG DOG HOWS THE TOWNCAR DOING HOMIE


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 11 2008, 07:34 PM~9919233
> *CHILLIN BIG DOG HOWS THE TOWNCAR DOING HOMIE
> *


mas o menos almost done with my lowers :biggrin: gettin ready to ship them out for chrome


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 11 2008, 07:39 PM~9919282
> *mas  o menos    almost  done  with my lowers  :biggrin:  gettin ready  to ship them out  for  chrome
> *


 :0 :0 THATS RIGHT HOMIE HOW MUCH YOU EXTEND THEM?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 10 2008, 09:23 PM~9911835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how does the ball joint mount on there????


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 11 2008, 08:52 PM~9919376
> *how does the ball joint mount on there????
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Feb 10 2008, 10:08 PM~9912947
> *NOT HATTING BUT WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT WHY NOT JUST GO WITH 90 A-ARMS
> *


i wanted to do that but dont have the right tools


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 11 2008, 06:54 PM~9919397
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


i have to drill out the hole for esle :biggrin: but iam not done with them yet they will look something like this and i know i cant draw :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: scorpio5765, *Tuna_Sammich*


you have a pm :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 10 2008, 10:25 AM~9908350
> *ANOTHER LINCOLN FROM MIAMI
> 
> STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C.
> ...


now thats nice!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 11 2008, 10:18 PM~9921239
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> whats up fellas heres some fliks of my little project and one have pic of town car engines ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> > whats up fellas heres some fliks of my little project and one have pic of town car engines ????
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> > whats up fellas heres some fliks of my little project and one have pic of town car engines ????
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 11 2008, 09:10 PM~9919557
> *i have to drill out the hole for esle :biggrin: but iam not done with them yet they will look something  like this and i know i cant draw :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 10 2008, 08:08 AM~9907736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight pic


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 12 2008, 05:17 AM~9922562
> *What are you going to do with all the electrical shit on the fire wall?
> *




its in the trash  got something thats going to look clean


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

no more computers :0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 11 2008, 02:49 PM~9917401
> *nuttin much homie and u
> *


just working my tail off homie :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 11 2008, 04:23 PM~9918143
> *chillin doggie sorry i missed your call been workin overtime doggie :biggrin:
> getting my car ready homie
> *


no problem homie .. just wanted to see whats up?? and to tell you that my hydros were in my trunk all that needs to be done is my wiring :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 12 2008, 05:26 AM~9922581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Feb 11 2008, 06:23 PM~9918143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP HOMIES!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 12 2008, 03:09 PM~9924672
> *WHATS UP HOMIES!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2008, 02:10 PM~9924681
> *
> *


WE NEED TO GET YOU IN ONE OF THIS DOGGIE  YOU GOT A LAC ALREADY ALL YOUR MISSING IS ONE OF THIS :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 12 2008, 04:15 PM~9925138
> *WE NEED TO GET YOU IN ONE OF THIS DOGGIE   YOU GOT A LAC ALREADY ALL YOUR MISSING IS ONE OF THIS :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DC VIVID LINCKING+Feb 9 2008, 11:42 PM~9906100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Rual.... even when everybody else gets the hate.. Lincking comes out on top :thumbsup: Pretty good for the owner doing his own paint que no? Parliament C.C. all day


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 12 2008, 07:26 AM~9922581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RACIST!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 12 2008, 07:04 PM~9926497
> *THATS RACIST!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u have a pm :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2008, 10:03 AM~9923194
> *:0
> 
> SUP BENNY BOY
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Feb 12 2008, 07:26 AM~9922581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 12 2008, 10:58 PM~9929437
> *:biggrin:
> *


You get one yet?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 12 2008, 11:06 PM~9929521
> *You get one yet?
> *


yes sir..clean street ride. i'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 12 2008, 11:10 PM~9929566
> *yes sir..clean street ride. i'll get some pics up soon.
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 12 2008, 11:10 PM~9929566
> *yes sir..clean street ride. i'll get some pics up soon.
> *


HOW SOON :biggrin: sup maverick


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2008, 12:10 AM~9929566
> *yes sir..clean street ride. i'll get some pics up soon.
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 12 2008, 07:04 PM~9926497
> *THATS RACIST!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 Not that again. :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 12 2008, 11:41 PM~9929921
> *HOW SOON  :biggrin: sup maverick
> *


as soon as it warms up enough to do some clean up lol..  

what up benny


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

too much talk not enough pics here


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

She's filthy..but heres a quick pic..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2008, 10:35 AM~9931914
> *She's filthy..but heres a quick pic..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2008, 10:35 AM~9931914
> *She's filthy..but heres a quick pic..
> 
> 
> ...


Is that dirty chrome........shame shame :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2008, 08:37 AM~9931930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dumb question....but do you guys just paint the tailights like that, or is there a cover for them? :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 13 2008, 09:40 AM~9931960
> *Is that dirty chrome........shame shame :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats driver chrome.. :biggrin: bout to go clean her up.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 13 2008, 09:52 AM~9932033
> *Dumb question....but do you guys just paint the tailights like that, or is there a cover for them?  :biggrin:
> *


painted cover


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2008, 09:13 AM~9932150
> *painted cover
> *


Thanks! I like em! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2008, 09:35 AM~9931914
> *She's filthy..but heres a quick pic..
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2008, 08:35 AM~9931914
> *She's filthy..but heres a quick pic..
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 13 2008, 11:49 AM~9932830
> *nice
> *


thanks edwin..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2008, 08:35 AM~9931914
> *She's filthy..but heres a quick pic..
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER KNEW THIS CAR WAS FOR SALE ?? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 13 2008, 04:48 PM~9934535
> *NEVER KNEW THIS CAR WAS FOR SALE ?? :biggrin:
> *


it wasnt ,it was for a trade


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 13 2008, 03:55 PM~9934590
> *it wasnt ,it was for a trade
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2008, 08:41 AM~9931654
> *as soon as it warms up enough to do some clean up lol..
> 
> what up benny
> *


 :wave: nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2008, 09:13 AM~9932150
> *painted cover
> *


so where do you get these covers?


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*I WAS JUST OUT PINING OVER MY CAR AND MAN I NEED TO GET ON THE BALL. I THINK IM DONE HOPPING IT ITS TO HARD ON THE FRAME. IM GONNA STICK WITH 13'S AND LAY FRAME HARD. THE LAST DAY I HAD IT OUT I BUSTED A BREAK LINE AND STILL HAVENT FIXED IT. AND I STILL GOTTA FIX MY BUMPER FROM WHERE I GOT HIT BY THAT FIRE HYDRANT.*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 14 2008, 12:11 AM~9938731
> *I WAS JUST OUT PINING OVER MY CAR AND MAN I NEED TO GET ON THE BALL. I THINK IM DONE HOPPING IT ITS TO HARD ON THE FRAME. IM GONNA STICK WITH 13'S  AND LAY FRAME HARD. THE LAST DAY I HAD IT OUT I BUSTED A BREAK LINE AND STILL HAVENT FIXED IT. AND I STILL GOTTA FIX MY BUMPER FROM WHERE I GOT HIT BY THAT FIRE HYDRANT.
> *


Liar


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 14 2008, 01:48 AM~9938949
> *Liar
> *




:yes: I Bet That Shyt Came From Outta No Where.... :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Glad to see you got it home safe Mavrick :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 14 2008, 01:56 AM~9938990
> *Glad to see you got it home safe Mavrick :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 02:06 AM~9939480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN U KEEP YOUR CAR IN YOUR LIVING ROOM :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 14 2008, 02:35 AM~9939522
> *DAMN U KEEP YOUR CAR IN YOUR LIVING ROOM :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life+Feb 14 2008, 12:56 AM~9938990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas. It needs a couple things..but its a nice street car.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 14 2008, 09:39 AM~9940020
> *Thanks fellas. It needs a couple things..but its a nice street car.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SHES GETTING NEW GUTTS IN THE TRUNK AND WRAPPING HER UP :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2008, 06:12 PM~9943611
> *SHES GETTING NEW GUTTS IN THE TRUNK AND WRAPPING HER UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BALLIN WAY OUTTA CONTROL ,LET ME HOLD ON TO YOUR CASH AND HELP U SPEND IT WISELY :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2008, 05:12 PM~9943611
> *SHES GETTING NEW GUTTS IN THE TRUNK AND WRAPPING HER UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 04:20 PM~9943678
> *BALLIN WAY OUTTA CONTROL ,LET ME HOLD ON TO YOUR CASH AND HELP U SPEND IT WISELY  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 04:20 PM~9943678
> *BALLIN WAY OUTTA CONTROL ,LET ME HOLD ON TO YOUR CASH AND HELP U SPEND IT WISELY  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Feb 14 2008, 06:18 PM~9944112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahah you a fool doggie


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2008, 07:27 PM~9944191
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hahahahah you a fool doggie
> *


WAHAHAHA HOOK YOUR BROTHA UP ,IM A POOR FOKKIN BASTARD...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2008, 06:27 PM~9944191
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hahahahah you a fool doggie
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SUP BENITO


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 06:38 PM~9944293
> *SUP BENITO
> *


sup mayhem whats crackin bro


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 14 2008, 07:40 PM~9944307
> *sup  mayhem  whats  crackin bro
> *


NUTTIN MUCH DID U GO ON YO TRIP YET?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 06:44 PM~9944348
> *NUTTIN MUCH DID U GO ON YO TRIP YET?
> *


yuppppppppp been back almost 2 weeks and gettin ready to go soon again :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 06:35 PM~9944267
> *WAHAHAHA HOOK YOUR BROTHA UP ,IM A POOR FOKKIN BASTARD...
> *


yeah ive seen pics of your house homie :0 :0 , you got money


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON+Feb 14 2008, 07:49 PM~9944402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhm,that was a painting


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 14 2008, 07:03 PM~9944536
> *:0 and get my ticket this time u jew
> uhhhm,that was a painting
> *


 :biggrin: shit last time i knew i was mexican :biggrin: :biggrin: i told u ur welcome to go


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 14 2008, 08:06 PM~9944580
> *:biggrin: shit last  time  i  knew  i was  mexican  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i told u  ur welcome to go
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 14 2008, 08:06 PM~9944580
> *:biggrin: shit last  time  i  knew  i was  mexican  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i told u  ur welcome to go
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 14 2008, 07:45 PM~9944922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2008, 04:12 PM~9943611
> *SHES GETTING NEW GUTTS IN THE TRUNK AND WRAPPING HER UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



love this car. i'm gonna try and get one soon :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 12:54 AM~9947031
> *love this car. i'm gonna try and get one soon :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2008, 04:12 PM~9943611
> *SHES GETTING NEW GUTTS IN THE TRUNK AND WRAPPING HER UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AY G I DONT THINK A CAR THAT NICE SHOULD BE PARKED OUT IN THE DIRT LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G+Feb 15 2008, 12:31 AM~9947198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

any body seen these on a lincoln 98-02? skirts

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lincoln-Tow...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

quick photoshop. I dunno if its the skirts or my skills, but :thumbsdown:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

wow thats ugly!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

ugly :angry: the only time i want to see a skirt in a lincoln .................is lifted up in the back seat....lol :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 16 2008, 06:42 AM~9956361
> *wow thats ugly!
> *


xs100000000000000 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 16 2008, 06:39 AM~9956357
> *quick photoshop.  I dunno if its the skirts or my skills, but :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see it without the fender trim on the back wheel or no fender trim at all


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 16 2008, 04:39 AM~9956357
> *quick photoshop.  I dunno if its the skirts or my skills, but :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like it. looks funny.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 16 2008, 08:57 AM~9956674
> *ugly :angry: the only time i want to see a skirt in a lincoln .................is lifted up in the back seat....lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LINCOLNS MAKE THAT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

barf! :0


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 16 2008, 07:57 AM~9956674
> *ugly :angry: the only time i want to see a skirt in a lincoln .................is lifted up in the back seat....lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

some cars just dont look good with skirts. i seen a 80's cutty with some looked ugly too and a 80's box caprice :barf:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 16 2008, 10:17 AM~9957120
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LINCOLNS MAKE THAT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


you know it homie :biggrin: how are you doing?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Feb 16 2008, 11:25 AM~9957425
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## big pete 96 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 14 2008, 04:12 PM~9943611
> *SHES GETTING NEW GUTTS IN THE TRUNK AND WRAPPING HER UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD EDWIN


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 16 2008, 11:17 AM~9957120
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LINCOLNS MAKE THAT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pete 96_@Feb 16 2008, 04:22 PM~9958516
> *:0  :0 LOOKING GOOD EDWIN
> *


thanks pete :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I finally fixed my car. I had the same problem Tuna had. It need a new intake manifold gasket. I went a head and changed the whole intake manifold. While I was at it I also upgraded to a PI intake for more horsepower. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I finally fixed my car. I had the same problem Tuna had. It need a new intake manifold gasket. I went a head and changed the whole intake manifold. While I was at it I also upgraded to a PI intake for more horsepower. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 17 2008, 07:43 AM~9962167
> *I finally fixed my car. I had the same problem Tuna had. It need a new intake manifold gasket. I went a head and changed the whole intake manifold. While I was at it I also upgraded to a PI intake for more horsepower. Here's a couple of pics.
> 
> 
> ...



Fortunately I haven't had to do that as I know there was a recall on the intake manifolds, but dam that looks like a pain in the ass! 

Looking good though! :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Lincoln lovers help a brother lincoln rider out>i'm in a set up contest lets see a lincoln win it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LINCOLNS TTT


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 17 2008, 09:10 PM~9965842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 16 2008, 06:39 AM~9956357
> *quick photoshop.  I dunno if its the skirts or my skills, but :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS BECAUSE U PUT THEM ON THE WRONG YEAR. THERE FOR 98-02 THATS AN 03-05*


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 17 2008, 09:09 PM~9966364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

i kinda like it


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

i kinda like it


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

i kinda like it


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

i kinda like it


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

i kinda like it


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

i kinda like it


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

WTF!!! I CHECKED LIKE 9 TIMES TO MAKE SURE I WASNT DOUBLE POSTING AND THEN IT DUMPED 6 OF THEM.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 17 2008, 11:53 PM~9967966
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


Agreed


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Feb 18 2008, 12:53 AM~9967966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:yes:


----------



## DC VIVID LINCKING (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 17 2008, 11:30 PM~9968222
> *:yes:
> *


looks super gay, trying too hard to ba like a lac


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 17 2008, 08:09 PM~9966364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WEAR THE HELL DO YALL GET GRILLS FOR NEWER TOWNCARS


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

AY WHATS A GOOD SETUP FOR MY 98 TOWNCAR.IM LOOKING IN MAKING IT INTO A NICE ASS STREET IM THINKING BOUT INFORCEING THE FRAME AND PAINTING IT WHITE TO MATCH MY RIDE AND WHITE SPRINGS TO SHIT GONNA LOOK CLEAN.BUT I WAS THINKING BOUT A PISTON WIT A ADEX TO THE FRONT.BUT DO YOU REALLY NEED A PISTON TO MAKE GOOD INCHES.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

they kinda look wak ppl just my 2 cents..... its a taxi and a limo here in nyc lmao stick to classics


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 17 2008, 09:09 PM~9966364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 17 2008, 11:43 PM~9967381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ok we got it..........you kinda of like it X6. :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 18 2008, 03:40 AM~9968779
> *WEAR THE HELL DO YALL GET GRILLS FOR NEWER TOWNCARS
> *


lincoln grille :biggrin: :0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2008, 11:54 AM~9963320
> *Lincoln lovers help a brother lincoln rider out>i'm in a set up contest lets see a lincoln win it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> LINCOLNS TTT
> ...


you got my vote homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 18 2008, 09:35 AM~9969442
> *lincoln grille :biggrin:  :0
> *


I wish they went vertical instead of horizontal.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 18 2008, 11:56 AM~9970082
> *I wish they went vertical instead of horizontal.
> *


yea but its still nice looking, just got chrome it out :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

so i have a question, has anyone ever screwed their amp into the higher portion of the trunk on their 98-02?


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

just have to finsh the a arms now :biggrin: 
[img=http://img164.imageshack.us/img164/7602/img00001vs5.th.jpg]


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> just have to finsh the a arms now :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 18 2008, 04:50 AM~9968965
> *they kinda look wak ppl just my 2 cents..... its a taxi and a limo here in nyc lmao stick to classics
> *


stick to models


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DC VIVID LINCKING_@Feb 18 2008, 02:01 AM~9968367
> *looks super gay, trying too hard to ba like a lac
> *



:twak:


:scrutinize:



Silly Noob, Dicks Are For Chix...


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Feb 18 2008, 09:48 PM~9973999
> *:0
> *





:wave:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 18 2008, 03:50 AM~9968965
> *they kinda look wak ppl just my 2 cents..... its a taxi and a limo here in nyc lmao stick to classics
> *


:uh: NI99A U TALKIN MESS.....
AND U THINK THEY DONT USE CADDI'S FOR LIMO'S. COME CORRECT NXT TIME 
** EVEN WORST THEY USED THAT STYLE U HAVE FOR A HEARSE**


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 18 2008, 09:54 PM~9974814
> *:uh:  NI99A U TALKIN MESS.....
> AND U THINK THEY DONT USE CADDI'S FOR LIMO'S. COME CORRECT NXT TIME
> ** EVEN WORST THEY USED THAT STYLE U HAVE FOR A HEARSE**
> *


 :0 :biggrin: sup cisco


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

My linc.


----------



## DC VIVID LINCKING (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Feb 18 2008, 10:32 PM~9975932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wats up phil, you havent done nothin else to it?


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 17 2008, 09:43 AM~9962167
> *I finally fixed my car. I had the same problem Tuna had. It need a new intake manifold gasket. I went a head and changed the whole intake manifold. While I was at it I also upgraded to a PI intake for more horsepower. Here's a couple of pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats tight homie... So, whats it pretty hard to do, cuz am fixin to do the same...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 18 2008, 10:26 PM~9975130
> *:0  :biggrin:    sup cisco
> *


SUP HOMIE, DID THAT NUMBER FOR ELITE HELP U?
WE GONNA TRY TO HITT CHICAGO'S MAJESTICS PICNIC THIS YR. HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

UPDATES


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 19 2008, 06:48 PM~9981510
> *UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 19 2008, 06:48 PM~9981510
> *UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


Twisted spokes... custom bridge... NICE HOLMES!  :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Repentance+Feb 19 2008, 08:40 PM~9981966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 18 2008, 04:42 PM~9970025
> *you got my vote homie
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 19 2008, 05:07 PM~9980306
> *SUP HOMIE, DID THAT NUMBER FOR ELITE HELP U?
> WE GONNA TRY TO HITT CHICAGO'S MAJESTICS PICNIC THIS YR. HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE HOMIE
> *


yup sure did thanks alot bro :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 19 2008, 07:48 PM~9981510
> *UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: lookin good edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 19 2008, 10:40 PM~9983281
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: lookin  good edwin
> *


GRACIAS DOGGIE  NOT DONE YET.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Feb 19 2008, 03:28 PM~9979261
> *Thats tight homie... So, whats it pretty hard to do, cuz am fixin to do the same...
> *


It was a pain in the ass. I would just do the stock intake if I had to do it again. Although its a pretty common swap for mustangs the PI head intake manifold holes do not line up with the non PI heads. This causes a problem mainly with the coolant passages, they give you a tube of permatex gasket maker to put where the gasket does not line up exactly to keep it from leaking. Pm me if you feel like dealing with it and I can run you through it.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 19 2008, 06:48 PM~9981510
> *UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


im pretty sure that you and everybody else knows but your car is tha shit homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

edwin thats looking bad asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 20 2008, 08:15 AM~9985022
> *It was a pain in the ass. I would just do the stock intake if I had to do it again. Although its a pretty common swap for mustangs the PI head intake manifold holes do not line up with the non PI heads. This causes a problem mainly with the coolant passages, they give you a tube of permatex gasket maker to put where the gasket does not line up exactly to keep it from leaking. Pm me if you feel like dealing with it and I can run you through it.
> *



DO YOU KNOW IF ALL THE TC HAVE NON PI ???LIKE I HAVE A 93 TC AND CURIOUS OF THE SWAP??ANY HELP APPERICATED


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 20 2008, 10:31 AM~9985913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 19 2008, 11:23 PM~9983751
> *GRACIAS DOGGIE  NOT DONE YET.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

my lincoln got vandalized last night, broken tail lights and headlights and keyed everywhere.. pics soon


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 20 2008, 09:37 PM~9991875
> *my lincoln got vandalized last night, broken tail lights and headlights and keyed everywhere.. pics soon
> *


:angry: fuckin haters :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 20 2008, 11:37 PM~9991875
> *my lincoln got vandalized last night, broken tail lights and headlights and keyed everywhere.. pics soon
> *


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 20 2008, 09:37 PM~9991875
> *my lincoln got vandalized last night, broken tail lights and headlights and keyed everywhere.. pics soon
> *


KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BRO........ :angry:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 21 2008, 12:37 AM~9991875
> *my lincoln got vandalized last night, broken tail lights and headlights and keyed everywhere.. pics soon
> *


   does insurance cover that?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 21 2008, 08:16 AM~9994238
> *   does insurance cover that?
> *


SOMETIMES THEY WILL TOTAL THE CAR OUT FOR THAT ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 21 2008, 08:54 AM~9994430
> *SOMETIMES THEY WILL TOTAL THE CAR OUT FOR THAT ...
> *


The damage has to be greater then the value of the car for that to happen in most cases.......been there done that! :angry:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 20 2008, 11:37 PM~9991875
> *my lincoln got vandalized last night, broken tail lights and headlights and keyed everywhere.. pics soon
> *


 :angry: 
THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 11:44 AM~9994780
> *The damage has to be greater then the value of the car for that to happen in most cases.......been there done that!  :angry:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 10:27 AM~9995072
> *
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 12:28 PM~9995093
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


pix fool!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 10:38 AM~9995169
> *pix fool!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=371983&hl=


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 12:40 PM~9995180
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=371983&hl=
> 
> 
> *


thats not the linc


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 10:47 AM~9995232
> *thats not the linc
> *



its at the bottom of the first page! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 12:55 PM~9995297
> *its at the bottom of the first page!  :biggrin:
> *


ya seen it


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 11:21 AM~9995517
> *ya seen it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

yeah insurnace should cover it.. i got State Farm, everyone told me they dont give problems paying.. but its ok in a way its an excuse to put it into the shop earlier and come out even harder.. pics soon of wat they did


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

them damn haters they problably drive a cadalliac :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 21 2008, 12:37 AM~9991875
> *my lincoln got vandalized last night, broken tail lights and headlights and keyed everywhere.. pics soon
> *


aint that sum shyt dawg...dats fuckked up...hit me up homie well end up catchin those fuck ******


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Feb 21 2008, 03:27 PM~9996421
> *them damn haters they  problably drive a cadalliac :biggrin:
> *


i drive cadillacs and i aint a hater!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Picture of my setup; inwork on the paint and stereo install.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2008, 05:04 PM~9996651
> *i drive cadillacs and i aint a hater!!!! :biggrin:
> *




j/k

just saying cadi's vs linc's 

seems like everybody has a fleetwood 
but its all good


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 21 2008, 03:25 PM~9996409
> *yeah insurnace should cover it.. i got State Farm, everyone told me they dont give problems paying.. but its ok in a way its an excuse to put it into the shop earlier and come out even harder.. pics soon of wat they did
> *



somebodys gonna end up shanked ! :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 21 2008, 05:32 PM~9997209
> *somebodys gonna end up shanked !  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

IS A TWO PUMP SETUP GOOD TO MAKE MY 98 GET SOME INCHES CAUSE IM THINKING ABOUT 30-40 INCHES.SETUP WISE I WAS THINKING BOUT A PISTON AND ADEX TO THE FRONT AND1PUMP TO THE BACK.ALSO WILL I BE ABLE TO DO A ROLLING THREE WITH THAT SETUP.I WAS TOLD I REALLY ONLY HAVE TO REINFORC THE NOSE,STRESS POINTS,AND A BRIDGE AND IM GOOD.ANY OTHER INFO WILL BE GOOD


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

when i get mine i'm planning on a 8 batt set-up with 2 pumps. a piston to the front and 8 and 12 inch strokes and see what it do.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 22 2008, 02:18 AM~10002198
> *IS A TWO PUMP SETUP GOOD TO MAKE MY 98 GET SOME INCHES CAUSE IM THINKING ABOUT 30-40 INCHES.SETUP WISE I WAS THINKING BOUT A PISTON AND ADEX TO THE FRONT AND1PUMP TO THE BACK.ALSO WILL I BE ABLE TO DO A ROLLING THREE WITH THAT SETUP.I WAS TOLD I REALLY ONLY HAVE TO REINFORC THE NOSE,STRESS POINTS,AND A BRIDGE AND IM GOOD.ANY OTHER INFO WILL BE GOOD
> *



if you plan on all that and 8 batts i would wrap that frame and reinforce the suspenion too. its kinda like you cant have your cake and eat it too unless your they baker and (the baker)would be a wrapped frame!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

were you at forgiven :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

were you at mayhem :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Feb 22 2008, 03:32 PM~10005333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  here fokker :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 21 2008, 09:16 AM~9994238
> *   does insurance cover that?
> *


IM AN INSURANCE AGENT AND IF YOU HAD FULL COVERAGE IT DOES HOMIE  
MY TOWNCAR WENT THRU THAT ALREADY. HAVE A BODY SHOP RIGHT YOU AN ESTIMATE AND SEE IF THEYLL DEDUCT YOUR DEDUCTABLE  ON THE QUOTE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 22 2008, 02:32 PM~10005333
> *were you at forgiven :biggrin:
> *


RITE TEER DOGGIE :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: WHATS UP MAYHEM


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2008, 04:28 PM~10005706
> *RITE TEER DOGGIE :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHATS UP MAYHEM
> *


SUP MY BROTHA


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2008, 04:27 PM~10005696
> *IM AN INSURANCE AGENT AND IF YOU HAD FULL COVERAGE IT DOES HOMIE
> MY TOWNCAR WENT THRU THAT ALREADY. HAVE A BODY SHOP RIGHT YOU AN ESTIMATE AND SEE IF THEYLL DEDUCT YOUR DEDUCTABLE  ON THE QUOTE
> *


yeah i got full coverage.. :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 22 2008, 03:33 PM~10005347
> *m.i.a.
> 
> here fokker :biggrin:
> *


since u in MIAMI y dnt u let me know so we can see bout the rims!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 22 2008, 03:44 PM~10005785
> *yeah i got full coverage.. :biggrin:
> *


YOU COOL THEN HOMIE JUST LET THEM KNOW YOUR CAR GOT VANDOLIZED


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 22 2008, 03:37 PM~10005758
> *SUP MY BROTHA
> *


THATS RIGHT ANY PICS OF YOUR RIDE WITH YOU KNOW WHAT IN THE BACK WINDOW :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2008, 04:46 PM~10005799
> *YOU COOL THEN HOMIE JUST LET THEM KNOW YOUR CAR GOT VANDOLIZED
> *


yeah i already did the same day, and got the police report 2..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 22 2008, 04:45 PM~10005791
> *since u in MIAMI y dnt u let me know so we can see bout the rims!
> *


WAHAHA I WISH I WAS IN MIAMI FOOL I WOULDA PICKED EM UP...BUT I SEE YOU ARE SLOW AS FUCK GETTING BACK TO ME ON THEM RIMS FOOL HAHHAHA


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Feb 22 2008, 03:47 PM~10005804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR GOOD TO GO THEN


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2008, 04:48 PM~10005808
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR A FOOL DOGGIE WAHHAHAHAHAAH
> YOUR GOOD TO GO THEN
> *


WAHAHAHAHA JUST SPITTING THE TRUTH MY BALLING ASS BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh: :nono: :loco: :nosad: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-9bJLGGRZ8&feature=related


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 09:53 PM~10007885
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-9bJLGGRZ8&feature=related
> *




That Shit Is Rediculous! :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Fawkers! :wave:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 08:53 PM~10007885
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-9bJLGGRZ8&feature=related
> *


 :uh: :uh: HE FUCKED UP THE LINC


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 22 2008, 10:58 PM~10008950
> *:biggrin:
> *


Q---VOO


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 07:53 PM~10007885
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-9bJLGGRZ8&feature=related
> *


TOTAL DISRESPECT! :angry:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Say homies, show some trunk work pics!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

MY LINC/Daily driver.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Feb 23 2008, 12:41 AM~10010228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Feb 23 2008, 01:41 AM~10010228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CARTIER? NICE HOMIE


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE.That's the only way to RIDE CARTIER LUXURY.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 02:53 AM~10007885
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-9bJLGGRZ8&feature=related
> *


What's wrong with people thats looks like's shit,how can anyone think thats cool????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Feb 23 2008, 12:41 AM~10010228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice  :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Feb 23 2008, 01:39 PM~10012017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 22 2008, 04:47 PM~10005804
> *WAHAHA I WISH I WAS IN MIAMI FOOL I WOULDA PICKED EM UP...BUT I SEE YOU ARE SLOW AS FUCK GETTING BACK TO ME ON THEM RIMS FOOL HAHHAHA
> *


yea homie i been busy as shit and now wit my car gettin fucked up i totally forgot..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Feb 23 2008, 02:39 PM~10012017
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Skeet Skeet Skeet... :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Feb 23 2008, 12:41 AM~10010228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 07:53 PM~10007885
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-9bJLGGRZ8&feature=related
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

2 inch ext








1 inch ext








:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 24 2008, 07:01 PM~10019611
> *
> *


q-vvo


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 24 2008, 10:44 PM~10020967
> *q-vvo
> *



Que Onda Homie... Y Las Cheves? :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10020502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 09:53 PM~10007885
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-9bJLGGRZ8&feature=related
> *


Maybe that guy is looking at our cars and saying the same thing.  :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 25 2008, 12:10 PM~10023314
> *Maybe that guy is looking at our cars and saying the same thing.   :biggrin:
> *


Your right and i know alot of people are building that crap but come on for real how can anyone think that looks good????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2008, 09:37 AM~10024157
> *Your right and i know alot of people are building that crap but come on for real how can anyone think that looks good????????????????????????????????????????
> *


x100


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 25 2008, 12:31 AM~10022591
> *Que Onda Homie... Y Las Cheves?  :biggrin:
> *


ya me las tome pero hay mas


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 24 2008, 08:59 PM~10020502
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those turned out real good.  :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 24 2008, 07:59 PM~10020502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those arm's are coo, but has anyone took a lok at the arms on "Majestic Series" in Truucha Vol. 24 (the one with Todd's 61 on front)?? Those shiznits were done up good! Check it out when its hoppin and the radiator busts. The uppers look like extended 64 arms. :thumbsup:  In lowrider mag, it says he had it wrapped down in mexico, but dont say were the arms were done.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Feb 25 2008, 07:58 PM~10029188
> *Those arm's are coo, but has anyone took a lok at the arms on "Majestic Series" in Truucha Vol. 24 (the one with Todd's 61 on front)??  Those shiznits were done up good!  Check it out when its hoppin and the radiator busts. The uppers look like extended 64 arms. :thumbsup:        In lowrider mag, it says he had it wrapped down in mexico, but dont say were the arms were done.
> *


Todd did the arms :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 25 2008, 08:58 PM~10029865
> *Todd did the arms :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I figured he did. I want that shizzle done to mine 4sho! I just couldnt ride with confidence with these normal arms. Their just nasty... If u kno him, can u see about a quote for me? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Feb 25 2008, 09:17 PM~10030073
> *I figured he did. I want that shizzle done to mine 4sho! I just couldnt ride with confidence with these normal arms. Their just nasty...    If u kno him, can u see about a quote for me? :biggrin:
> *


He get's on here every once an awhile "KING OF AZ" or message his sis "Jen in PHX" she can get you a quote too. It's really just something real simple though :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 25 2008, 09:23 PM~10030135
> *He get's on here every once an awhile "KING OF AZ" or message his sis "Jen in PHX" she can get you a quote too. It's really just something real simple though :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Tight homie. Appreciate the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 25 2008, 09:45 PM~10029031
> *ya  me las  tome  pero  hay  mas
> *





Mochate Guey! :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

page 2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>????????????? come on brothers :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 26 2008, 11:50 AM~10033417
> *page 2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>????????????? come on brothers :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 26 2008, 12:16 AM~10031308
> *Mochate Guey!    :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 26 2008, 04:25 PM~10036202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 26 2008, 05:25 PM~10036202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10020502
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how bout some pictures of it on the car !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

pictures of them*


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 24 2008, 07:59 PM~10020502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn those are SICK :0


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Feb 26 2008, 06:44 PM~10037369
> *Damn those are SICK :0
> *


thanks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Feb 26 2008, 06:58 PM~10036524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: 




:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MORE PICS HOMIES :biggrin: "MAVERICK"


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 27 2008, 03:09 PM~10043566
> *MORE PICS HOMIES :biggrin: "MAVERICK"
> *


WAITING ....................................WERE YOU BEEN AT HOMIE?? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 27 2008, 04:19 PM~10043635
> *WAITING ....................................WERE YOU BEEN AT HOMIE?? :biggrin:
> *


WORKING DOGGIE, I HAVE TO WORK THIS WEEKEND TOO ONLY TWO PEOPLE LEFT AT MY WORK SO I HAVE TO WORK  NO PHOENIX SHOW FOR ME.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 27 2008, 05:27 PM~10043700
> *WORKING DOGGIE, I HAVE TO WORK THIS WEEKEND TOO ONLY TWO PEOPLE LEFT AT MY WORK SO I HAVE TO WORK   NO PHOENIX SHOW FOR ME.
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2008, 04:29 PM~10043727
> *
> *


YEAHP BUT ILL BE AT SAN BERNANDINO WITH MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 27 2008, 05:30 PM~10043738
> *YEAHP BUT ILL BE AT SAN BERNANDINO WITH MY RIDE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 27 2008, 04:09 PM~10043566
> *MORE PICS HOMIES :biggrin: "MAVERICK"
> *


I'll get some up..I been super busy with work and going to my kids ballgames..I coach elementary basketball lol. I havent driven it a handful of times..when i got time its been rainy..


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT.... uffin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 27 2008, 06:49 PM~10044765
> *I'll get some up..I been super busy with work and going to my kids ballgames..I coach elementary basketball lol. I havent driven it a handful of times..when i got time its been rainy..
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 27 2008, 06:49 PM~10044765
> *I'll get some up..I been super busy with work and going to my kids ballgames..I coach elementary basketball lol. I havent driven it a handful of times..when i got time its been rainy..
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 09:42 PM~10046863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS CLEAN


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 10:42 PM~10046863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the homie St.Clairs car!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 11:42 PM~10046863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Black :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> That bitch is bad as fuck


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 27 2008, 03:27 PM~10043700
> *WORKING DOGGIE, I HAVE TO WORK THIS WEEKEND TOO ONLY TWO PEOPLE LEFT AT MY WORK SO I HAVE TO WORK   NO PHOENIX SHOW FOR ME.
> *


THAT SUX HOMIE :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 09:42 PM~10046863
> *
> 
> 
> ...




any interior pics :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2008, 01:40 PM~10050807
> *
> *


what up mayhem


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 28 2008, 06:12 PM~10052295
> *what up mayhem
> *


sup benny hanna :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 28 2008, 05:13 PM~10052302
> *sup benny hanna :biggrin:
> *


nada just here :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 28 2008, 06:57 PM~10052619
> *nada  just  here  :biggrin:
> *


o'rly


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 17 2008, 11:23 PM~9967150
> *THATS BECAUSE U PUT THEM ON THE WRONG YEAR. THERE FOR 98-02 THATS AN 03-05
> *


ya, theres a *HUGE* difference between those years...



you fucking jackass :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 18 2008, 02:13 PM~9970948
> *so i have a question, has anyone ever screwed their amp into the higher portion of the trunk on their 98-02?
> *


yes... it's a bad idea, since the gas tank is right there. ask me why I know :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 28 2008, 10:40 PM~10054458
> *yes...  it's a bad idea, since the gas tank is right there.  ask me why I know  :angry:
> *



:0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 28 2008, 10:40 PM~10054458
> *yes...  it's a bad idea, since the gas tank is right there.  ask me why I know  :angry:
> *


Opps.


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

I MISS MINES


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Feb 29 2008, 09:38 AM~10057116
> *I MISS MINES
> *




Regret Selling It? :dunno:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 29 2008, 11:55 AM~10058581
> *Regret Selling It? :dunno:
> *


RIGHT NOW I DO, BUT IN THE END IT WAS FOR THE BEST


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ANYBIODY HAVE A DIAGRAM OF THE FIRING ORDER OF THESE TC'S?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 29 2008, 05:12 PM~10060208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

painted by coast one


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 29 2008, 04:15 PM~10060221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good like always :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 29 2008, 06:13 PM~10060212
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 29 2008, 06:18 PM~10060235
> *looking good like always  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: fuck yeah coast one is the badest painter right here


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

heres one


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 29 2008, 05:15 PM~10060223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL DOGGIE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 29 2008, 06:24 PM~10060264
> *heres one
> 
> 
> ...



this color is badass


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 28 2008, 10:40 PM~10054458
> *yes...  it's a bad idea, since the gas tank is right there.  ask me why I know  :angry:
> *


yea well guess why i asked?  

did u fillin the holes or do you still smell gas? :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 29 2008, 06:44 PM~10060375
> *yea well guess why i asked?
> 
> did u fillin the holes or do you still smell gas? :0
> *


dropped the tank, which was a pain in the ass...

wire wheeled all of the 13 holes down to shiny clean steel.

used a tube of gas tank repair putty and patched in all the holes.

it's held up for about 7 months so far with no gas smells so I guess it'll be alright for awhile.

I changed the fuel filter while I was at it.


GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 29 2008, 04:12 PM~10060208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRAFIXX ABEL CUZ!? OH 4sHO! Thazz wuzzup! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 29 2008, 07:41 PM~10060748
> *dropped the tank, which was a pain in the ass...
> 
> wire wheeled all of the 13 holes down to shiny clean steel.
> ...


well i did a quick fix


i made the holes a little bigger than they were in the trunk, squirted some silicone in the holes and put some shorter screws in the holes, its been pretty good but, for one its got a full tank of gas and 2 its too cold to drop the tank so i have to wait to repair it


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 29 2008, 06:17 PM~10060229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats crazy bro, gonna look real good! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

So no one has any pics of thier trunk work? (Of hydro set up, not just sub system)


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 18 2008, 02:13 PM~9970948
> *so i have a question, has anyone ever screwed their amp into the higher portion of the trunk on their 98-02?
> *


i did it on my town car....but i just screwed into the fabric!!! (i know mines a 97, but the trunks pretty much the same)


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 1 2008, 10:50 PM~10067561
> *ttt
> *


que onda huey...??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 1 2008, 09:51 PM~10067569
> *que onda huey...??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nada aqui en chinga :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Jan 20 2008, 09:30 PM~9742004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can someone get me pics of the airbrushed signature series and town car... a closer look


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Jan 20 2008, 09:30 PM~9742004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can someone get me pics of the airbrushed signature series and town car... a closer look


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90+Feb 29 2008, 03:21 PM~10059197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 2 2008, 08:24 AM~10069601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn, That Shyt Is HAWT!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Feb 29 2008, 06:28 PM~10060293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys coast one is a fucking good painter


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

finally got some nice weather here..i'll try to get some pics.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 2 2008, 01:11 PM~10070511
> *finally got some nice weather here..i'll try to get some pics.
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT MAV


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel+Feb 29 2008, 06:12 PM~10060208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: I LIKE!


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Homies TC


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 2 2008, 07:45 PM~10071894
> *Homies TC
> 
> 
> ...


your blown!  
howd that happen? did he have to pay for that damage?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 2 2008, 01:11 PM~10070511
> *finally got some nice weather here..i'll try to get some pics.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 2 2008, 01:18 PM~10070527
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT MAV
> *


I ended up just driving it down the road to the park..took my kids to play basketball and pushed my little girl on the swing lol. Didnt take any pics today.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 2 2008, 06:45 PM~10071894
> *Homies TC
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SUCKS BRO :angry:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 2 2008, 02:27 PM~10070554
> *:wow: I LIKE!
> *



thanks man


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 2 2008, 07:45 PM~10071894
> *Homies TC
> 
> 
> ...



got daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn that sucks :angry:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 2 2008, 01:18 PM~10070527
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT MAV
> *


 :thumbsup: q-vo bro


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 2 2008, 08:16 PM~10072505
> *:thumbsup: q-vo bro
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE AND YOU?


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

MAKE IT A VERT!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 2 2008, 09:58 PM~10073457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 2 2008, 09:58 PM~10073457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 2 2008, 07:45 PM~10071894
> *Homies TC
> 
> 
> ...







Is That What Happens When You Slap On Anything Bigger Than 14s On These Things? :rofl:


Looks Like A Total Loss... :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@Mar 2 2008, 10:18 PM~10073077
> *MAKE IT A VERT!!
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 2 2008, 05:45 PM~10071894
> *Homies TC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

FINALLY BROUGHT MINES OUT FOR THE LRM PHOENIX SHOW,CAUGHT A FLAT 5 MILES AWAY. :uh: http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg310/R...c030308_1-1.jpg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 3 2008, 04:45 AM~10075118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vary nice


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

So, besides 13's and 14's, what other wheels look good on these towncars?

I tried this, but took them off like 2 days later, lol.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 3 2008, 08:21 PM~10080474
> *So, besides 13's and 14's, what other wheels look good on these towncars?
> 
> I tried this, but took them off like 2 days later, lol.
> ...


dont blame ya lol.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

more pics of abel's lincoln with patterns by Coast One...Still needs to be cleared...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

IMG]http[/IMG]


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Mar 3 2008, 10:22 PM~10081058
> *IMG]http[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...



love how the tint held that back glass together :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 3 2008, 10:23 AM~10076137
> *
> *


sup MR GOODTIMES hows it goin bro


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 2 2008, 09:12 PM~10073010
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE AND YOU?
> *


ya sabes tryin to get this ride goin


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:|


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 3 2008, 10:34 PM~10081221
> *sup  MR  GOODTIMES  hows it  goin bro
> *


  good and u bro!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 4 2008, 10:29 AM~10084932
> *  good and u bro!!
> *


doin good


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 3 2008, 09:37 PM~10081249
> *ya sabes    tryin to get  this  ride  goin
> *


SAME HERE DOGGIE, TRYING TO GET IT ON THE ROAD AND STILL NO BRAKES :angry:


----------



## low4life1990 (Sep 23, 2007)

wat up people i get my 99 tc monday its pearl white gonna try to have it ready 4 the showdown in lousiville ky this summer :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life1990_@Mar 4 2008, 10:40 PM~10090244
> *wat up people i get my 99 tc monday its pearl white gonna try to have it ready 4 the showdown in lousiville ky this summer :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


post piiics :biggrin:


----------



## low4life1990 (Sep 23, 2007)

no dout off tuesday have them 4 tues.nite


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 4 2008, 10:49 PM~10090338
> *post piiics :biggrin:
> *




:yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life1990_@Mar 4 2008, 10:52 PM~10090369
> *no dout off tuesday have them 4 tues.nite
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life1990_@Mar 4 2008, 10:52 PM~10090369
> *no dout off tuesday have them 4 tues.nite
> *


----------



## low4life1990 (Sep 23, 2007)

do u still got to do a susp. change on the 99's?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4life1990_@Mar 4 2008, 09:52 PM~10090369
> *no dout off tuesday have them 4 tues.nite
> *


its tuesday night :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 4 2008, 09:22 PM~10090036
> *SAME HERE DOGGIE, TRYING TO GET IT ON THE ROAD AND STILL NO BRAKES :angry:
> *


 :0 hope u fix it soon bro


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 4 2008, 09:10 PM~10089955
> *
> *


q-vvo


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 4 2008, 11:17 PM~10090581
> *its tuesday night  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life1990_@Mar 4 2008, 09:40 PM~10090244
> *wat up people i get my 99 tc monday its pearl white gonna try to have it ready 4 the showdown in lousiville ky this summer :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 4 2008, 10:29 AM~10084932
> *  good and u bro!!
> *


ill give u a call this week


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 5 2008, 12:07 AM~10091137
> *ill give u a  call this  week
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

2the-top


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn, You Can Hear Mayhems Ass Hair Get Nappy In This Bitch... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 6 2008, 01:42 AM~10101569
> *Damn, You Can Hear Mayhems Ass Hair Get Nappy In This Bitch...  :biggrin:
> *


YOU SIR ARE QUEER FOA MAN ASS HAIRS!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

why do they both have crooked ass front plate holders?


Also, nobody has any idea for my question a few pages back, about the wheels?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WTF 81CUTTY U SELLING THEM WHORES OR WHAT?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 04:21 PM~10105931
> *YOU SIR ARE QUEER FOA MAN ASS HAIRS!!!
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 04:33 PM~10106016
> *WTF 81CUTTY U SELLING THEM WHORES OR WHAT?
> *




:dunno:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

anyone can help me gettin closer pics of the blue towncar.. i need pics from where they airbrushed "town car" and "signature series"


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2008, 02:33 PM~10106016
> *WTF 81CUTTY U SELLING THEM WHORES OR WHAT?
> *




no, just pics from photo bucket :biggrin: 

i'm looking for 1 :cheesy: .


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

More pics. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GETTING HER READY FOR SAN BERNANDINO :biggrin: SUNSHINE PUTTING
WORK ON FORGIVEN


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2008, 01:43 PM~10113191
> *GETTING HER READY FOR SAN BERNANDINO :biggrin: SUNSHINE PUTTING
> WORK ON FORGIVEN
> 
> ...


I'm getting ready to shovel the driveway.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 7 2008, 02:05 PM~10113869
> *I'm getting ready to shovel the driveway.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I HAD THAT PROBLEM IN WISCONSIN TOO :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2008, 11:43 AM~10113191
> *GETTING HER READY FOR SAN BERNANDINO :biggrin: SUNSHINE PUTTING
> WORK ON FORGIVEN
> 
> ...


cant wait to see it homie..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Mar 7 2008, 02:38 PM~10114124
> *cant wait to see it homie..
> *


NO BRAKES YET  BUT IF I HAVE TOO ILL TRAILER IT TO THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2008, 12:43 PM~10113191
> *GETTING HER READY FOR SAN BERNANDINO :biggrin: SUNSHINE PUTTING
> WORK ON FORGIVEN
> 
> ...


i seen this car in the background on that new lowrider show on tv on thrusdays on speed channel at 10:30


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 7 2008, 05:46 PM~10115414
> *i seen this car in the background on that new lowrider show on tv on thrusdays on speed channel at 10:30
> *


YES IT WAS AT BIG JOHNS SHOP  "HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS" IN LANCASTER
ONE MORE :biggrin: I MISS MY BABY


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2008, 07:54 PM~10116020
> *YES IT WAS AT BIG JOHNS SHOP  "HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS" IN LANCASTER
> ONE MORE :biggrin: I MISS MY BABY
> 
> ...


Cool car for sure.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 7 2008, 07:40 PM~10116325
> *Cool car for sure.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2008, 08:43 PM~10116348
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


THATS MY CAR FOOKER........SOON :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 7 2008, 07:47 PM~10116366
> *THATS MY CAR FOOKER........SOON  :0
> *


LMK WHEN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2008, 08:48 PM~10116379
> *LMK WHEN HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 7 2008, 07:47 PM~10116366
> *THATS MY CAR FOOKER........SOON  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 7 2008, 09:35 PM~10117098
> *:0
> *


sup bro hows it goin


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 7 2008, 09:56 PM~10116809
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: my brotha will hook me up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 7 2008, 10:57 PM~10117284
> *:biggrin:  my brotha will hook me up
> *


didn't you want a 62-63-64 SS fokker??? :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 7 2008, 09:57 PM~10117284
> *:biggrin:  my brotha will hook me up
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 7 2008, 10:41 PM~10117149
> *sup  bro  hows it goin
> *





Its Going... Just Got Back From The Tittay Joint... :biggrin: 



Still Tryina Flip My Lac To Get Back On My Desired Course...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 8 2008, 03:47 AM~10119090
> *Its Going... Just Got Back From The Tittay Joint...  :biggrin:
> Still Tryina Flip My Lac To Get Back On My Desired Course...
> *


I'm going to shovel my driveway again. :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Im fuckin snowed in up here in Cleveland :angry:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 8 2008, 08:04 AM~10119567
> *Im fuckin snowed in up here in Cleveland  :angry:
> *


snowin here in the chi but not that bad


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 8 2008, 10:06 AM~10119718
> *snowin here in the  chi  but  not  that  bad
> *


I cant even get out of my house. snow drifts are higher than my belly, lol.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 8 2008, 09:31 AM~10119805
> *I cant even get out of my house.  snow drifts are higher than my belly, lol.
> *


fuck that , that really sucks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 8 2008, 10:31 AM~10119805
> *I cant even get out of my house.  snow drifts are higher than my belly, lol.
> *


Yeah its 10x worse up North than here.


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Y'all r still in States, fuckin' Toronto here is rammed up with storms almost every week guy! today is Saturday and no one is on the street it has been snowing continously fuck!!!! :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2008, 10:58 PM~10117300
> *didn't you want a 62-63-64 SS fokker??? :0
> *


yes and a linc


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NOT HERE NICE AND SUNNY IN CALIFORNIA 80 TODAY


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

TODAY!!!!!







in the shade :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

nICE n CLOUDY IN THE 60'S HERE IN fLORIDA... :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Mar 8 2008, 04:40 PM~10121980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets see a side pic of the Lincoln on big rims.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 8 2008, 03:50 PM~10121745
> *yes and a linc
> *


gawtttttttt damnnnnnnnn rich Montreal tycoon... :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 8 2008, 02:47 AM~10119090
> *Its Going... Just Got Back From The Tittay Joint...  :biggrin:
> Still Tryina Flip My Lac To Get Back On My Desired Course...
> *


 wheres da pics of the females :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 8 2008, 03:21 PM~10121894
> *TODAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 no chingen dont rub it in :angry: :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 8 2008, 08:18 AM~10119461
> *I'm going to shovel my driveway again. :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 8 2008, 10:22 PM~10123675
> *wheres  da pics  of  the  females  :biggrin:
> *




Bwahahha... Was To Wasted To Think Of Pix... :rofl:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 8 2008, 04:21 PM~10121894
> *TODAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:angry:


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 8 2008, 10:09 PM~10124267
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats all you, you can keep it!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2008, 10:22 PM~10116994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, i cant wait to see this car in person at the scrape!!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 8 2008, 10:20 PM~10123997
> *Bwahahha... Was To Wasted To Think Of Pix... :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 8 2008, 11:09 PM~10124263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Mar 9 2008, 01:26 AM~10124621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Mar 9 2008, 08:28 AM~10125641
> *damn, i cant wait to see this car in person at the scrape!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



 do you bring yours?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 9 2008, 12:53 AM~10124790
> *Thats all you, you can keep it!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 9 2008, 01:56 PM~10126820
> *  do you bring yours?
> *


na im not gonna bring it


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Mar 9 2008, 02:14 PM~10126896
> *na im not gonna bring it
> *


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 9 2008, 02:15 PM~10126909
> *
> *


im makin a mini vacation out of it so i have to bring the daily.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Mar 9 2008, 01:26 AM~10124621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good G...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 8 2008, 11:09 PM~10124267
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 8 2008, 03:20 PM~10121890
> *NOT HERE NICE AND SUNNY IN CALIFORNIA 80 TODAY
> *


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Mar 9 2008, 12:26 AM~10124621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2008, 09:22 PM~10116994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any finished pics of this one yet?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

hey mav post more pics bro


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Mar 9 2008, 01:26 AM~10124621
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 9 2008, 12:09 AM~10124267
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

rack almost done :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0 how many batts? ^^^^6


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2008, 11:04 AM~10133620
> *:0  how many batts? ^^^^6
> *


Going with 9 batts, I wanted to do 10 cross but you can only fit nine cross


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Mar 10 2008, 11:22 AM~10133748
> *Going with 9 batts, I wanted to do 10 cross  but you can only fit nine cross
> *


You could fit ten across if you turned'em with five and five the long way. That's how I had my first 98.


















I don't have any pics with all 10 in but you get the idea.


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 10 2008, 03:10 PM~10135286
> *You could fit ten across if you turned'em with five and five the long way. That's how I had my first 98.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Mar 10 2008, 03:35 PM~10135465
> *thanks bro
> *


FINALLY SOME FRIGGIN TRUCK WORK PICS!! I BEEN ASKIN FOR LIKE A DANG WEEK NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 6 2008, 11:33 PM~10109591
> *anyone can help me gettin closer pics of the blue towncar.. i need pics from where they airbrushed "town car" and "signature series"
> *


any help please?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 11 2008, 12:10 AM~10138889
> *any help please?
> *





ZOOM Foolio! Lolz... :biggrin: 


You Have A Good Eye... Guess No One Else Has Pix Of It Or Just Dont Want You To Copy!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Mar 10 2008, 11:22 AM~10133748
> *Going with 9 batts, I wanted to do 10 cross  but you can only fit nine cross
> *











here's mine kinda!!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Mar 8 2008, 11:26 PM~10124621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


c u n portland homie or maybe these other shows around WA!! towncar looking good!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

almost done, gettin rid of airbags and goin with 4 pumps


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 11 2008, 02:00 AM~10140628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful choice homie


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 10 2008, 11:12 PM~10140205
> *c u n portland homie or maybe these other shows around WA!! towncar looking good!!
> *


c u soon bro, cars looking good as well


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 11 2008, 07:52 PM~10146366
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Clean Big Body!


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

not finished yet, just a preview


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Mar 11 2008, 11:21 PM~10146727
> *:biggrin:  Clean Big Body!
> *




Thanx Homie... Wanna Buy? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Mar 11 2008, 11:24 PM~10146767
> *not finished yet, just a preview
> 
> 
> ...




Damn That SHiet Looks Crazy! :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I WANNA KNOW IF COPS EVER TRIP ON YALL FOR PAINTING THE HEAD AND TAILIGHTS THOSE OF YOU WHO DO IT.I WANNA DO IT BUT DONT WANNA GET A TICKET. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT for my lincoln brothas :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

SHE'S ALMOST HOME :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 13 2008, 04:30 AM~10157653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look-n good!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

sell me those stock wheels bubba :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 13 2008, 12:16 PM~10160366
> *look-n good!!!
> *


is that candy red?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

how much would a full frame wrap b for one of these lincs?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

TRANGERINE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 13 2008, 10:20 PM~10162850
> *is that candy red?
> *




:no:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 13 2008, 10:31 PM~10162956
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 13 2008, 07:28 PM~10162925
> *how much would a full frame wrap b for one of these lincs?
> *


Good question! Anyone, please answer... cuz its about that time! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 13 2008, 06:30 AM~10157653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 13 2008, 10:28 PM~10162925
> *how much would a full frame wrap b for one of these lincs?
> *


close to $9.03


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2008, 11:00 AM~10167520
> *close to $9.03
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 13 2008, 06:30 AM~10157653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna go ahead and give you a big fuck you! lol.


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

img]http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j319/anthonysj1/RAULSGRIDE2.jpg[/img]
oops gota try tha again


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

heres mine on the works. almost done with it.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Anybody got a setup with at least 10batts and beat? Maybe a single 15 if possible? Thats what i want. I want a dp with a bit of bass but, triggas aint showin enough trunk work pics!!!! :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 14 2008, 09:26 PM~10171087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking real nice man


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Im put a sliding rag top on my Town Car! Anyone know anywhere good to buy it at? Please help!! I need to get it asap


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 15 2008, 08:59 PM~10177271
> *:wave:
> *


sup bro hows it goin


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Pissed Off... Marquez Should Of Won That Fight....



Fawking Bastards! :angry:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 15 2008, 11:08 PM~10177966
> *Pissed Off... Marquez Should Of Won That Fight....
> Fawking Bastards!  :angry:
> *


didnt see the fight


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 15 2008, 09:02 PM~10177610
> *Im put a sliding rag top on my Town Car! Anyone know anywhere good to buy it at? Please help!! I need to get it asap
> *


streatbeatcustoms.com


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2008, 12:00 PM~10167520
> *close to $9.03
> *


 :0 :0 sup mayhem


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Mar 16 2008, 03:12 AM~10178753
> *streatbeatcustoms.com
> *


thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Just wonderin'!!!... is this the same year that can be converted into a Phantom? :biggrin: I've heard someone talking about it recently and this guy who turned his limo into a Phantom


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Mar 17 2008, 02:51 AM~10185625
> *Just wonderin'!!!... is this the same year that can be converted into a Phantom? :biggrin: I've heard someone talking about it recently and this guy who turned his limo into a Phantom
> *


I think there were pictures on here somewhere in this post of that. Looks terrible.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2008, 01:00 PM~10167520
> *close to $9.03
> *


By a crack head. :yessad:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 17 2008, 04:02 AM~10185871
> *I think there were pictures on here somewhere in this post of that. Looks terrible.
> *


Well, I dont know exactly about being terrible, but i saw a 96 Ltc it looked pretty good, maybe because they are more box shaped, but what I noticed the rear end of this year 98-02 is perfect match with Phantom rear end cause they both have a slanting shape to them :biggrin: front should look okay if anyone doing it puts the side mirrors, door handles, and modifies the back window roof a little... prolly the one you saw wasnt done right


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Not too bad, that white one is a perfect replica, But I wanted to see more of the 98s


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 17 2008, 09:09 AM~10186915
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: hehehe... im planning on doing mine


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON+Mar 17 2008, 12:34 AM~10184383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 13 2008, 07:31 PM~10162956
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: NICE COLOR!!!! 

i like


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHAT DO YALL THINK ABOUT TINT ON THESE LINCOLNS MINE CAME TINTED WHEN I GOT IT SHOLD I TAKE IT OFF,GET IT LIGHTER,OR JUST LEAVE IT HOW IT IS.


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 17 2008, 11:37 PM~10194478
> *WHAT DO YALL THINK ABOUT TINT ON THESE LINCOLNS MINE CAME TINTED WHEN I GOT IT SHOLD I TAKE IT OFF,GET IT LIGHTER,OR JUST LEAVE IT HOW IT IS.
> *


Lowriders dont (shouldnt) have tints :biggrin: let ppl see who is drivin the low low, and let ur plaque be seen homie


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Mar 17 2008, 11:48 PM~10194563
> *Lowriders dont (shouldnt) have tints :biggrin: let ppl see who is drivin the low low, and let ur plaque be seen homie
> *


SO YOUR SAYIN TAKE IT OFF :biggrin: 

ANYONE HAVE PIKS TO GET AN IDEA HOW IT WOULD LOOK 
ITS WHITE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SHYT I HAD TINTS ON MY LINC BEFORE O




















ONCE I TOOK DEM OFF, MADE MY CAR LOOK A HELL 0F ALOT CLEANER


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 18 2008, 05:49 PM~10199861
> *SHYT I HAD TINTS ON MY LINC BEFORE O
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah it looks way better


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Mar 17 2008, 06:14 AM~10185952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 18 2008, 04:53 PM~10199896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You like it dont you!!!? :cheesy:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 1 2005, 08:28 AM~3208814
> *rooster
> *


NICE!!!!
P


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

There are some more for you "kustombuilder" this white one was the PERFECT one that ive seen in 97 Model LTC, interior, doors, trunk, hood, bumper rims everythingg is matching I dont know if you can even tell the difference, but the only thing it needs is SILVER and WHITE 2 TONE paint :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sonu, PURO CERVANTES


Puro :0 what you doin here? Are you getting a Linc too soon!? :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Mar 18 2008, 10:28 PM~10201700
> *
> 
> 
> ...



only see red x


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

/fail.


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 26 2008, 10:41 PM~9793261
> *whats up  fellas  heres  some fliks of my little project  and one have pic of  town car engines ????
> 
> 
> ...






started a few weeks ago with this 



here are a few updates


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 26 2008, 10:41 PM~9793261
> *whats up  fellas  heres  some fliks of my little project  and one have pic of  town car engines ????
> 
> 
> ...






started a few weeks ago with this 



here are a few updates


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 18 2008, 09:20 PM~10202163
> *started a few weeks ago with this
> here are a few updates
> 
> ...


looking bad asss homie


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 18 2008, 09:20 PM~10202163
> *started a few weeks ago with this
> here are a few updates
> 
> ...


damn thas gonna be bad :0 never seen one of these with a crate engine  how you gonna bypass the whole computer shit?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 18 2008, 11:20 PM~10202163
> *started a few weeks ago with this
> here are a few updates
> 
> ...


 :0 looks nice. Atleast you kept the engine Ford.


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

:biggrin: no ford in there its a small block chevy :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 19 2008, 07:44 AM~10203625
> *:biggrin:  no ford in there  its a small block chevy  :biggrin:
> *



ruben told me about this car said it was a secret and didnt tell me 
but i guess it was a small block in a 99 towncar?? abyways looking good C!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

lookin good homie the colors great


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE YOU ARE NOT FUCKING AROUND :0


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Gettin started..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Lookin Good Homies... :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 19 2008, 06:44 AM~10203625
> *:biggrin:  no ford in there  its a small block chevy  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I thought the hole in the front of the intake manifold was for the distributer. Now that I take a good look at the picture I see your sons hand is on the distributer.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 19 2008, 09:59 AM~10204304
> *Gettin started..
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the cold air intake at?


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Lincoln looking bad as fuck Carlos. Props homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 18 2008, 09:20 PM~10202163
> *started a few weeks ago with this
> here are a few updates
> 
> ...


That's fucking nice bro,so what are you going to do for a drive shaff and rear end


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 19 2008, 10:42 AM~10204578
> *Where did you get the cold air intake at?
> *


ebay :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i need a 98 up parts car with title...... any one got one?


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 18 2008, 10:16 PM~10202641
> *looking bad asss homie
> *


 Damn thats nice :biggrin: :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Looking Good Los.... If I Dont See You & Them Lowyalty Boys In Tampa, See You At The Cinco De Mayo Show!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 18 2008, 09:20 PM~10202163
> *started a few weeks ago with this
> here are a few updates
> 
> ...


Looking Good!!!


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

thats tight the lincolns built ford tough with chevy stuff!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 19 2008, 05:42 PM~10207954
> *ebay :biggrin:
> *


Was it for a Town Car? Just curious I had trouble finding them.


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2008, 11:29 PM~10212301
> *Looking Good Los.... If I Dont See You & Them Lowyalty Boys In Tampa, See You At The Cinco De Mayo Show!
> :thumbsup:
> *





:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

super nice work


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

does any one know to remove the drivers a piller just bought a 2001 towncar the piller has smoke burns any info let me know thanks


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Mar 20 2008, 06:27 PM~10216998
> *does any one know to remove the drivers a piller just bought a 2001 towncar the piller has smoke burns any info let me know thanks
> *



i havent taken mines out yet but ive taken everything outta my interior except the front 
but they're all clips that i know of ( i have a 96 lincoln so just ask some more and make sure )


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 10 2006, 12:05 AM~5583388
> *
> *


what i have to do to put that clock in my 2001 is it only cartier ?


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 20 2008, 05:56 AM~10213087
> *Was it for a Town Car? Just curious I had trouble finding them.
> *


yes it was for a town car


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Mar 20 2008, 08:47 PM~10217964
> *what i have to do to put that clock in my 2001 is it only cartier ?
> *



yes its only in cartier edition


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Mar 18 2008, 08:29 PM~10201713
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Sonu, PURO CERVANTES
> Puro :0 what you doin here? Are you getting a Linc too soon!? :cheesy:
> *


No Sonu! I just love all kinds of lolos!
P


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Mar 20 2008, 08:47 PM~10217964
> *what i have to do to put that clock in my 2001 is it only cartier ?
> *


I don't have the compass mirror.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

compassowned


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 19 2008, 06:12 PM~10209308
> *i need a 98 up parts car with title...... any one got one?
> *


i got a parts car :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 18 2008, 11:20 PM~10202163
> *started a few weeks ago with this
> here are a few updates
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 18 2008, 11:20 PM~10202163
> *started a few weeks ago with this
> here are a few updates
> 
> ...


damn that is bad ass...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 21 2008, 10:03 AM~10221750
> *compassowned
> *


 :0 suppppppp mayhem


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 20 2008, 01:01 AM~10212517
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 19 2008, 07:05 AM~10203670
> *ruben told me about this car said it was a secret and didnt tell me
> but i guess it was a small block in a 99 towncar?? abyways looking good C!!
> *


i'll be wiring the car saturday night :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 18 2008, 11:21 PM~10202180
> *started a few weeks ago with this
> here are a few updates
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 18 2008, 11:21 PM~10202180
> *started a few weeks ago with this
> here are a few updates
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Mar 19 2008, 02:47 PM~10207612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love them fat whites


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 20 2008, 08:46 PM~10218550
> *No Sonu! I just love all kinds of lolos!
> P
> *


good good


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 21 2008, 06:47 PM~10224674
> *:wave:
> *





Q-Vole Camarada! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 21 2008, 11:04 PM~10226117
> *i love them fat whites
> *
















:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Mar 21 2008, 11:15 AM~10221858
> *i got a parts car :biggrin:
> *


DONT PLAY *****.....I NEED DAT HOE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 21 2008, 11:46 PM~10227161
> *Q-Vole Camarada!    :biggrin:
> *


just here bro u knooww


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 22 2008, 11:23 AM~10228569
> *just  here  bro  u knooww
> *




:yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone Here Going Down To Tampa? :dunno:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 23 2008, 12:03 AM~10233176
> *Anyone Here Going Down To Tampa?  :dunno:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 23 2008, 01:03 AM~10233176
> *Anyone Here Going Down To Tampa?  :dunno:
> *


  :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

ok i got areally stupid question where are the sparkplugs on a 4.6 are they inbetwen the injectors? im looking all over


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 23 2008, 10:55 AM~10234053
> *  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 24 2008, 12:41 AM~10238897
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 23 2008, 10:43 PM~10238908
> *
> *


gettin my chrome parts in bro  :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 24 2008, 12:45 AM~10238918
> *gettin  my  chrome  parts  in  bro    :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Mar 24 2008, 01:51 AM~10239455
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...






:0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 22 2008, 12:48 AM~10227176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

sup towncar owner :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 24 2008, 05:46 PM~10244569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!!!!!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 24 2008, 03:46 PM~10244569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 24 2008, 01:54 AM~10239981
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 24 2008, 07:46 PM~10244569
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I Likey! :yes:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 24 2008, 03:46 PM~10244569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice plain simple and clean, best part crossed laced zsssss


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

my daily....


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Mar 25 2008, 12:43 AM~10248858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that offwhite or pure white!?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

CAN ANYONE PAINT MY BACK LIGHTS FOR ME.

LET ME KNOW


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BAH


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2008, 11:41 AM~10250791
> *BAH
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2008, 03:40 PM~10251858
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP BRO :biggrin:
> *


nuttin much ,u takin good care of my linc :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2008, 02:12 PM~10252095
> *nuttin much ,u takin good care of my linc :0
> *


SHES WITH ME RIGHT NOW


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 24 2008, 03:58 AM~10240143
> *:0
> *


THATS A REAL BIG BODY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 21 2008, 10:48 PM~10227176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2008, 04:14 PM~10252107
> *SHES WITH ME RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> ...


such a bad fokkin ass ride bro


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2008, 02:21 PM~10252162
> *such a bad fokkin ass ride bro
> *


THANKS DOGGIE I JUST BOUGHT HER MOM TODAY


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2008, 04:24 PM~10252187
> *THANKS DOGGIE I JUST BOUGHT HER MOM TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


your balling status is way outta control bro ,u need to send some of that $$$ ova here :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2008, 02:36 PM~10252283
> *your balling status is way outta control bro ,u need to send some of that $$$ ova here :biggrin:
> *


check is on the way


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2008, 02:24 PM~10252187
> *THANKS DOGGIE I JUST BOUGHT HER MOM TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2008, 05:59 PM~10252907
> *check is on the way
> *


 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2008, 04:14 PM~10253038
> *:0
> *


lucky bastard :biggrin: :biggrin: sup mayhem


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 25 2008, 01:36 PM~10252283
> *your balling status is way outta control bro ,u need to send some of that $$$ ova here :biggrin:
> *


Real deal, yo @5$ is ballertastic! :0 Favortism from above my brotha? :biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Mar 25 2008, 07:34 AM~10249338
> *Is that offwhite or pure white!?
> *


off white its like a cream color with a pearl


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2008, 01:40 PM~10251858
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP BRO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 24 2008, 04:46 PM~10244569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2008, 03:14 PM~10252107
> *SHES WITH ME RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 18 2008, 09:20 PM~10202163
> *started a few weeks ago with this
> here are a few updates
> 
> ...



this is gonna be one of the baddest ive seen so far!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 25 2008, 06:16 PM~10253057
> *lucky bastard  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  sup mayhem
> *


nuttin much benny ,whats the haps on the shaps in chitown ?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2008, 10:24 AM~10259075
> *nuttin much benny ,whats the haps on the shaps in chitown ?
> *


same o same o :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

HAS ANYONE SEEN SCRAPE PLATES ON ONE OF THESE LINCOLN.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 24 2008, 07:59 PM~10020502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE MAIN REASON FOR USING THAT EXTENSION


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 27 2008, 12:46 PM~10267554
> *WHATS THE MAIN REASON FOR USING THAT EXTENSION
> *



to extend the upper a-arm so the tire does lean in when raised also converts over to a unbreakable ball joint...


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jun 19 2006, 03:46 PM~5633809
> *Correct but are more luxury then the grand marquis and look nicer on front and back.  Mine is white with white 100 spokes...Its getting patterned on the roof and silver leafed and pinstriped, lifted in 4mo or so.
> *


ANY PICS OF THAT 03 U HAVE?


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 26 2008, 08:40 PM~10263244
> *HAS ANYONE SEEN SCRAPE PLATES ON ONE OF THESE LINCOLN.
> *


no but im thinking about cutting my car down to lay crossmember.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Mar 26 2008, 05:05 AM~10257909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 27 2008, 02:40 PM~10269498
> *THANKS HOMIE
> 
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)

anyone know where i can find booty kits for a 01 TC


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrew85_@Mar 27 2008, 06:25 PM~10271104
> *anyone know where i can find booty kits for a 01 TC
> *


 :twak: :twak: ANDREW WHATS WRONG WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 27 2008, 10:00 AM~10267629
> *to extend the upper a-arm so the tire does lean in when raised also converts over to a unbreakable ball joint...
> *


SO WHERE DO I GET A PAIR


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 28 2008, 01:34 AM~10273909
> *SO WHERE DO I GET A PAIR
> *




BMH...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 27 2008, 10:38 PM~10273950
> *BMH...
> *


WHO??? :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 28 2008, 01:39 AM~10273964
> *WHO??? :angry:
> *




:thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 24 2008, 07:46 PM~10244569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FUCKIN NICE


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

What do the a-arms from black magic run?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 28 2008, 06:51 AM~10274891
> *What do the a-arms from black magic run?
> *




The extenstions run a little over 100, 110 I believe... :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 28 2008, 07:29 AM~10275025
> *The extenstions run a little over 100, 110 I believe... :thumbsup:
> *


An arm or for the pair?


----------



## Etownrida (Nov 20, 2007)

How much would it be to get a 4 link put in a 2000 Linc. TC dont want nothing huge still wanna keep it drivable.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 24 2008, 06:46 PM~10244569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LOVE IT BUT DAMN YOU NEED THE CHROME FENDER TRIM.*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Mar 28 2008, 08:29 PM~10280217
> *I LOVE IT BUT DAMN YOU NEED THE CHROME FENDER TRIM.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Mar 28 2008, 07:29 PM~10280217
> *I LOVE IT BUT DAMN YOU NEED THE CHROME FENDER TRIM.
> *


x2 :thumbsdown: :barf: nice ass linc though  84homes, is that stock suspension?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 28 2008, 10:49 PM~10280385
> *x2  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  nice ass linc though  84homes,  is that stock suspension?
> *


FOR REAL I WANTED TO KNOW THAT ALSO


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

so u guys dont like the chrome trim how about chrome b pillers or rockers


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Mar 28 2008, 08:29 PM~10280217
> *I LOVE IT BUT DAMN YOU NEED THE CHROME FENDER TRIM.
> *


 :0 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

HERES MINE WHAT YALL THINK :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 28 2008, 11:14 PM~10281906
> *HERES MINE WHAT YALL THINK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Was it wrecked????


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Mar 28 2008, 07:29 PM~10280217
> *X5165498465165</span>*


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 28 2008, 11:18 PM~10281932
> *Was it wrecked????
> *


WHY U SAY THAT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 28 2008, 11:22 PM~10281949
> *WHY U SAY THAT
> *


Because it looks like the quarter has been repainted.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 28 2008, 11:22 PM~10281950
> *Because it looks like the quarter has been repainted.
> *


NAH THAT JUST THE FLASH

I CHECKED IT OUT NO ACCIDENTS WITH IT :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

anybody have pics of set-ups in the trunk.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 28 2008, 11:24 PM~10281956
> *NAH THAT JUST THE FLASH
> 
> I CHECKED IT OUT NO ACCIDENTS WITH IT :biggrin:
> *


Well it might not have been wrecked but i'm pretty sure that quarters been painted. But still looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 28 2008, 11:25 PM~10281965
> *Well it might not have been wrecked but i'm pretty sure that quarters been painted. But still looks good. :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

HERES ANOTHER ONE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 29 2008, 12:42 AM~10282030
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE
> 
> 
> ...


Im always happy to see a ride on 13s from Florida looks good bro.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ONLY GOT 1 PIC OF THA SETUP IN THA TRUNK...ALL THESE PICS ARE HOW IT USED 2 LOOK..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Heading to Tampa homies... Be there in a few hours...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*here's PSTA town car from Individuals CC San Jose Chapter*


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 28 2008, 09:49 PM~10280385
> *x2  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  nice ass linc though  84homes,  is that stock suspension?
> *


All stock with a 2 pump Pro hopper setup.


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Mar 28 2008, 09:29 PM~10280217
> *I LOVE IT BUT DAMN YOU NEED THE CHROME FENDER TRIM.
> *


Sorry Bro. Did not like them on the car.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 29 2008, 09:54 AM~10283068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 29 2008, 08:49 AM~10283037
> *All stock with a 2 pump Pro hopper setup.
> *


looks real clean man :thumbsup: pics of the setup?


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 28 2008, 11:52 PM~10282076
> *Im always happy to see a ride on 13s from Florida looks good bro.
> *


THANKS

I WAS GONNA GO WITH 14S BUT FROM I HEAR IT LOOKS BAD ON 13S SO FUCK IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 29 2008, 07:09 AM~10282673
> *ONLY GOT 1 PIC OF THA SETUP IN THA TRUNK...ALL THESE PICS ARE HOW IT USED 2 LOOK..
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trucnk setup. Have'nt seen it that way b4. How many batts could u fit down there?


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Picture of my set up. Keeping it simple for now.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 29 2008, 06:54 PM~10285951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANNA DO THE SAME WITH MINE BUT THREE PUMPS AND 2 12S

U GOT 10S RITE


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 29 2008, 08:55 PM~10285956
> *I WANNA DO THE SAME WITH MINE BUT THREE PUMPS AND 2 12S
> 
> U GOT 10S RITE
> *


8" W7's.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 26 2008, 06:40 PM~10263244
> *HAS ANYONE SEEN SCRAPE PLATES ON ONE OF THESE LINCOLN.
> *


I have on an old Cali Swangin DVD. Cant remember the Volume though...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 29 2008, 06:57 PM~10285964
> *8" W7's.
> *


DAMN


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Mar 29 2008, 06:58 PM~10285972
> *I have on an old Cali Swangin DVD. Cant remember the Volume though...
> *


HOW WOULD YOU SAY IT LOOKED


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

THIS MITE SOUND LIKE A DUMB QUESTION BUT HOW WOULD I BE ABLE TO TAKE THAT CARPET SHIT OFF FROM UNDER MY TRUNK AND PUT IT BACK ON CAUSE WANNA GET SOMETHING SOWED INTO IT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 29 2008, 08:54 PM~10285951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn...looks good as fuck freddy!!! really clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 29 2008, 07:01 PM~10285997
> *HOW WOULD YOU SAY IT LOOKED
> *


I thought it looked pretty cool, but personally i woulda got thicker bars than what i saw in the vid.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 29 2008, 09:54 PM~10285951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn fuckin clean!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

do you have any more picz of the ride


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 29 2008, 09:13 PM~10286061
> *THIS MITE SOUND LIKE A DUMB QUESTION BUT HOW WOULD I BE ABLE TO TAKE THAT CARPET SHIT OFF FROM UNDER MY TRUNK AND PUT IT BACK ON CAUSE WANNA GET SOMETHING SOWED INTO IT
> *


Mine came right out.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone think its possible to do 4 pumps and a single 15" woofer???


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 29 2008, 09:44 PM~10286257
> *do you have any more picz of the ride
> *


Post more tomorrow.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

FINALLY DRIVING THE LINCOLN HOME FROM THE BRAKE SHOP IN SANTA ANA :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

my daily


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 29 2008, 10:42 PM~10287426
> *FINALLY  DRIVING THE LINCOLN HOME FROM THE BRAKE SHOP IN SANTA ANA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 29 2008, 11:42 PM~10287426
> *FINALLY  DRIVING THE LINCOLN HOME FROM THE BRAKE SHOP IN SANTA ANA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Mar 29 2008, 09:50 PM~10285925
> *Nice trucnk setup. Have'nt seen it that way b4. How many batts could u fit down there?
> *


I WAS ABLE TO FIT 8 DOWN THERE 4 AND 4... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 30 2008, 08:26 AM~10288450
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: shes ready


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

84Homies

IM STILL WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2008, 01:36 PM~10289997
> *:biggrin:  shes ready
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: did u get the pic i sent


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2008, 04:05 PM~10290190
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 24 2008, 05:46 PM~10244569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhh snaps wasup bRO..shyt lookin clean to bad easter sunday was a messed up weather


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 30 2008, 01:32 PM~10289963
> *I WAS ABLE TO FIT 8 DOWN THERE 4 AND 4... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 30 2008, 02:33 AM~10288046
> *my daily
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

that one above looks like mine is that stock suspension and what size rims


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Mar 31 2008, 09:53 PM~10302435
> *that one above looks like mine is that stock suspension and what size rims
> 
> 
> ...



the ride that mexicanpoison quoted...nothing but trouble's ride is on 14's...!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

NOW HERE IS MY TOWN CAR DOING WHAT IT DO AND A LIL SOMETHING EXTRA LETHAL LOWS 2008 <center>
<a href="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y76/mrlethal4life/4171037674_236919716_IM1_07_240x180.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>
</center>


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 31 2008, 09:07 PM~10303254
> *the ride that mexicanpoison quoted...nothing but trouble's ride is on 14's...!!!
> *


its sittin on 14's daytons 72 spokes


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Mar 31 2008, 07:53 PM~10302435
> *that one above looks like mine is that stock suspension and what size rims
> 
> 
> ...


stock suspension homie for now


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 1 2008, 12:01 AM~10304590
> *its sittin on 14's daytons 72 spokes
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Well fellas friday is finally the day to get cut!!!! I'm as giddy as a school girl! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies... Just Got Home From Tampa...





A Few Pix I Snapped...

Lowyalty CC...



















The Homie Mo...














































:biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 1 2008, 03:29 AM~10304745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 1 2008, 12:29 AM~10304745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 1 2008, 03:29 AM~10304745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Apr 1 2008, 12:15 AM~10304659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## duece-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 1 2008, 01:58 AM~10305028
> *:0
> *


look like 15 inches :angry:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 1 2008, 03:08 AM~10304620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 1 2008, 03:17 PM~10308825
> *
> 
> 
> *





nice lincoln homie


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

A QUICK QUESTION FOR ANY BODY JUST GOT A 1998 TOWN CAR,NEED TO CHANGE FRONT END,WILL THE FRONT SUSPENSION OFF OF A 1980 TO 1983 BABY LINCOLN SUSPENSION FIT CAUSE I HAVE ONE OF THOSE CARS ALSO,HIT ME BACK


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 1 2008, 02:17 PM~10308825
> *
> 
> 
> *




FRAME FULLY BOXED, MOLDED, PAINTED TWICE , AND CUT AND BUFFED. FULL FRONT SUSPENSION CONVERSION AND CUSTOM FABRICATED 4 LINK REA SUS. GETTIN BROKEN DOWN FO CHROME ASAP


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 1 2008, 05:17 PM~10309839
> *
> 
> FRAME FULLY BOXED, MOLDED, PAINTED TWICE , AND CUT AND BUFFED. FULL FRONT SUSPENSION CONVERSION AND CUSTOM FABRICATED 4 LINK REA SUS. GETTIN BROKEN DOWN FO CHROME ASAP
> *


WOWSER HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINAL RESULTS  FRANKIE


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

lowyalty cc








[/quote]
















[/quote]


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 1 2008, 05:17 PM~10309839
> *
> 
> FRAME FULLY BOXED, MOLDED, PAINTED TWICE , AND CUT AND BUFFED. FULL FRONT SUSPENSION CONVERSION AND CUSTOM FABRICATED 4 LINK REA SUS. GETTIN BROKEN DOWN FO CHROME ASAP
> *


 :0 :0 cabrones :biggrin: too sad i sold mine .......................... j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 1 2008, 10:19 PM~10311359
> *:biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

any pics of the upper aarms ???? of any of these tc's


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 2 2008, 12:32 AM~10312981
> *any  pics  of  the upper aarms ????  of  any of  these  tc's
> *




:wave:




I Have The Ones You Sent ME!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 1 2008, 10:33 PM~10312997
> *:waves:
> i Have The Ones You Sent ME!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 2 2008, 02:18 AM~10313912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 2 2008, 03:17 AM~10313910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 2 2008, 03:18 AM~10313912
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  :thumbsdown:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname+Apr 1 2008, 02:27 AM~10304729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

X2



> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 2 2008, 02:18 AM~10313912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  X2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 2 2008, 09:57 AM~10314995
> * X2
> X2
> *


x3


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> lowyalty cc



















[/quote]
[/quote]

i got to see this car this past weekend in person and its bad as fuck!! :0


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

can put the front suspension from an 80 to 83 baby lincoln on my 1998 town car,please help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Etownrida (Nov 20, 2007)

does anyone know about how much it would be to fix my a/c cuz today i was hoping it and then i checked and saw that my lower pipe that goes into the black box of the a/c started to leak out all of my freeze on i guess that my cylinder moved moved and hit that lower a/c pipe :angry:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 28 2008, 10:00 PM~10281389
> *:0  :0  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


X2 LOOKS COO JUST LIKE THAT


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 2 2008, 12:18 AM~10313912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*PSTA TOWN CAR FROM INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB SAN JOSE CHAPTER*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 2 2008, 10:54 PM~10322667
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: DAMMMNN NICE !!!!!!


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 2 2008, 10:54 PM~10322667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

>


[/quote]

i got to see this car this past weekend in person and its bad as fuck!! :0
[/quote]




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 3 2008, 12:54 AM~10322667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOMEBOY DROVE THIS LINCOLN 9 HOURS TO GET TO THE TAMPA SHOW THIS PASSED WEEKEND


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

wired62
damn you drove it man!!!!are you still going to drive it as your daily???


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

WHATS UP MAYHEM/FORGIVEN :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 2 2008, 11:31 PM~10322414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF MY FAVORITES


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 3 2008, 12:21 PM~10325650
> *WHATS UP MAYHEM/FORGIVEN  :biggrin:
> *


  WHATS UP HOMIE ARE YOU COMMING TO SAN BERNANDINO?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 3 2008, 12:11 PM~10325568
> *wired62
> damn you drove it man!!!!are you still going to drive it as your daily???
> *


fresh out the paint booth,,,drivin all the way to Tampa!!!...after not even driving the car for a year!!!!!!!..charged the battery,crunk it up, after paint,,checked the fluids,,,and rolled out at 4;00 a.m.....if u seen the build up,,pics were posted day by day,,,,so,,,,,ITS A RIDA!!!!!!!!!.....on 13'z!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


.i got Isuzu Rodeo for daily...nothing special,,,but,,better on gas....lol






little history on the car,,,,,,i painted it black last year,,,,to get ready for this spring fling panama city beach show,,turned out like shit after cuttin and buffin,,,so it sat in my back yard for year,,,March 07' -march 08'....didnt even drive it around the block....barely even cranked it up to keep the battery charged


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 3 2008, 01:54 AM~10322667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


much props bro thats a super tight linc my fav one out there


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 3 2008, 11:29 AM~10325705
> * WHATS UP HOMIE ARE YOU COMMING TO SAN BERNANDINO?
> *


dont know ?? job change :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 3 2008, 10:44 AM~10324782
> *HOMEBOY DROVE THIS LINCOLN 9 HOURS TO GET TO THE TAMPA SHOW THIS PASSED WEEKEND
> *


THATS A RIDER RIGHT THEIR


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 2 2008, 10:54 PM~10322667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 3 2008, 03:34 PM~10326184
> *fresh out the paint booth,,,drivin all the way to Tampa!!!...after not even driving the car for a year!!!!!!!..charged the battery,crunk it up, after paint,,checked the fluids,,,and rolled out at 4;00 a.m.....if u seen the build up,,pics were posted day by day,,,,so,,,,,ITS A RIDA!!!!!!!!!.....on 13'z!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> .i got Isuzu Rodeo for daily...nothing special,,,but,,better on gas....lol
> little history on the car,,,,,,i painted it black last year,,,,to get ready for this spring fling panama city beach show,,turned out like shit after cuttin and buffin,,,so it sat in my back yard for year,,,March 07' -march 08'....didnt even drive it around the block....barely even cranked it up to keep the battery charged
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

>


[/quote]

i got to see this car this past weekend in person and its bad as fuck!! :0
[/quote]
lincoln james says nice job homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

i got to see this car this past weekend in person and its bad as fuck!! :0
[/quote]
lincoln james says nice job homie
[/quote]



:0


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

i got to see this car this past weekend in person and its bad as fuck!! :0
[/quote]
lincoln james says nice job homie
[/quote]




thanks homie


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

i got to see this car this past weekend in person and its bad as fuck!! :0
[/quote]
lincoln james says nice job homie
[/quote]




thanks homie


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Etownrida_@Apr 2 2008, 07:52 PM~10319736
> *does anyone know about how much it would be to fix my a/c cuz today i was hoping it and then i checked and saw that my lower pipe that goes into the black box of the a/c started to leak out all of my freeze on i guess that my cylinder moved moved and hit that lower a/c pipe  :angry:
> *



this ***** said "freeze on" instead of freon

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 3 2008, 11:10 PM~10329793
> *this ***** said "freeze on" instead of freon
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> lowyalty cc



















[/quote]
[/quote]

how did you bypass the computer?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 3 2008, 11:10 PM~10329793
> *this ***** said "freeze on" instead of freon
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





Bwahahahahahahaha!!! :rofl:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 3 2008, 12:54 AM~10322667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it mo...you do graphics n all now huh, man, i wish i never moved!!!

you got down man, thast bad-ass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 3 2008, 09:39 PM~10330156
> *damn it mo...you do graphics n all now huh, man, i wish i never moved!!!
> 
> you got down man, thast bad-ass!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up Ralphie,,,,,,actually J.D(90towncar) helped me out on this one.....turned out nice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 3 2008, 11:21 PM~10330596
> *whats up Ralphie,,,,,,actually J.D(90towncar) helped me out on this one.....turned out nice
> *


Thats a bit of an understatement I think :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 4 2008, 05:27 AM~10332212
> *Thats a bit of an understatement I think  :biggrin:
> *


Yes I second that.


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

>


[/quote]

how did you bypass the computer?
[/quote]
alot of rewireing :angry:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 08:12 AM~10332368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wow


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 07:06 AM~10332354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

did you use a pigytail or whatever they call them


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I HEARD THAT PURPLE LINCOLN WAS ALREADY READY FIXED UP THAT WHO EVER OWNS IT NOW BOUGHT FROM SOMEONE AND JUST SWITCHED THE ENGINE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 4 2008, 11:52 AM~10334392
> *I HEARD THAT PURPLE LINCOLN WAS ALREADY READY FIXED UP THAT WHO EVER OWNS IT NOW BOUGHT FROM SOMEONE AND JUST SWITCHED THE ENGINE
> *


THAT WAS THE PURPLE ONE FROM UCE CAR CLUB I THINK


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 4 2008, 10:52 AM~10334392
> *I HEARD THAT PURPLE LINCOLN WAS ALREADY READY FIXED UP THAT WHO EVER OWNS IT NOW BOUGHT FROM SOMEONE AND JUST SWITCHED THE ENGINE
> *


They did a hell of a lot more then jus swap the engine. But yes it has swapped hands a couple times since the original owner.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

How it was originally done.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Look on the very first page,it's the first car on this topic. And he's done alot more to that car then just the engine.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 4 2008, 02:14 PM~10335050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I HEARD THAT WHITE LINCOLN WAS ALREADY READY LIKE THAT WHO EVER OWNS IT NOW BOUGHT FROM SOMEONE AND JUST PUT RIMS ON IT


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 4 2008, 12:50 PM~10335298
> *I HEARD THAT WHITE LINCOLN WAS ALREADY READY LIKE THAT WHO EVER OWNS IT NOW BOUGHT FROM SOMEONE AND JUST PUT RIMS ON IT
> *


4REAL I DIDNT KNOW THAT :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 07:06 AM~10332354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass...Looking real nice man...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 4 2008, 02:50 PM~10335298
> *I HEARD THAT WHITE LINCOLN WAS ALREADY READY LIKE THAT WHO EVER OWNS IT NOW BOUGHT FROM SOMEONE AND JUST PUT RIMS ON IT
> *


WAHAHA!


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 4 2008, 10:52 AM~10334392
> *I HEARD THAT PURPLE LINCOLN WAS ALREADY READY FIXED UP THAT WHO EVER OWNS IT NOW BOUGHT FROM SOMEONE AND JUST SWITCHED THE ENGINE
> *




i have redone everything exept the purple base i could have change the color but thats one of the things i like from the car  
everything is new engine , hydraulics ,intirior belly painted , frame painted ,murals, shaved fire wall i have gone thru alot to get this car to work specially when i had a 3 month dead line i guess to alot of people it dosen't look like much but it was alot of work makeing this lincoln happen


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

oh yeah i almos forgot all new exaust


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 4 2008, 08:02 AM~10333010
> *
> *


x2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 02:47 PM~10336281
> *i have redone everything  exept the purple base i could have change the color but thats one of the things i like from the car
> everything is new engine , hydraulics ,intirior  belly painted , frame painted  ,murals, shaved fire wall  i have gone thru alot to get this car to work  specially when i had a 3 month dead line  i guess to alot of people it dosen't look  like much but it was  alot of work  makeing this lincoln happen
> *


uve done alot to this car! car is bad as fuck! idiots like that are always gonna have something stupid 2 say. :angry:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 01:47 PM~10336281
> *i have redone everything  exept the purple base i could have change the color but thats one of the things i like from the car
> everything is new engine , hydraulics ,intirior  belly painted , frame painted  ,murals, shaved fire wall  i have gone thru alot to get this car to work  specially when i had a 3 month dead line  i guess to alot of people it dosen't look  like much but it was  alot of work  makeing this lincoln happen
> *


saw it in tampa bad ass car


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 05:12 AM~10332368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 4 2008, 01:52 PM~10334392
> *I HEARD THAT PURPLE LINCOLN WAS ALREADY READY FIXED UP THAT WHO EVER OWNS IT NOW BOUGHT FROM SOMEONE AND JUST SWITCHED THE ENGINE
> *


naw man he did more than just swap the motor...I give the new owner mad fuckin props on that motor sawp though cuz I havent seen any other town car(98-2000)with a motor swap like that but anyway heres some old pic how that car first lookd one it was owen by Lincolnjames


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 02:47 PM~10336281
> *i have redone everything  exept the purple base i could have change the color but thats one of the things i like from the car
> everything is new engine , hydraulics ,intirior  belly painted , frame painted  ,murals, shaved fire wall  i have gone thru alot to get this car to work  specially when i had a 3 month dead line  i guess to alot of people it dosen't look  like much but it was  alot of work  makeing this lincoln happen
> *


I AINT SAYING IT TO HATE BUT I HEARD ALOT OF PEOPLE IN TAMPA TALKING AHIT LIKE (YEAH ANYONE CAN SWAP OUT AN ENGINE)

BUT THE CAR IS BAD AS FUCK :biggrin: ARE ALL THE LIGHTS TURNED ON IT YOUR DASH


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 4 2008, 07:49 PM~10337545
> *I AINT SAYING IT TO HATE BUT I HEARD ALOT OF PEOPLE IN TAMPA TALKING AHIT LIKE (YEAH ANYONE CAN SWAP OUT AN ENGINE)BUT THE CAR IS BAD AS FUCK :biggrin: ARE ALL THE LIGHTS TURNED ON IT YOUR DASH
> *


 HATERS


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 4 2008, 05:54 PM~10337582
> *HATERS
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT IM SAYING


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 4 2008, 05:49 PM~10337545
> *I AINT SAYING IT TO HATE BUT I HEARD ALOT OF PEOPLE IN TAMPA TALKING AHIT LIKE (YEAH ANYONE CAN SWAP OUT AN ENGINE)
> 
> BUT THE CAR IS BAD AS FUCK :biggrin: ARE ALL THE LIGHTS TURNED ON IT YOUR DASH
> *





yes sir all lights are on thats why that shit was so hard to wire up that fucking car has computers for everything :angry: even geting the power windows to work was a challenge im using original fuel pump and tank power seats work lights work i didnt have the head lights hooked up in tampa but they work now  i know that anyone can do a motor swap but no one ever done it to a lincoln thats why i did it so fuck what the haters think its my car i done the work and thats all that matters to me if you dont like it oh well it doesn't fade me


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 10:05 PM~10338996
> *yes sir all lights are on  thats  why that shit was so hard to wire up  that fucking car has computers for everything  :angry:  even geting the power windows to work was a challenge  im using  original fuel pump and tank  power seats work lights work  i didnt have the head lights  hooked up in tampa but they  work now    i know that anyone can do a motor swap but no one ever  done it to a lincoln thats why i did it so fuck what the haters think its my car i done the work  and thats all that matters to me  if you dont like it  oh well  it doesn't fade  me
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: much props homie da ride looks good


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 4 2008, 09:18 PM~10339075
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: much  props  homie da ride  looks good
> *




thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 5 2008, 12:05 AM~10338996
> *yes sir all lights are on  thats  why that shit was so hard to wire up  that fucking car has computers for everything  :angry:  even geting the power windows to work was a challenge  im using  original fuel pump and tank  power seats work lights work  i didnt have the head lights  hooked up in tampa but they  work now    i know that anyone can do a motor swap but no one ever  done it to a lincoln thats why i did it so fuck what the haters think its my car i done the work  and thats all that matters to me  if you dont like it  oh well  it doesn't fade  me
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

you know the saying homie.. if they hating u must be doing something right!! now if they stop talkin thats when u gotta worry!!

and mad props on the car bro!! shit is HARD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impress213 (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 03:57 PM~10336824
> *
> *


TTT TO MY BIG BRO YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DID TO THAT LINCOLN IS A FIRST PEOPLE DONT HAVE NOTHIN BETTER TO DO THEN HATE TTT LOWYALTY C.C TO THE TOP


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 09:05 PM~10338996
> *yes sir all lights are on  thats  why that shit was so hard to wire up  that fucking car has computers for everything  :angry:  even geting the power windows to work was a challenge  im using  original fuel pump and tank  power seats work lights work  i didnt have the head lights  hooked up in tampa but they  work now    i know that anyone can do a motor swap but no one ever  done it to a lincoln thats why i did it so fuck what the haters think its my car i done the work  and thats all that matters to me  if you dont like it  oh well  it doesn't fade  me
> *


yeah fuck the haters g keep up the good work.next time you come to fla holla

i seen you trailering it to the after hop


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 11:05 PM~10338996
> *yes sir all lights are on  thats  why that shit was so hard to wire up  that fucking car has computers for everything  :angry:  even geting the power windows to work was a challenge  im using  original fuel pump and tank  power seats work lights work  i didnt have the head lights  hooked up in tampa but they  work now    i know that anyone can do a motor swap but no one ever  done it to a lincoln thats why i did it so fuck what the haters think its my car i done the work  and thats all that matters to me  if you dont like it  oh well  it doesn't fade  me
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 10:05 PM~10338996
> *yes sir all lights are on  thats  why that shit was so hard to wire up  that fucking car has computers for everything  :angry:  even geting the power windows to work was a challenge  im using  original fuel pump and tank  power seats work lights work  i didnt have the head lights  hooked up in tampa but they  work now    i know that anyone can do a motor swap but no one ever  done it to a lincoln thats why i did it so fuck what the haters think its my car i done the work  and thats all that matters to me  if you dont like it  oh well  it doesn't fade  me
> *


BEAUTIFUL WORK ON THAT CAR HOMIE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Apr 4 2008, 10:03 PM~10339361
> *you know the saying homie.. if they hating u must be doing something right!! now if they stop talkin thats when u gotta worry!!
> 
> and mad props on the car bro!! shit is HARD!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: 
Engine swaps aren't as easy as everyone makes it sound especially on computer car. If it was, More of the people talking shit would have done it! I KNOW!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 4 2008, 11:05 PM~10338996
> *yes sir all lights are on   thats  why that shit was so hard to wire up  that fucking car has computers for everything   :angry:   even geting the power windows to work was a challenge  im using  original fuel pump and tank  power seats work lights work   i didnt have the head lights  hooked up in tampa but they  work now     i know that anyone can do a motor swap but no one ever  done it to a lincoln thats why i did it so fuck what the haters think its my car i done the work  and thats all that matters to me  if you dont like it  oh well  it doesn't fade  me
> *


that shit is bad ass man and it's a bitch to get all the computers towork...I know cause we are putting in a 350 all carb in my 96 fleet...Good work man...   And most of them idiots talking shit don't have a car or drive fucking pieces of shit hoopties and don't know what it takes to build a car...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn... its been 20 pages since i was last in here.... :angry:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Still need to finish it all up(chrome,polish,paint)


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 4 2008, 01:52 PM~10334392
> *I HEARD THAT PURPLE LINCOLN WAS ALREADY READY FIXED UP THAT WHO EVER OWNS IT NOW BOUGHT FROM SOMEONE AND JUST SWITCHED THE ENGINE
> *






Stupid Mother Fucker....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 6 2008, 12:48 AM~10345840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 5 2008, 02:45 PM~10342736
> *that shit is bad ass man and it's a bitch to get all the computers towork...I know  cause we are putting in a 350 all carb in my 96 fleet...Good work man...    And most of them idiots talking shit don't have a car or drive fucking pieces of shit hoopties and don't know what it takes to build a car...
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 6 2008, 01:48 AM~10345840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 6 2008, 03:48 AM~10345840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Daytime pics!!!!!



















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 6 2008, 01:14 PM~10348261
> *Daytime pics!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to the gangsta ass lean :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 6 2008, 01:40 PM~10348370
> *what happened to the gangsta ass lean :biggrin:
> *


What this??? :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 6 2008, 02:48 AM~10345840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lOOKS GOOD...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 6 2008, 01:53 PM~10348411
> *What this??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how far are your uppers extended?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

AT ELYSIAN PARK TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2008, 07:40 PM~10349166
> *AT ELYSIAN PARK TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: time to add these to my topic


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 6 2008, 03:13 PM~10348722
> *how far are your uppers extended?
> *


About 1-1/2


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 6 2008, 01:48 AM~10345840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookn good bro


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2008, 05:40 PM~10349166
> *AT ELYSIAN PARK TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Apr 6 2008, 02:03 PM~10348461
> *lOOKS GOOD...
> *


Thank you!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 6 2008, 09:55 PM~10351779
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lookn  good  bro
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2008, 04:40 PM~10349166
> *AT ELYSIAN PARK TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at your car makes me want to get my belly painted and chromed.Looks real good! :cheesy:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 7 2008, 02:07 AM~10353044
> *Looking at your car makes me want to get my belly painted and chromed.Looks real good! :cheesy:
> *


 Damn its late no rest for the wicked


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 7 2008, 02:12 AM~10353049
> *Damn its late no rest for the wicked
> *


What up Scooby? Yeah insomnia's a mother fucker!!! 

How's your linc coming along???


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2008, 04:40 PM~10349166
> *AT ELYSIAN PARK TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks lovely as usual :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Apr 7 2008, 09:46 AM~10354081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 5 2008, 11:48 PM~10345840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wanted to say whats up! nice to see you lifted it Fred!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 7 2008, 02:19 AM~10353055
> *What up Scooby? Yeah insomnia's a mother fucker!!!
> 
> How's your linc coming along???
> *


 Its sanded and taped just saving parts Im having a hell of a time getting the title so I stopped working on it for now


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm thinking of converting my spindles this year and switch to 13s does anyone have a problem with 13s on their car?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 7 2008, 01:47 PM~10356127
> *I'm thinking of converting my spindles this year and switch to 13s does anyone have a problem with 13s on their car?
> *


NOPE DO THE SWAP AND YOUR ALL GOOD


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 6 2008, 02:58 AM~10345881
> *Stupid Mother Fucker....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAA DAMM HOMIE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ST8 UP CALLED HIM A STUPID MOTHERFUCKER,,,,,,,,,,BE EASY ON HIM SCRILLA ITS EASY TO UNDERSTAND HIS HATE ,,,U SEE HIS WHITE PEICE OF SHIT ON WIRES (FUCKIN HATER) :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bwahahqhahahahahahahaha


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 4 2008, 02:50 PM~10335298
> *I HEARD THAT WHITE LINCOLN WAS ALREADY READY LIKE THAT WHO EVER OWNS IT NOW BOUGHT FROM SOMEONE AND JUST PUT RIMS ON IT
> *


    NETA :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

i got a question my car pulls to the right but only when its raining why is that


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Apr 7 2008, 01:46 PM~10356600
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAA      DAMM HOMIE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ST8 UP CALLED HIM A STUPID MOTHERFUCKER,,,,,,,,,,BE EASY ON HIM SCRILLA ITS EASY TO UNDERSTAND HIS HATE ,,,U SEE HIS WHITE PEICE OF SHIT ON WIRES (FUCKIN HATER) :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 7 2008, 02:51 PM~10356651
> *bwahahqhahahahahahahaha
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G+Apr 7 2008, 04:56 PM~10356678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup my brotha from anotha motha


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 7 2008, 02:04 PM~10356754
> *get a wheel allignment u assclown !!
> sup my brotha from anotha motha
> *


I DID ASSHOLE ITS ALL GOOD EXCEPT WHEN IT RAINS


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I BEEN THINKING BOUT TAKING MY TINT OFF CAUSE I CANT REALLY SEE MY PLAQUE :angry: 


BUT SOMEONE TOLD TO JUST TAKE THE TINT OFF THE BACK WINDSHEILD AINT SEEN NO ONE DO THAT DONT WANNA MAKE MY RIDE LOOK RETARTED


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 7 2008, 05:21 PM~10356933
> *I DID ASSHOLE ITS ALL GOOD EXCEPT WHEN IT RAINS
> *


then your cars as dumb as you are!


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 7 2008, 02:31 PM~10357039
> *then your cars as dumb as you are!
> *


GODDAMN NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 7 2008, 10:57 AM~10355161
> *Wanted to say whats up!  nice to see you lifted it Fred!
> *


Thanks Jason!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 6 2008, 01:48 AM~10345840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looks good bro :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2008, 01:07 PM~10356313
> *NOPE DO THE SWAP AND YOUR ALL GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2008, 07:40 PM~10349166
> *AT ELYSIAN PARK TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS HOMIE... THAT WHITE LOOKIN IMMACULATE! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 7 2008, 03:04 PM~10356754
> *
> sup my brotha from anotha motha
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE ABOUT TO GO WORK ON MY RIDE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2008, 07:14 PM~10358335
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who's the owner of this car? 2years ago it was my favourite


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i like how u guys did your lights,,,,i started to do mine,,but didnt want it to look too much like the Majestic series black one.....


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 7 2008, 02:12 PM~10356374
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

AT THE SYSTEM SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2008, 07:40 PM~10359075
> *AT THE SYSTEM SHOP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


daaaamn,,i didnt realize my set-up was almost just like yours :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 7 2008, 07:47 PM~10359144
> *daaaamn,,i didnt realize my set-up was almost just like yours :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 IT WILL BE DIFFERENT SOON THEN :biggrin: WE CANT HAVE THEM LOOKING THE SAME  YOURS LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FORGIVEN

what are you droppin n there 2 12"


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 7 2008, 07:51 PM~10359203
> *FORGIVEN
> 
> what are you droppin n there 2 12"
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2008, 09:53 PM~10359226
> *YES SIR :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 7 2008, 03:56 PM~10356678
> *i got a question my car pulls to the right but only when its raining why is that
> *


Mine does to. And I talked to another owner that said the same thing. Did you do a spindle swap?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 7 2008, 02:47 PM~10356127
> *I'm thinking of converting my spindles this year and switch to 13s does anyone have a problem with 13s on their car?
> *


Anyone else? Needs some feedback.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Mine also does it when it's raining out, and i've done the spindle swap. I haven't figured it out yet. Thinking possibly uneven pressure or something along those lines. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 8 2008, 06:57 AM~10362235
> *Mine also does it when it's raining out, and i've done the spindle swap. I haven't figured it out yet. Thinking possibly uneven pressure or something along those lines. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



maybe 13" and rain dont mix .....traction to the road!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 8 2008, 04:53 AM~10362300
> *maybe 13" and rain dont mix .....traction to the road!!!!!
> *


I don't think thats the problem. It's not just sliding, it forcefully yanks the car to the right. Almost like the left front rotor is not working.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 8 2008, 07:07 AM~10362333
> *I don't think thats the problem. It's not just sliding, it forcefully yanks the car to the right. Almost like the left front rotor is not working.
> *


Mine does it every great once in a while with stocks on but happens more often with my wires on it. 

I thought it might be because of the water slinging of the wire wheels offset in the back into the rotor. :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Apr 7 2008, 07:25 PM~10357962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 7 2008, 05:23 PM~10357949
> *BADASS HOMIE... THAT WHITE LOOKIN IMMACULATE! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DOGGIE YOURS LOOKS GOOD TOO


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

gonna go check this one out today.

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?rdpa...ice=&cardist=14


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 8 2008, 03:44 AM~10362212
> *Mine does to. And I talked to another owner that said the same thing. Did you do a spindle swap?
> *


YEAH I GOT THE SWAP BUT A FRIEND IS RIDING ON SPACERS AND SAYS IT DOES IT ON HIS TO.

BUT GOOD TO SEE I AINT THE ONLY ONE HAVING THAT PROBLEM


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 8 2008, 12:23 PM~10364337
> *gonna go check this one out today.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?rdpa...ice=&cardist=14
> *


NICE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 8 2008, 02:49 PM~10364557
> *NICE
> *


SUP BRO


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 8 2008, 12:56 PM~10364598
> *SUP BRO
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE GETTIN IT READY FOR SAN BERNANDINO.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 7 2008, 05:27 PM~10357010
> *I BEEN THINKING BOUT TAKING MY TINT OFF CAUSE I CANT REALLY SEE MY PLAQUE :angry:
> BUT SOMEONE TOLD TO JUST TAKE THE TINT OFF THE BACK WINDSHEILD AINT SEEN NO ONE DO THAT DONT WANNA MAKE MY RIDE LOOK RETARTED
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 8 2008, 03:09 PM~10364722
> *CHILLIN HOMIE GETTIN IT READY FOR SAN BERNANDINO.
> *


KOOL,TAKE LOTTA PIX BRO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 8 2008, 01:16 PM~10364770
> *KOOL,TAKE LOTTA PIX BRO
> *


  I GOT YOU DOGGIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 8 2008, 03:16 PM~10364770
> *KOOL,TAKE LOTTA PIX BRO
> *






:yes:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 8 2008, 12:11 PM~10364740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YALL MUTHAFUCKERS CRACK ME UP WITH ALL THIS BULLSHIT.IM JST ASKING QUESTIONS


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 8 2008, 02:11 PM~10364740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHA!


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 8 2008, 05:57 AM~10362235
> *Mine also does it when it's raining out, and i've done the spindle swap. I haven't figured it out yet. Thinking possibly uneven pressure or something along those lines. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


mine does it to when it was all stock put all new brake lines calibers rotors and pads and it still did it stock but only when its wet out


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 8 2008, 05:27 PM~10366530
> *mine does it to when it was all stock put all new brake lines calibers rotors and pads and it still did it stock but only when its wet out
> *


Thats weird... sounds like a common problem. Mine never pulls in any direction. When it rains it does take longer to stop then normal but no pulling.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

homies town car from VA


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Apr 8 2008, 05:46 PM~10367163
> *Thats weird... sounds like a common problem. Mine never pulls in any direction. When it rains it does take longer to stop then normal but no pulling.
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT MINE DOES TO


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Apr 8 2008, 08:46 PM~10367163
> *Thats weird... sounds like a common problem. Mine never pulls in any direction. When it rains it does take longer to stop then normal but no pulling.
> *




its got something to do with the rain and 13"s wheither its traction or not 
mine only pulls to the right when its raining !!!! but it seems to be overall hassle to TC

HOW MANY ARE ON 13"S AND HYDROS AND IT PULLS WHEN RAINING?????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 9 2008, 10:19 AM~10372370
> *its got something to do with the rain and 13"s  wheither its traction or not
> mine only pulls to the right when its raining !!!! but it seems to be overall hassle to TC
> 
> ...


MINES ONLY ON 13S BUT NO HYDROS


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

so its a problem with 13"s and rain???? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

HEY QUICK QUESTION....WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THIS RIDE










AND ANY ONE HAVE MORE PICS OF IT....
AND THERE WAS A SILVER ONE ASWELL PATTERNED THA FUCK OUT I THINK CALLED SKITTLES OR SOMETHING... ANYBODY CAN POST PICS OF THOSE CARS LOAST TIME I SAW THEM WERE A WHILLLLE BACK...THANKS


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 9 2008, 02:38 PM~10374429
> *HEY QUICK QUESTION....WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THIS RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


Here it is now!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 9 2008, 08:51 PM~10376234
> *:0
> *


thatz what i was saying


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 9 2008, 05:40 PM~10376110
> *Here it is now!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKED BETTER HOW IT FIRST WAS


BUT I WAS WONDERING YALL KNOW WHOS THE OWNER OF A ORANGE LINCOLN THAT WAS USED IN THE PHOTO SHOOT WITH THE GAME FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE A WHILE BACK.I WAS WONDERING WHAT KIND OF SETUP HE HAD


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 9 2008, 06:22 PM~10376537
> *BUT I WAS WONDERING YALL KNOW WHOS THE OWNER OF A ORANGE LINCOLN THAT WAS USED IN THE PHOTO SHOOT WITH THE GAME FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE A WHILE BACK.I WAS WONDERING WHAT KIND OF SETUP HE HAD
> *


It was roosters car, so who knows what setup he had in it.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Majestics San Diego


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 10 2008, 02:06 AM~10379378
> *Majestics San Diego
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 10 2008, 03:06 AM~10379378
> *Majestics San Diego
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 10 2008, 02:06 AM~10379378
> *Majestics San Diego
> 
> 
> ...



looking good


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 10 2008, 12:06 AM~10379378
> *Majestics San Diego
> 
> 
> ...


that tc is killin it!!  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 10 2008, 08:23 AM~10380543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE BIG C.A. REPPIN DADE COUNTY!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 10 2008, 02:06 AM~10379378
> *Majestics San Diego
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is nice!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 10 2008, 08:32 AM~10380596
> *THE BIG C.A. REPPIN DADE COUNTY!!
> *


X2


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 10 2008, 10:23 AM~10380543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 10 2008, 09:23 AM~10380543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 10 2008, 08:23 AM~10380543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this one....just needs to either get chrome KO's or some more gold on the car (just my opinion) but otherwise its sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Mar 24 2008, 04:46 PM~10244569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FORGIVEN

LAGARTO SKINS READY AND WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 1 2008, 02:17 PM~10308825
> *
> 
> 
> *



*2 WEEKS AFTER HAD A GAS HOPPING ACCIDENT*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 10 2008, 06:52 PM~10384722
> *2 WEEKS AFTER HAD  A GAS HOPPING ACCIDENT
> 
> 
> ...


I heard he hopped into the side of a school bus full of kids...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHATS THE BIGGEST SIZE CYLENDER I CAN GET IN THE BACK OF MY 98 WITH MODIFYING BUT STILL BEING ABLE TO LAYON THE GROUND CAUSE I WANT A BADASS LOOKING 3 WHEEL


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 10 2008, 05:18 PM~10384415
> *FORGIVEN
> 
> LAGARTO SKINS READY AND WAITING :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 GIVE ME A LIL TIME BROTHA  DONT TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 10 2008, 05:52 PM~10384722
> *2 WEEKS AFTER HAD  A GAS HOPPING ACCIDENT
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT SUCKS, GIVE ME THE FRONT END :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 10 2008, 08:44 PM~10385269
> *WHATS THE BIGGEST SIZE CYLENDER I CAN GET IN THE BACK OF MY 98 WITH MODIFYING BUT STILL BEING ABLE TO LAYON THE GROUND CAUSE I WANT A BADASS LOOKING 3 WHEEL
> *


IKT DOESNT MATTER WHAT SIZE CYLINDER U RUN IF U WANNA LAY ON THE GROUND IT DEPENDS ON THE COIL... AND U CAN GET SOME 12'S ..U STILL MIGHT NBOT BE ABLE 2 LOCK THEM UP ALL THE WAY DUE 2 OUR REAREND...AND U CANT STAND A 3 UNLESS U 4 LINK IT... ONLY TURNIN 3'S ...SO IF U WANT A BADASS LOONKIN 3 U GUNNA HAVE 2 DO SUMTHIN LIKE ABEL AND 4 LINK THAT HOE LOL


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 10 2008, 05:46 PM~10385287
> *:0  :0 GIVE ME A LIL TIME BROTHA  DONT TRIP :biggrin:
> *




JUS MESSIN W YA DECIDED TO THROW IN THAT AVESTRUS . IM READY WEN U ARE NO RUSH CARNAL


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 10 2008, 08:08 PM~10385495
> *JUS MESSIN W YA DECIDED TO THROW IN THAT AVESTRUS . IM READY WEN U ARE NO RUSH CARNAL
> *


in what? :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WAS GOOD INDIVIDUAL TX RYDER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* Luxury Roller*, Nameless, Rascal King, cadillac on chrome, scooby, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER
what up man hows the ride :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 10 2008, 12:53 PM~10381115
> *bitch is nice!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 10 2008, 05:28 PM~10383993
> *clean  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bro.


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 8 2008, 07:30 AM~10362788
> *Mine does it every great once in a while with stocks on but happens more often with my wires on it.
> 
> I thought it might be because of the water slinging of the wire wheels offset in the back into the rotor. :dunno:
> *




Holy Shit! I thought i was the only one! Mine would be pretty severe (i have a 92 towncar), especially during heavy downpours...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 10 2008, 07:08 PM~10385495
> *JUS MESSIN W YA DECIDED TO THROW IN THAT AVESTRUS . IM READY WEN U ARE NO RUSH CARNAL
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 10 2008, 05:52 PM~10384722
> *2 WEEKS AFTER HAD  A GAS HOPPING ACCIDENT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 en la madre :0 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 10 2008, 06:14 PM~10385550
> *WAS GOOD INDIVIDUAL TX RYDER :biggrin:
> *




CHILLIN CHILLIN, SUP W U HOMIE?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 10 2008, 06:13 PM~10385536
> *in what?  :uh:
> *




HIS EXCURSION :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 10 2008, 04:52 PM~10384722
> *2 WEEKS AFTER HAD  A GAS HOPPING ACCIDENT
> 
> 
> ...


what he hit?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 10 2008, 06:51 PM~10385364
> *IKT DOESNT MATTER WHAT SIZE CYLINDER U RUN IF U WANNA LAY ON THE GROUND IT DEPENDS ON THE COIL... AND U CAN GET SOME 12'S ..U STILL MIGHT NBOT BE ABLE 2 LOCK THEM UP ALL THE WAY DUE 2 OUR REAREND...AND U CANT STAND A 3 UNLESS U 4 LINK IT... ONLY TURNIN 3'S ...SO IF U WANT A BADASS LOONKIN 3 U GUNNA HAVE 2 DO SUMTHIN LIKE ABEL AND 4 LINK THAT HOE LOL
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 10 2008, 09:30 PM~10386825
> *HIS EXCURSION :0
> *


expedition frankie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 10 2008, 07:08 PM~10385495
> *JUS MESSIN W YA DECIDED TO THROW IN THAT AVESTRUS . IM READY WEN U ARE NO RUSH CARNAL
> *


AFTER SAN BERNANDINO ILL BE HITTIN YOU UP DOGGIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY NEW TUCK


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^WTF! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 10 2008, 11:24 PM~10387830
> *^^^WTF! :biggrin:
> *


JUST PLAYING HOMIE, WERE PUTTING IN THE NEW COILS :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 10 2008, 10:31 PM~10387875
> *JUST PLAYING HOMIE, WERE PUTTING IN THE NEW COILS :biggrin:
> *


I was gonna say kiss those tires goodbye within a few days :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 10 2008, 05:51 PM~10385364
> *IKT DOESNT MATTER WHAT SIZE CYLINDER U RUN IF U WANNA LAY ON THE GROUND IT DEPENDS ON THE COIL... AND U CAN GET SOME 12'S ..U STILL MIGHT NBOT BE ABLE 2 LOCK THEM UP ALL THE WAY DUE 2 OUR REAREND...AND U CANT STAND A 3 UNLESS U 4 LINK IT... ONLY TURNIN 3'S ...SO IF U WANT A BADASS LOONKIN 3 U GUNNA HAVE 2 DO SUMTHIN LIKE ABEL AND 4 LINK THAT HOE LOL
> *


OH I ALREADY KNOW ABOUT THE REAR SUSPENSION ON THESE CARS AND WILL HAVE TO GET A CUSTOM LINK TO MAKE STAND THREE IM JUST LOOKING FOR WHATS A GOOD REAR THAT WOULD LAY BUT STILL GIVE ME A MEAN LOOKING 3.

BUT ALSO WHATS A GOOD SPRING FOR THE FRONT WHEN I HOP IT CAUSE SO FAR A FRIEND TOLD ME TO GO WITH A 4 TON UP FRONT CAUSE OF THE WEIGHT THESE CARS HAVE


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 10 2008, 06:52 PM~10384722
> *2 WEEKS AFTER HAD  A GAS HOPPING ACCIDENT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Apr 11 2008, 12:20 AM~10387800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man...you had me going for a second!!! :tongue: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 10 2008, 12:06 AM~10379378
> *Majestics San Diego
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

MY CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS HAS BEEN ON BUT TODAY JUST NOTICED IT WAS OFF :dunno: OH WELL ATLEAST I DONT HAVE TO SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 10 2008, 08:33 PM~10386868
> *what he hit?
> *


got on the switch bye the time she came down a truck pulled out of a parking lot in front of me so i swerved and bitch slapped a light pole but the wheels took the curb like a champ no blow outs 
:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Anyone ever have a problem with their air bag light? when i bought my car about 8 months ago it came on then went off after about a week. it flashes 3 times then pauses and flashes 7 times then stays on. It did it when i bought it then it went away after a week and it just came back on this week flashing the same way.. :loco:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 10 2008, 02:06 AM~10379378
> *Majestics San Diego
> 
> 
> ...


more pic's of this one?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Apr 11 2008, 06:50 PM~10394647
> *got on the switch bye the time she came down a truck pulled out of a parking lot in front of me so i swerved and bitch slapped a light pole but the wheels took the curb like a champ no blow outs
> :biggrin:
> *


shit :0 good thing it wasnt you though that got fucked up right? :biggrin: hey man i wanted to ask you about your ride,did you swap the front end of the newer models or the whole car is a 03 and older? you have any other pics of the whole car before the accident?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 8 2008, 05:44 AM~10362212
> *Mine does to. And I talked to another owner that said the same thing. Did you do a spindle swap?
> *


all the time or just when you jab the brakes? my car, even on stocks, pulls when I hit the brakes in the rain.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 12 2008, 08:08 AM~10397773
> *all the time or just when you jab the brakes?  my car, even on stocks, pulls when I hit the brakes in the rain.
> *


Mine does it with 13's or the stocks. Light pressure or harder pressure. I've asked on another forum and they seem to think that it might be a design flaw, to much water getting to the rotors. I'm gonna try drilled and slotted disc to see if that helps any.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 10 2008, 03:06 AM~10379378
> *Majestics San Diego
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nicest so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 13 2008, 04:56 AM~10403410
> *Mine does it with 13's or the stocks. Light pressure or harder pressure. I've asked on another forum and they seem to think that it might be a design flaw, to much water getting to the rotors. I'm gonna try drilled and slotted disc to see if that helps any.
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

my new daily


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Apr 13 2008, 10:03 AM~10403936
> *my new daily
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 12 2008, 10:59 PM~10402228
> *:wave:
> *


sup bro


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 10 2008, 04:52 PM~10384722
> *2 WEEKS AFTER HAD  A GAS HOPPING ACCIDENT
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: THATS SAD


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

found these pics and looking for more any1 know where this cars at now if itd dtill da same or if its changed?






































car is hard!!! :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2008, 05:14 PM~10358335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

hello im looking for 2001 parts carpert around spare tire and hold down passenger headlight drivers front bumber chrome if any has this stuff let me know thanks


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

ANY 1 ON HERE EVER HAD COPS TALK SHIT WHEN YOU PAINT THE TAIL LIGHTS ON THESE NEW LINCOLNS


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 24 2008, 07:59 PM~10020502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUICK QUESTION.

IF YOU GET THESE DO YOU STILL EXTENED THE ARMS :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 13 2008, 11:31 PM~10409094
> *QUICK QUESTION.
> 
> IF YOU GET THESE DO YOU STILL EXTENED THE ARMS :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :werd:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

LIL RICC "INDIVIDUALS" LOOKING GOOD  








MY TOWNCAR "FORGIVEN"


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: good pics


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

AT SAN BERNANDINO


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 14 2008, 08:58 PM~10416412
> *AT SAN BERNANDINO
> 
> 
> ...



did you win something?


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 13 2008, 09:31 PM~10409094
> *QUICK QUESTION.
> 
> IF YOU GET THESE DO YOU STILL EXTENED THE ARMS :biggrin:
> *


no need to ext the arms with those


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 14 2008, 08:00 PM~10416446
> *did you win something?
> *


NOPE THEY PUT ME AGAINST FULL SHOW BIG BODIES  THAT ARE NOT EVEN IN MY CLASS :thumbsdown: SO I HAVE TO STEP IT UP A NOTCH  BUT ATLEAST I DROVE MY CAR THEIR


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY FAVORITES
LIL RICC "INDIVIDUALS" LOOKING GOOD  
















MY TOWNCAR "FORGIVEN"
















MAJESTICS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

FRONT END SWAP ON THE LINCOLN... i FOUND IT ON LOWRIDER MAG IN JAPAN...




















i LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 13 2008, 12:20 PM~10404338
> *sup bro
> *





Not A Damn Thing Bro, Very Exhausted... Just Got Home From A Mini Vacation In Florida... 



:biggrin: 



Whats Good With You? :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 15 2008, 12:15 AM~10417882
> *NOPE THEY PUT ME AGAINST FULL SHOW BIG BODIES   THAT ARE NOT EVEN IN MY CLASS :thumbsdown: SO I HAVE TO STEP IT UP A NOTCH  BUT ATLEAST I DROVE MY CAR THEIR
> 
> 
> ...




Thats One Thing I Fawking Noticed This Year In Tampa... Its No Longer Individual Classes... They Got You Going Up Against Everyone In The Decade Your Ride Was Manufactured... (60s,70s,80s,etc...)



Kinda Sawks In My Opinion...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Apr 15 2008, 01:34 AM~10418738
> *FRONT END SWAP ON THE LINCOLN... i FOUND IT ON LOWRIDER MAG IN JAPAN...
> 
> 
> ...




:yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 14 2008, 11:15 PM~10417882
> *NOPE THEY PUT ME AGAINST FULL SHOW BIG BODIES   THAT ARE NOT EVEN IN MY CLASS :thumbsdown: SO I HAVE TO STEP IT UP A NOTCH  BUT ATLEAST I DROVE MY CAR THEIR
> 
> 
> ...



that sucks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 15 2008, 08:13 AM~10419968
> *that sucks
> *


whats up abel i guess for the super show im going to have to step my game up huh?  i will have something for them too :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 14 2008, 04:17 PM~10414409
> *LIL RICC "INDIVIDUALS" LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


At least we can say we DROVE our shit there! I was doing 90 on tha 10 on my way to the show!!!!
Your car was looking firme Edwin!!


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Apr 15 2008, 12:34 AM~10418738
> *FRONT END SWAP ON THE LINCOLN... i FOUND IT ON LOWRIDER MAG IN JAPAN...
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like the 03-current ones but damn! the reason i dont like the new ones is the back but a front end swap is sick. hmmmm?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 15 2008, 12:01 PM~10421029
> *whats up abel i guess for the super show im going to have to step my game up huh?   i will have something for them too :biggrin:
> *



nah man i cant make the super show  ....i still have a criminal record :angry: but i dont think you have to step the game up i think your car is perfect like this :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 15 2008, 11:53 AM~10421427
> *At least we can say we DROVE our shit there! I was doing 90 on tha 10 on my way to the show!!!!
> Your car was looking firme Edwin!!
> *


THATS RIGHT RICC WE DIPPIN OUR CARS HOMIE  ALWAYS LIKED YOUR CAR DOGGIE SEE YOU SOON


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 15 2008, 01:52 PM~10422257
> *nah man i cant make the super show  ....i still have a criminal record :angry:  but i dont think you have to step the game up i think your car is perfect like this :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 1 2005, 08:28 AM~3208814
> *rooster
> *


is the whole frame reinforced i cant tell.and i seen this car get good height


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 15 2008, 09:08 PM~10424927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! how do you like the ride with the bags?


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

rides better now then it did factory


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 15 2008, 10:08 PM~10424927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vary nice homie


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geterlow+Apr 15 2008, 09:08 PM~10424927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn...i dont like bags, but fuck man that ride looks good!!!


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 14 2008, 03:17 PM~10414409
> *LIL RICC "INDIVIDUALS" LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


2 of the best


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 15 2008, 10:08 PM~10424927
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 14 2008, 10:15 PM~10418577
> *
> MAJESTICS
> 
> ...


Hey, I thought he was going to bust it out convertible!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 16 2008, 12:19 AM~10427668
> *Hey, I thought he was going to bust it out convertible!!!  :biggrin:
> *


There are two different blue TC's :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 16 2008, 12:35 AM~10427703
> *There are two different blue TC's :biggrin:
> *


Oh!!! I dont know which one I was talking to? But we were joking around earlier in the year about it! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 15 2008, 09:27 PM~10425102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


14's?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 15 2008, 09:27 PM~10425102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 16 2008, 06:02 AM~10427911
> *14's?
> *


yeap 14x7 sold the 22's


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10427996
> *yeap 14x7 sold the 22's
> *



GOOD CHOICE! LOOKS X2 BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 16 2008, 10:16 AM~10428771
> *GOOD CHOICE! LOOKS X2 BETTER :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 15 2008, 09:27 PM~10425102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 15 2008, 08:08 PM~10424927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really nice homie


----------



## DeathTrap78 (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 13 2008, 11:25 AM~10404699
> *found these pics and looking for more any1 know where this cars at now if itd dtill da same or if its changed?
> 
> 
> ...


this mothaaa fuck is hard!!!


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeathTrap78_@Apr 16 2008, 12:48 PM~10429856
> *this mothaaa fuck is hard!!!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 16 2008, 11:04 AM~10429987
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


X3 !!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ATTN: LINCOLN OWNERS 


has anyone ever heard of a "Le Panache" series 99' Towncar?????has full carriage top on it,,and controls on steering wheel.....pearl white with factory chrome rockers...lemme know!!!!!!!!!!!


its french for "the snob"


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 16 2008, 02:30 PM~10431291
> *ATTN: LINCOLN OWNERS
> has anyone ever heard of a "Le Panache" series 99' Towncar?????has full carriage top on it,,and controls on steering wheel.....pearl white with factory chrome rockers...lemme know!!!!!!!!!!!
> its french for "the snob"
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i did google search and found a couple of them...93,03'


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 16 2008, 05:30 PM~10431291
> *ATTN: LINCOLN OWNERS
> has anyone ever heard of a "Le Panache" series 99' Towncar?????has full carriage top on it,,and controls on steering wheel.....pearl white with factory chrome rockers...lemme know!!!!!!!!!!!
> its french for "the snob"
> *




The Panooch? :dunno:





:roflmao:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 16 2008, 05:20 PM~10432545
> *The Panooch?   :dunno:
> :roflmao:
> *


LMAO.. The Panini roflmfaooo


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 15 2008, 09:25 PM~10425088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super Sweet


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 16 2008, 06:20 PM~10432545
> *The Panooch?  :dunno:
> :roflmao:
> *


panocha :biggrin:


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 16 2008, 07:57 PM~10434110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 16 2008, 09:32 PM~10433165
> *panocha :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 16 2008, 08:47 PM~10434754
> *:cheesy:
> *


X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 16 2008, 10:57 PM~10434110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 15 2008, 07:27 PM~10425102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT LOOKS KILLER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 17 2008, 06:10 PM~10440309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any picz of the setup :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 15 2008, 09:51 PM~10425996
> *2 of the best
> *


tHANKS HOMIE!
I got some plans for her! just some detail clean up shit!


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 17 2008, 05:44 PM~10441253
> *tHANKS HOMIE!
> I got some plans for her! just some detail clean up shit!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

JUST GOT EM PAINTED BY SHORTY(LOWLYFE)AND ALSO TOOK THE FENDER TRIM OFF


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 17 2008, 06:44 PM~10441253
> *tHANKS HOMIE!
> I got some plans for her! just some detail clean up shit!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 17 2008, 07:48 PM~10441646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE  GOOD THING YOU TOOK THOSE FENDER TRIMS OFF :biggrin:


----------



## MALDITO713 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 17 2008, 05:48 PM~10441646
> *
> 
> 
> ...




FUCKIN CLEAN!


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 17 2008, 06:54 PM~10441688
> *NICE HOMIE  GOOD THING YOU TOOK THOSE FENDER TRIMS OFF :biggrin:
> *


HELL I THINK IT LOOKS A WHOLE LOT CLEANER.

BUT DONT KNOW IF I SHOULD PAINT THE PILLARS OR CHROME THEM.DONT LIKE THE BLACK


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MALDITO713_@Apr 17 2008, 06:55 PM~10441698
> *FUCKIN CLEAN!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ur linc lookn good killa g :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 17 2008, 07:36 PM~10442030
> *ur linc    lookn  good  killa g  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 17 2008, 06:48 PM~10441646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 17 2008, 06:48 PM~10441646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice  i still havent found the rigth one for me. still looking


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOTTA GET ME A TOWN CAR!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 17 2008, 07:48 PM~10441646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie!
Looks better without the trim!
Take that tint off and add alittle pinstripping and you will really be looking good homie!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

damn i think i gonna have to do alot tomy linc :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 17 2008, 09:59 PM~10441735
> *HELL I THINK IT LOOKS A WHOLE LOT CLEANER.
> 
> BUT DONT KNOW IF I SHOULD PAINT THE PILLARS OR CHROME THEM.DONT LIKE THE BLACK
> *


car lookz nice....u should chrome the pillarz


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 17 2008, 06:48 PM~10441646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


\


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 17 2008, 08:48 PM~10441646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

u guys think i should remover the chrome trim then ??


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

damn these lincolns lookin firrme, i wanna buy on but dont know if should buy a 98 to 02 or 03 n up wat yall think?


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Apr 17 2008, 08:39 PM~10442693
> *damn these lincolns lookin firrme, i wanna buy on but dont know if should buy a 98 to 02 or 03 n up wat yall think?
> 
> *


98 :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Apr 17 2008, 10:39 PM~10442693
> *damn these lincolns lookin firrme, i wanna buy on but dont know if should buy a 98 to 02 or 03 n up wat yall think?
> 
> *


97


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 17 2008, 08:42 PM~10442723
> *97
> *


 :angry: WHY ??????????????? U TRYIN TO SELL ONE :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE85_@Apr 17 2008, 10:43 PM~10442739
> *:angry: WHY ??????????????? U  TRYIN TO SELL ONE  :biggrin:
> *


NO BUT WHATS THE DEAL SHORTY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

anybody have a full frame wrap in one of these lincs, if so how much did it run? i wanna get an idea so when i get mine i know around how much it'll b. cause i'm planning on chipping a lilbit . 8 batts and a piston to the nose and c what it do :cheesy:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 17 2008, 09:42 PM~10442723
> *97
> *




naw i like the newer models 
:biggrin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 17 2008, 08:45 PM~10442762
> *NO BUT WHATS THE DEAL SHORTY
> *


JUST HERE GETTIN READY 4 BED I'M ON 11TH BEER ON A 12 PACK :biggrin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 17 2008, 08:48 PM~10442793
> *anybody have a full frame wrap in one of these lincs, if so how much did it run? i wanna get an idea so when i get mine i know around how much it'll b. cause i'm planning on chipping a lilbit . 8 batts and a piston to the nose and c what it do :cheesy:
> *


I WILL SELL YOU MIND ....................... HOLD UP I POST SUM PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE85_@Apr 17 2008, 08:51 PM~10442837
> *I WILL SELL YOU MIND ....................... HOLD UP  I POST SUM PICS  :biggrin:
> *











1`500


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE85_@Apr 17 2008, 10:49 PM~10442814
> *JUST HERE GETTIN READY 4 BED I'M ON 11TH BEER ON A 12 PACK  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 17 2008, 09:25 PM~10442542
> *u guys think i should remover  the  chrome  trim  then ??
> 
> 
> ...


OHHH YEAHHHHH  :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 15 2008, 09:51 PM~10425996
> *2 of the best
> *


THANKS BIG DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 17 2008, 10:12 PM~10443029
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 17 2008, 09:56 PM~10442886
> *OHHH YEAHHHHH   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 17 2008, 09:48 PM~10442793
> *anybody have a full frame wrap in one of these lincs, if so how much did it run? i wanna get an idea so when i get mine i know around how much it'll b. cause i'm planning on chipping a lilbit . 8 batts and a piston to the nose and c what it do :cheesy:
> *


MOST(Not all) hoppers dont because the frame is already boxed! they do stress points and wrap and streatch the belly. The belly is the weakest part of these cars!
good lucc!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 17 2008, 09:12 PM~10443029
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: ...by the way are those bags?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Apr 11 2008, 10:42 PM~10395928
> *Anyone ever have a problem with their air bag light? when i bought my car about 8 months ago it came on then went off after about a week. it flashes 3 times then pauses and flashes 7 times then stays on. It did it when i bought it then it went away after a week and it just came back on this week flashing the same way..  :loco:
> *


Anyone?


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

YOU KAN TELL THOSE ARE BAGS BY THE SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

SOUND


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Apr 17 2008, 11:12 PM~10443029
> *
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Apr 18 2008, 12:42 AM~10443792
> *Anyone?
> *


Might be a sensor.


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 18 2008, 12:40 AM~10443762
> *:thumbsup: ...by the way are those bags?
> *


yes they are :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

those are the dominator bags, im going to put them in my bigbody :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 18 2008, 08:13 PM~10449595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:47 PM~10448658
> *WHATS UP HOMIES
> *


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 18 2008, 06:13 PM~10449595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the trunk..?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 18 2008, 05:13 PM~10449595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any body else notice the sun roof i like it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Apr 19 2008, 09:35 PM~10455876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Apr 19 2008, 06:35 PM~10455876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DID MAKE THE HEADLIGHTS LIKE THAT.IS THAT PAINT ALSO


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Apr 19 2008, 10:19 AM~10453283
> *any more pics of the trunk..?
> *



only this one


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 20 2008, 01:04 AM~10457780
> *only this one
> 
> 
> ...



wish trunk was opened all the way.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 19 2008, 10:44 PM~10457274
> *HOW DID MAKE THE HEADLIGHTS LIKE THAT.IS THAT PAINT ALSO
> *


headligths r probly just smoked


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

My trunk.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

FINALLY CLEARED :biggrin: 


I can't wait to see it under the sun...It's gonna look crazy...  










:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

my hood still need to be polished thats why i dont have pics :biggrin: (tomorow)

thanks again to COAST ONE for those awesome pathern


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ABEL ON THA T.C


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 20 2008, 01:34 AM~10457820
> *My trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THAT LOOKS FAMILIAR.. :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 20 2008, 09:02 AM~10458787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro ! Can't wait to see it rollin down the street  :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

QUICK QUESTION ANYONE KNOW IF THOSE CLEAR LOOKING LIGHTS THAT ARE ON BOTH SIDES OF THE PLATE ARE SUPPOSE TO LIGHT UP SOMEHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 20 2008, 01:44 PM~10459592
> *QUICK QUESTION ANYONE KNOW IF THOSE CLEAR LOOKING LIGHTS THAT ARE ON BOTH SIDES OF THE PLATE ARE SUPPOSE TO LIGHT UP SOMEHOW :biggrin:
> *


theyre called reverse lights you dumb bitch!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 14 2008, 10:15 PM~10418577
> *MY FAVORITES
> LIL RICC "INDIVIDUALS" LOOKING GOOD
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 20 2008, 03:04 PM~10459693
> *theyre called reverse lights you dumb bitch!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+Apr 20 2008, 02:04 PM~10459693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel+Apr 20 2008, 11:00 AM~10458771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

NICE


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

just finish the car,took it for a little cruse :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

:biggrin: DAMN THATS FUCKED UP


> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 20 2008, 12:06 PM~10459708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Apr 20 2008, 11:23 PM~10463028
> *just finish the car,took it for a little cruse :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


look'z good


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 20 2008, 02:44 PM~10459592
> *QUICK QUESTION ANYONE KNOW IF THOSE CLEAR LOOKING LIGHTS THAT ARE ON BOTH SIDES OF THE PLATE ARE SUPPOSE TO LIGHT UP SOMEHOW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 20 2008, 11:27 PM~10463067
> *:biggrin: DAMN THATS FUCKED UP
> *






You Have Tons Of Fun Pressing This Button Dont You?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 20 2008, 03:06 PM~10459708
> *
> 
> 
> ...









BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Fawking AWSOME! 



*Right Click - Save.*





I Know Ima Need It For Him In The Future...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 21 2008, 12:23 AM~10463662
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Fawking AWSOME!
> *Right Click - Save.*
> I Know Ima Need It For Him In The Future...
> *






Needed It Faster Than I Thought!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10463964



:roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THE HOMIE LUPE HOOKED IT UP WITH SOME PICS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2008, 01:32 AM~10464216
> *THE HOMIE LUPE HOOKED IT UP WITH SOME PICS
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 20 2008, 11:01 AM~10458780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg310/R...c042008_2-2.jpg FINALLY PULLED HER OUT TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 20 2008, 11:01 AM~10458780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's nice...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 20 2008, 10:00 AM~10458771
> *FINALLY CLEARED  :biggrin:
> I can't wait to see it under the sun...It's gonna look crazy...
> 
> ...


LOOKING REALLY GOOD ABLE BRING IT TO THE SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 20 2008, 11:44 AM~10459592
> *QUICK QUESTION ANYONE KNOW IF THOSE CLEAR LOOKING LIGHTS THAT ARE ON BOTH SIDES OF THE PLATE ARE SUPPOSE TO LIGHT UP SOMEHOW :biggrin:
> *



THROW IT IN REVERSE JUMP OUT THE CAR AND RUN AROUND BEHIND IT. AND CHECK.


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 21 2008, 03:46 PM~10468473
> *THROW IT IN REVERSE JUMP OUT THE CAR AND RUN AROUND BEHIND IT. AND CHECK.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10468473
> *THROW IT IN REVERSE JUMP OUT THE CAR AND RUN AROUND BEHIND IT. AND CHECK.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Apr 20 2008, 10:23 PM~10463028
> *just finish the car,took it for a little cruse :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin car, i like the color combo its simular to what im goin for on my caddy


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2008, 11:32 PM~10464216
> *THE HOMIE LUPE HOOKED IT UP WITH SOME PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

theres a white linc in this vid, it gets up

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oH9p2YfREfQ


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405489 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

didnt a towncar take 2nd in street in san bernadino?


any pics of that one?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Did you have it out last night????


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

wasnt somebody here in here lookn for some stock rims for their linc???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 21 2008, 07:31 PM~10470266
> *wasnt  somebody  here  in  here  lookn for  some  stock  rims  for  their  linc???
> *


Tuna was looking for some chrome ones awhile ago.


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

wats the diffrence between the signature,cartier,executive, towncars????
which ones better


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Apr 21 2008, 09:48 PM~10471235
> *wats the diffrence between the signature,cartier,executive, towncars????
> which ones better
> *


dont forget bout presidential :biggrin:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

also LA PANOCHA :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Apr 22 2008, 12:04 AM~10471439
> *also LA PANOCHA :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Apr 21 2008, 10:04 PM~10471439
> *also LA PANOCHA :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 22 2008, 02:03 AM~10472589
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 22 2008, 12:03 AM~10472589
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *






:yes: :yes: :tongue: :tongue: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 21 2008, 11:00 PM~10471394
> *dont forget bout presidential :biggrin:
> *


those fuckers are hard to find that what i want. a black L-series.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 21 2008, 07:04 PM~10469965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP I DROVE IT TO THE GUADALUPE SHOW,WHEN WE WOKE YOU UP :biggrin: THANKS DOG I COULDN'T GET THE PIC TO COME UP.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Apr 21 2008, 09:48 PM~10471235
> *wats the diffrence between the signature,cartier,executive, towncars????
> which ones better
> *


CARTIER IS THE TOP OF THE LINE TOWNCAR


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 21 2008, 06:37 PM~10469752
> *good lookin car, i like the color combo its simular to what im goin for on my caddy
> *


thanks bro


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2008, 10:40 AM~10474840
> *CARTIER IS THE TOP OF THE LINE TOWNCAR
> *


must be nice :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 20 2008, 04:00 PM~10458771
> *FINALLY CLEARED  :biggrin:
> I can't wait to see it under the sun...It's gonna look crazy...
> 
> ...


Really nice man. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 22 2008, 03:56 PM~10477782
> *must be nice :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: their all the same to me doggie 4 tires thats all we need


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

anyone got piks of a lincoln on shaved whites im really looking for a white one but any pik would do.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 23 2008, 12:00 AM~10482655
> *anyone got piks of a lincoln on shaved whites im really looking for a white one but any pik would do.
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 12:15 AM~10481997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the lamp chops on that one. :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 12:15 AM~10481997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY MOTHER OF SIDEBURNS!!! :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

VERY VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 23 2008, 06:45 AM~10483056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 01:30 AM~10482848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

Looking for an Interior for my Towncar . . . Pm me if you can help me out . . .


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Apr 23 2008, 09:25 AM~10484394
> *Looking for an Interior for my Towncar . . . Pm me if you can help me out . . .
> *


my homie gots a 2000 and i like his interior.


ALSO I BEEN LOOKING FOR A SHIRT WITH THE LINCOLN LOGO ON IT.I BEEN LOOKING FOR ONE BUT CANT FIND SHIT.I TRYED EBAY BUT NOTHING


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 23 2008, 04:16 AM~10482999
> *HOLY MOTHER OF SIDEBURNS!!! :0
> *


LMAO X2


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 23 2008, 04:44 AM~10483054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 23 2008, 09:48 AM~10484583
> *my homie gots a 2000 and i like his interior.
> ALSO I BEEN LOOKING FOR A SHIRT WITH THE LINCOLN LOGO ON IT.I BEEN LOOKING FOR ONE BUT CANT FIND SHIT.I TRYED EBAY BUT NOTHING
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LINCOLN-LS-...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 02:10 PM~10485185
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LINCOLN-LS-...sspagenameZWDVW
> 
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 11:10 AM~10485185
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LINCOLN-LS-...sspagenameZWDVW
> 
> *


I ALREADY TRYED THAT GUY HE ONLY HAS LARGE.IM LOOKING FOR A 2X OR 3X

THANKS ANYWAYS


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 23 2008, 06:16 AM~10482999
> *HOLY MOTHER OF SIDEBURNS!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 23 2008, 04:45 AM~10483056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: that fucker is bad ass


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 23 2008, 04:45 AM~10483056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU TOOK THE SPEAKER GRILLS OFF.  

I PAINTED MINE WHITE


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 02:27 PM~10485722
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn, how you gonna jock my shizzit homie....nah, its all good, i messed around with all kinds of shit with bandana and the lincoln emlbem/my cars name, but its all good!!!












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 12:27 PM~10485722
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ......... i want one :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 12:27 PM~10485722
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CAN I GET A WHITE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 23 2008, 04:18 PM~10487217
> *CAN I GET A WHITE ONE :biggrin:
> *


:0 but than u aint going to see the lincoln part :biggrin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

LOWLYFE85, BUBBA-D


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 23 2008, 04:18 PM~10487217
> *CAN I GET A WHITE ONE :biggrin:
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 05:34 PM~10487715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 05:34 PM~10487715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP SEE THERE U GO JUST HOW I PICTURED IT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 23 2008, 05:55 PM~10487881
> *YUP SEE THERE U GO JUST HOW I PICTURED IT
> *


that'll 2.99 :biggrin: j/k


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 06:15 PM~10488024
> *that'll 2.99 :biggrin:  j/k
> *


DAMN TO BAD THEM AINT REAL I WOULD GOT ME A COUPLE :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 23 2008, 06:30 PM~10488156
> *DAMN TO BAD THEM AINT REAL I WOULD GOT ME A COUPLE :biggrin:
> *



Me too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Apr 23 2008, 06:31 PM~10488168
> *Me too  :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 23 2008, 06:30 PM~10488156
> *DAMN TO BAD THEM AINT REAL I WOULD GOT ME A COUPLE :biggrin:
> *



u can probly get it stiched on the bandana


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

2000 town car executive w bentley kit

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_...STAFSRCHUSDTEXT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

A couple of the homie's


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 23 2008, 11:35 PM~10490550
> *A couple of the homie's
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 23 2008, 08:35 PM~10489333
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOW DO YOU GET THAT DONE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 23 2008, 10:35 PM~10490550
> *A couple of the homie's
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAMN BRAVADA,BUT CAN'T COMPLAIN,DATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU BLOCK TRAFFIC.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 24 2008, 12:35 AM~10490550
> *A couple of the homie's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:





Is That Pic In Vegas? :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 24 2008, 02:43 PM~10494554
> *:wave:
> Is That Pic In Vegas? :dunno:
> *


MAYBE ARIZONA? OR PHOENIX?


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 24 2008, 01:22 PM~10494388
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 24 2008, 01:43 PM~10494554
> *:wave:
> Is That Pic In Vegas? :dunno:
> *


IN AZ


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE85_@Apr 24 2008, 04:38 PM~10494947
> *:wave:
> *


sup fool..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Apr 24 2008, 07:14 PM~10495558
> *IN AZ
> *





Looks Just Like The Street We Take That Goes Straight To The Cashman Center When We Hit Up The Super Show... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 24 2008, 05:48 PM~10496168
> *Looks Just Like The Street We Take That Goes Straight To The Cashman Center When We Hit Up The Super Show...  :biggrin:
> *


Shit AZ and LV look almost identical :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 24 2008, 09:23 PM~10496418
> *Shit AZ and LV look almost identical  :biggrin:
> *




Really? :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 24 2008, 09:32 PM~10498223
> *Really?  :0
> *


Yes, besides not having all the casino's here :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 25 2008, 12:52 AM~10498450
> *Yes, besides not having all the casino's here :biggrin:
> *




We Stayed At A Homies Family Members Crib 2 Years Ago... I Kinda Liked It Out There... Well. Nevermind, I Liked The Fact That If I Got Bored, OFF TO THE STRIP! :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2008, 10:32 PM~10464216
> *THE HOMIE LUPE HOOKED IT UP WITH SOME PICS
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BEUTIFUL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies... :wave:






Where Everybody At? :dunno:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

Drinking :0 :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 25 2008, 03:48 PM~10502486
> *Waddup Homies...  :wave:
> Where Everybody At? :dunno:
> *


Q-vo


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Apr 25 2008, 04:15 PM~10502666
> *Drinking :0  :biggrin:
> *


 Me Too, But Ina Few... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Apr 25 2008, 04:44 PM~10502886
> *Q-vo
> *












Damn Homie, Where The Fawk You Been? :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 25 2008, 07:20 AM~10500390
> *LOOKS BEUTIFUL HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BIG DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 25 2008, 06:37 PM~10503653
> *
> *





:wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 25 2008, 05:28 PM~10503975
> *:wave:
> *


qvvoooo


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 08:46 PM~10505967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 26 2008, 12:42 AM~10506654
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 11:48 PM~10505997
> *
> 
> 
> ...








Im Luvin This! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 26 2008, 12:03 AM~10506306
> *qvvoooo
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

MY LINCOLN......


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 25 2008, 04:47 PM~10502905
> *
> Damn Homie, Where The Fawk You Been? :dunno:
> *


Looooong story :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 09:46 PM~10505967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LINE UP


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Apr 26 2008, 01:05 PM~10508757
> *Looooong story :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Apr 26 2008, 12:10 PM~10508527
> *MY LINCOLN......
> 
> 
> ...




Any More Pix, Info? :dunno:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Apr 26 2008, 10:10 AM~10508527
> *MY LINCOLN......
> 
> 
> ...


ANY SET UP PICS?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 26 2008, 03:14 PM~10509512
> *ANY SET UP PICS?
> *


ITS STOCK SUSPENSION


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 26 2008, 11:41 AM~10509146
> *Any More Pix, Info? :dunno:
> *


HERES SOME RECENT PICS...ITS IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Apr 26 2008, 09:13 PM~10510682
> *HERES SOME RECENT PICS...ITS IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Apr 26 2008, 09:33 PM~10510795
> *
> *





Looks Real Good Homie. Good Work... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Apr 26 2008, 09:13 PM~10510682
> *HERES SOME RECENT PICS...ITS IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

one more i found :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 27 2008, 01:38 AM~10512805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 26 2008, 01:43 PM~10509613
> *ITS STOCK SUSPENSION
> *


yeah stock but the system in that muthafucker BEATS HARD :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I DONT KNOW IF I POSTED THIS BEFORE BUT THIS MY HOMIES CAR


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 27 2008, 12:07 PM~10513888
> *yeah stock but the system in that muthafucker BEATS HARD :biggrin:
> *


ITS WAY LOUDER NOW...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 27 2008, 02:50 PM~10514410
> *ITS WAY LOUDER NOW...
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: I BET IT IS...LOL POST UP THE OTHER PICS HOMIE... THA 24K ONES LOL :0


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 27 2008, 11:50 AM~10514410
> *ITS WAY LOUDER NOW...
> *


FOR REAL :biggrin: 
LAST TIME I SEEN IT WAS TWO YEARS AGO AT COQUINA THAT BITCH WAS PARKED RITE NEXT TO US.SUPER NICE CAR UPCLOSE


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 27 2008, 02:16 PM~10514528
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  I BET IT IS...LOL POST UP THE OTHER PICS HOMIE... THA 24K ONES LOL  :0
> *


I'LL SEE IF I CAN FIND THEM :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

THERE YOU GO EDWIN POSTED THEM UP JUST FOR YOU HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY+Apr 27 2008, 12:16 PM~10514528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I CANT REMEMBER WHO BUT SOMEONE POSTED A PINK AND PURPLE TOWN THREE WHEELING I THINK IN A PARK AND I THINK FROM MAJESTICS.ANYONE GOT THAT PICTURE


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 26 2008, 09:54 PM~10511991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Apr 27 2008, 03:35 PM~10515461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 27 2008, 08:43 PM~10517615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay if your making that hook me up with a white 1.

FOR REAL THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 27 2008, 11:43 PM~10517615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 27 2008, 11:48 PM~10519104
> *
> *


YUP
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Apr 27 2008, 04:35 PM~10515461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean doggie i like the stripping


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 28 2008, 02:44 PM~10521865
> *clean doggie i like the stripping
> *






:yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 28 2008, 11:44 AM~10521865
> *clean doggie i like the stripping
> *


THANKS HOMIE !! BIG THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR THE COMPLIMENTS :biggrin: TTT FOR THE LINCOLNS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 28 2008, 10:03 PM~10526203
> *THANKS HOMIE !! BIG THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR THE COMPLIMENTS  :biggrin: TTT FOR THE LINCOLNS
> *





Any More Pix? :dunno:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 28 2008, 08:03 PM~10526203
> *THANKS HOMIE !! BIG THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR THE COMPLIMENTS  :biggrin: TTT FOR THE LINCOLNS
> *


NO PROBLEMO DOGGIE


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:burn:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 27 2008, 08:57 PM~10516633
> *I CANT REMEMBER WHO BUT SOMEONE POSTED A PINK AND PURPLE TOWN THREE WHEELING I THINK IN A PARK AND I THINK FROM MAJESTICS.ANYONE GOT THAT PICTURE
> *


I right click and save alot. :biggrin:


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 29 2008, 03:59 AM~10529565
> *I right click and save alot. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 27 2008, 08:43 PM~10517615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want one :biggrin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 29 2008, 03:59 AM~10529565
> *I right click and save alot. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 27 2008, 08:43 PM~10517615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where you get those :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 29 2008, 03:59 AM~10529565
> *I right click and save alot. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 27 2008, 12:16 PM~10514528
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  I BET IT IS...LOL POST UP THE OTHER PICS HOMIE... THA 24K ONES LOL  :0
> *



 GOLDS A LITTLE DIRTY/DUSTY


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Apr 29 2008, 10:04 PM~10536136
> *  GOLDS A LITTLE DIRTY/DUSTY
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Apr 29 2008, 09:04 PM~10536136
> *  GOLDS A LITTLE DIRTY/DUSTY
> 
> 
> ...




nice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Apr 29 2008, 08:04 PM~10536136
> *  GOLDS A LITTLE DIRTY/DUSTY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Apr 29 2008, 10:04 PM~10536136
> *  GOLDS A LITTLE DIRTY/DUSTY
> 
> 
> ...


***** mad fuk props!! ur shit is the best of best cuz!!! mad props once again!!! wish u were in miami to see ur whip in person!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MORE PICS TOMARROW!








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Apr 29 2008, 09:04 PM~10536136
> *  GOLDS A LITTLE DIRTY/DUSTY
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 91343???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Apr 30 2008, 12:26 AM~10537360
> ****** mad fuk props!! ur shit is the best of best cuz!!! mad props once again!!! wish u were in miami to see ur whip in person!!!
> *



:uh:





Dont Masterbate All Over Your Keyboard Now...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 29 2008, 03:59 AM~10529565
> *I right click and save alot. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ...anymore pics..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Apr 29 2008, 11:04 PM~10536136
> *  GOLDS A LITTLE DIRTY/DUSTY
> 
> 
> ...


vary nice


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 29 2008, 05:59 AM~10529565
> *I right click and save alot. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 29 2008, 11:31 PM~10537433
> *MORE PICS TOMARROW!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

AY WHATS UP WITH PEOPLE NOT REALLY GETTING THE LINK DONE ON THESE NEW LINCOLNS.MY HOMIE WANTS TO KNOW IF JUST CAUSE PEOPLE DONT REALLY CARE ABOUT THE STANDING 3S OR DOES THE FOUR LINK FUCK UP THE CAR AFTER AWHILE CAUSE HES JUST WONDERING WHY THE FACTORY DIDNT GIVE THEM A FOUR LINK AND IM WONDERING THIS TO.CAUSE I WANNA DO THE FOUR LINK AND SINCE MINES A DAILY I WANNA MAKE SURE THE RIDE WILL GET ME AROUND WITH NO PROBS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 30 2008, 03:25 PM~10542416
> *AY WHATS UP WITH PEOPLE NOT REALLY GETTING THE LINK DONE ON THESE NEW LINCOLNS.MY HOMIE WANTS TO KNOW IF JUST CAUSE PEOPLE DONT REALLY CARE ABOUT THE STANDING 3S OR DOES THE FOUR LINK FUCK UP THE CAR AFTER AWHILE CAUSE  HES JUST WONDERING WHY THE FACTORY DIDNT GIVE THEM A FOUR LINK AND IM WONDERING THIS TO.CAUSE I WANNA DO THE FOUR LINK AND SINCE MINES A DAILY I WANNA MAKE SURE THE RIDE WILL GET ME AROUND WITH NO PROBS
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer+Apr 29 2008, 08:07 PM~10536181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 30 2008, 03:59 PM~10543652
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

progress pic of my trunk


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2008, 09:30 PM~10546988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Looking cleeeeean homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2008, 08:30 PM~10546988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2008, 09:30 PM~10546988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: niice :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 30 2008, 11:20 PM~10546897
> *:wave:
> *





:wave:



Waddup Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2008, 11:30 PM~10546988
> *
> 
> 
> ...





You Selling These Kits Or What? :dunno:




Stop Holding Out... :angry: 




Real Nice BTW! :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: THERE HARD TO COME BY, THERE DIECAST LIMOS CHOPPED INTO 4 DOORS...I'LL HIT YOU HOMIES UP IF I FIND ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2008, 12:22 AM~10547722
> *:biggrin: THERE HARD TO COME BY, THERE DIECAST LIMOS CHOPPED INTO 4 DOORS...I'LL HIT YOU HOMIES UP IF I FIND ANYMORE :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 


I Speak That Language Too...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 30 2008, 10:34 PM~10547844
> *:uh:
> I Speak That Language Too...
> 
> ...


  EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2008, 12:42 AM~10547925
> *  EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE
> *




Just Like The Panties... They Quick To Come Off When They See The Green...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 30 2008, 11:16 PM~10548253
> *Just Like The Panties... They Quick To Come Off When They See The Green...
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Hey guys I have a set of stock tail lights for sale for 75 shipped if anyone needs them.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 30 2008, 12:07 AM~10537888
> *:0 ...anymore pics..
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2008, 06:21 AM~10549767
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Marinate!!!! I'm gonna have to try and find one now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Apr 30 2008, 10:29 PM~10546985
> *progress pic of my trunk
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2008, 06:21 AM~10549767
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


$$$$$$price


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@May 1 2008, 12:45 PM~10551863
> *$$$$$$price
> *



PM ME AN OFFER


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

thats a long post line of smilies.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allergic2life_@May 2 2008, 12:12 PM~10559716
> *thats a long post line of smilies.
> 
> *





:yes:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 1 2008, 03:52 AM~10549396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it 4 sale?... :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WAS 4 SALE FOR 10K, DONT KNOW IF IT STILL IS FOR SALE...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@May 2 2008, 05:24 PM~10561717
> *WAS 4 SALE FOR 10K, DONT KNOW IF IT STILL IS FOR SALE...
> *









10k? :dunno: No Way...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@May 2 2008, 05:24 PM~10561717
> *WAS 4 SALE FOR 10K, DONT KNOW IF IT STILL IS FOR SALE...
> *


damn you got the link :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ma bad i was off by 5 was asking 

15k

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=367980&hl=


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

>


[/quote]


:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@May 3 2008, 06:01 PM~10568528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@May 3 2008, 09:01 PM~10568528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 4 2008, 09:40 PM~10573910
> *:cheesy:
> *




Find Anything Out On Those Slowdowns Bro? :dunno:



Aqui Esta Una Foto De Lo Que Ando Buscando:











:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2008, 07:43 PM~10573934
> *Find Anything Out On Those Slowdowns Bro?  :dunno:
> Aqui Esta Una Foto De Lo Que Ando Buscando:
> 
> ...


i think he has only 1 but not sure if hes goin to sell ill let u know


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 4 2008, 09:44 PM~10573941
> *i think  he  has  only 1 but  not sure  if  hes  goin to sell ill let u know
> *




Uno Es Mejor Que Nada... Busco Dos... LMK! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2008, 07:46 PM~10573954
> *Uno Es Mejor Que Nada... Busco Dos... LMK!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 4 2008, 09:54 PM~10574026
> *:thumbsup:
> *




 






:biggrin:


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2008, 08:30 PM~10546988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice model


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

is there any mods (special) if you want to put 13''s on a 2003 lincoln t.c.? Im thinking of getting one and wanting to know. Going to look at it tomorrow. Will they poke out much?


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

? :dunno:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

HAVE A QUESTION WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF U REMOVE THE REAR PAN BAR THAT GOES FRON THE MIDLE OF THE AXLE THAT GOING ON THE INSIDE OF THE FRAME ?HAS ANY ONE RIP ONE OFF THE BUSHING ,MINE CAME OFF TODAY ,IT SLIDED OUT OF THE BUSHING


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@May 5 2008, 12:04 AM~10575390
> *is there any mods (special) if you want to put 13''s on a 2003 lincoln t.c.? Im thinking of getting one and wanting to know. Going to look at it tomorrow. Will they poke out much?
> *




Hmmm.... :thinking:





:dunno:



I Do Know Thats The First Year That They Changed Up Thangs Up Front... If I Remember Right, Because Of The Changes, The Front Has A Postive Offset So... I Think You Might Be Only To Run Standards...


Someone Correct Me If Im Wrong...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 2 2008, 04:22 PM~10561704
> *is it 4 sale?... :cheesy:
> *


No idea. Ask someone in the Majestics topics.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@May 4 2008, 11:04 PM~10575390
> *is there any mods (special) if you want to put 13''s on a 2003 lincoln t.c.? Im thinking of getting one and wanting to know. Going to look at it tomorrow. Will they poke out much?
> *


you have to swap out the spindles and caliper with an older tc.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@May 4 2008, 09:04 PM~10575390
> *is there any mods (special) if you want to put 13''s on a 2003 lincoln t.c.? Im thinking of getting one and wanting to know. Going to look at it tomorrow. Will they poke out much?
> *


There is NOTHING SAFE or easy that can be done to a 2003 and up TC to put 13 on it.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2008, 10:04 PM~10576095
> *Hmmm.... :thinking:
> :dunno:
> I Do Know Thats The First Year That They Changed Up Thangs Up Front... If I Remember Right, Because Of The Changes, The Front Has A Postive Offset So...
> ...


Correct!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 5 2008, 05:40 AM~10577371
> *you have to swap out the spindles and caliper with an  older tc.
> *


Only works on 98-02 TC's.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

>


[/quote]
their she is any more pics of this? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Knockoff chips are now available.Pm me if your interested.

Lincoln chip is in the pic.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

their she is any more pics of this? :biggrin:
[/quote]
naw man sorry


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 5 2008, 06:59 AM~10577188
> *No idea. Ask someone in the Majestics topics.
> *




I Heard It Was Being Chopped Up And Being Converted Into A 2 Door Vert... Can Anyone Confirm? :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 5 2008, 09:28 PM~10582694
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Aye Guey!!! El Cuernudo!!!





hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 5 2008, 11:53 PM~10585130
> *I Heard It Was Being Chopped Up And Being Converted Into A 2 Door Vert... Can Anyone Confirm?  :dunno:
> *


Its only a matter of time before someone does it.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 6 2008, 04:09 AM~10586457
> *Its only a matter of time before someone does it.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 5 2008, 10:55 PM~10585141
> *Aye Guey!!! El Cuernudo!!!
> hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ONE MORE PIC I FOUND :biggrin: SHE WILL BE AT THE SUPER SHOW


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 6 2008, 01:33 PM~10590376
> *ONE MORE PIC I FOUND :biggrin: SHE WILL BE AT THE SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BAD ASS RANFLITA RIGHT THERE


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

yo i sellin a chrome rearend for a 98-02 town car for $500.00 holla at me


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 6 2008, 04:43 PM~10590473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@May 6 2008, 05:54 PM~10591153
> *yo i sellin a chrome rearend for a 98-02 town car for $500.00 holla at me
> *



Pix...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 5 2008, 10:55 PM~10585141
> *Aye Guey!!! El Cuernudo!!!
> hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:
> *


los cuernos se le ponen a los que se dajan :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: qvvoo :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 6 2008, 06:09 PM~10591304
> *los cuernos  se  le ponen  a los  que  se  dajan  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  qvvoo  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:






:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 6 2008, 04:08 PM~10591302
> *Pix...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Apr 29 2008, 11:04 PM~10536136
> *  GOLDS A LITTLE DIRTY/DUSTY
> 
> 
> ...


LOL  DONT SHOW THE REST :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 6 2008, 04:33 PM~10590376
> *ONE MORE PIC I FOUND :biggrin: SHE WILL BE AT THE SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 6 2008, 01:43 PM~10590473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@May 6 2008, 03:54 PM~10591153
> *yo i sellin a chrome rearend for a 98-02 town car for $500.00 holla at me
> *


any pics ?????


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 6 2008, 01:43 PM~10590473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sick!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 6 2008, 11:50 AM~10588864
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


qvo edwin


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 6 2008, 11:50 AM~10588864
> *
> *


goin to start putting on my uppers :cheesy:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 6 2008, 11:09 PM~10593577
> *goin to  start  putting on  my  uppers  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM WHERE CAN I BUY THESE AT ?


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

not finished this yet, just a preview


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 6 2008, 10:09 PM~10593577
> *goin to  start  putting on  my  uppers  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 6 2008, 10:50 PM~10594061
> *not finished this yet, just a preview
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 6 2008, 09:15 PM~10594987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol, my monitor at home sucks but the pic looks way better at work, i'll show the finished product in a week or so.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 7 2008, 12:36 AM~10595214
> *lol, my monitor at home sucks but the pic looks way better at work, i'll show the finished product in a week or so.............. :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@May 6 2008, 07:34 PM~10593890
> *DAM WHERE CAN I BUY THESE AT ?
> *


I make a version of these, pm me for details :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 7 2008, 02:18 AM~10596631
> *I make a version of these, pm me for details :biggrin:
> *


QVOO :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 6 2008, 07:09 PM~10593577
> *goin to  start  putting on  my  uppers  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 7 2008, 05:40 AM~10596945
> *QVOO  :wave:
> *


What up :biggrin: Hey i'm gonna be out that way in a week or two are there any good shows coming up???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 6 2008, 07:43 PM~10593277
> *qvo  edwin
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE, AND YOU?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 7 2008, 02:00 PM~10600709
> *What up :biggrin:  Hey i'm gonna be out that way in a week or two are there any good shows coming up???
> *


orale ill check whats goin on fo that weekend


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 7 2008, 02:00 PM~10600709
> *What up :biggrin:  Hey i'm gonna be out that way in a week or two are there any good shows coming up???
> *


il check whats cookin for that weekend :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 7 2008, 06:21 PM~10601876
> *il check    whats  cookin  for that weekend  :biggrin:
> *




Hopefully Some Carne Asada... :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2008, 09:22 PM~10547722
> *:biggrin: THERE HARD TO COME BY, THERE DIECAST LIMOS CHOPPED INTO 4 DOORS...I'LL HIT YOU HOMIES UP IF I FIND ANYMORE :biggrin:
> *


 Just google Die Cast Lincoln Limo, the best result I found was $6.99 

HERES THE LINK

http://www.classictoys.com/buses.html


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 7 2008, 03:31 PM~10601532
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE, AND YOU?
> *


orale just here dealing with this crazy weather :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 7 2008, 06:31 PM~10603799
> *orale  just  here  dealing  with  this  crazy  weather    :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP UCE U RECOGNIZE THAT CADDY SITTING NEXT TO MY LINCOLN


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 7 2008, 08:59 PM~10604035
> *WAS UP UCE U RECOGNIZE THAT CADDY SITTING NEXT TO MY LINCOLN
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: like the linc :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

THANKS U KNOW THATS KITA CAR NEXT TO MINE HE LIVES OUT IN SACRAMENTO CA WE ROLL EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 7 2008, 08:22 PM~10604246
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: 
any set up pics


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

yea its single pump i got a 90 also with 4 pumps the first pic is of my 2000 the second is of my 90 









here is my 90


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@May 7 2008, 08:28 PM~10603761
> *Just google Die Cast Lincoln Limo, the best result I found was $6.99
> 
> HERES THE LINK
> ...



YOU NEED A 1:24 SCALE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 8 2008, 01:04 AM~10605100
> *YOU NEED A 1:24 SCALE :biggrin:
> *





:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 7 2008, 09:26 PM~10604278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 7 2008, 11:22 PM~10604246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 7 2008, 08:32 PM~10604348
> *yea its single pump  i got a 90 also with 4 pumps  the first pic is of my 2000  the second is of my 90
> 
> 
> ...


 im lovin that 90.. bad as color


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 7 2008, 08:22 PM~10604246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what im talkin about! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 7 2008, 10:22 PM~10604246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 1 2008, 12:20 AM~10547701
> *You Selling These Kits Or What?  :dunno:
> Stop Holding Out...  :angry:
> Real Nice BTW!  :roflmao:
> *


is it for sale? and how much? let me know....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@May 10 2008, 01:07 AM~10621258
> *is it for sale? and how much? let me know....
> *




Everything Is For Sale Homie... You Just Gotta Throw The Right Figure Out There...


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@May 4 2008, 10:48 PM~10574486
> *nice model
> *


is it for sale? and how much? let me know....


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

dat lincoln model is wat i am talking about


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Apr 30 2008, 11:30 PM~10546988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@May 10 2008, 01:07 AM~10621258
> *is it for sale? and how much? let me know....
> *




PM Replied...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

[/quote]

you got a clean ass linc too man  aside from your big body


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 9 2008, 11:12 PM~10621297
> *
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

>


you got a clean ass linc too man  aside from your big body 
[/quote]


not talking shit, but didnt this car get painted with rattle can paint? i heard this a while back, maybe a different one though :dunno:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

Montreal rider :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@May 10 2008, 12:01 PM~10623035
> *   Montreal rider :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@May 10 2008, 10:01 AM~10623035
> *   Montreal rider :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@May 10 2008, 03:41 PM~10623668
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




I Knew You Were Juicing It...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@May 10 2008, 11:01 AM~10623035
> *   Montreal rider :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 clean homie  i love it


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LINCOLN-TOW...bayphotohosting


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@May 10 2008, 02:41 PM~10623668
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LINC LOOKS NICE D :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 10 2008, 02:57 PM~10624194
> *:0  :0  clean homie  i love it
> *


That's not my car it's Abel's car  :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 10 2008, 01:13 PM~10623765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@May 10 2008, 11:07 PM~10626351
> *That's not my car it's Abel's car     :biggrin:
> *


i know


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@May 11 2008, 01:07 AM~10626351
> *That's not my car it's Abel's car    :biggrin:
> *




I Was About To Say, Those Patterns Looked Very Familiar... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 10 2008, 04:11 PM~10624604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.izntrbl.com/images/P1100002.JPG


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 10 2008, 04:13 PM~10623765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> you got a clean ass linc too man  aside from your big body


not talking shit, but didnt this car get painted with rattle can paint? i heard this a while back, maybe a different one though :dunno:
[/quote]
yep u got it just the graqhics and nobody wants to believe it they think im bullshitting


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@May 11 2008, 06:26 AM~10627340
> *http://www.izntrbl.com/images/P1100002.JPG
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 11 2008, 05:32 PM~10630229
> *how much?
> *


mutha fakers is bout 650 in dat website...kind steep :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@May 11 2008, 08:39 PM~10630618
> *mutha fakers is bout 650 in dat website...kind steep :uh:
> *


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@May 11 2008, 06:39 PM~10630618
> *mutha fakers is bout 650 in dat website...kind steep :uh:
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 11 2008, 07:38 PM~10631024
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yups das wat i siad :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

gonna get my car pinstriped in about two weeks.. Any ideas for simple clean lines. i think i got the bodyline figured out just trying to think of something for the sail panels behind the reqr doors...


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 10 2008, 05:51 PM~10625020
> *LINC LOOKS NICE D :thumbsup:
> *


thanks............


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 12 2008, 09:31 PM~10640950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

well...ive been gone for a while, then i got back home n just bought a crib, so i finally washed the lincoln up and posted her up in her new home...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 12 2008, 10:00 PM~10641254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 of the hardest if not the hardest towncar!!!!!good looking


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 12 2008, 10:00 PM~10641254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MORE PICS...


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 13 2008, 12:16 AM~10641403
> *well...ive been gone for a while, then i got back home n just bought a crib, so i finally washed the lincoln up and posted her up in her new home...
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE BUT EXTEND YOUR A-ARMS.*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin+May 12 2008, 11:31 PM~10640950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 10 2008, 05:51 PM~10625020
> *LINC LOOKS NICE D :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS..... :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 12 2008, 10:37 PM~10641576
> *1 of the hardest if not the hardest towncar!!!!!good looking
> *


That has to be the siccest ish ever done to a 98! :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: 
Please post some pics of it posing or in action though!


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

just finished my set up


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 14 2008, 12:22 AM~10650111
> *just finished my set up
> 
> 
> ...





Details?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 14 2008, 12:22 AM~10650111
> *just finished my set up
> 
> *



very original... i like :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

............


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 13 2008, 04:54 PM~10642714
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 13 2008, 11:22 PM~10650111
> *just finished my set up
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 13 2008, 10:22 PM~10650111
> *just finished my set up
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOB


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

here is a before  



















after


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 15 2008, 09:09 AM~10660389
> *here is a before
> 
> 
> ...


What transmission are you running in it now? What did you do with the old engine and transmission?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 13 2008, 11:22 PM~10650111
> *just finished my set up
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 15 2008, 08:16 AM~10660430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies... :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 15 2008, 11:25 AM~10661685
> *Waddup Homies... :wave:
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE AND YOU?


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 15 2008, 08:49 AM~10661095
> *What transmission are you running in it now? What did you do with the old engine and transmission?
> *







I am running a 700 R4 transmission, the old engine and transmission was used for a club members car.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 15 2008, 01:33 PM~10661768
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE AND YOU?
> *




Same Ol, Same Ol... Struggling With Dead Beats Who Asure Me Theyll Come Get My Lac But Then They Dont Show... :angry:


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 15 2008, 03:32 PM~10662793
> *I am running a 700 R4 transmission, the old engine and transmission was used for a club members car.
> *


I HAVE A CAR JUST LIKE THIS ONE IN MY GARAGE I WILL SELL IT CHEEP.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 15 2008, 12:32 PM~10662793
> *I am running a 700 R4 transmission, the old engine and transmission was used for a club members car.
> *


so what did you do for all the wiring and was it a bitch to swicth everthing over


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 15 2008, 02:17 PM~10663113
> *so what did you do for all  the wiring and was it a bitch to swicth everthing over
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin+May 15 2008, 09:09 AM~10660389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is nice!


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 15 2008, 01:17 PM~10663113
> *so what did you do for all  the wiring and was it a bitch to swicth everthing over
> *





yes the wireing was a bitch we are still working on it getting all the the details  i would say its about 90% done .......its got way to much fucking wires and computers for everything :angry:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 15 2008, 12:45 PM~10662896
> *I HAVE A CAR JUST LIKE THIS ONE IN MY GARAGE I WILL SELL IT CHEEP.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






:0 i got five on it :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 15 2008, 10:09 AM~10660389
> *here is a before
> 
> 
> ...



I wanna see a video of this thing runnin.....i wanna hear it.


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

I HAVE A CAR JUST LIKE THIS ONE IN MY GARAGE I WILL SELL IT CHEEP.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


post some pics


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 15 2008, 02:46 PM~10663694
> *I wanna see a video of this thing runnin.....i wanna hear it.
> *





YOU WILL IN ABOUT A WEEK ALMOST DONE WITH EVERYTHING . I WILL POST A VIDEO SO YOU GUYS CAN CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@May 15 2008, 04:08 PM~10664318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 15 2008, 05:29 PM~10663590
> *:0  i got five on it  :biggrin:
> *


sold come and pic it up this weekend and bring cash no checks or credit cards.and i need it in small bills :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@May 15 2008, 04:08 PM~10664318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like mine


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 15 2008, 08:09 AM~10660389
> *here is a before
> 
> 
> ...


nice work on the a arms man...didnt think of that one


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@May 15 2008, 07:08 PM~10664318
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## KINGLUXURY (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@May 15 2008, 04:08 PM~10664318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

ANYBODY SELLING THERE LINC TC IN THE NORTH CAROLINA AREA


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 24 2006, 08:08 AM~5831453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0 




2006.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 13 2008, 03:30 PM~10645369
> *NICE BUT EXTEND YOUR A-ARMS.
> *


thats next homie...gonna buy those extenders from black magic!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 17 2008, 10:47 AM~10676337
> *thats next homie...gonna buy those extenders from black magic!!!
> *



Hey Ralph........ you got a pm.


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 17 2008, 12:07 AM~10674895
> *
> *



were can i get these shirts


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 17 2008, 10:15 PM~10679022
> *were can i get these shirts
> *


http://artisttechnicians.com/Art%20Tech%20...parelFrame.html


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

:ANYBODY SELLING THERE LINCOLN TCAR 
IN NORTH CAROLINA OR STATES NEAR BY


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

lincoln riders :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

THIS IS LIZARDS CAR FROM DAMU RIDERZ.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 19 2008, 03:04 PM~10687420
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@May 20 2008, 11:20 AM~10696154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass tc


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

wuts the name of the interior? the green color?


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by so high kar klub_@Apr 13 2008, 04:01 PM~10406395
> *wow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



STREET FAME HYDROS
SUP SWITCH HOUSE

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2njfzt4&s=3


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@May 20 2008, 02:04 PM~10697182
> *wuts the name of the interior?  the green color?
> *


I DON'T KNOW IT'S NOT MY CAR THAT CAR BELONGS TO LIZARD FROM DAMU RYDERS.... MY TC IS THE SILVER ONE!..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Silver Dollars Old One? You Bought It? :dunno:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 20 2008, 03:04 PM~10697563
> *Silver Dollars Old One?    You Bought It?  :dunno:
> *


YES I BOUGHT IT!!! AND THESE PIC'S ARE FROM SUNDAY AT HARBOR PARK LOOK AT THE PLAQUE.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KINGLUXURY (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@May 20 2008, 03:24 PM~10697677
> *YES I BOUGHT IT!!! AND THESE PIC'S ARE FROM SUNDAY AT HARBOR PARK LOOK AT THE PLAQUE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@May 20 2008, 01:20 PM~10696154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*can someone point me in the direction of whoever owns this please.*


----------



## KINGLUXURY (May 16, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@May 20 2008, 02:04 PM~10697182
> *wuts the name of the interior?  the green color?
> *



VERDE ESUEDE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 20 2008, 08:02 PM~10698396
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 20 2008, 08:54 PM~10700014
> *VERDE ESUEDE
> *


q--voo frankie :wave:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 20 2008, 04:34 PM~10697745
> *
> *


qq--vvvoooo


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 21 2008, 01:17 AM~10701545
> *qq--vvvoooo
> *






Que Onda Bro.... Onde Chingado Andavas?


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 20 2008, 07:02 PM~10698396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 21 2008, 01:53 AM~10702271
> *Que Onda Bro.... Onde Chingado Andavas?
> *


en chinga trabajando :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 21 2008, 04:52 AM~10702577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I know that guy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

i was gonna buy this one. i went yesterday to look at it and the guy is all like that one isnt for sale its one of the guys that works here. i told him i just seen it on the computer for sale, he said no u didnt, i was i did. false advertising. he said i'll put u in this 03 i said i dont want a 03 :uh: i hate dealers they always wanna sell u something u dont want.

http://www.automart.com/vehicledetail/adid...ar/las-vegas/nv


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 21 2008, 06:59 PM~10706429
> *i was gonna buy this one. i went yesterday to look at it and the guy is all like that one isnt for sale its one of the guys that works here. i told him i just seen it on the computer for sale, he said no u didnt, i was i did. false advertising. he said i'll put u in this 03 i said i dont want a 03  :uh:  i hate dealers they always wanna sell u something u dont want.
> 
> http://www.automart.com/vehicledetail/adid...ar/las-vegas/nv
> *




I Hate When Them Bastards Put Up And Ad And Dont List The Price Or Mileage...

Talking Bout Call For Info...


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 21 2008, 03:36 PM~10706280
> *Hey I know that guy!!!  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 21 2008, 03:55 PM~10706402
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

EVEN THE RAIN AINT STOPING ME FROM DIPPIN


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 22 2008, 05:47 PM~10714912
> *EVEN THE RAIN AINT STOPING ME FROM DIPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 24 2008, 12:49 AM~10726361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remeber her


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

I need some help here is there any modifications to fit 14's on 2003 town car, some one please let me know


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 25 2008, 10:20 PM~10735231
> *I need some help here is there any modifications to fit 14's on 2003 town car, some one please let me know
> *




:no:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 24 2008, 01:49 AM~10726361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 26 2008, 08:27 PM~10742047
> *TTT
> *


Man anything cool going on in the next couple weeks??? I'm out here in IL/WI for a few!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 26 2008, 09:59 PM~10742320
> *Man anything cool going on in the next couple weeks??? I'm out here in IL/WI for a few!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this comming saturday theres a cruise n show in downtown n june 7 theres a show :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 26 2008, 09:05 PM~10742368
> *this  comming saturday  theres a    cruise n  show  in  downtown  n  june 7  theres  a  show  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Is there alot of lows that go to that cruise n' show that's this weekend??? Where's it at??? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 27 2008, 01:15 PM~10746467
> *Is there alot of lows that go to that cruise n' show that's this weekend??? Where's it at??? :biggrin:
> *


dont know its out first time goin but the weather doesnt look to good and its in soldiers fields parkin lot i believe


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 27 2008, 03:17 PM~10747396
> *
> *


q-voooo


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

For sale $3900
Raleigh, NC
pm me


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2008, 06:23 PM~10681953
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 27 2008, 10:15 PM~10749364
> *q-voooo
> *




Waddup Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 27 2008, 03:27 PM~10747816
> *dont know its  out  first  time  goin  but the  weather  doesnt look  to good and its  in    soldiers  fields  parkin lot i  believe
> *


Well shit if the weathers good i'll try to make it!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 28 2008, 01:00 PM~10753745
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 27 2008, 10:43 PM~10750918
> *Well shit if the weathers good i'll try to make it!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale sounds good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 28 2008, 10:00 AM~10753745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@May 28 2008, 08:06 PM~10757837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :cheesy:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10757964
> *looks good  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Bro.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies+May 28 2008, 10:06 PM~10757837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Indeed... I Would Weld An Adaptor To That Crossmember On The Rack And Let That Spare Sit At An Angle... Secure It Down WIth Your Knockoff... :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 28 2008, 09:33 PM~10758113
> *Indeed...  I Would Weld An Adaptor To That Crossmember On The Rack And Let That Spare  Sit At An Angle... Secure It Down WIth Your Knockoff... :thumbsup:
> *


Thought about it; but it is easier to remove the spare tire and put an ice chest in its place.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@May 28 2008, 08:35 PM~10758132
> *Thought about it; but it is easier to remove the spare tire and put an ice chest in its place.
> *


good idea :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@May 28 2008, 10:35 PM~10758132
> *Thought about it; but it is easier to remove the spare tire and put an ice chest in its place.
> *




Whatever Floats Your Boat. Sawks When You Need A Spare Though... I Guess You Can Sit On The Side Of The Road Drinking A Beer... :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 29 2008, 01:11 PM~10762685
> *Whatever Floats Your Boat. Sawks When You Need A Spare Though... I Guess You Can Sit On The Side Of The Road Drinking A Beer...  :biggrin:
> *


As long as the beer is cold and not shaken.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 29 2008, 12:11 PM~10762685
> *Whatever Floats Your Boat. Sawks When You Need A Spare Though... I Guess You Can Sit On The Side Of The Road Drinking A Beer...  :biggrin:
> *


boracho :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

heres some video of me this weekend









a quick hop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDjn7WMSg84

and a gas hop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7A1BbcAZ7g


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lilrobb (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 6 2005, 02:11 PM~3232734
> *repping The "I"!
> *


 thats what up big "I" in this shit puttin it down


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 29 2008, 09:23 PM~10765694
> *boracho :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 29 2008, 09:58 PM~10765880
> *heres some video of me this weekend
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Andy956_@May 30 2008, 12:59 PM~10771633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeee


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 28 2008, 10:00 AM~10753745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nices


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> look i know what i got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Does anyone have a problem with their front tires getting worn out? My a-arms (changed the spindles) are not extended but the inside and outside tread are getting worn after a few hundred miles. The center is perfect. Thanks


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DID U ADJUST THE TIE RODS


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 2 2008, 05:53 PM~10782008
> *DID U ADJUST THE TIE RODS
> *


Sure did. Running 39 PSI in the front on the tires. I mean they are pretty after only after about 200 miles.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jun 2 2008, 07:23 PM~10782156
> *Sure did. Running 39 PSI in the front on the tires. I mean they are pretty after only after about 200 miles.
> *




I Was Going To Say You Are Under Inflating Your Tires... Hmmm...


Maybe Boost Them Up To 45 PSI...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DAMN WHO KNOWS...IS THE CAR JUICED? IF NOT HAVE U TRIED GETTIN IT ALIGNED...DO U HAVE THE WISHBONES OR U CHANGED IT TO A-ARMS...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 27 2008, 10:43 PM~10750918
> *Well shit if the weathers good i'll try to make it!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  sup bro good meetin u this weeknd hope u make this saturday call us up


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 2 2008, 09:13 PM~10783678
> *:uh:
> *


q-vvvooo


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 31 2008, 01:02 PM~10777784
> *
> look i know what i got
> 
> ...


*loose the switch box, paint the rack, redo the setup with more solenoids, EXTEND YOUR A-ARMS, wipe down your engine before posting pics and reinforce the frame. sounds like alot but the car would look 10x's better*


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 2 2008, 09:58 PM~10783103
> *DAMN WHO KNOWS...IS THE CAR JUICED? IF NOT HAVE U TRIED GETTIN IT ALIGNED...DO U HAVE THE WISHBONES OR U CHANGED IT TO A-ARMS...
> *



IF DA CAR IS NOT JUICED...9 OUT OF 10 U GONNA HAVE TO GET IT ALIGNED LIKE MY HOMEBOY SAID


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 3 2008, 12:53 AM~10784504
> *q-vvvooo
> *





:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jun 3 2008, 09:00 AM~10785893
> *loose the switch box, paint the rack, redo the setup with more solenoids, EXTEND YOUR A-ARMS, wipe down your engine before posting pics and reinforce the frame. sounds like alot but the car would look 10x's better
> *




:yes:



Hes Asking 6500... I Dont See It.

Did He Ever Post The Mileage? :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 2 2008, 07:37 PM~10783370
> *  sup bro  good meetin  u  this  weeknd    hope u make  this  saturday  call us  up
> *


Yeah good meeting you guys too! My boy that was with me was surprised, he was like "those guys seem like pretty cool guys" it was the first time he's ever been around other lowriders besides me.LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Jun 3 2008, 01:44 PM~10788970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 2 2008, 08:58 PM~10783103
> *DAMN WHO KNOWS...IS THE CAR JUICED? IF NOT HAVE U TRIED GETTIN IT ALIGNED...DO U HAVE THE WISHBONES OR U CHANGED IT TO A-ARMS...
> *


Thanks for everyone's help. Went to a couple of alignment places; none said they would mess with it. Will try to inflate the tires more and see what happens.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 3 2008, 12:13 PM~10787784
> *Yeah good meeting you guys too! My boy that was with me was surprised, he was like "those guys seem like pretty cool guys" it was the first time he's ever been around other lowriders besides me.LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  if you come over this saturday call us up if i dont answer leave a message ill get back at u


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 3 2008, 10:15 AM~10786526
> *:yes:
> Hes Asking 6500... I Dont See It.
> 
> ...


*what dont you see.*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Why Its Worth 6500...


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

who sellss them lincoln shirts pm me the link please


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 4 2008, 07:04 PM~10799295
> *who sellss them lincoln shirts pm me the link please
> *



http://artisttechnicians.com/Art%20Tech%20...parelFrame.html


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 3 2008, 02:40 PM~10789408
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2008, 03:26 PM~10799436
> *http://artisttechnicians.com/Art%20Tech%20...parelFrame.html
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jun 3 2008, 08:00 AM~10785893
> *loose the switch box, paint the rack, redo the setup with more solenoids, EXTEND YOUR A-ARMS, wipe down your engine before posting pics and reinforce the frame. sounds like alot but the car would look 10x's better
> *


X2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 4 2008, 11:37 PM~10801378
> *:cheesy:                                                                                                                            thanks :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jun 5 2008, 01:46 AM~10802446
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Real Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


If Any Of You Have Any Homies Looking For A Lac, 


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jun 4 2008, 10:46 PM~10802446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK N SIMPLE. NOT TO MUCH. I LIKE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Agreed... :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 6 2008, 11:45 AM~10813081
> *Agreed... :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jun 4 2008, 10:46 PM~10802446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Props on the pinstipes/scallops...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jun 4 2008, 10:46 PM~10802446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THX FOR POSTING THE PIX BRO. AND THANK ALL YOU GUYS FOR THE PROPS :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jun 5 2008, 12:46 AM~10802446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 5 2008, 06:03 PM~10807900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what you askin?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

WHATS UP EDWIN ??? HOW YOU DOING ? :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

ANY OF YOU GUYS EVER BUST YOUR OIL PANS ON THESE CARS??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jun 7 2008, 12:50 PM~10819029
> *WHATS UP EDWIN ??? HOW YOU DOING ? :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT TEER DOGGIE, CHILLIN AND YOU


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

headed to Canada,,,from Florida.....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

I PAINTED THIS 2DAY :biggrin: 
BEFORE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 7 2008, 03:16 PM~10819570
> *headed to Canada,,,from Florida.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 7 2008, 03:37 PM~10819646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 7 2008, 04:16 PM~10819570
> *headed to Canada,,,from Florida.....
> 
> 
> ...


damn..so she finally left you


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jun 7 2008, 04:35 PM~10819637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNIT TITO THATS THE COLOR I WANTED TO DO MINE WHEN I GOT IT....BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD :biggrin: BUT IT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 28 2008, 10:00 AM~10753745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 7 2008, 02:40 PM~10819659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 7 2008, 02:16 PM~10819570
> *headed to Canada,,,from Florida.....
> 
> 
> ...


in good hands i promise just hope it makes it here safe


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 7 2008, 05:16 PM~10819570
> *headed to Canada,,,from Florida.....
> 
> 
> ...


:tears:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 7 2008, 05:41 PM~10819664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo tito lookin good cuz tight work :machinegun: dats wat we gonna do to da game when we come out :guns:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 7 2008, 01:54 PM~10818770
> *what you askin?
> *




PM Sent... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jun 7 2008, 05:16 PM~10819570
> *headed to Canada,,,from Florida.....
> 
> 
> ...




Saddest Day Ever... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

need help on how to change the whole front suspension on a 99 town car..do u i need to change out the ears where the arms mount up to too? spindels etc....pics would help alot...thank you oh any stess points i need to know about, planning on hopping it on a single pump...looking for about 40 in...thanks again


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jun 3 2008, 08:00 AM~10785893
> *loose the switch box, paint the rack, redo the setup with more solenoids, EXTEND YOUR A-ARMS, wipe down your engine before posting pics and reinforce the frame. sounds like alot but the car would look 10x's better
> *


all that is about to change homie, ill post up pics in about 2 months!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > look i know what i got
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ROLLING WITH IT NEW OWNER, junk in tha trunk is about to go bye bye..


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 8 2008, 10:33 PM~10825741
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Straight Game BUBBLE!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL NEED MORE TO GO


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 07:00 PM~10832959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 08:00 PM~10832959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

lol


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 3 2008, 11:13 AM~10787784
> *Yeah good meeting you guys too! My boy that was with me was surprised, he was like "those guys seem like pretty cool guys" it was the first time he's ever been around other lowriders besides me.LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup fred :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

THX FOR THE PROPS HOMIES ............TO THE MOTHER FUCKEN TOP FOR LINCOLNS LETS POST SOME PIX :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jun 9 2008, 10:49 PM~10835202
> *THX FOR THE PROPS HOMIES ............TO THE MOTHER FUCKEN TOP FOR LINCOLNS LETS POST SOME PIX  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jun 9 2008, 07:23 PM~10833588
> *sup fred :biggrin:
> *


What's up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 19 2008, 07:24 PM~10687573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is the first one that i ever saw and it made me want one. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 09:00 PM~10832959
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SKEET... :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 7 2008, 04:40 PM~10819659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Seeing those pics make my lungs hurt.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 10 2008, 04:02 AM~10836479
> *Seeing those pics make my lungs hurt.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 9 2008, 11:54 PM~10836082
> *This is the first one that i ever saw and it made me want one. :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 10 2008, 12:31 PM~10838365
> *:biggrin:
> *


qvoooooo


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 10 2008, 05:59 PM~10839818
> *qvoooooo
> *




Waddup Homie...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 10 2008, 04:04 PM~10839854
> *Waddup Homie...
> *


just here in da fresh air at home drinkin a few :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 10 2008, 03:56 PM~10840212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: very nice


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 10 2008, 02:59 PM~10840232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man Im jeolous, I dont even have rims on mine yet.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 10 2008, 07:04 PM~10841038
> *
> *


whatttttttttttttt u doin a circus car?????????????? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: j/k :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 10 2008, 04:02 AM~10836479
> *Seeing those pics make my lungs hurt.
> *


I 4GOT MY MASK AT THE CRIB :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by so high kar klub+Jun 10 2008, 06:13 PM~10840313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


step by step


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 10 2008, 09:26 PM~10841242
> *whatttttttttttttt  u doin a  circus  car?????????????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  j/k  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





What You Talking About Willis? :dunno:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 10 2008, 08:43 PM~10841927
> *What You Talking About Willis? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CROWN-VIC-T...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jun 11 2008, 05:16 PM~10848136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 10 2008, 03:59 PM~10840227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOT DOG ABEL, Thats Gangstafied! :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 12 2008, 12:29 AM~10852193
> *HOT DOG ABEL, Thats Gangstafied! :0
> *



thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

IS ANYONE ON HERE HOPPING ON 98 LINC. WITH A 91-94 SUSPENSION? IS IT SAFE OR NOT, JUST TRYING TO GET SOME OPINIONS.....OR SHOULD I CHANGE MY SUSPENSION TO 90 OR UNDER LINC.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 12 2008, 12:24 AM~10852546
> *
> *


qvoo


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 12 2008, 06:55 PM~10857164
> *qvoo
> *





Waddup Homie... Ya Encontrastes Algien Para El Lac?


:dunno:







:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2008, 06:02 PM~10856803
> *IS ANYONE ON HERE HOPPING ON 98 LINC. WITH A 91-94 SUSPENSION? IS IT SAFE OR NOT, JUST TRYING TO GET SOME OPINIONS.....OR SHOULD I CHANGE MY SUSPENSION TO 90 OR UNDER LINC.
> *




From What I Hear, Its Best To Go With 90- And Below. Those Have More Rugged Uppers... The 91+ Have The Thinner Arms...


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2008, 03:02 PM~10856803
> *IS ANYONE ON HERE HOPPING ON 98 LINC. WITH A 91-94 SUSPENSION? IS IT SAFE OR NOT, JUST TRYING TO GET SOME OPINIONS.....OR SHOULD I CHANGE MY SUSPENSION TO 90 OR UNDER LINC.
> *


94 SUSPENSION


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 10 2008, 06:02 AM~10836479
> *Seeing those pics make my lungs hurt.
> *


I like how, although there appears to be a roll of masking paper in the booth, the car is taped off with newspaper and trash bags.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Jun 12 2008, 09:20 PM~10858512
> *94 SUSPENSION
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 12 2008, 05:19 PM~10857337
> *Waddup Homie... Ya Encontrastes Algien Para El Lac?
> :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


nope  todos estan quebrados but someone will get some cash


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 12 2008, 10:33 PM~10858632
> *nope   todos  estan  quebrados  but  someone  will  get some cash
> *




Lets Hope So... Lolz...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 12 2008, 07:33 PM~10858632
> *nope   todos  estan  quebrados  but  someone  will  get some cash
> *


So how was that show???? Any good???


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 5 2008, 05:03 PM~10807900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 13 2008, 12:29 PM~10863213
> *So how was that show???? Any good???
> *


u didnt miss much trust me  the next show is on the 29th should be good with a hop :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2008, 04:02 PM~10856803
> *IS ANYONE ON HERE HOPPING ON 98 LINC. WITH A 91-94 SUSPENSION? IS IT SAFE OR NOT, JUST TRYING TO GET SOME OPINIONS.....OR SHOULD I CHANGE MY SUSPENSION TO 90 OR UNDER LINC.
> *


THIS WAS MINE WITH STOCK SUSPENSION :biggrin:NOW I UPDATED TOO THE 91 SPINDLES AND CALIPERS


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 13 2008, 05:45 PM~10865816
> *THIS WAS MINE WITH STOCK SUSPENSION :biggrin:NOW I UPDATED TOO THE 91 SPINDLES AND CALIPERS
> 
> *


Unlock your lolow album locsta... i mean brotha! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I seen a town car today that had some sort of "continental kit" on the trunk..looked almost like the ones they stuck on the late model Mark VIII's. It went by me quick and I didnt get a good look. 

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 13 2008, 10:24 PM~10866666
> *I seen a town car today that had some sort of "continental kit" on the trunk..looked almost like the ones they stuck on the late model Mark VIII's.  It went by me quick and I didnt get a good look.
> 
> Anyone seen this before?
> *


like this....???










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 5 2008, 08:03 PM~10807900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wha wha ahaa


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 13 2008, 10:35 PM~10866718
> *like this....???
> 
> 
> ...


possibly. didnt notice the part extending way up the trunk on his though. who makes it?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 13 2008, 02:48 PM~10863345
> *:0 nice
> *




Wanna Buy? :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 13 2008, 05:45 PM~10865816
> *THIS WAS MINE WITH STOCK SUSPENSION :biggrin:NOW I UPDATED TOO THE 91 SPINDLES AND CALIPERS
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d187/los...nt=party172.flv



heres am link to the purple linc running :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 13 2008, 09:03 PM~10866887
> *possibly.  didnt notice the part extending way up the trunk on his though.  who makes it?
> *


E&G used too.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Andy956_@Jun 15 2008, 04:47 PM~10875114
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy956_@Jun 15 2008, 07:47 PM~10875114
> *
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Hurry Up And Buy!



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...80&p=10877398&#



:biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

98' Towncar
"le panache"in between presidential and cartier,..pearl white,123k. miles,has heated front and back seats,,different settting for seat adjustments,,has garage door thing built into visor,has open up armrest,all gold emblems,disc changer,all controls in the steering wheels,,for stereo,a.c,c.c.,interior is nice,,,except for one small tear in back seat,hood was replaced,(different color),runs and drives excellent,ice cold a.c...............priced to sell..........$3200.00!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats crazy as heaven... somebody must have got murdered in the piece! :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 16 2008, 11:59 AM~10880393
> *:cheesy:
> *


!!!!ATTENTION ATTENTION!!! Why is it that ABEL has the ONLY 98 vervsion and about that i have EVER seen 3WheeLiN!??????? 
   Exception, i have seen 1 youtube vid of a redone wheelin. - Anyone else have any pics of this Please post!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 10 2008, 04:59 PM~10840227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 16 2008, 03:13 PM~10880493
> *!!!!ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!  Why is it that ABEL has the ONLY 98 vervsion and about that i have EVER seen 3WheeLiN!???????
> Exception, i have seen 1 youtube vid of a redone wheelin.  - Anyone else have any pics of this Please post!
> *



you do have a point hmmmm


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 16 2008, 03:13 PM~10880493
> *!!!!ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!  Why is it that ABEL has the ONLY 98 vervsion and about that i have EVER seen 3WheeLiN!???????
> Exception, i have seen 1 youtube vid of a redone wheelin.  - Anyone else have any pics of this Please post!
> *



you do have a point hmmmm


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

http://a49.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images...fb1b2c86348.jpg


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 16 2008, 01:27 PM~10881033
> *you do have a point hmmmm
> *


Dont be gay mmmkay?


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 12 2008, 10:47 PM~10859938
> *Lets Hope So... Lolz...
> *


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 16 2008, 06:55 PM~10882055
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$FOR SALE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> 
> ...


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$FOR SALE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

IN THE WORKS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 16 2008, 07:26 PM~10882286
> *
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 17 2008, 12:31 AM~10885172
> *IN THE WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 16 2008, 10:31 PM~10885172
> *IN THE WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good bro


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

THANKS...THE HOMIE JAYSON (PINK86REGAL) LAYIN IT DOWN :wave:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

FOR SALE 







$150







$500
FOR SALE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine at the Individuals picnic sunday.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 18 2008, 10:12 AM~10896764
> *Mine at the Individuals picnic sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love those clean booty silver linc's! Looks real good as is man. looks smooth as heaven to roll. :thumbsup: Too bad mine came white :|


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Dont Knock The White Homie, Im Wanting A Pearl White One Myself... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 18 2008, 10:12 AM~10896764
> *Mine at the Individuals picnic sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

A FEW PICS OF REDRUM...OLD PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 18 2008, 01:28 PM~10897970
> *Dont Knock The White Homie, Im Wanting A Pearl White One Myself...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Jun 18 2008, 10:10 PM~10901172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good cuz tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

CAN ANY ONE TELL ME HOW TO TAKE OFF THE SKINNY TRIM PIECES FROM THE FRONT BUMPER MIDDLE OF THE DOORS AND REAR BUMPER WITH OUT BREAKN IT ALSO IF I TAKE THE TRIM OFF THE BOTTOM OF THE DOORS WILL IT LEAVE STICKY SHIT ON THE PAINT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Jun 18 2008, 07:09 PM~10901168
> *A FEW PICS OF REDRUM...OLD PICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Jun 18 2008, 06:10 PM~10901172
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 18 2008, 12:28 PM~10897970
> *Dont Knock The White Homie, Im Wanting A Pearl White One Myself...  :biggrin:
> *


Not stock 98 white lol! Especially livin in the Vegas desert bro. The dry heat and dirt ate away at mines b4 i could get to it :tears:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 18 2008, 09:35 PM~10902506
> *CAN ANY ONE TELL ME HOW TO TAKE OFF THE SKINNY TRIM PIECES FROM THE FRONT BUMPER MIDDLE OF THE DOORS AND REAR BUMPER WITH OUT BREAKN IT ALSO IF I TAKE THE TRIM OFF THE BOTTOM OF THE DOORS WILL IT LEAVE STICKY SHIT ON THE PAINT
> *


Hey bro the ones on the bumper u have to take the bumpers off because there are clips holding it on from the inside of the bumpers,the ones on the door and bottom trim of the door,u have to take the inside door panel off and you'll be able to get both of the trim off


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Jun 18 2008, 10:09 PM~10901168
> *A FEW PICS OF REDRUM...OLD PICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 18 2008, 10:19 PM~10901246
> *:0  :0
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:




So Come Buy The Lac Already... :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 19 2008, 01:40 AM~10902987
> *Not stock 98 white lol! Especially livin in the Vegas desert bro. The dry heat and dirt ate away at mines b4 i could get to it :tears:
> *



 





But Good Thing Im Out Here On The East Coast... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 5 2008, 08:03 PM~10807900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 5 2008, 08:03 PM~10807900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

DAMN SERVER...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM+Jun 18 2008, 09:09 PM~10901168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'M GONNA POST A FEW MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 19 2008, 03:44 PM~10907378
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> So Come Buy The Lac Already... :roflmao:
> *


 :0 shit i might get another linc :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 19 2008, 06:07 PM~10907568
> *:0  shit  i  might  get  another  linc  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Greedy Bastard... :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 19 2008, 04:08 PM~10907583
> *Greedy Bastard... :roflmao:
> *


no mames :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

HERES A FEW MORE OF REDRUM


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 19 2008, 06:13 PM~10907634
> *no mames  :biggrin:
> *






BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... Ya Tienes Uno, Ahora Quieres Dos... Thats Being Un Greedy Bastard! :roflmao:


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 19 2008, 02:59 PM~10907511
> *I'M GONNA POST A FEW MORE PICS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 19 2008, 06:24 PM~10907735
> *HERES A FEW MORE OF REDRUM
> 
> 
> ...




Looking Good... Any Shots Out In The Sun? :dunno:


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 19 2008, 03:26 PM~10907757
> *Looking Good... Any Shots Out In The Sun? :dunno:
> *


THANKS,... I CAN NEVER GET A GOOD PICTURE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Jun 19 2008, 06:28 PM~10907771
> *THANKS,... I CAN NEVER GET A GOOD PICTURE
> *




Thats What They All Say... :roflmao:


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 19 2008, 03:29 PM~10907783
> *Thats What They All Say... :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 19 2008, 05:29 PM~10907783
> *Thats What They All Say... :roflmao:
> *



its true though.. you can take 100 pics and wont be happy wit any of em. lol sometimes you just gotta see the ride in person to admire the beauty of it.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jun 19 2008, 11:35 AM~10906003
> *Hey bro the ones on the bumper u have to take the bumpers off because there are clips holding it on from the inside of the bumpers,the ones on the door  and bottom trim  of the door,u have to take the inside door panel off and you'll be able to get both of the trim off
> *


THANKS 4 DA INFO BUT THE CHROME ON DA BOTTOM OF MY CAR I THINK ITS CALLED THE ROCKER PANELS CAUSE I KNOW ITS DOUBLE SIDED TAPE ON IT N I WAS WONDERN IF I TAKE IT OFF WILL IT LEAVE STICKY SHIT ON THE PAINT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 19 2008, 06:48 PM~10907926
> *THANKS 4 DA INFO BUT THE CHROME ON DA BOTTOM OF MY CAR I THINK ITS CALLED THE  ROCKER PANELS CAUSE I KNOW ITS DOUBLE SIDED TAPE ON IT N I WAS WONDERN IF I TAKE IT OFF WILL IT LEAVE STICKY SHIT ON THE PAINT
> *


 :uh: 













Of Course It Would, Its Double Sided Tape...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Jun 19 2008, 05:39 PM~10907864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 19 2008, 03:24 PM~10907735
> *HERES A FEW MORE OF REDRUM
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 19 2008, 03:24 PM~10907735
> *HERES A FEW MORE OF REDRUM
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin: LOOKING BAD ASS.... :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 18 2008, 10:12 AM~10896764
> *Mine at the Individuals picnic sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


U GOT 14 OR 13 ON IT?? LOOKS SWEET....


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 19 2008, 04:26 PM~10907745
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... Ya Tienes Uno, Ahora Quieres Dos... Thats Being Un Greedy Bastard!  :roflmao:
> *


but 2 look better in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 19 2008, 05:24 PM~10907735
> *HERES A FEW MORE OF REDRUM
> 
> 
> ...



thats cazy man  more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 19 2008, 10:09 PM~10909425
> *but 2  look    better in  my  garage  :biggrin:
> *





:uh: 


Ayyyyyyyyyyyye Tuuuu... :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 20 2008, 10:28 AM~10912897
> *:uh:
> Ayyyyyyyyyyyye Tuuuu...  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Jun 19 2008, 05:26 PM~10907754
> *:biggrin:
> *


yo mad fukin props!!!!!! Car is looking sick ass fuck!!! keep it up homie :biggrin: 


btw i saw on a magazine another town car in vegas called red rum, i dunno if u knew


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 20 2008, 06:00 PM~10915417
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jun 20 2008, 11:36 PM~10917321
> *yo mad fukin props!!!!!! Car is looking sick ass fuck!!! keep it up homie :biggrin:
> btw i saw on a magazine another town car in vegas called red rum, i dunno if u knew
> *




:uh: 


This Is Red Rum Version 2.0....


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

after i get the 4 link done wil l be able 2 stand a 3 wheel with a 2 pump 12 batt set up cause in lowrider mag it says some need 1 to the front and 2 to the back


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 21 2008, 01:49 AM~10918268
> *:uh:
> This Is Red Rum Version 2.0....
> *


:yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 20 2008, 09:53 PM~10917715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 21 2008, 03:21 AM~10918346
> *after i get the 4 link done wil l be able 2 stand a 3 wheel with a 2 pump 12 batt set up cause in lowrider mag it says some need 1 to the front and 2 to the back
> *





BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAA.... :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 22 2008, 01:04 AM~10923079
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAA.... :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

just some new photos of my car


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

my wifes ride..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Jun 19 2008, 04:25 PM~10908243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

thanks for the props guys...i need to take more pics of the updates but the damn rain dont let us.one more i found :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jun 22 2008, 10:57 AM~10924988
> *my wifes ride..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 5 2008, 08:03 PM~10807900
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I Still Need To Get My TC Search On, Someone Buy This To Make That Happen...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 22 2008, 07:29 PM~10927636
> *I Still Need To Get My TC Search On, Someone Buy This To Make That Happen...
> *


thers 1 for sale over here in chitown :cheesy: :cheesy: noooooooooo not mine :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 22 2008, 09:39 PM~10927687
> *thers  1 for  sale over here in  chitown  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  noooooooooo not mine  :biggrin:
> *




:uh:


----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

CLEARED...
:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

new pics of C.R.E.A.M.?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 22 2008, 09:41 PM~10928623
> *CLEARED...
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


niceee looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 22 2008, 09:47 PM~10928680
> *new pics of C.R.E.A.M.?
> *


i want to seeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 23 2008, 12:20 AM~10928930
> *i want to seeeeeeee :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 98REDRUM_@Jun 22 2008, 01:49 PM~10925302
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the props guys...i need to take more pics of the updates but the damn rain dont let us.one more i found :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2008, 10:23 AM~10931747
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Doooope video! LOOOVE see'n those Linc's gettin down!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2008, 10:23 AM~10931747
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2008, 01:23 PM~10931747
> *
> *



Skeet Skeet Skeet... :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2008, 06:36 PM~10935633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2008, 09:36 PM~10935633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2008, 12:23 PM~10931747
> *
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 24 2008, 08:51 PM~10943982
> *
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2008, 09:32 PM~10944383
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ill post more when its fully done :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON+Jun 24 2008, 11:35 PM~10944411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2008, 01:23 PM~10931747
> *
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 24 2008, 08:35 PM~10944411
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Yeeea MPoison YEEEA! :biggrin: :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 24 2008, 09:35 PM~10944411
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 25 2008, 12:31 PM~10949011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Thats bad ass!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 25 2008, 12:54 PM~10948673
> *Yeeea MPoison YEEEA! :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 25 2008, 01:33 PM~10949035
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 25 2008, 06:01 PM~10950106
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 25 2008, 02:13 PM~10949755
> *:0  :0 Thats bad ass!
> *


X2


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

nobody wanna buy a nice Lincoln,,for cheap cheap cheap......runs perfect,leaks nothing.ice cold a.c........
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416268






















































































u wont find a nicer/cheaper towncar nowhere!!!!...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jun 25 2008, 04:08 PM~10950557
> *nobody wanna buy a nice Lincoln,,for cheap cheap cheap......runs perfect,leaks nothing.ice cold a.c........
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416268
> 
> ...


I'd pick her up man, if it wasn't cross country. 2 Lincs... :worship:


----------



## BIGGCOOK818 (Jun 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGCOOK818 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## BIGGCOOK818 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGCOOK818_@Jun 25 2008, 07:30 PM~10951922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGGCOOK818 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## BIGGCOOK818 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGCOOK818_@Jun 25 2008, 08:30 PM~10951922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceee


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGCOOK818_@Jun 25 2008, 10:30 PM~10951922
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SKEET SKEET SKEET... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGCOOK818 (Jun 26, 2008)

Good lookin Homie!


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGCOOK818+Jun 25 2008, 07:31 PM~10951931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGCOOK818+Jun 25 2008, 10:30 PM~10951922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same Color? :dunno:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 26 2008, 01:18 AM~10953212
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats the one i want :biggrin: :biggrin: is it for sale????????/


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGCOOK818_@Jun 25 2008, 08:30 PM~10951922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGCOOK818_@Jun 25 2008, 08:30 PM~10951922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 26 2008, 05:59 PM~10957825
> *
> *




:uh:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 27 2008, 11:43 AM~10963766
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Jun 27 2008, 05:09 PM~10966281
> * TTT
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 27 2008, 05:58 PM~10965626
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





Go Beat Off Tu Burro Somewhere Else Cochino! :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Jun 27 2008, 05:09 PM~10966281
> * TTT
> *


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

Do anyone know if 14¨ fit on a town car 2003 ?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Jun 28 2008, 07:57 PM~10971217
> *Do anyone know if 14¨ fit on a town car 2003 ?
> *




:thumbsdown:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 11:24 AM~10973883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 09:24 AM~10973883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt surprise me that you got a bad ass lincoln bro :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 09:24 AM~10973883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 09:24 AM~10973883
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YALL LOOKIN @ THE BALCK 1 RIGHT?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 07:20 PM~10976013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected]$N bad ass homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: keep the pics comin


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 08:20 PM~10976013
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the other side please! :biggrin: thats badass


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 10:24 AM~10973883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: nice pic frankie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

does any one have a gold tinted drivers mirror mine did then the seal cracked and brown liquid came out of it stained my paint ive never seen another one with that mirror


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 26 2008, 12:04 AM~10953108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAS MY HOMIES RIDE


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 29 2008, 09:21 PM~10976897
> *DAS MY HOMIES RIDE
> *


that linc looks nice any more pics


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 09:24 AM~10973883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: 3wheeeeee!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 06:20 PM~10976013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the two grounds for?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 29 2008, 10:52 PM~10978044
> *whats the two grounds for?
> *


The Batteries?!?!? :biggrin: :0 :buttkick:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 30 2008, 02:07 AM~10978145
> *The Batteries?!?!?  :biggrin:  :0  :buttkick:
> *




:uh: 


One Is To Plug Up The Microwave And The Other The Mini Fridge For The Brewskis... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 11:24 AM~10973883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 30 2008, 12:52 AM~10978044
> *whats the two grounds for?
> *


2 rack of batterie :dunno: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 08:20 PM~10976013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## DEJAVU61 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 10:24 AM~10973883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Top Notch GANGSTA Ish Right Here Cuz :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 29 2008, 02:50 PM~10974826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jun 30 2008, 02:25 PM~10982471
> *:biggrin: NICE
> *


THANKS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 30 2008, 12:52 AM~10978044
> *whats the two grounds for?
> *


ONE MAY BE POWER TO MOTOR IN CASE NOIDS GET STUCK YOU CAN STILL SAVE YOUR MOTOR :dunno:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

does any one know if a 2000 tc frame will fit a 98 tc I call about a frame from a junk yard and they said no other year is compably with a 98


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:41 PM~10980985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jul 1 2008, 03:55 PM~10990014
> *does any one know if a 2000 tc frame will fit a 98 tc I call about a frame from a junk yard and they said no other year is compably with a 98
> *


OFCOUSE IT WOULD..THAT JUNKYARD DONT KNOW SHYT...98-02 FRAMES ARE EXCACTLY THE SAME..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 1 2008, 02:44 AM~10986982
> *THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS A BADASS FUCKIN PHRASE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

HOW THE HELL DO I TAKE THE DOOR PANELS OFF MY DOORS I CANT FIGURE IT OUT


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 2 2008, 04:54 PM~10999132
> *HOW THE HELL DO I TAKE THE DOOR PANELS OFF MY DOORS I CANT FIGURE IT OUT
> *


Me too. Have to replace an ashtray.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 2 2008, 02:54 PM~10999132
> *HOW THE HELL DO I TAKE THE DOOR PANELS OFF MY DOORS I CANT FIGURE IT OUT
> *


FIND THAT OUT BEFORE YOU FORCE IT!!!! WHO EVER HAD MY RIDE FIRST DID IT AND TOTALLY BROKE IT OFF!!!! DONT RUSH IT OR U WILL REGRET IT BIG LIKE I AM! Now i need a whole new freakin panel cuz the bastid broke off all the clips!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Much props on your Linc BIGTONY. Tight unusal color with gr8 striping and a big :thumbsup: cuz you hopp it and not just street ride!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 29 2008, 10:27 PM~10976942
> *that  linc  looks   nice  any more pics
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 2 2008, 07:54 PM~11000342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THIS ISWHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 2 2008, 06:16 PM~11000531
> *AND THIS ISWHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW
> 
> 
> ...


wow a complete change :0 any more pics of it on 3??


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Great Work Homies... :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jul 2 2008, 09:13 PM~11001932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 2 2008, 04:03 PM~10999598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 2 2008, 01:38 PM~10998559
> *OFCOUSE IT WOULD..THAT JUNKYARD DONT KNOW SHYT...98-02 FRAMES ARE EXCACTLY THE SAME..
> *


I ran into same problem only thing anybody could tell me was 98-99 only even the dealerships but not one them fucks coud tell me what the difference was


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 2 2008, 02:54 PM~10999132
> *HOW THE HELL DO I TAKE THE DOOR PANELS OFF MY DOORS I CANT FIGURE IT OUT
> *


U have 2 use torx bit to undo the pull strap then undo the screws along the bottom of the panel then its the gay clips that usually break after that form what i can remember


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jul 2 2008, 09:13 PM~11001932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad pic right there  any closer shots of the car


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 3 2008, 02:12 AM~11003303
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way that looks.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jul 2 2008, 11:13 PM~11001932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 2 2008, 09:16 PM~11000531
> *AND THIS ISWHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW
> 
> 
> ...


 car looks nice before n fater


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 3 2008, 12:46 PM~11005513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY HOMEBOY SHORTY'S RIDE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 3 2008, 09:21 PM~11009803
> *MY HOMEBOY SHORTY'S RIDE
> *


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jul 2 2008, 09:13 PM~11001932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT A SINGLE OR DOUBLE GATE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I bought my kit sunday and started to test fit how my pump will be and started part of the left side of my battery rack. it isnt much but its something... Enjoy.










Smooth.. :biggrin: 

Even the bottom of the rack... :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 4 2008, 02:41 AM~11011243
> *I bought my kit sunday and started to test fit how my pump will be and started part of the left side of my battery rack. it isnt much but its something...  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 3 2008, 12:12 AM~11003303
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


nice car homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 4 2008, 07:45 AM~11011752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 4 2008, 01:41 AM~11011243
> *I bought my kit sunday and started to test fit how my pump will be and started part of the left side of my battery rack. it isnt much but its something...  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 4 2008, 03:46 PM~11013206
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *





X2... :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the inspiration. rack should be done by the weekend and some mild re-enforcing. actual install will begin as soon as my cylinders and powerballs arrive.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:





> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Still Available Homies...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TWEEDY
vary nice work


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 5 2008, 07:05 AM~11016447
> *TWEEDY
> vary nice work
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 5 2008, 09:05 AM~11016447
> *TWEEDY
> vary nice work
> *




:yes:




Keep Us Posted On Your Build Up... :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Mine chippin :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/98-02-01-00-99-GENUINE...oQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CROWN-VIC-TOWNCAR-CHRO...3QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BBK-18030-A...bayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/00-01-02-03-MUSTANG-GT...oQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jul 5 2008, 08:18 PM~11018854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jul 5 2008, 05:18 PM~11018854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin: its official,from gbodies to big bodys,to now lincolns.I was going to make my dabute this 4th of july and my dream was taken a way in a second.who can he'll me out with posting some pics.(thanks)


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 5 2008, 09:42 PM~11019832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

NEW VISION 4 LIFE


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 6 2008, 04:42 PM~11022661
> *
> *




:uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 6 2008, 05:53 AM~11020897
> *:biggrin: its official,from gbodies to big bodys,to now lincolns.I was going to make my dabute this 4th of july and my dream was taken a way in a second.who can he'll me out with posting some pics.(thanks)
> *




Please use one of the following image uploaders: 
TinyPic · ImageShack · Photobucket 

Questions? See the following example on uploading with tinypic.com:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 5 2008, 08:42 PM~11019832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get that lower chrome rockers looks better theb the limo ones


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I dont no homie....I think he's a member on here


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i found them for 200


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubjdlpxQJS0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 7 2008, 12:31 AM~11026090
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubjdlpxQJS0
> *


 :0 :0 :0  badass vids and badass ride! :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 6 2008, 06:20 PM~11023711
> *Please use one of the following image uploaders:
> TinyPic  · ImageShack  · Photobucket
> 
> ...


The reason I can't post pics,cause my home computer is down.So im on the net throgh my phone.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 7 2008, 02:10 AM~11026289
> *The reason I can't post pics,cause my home computer is down.So im on the net throgh my phone.
> *





I Used To Be Able To Upload Flicks Straight From My Sidekick 3 Using TinyPic...

This iPhone Isnt Worth Jack Shit... :angry:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 6 2008, 11:14 PM~11026316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOH!!!   GAME OVER!!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jul 7 2008, 04:14 AM~11026653
> *OOOOOH!!!     GAME OVER!!!
> *



if its real then looks good... but p/s


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 7 2008, 02:14 AM~11026316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEA LOOKS GOOD BUT DATS A CUT AND PASTE.......


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 7 2008, 03:14 AM~11026316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WATS IT LOOK LIKE WITH A TOP ON IT ??


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

yep look right behind the back seat their is a drawing line


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 7 2008, 07:51 AM~11026877
> *if its real then looks good... but p/s
> *





About To Become A Reality....


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jul 7 2008, 11:18 AM~11028089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does the newer front clip bolts on a 98 or you have to do major work?about to put my ride in the paint shop and I like that look.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 7 2008, 09:06 AM~11027703
> *YEA LOOKS GOOD BUT DATS A CUT AND PASTE.......
> *


Oh i c, can tell above the car the color fade on the grass. Pretty hazy. aww, i'be been temporarily dooped! :tears: :rofl:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

FYI for those of you that have transmissions with really hard shifting you might want to check the acumulator valve spring they are prone to braking in the 4R70W transmissions. Had the same thing happen to my car.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 7 2008, 12:15 PM~11029078
> *FYI for those of you that have transmissions with really hard shifting you might want to check the acumulator valve spring they are prone to braking in the 4R70W transmissions. Had the same thing happen to my car.
> *


thanx loco, good info :thumbsup:


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR :ugh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 7 2008, 11:14 AM~11028553
> *Does the newer front clip bolts on a 98 or you have to do major work?about to put my ride in the paint shop and I like that look.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11032053
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *




:uh:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 7 2008, 10:46 PM~11034383
> *:uh:
> *


ya cabron no te emociones :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 8 2008, 12:48 AM~11034398
> *ya  cabron  no te  emociones  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 8 2008, 01:12 AM~11034673
> *:biggrin:
> *





:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 7 2008, 11:55 PM~11035073
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE ANYTHING YET? SEND ME THAT CADDY AND ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 7 2008, 12:15 PM~11029078
> *FYI for those of you that have transmissions with really hard shifting you might want to check the acumulator valve spring they are prone to braking in the 4R70W transmissions. Had the same thing happen to my car.
> *


Maybe thats what blew the back off of mine???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 8 2008, 02:42 AM~11035492
> *Maybe thats what blew the back off of mine???
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the back of your transmission. :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jul 5 2008, 05:34 PM~11018435
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/CROWN-VIC-TOWNCAR-CHRO...3QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BBK-18030-A...bayphotohosting
> ...


The intake manifold plenium is on the wrong side for a towncar though.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 8 2008, 04:03 AM~11035724
> *Is that the back of your transmission. :0
> *


YUP LOL


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 8 2008, 12:35 PM~11037459
> *YUP LOL
> *


How in the hell did that happen?


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 8 2008, 10:10 AM~11036835
> *The intake manifold plenium is on the wrong side for a towncar though.
> *


all you got to do is turn it around


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 8 2008, 01:56 AM~11035083
> *WHATS UP HOMIE ANYTHING YET? SEND ME THAT CADDY AND ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO :biggrin:
> *




Im Getting Desperate Enough To Do It... Thought About Lighting It On Fire The Other Night, True Story... Ask Mo :yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jul 9 2008, 12:32 AM~11043522
> *all you got to do is turn it around
> *


What about the throttle linkage. It would be facing the wrong way.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_</span>

Impala
<span style=\'color:red\'>*Lincoln*
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 9 2008, 01:49 AM~11043630
> *Im Getting Desperate Enough To Do It... Thought About Lighting It On Fire The Other Night, True Story... Ask Mo :yes:
> *


 :loco: Let me have it...I'm just 10 miles away from u.. :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jul 9 2008, 03:10 PM~11047026
> *:loco:  Let me have it...I'm just 10 miles away from u.. :yes:
> *




No Shit... :uh:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 9 2008, 03:43 PM~11047349
> *No Shit...  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jul 9 2008, 04:25 PM~11047758
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




 



Porque No Dices: Im Only 10 Minutos Away... Dejame Ayudar A Un Homie And Get It Off His Hands...




Lero, Lero! :roflmao:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 03:41 PM~11029272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats lookin good cuz :thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 9 2008, 04:37 PM~11047877
> *
> Porque No Dices: Im Only 10 Minutos Away... Dejame Ayudar A Un Homie And Get It Off His Hands...
> Lero, Lero! :roflmao:
> *


Oh yeah, I'm 10 minutos al sur, pero can't buy it... I know for sure that I'm getting my monte back so I have to get rid of my towncar now.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 9 2008, 05:11 AM~11044562
> *What about the throttle linkage. It would be facing the wrong way.
> *


turn just the plenum around not the intake the other way and everything goes in easy.
all engines in all towncars are all mustang motors but just the top half is switched around and they have allot of parts for mustang engines.just go to ebay and type "4.6 ford" and allot of parts to get more horsepower


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jul 9 2008, 11:50 PM~11051460
> *Oh yeah, I'm 10 minutos al sur, pero can't buy it... I know for sure that I'm getting my monte back so I have to get rid of my towncar now.
> *





You Have A PM...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=33C7wqggIRg


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jul 10 2008, 12:33 AM~11052541
> *turn just the plenum around not the intake the other way and everything goes in easy.
> all engines in all towncars are all mustang motors but just the top half is switched around and they have allot of parts for mustang engines.just go to ebay and type "4.6 ford" and allot of parts to get more horsepower
> *


I'm pretty sure the throttle linkage will be facing the wrong direction when you turn it around. 
I put a PI intake on mine so I do know a little bit about the engines.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 8 2008, 11:49 PM~11043630
> *Im Getting Desperate Enough To Do It... Thought About Lighting It On Fire The Other Night, True Story... Ask Mo :yes:
> *


ya prendele fuego al pinche carro :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 10 2008, 11:47 PM~11060866
> *ya  prendele  fuego  al  pinche  carro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *





:angry:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 12:41 PM~11029272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that b my big dogs shit swinging!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 11 2008, 03:00 PM~11065935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Alriiight! finally blazin' the streets! :cheesy: What u name it?? Asthma!? :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 11 2008, 04:00 PM~11065935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: lookn good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jul 7 2008, 11:11 AM~11027736
> *WATS IT LOOK LIKE WITH A TOP ON IT ??
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 11 2008, 04:40 PM~11066624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 11 2008, 03:00 PM~11065935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 11 2008, 06:00 PM~11065935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good cuz lookin good


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 11 2008, 06:00 PM~11065935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Paint... Luv It...





Wheels... Luv It...





Patterns.... Hmmm... Guess They Gotta Grow On Me...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 8 2008, 01:56 AM~11035083
> *WHATS UP HOMIE ANYTHING YET? SEND ME THAT CADDY AND ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 11 2008, 12:06 PM~11064765
> *that b my big dogs shit swinging!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Big Tony's always had some bad ass cars and Trucks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## 98REDRUM (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE LOVE TO YA HOMIES...

07-13-08 PHOTOSHOOT


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 13 2008, 08:28 PM~11079210
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE TO YA HOMIES...
> 
> 07-13-08 PHOTOSHOOT
> ...


  CONGRATS ON THE SHOOT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 13 2008, 08:28 PM~11079210
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE TO YA HOMIES...
> 
> 07-13-08 PHOTOSHOOT
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

the title have changed again????

TOWN CAR FEST (1999-2000), LETS SEE THEM Lincolns

can i still post my 98 ? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2008, 09:39 AM~11082557
> *the title have changed again????
> 
> TOWN CAR FEST (1999-2000), LETS SEE THEM Lincolns
> ...


yea u can cuz i put my 2001


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 14 2008, 08:23 AM~11082740
> *yea u can cuz i put my 2001
> *


and my 2002 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jul 5 2008, 05:23 PM~11018386
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/98-02-01-00-99-GENUINE...oQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> *


* YOU ASSHOLE. LOL. I FOUND THOSE LIKE AMONTH AGO AND WAS KEEPING IT MY LITTLE SECRET.*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 14 2008, 01:44 PM~11085481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Juice is in finally. :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 14 2008, 05:13 PM~11085673
> *Juice is in finally. :biggrin:
> 
> *











Any Pics Of The Setup? :dunno:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 14 2008, 05:13 PM~11085673
> *Juice is in finally. :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scrilla, malomonte*




:nicoderm:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jul 14 2008, 02:43 PM~11085477
> * YOU ASSHOLE. LOL. I FOUND THOSE LIKE AMONTH AGO AND WAS KEEPING IT MY LITTLE SECRET.
> *


sorry dog tryin to help the towncar fans out there


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2008, 08:23 PM~11088817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Abel, what you name your ride homie? @$$ KiCCer!? :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 14 2008, 02:13 PM~11085673
> *Juice is in finally. :biggrin:
> 
> *


Tight Tweedy!! More pics! Lock up & err thang! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 15 2008, 12:38 AM~11089800
> *Tight Tweedy!!  More pics! Lock up & err thang! :biggrin:
> *




X2... :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 14 2008, 11:37 PM~11089785
> *Abel, what you name your ride homie? @$$ KiCCer!? :cheesy:
> *



BADLUCK  because i had at least 1000 badluck with this mother fucking car :angry:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 15 2008, 03:24 PM~11095743
> *BADLUCK   because i had at least 1000 badluck with this mother fucking car :angry:
> *


 :rofl: Ya thats right, BADLUCK, my bad. We'll im sure u took care of those problems already, shes a beut! Truly one of tha baddest on the streets :thumbsup: Post some pics of the under carriage and all man. I seen it all before on a site, but i forgot what it was. Rides done up real good brotha man! :0 :yes: Not many 3-Wheel*able TC's out there! :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2008, 09:23 PM~11088817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE REAR END :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

heres mine .....dont mind the 14s in the rear i had a 13 go flat on me....haha


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 15 2008, 05:59 PM~11095978
> *NICE REAR END :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 15 2008, 05:57 PM~11095962
> *:rofl:  Ya thats right, BADLUCK, my bad.  We'll im sure u took care of those problems already, shes a beut!  Truly one of tha baddest on the streets :thumbsup:  Post some pics of the under carriage and all man. I seen it all before on a site, but i forgot what it was.  Rides done up real good brotha man! :0  :yes: Not many 3-Wheel*able TC's out there! :angry:
> *


yeah that's what I keep telling him... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jul 15 2008, 09:39 PM~11097799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 15 2008, 05:57 PM~11095962
> *:rofl:  Ya thats right, BADLUCK, my bad.  We'll im sure u took care of those problems already, shes a beut!  Truly one of tha baddest on the streets :thumbsup:  Post some pics of the under carriage and all man. I seen it all before on a site, but i forgot what it was.  Rides done up real good brotha man! :0  :yes: Not many 3-Wheel*able TC's out there! :angry:
> *



 thanks man


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2008, 08:39 AM~11082557
> *the title have changed again????
> 
> TOWN CAR FEST (1999-2000), LETS SEE THEM Lincolns
> ...


You can now.....I just changed it. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 16 2008, 06:23 AM~11101024
> *You can now.....I just changed it. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 14 2008, 03:13 PM~11085673
> *Juice is in finally. :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 16 2008, 10:05 AM~11102686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got any more pics of maj series :0 ??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 16 2008, 11:36 AM~11102957
> *got any more pics of maj series :0 ??
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 16 2008, 10:40 AM~11102996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: groovy


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 16 2008, 01:05 PM~11102686
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Jul 16 2008, 10:05 AM~11102686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 16 2008, 01:05 PM~11103572
> *
> *


 :biggrin:THAT WAS MY COMPADRES RIDE.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 16 2008, 12:14 PM~11103642
> *:biggrin:THAT WAS MY COMPADRES RIDE.
> *



Was???


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 16 2008, 12:14 PM~11103642
> *:biggrin:THAT WAS MY COMPADRES RIDE.
> *


oh and u roll one now too right? i kno it got a little crunched, but post pics of it homie!! :cheesy:


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 14 2008, 02:13 PM~11085673
> *Juice is in finally. :biggrin:
> 
> *


nice picture. looks good


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 16 2008, 12:14 PM~11103642
> *:biggrin:THAT WAS MY COMPADRES RIDE.
> *


its a bad ass car


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

HEY GUYZ PLEASE DONT HATE, I JUST GOT IT LAST WEEK


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jul 16 2008, 10:13 PM~11106931
> *HEY GUYZ PLEASE DONT HATE, I JUST GOT IT LAST WEEK
> 
> 
> ...




:wave:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 16 2008, 09:46 PM~11107221
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT IT DO HOMIE :biggrin: 
HEY MY FUCKIN CAMARA BROKE DOWN , I DID THE SPINDDLE SWAP THIS PAST SUNDAY,AND THIS SUNDAY IM POPPING HER CHERRY  IN THE MEAN TIME THE HOMIE CHUY AKA FREAKYTALES WILL TAKE CARE OF GOLD PLATING MY GRILL FENDER TRIMS AND TRUNK SHELL ,ETC ETC ETC .THAT WILL BE THE THEME WHITE AND GOLD


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jul 16 2008, 07:51 PM~11107254
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIE :biggrin:
> HEY MY FUCKIN CAMARA BROKE DOWN , I DID THE SPINDDLE SWAP THIS PAST SUNDAY,AND THIS SUNDAY IM POPPING HER CHERRY  IN THE MEAN TIME THE HOMIE CHUY AKA FREAKYTALES WILL TAKE CARE OF GOLD PLATING MY GRILL FENDER TRIMS AND TRUNK SHELL ,ETC ETC ETC .THAT WILL BE THE THEME WHITE AND GOLD
> *


was up brotha jones :wave:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jul 16 2008, 09:13 PM~11106931
> *HEY GUYZ PLEASE DONT HATE, I JUST GOT IT LAST WEEK
> 
> 
> ...



hating what man?? looking real good!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 16 2008, 12:40 PM~11102996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one bad ride!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 16 2008, 11:07 PM~11107972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 16 2008, 09:07 PM~11107972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 16 2008, 11:30 PM~11108187
> *
> *


still in tha workz! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jul 16 2008, 11:31 PM~11108197
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jul 16 2008, 10:51 PM~11107254
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIE :biggrin:
> HEY MY FUCKIN CAMARA BROKE DOWN , I DID THE SPINDDLE SWAP THIS PAST SUNDAY,AND THIS SUNDAY IM POPPING HER CHERRY  IN THE MEAN TIME THE HOMIE CHUY AKA FREAKYTALES WILL TAKE CARE OF GOLD PLATING MY GRILL FENDER TRIMS AND TRUNK SHELL ,ETC ETC ETC .THAT WILL BE THE THEME WHITE AND GOLD
> *




I Had Something Similar Planned For Mine, Pero, You Know The Deal... Pinche Lac Is Keeping Me From Doing That... So, Que Chingados Puedo Hacer? Gotta Stay On The Sidelines...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 16 2008, 10:07 PM~11107972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jul 16 2008, 07:51 PM~11107254
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIE :biggrin:
> HEY MY FUCKIN CAMARA BROKE DOWN , I DID THE SPINDDLE SWAP THIS PAST SUNDAY,AND THIS SUNDAY IM POPPING HER CHERRY  IN THE MEAN TIME THE HOMIE CHUY AKA FREAKYTALES WILL TAKE CARE OF GOLD PLATING MY GRILL FENDER TRIMS AND TRUNK SHELL ,ETC ETC ETC .THAT WILL BE THE THEME WHITE AND GOLD
> *


i got a gold trunk shell. wanna just trade? will post pic later today.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 17 2008, 11:48 AM~11110820
> *i got a gold trunk shell. wanna just trade? will post pic later today.
> *




:0


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 14 2008, 08:23 PM~11088817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the tail lights are they painted pink :dunno:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 17 2008, 02:01 PM~11112343
> *whats up with the tail lights are they painted pink :dunno:
> *


:wow:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jul 2 2008, 08:13 PM~11001932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


State St. in SB


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

CROME ROCKER'S "FOR SALE" AND DOOR POST HIT ME UP. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jul 17 2008, 03:02 PM~11113354
> *CROME ROCKER'S "FOR SALE" AND DOOR POST HIT ME UP. :thumbsup:
> *


PM ME HOW MUCH HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 3 2008, 09:46 AM~11005513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM ALMOST MY TWIN EVEN THE RIMS


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pBG-R_5X-Z0 :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 16 2008, 09:59 PM~11107308
> *hating what man?? looking real good!!!
> *


PRECIATE IT BRO U JUST GATTA KNOW 80% OF LAY IT LOW MEMBERS ARE ON HERE TO JUST TRY TO DOWN A MUDDAFUCKA TRYING TO DO SOMETHING


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 16 2008, 11:35 PM~11108245
> *I Had Something Similar Planned For Mine, Pero, You Know The Deal... Pinche Lac Is Keeping Me From Doing That... So, Que Chingados Puedo Hacer? Gotta Stay On The Sidelines...
> *


SHIT HOMIE I GOT A 94 AND A 93 BIG BODIES THAT I CANT GET RID OF EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 17 2008, 02:01 PM~11112343
> *whats up with the tail lights are they painted pink :dunno:
> *


loll no


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 14 2008, 03:13 PM~11085673
> *Juice is in finally. :biggrin:
> 
> *


Looks real good Tweedy. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 17 2008, 08:51 AM~11110828
> *:0
> *


4sho. Sorry i didnt get pics of it up today. Had the run around major. Club planning! :biggrin: Will 4sure 2morro. "all chrome no gold" -2Short from CaliRiderz Track off Slow Pain's album  Or Cali Swangin, i forget which Volume...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 17 2008, 09:04 PM~11116168
> *Looks real good Tweedy. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro Means alot coming from you Jamie. I'll see ya @ hoptoberfest.... Hopefully the trunk will be all dressed up by then.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 17 2008, 11:45 PM~11118045
> *Thanks bro Means alot coming from you Jamie. I'll see ya @ hoptoberfest.... Hopefully the trunk will be all dressed up by then.
> *


Please post a trunk shot Tweedy loc.. i mean brotha! :biggrin: Just want to see what you did. U did the set up yourself right? Just wanna drop more props homie. :thumbsup: No hate from THIS GUY! :tongue:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 18 2008, 03:21 AM~11118166
> *Please post a trunk shot Tweedy loc.. i mean brotha! :biggrin:  Just want to see what you did. U did the set up yourself right?  Just wanna drop more props homie. :thumbsup:  No hate from THIS GUY! :tongue:
> *




X2... :yes:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Yea i do all my hydraulics myself on all my cars... and a few installs here and there. I dont have any good pics right now but i will take some and post when i wake up. It's clean and simple but far from done. still need to go go back and paint and hide some wiring.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 18 2008, 01:12 AM~11118386
> *Yea i do all my hydraulics myself on all my cars... and a few installs here and there. I dont have any good pics right now but i will take some and post when i wake up. It's clean and simple but far from done. still need to go go back and paint and hide some wiring.
> *


Groovy my brotha,... Groovy uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 18 2008, 02:21 AM~11118166
> *Please post a trunk shot Tweedy loc.. i mean brotha! :biggrin:  Just want to see what you did. U did the set up yourself right?  Just wanna drop more props homie. :thumbsup:  No hate from THIS GUY! :tongue:
> *


Whos been hatting?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 18 2008, 04:04 AM~11118633
> *Whos been hatting?
> *


no one. was just giving pre-props


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 17 2008, 11:17 PM~11117497
> *4sho.  Sorry i didnt get pics of it up today. Had the run around major. Club planning! :biggrin:  Will 4sure 2morro.  "all chrome no gold"  -2Short from CaliRiderz Track off Slow Pain's album   Or Cali Swangin, i forget which Volume...
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER :wave: :wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 18 2008, 11:06 AM~11120718
> *WHATS UP BROTHER :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats goin on family! Cant wait to meet you my man :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Alright Everybody... Please keep in mind that i am far from finished with the trunk. I still need to clean up, paint, Make panels, hide wiring, make batterycables, (nice ones, i just used these because i drive this car everyday and its what i had laying around till i order some clear cable with good ends..) I am far from done 
Tweedy


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 18 2008, 11:43 AM~11120992
> *
> *


Ay dont tripp Big Scrill, but I forgot I took my Linc to tha shop yesturday, forgot to take the pic of the Gold plating and wont see her till monday! I also forgot the tail light pieces are gold too!! :0 Forgive my man... im slippin, i kno :happysad: Might get rid of my Vinyl rag top too (its a full original) with Gold buttons.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Far from finished... Still needs alot of work.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 18 2008, 12:05 PM~11121145
> *Alright Everybody... Please keep in mind that i am far from finished with the trunk. I still need to clean up, paint, Make panels, hide wiring, make batterycables, (nice ones, i just used these because i drive this car everyday and its what i had laying around till i order some clear cable with good ends..) I am far from done
> Tweedy
> 
> *


It still looks good for a quick set up Tweed! but gotta show... INSIIIIDE!! :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 18 2008, 12:07 PM~11121160
> *Far from finished... Still needs alot of work.
> 
> *


Oooh yeeea. (patience -0-, Patience!) :tongue:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 18 2008, 01:05 PM~11121145
> *Alright Everybody... Please keep in mind that i am far from finished with the trunk. I still need to clean up, paint, Make panels, hide wiring, make batterycables, (nice ones, i just used these because i drive this car everyday and its what i had laying around till i order some clear cable with good ends..) I am far from done
> Tweedy
> 
> *


I should have alot more done in the few weeks to come..


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

SO WHAT TWEED! THATS THA BIZNIZ HOMIE! MUCH PROPS FOR A BACKYARD LINC SETERUPPER! HOW SHE RIDE?? :cheesy:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

a TWEEDY can you take some pics of the front suspension 
i want to juice mine and i want to see the ball joint ext and the rest
of the front end thanks homie,by the way your shit looks good homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 18 2008, 12:37 PM~11120935
> *Whats goin on family!  Cant wait to meet you my man :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


IF WE DONT MEET HERE WE WILL IN ETERNITY


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 18 2008, 01:02 PM~11121593
> *IF WE DONT MEET HERE WE WILL IN ETERNITY
> *


AND U KNOW THIS!! BROOTHA!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 18 2008, 12:07 PM~11121160
> *Far from finished... Still needs alot of work.
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 18 2008, 03:06 PM~11121154
> *Ay dont tripp Big Scrill, but I forgot I took my Linc to tha shop yesturday, forgot to take the pic of the Gold plating and wont see her till monday!  I also forgot the tail light pieces are gold too!! :0    Forgive my man... im slippin, i kno :happysad:  Might get rid of my Vinyl rag top too (its a full original) with Gold buttons.
> *




:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 18 2008, 04:02 PM~11121593
> *IF WE DONT MEET HERE WE WILL IN ETERNITY
> *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Jul 18 2008, 01:15 PM~11121222
> * a TWEEDY can you take some pics of the front suspension
> i want to juice mine and i want to see the ball joint ext and the rest
> of the front end thanks homie,by the way your shit looks good homie
> *


No problem homie. I'll get some pics up shortly


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 19 2008, 07:48 AM~11126292
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 19 2008, 04:48 AM~11126292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA BIG TONY CANT WAIT TO JUICE MINE HOMES  DAT SHT LOOK TIGHT RIGHT THERE :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 19 2008, 04:48 AM~11126292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

post pics Nene!! :angry:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 19 2008, 05:48 AM~11126292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:make you you got it on the bumper,cause im coming for you.looks crazy can't wait to have mine on the bumper.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 19 2008, 02:26 PM~11127812
> *post pics Nene!! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:the homie is about to post them for me.I can't post pics from my phone.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 19 2008, 02:29 PM~11127822
> *:biggrin:the homie is about to post them for me.I can't post pics from my phone.
> *


here you go nene  your top on your lincoln


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

good looking out Edwin.top was done by Doc this past week.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 POST THE WHOLE CAR WEY :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 19 2008, 02:40 PM~11127861
> * good looking out Edwin.top was done by Doc this past week.
> *


all i can say homie docs one of the best out their nice job on it homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 19 2008, 01:32 PM~11127832
> *here you go nene   your top on your lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

whole car please :cheesy:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jul 16 2008, 09:13 PM~11106931
> *HEY GUYZ PLEASE DONT HATE, I JUST GOT IT LAST WEEK
> 
> 
> ...


*WELCOME TO THE FAMILY MAN!!*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 19 2008, 01:32 PM~11127832
> *here you go nene   your top on your lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


*"Dream Team"*
Thats how we do!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 19 2008, 01:26 PM~11127815
> *:biggrin:make you you got it on the bumper,cause im coming for you.looks crazy can't wait to have mine on the bumper.
> *


LIKE THAT :0 :biggrin: LOL win lose or draw its all fun to me


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

that shits hard nene :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 19 2008, 01:32 PM~11127832
> *here you go nene   your top on your lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


this deserves :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 20 2008, 01:43 PM~11133029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 20 2008, 02:35 PM~11132300
> *that shits hard nene :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





X2... :yes:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 19 2008, 01:40 PM~11127861
> * good looking out Edwin.top was done by Doc this past week.
> *


DAM DOGG WHEN U TOLD ME DOC PAINTED THE ROOF I ALREADY KNEW THAT SHT WAS SMASHING BIGG UPS DOGG CANT WAIT FOR MINE TO BE DONE  
AND MY CADD :0 AND MY 86 REGAL :0 :0 :0 ONE LUV FAM


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

the rest of the car....... NENE! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 19 2008, 03:32 PM~11127832
> *here you go nene   your top on your lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice Nene


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Your lock up is sick Abel. Got any pics off it hoppin fully charged? Ever hit bumper?


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

any 1 runnin 5.20s on these lincs. wanna see if theyll look to small


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

any 1 runnin 5.20s on these lincs. wanna see if theyll look to small


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

ANYONE RUNNIN 5.20S ON THESE LINCS. ANY PIKS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 21 2008, 01:25 PM~11140077
> *any 1 runnin 5.20s on these lincs. wanna see if theyll look to small
> *


MY TUCK WILL KILL THOSE TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 12:41 PM~11029272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SINGLE OR DOUBLE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 21 2008, 04:28 PM~11140610
> *MY TUCK WILL KILL THOSE TIRES :biggrin:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 19 2008, 01:40 PM~11127861
> * good looking out Edwin.top was done by Doc this past week.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 21 2008, 03:14 PM~11141476
> *SINGLE OR DOUBLE
> *


Dub. Look at his Avatar. Trunks open.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

ALWAYS Comes In Handy... :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 22 2008, 01:30 AM~11145446
> *:roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT uffin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 21 2008, 07:47 PM~11142710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

my homies towncar...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ7T1slKGxU


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

im looking for one rightnow to hold me over till my rags done...keep the pics comeing :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 22 2008, 04:37 PM~11152286
> *im looking for one rightnow to hold me over till my rags done...keep the pics comeing :biggrin:
> *


1 of God's original chosen! :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 21 2008, 07:47 PM~11142710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:wave: :wave: WHAT UP MARIO


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY MAN!!*
> 
> THATS WUTZ UP HOMIE I APPRECIATE THAT VERRY MUCH


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 21 2008, 05:47 PM~11142710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u know what **** get off my dick aint nobody askin u anything or asking for ur advice so shut the fuck up


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jul 22 2008, 09:35 PM~11153328
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :wave:  :wave: WHAT UP MARIO
> *




Que Onda Homie... :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 22 2008, 09:52 PM~11153482
> *u know what **** get off my dick aint nobody askin u anything or asking for ur advice so shut the fuck up
> *













Ayyye Tuuuu... Ya Se Enojo La Nena... 



Then Direct Your Ignorance To A Certain Individual Dumb Fuck! :twak:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 22 2008, 09:11 PM~11153693
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

ALL THE BULL SHIT TO TO THE SIDE WITH THIS ***(SCRILLA).

HOW WOULD I TAKE THE WOOD OFF THE DASH CAUSE I WANNA PAINT THE PLASTIC CONNECTED UNDER IT BUT DONT WANNA BREAK IT


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 6 2008, 11:27 AM~11021982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF THIS CAR IS FROM VEGAS IN NOT THE RED RUM CAR IS IT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 22 2008, 09:47 PM~11154073
> *:roflmao:
> *


CHALE HOMIE YA DEJALO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jul 22 2008, 10:52 PM~11154135
> *CHALE HOMIE YA DEJALO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 11:18 PM~11154390
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 08:21 PM~11154411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jul 22 2008, 10:52 PM~11154135
> *CHALE HOMIE YA DEJALO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












:roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 12:33 AM~11155169
> *
> *





:wave:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 22 2008, 10:50 PM~11154725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 23 2008, 01:58 AM~11155915
> *:roflmao::roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 22 2008, 07:25 PM~11153833
> *ALL THE BULL SHIT TO TO THE SIDE WITH THIS ***(SCRILLA).
> 
> HOW WOULD I TAKE THE WOOD OFF THE DASH CAUSE I  WANNA PAINT THE PLASTIC CONNECTED UNDER IT BUT DONT WANNA BREAK IT
> *


From behind the plastic. And no thats not redrum. That car rarely comes out either...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 23 2008, 02:26 AM~11156095
> *From behind the plastic.  And no thats not redrum.  That car rarely comes out either...
> *


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 8 2008, 12:42 AM~11035492
> *Maybe thats what blew the back off of mine???
> 
> 
> ...


damn,it looks like its time for an interceptor tranny :biggrin: 

can you say super gas hop?  

when you gonna let me cruise it through a show homie? :cheesy:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 22 2008, 11:30 PM~11155666
> *:wave:
> *


q-vooo


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

i aways forget something! but the hoods emblem is gold too with red backing  
any traders, let me know! Vinyl tops going too(gold buttons)


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

tryin to strike a deal for a burgundy 2000 cartier edition within the next few days....weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im getting excited


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 06:13 PM~11162596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 23 2008, 08:11 PM~11163126
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 23 2008, 08:11 PM~11163126
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


not done yet :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 06:13 PM~11162596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 23 2008, 08:16 PM~11163173
> *LOOKING GOOD... :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 07:13 PM~11162596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice bro..lovin it.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 23 2008, 09:10 PM~11163614
> *  Very nice bro..lovin it.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks mav gonna look way diff next yr :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 09:13 PM~11162596
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 09:13 PM~11162596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big ups lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON+Jul 23 2008, 08:13 PM~11162596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 06:13 PM~11162596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STR8 SMOOTH  Would be completely pimped with a sunroof doe


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 07:16 PM~11163167
> *not done yet  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


A fine set up! Rarely see batts behind pumps. Good look, especially wit tha vibrant red bein right behind tha chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 24 2008, 02:05 PM~11169399
> *STR8 SMOOTH   Would be completely pimped with a sunroof doe
> *


 :biggrin: im workin on that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 24 2008, 09:39 AM~11167077
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 24 2008, 04:29 PM~11170652
> *
> *


Nice ride bro.. Lovin the setup... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Arriva El Veneno Mexicano!!!! :biggrin: 




:roflmao:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*any pics of T.C.'s doing some big inches?*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2008, 10:13 AM~11177266
> *any pics of T.C.'s doing some big inches?
> *


theres one i saw of Majestics 07 new years, was standing up w/reverse suspension. it was dispicable :nosad:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 23 2008, 09:09 PM~11163109
> *tryin to strike a deal for a burgundy 2000 cartier edition within the next few days....weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im getting excited
> *


Welcome to club 61 Impala / Lincoln Towncar. :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 25 2008, 12:16 PM~11178186
> *theres one i saw of Majestics 07 new years, was standing up w/reverse suspension. it was dispicable :nosad:
> *



*sounds like it.

I asked cuz Im building a 99 T.C. and shooting for a big inch car,.. and out of curiosity i looked around, havent seen any,.. was kinda wondering why..lol*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2008, 06:22 PM~11179560
> *sounds like it.
> 
> I asked cuz Im building a 99 T.C. and shooting for a big inch car,.. and out of curiosity i looked around, havent seen any,.. was kinda wondering why..lol
> *





:0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2008, 03:22 PM~11179560
> *sounds like it.
> 
> I asked cuz Im building a 99 T.C. and shooting for a big inch car,.. and out of curiosity i looked around, havent seen any,.. was kinda wondering why..lol
> *


Only cuz most peeps dont wanna hop big body luxurys, and unlike the Lac, were on plastic. China in L.A. rides sinle with a LO LIFE setup and he hits around most peoples street doubles. if he went double, oohwee! I know im gonna do it. Like i said before, "I aint no china collector! & Cant take it with me!"


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 25 2008, 07:21 PM~11180008
> *thanks  everyone
> *


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

TTMFT4LINCOLNS :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2008, 10:13 AM~11177266
> *any pics of T.C.'s doing some big inches?
> *


Rooster's was doing 70-80's a couple years ago


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 26 2008, 03:01 AM~11182682
> *Rooster's was doing 70-80's a couple years ago
> 
> 
> ...



niiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 26 2008, 01:01 AM~11182682
> *Rooster's was doing 70-80's a couple years ago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 26 2008, 04:01 AM~11182682
> *Rooster's was doing 70-80's a couple years ago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought that was someones car from AZ. I remember one exactly like it hoppin I think on the Chrome & Paint by Truucha; hoppin at the Street Life grand opening.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

FENDER TRIMS AND MOLDINGS SHOULD BE DONE THIS WEEK AS WELL . JUICE SHOULD ALSO BE FINISHED BY THIS AFTERNOON AND THEN ITS OF TO THE PAINT SHOP FOR A 2007 LINCOLN NAVIGATOR PEARL WHITE BATH 








PARKED ON CHINAS 4 THE TIME BEING :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 26 2008, 01:01 AM~11182682
> *Rooster's was doing 70-80's a couple years ago
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how you do the damn thing right there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209+Jul 27 2008, 11:36 AM~11189004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:thumbsup:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 27 2008, 09:42 PM~11192377
> *:thumbsup:
> *


DEDICATED TO YOU BIG BALLA  :biggrin: 

HEY HOWS A MURAL OF ADAN ''CHALINO'' SANCHEZ, VALENTI ELIZALDE,YOURS TRULLY BIG ROY,PANCHO VILLA,AND EMILIANO ZAPATA ALL CHILLIN LIKE VILLAINS AT A STRIP JOINT CALLING SHOTS SOUND TO YOU HENCE NAMING THE CAR ''DE HERENCIA MEXICANA''???????????????????????????


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jul 27 2008, 08:36 AM~11189004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE GOLD HOMIE!!!  OH! AND NICE CAR ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 27 2008, 10:08 PM~11192630
> *NICE GOLD HOMIE!!!  OH! AND NICE CAR ALSO :biggrin:
> *


PRESUMIDO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: We're gonna get rich Doggie :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jul 27 2008, 08:36 PM~11192889
> *PRESUMIDO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  We're gonna get rich Doggie :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:   :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jul 27 2008, 10:54 PM~11192500
> *DEDICATED TO YOU BIG BALLA    :biggrin:
> 
> HEY HOWS A MURAL OF ADAN ''CHALINO'' SANCHEZ, VALENTI ELIZALDE,YOURS TRULLY BIG ROY,PANCHO VILLA,AND EMILIANO ZAPATA ALL CHILLIN LIKE VILLAINS AT A STRIP JOINT CALLING SHOTS SOUND TO YOU HENCE NAMING THE CAR ''DE HERENCIA MEXICANA''???????????????????????????
> *




:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

DATS MY FRAME GETTIN BOXED


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

For Sale $3600


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT THE LIL CHROME STRIPS ON THE BUMPERS AND SIDE OF THE DOORS PAINTED TO MATCH YALLS CARS CAUSE I SEEN A WHITE ONE ON OG RIDER AND IT LOOKED ALRITE WHAT YALL THINK


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 28 2008, 09:50 PM~11202713
> *ANYBODY GOT THE LIL CHROME STRIPS ON THE BUMPERS AND SIDE OF THE DOORS PAINTED TO MATCH YALLS CARS CAUSE I SEEN A WHITE ONE ON OG RIDER AND IT LOOKED ALRITE WHAT YALL THINK
> *


I see it every now and then on Lincs, usually red or black out here. I dont like. I think it takes the pimpin out of it :thumbsdown:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 28 2008, 10:58 PM~11203378
> *I see it every now and then on Lincs, usually red or black out here. I dont like. I think it takes the pimpin out of it :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yes: uffin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 28 2008, 11:14 PM~11202932
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 28 2008, 10:58 PM~11203378
> *I see it every now and then on Lincs, usually red or black out here. I dont like. I think it takes the pimpin out of it :thumbsdown:
> *


Infact, the only one i saw that was tight covered was one at the Majestics New Year throwdown, it was wrapped with gucci as well as the D'z.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 28 2008, 10:00 PM~11200867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 TIGHT WORK HOMIE...THAT LINCOLN COMING OUT SERIOUS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 29 2008, 05:55 PM~11208262
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 28 2008, 07:00 PM~11200867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jul 29 2008, 03:37 PM~11208608
> *
> *


memories? :cheesy:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2008, 04:00 PM~11208816
> *memories? :cheesy:
> *


Not good ones! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jul 29 2008, 04:08 PM~11208884
> *Not good ones!  :biggrin:
> *


i bet they aint u crazy fuck lol :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2008, 04:11 PM~11208911
> *i bet they aint u crazy fuck lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 29 2008, 03:09 PM~11208361
> *Infact, the only one i saw that was tight covered was one at the Majestics New Year throwdown, it was wrapped with gucci as well as the D'z.
> *


yeah i know the black one rite that shit was pimpin


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 29 2008, 05:20 PM~11209630
> *yeah i know the black one rite that shit was pimpin
> *


yup yup


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 28 2008, 08:50 PM~11202713
> *ANYBODY GOT THE LIL CHROME STRIPS ON THE BUMPERS AND SIDE OF THE DOORS PAINTED TO MATCH YALLS CARS CAUSE I SEEN A WHITE ONE ON OG RIDER AND IT LOOKED ALRITE WHAT YALL THINK
> *


i think it looks like someone forgot to tape the car off


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

1998 LINCOLN DO 14X7'S FIT ALL THE WAY AROUND?? NE ONE?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 04:35 PM~11208586
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jul 29 2008, 10:21 PM~11210528
> *1998 LINCOLN DO 14X7'S FIT ALL THE WAY AROUND?? NE ONE?
> *





With Some Grinding, I Believe So.... :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 29 2008, 10:23 PM~11210548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 29 2008, 10:51 PM~11210785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 08:57 PM~11210860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no mames parecen los de las chivas y america :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jul 29 2008, 06:21 PM~11210528
> *1998 LINCOLN DO 14X7'S FIT ALL THE WAY AROUND?? NE ONE?
> *



the back will fit 13s and 14s no problem but the front needs the calipers grinded down for 14s and swap front suspension with early 90s for 13s


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 29 2008, 10:59 PM~11210884
> *no mames  parecen los de las chivas y america :biggrin:
> *





Chingen Su Madre A Los Dos Equipos.... ARRIVA LA MAQUINA!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DO NEWER MODLE TAIL LIGHT FIT 98.I NEED SOME MY ARE BROKE,BUT I WAS THIKING OF UP GRADING THEM.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 30 2008, 12:58 AM~11212252
> *DO NEWER MODLE TAIL LIGHT FIT 98.I NEED SOME MY ARE BROKE,BUT I WAS THIKING OF UP GRADING THEM.
> *



:no: 



Just 98-02... :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 29 2008, 10:23 PM~11210548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HURRY UP AND BUY IT ALREADY! :angry: 




















FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.

Link In Sig... :biggrin:

LMK! :thumbsup:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388655 




:cheesy:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 10:59 PM~11212268
> *:no:
> Just 98-02... :yes:
> *


SO CAN I PUT 04 AND NEWER LIGHTS ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 29 2008, 10:08 PM~11212310
> *SO CAN I PUT 04 AND NEWER LIGHTS ?
> *


No just ones for 98-02. the 03 and up are a complete different shape, you would have to change quarter panels to fit them on.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 29 2008, 11:09 PM~11212330
> *No just ones for 98-02. the 03 and up are a complete different shape, you would have to change quarter panels to fit them on.
> *


  THANKS FOR THE IMFO.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 30 2008, 01:09 AM~11212330
> *No just ones for 98-02. the 03 and up are a complete different shape, you would have to change quarter panels to fit them on.
> *




:yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 28 2008, 09:39 PM~11201303
> *For Sale $3600
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still not getting 23.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 29 2008, 10:18 PM~11212403
> * THANKS FOR THE IMFO.
> *



You do that on purpose? :rofl:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 10:05 PM~11212297
> *HURRY UP AND BUY IT ALREADY!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


lol I'd take it homie. Just too far!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

got a shelltop for sale located in miami fl...150


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 10:53 PM~11212218
> *Chingen Su Madre A Los Dos Equipos.... ARRIVA LA MAQUINA!
> [*


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cortez96 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 1 2005, 08:27 AM~3208809
> *s.j.
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 11:05 PM~11212297
> *HURRY UP AND BUY IT ALREADY!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


bring it to me and ill trade you  with everything you have for it


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2008, 04:14 PM~11217387
> *bring it to me and ill trade you   with everything you have for it
> *


q-vo edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 30 2008, 04:20 PM~11217453
> *q-vo edwin
> *


WHATS UP PERRITO :biggrin: TOOK SOME FLICKS OFF MY YONQUE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

hey i am sellin a stock frame for a towncar 98-02 for $500 also a chrome rearend for $500 and some lower chrome arms for $150 any of them are o.b.o let me know or pm me


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2008, 08:01 PM~11219122
> *WHATS UP PERRITO :biggrin: TOOK SOME FLICKS OFF MY YONQUE TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Jul 30 2008, 06:41 PM~11219535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ride is fuckin bad homie love the kit


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2008, 06:01 PM~11219122
> *WHATS UP PERRITO :biggrin: TOOK SOME FLICKS OFF MY YONQUE TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that dirt of scratches on the bumper :0


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

i know since yall do the swap ya maybe wont need these but i have spindles and a swaybar if yall want them great shape make offer if interested


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=39688117

DAMU CC hoppin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 30 2008, 08:34 PM~11219934
> *is that dirt of scratches on the bumper :0
> *


WOWSER THANKS DOGG FOR PUTTING ME OUT ON BLAST :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL YEAH ITS DIRT :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2008, 06:14 PM~11217387
> *bring it to me and ill trade you   with everything you have for it
> *




:0 


What You Talkin Bout Willis? :dunno:



PM Me! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 30 2008, 03:14 PM~11215871
> *lol I'd take it homie. Just too far!
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2008, 09:01 PM~11219122
> *WHATS UP PERRITO :biggrin: TOOK SOME FLICKS OFF MY YONQUE TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Nice YONQUE! :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 30 2008, 09:36 PM~11219502
> *hey i am sellin a stock frame for a towncar 98-02 for $500 also a chrome rearend for $500 and some lower chrome arms for $150 any of them are o.b.o let me know or pm me*



 



Ide Buy But No TC Yet...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2008, 08:06 PM~11220213
> *WOWSER THANKS DOGG FOR PUTTING ME OUT ON BLAST :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL YEAH ITS DIRT :biggrin:
> *


NAH JUST WANTED TO MAKE SHURE U AINT LETTING THAT CAR GO TO WAIST :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 10:16 PM~11163167
> *not done yet  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that setup. its very unique. very different. nice color contrast too.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 30 2008, 06:36 PM~11219502
> *hey i am sellin a stock frame for a towncar 98-02 for $500 also a chrome rearend for $500 and some lower chrome arms for $150 any of them are o.b.o let me know or pm me
> *


MAN WHY YOU GUYS GOTTA BE SO DANG FAR AWAY!!! :angry: :angry: I'D TAKE IT ALL FAMISH! :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2008, 10:03 PM~11220738
> *I really like that setup.  its very unique.  very different.  nice color contrast too.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:07 AM~11220776
> *MAN WHY YOU GUYS GOTTA BE SO DANG FAR AWAY!!!  :angry:  :angry:  I'D TAKE IT ALL FAMISH! :biggrin:  :angel:
> *




You Get My PM? :dunno:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 30 2008, 07:01 PM~11219122
> *WHATS UP PERRITO :biggrin: TOOK SOME FLICKS OFF MY YONQUE TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 31 2008, 12:42 AM~11221138
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 30 2008, 10:57 PM~11221319
> *
> *


q-voooooooooo


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 31 2008, 01:00 AM~11221338
> *q-voooooooooo
> *





Waddup Bro... :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Y Chingados, Nadien Quiere Que Les Calle El Osico Con Un Towncar...



Pinche Lac No Se Vende... Te Lo Vendo, CHEAP! :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 30 2008, 11:04 PM~11221379
> *Waddup Bro... :wave:
> *


nada just got in went to see the soccer game fire vs. everton fc from england and this weekend barcelona vs las chivas :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 31 2008, 01:06 AM~11221401
> *nada  just got in  went to see  the  soccer game fire vs. everton fc  from england  and    this weekend  barcelona  vs  las  chivas  :biggrin:
> *





Lucky You... Pachuca Was In Town A Few Weeks Ago Against The Atlanta Silverbacks... :cheesy: 


And The Chivas SUCK! :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 30 2008, 07:36 PM~11219502
> *hey i am sellin a stock frame for a towncar 98-02 for $500 also a chrome rearend for $500 and some lower chrome arms for $150 any of them are o.b.o let me know or pm me
> *


Pics of the rearend??? interested..


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> this ride is fuckin bad homie love the kit
> [/quote
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 30 2008, 11:08 PM~11221425
> *Lucky You... Pachuca Was In Town A Few Weeks Ago Against The Atlanta Silverbacks...  :cheesy:
> And The Chivas SUCK! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: chit i get vip tickets so i wont turn them down :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

My bad scrilla, i got it. How much u want 4 it??? :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:07 AM~11220776
> *MAN WHY YOU GUYS GOTTA BE SO DANG FAR AWAY!!!  :angry:  :angry:  I'D TAKE IT ALL FAMISH! :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


where u live at


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 30 2008, 10:42 PM~11221138
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 31 2008, 07:47 PM~11227935
> *My bad scrilla, i got it. How much u want 4 it??? :biggrin:
> *





Shoot Me A PM Homie... :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 31 2008, 08:03 PM~11228058
> *where u live at
> *





Las Vegas I Think.... :0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Anybody know what the fuck this is...? My ass was so low i scraped it all to hell but it didnt damage it. just didnt know if it was important or not?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 31 2008, 11:21 PM~11231461
> *
> Anybody know what the fuck this is...? My ass was so low i scraped it all to hell but it didnt damage it. just didnt know if it was important or not?
> *


It's the charcoal canister for your emissions evap system. Might not want to scrape it to much as there is gas running through it :biggrin: The hose running out the passenger side of it to the gas tank is what ruptured on my first 98 Towncar causing it to catch fire


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

As a matter of fact this picture shows something that I would recommend all of you to do.You see that rubber line that goes over towards the exhaust pipe, well that line as i've said has gas through it and if you look under your car at it it runs about three inches from the exhaust pipe. Move the line away from the exhaust!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

I TOOK MINE OFF... IT WAS SOMETHING FOR THE AIRRIDE......
BUT THEY COULD B DIFFRENT...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 1 2008, 12:54 AM~11231801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang homie, good to know!! I just happened to need to replace my fuel line now!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 31 2008, 05:03 PM~11228058
> *where u live at
> *


Yea its Vegas... & FORGIVIEN is rich, he done need no nothin!! We already see he has the dopes rearend already on here! :angry: :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 1 2008, 02:46 AM~11231786
> *It's the charcoal canister for your emissions evap system. Might not want to scrape it to much as there is gas running through it :biggrin:  The hose running out the passenger side of it to the gas tank is what ruptured on my first 98 Towncar causing it to catch fire
> *


x2 I'm pretty sure you can relocated it though.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Individuals(white), Majestics(pink)

I took these at the past Super Show. Had many more Linc pics, but was all on my last hard drive that failed :angry:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 1 2008, 11:23 AM~11232805
> *Yea its Vegas...  & FORGIVIEN is rich, he done need no nothin!!  We already see he has the dopes rearend already on here! :angry:  :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


so u dont need the rearend no more


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Aug 1 2008, 12:51 PM~11234948
> *so u dont need the rearend no more
> *



noo, nm. i need rear and arms, but hopper ready. post pics dood


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jul 30 2008, 12:42 AM~11212143
> *the back will fit 13s and 14s no problem but the front needs the calipers grinded down for 14s and swap front suspension with early 90s for 13s
> *


I thought u needed to do the swap for 13's & 14's

I got a 2000 TC u sure I don't need to do the spindle swap to fit my 14's?????
I don't wanna start grinding if they're not gonna fit.

CAN ANYONE SHED SOME LIGHT ON THIS SUBJECT ONCE & FOR ALL?????

ANYONE IN HERE WITH AN 00' CAN U PLEASE VERIFY????


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 1 2008, 11:12 AM~11234175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 1 2008, 04:02 PM~11236807
> *I thought u needed to do the swap for 13's & 14's
> 
> I got a 2000 TC u sure I don't need to do the spindle swap to fit my 14's?????
> ...


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=181034&st=260


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 1 2008, 04:02 PM~11236807
> *I thought u needed to do the swap for 13's & 14's
> 
> I got a 2000 TC u sure I don't need to do the spindle swap to fit my 14's?????
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=181034&st=380


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 1 2008, 01:54 AM~11231801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 1 2008, 09:23 AM~11232805
> *Yea its Vegas...  & FORGIVIEN is rich, he done need no nothin!!  We already see he has the dopes rearend already on here! :angry:  :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


THE ONLY REASON IM RICH IS CAUSE I KNOW IM GOING TO HEAVEN THATS WHERE MY RICHESNESS IS......  WHATS UP BROTHER :wave: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

So I Want A TC But I Have A Lac... It Hasnt Sold And Im Stuck On Stupid... Any Suggestions? :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ONE MORE JUST BECAUSE :biggrin:
BEFORE 
































AFTER


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 2 2008, 08:29 PM~11243696
> *So I Want A TC But I Have A Lac... It Hasnt Sold And Im Stuck On Stupid... Any Suggestions? :dunno:
> *


trade in :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 2 2008, 08:48 PM~11243794
> *ONE MORE JUST BECAUSE :biggrin:
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 3 2008, 12:44 AM~11244421
> *trade in  :biggrin:
> *




:yes:




Te Lo Cambio! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 2 2008, 04:17 PM~11242894
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE
> *


No problem, i'd rather not have anyone else go threw what I did!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 2 2008, 07:48 PM~11243794
> *ONE MORE JUST BECAUSE :biggrin:
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 2 2008, 04:19 PM~11242903
> *THE ONLY REASON IM RICH IS CAUSE I KNOW IM GOING TO HEAVEN THATS WHERE MY RICHESNESS IS......   WHATS UP BROTHER :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 OOOOH SMOOOKIN!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: That response is whats up my brotha! That just made my night homie :biggrin: I was pretty upset with today, especially with the way the night ended, after some ignorant donk riders blew the LoLow spot just now blaring their music and doing burn outs... But im cool now... I need something spiritual. :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

QUESTION FOR ALL U GUYS THAT R RUNNING FLIP OUT SCREENS IN YOU LINCOLNS.DOES THE SCREEN HIT THE DASH CAUSE MINE DOES IS A THERE A WAY TO KEEP IT FROM HITTING CAUSE MY SCREEN WONT TURN ON NO MORE I TOOK IT BACK WHERE I GOT IT FROM AND THE GUY TOLD ME IT FUCKED UP CAUSE IT KEPT HITTING THE DASH.OR IS THERE A SCREEN THAT FLIPS OUT FARTHER SO IT WONT HIT.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 3 2008, 06:55 AM~11245716
> *QUESTION FOR ALL U GUYS THAT R RUNNING FLIP OUT SCREENS IN YOU LINCOLNS.DOES THE SCREEN HIT THE DASH CAUSE MINE DOES IS A THERE A WAY TO KEEP IT FROM HITTING CAUSE MY SCREEN WONT TURN ON NO MORE I TOOK IT BACK WHERE I GOT IT FROM AND THE GUY TOLD ME IT FUCKED UP CAUSE IT KEPT HITTING THE DASH.OR IS THERE A SCREEN THAT FLIPS OUT FARTHER SO IT WONT HIT.
> *


i havent had a problem with mine and i got a pioneer flip screen doesnt hit eather.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 3 2008, 12:52 AM~11245325
> *:0  :0  :0 OOOOH SMOOOKIN!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  That response is whats up my brotha!  That just made my night homie :biggrin:  I was pretty upset with today, especially with the way the night ended, after some ignorant donk riders blew the LoLow spot just now blaring their music and doing burn outs... But im cool now... I need something spiritual. :thumbsup:
> *


GLAD TO HEAR THAT BROTHER YOU KNOW WE BE GETTING ATACKED A LOT BUT WE STAND STRONG RIGHT NEXT TO HIM AINT NOTHING BETTER THAN THAT BROTHER BE SAFE AND LET GOD CONTROL YOU SEE YOU IN HEAVEN BROTHER


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 3 2008, 06:55 AM~11245716
> *QUESTION FOR ALL U GUYS THAT R RUNNING FLIP OUT SCREENS IN YOU LINCOLNS.DOES THE SCREEN HIT THE DASH CAUSE MINE DOES IS A THERE A WAY TO KEEP IT FROM HITTING CAUSE MY SCREEN WONT TURN ON NO MORE I TOOK IT BACK WHERE I GOT IT FROM AND THE GUY TOLD ME IT FUCKED UP CAUSE IT KEPT HITTING THE DASH.OR IS THERE A SCREEN THAT FLIPS OUT FARTHER SO IT WONT HIT.
> *


the new kenwood exelon kvt 819's goes far out and its very adjustable but really pricey :biggrin:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

ARE THERE ANY PICS OF NEW LINCOLNS DOING THREE WHEEL???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 4 2008, 12:03 AM~11250384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 3 2008, 10:03 PM~11250384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BROTHA


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Aug 3 2008, 09:33 PM~11250711
> *ARE THERE ANY PICS OF NEW LINCOLNS DOING THREE WHEEL???
> *


Yup


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Aug 3 2008, 11:33 PM~11250711
> *ARE THERE ANY PICS OF NEW LINCOLNS DOING THREE WHEEL???
> *


Here ya go. Keep in mind both these cars have 4 links not stock suspension.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 4 2008, 10:47 AM~11253333
> *Here ya go. Keep in mind both these cars have 4 links not stock suspension.
> 
> 
> ...



yes wen i had the stock trailing arm it was only rolling 3 wheeling


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 3 2008, 05:55 AM~11245716
> *QUESTION FOR ALL U GUYS THAT R RUNNING FLIP OUT SCREENS IN YOU LINCOLNS.DOES THE SCREEN HIT THE DASH CAUSE MINE DOES IS A THERE A WAY TO KEEP IT FROM HITTING CAUSE MY SCREEN WONT TURN ON NO MORE I TOOK IT BACK WHERE I GOT IT FROM AND THE GUY TOLD ME IT FUCKED UP CAUSE IT KEPT HITTING THE DASH.OR IS THERE A SCREEN THAT FLIPS OUT FARTHER SO IT WONT HIT.
> *


Dang, i just got one but have'nt installed it yet to know. too hot to work out here outside on a ride


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2008, 07:14 PM~11249396
> *GLAD TO HEAR THAT BROTHER YOU KNOW WE BE GETTING ATACKED A LOT BUT WE STAND STRONG RIGHT NEXT TO HIM AINT NOTHING BETTER THAN THAT BROTHER BE SAFE AND LET GOD CONTROL YOU SEE YOU IN HEAVEN BROTHER
> *


Man are you sure right about that!!    Thanks bro, really appreciate it.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 4 2008, 08:47 AM~11253333
> *Here ya go. Keep in mind both these cars have 4 links not stock suspension.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 4 2008, 12:15 PM~11254742
> *Man are you sure right about that!!      Thanks bro, really appreciate it.
> *


HEY REMEMBER "HE WHO BELIEVES IN ME AND BELIEVES THAT I ROSE FROM THE DEAD ON THE THIRD DAY WILL HAVE ETERNITY WITH ME"  JUST BELIEVE BROTHER DONT LOOSE THE FAITH....


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 4 2008, 11:27 AM~11254851
> *HEY REMEMBER "HE WHO BELIEVES IN ME AND BELIEVES THAT I ROSE FROM THE DEAD ON THE THIRD DAY WILL HAVE ETERNITY WITH ME"   JUST BELIEVE BROTHER DONT LOOSE THE FAITH....
> *


AMEN :angel: :worship:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 3 2008, 09:03 PM~11250384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sSssSSWEEET WHIPPERSNAPPER BRO! :cheesy: :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2008, 11:02 PM~11250998
> *LOOKING GOOD BROTHA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 4 2008, 12:49 PM~11255090
> *sSssSSWEEET WHIPPERSNAPPER BRO! :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 4 2008, 05:56 PM~11256817
> *:thumbsup:
> *





:uh:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 4 2008, 04:14 PM~11257025
> *:uh:
> *


calmate neron :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

portland 08


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

just chillin at work tonight "daily driver" for now


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

What about a real 04 Town Car.


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Aug 5 2008, 06:16 AM~11262616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vary nice


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Aug 4 2008, 06:22 PM~11257688
> *portland 08
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 5 2008, 08:14 AM~11263076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 4 2008, 10:59 PM~11261340
> *just chillin at work tonight "daily driver" for now
> 
> 
> ...


now thats fuckin clean :biggrin: qvooooo :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 5 2008, 02:49 PM~11265807
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *



thanks man


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 5 2008, 12:59 AM~11261340
> *just chillin at work tonight "daily driver" for now
> 
> 
> ...





Ya No Le Pongas Mas Millas... Ya Mandamelo... :yes:




:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 5 2008, 10:40 PM~11271004
> *Ya No Le Pongas Mas Millas... Ya Mandamelo... :yes:
> :biggrin:
> *


it only reads 52 thousand homie  dont trip its going up cause of the 13s i roll on


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Aug 5 2008, 03:16 AM~11262616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what mods need to be done to the frame or front suspension on these late model TC's?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Aug 6 2008, 12:40 AM~11271004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 5 2008, 10:40 PM~11271004
> *Ya No Le Pongas Mas Millas... Ya Mandamelo... :yes:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 6 2008, 01:08 AM~11271301
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *





No Te Enceles Chiquita....


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 5 2008, 11:09 PM~11271309
> *No Te Enceles Chiquita....
> *


NO CHINGES :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 6 2008, 01:13 AM~11271361
> *NO CHINGES    :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

My TC in the works here in cold ass Sweden! doing the juice in 2 weeks, 4pumps 8 bats :biggrin: 

before clear










After clear


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Aug 6 2008, 01:59 PM~11275492
> *My TC in the works here in cold ass Sweden! doing the juice in 2 weeks, 4pumps 8 bats  :biggrin:
> 
> before clear
> ...


 :0 :0 I WANT MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 6 2008, 07:01 PM~11277085
> *:0  :0  I WANT MORE PICS :biggrin:
> *




X2... :yes:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 6 2008, 09:03 PM~11278297
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

is any one intersted in tradeing there chrome clock for a gold one i just bought a gold clock on ebay but i really what a chrome one. and does any have info on putting a clock in a car that came with out a clock is the harnees there or do i need to hard wire it


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Aug 5 2008, 04:16 AM~11262616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When ever you don't want it anymore let me have it ok.looks tight.I was thinking of changing my 98 clip to on of thoes.can it be done?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 6 2008, 10:48 PM~11280010
> *When ever you don't want it anymore let me have it ok.looks tight.I was thinking of changing my 98 clip to on of thoes.can it be done?
> *


yes sir it can....must buy complet front end fenders hood bumper all supports core support and hood latch


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 6 2008, 08:48 PM~11280010
> *When ever you don't want it anymore let me have it ok.looks tight.I was thinking of changing my 98 clip to on of thoes.can it be done?
> *


Damn Big Nene!!! You would be shitting on them then!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Aug 6 2008, 09:08 PM~11279532
> *is any one intersted in tradeing there chrome clock for a gold one i just bought a gold clock on ebay but i really what a chrome one.  and does any have info on putting a clock in a car that came with out a clock is the harnees there or do i need to hard wire it
> *


you won it? i was bidding on that clock ....too much $ just for a clock


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 6 2008, 09:48 PM~11280010
> *When ever you don't want it anymore let me have it ok.looks tight.I was thinking of changing my 98 clip to on of thoes.can it be done?
> *


PM ME YOUR NUMBER NENE I GOT THE HOOK UP ON THOSE FRONT ENDS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 7 2008, 02:11 AM~11281263
> *PM ME YOUR NUMBER NENE I GOT THE HOOK UP ON THOSE FRONT ENDS
> *


 :0


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 7 2008, 02:02 AM~11278286
> *X2... :yes:
> *




Ok! you will get some more pics :biggrin: here is some from last night


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

my pumps and wheels :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Aug 7 2008, 10:01 AM~11283861
> *Ok! you will get some more pics  :biggrin:  here is some from last night
> 
> 
> ...


Big up's brother. Lookin spiffy :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 7 2008, 12:11 AM~11281263
> *PM ME YOUR NUMBER NENE I GOT THE HOOK UP ON THOSE FRONT ENDS
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Aug 6 2008, 09:52 PM~11281142
> *you won it? i was bidding on that clock ....too much $ just for a clock
> *


lol u asshole u probly the one that spiked the bid at the last second :biggrin: 
i really thought i was gona get it for 10 my highest was 40


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Aug 7 2008, 01:01 PM~11283861
> *Ok! you will get some more pics  :biggrin:  here is some from last night
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*I HEARD ABOUT A 2 DOOR CONVERTIBLE NEW BODY FROM ROLLERS ONLY I THINK. ANYONE GOT PICS?*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 7 2008, 08:14 PM~11287692
> *I HEARD ABOUT A 2 DOOR CONVERTIBLE NEW BODY FROM ROLLERS ONLY I THINK. ANYONE GOT PICS?
> *




:0


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 31 2008, 10:21 PM~11231461
> *
> Anybody know what the fuck this is...? My ass was so low i scraped it all to hell but it didnt damage it. just didnt know if it was important or not?
> *


THATS UR FUEL PUMP TAKE CARE OF THAT ONCE IT GO OUT U OUT OR BIZNESS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 7 2008, 07:14 PM~11287692
> * heard about that too.....but homie being all sheisty with the pix ........but i hear its just about done just little stuff......cant wait to see it.......*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 09:53 PM~11212218
> *Chingen Su Madre A Los Dos Equipos.... ARRIVA LA MAQUINA!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2008, 11:20 PM~11289459
> *i heard about that too.....but homie being all sheisty with the pix ........but i hear its just about done just little stuff......cant wait to see it.......
> *




Possibly A Vegas Debut... :yes:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 7 2008, 10:56 PM~11289817
> *Possibly A Vegas Debut... :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 8 2008, 12:34 AM~11290170
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Roll Call 4 Super Show!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 8 2008, 03:50 PM~11294831
> *Roll Call 4 Super Show!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





 


Not This Year... :no:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 8 2008, 01:50 PM~11294831
> *Roll Call 4 Super Show!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY CAR MIGHT MAKE IT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 8 2008, 05:46 PM~11295576
> *MY CAR MIGHT MAKE IT
> *




:0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 8 2008, 01:50 PM~11294831
> *Roll Call 4 Super Show!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:ill be there


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 9 2008, 12:15 AM~11299381
> *:biggrin:ill be there
> *


haha, I got vid of you camping out in the doorway when 1x showed up at the after hop 2 years ago :rofl:  I kno though, u always there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 7 2008, 09:53 PM~11289129
> *THATS UR FUEL PUMP  TAKE CARE OF THAT ONCE IT GO OUT U OUT OR BIZNESS
> *


The fuel pump is in the tank.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Aug 4 2008, 05:22 PM~11257688
> *portland 08
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good G


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 5 2008, 10:07 PM~11271299
> *what mods need to be done to the frame or front suspension on these late model TC's?
> *


You have to swap frame from a 98-2000 that what he did and it jump.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

^^^REPOST^^^


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 11 2008, 12:07 AM~11311586
> *^^^REPOST^^^
> 
> *



+2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 11 2008, 09:51 PM~11318614
> *
> *





:wave:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 11 2008, 11:03 PM~11320883
> *:wave:
> *


qvooooooo


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Aug 10 2008, 09:15 PM~11310850
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Aug 10 2008, 09:15 PM~11310850
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BAD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Aug 11 2008, 10:34 PM~11321196
> *THAT BAD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

can someone post more pics of that blue TC, not photoshopped though


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:36 PM~11321218
> *can someone post more pics of that blue TC, not photoshopped though
> *


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 12 2008, 01:21 AM~11321659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 11 2008, 11:38 PM~11321228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie san bernandino show


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 11 2008, 11:38 PM~11321228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeee :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 12 2008, 10:36 AM~11324109
> *nice homie san bernandino show
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 12 2008, 06:07 PM~11326403
> *niceeeeeeeeee  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Que Onda Homie? Ya Tienes Rato Que No Dices Nada... :nicoderm:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 12 2008, 08:36 PM~11328433
> *Que Onda Homie?  Ya Tienes Rato Que No Dices Nada... :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 12 2008, 10:57 PM~11328661
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:21 AM~11321659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice town car


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 14 2008, 01:07 AM~11340282
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DESERT DREAMS C.C


----------



## FROGY909 (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 11 2008, 10:41 PM~11321253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 14 2008, 09:09 PM~11348380
> *DESERT DREAMS C.C
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Just added some pinstripe.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 15 2008, 02:02 PM~11351899
> *Just added some pinstripe.
> 
> 
> ...




Lookin Good Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

*FOR SALE! THIS CAR HAS TO GO!* *Best Offer Takes It Home*... Shoot Me A PM If Your Interested...


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Has anyone changed there steering wheel on there TC???

When I say change it I mean to a like a Nardi or something similar. 

Anyway I just wanna know where I can get a steering wheel adapter....anyone?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 15 2008, 07:42 PM~11355190
> *Has anyone changed there steering wheel on there TC???
> 
> When I say change it I mean to a like a Nardi or something similar.
> ...


MAJESTICS BLUE ONE HAS


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

IM LOOKING FOR A STEERING WHEEL WITH THE WOOD AND LEATHER.GRAY IF POSIBLE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 15 2008, 06:42 PM~11355190
> *Has anyone changed there steering wheel on there TC???
> 
> When I say change it I mean to a like a Nardi or something similar.
> ...


Most Hated from Majestics KC did too. its in this TC forum i think. and theres a video i think u can see it in on youtube.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 15 2008, 08:52 PM~11356084
> *IM LOOKING FOR A STEERING WHEEL WITH THE WOOD AND LEATHER.GRAY IF POSIBLE
> *


I've got one, but medium oak wood and black lower leather grips and horn button.
heres the link..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=28&t=420536


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 15 2008, 10:37 PM~11356441
> *I've got one, but medium oak wood and black lower leather grips and horn button.
> heres the link..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=28&t=420536
> *


NICE WHEEL,BUT IM LOOKING FOR THE ORIGINAL ONE FROM TOWN CAR.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 15 2008, 10:44 PM~11356927
> *NICE WHEEL,BUT IM LOOKING FOR THE ORIGINAL ONE FROM TOWN CAR.
> *


o i c


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 15 2008, 10:52 PM~11356084
> *IM LOOKING FOR A STEERING WHEEL WITH THE WOOD AND LEATHER.GRAY IF POSIBLE
> *


*LIKE MINE?
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/2low2rl/DSC03429.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 15 2008, 11:52 PM~11356084
> *IM LOOKING FOR A STEERING WHEEL WITH THE WOOD AND LEATHER.GRAY IF POSIBLE
> *


Ebay homie 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...MEWAIC&ih=010


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 16 2008, 12:34 AM~11356419
> *Most Hated from Majestics KC did too. its in this TC forum i think. and theres a video i think u can see it in on youtube.
> *


Yeah I think i seen it on here too, but I need to know where I can buy the adapter and if possible who makes it & what the part # is.


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 15 2008, 10:44 PM~11356927
> *NICE WHEEL,BUT IM LOOKING FOR THE ORIGINAL ONE FROM TOWN CAR.
> *


 I KNOW WERE ONE IS AT OFF A 06" PM ME ITS CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 16 2008, 04:03 AM~11357831
> *LIKE MINE?
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/2low2rl/DSC03429.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Hey does the 98 air bag fit that year wheel?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 15 2008, 09:27 PM~11355074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vary nice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 16 2008, 06:12 PM~11361204
> *vary nice
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476




:0


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 16 2008, 02:32 PM~11359362
> *Hey does the 98 air bag fit that year wheel?
> *


*I WOULD HOPE SO SINCE I HAVE A 98. LOL.*


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78+Aug 16 2008, 07:28 AM~11357909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YOUR REALLY GONNA TRIP WHEN I TELL YOU I GOT IT FOR $22*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 17 2008, 06:45 AM~11363481
> *YOUR REALLY GONNA TRIP WHEN I TELL YOU I GOT IT FOR $22
> *





:thumbsup:



You find a good deal every now and then...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 17 2008, 04:45 AM~11363481
> *YOUR REALLY GONNA TRIP WHEN I TELL YOU I GOT IT FOR $22
> *


 :biggrin:lucky,well I got 50 when ever you don't want it.


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

some more pics of my TC in the works! 




























R O love from a Sweden full of rain.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Aug 17 2008, 11:00 AM~11364071
> *some more pics of my TC in the works!
> 
> 
> ...



looking real good man


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Thanks man!
it´s going to be the first juiced new style TC in Sweden :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 17 2008, 06:47 PM~11364622
> *looking real good man
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@Aug 10 2008, 09:15 PM~11310850
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 17 2008, 12:17 PM~11364771
> *:cheesy:
> *


qvooo


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 17 2008, 07:59 PM~11366479
> *qvooo
> *





Que Onda Homie? Have A Good Weeked?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 15 2008, 08:52 PM~11356084
> *IM LOOKING FOR A STEERING WHEEL WITH THE WOOD AND LEATHER.GRAY IF POSIBLE
> *


GET AT ME WHEN YOU IN AZ,I GOT TWO EXTRA ONES. :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 17 2008, 09:36 PM~11368141
> *Que Onda Homie? Have A Good Weeked?
> *


same as always :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

REDRUM


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 17 2008, 09:36 PM~11368141
> *Que Onda Homie? Have A Good Weeked?
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Aug 18 2008, 08:41 PM~11375762
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tease..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Aug 18 2008, 05:41 PM~11375762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Aug 18 2008, 11:29 PM~11377484
> *tease..
> *





:yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 15 2008, 07:42 PM~11355190
> *Has anyone changed there steering wheel on there TC???
> 
> When I say change it I mean to a like a Nardi or something similar.
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Got A Spindle Swap F/S....check it out
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425905


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 19 2008, 04:36 PM~11384812
> *Got A Spindle Swap F/S....check it out
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425905
> *


Price?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Aug 18 2008, 10:29 PM~11377484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 19 2008, 06:44 PM~11384888
> *Price?
> *


Just takin offers right now....different cities & states charge different amounts depending on the demand for parts from these cars.

But I have about $300 invested in swap parts and I know it costs about $60 to ship these

Will consider trades, i'm lookin for a basic hydro setup if anyone wants to trade


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 19 2008, 01:14 PM~11381606
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 19 2008, 08:28 PM~11387315
> *:cheesy:
> *


THATS A BEAUTIFUL COMBO QUE NO?


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHERE DO YALL GET THE 5TH WHEEL KIT FOR THE LINCS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 19 2008, 11:22 PM~11388037
> *THATS A BEAUTIFUL COMBO QUE NO?
> *





:yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 19 2008, 09:26 PM~11388115
> *WHERE DO YALL GET THE 5TH WHEEL KIT FOR THE LINCS
> *


DONT DO IT HOMIE :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 19 2008, 08:54 PM~11388571
> *DONT DO IT HOMIE :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


U AINT LIKE THE LOOK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 19 2008, 11:14 PM~11389896
> *U AINT LIKE THE LOOK HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

I SEE YOU MONO............


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 19 2008, 11:39 PM~11390227
> *I SEE YOU MONO............
> *


i see you too dogg, well i thought i did


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 20 2008, 12:41 AM~11390259
> *i see you too dogg, well i thought i did *


*dont be a follower homie. if you like it then get it dont stop liking it cause your afraid of rejection. fuck it i love them i dont know where to get them but they run like 800*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Aug 18 2008, 07:41 PM~11375762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics bro!


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Aug 18 2008, 05:41 PM~11375762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 20 2008, 01:52 AM~11390936
> *dont be a follower homie. if you like it then get it dont stop liking it cause your afraid of rejection. fuck it i love them i dont know where to get them but they run like 800
> *


 :uh: :uh: IVED NEVER LIKED THEM ON THIS TOWNCARS HOMIE  AND BELIEVE ME REJECTION HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 20 2008, 11:34 AM~11392900
> *:uh:  :uh:  IVED NEVER LIKED THEM ON THIS TOWNCARS HOMIE  AND BELIEVE ME REJECTION HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 20 2008, 10:34 AM~11392900
> *:uh:  :uh:  IVED NEVER LIKED THEM ON THIS TOWNCARS HOMIE  AND BELIEVE ME REJECTION HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

heres the updates :biggrin: fixing her up with some touches


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 19 2008, 10:54 PM~11388571
> *DONT DO IT HOMIE :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



x100000


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 20 2008, 07:20 PM~11396373
> *heres the updates :biggrin: fixing her up with some touches
> 
> 
> ...



whats new? :0


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Here's mine, absolutely filthy :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 20 2008, 06:20 PM~11396373
> *heres the updates :biggrin: fixing her up with some touches
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: orale :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 20 2008, 08:20 PM~11396373
> *heres the updates :biggrin: fixing her up with some touches
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Aug 21 2008, 06:47 AM~11400774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHILLIN DOGGIE AND YOU :biggrin:


----------



## big pete 96 (Feb 5, 2008)

domingo001(36), six_fo(24), BODINE(33), Day Day(23), xturekx(23), FORGIVEN(31), 64skylark(24), COPPERHEAD(28), turbospirites(30), KaLiRiDeR(21), liljuve13(23), pinche chico(31), mackin_az928(18)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY "MR LINCOLN"


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 20 2008, 06:20 PM~11396373
> *heres the updates :biggrin: fixing her up with some touches
> 
> 
> ...


  must be nice


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 21 2008, 11:57 AM~11402553
> * must be nice
> *


come on NENE you got a clean one too homie


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:uh: DO ANYBODY KNOW IF THEY MAKE AFTER MARKET PROJECTION LIGHTS FOR 98 TO 2000.LIKE THE ONES ON SUVS.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 21 2008, 12:02 PM~11402590
> *:uh: DO ANYBODY KNOW IF THEY MAKE AFTER MARKET PROJECTION LIGHTS FOR 98 TO 2000.LIKE THE ONES ON SUVS.
> *


SOME GUY ON HERE I THINK HIS FROM MAJESTICS IN ARIZONA HAS SOME NENE ILL SEE IF I CAN FIND OUT


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 21 2008, 11:49 AM~11402494
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE
> QUE ONDAS HOMIE
> CHILLIN DOGGIE AND YOU :biggrin:
> *


qvo bro


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 21 2008, 11:04 AM~11402610
> *SOME GUY ON HERE I THINK HIS FROM MAJESTICS IN ARIZONA HAS SOME NENE ILL SEE IF I CAN FIND OUT
> *


Not yet!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


They were made by ford but I don't know where to get anymore at...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

anybody knows where can i get a skirt for a lincoln town car  i need asap :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 21 2008, 05:05 PM~11405182
> *Not yet!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> They were made by ford but I don't know where to get anymore at...
> *


WOWSER YOU KNOW I WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU HUH? LOL WHATS UP DOGGIE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 21 2008, 04:43 PM~11405012
> *qvo  bro
> *


WHATS THE WORD WITH YOU HOMIE


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 21 2008, 05:13 PM~11405747
> *WOWSER YOU KNOW I WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU HUH? LOL WHATS UP DOGGIE :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 21 2008, 11:02 AM~11402590
> *:uh: DO ANYBODY KNOW IF THEY MAKE AFTER MARKET PROJECTION LIGHTS FOR 98 TO 2000.LIKE THE ONES ON SUVS.
> *


Yea i know for sure they do. I found a few on Ebay last year. You can get the blulbs alone for about $80-130, Or the full redone lights from $180- 250. Sometimes they try and high ball you at first for $300, but theres companys on there that push dope ones for cheaper. Gonna be blinding the heck outta cats trying to watch the hopp's!!  Oh yea, they also do them by color too!! I might get crystal blue myself :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

The only ones i've ever seen besides the ones I have are the ones somebody cut the back out of and mounted a projector off of another cars headlight into the TC lights. Never seen any others, and i've been looking since 03 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 21 2008, 06:27 PM~11405870
> *WHATS THE WORD WITH YOU HOMIE
> *


nada :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 21 2008, 05:05 PM~11405182
> *Not yet!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> They were made by ford but I don't know where to get anymore at...
> *


yoo whats uppppppppp :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 21 2008, 06:31 PM~11406454
> *yoo whats  uppppppppp  :wave:
> *


What up??? Your cars looking real good. I might be back out that way with my car next month!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 21 2008, 07:42 PM~11406548
> *What up??? Your cars looking real good. I might be back out that way with my car next month!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sounds good bro


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave: just bawt me a 98 cartier white....i love these things :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

My lil bros car yesterday after putting the 13's on


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 22 2008, 08:22 AM~11409846
> *My lil bros car yesterday after putting the 13's on
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats nice, did the 13s bolt right up? isnt there clearence issues?


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 22 2008, 09:03 AM~11410843
> *hey thats nice, did the 13s bolt right up? isnt there clearence issues?
> *


WE DID THE SPINDAL SWAP


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 22 2008, 06:22 AM~11409846
> *My lil bros car yesterday after putting the 13's on
> 
> 
> ...


now take the tint off


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 22 2008, 08:02 AM~11409814
> *:wave: just bawt me a 98 cartier white....i love these things :biggrin:
> *


exactly what I'm looking for too... Pearl white... :biggrin: 


Pics?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 22 2008, 12:08 PM~11411791
> *exactly what I'm looking for too... Pearl white...  :biggrin:
> Pics?
> *


I HAD A PEARL WHITE ONE :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 22 2008, 02:23 PM~11411902
> *I HAD A PEARL WHITE ONE :0
> *





:dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 22 2008, 02:08 PM~11411791
> *exactly what I'm looking for too... Pearl white...  :biggrin:
> Pics?
> *


ill get pics up later tonight mite be for sale too, i found something else :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 22 2008, 12:27 PM~11411922
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I just picked me up this loaded 98 sig from J ville this week  

I was going to do the spindle swap this weekend but tropical storm GAY...I mean FAY is dumping all its rain here in south GA :angry: 





















here is my 99 that I sold


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 22 2008, 02:55 PM~11413083
> *I just picked me up this loaded 98 sig from J ville this week
> 
> I was going to do the spindle swap this weekend but tropical storm GAY...I mean FAY is dumping all its rain here in south GA :angry:
> ...


NICE PICK UP


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Can someone help me with my dash? I need to pull it off to do my radio hook up, but dont want to break anything. i got all the way around the steering column, and now im at the 2 AC port where the left side of the radio is, but i cant get it out or find a clip or screw to undo. I dont know where to undo the dash at the actual stereo area at the top. I poped off the bottom already, but dont know where to do it up above. WHAT DO I DO?? :uh: THANKS!


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 22 2008, 04:46 PM~11413531
> *Can someone help me with my dash?  I need to pull it off to do my radio hook up, but dont want to break anything.    i got all the way around the steering column, and now im at the 2 AC port where the left side of the radio is, but i cant get it out or find a clip or screw to undo.  I dont know where to undo the dash at the actual stereo area at the top.  I poped off the bottom already, but dont know where to do it up above.  WHAT DO I DO??  :uh:  THANKS!
> *


There's "U" clips you buy to remove the factory stereos. Check @ stereo shops or Radio Shack; they should have them.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 22 2008, 03:44 PM~11414411
> *There's "U" clips you buy to remove the factory stereos. Check @ stereo shops or Radio Shack; they should have them.
> *


I used some cloth hagers and did c shape and removed it


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 22 2008, 04:44 PM~11414411
> *There's "U" clips you buy to remove the factory stereos. Check @ stereo shops or Radio Shack; they should have them.
> *


But where am I aiming at??? Cuz i could probably get it out with a tool I have, but I dont know where I am aiming. Where are the clips your talking about at???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 22 2008, 11:00 PM~11416818
> *But where am I aiming at???  Cuz i could probably get it out with a tool I have, but I dont know where I am aiming.  Where are the clips your talking about at???
> *


There should be 4 holes. to vertical on both sides of the deck. you insert the two u clips and pull it out. no need to rip the dash apart.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 22 2008, 10:48 PM~11417120
> *There should be 4 holes. to vertical on both sides of the deck. you insert the two u clips and pull it out. no need to rip the dash apart.
> *


oooh i know what ur talkin about. thanks man. I thought those were too small to take anything so i went all around. Had to pull the dash any way for the amp kit. So o well. U know if it just pops out? Or is there just a shape inside the U clip switches on?

ps- Got new pics to post of ur Lady?? :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 23 2008, 10:50 AM~11418660
> *oooh i know what ur talkin about. thanks man.  I thought those were too small to take anything so i went all around. Had to pull the dash any way for the amp kit. So o well. U know if it just pops out? Or is there just a shape inside the U clip switches on?
> 
> ps- Got new pics to post of ur Lady?? :cheesy:
> *


I was taking pics of the install when it was all put together and dropped my camera. It landed on the lense and now is broke. i have to go buy a new one or use someones but its lookin clean.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 23 2008, 10:45 AM~11418938
> *I was taking pics of the install when it was all put together and dropped my camera. It landed on the lense and now is broke. i have to go buy a new one or use someones but its lookin clean.
> *


Dang, sorry holmes, so u kinda basically broke it for us! Well thanks man :biggrin: Still post what u took! Got a card reader right?? :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

now the final touches and cleared next weekend hopefully


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 23 2008, 12:54 PM~11419488
> *now the final touches and cleared next weekend hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


AY HOMIE U AINT HAD NO COP TROUBLES FOR PAINTING THE YELLOW LIGHT ON THE SIDE OF THE HEADS I SEE U DONT REALLY NEED THEM


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 23 2008, 05:07 PM~11420395
> *AY HOMIE U AINT HAD NO COP TROUBLES FOR PAINTING THE YELLOW LIGHT ON THE SIDE OF THE HEADS I SEE U DONT REALLY NEED THEM
> *


NOPE THEY HAVENT SAID ANYTHING


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 23 2008, 03:54 PM~11419488
> *now the final touches and cleared next weekend hopefully
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 24 2008, 09:19 PM~11427613
> *:wave:
> *


q-voo paisaaaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 24 2008, 11:20 PM~11427628
> *q-voo paisaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :biggrin:
> *





Tu! Indio! :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 24 2008, 09:53 PM~11428009
> *Tu! Indio!  :roflmao:
> *


a huevooooooooooooooooooooooo 100 % mexicano :biggrin: no me digas q eres frances cabron :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 23 2008, 12:54 PM~11419488
> *now the final touches and cleared next weekend hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


the shizznitt :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 23 2008, 02:54 PM~11419488
> *now the final touches and cleared next weekend hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


What did you paint? It looks the same.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 25 2008, 10:02 AM~11430919
> *What did you paint? It looks the same.
> *


NOTHING HOMIE JUST TOUCHED UP MY CHIPS FROM DRIVING IT TO FRESNO


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

what do i need to do to the rear to bolt up the 13s? spacers? how thick?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 25 2008, 11:28 AM~11432222
> *what do i need to do to the rear to bolt up the 13s? spacers? how thick?
> *


nothing


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks guys with the radio help. Got the kit right across the street at Walmart for $3. Bout to go take it out now. -This year went by quick! My New Year's are now based on the Super Show! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 25 2008, 07:09 PM~11436060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIL RICC DOING BIG THANGS


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 25 2008, 09:09 PM~11436060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 25 2008, 07:09 PM~11436060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that trunk.Do the bass sound loud or is it just for looks.I got 2 12s and I can bealy hear my bass.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 25 2008, 10:45 PM~11439049
> *Love that trunk.Do the bass sound loud or is it just for looks.I got 2 12s and I can bealy hear my bass.
> *


weres more pics of your linc bro :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

IS THIS TRUE OR NOT?SOME GUY TOLD ME YESTERDAY @ THE PICNIC,THAT WHEN LINCOLS REACH 200,000 MILES THE CAR STARTS TRIPPIN.AND CAN'T BE DETECTED,EVEN IF YOU PLUG IT UP TO A DIAGNOSTIC MACHINE.HE TOLD ME I HAVE TO REPLACE THE CHIP ON THE CAR CAUSE THE COMPUTER IS THE ONE THAT GOES BAD.HE USED TO DRIVE TAXIS,THAT'S HOW HE KNOWS.ANYBODY HAD THAT PROBLEM?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 25 2008, 11:47 PM~11439059
> *weres more pics of your linc bro :biggrin:
> *


 ITS BACK IN AZ.GETING PAINTED,SHOULD HAVE IT SOON BACK.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2008, 01:51 AM~11439092
> * IS THIS TRUE OR NOT?SOME GUY TOLD ME YESTERDAY @ THE PICNIC,THAT WHEN LINCOLS REACH 200,000 MILES THE CAR STARTS TRIPPIN.AND CAN'T BE DETECTED,EVEN IF YOU PLUG IT UP TO A DIAGNOSTIC MACHINE.HE TOLD ME I HAVE TO REPLACE THE CHIP ON THE CAR CAUSE THE COMPUTER IS THE ONE THAT GOES BAD.HE USED TO DRIVE TAXIS,THAT'S HOW HE KNOWS.ANYBODY HAD THAT PROBLEM?
> *




:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 25 2008, 06:09 PM~11436060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 25 2008, 11:51 PM~11439092
> * IS THIS TRUE OR NOT?SOME GUY TOLD ME YESTERDAY @ THE PICNIC,THAT WHEN LINCOLS REACH 200,000 MILES THE CAR STARTS TRIPPIN.AND CAN'T BE DETECTED,EVEN IF YOU PLUG IT UP TO A DIAGNOSTIC MACHINE.HE TOLD ME I HAVE TO REPLACE THE CHIP ON THE CAR CAUSE THE COMPUTER IS THE ONE THAT GOES BAD.HE USED TO DRIVE TAXIS,THAT'S HOW HE KNOWS.ANYBODY HAD THAT PROBLEM?
> *


NAHH HOMIE THE HOMIES TOWNCAR HAS 275,432 AND STILL ROLLIN DOGG DONT TRIP YOU GOOD


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wheres a godd place to buy new oem carpet for my 98 at a decent price?


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

ebay!!!just type"towncar carpet" around $150.00


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Aug 26 2008, 05:24 PM~11443761
> *ebay!!!just type"towncar carpet" around $150.00
> *


stockinteriors.com $113 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

>


[/quote]
:uh: DAMMMM HOPE THE LINCOLN IS ALRIGHT.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

A Guy's wife in our club


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

>


[/quote]


corvetteowned :biggrin: :biggrin: 

sorry for the linclon it looked nice


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 28 2008, 08:59 AM~11460048
> *A Guy's wife in our club
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 25 2008, 06:09 PM~11436060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THEM K.OS LIKE HOW THERE PAINTED WHERE CAN I GET SOME


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

>


[/quote]
now thats a high ass 3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

>


[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

just got my 2000 linc to the house......will post pic when i got time....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 28 2008, 06:59 PM~11465432
> *just got my 2000 linc to the house......will post pic when i got time....
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 28 2008, 07:59 PM~11465432
> *just got my 2000 linc to the house......will post pic when i got time....
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 28 2008, 07:03 PM~11465471
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 28 2008, 07:59 PM~11465432
> *just got my 2000 linc to the house......will post pic when i got time....
> *


Welcome to the fam :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I broke a lower balljoint on the way to my birthday dinner wednesday... :angry:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 29 2008, 12:30 AM~11469000
> *I broke a lower balljoint on the way to my birthday dinner wednesday... :angry:
> *


lol.. i mean... DANG! that sucks!  I hope it was by puttin in work! 
Happy belated to bro!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I was pullin into the restraunt we were eating dinner at and the car just dropped and drug for like 6 feet. bought a new ball jont but i dont have a press to put it in. should be back driving by saturday... it better be. lol its my daily.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 29 2008, 02:45 AM~11469060
> *I was pullin into the restraunt we were eating dinner at and the car just dropped and drug for like 6 feet. bought a new ball jont but i dont have a press to put it in. should be back driving by saturday... it better be. lol its my daily.
> *


Ouch


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 29 2008, 08:03 AM~11469754
> *
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 28 2008, 09:01 PM~11465451
> *pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


i see ya lookin with ya lookin ass :biggrin: .......now since u like red so much come get the chevy......let ya get it fo cheap


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 29 2008, 03:25 PM~11473541
> *i see ya lookin with ya lookin ass :biggrin: .......now since u like red so much come get the chevy......let ya get it fo cheap
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yo chevy *****... :biggrin: nice towncar though.. u know im broke :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 29 2008, 01:26 PM~11471090
> *
> *





:uh:


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 28 2008, 12:17 PM~11461686
> *I LOVE THEM K.OS LIKE HOW THERE PAINTED WHERE CAN I GET SOME
> *


there powder coated homie by the wheel company


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

i like


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HERES ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

I WANTED TO KNOW THIS CANISTER IN THE REAREND OF MY LINCOLN GOT ALL SCRAPED UP AND THE HOSE GOT RIPPED OFF... I TOOK IT OFF AND DISCARDED IT, IM HAVING HORRIBLE GAS MILEAGE.. SHOULD I GET A NEW 1 AND PUT IT ON, AND WHAT ARE ANY ISSUES I CAN HAVE WITH THIS OFF THE CAR


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ladii Benz_@Aug 31 2008, 06:38 PM~11485110
> *I WANTED TO KNOW THIS CANISTER IN THE REAREND OF MY LINCOLN GOT ALL SCRAPED UP AND THE HOSE GOT RIPPED OFF... I TOOK IT OFF AND DISCARDED IT, IM HAVING HORRIBLE GAS MILEAGE.. SHOULD I GET A NEW 1 AND PUT IT ON, AND WHAT ARE ANY ISSUES I CAN HAVE WITH THIS OFF THE CAR
> 
> 
> ...


Those part connect to your gas tank. Guess computer control the pressure of gas in tank.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ladii Benz_@Aug 31 2008, 05:38 PM~11485110
> *I WANTED TO KNOW THIS CANISTER IN THE REAREND OF MY LINCOLN GOT ALL SCRAPED UP AND THE HOSE GOT RIPPED OFF... I TOOK IT OFF AND DISCARDED IT, IM HAVING HORRIBLE GAS MILEAGE.. SHOULD I GET A NEW 1 AND PUT IT ON, AND WHAT ARE ANY ISSUES I CAN HAVE WITH THIS OFF THE CAR
> 
> 
> ...


That's your charcoal canister for your emissions, part of the recirculation system for gas. Yes I would replace it if I was you!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 29 2008, 05:25 PM~11473541
> *i see ya lookin with ya lookin ass :biggrin: .......now since u like red so much come get the chevy......let ya get it fo cheap
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
IS THAT THE NEW PROJECT? :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 1 2008, 09:13 AM~11488558
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> IS THAT THE NEW PROJECT? :0
> *


YES SIR


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

chrome lincoln switch plate 4 sale


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Sky'z Da LimiT (Jul 24, 2007)

1998 Lincoln Towncar for sale. This is a hopper Its got a 4.6 v8 engine in it, three pumps 10 batteries. prohopper piston with 1 inch port steel Blvd Hydraulics Block to the front. 2 inch extended a arms. The frame has reinforced stress points and a four link with 20" strokes in the back. Askin 4000 obo


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sky'z Da LimiT_@Sep 2 2008, 03:54 PM~11500016
> *1998 Lincoln Towncar for sale. This is a hopper Its got a 4.6 v8 engine in it, three pumps 10 batteries. prohopper piston with 1 inch port steel Blvd Hydraulics Block to the front. 2 inch extended a arms. The frame has reinforced stress points and a four link with 20" strokes in the back. Askin 4000 obo
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn... Killer Price...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 2 2008, 05:58 PM~11501044
> *Damn... Killer Price...
> *


x2. GO FOR IT SCRILLA SCRATCH!!! :cheesy: Close to you too!!! LETS SEE IT IN THA AIR THOUGH!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 2 2008, 10:44 PM~11502122
> *x2.  GO FOR IT SCRILLA SCRATCH!!! :cheesy:  Close to you too!!!  LETS SEE IT IN THA AIR THOUGH!!!! :0  :0
> *




Cant Do Till The Lac Flies... :angry: 



Another Missed Opportunity I Guess...




Yea, Lets See It Nose Up! :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnvic2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

THIS IS MY DAILY WHAT DO U GUYS THINK?
























FROM THE 559


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnvic2000_@Sep 2 2008, 10:55 PM~11503788
> *THIS IS MY DAILY WHAT DO U GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sky'z Da LimiT_@Sep 2 2008, 06:54 PM~11500016
> *1998 Lincoln Towncar for sale. This is a hopper Its got a 4.6 v8 engine in it, three pumps 10 batteries. prohopper piston with 1 inch port steel Blvd Hydraulics Block to the front. 2 inch extended a arms. The frame has reinforced stress points and a four link with 20" strokes in the back. Askin 4000 obo
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnvic2000_@Sep 3 2008, 12:55 AM~11503788
> *THIS IS MY DAILY WHAT DO U GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnvic2000_@Sep 2 2008, 09:55 PM~11503788
> *THIS IS MY DAILY WHAT DO U GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean.


----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

you guys will love this...we just opened the las vegas chapter of rollerz only...heres our 4 club members cars.......
















































hows that for street rides


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 3 2008, 10:12 AM~11506352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

mine back in 1999


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 11:59 PM~11504420
> *you guys will love this...we just opened the las vegas chapter of rollerz only...heres our 4 club members cars.......
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT THE PERFECT RIMS FOR HIM PEARL WHITE IN EXCELLENT SHAPE 400 CASH


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

HES BOUGHT LIKE 3 SETS OF RIMS AND CANNOT MAKE UP HIS MIND ON WHAT COLOR TO PAINT IT.....FIRST ITS ORANGE...THEN PURPLE....THEN RED???ARE THOSE 13S OR 14S????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 11:30 AM~11506896
> *HES BOUGHT LIKE 3 SETS OF RIMS AND CANNOT MAKE UP HIS MIND ON WHAT COLOR TO PAINT IT.....FIRST ITS ORANGE...THEN PURPLE....THEN RED???ARE THOSE 13S OR 14S????
> *


13s HOMIE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Some nice rides.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

YA BRO...YOU GONNA ROLL TO THE SUPER SHOW????ITS ALMOST 300 TO SHIP EM..SO.??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 04:35 PM~11509431
> *YA BRO...YOU GONNA ROLL TO THE SUPER SHOW????ITS ALMOST 300 TO SHIP EM..SO.??
> *


yes sir ill be their  ill take them to you if you want


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 3 2008, 10:35 AM~11506925
> *13s HOMIE
> *


If he dont want them, ill take em ED! 4Ca$h


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 3 2008, 05:54 PM~11510081
> *If he dont want them, ill take em ED! 4Ca$h
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW HOMIE ILL SELL THEM TO WHO EVER REALLY WANTS THEM


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

HEY BRO YES ILL TAKE EM...BUT IF THE HOMIE NEEDS EM MORE...I HAVE 3 SETS OF PURPLE WHEELS....BUT ILL NEED SOME FOR MY WAGON SINCE IM GOING YELLOW ON IT..EITHER WAY VEGAS WANTS EM...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 3 2008, 09:12 AM~11506352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 3 2008, 12:12 PM~11506352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn just made my day what coulour is that?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

one of the top dog marios tc


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 09:23 PM~11512934
> *HEY BRO YES ILL TAKE EM...BUT IF THE HOMIE NEEDS EM MORE...I HAVE 3 SETS OF PURPLE WHEELS....BUT ILL NEED SOME FOR MY WAGON SINCE IM GOING YELLOW ON IT..EITHER WAY VEGAS WANTS EM...
> *


The purps u rollin on?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2008, 09:42 PM~11513172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got any more pics of it swangin since the makeover?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Wut up NeNe son!? Get yer ol' lady back yet?


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

YA THOSE...BUT I HAVE ANOTHER SET IN THE WORKS AS WELL


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 11:01 PM~11513926
> *YA THOSE...BUT I HAVE ANOTHER SET IN THE WORKS AS WELL
> *


oh coo :thumbsup: i like those ur on. -Let em h8 hombre-


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

HOMIE WHAT COLOR IS YOUR RIDE???


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 4 2008, 12:00 AM~11513917
> *Wut up NeNe son!?  Get yer ol' lady back yet?
> *


 NO NOT YET.I MISS IT.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 11:11 PM~11513989
> *HOMIE WHAT COLOR IS YOUR RIDE???
> *


My lincs white. Looks like ur boys but i got a full length blue top. Thats the issue. thinkin for now maybe i should be riding bluez. Gonna get painted blue too eventually...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 4 2008, 05:59 AM~11513912
> *Got any more pics of it swangin since the makeover?
> *


Nah it's gonna be a minute.


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

i got a guy....will match any color...spray it ...jams deck trunk....plastics ....1000...................................5 days.............................and another guy who will stripe it for 250


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2008, 09:26 AM~11516088
> *i got a guy....will match any color...spray it ...jams deck trunk....plastics ....1000...................................5 days.............................and another guy who will stripe it for 250
> *


No spit homie?? Good deal! :0 Im gonna be done putting it back together by Next Saturday (prayerfully) so I can bring her back out to the spot again. Then you can let me know what u think.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Sep 4 2008, 12:35 AM~11513092
> *damn just made my day what coulour is that?
> *


I ant sure homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 3 2008, 10:12 AM~11506352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow look at those beeefy tires, I'm guessing 185/70R14 :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

POST MORE B U B B L E S!!! :420:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

i spent all night reading every page on this post there is some nice chit in hear keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Sep 3 2008, 09:35 PM~11513092
> *damn just made my day what coulour is that?
> *



KANDY TEAL


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bqtPn5B1aM 

gave me something to do hope you guys like


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Sep 6 2008, 10:34 AM~11534637
> *i spent all night reading every page on this post there is some nice chit in hear keep it up  :biggrin:
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Sep 6 2008, 03:12 PM~11535955
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bqtPn5B1aM
> 
> gave me something to do hope you guys like
> *


that was pretty cool of you to do bro. Thanks, from a TC lover! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

THANKS BRO I AM GOING TO DO ANOTHER ONE I JUST WANTED TO SEE WHAT PEOPLE THOUGHT OF THIS ONE SINCE IT TAKES SO LONG TO LOOK THROUGH ALL THE PAGES I THOUGHT THIS WOULD GIVE EVERY ONE A CHANCE TO SEE ALOT OF PICS ALL AT ONCE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Sep 6 2008, 05:12 PM~11535955
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bqtPn5B1aM
> 
> gave me something to do hope you guys like
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

THANKS GUYS WORKING ON A BETTER ONE IT WILL TAKE ME TILL TOMMROW


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

sup bubble linc ridaz... :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Sep 6 2008, 09:01 PM~11537666
> *sup bubble linc ridaz...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Maaan! Workin on these brawds are hard!! :uh: I finally finished my wiring today and took forever fixing my AC vent on the dash! I was super P's off for the last few days... but once finishing.. its like... "OH BABY,... YOU SO GOOD TO ME.. I LOVE YOU STILL TOO! :0 " haha Anyone else do all their own work to their like that got a war story or 2 to tell?? :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Sep 6 2008, 09:01 PM~11537666
> *sup bubble linc ridaz...  :biggrin:
> *


What parta FL u in bro?? Near P-City?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

I WAS LIKE WTF :uh:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Sep 7 2008, 08:37 PM~11543821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

i broke the ac line that goes next to the passenger front cylinder. and it broke off right inside the heater box. Ohh well, summers over here so i can make it a winter repair.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 8 2008, 06:07 PM~11550302
> *i broke the ac line that goes next to the passenger front cylinder. and it broke off right inside the heater box. Ohh well, summers over here so i can make it a winter repair.
> *


LOL IT HAPPENS TO MOST OF US... I BROKE MINES TO CUP CAME OUT OF THE SPRING

NEVER USING STANDARD CUPS AGAIN :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 8 2008, 04:07 PM~11550302
> *i broke the ac line that goes next to the passenger front cylinder. and it broke off right inside the heater box. Ohh well, summers over here so i can make it a winter repair.
> *


X2 IT HAPPENED TO ME TOO :angry: AND I DROVE ALL THE WAY TO FRESNO IN THE HEAT :angry: BUT I TOOK FIRST PLACE LUXURY :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

COMMING OUT TO PLAY WITH THE LUXURY CLASS ILL BE OUT SOON. 
OWNER BUILT  JUST A TASTE OF CANDY


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 8 2008, 09:31 PM~11554067
> *COMMING OUT TO PLAY WITH THE LUXURY CLASS ILL BE OUT SOON.
> OWNER BUILT  JUST A TASTE OF CANDY
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 8 2008, 09:31 PM~11554067
> *COMMING OUT TO PLAY WITH THE LUXURY CLASS ILL BE OUT SOON.
> OWNER BUILT  JUST A TASTE OF CANDY
> 
> ...


looking sick..... mines about to get redone.. don't no what color yet


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Sep 8 2008, 10:43 PM~11554222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 9 2008, 11:05 AM~11558244
> *whats up doggie
> thanks
> *


cruisn by here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2008, 12:28 PM~11516106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME OFFER


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY+Sep 8 2008, 04:22 PM~11550444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you have to take the heater box apart to replace it?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 9 2008, 09:08 PM~11561693
> *PM ME OFFER
> 
> 
> ...




I Got 5 On It! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 9 2008, 09:19 PM~11563033
> *did you have to take the heater box apart to replace it?
> *


I HAVENT FIXED IT YET


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 10 2008, 12:00 AM~11563433
> *I HAVENT FIXED IT YET
> *




:0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 9 2008, 07:08 PM~11561693
> *PM ME OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SHIT !LET ME HAVE IT.WE GO WAY BACK FOOL.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 9 2008, 11:15 PM~11564348
> *:biggrin: SHIT !LET ME HAVE IT.WE GO WAY BACK FOOL.
> *


SHOOT ME THE LOOT & WE GOOD


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

wus up homies all u guys have some sick ass ranflas much props 2 guys  
i got a question tho if some one can help that be kool.i been thinking of getting me my first bubble top.and my ? is what kind of modifications would u have 2 do 2 a 03-05 town car 2 juice it up anf fit 13s??or is it just the same as a 98-02 mods?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr_Suavecito64_@Sep 10 2008, 09:57 AM~11565780
> *wus up homies all u guys have some sick ass ranflas much props 2 guys
> i got a question tho if some one can help that be kool.i been thinking of getting me my first bubble top.and my ? is what kind of modifications would u have 2 do 2 a 03-05 town car 2 juice it up anf fit 13s??or is it just the same as a 98-02 mods?
> *




According to the latest cover car in Lowrider Japan, he did a complete frame swap to a 98 linc...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 09:23 AM~11566136
> *According to the latest cover car in Lowrider Japan, he did a complete frame swap to a 98 linc...
> *


SUPER NATURAL DID IT FIRST HE SWAPED THE FULL SUSPENSION TOO


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 9 2008, 06:08 PM~11561693
> *PM ME OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


:0 i want to built my own ....... were can i get one :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 10 2008, 01:25 PM~11566987
> *SUPER NATURAL DID IT FIRST HE SWAPED THE FULL SUSPENSION TOO
> *




:yes:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 05:36 PM~11570457
> *:yes:
> *


QVVOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 10 2008, 10:39 PM~11571668
> *QVVOOOOOOOOOOO
> *





Waddup Homie... Chingados! Se Me Olvido Quien Tu Was.... 



Only For A Minute Though! :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2008, 08:10 PM~11572072
> *Waddup Homie... Chingados! Se Me Olvido Quien Tu Was....
> Only For A Minute Though! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 8 2008, 03:22 PM~11550444
> *LOL IT HAPPENS TO MOST OF US... I BROKE MINES TO  CUP CAME OUT OF THE SPRING
> 
> NEVER USING STANDARD CUPS AGAIN  :uh:
> *


wow, so its a common thing!! :uh: How do i avoid this from the begining?? It gets cold as heck in Vegas!  And its colder longer than it is hot out here. Nobody ever told me that!! :angry:


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

According to the latest cover car in Lowrider Japan, he did a complete frame swap to a 98 linc...
[/quote]
i
I think that one is a 98 with a new front clip


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> According to the latest cover car in Lowrider Japan, he did a complete frame swap to a 98 linc...


i
I think that one is a 98 with a new front clip 
[/quote]



Same Difference... :roflmao:


----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrew85_@Sep 2 2008, 11:26 PM~11504152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DREW IT LOOKS GOOD MAN :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SOME NEW PICS OF MY HOMEBOYS BUBBLE LINCOLN FROM- DADE ROLLERS CC


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo_@Sep 11 2008, 01:35 PM~11577633
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 13 2008, 01:22 AM~11591610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COMPETITION IS ALWAYS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 13 2008, 02:22 AM~11591610
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh nice


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 13 2008, 11:41 AM~11592991
> *oh nice
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 13 2008, 10:20 AM~11592859
> *COMPETITION IS ALWAYS GOOD HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Sep 13 2008, 03:49 PM~11594138
> *:biggrin:  :0
> *


one love homie :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Anyone got pics of any 2 toned Lincs?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

$3500 pm me!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

LOWLYFE EDITION


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

PAINTED PATTERNED AND PINSTRIPED TV'S BEATS CHROME UNDER CARRAIGE FRAME OFF WRAPED ALL 4 SIDE IN THE BACK 195K MILES CLEAN NON SALVAGE TITLE 4 PUMPS 3 CHOMRE ADEX 14 BATTS SLIP SHAFT PRICE???? NOT SURE WHAT TO ASK MAKE SOME REASOBLE OFFERS MIGHT TAKE "PARTIAL TRADE"PREFER LOCAL IF TRADING NO G BODYS OR TOTAL PROJECTS MAYBE CLEAN STOCK DRIVER OR????


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 14 2008, 07:59 PM~11602182
> *LOWLYFE EDITION
> 
> 
> ...


This mofo is sick and more pics??


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 14 2008, 09:03 PM~11602917
> *This mofo is sick and more pics??
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 14 2008, 09:22 PM~11603101
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: niceeee


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 14 2008, 07:59 PM~11602182
> *LOWLYFE EDITION
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 14 2008, 11:03 PM~11603435
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 15 2008, 01:03 AM~11603446
> *WHATS UP DOGGIE
> *





Waddup Bro... :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 15 2008, 06:03 PM~11608658
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Free-Hoe-Ler-Oh... :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

any body knows where i can get a blower speed controller(blower resistor)?part#XW1H-19E624-AB for cheap? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 13 2008, 12:53 PM~11593030
> *WHATS UP DOGGIE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 15 2008, 10:00 PM~11612717
> *Free-Hoe-Ler-Oh...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 16 2008, 06:54 PM~11618392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 14 2008, 09:09 PM~11602300
> *PAINTED PATTERNED AND PINSTRIPED TV'S BEATS CHROME UNDER CARRAIGE FRAME OFF WRAPED ALL 4 SIDE IN THE BACK 195K MILES CLEAN NON SALVAGE TITLE 4 PUMPS 3 CHOMRE ADEX 14 BATTS SLIP SHAFT PRICE???? NOT SURE WHAT TO ASK MAKE SOME REASOBLE OFFERS MIGHT TAKE "PARTIAL TRADE"PREFER LOCAL IF TRADING NO G BODYS OR TOTAL PROJECTS MAYBE CLEAN STOCK DRIVER OR????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if a 92 to 97 t.c frame will work on a 98 to 2000 t.c


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

photobucket.com/albums/ff4/drockone619/IMG_0871.jpg[/IMG]
"A DOSE OF THE GAME"
SAN DIEGO CA.
STRAIGHT GAME CC


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@Sep 17 2008, 08:36 PM~11629206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 17 2008, 09:07 PM~11629432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


























Fixed...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

some homie from jus dippin


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 17 2008, 09:09 PM~11629449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 that bitch is fuckinnnnnnnnnn clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 17 2008, 07:09 PM~11629449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good, gonna kill them with that color :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 17 2008, 09:45 PM~11629797
> *:0  :0  :0 that bitch is fuckinnnnnnnnnn clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Its Nice... Not To Fond Of The Patterns But Its Clean Nonetheless... :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 17 2008, 06:09 PM~11629449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 fuckinn niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Scrilla for fixin that for me. Also thanks for the honest opinion. I wish the sun was hittin that day cause theres flake in some of those patterns and on the mirrors and door pillars.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@Sep 17 2008, 07:16 PM~11630106
> *Thanks Scrilla for fixin that for me. Also thanks for the honest opinion. I wish the sun was hittin that day cause theres flake in some of those patterns and on the mirrors and door pillars.
> *


ur ride looks good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Right on Sidekick! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 17 2008, 06:47 PM~11629813
> *Its Nice... Not To Fond Of The Patterns But Its Clean Nonetheless...  :cheesy:
> *


qvooo :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 17 2008, 06:09 PM~11629449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 17 2008, 08:09 PM~11629449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you and everything about you. lol. thats right im hating. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Sep 17 2008, 01:48 PM~11627237
> *Does anyone know if a 92 to 97 t.c frame will work on a 98 to 2000 t.c
> *


From everyone i talked to they say 98-99 only for those years 2000-2002 for those but they coudlnt tell me what the difference is all they coudl say is what the book says i called about 6 different wrecking yards and about 5 dealerships all of the said the same thing


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 17 2008, 06:09 PM~11629449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That beast is sweet. Any interior or set up pics?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@Sep 17 2008, 10:16 PM~11630106
> *Thanks Scrilla for fixin that for me. Also thanks for the honest opinion. I wish the sun was hittin that day cause theres flake in some of those patterns and on the mirrors and door pillars.
> *




No Problem...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 17 2008, 10:29 PM~11630239
> *qvooo  :wave:
> *


Waddup... :wave:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Sep 17 2008, 01:48 PM~11627237
> *Does anyone know if a 92 to 97 t.c frame will work on a 98 to 2000 t.c
> *


dont know but i got one for sale :biggrin: i posted picture on other towncar page fully wraped .............


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE85_@Sep 18 2008, 02:02 PM~11635306
> *dont know  but i got one for sale  :biggrin: i posted picture on  other towncar page  fully wraped .............
> *



you got one shit i give ya a pack of m&ms :biggrin: and a thumbs up


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

anyone have the link to the website that sells those lincoln shirts, i think it's called artist techinians :dunno:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 18 2008, 11:06 AM~11635336
> *you got one shit i give ya a pack of m&ms :biggrin:  and a thumbs up
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 18 2008, 07:16 AM~11633708
> *Waddup... :wave:
> *


queeeee? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what up bro


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 18 2008, 03:29 AM~11633233
> *From everyone i talked to they say 98-99 only for those years 2000-2002 for those but they coudlnt tell me what the difference is all they coudl say is what the book says i called about 6 different wrecking yards and about 5 dealerships all of the said the same thing
> *


Yea I call the dealer and they told me 98-2000 r the same,and about crown vic and grand markkey the frames look the same and the dealer and junk yard say they won't fit either


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE85_@Sep 18 2008, 11:02 AM~11635306
> *dont know  but i got one for sale  :biggrin: i posted picture on  other towncar page  fully wraped .............
> *


How much :biggrin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Sep 18 2008, 06:23 PM~11638974
> *How much :biggrin:
> *


1,500 obo


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE85_@Sep 18 2008, 10:33 PM~11639598
> *1,500 obo
> *


seen the frame.. REAL good shape..  good luck with the sale..


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Sep 18 2008, 08:08 PM~11639987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Sep 18 2008, 09:08 PM~11639987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice brotha


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 17 2008, 06:09 PM~11629449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Them patterns with color are str8 Dope! One Way.. L.A. All Day! :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Sep 17 2008, 01:48 PM~11627237
> *Does anyone know if a 92 to 97 t.c frame will work on a 98 to 2000 t.c
> *


I highly doubt it, if so, people wouldn't have all the trouble to go through with the 98 and up frames. The 97 frames and below are easy to do up and support to the body.
With 98's and up, if your gonna get a real lock up and/or hop, u need a 4-link just to be safe.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

2 Members: REPENTANCE, ANGELBOY
STALKER!


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 18 2008, 07:35 PM~11639614
> *seen the frame.. REAL good shape..  good luck with the sale..
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 17 2008, 08:09 PM~11629449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn great minds think alike.....beat me to it looks like there will be two fuck it somebody by the chevy....i dont wanna go into my saving anymore then i have to


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 19 2008, 05:17 PM~11646811
> *damn great minds think alike.....beat me to it looks like there will be two fuck it somebody by the chevy....i dont wanna go into my saving anymore then i have to
> *


YOU GOT ONE LIKE THIS? :0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOL D!!!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 19 2008, 04:17 PM~11646811
> *damn great minds think alike.....beat me to it looks like there will be two fuck it somebody by the chevy....i dont wanna go into my saving anymore then i have to
> *


Well just know where u saw it first and that will give u a chance to catch up. This is a SAN DIEGO car anyway. Just stay in houston wit yours or I might have to bumper check you and send u home!!!!! I am street so catch me in traffic.


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2008, 09:40 PM~11640969
> *:biggrin: nice brotha
> *


THANKS DOGGY :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 19 2008, 03:29 PM~11646388
> *
> *


qvo PAISAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 20 2008, 09:28 PM~11653512
> *qvo PAISAAAA  :biggrin:
> *




Not A Damn Thing...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

my new daily


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 21 2008, 11:55 AM~11657018
> *my new daily
> 
> 
> ...


SO IF U CUT THE TOP OFF IS IT A VERT :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

I JUST FOUND THIS VERT AT BRUAMS!!!!IN TEXAS LOL IT LOOK SHITTY THOUGH


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Sep 21 2008, 03:08 PM~11658580
> *I JUST FOUND THIS VERT AT BRUAMS!!!!IN TEXAS LOL IT LOOK SHITTY THOUGH
> 
> 
> ...


what a waste of a car :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 21 2008, 01:04 PM~11657078
> *SO IF U CUT THE TOP OFF IS IT A VERT  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


no sir it would be a chop top, a vert (convertible) haveing a top that can fold back would be a convertible, hense the term convertible. not cut the top off and its a convertible


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Sep 21 2008, 03:08 PM~11658580
> *I JUST FOUND THIS VERT AT BRUAMS!!!!IN TEXAS LOL IT LOOK SHITTY THOUGH
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: nastyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Sep 21 2008, 03:08 PM~11658580
> *I JUST FOUND THIS VERT AT BRUAMS!!!!IN TEXAS LOL IT LOOK SHITTY THOUGH
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@Sep 19 2008, 06:31 PM~11647857
> *Well just know where u saw it first and that will give u a chance to catch up. This is a SAN DIEGO car anyway. Just stay in houston wit yours or I might have to bumper check you and send u home!!!!! I am street so catch me in traffic.
> *


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Sep 21 2008, 03:08 PM~11658580
> *I JUST FOUND THIS VERT AT BRUAMS!!!!IN TEXAS LOL IT LOOK SHITTY THOUGH
> 
> 
> ...


Very uncool.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Sep 17 2008, 08:07 PM~11629432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 21 2008, 09:46 PM~11659952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

*SOMEONE BUY MY SHIT SO I CAN JOIN THE TC CREW! * :angry: 












FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

SOME UPDATES ON REDRUM


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

ONE MORE PIC I FOUND


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

MY ***** SHORTY (LOWLYFE85) WORKIN ON REDRUM THIS MORNING...GOOD LOOKIN OUT FOCKER!


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 21 2008, 08:59 PM~11661234
> *SOME UPDATES ON REDRUM
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is comin long real nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 21 2008, 08:50 PM~11661137
> *SOMEONE BUY MY SHIT SO I CAN JOIN THE TC CREW!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


too late i bought 1 already :0 :0 :biggrin: j/k


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 21 2008, 11:59 PM~11661234
> *SOME UPDATES ON REDRUM
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homies


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 21 2008, 09:59 PM~11661234
> *SOME UPDATES ON REDRUM
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 looks like my rear end.


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Sep 18 2008, 12:25 PM~11635895
> *anyone have the link to the website that sells those lincoln shirts, i think it's called artist techinians :dunno:
> *


anyone?


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

any pics of engines?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Sep 22 2008, 12:06 AM~11661316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 22 2008, 05:44 PM~11668973
> *:angry:
> :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dije i was kidding :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 22 2008, 09:56 PM~11669908
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  dije  i was kidding  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





Playing With Wanting To Buy My Cadillac Is Like Playing With My Emotions, I Dont Want To Have To Smoke You Sidekick! :roflmao:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Sep 22 2008, 05:00 PM~11667324
> *anyone?
> *


http://www.artisttechnicians.com/


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@Sep 19 2008, 06:31 PM~11647857
> *Well just know where u saw it first and that will give u a chance to catch up. This is a SAN DIEGO car anyway. Just stay in houston wit yours or I might have to bumper check you and send u home!!!!! I am street so catch me in traffic.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 MAYNNNNNN ,SAID HE GUNNA BUMPA CHEK MY ***** SLIM


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 22 2008, 08:06 PM~11670874
> *Playing With Wanting To Buy My Cadillac Is Like Playing With My Emotions, I Dont Want To Have To Smoke You Sidekick!  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 23 2008, 12:27 AM~11671899
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

COMMING FOR SAN BERNANDINO


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 06:09 PM~11678735
> *COMMING FOR SAN BERNANDINO
> 
> 
> ...


damn is this the white one? i loved the way it looked white but this sneak peek pic it looks good too cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 22 2008, 08:24 PM~11671138
> *http://www.artisttechnicians.com/
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 05:09 PM~11678735
> *COMMING FOR SAN BERNANDINO
> 
> 
> ...


love the color


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Sep 23 2008, 06:12 PM~11678758
> *damn is this the white one? i loved the way it looked white but this sneak peek pic it looks good too cant wait to see it  :biggrin:
> *


SAN BERNANDINO WILL BE THE DAY IT COMES OUT AGAIN :biggrin: EVERYTHING NEW


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Sep 23 2008, 06:14 PM~11678767
> *love the color
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 05:09 PM~11678735
> *COMMING FOR SAN BERNANDINO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Sep 23 2008, 06:16 PM~11678788
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


POST PICS OF YOURS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 08:09 PM~11678735
> *COMMING FOR SAN BERNANDINO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

COMING SOON


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 05:17 PM~11678794
> *POST PICS OF YOURS
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 23 2008, 06:20 PM~11678817
> *:0  :0
> *


  NOT DONE YET JUST A SAMPLE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Sep 23 2008, 06:21 PM~11678829
> * COMING SOON
> *


SIN MIEDO HOMIE


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 05:23 PM~11678855
> *SIN MIEDO HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: PATTERS ARE GETTING DONE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Sep 23 2008, 06:31 PM~11678929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono: PATTERS ARE GETTING DONE
> *


WHEN YOU BREAKING IT OUT?


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 05:34 PM~11678958
> *WHEN YOU BREAKING IT OUT?
> *


 :dunno: DON'T NO REDOING EVERYTHING INSTALLED A 44"INCH MOON BREAKING OUT SOON


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 05:09 PM~11678735
> *COMMING FOR SAN BERNANDINO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 23 2008, 07:11 PM~11679351
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 06:13 PM~11679378
> *:biggrin:
> *


gonna have to check this out next yr at the show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 23 2008, 07:14 PM~11679391
> *gonna have to check this out  next yr  at the show  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT WILL BW THEIR HOMIE :biggrin: MAYBE EVEN PHOENIX


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 06:16 PM~11679417
> *IT WILL BW THEIR HOMIE :biggrin: MAYBE EVEN PHOENIX
> *


well i am goin to the san bernadino show :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 23 2008, 07:33 PM~11679668
> *well i am goin to the  san bernadino show  :biggrin:
> *


ILL SEE YOU THEIR THEN


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 06:37 PM~11679716
> *ILL SEE YOU THEIR THEN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

new daily!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 09:37 PM~11679716
> *ILL SEE YOU THEIR THEN
> *





Awww... How Sweet!












Queers! :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 23 2008, 10:22 PM~11681900
> *Awww... How Sweet!
> Queers! :roflmao:
> *


LOL


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 05:09 PM~11678735
> *COMMING FOR SAN BERNANDINO
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

From Art oF Noize arizona

























heres some info from the owner

http://www.streetsourcemag.com/ViewOwnerPr...ProfileID=49147


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 23 2008, 10:22 PM~11681900
> *Awww... How Sweet!
> Queers! :roflmao:
> *


DONT GET CELOSO HOMIE I SHARE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 24 2008, 12:29 PM~11685273
> *DONT GET CELOSO HOMIE I SHARE
> *




:barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Sep 23 2008, 11:19 PM~11682961
> *From Art oF Noize arizona
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Candillac (Mar 1, 2008)

Wat up Lincoln Homies questions for u guys i need the 411 on where i can find the continental kit for my 98 Linc the one they have that has the lincoln symbol instead of the spare wheel, and also do you guys know if the 05 front clip on the lincoln are direct bolt-on to the 98's help a fucker out


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ONE MORE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 24 2008, 04:36 PM~11688082
> *ONE MORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 24 2008, 03:39 PM~11688129
> *:0  :0
> *


TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH YOU


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 23 2008, 09:22 PM~11681900
> *Awww... How Sweet!
> Queers! :roflmao:
> *


mira mira que cabron hasta celoso te pones :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 24 2008, 04:38 PM~11688660
> *mira mira  que  cabron  hasta  celoso  te pones  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 24 2008, 06:38 PM~11688660
> *mira mira  que  cabron  hasta  celoso  te pones  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





Keep Wishin!



:roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Sep 24 2008, 01:19 AM~11682961
> *From Art oF Noize arizona
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Does anyone know what kind of car the coil springs comes off of to replace the rear airbags. My airbag system decided to take a dump on my daily and I just want to take the system completely out. Stupppid airbags...........


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 25 2008, 10:11 AM~11695197
> *Does anyone know what kind of car the coil springs comes off of to replace the rear airbags. My airbag system decided to take a dump on my daily and I just want to take the system completely out. Stupppid airbags...........
> *


ebay!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 25 2008, 04:42 AM~11694029
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 25 2008, 04:42 AM~11694029
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: SUP BRO HOWS IT GOIN


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 25 2008, 04:42 AM~11694029
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!WOOOOOW!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 24 2008, 02:36 PM~11688082
> *ONE MORE
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAANG HOME BOY!! :cheesy: BIIIG CHANGE! LOOKIN REAL LIVELY NOW! No mo low profile!  :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 05:09 PM~11678735
> *COMMING FOR SAN BERNANDINO
> 
> 
> ...


So you kept the 13z and painted the spokes?? :0


----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

hey 61 impala on 3 
you should get the springs for a crown vic the same year as ur linc thats what i did with my 96 and it runs smooth :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 25 2008, 06:54 PM~11700203
> *So you kept the 13z and painted the spokes?? :0
> *


no their sold


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 25 2008, 10:11 AM~11695197
> *Does anyone know what kind of car the coil springs comes off of to replace the rear airbags. My airbag system decided to take a dump on my daily and I just want to take the system completely out. Stupppid airbags...........
> *


Any crown vic. :biggrin:


----------



## Candillac (Mar 1, 2008)

Sup linc homies need some help anybody know if the 05 front clip bolts'on direct or any mods to make it fit a 98


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 25 2008, 06:49 PM~11700756
> *no their sold
> *


qvoo :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candillac_@Sep 25 2008, 09:55 PM~11700828
> *Sup linc homies need some help anybody know if the 05 front clip bolts'on direct or any mods to make it fit a 98
> *




No... You Need To Replace Whole Front End, Crossmember, And Radiator Support....  



Or Just Buy An 05 And Do A Frame Swap... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 25 2008, 10:11 AM~11695197
> *Does anyone know what kind of car the coil springs comes off of to replace the rear airbags. My airbag system decided to take a dump on my daily and I just want to take the system completely out. Stupppid airbags...........
> *


I still have the factory bags i took out of my 2000. 75 shipped. good shape no cracks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys! Stuuuuupppid airbags. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 19 2008, 06:19 PM~11646834
> *YOU GOT ONE LIKE THIS? :0
> *


almost but mine is missing sum things if u get my drift...._ _ _ _ _ _ up .....roofed up.... and juiced up .....im in the middle of it right now......aint gonna be no hoppin this one homie...04 upgrades paid for (that includes rear quaters) no half steppin


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 26 2008, 07:10 PM~11709561
> *almost but mine is missing sum things if u get my drift...._ _ _ _ _ _ up .....roofed up.... and juiced up .....im in the middle of it right now......aint gonna be no hoppin this one homie...04 upgrades paid for (that includes rear quaters) no half steppin
> *







:0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 24 2008, 02:36 PM~11688082
> *ONE MORE
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD BRO!!!!!! THAT LOOKS REALLY SICC LOVEN IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Can someone post all of the 98 and above Lincs with 4-link hook up's please.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 27 2008, 05:00 AM~11713101
> *Can someone post all of the 98 and above Lincs with 4-link hook up's please.
> *


Sure...........


Ables car..............













































Not sure who owns this but its from Majestics.......



















Another from Majestics (they seem to have alot of nice towncars :biggrin...........


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 27 2008, 05:48 AM~11713255
> *Sure...........
> Ables car..............
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

the ones from majestics are bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WvmNThPEoY


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

14's won't fit without the spindle swap will they?


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2008, 05:09 PM~11678735
> *COMMING FOR SAN BERNANDINO
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMNNNN BRO JUS WHEN THAT LINC COULDNT GET ANY BETTER GOOD JOB MAN :biggrin: :biggrin: WATCH OUT SAN BERNANDINO


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 27 2008, 04:48 AM~11713255
> *Not sure who owns this but its from Majestics.......
> 
> 
> ...


Same car different paint


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 27 2008, 05:48 AM~11713255
> *Sure...........
> Ables car..............
> 
> ...










U GOT THAT RIGHT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 28 2008, 06:56 PM~11721420
> *14's won't fit without the spindle swap will they?
> *




Will Fit But Will Need To Grind The Hell Out Of The Calipers... Need The Swap To Fit 13s...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Sep 28 2008, 08:18 PM~11721933
> *Same car different paint
> *



:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 28 2008, 07:27 PM~11722492
> *:0
> *


THATS BALLER STATUS


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 28 2008, 09:29 PM~11722508
> *THATS BALLER STATUS
> *




Takes One To Know One...


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

my 02 Lincoln TC


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 28 2008, 07:23 PM~11723010
> *Takes One To Know One...
> *


qvooo paisa


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 28 2008, 10:29 PM~11723081
> *qvooo  paisa
> *





Que Onda RANCHOLO! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Havoc1985_@Sep 28 2008, 10:27 PM~11723062
> *my 02 Lincoln TC
> 
> 
> ...





Are Those Blue Wheels On It? :dunno:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 28 2008, 07:53 PM~11723294
> *Que Onda RANCHOLO!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nada bro just here :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 28 2008, 11:50 PM~11723806
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  nada  bro just  here  :biggrin:
> *




Somos Dos... :yes:




Ready To Buy A Lac? :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 28 2008, 09:10 PM~11724002
> *Somos Dos... :yes:
> Ready To Buy A Lac?  :roflmao:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 29 2008, 12:12 AM~11724020
> *:nosad:
> *


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

My 2000, white leather. I have been to lazy to take pics of it myself but I will soon.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 29 2008, 09:08 AM~11726019
> *My 2000, white leather. I have been to lazy to take pics of it myself but I will soon.
> 
> 
> ...





Soon...


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 29 2008, 12:30 PM~11728348
> *Soon...
> *


As in tomorrow when I detail it. It's gotten dirty as hell the last few days.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 29 2008, 02:48 PM~11728548
> *As in tomorrow when I detail it. It's gotten dirty as hell the last few days.
> *



:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 29 2008, 04:26 PM~11729571
> *
> *





:wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 27 2008, 05:48 AM~11713255
> *Sure...........
> Ables car..............
> 
> ...



Thanks! I've seen all but the last 2 of the hot pink one. i love that mean ash 3wee!  I actually remember it from last years SS. Hope to see it again, this time 3wee'n and not jus locked up. :biggrin:  -Abel should be bringing his rich ash down here too and quit bs'n! :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 29 2008, 01:26 PM~11729571
> *
> *


qvoo edwin


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 28 2008, 08:54 PM~11723303
> *Are Those Blue Wheels On It? :dunno:
> *


blue anodized dish and hub,chrome nip,gold spoke,chrome knock


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 29 2008, 04:12 PM~11730652
> *qvoo edwin
> *


chillin doggie took the undercarriege off the car getting it ready to spray the belly and then frame


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 29 2008, 06:55 PM~11731004
> *chillin doggie took the undercarriege off the car getting it ready to spray the belly and then frame
> *




:0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 29 2008, 03:55 PM~11731004
> *chillin doggie took the undercarriege off the car getting it ready to spray the belly and then frame
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: niiiiiceeee


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 29 2008, 09:02 PM~11732275
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  niiiiiceeee
> *




What A Fawking Show Off! Culero! :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 29 2008, 08:19 PM~11733750
> *What A Fawking Show Off! Culero!  :roflmao:
> *


CUUUULLLLLERRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOO NO MAMES


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 28 2008, 05:56 PM~11721420
> *14's won't fit without the spindle swap will they?
> *


sure they will...with a little grinding, its for 13's you swap


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

it's a lot of grinding plus a 5/16" spacer....

sup ralph :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Sep 29 2008, 09:37 PM~11733979
> *it's a lot of grinding plus a 5/16" spacer....
> 
> sup ralph :biggrin:
> *


ohhhhh his back :biggrin: whats up frogg


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 29 2008, 11:22 PM~11733795
> *CUUUULLLLLERRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOO  NO MAMES
> *





Not You Weeeeeeyyyyyyy! :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Sep 28 2008, 07:54 PM~11722209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is one of my Favs too.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

UPDATE GETTING THE UNDERCARRIEGE REDONE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2008, 12:47 PM~11738312
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Hmmm... :scrutinize:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 30 2008, 11:09 AM~11738499
> *Hmmm... :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Sep 29 2008, 09:37 PM~11733979
> *it's a lot of grinding plus a 5/16" spacer....
> 
> sup ralph :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Thanks.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2008, 11:47 AM~11738312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   good job bro  whats the plan for the undercaridge?


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2008, 09:47 AM~11738312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the patterns


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 30 2008, 07:26 AM~11736973
> *Not You Weeeeeeyyyyyyy! :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: qvvvoooo


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

damn man to bad you not in clarksville TN id ride out with u in my town car


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 30 2008, 06:10 PM~11741536
> *:uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: qvvvoooo
> *





Waddup Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 30 2008, 03:58 PM~11742002
> *Waddup Homie! :biggrin:
> *


just here bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 30 2008, 03:21 PM~11741117
> *    good job bro   whats the plan for the undercaridge?
> *


GOT TO CLEAN IT UP AND PAINT BELLY AND FRAME :biggrin: SO I CAN LOOK AS GOOD AS YOU


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 30 2008, 03:47 PM~11741347
> *any pics of the patterns
> *


ILL HAVE SOME ONCE WERE DONE WITH IT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2008, 08:00 PM~11743009
> *GOT TO CLEAN IT UP AND PAINT BELLY AND FRAME :biggrin: SO I CAN LOOK AS GOOD AS YOU
> *



it will looks 100x better


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2008, 06:02 PM~11743022
> *ILL HAVE SOME ONCE WERE DONE WITH IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 30 2008, 07:03 PM~11743040
> *it will looks 100x better
> *


I HOPE SO :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHEN I FIRST GOT IT AND JUST MESSING AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 30 2008, 08:59 PM~11743001
> *just  here  bro    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





Somos Dos...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2008, 09:00 PM~11743009
> *GOT TO CLEAN IT UP AND PAINT BELLY AND FRAME :biggrin: SO I CAN LOOK AS GOOD AS YOU
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 30 2008, 08:24 PM~11744021
> *
> *


 :biggrin: QUE ONDAS HOMIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2008, 09:16 PM~11743189
> *WHEN I FIRST GOT IT AND JUST MESSING AROUND :biggrin:
> 
> *




Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2008, 10:24 PM~11744030
> *:biggrin:  QUE ONDAS HOMIE
> *





Waddup! :wave:





I See Youre Putting In Work, Im Jealous! :rant:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 30 2008, 07:22 PM~11743996
> *Somos Dos...
> *


i hear ya gettin cold here already :angry: fuckin weather


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 30 2008, 10:28 PM~11744074
> *i hear  ya  gettin  cold here already  :angry:  fuckin weather
> *




Im Watching The Sox Game, It Looks Cold...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 30 2008, 07:37 PM~11744173
> *Im Watching The Sox Game, It Looks Cold...
> *


it is :biggrin: fuckers barely made it


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 30 2008, 10:39 PM~11744195
> *it  is  :biggrin:  fuckers  barely made it
> *





:yes:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 30 2008, 10:42 PM~11744245
> *
> *





So, Que Hay De Nuevo? Se Hiso Siempre With You Know What? :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 30 2008, 07:44 PM~11744273
> *So, Que Hay De Nuevo?  Se Hiso Siempre With You Know What?  :0
> *


naw todavia no


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 30 2008, 10:52 PM~11744386
> *naw  todavia  no
> *





Orale, Slowly But Surely...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 30 2008, 07:55 PM~11744423
> *Orale, Slowly But Surely...
> *


yup yupp :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2008, 06:16 PM~11743189
> *WHEN I FIRST GOT IT AND JUST MESSING AROUND :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 30 2008, 10:59 PM~11744468
> *yup yupp :biggrin:
> *




:yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Sep 29 2008, 10:37 PM~11733979
> *it's a lot of grinding plus a 5/16" spacer....
> 
> sup ralph :biggrin:
> *


I think you just get on here every couple months to give that advise. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

FOR SALE

PAINTED PATTERNED AND PINSTRIPED TV'S BEATS CHROME UNDER CARRAIGE FRAME OFF WRAPED ALL 4 SIDE IN THE BACK 195K MILES CLEAN NON SALVAGE TITLE 4 PUMPS 3 CHROME ADEXS 14 BATTS SLIP SHAFT PRICE???? NOT SURE WHAT TO ASK MAKE SOME REASONABLE OFFERS MIGHT TAKE "PARTIAL TRADE"PREFER LOCAL IF TRADING NO G BODYS OR TOTAL PROJECTS MAYBE CLEAN STOCK DRIVER OR????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 3 2008, 01:42 PM~11769464
> *FOR SALE
> 
> PAINTED PATTERNED AND PINSTRIPED TV'S BEATS CHROME UNDER CARRAIGE FRAME OFF WRAPED ALL 4 SIDE IN THE BACK 195K MILES CLEAN NON SALVAGE TITLE 4 PUMPS 3 CHROME ADEXS 14 BATTS SLIP SHAFT PRICE???? NOT SURE WHAT TO ASK MAKE SOME REASONABLE OFFERS MIGHT TAKE "PARTIAL TRADE"PREFER LOCAL IF TRADING NO G BODYS OR TOTAL PROJECTS MAYBE CLEAN STOCK DRIVER OR????
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2008, 11:47 AM~11738312
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*HOLY FUCKING DOUBLE MINT!!!




*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 3 2008, 03:23 PM~11771374
> *
> 
> HOLY FUCKING DOUBLE MINT!!!
> ...


 :0 :0 LOL THAT WAS FUNNY HOMIE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 3 2008, 11:15 PM~11774109
> *
> 
> 
> ...






Que Comienza La Fiesta...





:biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

God, that's gay.

Because it's not mine. :biggrin:

Nice ride.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 4 2008, 08:12 AM~11776057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

"EL PECADOR"


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D+Oct 4 2008, 06:12 AM~11776057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 4 2008, 06:12 AM~11776057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 3 2008, 09:07 PM~11774648
> *Que Comienza La Fiesta...
> :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 4 2008, 06:28 AM~11776084
> *God, that's gay.
> 
> Because it's not mine. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 4 2008, 11:04 PM~11780632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

where can u get them chrome shocks???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Oct 5 2008, 08:53 AM~11782051
> *where can u get them chrome shocks???
> *


I know you can get them at Prohopper. Not sure if you can get them for a Towncar there though.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 5 2008, 10:59 AM~11782513
> *
> 
> 
> ...



big LUX


----------



## lincolnvic2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

559 kustomz


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 5 2008, 09:59 AM~11782513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LatinaGina (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

better pic in portland


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Oct 6 2008, 03:04 PM~11792869
> *better pic in portland
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 5 2008, 11:22 PM~11788865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice .....


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Is it possible to drill switches in under where the stock CD player is? That empty area? Anyone know what's behind it?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 5 2008, 11:22 PM~11788865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: like the color :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 6 2008, 03:50 PM~11792717
> *
> *







:uh:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 6 2008, 08:24 PM~11797678
> *:cheesy:  like the color  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 6 2008, 11:24 PM~11797678
> *:cheesy:  like the color  :thumbsup:
> *




:0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 6 2008, 10:12 PM~11797520
> *Is it possible to drill switches in under where the stock CD player is? That empty area? Anyone know what's behind it?
> *


Your talking about where the Signature series has there clocks?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 6 2008, 09:44 PM~11797891
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Still Under Construction.. I will post setup and undercarriage pics in a week or so, a lot of chrome was missing in these pics


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

STILL FOR SALE IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 7 2008, 05:00 AM~11799792
> *Your talking about where the Signature series has there clocks?
> *


Yeah. But my signature series doesn't have a clock.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 7 2008, 03:01 PM~11802539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** tryin to jack your shit :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 11:27 AM~11802244
> *Still Under Construction.. I will post setup and undercarriage pics in a week or so, a lot of chrome was missing in these pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 12:27 PM~11802244
> *Still Under Construction.. I will post setup and undercarriage pics in a week or so, a lot of chrome was missing in these pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 7 2008, 03:31 PM~11802794
> *:0  :0 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


thanks, it's getting there about another week or two.. hopefully lol


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

GOT A DUMBASS QUESTION THAT HAS PROBABLY ALREADY BEEN ASKED, IS IT A PAIN IN THE ASS TO INSTALL 13''S ON A 2000'S TOWNCAR?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Oct 7 2008, 02:15 PM~11803255
> *GOT A DUMBASS QUESTION THAT HAS PROBABLY ALREADY BEEN ASKED, IS IT A PAIN IN THE ASS TO INSTALL 13''S ON A 2000'S TOWNCAR?
> *


no its not


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Oct 7 2008, 04:15 PM~11803255
> *GOT A DUMBASS QUESTION THAT HAS PROBABLY ALREADY BEEN ASKED, IS IT A PAIN IN THE ASS TO INSTALL 13''S ON A 2000'S TOWNCAR?
> *


Spindel swap


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 01:19 PM~11803291
> *Spindel swap
> *


TO WHAT TYPE? WHAT ABOUT THE CALLIPERS?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Oct 7 2008, 04:22 PM~11803312
> *TO WHAT TYPE? WHAT ABOUT THE CALLIPERS?
> *


To a 90 towncar


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Oct 7 2008, 04:22 PM~11803312
> *TO WHAT TYPE? WHAT ABOUT THE CALLIPERS?
> *


Here maybe this will help..  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364484


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 03:03 PM~11803653
> *Here maybe this will help..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364484
> *


GOOD looking out bro.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 7 2008, 05:52 PM~11804099
> *GOOD looking out bro.
> *


Anytime Homie


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 02:03 PM~11803653
> *Here maybe this will help..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364484
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 11:27 AM~11802244
> *Still Under Construction.. I will post setup and undercarriage pics in a week or so, a lot of chrome was missing in these pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: nniiiiccceee :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 11:27 AM~11802244
> *Still Under Construction.. I will post setup and undercarriage pics in a week or so, a lot of chrome was missing in these pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 7 2008, 03:54 PM~11804650
> *:wave:
> *


qvoo


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 7 2008, 10:37 PM~11806732
> *qvoo
> *




Waddup...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 01:27 PM~11802244
> *Still Under Construction.. I will post setup and undercarriage pics in a week or so, a lot of chrome was missing in these pics
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT BITCH IS NICE........ :0


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

X2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 7 2008, 01:58 PM~11802518
> *Yeah. But my signature series doesn't have a clock.
> *


Off the top of my head I think there is a space in there. You might want to take the panel off and check.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 8 2008, 10:41 PM~11817226
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 8 2008, 07:44 PM~11817247
> *:wave:
> *


qqvvvooooooooooo whats goin onnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

i got a question how hard is it to turn a lowrider linc back to a stock ride??


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Oct 8 2008, 10:47 PM~11817272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 8 2008, 08:05 PM~11817468
> *
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 8 2008, 11:05 PM~11817476
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *





Mandamelo Mejor, I Cant Let You Make That Mistake...


----------



## andrew85 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Oct 6 2008, 01:04 PM~11792869
> *better pic in portland
> 
> 
> ...


nice car.. c-n it n person..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 11:27 AM~11802244
> *Still Under Construction.. I will post setup and undercarriage pics in a week or so, a lot of chrome was missing in these pics
> 
> 
> ...


sick towncar..


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 8 2008, 07:53 PM~11817329
> *i got  a   question    how   hard is  it  to turn  a  lowrider  linc  back to  a stock  ride??
> *


 :uh: JEWC'N IS LIKE GETTIN IN A GANG FOO! AINT NO GOING BACK! :angry: :twak: :nono:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrew85_@Oct 9 2008, 12:58 AM~11818737
> *
> 
> 
> ...










FAWKING NICE!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 8 2008, 09:53 PM~11817329
> *i got  a  question    how  hard is  it  to turn  a  lowrider  linc  back to  a stock  ride??
> *


You really just have to have the mounts for the airbags and front shock mounts welded back on.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

shes not gonna be ready for vegas


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 9 2008, 04:06 PM~11825030
> *shes not gonna be ready for vegas
> 
> 
> ...


fuck it save it for san bernadino :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 9 2008, 03:50 AM~11819880
> *You really just have to have the mounts for the airbags and front shock mounts welded back on.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11818908
> *:uh: JEWC'N IS LIKE GETTIN IN A GANG FOO! AINT NO GOING BACK! :angry:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE 2 DOOR TOWN CAR THAT WAS GETTING BUILT FOR VEGAS ??? :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 8 2008, 09:13 PM~11818285
> *Mandamelo Mejor, I Cant Let You Make That Mistake...
> *


 :loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 9 2008, 04:11 PM~11825072
> *fuck it    save  it  for  san bernadino  :biggrin:
> *


CARS THE SHIT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrew85_@Oct 8 2008, 10:58 PM~11818737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up drew looking good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 9 2008, 07:06 PM~11825030
> *shes not gonna be ready for vegas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 9 2008, 07:11 PM~11825072
> *fuck it    save  it  for  san bernadino  :biggrin:
> *





:yes:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 9 2008, 07:56 PM~11827018
> *:yes:
> *


u goin or what :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switch house #1_@Oct 9 2008, 08:09 PM~11825558
> *what up drew looking good  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:yes:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mixteco, 98TownCar

* :cheesy: :wave: 
WUSUP FOOL

*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 9 2008, 06:16 PM~11825124
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE 2 DOOR TOWN CAR THAT WAS GETTING BUILT FOR VEGAS ??? :cheesy:
> *


There was a topic in project rides ,but its not the new style and I don't think it will be ready till 09!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 9 2008, 06:06 PM~11825030
> *shes not gonna be ready for vegas
> 
> 
> ...


i feel yo pain homie....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 10 2008, 02:31 PM~11832278
> *i feel yo pain homie....
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnvic2000_@Oct 5 2008, 06:23 PM~11784483
> *559 kustomz
> 
> 
> ...


sup victor....bout time you got lifted!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Sep 29 2008, 10:37 PM~11733979
> *it's a lot of grinding plus a 5/16" spacer....
> 
> sup ralph :biggrin:
> *


hey...he lives!!!




q-vo sapo???

:wave:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo341/4...cnic2008018.jpg


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

do can i get those chrome pieces that goes between the door windows?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 11 2008, 03:17 PM~11839140
> *do can i get those chrome pieces that goes between the door windows?
> *


?? WHAT ARE YOU TRY TO SAY ?


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 11 2008, 04:32 PM~11839241
> *?? WHAT ARE YOU TRY TO SAY ?
> *


wow thats great your a smart ass :cheesy: i was too lazy to edit it :uh:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 11 2008, 09:46 AM~11837606
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u should do it like mine leave the red on the emblem :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 12 2008, 12:29 AM~11841563
> *u should do it like mine leave the red on the emblem  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Well I took mine in black and white in the first place, but yeah I should do that in color at first so I can do that. :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 11 2008, 05:17 PM~11839140
> *do can i get those chrome pieces that goes between the door windows?
> *


ebay homie..


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 12 2008, 08:42 PM~11845824
> *ebay homie..
> *


THANX FOR THE INFO HOMIE, IS THAT THE ONLY PLACE TO GET EM?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 12 2008, 10:50 PM~11845900
> *THANX FOR THE INFO HOMIE, IS THAT THE ONLY PLACE TO GET EM?
> *


They're Called: Chrome Door Pillars. For The Ebay Search...



And Ebas The Only Place Ive Seen Them...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 12 2008, 11:38 PM~11846737
> *They're Called: Chrome Door Pillars. For The Ebay Search...
> And Ebas The Only Place Ive Seen Them...
> *


Get the 6 piece not the 4.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 13 2008, 07:08 AM~11847592
> *Get the 6 piece not the 4.
> *






Just Like Popeyes Chicken.... :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 13 2008, 09:18 AM~11847843
> *
> 
> 
> ...









SKEET! SKEET! SKEET!




:thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 11 2008, 06:05 PM~11839945
> *wow thats great your a smart ass  :cheesy:  i was too lazy to edit it  :uh:
> *


HEY I WASNT TRYN TO BE A SMART ASS. I MADE A MISTAKE MYSELF.. SO LETS TRY THIS AGAIN. WHAT IS IT THAT YOU NEED??


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Wheres The 2 Door Vegas Pics? :dunno:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 13 2008, 08:46 PM~11854371
> *Wheres The 2 Door Vegas Pics? :dunno:
> *


i didnt see one


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 14 2008, 12:33 AM~11854825
> *i didnt see one
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

lol i think im going to repaint my town car candy yellow with flake and white with alot more what yall think


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

the green is geting over played on along with the blues and dark oranges


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Oct 14 2008, 02:45 PM~11860046
> *lol i think im going to repaint my town car candy yellow with flake and  white with alot more what yall think
> *


DO WHAT EVER COLOR YOU LIKE IT DONT MATTER, EVERYBODY GOTS THIER OWN TASTE GREEN BLUES REDS ITS WHAT YOU LIKE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Oct 14 2008, 02:45 PM~11860046
> *lol i think im going to repaint my town car candy yellow with flake and  white with alot more what yall think
> *


 :biggrin: that's why mine is candy pink.wanted to look different.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 14 2008, 01:59 PM~11860186
> *DO WHAT WVER COLOR YOU LIKE IT DONT MATTER, EVERYBODY GOTS THIER OWN TASTE GREEN BLUES REDS ITS WHAT YOU LIKE
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: qvo edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 14 2008, 07:20 PM~11862934
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  qvo  edwin
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOGG


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 14 2008, 06:21 PM~11862950
> *WHATS UP BIG DOGG
> *


just here bro takin it easy


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 14 2008, 07:24 PM~11862982
> *just here  bro takin it  easy
> *


ME TOO DOGGIE GETTING READY TO GO HOME AND TOUCH MY RAG :biggrin: IM PUTTING MY 13s ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 14 2008, 03:38 PM~11859990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 14 2008, 06:29 PM~11863039
> *ME TOO DOGGIE GETTING READY TO GO HOME AND TOUCH MY RAG :biggrin:  IM PUTTING MY 13s ON IT :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: i think i gonna get me some 13s for next yr :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 14 2008, 03:38 PM~11859990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 14 2008, 07:38 PM~11863166
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  i think i  gonna  get  me  some 13s for next  yr  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT THEM RIGHT HERE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

shit i need sum new rims lol sold my 14s and gave the money to a friend got get me my new 14s and got fucked on the deal so i had to do my 17'' spokes that i had on my truck


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SERVE N COLLECT FROM MANIACOS TEXAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twiztidmazda_@Oct 15 2008, 11:16 AM~11869332
> *shit i need sum new rims lol sold my 14s and gave the money to a friend got get me my new 14s and got fucked on the deal so i had to do my 17'' spokes that i had on my truck
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 13 2008, 08:46 PM~11854371
> *Wheres The 2 Door Vegas Pics? :dunno:
> *



*there wasnt one,... but wait for Phx super show 09 :biggrin: *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 12:54 PM~11870542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 15 2008, 08:40 AM~11868629
> *I GOT THEM RIGHT HERE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


qvo edwin :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 13 2008, 07:18 AM~11847843











Hell Yea!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 15 2008, 02:57 PM~11870580
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i cant stand big rims but the only thing i had laying around and im not going to fuck with sum1 that has a club backing him cuz im 1 person and there 40 deep i mean i could put his cars on blocks but i wouldnt want the shit done to me so i dont do that shit


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 12:54 PM~11870542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice towncar...


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

breaking her out in PHOENIX :biggrin:


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

what it do


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Oct 16 2008, 04:22 PM~11882844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 01:54 PM~11870542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 16 2008, 12:11 PM~11882142
> *breaking her out in PHOENIX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 14 2008, 02:10 PM~11860318
> *:biggrin: that's why mine is candy pink.wanted to look different.
> *


U SUCK FOR NOT BRINGING A WHIP NENE. BUT IT WAS STILL GOOD SEEING YOU ARRIVE WITH THE FAM :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> breaking her out in PHOENIX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> > breaking her out in PHOENIX :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Oct 16 2008, 02:22 PM~11882844











Nice and Loooooooooooow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 17 2008, 10:00 PM~11900482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that looks nice


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 17 2008, 09:56 PM~11900419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 17 2008, 09:59 PM~11900469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Thats Koo, No Me Saludes Culero...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 17 2008, 10:41 PM~11900887
> *Thats Koo, No Me Saludes Culero...
> *


buey andas eb otrqs chingaderas anyways qvo carnal :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Oct 16 2008, 03:22 PM~11882844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## grantos (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 17 2008, 11:17 PM~11901139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car is sick!! :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 18 2008, 01:43 AM~11900899
> *buey  andas    eb otrqs  chingaderas  anyways  qvo carnal  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 18 2008, 04:39 PM~11904781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I WAS FUCKED UP DAMN IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 18 2008, 08:16 PM~11904975
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I WAS  FUCKED UP DAMN IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Y No Invitas... :angry: 







:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

HAS ANYBODY HAD TROUBLE WITH THERE BACK LIGHTS? MINES KEEP GOING OUT.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 17 2008, 10:56 PM~11900419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE, CANDY PINK,GEY INTERIOR PATTERS DONE BY DOC.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## MACHETE (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Molded my switch plate to the drink holder/ash tray. Drink holder still functions and slides out. Now just need to find paint to match.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

some pics of abel's lincoln at an indoor show yesterday...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

what is the Expo's stadium use for now?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 19 2008, 08:41 PM~11912306
> *what is the Expo's stadium use for now?
> *


they use it for different kinds of indoor shows...All kinds of shows and exhibition...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Oct 19 2008, 05:59 PM~11911951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good homie


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 19 2008, 02:45 PM~11910485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic Marinate


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 19 2008, 08:11 AM~11908708
> *FOR SALE, CANDY PINK,GEY INTERIOR PATTERS DONE BY DOC.
> *


dang u just finished it homie. u and china are straaaaange!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 19 2008, 05:44 PM~11911825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!! PLEASE POST UP PLATE BODY. THATS WHAT I ALWAYS WANTED DONE!! :cheesy: Is it sturdy though? Cuz im gonna be hoppin.  
And can it take more switchez?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

Just got myself one :biggrin: only thing i don't like is that luggage rack. will the back of the car go down if i turn off the airbags?

cant decide on 13's or 14's its my daily


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 20 2008, 04:30 PM~11921456
> *Just got myself one  :biggrin:  only thing i don't like is that luggage rack. will the back of the car go down if i turn off the airbags?
> 
> cant decide on 13's or 14's its my daily
> ...


lookn nice homie as for the wheels its up to you but alot of guys go with 13s i myself have 14s now


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 19 2008, 06:58 PM~11912533
> *:cheesy:
> *


qqvvvooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 19 2008, 02:45 PM~11910485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA CABRON NENE ONE LUV HOMIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 20 2008, 07:30 PM~11921456
> *Just got myself one  :biggrin:  only thing i don't like is that luggage rack. will the back of the car go down if i turn off the airbags?
> cant decide on 13's or 14's its my daily
> *




:yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 20 2008, 08:12 PM~11922035
> *qqvvvooooooooooooooooo
> *





:wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Oct 20 2008, 05:58 PM~11922712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 20 2008, 06:01 PM~11922754
> *ESTA CABRON NENE ONE LUV HOMIE
> *


sup cisco


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 20 2008, 08:04 PM~11923617
> *:yes:
> *


how long does it take to go down? will it ride shitty without the back bags?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 20 2008, 07:05 PM~11923625
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 20 2008, 10:52 PM~11924312
> *how long does it take to go down? will it ride shitty without the back bags?
> *




My Homie Just Did The 13" Swap On His 2000 And What He Did Was Turn The Car Off And Then Turn Off The Bag Switch In The Trunk... I Believe When The Car Is Turned On, The Bags Inflate But Since Its Already Off There Is No Wait Time...


We Ride Around All The Time In It And It Doesnt Ride Too Bad. Im Used To Riding Around In These Juiced Up Low Lows So I Guess It Rides Like A Dream Compared To Them... :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 20 2008, 08:01 PM~11924445
> *My Homie Just Did The 13" Swap On His 2000 And What He Did Was Turn The Car Off And Then Turn Off The Bag Switch In The Trunk... I Believe When The Car Is Turned On, The Bags Inflate But Since Its Already Off There Is No Wait Time...
> We Ride Around All The Time In It And It Doesnt Ride Too Bad. Im Used To Riding Around In These Juiced Up Low Lows So I Guess It Rides Like A Dream Compared To Them... :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 20 2008, 11:09 PM~11924561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 20 2008, 08:14 PM~11924648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 20 2008, 11:17 PM~11924679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 17 2008, 09:58 PM~11900448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


glad u took the ride to vegas eazzy from rollerz only carson city nv, had fun out there


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 19 2008, 11:11 AM~11908708
> *FOR SALE, CANDY PINK,GEY INTERIOR PATTERS DONE BY DOC.
> *


 :uh: Thats what I need!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 21 2008, 12:04 AM~11926369
> *:uh: Thats what I need!
> *


Come get it!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Tried another color. Hopefully it fattens out to match the rest of the interior, but I doubt it.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 21 2008, 04:02 PM~11932427
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 !!!SKEEEET!!! :around:  

I WANT I WAAANT!

Make me one and give price homie! 5 switchez though 4 me pancake :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 21 2008, 07:02 PM~11932427
> *
> 
> 
> ...



was that fiberglassed in?? in looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Oct 21 2008, 06:06 PM~11932462
> *was that fiberglassed in?? in looks nice  :biggrin:
> *


It's metal inside fiberglassed over. Holds the switches solid.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

yo homies(everyone lol), got some questions on fixin up my ride on stock stuff.
-Anyone have a hook up on injectors and/or fuel rails? Im leaking on the top end of one of my injectors where it meets the fuel rail. Can someone tell me how to reconnect the two together??? -Also, i got a negative camber goin on with my front left wheel. How do i fix??? Im trying to save as much as i can in these hard times and not go to a auto spot at all. I keep gettin ripped in this freakin city.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I WILL BE SELLING MY TOWNCAR 2002 CARTIER 45 THOUSAND MILES ON IT
SUSPENSION SWAP FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIEGE NEW CANDY PAINT JOB
BELLY PAINTED RIENFORCED PARTIAL FRAME 2 PUMPS 6 BATTERRIES NEW RIMS
I WILL HAVE PICS UP SOON THE CAR IS GETTING FINISHED SO IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BREAK IT OUT LMK  ASKING PRICE IS 16 Gs OBO CAR RUNS LIKE A CHAMP VERY LOW MILES. PM ME IF INTERESTED HERES THE BEFORE PICS
























AFTER


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 21 2008, 09:11 PM~11933744
> *I WILL BE SELLING MY TOWNCAR 2002 CARTIER 45 THOUSAND MILES ON IT
> SUSPENSION SWAP FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIEGE NEW CANDY PAINT JOB
> BELLY PAINTED RIENFORCED PARTIAL FRAME 2 PUMPS 6 BATTERRIES NEW RIMS
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 21 2008, 09:38 PM~11934051
> *
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Oct 20 2008, 08:58 PM~11922712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE!!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 21 2008, 07:29 PM~11933251
> *yo homies(everyone lol), got some questions on fixin up my ride on stock stuff.
> -Anyone have a hook up on injectors and/or fuel rails?  Im leaking on the top end of one of my injectors where it meets the fuel rail. Can someone tell me how to reconnect the two together???     -Also, i got a negative camber goin on with my front left wheel.  How do i fix???  Im trying to save as much as i can in these hard times and not go to a auto spot at all.  I keep gettin ripped in this freakin city.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks!
> *


The injector presses in with an o-ring attached to the fuel rail. You might have a bad o-ring or the injector might not be pressed in all the way on the fuel rail. 

For the negative camber the upper a-arms are adjustable (see the two bolts) adjust that out and it will get rid of the negative camber issue. The problem you will have is figuring out how much to adjust it yourself. To me that's worth paying Tire Discounters $60 to align the car. Good luck!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 23 2008, 07:04 AM~11949718
> *The injector presses in with an o-ring attached to the fuel rail. You might have a bad o-ring or the injector might not be pressed in all the way on the fuel rail.
> 
> For the negative camber the upper a-arms are adjustable (see the two bolts) adjust that out and it will get rid of the negative camber issue. The problem you will have is figuring out how much to adjust it yourself. To me that's worth paying Tire Discounters $60 to align the car. Good luck!
> *


Thanks homie i really appreciate the feed back. I figured it was my o-ring cuz I've attempted to press it down on there pretty hard and it wouldnt go back. I just dont get exactly how it came loose. I was changing spark plugs and i guess i loosened the wrong screw which was to the rail and caused it. But i sure cant get that mug to go back!
And I'll do what you say about just takin the camber in to get fixed. Just been trying to avoid high charges. I just dont have all the tools i need for everything, and much harder to get parts here in Vegas, so of course the cost is higher!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 17 2008, 09:56 PM~11900419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 21 2008, 06:11 PM~11933744
> *I WILL BE SELLING MY TOWNCAR 2002 CARTIER 45 THOUSAND MILES ON IT
> SUSPENSION SWAP FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIEGE NEW CANDY PAINT JOB
> BELLY PAINTED RIENFORCED PARTIAL FRAME 2 PUMPS 6 BATTERRIES NEW RIMS
> ...


I THINK YOU NEED TO SLEEP ON IT EDWIN??? GOOD PRICE FOR A BAD A-- CAR .. :biggrin: ONE OF MY FAVS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 23 2008, 04:33 PM~11954750
> *I THINK YOU NEED TO SLEEP ON IT EDWIN??? GOOD PRICE FOR A BAD A-- CAR .. :biggrin: ONE OF MY FAVS :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DOGGIE  NOT IN A HURRY TO SALE IF IT DOES IT DOES IF IT DONT THEN ILL JUST SHOW IT  I AINT TRIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 23 2008, 03:39 PM~11954829
> *THANKS DOGGIE   NOT IN A HURRY TO SALE IF IT DOES IT DOES IF IT DONT THEN ILL JUST SHOW IT   I AINT TRIPPIN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

What size spacers do i need to run 13's and how much grinding would i have to do to the caliper? also how much do the 13's throw the speedo off by? sorry for all the question but the stock look isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 23 2008, 06:24 PM~11956311
> *:0
> *


qvoooooooooooo


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 21 2008, 06:11 PM~11933744
> *I WILL BE SELLING MY TOWNCAR 2002 CARTIER 45 THOUSAND MILES ON IT
> SUSPENSION SWAP FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIEGE NEW CANDY PAINT JOB
> BELLY PAINTED RIENFORCED PARTIAL FRAME 2 PUMPS 6 BATTERRIES NEW RIMS
> ...


* c'MON BRO,.... YOU CAN SELL IT YET!.... besides i need SOMEONE to beat on in the '09 show season :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 23 2008, 09:51 PM~11956584
> *qvoooooooooooo
> *





:nicoderm:




Snoopy? :dunno:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 23 2008, 09:13 PM~11958211
> *:nicoderm:
> Snoopy? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 23 2008, 08:11 PM~11956201
> *What size spacers do i need to run 13's and how much grinding would i have to do to the caliper? also how much do the 13's throw the speedo off by? sorry for all the question but the stock look isn't doing it for me.
> *


You have to swap the spindle to an earlier year. Here is a link that will help you. 

Spindle swap topic.

I know when I was running my 14's that I was 10 miles off so with that in mind 13's will be worse.....


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 23 2008, 03:28 PM~11954695
> *:0
> *


x2, i didnt know that was Nene's but i was lookin all up its butt! (2 check the lift work!)


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2008, 08:58 PM~11957289
> * c'MON BRO,.... YOU CAN SELL IT YET!.... besides i need SOMEONE to beat on in the '09 show season :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 dont trip individuals got a 2 dr comming out too  i aint scared eather ill be showing it if i still have it


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 24 2008, 10:59 AM~11962783
> *:0  :0 dont trip individuals got a 2 dr comming out too  i aint scared eather ill be showing it if i still have it
> *



*yeah,.. I been hearing alot of rumors of other 2 dr's and that they were supposed to be in vegas,.. we know how that turned out :biggrin: 


im jus bustin yer balls anyways bro... cuz I cant pick on Nene,.. I'd feel bad beating up on a Pink towncar :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hahaha,.. jus messing with ya Big Nene :biggrin:  *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 24 2008, 12:10 PM~11962897
> *yeah,.. I been hearing alot of rumors of other 2 dr's and that they were supposed to be in vegas,.. we know how that turned out :biggrin:
> im jus bustin yer balls anyways bro... cuz I cant pick on Nene,.. I'd feel bad beating up on a Pink towncar :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i know it was suppose to be in vegas perro you know how it goes :biggrin: 

pinky looks nice thou


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EMPIRE CUSTOMS, Big nene 1*

:wave:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 24 2008, 02:17 PM~11963938
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EMPIRE CUSTOMS, Big nene 1
> 
> ...


PINKY FOR SALE!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 24 2008, 02:25 PM~11964008
> *PINKY FOR SALE!
> *


 :0 :0 por que?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 24 2008, 12:10 PM~11962897
> *yeah,.. I been hearing alot of rumors of other 2 dr's and that they were supposed to be in vegas,.. we know how that turned out :biggrin:
> im jus bustin yer balls anyways bro... cuz I cant pick on Nene,.. I'd feel bad beating up on a Pink towncar :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


theres one from INDIVUDUALS HOUSTON TX CHAPTER coming soon


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES+Oct 12 2008, 04:48 PM~11843785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 24 2008, 11:14 PM~11967418
> *theres one from INDIVUDUALS HOUSTON TX CHAPTER coming soon
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 24 2008, 03:56 PM~11964795
> *:0  :0  por que?
> *


SHIT HAPPENS,AND TIMES ARE ROUGH


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 25 2008, 11:56 AM~11970033
> *SHIT HAPPENS,AND TIMES ARE ROUGH
> *




:yes:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 24 2008, 08:14 PM~11967418
> *theres one from INDIVUDUALS HOUSTON TX CHAPTER coming soon
> *



* i dont believe you.... think its all a buncha bullshit hooplah,...

pics or it didnt happen*


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 25 2008, 11:49 AM~11970552
> * i dont believe you.... think its all a buncha bullshit hooplah,...
> 
> pics or it didnt happen
> *


if the owner wanted the pics posted he would, not me


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 25 2008, 02:04 PM~11970649
> *if the owner wanted the pics posted he would, not me
> *


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

"A DOSE OF THE GAME"


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@Oct 27 2008, 03:11 PM~11986433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some wild animals running through that thing


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@Oct 27 2008, 03:11 PM~11986433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@Oct 27 2008, 04:11 PM~11986433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this linc is bad ass!

anyone got shots of the ass locked up i wanna see how everyone is running there set up on the rear, 4 link or stock.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@Oct 27 2008, 06:11 PM~11986433
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Intersting Color Combo Choice... I Would Of Gone With A Gray Inside Personally...



Real Nice None The Less... :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

what a-arms is everyone running? the stock tubarlar looking arms or off the older lincs?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

about how much should a stock clean 98 with all option, roof and leather 100k cost..... rather how much would you pay ? might be getting a one soon.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 28 2008, 08:23 AM~11993550
> *what a-arms is everyone running? the stock tubarlar looking arms or off the older lincs?
> *


older for hopping, stock for lay and play.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 27 2008, 05:47 PM~11988095
> *Intersting Color Combo Choice... I Would Of Gone With A Gray Inside Personally...
> Real Nice None The Less... :thumbsup:
> *


Thats why I went with what I did. Do whats not expected !!! Give the haters more to talk about. Ya Dig.............


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 28 2008, 10:17 AM~11994113
> *older for hopping, stock for lay and play.
> *


ok cool but how about the brake and a/c lines, they are right in the way of the cylinders, do i bend them out or what?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@Oct 28 2008, 12:43 PM~11994332
> *Thats why I went with what I did. Do whats not expected !!! Give the haters more to talk about. Ya Dig.............
> *





Hmmm...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 28 2008, 09:05 PM~12001204
> *Hmmm...
> *


lol


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 28 2008, 11:42 AM~11995374
> *ok cool but how about the brake and a/c lines, they are right in the way of the cylinders, do i bend them out or what?
> *


that part im not too sure of, but hit up BIG TONY if your aiming for hopping cuz he hops a 98TC and if lay and play ask FORGIVEN. He had an issue he talked about on here in the past over the AC unit.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 28 2008, 10:28 PM~12001495
> *that part im not too sure of, but hit up BIG TONY if your aiming for hopping cuz he hops a 98TC and if lay and play ask FORGIVEN. He had an issue he talked about on here in the past over the AC unit.
> *


thanx homie!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

FLORIDA STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 29 2008, 04:59 PM~12008991
> *FLORIDA STYLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Oct 29 2008, 06:06 PM~12009057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANTTO SEE AFTER PICS :angry: .................... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 29 2008, 08:52 PM~12009514
> *I WANTTO SEE AFTER PICS :angry: .................... :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 29 2008, 09:17 AM~12004891
> *thanx homie!
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 21 2008, 08:11 PM~11933744
> *I WILL BE SELLING MY TOWNCAR 2002 CARTIER 45 THOUSAND MILES ON IT
> SUSPENSION SWAP FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIEGE NEW CANDY PAINT JOB
> BELLY PAINTED RIENFORCED PARTIAL FRAME 2 PUMPS 6 BATTERRIES NEW RIMS
> ...


Man, I love your TC but i liked it even better when it was white. Real talk, still hella nice though.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 29 2008, 10:01 PM~12010072
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 



:tears:




:angel:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 29 2008, 11:05 PM~12010736
> *Man, I love your TC but i liked it even better when it was white.  Real talk, still hella nice though.....
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 29 2008, 08:05 PM~12010736
> *Man, I love your TC but i liked it even better when it was white.  Real talk, still hella nice though.....
> *


LETS LEAVE HELL OUTTA THIS ONE! :angel:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 30 2008, 01:49 PM~12017122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photo.

-Repent


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

WHAT OBAMA CONTINUOUSLY VOTES TO KEEP IN ACT.
Induced Labor Abortions / Infanticide
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYRpIf2F9NA&feature=related

OBVIOUS PROOF FROM THE WOLF'S OWN MOUTH HE IS NOT CHRISTIAN.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FCNKwHRCQM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep2u4xvYhjw

OBAMA'S COUSIN, RAILA ODINGA TERRORIST HE SUPPORTS TODAY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b63bBCC2-yM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhYg6i7VfuE&feature=related

The Bible clearly says that in the last days, many people will have access to a lot of information and knowledge but they will be blind to the truth right in front of them and that will be their downfall! Too bad that they will take all of us who aren't blind to the truth, down with them!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

COMMING OUT SOON








BETTER LOOK :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 31 2008, 03:27 PM~12026960
> *COMMING OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 1 2008, 07:54 PM~12035444
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


IT DONT COMPARE TO YOURS HOMIE  YOU GOT ME BY FAR


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 1 2008, 10:40 PM~12036018
> *IT DONT COMPARE TO YOURS HOMIE  YOU GOT ME BY FAR
> *



wtf you are talking about man??? both are towncar with chrome undies and patherns


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 3 2008, 09:40 PM~12052555
> *wtf you are talking about man??? both are towncar with chrome undies and patherns
> *


 :biggrin: heres some updates


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 4 2008, 11:32 AM~12057387
> *:biggrin: heres some updates
> 
> 
> ...


wow u do everything out ur own garage huh?? :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 4 2008, 11:32 AM~12057387
> *:biggrin: heres some updates
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT 2 SEE THE FINISH PRODUCT HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 4 2008, 01:32 PM~12057387
> *:biggrin: heres some updates
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats some crazy work bro


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel+Nov 4 2008, 05:24 PM~12060342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i do brother


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 4 2008, 04:52 PM~12060626
> *
> yes i do brother
> *


"Will you teach me?" :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 27 2008, 08:35 PM~11990177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick asssss towncars...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

mines.... she's getting repainted... 4 next year..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 4 2008, 08:20 PM~12061541
> *"Will you teach me?"    :biggrin:
> *





X2... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 4 2008, 07:37 PM~12062603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 4 2008, 07:20 PM~12061541
> *"Will you teach me?"    :biggrin:
> *


so far youre in the right path


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 4 2008, 09:07 PM~12063021
> *X2...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 4 2008, 07:37 PM~12062603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just skeeted myself! :0 :0 love these bubbles on 3!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 4 2008, 09:37 PM~12062603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SIK


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 5 2008, 03:38 PM~12071386
> *:biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 5 2008, 10:25 PM~12076087
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :uh: you okae today?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 27 2008, 11:35 PM~11990177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: propzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 19 2008, 04:45 PM~11910485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: damn this is a fuckin rawwwwww towncar


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 6 2008, 02:10 PM~12081690
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: propzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 6 2008, 12:19 PM~12079769
> *:uh:  :uh:  you okae today?
> *




Not Reallyz... Same Shiet... :angry:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Nov 6 2008, 11:56 PM~12086836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU A RIDER HOMIE  CANT WAIT TO ROLL NEXT TO YOU DOGGIE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 4 2008, 06:37 PM~12062603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT ME ALL EXCITED TO SEE A FACTORY SUSPENSION IN 3 BUT THEN I REMEMBERED WHAT HAPPEND


----------



## jmirra (Nov 8, 2008)

thats cool


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 5 2008, 09:25 PM~12076087
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :uh: qqvoooo cabrooonnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 7 2008, 08:50 PM~12094153
> *:uh:  :uh: qqvoooo  cabrooonnnnn  :biggrin:
> *





Onde Andas Cabron?




Feeling Better Or You Still Have The Aids?


:roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 7 2008, 08:39 PM~12095160
> *Onde Andas Cabron?
> Feeling Better Or You Still Have The Aids?
> :roflmao:
> *


MAMON


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 7 2008, 02:44 PM~12092256
> *YOU A RIDER HOMIE  CANT WAIT TO ROLL NEXT TO YOU DOGGIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 7 2008, 06:21 PM~12093893
> *YOU GOT ME ALL EXCITED TO SEE A FACTORY SUSPENSION IN 3 BUT THEN I REMEMBERED WHAT HAPPEND
> *


it was worth it 3wheeling 4 blocks is the shit... where u been at bro.. she's going to b repainted 4 next year....


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

has anyone started on a 2 door lincoln ??? = rag


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 5 2008, 08:40 AM~12068651
> *so far youre in the right path
> *


qvo edwin whats new bro


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Nov 9 2008, 06:00 PM~12106957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: the linc is lookn good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 9 2008, 06:57 PM~12106942
> *qvo  edwin  whats  new  bro
> *


TRYING TO BUST MY TOWNCAR FOR THE FIRST


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 9 2008, 09:16 PM~12109056
> *TRYING TO BUST MY TOWNCAR FOR THE FIRST
> *


orale sounds good :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Nov 9 2008, 02:00 PM~12105657
> *has anyone started on a 2 door lincoln ??? = rag
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Nov 9 2008, 06:00 PM~12106957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks exactly like mines! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
How u likin the rag top??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 9 2008, 10:28 PM~12109219
> *orale    sounds  good  :cheesy:
> *


MAYBE BY THE END OFF THIS MONTH I MIGHT COME OUT TO PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 10 2008, 10:29 AM~12112414
> *MAYBE BY THE END OFF THIS MONTH I MIGHT COME OUT TO PLAY :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 10 2008, 05:45 PM~12115839
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 7 2008, 11:00 PM~12096853
> *:biggrin:
> it was worth it 3wheeling 4 blocks is the shit... where u been at bro.. she's going to b repainted 4 next year....
> *


im on here every day just dont post alot. im hoping to get mine patterened up for next year.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Were can I get carpet for my 98 town car


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

anyone got pics of the white one with "c.r.e.a.m" on the back bumper?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Nov 11 2008, 04:18 PM~12126444
> *anyone got pics of the white one with "c.r.e.a.m" on the back bumper?
> *


believe thats a brown one...here ya go..


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

thqanks boys, see how long its been since i seen pics of it? haha


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Nov 11 2008, 05:15 PM~12126413
> *Were can I get carpet for my 98 town car
> *


stockinteriors.com


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 11 2008, 03:11 PM~12127065
> *:cheesy:
> *


QVOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Nov 9 2008, 04:00 PM~12105657
> *has anyone started on a 2 door lincoln ??? = rag
> *


 :nosad: not yet


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

so any more new rides bustin out for next yr ???


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 11 2008, 04:40 PM~12127890
> *stockinteriors.com
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 11 2008, 05:34 PM~12128315
> *:nosad: not yet
> *


x2


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 11 2008, 01:58 PM~12126934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the patterns


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Nov 11 2008, 07:14 PM~12129371
> *who did the patterns
> *


coast one


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 11 2008, 07:26 PM~12128255
> *QVOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *




:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 11 2008, 07:38 PM~12128353
> *so any more new rides  bustin out  for  next yr ???
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 11 2008, 09:11 PM~12130594
> *
> *


whattttttttttttttttttt :biggrin: i hear everything is slow right now


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 11 2008, 11:12 PM~12130613
> *whattttttttttttttttttt  :biggrin:  i hear  everything is  slow  right now
> *




Exactly... :angry:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 11 2008, 09:17 PM~12130688
> *Exactly...  :angry:
> *


 hno: hno: :werd:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 11 2008, 02:58 PM~12126934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin clean


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 11 2008, 02:58 PM~12126934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAY A NICE PATTERN JOB LOVE THEM BUBBLE LINCOLNS  :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Nov 9 2008, 09:00 PM~12106957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: that top ruins the car


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Another vid of BigTony's Linc hoppin
http://www.livevideo.com/video/2low2rl/9BC...-new-body-.aspx


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

RESSURRECTED
COMMING OUT TO PLAY SOON

CANDY AND CHROME


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookn good edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 12 2008, 06:23 PM~12138384
> *:0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lookn good  edwin
> *


thanks my brotha


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 12 2008, 11:17 AM~12135206
> *RESSURRECTED
> COMMING OUT TO PLAY SOON
> 
> ...



looking good edwin... hey you kno anyone that needs a 95 tc dash i have one for sale was gonna use it but chage of plans .


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 12 2008, 11:17 AM~12135206
> *RESSURRECTED
> COMMING OUT TO PLAY SOON
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE MUCH PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 12 2008, 09:33 AM~12133999
> *:uh: that top ruins the car
> *


don't hate to each his own  . only reason i got my car was because it had a top, u can hate on the luggage rack though that looks ugly as fuck.  

my car


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 12 2008, 06:04 PM~12138794
> *thanks my brotha
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 12 2008, 07:23 PM~12138384
> *:0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lookn good  edwin
> *





:yes:



Just To Clarify, Im Talking Bout The Car, Not Edwin!



:roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 12 2008, 08:55 PM~12140715
> *:yes:
> Just To Clarify, Im Talking Bout The Car, Not Edwin!
> :roflmao:
> *


que mamon eres :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 12 2008, 10:55 PM~12140731
> *que  mamon  eres  :biggrin:
> *



Bwahahahaha... :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 12 2008, 09:55 PM~12140715
> *:yes:
> Just To Clarify, Im Talking Bout The Car, Not Edwin!
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 lmao you a fool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 12 2008, 11:17 AM~12135206
> *RESSURRECTED
> COMMING OUT TO PLAY SOON
> 
> ...


lookin good!....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 12 2008, 08:08 PM~12138852
> *looking good edwin... hey you kno anyone that needs a 95 tc dash i have one for sale was gonna use it but chage of plans .
> 
> 
> ...


Will this fit in a 92 Town Car?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 13 2008, 11:41 AM~12145265
> *Will this fit in a 92 Town Car?
> *


yes it will


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 13 2008, 11:40 AM~12145255
> *lookin good!....
> *


thank you, :biggrin: hows yours comming along?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 13 2008, 11:10 AM~12145596
> *thank you, :biggrin:  hows yours comming along?
> *


it's coming along good! ....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 13 2008, 12:18 PM~12145674
> *it's coming along good! ....
> *


pics :0


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 13 2008, 11:10 AM~12145596
> *thank you, :biggrin:  hows yours comming along?
> *



after new year is when im really going to get down with it!.....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 13 2008, 12:21 PM~12145709
> *after new year is when im really going to get down with it!.....
> *


 :0 :0 snaps im going to have to retire mine then :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 13 2008, 11:21 AM~12145720
> *:0  :0 snaps im going to have to retire mine then :biggrin:
> *


hahaha !!!!!!!!!!! ... shit so what is it still for sale or are you going to keep it????
by the way hows that truck coming out?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 13 2008, 12:44 PM~12145996
> *hahaha !!!!!!!!!!! ...  shit so what is it still for sale or are you going to keep it????
> by the way hows that truck coming out?
> *


im keeping her here with me  and the trunk is not done yet


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 13 2008, 11:47 AM~12146014
> *im keeping her here with me  and the trunk is not done yet
> *


okay good! ... im glad that you are !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! T T T FOR A BAD ASS TOWNCAR!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 13 2008, 12:54 PM~12146074
> *okay good! ... im glad that you are !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! T T T FOR A BAD ASS TOWNCAR!
> *


see you real soon girl


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 13 2008, 01:07 PM~12145557
> *yes it will
> *


How much shipped, 40218 Business address


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 13 2008, 05:34 PM~12148215
> *How much shipped, 40218 Business address
> *


wow ur on the ball curt :0


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 12 2008, 08:33 AM~12133999
> *:uh: that top ruins the car
> *


thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Nov 13 2008, 04:45 PM~12148320
> *thanks
> *


looks good to me homie


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Nov 13 2008, 03:45 PM~12148320
> *thanks
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 13 2008, 03:20 PM~12148090
> *see you real soon girl
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

heres a pic of mine gotta get some wheels. what do you guys think of painting the side panels blue to match the top?


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 13 2008, 05:05 PM~12148970
> *heres a pic of mine gotta get some wheels. what do you guys think of painting the side panels blue to match the top?
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE leave the luggage Rack!!! That is tight!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 13 2008, 06:27 PM~12149147
> *PLEASE leave the luggage Rack!!! Thight is tight!
> *


U MAKIN FUN OF ME :scrutinize:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 13 2008, 10:41 AM~12145265
> *Will this fit in a 92 Town Car?
> *


yes it will and i have complete wireharness for it ..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 14 2008, 12:30 AM~12153268
> *yes it will and i have complete wireharness for it ..
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 01:11 PM~12157463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 13 2008, 09:50 PM~12152168
> *U MAKIN FUN OF ME :scrutinize:
> *


NO!!! I like it for real!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 02:11 PM~12157463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice tuck woman


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2008, 02:18 PM~12158060
> *nice tuck woman
> *


i have a bigger tuck now!.. i'll post pic's later.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 03:26 PM~12158107
> *i have a bigger tuck now!.. i'll post pic's later.
> *


 :0 damitt mujer your gonna make me look bad girl......... :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2008, 02:27 PM~12158115
> *:0 damitt mujer your gonna make me look bad girl......... :biggrin:
> *


don't trip! .... it's all good..... yeah i have like 2 1/2 - 3 inch right now.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 03:29 PM~12158142
> *don't trip! .... it's all good..... yeah i have like 2 1/2 - 3  inch right now.
> *


YOU MEAN LIKE THIS? :0 :0


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah just like that.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2008, 03:21 PM~12158550
> *YOU MEAN LIKE THIS? :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



yup yup...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 04:11 PM~12157474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2008, 03:26 PM~12158590
> *NICE PIC!
> *


thank you!...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 04:24 PM~12158570
> *yeah just like that.
> *


 :biggrin: I WANT TO SEE?????


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

when i get home i'll post some up.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 04:47 PM~12158759
> *when i get home  i'll post some up.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: GRACIAS


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

YOU MUST HAVE EXTRA MONEY FOR TIRES WITH A TUCK LIKE THAT.I TORE UP TWO SETS OF TIRES IN 1 MONTH.SE WENT BACK TO 2IN TUCK


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 14 2008, 04:52 PM~12158795
> *YOU MUST HAVE EXTRA MONEY FOR TIRES WITH A TUCK LIKE THAT.I TORE UP TWO SETS OF TIRES IN 1 MONTH.SE WENT BACK TO 2IN TUCK
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP NENE


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 01:11 PM~12157474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 01:11 PM~12157463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 14 2008, 03:52 PM~12158795
> *YOU MUST HAVE EXTRA MONEY FOR TIRES WITH A TUCK LIKE THAT.I TORE UP TWO SETS OF TIRES IN 1 MONTH.SE WENT BACK TO 2IN TUCK
> *


yeah change tires every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:0 2-3 WEEKS THATS SHITS KOO RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF :thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Nov 14 2008, 04:26 PM~12159021
> *:0  2-3 WEEKS THATS SHITS KOO RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that's how you do it!.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 05:21 PM~12158982
> *yeah change tires every 2-3 weeks.
> *


YOU A RIDER GIRL


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 04:28 PM~12159031
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  that's how you do it!.
> *


 :biggrin: SO U HOP OR WHAT?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Nov 14 2008, 04:29 PM~12159036
> *:biggrin:  SO U HOP OR WHAT?
> *


a lil something here and there! :cheesy:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2008, 04:28 PM~12159032
> *YOU A RIDER GIRL
> *


you know how babygirl get's down!.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 07:30 PM~12159042
> *a lil something here and there!  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Na-Ece!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

KOO MUCH PROPS ON A CLEAN ASS STANKY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Nov 14 2008, 04:31 PM~12159053
> *KOO MUCH PROPS ON A CLEAN ASS STANKY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


    thank you ....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 05:31 PM~12159049
> *you know how babygirl get's down!.
> *


ILL SEE YOU ON THE STREETS SOON GIRL  YOU WONT MISS MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2008, 04:37 PM~12159090
> *ILL SEE YOU ON THE STREETS SOON GIRL  YOU WONT MISS MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


okay !!!!!!!!!! ... pero apurate


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 05:40 PM~12159107
> *okay !!!!!!!!!! ... pero apurate
> *


HOPEFULLY ON THE 7TH OF DECEMBER  MAJESTICS SFV CHAPTER IS THROWING A TOY DRIVE IN THE VALLEY ILL BE THIER


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2008, 04:49 PM~12159188
> *HOPEFULLY ON THE 7TH OF DECEMBER   MAJESTICS SFV CHAPTER IS THROWING A TOY DRIVE IN THE VALLEY ILL BE THIER
> *


okay ....... dec 6 im going to be lookin for you!.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 05:51 PM~12159205
> *okay ....... dec 6 im going to be lookin for you!.
> *


 :0 :0 ARE YOU GOING TO SERVE ME GIRL?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2008, 05:02 PM~12159290
> *:0  :0  ARE YOU GOING TO SERVE ME GIRL?
> *


HAHAHAHAH.... COME ON NOW! ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 06:13 PM~12159399
> *HAHAHAHAH.... COME ON NOW! ...
> *


just making sure girl :biggrin: see you soon


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 14 2008, 07:30 PM~12160067
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2008, 06:37 PM~12160135
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


qvo edwin hows it goin bro


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 14 2008, 07:52 PM~12160270
> *qvo  edwin  hows it goin  bro
> *


just here doggie getting her ready :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 14 2008, 05:30 PM~12159042
> *a lil something here and there!  :cheesy:
> *


DAMM!SO YOU NEED TO WATCH OUT WHEN YOU SEE ME,YOU BETTER NOT BE ON DEAD VOLTS.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2008, 04:59 PM~12158840
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP NENE
> *


NOT MUCH,JUST CHILLIN


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 14 2008, 08:16 PM~12160478
> *DAMM!SO YOU  NEED TO WATCH OUT WHEN YOU SEE ME,YOU BETTER NOT BE ON DEAD VOLTS.
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 13 2008, 12:13 PM~12144974
> *:0 lmao you a fool  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scrilla, malomonte*





Waddup Pinche Stranger... :nicoderm:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 13 2008, 11:37 PM~12153319
> *
> *



WADDUP EDWIN...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 16 2008, 12:09 AM~12169068
> *WADDUP EDWIN...
> 
> 
> *


chillin doggie, did you get rid off that dash yet? what are you working on homie?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 14 2008, 07:16 PM~12160478
> *DAMM!SO YOU  NEED TO WATCH OUT WHEN YOU SEE ME,YOU BETTER NOT BE ON DEAD VOLTS.
> *


 :biggrin: hey nene you have the blue tc ???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 17 2008, 11:31 AM~12179715
> *:biggrin:  hey nene you have the blue tc ???
> *


NO HE GOT PINKY  THE BLUE ONE IS MARIOS :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 17 2008, 11:39 AM~12180393
> *NO HE GOT PINKY   THE BLUE ONE IS MARIOS :biggrin:
> *


oh okay the light pink one ! that's the one that is for sale right???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 17 2008, 01:34 PM~12180892
> *oh okay the light pink one ! that's the one that is for sale right???
> *


THATS RIGHT BABYGIRL :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 17 2008, 01:39 PM~12180393
> *NO HE GOT PINKY   THE BLUE ONE IS MARIOS :biggrin:
> *




I Wish...


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 17 2008, 12:36 PM~12180913
> *THATS RIGHT BABYGIRL :biggrin:
> *


oh okay....


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

hey anyone know wat size spacers i need for the front to fit the 14's its my daily, i dont wanna run 13's till its lifted.


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 17 2008, 09:00 PM~12184034
> *hey anyone know wat size spacers i need for the front to fit the 14's its my daily, i dont wanna run 13's till its lifted.
> *


run 13's itll be easier....and 14s are bad for the enviroment :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

X2


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 18 2008, 06:30 AM~12188776
> *run 13's itll be easier....and 14s are bad for the enviroment :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: i like that homie, that was a good one lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 18 2008, 07:30 AM~12188776
> *run 13's itll be easier....and 14s are bad for the enviroment :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT THEN!!! well what size of spacer would i need and how much grinding would i have to do? :banghead:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 18 2008, 09:55 PM~12196491
> *
> *


PUT PICS OF YOUR CAR PERRO


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2008, 09:01 PM~12196562
> *PUT PICS OF YOUR CAR PERRO
> *


heres 1 really havent done anything to it yet


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 18 2008, 10:05 PM~12196610
> *heres  1 really havent  done  anything to it yet
> 
> 
> ...


Y EL SET UP? :biggrin: INTERIOR


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2008, 09:11 PM~12196672
> *Y EL SET UP? :biggrin:  INTERIOR
> *


goin to redo it after i come back from vacation :biggrin: basically after new years :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 18 2008, 10:17 PM~12196744
> *goin to redo it  after  i come back from vacation  :biggrin: basically after  new years  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE YOU COMMING DOWN THIS WAY? :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2008, 09:18 PM~12196764
> *ORALE YOU COMMING DOWN THIS WAY? :0
> *


im goin over for the san bernadino show , whenever it is ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 18 2008, 08:37 PM~12196254
> *:cheesy:
> *


yoooooo mira putting this on my trunk







:biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 18 2008, 10:20 PM~12196785
> *im goin over  for the  san bernadino show , whenever it is  ill be there  :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU THEIR THEN HOMIE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2008, 09:30 PM~12196919
> *SEE YOU THEIR THEN HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2008, 09:11 PM~12196672
> *Y EL SET UP? :biggrin:  INTERIOR
> *










redoing it


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 18 2008, 11:25 PM~12196837
> *yoooooo  mira    putting this  in my  trunk
> 
> 
> ...





SO Youre Saying Youre Putting CHORIZOS In Your Ass? :barf:




Que Sucia... :ugh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 18 2008, 10:45 PM~12197095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 17 2008, 12:01 AM~12177663
> *chillin doggie, did you get rid off that dash yet? what are you working on homie?
> *


nah i still have the dash and a 38" moonroof ...im slowely working on my 80 lincoln mark 6 and a lil stuff to my 96 ss


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone had any issues with installing a fuel injector on a 98?? I cant get mine back on the fuel rail.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 18 2008, 10:54 PM~12197896
> *SO Youre Saying Youre Putting CHORIZOS In Your Ass?  :barf:
> Que Sucia... :ugh:
> *


NO SEAS MAMONNNNNNN


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2008, 11:03 PM~12197966
> *looks good homie
> *


gracias but im goin to redo it maybe some adex n new lines :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 19 2008, 04:46 PM~12203297
> *gracias  but im  goin to  redo it  maybe  some  adex  n new  lines  :biggrin:
> *


tiens dinero huh?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2008, 09:47 PM~12205510
> *tiens dinero huh?
> *





:yes:



No Mas Le Hace Al CHILLON...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 19 2008, 07:49 PM~12205540
> *:yes:
> No Mas Le Hace Al CHILLON...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: cchhhiiiiiiitttttt i wish i had the money


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 20 2008, 12:07 AM~12207150
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: cchhhiiiiiiitttttt  i  wish i had  the money
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 19 2008, 10:10 PM~12207198
> *
> *


 :biggrin: qqqvvvooooooooooo


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

my primos new ride.

It's a 2000 Town Car Signature Seris


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i got a quick question is there anyway i could switch just the spindle from the early 90s town car or i would have to switch everything no matter what?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 19 2008, 10:18 PM~12207284
> *i got a quick question is there anyway i could switch just the spindle from the early 90s town car or i would have to switch everything no matter what?
> *


not sure but im sure 1 of the homies will answer ur question i didnt change mine yet ,still debating on it.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 20 2008, 12:18 AM~12207284
> *i got a quick question is there anyway i could switch just the spindle from the early 90s town car or i would have to switch everything no matter what?
> *




:no:


Gotta Change Spindle And Calipers... 91-94...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Just Got Done Ripping This 91 Apart... Time To Make It Chinier Than China... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

To My Understanding, Everything Removed Here Is Interchangeable On The Newer Ones Correct?


Tie Rods, Center Link, Sway Bar, Etc...


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 19 2008, 11:28 PM~12207414
> *:no:
> Gotta Change Spindle And Calipers... 91-94...
> *


ha ha well yeah i figured the brake part but i was talking about not having to switch the a arms. so the older spindel will just bolt up?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 19 2008, 10:37 PM~12207552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 19 2008, 11:26 PM~12207389
> *not sure  but im sure  1 of the homies  will answer ur  question i didnt change mine yet ,still  debating on it.
> *


i wanna do it so that my wheels wont stick out and wanna run 13's figured if i had to switch everything i would roll 14's if not 13's are goin on. but i guess when you got a tuck like on your car you cant notice that they stick out.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 20 2008, 12:40 AM~12207591
> *i wanna do it so that my wheels wont stick out and wanna run 13's figured if i had to switch everything i would roll 14's if not 13's are goin on. but i guess when you got a tuck like on your car you cant notice that they stick out.
> *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 19 2008, 11:44 PM~12207621
> *
> *


what i meant was. if i had to switch the a arms and the whole front suspension i would run 14's with spacers on the stock suspension. but if i can just switch the spindles ill run 13's. so will the older spindles bolt up to the stock a arms?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 20 2008, 12:50 AM~12207689
> *what i meant was. if i had to switch the a arms and the whole front suspension i would run 14's with spacers on the stock suspension. but if i can just switch the spindles ill run 13's. so will the older spindles bolt up to the stock a arms?
> *




:yes:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 19 2008, 11:53 PM~12207714
> *:yes:
> *


oooooooooo heeeeeeeeeeellllllllllll yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaa :biggrin: this made my day time to do the swap this winter. thanks for the help


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 20 2008, 12:58 AM~12207748
> *oooooooooo heeeeeeeeeeellllllllllll yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaa :biggrin:  this made my day time to do the swap this winter. thanks for the help
> *





Check Out This How-To Homie... Step-By-Step And Great Info...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364484



:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*picked me up a 2000 today :biggrin: my first 98+ Linc,.. should be fun to play with,... prolly do a conversion on it in the new year :biggrin:









*


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2008, 08:45 PM~12215812
> *picked me up a 2000 today :biggrin: my first 98+ Linc,.. should be fun to play with,... prolly do a conversion on it in the new year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2008, 09:45 PM~12215812
> *picked me up a 2000 today :biggrin: my first 98+ Linc,.. should be fun to play with,... prolly do a conversion on it in the new year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 clean


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2008, 08:45 PM~12215812
> *picked me up a 2000 today :biggrin: my first 98+ Linc,.. should be fun to play with,... prolly do a conversion on it in the new year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 sssssup j.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*wassssuuuppp Mando :biggrin: *


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:cheesy: I LIKE THE COLOR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

95% DONE :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO GET HER OUT AGAIN.............


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

hey how do i let the air out of the back bags i turned that airbag shit off for 2 days and it didn't go down at all


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 22 2008, 10:03 PM~12233296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Scoob, your camouflaged with the wall and shit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 22 2008, 11:13 PM~12233671
> *Damn Scoob, your camouflaged with the wall and shit!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wassup bro :wave: :wave:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 22 2008, 09:45 PM~12233185
> *95% DONE  :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO GET HER OUT AGAIN.............
> *


 :wave: Hey brotha. Still reading?


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 22 2008, 11:13 PM~12233671
> *Damn Scoob, your camouflaged with the wall and shit!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  street cammo


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Pinstripes coming soon on mine. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 24 2008, 02:09 PM~12244176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was that to match "Sunday Driver"?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 24 2008, 02:24 PM~12244335
> *Was that to match "Sunday Driver"?
> *


?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 31 2008, 02:27 PM~12026960
> *COMMING OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


almost ready


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 4 2008, 12:32 PM~12057387
> *:biggrin: heres some updates
> 
> 
> ...


this weekend she will be rollin


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 24 2008, 02:26 PM~12244351
> *?
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 24 2008, 05:09 PM~12244176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what uppers does he have?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 24 2008, 06:03 PM~12245947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 24 2008, 05:50 PM~12246440
> *what uppers does he have?
> *


looks like 80's


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 24 2008, 11:43 PM~12250196
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Nov 24 2008, 02:09 PM~12244176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 25 2008, 04:33 PM~12256462
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol sooo? wus it? :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 24 2008, 02:09 PM~12244176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanted the same type, suttle patterns. color was chosen to match the interior


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 24 2008, 02:09 PM~12244176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 25 2008, 08:09 PM~12258768
> *wanted the same type, suttle patterns. color was chosen to match the interior
> *


good choice 4sho. i dugg Twinn out 4 sale'n Sunday Driver at the Super Show lol. *Thats gonna be on the DVD book too!* :biggrin: 

Linc looks real good. Patterns done great with the body. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

UPDATES FOR MY FANS :biggrin: 
























NOT DONE WITH THE ENGINE THOU


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 26 2008, 02:54 PM~12266356
> *UPDATES FOR MY FANS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anybody looking for a clean 98 tc.I got one.candy pink,crome undies,patterns on roof,moon roof in the back.pinstriped and leafed.$7500


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 26 2008, 04:45 PM~12267365
> *Anybody looking for a clean 98 tc.I got one.candy pink,crome undies,patterns on roof,moon roof in the back.pinstriped and leafed.$7500
> *


good price Nene


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 26 2008, 05:33 PM~12267252
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING homies


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 26 2008, 06:45 PM~12267365
> *Anybody looking for a clean 98 tc.I got one.candy pink,crome undies,patterns on roof,moon roof in the back.pinstriped and leafed.$7500
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 26 2008, 02:54 PM~12266356
> *UPDATES FOR MY FANS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 26 2008, 02:54 PM~12266356
> *UPDATES FOR MY FANS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHEN ADDING OLDER A ARMS TO THESE NEWER LINCOLNS DO ANY MODS NEED TO BE DONE TO THE MOUNTS TO PUT THEM ON?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

UPDATES ON MY RIMS I PAINTED :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 28 2008, 02:07 PM~12282412
> *UPDATES ON MY RIMS I PAINTED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 28 2008, 04:13 PM~12282725
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


you likeee? :biggrin:


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 18 2008, 07:30 AM~12188776
> *run 13's itll be easier....and 14s are bad for the enviroment :biggrin:
> *


13's look funny on these cars.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Nov 29 2008, 05:28 AM~12286829
> *13's look funny on these cars.
> *


they make it all that much more fun :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

oh heres my bucket


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

had some stripe werk done last nite


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 28 2008, 02:07 PM~12282412
> *UPDATES ON MY RIMS I PAINTED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dont set your keys down on no fresh paint! :0 :nono: :tongue:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 29 2008, 08:06 AM~12287135
> *oh heres my bucket
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

PUT HER SHOES ON BUFFED HER OUT AND GOING NOWHERE  I CANT GET HER TO START TURNS AND EVERYTHING BUT NO GAS GOING TO HER :angry: 
























THE ROOF
























FROM THE BACK


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 29 2008, 12:23 PM~12288051
> *PUT HER SHOES ON BUFFED HER OUT AND GOING NOWHERE    I CANT GET HER TO START TURNS AND EVERYTHING BUT NO GAS GOING TO HER :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


So you ready to ride this weekend?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 29 2008, 11:23 AM~12288051
> *PUT HER SHOES ON BUFFED HER OUT AND GOING NOWHERE    I CANT GET HER TO START TURNS AND EVERYTHING BUT NO GAS GOING TO HER :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

try the fuel pump fuse homie 
fixed the same prob for me


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 29 2008, 03:53 PM~12288502
> *try the fuel pump fuse homie
> fixed the same prob for me
> *


ditto, had that problem a month ago


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 29 2008, 01:53 PM~12288502
> *try the fuel pump fuse homie
> fixed the same prob for me
> *


THANKS HOMIE ILL DO THAT WHEN I GET HOME THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 29 2008, 01:24 PM~12288378
> *So you ready to ride this weekend?
> *


CANT GET HER TO STAY ON BUT WHEN I GET HOME ILL CHECK THE FUSE THEIR TELLING ME :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 29 2008, 11:23 AM~12288051
> *PUT HER SHOES ON BUFFED HER OUT AND GOING NOWHERE    I CANT GET HER TO START TURNS AND EVERYTHING BUT NO GAS GOING TO HER :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



dammmm looking good edwin...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Nov 29 2008, 04:53 PM~12289752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 29 2008, 11:23 AM~12288051
> *PUT HER SHOES ON BUFFED HER OUT AND GOING NOWHERE    I CANT GET HER TO START TURNS AND EVERYTHING BUT NO GAS GOING TO HER :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Dude shes beautiful brother!! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 29 2008, 12:53 PM~12288502
> *try the fuel pump fuse homie
> fixed the same prob for me
> *


 :0 chit i have to check that too i already changed my fuel pump in march and no does the same shiiitt :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 29 2008, 01:23 PM~12288051
> *PUT HER SHOES ON BUFFED HER OUT AND GOING NOWHERE    I CANT GET HER TO START TURNS AND EVERYTHING BUT NO GAS GOING TO HER :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats badass!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 30 2008, 03:52 PM~12295624
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 30 2008, 10:05 PM~12297577
> *:wave:
> *





Waddup Homie... :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Nov 30 2008, 10:18 PM~12299070
> *Waddup Homie... :wave:
> *


qvooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Nov 29 2008, 06:52 PM~12290058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 30 2008, 05:08 PM~12295740
> *damn thats badass!!!
> *


thanks homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 29 2008, 09:06 AM~12287135
> *oh heres my bucket
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good  , i like the white and gold wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 1 2008, 02:51 PM~12302605
> *qvooooooooooooo  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 1 2008, 11:34 PM~12308034
> *that looks good  , i like the white and gold wheels :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Nov 29 2008, 06:53 PM~12289752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The model is hot.....oh and the cars look really nice too.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 29 2008, 02:02 PM~12288813
> *CANT GET HER TO STAY ON BUT WHEN I GET HOME ILL CHECK THE FUSE THEIR TELLING ME :biggrin:
> *


if the fuse isnt out chk the main relay if that isnt it there is a ground wire that could be bent pinched or just not getting a proper ground to turn on the fuel pump you might have to run another ground wire that happened to me and it was the only way to get my schit running try to run it inline with the key switch so you dont have to put a toggle switch to turn the fuel pump on and off luxury lincolns shouldnt be like that!! Hope this lil info helps  Oh :0 by the way badd azz Lincoln homie shes reppin the game hard  :biggrin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 2 2008, 05:22 AM~12310335
> *The model is hot.....oh and the cars look really nice too.
> *


mane that hoe was stuck up tho ....... she was aight :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Dec 2 2008, 07:22 AM~12310335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 2 2008, 10:06 AM~12311734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: what up freaky ......


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shorts_@Dec 2 2008, 12:09 PM~12311775
> *:biggrin: what up freaky ......
> *


 :0 DO I KNOW YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shorts_@Dec 2 2008, 12:19 PM~12311878
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

sound like anyone you know :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 2 2008, 09:12 AM~12310867
> *if the fuse isnt out chk the main relay if that isnt it there is a ground wire that could be bent pinched or just not getting a proper ground to turn on the fuel pump you might have to run another ground wire that happened to me and it was the only way to get my schit running try to run it inline with the key switch so you dont have to put a toggle switch to turn the fuel pump on and off luxury lincolns shouldnt be like that!! Hope this lil info helps  Oh :0 by the way badd azz Lincoln homie shes reppin the game hard   :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the info homie  and gracias for the props


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ok town car people, my 98 is running like shit and i cant figure it out.....61impalaon3 has been helping me but ima put it out there, i changed the idle control valve, the fuel pressure regulator and cleaned the MAS sensor, its still running really bad has a loss of power and is very chuggy. what do i do? help please


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

PUT A DIAGNOSTIC SCANNER ON IT.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 2 2008, 05:16 PM~12315924
> *ok town car people, my 98 is running like shit and i cant figure it out.....61impalaon3 has been helping me but ima put it out there, i changed the idle control valve, the fuel pressure regulator and cleaned the MAS sensor, its still running really bad has a loss of power and is very chuggy. what do i do? help please
> *


have u checked the spark plug coil .....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 2 2008, 07:13 PM~12317124
> *PUT A DIAGNOSTIC SCANNER ON IT.
> *


x2 BUBBA_D :biggrin: Probably a bad map sensor/ tps sensor/ or oxygen center .Only way to tell is to put it on the computer!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 3 2008, 11:18 AM~12323184
> *x2 BUBBA_D :biggrin:  Probably a bad map sensor/ tps sensor/ or  oxygen center .Only way to tell is to put it on the computer!! :biggrin:
> *


MY FUEL PUMP WAS OUT ON MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm looking for the cromes on the bumpers nos any body no were to get? :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 3 2008, 11:16 AM~12323633
> *MY FUEL PUMP WAS OUT ON MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


i changed that already and mine still givs me problems fuckin car :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 3 2008, 05:23 PM~12326357
> *i changed that already  and mine still givs me problems  fuckin car  :angry:
> *


damelo :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 3 2008, 04:58 PM~12326632
> *damelo :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 







*


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2008, 11:54 PM~12331412
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 3 2008, 01:43 PM~12324367
> *I'm looking for the cromes on the bumpers nos any body no were to get? :dunno:
> *


There are 3 lincolns in a junk yard out here in LA seen them today.and 1 of the cars had all the crome moldings.(ecology)in wilmington on blin av.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 3 2008, 02:43 PM~12324367
> *I'm looking for the cromes on the bumpers nos any body no were to get? :dunno:
> *


Rock-Auto has them for 10 bucks.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup folks, can someone help me out with a clanking sound i here when i put my foot on the gas?? Something loose or broke? I've heard other rides out there din it passing by but dont know how to find out cuz i only hear it when the cars moving and not in park.  

And whats that buzz sound that comes from the O2 sensor over the manifold?? Gotta get this stuff done for smog. PLEASE HEEEELP! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2008, 11:54 PM~12331412
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2008, 11:54 PM~12331412
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2008, 01:54 AM~12331412
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 AND THERE IT IS!!!


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 4 2008, 04:07 PM~12337388
> *:0  :0
> *


Been waiting for one of these babys. I know theres some rags comming also


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Dec 4 2008, 04:45 PM~12337716
> *Been waiting for one of these babys. I know theres some rags comming also
> *



* as a matter of fact there..... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

keep ya posted with some updates on that  *


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2008, 11:54 PM~12331412
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM I WISH I COULD OWN ONE OF THOSE ONE OF THESE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Dec 4 2008, 04:49 PM~12337747
> *There will be one busting out next year out of sd
> *



*well I been hearing alot of this and that,.. i said it before, and I'll say it again,..

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin: 

i pulled my pants down and showed one of ours,.. now someone else needs to man up :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks guys, thanks


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Magnificos 08!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 3 2008, 04:58 PM~12326632
> *damelo :biggrin:
> *


i fixed the problem :biggrin: i changed the fuel pump relay :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 5 2008, 05:37 PM~12347419
> *i fixed the  problem  :biggrin:  i changed  the  fuel pump relay  :thumbsup:
> *


MINE WAS THE FUEL PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2008, 04:47 PM~12347479
> *MINE WAS THE FUEL PUMP :biggrin:
> *


i changed that back in february now my fuckin problem is emissions test it failed :angry:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2008, 07:27 PM~12339085
> *well I been hearing alot of this and that,.. i said it before, and I'll say it again,..
> 
> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> ...


true that true 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so how do these ride with lifts just a basic 2 pump setup??


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2008, 09:51 PM~12349040
> *so how do these ride with lifts just a basic 2 pump setup??
> *


Mine would ride better if I did not have 2 ton springs in the back. Rode smooth with stock springs in the rear.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Dec 5 2008, 09:27 PM~12349353
> *Mine would ride better if I did not have 2 ton springs in the back. Rode smooth with stock springs in the rear.
> *


What do you have up front and is it lay n play?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2008, 07:51 PM~12349040
> *so how do these ride with lifts just a basic 2 pump setup??
> *


they ride ok i guess :biggrin: seriously its ok


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

A couple shots from Winnipeg Canada


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Dec 4 2008, 04:45 PM~12337716
> *Been waiting for one of these babys. I know theres some rags comming also
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2008, 10:27 PM~12349363
> *What do you have up front and is it lay n play?
> *


2 tons all the way around. Simple set up 2 pumps, 4 batteries.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Dec 5 2008, 09:49 PM~12350241
> *A couple shots from Winnipeg Canada
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

just got me a set of 92 spindles with everything today :biggrin:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Dec 5 2008, 08:49 PM~12350241
> *A couple shots from Winnipeg Canada
> 
> 
> ...


love the last 2 pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Whats up :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 7 2008, 01:28 PM~12359399
> *Whats up  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Tweedy?? :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

just puttin up with thiis cold ass weather


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SELLING THE WHOLE SUSPENSION FOR A TOWNCAR CHROME, 90 SWAP INCLUDED  REINFORCED AND MOLDED 1000 LOS ANFGELES PICK UP ONLY


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2008, 07:47 PM~12363077
> *SELLING THE WHOLE SUSPENSION FOR A TOWNCAR CHROME, 90 SWAP INCLUDED   REINFORCED AND MOLDED  1000 LOS ANFGELES PICK UP ONLY
> *


rear end too?? :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2008, 07:47 PM~12363077
> *SELLING THE WHOLE SUSPENSION FOR A TOWNCAR CHROME, 90 SWAP INCLUDED   REINFORCED AND MOLDED  1000 LOS ANFGELES PICK UP ONLY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2008, 09:47 PM~12363077
> *SELLING THE WHOLE SUSPENSION FOR A TOWNCAR CHROME, 90 SWAP INCLUDED   REINFORCED AND MOLDED  1000 LOS ANFGELES PICK UP ONLY
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 7 2008, 09:21 PM~12363466
> *rear end too??  :0  :0  :0
> *


EVERYTHING HOMIE


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 8 2008, 10:18 AM~12367633
> *EVERYTHING HOMIE
> *


Wow man! are you going all new ride or just new undies?? How thick is the bridge plate? Good enough for 2pump hoppin?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 8 2008, 02:17 PM~12369110
> *Wow man! are you going all new ride or just new undies??  How thick is the bridge plate? Good enough for 2pump hoppin?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## bonez209 (Dec 5, 2008)

CLEAN ASS RIDES....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

sneak peek of my 2001 town car just the beginning :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 8 2008, 04:07 PM~12370782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 8 2008, 05:07 PM~12370782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE NEED MORE THAN THAT HOMIE :angry:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 8 2008, 04:14 PM~12370857
> *WE NEED MORE THAN THAT HOMIE :angry:
> *


qvooooooooo edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 8 2008, 05:23 PM~12370929
> *qvooooooooo  edwin
> *


whats up doggie :biggrin: comming out with a new paint job again


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 8 2008, 04:24 PM~12370948
> *whats up doggie :biggrin:  comming out with a new paint job again
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 8 2008, 04:14 PM~12370857
> *WE NEED MORE THAN THAT HOMIE :angry:
> *


 all post more when it gets candy out:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 8 2008, 05:40 PM~12371100
> *all post more when it gets candy out:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thats what im talking about


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 8 2008, 04:14 PM~12370857
> *WE NEED MORE THAN THAT HOMIE :angry:
> *


x2!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 8 2008, 04:40 PM~12371100
> *all post more when it gets candy out:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 8 2008, 06:24 PM~12370948
> *whats up doggie :biggrin:  comming out with a new paint job again
> *





:uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 8 2008, 06:04 PM~12371321
> *:uh:
> *


my car got burned homie  so need to come out with everything new again


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 8 2008, 05:04 PM~12371321
> *:uh:
> *


qqvvvoooooooooooooo


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I need info


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 8 2008, 08:03 PM~12371864
> *my car got burned homie   so need to come out with everything new again
> *





Got Burned? hno:



Que Paso?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 8 2008, 09:24 PM~12372792
> *qqvvvoooooooooooooo
> *





:wave:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Dec 8 2008, 08:33 PM~12372894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you my step by step guide.

Go to an auto parts store.

Buy:
Duplicolor 500 degree rated engine block paint
- Primer
- Color you're going with, in this case I went with white

A few coats later there I was. :biggrin: Cheap and effective modification, cost me 10 bucks.

Sorry im in the smart ass mood tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

And I doubt you need high heat rated paint because those pieces really don't get hot, I just wanted to be safe.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 6 2008, 09:38 PM~12356738
> *just got me a set of 92 spindles with everything today :biggrin:
> *


91s foo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 8 2008, 09:14 PM~12373434
> *91s foo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Dec 8 2008, 08:10 PM~12373373
> *I'll give you my step by step guide.
> 
> Go to an auto parts store.
> ...


 BUT WHERE DO I BUY THE PARTS AT FUCK THE PAINT I NEED THE PARTS !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

If any body knows pm me thanks. the part that goes over the Alt and the radator support.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 8 2008, 08:01 PM~12373253
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 9 2008, 12:30 AM~12375215
> *
> *


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 8 2008, 09:23 PM~12374253
> *
> *


u throw them on yet?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Dec 8 2008, 10:37 PM~12374438
> *BUT WHERE DO I BUY THE PARTS AT FUCK THE PAINT I NEED THE PARTS !!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Oh. Your car doesn't have those? :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 8 2008, 09:00 PM~12373241
> *Got Burned? hno:
> Que Paso?
> *


the quarter panel homie but we might still be able to save it will see on the first


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2008, 11:54 PM~12331412
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: EMPIRES! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 9 2008, 11:39 AM~12378240
> *the quarter panel homie but we might still be able to save it will see on the first
> *




:0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 8 2008, 11:39 PM~12375328
> *u throw them on yet?
> *


naw one of the homies is gonna sand blast em for me.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 10 2008, 08:42 PM~12393489
> *
> *





:nicoderm:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 29 2008, 12:23 PM~12288051
> *PUT HER SHOES ON BUFFED HER OUT AND GOING NOWHERE    I CANT GET HER TO START TURNS AND EVERYTHING BUT NO GAS GOING TO HER :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


   RIP   :tears: :tears:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2008, 09:41 PM~12395685
> *   RIP     :tears:  :tears:
> *


DUDE WHAT DID YOU DO!? hno:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 10 2008, 09:57 PM~12396467
> *DUDE WHAT DID YOU DO!? hno:
> *


x2  didnt you just paint it?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn353/pgray3/Lincoln/TravisTaitPhotographylowriders-79.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2008, 02:54 AM~12331412
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: knew ud be the first


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

sorry to here that you know youll come out harder :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2008, 11:41 PM~12395685
> *   RIP     :tears:  :tears:
> *



wtf? :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 11 2008, 12:57 AM~12396467
> *DUDE WHAT DID YOU DO!? hno:
> *


X2


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 10 2008, 11:57 PM~12396467
> *DUDE WHAT DID YOU DO!? hno:
> *


NOTHING SHE CAUGHT FIRE IN THE QUARTER PANNEL SO WE BE TRYING TO FIX HER BUT WE WILL SEE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 11 2008, 09:48 AM~12398983
> *wtf? :dunno:
> *


  YEAH ITS TRUE, BUT TRYING TO GET ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 11 2008, 09:43 AM~12399445
> *NOTHING SHE CAUGHT FIRE IN THE QUARTER PANNEL SO WE BE TRYING TO FIX HER BUT WE WILL SEE
> *


ANY PICS :dunno:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 11 2008, 09:43 AM~12399445
> *NOTHING SHE CAUGHT FIRE IN THE QUARTER PANNEL SO WE BE TRYING TO FIX HER BUT WE WILL SEE
> *


DAMN IT MAN SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE HOPEFULLY SCHIT WILL WORK OUT FOR YOU!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> > http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn353/pgray3/Lincoln/TravisTaitPhotographylowriders-79.jpg[/img]
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 11 2008, 09:43 AM~12399445
> *NOTHING SHE CAUGHT FIRE IN THE QUARTER PANNEL SO WE BE TRYING TO FIX HER BUT WE WILL SEE
> *


 :uh:  :tears: Crap man, i hope shes not done 4!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 11 2008, 02:52 PM~12401592
> *:uh:    :tears:  Crap man, i hope shes not done 4!
> *


WERE TRYING TO SAVE HER


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 11 2008, 03:11 PM~12402390
> *WERE TRYING TO SAVE HER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 11 2008, 08:05 PM~12403484
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 11 2008, 03:11 PM~12402390
> *WERE TRYING TO SAVE HER
> *


dont feel bad bro my freakin car is givin me alot of trouble :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 11 2008, 06:38 PM~12403742
> *dont feel bad  bro  my  freakin car  is  givin  me alot  of trouble :angry:
> *


BUT ITS NOT HALF BURNED................ BUT WE STILL TRYING


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 11 2008, 05:44 PM~12403787
> *BUT ITS NOT HALF BURNED................ BUT WE STILL TRYING
> *


shit i might take this fucker apart :angry: n get started on my other instead :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 11 2008, 06:45 PM~12403801
> *shit i might  take  this  fucker  apart    :angry:  n get  started  on my other  instead  :biggrin:
> *


PASSAMELO THEN :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2008, 06:37 AM~12398381
> *sorry to here that you know youll come out harder  :biggrin:
> *


THIS WAS FOR YOU EDWIN :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 11 2008, 07:20 PM~12404118
> *THIS WAS FOR YOU EDWIN  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE, ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO HEAR GOOD THINGS DOGGIE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

*Car is now for sale WITHOUT pumps and batterys, strokes and coils still included as well as chrome hold downs and cbales with chrome lugs make offer or if you want it likfted i can put in a basic 2-3 pump set up and batts possible LOCAL trade startiong new project need some room in the shop so MAKE OFFER*


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 12 2008, 01:32 PM~12412900
> *Car is now for sale WITHOUT pumps and batterys strokes and coils still included as well as chrome hold downs and cbales with chrome lugs make offer or if you want it likfted i can put in a basic 2-3 pump set up and batts possible LOCAL trade startiong new project need some room in the shop
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT'S THE TICKET STEAK BITES???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 12 2008, 02:34 PM~12412925
> *WHAT'S THE TICKET STEAK BITES???
> *


X2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 12 2008, 12:36 PM~12412947
> *X2
> *


Make offer


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Just changed spark plugs and put in a new fuel injector and the car was coo. Went back a few days later(today) and car wont turn over.  

Can anyone help?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 12 2008, 05:00 PM~12414312
> *Just changed spark plugs and put in a new fuel injector and the car was coo.  Went back a few days later(today) and car wont turn over.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> *


BURN IT :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn homie! Still aint sold it yet?!
I said fucc it with mine! Its in the paint shop now striped down about to be repainted and patterned!


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 12 2008, 02:32 PM~12412900
> *Car is now for sale WITHOUT pumps and batterys, strokes and coils still included as well as chrome hold downs and cbales with chrome lugs make offer or if you want it likfted i can put in a basic 2-3 pump set up and batts possible LOCAL trade startiong new project need some room in the shop so MAKE OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 12 2008, 03:22 PM~12414540
> *Damn homie! Still aint sold it yet?!
> I said fucc it with mine! Its in the paint shop now striped down about to be repainted and patterned!
> *


NICE nope not sold yet been getting offers to trade for 93 big bodys or half done project cars LOL im not desperate to sell but id liek to clears up shop space it so not sure what these people are thinking LOL


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 12 2008, 05:22 PM~12414540
> *Damn homie! Still aint sold it yet?!
> I said fucc it with mine! Its in the paint shop now striped down about to be repainted and patterned!
> *


nice


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 12 2008, 04:14 PM~12414454
> *BURN IT :biggrin: J/K
> *


LOL, sorry again about yours man. But yea.. this things gettin on my nerves. Other things aren't supposed to break as something is fixed! :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 12 2008, 07:39 PM~12415829
> *NICE nope not sold yet been getting offers to trade for 93 big bodys or half done project cars LOL im not desperate to sell but id liek to clears up shop space it so not sure what these people are thinking LOL
> *


He wants to trade this for a 98+ TC if you're interested.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=439487


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 12 2008, 06:39 PM~12415829
> *NICE nope not sold yet been getting offers to trade for 93 big bodys or half done project cars LOL im not desperate to sell but id liek to clears up shop space it so not sure what these people are thinking LOL
> *


Scrilla is trading his big body for a TC. :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*so whats up Repentance?.. why you stallin us out on some pics?*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Dec 13 2008, 05:14 AM~12419329
> *He wants to trade this for a 98+ TC if you're interested.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=439487
> *


Nice car but i have had way to many bigbodys


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 11:38 PM~12423744
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice dawg :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

12/08 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 10:28 AM~12420181
> *so whats up Repentance?.. why you stallin us out on some pics?
> *


lol ya i was wonderin how long i had to get hit up about that :biggrin: 
Well, i got major halted on my build after loosing my job a while back. 
So indeed, im a victim of a jankey economy too.
All that good money i was making mostly went to court, and what i was able to keep, i was only able to get my TC with and some other custom parts for my Caprice. If i new what was comming, i would have immediately put it all into the Linc.  
-So now im just depressed! Hopefully by the middle of the year though i will be able to get a sudden build done i been planning out with someone i met at the super show. :biggrin: I'll know my New Years if that will be the case! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

btw, it will in NO WAY compare to what your doing to your baby though!! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 08:38 PM~12423744
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...




:0 nice holmessss so when am i getting her back :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 13 2008, 10:57 PM~12424632
> *:0  nice holmessss    so when am i getting her back  :biggrin:
> *


*sorry bro,.. u know my dog Adel aint leaving with u  *


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 11:38 PM~12423744
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: dammm homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 11:08 PM~12424712
> *sorry bro,.. u know my dog Adel aint leaving with u
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 11:38 PM~12423744
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...





:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: amazing cant wait to see more progress pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 13 2008, 10:57 PM~12424632
> *:0  nice holmessss    so when am i getting her back  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR A LUCKY MAN...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 14 2008, 03:19 PM~12428132
> *YOUR A LUCKY MAN...
> *



i was just playing with him :biggrin: i wish it was mine


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 14 2008, 03:38 PM~12428202
> *i was just playing with him  :biggrin:  i wish it was mine
> *



*ssssssssssup holmesssss :biggrin: *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2008, 03:51 PM~12428268
> *ssssssssssup holmesssss :biggrin:
> *



sssssssshit jusssst chillin and u? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 13 2008, 12:25 PM~12420159
> *Scrilla is trading his big body for a TC.  :biggrin:
> *




True... :yes:





:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 10:38 PM~12423744
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talkin about....... progress....wish i had sum


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 14 2008, 10:40 PM~12431107
> *thats what im talkin about....... progress....wish i had sum
> *


would be nice to have one...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 14 2008, 11:44 PM~12431164
> *would be nice to have one...
> *


workin on it  got the stuff to upgrade to 07 front to back


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 14 2008, 09:50 PM~12431255
> *workin on it  got the stuff to upgrade to 07 front to back
> *



* whats ur plans with yours bro?*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2008, 12:26 AM~12431628
> * whats ur plans with yours bro?
> *


full 07 upgrade quaters and all still tossin around hardtop or vert.....car is at a standstill for fight now just don't have the time to finish it.....i'll get back on it in jan...i really want a vert


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 15 2008, 08:37 AM~12433369
> *full 07 upgrade quaters and all still tossin around hardtop or vert.....car is at a standstill for fight now just don't have the time to finish it.....i'll get back on it in jan...i really want a vert
> *



*so you are gonna make it a 2dr then?*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2008, 11:16 AM~12433610
> *so you are gonna make it a 2dr then?
> *


yes sir


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 15 2008, 09:32 AM~12433704
> *yes sir
> *


*right on. well if you need anything homie, lemme know  *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2008, 12:08 PM~12434012
> *right on. well if you need anything homie, lemme know
> *


thankx homie will do..... I found the one piece stainless trims and cladding and the rockers if your doing a hardtop if you haven't yet


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 15 2008, 12:08 PM~12434989
> *
> *


x2


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 15 2008, 10:37 AM~12434200
> *thankx homie will do..... I found the one piece stainless trims and cladding and the rockers if your doing a hardtop if you haven't yet
> *



*Im sure we got em from the same place  

yes we have a hardtop and a vert in progress now :biggrin: *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2008, 02:44 PM~12435269
> *Im sure we got em from the same place
> 
> yes we have a hardtop and a vert in progress now :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttmft for mo pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Dec 16 2008, 06:06 PM~12449057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Dec 16 2008, 08:06 PM~12449057
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Anymore Pics? :dunno:




uffin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

T.C Homies: is it a bitch to replace a heater core in a 98 t.c?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Dec 18 2008, 02:26 AM~12463019
> *T.C Homies: is it a bitch to replace a heater core in a 98 t.c?
> *


Yes you have to take the dash out. 
I think somone posted some pictures of it on this post some time ago.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 18 2008, 07:30 PM~12468738
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 18 2008, 05:30 PM~12468738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 18 2008, 07:30 PM~12468738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 19 2008, 01:33 PM~12476601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that you? thats nice


----------



## MAKH 13 (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ yeah it looks real clean, still for sale or you changed your mind? you definitely should keep it!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 19 2008, 01:35 PM~12476621
> *:0 is that you? thats nice
> *


IT'S ME ALL DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAKH 13_@Dec 19 2008, 01:53 PM~12476833
> *^^ yeah it looks real clean, still for sale or you changed your mind? you definitely should keep it!
> *


IT'S A KEEPER! .... SO FAR HEHELOL.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 19 2008, 02:45 PM~12477298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what it do :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

IT DO A LIL SOMETHING


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

freakone u got any more pics of the whip..


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

bump


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*another Towncar we're building here at EMPIRE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 















*


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 21 2008, 03:38 AM~12487711
> *another Towncar we're building here at EMPIRE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 21 2008, 12:38 AM~12487711
> *another Towncar we're building here at EMPIRE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Dec 18 2008, 01:26 AM~12463019
> *T.C Homies: is it a bitch to replace a heater core in a 98 t.c?
> *


your pass. side floorboard getting all wet?..........common problem with these :angry: :angry: ..................its not the heat core


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 21 2008, 09:09 AM~12489031
> *your pass. side floorboard getting all wet?..........common problem with these :angry:  :angry: ..................its not the heat core
> *


I CAME ACCROSS A 98' T.C FOR CHEAP BUT THE HEATER CORE IS CRAP.....


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 08:38 PM~12423744
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


2thetop.. i wish i had the yaper to get mine done.. can't wait to c them done...


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

I've got a question for the Lincoln owners or anyone that has any knowledge on them.I got a club member that has a 99 TC and is having trouble with the tail lights staying on.All the other lights work fine.He replaced the light switch and still not working. Has anyone ran into this problem?If so,what will/might fix it? Thanx in advance!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*well, I guess I may as well ask, since you guys seem to have a lot of diagnostic advice here,.... my 2000 T.C. ..... when i put the turn signals on, i hear it clicking and the bright side light in the headlamp comes on,... but no actual flashin signal lights, either front or rear. I havent looked into it yet, but thought id ask before i dig into it  *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 21 2008, 10:09 AM~12489031
> *your pass. side floorboard getting all wet?..........common problem with these :angry:  :angry: ..................its not the heat core
> *


mine doez that what the fuck is wrong with it? :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 21 2008, 11:35 PM~12494583
> *mine doez that what the fuck is wrong with it? :angry:
> *




If I Remember Correctly, I Remember Someone Having A Similar Problem And It Ended Up Being A Whole Bunch Of Debris Jammed Up Under The Wiper Cowl...

Instead Of The Water Draining Out Where Its Supposed To, The Debris Blocked It Off And The Water Would Make Its Way To The Passenger Side Floorboard...


Im Sure Someone Here Will Find The Thread Or Post And Post It Up Here For More Info...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 21 2008, 11:59 PM~12494851
> *If I Remember Correctly, I Remember Someone Having A Similar Problem And It Ended Up Being A Whole Bunch Of Debris Jammed Up Under The Wiper Cowl...
> 
> Instead Of The Water Draining Out Where Its Supposed To, The Debris Blocked It Off And The Water Would Make Its Way To The Passenger Side Floorboard...
> ...




Here, Take A Look:


http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00117.html


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 21 2008, 10:59 PM~12494851
> *If I Remember Correctly, I Remember Someone Having A Similar Problem And It Ended Up Being A Whole Bunch Of Debris Jammed Up Under The Wiper Cowl...
> 
> Instead Of The Water Draining Out Where Its Supposed To, The Debris Blocked It Off And The Water Would Make Its Way To The Passenger Side Floorboard...
> ...


Very	TRUE.LOTS OF TREE LEAFS OR DUST AND WATTER MAKES MUD, CLOGS THE DRAIN LINES


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 21 2008, 10:18 PM~12495038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dang thats worst than mine got hit i think lol. we got about 5 inches on my side of Vegas. SIgns of the times yall.. signs of the times....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 22 2008, 12:17 AM~12495017
> *Very	TRUE.LOTS OF TREE LEAFS  OR DUST AND WATTER MAKES MUD, CLOGS THE DRAIN LINES
> *




:yes:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Dec 21 2008, 10:59 PM~12494851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that ain't nothing we got like 3 FT over here already  , good thing my cars in the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 22 2008, 12:18 AM~12495038
> *
> 
> 
> ...






All That Snow? :angry: 



I Got 2 On It! :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Dec 21 2008, 12:05 PM~12489287
> *I CAME ACCROSS A 98' T.C FOR CHEAP BUT THE HEATER CORE IS CRAP.....
> *


Thats a common problem too.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 21 2008, 11:11 PM~12494255
> *I've got a question for the Lincoln owners or anyone that has any knowledge on them.I got a club member that has a 99 TC and is having trouble with the tail lights staying on.All the other lights work fine.He replaced the light switch and still not working. Has anyone ran into this problem?If so,what will/might fix it? Thanx in advance!
> *


Did he check the fuses? Kinda of a dumb question but.......you never know. Also check for a short or a break in the wire along the wiring to the taillight. Make sure the bulbs are good too.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 21 2008, 11:59 PM~12494851
> *If I Remember Correctly, I Remember Someone Having A Similar Problem And It Ended Up Being A Whole Bunch Of Debris Jammed Up Under The Wiper Cowl...
> 
> Instead Of The Water Draining Out Where Its Supposed To, The Debris Blocked It Off And The Water Would Make Its Way To The Passenger Side Floorboard...
> ...


Yup happened to me. There was 2" of water on top of my carpet in the back seat.





































While you have your drainage tray off to fix the foam seal from the factory, make sure that the line off your idle control valve is not warn through like mine was.










Here is what I did to fix it.


----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 2 2005, 06:03 AM~3213074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass TC


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 21 2008, 11:11 PM~12494255
> *I've got a question for the Lincoln owners or anyone that has any knowledge on them.I got a club member that has a 99 TC and is having trouble with the tail lights staying on.All the other lights work fine.He replaced the light switch and still not working. Has anyone ran into this problem?If so,what will/might fix it? Thanx in advance!
> *


Friend of mine had that problem. He screwed his amp on the back side of his rear seat; caught a wire. He replaced everything; found out by moving the amp.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I fabbed my switches into my drink carrier last week. i'll have to get some pics up soon. i still need to paint it but i think its gonna look pretty sharp.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 22 2008, 11:08 PM~12503514
> *I fabbed my switches into my drink carrier last week. i'll have to get some pics up soon. i still need to paint it but i think its gonna look pretty sharp.
> *











Still have this one for sale. Drilled for 5 switches.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 22 2008, 11:18 PM~12504365
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Sup Scrill :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Dec 22 2008, 11:27 PM~12504461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody else sellin one of these?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 23 2008, 01:43 AM~12505082
> *:wave:  Sup Scrill :biggrin:
> *





Whats Good Homie... :wave:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 8 2008, 04:07 PM~12370782
> *
> 
> 
> ...










UP DATE :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 23 2008, 09:49 PM~12512186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin GOOD bro, cant wait to see the outcome, it's gonna look sick!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 23 2008, 11:34 PM~12512578
> *Lookin GOOD bro, cant wait to see the outcome, it's gonna look sick!
> *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 21 2008, 09:29 PM~12494503
> *well, I guess I may as well ask, since you guys seem to have a lot of diagnostic advice here,.... my 2000 T.C. ..... when i put the turn signals on, i hear it clicking and the bright side light in the headlamp comes on,... but no actual flashin signal lights, either front or rear. I havent looked into it yet, but thought id ask before i dig into it
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

the first 98 in nor cal in1999 "lincking"


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

any pics of ext front arms on these linc?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 24 2008, 02:32 AM~12514322
> *any pics of ext front arms on these linc?
> *


Black magic makes a good one if its just a driver, if you are going to hop it everyone usually switches to 90 and earlier uppers.


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 23 2008, 08:49 PM~12512186
> *
> 
> 
> ...










44 ON A 2001 TOWN CAR
:nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 24 2008, 01:43 PM~12517175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it in the back?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 25 2008, 10:27 AM~12523403
> *Why is it in the back?
> *


just being diffrent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn that 44 in the back is fuckin sick


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 08:43 AM~12523452
> *damn that 44 in the back is fuckin sick
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 25 2008, 08:27 AM~12523403
> *Why is it in the back?
> *


its so the girls can flash their titts out the top going down the vegas strip :biggrin:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

heres my town,,, 1990, 50,000 original miles, 3pump, 10 batts, ect..


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

more pics


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

opss


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*nice car,... but YOUR POSTING THEM IN THE WRONG THREAD!!

the title of this thread say "1998-2002"

I'm sure your quite aware of the year of ur car,... so why dont you share these pics in the 90-97 towncar fest  :thumbsup: *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody ever see a car with this upper trim on it?? saw it on E&G classics


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

*THIS CAR LOOKS GANGSTER ASS FUCK*


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 25 2008, 08:24 PM~12527296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this car and what series?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

Lincoln TownCar Daytons

Just Whipin It (403)



NE Be Where I Get My Shine On Let`em Hate


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 25 2008, 08:24 PM~12527296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

almost ready


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 26 2008, 11:01 PM~12533719
> * almost ready
> *









For What?


hno:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

*SO WHAT NO ONE KNOWS WERE I CAN GET THIS TRIM??? ITS FROM E&G BUT IVE NEVER SEEN ANOTHER CAR WITH IT*


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 25 2008, 08:24 PM~12527296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie its a 2001 signature series its under construction right now getting patterned & candy. :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 25 2008, 08:24 PM~12527296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VOGUE TIRES SELLS THIS TOP


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 26 2008, 11:08 PM~12534753
> *VOGUE TIRES SELLS THIS TOP
> *


:nono:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 25 2008, 08:24 PM~12527296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you rolling 13's or 14's? did you have to grind anything when putting on the rims?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 24 2008, 12:43 PM~12517175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW44!SUN ROOF SHOP TOLD ME THAT A 44 WOULD WEAKEND THE ROOF.SO WE WENT WITH A SMALLER ONE.


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 27 2008, 12:06 PM~12536938
> *WOW44!SUN ROOF SHOP TOLD ME THAT A 44 WOULD WEAKEND THE ROOF.SO WE WENT WITH A SMALLER ONE.
> *


You got to reinforced all the supports its a lot of work homie


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 27 2008, 08:26 AM~12536038
> *you rolling 13's or 14's? did you have to grind anything when putting on the rims?
> *


13X7 lots of grinding don't recommend doing it I converted my front suspension to cadillac suspension its way better


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 27 2008, 06:15 PM~12537881
> *13X7 lots of grinding don't recommend doing it I converted my front suspension to cadillac suspension its way better
> *



theres the secret


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

anyone ever see this before?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 24 2008, 08:22 AM~12515393
> *Black magic makes a good one if its just a driver, if you are going to hop it everyone usually switches to 90 and earlier uppers.
> *


  i just wanted to see pics of them installed.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 25 2008, 08:24 PM~12527296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is only the 2nd car ive seen with this kind of quarter top. is that custom made?


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Dec 27 2008, 07:26 PM~12539399
> *anyone ever see this before?
> 
> 
> ...


E&G MAKE'S THESE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Heres a little project i been workin on, just a mock up, still not finished but you get the idea. :yes:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

before everyone becomes a critic i know the interior needs detail cleaned.. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Dec 27 2008, 09:26 PM~12539399
> *anyone ever see this before?
> 
> 
> ...


i only seen it on one car ........and an old lady was drivin it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2008, 08:58 PM~12526691
> *nice car,... but YOUR POSTING THEM IN THE WRONG THREAD!!
> 
> the title of this thread say "1998-2002"
> ...


x2 and why he at it he can visit the exstended a-arm fest also :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 27 2008, 09:09 PM~12539738
> *Heres a little project i been workin on, just a mock up, still not finished but you get the idea. :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


How much you want to make me one of those?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Dec 27 2008, 09:22 PM~12539829
> *How much you want to make me one of those?
> *


I really dont know, i honestly have about 10 hours in labor in it between fiberglassing and recontouring the ashtray. I would need your console and a 4 switch panel.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

you would also lose your cig lighter..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 08:30 PM~12539430
> *this is only the 2nd car ive seen with this kind of quarter top. is that custom made?
> *


Its from E&G its called a "Tiara Collection" Carriage Roof Package

heres a link to it

E&G TOP


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Dec 27 2008, 08:26 PM~12539399
> *anyone ever see this before?
> 
> 
> ...


i found these in this topic a while back had em saved on my computer


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good  , found this on a different topic


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 25 2008, 07:39 PM~12526209
> *its so the girls can flash their titts out the top going down the vegas strip  :biggrin:
> *


Makes sense to me. Good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 27 2008, 09:09 PM~12540331
> *Its from E&G its called a "Tiara Collection" Carriage Roof Package
> 
> heres a link to it
> ...


thanks


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 27 2008, 11:38 PM~12540655
> *i found these in this topic a while back had em saved on my computer
> 
> 
> ...


old lady was driveing this one lol i like it might get one for mine


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Dec 27 2008, 07:26 PM~12539399
> *anyone ever see this before?
> 
> 
> ...


i think the singnature edition bring that. i been trying to get it but i cant find it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Dec 28 2008, 10:38 AM~12542950
> *old lady was driveing this one lol i like it might get one for mine
> *


I FORGOT ABOUT THAT ONE......THATS THE HOMIE FROM R.O. HERE IN HOUSTON


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Dec 27 2008, 09:26 PM~12539399
> *anyone ever see this before?
> 
> 
> ...




There Was A Black TC In The Classifieds A Few Months Back With It On... He Didnt Want To Part It...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 29 2008, 02:19 AM~12549640
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 more pics


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 29 2008, 03:19 AM~12549640
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS FRESH :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 29 2008, 03:19 AM~12549640
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 29 2008, 03:19 AM~12549640
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


There was a hidious one on car domain with sucide doors.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 29 2008, 02:19 AM~12549640
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's bad ass looks like it has the longer back door too.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 29 2008, 04:59 PM~12552625
> *damn that's bad ass looks like it has the longer back door too.
> *


it dose....but i forgot what series that is


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 29 2008, 04:01 PM~12552636
> *it dose....but i forgot what series that is
> *


Cartier?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 29 2008, 06:14 PM~12552731
> *Cartier?
> *


cartier rear doors are longer?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

no, just the Cartier L has longer doors, hence the L ... it is 6 inches longer
I think there are also some Executive L's too for the limo companies that didn't need a Cartier.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Dec 29 2008, 03:27 PM~12552845
> *no, just the Cartier L has longer doors, hence the L ... it is 6 inches longer
> I think there are also some Executive L's too for the limo companies that didn't need a Cartier.
> *


x2 I wish i had one of those since i'll be hoppin double pistola'z :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Dec 29 2008, 04:27 PM~12552845
> *no, just the Cartier L has longer doors, hence the L ... it is 6 inches longer
> I think there are also some Executive L's too for the limo companies that didn't need a Cartier.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 23 2008, 08:49 PM~12512186
> *
> 
> 
> ...










up date water drops :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 30 2008, 12:40 AM~12556894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 29 2008, 03:40 PM~12552940
> *x2  I wish i had one of those since i'll be hoppin double pistola'z  :biggrin:
> *



*ruh roh!!! do I need to come out there and chop ya up homie?? towncar versus towncar  *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2008, 12:33 PM~12560878
> *ruh roh!!! do I need to come out there and chop ya up homie?? towncar versus towncar
> *


But of course! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Dec 27 2008, 07:26 PM~12539399
> *anyone ever see this before?
> 
> 
> ...


they sell them at this web http://www.voguetyre.com dont know the price


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 30 2008, 03:25 PM~12562125
> *But of course! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



*when u gonna be ready?*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2008, 06:17 PM~12563411
> *when u gonna be ready?
> *


LOL, not sure really. Should know after the 1st though


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 30 2008, 06:23 PM~12563461
> *LOL, not sure really. Should know after the 1st though
> *



*have you started on it yet? cuz Imma be ready in the next week. gotta test and tune, and thats about it, need to get a ADEL II from Ron, and Im straight  *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Dec 30 2008, 06:35 PM~12563086
> *they sell them at this web http://www.voguetyre.com dont know the price
> *


 :0 i heard these were hella rare, too bad it dont give a price


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2008, 06:27 PM~12563501
> *have you started on it yet? cuz Imma be ready in the next week. gotta test and tune, and thats about it, need to get a ADEL II from Ron, and Im straight
> *


Nah your way ahead of me. lol. memeber, i told u im still stock cuz of court. but when i go to Cali on first imma talk to me folks about gettin the lift started. Gonna make it out?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 30 2008, 07:30 PM~12563516
> *:0 i heard these were hella rare, too bad it dont give a price
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I think that grill looks super tacky. I'll stick with my original.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Dec 30 2008, 10:33 PM~12564680
> *Honestly I think that grill looks super tacky. I'll stick with my original.
> *




Agreed...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body has a rim from a 98 tru 2002 towncar rim for sale i need a crome one


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Dec 30 2008, 08:33 PM~12564680
> *Honestly I think that grill looks super tacky. I'll stick with my original.
> *


ya I've seen them up close a few times and they truly mess up the cars offset.

Anybody on here got any pics of the grill and door handles & possibly chromed window/door moldings engraved? Plan to do it to mine, but dont know if its already done too much.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Dec 30 2008, 10:33 PM~12564680
> *Honestly I think that grill looks super tacky. I'll stick with my original.
> *


I think it would have looked alot better if they went vertical with the billet instead of horizontal.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 31 2008, 07:20 AM~12567898
> *I think it would have looked alot better if they went vertical with the billet instead of horizontal.
> *






Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 31 2008, 02:15 AM~12567080
> *ya I've seen them up close a few times and they truly mess up the cars offset.
> 
> Anybody on here got any pics of the grill and  door handles & possibly chromed window/door moldings engraved?    Plan to do it to mine, but dont know if its already done too much.
> *




Any Pics Of So Said Engraving? :dunno:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 31 2008, 09:05 AM~12568321
> *Any Pics Of So Said Engraving? :dunno:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

I seen it in the past, but can't find it, can someone post the the spindle/rotor/calliper swap for the 98-00 t.c need to fit some 13's


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

does a continental kit from a marquis will fit on a lincoln


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 29 2008, 10:40 PM~12556894
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:wave:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 30 2008, 06:41 PM~12563590
> *Nah your way ahead of me. lol. memeber, i told u im still stock cuz of court. but when i go to Cali on first imma talk to me folks about gettin the lift started. Gonna make it out?
> *



*well talk to your folks, there aint alot of towncars out there,.. dont wanna be lonely :biggrin: *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 18 2008, 05:30 PM~12468738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 31 2008, 10:04 AM~12568314
> *Hmmmmmm...
> *


Already in the process of buying the materials. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Dec 31 2008, 10:35 AM~12568483
> *I seen it in the past, but can't find it, can someone post the the spindle/rotor/calliper swap for the 98-00 t.c need to fit some 13's
> *


Its in Tweedy's signature.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Dec 31 2008, 10:36 AM~12568486
> *does a continental kit from a marquis will fit on a lincoln
> *


I am pretty sure it will.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 31 2008, 06:20 AM~12567898
> *I think it would have looked alot better if they went vertical with the billet instead of horizontal.
> *


That would make it look better.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 31 2008, 10:11 AM~12569276
> *Its in Tweedy's signature.
> *


awesome!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Dec 31 2008, 02:09 PM~12570505
> *awesome!
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 31 2008, 12:09 PM~12569263
> *Already in the process of buying the materials. :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

best car is towncar


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Dec 31 2008, 07:39 PM~12573220
> *best car is towncar
> *


WE KNOW THIS MMAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*jus a lil taste  *


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

fucken badass!!!first in the world :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2009, 09:12 PM~12596116
> *jus a lil taste
> 
> 
> ...





SKEET SKEET SKEET... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 3 2009, 10:43 PM~12596921
> *fucken badass!!!first in the world :biggrin:
> *





:no:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2009, 07:12 PM~12596116
> *jus a lil taste
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 4 2009, 01:04 AM~12598889
> *:no:
> *


no?post the first then :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2009, 07:12 PM~12596116
> *jus a lil taste
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: Looking Good Cuzz!!!  More, More, More!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

anyone got pixs of 98-02 TC with 1/2 ext arms (pixs of a-arms) :dunno: 
lookin to lift mine but wanna see how the a-arm looks


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Havoc1985_@Jan 4 2009, 01:58 AM~12599393
> *anyone got pixs of 98-02 TC with 1/2 ext arms (pixs of a-arms) :dunno:
> lookin to lift mine but wanna see how the a-arm looks
> *


there's a topic in here about using caddy a-arms
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=425036&hl=


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 4 2009, 02:26 AM~12599126
> *no?post the first then :biggrin:
> *





:0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808+Jan 3 2009, 08:43 PM~12596921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*like I said before,... theres lots of talks of people doing them here or there,.. I know for a fact there is one thats butchered up in the back of a paint shop in L.A., but EMPIRE CUSTOMS is the only one keeping it real and showing you PROOF POSITIVE that theres 2dr towncars coming out. and you will see them on the 2009 tour schedule   :biggrin: *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2009, 01:56 PM~12601465
> *like I said before,... theres lots of talks of people doing them here or there,.. I know for a fact there is one thats butchered up in the back of a paint shop in L.A., but EMPIRE CUSTOMS is the only one keeping it real and showing you PROOF POSITIVE that theres 2dr towncars coming out. and you will see them on the 2009 tour schedule     :biggrin:
> *


  I can't wait to see that shit finished!!!  Mad props!! Looks REAL good


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*different angle*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2009, 01:56 PM~12601465
> *like I said before,... theres lots of talks of people doing them here or there,.. I know for a fact there is one thats butchered up in the back of a paint shop in L.A., but EMPIRE CUSTOMS is the only one keeping it real and showing you PROOF POSITIVE that theres 2dr towncars coming out. and you will see them on the 2009 tour schedule     :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 4 2009, 03:04 AM~12599445
> *there's a topic in here about using caddy a-arms
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=425036&hl=
> *


thanks homie look like alot of work


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Havoc1985_@Jan 4 2009, 05:56 PM~12603286
> *thanks homie look like alot of work
> *




Doesnt Look Like A Lot Of Work...


Just A Bit Of A Thought Process...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*its easy,.. we do it all the time, way stronger setup  *


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2009, 02:23 PM~12601662
> *different angle
> 
> 
> ...


this T/c going to look SICK i see alot of potential in this ride
keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 4 2009, 06:38 PM~12603625
> *Doesnt Look Like A Lot Of Work...
> Just A Bit Of A Thought Process...
> *


yea but i'm a newb to T/C's,only worked on g-bodies and finally worked up to a luxury ride


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*i see you KACK -of- respect :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
* :wave: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Havoc1985_@Jan 4 2009, 07:01 PM~12603815
> *yea but i'm a newb to T/C's,only worked on g-bodies and finally worked up to a luxury ride
> *



:barf:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2009, 05:03 PM~12603828
> *i see you KACK -of- respect :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: Im Creeping in the Town Car Fest!!! :wow: SShhhhhhhh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

came across this in other topic. bitch is gonna be bad.
2 door vert TC


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 5 2009, 12:19 AM~12607639
> *came across this in other topic. bitch is gonna be bad.
> 2 door vert TC
> 
> ...


same car :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 31 2008, 09:22 AM~12568820
> *well talk to your folks, there aint alot of towncars out there,.. dont wanna be lonely :biggrin:
> *


i heard that! :biggrin: 
well i didnt get to talk to the homie cuz i lost his number in town, saw him at the show and lost him there chasing after hopper footage. But im goin back out in 2-3 weeks. "I'LL HOLLA!"


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 5 2009, 02:22 PM~12612470
> *i heard that!  :biggrin:
> well i didnt get to talk to the homie cuz i lost his number in town, saw him at the show and lost him there chasing after hopper footage. But im goin back out in 2-3 weeks. "I'LL HOLLA!"
> *



*maaaaaan,... i guess imma have to be lonely,.. cuz im ready  *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 5 2009, 03:27 PM~12611433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size cylinders in the rear? that looks good


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 5 2009, 02:27 PM~12611433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a klean ass T/C :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 5 2009, 12:27 PM~12611433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 6 2009, 09:38 PM~12626404
> *
> *




:nicoderm:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Jan 5 2009, 11:02 PM~12618573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 6 2009, 09:44 PM~12628156
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave: qvoooooooooo bro


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 7 2009, 12:44 AM~12629047
> *:wave:  :wave: qvoooooooooo  bro
> *




LONG FAWKING TIME... WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN?


HAPPY HALLOWEEN, CHRISTMAS, AND NEW YEARS CABRON. :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Jan 5 2009, 11:02 PM~12618573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!

 wish me a towncar like this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

X2... :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN :biggrin: SHE MIGHT BE READY FOR PHOENIX :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 7 2009, 09:04 PM~12636538
> *TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN :biggrin:  SHE MIGHT BE READY FOR PHOENIX  :0
> 
> 
> ...


she looks great


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 7 2009, 07:10 PM~12636592
> *she looks great
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE JUST NEED TO TOUCH IT UP A LIL


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*looks good homie!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 7 2009, 12:38 AM~12630038
> *LONG FAWKING TIME... WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN?
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN, CHRISTMAS, AND NEW YEARS CABRON. :roflmao:
> *


  just got back from vacation :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 7 2009, 06:04 PM~12636538
> *TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN :biggrin:  SHE MIGHT BE READY FOR PHOENIX  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 7 2009, 09:31 PM~12637388
> *  just got back from  vacation  :biggrin:
> *




Miren A Este Vato, Muy Chingon... :nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 7 2009, 08:04 PM~12636538
> *TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN :biggrin:  SHE MIGHT BE READY FOR PHOENIX  :0
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN...  Look At Those Gas Prices... :roflmao:








Looking Good Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 7 2009, 08:04 PM~12636538
> *TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN :biggrin:  SHE MIGHT BE READY FOR PHOENIX  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 7 2009, 10:50 PM~12638199
> *:0  :0    :thumbsup:
> *



HOWS YOUR TC HOMIE? ANYTHING NEW? :dunno:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 7 2009, 11:24 PM~12638614
> *HOWS YOUR TC HOMIE? ANYTHING NEW? :dunno:
> *



redoin the interior relly soon


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 7 2009, 11:32 PM~12638715
> *redoin the interior relly soon
> *





:0 




:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I know the ground effects kill it but here is another suicide door.









Here is the vertical billet grill.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Maniaco's Street Single


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 8 2009, 08:41 AM~12641825
> *I know the ground effects kill it but here is another suicide door.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that still looks cool though, especially over that horizontal mess. Is it photo shopped?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 8 2009, 04:15 PM~12644219
> *Wow that still looks cool though, especially over that horizontal mess. Is it photo shopped?
> *


Not that I know of. I think its the real deal.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 8 2009, 04:13 PM~12644208
> *Maniaco's Street Single
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 7 2009, 07:50 PM~12637567
> *Miren A Este Vato, Muy Chingon... :nicoderm:
> *


AAAAHUUUEEEVVVVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 8 2009, 02:15 PM~12644219
> *Wow that still looks cool though, especially over that horizontal mess. Is it photo shopped?
> *


It's not shopped, it's and older guy here in AZ that made it. Homemade.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 8 2009, 06:25 PM~12646319
> *It's not shopped, it's and older guy here in AZ that made it. Homemade.
> *


 :wave: sup bro how u doin


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 8 2009, 10:41 AM~12641825
> *I know the ground effects kill it but here is another suicide door.
> 
> 
> ...


damn im gonna throw a bodykit on my ride if itll attract sexy bitches like that one :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 8 2009, 04:13 PM~12644208
> *Maniaco's Street Single
> 
> 
> ...








DAMN, NICE SINGLE... :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 8 2009, 06:06 PM~12645038
> *AAAAHUUUEEEVVVVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *





PURO PEDO... :roflmao:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 7 2009, 06:04 PM~12636538
> *TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN :biggrin:  SHE MIGHT BE READY FOR PHOENIX  :0
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 2 SEE IT OUT ON THE STREET AGAIN HOMES :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 8 2009, 03:13 PM~12644208
> *Maniaco's Street Single
> 
> 
> ...


NAHHH ***** THAT'S A MAJESTIC SINGLE.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 9 2009, 12:22 AM~12650290
> *NAHHH ***** THAT'S A MAJESTIC SINGLE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 7 2009, 08:04 PM~12636538
> *TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN :biggrin:  SHE MIGHT BE READY FOR PHOENIX  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice you fixed that quarter really fast since that fire you had. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jun 2 2005, 09:49 PM~3217275
> *[attachmentid=181354]
> [attachmentid=181355]
> [attachmentid=181357]
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: thats right,,, the BIG M...... :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 8 2009, 08:41 AM~12641825
> *I know the ground effects kill it but here is another suicide door.
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice any more pics of the suicide doors


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 8 2009, 11:54 PM~12650061
> *PURO PEDO... :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 8 2009, 02:13 PM~12644208
> *Maniaco's Street Single
> 
> 
> ...


How many inches is that?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 8 2009, 08:22 PM~12647361
> *:wave: sup bro  how u doin
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

:biggrin:* ON STANDS NOW. MAKE SURE YOU BUY TWO!*:biggrin: 




















MYSPACE.COM/HEAVENCARCLUB


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

THATS ONE BAD MOTHER FUCKER :0


----------



## djryval (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Jan 9 2009, 09:51 PM~12657155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is super nice.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Jan 9 2009, 07:51 PM~12657155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS CLEAN :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 9 2009, 07:15 PM~12656811
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Jan 9 2009, 06:49 PM~12657122
> *:biggrin: ON STANDS NOW. MAKE SURE YOU BUY TWO!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i just got done reading that issue and i was thinking wonder what the car looked like nothin like lil to show u :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 9 2009, 11:35 AM~12652947
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

Good lookin out on all the love!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i want to do the suicide rear door


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone have flip out touch screens? just wondering if they would hit the top of the dash when it flips out?? if not is there a cd player that has a direct fit to replace stock?? what do u guys have?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i did my spindle swap last night is it normal for the passenger side to stick out more?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

no, mine was even on both sides


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jan 10 2009, 12:24 PM~12662242
> *no, mine was even on both sides
> *


fuck i wonder why its like that ima take the wheel off and check again


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2009, 01:23 PM~12601662
> *different angle
> 
> 
> ...


Chingon!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 10 2009, 02:21 PM~12662226
> *i did my spindle swap last night is it normal for the passenger side to stick out more?
> 
> 
> ...


mine is that way too...just thawt i was nutz...let me know how you fix that


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 10 2009, 01:18 PM~12662586
> *mine is that way too...just thawt i was nutz...let me know how you fix that
> *


well its not too big of a difference i mean its noticeable if your checkin for it but its all good got my swap all done up today had my homie help me bleed my brakes, just gotta get it aligned i got it close but its off. i was readin on the step by step topic that they sway bar wouldn't work but mines bolted up just used the sway bar connections that go from the spindle to the sway bar off the 91.

o ya have some all chromes just gotta get a new tire for one so im rollin these cause the have good tires.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 10 2009, 05:01 PM~12664239
> *well its not too big of a difference i mean its noticeable if your checkin for it but its all good got my swap all done up today had my homie help me bleed my brakes, just gotta get it aligned i got it close but its off. i was readin on the step by step topic that they sway bar wouldn't work but mines bolted up just used the sway bar connections that go from the spindle to the sway bar off the 91.
> 
> o ya have some all chromes just gotta get a new tire for one so im rollin these cause the have good tires.
> ...


I would take the chrome fender trim off! But please leave the luggage rack on there!!! That is different and looks pretty good! But that just my 2 cent!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 10 2009, 06:05 PM~12664274
> *I would take the chrome fender trim off! But please leave the luggage rack on there!!! That is different and looks pretty good! But that just my 2 cent!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yea i was gonna take the fender chromes off while i changed the wheels but its stock so they're riveted on so i said fuck it later. but ya the luggage rack almost grew on me a little, like my homie told me i couldn't take it off cause it gives the car character :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jan 10 2009, 09:59 AM~12661755
> *anyone have flip out touch screens? just wondering if they would hit the top of the dash when it flips out?? if not is there a cd player that has a direct fit to replace stock?? what do u guys have?
> *


ive had a flip out in mine worked just fine for me but i just put in a cla :biggrin: rion double din looks much cleaner


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Jan 10 2009, 07:25 PM~12664826
> *ive had a flip out in mine worked just fine for me but i just put in a cla :biggrin: rion double din looks much cleaner
> *


damn i thought those wouldn't work cause of the shit behind the stereo thought it was in the way, post up some pics.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 10 2009, 10:43 AM~12661339
> *i want to do the suicide rear door
> *



ANAL? :dunno:





































:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 10 2009, 07:01 PM~12664239
> *well its not too big of a difference i mean its noticeable if your checkin for it but its all good got my swap all done up today had my homie help me bleed my brakes, just gotta get it aligned i got it close but its off. i was readin on the step by step topic that they sway bar wouldn't work but mines bolted up just used the sway bar connections that go from the spindle to the sway bar off the 91.
> 
> o ya have some all chromes just gotta get a new tire for one so im rollin these cause the have good tires.
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 9 2009, 12:22 AM~12650290
> *NAHHH ***** THAT'S A MAJESTIC SINGLE.
> *


Oh my bad homie. You know i could hear homie over the bull horn cuz that music was too loud, and i couldn't see the plaque cuz i was the only respectful trigga out there that obeyed the rules of staying behind the tape! And it threw me off that Johnny was on the switch. 
-Now... QUIT SMOKIN NENE!  You and Wally :angel:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Jan 10 2009, 08:25 PM~12664826
> *ive had a flip out in mine worked just fine for me but i just put in a cla :biggrin: rion double din looks much cleaner
> *


post some pics if you have any...thanks


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jan 11 2009, 11:44 AM~12669078
> *post some pics if you have any...thanks
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 11 2009, 12:16 PM~12669283
> *:0
> *



:uh:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 8 2009, 08:41 AM~12641825
> *I know the ground effects kill it but here is another suicide door.
> 
> 
> ...


where you got that grill


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..









































:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

danm realy nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 07:41 PM~12671816
> *Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..
> 
> 
> ...


those holds down are nice now ima have to make me some :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 05:41 PM~12671816
> *Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..
> 
> 
> ...


cleean trunk.how did you make the floor all smooth like that?


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jan 11 2009, 10:44 AM~12669078
> *post some pics if you have any...thanks
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 06:41 PM~12671816
> *Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..
> 
> 
> ...









:thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 11 2009, 09:34 PM~12674088
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *


Another shot.. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MY HOMIES RIDE CAUGHT ON FIRE TODAY.....
HIS KID GOT 3 DEGREE BURNS ON HIS BACK AND HEAD....


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn homie i hope there allrite, any word on the cause?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I THINK IT WAS THE HYDROS.......HE LIKE A BRO TO ME YOU GUYS KEEP HIM AND HIS SON ROLAND IN YOUR PRAYERS.....MATT(2000TOWNCAR) HAS BURNS FROM SAVING HIS SON FROM THE FIRE....HE CALLED ME AFTER IT HAPPEND HE WAS IN TEARS I WAS AT A LOSS OF WORDS......I JUST DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO SAY


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

DAMN... Hope Everythings Okay...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2009, 10:31 PM~12675124
> *I THINK IT WAS THE HYDROS.......HE LIKE A BRO TO ME YOU GUYS KEEP HIM AND HIS SON ROLAND IN YOUR PRAYERS.....MATT(2000TOWNCAR) HAS BURNS FROM SAVING HIS SON FROM THE FIRE....HE CALLED ME AFTER IT HAPPEND HE WAS IN TEARS I WAS AT A LOSS OF WORDS......I JUST DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO SAY
> *


Damn, Ive heard about the gas line catching fire back there by the exaust, just wondered if it was that common of a problem. 

I will keep them in my mind during this rough time. Hope all turns out for the better.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

damn,,thats crazy,,,,hope everyone recovers good,,sucks bout the car,,,,before pics?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 11:46 PM~12675331
> *Damn, Ive heard about the gas line catching fire back there by the exaust, just wondered if it was that common of a problem.
> 
> I will keep them in my mind during this rough time. Hope all turns out for the better.
> *


IM REALY NOT SHUR WHAT HAPPEND I WASENT EVEN PLANNIN ON GOING TILL I HEARD HIS CAR CAUGHT FIRE...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 11 2009, 11:47 PM~12675343
> *damn,,thats crazy,,,,hope everyone recovers good,,sucks bout the car,,,,before pics?
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2009, 11:31 PM~12675124
> *I THINK IT WAS THE HYDROS.......HE LIKE A BRO TO ME YOU GUYS KEEP HIM AND HIS SON ROLAND IN YOUR PRAYERS.....MATT(2000TOWNCAR) HAS BURNS FROM SAVING HIS SON FROM THE FIRE....HE CALLED ME AFTER IT HAPPEND HE WAS IN TEARS I WAS AT A LOSS OF WORDS......I JUST DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO SAY
> *


my prayers are with your homies family bro :angel:


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2009, 11:31 PM~12675124
> *I THINK IT WAS THE HYDROS.......HE LIKE A BRO TO ME YOU GUYS KEEP HIM AND HIS SON ROLAND IN YOUR PRAYERS.....MATT(2000TOWNCAR) HAS BURNS FROM SAVING HIS SON FROM THE FIRE....HE CALLED ME AFTER IT HAPPEND HE WAS IN TEARS I WAS AT A LOSS OF WORDS......I JUST DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO SAY
> *


u serious man that is crazy i did wanna go but it was to cold and i cant drive my car but damn man i cant belive that happened he is such good dude and good kids i hope him and his kid will bw alright. do u know wat hospital they at?


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 10 2009, 08:19 PM~12665721
> *damn i thought those wouldn't work cause of the shit behind the stereo thought it was in the way, post up some pics.
> *


ill post come pic tomorrow all u got to do to make it work is break off all that black shit thats in there and grind a lil off the wood grain thats around the stereo kind of a bitch but well worth it :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12674583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2009, 11:20 PM~12675931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammm that's homboy from MANIACOSout of texas?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 12 2009, 02:30 AM~12677177
> *Dammm that's homboy from MANIACOSout of texas?
> *


YESSIIIIIIR I HEAR THEY'ER ON THEY WAY OUT TO CALI SO YALL LOOK OUT FOR THEM HOMIE......THERE IS A ACOUNT GOING TO BE SET UP FOR THEM YALL PLEASE GIVE WHAT YOU CAN .......HALLA AT MANIACOS...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12674583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT MAN  IM SORRY FOR HOMEBOYS LOSS OF HIS CAR I WISH HIS SON AND HIM THE BEST. CARS CAN BE REPLACED BUT KIDS AND FAMILY ARE NEVER REPLACABLE  GOOD LUCK ON THEIR RECOVERY ILL KEEP THEM IN MY PRAYERS


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12674583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus man  God be with them both! Very sorry to hear that happened. THey will defenitly be kept in our prayers bro. :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jan 9 2009, 06:21 AM~12651065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS MARK  ILL HIT YOU UP SOON DOGGIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

.........


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 10:03 PM~12674583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That really sucks, sorry about the car!  Hope your buddys kid is alright aswell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12674583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All is matter is your son is alright, not the car.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jan 11 2009, 11:03 PM~12674583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is my wife shes settin everything up.pm her or call her she will tell you everything you need to know about donations or any questions you have.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

on chrome wheels  




























its hella dirty its too cold too wash it dont want my drive way to turn into a ski rink


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

Any pics of the red 2005 lincoln towncar from super natural
:dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 11:41 PM~12671816
> *Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..
> 
> 
> ...


You've been busy.It looks good homie.Like the hold downs.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2009, 08:54 PM~12684525
> *You've been busy.It looks good homie.Like the hold downs.
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 12 2009, 08:57 PM~12685741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks thats the one I was talking about thanks


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 04:41 PM~12671816
> *Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..
> 
> 
> ...


clean setup homie


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12674583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam my prayers go out to him and his son


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 12 2009, 09:31 PM~12686446
> *dam my prayers go out to him and his son
> *


 Sorry to hear what happend my prayers go out 2 him and his son and Family in this time of need 
:tears: :angel:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 04:41 PM~12671816
> *Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 12 2009, 09:57 PM~12685741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 post more


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks to everyone for their support and if anyone can help in anyway please do so, god bless everyone....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 12 2009, 10:57 PM~12685741
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 12 2009, 10:15 PM~12687208
> *:0 post more
> *


ONLY PICTURE I HAVE.. I'LL HAVE TO GO BACK TO THE WEST COAST GET MORE :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 12 2009, 08:57 PM~12685741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 12 2009, 11:45 PM~12687658
> *ONLY PICTURE I HAVE.. I'LL HAVE TO GO BACK TO THE WEST COAST GET MORE :biggrin:
> *


i know somebody else got pics of this car.post it up :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 11:03 PM~12674583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that makes me not want to lift my car. I hope eveyone recovers from this.


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Father pulls son from burning car at Tom Bass Park - 1/12/09
I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL WITH THE BURN LOWRIDER AND HIS FAMILY.
RENAUL HILL OBSESSION C.C. CHARLOTTE, NC

CLICK LINK http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6597678

Subject: Tragic Accident of a Houston Lowrider family. (please forward to friends/family)
To: [email protected], [email protected]

A member of Maniacos car club (Thomas Mechell) had a tragic accident. His car caught fire and his three year old son (Roland Mechell) was trapped and severely burned at a local Houston picnic gathering of lowriders and custom cars. The brave father and mother were able to remove the child from the vehicle but also suffered burns.The family will need to be transported to California for proper treatment. At this moment we are trying to raise money to pay for the transporting of the child. We are seeking generous help to alleviate this burden during a very difficult time. If you are interested in donating $1, $5, $10 or more, please do so at any Wells Fargo Bank @ this account #

Roland J. Mechell
acct#5358364635

or paypal @ [email protected]




















CLICK LINK http://www.39online.com/pages/landing_news...2691&feedID=155


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

06 towncar built by mando at HI LOW


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

HERES A PIC OF MY TV/RADIO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 12 2009, 10:57 PM~12685741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn that looks good


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Jan 13 2009, 09:02 AM~12690821
> *Father pulls son from burning car at Tom Bass Park - 1/12/09
> I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL WITH THE BURN LOWRIDER AND HIS FAMILY.
> RENAUL HILL OBSESSION C.C. CHARLOTTE, NC
> ...


sorry to hear about this. When I saw the second video I didnt know what to think.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12674583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 prayers are out for them , that really sucks when tragedy happens


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Jan 13 2009, 02:05 PM~12692814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 12:27 AM~12699279
> *:cheesy:
> *


Thanks more pics to come in a few days


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 12:27 PM~12702490
> *THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT.
> *


God bless you and your family brother. We pray for a well and speedy recovery. All of us are keeping you and yours in mind and prayer brother. Keep your faith.
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 14 2009, 04:52 PM~12703650
> *God bless you and your family brother. We pray for a well and speedy recovery. All of us are keeping you and yours in mind and prayer brother.  Keep your faith.
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *




X2... uffin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 14 2009, 11:26 PM~12708126
> *
> *




Is You A Gucci Fan? Lets Go To Michoacan... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 14 2009, 10:26 PM~12708126
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

sneak peak at my 2001 towncar :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jan 14 2009, 09:40 PM~12708350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 14 2009, 09:28 PM~12708160
> *:biggrin:
> *


qvo edwin hows it goin bro


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 14 2009, 09:28 PM~12708153
> *Is You A Gucci Fan? Lets Go To Michoacan...  :biggrin:
> *


in april im goin :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

can i bolt up upper a-arms from an 89 to my 2000 tc with no mods to the mounts???and will they need to be extended or not...thanks...any pics would help!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jan 14 2009, 11:40 PM~12708350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jan 15 2009, 11:31 AM~12712195
> *can i bolt up upper a-arms from an 89 to my 2000 tc with no mods to the mounts???and will they need to be extended or not...thanks...any pics would help!!!
> *


Nope you need the mounts from that same year too.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jan 14 2009, 09:40 PM~12708350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 04:41 PM~12671816
> *Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..
> 
> 
> ...



*looks badass bro! very nice!!!  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jan 14 2009, 09:40 PM~12708350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 14 2009, 10:46 PM~12708431
> *qvo edwin  hows it goin  bro
> *


trying to finish my lincoln for phoenix


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 15 2009, 01:40 PM~12713253
> *trying to finish my lincoln for phoenix
> *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 15 2009, 02:20 PM~12713627
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i love that setup


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 15 2009, 12:20 PM~12713627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 15 2009, 12:20 PM~12713627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE :0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

god dmn that set up is raw freak


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jan 15 2009, 07:27 PM~12716301
> *god dmn that set up is raw freak
> *


Thanks. I'm trying...lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 15 2009, 01:40 PM~12713253
> *trying to finish my lincoln for phoenix
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 15 2009, 05:14 PM~12716153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 15 2009, 01:10 PM~12713532
> *
> *


whats up bigdog :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

qvo gente


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Jan 12 2009, 12:59 AM~12676935
> *ill post come pic tomorrow all u got to do to make it work is break off all that black shit thats in there and grind a lil off the wood grain thats around the stereo kind of a bitch but well worth it :biggrin:
> *


wats up with the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 16 2009, 09:31 PM~12727670
> *whats up bigdog :biggrin:
> *



chilling at home with the kids man  starting to redo my interior soon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 17 2009, 12:10 AM~12730342
> *:wave:
> *


qvvooooooooooooo


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 15 2009, 12:20 PM~12713627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup. Its something different............ :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

damn nice  post pics of the red 04+ towncar


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Jan 17 2009, 02:11 PM~12733652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice, what year is that?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 17 2009, 04:52 PM~12734387
> *damn nice  post pics of the red 04+ towncar
> *


actually 03+ :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 17 2009, 07:23 AM~12731170
> *chilling at home with the kids man  starting to redo my interior soon :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 17 2009, 07:21 PM~12735403
> * nice, what year is that?
> *


06 I THINK


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 17 2009, 09:28 PM~12736956
> *06 I THINK
> *


 :0 thats bad, what mods do people do on them newer TC's do u know?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Just got mine out of the shop..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 18 2009, 10:30 AM~12739089
> *Just got mine out of the shop..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 18 2009, 08:30 AM~12739089
> *Just got mine out of the shop..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Jan 17 2009, 04:11 PM~12733652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh that bitch is fresh.......what is all that painted along the bottom of the car...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Does anyone know for sure if the 04-07 chrome mirror covers will work for a 98-03?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 18 2009, 10:30 AM~12739089
> *Just got mine out of the shop..
> 
> 
> ...


Suicide doors are bad ass.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 18 2009, 08:30 AM~12739089
> *Just got mine out of the shop..
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Jan 17 2009, 04:11 PM~12733652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!! :worship:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 18 2009, 09:37 AM~12739113
> *Does anyone know for sure if the 04-07 chrome mirror covers will work for a 98-03?
> *


yes it will...i'll post pics of mine if you want


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 18 2009, 02:51 PM~12740707
> *yes it will...i'll post pics of mine  if you want
> *


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 18 2009, 06:47 PM~12742410
> *
> *


did you see them on ebay? they pretty much get scratches easily so just wipe them down with a microfiber cloth to avoid it


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 15 2009, 08:14 PM~12716153
> *
> 
> 
> ...



alright A  i have thought that was the same car BUT THEIRS TOO :biggrin:
NICE PICS TOO


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 18 2009, 07:24 PM~12743118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookn good homie


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 18 2009, 07:28 PM~12743142
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lookn good  homie
> *


Dang homie i was about to say exactly that! :angry: :biggrin: Got the chrome mirror covers too.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 18 2009, 08:56 PM~12742886
> *did you see them on ebay? they pretty much get scratches easily so just wipe them down with a microfiber cloth to avoid it
> *


Yeah the chrome door accents have done the same thing. I thought about clearing them to avoid the same problem.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 18 2009, 09:24 PM~12743118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So are those the covers off ebay? Your car looks nice.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 17 2009, 06:21 PM~12735403
> * nice, what year is that?
> *


thanks it an 06


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2009, 08:35 AM~12739107
> *oh that bitch is fresh.......what is all that painted along the bottom of the car...
> *


marblized paint


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 19 2009, 06:39 AM~12747159
> *So are those the covers off ebay? Your car looks nice.
> *


Yup just type down"towncar chrome"...they got lots of parts for towncars


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 18 2009, 12:08 PM~12740353
> *FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!! :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Is that a 98 frame


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Jan 17 2009, 02:13 PM~12733670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 98 frame. That thing is a fuckn beuat


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 18 2009, 08:30 AM~12739089
> *Just got mine out of the shop..
> 
> 
> ...


Post a pic of Suicide doors open.........


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Jan 20 2009, 07:23 PM~12763692
> *Post a pic of Suicide doors open.........
> *


I did a couple of pages back.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 19 2009, 05:41 PM~12750818
> *Yup just type down"towncar chrome"...they got lots of parts for towncars
> *


Thanks for the help!


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up vic dogg


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Jan 20 2009, 04:05 PM~12762811
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Is that a 98 frame
> *


Sure is :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Jan 20 2009, 11:10 PM~12766253
> *Sure is :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

need some help....whats the best way to take off the wood trim around the radio??


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

got the trim off just need help with the wires...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

any 1 here need a 98- lincking hood


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 21 2009, 10:25 PM~12777577
> *any 1 here need a 98- lincking hood
> *


I ASKED YOU FOR A PRICE SHIPPED IN YOUR TOPIC DAYS AGO....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Anyone ever thought about trying to fix that gap between the hoods/light and grille? Does that bug anyone else?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 22 2009, 06:57 AM~12780314
> *Anyone ever thought about trying to fix that gap between the hoods/light and grille? Does that bug anyone else?
> *


yes sir. especially when it gets a little wider when hopping


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 1 2005, 08:27 AM~3208809
> *s.j.
> *


 :0


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 17 2009, 08:28 PM~12736956
> *06 I THINK
> *


naw it just has the front clip...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 22 2009, 07:57 AM~12780314
> *Anyone ever thought about trying to fix that gap between the hoods/light and grille? Does that bug anyone else?
> *


I THINK THE PROBLEM WITH THIS CARS IS THE CORE SUPPORT IS WEAK.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Jan 19 2009, 01:03 PM~12748629
> *marblized paint
> *


OH WE CALL THAT BOWLINBALL IN THA H .....NICE RIDE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jan 22 2009, 03:18 PM~12782930
> *naw it just has the front clip...
> *


AND THE QUATERS ..TRUNK... BUMPERS.... AND TAILLIGHTS ITS A TRUE 03 OR SUMBODY KNOWS WHAT TIME IT IS WITH THE UPGRADES :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

PAGE 2 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 22 2009, 05:57 AM~12780314
> *Anyone ever thought about trying to fix that gap between the hoods/light and grille? Does that bug anyone else?
> *


*actaully if you look the only the "newer" ones have it. i have a cut 98 and there isnt really a gap










there but my homie has an uncut 01 and it does have a gap and as i looked around more they all do im not sure why they did that with like the '00's and up[/color]*


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

how are you guys mounting your plaques?? thanks..


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 1 2005, 11:28 AM~3208814
> *rooster
> *


damn what kinda cylinders are those he has in the rear


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 23 2009, 05:28 AM~12790240
> *actaully if you look the only the "newer" ones have it. i have a cut 98 and there isnt really a gap
> 
> 
> ...




Mine is a 99 and has it.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 23 2009, 10:16 AM~12791921
> *Mine is a 99 and has it.
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a 98 but its not nearly as bad as these.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 23 2009, 03:21 PM~12793724
> *I've got a 98 but its not nearly as bad as these.
> *


Nah mines just stock with some paint and wheels nothing special. I drive it everyday.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 23 2009, 01:31 PM~12793806
> *Nah mines just stock with some paint and wheels nothing special. I drive it everyday.
> *


I meant by the gaps in between. But ya, with that too lol :biggrin: Mines still all white stock needing minor body work. We'll see though when this tax check come back :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone ever removed the vinyle top of one of these before??
Looks like a grip of body work will be needed after words :tears:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 23 2009, 05:37 PM~12795035
> *
> *




:nicoderm:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 23 2009, 11:30 PM~12797588
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jan 23 2009, 11:35 PM~12798074
> *:0
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Sep 3 2008, 12:09 PM~11506724
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like this combo with ghost patterns
anyone got more pics like closer to the paint...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jan 23 2009, 10:36 AM~12791088
> *how are you guys mounting your plaques?? thanks..
> *



me i have taking of the back seat screwed 2 brace and bolted the plaque on the brace and thats it


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 24 2009, 12:46 AM~12799547
> *me i have taking of the back seat screwed 2 brace and bolted the plaque on the brace and thats it
> *


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

MY 98, BOUGHT IT IN JULY LAST YEAR,DROVE IT HOME AND STARTED TEARING THE FUCKER APART. ITS IN THE LAST PHASE OF THE FIRST BUILD UP HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE IT,LOOKING FOWARD TO REPRESENT ´´UCE AKA USO C.C´´ NORTH CAROLINA TO THE FULLEST  








THE FIRST WEEK I HAD IT DID THE SPINDLE SWAP


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

HYDRO RACKS WENT NEXT  
















SITTING CLEAN ON SOME CHINAS 4 NOW WITH CILINDERS ON ALL 4 CORNERS


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

AND MY PERSONAL FAVORITE THE GOODYS 4 ONE IT COMES OUT THE PAINT SHOP NEXT WEEK WITH FRESH PAINT AND GOLD LEAFING THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE BODY :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 24 2009, 09:06 PM~12805684
> *AND MY PERSONAL FAVORITE THE GOODYS 4 ONE IT COMES OUT THE PAINT SHOP NEXT WEEK WITH FRESH PAINT AND GOLD LEAFING THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE BODY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 24 2009, 11:34 PM~12805925
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HEY JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH YOU CARNAL


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 24 2009, 09:39 PM~12805973
> *HEY JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH YOU CARNAL
> *


u got more chrome than me :cheesy: my chit will be on hold for a while


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 24 2009, 11:46 PM~12806046
> *u got more  chrome  than me  :cheesy: my chit  will be on  hold for  a while
> *


YOU´LL GET THER BRO IT TOOK ME A YEAR AND 15 TRIPS TO MEXICO


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 24 2009, 09:58 PM~12806143
> *YOU´LL GET THER BRO IT TOOK ME A YEAR AND 15 TRIPS TO MEXICO
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 24 2009, 11:06 PM~12805684
> *AND MY PERSONAL FAVORITE THE GOODYS 4 ONE IT COMES OUT THE PAINT SHOP NEXT WEEK WITH FRESH PAINT AND GOLD LEAFING THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE BODY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats what im talkin bout....... :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 25 2009, 12:21 AM~12806314
> *thats what im talkin bout....... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: I HEARD THE RUMOR THAT YOU LIKE THE GOLD AND WHITE COMBINATION  
SO YOU GUYS MAKING IT TO THE NC 5 DE MAYO CAR SHOW THIS YEAR_


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 24 2009, 09:06 PM~12805684
> *AND MY PERSONAL FAVORITE THE GOODYS 4 ONE IT COMES OUT THE PAINT SHOP NEXT WEEK WITH FRESH PAINT AND GOLD LEAFING THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE BODY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice carnal can't wait to see it in about 3 weeks looking real good bro.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 25 2009, 01:21 AM~12806694
> *damn thats nice carnal  can't  wait to see it  in  about 3 weeks    looking real good  bro.
> *


A GUEVO......SHIT CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BOMB TRUCK ON THE STREETS PRETTY SOON TO


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 24 2009, 11:40 PM~12806795
> *A GUEVO......SHIT CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BOMB TRUCK ON THE STREETS PRETTY SOON TO
> *


muy pronto


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 24 2009, 08:54 PM~12805598
> *MY 98, BOUGHT IT IN JULY LAST YEAR,DROVE IT HOME AND STARTED TEARING THE FUCKER APART. ITS IN THE LAST PHASE OF THE FIRST BUILD UP HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE IT,LOOKING FOWARD TO REPRESENT ´´UCE AKA USO C.C´´ NORTH CAROLINA TO THE FULLEST
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD UCE.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 25 2009, 12:15 AM~12806995
> *muy pronto
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jan 25 2009, 09:33 AM~12807801
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD UCE.
> *


WORLDWIDE USO


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 25 2009, 07:36 AM~12807809
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Just got my mirror covers yesterday. They fit great. So FYI 03-07 mirror covers will fit on 98-02. :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 25 2009, 03:26 PM~12809916
> *Just got my mirror covers yesterday. They fit great. So FYI 03-07 mirror covers will fit on 98-02. :biggrin:
> *


Mirror covers? Like, chrome? Pics? :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 25 2009, 02:26 PM~12809916
> *Just got my mirror covers yesterday. They fit great. So FYI 03-07 mirror covers will fit on 98-02. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

whats the best size to roll 13' or 14' without having too much of an alignment problem,cuz i had sum 14's and my alignment went to shit less than a week later,can sum1 help ??????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

93 fully wraped lincoln frame for sale ...... i'm askin 1,200







for sale


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shorts_@Jan 26 2009, 12:25 AM~12814329
> *93 fully wraped lincoln frame for sale ...... i'm askin 1,200
> 
> 
> ...


Won't work for 98-02


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jan 25 2009, 04:53 PM~12810085
> *Mirror covers? Like, chrome? Pics?  :cheesy:
> *


On ebay. 03-07 chrome mirrors covers.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 26 2009, 10:41 AM~12817760
> *
> *


qvo bro


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 26 2009, 06:08 PM~12820411
> *qvo  bro
> *


HEY BENNIE, WUTZ CRACKING VECINO DE MICHOACAN............HEY MARK FROM ORLANDO UCE SAID WUTZ UP AVER CUANDO VAN AL DENNIES AGAIN


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Sneek peek of mines! 
not cleared yet. work in progress!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 26 2009, 04:31 PM~12820619
> *HEY BENNIE, WUTZ CRACKING VECINO DE MICHOACAN............HEY MARK FROM ORLANDO UCE SAID WUTZ UP AVER CUANDO VAN AL DENNIES AGAIN
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: ora im goin to try to go over to fla this year


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 26 2009, 06:40 PM~12820719
> *Sneek peek of mines!
> not cleared yet. work in progress!
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 25 2009, 12:40 AM~12806423
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: I  HEARD THE RUMOR THAT YOU LIKE THE GOLD AND WHITE COMBINATION
> SO YOU GUYS MAKING IT TO THE NC 5 DE MAYO CAR SHOW THIS YEAR_
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 27 2009, 01:18 AM~12825519
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 26 2009, 06:42 PM~12820744
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:  ora  im goin to try to go  over to  fla  this year
> *


  PASAS POR MI FUCK THIS COLD WEATHER :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 27 2009, 01:01 PM~12829915
> * PASAS POR MI FUCK THIS COLD WEATHER :biggrin:
> *


road tripp a la casa de wil ese guey me debo breakfast :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 26 2009, 04:40 PM~12820719
> *Sneek peek of mines!
> not cleared yet. work in progress!
> 
> ...


Looking good homie are the girls going on the trunk? :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

]


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Jan 20 2009, 09:10 PM~12766253
> *Sure is :biggrin:
> *


 I see ya man shit :nicoderm:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 27 2009, 06:18 PM~12832057
> *road tripp  a la casa  de  wil    ese  guey  me  debo  breakfast  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 28 2009, 02:13 PM~12837545
> *]
> 
> 
> ...





Fawking Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jan 28 2009, 12:10 PM~12836853
> *Looking good homie are the girls going on the trunk? :thumbsup:
> *


Yes.
There is ALOT of detail that cant be seen cause of the shitty pics, but I promise the car is gonna be off the hook when done!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 28 2009, 12:13 PM~12837545
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SICC :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 28 2009, 12:13 PM~12837545
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 28 2009, 05:38 PM~12840741
> *Yes.
> There is ALOT of detail that cant be seen cause of the shitty pics, but I promise the car is gonna be off the hook when done!!!
> *


:thumbsup: Can't wait when u braking out?


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:nono: BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 28 2009, 02:13 PM~12837545
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


Nice any more pics of the car?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 29 2009, 09:29 AM~12846666
> *Nice any more pics of the car?
> *





X2... uffin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jan 28 2009, 09:40 PM~12842988
> *:thumbsup: Can't wait when u braking out?
> *


Probly in May! Car will be done alittle before that but a few club brothas wont be done untill then and I wanna break out with them!
I will also have the car at San Berdoo show!!!
I cant wait till yours is done also!!! Yours looks like it is gonna be off da chain!!!!!


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 29 2009, 07:50 AM~12846761
> *Probly in May! Car will be done alittle before that but a few club brothas wont be done untill then and I wanna break out with them!
> I will also have the car at San Berdoo show!!!
> I cant wait till yours is done also!!! Yours looks like it is gonna be off da chain!!!!!
> *


Thanks homie hope to bust out for vegas my homie did more leafing & pin strips on my tc all have more up date tomorrow the car is getting cleared today  can't wait to see the girls on your car I wanted a mural on mine :tears:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jan 29 2009, 02:45 PM~12850068
> *Thanks homie hope to bust out for vegas my homie did more leafing & pin strips on my tc all have more up date tomorrow the car is getting cleared today   can't wait to see the girls on your car I wanted a mural on mine :tears:
> *


I dont see why you cant sneak a mural in homie! put some in the door jams!!!
I should be ready for stripe and leafing next week then clear!
Your killing them with the brains blown out the bacc!
Had I known my car would be done to this level I woulda done the same!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

my old 98


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

my new t.c


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 29 2009, 10:58 PM~12855878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

my boy keola's towncar


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

http://vimeo.com/2972174
keola's t.c hoping from O'ahu Hawaii


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 29 2009, 11:08 PM~12856000
> *http://vimeo.com/2972174
> keola's t.c hoping from O'ahu Hawaii
> *


Looks like homie holding the hopping stick is straight fucking ol'boys car up!!! :guns:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 30 2009, 12:31 AM~12856183
> *Looks like homie holding the hopping stick is straight fucking ol'boys car up!!!  :guns:
> *


lucky i didn't hop my car that day.i would've been smashin some skulls if he did that to my car


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 30 2009, 12:58 AM~12855878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love it.


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 29 2009, 03:54 PM~12851317
> *I dont see why you cant sneak a mural in homie! put some in the door jams!!!
> I should be ready for stripe and leafing next week then clear!
> Your killing them with the brains blown out the bacc!
> ...










Sneak peek of the top. I want to mural the inside of my trunk  Thanks for the props on the brain blow out I didn't think no one would notice :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK+Jan 29 2009, 10:52 PM~12855800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 29 2009, 09:51 PM~12856564
> *lucky i didn't hop my car that day.i would've been smashin some skulls if he did that to my car
> *


yeah that was kinda messed up how they did the hop everybody was too close never had no room at all


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 29 2009, 07:52 PM~12855800
> *
> 
> 
> ...



























R.I.P


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 30 2009, 01:54 PM~12859801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Crap! What happened? Hurricane? :uh:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 30 2009, 02:54 PM~12859801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammm!fuckin tree.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 30 2009, 01:54 PM~12859801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 30 2009, 12:16 PM~12860373
> *Crap! What happened? Hurricane? :uh:
> *


some kid fell asleep driving and ramed my car into a tree while it was parked outside my house luckily i had taken my rims off a few days before this happened and the insurance paid me off so i was happy


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anybody has an idea how much would a complete newer front end for my 98 would cost?and do I have to change the radiator support?


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 26 2009, 04:49 AM~12816275
> *On ebay. 03-07 chrome mirrors covers.
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 30 2009, 09:52 PM~12862546
> *Anybody has an idea how much would a complete newer front end for my 98 would cost?and do I have to change the radiator support?
> *


Big bucks............. I had $1840 wrapped up in the front end of mine after I hit a deer. That was hood, upper and lower grill and headlights. Aftermarket shit didn't fit so well....so I would get the factory stuff ,but that was all 99 parts and of course the paint and labor was added to that number. 

But from what I understand you will need the header panel, fenders, hood, grill parts and the bumper to do it. The radiator support is not needed.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jan 30 2009, 10:04 PM~12862668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 30 2009, 09:19 PM~12862807
> *Big bucks............. I had $1840 wrapped up in the front end of mine after I hit a deer. That was hood, upper and lower grill and headlights. Aftermarket shit didn't fit so well....so I would get the factory stuff ,but that was all 99 parts and of course the paint and labor was added to that number.
> 
> But from what I understand you will need the header panel, fenders, hood, grill parts and the bumper to do it. The radiator support is not needed.
> *


I wonder if some wrecking yard would have one.I went to pic your part and there was a 98 updated but it was wrecked the whole front end,only one light was good.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 30 2009, 10:25 PM~12862864
> *I wonder if some wrecking yard would have one.I went to pic your part and there was a 98 updated but it was wrecked the whole front end,only one light was good.
> *




:0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 30 2009, 04:52 PM~12862546
> *Anybody has an idea how much would a complete newer front end for my 98 would cost?and do I have to change the radiator support?
> *


http://www.directfordparts.com/partlocator...t=1&catalogid=2
looks exspensive heres a link to a website that sells parts it has the fenders at like $400.00 a side


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

ebay man!thats where i looked for all my parts.thats where i found my euro/japan style headlight and taillights :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 31 2009, 01:29 AM~12865217
> *ebay man!thats where i looked for all my parts.thats where i found my euro/japan style headlight and taillights :biggrin:
> *


Post pics brudda :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2009, 12:16 AM~12863898
> *:wave:
> *






:scrutinize:




Wrong Thread Fool... :buttkick:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 30 2009, 06:03 PM~12861595
> *some kid fell asleep driving and ramed my car into a tree while it was parked outside my house luckily i had taken my rims off a few days before this happened and the insurance paid me off so i was happy
> *


Dang, hope lil homie was alright. But thats coo you got paid off though. Something similar happened to my old trick out mini van a couple years ago. I was super pissed off till the insurance gave me more than it was worth back lol. :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 31 2009, 02:27 PM~12868050
> *Post pics brudda  :0
> *


heres my headlights and i'll post my taillight later


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

my taillight anmy chrome mirror covers all from ebay


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 31 2009, 05:12 PM~12868854
> *my taillight anmy chrome mirror covers all from ebay
> 
> 
> ...


How you going to make the reverse light work if the lights are only stop and parking light?


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

i would of routed a wire frome the original reverse lightls to the taillights.but i just left it out.mainly just for looks


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I GOT A FRIEND WHO CHANGED HIS A ARMS TO 90S LINCOLN ARMS BUT THEY HIT THE FRAME WHEN HE LOCKS IT UP IS THAT NORMAL.WOULD THE CADDY ARMS DO THAT TO.HE ALSO HAD TO DO OTHER SHIT LIKE GRIND SOME OF THE SPINDLE OFF.DO U GOTTA DO THAT WIT THE CADDY ARMS?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 31 2009, 03:54 PM~12868743
> *heres my headlights and i'll post my taillight later
> 
> 
> ...


those are cool  especially tails.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 31 2009, 10:32 AM~12868075
> *Dang, hope lil homie was alright.  But thats coo you got paid off though. Something similar happened to my old trick out mini van a couple years ago. I was super pissed off till the insurance gave me more than it was worth back lol.  :biggrin:
> *


yah he was ok he actually tried to leave the scene you could hear his car trying to reverse but he had snaped his axle i was happy cause i owed money on it so it got paid of and i had couple grand left so i was cool


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 1 2009, 04:29 PM~12875779
> *TTT
> *


qvvoo edwin :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 1 2009, 09:24 PM~12877211
> *qvvoo edwin :wave:
> *


chillin doggie just saw the sorry steelers win :angry:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 1 2009, 08:29 PM~12877260
> *chillin doggie just saw the sorry steelers win :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

my lincoln town car 99 just got her


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

dash is done :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 2 2009, 10:26 PM~12889511
> *dash is done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Feb 2 2009, 10:36 PM~12889648
> *Nice..
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 2 2009, 10:26 PM~12889511
> *dash is done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  was that a bitch to take out ?????? 
i been wantin to do that to mine


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 2 2009, 11:26 PM~12889511
> *dash is done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn! looks like alot of work.nice :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 31 2009, 04:54 PM~12868743
> *heres my headlights and i'll post my taillight later
> 
> 
> ...


ONE MORE QUESTION HOMIE,ON THOES HEADLIGHT THE INNER LIGHT ARE THE MAIN LIGHTS RIGHT?OR THE SMALL ONES ARE THE MAIN HEAD LIGHTS?


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 3 2009, 01:01 AM~12890316
> *ONE MORE QUESTION HOMIE,ON THOES HEADLIGHT THE INNER LIGHT ARE THE MAIN LIGHTS RIGHT?OR THE SMALL ONES ARE THE MAIN HEAD LIGHTS?
> *


the small ones are the main.there projection.and the inners are the high lights


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 3 2009, 01:20 AM~12890443
> *the small ones are the main.there projection.and the inners are the high lights
> *


Thanks for the imfo.


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 3 2009, 01:34 AM~12890525
> *Thanks for the imfo.
> *


post pics of your car.your car is frickin nice.love your style man :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Shorts_@Feb 2 2009, 11:09 PM~12889976
> *:0   was that a bitch to take out ??????
> i been wantin to do that to mine
> *


No it wasn't to bad last year I had to put in a heater core,so this time came out lot easyer. Case this is the 2 timecit came :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 2 2009, 11:10 PM~12889986
> *damn! looks like alot of work.nice :biggrin:
> *


Thanks wasn't to bad :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 3 2009, 12:26 AM~12889511
> *dash is done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 2 2009, 10:26 PM~12889511
> *dash is done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man, shiney as a dinner plate! :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 24 2009, 09:06 PM~12805684
> *AND MY PERSONAL FAVORITE THE GOODYS 4 ONE IT COMES OUT THE PAINT SHOP NEXT WEEK WITH FRESH PAINT AND GOLD LEAFING THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE BODY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u need these tooo


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

HOW WOULD I STICK THE SWAYBAR BACK ON MY CAR WIT 91 SWAP.I KNOW U DONT NEED IT BUT SINCE MINES A DAILY I WOULD FEEL BETTER WIT IT ON.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 6 2009, 12:34 PM~12925093
> *HOW WOULD I STICK THE SWAYBAR BACK ON MY CAR WIT 91 SWAP.I KNOW U DONT NEED IT BUT SINCE MINES A DAILY I WOULD FEEL BETTER WIT IT ON.
> *


ive been wanting to do that too,,i think you need to get a sway bar from a 91 or maybe just the ends?? i need that answer too


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Feb 6 2009, 11:23 AM~12925629
> *ive been wanting to do that too,,i think you need to get a sway bar from a 91 or maybe just the ends?? i need that answer too
> *


well i once heard that the 91 wont work cus it cant mount to the newer lincoln frames.but the other thing mite work


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 5 2009, 10:19 PM~12920021
> *u need these  tooo
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ARE THEY BENNIE ???? CYLINDER DOUGHNUTS MAYBE?????


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 6 2009, 04:50 PM~12929156
> *WHAT ARE THEY BENNIE ???? CYLINDER DOUGHNUTS MAYBE?????
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I need 3/16th spacers upfront to fit 14's if I shave down the brake calipers, correct?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 6 2009, 06:50 PM~12929156
> *WHAT ARE THEY BENNIE ???? CYLINDER DOUGHNUTS MAYBE?????
> *






:yes:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

NEED SOME HELP.MY AC WORKS GOOD BUT HEATER DON'T WORK.AND WHEN I TRY TO LOWER THE FAN IT DON'T WORK EITHER.COULD IT BE A FUSE OR MY AC CONTROL?ALSO I TOPED ME GAS TANK AND NOW MY GAS GAGE MEASURES FULL.MIGHT HAVE TO DROP THE GES TANK.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 7 2009, 03:14 PM~12935850
> *NEED SOME HELP.MY AC WORKS GOOD BUT HEATER DON'T WORK.AND WHEN I TRY TO LOWER THE FAN IT DON'T WORK EITHER.COULD IT BE A FUSE OR MY AC CONTROL?ALSO I TOPED ME GAS TANK AND NOW MY GAS GAGE MEASURES FULL.MIGHT HAVE TO DROP THE GES TANK.
> *


check ur fuses on got he heater as for the gas ive topped mine but never had that problem drive it for a while n see


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 6 2009, 10:34 AM~12925093
> *HOW WOULD I STICK THE SWAYBAR BACK ON MY CAR WIT 91 SWAP.I KNOW U DONT NEED IT BUT SINCE MINES A DAILY I WOULD FEEL BETTER WIT IT ON.
> *


Get the older sway bar from the junk yard, go to the parts store and buy the correct size bushings and end link kits for the bar and bolt it on.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 7 2009, 04:51 PM~12935711
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: WHATS CRACKING USO


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 7 2009, 04:20 PM~12935889
> *check ur  fuses on  got he  heater as  for the  gas  ive topped mine  but never had that  problem    drive it for a  while n see
> *


I TRIED IT AND I RAN OUT OF GAS.THAT'S HOW I FOUND OUT MY GAGE WAS STUCK.IT ALWAYS MARKED FULL.


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 7 2009, 04:14 PM~12935850
> *NEED SOME HELP.MY AC WORKS GOOD BUT HEATER DON'T WORK.AND WHEN I TRY TO LOWER THE FAN IT DON'T WORK EITHER.COULD IT BE A FUSE OR MY AC CONTROL?ALSO I TOPED ME GAS TANK AND NOW MY GAS GAGE MEASURES FULL.MIGHT HAVE TO DROP THE GES TANK.
> *


the a/c problem is the speed control resistor its about 50 buck at a local ford dealership.i had the same problem.but its a bitch to get to its located on the heater core cover behind the engine passenger side.heres a link about that http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00062.html


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 7 2009, 04:56 PM~12936406
> *:wave:  :wave: WHATS CRACKING USO
> *


qvo bro how u doin


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 7 2009, 05:08 PM~12936469
> *I TRIED  IT AND I RAN OUT OF GAS.THAT'S HOW I FOUND OUT MY GAGE WAS STUCK.IT ALWAYS MARKED FULL.
> *


 :0 damnn that sucks dont know what to tell u the only problem ive had with mine is that i was using unleaded gas and it gave me problems now i put in premium n the bastad runs good :angry:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 7 2009, 11:22 AM~12934433
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 7 2009, 11:46 PM~12938361
> *:wave:
> *






:nicoderm:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G+Feb 6 2009, 09:34 AM~12925093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

If anyone grinded calipers and put 3/16th inch spacers for their 14's instead of the spindle swap PM me.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 7 2009, 11:42 PM~12938316
> *qvo  bro how u doin
> *


VERRY VERRY GOOD BRO 7 DIAS MAS AND IM IN MEX CHILLIN FOR ABOUT A MONTH


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

my baby came out for the first time


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 8 2009, 03:11 PM~12942222
> *If anyone grinded calipers and put 3/16th inch spacers for their 14's instead of the spindle swap PM me.
> *


TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 8 2009, 07:15 PM~12943528
> *TTT
> *


Why do you ask?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I was told it was an option. I just wanna know generally how far down the calipers need to go down. And if it's a smart way to go safety wise.

*Edit*

And Lol @ Your avatar. I watched that shit for like 5 minutes. :cheesy:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2009, 04:36 PM~12943210
> *my baby came out for the first time
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2009, 06:36 PM~12943210
> *my baby came out for the first time
> 
> 
> ...





Looks Badass Edwin... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 8 2009, 10:53 PM~12946077
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 7 2009, 06:22 PM~12936540
> *the a/c problem is the speed control resistor its about 50 buck at a local ford dealership.i had the same problem.but its a bitch to get to its located on the heater core cover behind the engine passenger side.heres a link about that http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00062.html
> *


THANKS FOR THE IMFO HOMIE.I SURE NEED TO FIX THAT PROBLEM CAUSE WE WENT OUT FOR A DRIVE AND IT WAS COLD AS F**K.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

SOMEBODY ANSWER MY FUCKING QUESTION! 

Just kidding ...

But seriously, I wanna know if that's a smart way to go or not.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 8 2009, 04:17 PM~12943089
> *VERRY VERRY GOOD BRO 7 DIAS MAS AND IM IN MEX CHILLIN FOR ABOUT A MONTH
> *


 :0 :cheesy: a mendigo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: good luck out there dont drink the water :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 9 2009, 12:05 AM~12947037
> *:0  :cheesy: a mendigo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  good luck  out there dont  drink the water  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO WATER, JUST MICHELADAS, THE REAL DEAL NOT THAT BUDWEISER AND BUD LIGHT BULLSHIT CHELADAS :biggrin: 
IM GONNA FINISH CHROMING OUT THE REST OF MY STUFF FOR THE LINCOLN TO


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 9 2009, 10:32 AM~12949441
> *NO WATER, JUST MICHELADAS, THE REAL DEAL NOT THAT BUDWEISER AND BUD LIGHT BULLSHIT CHELADAS :biggrin:
> IM GONNA FINISH CHROMING OUT THE REST OF MY STUFF FOR THE LINCOLN TO
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 8 2009, 08:12 PM~12944045
> *I was told it was an option. I just wanna know generally how far down the calipers need to go down. And if it's a smart way to go safety wise.
> 
> *Edit*
> ...


You can do it that way ,the reason why everyone does the swap is because with the spacers you can only get a couple of turns out of the lug nuts before they run out of threads on the stud. This raises your chances at breaking the studs. And the amount of material you have to take off of the calipers will make them unsafe.

I ran 14's for two years on lug adapters and had good sucess but I have been told those will break in time too.

So to answer your question the safest way is to go ahead and do the swap.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2009, 04:36 PM~12943210
> *my baby came out for the first time
> 
> 
> ...


HEY EDWIN.... LOOKS GOOD MORE PIC'S ......


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2009, 04:36 PM~12943210
> *my baby came out for the first time
> 
> 
> ...


CARS LOOKIN GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 9 2009, 11:23 AM~12950365
> *You can do it that way ,the reason why everyone does the swap is because with the spacers you can only get a couple of turns out of the lug nuts before they run out of threads on the stud.  This raises your chances at breaking the studs. And the amount of material you have to take off of the calipers will make them unsafe.
> 
> I ran 14's for two years on lug adapters and had good sucess but I have been told those will break in time too.
> ...


Alright. I think i'll go this way then do the swap when juice comes.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 9 2009, 08:32 AM~12949441
> *NO WATER, JUST MICHELADAS, THE REAL DEAL NOT THAT BUDWEISER AND BUD LIGHT BULLSHIT CHELADAS :biggrin:
> IM GONNA FINISH CHROMING OUT THE REST OF MY STUFF FOR THE LINCOLN TO
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: y tomas tequila bueno nada de esa chingadera de patron :barf:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Feb 9 2009, 11:42 AM~12949972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOMAS CAZADOREZ


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 9 2009, 07:29 PM~12955296
> *:biggrin:
> NOMAS CAZADOREZ
> *


 :0 :0 :0 no te ballas a enpedar nutzy .. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 9 2009, 07:29 PM~12955296
> *:biggrin:
> NOMAS CAZADOREZ
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 9 2009, 07:40 PM~12955415
> *:0  :0  :0  no te ballas a enpedar nutzy .. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 9 2009, 07:41 PM~12955427
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


waz up bro como estas ..


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 9 2009, 07:52 PM~12955553
> *waz up bro como estas ..
> *


bien aqui en el pinche tiempo q vale madre first cold then warm all we need more snow :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 9 2009, 06:26 PM~12953460
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: y  tomas  tequila  bueno  nada  de  esa  chingadera  de patron  :barf:
> *




:uh:



Que Chingados Sabes Tu? Pinche Wino Barrato.... :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 9 2009, 09:29 PM~12955296
> *NOMAS CAZADOREZ
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 9 2009, 11:56 AM~12950675
> *HEY EDWIN.... LOOKS GOOD MORE PIC'S ......
> *


thanks girl i got the undercarriege for sale lmk whats up complete 90 swap too  anybody los angeles area only


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2009, 04:36 PM~12943210
> *my baby came out for the first time
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE, AND PATTERNS ON TOP. SICK


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 10 2009, 11:14 AM~12961603
> *CLEAN RIDE, AND PATTERNS ON TOP. SICK
> *


THANKS


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 9 2009, 10:38 PM~12958130
> *:uh:
> Que Chingados Sabes Tu? Pinche Wino Barrato.... :roflmao:
> *


mamon :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 10 2009, 06:05 PM~12964746
> *mamon  :biggrin:
> *





:rofl:





:cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 10 2009, 04:27 PM~12964958
> *:rofl:
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 10 2009, 06:30 PM~12964988
> *:biggrin:
> *





So Whats New? Where The Hoes At?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 9 2009, 08:00 PM~12955660
> *bien  aqui  en el  pinche tiempo  q  vale madre  first cold  then  warm  all we need more  snow  :biggrin:
> *


more snow :burn: :burn: :burn: hno:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 10 2009, 07:26 PM~12966601
> *more snow  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  hno:
> *


ttt


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 10 2009, 04:36 PM~12965042
> *So Whats New?  Where The Hoes At?
> *


 :nono: :angel:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 10 2009, 04:36 PM~12965042
> *So Whats New?  Where The Hoes At?
> *


in their house :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 10 2009, 07:26 PM~12966601
> *more snow  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  hno:
> *


not for now just rain :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 10 2009, 10:54 PM~12967527
> *:nono:  :angel:
> *





:angel:






:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 10 2009, 11:29 PM~12968170
> *in their  house  :biggrin:
> *






:angry:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

will 97 towncar lower a-arms fit 98-2002 towncars?just wanna make sure before i purchase


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 11 2009, 02:57 AM~12970195
> *will 97 towncar lower a-arms fit 98-2002 towncars?just wanna make sure before i purchase
> *


i was told yes, but what do i know


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 11 2009, 05:17 AM~12970919
> *i was told yes, but what do i know
> *


thank you man :biggrin: your the only guy who replied back to me.thats all i wanted to know


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 11 2009, 06:28 AM~12970931
> *thank you man :biggrin: your the only guy who replied back to me.thats all i wanted to know
> *


He is correct. 95-02


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 9 2009, 09:40 PM~12955415
> *:0  :0  :0  no te ballas a enpedar nutzy .. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 10 2009, 12:40 AM~12958173
> *
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

so do i just need the end links and put them on my 98 bar or do i need the whole 91 bar to put it back on my car


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 29 2009, 10:58 PM~12855878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: That's badass.....beautiful TC.


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2009, 04:36 PM~12943210
> *my baby came out for the first time
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Whoa :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Feb 11 2009, 03:37 PM~12974980
> *:wow: Whoa  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Checc his video link in signature. Looks reaaal good rollin!  Looks like a big apple jolly rancher on steroids lol.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 11 2009, 09:44 AM~12971346
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Skeet On Your Face? :dunno:







Cochino... :barf:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 11 2009, 07:44 AM~12971346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn carnal you always come up with some funny shit ..... :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 11 2009, 08:01 PM~12977655
> *Skeet On Your Face? :dunno:
> Cochino... :barf:
> *


ora tu cabron ya no conoses .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MY HOMIE Q'S OLD TOWNCAR


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 11 2009, 10:29 PM~12978001
> *
> 
> 
> ...





I Remember He Had It For Sale In The Classifieds...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

this is something that annoys the shit outta me, but has anyone ever heard of people calling these cars baby huey's?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 12 2009, 01:44 AM~12980349
> *this is something that annoys the shit outta me, but has anyone ever heard of people calling these cars baby huey's?
> *






:wow:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 11 2009, 10:29 PM~12978001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those 14's?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 12 2009, 08:33 AM~12981301
> *Are those 14's?
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 10 2009, 11:57 PM~12970195
> *will 97 towncar lower a-arms fit 98-2002 towncars?just wanna make sure before i purchase
> *



*they sure will  *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 11 2009, 08:29 PM~12978001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this one? Thing looks badass!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 11 2009, 06:18 PM~12975868
> *Checc his video link in signature. Looks reaaal good rollin!  Looks like a big apple jolly rancher on steroids lol.
> *


lol thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

That Video Is Boomin... :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 11 2009, 10:44 PM~12980349
> *this is something that annoys the shit outta me, but has anyone ever heard of people calling these cars baby huey's?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I ASKED A FRIEND TO GET ME THE END LINKS TO 91 SWAY BAR BUT HE GOT THEM FROM A 92.WOULD THEM WORK


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 12 2009, 07:38 AM~12981311
> *:biggrin: yes sir
> *


Looks good on there.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 7 2009, 07:22 PM~12936540
> *the a/c problem is the speed control resistor its about 50 buck at a local ford dealership.i had the same problem.but its a bitch to get to its located on the heater core cover behind the engine passenger side.heres a link about that http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00062.html
> *


thats some good info rite there!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 13 2009, 10:19 PM~12998984
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:   :scrutinize:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 14 2009, 02:47 PM~13003290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 14 2009, 04:47 PM~13003290
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:wow:



That Thang Is Fierce...


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 14 2009, 03:47 PM~13003290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


God DAMN.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 14 2009, 05:17 PM~13004097
> *God DAMN.
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:dunno: any one have custom interior post it up :dunno:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 3 2006, 06:07 AM~6295006
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FRONT END IS NO JOKE.HOW HARD IS IT TO ADOPT TO A LATE 98 TC.THINKING OF BUYING A 98


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Feb 15 2009, 01:51 AM~13006661
> *THIS FRONT END IS NO JOKE.HOW HARD IS IT TO ADOPT TO A LATE 98 TC.THINKING OF BUYING A 98
> *


fenders, hood, core support, headlights, bumper and your done. Might as well just buy a new one and swap the frames out with an older one.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

WASHED AND WAXED HER TODAY


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 15 2009, 02:03 PM~13009218
> *WASHED AND WAXED HER TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Got my rims on the way in the mail, now I just need constant warm weather and no more damn snow.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

By the way, do the stereos for the 98-02 have audio outputs for subs? I have the Alpine stock setup in my car with the 5 disc changer if that makes a difference.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

are all the steering linkages the same 90-2002?  :dunno:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 8 2009, 08:52 PM~12946062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

has anyone had there transmission go out cus yall are riding on 13s cause i dont really wanna ride 14s but i dont wanna lose my trans more


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 16 2009, 12:07 AM~13013936
> *has anyone had there transmission go out cus yall are riding on 13s cause i dont really wanna ride 14s but i dont wanna lose my trans more
> *





:wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 15 2009, 07:03 PM~13009218
> *WASHED AND WAXED HER TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Me too








:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 16 2009, 02:39 AM~13015008
> *Me too
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 16 2009, 02:39 AM~13015008
> *Me too
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 16 2009, 12:41 AM~13015018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The Townsen Dodge Towncar....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 16 2009, 03:29 PM~13017460
> *The Townsen Dodge Towncar....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 16 2009, 02:29 PM~13017460
> *The Townsen Dodge Towncar....
> 
> 
> ...




You Mean The Towbin Dodge Outta Vegas? Chopps???


If So, Its Darkside Juiced... uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 16 2009, 04:37 PM~13018614
> *You Mean The Towbin Dodge Outta Vegas? Chopps???
> If So, Its Darkside Juiced... uffin:
> *


Yeah thats what I meant. I saw it on ebay today.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 15 2009, 03:10 PM~13010030
> *By the way, do the stereos for the 98-02 have audio outputs for subs? I have the Alpine stock setup in my car with the 5 disc changer if that makes a difference.
> *


:dunno: Anyone know?


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

just a couple more touch up:biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 16 2009, 02:29 PM~13017460
> *The Townsen Dodge Towncar....
> 
> 
> ...


like it better without the top


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 16 2009, 05:54 PM~13019830
> *just a couple more touch up:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie can't wait to see it finished


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Feb 17 2009, 12:56 PM~13019851
> *like it better without the top
> *


i like it, but it would look badass if the top was black


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 15 2009, 11:07 PM~13013936
> *has anyone had there transmission go out cus yall are riding on 13s cause i dont really wanna ride 14s but i dont wanna lose my trans more
> *


I put over 4000 miles on my trany since I had it on 13s and it still drive like a champ


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 17 2009, 02:50 AM~13025979
> *I put over 4000 miles on my trany since I had it on 13s and it still drive like a champ
> *


13's won't kill your transmission..........if your transmission goes out on 13's you most likely had problems before that.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Feb 17 2009, 02:23 AM~13025842
> *i like it, but it would look badass if the top was black
> *


I would have to agree.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 16 2009, 06:26 PM~13019522
> *Yeah thats what I meant. I saw it on ebay today.
> *






They've Been Trying To Sell That Thing Forever, Shit, Longer Than Ive Been Tryina Sell My Lac. They Must Be Asking A Real Pretty Penny For It...


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Feb 15 2009, 09:52 PM~13013723
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 16 2009, 03:52 PM~13019803
> *:dunno: Anyone know?
> *


no they dont pm if u have any questions on stero i just put a complete system in mine


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Feb 16 2009, 04:56 PM~13019851
> *like it better without the top
> *


I LIKE WITH. BUT THEN AGAIN, IM OLD SCHOOL


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 17 2009, 03:54 PM~13031581
> *I LIKE WITH. BUT THEN AGAIN, IM OLD SCHOOL
> *


me too, i think it looks good.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 16 2009, 06:54 PM~13019830
> *just a couple more touch up:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 17 2009, 08:31 AM~13026633
> *They've Been Trying To Sell That Thing Forever, Shit, Longer Than Ive Been Tryina Sell My Lac. They Must Be Asking A Real Pretty Penny For It...
> *


Well you know thats the only new body style Town car thats lifted. :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 17 2009, 05:13 PM~13030644
> *no they dont pm if u have any questions on stero i just put a complete system in mine
> *


I was going to say I replaced mine with an aftermarket but I didn't remember any rca outputs back there.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 18 2009, 12:01 PM~13038692
> *Well you know thats the only new body style Town car thats lifted. :uh:
> *





:nono:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 18 2009, 12:01 PM~13038692
> *Well you know thats the only new body style Town car thats lifted. :uh:
> *


I don't think that is a real 03


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 17 2009, 05:13 AM~13026441
> *13's won't kill your transmission..........if your transmission goes out on 13's you most likely had problems before that.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 18 2009, 02:35 PM~13040002
> *I don't think that is a real 03
> *


Nope it was 98. He even said that on his show when he still had the 98 style front and back end on it.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

yall would have a blast in nyc, nothing but towncars in the streets.


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

98+ towncar rear-end plate 1/2 steel


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2009, 05:36 PM~12943210
> *my baby came out for the first time
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WAY TOO SICK i bet alot of haters were hatin that night


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

any body have the pics of the licoln with the 350??


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 19 2009, 01:25 AM~13047398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 19 2009, 01:25 AM~13047398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeee


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 19 2009, 02:14 AM~13047477
> *any body have the pics of the licoln with the 350??
> *


here you go homie. thats my homie westcoastridin car .


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Feb 19 2009, 03:12 AM~13047473
> *THATS WAY TOO SICK i bet alot of haters were hatin that night
> *


i got alot of those homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 19 2009, 12:02 PM~13049560
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: whats crackin doggie  doing new stuff to the towncar


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Feb 19 2009, 04:12 AM~13047473
> *THATS WAY TOO SICK i bet alot of haters were hatin that night
> *



its hard to hate that car man


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Feb 19 2009, 07:14 AM~13047781
> *how much  :biggrin:
> *


from empire customs :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 19 2009, 10:39 AM~13049376
> *here you go homie. thats my homie westcoastridin car .
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 16 2009, 12:29 PM~13017460
> *The Townsen Dodge Towncar....
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 19 2009, 02:51 PM~13051497
> *thanks bro
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

sup gente


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WELL MY MY FRIEND CHANGED OUT HIS A ARMS TO 90S ARMS BUT HE SAID HE HAD TO DO ALOT OF SHIT TO IT LIKE GRINDING DOWN THE BACK OF HIS SPINDLE AND DIFFERENT OTHER SHIT.AND IS IT NORMAL FOR THE ARMS TO HIT THE FRAME WHEN THE FRONT IS LOCKED UP?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

My 98 took a dump on me, so if anyone wants one, mines is now up 4 sale for just 2500. Minor body work needed only on the front bumpers left side and under the lower back bumper. I'll repost pics tomorro of it. Location is Las Vegas.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 19 2009, 06:01 PM~13053165
> *WELL MY MY FRIEND CHANGED OUT HIS A ARMS TO 90S ARMS BUT HE SAID HE HAD TO DO ALOT OF SHIT TO IT LIKE GRINDING DOWN THE BACK OF HIS SPINDLE AND DIFFERENT OTHER SHIT.AND IS IT NORMAL FOR THE ARMS TO HIT THE FRAME WHEN THE FRONT IS LOCKED UP?
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 20 2009, 01:10 AM~13056541
> *:0
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Can someone post a diagram on a fuse box on a 98.I keep blowing a fuse and I don't know what it is.top right second fuse.


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 20 2009, 12:38 AM~13056951
> *Can someone post a diagram on a fuse box on a 98.I keep blowing a fuse and I don't know what it is.top right second fuse.
> *


look in your manual homie there should be a diagram there


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 20 2009, 01:38 AM~13056951
> *Can someone post a diagram on a fuse box on a 98.I keep blowing a fuse and I don't know what it is.top right second fuse.
> *


I asume you don't have a manual here is a place to download the manual for free.

Here is the link
You need page 117


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 19 2009, 11:27 PM~13055999
> *My 98 took a dump on me, so if anyone wants one, mines is now up 4 sale for just 2500. Minor body work needed only on the front bumpers left side and under the lower back bumper. I'll repost pics tomorro of it.    Location is Las Vegas.
> *


Wanna part it out?


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 20 2009, 11:01 AM~13059724
> *Wanna part it out?
> *


X2
:biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 21 2008, 09:29 PM~12494503
> *well, I guess I may as well ask, since you guys seem to have a lot of diagnostic advice here,.... my 2000 T.C. ..... when i put the turn signals on, i hear it clicking and the bright side light in the headlamp comes on,... but no actual flashin signal lights, either front or rear. I havent looked into it yet, but thought id ask before i dig into it
> *


Just for everyone's reference... this ended up being the LCM (Lighting Control Module). The LCM's subsystem functions include headlamps with autolamps, turn signal lamps/hazard flasher lamps, cornering lamps, parking lamps, daytime running lamps (Canada only), courtesy lamps, demand lamps, battery saver, backlighting, and interfaces with the driver door module for illuminated entry. And for further clarification of the LCM's subsystems... demand lighting includes lamps that are illuminated by directly actuating a switch. Hope this helps with similar and dissimilar problems! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 20 2009, 10:13 PM~13064771
> *Just for everyone's reference... this ended up being the LCM (Lighting Control Module).  The LCM's subsystem functions include headlamps with autolamps, turn signal lamps/hazard flasher lamps, cornering lamps, parking lamps, daytime running lamps (Canada only), courtesy lamps, demand lamps, battery saver, backlighting, and interfaces with the driver door module for illuminated entry.  And for further clarification of the LCM's subsystems... demand lighting includes lamps that are illuminated by directly actuating a switch.  Hope this helps with similar and dissimilar problems!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 20 2009, 12:27 AM~13055999
> *My 98 took a dump on me, so if anyone wants one, mines is now up 4 sale for just 2500. Minor body work needed only on the front bumpers left side and under the lower back bumper. I'll repost pics tomorro of it.    Location is Las Vegas.
> *


Define took a dump.....


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anymore pics of this one? so these 03 style town cars do people do a frame swap with 98-02 style or what? or can you just swap out the front end


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 21 2009, 04:17 PM~13069769
> *anymore pics of this one? so these 03 style town  cars do people do a frame swap with 98-02 style or what? or can you just swap out the front end
> 
> 
> ...


03 must have a frame swap.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 21 2009, 03:29 PM~13070394
> *03 must have a frame swap.
> *


what year frames they use?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 21 2009, 06:55 PM~13070552
> *what year frames they use?
> *



98-2000


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_FLEETBROUM,* Big nene 1*, 96BIG_BODY

wasup nene


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 21 2009, 02:17 PM~13069769
> *so these 03 style town  cars do people do a frame swap with 98-02 style or what? or can you just swap out the front end
> *


Pre 2003 Lincoln Town Cars, Ford Crown Victorias, Mercury Grand Marquis and Mercury Marauders all have a solid frame with a crossmember. Below is an exploded view of the front suspension...










Post 2002 Lincoln Town Cars, Ford Crown Victorias, Mercury Grand Marquis and Mercury Marauders all have a cast aluminum front crossmember and use rack & pinon style steering. What would be the front spring pocket (these cars use a strut/ spring assembly) is cast into this crossmember. Also, the lower control arms bolt into this aluminum crossmember. Below is an exploded view of the front suspension...










I think it would be easier to swap out the frame and suspension... and stronger, than trying to work with the stock components. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

thats good info :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2009, 04:50 PM~13070835
> *Pre 2003 Lincoln Town Cars, Ford Crown Victorias, Mercury Grand Marquis and Mercury Marauders all have a solid frame with a crossmember.  Below is an exploded view of the front suspension...
> 
> 
> ...


do you know if everything lines up with the mounts on he 98-02 frames and the 03 body? what other mods have to be done?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 21 2009, 05:59 PM~13070883
> *do you know if everything lines up with the mounts on he 98-02 frames and the 03 body? what other mods have to be done?
> *


I've never looked into it myself, but with everything custom... there's always a way to make it work. I know that you would have to convert over from the rack style steering gear and swap out the entire front suspension. All the basic part numbers of the rear suspension components stayed the same from one generation to the next, but if you're even asking, I'm assuming that would all be getting messed with anyways. Below are the frame alignment specs and a break down of the steering systems from both generations... I'll let you guys figure it out. :biggrin: 

*Pre 2003*




























1 -- 1222.0 mm (48.11 inch) 
2 -- 1052.0 mm (41.41 inch) 
3 -- 1311.0 mm (51.61 inch) 
4 -- 1230.0 mm (48.42 inch) 
5 -- 1015.80 mm (40.00 inch) 
6 -- 1234.0 mm (48.58 inch) 
7 -- 1117.0 mm (43.97 inch) 
8 -- 1101.0 mm (43.34 inch) 
9 -- 25.0 mm (0.98 inch) 
10 -- 1104.0 mm (43.46 inch) 
11 -- 1897.2 mm (74.69 inch) 
12 -- 2599.2 mm (102.33 inch) 
13 -- 2993.2 mm (117.84 inch) 
14 -- 3660.7 mm (114.12 inch) 
15 -- 192.6 mm (7.58 inch) 

*Post 2002*



















1 -- 1,040 mm (41.6 in) 
2 -- 1,311 mm (52.44 in) 
3 -- 1,052 mm (42.08 in) 
4 -- 1,231 mm (49.24 in) 
5 -- 1,226 mm (49.04 in) 
6 -- 1,015 mm (40.6 in) 
7 -- 1,120 mm (44.8 in) 
8 -- 473 mm (18.92 in) 
9 -- 1,563 mm (62.52 in) 
10 -- 2,747 mm (102.24 in) 
11 -- 3,787 mm (151.48 in) 
12 -- 4,913 mm (196.52 in) 
13 -- 107 mm (4.28 in) 
14 -- 355 mm (14.2 in) 
15 -- 234 mm (9.36 in) 
16 -- 81 mm (3.24 in) 

You can see from the pictures alone that there are obvious differences in both power steering lines and mounting, as well as the frame dimensions. BTW... the dimensions are measured between the centers of the existing holes in the underbody and dimension tolerances are ± 3 mm (0.12 in). Again, I hope this information helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2009, 05:42 PM~13071185
> *I've never looked into it myself, but with everything custom... there's always a way to make it work.  I know that you would have to convert over from the rack style steering gear and swap out the entire front suspension.  All the basic part numbers of the rear suspension components stayed the same from one generation to the next, but if you're even asking, I'm assuming that would all be getting messed with anyways.  Below are the frame alignment specs and a break down of the steering systems from both generations... I'll let you guys figure it out.  :biggrin:
> 
> Pre 2003
> ...


holy shit :0 im bound to get lost :biggrin: good info though


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

y is the reason anyways to swap frames? could you get away with just swaping the whole front suspension? again talking about the 03 style TCs


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 21 2009, 07:06 PM~13071347
> *y is the reason anyways to swap frames? could you get away with just swaping the whole front suspension? again talking about the 03 style TCs
> *


The main problem I see is that cast aluminum crossmember; not the suspension... but if you swap the frames to get rid of that... you have to swap out everything.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2009, 06:10 PM~13071379
> *The main problem I see is that cast aluminum crossmember; not the suspension... but if you swap the frames to get rid of that... you have to swap out everything.
> *


i see


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

you guys done this swap few times? how much would something like this cost at a shop


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 21 2009, 04:17 PM~13069769
> *anymore pics of this one? so these 03 style town  cars do people do a frame swap with 98-02 style or what? or can you just swap out the front end
> 
> 
> ...


i THINK ITS EASIER TO GET A 98-02 LINCOLN AND SWAP OUT THE FRONT END... iNSTEAD OF BUYING A 03 N NEWER LINCOLN N SWAPING FRAME...

oN BY THE WAY THAT RED TOWNCAR IS BADD!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 21 2009, 03:17 PM~13069769
> *anymore pics of this one? so these 03 style town  cars do people do a frame swap with 98-02 style or what? or can you just swap out the front end
> 
> 
> ...


1 bad lincoln.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Earlier I asked for a diagram for the fuse box.my home computer don't work so im on my phone.I would appreciate if someone can post one like the suspention diagram.thanks.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 21 2009, 07:42 PM~13071591
> *Earlier I asked for a diagram for the fuse box.my home computer don't work so im on my phone.I would appreciate if someone can post one like the suspention diagram.thanks.
> *


What year and what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 19 2009, 11:38 PM~13056951
> *Can someone post a diagram on a fuse box on a 98.I keep blowing a fuse and I don't know what it is.top right second fuse.
> *


Never mind... I answered my own question. Here is both the instrument panel fuse box and the engine compartment fuse box (I'm not sure which one you were asking for) on a '98 Town Car. :biggrin: 

*Engine Compartment*










*Instrument Panel*



















*Power Distribution*

All Maxi-fuses and Fuses in the Engine Compartment Fuse Box, the Ignition Switch and the Main Light Switch are powered at all times, as are Fuses 4, 8, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18 and 12 c.b. The other fuses are powered through the Ignition Switch.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Feb 21 2009, 08:12 PM~13071761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE PISTONS U RUNNING IN THE FRONT AND BACK?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 19 2009, 10:39 AM~13049376
> *here you go homie. thats my homie westcoastridin car .
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR USED TO BE IN UCE, IT WAS OWNED BY LINCOLNJAMES I BELIEVE FROM HERE ON LAYITLOW, CHEEKS KNOWS AS WELL.. :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2009, 09:18 PM~13071793
> *Never mind... I answered my own question.  Here is both the instrument panel fuse box and the engine compartment fuse box (I'm not sure which one you were asking for) on a '98 Town Car.  :biggrin:
> 
> Engine Compartment
> ...


Thanks a lot for taking some time to post the diagram.now I got to fire out why the fuse keep popping.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 21 2009, 11:32 PM~13073352
> *Thanks a lot for taking some time to post the diagram.now I got to fire out why the fuse keep popping.
> *


No problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 22 2009, 12:52 AM~13072964
> *WHAT SIZE PISTONS  U RUNNING IN THE FRONT AND BACK?
> *



i guess 8&12 or 8&10


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyone knows what goes into switching front ends off of an 03 to a 98-02?


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I TOLD A FRIEND TO GET ME 91 END LINKS FOR MY 98 BAR BUT HE GOT ME 92S.WOULD THESE STILL WORK ON 91 SPINDLES


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 22 2009, 07:21 PM~13078453
> *
> 
> 
> ...





How Many Damn Times Are You Going To Ask The Same Shit In Different Formats?

They Are The Same...


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 21 2009, 10:52 PM~13072964
> *WHAT SIZE PISTONS  U RUNNING IN THE FRONT AND BACK?
> *


8&12


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 22 2009, 05:57 PM~13078732
> *How Many Damn Times Are You Going To Ask The Same Shit In Different Formats?
> 
> They Are The Same...
> *


 :0 easssyyy killer :biggrin: q ondas cabron :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i get to join the towncar club,,, 2000 presidental edition (yeah i no the wheels have to go) gonna go black spokes and chrome dish.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 22 2009, 08:27 PM~13079638
> *i get to join the towncar club,,, 2000 presidental edition  (yeah i no the wheels have to go) gonna go black spokes and chrome dish.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: I looked for a black one for so long and couldn't find one here, so I got a white one. That's okay, the white paint/white leather grew on me and I love it. But I really wanted a black one.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 22 2009, 09:25 PM~13079614
> *:0 easssyyy  killer  :biggrin:  q ondas  cabron  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Not Much Homie... Fawker Pisses Me Off... He Posts The Same Shit All Over The Damn Forums... He Gets Answered And Asks Again In A Different Manner... WTF. :angry: 


If Only He Really Contributed, Soo Many Fawkers Wouldnt Ignore Em... :angry:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

just did it over the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 23 2009, 02:37 AM~13083230
> *just did it over the weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





Looks Good... :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 23 2009, 12:37 AM~13083230
> *just did it over the weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 23 2009, 02:37 AM~13083230
> *just did it over the weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Shit looks really good!!


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

SCRILLA CAN GO SUCK A DICK :0


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2009, 08:18 PM~13071793
> *Never mind... I answered my own question.  Here is both the instrument panel fuse box and the engine compartment fuse box (I'm not sure which one you were asking for) on a '98 Town Car.  :biggrin:
> 
> Engine Compartment
> ...


IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS TO.THANKS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 23 2009, 05:04 PM~13087883
> *SCRILLA CAN GO SUCK A DICK :0
> *






:uh:




That Actually Made More Sense Than Your Posts... 



WHATADUMBFUCK. :thumbsdown:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 23 2009, 03:45 PM~13088378
> *:uh:
> That Actually Made More Sense Than Your Posts...
> WHATADUMBFUCK. :thumbsdown:
> *


OH SO U DO SUCK DICK HUH :0 I WAS WONDERING Y UR FAGGET ASS IS ALWAYS IN THE SAME TOPICS IM IN.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Kill that evil noise brothas! My 98's up for grab ya'll only $2,500.
Needs 2 new mortor coils tho.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 22 2009, 07:37 PM~13079736
> *:angry:  I looked for a black one for so long and couldn't find one here, so I got a white one. That's okay, the white paint/white leather grew on me and I love it. But I really wanted a black one.
> *


x2 lol. But now i aint finna have sqwot!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 21 2009, 06:08 AM~13067399
> *Define took a dump.....
> *


my bad bro, just saw this.
2 of my coils went out on motor. So only 6 are firing off right now.


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

:nicoderm: entonces :nicoderm:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Feb 23 2009, 12:37 AM~13083230
> *just did it over the weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 23 2009, 04:15 PM~13088668
> *OH SO U DO SUCK DICK HUH :0 I WAS WONDERING Y UR FAGGET ASS IS ALWAYS IN THE SAME TOPICS IM IN.
> *



* noone wants to hear your negativity bro*


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

ANYBODY NEED A DRIVER SIDE LIGHT????? GOLD GRILL AND TRUNK GRILL????
AND POSSIBLY THE DOOR PANELS AND LEATHER SEATS ALL OUT OF A 98 EXECUTIVE?????
INTERIOR IS A DARK NAVY BLUE LEATHER OF COURSE AND IN VERRY NICE CONDITION


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 23 2009, 07:45 PM~13091009
> *ANYBODY NEED A DRIVER SIDE LIGHT????? GOLD GRILL AND TRUNK GRILL????
> AND POSSIBLY THE DOOR PANELS AND LEATHER SEATS ALL OUT OF A 98 EXECUTIVE?????
> INTERIOR IS A DARK NAVY BLUE LEATHER OF COURSE AND IN VERRY NICE CONDITION
> *


 :0 qvvooooooooo


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 23 2009, 06:15 PM~13088668
> *OH SO U DO SUCK DICK HUH :0 I WAS WONDERING Y UR FAGGET ASS IS ALWAYS IN THE SAME TOPICS IM IN.
> *





BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA... :roflmao:






WHAT A JOKE... :thumbsdown:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 22 2009, 01:21 PM~13077293
> *anyone knows what goes into switching front ends off of an 03 to a 98-02?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Individualsms (Mar 24, 2004)

06 just finished


----------



## Individualsms (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Individualsms (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms+Feb 24 2009, 12:59 AM~13093685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 23 2009, 10:02 PM~13093718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 badass :yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 24 2009, 12:59 AM~13093685
> *06 just finished
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure its done......its got the stock paint on it. :biggrin:
Looks nice though.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 23 2009, 07:45 PM~13091009
> *ANYBODY NEED A DRIVER SIDE LIGHT????? GOLD GRILL AND TRUNK GRILL????
> AND POSSIBLY THE DOOR PANELS AND LEATHER SEATS ALL OUT OF A 98 EXECUTIVE?????
> INTERIOR IS A DARK NAVY BLUE LEATHER OF COURSE AND IN VERRY NICE CONDITION
> *


Wow thats the same as mine except grill is chrome. everything else is gold.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

any one selling the extentions 4 the wish bones let me know i need a set asap thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MAJESTICS CAR CLUB


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BACK AT THE SHOP FOR SOME MORE UPDATES


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 24 2009, 02:09 PM~13098860
> *BACK AT THE SHOP FOR SOME MORE UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 24 2009, 01:44 PM~13098662
> *MAJESTICS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: qvo edwin


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 24 2009, 12:02 AM~13093718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that real 06 or just updated?got to get one of does front ends.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 24 2009, 02:44 PM~13098662
> *MAJESTICS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


The pink one can be yours for a low price of 8k as is.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 24 2009, 04:44 PM~13100246
> *Is that real 06 or just updated?got to get one of does front ends.
> *


it might b an 06...... 03 and up have that new body style ...grill and them biggo tail-lights. damn i want my town car like that .....maybe patterns and chrome also..... and roll that bitch till tha wheels fall off........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 23 2009, 11:02 PM~13093718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need more big bodies like this around.........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 24 2009, 05:27 PM~13100090
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  qvo edwin
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE GETTING READY TO TAKE OFF :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 24 2009, 01:44 PM~13098662
> *MAJESTICS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 24 2009, 06:47 PM~13100281
> *The pink one can be yours for a low price of 8k as is.
> *





:0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 24 2009, 05:29 PM~13100686
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE GETTING READY TO TAKE OFF :biggrin:
> *


orale :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms+Feb 23 2009, 09:59 PM~13093685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any info on what you did? is it a frame swap? how difficult was it? sorry for all the questions but just trying to gather all the info on these


----------



## Individualsms (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 24 2009, 05:44 PM~13100246
> *Is that real 06 or just updated?got to get one of does front ends.
> *


Yes sir It Is an 06


----------



## Individualsms (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for the props guys. It was a lot of work and I dont ever want to do It again.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 24 2009, 09:29 PM~13104099
> *Thanks for the props guys. It was a lot of work and I dont ever want to do It again.
> *


what was done?


----------



## Individualsms (Mar 24, 2004)

Well You cant use anything from the chassis of the 06, so you have to build everything. I used a 91 frame and suspension. You have to build your own radiator support, engine mounts, trans mount, trans yoke, driveshaft, steering shaft, power steering hoses, front frame rails, rear body mounts etc. Its a lot of work!! Why, are interested In getting one done?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 24 2009, 09:56 PM~13104378
> *Well You cant use anything from the chassis of the 06, so you have to build everything. I used a 91 frame and suspension. You have to build your own radiator support, engine mounts, trans mount, trans yoke, driveshaft, steering shaft, power steering hoses, front frame rails, rear body mounts etc. Its a lot of work!! Why, are interested In getting one done?
> *


 :0 yea, i was :biggrin: do you have any build up pics?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Individualsms (Mar 24, 2004)

Not really man I dont ever have time to stop and take pics, Im doing like 15 frame off jobs like that at one time.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so how much would something like that cost?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 25 2009, 12:03 AM~13104462
> *Not really man I dont ever have time to stop and take pics, Im doing like 15 frame off jobs like that at one time.
> *


Did you use your same engine or the 91?hope you did a full frame since you went throug all that trouble.like the set up also.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 24 2009, 10:16 PM~13104616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Individualsms (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah the motor and trans is the only thing u can use. Oh yeah and you have to make all of your own brake lines, even the ones for the abs block. And yes It Is fully wrapped. As for cost, If you pm me or give me a call I can discuss that with you. 601-238-1193 Walt


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 25 2009, 01:30 AM~13104753
> *Yeah the motor and trans is the only thing u can use. Oh yeah and you have to make all of your own brake lines, even the ones for the abs block. And yes It Is fully wrapped. As for cost, If you pm me or give me a call I can discuss that with you. 601-238-1193 Walt
> *


I thought 99-02 frames will fit under 03-08 bodies. What made you decide to use a 94 frame? I'm not hatting just curious. Sounds like you had a fun time with this car. :0


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 24 2009, 11:16 PM~13104616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 25 2009, 12:00 AM~13104433
> *
> *


WOW THAT WAS MY CAR WHEN I FIRST BOUGHT IT FROM THE DEALER :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Feb 25 2009, 12:30 AM~13104753
> *Yeah the motor and trans is the only thing u can use. Oh yeah and you have to make all of your own brake lines, even the ones for the abs block. And yes It Is fully wrapped. As for cost, If you pm me or give me a call I can discuss that with you. 601-238-1193 Walt
> *


Well what ever you spend on your ride is well spent.any ride that is done frame off has my respect to the fullest.And like I said I got to get a front end like that.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 25 2009, 04:57 PM~13110577
> *Well what ever you spend on your ride is well spent.any ride that is done frame off has my respect to the fullest.And like I said I got to get a front end like that.
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 25 2009, 03:57 PM~13110577
> *Well what ever you spend on your ride is well spent.any ride that is done frame off has my respect to the fullest.And like I said I got to get a front end like that.
> *


 :yes: Wussup Nene, how's the Life? Any events gettin ready to crack out your way?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 25 2009, 05:37 PM~13110906
> *:yes:  Wussup Nene, how's the Life? Any events gettin ready to crack out your way?
> *


Things are getting ugly now,thanks too all these fast and furious fucks that be burning rubber on saturdays just messed it up for us lowriders that cruice the same spot on sundays.C.H.P. took over the streets.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 25 2009, 07:46 PM~13111563
> *Things are getting ugly now,thanks too all these fast and furious fucks that be burning rubber on saturdays just messed it up for us lowriders that cruice the same spot on sundays.C.H.P. took over the streets.
> *


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

would anyone happen to have the piece of chrome trim i am missing in the pic on the back of the rear door?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 26 2009, 02:13 AM~13115719
> *would anyone happen to have the piece of chrome trim i am missing in the pic on the back of the rear door?
> 
> 
> ...


Make it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 25 2009, 08:02 PM~13111717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 26 2009, 10:51 AM~13116893
> *Make it.
> *


yeah proble gonna have to, but it never hurts to ask :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 26 2009, 12:13 AM~13115719
> *would anyone happen to have the piece of chrome trim i am missing in the pic on the back of the rear door?
> 
> 
> ...


Can find it on ebay. Might want to get a full new set, it only gets to like $60 brand new. I only seen the full set on like 2 TC's b4.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 25 2009, 05:46 PM~13111563
> *Things are getting ugly now,thanks too all these fast and furious fucks that be burning rubber on saturdays just messed it up for us lowriders that cruice the same spot on sundays.C.H.P. took over the streets.
> *


Dang thats wack as hell :angry: The same BS keeps happening out here no matter what spot we find, someone tells them burn out fools, and they come F it up. I hope things start lookin up soon since the summer heat is already nearing.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2009, 12:16 PM~13118943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: What it do homie? full wrap? killin bumper?


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Feb 26 2009, 04:50 PM~13121279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Feb 26 2009, 04:50 PM~13121279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2009, 02:16 PM~13118943
> *
> 
> 
> ...












Is That The Double Quarter Pounder With Cheese? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Feb 26 2009, 06:50 PM~13121279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 26 2009, 09:53 PM~13122857
> *:wave:
> *





Que Onda Guey... :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 26 2009, 07:52 PM~13122842
> *
> Is That The Double Quarter Pounder With Cheese?  :biggrin:
> *


wuz up gordito you hungry. :biggrin:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Feb 26 2009, 04:50 PM~13121279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 26 2009, 09:15 PM~13123801
> *wuz up  gordito you hungry. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 no que estaba a dieta :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: wasssup bro


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 26 2009, 09:20 PM~13123866
> *:0  :0 no que estaba  a dieta  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  wasssup bro
> *


 :no: :no: :no: no creo :biggrin: verdad que no mario no estas a dieta????


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 08:09 PM~13122988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THEM 14S


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2009, 12:16 PM~13118943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang sorry homie.  I woulda loved to burry that, but now im startin over first lookin 4 another Bubble, but "I'll holla!" :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 26 2009, 11:26 PM~13123929
> *:no:  :no:  :no: no creo  :biggrin:  verdad que no mario no estas a dieta????
> *




Que Es Eso? :dunno:




Yall Needa Stop Counting Calories And Drink A Fawking Cold One... :yes:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 26 2009, 10:17 PM~13124458
> *ARE THEM 14S
> *


looks like 13z n' spacers


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 27 2009, 10:13 AM~13128216
> *
> *


IT AINT A REAL LOW LOW IF THE BUMPER AINT SCRAPED :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BAD ASS CAR


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 27 2009, 12:13 PM~13128216
> *
> *




:wow:



The Last One You Posted Is My Background... :thumbsup:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 27 2009, 09:13 AM~13128216
> *
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 26 2009, 10:25 PM~13124542
> *Que Es Eso? :dunno:
> Yall Needa Stop Counting Calories And Drink A Fawking Cold One... :yes:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Feb 26 2009, 07:42 PM~13122747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD LOOKIN' OUT FELLAS!!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 27 2009, 10:13 AM~13128216
> *
> *


Nice


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 26 2009, 10:17 PM~13124458
> *ARE THEM 14S
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2009, 01:58 PM~13138773
> *
> *


whats up big homie como estas .


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 27 2009, 01:17 AM~13124458
> *ARE THEM 14S
> *


YA


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

2009 Phoenix Lowrider Super Show...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 2 2009, 04:29 PM~13156093
> *2009 Phoenix Lowrider Super Show...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Mar 1 2009, 10:25 PM~13148275
> *whats up big homie como estas .
> *




Not Much Cabron... Whats New Your Way, Getting Ready For Cinco De Mayo? :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 26 2009, 10:25 PM~13124534
> *Dang sorry homie.    I woulda loved to burry that, but now im startin over first lookin 4 another Bubble, but "I'll holla!"  :biggrin:
> *



*lol.. I dont think you'd of been able to see that one  . but no worries, we gonna start another towncar,.. that one was fun :biggrin: *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LINCOLN IS SICK WITH IT


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 2 2009, 06:15 PM~13157027
> *LINCOLN IS SICK WITH IT
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 2 2009, 04:29 PM~13156093
> *2009 Phoenix Lowrider Super Show...
> 
> 
> ...


all i can say is dammmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2009, 05:43 PM~13156738
> *lol.. I dont think you'd of been able to see that one  . but no worries, we gonna start another towncar,.. that one was fun :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COO, i was just out lookin at another one my boy got i might cop off em' -How did that frame do you??


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 2 2009, 05:19 PM~13156525
> *Not Much Cabron... Whats New Your Way, Getting Ready For Cinco De Mayo?  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 2 2009, 11:00 PM~13158972
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *





:scrutinize:





Que Pedo Guey? You Want Some Grenades Too? :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 2 2009, 09:38 PM~13159627
> *:scrutinize:
> Que Pedo Guey? You Want Some Grenades Too?  :0
> *


te les dejo de tarea cabron :biggrin: wasssuppppppp


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 2 2009, 07:15 PM~13157027
> *LINCOLN IS SICK WITH IT
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 2 2009, 05:15 PM~13157027
> *LINCOLN IS SICK WITH IT
> 
> 
> ...


    nice!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 2 2009, 06:29 PM~13156093
> *2009 Phoenix Lowrider Super Show...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 2 2009, 08:35 PM~13158614
> *-How did that frame do you??
> *



*what choo mean?*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 2 2009, 06:15 PM~13157027
> *LINCOLN IS SICK WITH IT
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

well here it is, my guy just finish it up








:biggrin:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

came out real nice


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 2 2009, 11:46 PM~13159791
> *te  les  dejo  de tarea cabron  :biggrin: wasssuppppppp
> *




No Nintendo That Mumbo Jumbo, You Got Diahrea? :scrutinize:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Mar 3 2009, 05:11 PM~13168015
> *well here it is, my guy just finish it up
> 
> 
> ...













:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 2 2009, 07:15 PM~13157027
> *LINCOLN IS SICK WITH IT
> 
> 
> ...


Here it is at the hotel hitting some switches


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Mar 3 2009, 03:11 PM~13168015
> *well here it is, my guy just finish it up
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

WHAT YEAR IS THAT BLUE TC.

MOFO IS ONE OF THE BEST LOOKING TC.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Mar 3 2009, 04:11 PM~13168015
> *well here it is, my guy just finish it up
> 
> 
> ...


WAS IT HARD TO TAKE THE DASH APART?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 08:33 PM~13171582
> *Here it is at the hotel hitting some switches
> 
> 
> ...


Dats tight!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2009, 09:40 AM~13164340
> *what choo mean?
> *


It give u issues once u started putting it up in the Real inch levels? Im never hearing good news on these frames for hoppers  But im hard headed and still wanna do it. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 4 2009, 12:41 AM~13173473
> *It give u issues once u started putting it up in the Real inch levels?  Im never hearing good news on these frames for hoppers    But im hard headed and still wanna do it. :biggrin:
> *




YOURE OBVIOUSLY TALKING TO THE WRONG GUY. JASON WOULD REINFORCE HIS TOILET PAPER JUST TO KEEP THE FINGERS FROM GOING IN HIS ASS... :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 08:35 PM~13171597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 3 2009, 10:41 PM~13173473
> *It give u issues once u started putting it up in the Real inch levels?  Im never hearing good news on these frames for hoppers    But im hard headed and still wanna do it. :biggrin:
> *



*well if you dont wrap a frame of course ur gonna have problems.*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 3 2009, 11:42 PM~13174194
> *YOURE OBVIOUSLY TALKING TO THE WRONG GUY. JASON WOULD REINFORCE HIS TOILET PAPER JUST TO KEEP THE FINGERS FROM GOING IN HIS ASS... :roflmao:
> *



*hahhahahahahahha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey wait! how'd you know? u been in my bathroom? :0 *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2009, 10:32 AM~13177422
> *well if you dont wrap a frame of course ur gonna have problems.
> *


Im talkin about wrapped frames. One i dont know if it was a fully, but i know one of them was, and homie said it just kept cracking and different areas.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2009, 12:33 PM~13177437
> *hahhahahahahahha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey wait! how'd you know? u been in my bathroom? :0
> *




SADLY, I ENDED UP THERE TAKING A SHORTCUT IN A MARONTHON.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 4 2009, 07:26 PM~13183492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeee wassup bro


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 4 2009, 10:35 AM~13177457
> *Im talkin about wrapped frames. One i dont know if it was a fully, but i know one of them was, and homie said it just kept cracking and different areas.
> *



*no offense to anyone, but that just boils down to the fabricator/welder himself  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 4 2009, 07:26 PM~13183492
> *
> 
> 
> ...



* looking good as always Rascal  *


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 07:35 PM~13171597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 4 2009, 09:26 PM~13183492
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Mar 3 2009, 05:49 PM~13169721
> *came out real nice
> *


thanks



> :thumbsup:
> thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 3 2009, 10:32 PM~13173372
> *WHAT YEAR IS THAT BLUE TC.
> 
> MOFO IS ONE OF THE BEST LOOKING TC.
> *


Thanks homie its an 06


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2009, 07:41 PM~13183676
> *no offense to anyone, but that just boils down to the fabricator/welder himself
> *


lol i figured dat, when both are tellin me diff stories about what went down..


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

TWO OUT















OF AZ


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Mar 5 2009, 03:28 PM~13193012
> *TWO OUT
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: niceeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Mar 5 2009, 04:28 PM~13193012
> *TWO OUT
> 
> 
> ...


Damm homie I didn't know you had a TC.looks clean.what up with the stering wheel,you still got it?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT UP BIG NE NE :biggrin: YEAH I STILL GOT IT,THOUGHT YOU DIDN'T WANT IT.GET AT ME WHEN YOU OUT HERE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

What do I have to do to fix the little gap between my hood and the grill?shit bother me how it looks.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Mar 5 2009, 05:13 PM~13193447
> *WHAT UP BIG NE NE :biggrin: YEAH I STILL GOT IT,THOUGHT YOU DIDN'T WANT IT.GET AT ME WHEN YOU OUT HERE
> *


No more hoppers?shoot me your #.everytime I go to AZ I ask for your num and nobody knows it.


----------



## dropingame (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 5 2009, 04:16 PM~13193483
> *No more hoppers?shoot me your #.everytime I go to AZ I ask for your num and nobody knows it.
> *


YEAH I GOT MY REGAL STILL.I PM YOU IT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropingame_@Mar 5 2009, 04:17 PM~13193492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dropingame_@Mar 5 2009, 04:17 PM~13193492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 5 2009, 06:14 PM~13193451
> *What do I have to do to fix the little gap between my hood and the grill?shit bother me how it looks.
> *




This Was Brought Up Before. If I Remember Correctly, Depending On The Year Of Your TC, Its More Noticible/More Of A Gap Than Others... Sorta Gotta Live With It Type Of Deals...

If Im Incorrect, Feel Free To Post The Fix...


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

does any one have the link for the town car setup post


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Mar 6 2009, 12:53 PM~13201074
> *does any one have the link for the town car setup post
> *


Lincoln Towncar Setup Pics
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431168#


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Mar 5 2009, 05:28 PM~13193012
> *TWO OUT
> 
> 
> ...


Those both have 14's?


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 6 2009, 11:05 AM~13201158
> *Lincoln Towncar Setup Pics
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431168#
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

When it is time to turn in one's license!!!!!!!! 
An old man and woman were on the way to Greenville , NC and stopped at McDonalds in 
Farmville just off of 264 East bypass last Saturday and did not know that they hit this deer!! 
Someone in McDonalds had to tell them ...the old man said he noticed that the car was starting to run a little hot the last few miles


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 6 2009, 01:04 PM~13202006
> *When it is time to turn in one's license!!!!!!!!
> An old man and woman were on the way to Greenville , NC and stopped at McDonalds in
> Farmville just off of 264 East bypass last Saturday and did not know that they hit this deer!!
> ...


WTH!!!! :ugh: :barf: :loco:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 6 2009, 01:04 PM~13202006
> *When it is time to turn in one's license!!!!!!!!
> An old man and woman were on the way to Greenville , NC and stopped at McDonalds in
> Farmville just off of 264 East bypass last Saturday and did not know that they hit this deer!!
> ...


lol WTF?!?!

Some people should not have a license :nono: :nosad:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 6 2009, 03:43 PM~13203256
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 6 2009, 04:48 PM~13203305
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: que ondas homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 6 2009, 03:53 PM~13203346
> *:biggrin: que ondas homie :wave:  :wave:
> *


aqui nomas chillin :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 6 2009, 01:04 PM~13202006
> *When it is time to turn in one's license!!!!!!!!
> An old man and woman were on the way to Greenville , NC and stopped at McDonalds in
> Farmville just off of 264 East bypass last Saturday and did not know that they hit this deer!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

man!!!!i have a problem with my 99 lincoln.its making me mad.when im driving down the road,it starts to miss fire.it slows down on its own and doesnt wanna take the gas.i hit the gas pedal and it starts sputtering. also when its in park,i stomp on the gas and when i rev it up,it starts sputtering. I changed the spark plugs,took out and cleaned the injectors,and i also changed out the intake manifold because it had a small crack causing water to slowly come out and into the spark plug hole.my next options is to check the sensors and the computer.if anybody has had this problem or anybody can help i would appreciate it.thanks


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

^^^^^^i just got it last week and plan on fixing it up but got to fix this mechanical problem first.ill post pictures later


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 6 2009, 11:07 AM~13201168
> *Those both have 14's?
> *


YES BOTH RIDING 14'S


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 7 2009, 06:05 PM~13211785
> *man!!!!i have a problem with my 99 lincoln.its making me mad.when im driving down the road,it starts to miss fire.it slows down on its own and doesnt wanna take the gas.i hit the gas pedal and it starts sputtering. also when its in park,i stomp on the gas and when i rev it up,it starts sputtering.  I changed the spark plugs,took out and cleaned the injectors,and i also changed out the intake manifold because it had a small crack causing water to slowly come out and into the spark plug hole.my next options is to check the sensors and the computer.if anybody has had this problem or anybody can help i would appreciate it.thanks
> *


if u using regular gas u might want to put in premium it might help but if u found a crack in there good luck fixing it homie


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 7 2009, 06:30 PM~13211955
> *if u  using  regular  gas  u might want to  put  in  premium  it might help but if u  found  a  crack in there  good luck  fixing it  homie
> *


yea i put premium in it and also fuel injector cleaner before i decided to take out the injectors and clean them.i also fixed the cracked intake manifold by replacing it with a brand new one.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 7 2009, 07:35 PM~13212398
> *yea i put premium in it and also fuel injector cleaner before i decided to take out the injectors and clean them.i also fixed the cracked intake manifold by replacing it with a brand new one.
> *


damn i had problems startin mine n just upgraded to premium n now it works good hope u find the problem soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Fuel pump maybe going out...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Man in the two years i've had my car all i've done is put about two quarts of oil in it...LOL. i should probably do a tune up..... :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 7 2009, 07:35 PM~13212398
> *yea i put premium in it and also fuel injector cleaner before i decided to take out the injectors and clean them.i also fixed the cracked intake manifold by replacing it with a brand new one.
> *


THATS EXACTLY YHE PROBLEM I just HAD WITH MINE. had to change an injector and a sensor. freakin sensor ran 3bills.  After fixing those issues, it started to cran back up, but then found out 2 of my motor coils just wore out. THats when i had to give up. :tears:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT uffin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 27 2006, 08:05 AM~4936066
> *Welcome to the silver Towncar club. Here's mine. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  This Just In...........2000 with 44k OG Miles


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 7 2009, 07:37 PM~13212415
> *damn i  had  problems  startin  mine  n just  upgraded to  premium  n now it works  good  hope u  find  the problem  soon :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 7 2009, 09:35 PM~13213295
> *THATS EXACTLY YHE PROBLEM I just HAD WITH MINE. had to change an injector and a sensor. freakin sensor ran 3bills.   After fixing those issues, it started to cran back up, but then found out 2 of my motor coils just wore out. THats when i had to give up.  :tears:
> *


do you kno what sensor it was?where does it go?i need to look into this.thanks


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 2 2009, 05:15 PM~13157027
> *LINCOLN IS SICK WITH IT
> 
> 
> ...


dam almost look like mine


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 8 2009, 12:38 PM~13216757
> *do you kno what sensor it was?where does it go?i need to look into this.thanks
> *



the master airflow sensor. It kept telling my car it was only 30 degrees so it would stall on starting and started causing the car to rattle hard.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2009, 08:48 PM~13212959
> *Man in the two years i've had my car all i've done is put about two quarts of oil in it...LOL. i should probably do a tune up..... :biggrin:
> *


damnnnnnnnn what up bro


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 6 2009, 01:04 PM~13202006
> *When it is time to turn in one's license!!!!!!!!
> An old man and woman were on the way to Greenville , NC and stopped at McDonalds in
> Farmville just off of 264 East bypass last Saturday and did not know that they hit this deer!!
> ...


wtf :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 8 2009, 05:51 PM~13218680
> *damnnnnnnnn  what up bro
> *


Well it still runs like a top!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 8 2009, 08:04 PM~13219806
> *Well it still runs like a top!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 7 2009, 07:35 PM~13212398
> *yea i put premium in it and also fuel injector cleaner before i decided to take out the injectors and clean them.i also fixed the cracked intake manifold by replacing it with a brand new one.
> *


There is a Field Service Action (recall) on these intake manifolds on certain 1996 through 2002 Vehicles Equipped with 4.6L 2V Engine: 

• 1996–2001 Grand Marquis 
• 1996-2001 Town Car 
• 1996-2001 Crown Victoria 
• 1997 Cougar, Thunderbird 
• 1997-2001 Mustang 
• 2002 Explorer and Mountaineer 

*FSA #05N04 states the reason for the recall as follows: * 

Some of the all-composite intake manifolds used on 4.6L SOHC engines may develop fatigue cracks at the coolant crossover duct which could result in external coolant leakage. Drivers may be alerted of this potential leakage by the coolant level and/or coolant temperature warning systems. 

*Coverage for this recall is listed below:*

Owners of the affected vehicles have been notified through a class action lawsuit settlement notification that additional coverage for this specific condition is being provided. The coverage will be for 7 years from the warranty start date of the vehicle. There is no mileage limitation for this program and coverage is automatically transferred to subsequent owners. 

Hope this helps one way or another! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2009, 10:48 PM~13212959
> *Man in the two years i've had my car all i've done is put about two quarts of oil in it...LOL. i should probably do a tune up..... :biggrin:
> *


And an oil change. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 7 2009, 11:35 PM~13213295
> *THATS EXACTLY YHE PROBLEM I just HAD WITH MINE. had to change an injector and a sensor. freakin sensor ran 3bills.   After fixing those issues, it started to cran back up, but then found out 2 of my motor coils just wore out. THats when i had to give up.  :tears:
> *


Don't give up. Is it throwing any codes?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 7 2009, 06:05 PM~13211785
> *man!!!!i have a problem with my 99 lincoln.its making me mad.when im driving down the road,it starts to miss fire.it slows down on its own and doesnt wanna take the gas.i hit the gas pedal and it starts sputtering. also when its in park,i stomp on the gas and when i rev it up,it starts sputtering.  I changed the spark plugs,took out and cleaned the injectors,and i also changed out the intake manifold because it had a small crack causing water to slowly come out and into the spark plug hole.my next options is to check the sensors and the computer.if anybody has had this problem or anybody can help i would appreciate it.thanks
> *


when ur driving does ur car sputter and act like it cant go any faster.cause thats what mine does???i just press the gas a lil harder and it stops


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

FULL SUSPENSION CHROMED OUT 90 A-ARMS AND SPINDLES DRIVE SHAFT EVERYTHING CHROME NEEDS TO GO 1200 AND EXCHANGE FOR YOUR STOCK ONE
IN LOS ANGELES ONLY PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 02:55 PM~13226418
> *FULL SUSPENSION CHROMED OUT 90 A-ARMS AND SPINDLES DRIVE SHAFT EVERYTHING CHROME NEEDS TO GO 1200 AND EXCHANGE FOR YOUR STOCK ONE
> IN LOS ANGELES ONLY PM ME FOR INFO
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: qvvooo edwin


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 9 2009, 10:54 AM~13223902
> *when ur driving does ur car sputter and act like it cant go any faster.cause thats what mine does???i just press the gas a lil harder and it stops
> *


Open the glove box and hit the traction control button. thats should stop it.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 9 2009, 04:08 PM~13226552
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  qvvooo edwin
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 03:29 PM~13226761
> *WHATS UP DOGGIE :biggrin:
> *


just here waiting for some parts to arrive n workin on others


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 9 2009, 09:54 AM~13223902
> *when ur driving does ur car sputter and act like it cant go any faster.cause thats what mine does???i just press the gas a lil harder and it stops
> *


 :yes: thats exactly what it does.does anyone kno what it is?has any1 had this problem and figured it out.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 9 2009, 03:08 PM~13226554
> *Open the glove box and hit the traction control button. thats should stop it.
> *


WHEN I DID THE SPINDLE SWAP MY TRAC LIGHT CAME ON AND HASNT TURNED OFF SINCE SO THE THE BUTTON DONT DO ANYTHING???


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 9 2009, 05:57 PM~13228077
> *:yes: thats exactly what it does.does anyone kno what it is?has any1 had this problem and figured it out.
> *


SHIT HOMIE IF U FIGURE IT OUT OR ANY1 ELSE LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 9 2009, 10:46 PM~13231519
> *WHEN I DID THE SPINDLE SWAP MY TRAC LIGHT CAME ON AND HASNT TURNED OFF SINCE SO THE THE BUTTON DONT DO ANYTHING???
> *


ITS UR ABS HOMIES I HAD TO DO IT TO MINE  I PAID 500 TO FIX IT :angry: 
IT HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH THE BREAKS


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I did spindle swap and I don't have no light on my dash.and my car used to spun before and now it don't.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 10:04 PM~13231833
> *ITS UR ABS HOMIES I HAD TO DO IT TO MINE   I PAID 500 TO FIX IT :angry:
> IT HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH THE BREAKS
> *


WHATS THE TRAC FOR ANYWAY.THE ABS IS ON TO.IS THAT THE REASON Y MY CAR SPUTTERS.CAN U EXPLAIN IT MORE BETTER CAUSE I HONESTLY DONT C HOW THE BRAKES MAKES MY RIDE SPUTTER HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 9 2009, 10:47 PM~13232494
> *WHATS THE TRAC FOR ANYWAY.THE ABS IS ON TO.IS THAT THE REASON Y MY CAR SPUTTERS.CAN U EXPLAIN IT MORE BETTER CAUSE I HONESTLY DONT C HOW THE BRAKES MAKES MY RIDE SPUTTER HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


The Town Car is equipped with a 4-wheel anti-lock brake system (ABS) with optional traction control (TC).

The anti-lock brake system prevents wheel lock-up by automatically modulating brake pressure during an emergency stop. The traction control system, if equipped, controls wheelspin by modulating engine torque and applying then releasing the appropriate rear brake to restore traction when driving on slippery or loose surfaces. Traction control is controlled by the anti-lock brake control module and interacts with the powertrain control module (PCM) to reduce engine torque if one or both rear wheels lose traction and begin to spin during acceleration. Engine torque modulation is achieved by the anti-lock brake control module interacting with the powertrain control module to regulate fuel and spark. 

There you go! :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 9 2009, 10:47 PM~13232494
> *WHATS THE TRAC FOR ANYWAY.THE ABS IS ON TO.IS THAT THE REASON Y MY CAR SPUTTERS.CAN U EXPLAIN IT MORE BETTER CAUSE I HONESTLY DONT C HOW THE BRAKES MAKES MY RIDE SPUTTER HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


FORGET ABOUT THIS POST HOMIE I KNOW WHAT UR SAYING :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 9 2009, 11:18 PM~13232884
> *FORGET ABOUT THIS POST HOMIE I KNOW WHAT UR SAYING :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Just thought I'd lend a hand.


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 8 2009, 02:00 PM~13217192
> *dam almost look like mine
> 
> 
> ...


ALMOST HOMIE A FEW THINGS DIFFERENT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 9 2009, 11:15 PM~13231986
> *I did spindle swap and I don't have no light on my dash.and my car used to spun before and now it don't.
> *


Mine got the swap too and the light dont stay on. Mine will do the same if I dont turn off the trac control.

WHATS GOOD NENE?!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 9 2009, 08:48 AM~13223373
> *Don't give up. Is it throwing any codes?
> *


Only that the 2 cyclinders weren't firing off


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

try pulling the ABS and the Trac Control Fuses maybe.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

If any of you know about trickin out DVD players(flip outs) to play while driving, you can do the same for those issues with the lincs. Basically capping off the wires after throwing in the coded signal.
The homie @ LOWLIFE Hydros knows how to do it.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Wuddup NeNe!? Hows the family bro? Ready 4 dat interview?? :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 9 2009, 11:03 PM~13232716
> *The Town Car is equipped with a 4-wheel anti-lock brake system (ABS) with optional traction control (TC).
> 
> The anti-lock brake system prevents wheel lock-up by automatically modulating brake pressure during an emergency stop.  The traction control system, if equipped, controls wheelspin by modulating engine torque and applying then releasing the appropriate rear brake to restore traction when driving on slippery or loose surfaces.  Traction control is controlled by the anti-lock brake control module and interacts with the powertrain control module (PCM) to reduce engine torque if one or both rear wheels lose traction and begin to spin during acceleration.  Engine torque modulation is achieved by the anti-lock brake control module interacting with the powertrain control module to regulate fuel and spark.
> ...


danm you good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 7 2009, 06:05 PM~13211785
> *man!!!!i have a problem with my 99 lincoln.its making me mad.when im driving down the road,it starts to miss fire.it slows down on its own and doesnt wanna take the gas.i hit the gas pedal and it starts sputtering. also when its in park,i stomp on the gas and when i rev it up,it starts sputtering.  I changed the spark plugs,took out and cleaned the injectors,and i also changed out the intake manifold because it had a small crack causing water to slowly come out and into the spark plug hole.my next options is to check the sensors and the computer.if anybody has had this problem or anybody can help i would appreciate it.thanks
> *


im having the same problem i did a tune up still the same


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

i think i figured out the problem,everyone keeps telling me its the mass airflow sensor,i got to find one and put it on to see what happends.ill let yall kno whats the deal.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Mar 8 2009, 05:29 AM~13215135
> * This Just In...........2000 with 44k OG Miles
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 10 2009, 10:19 AM~13234842
> *Only that the 2 cyclinders weren't firing off
> *


I wish I lived closer I could help you out. You probably need to replace your coils then.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey, I might be getting a 2000 and I have just a couple simple questions for you guys.

Does the Town Car come with factory stainless steel exhaust (like the Fleetwood)?

Can you re-flash the PCM for different wheels (also like the Fleetwood)?

TIA!


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

not a bad price for and updated 98 lincoln :0 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/1067501936.html


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 11 2009, 05:41 AM~13245982
> *Hey, I might be getting a 2000 and I have just a couple simple questions for you guys.
> 
> Does the Town Car come with factory stainless steel exhaust (like the Fleetwood)?
> ...


The Town Car's speedometer can be recalibrated using axle ratio and tire size. The tire size must, however, be within specified limits. It uses Revolutions Per Mile (RPM) to identify allowed tire sizes. The specified range is between 747-762 RPM. 

155/80R13 = 915 RPM
175/70R14 = 881 RPM
175/75R14 = 856 RPM


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 11 2009, 12:34 PM~13248194
> *The Town Car's speedometer can be recalibrated using axle ratio and tire size.  The tire size must, however, be within specified limits.  It uses Revolutions Per Mile (RPM) to identify allowed tire sizes.  The specified range is between 747-762 RPM.
> 
> 155/80R13 = 915 RPM
> ...


where can you go to do this??


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2009, 08:02 AM~13245885
> *I wish I lived closer I could help you out. You probably need to replace your coils then.
> *


think i am gonna be in the need for a bit of help on the susp. swap here soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

MAN I NEED HELP FROM YOU HOMIES GOT A 99 LINCOLN TC WITH THE SWAP BUT NOW I DRIVE THE FUKER AND IT DIES OUT ABOUT A 1/2 BLOCK AND WONT START AND I HAVE 2 WAIT FOR LIKE 10 MIN AND IT WILL START RIHJT BACK UP BUT I CAN ONLY GO 1/2 BLOCK AGAIN WHAT CAN IT BE FUEL PUMP , FILTER OR WHAT IM GETTING FRUSTRATED :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 11 2009, 09:07 PM~13252813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass  sometime i miss my black wheels


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

DOES ANY1 KNOW IF THE INTERIOR FROM A NEWER LINC WOULD FIT MY 98.THERES A NEWER 1 WRECKED WHERE I STAY AT AND I WANNA C IF THEYLL PART IT OUT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Finally Jump In A TC... :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 11 2009, 09:48 PM~13254254
> *DOES ANY1 KNOW IF THE INTERIOR FROM A NEWER LINC WOULD FIT MY 98.THERES A NEWER 1 WRECKED WHERE I STAY AT AND I WANNA C IF THEYLL PART IT OUT
> *


It should


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 11 2009, 10:48 PM~13254254
> *DOES ANY1 KNOW IF THE INTERIOR FROM A NEWER LINC WOULD FIT MY 98.THERES A NEWER 1 WRECKED WHERE I STAY AT AND I WANNA C IF THEYLL PART IT OUT
> *


I don't see why not.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Mar 11 2009, 06:13 PM~13251161
> *MAN I NEED HELP FROM YOU HOMIES GOT A 99 LINCOLN TC WITH THE SWAP BUT NOW I DRIVE THE FUKER AND IT DIES OUT ABOUT  A 1/2 BLOCK AND WONT START AND I HAVE 2 WAIT FOR LIKE 10 MIN AND IT WILL START RIHJT BACK UP BUT I CAN ONLY GO 1/2 BLOCK AGAIN WHAT CAN IT BE FUEL PUMP , FILTER OR WHAT IM GETTING FRUSTRATED  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Idle control valve will cause it to act like that too. There is a fuel pressure relief valve you can see if it has fuel pressure. Is it throwing any codes?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease+Mar 11 2009, 12:34 PM~13248194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2

Is it computer controlled? That sucks if it has to be within such a tight range.


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 12 2009, 04:42 AM~13257263
> *Idle control valve will cause it to act like that too. There is a fuel pressure relief valve you can see if it has fuel pressure. Is it throwing any codes?
> *


thanks homie im trying 2 get it 2 autozone 2 see if they can put it on that code reader but it keeps dying out


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 11 2009, 07:07 PM~13252813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 12 2009, 05:13 AM~13257330
> *x2
> 
> Is it computer controlled?  That sucks if it has to be within such a tight range.
> *


You have to reset it using the scan tool. I wouldn't even bother though, seeing as how any tire that would look good on spokes isn't within the specified range.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Mar 11 2009, 04:13 PM~13251161
> *MAN I NEED HELP FROM YOU HOMIES GOT A 99 LINCOLN TC WITH THE SWAP BUT NOW I DRIVE THE FUKER AND IT DIES OUT ABOUT  A 1/2 BLOCK AND WONT START AND I HAVE 2 WAIT FOR LIKE 10 MIN AND IT WILL START RIHJT BACK UP BUT I CAN ONLY GO 1/2 BLOCK AGAIN WHAT CAN IT BE FUEL PUMP , FILTER OR WHAT IM GETTING FRUSTRATED  :angry:  :angry:
> *


With these OBDII cars its very much hit and miss without the use of a scan tool. Then the codes direct you to follow specific pin point tests. First you need to duplicate the concern, then you have to pull ODDTC's (On Demand Diagnostic Trouble Codes) and CMDTC's (Continuous Memory Diagnostic Trouble Codes). Then you follow the pin point tests which have you take voltage readings, resistance readings, etc. and also have you look at live data while the car is running and driving. Its much easier with the scan tool and work shop manual.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

does anybody have a good one of these for sale?if so hit me up on pm.need asap


----------



## 007tats (Oct 15, 2005)

Does anyone know where the horn relay is on a 99 towncar? it just started honking , I had to unhook it???????


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHATS A WOOD WHEEL THAT COULD FIT A 98 TOWNCAR.AINT LOOKING TO BUY A NARDI AINT SPENDIN ALOT ON A STEERING WHEEL.WHATS A OTHER 1 I CAN BUY


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 12 2009, 12:11 PM~13260409
> *With these OBDII cars its very much hit and miss without the use of a scan tool.  Then the codes direct you to follow specific pin point tests.  First you need to duplicate the concern, then you have to pull ODDTC's (On Demand Diagnostic Trouble Codes) and CMDTC's (Continuous Memory Diagnostic Trouble Codes).  Then you follow the pin point tests which have you take voltage readings, resistance readings, etc. and also have you look at live data while the car is running and driving.  Its much easier with the scan tool and work shop manual.
> *


I SCANNED IT BUT NOTHING THEN WHEN I DROVE IT WITH SCAN TOOL THEN IT DIED OUT I PUT BACK THE SCAN TOOL IT SAID LINK ERROR AND IT WOULDNT READ ANYTHING IM JUST GETTING FRUSTRATED AND WANT 2 GET RID OF HER I MIGHT GO WITH A OLDER CHEVY 350 IN MY TC ALL THIS COMPUTER SHIT IS COMPLICATED


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 007tats_@Mar 12 2009, 04:31 PM~13262684
> *Does anyone know where the horn relay is on a 99 towncar? it just started honking , I had to unhook it???????
> *


The horn relay is located in the relay box under the hood. It is located in C-8 in the chart below. Provided below that is an illustration of the relays within this box. I have also provided a breif explanation of how the horn circuit is wired. Hope this does some good. :biggrin: 



















The horn system includes the following:

-Power distribution box fuse 18 (15A). 
-Horn relay. 
-Horn.
-Air bag sliding contact. 
-Steering wheel control switch harness. 
-Steering wheel pad horn switch (part of driver side air bag module).

The horn system is designed to sound the horn when the steering wheel pad horn switch is depressed. The horn relay is supplied voltage at all times through power distribution box fuse 18 (15A). Depressing the steering wheel pad horn switch provides a ground circuit to the coil side of the horn relay. In turn, the switch side of the horn relay is closed, allowing voltage to be applied to the horn.

The coil side of the horn relay is also controlled by the lighting control module (LCM). The LCM grounds the coil side of the horn relay during anti-theft operation.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 12 2009, 05:39 PM~13262287
> *does anybody have a good one of these for sale?if so hit me up on pm.need asap
> 
> 
> ...


Ebay or junkyard.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 9 2009, 05:57 PM~13228077
> *:yes: thats exactly what it does.does anyone kno what it is?has any1 had this problem and figured it out.
> *


AY HOMIE IDK IF THIS WOULD HELP BUT 2DAYS WHILE I WAS DRIVING I NOTICED MY ENGINE LIGHT TURNED OFF AND THE CAR WAS RIDING PERFECT THEN TODAY IT WAS ON AGAIN AND IT STARTED TO SPUTTER AGAIN.WHAT COULD THE PROBLEM BE???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 13 2009, 09:53 AM~13268768
> *AY HOMIE IDK IF THIS WOULD HELP BUT  2DAYS WHILE  I WAS DRIVING I NOTICED MY ENGINE LIGHT TURNED OFF AND THE CAR WAS RIDING PERFECT THEN TODAY IT WAS ON AGAIN AND IT STARTED TO SPUTTER AGAIN.WHAT COULD THE PROBLEM BE???
> *


Get the code read at autozone and let me know what it is.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I can copy this CD for $15 shipped. PM me if anyone needs a copy.










CD Contains the following information for all Ford / Lincoln / Mercury 1999 Cars 
Service Workshop Manual for each model of 1999 Car listed below 
Wiring (EVTM) for each model 
PC/ED - Pinpoint testing for fault diagnosis. 
Manuals have lots of illustrations covering all the systems in your car. 

****These CD's are not date sensitive so just place in your CD-Rom and you are good to go!! 

Full Genuine Service Manuals covered on this CD include: 

1999 - Continental, Contour, Cougar, Crown Victoria, Escort, Grand Marquis, Mustang, Mystique, Sable, Taurus, TownCar, and Tracer


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 13 2009, 11:43 AM~13270000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Swangers..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 12 2009, 12:02 AM~13254500
> *Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off...  :0
> 
> Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 13 2009, 09:43 AM~13270000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT HATTN,BUT I THINK TC DON'T LOOK GOOD WITH A BUMPER KIT.LOOKS TOO SMALL ON THAT BIG BUMPER.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

i wonder how a custom bumper kit would look on one of these.instaead of having a chrome bucket,mold it so the back bumper wraps around it like "impala" style and paint it.hard to explain,wish i new how to photoshop.its just an idea


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 13 2009, 09:43 AM~13270000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: damnnnnnnnnnnn :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 13 2009, 12:43 PM~13270000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

damn seems like the last few pages of this thread is about these cars fucking up and breaking down  i did the spindle swap on mine everything works good no lights come on nothing i just hope it don't start getting fucked up hno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 13 2009, 10:43 AM~13270000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :ugh: :scrutinize: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 13 2009, 11:04 PM~13275294
> *damn seems like the last few pages of this thread is about these cars fucking up and breaking down   i did the spindle swap on mine everything works good no lights come on nothing i just hope it don't start getting fucked up hno:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 13 2009, 08:24 AM~13269046
> *Get the code read at autozone and let me know what it is.
> *


damn mine says code error the guy @ autozone said that its a fuse or relay when it says code error and i also checked fuel pressure there is no pressure you guys think its fuel pump?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 14 2009, 01:41 AM~13277350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 14 2009, 12:41 AM~13277350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't look good.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 14 2009, 12:41 AM~13277350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO Bicycle wheels.


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 13 2009, 11:41 PM~13277350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Mar 13 2009, 11:22 PM~13276070
> *damn mine says code error the guy @ autozone said that its a fuse or relay when it says code error and i also checked fuel pressure there is no pressure you guys think its fuel pump?
> *


Without having the car in front of me I would say its the fuel pump.


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 13 2009, 11:41 PM~13277350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PUT SUM ON THE HOOD TO :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 13 2009, 08:04 PM~13275294
> *damn seems like the last few pages of this thread is about these cars fucking up and breaking down   i did the spindle swap on mine everything works good no lights come on nothing i just hope it don't start getting fucked up hno:
> *


THATS HOW MY HOMIES RIDE WAS THEN SOON ENUFF THE LIGHTS CAME ON


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 14 2009, 03:13 PM~13280973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 14 2009, 12:19 PM~13280359
> *THATS HOW MY HOMIES RIDE WAS THEN SOON ENUFF THE LIGHTS CAME ON
> *


that sucks what exactly is making this stuff go too shit, is it the wheels or the swap on the spindles cause its gotta have something to do with it if they don't just fuck up by them selves all of a sudden.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 12 2009, 12:02 AM~13254500
> *Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off...  :0
> 
> Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:
> ...






Lets Fill Em Up... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 14 2009, 09:37 PM~13282710
> *that sucks what exactly is making this stuff go too shit, is it the wheels or the swap on the spindles cause its gotta have something to do with it if they don't just fuck up by them selves all of a sudden.
> *


I have never had any lights come on after my swap.........


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 15 2009, 03:21 AM~13284396
> *I have never had any lights come on after my swap.........
> *


Speaking of swaps I am doing mine today. Finally..........


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 13 2009, 11:10 AM~13269588
> *I can copy this CD for $15 shipped. PM me if anyone needs a copy.
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 15 2009, 10:15 AM~13284856
> *Speaking of swaps I am doing mine today. Finally..........
> *


get that practice homie, cause i gonna be hittin ya up for a little help here soon...lol


btw... Anyone have a set of factory wheels they want to get ride of?


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 14 2009, 08:41 AM~13278695
> *Without having the car in front of me I would say its the fuel pump.
> *


FOUND PROBLEM BEFORE I OWNED THE CAR THEY SPLICED A WIRE 2 THE FUEL PUMP AND BY ME RAISING AND LOWRING THE CAR THE BUT CONNECTOR CAME UNDONE SO YEAH SOMETHING STUPID AND SIMPLE BUT ITS COOL NOW THATS WHY IT WASNT READING ANY CODES BUT THANKS 2 ALL THAT HELPED ME OUT


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 15 2009, 12:21 AM~13284396
> *I have never had any lights come on after my swap.........
> *


well mines been fine too never had any lights either hopefully it stays like that


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 15 2009, 09:53 PM~13291075
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 15 2009, 10:53 PM~13291075
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:damm some real body work


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 15 2009, 11:53 PM~13291075
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Zephyr, right? I always kind of dug those cars, though I haven't seen a recent one done. Not sure on the new style...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 15 2009, 11:53 PM~13291075
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



whats wrong here? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Mar 15 2009, 09:04 AM~13285268
> *FOUND PROBLEM  BEFORE I OWNED THE CAR THEY SPLICED A WIRE 2 THE FUEL PUMP AND BY ME RAISING AND LOWRING  THE CAR THE BUT CONNECTOR CAME UNDONE SO YEAH SOMETHING STUPID AND SIMPLE BUT ITS COOL NOW THATS WHY IT WASNT READING ANY CODES BUT THANKS 2 ALL THAT HELPED ME OUT
> *


Thanks for posting up the outcome... I don't think that would of crossed anyone's mind as having been the problem. However, you should have read something and/ or been able to monitor the fuel pump PID (on, off) with the scanner as you were driving. All the same... glad you got it working! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 17 2009, 06:49 PM~13309186
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 17 2009, 05:46 PM~13308594
> *Thanks for posting up the outcome... I don't think that would of crossed anyone's mind as having been the problem.  However, you should have read something and/ or been able to monitor the fuel pump PID (on, off) with the scanner as you were driving.  All the same... glad you got it working!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 17 2009, 10:16 PM~13309477
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MY HOMIE PHIL TOOK THAM PICS....ILL POST MORE PICS IN A LIL


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 17 2009, 06:49 PM~13309186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one from the new LRM (May)... post pictures of the engine! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 17 2009, 10:37 PM~13309745
> *That's the one from the new LRM (May)... post pictures of the engine!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Mar 14 2009, 03:13 PM~13280973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u trying to build something for me cip :cheesy:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 17 2009, 07:26 PM~13310303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have to say im not digging this car. dont get me wrong its super high quality but i think i should have some kind of fender well and deffinetly a wheel in the booty kit.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Mar 18 2009, 04:38 AM~13313089
> *i have to say im not digging this car. dont get me wrong its super high quality but i think i should have some kind of fender well and deffinetly a wheel in the booty kit.
> *




I Have Mixed Emotions As Well But To Each His Own...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Mar 18 2009, 03:38 AM~13313089
> *i have to say im not digging this car. dont get me wrong its super high quality but i think i should have some kind of fender well and deffinetly a wheel in the booty kit.
> *


We all have our opinions but bottom line its what the owner likes.

Personaly I would like it better with a 302.


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 17 2009, 08:27 PM~13310326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 17 2009, 08:27 PM~13310326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 17 2009, 09:27 PM~13310326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isnt the owner of this car on LIL?!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MAJESTICS HI DESERT COMMING OUT SOON WITH SOME NEW UPGRADES :biggrin: SHOULD BE READY FOR APRIL 05 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 18 2009, 07:11 PM~13318102
> *isnt the owner of this car on LIL?!
> *




:yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

AUTOS NEW LOOK COMMING OUT "STREETLIFE LANCASTER" LEO DOING HIS MAGIC ON IT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 7 2009, 09:05 PM~13211785
> *man!!!!i have a problem with my 99 lincoln.its making me mad.when im driving down the road,it starts to miss fire.it slows down on its own and doesnt wanna take the gas.i hit the gas pedal and it starts sputtering. also when its in park,i stomp on the gas and when i rev it up,it starts sputtering.  I changed the spark plugs,took out and cleaned the injectors,and i also changed out the intake manifold because it had a small crack causing water to slowly come out and into the spark plug hole.my next options is to check the sensors and the computer.if anybody has had this problem or anybody can help i would appreciate it.thanks
> *


hey homie i just went threw what your going threw, i replaced the fuel pump, the fuel pressure sensor, the fuel pressure regulator, the intake manifold, the idle control valve, the EGR valve, i cleaned the MAF sensor, i changed the 2 02 sensors on the passenger side, and NOTHING...DID THE SAME FUCKING SHIT....so i changed the driver side 02 sensors and runs like a dream


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 20 2009, 03:32 PM~13337812
> *AUTOS NEW LOOK COMMING OUT "STREETLIFE LANCASTER" LEO DOING HIS MAGIC ON IT
> 
> 
> ...






:0


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

HOW MANY OF YALL HAVE TAKING THAT BLACK SHIT OFF FROM UNDER THE HOOD CAUSE MINES FALLING APART AND I WANNA TAKE THE BITCH OFF.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 21 2009, 10:31 AM~13345233
> *HOW MANY OF YALL HAVE TAKING THAT BLACK SHIT OFF FROM UNDER THE HOOD CAUSE MINES FALLING APART AND I WANNA TAKE THE BITCH OFF.
> *


i still got mines on :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 21 2009, 10:31 AM~13345233
> *HOW MANY OF YALL HAVE TAKING THAT BLACK SHIT OFF FROM UNDER THE HOOD CAUSE MINES FALLING APART AND I WANNA TAKE THE BITCH OFF.
> *


I DON'T HAVE IT NO MORE,BUT I NEED A NEW ONE.KEEP THE HOOD FROM GETTING HOT.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 21 2009, 01:39 PM~13345670
> *I DON'T HAVE IT NO MORE,BUT I NEED A NEW ONE.KEEP THE HOOD FROM GETTING HOT.
> *





Its Also A Fire Retardant...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 21 2009, 10:01 AM~13345430
> *i still got mines on :biggrin:
> *


x2 like new :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Mar 21 2009, 01:13 PM~13345912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

I need some feed back what you guys think should the fender chromes stay on or come off i cant decide only reason i didn't just take one off and see what it looks like was because they are riveted on.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Mar 20 2009, 10:46 PM~13342068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Black Town Car looks bad ass!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 21 2009, 11:48 PM~13350013
> *I need some feed back what you guys think should the fender chromes stay on or come off i cant decide only reason i didn't just take one off and see what it looks like was because they are riveted on.
> 
> 
> ...


They make your quarters and fenders rust. Atleast mine did........I live in the rust belt though.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 20 2009, 09:29 PM~13341313
> *hey homie i just went threw what your going threw, i replaced the fuel pump, the fuel pressure sensor, the fuel pressure regulator, the intake manifold, the idle control valve, the EGR valve, i cleaned the MAF sensor, i changed the 2 02 sensors on the passenger side, and NOTHING...DID THE SAME FUCKING SHIT....so i changed the driver side 02 sensors and runs like a dream
> *


Runs like brand new. What a minute.....it is. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 21 2009, 11:31 AM~13345233
> *HOW MANY OF YALL HAVE TAKING THAT BLACK SHIT OFF FROM UNDER THE HOOD CAUSE MINES FALLING APART AND I WANNA TAKE THE BITCH OFF.
> *


Thought the same thing about mine. It really won't hurt if you take it off.


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 22 2009, 06:53 AM~13352013
> *Black Town Car looks bad ass!
> *


thanks


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 17 2009, 08:27 PM~13310326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 13 2009, 11:41 PM~13277350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!!!!!!!
:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

ANYONE GOT ANY 91-94 FRONT SWAYBAR LINKS???PLEASE PM ME THANKS


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Mar 20 2009, 08:46 PM~13342068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

3 hours of grinding and 3/16th" spacers.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 23 2009, 12:08 AM~13359442
> *3 hours of grinding and 3/16th" spacers.
> 
> 
> ...


AFTER DOING THAT DID U HAVE A PROBLEM WIT CALIPER DUST ON UR PAINT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Mar 20 2009, 09:46 PM~13342068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 23 2009, 12:01 PM~13362134
> *AFTER DOING THAT DID U HAVE A PROBLEM WIT CALIPER DUST ON UR PAINT
> *


Yeah, but it rained right after the rims went on. Plus I washed it.


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:







AT THE DUB SHOW.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Mar 23 2009, 06:22 PM~13366109
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Your TC is fuccin clean homie!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 23 2009, 06:12 PM~13366652
> *Your TC is fuccin clean homie!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 23 2009, 06:12 PM~13366652
> *Your TC is fuccin clean homie!
> *


agreed lets see some more pics


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 23 2009, 03:37 AM~13359669
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS CAR .......DONT LIKE THE TRIM BUT THE WHEELS CAN STAY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Mar 23 2009, 06:22 PM~13366109
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT MARIO


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Mar 23 2009, 10:23 PM~13367596
> *agreed lets see some more pics
> *


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Mar 23 2009, 07:23 PM~13367596
> *agreed lets see some more pics
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 23 2009, 08:07 PM~13368153
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT MARIO
> *


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Mar 23 2009, 07:23 PM~13367596
> *agreed lets see some more pics
> *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

That car is sick with it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:46 PM~13369483
> *That car is sick with it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

What types of bulbs are in these Lincolns?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 24 2009, 01:42 AM~13370871
> *What types of bulbs are in these Lincolns?
> *


Where at?


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Mar 23 2009, 09:31 PM~13369297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that color man reall nice tc


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

mine coming along.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 24 2009, 05:16 AM~13371564
> *Where at?
> *


My bad, head lights.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

suspension for sale 1200 plus yours. molded uppers and lowers rearend wrapped pm me pick up only in LOS ANGELES only will not pay for shipping


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

any one have a set of the control arm extensions, been tryin to call bmh but no response


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 24 2009, 07:36 AM~13372182
> *mine coming along.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Mar 24 2009, 07:07 AM~13372017
> *love that color man reall nice tc
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 23 2009, 10:02 PM~13369712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Mar 23 2009, 09:31 PM~13369297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2009, 02:24 PM~13375858
> *suspension for sale 1200 plus yours. molded uppers and lowers rearend wrapped  pm me pick up only in LOS ANGELES  only will not pay for shipping
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the rest of the Enfamil brotha!?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*hey can i get some help from the lil homies. im looking for some trunk pics. im working on mine right now. already got it torn down. i know what i want to do but theres a few loose ends that i might get some ideas from. thanks guys!*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2009, 12:12 AM~13380553
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Lovin The Headlights... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2009, 12:12 AM~13380553
> *
> 
> 
> ...




mmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 25 2009, 05:15 PM~13388182
> *Lovin The Headlights...  :biggrin:
> *


RESPETA THATS MY LADY


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2009, 08:13 PM~13388773
> *RESPETA THATS MY LADY
> *




:uh: 


Im Talking Bout The Car Culoancho, AYYYYYYYEEEE TUUUUUUU, Conceited... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 25 2009, 06:47 PM~13389079
> *:uh:
> Im Talking Bout The Car Culoancho, AYYYYYYYEEEE TUUUUUUU, Conceited...  :biggrin:
> *


PURO PEDO HOMIE LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 24 2009, 10:43 PM~13381915
> *BADASS!!!
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2009, 09:06 PM~13389287
> *PURO PEDO HOMIE LMAO :biggrin:
> *




Te Sacan... :rofl:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2009, 03:24 PM~13375858
> *suspension for sale 1200 plus yours. molded uppers and lowers rearend wrapped  pm me pick up only in LOS ANGELES  only will not pay for shipping
> 
> 
> ...


/Dumb question time -

Are you guys painting your tail lights to get that look? I like it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 24 2009, 09:36 AM~13372182
> *mine coming along.
> 
> 
> ...


More pictures.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade+Mar 26 2009, 12:42 AM~13393235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soon!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 26 2009, 02:42 AM~13393235
> */Dumb question time -
> 
> Are you guys painting your tail lights to get that look? I like it.
> *




:yes:




Heard A Few Will Purchase Covers And Get Them Painted To Match...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 25 2009, 10:37 PM~13391958
> *Te Sacan... :rofl:
> *


CON EL DEDO :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 26 2009, 11:05 AM~13395882
> *:yes:
> Heard A Few Will Purchase Covers And Get Them Painted To Match...
> *


I'll have to give it a try. I'll buy an extra set just incase I fuck them up. I'm good at that. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 26 2009, 02:08 PM~13396482
> *CON EL DEDO :biggrin:
> *





Te Sacan El Pedo Con El Dedo???? :wow:





:roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 26 2009, 01:40 PM~13397403
> *Te Sacan El Pedo Con El Dedo???? :wow:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: YOUR CRASEEEEE


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2009, 02:24 PM~13375858
> *suspension for sale 1200 plus yours. molded uppers and lowers rearend wrapped  pm me pick up only in LOS ANGELES  only will not pay for shipping
> 
> 
> ...


do you know how to call people back ...........lol give me a call big homie :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2009, 05:26 PM~13318816
> *MAJESTICS HI DESERT COMMING OUT SOON WITH SOME NEW UPGRADES :biggrin: SHOULD BE READY FOR APRIL 05 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks sicc bro :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Mar 26 2009, 07:00 PM~13400146
> *do you know how to call people back ...........lol  give me a call big homie  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MARK GIVE ME A CALL PMED YOU


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Mar 26 2009, 07:00 PM~13400146
> *do you know how to call people back ...........lol  give me a call big homie  :biggrin:
> *


NICE TALKING TO YOU PERRO :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=5hcsnyfsufw2gvoivbzffd67a941j


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 27 2009, 03:01 PM~13409060
> *
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 27 2009, 05:11 PM~13409114
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:uh: 

















































































































































































































 


























































































































:biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 26 2009, 06:54 PM~13400622
> *NICE TALKING TO YOU PERRO :biggrin:
> *


same here big homie see you soon :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 24 2009, 11:21 AM~13373012
> *My bad, head lights.
> *


Sorry for the delayed answer but.........9007 is the bulb number. They are high beam and low beam together.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

How to fix the master window switch


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 28 2009, 01:26 PM~13416561
> *Sorry for the delayed answer but.........9007 is the bulb number. They are high beam and low beam together.
> *


Ah. Does that mean Xenon style bulbs won't work correctly?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 28 2009, 06:15 PM~13418043
> *Ah. Does that mean Xenon style bulbs won't work correctly?
> *


I believe you loose your high beams. I'm not 100% on that though.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Mar 28 2009, 05:37 PM~13417773
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 29 2009, 10:19 AM~13422517
> *I believe you loose your high beams. I'm not 100% on that though.
> *


YES YOU DO LOOSE HIGH BEAM WITH 9007 HID ALTHOUGH THEY DO HAVE A HID BULB YOU CAN USE TO KEEP HI/LOW I WILL POST THE BULB NUMBER WHEN I FIND IT IVE USED THEM B4 IN MY TC


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

YOU NEED A 9007-2 HID BULB


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

i having problem trying to put the fuel filter.. can some one help me


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

i have a 99 town car and my windows and sterio stopped working, does anyone know where the fuse for the radio is located? the cover to my fuse box is missing and i dont know where its located.....has anyone had this problem.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88+Mar 29 2009, 01:51 PM~13423722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is both the instrument panel fuse box and the engine compartment fuse box for the Town Car. :biggrin: 

*Engine Compartment*










*Instrument Panel*



















*Power Distribution*

All Maxi-fuses and Fuses in the Engine Compartment Fuse Box, the Ignition Switch and the Main Light Switch are powered at all times, as are Fuses 4, 8, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18 and 12 c.b. The other fuses are powered through the Ignition Switch.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 29 2009, 10:51 PM~13427111
> *What exactly are you having a problem with?
> Here is both the instrument panel fuse box and the engine compartment fuse box for the Town Car.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  THANKS BRO, THIS IS GONNA HELP ME A LOT....


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2009, 09:44 PM~13427915
> * THANKS BRO, THIS IS GONNA HELP ME A LOT....
> *


 :thumbsup: Glad I could help!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

WHEN I DRIVE MY TC ON THE HYWAY AND I GO UP A HILL OR GO OVER 75 I GET A FUME SMELL REAL BAD.BUT CAR STILL DRIVES GOOD IT JUST SMELL A LOT LIKE FUMES.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Mar 20 2009, 08:46 PM~13342068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she looks bad assss


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 30 2009, 09:31 AM~13431246
> *she looks bad assss
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

IAM ASKING 150 LOCAL PICK UP IN LOS ANGELES WORKING GOOD  38 INCH


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 29 2009, 10:44 PM~13428644
> *WHEN I DRIVE MY TC ON THE HYWAY AND I GO UP A HILL OR GO OVER 75 I GET A FUME SMELL REAL BAD.BUT CAR STILL DRIVES GOOD IT JUST SMELL A LOT LIKE FUMES.
> *



*yo Nene, prolly the charcoal box filter, or the cap. they wear out. time to change it  *


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

wonder why nobody has made a 2 door linc...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2009, 12:07 PM~13432102
> *yo Nene, prolly the charcoal box filter, or the cap. they wear out. time to change it
> *


WHERE IS THAT LOCATED?never heard of that lol


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 30 2009, 12:25 PM~13432805
> *WHERE IS THAT LOCATED?never heard of that lol
> *


Underneath the trunk floor pan. The black box with the hoses.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Mar 30 2009, 03:01 PM~13432570
> *wonder why nobody has made a 2 door linc...
> *






:uh:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Mar 30 2009, 03:01 PM~13432570
> *wonder why nobody has made a 2 door linc...
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2009, 10:45 AM~13431885
> *IAM ASKING 150 LOCAL PICK UP IN LOS ANGELES WORKING GOOD  38 INCH
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 30 2009, 02:48 PM~13433487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Mar 30 2009, 12:01 PM~13432570
> *wonder why nobody has made a 2 door linc...
> *



*yeah I dunno either... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 30 2009, 01:59 PM~13433117
> *Underneath the trunk floor pan. The black box with the hoses.
> *


 :uh: where do I find this [email protected] an auto parts or dealer item only?thanks for the imfo.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2009, 05:48 PM~13435234
> *yeah I dunno either... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any update on this car?can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 30 2009, 05:05 PM~13435360
> *Is there any update on this car?can't wait to see it complete.
> *


*STOPPED THE UPDATES, DUE TO HATERIZM.. :biggrin: 

hoping it will be out of paint in enough time for Berdoo, bringin a 2dr big body as well with us :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2009, 06:07 PM~13435386
> *STOPPED THE UPDATES, DUE TO HATERIZM.. :biggrin:
> 
> hoping it will be out of paint in enough time for Berdoo, bringin a 2dr big body as well with us :0  :biggrin:
> *


damn :0 empire customs doing it big


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2009, 05:07 PM~13435386
> *STOPPED THE UPDATES, DUE TO HATERIZM.. :biggrin:
> 
> hoping it will be out of paint in enough time for Berdoo, bringin a 2dr big body as well with us :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2009, 05:48 PM~13435234
> *yeah I dunno either... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cuz.....that muthfuca is killin'... man keep this posted!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 29 2009, 11:19 AM~13422517
> *I believe you loose your high beams. I'm not 100% on that though.
> *


Guess theres only one way to find out.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2009, 08:07 PM~13435386
> *STOPPED THE UPDATES, DUE TO HATERIZM.. :biggrin:
> 
> hoping it will be out of paint in enough time for Berdoo, bringin a 2dr big body as well with us :0  :biggrin:
> *


'




:0


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 15 2009, 09:53 PM~13291075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't a Town Car, but I thought I'd reply to this post. This was at work today. Its an '87 Zimmer Golden Spirit built on a Mustang chasis from what I understand... but I could be wrong. :dunno:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Its a lincoln homie,you can tell by the back bouble window and the trunk and the side door.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 30 2009, 07:39 PM~13437040
> *Its a lincoln homie,you can tell by the back bouble window and the trunk and the side door.
> *


Well I know that the new two door Zimmers are made off the new Mustang chasis... and I was told by the guy working on this one that it was too... but now that you mention it... think your right. Its not my thing so I never looked into it. :roflmao: I only took pictures because I remembered that picture had been posted.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2009, 05:48 PM~13435234
> *yeah I dunno either... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


i need to see more of this car homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2009, 05:07 PM~13435386
> *STOPPED THE UPDATES, DUE TO HATERIZM.. :biggrin:
> 
> hoping it will be out of paint in enough time for Berdoo, bringin a 2dr big body as well with us :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Mar 29 2009, 03:51 PM~13423722
> *i having problem trying to put the fuel filter.. can some one help me
> *


Do you have the gas line tool to take the lines off?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 31 2009, 03:09 AM~13440803
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin: MY BABY


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Mar 30 2009, 02:54 PM~13434066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by janglelang+Mar 30 2009, 05:54 PM~13434066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 31 2009, 03:56 AM~13441418
> *Do you have the gas line tool to take the lines off?
> *


You don't need a tool to take the lines off the fuel filter on the Town Car.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 31 2009, 01:51 PM~13445053
> *You don't need a tool to take the lines off the fuel filter on the Town Car.
> *


all you do is take the clip off and unplug the line


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 31 2009, 05:57 PM~13445650
> *all you do is take the clip off and unplug the line
> *


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2009, 06:07 PM~13435386
> *STOPPED THE UPDATES, DUE TO HATERIZM.. :biggrin:
> 
> hoping it will be out of paint in enough time for Berdoo, bringin a 2dr big body as well with us :0  :biggrin:
> *


Embrace the haterizm. Post more pics.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 31 2009, 07:26 PM~13446335
> *
> *





:nicoderm:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 31 2009, 05:37 PM~13446840
> *:nicoderm:
> *


qvoooooooooooooooo bro


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 31 2009, 02:57 PM~13445650
> *all you do is take the clip off and unplug the line
> *


Maybe this will help...

Spread the R-clip legs and push the clip into the fitting.









Separate the fitting from the tube.









Then when you're ready to install the lines onto the new filter... just push the R-clip back into the fitting and the fitting onto the tube until a click is heard.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 31 2009, 09:12 PM~13447144
> *qvoooooooooooooooo  bro
> *




Whats Good Bro... Howd The Sale Of Those Chrome Donuts Go? :dunno:




Nunca Te Pregunte...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 31 2009, 09:18 PM~13449511
> *Whats Good Bro... Howd The Sale Of Those Chrome Donuts Go? :dunno:
> Nunca Te Pregunte...
> *


threw them away the cyl hole was a bit to small


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 1 2009, 12:21 AM~13449559
> *threw them away    the  cyl hole was  a  bit  to small
> *





WHAT? No Que Tenias Un Chingo???

Shoulda Drilled Them Out Fool.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 31 2009, 01:46 PM~13444071
> *:biggrin: MY BABY
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get another one?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 31 2009, 03:51 PM~13445053
> *You don't need a tool to take the lines off the fuel filter on the Town Car.
> *


I'm thinking of the fuel pump lines.....I did that all at the same time so my memory kinda fuzzy when it comes to all of that. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 31 2009, 09:07 PM~13447703
> *Maybe this will help...
> 
> Spread the R-clip legs and push the clip into the fitting.
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 31 2009, 10:00 PM~13450102
> *WHAT? No Que Tenias Un Chingo???
> 
> Shoulda Drilled Them Out Fool.
> *


i know, ooooo screw it :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 1 2009, 12:15 PM~13453179
> *i know, ooooo  screw it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anybody got a crome grill for a 98tc.I need it asap and ill pick up.mine is grey and I want the crome one.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

61 on 3, lol, can u repost that pic you got on your avatar? thanks lol


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin: I fix the gap I had between my grill and the hood.its not that hard.but you need to take the munper off.you just have to adjust all the scews that hold the light and grill.I got pics but I need some one to post them for me.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

ANYONE KNOW WHAT ALL IS NEEDED TO UPDATE THE FRONTEND TO AN 03 TOWN CAR


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

ANYONE KNOW WHAT ALL IS NEEDED TO UPDATE THE FRONTEND TO AN 03 TOWN CAR


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 1 2009, 06:12 PM~13456899
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT ALL IS NEEDED TO UPDATE THE FRONTEND TO AN 03 TOWN CAR
> *


A frontend of an 03 towncar! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 1 2009, 06:33 PM~13457697
> *A frontend of an 03 towncar! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:wahhaaa now that was funny.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 1 2009, 03:07 PM~13456858
> *:biggrin: I fix the gap I had between my grill and the hood.its not that hard.but you need to take the munper off.you just have to adjust all the scews that hold the light and grill.I got pics but I need some one to post them for me.
> *


email em too me ill post em up


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 1 2009, 08:33 PM~13457697
> *A frontend of an 03 towncar! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *







BWAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA... :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 1 2009, 04:07 PM~13456858
> *:biggrin: I fix the gap I had between my grill and the hood.its not that hard.but you need to take the munper off.you just have to adjust all the scews that hold the light and grill.I got pics but I need some one to post them for me.
> *


I believe the guy with the purple/muraled Linc with the Chev motor(the one that just made it to lowridermag, i forgot name of it) tried it and messed up. When you look at the pic, one light is higher than the other. Looks nasty.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 1 2009, 11:25 PM~13459691
> *I believe the guy with the purple/muraled Linc with the Chev motor(the one that just made it to lowridermag, i forgot name of it) tried it and messed up. When you look at the pic, one light is higher than the other. Looks nasty.
> *





Purple Rain....


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 1 2009, 09:25 PM~13459691
> *I believe the guy with the purple/muraled Linc with the Chev motor(the one that just made it to lowridermag, i forgot name of it) tried it and messed up. When you look at the pic, one light is higher than the other. Looks nasty.
> *


Mine came out perfect.I was just giding my self with the hood to make sure they were both the same.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13459691
> *I believe the guy with the purple/muraled Linc with the Chev motor(the one that just made it to lowridermag, i forgot name of it) tried it and messed up. When you look at the pic, one light is higher than the other. Looks nasty.
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 1 2009, 11:13 PM~13461791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


His name is *westcoastridin* on LiL!!!


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 1 2009, 05:12 PM~13456899
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT ALL IS NEEDED TO UPDATE THE FRONTEND TO AN 03 TOWN CAR
> *


98-02 looks better.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 1 2009, 04:29 PM~13455929
> *61 on 3, lol, can u repost that pic you got on your avatar? thanks lol
> *


You mean my updated front clip........wouldn't it be funny to leave the deer in there and spray paint it chrome. :biggrin: 

When it is time to turn in one's license!!!!!!!! 
An old man and woman were on the way to Greenville , NC and stopped at McDonalds in 
Farmville just off of 264 East bypass last Saturday and did not know that they hit this deer!! 
Someone in McDonalds had to tell them ...the old man said he noticed that the car was starting to run a little hot the last few miles


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 1 2009, 11:13 PM~13461791
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this was not the light or anything the original bumber was damaged coming off the trailer the one i bought from certifit was f'd up it kept pushing up on one side and if you see on the bottom it is also pushig out but didnt see till after i got the bumper back from paint .no worrys no more 98 clip


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 2 2009, 07:58 AM~13463492
> *this was not the light or anything  the original bumber was damaged coming off the trailer  the one i bought from certifit was f'd up it kept pushing up on one side and if you see on the bottom it is also pushig out but didnt  see till after i got the bumper back from paint .no worrys no more 98 clip
> *


 :0 WOW QUICK WITH THE UPDATES! :cheesy: 
-GOD BLESS BUILDERS!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 2 2009, 11:37 AM~13464856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*drool*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 31 2009, 07:07 PM~13447703
> *Maybe this will help...
> 
> Spread the R-clip legs and push the clip into the fitting.
> ...


but were ios located


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 31 2009, 07:07 PM~13447703
> *Maybe this will help...
> 
> Spread the R-clip legs and push the clip into the fitting.
> ...


but were ios located


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 31 2009, 07:07 PM~13447703
> *Maybe this will help...
> 
> Spread the R-clip legs and push the clip into the fitting.
> ...


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 2 2009, 04:08 PM~13467505
> *but were ios located
> *












1 -- Fuel Pump 
2 -- Fuel Tank 
3 -- Fuel Tank Filler Pipe 
4 -- Inertia Fuel Shutoff Switch 
5 -- Fuel Tank Filler Cap 
6 -- Fuel Lines 
7 -- Fuel Filter


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 2 2009, 10:37 AM~13464856
> *
> 
> 
> ...










DAMM I LOVE BLUE TOWN CARS. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 2 2009, 07:58 AM~13463492
> *this was not the light or anything  the original bumber was damaged coming off the trailer  the one i bought from certifit was f'd up it kept pushing up on one side and if you see on the bottom it is also pushig out but didnt  see till after i got the bumper back from paint .no worrys no more 98 clip
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Apr 2 2009, 09:38 PM~13471170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea love that color man real clean car


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 2 2009, 04:07 AM~13462576
> *You mean my updated front clip........wouldn't it be funny to leave the deer in there and spray paint it chrome. :biggrin:
> 
> When it is time to turn in one's license!!!!!!!!
> ...


LOL thanks bro! :roflmao: i mean :angel:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Apr 2 2009, 10:38 PM~13471170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW OFF :biggrin: Q VOLE MARIO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 3 2009, 01:17 PM~13476432
> *SHOW OFF :biggrin:  Q VOLE MARIO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: Q VO HOMIE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Apr 2 2009, 09:38 PM~13471170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Siiir!!! Just as much as I like BLUE LACS :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 3 2009, 09:30 PM~13479883
> *Yes Siiir!!! Just as much as I like BLUE LACS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*The Game is getting ready to be raised once more!!! * :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 4 2009, 07:04 PM~13483960
> *The Game is getting ready to be raised once more!!!   :0  :biggrin:
> *





:uh:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Apr 4 2009, 11:00 PM~13485246
> *:uh:
> *





:scrutinize:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Apr 4 2009, 07:52 PM~13485194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*In a few months!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Apr 2 2009, 09:38 PM~13471170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I LOVE THOSE RED ONES TOOOO! 

























:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 5 2009, 10:00 PM~13492740
> *MAN I LOVE THOSE RED ONES TOOOO!
> 
> 
> ...


You really got a clean car Dogg! I seen it in person a few times and it is very detailed!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 5 2009, 10:01 PM~13492754
> *You really got a clean car Dogg! I seen it in person a few times and it is very detailed!!!
> *



......Good lookin.....! :cheesy:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 5 2009, 11:01 PM~13492754
> *You really got a clean car Dogg! I seen it in person a few times and it is very detailed!!!
> *


 X2 ONE OF MY FAVORITES.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 6 2009, 12:00 AM~13492740
> *MAN I LOVE THOSE RED ONES TOOOO!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks NICE!


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 4 2009, 04:04 PM~13483960
> *The Game is getting ready to be raised once more!!!   :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 5 2009, 10:48 PM~13493209
> *X2 ONE OF MY FAVORITES.
> *


Thx NeNe!


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 6 2009, 03:47 AM~13494119
> *Looks NICE!
> *


Thx Boss


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Anyone else have issues with bleeding the brakes after there spindle swap?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 6 2009, 08:53 AM~13495312
> *Anyone else have issues with bleeding the brakes after there spindle swap?
> *


What are you having a problem with?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Apr 4 2009, 07:04 PM~13483960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: That's real clean


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anybody has an extra core support plastic cover 4sale?Need one to start working under the hood.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 5 2009, 11:00 PM~13492740
> *MAN I LOVE THOSE RED ONES TOOOO!
> 
> 
> ...


this is a clean one


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 6 2009, 08:53 AM~13495312
> *Anyone else have issues with bleeding the brakes after there spindle swap?
> *


your suppose to use the brake line bolt from the 90-94 model.i think you probably used the 98-02 modelbolt and their different


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 6 2009, 12:56 AM~13492706
> *In a few months!!!  :biggrin:
> *





Tell _You Know Who _To Hurry That Shit Up!


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2009, 01:53 PM~13497850
> *this is a clean one
> *


 :thumbsup: sweeet ride


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 6 2009, 08:53 AM~13495312
> *Anyone else have issues with bleeding the brakes after there spindle swap?
> *


 :biggrin: Yes just get new ones


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 3 2009, 09:30 PM~13479883
> *Yes Siiir!!! Just as much as I like BLUE LACS  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 5 2009, 10:00 PM~13492740
> *MAN I LOVE THOSE RED ONES TOOOO!
> 
> 
> ...


Badass Towncar.. Love that freeway pic


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Apr 6 2009, 08:14 PM~13501231
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE ARE YOUR RIMS? THEY LOOK WIERD? NOT HATTIN LOOKS GOOD JUST WONDERING?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 6 2009, 11:07 AM~13495449
> *What are you having a problem with?
> *


I bleed the lines back left.....front left.....back right.....front right. I can get it to where it gets a good solid pedal and as soon as I turn the car on it goes to the floor. I had no problems with the brakes before the swap. I went a head and replaced the master cylinder and I bench bleed that. I had a Ford mechanic of 18 years come and look at it and I stumped him with the car too.  :dunno: :angry:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Apr 6 2009, 04:02 PM~13497957
> *your suppose to use the brake line bolt from the 90-94 model.i think you probably used the 98-02 modelbolt and their different
> *


Yup did that. The 98-02 are longer and will bottom out into the cailper.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 5 2009, 11:00 PM~13492740
> *MAN I LOVE THOSE RED ONES TOOOO!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and clean!
I like this car also! yours and Mario's(the Blue one) are the reason I redid mine! I just hope Im on this level when Im done!!


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 6 2009, 12:05 PM~13496864
> *Anybody has an extra core support plastic cover 4sale?Need one to start working under the hood.
> *


i got one ok shape


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 7 2009, 03:59 AM~13504305
> *I bleed the lines back left.....front left.....back right.....front right. I can get it to where it gets a good solid pedal and as soon as I turn the car on it goes to the floor. I had no problems with the brakes before the swap. I went a head and replaced the master cylinder and I bench bleed that. I had a Ford mechanic of 18 years come and look at it and I stumped him with the car too.    :dunno:  :angry:
> *


The brake system on the Town Car is split front to back, so you need to bleed it in the order of RR, LR, RF, LF (start with the farthest wheel from the master cylinder, and then the next farthest, and so on). Also, you want to make sure that the master cylinder doesn't fall below the minimum level while your bleeding it or you might as well start over. I'm sure you already know how to bleed brakes so I won't go into all that, but after you bleed the master cylinder, and after you bleed the brakes, if it is still spongy after you start it, you may have air in the Hydraulic Control Unit (HCU). This is what the ABS uses to actuate the brakes during ABS braking. To bleed this you have to hook up the scan tool and go through and 'Service Bleed' the system. The scan tool commands the HCU on throughout the bleed process and tells you the order in which to bleed (which is different from the conventional process). Alot of the new cop cars (already painted black and white) have this problem FROM THE FACTORY!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 7 2009, 01:26 PM~13507031
> *The brake system on the Town Car is split front to back, so you need to bleed it in the order of RR, LR, RF, LF (start with the farthest wheel from the master cylinder, and then the next farthest, and so on).  Also, you want to make sure that the master cylinder doesn't fall below the minimum level while your bleeding it or you might as well start over.  I'm sure you already know how to bleed brakes so I won't go into all that, but after you bleed the master cylinder, and after you bleed the brakes, if it is still spongy after you start it, you may have air in the Hydraulic Control Unit (HCU).  This is what the ABS uses to actuate the brakes during ABS braking.  To bleed this you have to hook up the scan tool and go through and 'Service Bleed' the system.  The scan tool commands the HCU on throughout the bleed process and tells you the order in which to bleed (which is different from the conventional process).  Alot of the new cop cars (already painted black and white) have this problem FROM THE FACTORY!
> *


Good info..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 7 2009, 12:26 PM~13507031
> *The brake system on the Town Car is split front to back, so you need to bleed it in the order of RR, LR, RF, LF (start with the farthest wheel from the master cylinder, and then the next farthest, and so on).  Also, you want to make sure that the master cylinder doesn't fall below the minimum level while your bleeding it or you might as well start over.  I'm sure you already know how to bleed brakes so I won't go into all that, but after you bleed the master cylinder, and after you bleed the brakes, if it is still spongy after you start it, you may have air in the Hydraulic Control Unit (HCU).  This is what the ABS uses to actuate the brakes during ABS braking.  To bleed this you have to hook up the scan tool and go through and 'Service Bleed' the system.  The scan tool commands the HCU on throughout the bleed process and tells you the order in which to bleed (which is different from the conventional process).  Alot of the new cop cars (already painted black and white) have this problem FROM THE FACTORY!
> *


GOOD INFO HOMIE, THATS WHY I RETIRED MY CAR BUT IF THIS WORKS IM BACK IN GAME :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 5 2009, 10:00 PM~13492740
> *MAN I LOVE THOSE RED ONES TOOOO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 7 2009, 07:09 AM~13504865
> *Nice and clean!
> I like this car also! yours and Mario's(the Blue one) are the reason I redid mine! I just hope Im on this level when Im done!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

anybody got a pic of a TC w/ 14s on a stock suspension

i just got my wheels in today and curious to see how it will sit


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 7 2009, 09:25 PM~13513080
> *
> *


qqvvvvooooooooooooooo


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2009, 08:35 PM~13501546
> *WHAT SIZE ARE YOUR RIMS? THEY LOOK WIERD? NOT HATTIN LOOKS GOOD JUST WONDERING?
> *




14x6


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 7 2009, 11:29 PM~13513144
> *anybody got a pic of a TC w/ 14s on a stock suspension
> 
> i just got my wheels in today and curious to see how it will sit
> ...


It lowers it quite a bit.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 7 2009, 01:26 PM~13507031
> *The brake system on the Town Car is split front to back, so you need to bleed it in the order of RR, LR, RF, LF (start with the farthest wheel from the master cylinder, and then the next farthest, and so on).  Also, you want to make sure that the master cylinder doesn't fall below the minimum level while your bleeding it or you might as well start over.  I'm sure you already know how to bleed brakes so I won't go into all that, but after you bleed the master cylinder, and after you bleed the brakes, if it is still spongy after you start it, you may have air in the Hydraulic Control Unit (HCU).  This is what the ABS uses to actuate the brakes during ABS braking.  To bleed this you have to hook up the scan tool and go through and 'Service Bleed' the system.  The scan tool commands the HCU on throughout the bleed process and tells you the order in which to bleed (which is different from the conventional process).  Alot of the new cop cars (already painted black and white) have this problem FROM THE FACTORY!
> *


Yeah I have bled my brakes about 3 times already with the same result. I read about having to bleed the abs system but I just didn't want to believe that simple brake bleeding job would turn into needing a 300+ scan tool to do. :uh: 

I have been cursed by the Ford Gods!!!

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 7 2009, 09:29 PM~13513144
> *anybody got a pic of a TC w/ 14s on a stock suspension
> 
> i just got my wheels in today and curious to see how it will sit
> ...


heres mine stock suspension with 14x7s before i shaved the calipers down though and the tires where an ugly ass size but ill try to take some new pics


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2009, 03:24 PM~13509703
> *GOOD INFO HOMIE, THATS WHY I RETIRED MY CAR BUT IF THIS WORKS IM BACK IN GAME :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone take the back seat out?? how do u do it??? i didnt want to go in and F it up without some info...thanks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 8 2009, 12:31 AM~13513161
> *qqvvvvooooooooooooooo
> *





:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Apr 7 2009, 02:01 PM~13508748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem... the 'service bleed' is the LAST step... so make sure you have completely removed all air from the master cylinder and brake lines (in the correct order) before you have it service bled. Ford recommends that you submerge the free end of the bleeder tube in a container partially filled with clean brake fluid... I don't see the need for this but you could give that a try. 










This is also the best way to bench bleed the master cylinder, by connecting tubes from the outlets and routing them into the resevoir and slowly depress the primary piston (for out of vehicle) or have someone pump the break pedal (for in vehicle) until clear fluid flows from both brake tubes, without air bubbles. 










Then, install the brake outlet tubes and bleed each brake tube at the brake master cylinder. To do this, have an someone pump the brake pedal, and then hold firm pressure on the pedal. Loosen the rearmost brake tube fittings until a stream of brake fluid comes out. While the they maintain pressure on the brake pedal, tighten the brake tube fitting. Repeat until clear, bubble-free fluid comes out. Refill the master cylinder reservoir as necessary and repeat this at the front brake tube. And remember when bleeding at the wheels to make sure the person helping you doesn't let their foot off the pedal until you've tighten the bleeder screw. And like I said before... NEVER let the master cylinder run low no matter what you're doing or you seriously might as well start over.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Apr 8 2009, 10:45 AM~13516104
> *heres mine stock suspension with 14x7s before i shaved the calipers down though and the tires where an ugly ass size but ill try to take some new pics
> 
> 
> ...


coool thanks man. what sizee tires you got on there? 185 75's


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i used the 99 bolt on the 92 swap and it worked fine it dont leak or nothing is it difrent for diffrent years mines a 99 the swaps been done for a while and i havent had any problems.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Apr 8 2009, 06:07 PM~13521777
> *anyone take the back seat out?? how do u do it??? i didnt want to go in and F it up without some info...thanks
> *


Apply pressure to the lower front portion of the rear seat cushion assembly. Push the rear seat cushion rearward to disengage the rear seat cushion front retainers. Position the rear seat cushion forward.










If you have heated rear seats, label and disconnect the electrical connectors.










Remove the two nuts and the rear seat backrest.










When installing, make sure the retaining wires in the rear seat cushion pad and frame and the rear seat backrest pad and frame back are fully seated in the retainer brackets to prevent the seat backrest and seat cushion from sliding forward in the event of a collision.


----------



## chrisrusell (Jan 5, 2005)

anybody got pics of silver leafed tc's? Im tryin to get some ideas...


----------



## 805galaxie (Jul 28, 2008)

does anyone have pics of a 2003-2006 town car,and how much work is it to lift them.


----------



## chrisrusell (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805galaxie_@Apr 8 2009, 09:36 PM~13523699
> *does anyone have pics of a 2003-2006 town car,and how much work is it to lift them.
> *


As far as i know u have to swap the frame for 98-02... But im lookin for some pics of leafed out towncars please post photographs of them.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 8 2009, 06:44 PM~13522126
> *:wave:
> *


wassssuppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 9 2009, 12:35 AM~13523972
> *wassssuppppppppppppppppp
> *





Not Much... Aqui No Mas Encabronado Con Estos Cabrones En El Raffle... :angry:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> Nice and clean!
> I like this car also! yours and Mario's(the Blue one are the reason I redid mine! I just hope Im on this level when Im done!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

cool pic


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 8 2009, 07:18 PM~13522556
> *coool thanks man.  what sizee tires you got on there?  185 75's
> *


damn bro i dont remember the size those tires were they are big and ugly though thats when i had just bought the rims of a homie


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 9 2009, 09:42 PM~13534520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lookn good


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

thanks man


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice.. you goin with an aircraft style setup?


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 9 2009, 10:14 PM~13534964
> *Nice.. you goin with an aircraft style setup?
> *


 yeah most likely Im not sure yet


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

rc controlled center console gos up and down and side to side :biggrin:


----------



## dropingame (Dec 14, 2007)

CAN ANY BODY PLEASE SHOW ME A DIAGRAM ON HOW TO TAKE OFF THE DRIVER SIDE DOOR PANEL.

MY WINDOW WONT ROLL DOWN AND I CAN HEAR A SMALL CLICKING NOISE INSIDE THE DOOR.

I ALREDY REBIULT AND CHECKED THE SWITHCH IT IS GOOD.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dropingame_@Apr 9 2009, 10:56 PM~13535406
> *CAN ANY BODY PLEASE SHOW ME A DIAGRAM ON HOW TO TAKE OFF THE DRIVER SIDE DOOR PANEL.
> 
> MY WINDOW WONT ROLL DOWN AND I CAN HEAR A SMALL CLICKING NOISE INSIDE THE DOOR.
> ...


 take off your pull handle from underneith then you got two screws there you'll see also two more buried in the bottom of the door in carpet I think the rest are clips I cant remember and mine are modified now


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

not enough light tonight to get a good pic Im not sure if I wanna keep these on or not Im undecided on the whole build


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 9 2009, 11:42 PM~13534520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 10 2009, 12:42 AM~13534520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Wadddup Fellas... :wave:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 9 2009, 08:49 PM~13534632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice!!


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 9 2009, 09:59 PM~13534778
> *thanks man
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Thank you everyone for the props  

I like the rims but Im not satisfied so probably gonna sell em I need some chrome and gold!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

really looks goood homie bout ur rims well thats up to likings


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 10 2009, 08:02 PM~13542934
> *     really  looks  goood  homie bout ur  rims well thats  up to  likings
> *


 yeah I just aint feelin em that much


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 10 2009, 08:11 PM~13542993
> *yeah I just aint feelin em that much
> 
> 
> ...


all chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 10 2009, 08:12 PM~13543000
> *all chrome :thumbsup:
> *


 with a little gold :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

heres a bubble gum machine I painted up but no bubblegums yet


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

My sons booster


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 10 2009, 08:30 PM~13543150
> *My sons booster
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

haha that booster seat is ill


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 11 2009, 02:14 PM~13546453
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 10 2009, 09:11 PM~13542993
> *yeah I just aint feelin em that much
> 
> 
> ...


I need some of them crome pillars.


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 11 2009, 08:56 PM~13550039
> *I need some of them crome pillars.
> *


They got em all day on EBAY!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lincoln-Tow...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 9 2009, 09:49 PM~13534632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT A INNERCOM IN MY GRILL AND A
SWITCH FOR WHEN I C POLICE :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 11 2009, 02:54 PM~13547083
> *haha that booster seat is ill
> *


The whole car is!! I like that shit :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks again for all the great feedback! I'll post a few more in a few


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 12 2009, 05:27 PM~13555681
> *I GOT A INNERCOM IN MY GRILL AND A
> SWITCH FOR WHEN I C POLICE  :biggrin:
> *


 lol I dont have a switch I just turn off my eq, I also have two tweeters in there you cant see, with a zapco amp on everything up there so its loud. Also got a big zap on my subs so when cruising I see alot of people dancing


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Some day of the dead stuff I started (not finished)..................camera phone loses my detail. I got three more doors so better pics will come eventually

ps Im a rookie airbrusher but I enjoy doing my own work opions are welcome


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 12 2009, 06:22 PM~13556063
> *Some day of the dead stuff I started (not finished)..................camera phone loses my detail. I got three more doors so better pics will come eventually
> 
> ps Im a rookie airbrusher but I enjoy doing my own work opions are welcome
> ...


lookn good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

PAINTED PATTERNED AND PINSTRIPED TV'S BEATS CHROME UNDER CARRAIGE FRAME OFF WRAPED ALL 4 SIDE IN THE BACK 195K MILES CLEAN NON SALVAGE TITLE 
<img src=\'http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k237/bigtony55/DSC00187.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Showing subs those pumps and batts are out *


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

:nicoderm: entonce :nicoderm:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 13 2009, 05:06 PM~13565222
> *PAINTED PATTERNED AND PINSTRIPED TV'S BEATS CHROME UNDER CARRAIGE FRAME OFF WRAPED ALL 4 SIDE IN THE BACK 195K MILES CLEAN NON SALVAGE TITLE
> <img src=\'http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k237/bigtony55/DSC00187.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Showing subs those pumps and batts are out
> ...


how long have you been trying to sell it for? seems like it should sold a long time ago. anyways, the car is badass :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Apr 13 2009, 05:26 PM~13565396
> *how long have you been trying to sell it for? seems like it should sold a long time ago. anyways, the car is badass  :thumbsup:
> *


Way to long im surprised myself and thanks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Raffle It Tony! :roflmao:



Waddup Homies...:wave: Yall Have A Chance To Check Out My Raffle Thread?


Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 9 2009, 06:18 AM~13525635
> *cool pic
> 
> 
> ...


  

THANX homie for posting my cars!


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 12 2009, 06:05 PM~13555936
> *lol I dont have a switch I just turn off my eq, I also have two tweeters in there you cant see, with a zapco amp on everything up there so its loud. Also got a big zap on my subs so when cruising I see alot of people dancing
> *


WHAT I LIKE TO DO IS WHEN IM RIDING AT NIGHT I KEEP IT TURNED OFF AND WHEN I C SOME1 WALKING ON THE SIDE WALK I TURN IT ON AND SCARE THE SHIT OUTTA THEM :roflmao:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

DOES ANYONE HAVE 12S MOUNTED IN THE GAP WHERE THE SPARE GOES IN THE TRUCK


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 14 2009, 12:34 PM~13571833
> *
> 
> THANX  homie for posting my cars!
> *




:0


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropingame_@Apr 9 2009, 10:56 PM~13535406
> *CAN ANY BODY PLEASE SHOW ME A DIAGRAM ON HOW TO TAKE OFF THE DRIVER SIDE DOOR PANEL.
> 
> MY WINDOW WONT ROLL DOWN AND I CAN HEAR A SMALL CLICKING NOISE INSIDE THE DOOR.
> ...


To remove the door panel, remove the master window switch bezel.










Then, disconnect the connectors.










Remove the screws as shown in the illustration. Use care not to damage the trim panel when removing the screws.










Remove the handle and then remove the screws behind the handle.










Remove the door panel.










Then disconnect the connectors.










Note the position of the color-coded clips and remove both clips from the bracket.










To install, attach the color-coded pull-strap retainer clips to the front door trim panel. The green retainer clip goes toward the front of the vehicle. The black retainer clip goes toward the rear of the vehicle. Follow the removal procedure in reverse order.


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

^TTT !


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 14 2009, 12:41 PM~13573720
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE 12S MOUNTED IN THE GAP WHERE THE SPARE GOES IN THE TRUCK
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 15 2009, 04:25 AM~13581364
> *:yes:
> *


U GOT PIKS.CAUSE I GOT 1 12 BUT I WANT ANOTHER 1 BUT I WANNA SAVE ROOM FOR MY SETUP


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 15 2009, 07:17 AM~13581897
> *U GOT PIKS.CAUSE I GOT 1 12 BUT I WANT ANOTHER 1 BUT I WANNA SAVE ROOM FOR MY SETUP
> *


THE ONLY PICTURE I HAVE. TWO 12S FACING UP WITH THE AMPS BOLTED TO THE BOX. SITTING IN BETWWEN THE PISTONS


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 15 2009, 11:32 AM~13583914
> *THE ONLY PICTURE I HAVE. TWO 12S FACING UP WITH THE AMPS BOLTED TO THE BOX. SITTING IN BETWWEN THE PISTONS
> 
> 
> ...


ight thanks d


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

i got a couple of questions.1st is it possible for me to use the rearend of a 90-97 linc since they already have the mounts on top for a custom four linc on my 98 or should i just use my stock 98 rear end.and does any1 have pics of whammy setups.THANKS


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

mine. not 12's though. hope this helps


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

super underconstruction and it will NOT look like this in a couple weeks


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

ROADMONSTA801's TC now juiced :0


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:cheesy: THANKS FOR POSTING THEM UP HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 15 2009, 01:22 PM~13584920
> *ight thanks d
> *


THERES ALWAYS ROOM FOR SPEAKERS. I'M RUNNING 12 BATTERIES IN THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 15 2009, 11:10 PM~13589241
> *ROADMONSTA801's TC now juiced :0
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 15 2009, 08:10 PM~13589241
> *ROADMONSTA801's TC now juiced :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 13 2009, 06:30 PM~13565452
> *Way to long im surprised myself and thanks
> *


i like it but way to far away


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 15 2009, 11:10 PM~13589241
> *ROADMONSTA801's TC now juiced :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 15 2009, 10:10 PM~13589241
> *ROADMONSTA801's TC now juiced :0
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 14 2009, 07:40 PM~13577010
> *:0
> *



WHAT? :dunno: 

u know im a lincoln whore


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 16 2009, 10:11 AM~13592582
> *WHAT? :dunno:
> 
> u know im a lincoln whore
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 15 2009, 09:10 PM~13589241
> *ROADMONSTA801's TC now juiced :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 15 2009, 08:53 PM~13589984
> *THERES ALWAYS ROOM FOR SPEAKERS. I'M RUNNING 12 BATTERIES IN THE BACK  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: DAMN I THINKING THAT 8 BATTS WAS GONNA TAKE UP TO MUCH SPACE :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

lovin the color


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

just bored so i took some pics


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 16 2009, 07:17 PM~13599634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES GIVING PROPS :thumbsup: STILL GOT SOME MORE TO DO BEFORE SUMMER LEAFING AND PATTERNS


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 15 2009, 08:10 PM~13589241
> *ROADMONSTA801's TC now juiced :0
> 
> 
> ...




THAT'S CLEAN!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2009, 10:21 PM~13611870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Apr 16 2009, 02:44 PM~13596781
> *just bored so i took some pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice, love the headligths


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2009, 12:21 AM~13611870
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shit looks mean as fuck!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2009, 10:21 PM~13611870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2009, 12:21 AM~13611870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FUCK!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2009, 01:21 AM~13611870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN SICK


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 18 2009, 04:07 PM~13616555
> *FUCKIN SICK
> *


x2 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 18 2009, 10:39 PM~13617845
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 16 2009, 09:17 PM~13599634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. The painted belt moldings are different.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

just picked me up another towncar cartier  ill have pics up tomorrow :biggrin: 
time to bust another one out


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Apr 18 2009, 10:50 PM~13619290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2009, 01:18 AM~13627037
> *just picked me up another towncar cartier  ill have pics up tomorrow :biggrin:
> time to bust another one out
> *


 :0


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

For Trade.. Mainly looking for clean 59-69 Impala or Caprice 2door or wagon, 71-76 Caprice Glasshouse or 73-77 Monte but Interesting 60s and 70s and 80s vehicles considered. www.flickr.com/photos/lowlow177/ 99 Lincoln Cartier 2nd owner, 83,000 miles, uncut, loaded with every available option including moonroof new paint candy blue patterns on top only new pearl white dish OG wires with new tires etc. Check out the pics!


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lowlow177/ Check out the pics!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2009, 12:18 AM~13627037
> *just picked me up another towncar cartier  ill have pics up tomorrow :biggrin:
> time to bust another one out
> *


Did you ever get your other one fixed?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies...:wave: Yall Have A Chance To Check Out My Raffle Thread?


Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2009, 10:21 PM~13611870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely loco! AND ITS THE HOPPER! Oh YEAH. I wont forget out date! Never forget about me ma'bobba! :0 :biggrin: 
Bring it to Vegas brotha!


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 19 2009, 07:06 AM~13620142
> *Looks nice. The painted belt moldings are different.
> *


I hate them to be honest. It's because my car is the Signature Series Touring Sedan, I want the chrome.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Apr 19 2009, 11:53 PM~13627328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE IT GOT RETIRED  BUT I WILL BE BUSTING THIS ONE OUT :biggrin: FOR SUPERSHOW  93 THOUSAND MILES BLOWS A/C IM GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## chrisrusell (Jan 5, 2005)

Anybody ever had to fix there blend door? I took my shit apart cuz did my diagnostic test and i got back error code 25 & 24, So after i got the dash removed, i noticed the previous owner had did some hacked up work back there. They completely took out the blend door actuator thats in the center of the dash on top of the air duct... Leaving me with this!










Anyone know what goes in the hole? do i gotta take the whole duct apart to fix this shit?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2009, 12:18 PM~13631368
> *
> :biggrin:
> NOPE IT GOT RETIRED   BUT I WILL BE BUSTING THIS ONE OUT  :biggrin: FOR SUPERSHOW  93 THOUSAND MILES BLOWS A/C IM GOOD :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 20 2009, 03:01 PM~13632224
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HAD TO GET ME ANOTHER


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Apr 20 2009, 05:01 PM~13632224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:nicoderm:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 20 2009, 06:08 PM~13634365
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 20 2009, 06:01 PM~13634299
> *:nicoderm:
> *


QUE ONDAS HOMIE  LOOKY LETS TRADE?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2009, 07:11 PM~13634395
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



sup with you bro?


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Apr 20 2009, 06:30 PM~13635226
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Apr 20 2009, 06:30 PM~13635226
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Apr 20 2009, 03:50 PM~13633500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2009, 08:36 PM~13634646
> *QUE ONDAS HOMIE   LOOKY LETS TRADE?
> *




A Bit Too Late Homie... The Raffle Is The Only Option Now... More Than Enough Participants, That Now, I Cant Turn Back...  


Speaking Of Which, When You Holla At Me About Your Numbers...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 20 2009, 11:49 PM~13637262
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

my towncar getting repainted.. this how she used to look..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## keepitrue (Apr 21, 2009)

MAN these new skool lincolns are the muthafukin shit. I gotta get me one. But I got some questions if ya'll can help me out. That dude who just got one was sayin his car got 93000 miles is that somthin to brag about . I mean is that considered low miles. And when he says the a.c blows does that mean that that the a.c usually don't work on these cars? And what does cartier mean? Aint that a watch company? Is it really hard to find a low mile car cause I think 93000 is a gang a miles. Sorry for all the questions but I really want one and I've never had a Lincoln before. Help me out.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

93,000miles can be low or high. it depends on the year. 

A/C blows mean it still has a decent charge of coolant in it. All cars loose them after awhile.

Cartier is a designer yes. But its the Top of the line in towncars. Followed by Signature and then Executive. 

www.lincolntowncar.org is a good site for info.


----------



## keepitrue (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks homie. Good info.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

easy way to figure out if its high milage is to take the milage of the car and divide it by the age.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keepitrue_@Apr 21 2009, 01:00 AM~13639074
> *MAN these new skool lincolns are the muthafukin shit. I gotta get me one.  But I got some questions if ya'll can help me out. That dude who just got one was sayin his car got 93000 miles is that somthin to brag about . I mean is that considered low miles. And when he says the a.c blows does that mean that that the a.c usually don't work on these cars? And what does cartier mean?  Aint that a watch company? Is it really hard to find a low mile car cause I think 93000 is a gang a miles. Sorry for all the questions but I really want one and I've never had a Lincoln before. Help me out.
> *


There a couple of things you have to be carefull of.......intake manifold leak.......and the acumulator spring breaking in the transmission......among other things. Keep an eye out for other cars with less miles on them....you know there is an old lady some where out there that has one for sale.


----------



## keepitrue (Apr 21, 2009)

Found one! And it only got 83000 miles. Its a 99 and its half way done. Found it in the vehicles section. I'm checkin it out this weekend. Anything else to look for?


----------



## keepitrue (Apr 21, 2009)

How would I know if that spring in the trans is broke or not?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 21 2009, 05:16 AM~13639978
> *There a couple of things you have to be carefull of.......intake manifold leak.......and the acumulator spring breaking in the transmission......among other things. Keep an eye out for other cars with less miles on them....you know there is an old lady some where out there that has one for sale.
> *


Yep, the intake manifold happens around 100,000. I replaced mine 3000 miles after buying the car.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

i just replaced mine and havent had it more than a month.


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

what are the diffrent motors in these and how do you tell them apart


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 21 2009, 03:35 PM~13644119
> *Yep, the intake manifold happens around 100,000. I replaced mine 3000 miles after buying the car.
> *


how much was it?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@Apr 21 2009, 08:38 PM~13649128
> *Hey joey here the  pics of ur car
> 
> 
> ...


my towncar getting a make over.......!!!!  more pic's coming soon..


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'LL GUESS I'LL HAVE TO POST FLICCS OF MY LINC AND JOIN MY NEW HOME  "KILLIN THE GAME" IS THE ONLY WAY TO PLAY  
3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, CHINA MAN 818
WEST UP FAMILY MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Apr 21 2009, 11:51 PM~13651672
> *I'LL GUESS I'LL HAVE TO POST FLICCS OF MY LINC AND JOIN MY NEW HOME   "KILLIN THE GAME" IS THE ONLY WAY TO PLAY
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, CHINA MAN 818
> ...


 :0 When did you get a Lincoln Cuzz? We got a few busting out in NC at the end of the year! :biggrin:


----------



## keepitrue (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool taxi cab yellow.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keepitrue_@Apr 22 2009, 02:14 AM~13651861
> *Cool taxi cab yellow.
> *


LOL HAHAHA. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keepitrue_@Apr 21 2009, 03:15 PM~13643927
> *How would I know if that spring in the trans is broke or not?
> *


It has a small hesitation and shifts real hard into gear. Almost like the car has a shift kit.


The coil on plugs also is good for going bad. I have replaced three already on my car. I also replace the idle control valve, leaky valve cover gaskets. I also had water coming in through my vent air intake. Its got a problamatic seal problem.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 22 2009, 07:54 AM~13652576
> *It has a small hesitation and shifts real hard into gear. Almost like the car has a shift kit.
> The coil on plugs also is good for going bad. I have replaced three already on my car. I also replace the idle control valve, leaky valve cover gaskets. I also had water coming in through my vent air intake. Its got a problamatic seal problem.
> *


any luck on the brakes yet


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Apr 21 2009, 11:20 PM~13651413
> *my towncar getting a make over.......!!!!  more pic's coming soon..
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I am selling my Ford 1999 Service Manuals on CD - that contain Ford Workshop manuals from 1999. This is a complete manual on CD covering all Ford, Lincoln, and Mercury Cars. Just like the genuine service manuals that are found in your local Ford dealership except these can be viewed and printed on your PC. CD's show use but are still very useable. Great for your own car repairs, or if you own a repair service shop an excellent source of information. 
CD Contains the following information for all Ford / Lincoln / Mercury 1999 Cars 
Service Workshop Manual for each model of 1999 Car listed below 
Wiring (EVTM) for each model 
PC/ED - Pinpoint testing for fault diagnosis. 
Manuals have lots of illustrations covering all the systems in your car. 

Here is the link on ebay.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 22 2009, 07:27 AM~13652684
> *any luck on the brakes yet
> *


Its still in Fords hands. I stumped the master mechanic and the had to put a post of Fords dealers website.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Apr 22 2009, 12:51 AM~13651672
> *I'LL GUESS I'LL HAVE TO POST FLICCS OF MY LINC AND JOIN MY NEW HOME   "KILLIN THE GAME" IS THE ONLY WAY TO PLAY
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, CHINA MAN 818
> ...


POST UP HOMIE WERE ALL TRYING TO SEE WHAT IT BE LOOKING LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THE HOMIES MALO FROM MAJESTICS HI DESERT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

^^ NICE!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2009, 01:18 PM~13631368
> *
> :biggrin:
> NOPE IT GOT RETIRED   BUT I WILL BE BUSTING THIS ONE OUT  :biggrin: FOR SUPERSHOW  93 THOUSAND MILES BLOWS A/C IM GOOD :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2009, 01:27 PM~13656224
> *:0
> *


THAT COULD BE YOU HOMIE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2009, 12:24 PM~13656203
> *THE HOMIES MALO FROM MAJESTICS HI DESERT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 22 2009, 03:13 PM~13657334
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Apr 21 2009, 04:16 AM~13639978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The motors are all the same... just tuned slightly different depending on the series.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 22 2009, 07:20 PM~13659306
> *There was a recall on these intake manifolds so you can expect it to be a problem if it wasn't one already.
> The motors are all the same... just tuned slightly different depending on the series.
> *


Are you sure about the tunning part? I have never heard of that.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

whats the deal with these mirrors you make em or buy em? i want some :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisrusell+Apr 20 2009, 12:43 PM~13631574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are different calibrations for the motor depending on what the vehicle is meant to be used for, like a limo, or the production date of the vehicle, etc. There are lots of different options, versions, and revisions to the Town Car, most you just won't notice, and some you might. For instance... the engine calibration, four different rear axle ratios, three different types of radios (none of them include a CD player), two different types of leather, and so on... BTW, I work at a Ford, Lincoln, Mercury dealership. :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 22 2009, 06:05 PM~13659732
> *whats the deal with these mirrors you make em or buy em? i want some :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 made em cuz they dont sell em................no where


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

still has the warning label at the bottom on passenger they look totally stock


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 22 2009, 07:04 PM~13660373
> *still has the warning label at the bottom on passenger they look totally stock
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 22 2009, 09:08 PM~13660419
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: WUZ CRACKING CARNAL?? HOW U BEEN, LONG TIME ?? OYE DO YOU OR ANYBODY IN HERE KNOW WUT KIND OF GRANT STERRING WHEEL KIT I NEED TO GET THAT WILL COME CLOSE TO FITING ON MY 98 ????????? I KNOW I HAVE TO DO A LIL MODIFYING BUT IM TRYING TO GET THE CLOSEST ONE I CAN TO AVOID TO MANY MODS. I HAVE A NARDI GOING IN THER BUT AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED THE GRANT KITS LOOK LIKE THEY WILL BOND PERFECTLY WIT THE WHEEL. SO ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APP.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

a couple pics from the other day we went to some different mural spots for an excuse TO CRUISE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Apr 22 2009, 07:41 PM~13660831
> *:uh:  WUZ CRACKING CARNAL?? HOW U BEEN, LONG TIME ?? OYE DO YOU OR ANYBODY IN HERE KNOW WUT KIND OF GRANT STERRING WHEEL KIT I NEED TO GET THAT WILL COME CLOSE TO FITING ON MY 98 ????????? I KNOW I HAVE TO DO A LIL MODIFYING BUT IM TRYING TO GET THE CLOSEST ONE I CAN TO AVOID TO MANY MODS. I HAVE A NARDI GOING IN THER BUT AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED THE GRANT KITS LOOK LIKE THEY WILL BOND PERFECTLY WIT THE WHEEL. SO ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APP.
> *


qvooooo not sure but i l try n find out


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

2low2rl
whats up homie.. what good n spokane..


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 22 2009, 12:10 AM~13651833
> *:0 When did you get a Lincoln Cuzz? We got a few busting out in NC at the end of the year!  :biggrin:
> *


I PICCED IT UP DECEMBER AND WAS GONNA BRING IT OUT BUT, THATS TO EASY SO WHILE ADJUSTING TO THE NEW FAMILY MEMBERS I MADE THEM BIG M MOVES(AS WE DO) AND BOY O BOY ITS JUST ABOUT READY


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 22 2009, 09:53 PM~13660980
> *a couple pics from the other day we went to some different mural spots for an excuse TO CRUISE
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 22 2009, 08:53 PM~13660980
> *a couple pics from the other day we went to some different mural spots for an excuse TO CRUISE
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS PIC HOMIE


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Apr 22 2009, 10:02 PM~13662725
> *I PICCED IT UP DECEMBER AND WAS GONNA BRING IT OUT BUT, THATS TO EASY SO WHILE ADJUSTING TO THE NEW FAMILY MEMBERS I MADE THEM BIG M MOVES(AS WE DO) AND BOY O BOY ITS JUST ABOUT READY
> *


 O SNAP!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CALL ME IF INTERESTED 661 466 9601 EDWIN IM IN LOS ANGELES  TAGS ARE PAID FOR AND IT ONLY HAS 94XXX MILES RUNS EXCELENT PEARL WHITE WITH GREY INTERIOR. ALL STOCK I WILL SELL IT WITH 13X7 FOR 3300 :biggrin: CALL ME OR PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 23 2009, 10:15 AM~13666403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS IT DOING IN THE SNOW.DID U SALE IT


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 22 2009, 07:00 PM~13660320
> *made em cuz they dont sell em................no where
> *


CAN U MAKE ME SOME :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 23 2009, 10:07 AM~13666326
> *CALL ME IF INTERESTED 661 466 9601 EDWIN IM IN LOS ANGELES   TAGS ARE PAID FOR AND IT ONLY HAS 94XXX MILES RUNS EXCELENT PEARL WHITE WITH GREY INTERIOR. ALL STOCK I WILL SELL IT WITH 13X7 FOR 3300 :biggrin:  CALL ME OR PM ME IF INTERESTED
> 
> 
> ...


ARE U SERIOUS $3300.I GOT MINE FOR 6 AND IT DONT GOTTA SUNROOF,NO REAR CUP HOLDERS,AND IT HAD MORE MILES THEN THAT.WHY SO CHEAP G


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 23 2009, 01:27 PM~13667601
> *ARE U SERIOUS $3300.I GOT MINE FOR 6 AND IT DONT GOTTA SUNROOF,NO REAR CUP HOLDERS,AND IT HAD MORE MILES THEN THAT.WHY SO CHEAP G
> *


NEED THE MONEY I PAID MORE FOR IT BUT I NEED IT GONE RUNS EXCELLENT HOMIE NO PROBLEMS AND ITS A CARTIER  TOOK ME ALONG TIME TO FIND ANOTHER ONE  PERO NIMODO ILL FIND ANOTHER ONE LATER


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 23 2009, 02:22 PM~13667557
> *WHATS IT DOING IN THE SNOW.DID U SALE IT
> *


No, I moved to the snow...lol


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 23 2009, 12:40 PM~13667757
> *No, I moved to the snow...lol
> *


where too looks like canada?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

more pics

CALL ME IF INTERESTED 661 466 9601 EDWIN IM IN LOS ANGELES  TAGS ARE PAID FOR AND IT ONLY HAS 94XXX MILES RUNS EXCELENT PEARL WHITE WITH GREY INTERIOR. ALL STOCK I WILL SELL IT WITH 13X7 FOR 3300 :biggrin: CALL ME OR PM ME IF INTERESTED 
















































only thing wrong with it but it works clips are broken








engine, new alternator and batterry


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Apr 23 2009, 06:55 PM~13670169
> *where too looks like canada?
> *


Ohio


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 23 2009, 08:34 PM~13670546
> *Ohio
> *






I Think Im From Ohio, Cuz Im Kinda High Yo... :420:





:biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

What tire sizes should i go on with some 14'z im going to put on a town car??


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

started working on a sign board and glassing the trunk lid panel


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Apr 22 2009, 10:02 PM~13662725
> *I PICCED IT UP DECEMBER AND WAS GONNA BRING IT OUT BUT, THATS TO EASY SO WHILE ADJUSTING TO THE NEW FAMILY MEMBERS I MADE THEM BIG M MOVES(AS WE DO) AND BOY O BOY ITS JUST ABOUT READY
> *


Yes Siiir!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 23 2009, 02:27 PM~13667601
> *ARE U SERIOUS $3300.I GOT MINE FOR 6 AND IT DONT GOTTA SUNROOF,NO REAR CUP HOLDERS,AND IT HAD MORE MILES THEN THAT.WHY SO CHEAP G
> *


Look around they are getting cheaper. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 23 2009, 07:49 PM~13670735
> *What tire sizes should i go on with some 14'z im going to put on a town car??
> *


175/70/14


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 23 2009, 07:34 PM~13670546
> *Ohio
> *


Where at? I'm there too.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 23 2009, 07:38 PM~13670608
> *I Think Im From Ohio, Cuz Im Kinda High Yo... :420:
> :biggrin:
> *


Yup, that counts!! :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 24 2009, 05:58 AM~13675098
> *Where at? I'm there too.
> *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 24 2009, 05:45 AM~13675077
> *175/70/14
> *


 :biggrin: The only 14" tire I will use


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Mines getting there! Patterns done by COAST ONE, leafing and stripping by ANGELO!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 24 2009, 07:43 AM~13675947
> *Mines getting there! Patterns done by COAST ONE, leafing and stripping by ANGELO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: niicceeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 24 2009, 09:43 AM~13675947
> *Mines getting there! Patterns done by COAST ONE, leafing and stripping by ANGELO!
> 
> 
> ...


That's BAD ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 24 2009, 09:43 AM~13675947
> *Mines getting there! Patterns done by COAST ONE, leafing and stripping by ANGELO!
> 
> 
> ...


Please stop posting these teasers..... :angry: :biggrin: It looks real nice!


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 24 2009, 07:43 AM~13675947
> *Mines getting there! Patterns done by COAST ONE, leafing and stripping by ANGELO!
> 
> 
> ...


looks wicked man lets see some more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 24 2009, 08:43 AM~13675947
> *Mines getting there! Patterns done by COAST ONE, leafing and stripping by ANGELO!
> 
> 
> ...


dammit :biggrin: your gonna be killing the game too homie imma keep mine now :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:wave: Everyone... :biggrin: 

Been awhile since i posted in here.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 24 2009, 07:43 AM~13675947
> *Mines getting there! Patterns done by COAST ONE, leafing and stripping by ANGELO!
> 
> 
> ...


DANG THATS A BUET! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 24 2009, 03:45 AM~13675077
> *175/70/14
> *


BUT THE QUESTION IS WHERE TO GET THEM FROM? :dunno: SOME1 ONCE TOLD ME MY 98 WAS TO NEW FOR 5.20S WHAT DOES THAT MEAN


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 24 2009, 02:07 PM~13679261
> *BUT THE QUESTION IS WHERE TO GET THEM FROM? :dunno: SOME1 ONCE TOLD ME MY 98 WAS TO NEW FOR 5.20S WHAT DOES THAT MEAN
> *


YOU PUT WHAT YOU WANT TO PUT BROTHA  DONT WORRY ABOUT ANYBODY ELSE :biggrin: I HAD 520s WITH REAL DAYTONS FOR SAN BERNANDINO LAST YEAR SO DONT WORRY WHAT ANUBODY ELSE SAYS  AND OFCOURSE THEY WERE 13s :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 24 2009, 03:07 PM~13679261
> *BUT THE QUESTION IS WHERE TO GET THEM FROM? :dunno: SOME1 ONCE TOLD ME MY 98 WAS TO NEW FOR 5.20S WHAT DOES THAT MEAN
> *


You can get what you want but you will be happy with radials.  tire-easy.com has the tires for cheep of talk to D-Cheese on here.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 24 2009, 08:05 PM~13682568
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 23 2009, 07:20 PM~13671601
> *started working on a sign board and glassing the trunk lid panel
> 
> 
> ...




THAT'S CLEAN!


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 24 2009, 09:14 PM~13683117
> *THAT'S CLEAN!
> *


 Thanks I thought at first the trunk panel would be easy..........not to easy lol


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

U'LL LOOK BACC AND SMILE SOON!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 24 2009, 09:34 PM~13683266
> *U'LL LOOK BACC AND SMILE SOON!
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 24 2009, 09:39 PM~13683313
> *niceeeeeeeeeee  :thumbsup:
> *



Good lookin homie!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

mine


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

hey scooby howd you make those mirrors did you buy bigger mirrors with the arrows in em already and cut em too size?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 24 2009, 09:34 PM~13683266
> *U'LL LOOK BACC AND SMILE SOON!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 24 2009, 09:34 PM~13683266
> *U'LL LOOK BACC AND SMILE SOON!
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice any more pics? Ive been smiling I love these fuckin lincs there the best but yeah probably another month or so on the build and another six months of cosmetic work to go I think I'll end up putting another 5-10 into it 

I talked with you before I think didnt you have the flashing emblem on your avatar?


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 24 2009, 09:58 PM~13683522
> *hey scooby howd you make those mirrors did you buy bigger mirrors with the arrows in em already and cut em too size?
> *


 Naw getting the glass is no problem its burco replacement glass


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 24 2009, 09:11 PM~13683622
> *Naw getting the glass is no problem its burco replacement glass
> *


really so does the heat thing they have still work not that it makes much difference, and howd u get it so that it still looks like glass when they're off?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 24 2009, 09:34 PM~13683266
> *U'LL LOOK BACC AND SMILE SOON!
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 24 2009, 10:15 PM~13683663
> *really so does the heat thing they have still work not that it makes much difference, and howd u get it so that it still looks like glass when they're off?
> *


 the mirrors transparent Im sure any auto glass store you go to will have them in stock or can get them


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

GOOD LOOKIN' ON THE PROPS TC FAMILY......_here go some mo pics hollllllllla_


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 08:53 AM~13685631
> *GOOD LOOKIN' ON THE PROPS TC FAMILY......here go some mo pics hollllllllla
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: DEFINATELY SETTING THE BAR


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Apr 21 2009, 01:53 AM~13639002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 3


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

JUST PICKED UP MY NEW TOWNCAR :biggrin: "NEXT UP"


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 09:53 AM~13685631
> *GOOD LOOKIN' ON THE PROPS TC FAMILY......here go some mo pics hollllllllla
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT ONE OF THE CLEANEST TOWNCARS HOMIE  MUCH PROPS ON IT


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 25 2009, 12:16 PM~13685963
> *JUST PICKED UP MY NEW TOWNCAR :biggrin: "NEXT UP"
> 
> 
> ...


I like that quarter top :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 25 2009, 11:34 AM~13686030
> *I like that quarter top :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THATS WHAT ATRACKED ME TO IT


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 25 2009, 12:36 PM~13686041
> *:biggrin: THATS WHAT ATRACKED ME TO IT
> *


I tried buying one off a junked car, but the guy was an idiot, and told me I had to buy the whole roof..lol So I said fuck it..lol Shit looks good though for sure!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 25 2009, 11:38 AM~13686053
> *I tried buying one off a junked car, but the guy was an idiot, and told me I had to buy the whole roof..lol So I said fuck it..lol Shit looks good though for sure!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: IM GOING TO TRY TO HAVE THIS READY FOR VEGAS THIS YEAR WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 25 2009, 10:39 AM~13686057
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:  IM GOING TO TRY TO HAVE THIS READY FOR VEGAS THIS YEAR WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: estas cabron edwin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: qvo bro


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 25 2009, 12:39 PM~13686057
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:  IM GOING TO TRY TO HAVE THIS READY FOR VEGAS THIS YEAR WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS :biggrin:
> *


Keep us updated with pics!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 25 2009, 01:34 PM~13686372
> *Keep us updated with pics!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED TO MOVE THE DUVAL COUNTY .................. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone+Apr 25 2009, 12:34 PM~13686372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CANT GET AWAY FROM THIS CARS BRO :biggrin: HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2008, 07:19 PM~10976008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC FRANKIE :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 25 2009, 10:16 AM~13685963
> *JUST PICKED UP MY NEW TOWNCAR :biggrin: "NEXT UP"
> 
> 
> ...



AND IS GREEN ALSO HOMIE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 25 2009, 12:13 PM~13686638
> *I WILL DOGG
> CANT GET AWAY FROM THIS CARS BRO :biggrin:  HOW YOU DOING?
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: mas o menos :biggrin:


----------



## keepitrue (Apr 21, 2009)

Gettin one next week.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 08:53 AM~13685631
> *GOOD LOOKIN' ON THE PROPS TC FAMILY......here go some mo pics hollllllllla
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: whats that last pic them screens?


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Apr 25 2009, 08:31 PM~13690028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THE PATTERNS CAME OUT GOOD LONGO


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Apr 25 2009, 09:35 PM~13690070
> *:thumbsup: THE PATTERNS CAME OUT GOOD LONGO
> *


thanks homie


----------



## chrisrusell (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 22 2009, 07:31 PM~13659995
> *As far as I can tell, the Electronic Blend Door Actuator is all that goes there.  On the right of that is the heater core cover.  There's not much more to that part of the system.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the blend door goes there im pretty sure, but i could just put one there but doesnt the arm that goes in the hole have to hook up to something ??


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 25 2009, 10:38 AM~13686053
> *I tried buying one off a junked car, but the guy was an idiot, and told me I had to buy the whole roof..lol So I said fuck it..lol Shit looks good though for sure!
> *


 :werd: :loco: 
SHOULD HAVE JUST BOUGHT ONE FROM THE STORE


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 26 2009, 05:36 AM~13691801
> *:werd:  :loco:
> SHOULD HAVE JUST BOUGHT ONE FROM THE STORE
> *


Wasnt worth that much to me. I just like the look


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Apr 26 2009, 12:31 AM~13690028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Apr 25 2009, 11:31 PM~13690028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my TC... thanks again for the help from 61 implala on 3


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 25 2009, 08:30 PM~13689412
> *:biggrin:  whats that last pic them screens?
> *



In the trunk lid? yes sir!


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Apr 25 2009, 09:00 AM~13685660
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: DEFINATELY SETTING THE BAR
> *


Thx broham, we still on schedule?


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 25 2009, 10:18 AM~13685966
> *YOU GOT ONE OF THE CLEANEST TOWNCARS HOMIE   MUCH PROPS ON IT
> *


Good lookin, whats first on the new TC?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 26 2009, 10:00 AM~13692287
> *my TC... thanks again for the help from 61 implala on 3
> 
> 
> ...


OHIO??? :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 26 2009, 10:46 AM~13692426
> *OHIO???  :biggrin:
> *


Yup Cincinnati.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 26 2009, 10:51 AM~13692446
> *Yup Cincinnati.
> *


Nice!!! Well I will for sure try to make to some of the events out here!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 26 2009, 10:00 AM~13692287
> *my TC... thanks again for the help from 61 implala on 3
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. Here is another pic.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 26 2009, 10:53 AM~13692457
> *Nice!!! Well I will for sure try to make to some of the events out here!!
> *


Like I said this one......
Individuals Picnic Louisville

And this one.......
Westside Picnic Cincinnati

Will be good.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 25 2009, 10:16 AM~13685963
> *JUST PICKED UP MY NEW TOWNCAR :biggrin: "NEXT UP"
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN G U PICK UP TOWNCARS LIKE NOTHING :biggrin: NICE LINC


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 26 2009, 11:04 AM~13692506
> *Like I said this one......
> Individuals Picnic Louisville
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 26 2009, 07:53 AM~13692254
> *Nice!
> *


thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 26 2009, 09:46 AM~13692424
> *Good lookin, whats first on the new TC?
> *


its my daily for now :biggrin: hopefully soon i can get her started


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisrusell_@Apr 26 2009, 12:38 AM~13691492
> *Yeah the blend door goes there im pretty sure, but i could just put one there but doesnt the arm that goes in the hole have to hook up to something ??
> *


The blend door should hook up directly with the actuator. The actuator is what moves the temperature blend door depending on the temperature selected. If there is no blend door inside there to hook up to, then you'll need to remove the Plenum Chamber and disassemble it, and to do that you first have to remove the instrument panel, drain the radiator, and remove the cowl.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 26 2009, 08:43 AM~13692413
> *In the trunk lid? yes sir!
> *


 nice in some of the pics the panel is red but cant really tell what material you used is it glassed?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 26 2009, 08:00 AM~13692287
> *my TC... thanks again for the help from 61 implala on 3
> 
> 
> ...


Nice TC!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Apr 25 2009, 08:31 PM~13690028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 26 2009, 08:06 PM~13695803
> *The blend door should hook up directly with the actuator.  The actuator is what moves the temperature blend door depending on the temperature selected.  If there is no blend door inside there to hook up to, then you'll need to remove the Plenum Chamber and disassemble it, and to do that you first have to remove the instrument panel, drain the radiator, and remove the cowl.
> 
> 
> ...


What a pain in the butt. Any idea why they took all that off?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

My tc....i'll post a better pic later....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 26 2009, 10:32 AM~13692654
> *DAMN G U PICK UP TOWNCARS LIKE NOTHING :biggrin: NICE LINC
> *


i look for them homie :biggrin: i got one that i wanted now when the time comes ill built it  yours looks good


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

2tt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 27 2009, 06:22 AM~13700352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a mud flap peeking out under the bumper. :biggrin: Love the color.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 2 2009, 05:07 AM~13462576
> *You mean my updated front clip........wouldn't it be funny to leave the deer in there and spray paint it chrome. :biggrin:
> 
> When it is time to turn in one's license!!!!!!!!
> ...


OUCH MORE PICS OF YOUR RIDE :biggrin: YOU UPDATED HUH?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 24 2009, 09:10 AM~13676200
> *Please stop posting these teasers..... :angry:  :biggrin: It looks real nice!
> *


ill try to post more this week!

Thanks everyone for showing some love!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 27 2009, 09:16 AM~13702553
> *Is that a mud flap peeking out under the bumper. :biggrin: Love the color.
> *


yea...i honestly like how they look...they coming off once i juice it but for now ill just let them keep my rims clean..lol...lol..


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 27 2009, 04:09 PM~13706453
> *yea...i honestly like how they look...they coming off once i juice it but for now ill just let them keep my rims clean..lol...lol..
> *


 :loco: DON'T U MEAN BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 27 2009, 04:09 PM~13707038
> *:loco: DON'T U MEAN BUMPER  :biggrin:
> *


oh man,i was wayyyyy off.... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 27 2009, 05:12 PM~13707084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice linc


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 27 2009, 06:12 PM~13707084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 27 2009, 05:12 PM~13707084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That tc is badass!! The tan and orange look good together


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 08:30 PM~13709885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks gangster


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 08:30 PM~13709885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks presidential. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

test fit my fiberglass today and started my new box


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 27 2009, 09:36 PM~13711005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 27 2009, 09:36 PM~13711005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

The new daily, bone stock kids!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 28 2009, 10:07 AM~13713974
> *The new daily, bone stock kids!
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 28 2009, 10:52 AM~13714371
> *Awsome.
> *


:yes: It's a very nice car.  Let's hope it doesn't end up like the one in your avatar. hno:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 27 2009, 07:12 PM~13707084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is so sick!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 28 2009, 08:38 AM~13713735
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: PM ME PICS LIL RICC :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 28 2009, 01:07 PM~13717163
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: PM ME PICS LIL RICC :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chrisrusell (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 26 2009, 07:06 PM~13695803
> *The blend door should hook up directly with the actuator.  The actuator is what moves the temperature blend door depending on the temperature selected.  If there is no blend door inside there to hook up to, then you'll need to remove the Plenum Chamber and disassemble it, and to do that you first have to remove the instrument panel, drain the radiator, and remove the cowl.
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck i saw some youtube video of this dude cutting open the plenum, So i dont have to take the whole shit out. then fixing the blend door with a brass tube, then putting it back together with fiberglass.. I saw some repair kits for ford truck n shit but no towncar..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 28 2009, 07:54 PM~13720805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 27 2009, 09:36 PM~13710992
> *test fit my fiberglass today and started my new box
> 
> 
> ...



NICE FIT!


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 26 2009, 06:09 PM~13695837
> *nice in some of the pics the panel is red but cant really tell what material you used is it glassed?
> *



naw jus wrapp'd in red suede. thats all nothing special. ha


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

roman's 01 lincoln


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

from the slabs topic


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 29 2009, 07:24 PM~13733054
> *from the slabs topic
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much fucking horrible!!


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisrusell_@Apr 29 2009, 12:07 AM~13725805
> *Fuck i saw some youtube video of this dude cutting open the plenum, So i dont have to take the whole shit out. then fixing the blend door with a brass tube, then putting it back together with fiberglass.. I saw some repair kits for ford truck n shit but no towncar..
> *


 :0 Wow... well I guess that's one way to do it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

i just picked up a 98 lincoln towncar. what needs to be done to run 13s? i also have a 92 so if i have to swap spindels or rotors or whatever.


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 29 2009, 04:25 PM~13733066
> *Pretty much fucking horrible!!
> *


other then the gay lambo doors. that linc is nice. your tripping. :uh:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 29 2009, 09:09 PM~13734138
> *other then the gay lambo doors. that linc is nice. your tripping. :uh:
> *


Doors, Trunk, 5th wheel, rims...Paint is REALLY REALLY NICE though!! :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 29 2009, 03:30 PM~13732510
> *naw jus wrapp'd in red suede. thats all nothing special. ha
> *


 nice I should have just done that I had some problems it wasnt a very easy fit the panel relaxed and I forced it and cracked it in a couple spots :0


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 29 2009, 04:24 PM~13733054
> *from the slabs topic
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn nice pic


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 29 2009, 05:15 PM~13733560
> *i just picked up a 98 lincoln towncar.  what needs to be done to run 13s?  i also have a 92 so if i have to swap spindels or rotors or whatever.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462994


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My new daily


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 29 2009, 04:24 PM~13733054
> *from the slabs topic
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 30 2009, 03:15 AM~13739480
> *My new daily
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

98 -02 DRIVER SIDE HEAD LIGHT ,,,,,,,,,CHROME GRILLE ,,,,,,,,,AND TRUNK GRILL FOR SALE ALL IN VERRY NICE CONDITION ..IF ANYBODY IS INTRESTED IM UP FOR OFFERS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies... :wave: Yall Have A Chance To Check Out My Raffle Thread?


Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 29 2009, 07:15 PM~13733560
> *i just picked up a 98 lincoln towncar.  what needs to be done to run 13s?  i also have a 92 so if i have to swap spindels or rotors or whatever.
> *


The link is in my signiture


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

TTT FOR THOSE NICE ASS LINCOLNS CANT WAIT TO BUST OUT WET DREAMS 209 ESTILO OUT THIS SUNDAY 

BTW THANKS TWEETY FOR YOUR HELP ON THAT SPINDLE SWAP MUCH PROPS TO YOU DOG.
AND DID ANYBODY FIND OUT WHAT I HAD TO MODIFY IN ORDER TO GET MY NARDI IN WITHOUT TO MANY PROBLEMS ???????????????????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 30 2009, 07:45 PM~13748502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 30 2009, 07:45 PM~13748502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Apr 30 2009, 05:53 AM~13740002
> *98 -02 DRIVER SIDE HEAD LIGHT ,,,,,,,,,CHROME GRILLE ,,,,,,,,,AND TRUNK GRILL FOR SALE ALL IN VERRY NICE CONDITION ..IF ANYBODY IS INTRESTED IM UP FOR OFFERS
> *


 I'll take the grille :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

If anyone is ineterested in trading there TC for my 64 Wagon PM me 
maybe we can work something out.
looking to a clean hard top TC( no vinyl tops) with atleast some 13'' or 14''

wagon is very solid just needs a little TLC, runs good, chrome undies.
pm me for more info.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 30 2009, 08:45 PM~13748502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 IS THAT YOU HOMIE?


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Apr 30 2009, 10:08 PM~13748814
> *I'll take the grille  :cheesy:
> *


OFFERS :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 01:36 PM~13755990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 REAL NICE HOMIE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 1 2009, 01:36 PM~13755990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S HOW MINE IS GOING TO LOOK WITH THE 03 FRONT END.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 1 2009, 02:15 PM~13756471
> *THAT'S HOW MINE IS GOING TO LOOK WITH THE 03 FRONT END.
> *


 :0


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2009, 01:44 PM~13756771
> *:0
> *


qvoooooooooooo edwin


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0 
:0 
:0 








[/quote]


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 1 2009, 05:44 PM~13759160
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


u going to belling!!!! i should b there hope my towncar is done so i can take....


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

STREESTSTYLE CC FLA...........REPPN FOR THE TC'S


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 1 2009, 12:36 PM~13755989
> *OFFERS :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: I'll pm ya


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

Lookin' for a tre, jus puttin it out there. holla 

































































































[/quote]


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

Lookin' for a tre, jus puttin it out there. holla 

































































































[/quote]


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Apr 29 2009, 02:42 PM~13732651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 1 2009, 05:44 PM~13759160
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass homie!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@May 1 2009, 08:48 PM~13760632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

some upgrade for this sumer i did over the winter :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 2 2009, 09:57 AM~13763971
> *some upgrade for this sumer i did over the winter  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 2 2009, 12:57 PM~13763971
> *some upgrade for this sumer i did over the winter  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice...........ur dash is fiberglass????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@May 1 2009, 07:40 PM~13759518
> *qvoooooooooooo  edwin
> *


 :biggrin: QUE ONDAS PERRO


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 2 2009, 10:26 AM~13764148
> *:biggrin: QUE ONDAS PERRO
> *


just here bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 2 2009, 09:57 AM~13763971
> *some upgrade for this sumer i did over the winter  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

just picked this up afew days ago. Can't wait to do the spindle swap.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2009, 12:18 PM~13764798
> *just picked this up afew days ago.  Can't wait to do the spindle swap.
> 
> 
> ...


FENDER AIRVENTS GOTTA GO HOMIE.... :thumbsdown: OTHER THAN THAT NICE LINCOLN


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 2 2009, 09:57 AM~13763971
> *some upgrade for this sumer i did over the winter  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT NEXT MONTH..


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@May 2 2009, 12:35 PM~13764901
> *FENDER AIRVENTS GOTTA GO HOMIE.... :thumbsdown: OTHER THAN THAT NICE LINCOLN
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 2 2009, 11:57 AM~13763971
> *some upgrade for this sumer i did over the winter  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@May 1 2009, 08:48 PM~13760632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SWEET HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 1 2009, 08:00 PM~13760169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE U NEED UPPER EXTENSIONS QUICC


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

My mural! NOVEMBER RAIN! pics dont show all the detail!Shitty camara phone!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 3 2009, 05:32 PM~13772612
> *My mural! NOVEMBER RAIN! pics dont show all the detail!Shitty camara phone!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 1 2009, 07:44 PM~13759160
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good G!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 3 2009, 05:32 PM~13772612
> *My mural! NOVEMBER RAIN! pics dont show all the detail!Shitty camara phone!
> 
> 
> ...


more pics ric :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 3 2009, 07:32 PM~13772612
> *My mural! NOVEMBER RAIN! pics dont show all the detail!Shitty camara phone!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! Post pictures of the rest of the car. :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 4 2009, 09:11 AM~13778328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That plaque sure looks good in your window homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 4 2009, 11:15 AM~13778354
> *That plaque sure looks good in your window homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THE BEST PART WAS RECEIVING IT FROM THE LEGEND HIMSELF USO, MR. KITA LEALAO


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Well deserved homie! Thats not fair i only got mine from Fred. LOL
Nah thats my brother though


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

IM HAVING TROUBLE WIT MY TRUNK.YESTERDAY WHEN I CLOSED MY TRUNK THE LIL POLES THAT HOLD IT UP FELL AND NOW MY TRUNK IS HEVIER THEN A BITCH.IDK HOW TO PUT THEM BACK ON CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT.



















THE TRUNK IS A MESS IM STILL WORKING ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@May 4 2009, 09:29 AM~13778517
> *IM HAVING TROUBLE WIT MY TRUNK. YESTERDAY WHEN I CLOSED MY TRUNK THE LIL POLES THAT HOLD IT UP FELL AND NOW MY TRUNK IS HEVIER THEN A BITCH.IDK HOW TO PUT THEM BACK ON CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 4 2009, 11:26 AM~13778476
> *Well deserved homie!  Thats not fair i only got mine from Fred. LOL
> Nah thats my brother though
> *


 :biggrin: HEY IF IT HAD'NT BEEN FOR FRED I WOULDN'T GOT IT PERIOD SO IZ ALL GOOD BRO


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 4 2009, 09:11 AM~13778328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

So I just bought a 2000 towncar, I only have one prob with it, the overdrive button on the shifter dosent work, it always stays on. Anybody else have this prob?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 4 2009, 12:11 PM~13778328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@May 4 2009, 09:29 AM~13778517
> *IM HAVING TROUBLE WIT MY TRUNK.YESTERDAY WHEN I CLOSED MY TRUNK THE LIL POLES THAT HOLD IT UP FELL AND NOW MY TRUNK IS HEVIER THEN A BITCH.IDK HOW TO PUT THEM BACK ON CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT.
> 
> 
> ...


OR CAN SOME1 TAKE A PIK OF THERE TRUNK BARS AND POST THEM UP FOR ME


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 4 2009, 02:06 PM~13781192
> *So I just bought a 2000 towncar, I only have one prob with it, the overdrive button on the shifter dosent work, it always stays on. Anybody else have this prob?
> *


MINE DID THAT TO AND IT WAS JUST THE FUSE FROM THE BOX UNDER THE HOOD.ITS ONE OF THE SMALL FUSES.ITS ON THE RITE ROW AND ITS A 15.HOPE THAT WORKS HOMIE LMK


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@May 4 2009, 09:29 AM~13778517
> *IM HAVING TROUBLE WIT MY TRUNK.YESTERDAY WHEN I CLOSED MY TRUNK THE LIL POLES THAT HOLD IT UP FELL AND NOW MY TRUNK IS HEVIER THEN A BITCH.IDK HOW TO PUT THEM BACK ON CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT.
> 
> 
> ...


To adjust them you want to have the trunk in the FULL OPEN position and supported. The bars release all their tension opening the trunk, so the full open position would be the easiet way to put them back on so that you don't have to pre-load the bars too much. If when you do get them back on and it opens too slow or too quick, like I said before fully open the trunk, and move the bars to another position and go from there.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 4 2009, 09:26 AM~13778476
> *Well deserved homie!  Thats not fair i only got mine from Fred. LOL
> Nah thats my brother though
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@May 4 2009, 03:37 PM~13780854
> *car  looks  good  bro  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKZ BENNY HERES A COUPLE MORE CARNAL


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

You looked real good at the show USO


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> You looked real good at the show USO
> 
> JUST TRYING TO BE THE BEST THAT I CAN BE BIG USO


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@May 4 2009, 05:02 PM~13782480
> *MINE DID THAT TO AND IT WAS JUST  THE FUSE FROM THE BOX UNDER THE HOOD.ITS ONE OF THE SMALL FUSES.ITS ON THE RITE ROW AND ITS A 15.HOPE THAT WORKS HOMIE LMK
> *


Thanks bro i will check that out


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 4 2009, 06:34 PM~13784106
> *THANKZ BENNY HERES A COUPLE MORE CARNAL
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 4 2009, 06:35 PM~13784116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CAR BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

DOSE ANY KNOW WHERE TO GET A SET OF THE CAST LINCOLN WHEEL CHIPS FOR THE KNOCK OFFS?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 4 2009, 06:38 PM~13784140
> *You looked real good at the show USO
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 4 2009, 09:34 PM~13784106
> *THANKZ BENNY HERES A COUPLE MORE CARNAL
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 4 2009, 08:39 PM~13784150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks nice!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2009, 01:49 PM~13754957
> *:0 IS THAT YOU HOMIE?
> *


nope...That one of the homie's ride


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 5 2009, 09:04 AM~13790272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DO YALL GET THE BLACK HEADLIGHTS


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 4 2009, 06:15 PM~13783934
> *To adjust them you want to have the trunk in the FULL OPEN position and supported.  The bars release all their tension opening the trunk, so the full open position would be the easiet way to put them back on so that you don't have to pre-load the bars too much.  If when you do get them back on and it opens too slow or too quick, like I said before fully open the trunk, and move the bars to another position and go from there.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INFO G BUT ITS NOT HELPING.THE PIC REALLY DONT SHOW MUCH,IF U HAVE MORE BETTER PICS WIT STEP BY STEPS THAT WOULD BE BETTER.OR IF SOMEONE CAN TAKE PICS OF THERE TRUNK FOR ME ID REALLY APPRECIATE IT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 5 2009, 09:01 AM~13790240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Guys, I got this '98 Town Car recently with only 88,000 miles on it, and I noticed it totally sucks gas. :0 I was playing around with the digital dash to figure out the tripometer so I could calculate mileage, and the digital fuel economy gauge says average of 13.5mpg!?!?!?! :angry: WTF!!!

I mean, it's bad enough this car is a total dog compared to my Cadillacs, but with 4 valves/cylinder, 8 coils, direct port injection, and overdrive transmission, I would expect to receive AT LEAST the EPA estimate of 18 mpg (they say 18 city/25 highway). What gives? Anybody else get shit mileage? It's not even juiced, and sitting on stock tires! :uh: I could drop my buddy's 455 in there, have twice the power and still get 13.5mpg. :buttkick:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 5 2009, 11:32 AM~13791256
> *Guys, I got this '98 Town Car recently with only 88,000 miles on it, and I noticed it totally sucks gas. :0  I was playing around with the digital dash to figure out the tripometer so I could calculate mileage, and the digital fuel economy gauge says average of 13.5mpg!?!?!?! :angry:  WTF!!!
> 
> I mean, it's bad enough this car is a total dog compared to my Cadillacs, but with 4 valves/cylinder, 8 coils, direct port injection, and overdrive transmission, I would expect to receive AT LEAST the EPA estimate of 18 mpg (they say 18 city/25 highway).  What gives?  Anybody else get shit mileage?  It's not even juiced, and sitting on stock tires! :uh:  I could drop my buddy's 455 in there, have twice the power and still get 13.5mpg. :buttkick:
> *


SELL ME THE CAR HOMIE ILL DEAL WITH THE GAS :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@May 5 2009, 09:46 AM~13790724
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO G BUT ITS NOT HELPING.THE PIC REALLY DONT SHOW MUCH,IF U HAVE MORE BETTER PICS WIT STEP BY STEPS THAT WOULD BE BETTER.OR IF SOMEONE CAN TAKE PICS OF THERE TRUNK FOR ME ID REALLY APPRECIATE IT
> *


There's no procedure to install or remove the trunk torsion bars... just to adjust. :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 12 2006, 11:28 PM~4837073
> *i did the complete swap including upper from a 88. now i can fit 13''s without any spacers or grinding.  (pics top of page 8)
> *


like to know how you bolt the a-arms on.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 5 2009, 10:32 AM~13791256
> *Guys, I got this '98 Town Car recently with only 88,000 miles on it, and I noticed it totally sucks gas. :0  I was playing around with the digital dash to figure out the tripometer so I could calculate mileage, and the digital fuel economy gauge says average of 13.5mpg!?!?!?! :angry:  WTF!!!
> 
> I mean, it's bad enough this car is a total dog compared to my Cadillacs, but with 4 valves/cylinder, 8 coils, direct port injection, and overdrive transmission, I would expect to receive AT LEAST the EPA estimate of 18 mpg (they say 18 city/25 highway).  What gives?  Anybody else get shit mileage?  It's not even juiced, and sitting on stock tires! :uh:  I could drop my buddy's 455 in there, have twice the power and still get 13.5mpg. :buttkick:
> *


MY JUICED ONE GETS 15.6 AND MY STOCK ONE GETS 17.8 :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+May 5 2009, 01:45 PM~13791979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, something's not right. I'm going to refill the tank, reset the tripometer, and track it myself. :dunno: The car runs very smooth. Maybe there's some clogging in the injectors though.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 5 2009, 11:32 AM~13791256
> *Guys, I got this '98 Town Car recently with only 88,000 miles on it, and I noticed it totally sucks gas. :0  I was playing around with the digital dash to figure out the tripometer so I could calculate mileage, and the digital fuel economy gauge says average of 13.5mpg!?!?!?! :angry:  WTF!!!
> 
> I mean, it's bad enough this car is a total dog compared to my Cadillacs, but with 4 valves/cylinder, 8 coils, direct port injection, and overdrive transmission, I would expect to receive AT LEAST the EPA estimate of 18 mpg (they say 18 city/25 highway).  What gives?  Anybody else get shit mileage?  It's not even juiced, and sitting on stock tires! :uh:  I could drop my buddy's 455 in there, have twice the power and still get 13.5mpg. :buttkick:
> *


Heard they are have intake leaks quite often and it affects the gas milage :dunno: Mines getting about 19 average.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 5 2009, 12:32 PM~13793163
> *Heard they are have intake leaks quite often and it affects the gas milage :dunno: Mines getting about 19 average.
> *


mine says 19.2 on 13's


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 5 2009, 01:32 PM~13791256
> *Guys, I got this '98 Town Car recently with only 88,000 miles on it, and I noticed it totally sucks gas. :0  I was playing around with the digital dash to figure out the tripometer so I could calculate mileage, and the digital fuel economy gauge says average of 13.5mpg!?!?!?! :angry:  WTF!!!
> 
> I mean, it's bad enough this car is a total dog compared to my Cadillacs, but with 4 valves/cylinder, 8 coils, direct port injection, and overdrive transmission, I would expect to receive AT LEAST the EPA estimate of 18 mpg (they say 18 city/25 highway).  What gives?  Anybody else get shit mileage?  It's not even juiced, and sitting on stock tires! :uh:  I could drop my buddy's 455 in there, have twice the power and still get 13.5mpg. :buttkick:
> *


mines doin' the same about 13.3 but i got a miss fire in my first cyclinder. changed the coil but didnt fix it. and havent had time to figure it out yet


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Apr 29 2009, 07:24 PM~13733054
> *from the slabs topic
> 
> 
> ...



makes me wanna........ :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

:guns: :guns: to the owner 
:barf: :barf: and his thoughts.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Mine is between 21- 23 MPG on 13's 2 pump 8 batts :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 5 2009, 12:01 PM~13790240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 5 2009, 04:18 PM~13794849
> *mines doin' the same about 13.3 but i got a miss fire in my first cyclinder. changed the coil but didnt fix it. and havent had time to figure it out yet
> *


 disconnect your batt for 10 minutes


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 5 2009, 10:32 AM~13791256
> *Guys, I got this '98 Town Car recently with only 88,000 miles on it, and I noticed it totally sucks gas. :0  I was playing around with the digital dash to figure out the tripometer so I could calculate mileage, and the digital fuel economy gauge says average of 13.5mpg!?!?!?! :angry:  WTF!!!
> 
> I mean, it's bad enough this car is a total dog compared to my Cadillacs, but with 4 valves/cylinder, 8 coils, direct port injection, and overdrive transmission, I would expect to receive AT LEAST the EPA estimate of 18 mpg (they say 18 city/25 highway).  What gives?  Anybody else get shit mileage?  It's not even juiced, and sitting on stock tires! :uh:  I could drop my buddy's 455 in there, have twice the power and still get 13.5mpg. :buttkick:
> *


 If its not your coil packs misfiring then Id say its one of your cat converters. Get a diagnostic check soon


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 5 2009, 04:21 PM~13794881
> *Mine is between 21- 23 MPG on 13's 2 pump 8 batts :dunno:
> *


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Anyone interested in trading there 98-02 TC for my 64 wagon?
PM me if interested.....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 5 2009, 12:32 PM~13791256
> *Guys, I got this '98 Town Car recently with only 88,000 miles on it, and I noticed it totally sucks gas. :0  I was playing around with the digital dash to figure out the tripometer so I could calculate mileage, and the digital fuel economy gauge says average of 13.5mpg!?!?!?! :angry:  WTF!!!
> 
> I mean, it's bad enough this car is a total dog compared to my Cadillacs, but with 4 valves/cylinder, 8 coils, direct port injection, and overdrive transmission, I would expect to receive AT LEAST the EPA estimate of 18 mpg (they say 18 city/25 highway).  What gives?  Anybody else get shit mileage?  It's not even juiced, and sitting on stock tires! :uh:  I could drop my buddy's 455 in there, have twice the power and still get 13.5mpg. :buttkick:
> *


Is there any hesitation or lack of power?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 6 2009, 05:59 AM~13800386
> *Is there any hesitation or lack of power?
> *


No hesitation, and besides the general lack of power compared to my Cadillacs, no, I don't think it's slower than it's supposed to be. 

I'm going to refill the tank, give her a dose of injector cleaner, reset the tripometer, and see what happens. Thanks guys. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@May 5 2009, 10:17 PM~13796683
> *disconnect your batt for 10 minutes
> *


what would that do?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 6 2009, 08:12 AM~13800515
> *what would that do?
> *





Reset The Electrical System Ide Imagine... Just Like A Home PC, Its Like Doing A Restart Hopefully Fixing Any Bugs Or Problems...


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

the homies from utah


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 6 2009, 10:31 AM~13802442
> *the homies from utah
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 6 2009, 09:31 AM~13802442
> *the homies from utah
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 6 2009, 11:42 AM~13801837
> *Reset The Electrical System Ide Imagine... Just Like A Home PC, Its Like Doing A Restart Hopefully Fixing Any Bugs Or Problems...
> *


thanks i will try that


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Where on the internet can I find info to safely disasemble panels on my dash? I don't wanna break clips and shit.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@May 5 2009, 09:46 AM~13790724
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO G BUT ITS NOT HELPING.THE PIC REALLY DONT SHOW MUCH,IF U HAVE MORE BETTER PICS WIT STEP BY STEPS THAT WOULD BE BETTER.OR IF SOMEONE CAN TAKE PICS OF THERE TRUNK FOR ME ID REALLY APPRECIATE IT
> *


These are from the driver's side... I don't think I can explain it any more than the pictures already do. :biggrin: Hope this helps you out!



















And here's one from the passenger side.


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 5 2009, 09:05 AM~13790277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love those tails whatd you use?


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

Anyone have pics of their nardi ive herd its the mustang adapter that i need right?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@May 6 2009, 06:44 PM~13808397
> *love those tails whatd you use?
> *



found pic on photobucket :dunno:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 6 2009, 11:44 AM~13804106
> *thanks i will try that
> *


 Well? :dunno:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@May 6 2009, 08:46 PM~13808419
> *Anyone have pics of their nardi ive herd its the mustang adapter that i need right?
> *


FOR SOME REASON PEOPLE ON HERE EITHER DONT KNOW OR ITS TOP SECRET :biggrin: HELL IM FIXING TO ZIP TIE MINE TO THE OG STEERING WHEEL :biggrin: NAW JUST BULL SHITING BUT I DO HOPE SOMEONE ON HERE IS NICE ENOUGH TO LET US KNOW CAUSE IM TIRED OF LOOKING AT MINE SITTING IN MY ROOM :angry:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 6 2009, 07:22 PM~13808847
> *FOR SOME REASON PEOPLE ON HERE EITHER DONT KNOW OR ITS TOP SECRET :biggrin:  HELL IM FIXING TO ZIP TIE MINE TO THE OG STEERING WHEEL :biggrin: NAW JUST BULL SHITING BUT I DO HOPE SOMEONE ON HERE IS NICE ENOUGH TO LET US KNOW CAUSE IM TIRED OF LOOKING AT MINE SITTING IN MY ROOM :angry:
> *


 Im tryin to find out if a navigator wheel will wire up??? Dont know about the nardis though I dont want to lose the buttons


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

What size tires are you guys runnin on 13's 155/80's or should i get a diffrent size


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 6 2009, 07:22 PM~13808847
> *FOR SOME REASON PEOPLE ON HERE EITHER DONT KNOW OR ITS TOP SECRET :biggrin:  HELL IM FIXING TO ZIP TIE MINE TO THE OG STEERING WHEEL :biggrin: NAW JUST BULL SHITING BUT I DO HOPE SOMEONE ON HERE IS NICE ENOUGH TO LET US KNOW CAUSE IM TIRED OF LOOKING AT MINE SITTING IN MY ROOM :angry:
> *


ask BIGTONY, he has a nardi on his..


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@May 6 2009, 08:47 PM~13809965
> *Im tryin to find out if a navigator wheel will wire up??? Dont know about the nardis though I dont want to lose the buttons
> *


I grabbed a Porche leather and wood wheel, i know im gonna have to like weld up some sort of adapter lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@May 6 2009, 05:44 PM~13808397
> *love those tails whatd you use?
> *


just looks like there smoked hit em with a scuff pad and mix some black with your clear and spray em theyll come out nice and shiny


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@May 6 2009, 10:07 PM~13808636
> *Well?  :dunno:
> *


NO LUCK... gonna take it over to 61 impala on 3 house here soon and dig alittle deeper to find my problem


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@May 7 2009, 08:17 PM~13820960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man


----------



## keepitrue (Apr 21, 2009)

Got a 04. Gonna start workin on it, but is it true that they a bitch to put draulics on. Can anybody tell me wat I gotta do?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keepitrue_@May 8 2009, 11:40 AM~13827257
> *Got a 04. Gonna start workin on it, but is it true that they a bitch to put draulics on. Can anybody tell me wat I gotta do?
> *


frame swap to 98-01


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@May 7 2009, 09:17 PM~13820960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie!


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby+May 6 2009, 10:47 PM~13809965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT,THANKS BRO.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 8 2009, 06:56 PM~13830825
> *:0 MAN A 03 NAVI STEERING WHEEL WOULD BE SWEET
> NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT,THANKS BRO.
> *


mario from majestics got one too a Nardi


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@May 7 2009, 08:17 PM~13820960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drockone619_@May 7 2009, 11:17 PM~13820960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnn nice ride homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 9 2009, 07:56 AM~13833979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know this ride


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

for sale or possible trade located near detroit http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461998


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 8 2009, 05:56 PM~13830825
> *:0 MAN A 03 NAVI STEERING WHEEL WOULD BE SWEET
> NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT,THANKS BRO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 8 2009, 11:56 PM~13833979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LORD! :uh:


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Jun 17 2006, 01:00 AM~5621742
> *Changed my rims
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+May 8 2009, 08:00 PM~13830849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD GOD I KNOW THAT SUCKZ  ...............................PS ANYBODY HAVE A SET OF FENDER TRIMS LIKE THAT THEY WANNA TRADE FOR SOME CHROME ONES :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 21 2009, 07:35 PM~13071548
> *1 bad lincoln.
> *



*Anybody got pics of this car???*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@May 8 2009, 10:33 PM~13833251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@May 8 2009, 10:59 PM~13833474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one more she's 1/4 done on pasterns  .. can't wait to get her done..


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@May 9 2009, 10:58 PM~13840891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she is nice..............................


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@May 10 2009, 12:58 AM~13840891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this, man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I just slapped my old 17s with Vogues on my daily '98 TC. :dunno: Not bad, but I'd rather see it on 13s or 14s.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*4SHOW + Lincoln TownCar + HD = Priceless *:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 10 2009, 07:05 PM~13845663
> *I just slapped my old 17s with Vogues on my daily '98 TC. :dunno:  Not bad, but I'd rather see it on 13s or 14s.
> 
> 
> ...


Screw it its better than stock wheels.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 11 2009, 05:59 AM~13849563
> *Screw it its better than stock wheels.
> *


:yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

>


[/quote]
uh oh is dat BUBBA-D hope da PO PO didnt fuck wit my homie :0


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 10 2009, 08:05 PM~13845663
> *I just slapped my old 17s with Vogues on my daily '98 TC. :dunno:  Not bad, but I'd rather see it on 13s or 14s.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Not bad at all


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@May 11 2009, 05:30 PM~13854555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 10 2009, 08:46 PM~13847690
> *4SHOW + Lincoln TownCar + HD = Priceless  :biggrin:
> *


COMING SOON


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@May 11 2009, 05:30 PM~13854555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 10 2009, 04:59 PM~13845622
> *I like this, man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 10 2009, 02:16 AM~13841660
> *she is nice..............................
> *


CANT WAIT 2 SEE YOURS DONE ITS COMING OUT NICE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

thats my tc..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 13 2009, 12:31 AM~13869594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 09:31 PM~13869594
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 nice


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 11:31 PM~13869594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 10:31 PM~13869594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

that lincon is sick just add raider murales and some leafing and strping and u will b un touchable . :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn looks bad azz


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 13 2009, 10:03 AM~13873309
> *that lincon is sick  just add raider murales and some leafing and strping and u will b un touchable . :biggrin:
> *


AND A ZENITH STYLE SPINNER


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeFLSaGNcyA


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

thanx to all...


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 09:31 PM~13869594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@May 13 2009, 08:09 PM~13877774
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeFLSaGNcyA
> *


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keepitrue_@May 8 2009, 11:40 AM~13827257
> *Got a 04. Gonna start workin on it, but is it true that they a bitch to put draulics on. Can anybody tell me wat I gotta do?
> *


The easiest is to swap the frame over to a 98


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

clean as heck, but subtract the mudd flaps homie


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13884999
> *clean as heck, but subtract the mudd flaps homie
> *


Watch your mouth around here! hno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 14 2009, 05:01 PM~13888184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 14 2009, 07:07 PM~13888251
> *BEAUTIFUL HOMIE
> *


ya man that's my homie old...ride


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 14 2009, 06:01 PM~13888184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

>


[/quote]
ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE?


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 14 2009, 11:06 AM~13885310
> *Watch your mouth around here! hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 14 2009, 04:01 PM~13888184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MINES GOING UNDER CONSTRUCTION SOON  "FORGIVEN" SHOULD
COME OUT SOMETIME NEXT YEAR I HOPE


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 16 2009, 11:35 AM~13905538
> *MINES GOING UNDER CONSTRUCTION SOON    "FORGIVEN" SHOULD
> COME OUT SOMETIME NEXT YEAR I HOPE
> *


A ride after its owners own heart, ...of a rider thats of his creators own!
-THass wHat Im talKin bot! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## EL Marinero (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anybody know if you can put bags on a 04-up town car.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Enter 2 win
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476956


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL Marinero_@May 17 2009, 02:06 AM~13910429
> *Does anybody know if you can put bags on a 04-up town car.
> *


 :burn: :nono: :angel:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 17 2009, 02:12 AM~13910446
> *Enter 2 win
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476956
> *


 :0 :cheesy: I'll be on da board soon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE?
[/quote]
naw


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

The daily on 17s and Vogues.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 18 2009, 01:05 PM~13921820
> *The daily on 17s and Vogues.
> 
> 
> ...


boy you had them wheels for a minute now ......


looks good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what a shame ...... :nosad: 

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/1177666521.html


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@May 18 2009, 11:42 PM~13927317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 09:54 PM~13928702
> *what a shame ...... :nosad:
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/1177666521.html
> *


IT HAS A NICE OAK STEERING WHEEL :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

If you haven't seen it already.......how to fix the master window switch.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 11:43 PM~13928454
> *boy you had them wheels for a minute now ......
> looks good
> *


:cheesy: LOL Yeah...They're Chinas, but I keep 'em clean. :biggrin: This is the 3rd car I've had them on - my blue Cad, my white Cad, and now this Linc. :dunno: They were just sitting there in the garage, so I figured why not. Better than stock! :tongue:


----------



## eerazo (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OuttaSpite_@Jun 1 2005, 01:47 AM~3208159
> *Here ya go
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


Nice!


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 29 2009, 10:44 PM~13428644
> *WHEN I DRIVE MY TC ON THE HYWAY AND I GO UP A HILL OR GO OVER 75 I GET A FUME SMELL REAL BAD.BUT CAR STILL DRIVES GOOD IT JUST SMELL A LOT LIKE FUMES.
> *


what was the problem,with the fumes what did u replace


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@May 18 2009, 08:42 PM~13927317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i thought that was my car for a second :wow:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

the resemblence is UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE?


naw
[/quote]
I did the set-up in it and I don't even have any pics of it. :biggrin: It only went to one show that I know of. Forgot I had this one. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@May 18 2009, 08:42 PM~13927317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@May 6 2009, 06:44 PM~13808397
> *love those tails whatd you use?
> *


THEY ARE JUST SMOKED.LIL BLAK IN THE CLEAR.DAM THAT'S AN OLD PIC


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

1999 TOWNCAR CLASSIC V8 4.6 RUNS EXCELENT NOTHING WRONG. THIS CAR WAS BOUGHT OF AN ORIGINAL OWNERS SON. BUYING A HOUSE SO I NEED THE DOWN PAYMENT CASH ONLY NO TRADES PLEASE IM IN LOS ANGELES AREA BLOWS A/C EVERYTHING WORKS AND IT STILL LOOKS NEW  PM ME FOR MORE INFO 4000. CAR WILL GO ANYWHERE


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 20 2009, 01:15 PM~13949001
> *1999 TOWNCAR CLASSIC V8 4.6 RUNS EXCELENT NOTHING WRONG. THIS CAR WAS BOUGHT OF AN ORIGINAL OWNERS SON. BUYING A HOUSE SO I NEED THE DOWN PAYMENT CASH ONLY NO TRADES PLEASE IM IN LOS ANGELES AREA BLOWS A/C EVERYTHING WORKS AND IT STILL LOOKS NEW   PM ME FOR MORE INFO 4000. CAR WILL GO ANYWHERE
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@May 18 2009, 07:42 PM~13927317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

anyone need chrome calipers, off a 1999 towncar-unshaved
















$150.00 shipped


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Well only 2 weeks old, still had the temp, and a fucker blew a red light and tagged me at about 40 then his trunk swung around and hit my rear quarter.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 20 2009, 11:53 PM~13954918
> *Well only 2 weeks old, still had the temp, and a fucker blew a red light and tagged me at about 40 then his trunk swung around and hit my rear quarter.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 21 2009, 01:53 AM~13954918
> *Well only 2 weeks old, still had the temp, and a fucker blew a red light and tagged me at about 40 then his trunk swung around and hit my rear quarter.
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least it will pay for a paint job now!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 21 2009, 05:02 AM~13955529
> *Well at least it will pay for a paint job now!
> *


Ya but its going to be totaled


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 21 2009, 06:26 AM~13955552
> *Ya but its going to be totaled
> *


I wouldn't think so. Keep us updated.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 21 2009, 01:53 AM~13954918
> *Well only 2 weeks old, still had the temp, and a fucker blew a red light and tagged me at about 40 then his trunk swung around and hit my rear quarter.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit! :angry: At least you're ok...?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 21 2009, 06:26 AM~13955552
> *Ya but its going to be totaled
> *


 :0 How much for the grille? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

You all can win one for $60 buy some tickets
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476956


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 20 2009, 11:53 PM~13954918
> *Well only 2 weeks old, still had the temp, and a fucker blew a red light and tagged me at about 40 then his trunk swung around and hit my rear quarter.
> 
> 
> ...


IF U AINT GONNA WANT IT ANYMORE CAN I HAVE THE CHROME PIECE FROM THE HOOD AND THE REAR SEAT IF IT HAS A CUP HOLDER.ILL ALSO SO TAKE THE CENTER COUNSOLE IF ITS THE ONE THAT OPENS UP :biggrin: I GOT CASH IN HAND


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 21 2009, 10:14 AM~13957118
> *I wouldn't think so. Keep us updated.
> *


Ya its fucked, it hit so hard the pass rear quarter is buckled too.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 21 2009, 11:00 AM~13957542
> *Oh shit! :angry:  At least you're ok...?
> *


Ya just sore


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 20 2009, 02:15 PM~13949001
> *1999 TOWNCAR CLASSIC V8 4.6 RUNS EXCELENT NOTHING WRONG. THIS CAR WAS BOUGHT OF AN ORIGINAL OWNERS SON. BUYING A HOUSE SO I NEED THE DOWN PAYMENT CASH ONLY NO TRADES PLEASE IM IN LOS ANGELES AREA BLOWS A/C EVERYTHING WORKS AND IT STILL LOOKS NEW   PM ME FOR MORE INFO 4000. CAR WILL GO ANYWHERE
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck on sale homie.......


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@May 18 2009, 08:42 PM~13927317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sick motherfucker


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@May 21 2009, 05:09 PM~13961605
> *Good luck on sale homie.......
> *


  thanks


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

NEED SOME HELP!!!!!
I got a 98 TC and traccion cotrol ligth come on so the abs,the car drives and stops just fine. ANY HELP WHY THIS HAPPEN PLZ......


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@May 21 2009, 06:22 PM~13962274
> *NEED SOME HELP!!!!!
> I got a 98 TC and traccion cotrol ligth come on so the abs,the car drives and stops just fine. ANY HELP WHY THIS HAPPEN PLZ......
> *


open your glove box and hit the button. that will turn it off


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 21 2009, 05:24 PM~13961741
> * thanks
> *


Im busting out the car this sunday homie!!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@May 21 2009, 04:16 PM~13961671
> * sick motherfucker
> *


thx man


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@May 20 2009, 09:42 PM~13953474
> *nice :0
> *


 :biggrin: thx


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 20 2009, 11:53 PM~13954918
> *Well only 2 weeks old, still had the temp, and a fucker blew a red light and tagged me at about 40 then his trunk swung around and hit my rear quarter.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: On the bright side... just goes to show how safe these cars are! But damn... people are like vultures when they see a wrecked ride! (I'd be doing the same thing though!) :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 21 2009, 07:39 PM~13962961
> *:biggrin: On the bright side... just goes to show how safe these cars are!  But damn... people are like vultures when they see a wrecked ride! (I'd be doing the same thing though!) :roflmao:
> *


Ya I went and looked at it today, popped the hood the the frame was touching the steering it got hit so hard on the wheel, fucking shit happend yesterday and fuckers be trying to buy parts already lol


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 21 2009, 06:58 PM~13962613
> *open your glove box and hit the button. that will turn it off
> *


 i did but nothing happen


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 21 2009, 07:59 PM~13962623
> *Im busting out the car this sunday homie!!!
> *


Pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 21 2009, 08:42 PM~13962994
> *Ya I went and looked at it today, popped the hood the the frame was touching the steering it got hit so hard on the wheel, fucking shit happend yesterday and fuckers be trying to buy parts already lol
> *


I got dibs on the trunk........just kidding. Glad you weren't hurt. The good news is if they total the car they are cheep enough now that you can just get a new one.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 21 2009, 07:58 PM~13962613
> *open your glove box and hit the button. that will turn it off
> *


No, if they're on continuously on the dash, that means there's a problem.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 04:49 AM~13966889
> *No, if they're on continuously on the dash, that means there's a problem.
> *


With the lights on, the Traction Control and the ABS are disabled. The Traction Control is an option (depending on the series) as opposed to the standard equipment ABS, meaning the ABS is what utilizes all the hardware (HCU, speed sensors, and tone rings); the Traction Control is just a module that receives inputs from the various sensors, etc. So if they are both on, your problem is more than likely ABS related. Check all the tone rings, sensors, and sensor wires for damage and replace as needed. If you are able to take it and have it scanned, the codes will narrow it down to a component.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 22 2009, 10:17 AM~13968164
> *With the lights on, the Traction Control and the ABS are disabled.  The Traction Control is an option (depending on the series) as opposed to the standard equipment ABS, meaning the ABS is what utilizes all the hardware (HCU, speed sensors, and tone rings); the Traction Control is just a module that receives inputs from the various sensors, etc.  So if they are both on, your problem is more than likely ABS related.  Check all the tone rings, sensors, and sensor wires for damage and replace as needed.  If you are able to take it and have it scanned, the codes will narrow it down to a component.
> *


:yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 18 2009, 11:07 PM~13929713
> *IT HAS A NICE OAK STEERING WHEEL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 19 2009, 05:59 AM~13931113
> *:cheesy:  LOL Yeah...They're Chinas, but I keep 'em clean. :biggrin:  This is the 3rd car I've had them on - my blue Cad, my white Cad, and now this Linc. :dunno:  They were just sitting there in the garage, so I figured why not.  Better than stock! :tongue:
> *


i would ride on those too if i had them sitting around


----------



## lincolnvic2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@May 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13962274
> *NEED SOME HELP!!!!!
> I got a 98 TC and traccion cotrol ligth come on so the abs,the car drives and stops just fine. ANY HELP WHY THIS HAPPEN PLZ......
> *


MY LINCOLN HAD THE SAME PROB. CHECKED THE WIRE THAT GO TO EACH WHEEL THOSE WERE GOOD IT TURNED OUT TO BE AN ABS MODULE. WENT TO JUNK YARD AND GOT ONE OUT OF A CROWN VIC. HAS BEEN WORKING GREAT EVER SINCE









JUST THE BLACK PLASTIC PIECE IS WHAT I REPLACED


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THE HOMIE'S JESUS LINCOLN FROM NEW VISION RIP BROTHER


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 22 2009, 03:07 PM~13972296
> *THE HOMIE'S JESUS LINCOLN FROM NEW VISION RIP BROTHER
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD ANY HOOD PICS?


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease+May 22 2009, 09:17 AM~13968164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13972296
> *THE HOMIE'S JESUS LINCOLN FROM NEW VISION RIP BROTHER
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats n!ce new vision cc has some n!ce r!des...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 20 2009, 11:22 PM~13954614
> *anyone need chrome calipers, off a 1999 towncar-unshaved
> 
> 
> ...


Hope 2 C you in Delano loco
:werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@May 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13975566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she almost done......


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 23 2009, 01:21 AM~13976096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PATTERNS.LETS SEE THE WHOLE CAR NOW.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 23 2009, 03:21 AM~13976096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


propz pimp


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

wow & WOW! :cheesy:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 22 2009, 09:06 PM~13974892
> *Hope  2  C you in Delano loco
> :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


GET UR CAMERA READY CUZZ I'LL BE THERE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 23 2009, 01:38 PM~13978724
> *GET UR CAMERA READY CUZZ I'LL BE THERE
> *


 :0 :0 DAMMIT NOW I GOTS TO GO HOMIE


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@May 23 2009, 07:25 PM~13979884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN BADASS


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 23 2009, 12:38 PM~13978724
> *GET UR CAMERA READY CUZZ I'LL BE THERE
> *


I stay ready big loc! Show ya self trigga! You be too deep in the cutts at these shows loco! I was lookin hard 4 u at the M1 sho. I hope you got somethin new and fancy ready after gettin rid of "Fan Favorite"


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 23 2009, 01:13 PM~13978932
> *:0  :0 DAMMIT NOW I GOTS TO GO HOMIE
> *


And You and I need to meet up or once brotha!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 24 2009, 09:41 AM~13983839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn that shit made me dizzy looked like he was parallel parking in between invisible cars while hitting the switches, nice car though,ugly ass interior


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 24 2009, 10:30 PM~13988275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 24 2009, 11:30 PM~13988275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: came out nice


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 23 2009, 06:38 PM~13980866
> *FUCKIN BADASS
> *


 :0


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi, I had a question. I have a 2001 Lincoln town car and when it rains a lot it leeks a lot of water on my passangers side, I've also had a 00 and a 98 and they have done the same thing dose any body know from where these lincoln leak from? Has anybody had this problem?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 25 2009, 03:39 PM~13992204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dont tease bro I know you got more pics


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 25 2009, 03:39 PM~13992204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c.+May 25 2009, 09:10 AM~13989731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@May 25 2009, 10:10 AM~13989731
> *Hi, I had a question. I have a 2001 Lincoln town car and when it rains a lot it leeks a lot of water on my passangers side, I've also had a 00 and a 98 and they have done the same thing dose any body know from where these lincoln leak from? Has anybody had this problem?
> *


I have the same problem


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c.+May 25 2009, 12:10 PM~13989731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I ran into a couple of problems with my Towncar and just wanted to share in case it happens to someone else on here. My passenger side rear floor board was filling up with about 2" of water above the carpet. :uh: I started look into and checked the drain plugs in the cowl drain pan (below the wipers). Basicly the drain pan was backing up and draining into the heater intake and in turn into the passenger side floor board.





































I ended up taking the whole assembly off and discovered that I also had a really bad vaccum leak where the drain pan was rubbing on the vaccum line conection to the intake manifold. 










I ended just cutting the connection down and reconnecting the line.










It runs sooo much better now and I'm getting the much needed gas millage back.


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 25 2009, 04:34 PM~13993055
> *
> *


I just cleaned the drains out they were full of leaves hopefully that should take care of it. Thanks Double Ease I appresheate the help.


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

What up scrilla thanks for the info. I appresheate it.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s8rINmik_4


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@May 25 2009, 10:08 PM~13994646
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s8rINmik_4
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@May 25 2009, 07:08 PM~13994646
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s8rINmik_4
> *


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@May 25 2009, 06:39 PM~13994334
> *I just cleaned the drains out they were full of leaves hopefully that should take care of it. Thanks Double Ease I appresheate the help.
> *


 :thumbsup: No problem.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@May 25 2009, 08:08 PM~13994646
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s8rINmik_4
> *


looking good homie!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@May 25 2009, 05:56 AM~13989016
> *:0  :cheesy: came out  nice
> *


thanks homie just something quick..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@May 25 2009, 12:04 AM~13988462
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 25 2009, 08:41 PM~13995778
> *thanks homie just something quick..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@May 25 2009, 07:08 PM~13994646
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s8rINmik_4
> *


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

Good lookin ya'll!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@May 25 2009, 09:53 PM~13994492
> *What up scrilla thanks for the info. I appresheate it.
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@May 25 2009, 06:08 PM~13994646
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s8rINmik_4
> *


*wat cylinders are you and everyone else whos running stock linkage running in the rear?*


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@May 25 2009, 07:08 PM~13994646
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s8rINmik_4
> *


sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 25 2009, 06:56 PM~13994521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT ICE CREAM :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@May 26 2009, 05:21 PM~14004584
> *IS THAT ICE CREAM :0
> *


Thats what I use to call her, Now it's "November Rain"


----------



## FROGY909 (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROGY909_@May 26 2009, 07:54 PM~14006976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 25 2009, 07:45 PM~13993724
> *I have the same problem
> *


When you guys clean it out remember to reseal the heater vent intake.  

Dash leak repair.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 27 2009, 05:11 AM~14011104
> *When you guys clean it out remember to reseal the heater vent intake.
> 
> Dash leak repair.
> *


REAL GOOD IMFO,THANKS.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROGY909_@May 26 2009, 10:54 PM~14006976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 27 2009, 09:56 AM~14012160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool color combos.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 27 2009, 06:48 AM~14011171
> *REAL GOOD IMFO,THANKS.
> *


No problem.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 27 2009, 10:56 AM~14012160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 27 2009, 08:56 AM~14012160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAME OUT CLEAN LIL RICC


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY HOMIES "MALO" FROM MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT"


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 27 2009, 11:44 AM~14013965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIFFERENT!! BUT THEM TIRES GOT TO GO HOMIE!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 27 2009, 03:37 PM~14016288
> *DIFFERENT!! BUT THEM TIRES GOT TO GO HOMIE!!
> *


HIS FINE HIS ON 13s


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2009, 04:04 PM~14016620
> *HIS FINE HIS ON 13s
> *


oh ok they changed the wheels and tires? pictures?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 27 2009, 04:09 PM~14016661
> *oh ok they changed the wheels and tires? pictures?
> *


WHATS WRONG WITH THE WHEELS AND TIRES? BESIDES NEEDING SOME BLEACH WHITE ON THEM? IT LOOKS CLEAN TO ME. JUST MY OPINION


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2009, 02:55 PM~14017154
> *WHATS WRONG WITH THE WHEELS AND TIRES? BESIDES NEEDING SOME BLEACH WHITE ON THEM? IT LOOKS CLEAN TO ME. JUST MY OPINION
> *


x2


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

to big of tire


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

OK I DID STEP BY STEP TO CLEAN MY DAIN OUT.NOW THE PROBLEM IS MY SHIT STILL LEAKS A LOT OF WATER WHEN I WASH IT.DO I HAVE TO REMOVE THE COMPLETE DASHBOARD TO FIX WHAT'S THE PROBLEM?CAUSE ALL I SEE IS A FAN


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

you got to take th eright side cowl cover off and lower cowl cover (under the hood by windsheild) there you'll see the fresh air intake what happens is the foam suround deteriates and crubles allowing water in get some sealer caulk watever put a generous amount where the foam used to be reinstall the lower cowl let dry and bam its all good  

ill post pics in a sec


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

IT COULD ALSO BE THIS DOOR THAT OPENS AND CLOSES WITH THE AC. NOT POSITIVE. LOOK UNDER THE DASH OR REMOVE THE GLOVE BOX. NOT SURE WHICH ONE I DID WILL CHECK TOMORROW


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 05:11 AM~14011236
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 25 2009, 09:25 PM~13997213
> *wat cylinders are you and everyone else whos running stock linkage running in the rear?
> *


10's


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

some tight lincolns busting out. i dont think im bringing mine out anymore :biggrin: for sale


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 27 2009, 06:24 PM~14017542
> *OK I DID STEP BY STEP TO CLEAN MY DAIN OUT.NOW THE PROBLEM IS MY SHIT STILL LEAKS A LOT OF WATER WHEN I WASH IT.DO I HAVE TO REMOVE THE COMPLETE DASHBOARD TO FIX WHAT'S THE PROBLEM?CAUSE ALL I SEE IS A FAN
> *


Yeah I had both problems.......the seal was leaking and all the drain holes were plugged.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 28 2009, 06:17 AM~14022991
> *Yeah I had both problems.......the seal was leaking and all the drain holes were plugged.
> *


Damn, all this talk of leaking has me thinking about a little preventative maintenance...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 27 2009, 09:56 AM~14012160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 27 2009, 07:56 AM~14012160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 27 2009, 07:32 PM~14017637
> *you got to take th eright side cowl cover off and lower cowl cover (under the hood by windsheild) there you'll see the fresh air intake what happens is the foam suround deteriates and crubles allowing water in get some sealer caulk watever put a generous amount where the foam used to be reinstall the lower cowl let dry and bam its all good
> 
> ill post pics in a sec
> ...



this is what fixed mine..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

yo i am sellin a stock frame for a towncar 98-02 make an offer....305-896-1983 or pm me


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

I thought I'd post these for those of you that were wondering about the aluminum cross member on the newer Town Cars. This is underneath an '08 Crown Victoria, but its all the same.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

wouldnt look like it would be able to handle hoppin but what about a street lay and lift setup? Ive always wounderd if anyone did swtich one up


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 27 2009, 07:56 AM~14012160
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 28 2009, 07:19 AM~14023094
> *Damn, all this talk of leaking has me thinking about a little preventative maintenance...
> *


Its either that or 2 inch of water in your back seat floor pan.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i had the same water problem and i did that whole silicone gasket around a little foam strip along the border of that plate and also threw some in the joints of the fire wall and the blower,and let me tell you is hasnt stopped rain here in miami and my cars dry...thanx god... i thought i was going to be riden on a portable jacuzzi...lol...


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@May 31 2009, 09:23 PM~14055562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANYBODY KNOWS THE LINC TO GETTING PARTS FOR TOWNCARS? LIKE THESE CHROMES THAT GO ACROSS MY CAR ONTO THE HOOD??


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 1 2009, 09:40 AM~14061134
> *ANYBODY KNOWS THE LINC TO GETTING PARTS FOR TOWNCARS? LIKE THESE CHROMES THAT GO ACROSS MY CAR ONTO THE HOOD??
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW THAT VOGUE TIRES SELLS THAT TOP


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 1 2009, 11:40 AM~14061134
> *ANYBODY KNOWS THE LINC TO GETTING PARTS FOR TOWNCARS? LIKE THESE CHROMES THAT GO ACROSS MY CAR ONTO THE HOOD??
> 
> 
> ...


E&G classics

They are expensive as hell but that's where to get it.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 1 2009, 12:45 PM~14062188
> *E&G classics
> 
> They are expensive as hell but that's where to get it.
> *


  :biggrin: GRACIAS HERE YOU GO NENE


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 1 2009, 02:10 PM~14062410
> *  :biggrin:  GRACIAS HERE YOU GO NENE
> *


They make side trim too. I have mixed feelings about it. I would like to see it on a lowrider.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 2 2009, 04:44 AM~14069945
> *They make side trim too. I have mixed feelings about it. I would like to see it on a lowrider.
> 
> 
> ...


i like it those are the ones were looking for  thanks homie how much?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 2 2009, 04:44 AM~14069945
> *They make side trim too. I have mixed feelings about it. I would like to see it on a lowrider.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE 64 IMPALA TRIM


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 2 2009, 05:20 PM~14075173
> *LOOKS LIKE 64 IMPALA TRIM
> *


DAT & SAME LOOK AS BIG BODY CADDYS


----------



## dropingame (Dec 14, 2007)

WHATS UP YALL. I NEED SOME HELP ON MY 1999 TOWNCAR. WHEN I TURN ON THE A/C IT BLOWS COLD THEN IT STARTS BLOWING NOT SO COLD DURING THE DAY. THE NEXT DAY I TURN ON THE A/C AND IT'S COLD ALL DAY . WHAT SHOULD I START LOOKING FOR TO TROUBLE SHOOT. I JUST HAD THE A/C CHECKED, EVACTED AND RECHARGED. I AM LOST !!!!!! NEED HELP...

THANKS...


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropingame_@Jun 2 2009, 08:31 PM~14077402
> *WHATS UP YALL.  I NEED SOME HELP ON MY 1999 TOWNCAR. WHEN I TURN ON THE A/C IT BLOWS COLD THEN IT STARTS BLOWING NOT SO COLD DURING THE DAY. THE NEXT DAY I TURN ON THE A/C AND IT'S COLD ALL DAY . WHAT SHOULD I START LOOKING FOR TO TROUBLE SHOOT. I JUST HAD THE A/C CHECKED, EVACTED AND RECHARGED. I AM LOST !!!!!!  NEED HELP...
> 
> THANKS...
> *


Did they do a leak down after they pulled a vacuum? Sounds like a possible leak, but A/C is always colder when the car is moving because of the air passing through the condenser, so if you're sitting still it will get somewhat warmer. If there are no leaks it could be various things. Try checking the codes in the EATC (Electronic Automatic Temperature Control) Module. To do this, press the OFF and FLOOR buttons simultaneously and then press the AUTOMATIC button within two seconds. The display will show a pulse tracer going around the center of the display window. The test may take as long as 30 seconds. Record all DTCs displayed. To exit the self-test and clear all DTCs, press the DEFROST button. The vacuum fluorescent display window will show 888 and all function symbols for one second. Then, the EATC control assembly will turn OFF (display blank) and all DTCs will be cleared. Always exit the self-test before powering the system down (system turned OFF). Make sure the vehicle interior temperature is between 40-90°F when carrying out the self-test. The self-test can be initiated at any time, but normal operation of the system stops when the self-test is activated. After you get the codes, we can go on from there! :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 2 2009, 01:37 PM~14071497
> *i like it those are the ones were looking for   thanks homie how much?
> *


I will check for you. There is a dealer here locally.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 3 2009, 05:02 AM~14080212
> *I will check for you. There is a dealer here locally.
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

we need to figure out why we can not stop in the rain!!...is it just with 13s, or is it both 13s and 14s?? and has anyone tried slotted rotors to see if that would help??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jun 3 2009, 02:41 PM~14084285
> *we need to figure out why we can not stop in the rain!!...is it just with 13s, or is it both 13s and 14s?? and has anyone tried slotted rotors to see if that would help??
> *


I NEVER HAD A PROBLEM STOPING ON 13s AND WHILE IT WAS RAINING


----------



## dropingame (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropingame_@Jun 2 2009, 07:31 PM~14077402
> *WHATS UP YALL.  I NEED SOME HELP ON MY 1999 TOWNCAR. WHEN I TURN ON THE A/C IT BLOWS COLD THEN IT STARTS BLOWING NOT SO COLD DURING THE DAY. THE NEXT DAY I TURN ON THE A/C AND IT'S COLD ALL DAY . WHAT SHOULD I START LOOKING FOR TO TROUBLE SHOOT. I JUST HAD THE A/C CHECKED, EVACTED AND RECHARGED. I AM LOST !!!!!!  NEED HELP...
> 
> THANKS...
> *


alright i did the self test you talked about. the screen started falshing the number 24 repeatedly. i did not see the 888

when i took the car in the a/c was actually overcharged. i might be wrong but i dont think there is any leaks 

what does 24 mean, i am in phx arizona and i know when its hot the a/c is not that efficient but during the day its barely cool. 

thanks for your help i need the a/c so i can roll my whip.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropingame_@Jun 3 2009, 05:54 PM~14086733
> *alright i did the self test you talked about. the screen started falshing the number 24 repeatedly. i did not see the 888
> 
> when i took the car in the a/c was actually overcharged. i might be wrong but i dont think there is any leaks
> ...


An over charged system is just as bad as an under charged system. As for the codes... there is no "24" or multiples of "24". The only two codes that have "24" in them are "249" and "2416". "249" is a blend door short or a blend door failure and "2416" is a short or failure of the recirculation door. Try displaying the continuous codes. To do this, press the OFF and PANEL buttons simultaneously and then release and within two seconds press the AUTO button. This function will display intermittent and hard faults that occur during normal operation. 'Display continuous codes' can be initiated at any time, but normal operation of the system stops when 'display continuous codes' is activated (note that "° C" will be displayed while in this mode). To exit the continuous display, press FRONT DEFROST. This will exit and clear all DTCs. Press the FLOOR button to exit without clearing DTCs set before the last ignition cycle. Always exit continuous display before powering the system down (system turned off).


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jun 3 2009, 02:41 PM~14084285
> *we need to figure out why we can not stop in the rain!!...is it just with 13s, or is it both 13s and 14s?? and has anyone tried slotted rotors to see if that would help??
> *


My car feels a little "Unsafe" in the rain when I go to brake and i'm on 14's. And that damn pulling to the right when you brake in the rain shit is annoying too. :uh:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 4 2009, 03:40 AM~14090988
> *My car feels a little "Unsafe" in the rain when I go to brake and i'm on 14's. And that damn pulling to the right when you brake in the rain shit is annoying too.  :uh:
> *


same here...when its dry,,,perfectly fine...i drive daily and sometimes have my kids with me so i need to figure it out...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jun 4 2009, 06:37 AM~14091232
> *same here...when its dry,,,perfectly fine...i drive daily and sometimes have my kids with me so i need to figure it out...
> *


Mine did the same thing. It would even do it ocassionaly with the stock wheels on. I haven't had wires on it since the swap but I thought it might have been a bad caliper or something to that effect.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 3 2009, 03:35 PM~14084927
> *I NEVER HAD A PROBLEM STOPING ON 13s AND WHILE IT WAS RAINING
> *


me niether.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jun 3 2009, 01:41 PM~14084285
> *we need to figure out why we can not stop in the rain!!...is it just with 13s, or is it both 13s and 14s?? and has anyone tried slotted rotors to see if that would help??
> *


My Buick only does it when I come out of the car wash and everything is wet, but once the brakes are dry... it's fine. I try not to drive it in the rain if I can help it but when I had my Cadillac, I had to drive through the rain all the time and I never had any problems. I think that because the offset of the wheels is so great and the brake rotor isn't covered by the wheel anymore, that everything is more susceptible to outside conditions, but I don't know. Just a thought. :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jun 4 2009, 11:38 AM~14093012
> *My Buick only does it when I come out of the car wash and everything is wet, but once the brakes are dry... it's fine.  I try not to drive it in the rain if I can help it but when I had my Cadillac, I had to drive through the rain all the time and I never had any problems.  I think that because the offset of the wheels is so great and the brake rotor isn't covered by the wheel anymore, that everything is more susceptible to outside conditions, but I don't know.  Just a thought.  :dunno:
> *


I kinda of thought it might be that too. Untill it started doing it with the stocks on.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

LOOKING FOR SOME DOOR PANNELS OF A 2000THRU 2002 GREY ONES? IF ANYBODY HAS THEM LMK


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey anyone got a intake manifold for a 2000?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

The brake thing is a common problem with the panther body cars. I've read plenty of people say the same thing on lincoln/ford websites, and they all have stock style wheels.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

another problem they have is when im on the freeway my car seems to wonder off by it self :angry: like if it looses traction with the ground? or maybe im crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

some pics of my 2000 Town Car
























[/quote]


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jun 4 2009, 07:37 AM~14091232
> *same here...when its dry,,,perfectly fine...i drive daily and sometimes have my kids with me so i need to figure it out...
> *


same problem - same situation


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> some pics of my 2000 Town Car


[/quote]
:cheesy: nice


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Jun 4 2009, 04:50 PM~14095933
> *Hey anyone got a intake manifold for a 2000?
> *


Get them off ebay. Make sure they have the aluminum crossover too.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 5 2009, 05:44 AM~14101724
> *Get them off ebay. Make sure they have the aluminum crossover too.
> *



x2 dont EVER put a used on your car...thats a guarentee FAILURE :0 I did years ago trying to save a buck... the plastic intakes dont take retourqing to well...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 4 2009, 04:07 PM~14095619
> *LOOKING FOR SOME DOOR PANNELS OF A 2000THRU 2002 GREY ONES? IF ANYBODY HAS THEM LMK
> *


They still haven't got back to me on the E&G stuff. No one has real customer service these days.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 5 2009, 08:22 AM~14102194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The patterns look nice on there.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jun 5 2009, 08:04 AM~14102116
> *x2 dont EVER put a used on your car...thats a guarentee FAILURE :0  I did years ago trying to save a buck... the plastic intakes dont take retourqing to well...
> *


You can also do an upgrade with a PI intake manifold.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 5 2009, 06:22 AM~14102194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 5 2009, 09:03 AM~14103337
> *They still haven't got back to me on the E&G stuff. No one has real customer service these days.
> *


 :uh: Very true... no one except Andy from Adex! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 5 2009, 07:22 AM~14102194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 5 2009, 10:03 AM~14103337
> *They still haven't got back to me on the E&G stuff. No one has real customer service these days.
> *


  NO WORRIES JUST LET ME KNOW BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

A FRIEND OF MY IS LOOKING FOR A CLEAN AND JUICED 1998/2001 TOWNCAR FOR ABOUT $6500.
PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT´S FOR SALE.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 5 2009, 02:20 PM~14105026
> *A FRIEND OF MY IS LOOKING FOR A CLEAN AND JUICED 1998/2001 TOWNCAR FOR ABOUT $6500.
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT´S FOR SALE.
> *


Maybe he should get into Tony's auction for his.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 5 2009, 09:22 AM~14102194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 post more pics


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> some pics of my 2000 Town Car


[/quote]


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jun 7 2009, 12:33 AM~14116069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Impala style chrome does look nice ...


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 5 2009, 09:05 AM~14103354
> *You can also do an upgrade with a PI intake manifold.
> *


thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Jun 7 2009, 02:57 AM~14116435
> *thanks
> *


Here is the what you will be getting yourself into.










This is what a PI intake compaired to the regular looks like.



























I have got a link to a site that takes you through this fix at work that I can send you. Just pm me if your interested.


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 7 2009, 05:11 AM~14116871
> *Here is the what you will be getting yourself into.
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

LOWRIDER SAN BERNADINO


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Jun 7 2009, 11:17 AM~14117668
> *pm sent
> *


FYI for anyone else that needs to do this........


Yeah the intake was actually a Ford recall at one time. 

Here is the site that will help.

Lincolns Online Tech Tips

I found the easiest way to get to everything would be to take the windsheild wipers and drain tray off as well. While you have that off you might as well do the leak repair for the dash too.

Dash leak repair.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Jun 8 2009, 12:16 AM~14122852
> *LOWRIDER SAN BERNADINO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 7 2009, 01:58 AM~14116200
> *That Impala style chrome does look nice ...
> *


I think thats just pinstriping. :dunno:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 7 2009, 07:11 AM~14116871
> *Here is the what you will be getting yourself into.
> 
> 
> ...


Other then the obvious runner length difference every mount is the same correct? Ive had to put these intakes on before so its no biggie but there is no mods needed to the p1 intake is there?


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

i was wondering what that little square by the steering wheel is,it looks like a little speaker.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

WTF!!!!!!!! http://www.newportconvertible.com/product.jhtm?id=43&cid=137


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 7 2009, 01:58 AM~14116200
> *That Impala style chrome does look nice ...
> *


thats leafing


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 8 2009, 05:03 PM~14131079
> *i was wondering what that little square by the steering wheel is,it looks like a little speaker.
> *


x2 what is that thing


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 8 2009, 08:58 PM~14133322
> *x2 what is that thing
> *


IM ASKING CAUSE I WANNA PUT MY SHUT OFF SWITCH FOR THE INNERCOM I HAVE IN MY GRILL RITE THERE.IVE LOOKED BEHIND IT AND THERE A LITTLE RECTANGLE OPENING BACK BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS AND SO I DONT WANNA TAKE IT OUT AND FUCK SOMETHING UP.









ALSO IM ALSO HAVING PROBLEMS OPENING MY BACK LEFTSIDE DOOR.I KNOW ITS CAUSE OF THAT PLASTIC OVER WHERE THE DOOR HOOKS IS CRACKED IN HAVE AND I WAS WONDERING CAN I JUST GET A NEW PLASTIC PIECE FOR OT FROM THE DEALER


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 8 2009, 08:20 AM~14124581
> *I think thats just pinstriping.  :dunno:
> *


Gold leafing? Hell, it may be.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jun 8 2009, 09:55 PM~14133275
> *thats leafing
> *


Guess the question was answered for me. :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 8 2009, 10:10 PM~14132709
> *WTF!!!!!!!!  http://www.newportconvertible.com/product.jhtm?id=43&cid=137
> *


That looks terrible.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jun 8 2009, 09:21 AM~14124584
> *Other then the obvious runner length difference every mount is the same correct? Ive had to put these intakes on before so its no biggie but there is no mods needed to the p1 intake is there?
> *


Its actually a mustang mod but the make PI intakes for Towncars too. 
There are a couple of tricks to the install........
PI intake install


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I did this mod last night and noticed a difference this morning.

Intake tube mod.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Yo has anyone ever smelled gas real bad inside your lincoln?I remember that one that burned down,and i think i have the same problem.On the trip to stl it was real bad,does anyone know what it could be?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 9 2009, 09:47 AM~14136901
> *Yo has anyone ever smelled gas real bad inside your lincoln?I remember that one that burned down,and i think i have the same problem.On the trip to stl it was real bad,does anyone know what it could be?
> *


How is the engine running? Any knocking?


If the smell is coming from the rear of the car it could need a new carbon canister and purge valve solenoid.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 9 2009, 12:59 PM~14138169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY BOYS CAR "MALO"


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 8 2009, 06:03 PM~14131079
> *i was wondering what that little square by the steering wheel is,it looks like a little speaker.
> *


That is the "Automatic Temperature Control sensor, hose, and elbow". The hose and elbow are connected between the A/C evaporator housing and the in-car temperature sensor. The hose and elbow takes air from the A/C evaporator housing air stream to create a suction. The suction draws in-vehicle air into the in-car temperature sensor and across the thermistor.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 9 2009, 11:59 AM~14138169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 9 2009, 10:43 AM~14139204
> *Badass!
> *


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 10 2009, 03:54 AM~13839558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my car  but all the chrome is ingraved now 
And im doing the pinstriping this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 10 2009, 03:28 AM~13839353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I put the 2004 front on it :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jun 9 2009, 03:33 PM~14140907
> *I put the 2004 front on it  :biggrin:
> *


PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jun 9 2009, 05:33 PM~14140907
> *I put the 2004 front on it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: pic's


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Jun 9 2009, 11:21 PM~14145519













What is the line that runs in front of the alternator for?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jun 10 2009, 05:49 AM~14147527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



appears to be a hydro line


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jun 10 2009, 04:49 AM~14147527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like its going to the "Y" block


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 10 2009, 12:00 AM~14141893
> *:biggrin: pic's
> *


i will have pics soon, just need to finnish the murals on the hood and front bumper and clearcoat it :biggrin: then it´s pic time 

here is some of the patterns on the trunk


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 9 2009, 08:47 AM~14136901
> *Yo has anyone ever smelled gas real bad inside your lincoln?I remember that one that burned down,and i think i have the same problem.On the trip to stl it was real bad,does anyone know what it could be?
> *


Everytime I drive over 70mph it smell like fumes or when I go up a big hill.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jun 9 2009, 03:33 PM~14140907
> *I put the 2004 front on it  :biggrin:
> *


Did you have to change the radiator support or just the header pannel?cuz I was looking at it on after market parts and they look the same.and I it looks like it runs around 2500 just to buy HOOD,GRILL,BOTH FENDERS,BUMPER COVER, HEADER PANNEL,BOTH HEAD LIGHTS.IF ANYBODY KNOW A CHEAPER PLACE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 10 2009, 11:36 AM~14149965
> *Did you have to change the radiator support or just the header pannel?cuz I was looking at it on after market parts and they look the same.and I it looks like it runs around 2500 just to buy HOOD,GRILL,BOTH FENDERS,BUMPER COVER, HEADER PANNEL,BOTH HEAD LIGHTS.IF ANYBODY KNOW A CHEAPER PLACE LET ME KNOW.
> *


YOU NEED TO CHANGE RADIATOR TOO


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 10 2009, 11:38 AM~14149986
> *YOU NEED TO CHANGE RADIATOR TOO
> *


Wow!that means I have to change the bumper brase where the bumper cover goes.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Just getting started on this. Orange and Red to match the pinstriping.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Jun 9 2009, 09:21 PM~14145519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE LAST PIC LOOKS NICE....* :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 10 2009, 12:38 PM~14150484
> *Wow!that means I have to change the bumper brase where the bumper cover goes.
> *


TODO HOMIE  ASK THE HOMIE FROM INDIVIDUALS FRANKIE HE HAD THE BLACK ONE FROM TEXAS


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 5 2009, 09:22 AM~14102194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for pics!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 9 2009, 03:36 PM~14137281
> *How is the engine running? Any knocking?
> If the smell is coming from the rear of the car it could need a new carbon canister and purge valve solenoid.
> *


runs fine and it does seem to come from the rear.


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah it's a hydraulic hardline. :cheesy:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 10 2009, 10:41 AM~14150510
> *Just getting started on this. Orange and Red to match the pinstriping.
> 
> 
> ...


the pinstripes look good and the interior looks badass


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

bump for those sick town cars..more pics


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 10 2009, 11:53 AM~14150616
> *I've been waiting for pics!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO... I DON'T HAVE A CAMERA


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 10 2009, 06:40 PM~14152727
> *ME TOO... I DON'T HAVE A CAMERA
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 10 2009, 06:40 PM~14152727
> *ME TOO... I DON'T HAVE A CAMERA
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone know how to take these pieces of the dash off? The pieces that are under the wood grain. If anyone could help that would be great, trying to wrap those too. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 10 2009, 03:25 PM~14151439
> *runs fine and it does seem to come from the rear.
> *


I would consider checking for leaks anywhere in the lines first and then go from there. There are no engine codes present right?


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 11 2009, 12:30 AM~14157976
> *Anyone know how to take these pieces of the dash off? The pieces that are under the wood grain. If anyone could help that would be great, trying to wrap those too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


They are glued together. You will have to take the whole wood grane piece off.. Its easy to take off.


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 11 2009, 12:30 AM~14157976
> *Anyone know how to take these pieces of the dash off? The pieces that are under the wood grain. If anyone could help that would be great, trying to wrap those too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH THE PLASTIC IS GLUED/MELTED TOGETHER, EZ TO TAKE APART THO.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Jun 11 2009, 10:32 AM~14159983
> *YEAH THE PLASTIC IS GLUED/MELTED TOGETHER, EZ TO TAKE APART THO.
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

LAST NIGHT AT PEPBOYS IN THE VALLE


----------



## BIGTONE661 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 11 2009, 10:10 AM~14160888
> *LAST NIGHT AT PEPBOYS IN THE VALLE
> 
> 
> ...


IM MAD I WASNT ENVITED THAT SUCKS


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 11 2009, 11:10 AM~14160888
> *LAST NIGHT AT PEPBOYS IN THE VALLE
> 
> 
> ...


Dang you move fast Ed! :uh: :cheesy: Maaan, i wanna be like you right now, but like Jesus when i grow up! :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Jun 11 2009, 10:32 AM~14159983
> *YEAH THE PLASTIC IS GLUED/MELTED TOGETHER, EZ TO TAKE APART THO.
> 
> 
> ...


Where are the clips that are holding it on and what's the best way to pry those pieces off? I can't figure it out for the life of me. :uh: Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 11 2009, 12:45 PM~14161211
> *Dang you move fast Ed! :uh:  :cheesy: Maaan, i wanna be like you right now, but like Jesus when i grow up!  :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE HIMIES "MALO'S" LINCOLN  :biggrin: HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 11 2009, 12:30 AM~14157976
> *Anyone know how to take these pieces of the dash off? The pieces that are under the wood grain. If anyone could help that would be great, trying to wrap those too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You have to take the stereo out, then there are two screws above the speedo after that the whole bezel pops out. Next you have to take the piece with the vent off on the far right. Then there are a few bolts that are a pain to get to that hold the airbag in, after you get those everything just pulls out. And like they said the pieces under the wood grain are plasti-welded on to the wood grain, a drill bit or knife and being real careful will get them apart.


Then wrap them and epoxy or plasti-weld back together..... :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 11 2009, 05:00 PM~14163698
> *You have to take the stereo out, then there are two screws above the speedo after that the whole bezel pops out. Next you have to take the piece with the vent off on the far right. Then there are a few bolts that are a pain to get to that hold the airbag in, after you get those everything just pulls out. And like they said the pieces under the wood grain are plasti-welded on to the wood grain, a drill bit or knife and being real careful will get them apart.
> Then wrap them and epoxy or plasti-weld back together..... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :uh: Of course, can't be easy right? :biggrin: 

Yours is looking good.


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

That LINCOLN switch plate is clean!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

this is a deferent he switch the radio and the heater and ac control,you probly can see the radio better down


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jun 13 2009, 01:00 PM~14180257
> *this is a deferent he switch  the radio and the heater and ac control,you probly  can see the radio better down
> 
> 
> ...


yup whole reason for moving it :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 13 2009, 02:10 PM~14180686
> *yup whole reason for moving it :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GONNA GO IN THE GAP ABOVE THE AC BUTTONS


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## FelonOne (Nov 24, 2008)

Clean!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 12 2009, 01:47 AM~14168933
> *:uh:  Of course, can't be easy right?  :biggrin:
> 
> Yours is looking good.
> *


Heck no! I went through it already too! Shoot... its still a ford! :happysad:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 13 2009, 09:55 PM~14182586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that. It looks really nice.


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 24 2009, 11:41 AM~13983839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


okay :uh:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 9 2009, 07:47 AM~14136901
> *Yo has anyone ever smelled gas real bad inside your lincoln?I remember that one that burned down,and i think i have the same problem.On the trip to stl it was real bad,does anyone know what it could be?
> *


have you change the oxygen sensor. i had the same problem and i change the fuel filter and the oxygen sensor and now is better..


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 7 2009, 05:11 AM~14116871
> *Here is the what you will be getting yourself into.
> 
> 
> ...


nice. was it hard to change my intake is leaking water and is goin str8 to the coils and now my coil are bad.. but i have no idea how to change the intake.


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

any of u guys have a dould den dvd player in the car,when playing a movie can u see the sreen good or should i go with a flip out sreen


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jun 14 2009, 10:25 AM~14185240
> *nice. was it hard to change my intake is leaking water and is goin str8 to the coils and now my coil are bad.. but i have no idea how to change the intake.
> *


It really wasn't to terrible to do. You just have to scalp the whole top portion of the engine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Need sum help from fellow T/C riders,went crusin in my 02 T/C and I heard a pop come from the right rear door and when I rolled down the window that bitch fell,So I took apart the panel and found the cable popped off .Can someone help a diagram would be helpfull? Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jun 14 2009, 04:52 PM~14187967
> *any of u guys have a dould den dvd player in the car,when playing a movie can u see the sreen good or should i go with a flip out sreen
> *



i was told you would have to cut the opening bigger inside the dash. it's not a real double den opening. i've had two flip outs, they get the job done. holla


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Jun 14 2009, 07:17 PM~14189196
> *i was told you would have to cut the opening bigger inside the dash. it's not a real double den opening. i've had two flip outs, they get the job done. holla
> *


thanks for the input :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Havoc1985_@Jun 14 2009, 09:03 PM~14189055
> *Need sum help from fellow T/C riders,went crusin in my 02 T/C and I heard a pop come from the right rear door and when I rolled down the window that bitch fell,So I took apart the panel and found the cable popped off .Can someone help a diagram would be helpfull? Thanks :biggrin:
> *




regulator is junk, just replace it, once the cables goes its no good


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 13 2009, 07:55 PM~14182586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOWD U DO THAT?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I got a few lines laid down on my ride tonight :0 :biggrin: 

Hood









Trunk


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 15 2009, 01:49 AM~14192208
> *I got a few lines laid down on my ride tonight :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Hood
> ...


Looks nice.


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 14 2009, 11:49 PM~14192208
> *I got a few lines laid down on my ride tonight :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Hood
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 7 2009, 05:11 AM~14116871
> *Here is the what you will be getting yourself into.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 








:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 15 2009, 12:49 AM~14192208
> *I got a few lines laid down on my ride tonight :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Hood
> ...


  NICE


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!+Jun 14 2009, 06:52 PM~14187967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not true, only thing i cut was the kit. im take some pics 2mm when i go to the shop and post them


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jun 14 2009, 05:52 PM~14187967
> *any of u guys have a dould den dvd player in the car,when playing a movie can u see the sreen good or should i go with a flip out sreen
> *


The stereo looks good but when you want to watch something....no bueno!I changed mine to a flip out.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 14 2009, 11:49 PM~14192208
> *I got a few lines laid down on my ride tonight :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Hood
> ...


 :cheesy: NICE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 08:25 AM~14192830
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


how the hell,mine is plastic!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Sneek Peek!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 08:43 PM~14199357
> *Sneek Peek!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg298/CIPIER/051.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg298/CIPIER/052.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



:thumbsup: lookin good b*<span style=\'color:yellow\'>RO*


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 15 2009, 06:49 PM~14199422
> *:thumbsup: lookin good bRO
> *


Thanks bROther!


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 05:43 PM~14199357
> *Sneek Peek!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 15 2009, 02:49 AM~14192208
> *I got a few lines laid down on my ride tonight :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Hood
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 15 2009, 03:14 PM~14197602
> * NICE
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 08:43 PM~14199357
> *Sneek Peek!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:


[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 07:25 AM~14192830
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Where does your throttle body sit?


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 16 2009, 12:49 PM~14207091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE OF RIMS YOU RUNNIN?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 16 2009, 02:49 PM~14207091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~SO-CO ROLLERZ 79~_@Jun 15 2009, 05:43 PM~14199357
> *Sneek Peek!
> 
> 
> ...


nice green


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ese_mr_bullet_@Jun 14 2009, 06:13 AM~14184910
> *okay :uh:
> *


IS THIS A VIDEO OF WHAT NOT TO DO?ALL I SEE IS BULLSHIT. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 16 2009, 01:16 PM~14207871
> *WHAT SIZE OF RIMS YOU RUNNIN?
> *


13's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 16 2009, 06:39 PM~14209193
> *13's
> *


do you daily your car?????


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 16 2009, 03:43 PM~14209225
> *do you daily your car?????
> *


yup. for now


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 9 2009, 10:58 AM~14138147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Lol.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 16 2009, 03:44 PM~14209236
> *:biggrin:  Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


nice. good shit :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 16 2009, 06:43 PM~14209228
> *yup. for now
> *


cool I daily my car also I wann get tham ball joint extension's & I just wanted to know how offten you gott buy new tires


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 16 2009, 04:45 PM~14209248
> *nice. good shit :biggrin:
> *


It's gas efficient.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 16 2009, 03:47 PM~14209267
> *cool I daily my car also I wann get tham ball joint extension's & I just wanted to know how offten you gott buy new tires
> *


you dont get many miles out of the tires when you extend to the outside holes. i just moved mine to the inside holes the other night cause i broke a ball joint.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

i bought these extended 1.5


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 16 2009, 06:49 PM~14209293
> *you dont get many miles out of the tires when you extend to the outside holes. i just moved mine to the inside holes the other night cause i broke a ball joint.
> *


ok thanks alot...I broke mines like a month ago that shit suckz...thanks for the info


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 16 2009, 03:53 PM~14209336
> *i bought these extended 1.5
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 16 2009, 06:53 PM~14209336
> *i bought these extended 1.5
> 
> 
> ...


you still dident put tham on the car


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 16 2009, 03:55 PM~14209359
> *ok thanks alot...I broke mines like a month ago that shit suckz...thanks for the info
> *


i was lucky that mine broke while i was pulling my car into the garage. fixed it the next day


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My dowgs old ride....I told him he was crazy for saleing it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 16 2009, 06:58 PM~14209381
> *i was lucky that mine broke while i was pulling my car into the garage. fixed it the next day
> *


Shit you got made lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!my shit broke on me I was only 4 blocks from my house but I made it :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I CHANGED OUT THE COOLANT IN MY RIDE LIKE TWO WEEKS AGO BUT FORGOT TO TIGHTIN EVERYTHING BACK UP AND IT ALL CAME OUT  SO NOW IM RIDING WIT WATER BUT MY CAR KEEPS HEATING UP IT TO THE LINE RITE NEXT TO THE H.IF I SLOW DOWN IT WILL GO BACK DOWN TO NORMAL AND I CAN KEEP RIDING(but it does like once a day)and then just now i got home and i seen it was heating up so my homie opened it up and it looked like a volcano :0.WHATS THE PROB.SHOULD I PUT COOLANT BACK IN IT


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jun 9 2009, 11:08 AM~14138849
> *That is the "Automatic Temperature Control sensor, hose, and elbow".  The hose and elbow are connected between the A/C evaporator housing and the in-car temperature sensor.  The hose and elbow takes air from the A/C evaporator housing air stream to create a suction.  The suction draws in-vehicle air into the in-car temperature sensor and across the thermistor.
> *


IS IT A BIG DEAL FOR THE CAR.LIKE DOES IT REALLY NEED IT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 16 2009, 03:57 PM~14209376
> *you still dident put tham on the car
> *


nope  prob gonna sell them not doin anything else to the linc for a while


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 16 2009, 04:44 PM~14209236
> *:biggrin:  Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 16 2009, 11:40 PM~14213738
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED :biggrin:
> *


10 bucks + free shipping. Should just be able to pick it up and throw it really hard towards your state.


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 16 2009, 09:59 PM~14213298
> *I CHANGED OUT THE COOLANT IN MY RIDE LIKE TWO WEEKS AGO BUT FORGOT TO TIGHTIN EVERYTHING BACK UP AND IT ALL CAME OUT  SO NOW IM RIDING WIT WATER BUT MY CAR KEEPS HEATING UP IT TO THE LINE RITE NEXT TO THE H.IF I SLOW DOWN IT WILL GO BACK DOWN TO NORMAL AND I CAN KEEP RIDING(but it does like once a day)and then  just now i got home and i seen it was heating up so my homie opened it up and it looked like a volcano :0.WHATS THE PROB.SHOULD I PUT COOLANT BACK IN IT
> *


sound like u have air in the system


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Apr 29 2009, 03:38 PM~13732603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Apr 29 2009, 03:42 PM~13732651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Done by Delgado customs


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 16 2009, 05:44 PM~14209236
> *:biggrin:  Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Lincoln Smart car :dunno:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 17 2009, 01:37 AM~14213716
> *nope  prob gonna sell them not doin  anything else to the linc for a while
> *


 :0


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 15 2009, 04:20 PM~14198427
> *The stereo looks good but when you want to watch something....no bueno!I changed mine to a flip out.
> *


2X


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 17 2009, 07:13 AM~14215529
> *:0
> *


  :yessad:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 17 2009, 12:59 AM~14213298
> *I CHANGED OUT THE COOLANT IN MY RIDE LIKE TWO WEEKS AGO BUT FORGOT TO TIGHTIN EVERYTHING BACK UP AND IT ALL CAME OUT  SO NOW IM RIDING WIT WATER BUT MY CAR KEEPS HEATING UP IT TO THE LINE RITE NEXT TO THE H.IF I SLOW DOWN IT WILL GO BACK DOWN TO NORMAL AND I CAN KEEP RIDING(but it does like once a day)and then  just now i got home and i seen it was heating up so my homie opened it up and it looked like a volcano :0.WHATS THE PROB.SHOULD I PUT COOLANT BACK IN IT
> *


empty it and put half coolant half water.. if it over heats while your driving you can turn on the heater and it will cool off some..


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

ok guy i been looking for a polished intake for my 4.6 and i found 1 i figured i shair http://www.rpmoutlet.com/images/can85270.jpg


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 16 2009, 03:53 PM~14209336
> *i bought these extended 1.5
> 
> 
> ...


u bought those from my homie, my finger prints are on those :biggrin:


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www.rpmoutlet.com/musv8dynotune.htm


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 17 2009, 11:21 AM~14216023
> *  :yessad:
> *


The car ok????


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 16 2009, 09:59 PM~14213298
> *I CHANGED OUT THE COOLANT IN MY RIDE LIKE TWO WEEKS AGO BUT FORGOT TO TIGHTIN EVERYTHING BACK UP AND IT ALL CAME OUT  SO NOW IM RIDING WIT WATER BUT MY CAR KEEPS HEATING UP IT TO THE LINE RITE NEXT TO THE H.IF I SLOW DOWN IT WILL GO BACK DOWN TO NORMAL AND I CAN KEEP RIDING(but it does like once a day)and then  just now i got home and i seen it was heating up so my homie opened it up and it looked like a volcano :0.WHATS THE PROB.SHOULD I PUT COOLANT BACK IN IT
> *


You're going to need to put coolant back in it. The thermostat starts to open at 192-199°F and is fully open at 219°F, which is above water's boiling point. You will need to bleed the air from the system though. To fill and bleed the system without the kit, you first need to remove the thermostat and disconnect the heater core coolant supply hose from the fitting at the rear of the manifold. Then add the coolant/water mixture through the thermostat opening until coolant appears at the heater core coolant supply outlet fitting at the rear of the manifold. Install the heater hose, using a worm style clamp in place of the constant tension clamp and reinstall the thermostat gasket and the thermostat. Add the correct engine coolant mixture to the degas bottle until the coolant level is between the "COOLANT FILL LEVEL" marks and replace the pressure cap. Select the maximum heater temperature and blower motor speed settings. Position the control to discharge air at the A/C vents in the instrument panel and run the engine until it reaches operating temperature. If air discharge remains cool and the engine coolant temperature gauge does not move, the engine coolant level is low in the engine and must be filled. Stop the engine, allow it to cool and fill the cooling system. Add the correct engine coolant mixture to the degas bottle until the coolant level is between the "COOLANT FILL LEVEL" marks. Repeat this process of running the engine, shutting it off, letting it cool, and filling the degas bottle until the engine coolant mixture is between the "COOLANT FILL LEVEL" marks on the degas bottle. 




> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 16 2009, 10:04 PM~14213358
> *IS IT A BIG DEAL FOR THE CAR.LIKE DOES IT REALLY NEED IT
> *


It's not essential, but your Automatic Temperature Control won't work as accurately.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 17 2009, 06:22 AM~14215212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 17 2009, 09:23 AM~14216614
> *The car ok????
> *


its ok the thing is i got a caddy too :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 17 2009, 09:22 AM~14216607
> *u bought those from my homie, my finger prints are on those :biggrin:
> *


he does good work n clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 17 2009, 04:18 PM~14218996
> *its ok  the thing is  i got a caddy  too :biggrin:
> *


ok thats cool


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 16 2009, 09:43 PM~14213770
> *10 bucks + free shipping. Should just be able to pick it up and throw it really hard towards your state.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 17 2009, 06:22 AM~14215212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 7 2009, 07:11 AM~14116871
> *Here is the what you will be getting yourself into.
> 
> 
> ...


aNYBODY ELSE EVER DONE THIS... aT THE MOMENT AM DOING THE SAME BUT WIT PI HEADS TOO... hOPEING TO GET MORE POWER... :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 17 2009, 09:18 PM~14224076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jun 17 2009, 09:32 PM~14222626
> *aNYBODY ELSE EVER DONE THIS... aT THE MOMENT AM DOING THE SAME BUT WIT PI HEADS TOO... hOPEING TO GET MORE POWER...  :biggrin:
> *


That will do it. :biggrin: :yes: Might as well get new cams too.


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

got some work done last week from mr xssive


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

nice...keep the pics coming...got 2 love those 4 doors


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 16 2009, 06:59 PM~14213298
> *I CHANGED OUT THE COOLANT IN MY RIDE LIKE TWO WEEKS AGO BUT FORGOT TO TIGHTIN EVERYTHING BACK UP AND IT ALL CAME OUT  SO NOW IM RIDING WIT WATER BUT MY CAR KEEPS HEATING UP IT TO THE LINE RITE NEXT TO THE H.IF I SLOW DOWN IT WILL GO BACK DOWN TO NORMAL AND I CAN KEEP RIDING(but it does like once a day)and then  just now i got home and i seen it was heating up so my homie opened it up and it looked like a volcano :0.WHATS THE PROB.SHOULD I PUT COOLANT BACK IN IT
> *



you might have air bubbles...you need to burp it......


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jun 18 2009, 05:31 AM~14226161
> *got some work done last week from mr xssive
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD... THE SAME STRIP I HAVE ON THE SIDE OF MINE


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jun 17 2009, 09:32 PM~14222626
> *aNYBODY ELSE EVER DONE THIS... aT THE MOMENT AM DOING THE SAME BUT WIT PI HEADS TOO... hOPEING TO GET MORE POWER...  :biggrin:
> *


What's PI?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 18 2009, 11:49 AM~14228820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SJ Built


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 18 2009, 01:24 AM~14224726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn!!! That shit is serious!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 18 2009, 12:16 PM~14229060
> *What's PI?
> *


Performance improvement


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 18 2009, 11:49 AM~14228820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red on red looks sick......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 18 2009, 06:53 PM~14231285
> *:0 Damn!!! That shit is serious!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 18 2009, 06:36 PM~14231747
> *Performance improvement
> *


Oh. Is that like Ford's technical name for it? :dunno:

Link to this PI intake please?


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 19 2009, 10:00 AM~14237800
> *Oh.  Is that like Ford's technical name for it? :dunno:
> 
> Link to this PI intake please?
> *


tHEY ARE MOSTLY USED ON MUSTANGS... tHEY HAVE BETTER VALVES AND BIGGER CAMS...


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

pICS WHILE i DO THE INTAKE AND PI HEAD SWAP... oH GOT THE SHORT BLOCK REBUILT TOO...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jun 19 2009, 09:20 PM~14243445
> *pICS WHILE i DO THE INTAKE AND PI HEAD SWAP... oH GOT THE SHORT BLOCK REBUILT TOO...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.......You where serious. Make sure you have duals on it too.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

You dont have to switch the heads on 98-up for the pi intake right? 

Anybody finished one on a towncar yet? Noticeable gain in power?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 20 2009, 09:09 PM~14249465
> *You dont have to switch the heads on 98-up for the pi intake right?
> 
> Anybody finished one on a towncar yet? Noticeable gain in power?
> *


61impalaon3 did pm him


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 20 2009, 07:32 AM~14246103
> *Damn.......You where serious. Make sure you have duals on it too.
> *


yES IT ALREADY CAME STOCK BUT UPGRADING TO 50 SERIES FLOWS N X PIPE N A LIL BIGGER...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 20 2009, 08:09 PM~14249465
> *You dont have to switch the heads on 98-up for the pi intake right?
> 
> Anybody finished one on a towncar yet? Noticeable gain in power?
> *


iF YOU GO ON EBAY i THINK THEY SELL ONE THAT WILL BOLT UP W/OUT CHANGING THE HEADS, ABOUT THE POWER GAIN i WILL FIND OUT SOON...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

happy fathers day to all my town car riders....


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

same to you homie^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 16 2009, 03:53 PM~14209336
> *i bought these extended 1.5
> 
> 
> ...


how much you pay. where did you got them from :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jun 21 2009, 07:51 PM~14256024
> *how much you pay. where did you got them from  :biggrin:
> *



X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Jun 21 2009, 09:35 PM~14256715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

im sure its been asked- but i havent found the answer..

does the 90 frame fit under the 2000 body???

them newer rearends are wack


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 18 2009, 11:49 AM~14228820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST WONDERING WHAT YEAR IS THIS? :biggrin: 
RED ON RED STANDS OUT....NICE RIDE


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 21 2009, 08:59 PM~14258066
> *JUST WONDERING WHAT YEAR IS THIS? :biggrin:
> RED ON RED STANDS OUT....NICE RIDE
> *


98 tc :biggrin:


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 18 2009, 11:49 AM~14228820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car mondo :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Jun 21 2009, 09:18 PM~14258241
> *98 tc :biggrin:
> *


  NOW I WANT TOO TRADE MY 66 IMPALA FOR A 98 TOWNCAR........


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Jun 21 2009, 05:35 PM~14256715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass ride


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 21 2009, 07:53 PM~14257401
> *im sure its been asked- but i havent found the answer..
> 
> does the 90 frame fit under the 2000 body???
> ...


i heard they would work..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Jun 21 2009, 08:35 PM~14256715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That thing sits really nice when its layed out.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jun 21 2009, 11:14 AM~14252875
> *iF YOU GO ON EBAY i THINK THEY SELL ONE THAT WILL BOLT UP W/OUT CHANGING THE HEADS, ABOUT THE POWER GAIN i WILL FIND OUT SOON...
> *


Its not any different than the one you have for your PI heads. In other words a PI Intake will bolt on to non PI heads. There are plenty of Mustang people who just swap the intake and leave the non PI heads. The only problem with doing this is that the intake holes don't line up exactly and you will need to put a bead of RTV silicone on the back coolant passage.

Here is a link that shows how to do it.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jun 22 2009, 01:34 AM~14260027
> *i heard they would work..
> *



WHAT UP HOMIEZ


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

just bought me a lincoln 1999 t/c just need some money for hydro installment soon


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 21 2009, 06:53 PM~14257401
> *im sure its been asked- but i havent found the answer..
> 
> does the 90 frame fit under the 2000 body???
> ...


ANY ONE ELSE? PLEASE CHIME IN!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 18 2009, 12:49 PM~14228820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my old ride


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 21 2009, 10:53 PM~14257401
> *im sure its been asked- but i havent found the answer..
> 
> does the 90 frame fit under the 2000 body???
> ...


no it dose not work at all only 98-02 will fit for the 2000


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I got my 98 towncar for sale for only 2000 see sig for linc to it!


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 17 2009, 01:37 AM~14213716
> *nope  prob gonna sell them not doin  anything else to the linc for a while
> *


yo how much u want for the a arms????


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 22 2009, 02:56 PM~14263959
> *my old ride
> *


my ride now,with hydraulics not on air anymore :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 22 2009, 05:57 AM~14260114
> *Its not any different than the one you have for your PI heads. In other words a PI Intake will bolt on to non PI heads. There are plenty of Mustang people who just swap the intake and leave the non PI heads. The only problem with doing this is that the intake holes don't line up exactly and you will need to put a bead of RTV silicone on the back coolant passage.
> 
> Here is a link that shows how to do it.
> *


yOUR RIGHT, YOU CAN BOLT UP SOME PERFORMANCE INTAKES W/OUT DOING THE PI HEAD SWAP, bUT i GOT A NEW FORD MOTOR COMPANY INTAKE AND IT WOULD NOT WORK PROPERLY ON MY STOCK HEADS... bUT i WAS ALREADY PLANNING TO DO THE THE ENTIRE SWAP ANYWAYS... eVEN THE TIMING AND OIL PUMP IS DONE W/MUSTANG GT PARTS... i WAS GOING FOR POWER..


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 22 2009, 05:19 PM~14264202
> *yo how much u want for the a arms????
> *


X2


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

OUTSIDERS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Jun 21 2009, 07:35 PM~14256715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so what mods did you put in it after i sold it to you?damn i miss her


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Jun 23 2009, 12:46 AM~14268429
> *OUTSIDERS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TheMission24 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a question. How many inches tall of a plaque can be put in the 98 and up tc


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Jun 22 2009, 10:46 PM~14268429
> *OUTSIDERS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn!is that in waikiki?must of been a parade or something..if it was a regular day you wouldn't even reach the international market place without getting pulled over :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 22 2009, 02:56 PM~14263959
> *my old ride
> *


WHO OWNS IT NOW?
THAT TC IS NICE....
RED ON RED


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 22 2009, 10:11 PM~14268694
> *WHO OWNS IT NOW?
> THAT TC IS NICE....
> RED ON RED
> *


i own the tc now


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jun 22 2009, 07:04 PM~14268606
> *damn!is that in waikiki?must of been a parade or something..if it was a regular day you wouldn't even reach the international market place without getting pulled over :biggrin:
> *



nope was at aloha towers


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Jun 22 2009, 06:46 PM~14268429
> *OUTSIDERS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wit da cowboy hat ... paniolo country


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jun 22 2009, 07:44 PM~14269090
> *wit da cowboy hat ... paniolo country
> *



hahaha rajah thats a mean shot...


----------



## TheMission24 (Apr 24, 2008)

So does any body know how tall of a plaque can go in the back window of a TC 
really would like to know thanks


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheMission24_@Jun 22 2009, 07:54 PM~14269193
> *So does any body know how tall of a plaque can go in the back window of a TC
> really would like to know thanks
> *


any size the rear window is pretty big


----------



## TheMission24 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Jun 22 2009, 11:58 PM~14269229
> *any size the rear window is pretty big
> *


would you happen to know how many inches tall by any chance


----------



## TheMission24 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheMission24_@Jun 23 2009, 12:05 AM~14269305
> *would you happen to know how many inches tall by any chance
> *


this question would be for a 98 and up


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Jun 22 2009, 10:34 PM~14268951
> *i own the tc now
> *


YOU GOT TRUNK PICS?


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jun 22 2009, 11:44 PM~14269090
> *wit da cowboy hat ... paniolo country
> *


oh ok....i neva like go to that show cuz i ain't got a ride yet.pretty soon i be hittin up the streets with a candy 05 fully strapped full chrome undercarriage TC  hopefully by the end of this year or beginning next year....shootz


----------



## TheMission24 (Apr 24, 2008)

With all these TC on here and the owners of them no body knows how many inches tall their plaques are.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jun 22 2009, 11:01 PM~14267917
> *yOUR RIGHT, YOU CAN BOLT UP SOME PERFORMANCE INTAKES W/OUT DOING THE PI HEAD SWAP, bUT i GOT A NEW FORD MOTOR COMPANY INTAKE AND IT WOULD NOT WORK PROPERLY ON MY STOCK HEADS... bUT i WAS ALREADY PLANNING TO DO THE THE ENTIRE SWAP ANYWAYS... eVEN THE TIMING AND OIL PUMP IS DONE W/MUSTANG GT PARTS... i WAS GOING FOR POWER..
> 
> 
> ...


Hate to say it but mine was a Ford part and it bolted right up. The bolt pattern is the same the only difference is the intake holes in the heads are smaller than the new intake. You can just put a bead of RTV silicon in the back coolant passage and it solves the problem or you can weld that portion up and port match the old heads.

See the Ford box sitting on the porch swing by my daughter.









If I had to do it all over again I would have done the heads too. My car is going on two years with the stock heads and a PI intake on it and no leaks. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheMission24_@Jun 23 2009, 02:54 AM~14269965
> *With all these TC on here and the owners of them no body knows how many inches tall their plaques are.
> *


Why not measure your own window?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheMission24_@Jun 23 2009, 12:54 AM~14269965
> *With all these TC on here and the owners of them no body knows how many inches tall their plaques are.
> *


im sure every club has different size n shapes of their plaques


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Jun 23 2009, 08:07 AM~14270952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 23 2009, 10:39 AM~14271622
> *
> X2
> *


I couldn't get anyone to call me back on the top and trim. Here are a couple of people over your way that carry E&G stuff.

Auto Design Specialties
Phone: (562) 634-0466
7329 Quimby Street 
Paramount, CA

Vogue Tyre Corporation
Phone: 866-567-0585
13021 Arctic Circle Drive 
Sante Fe Springs, CA

Per E&G's website.
PN: 1056-5200-98 
98 - 02 Town Car
"Decor" Upper Body Side Moulding Package 

PN: 3056-9000-98 
98 - 02 Town Car
"Tiara Collection" Carriage Roof Package


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 23 2009, 08:39 AM~14271622
> *
> X2
> *


qvo edwin hows it goin bro


----------



## TheMission24 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 23 2009, 09:39 AM~14271622
> *
> X2
> *


I still dont think you can even uderstand the Question here every body knows there are different sizes thats not the question . The question is how many inches from the seat to the top of the window. and if i had one i would do that you joke. Im making a plaque for some one and needed to know and since this is a place you can come and get some info on lo lows i thought i would ask but i guess its to much for you to handle.


----------



## TheMission24 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheMission24_@Jun 22 2009, 11:54 PM~14269193
> *So does any body know how tall of a plaque can go in the back window of a TC
> really would like to know thanks
> *


any body that can give a real answer


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheMission24_@Jun 23 2009, 12:49 PM~14273227
> *I still dont think you can even uderstand the Question here every body knows there are different sizes thats not the question . The question is how many inches from the seat to the top of the window. and if i had one i would do that you joke. Im making a plaque for some one and needed to know and since this is a place you can come and get some info on lo lows i thought i would ask but i guess its to much for you to handle.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Jun 23 2009, 12:48 PM~14273224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG DOGG


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THIS MUTHAFUCKA IS BAD......I SEEN IT THIS WEEKEND IN PERSON I GOT A NEW NAME FOR IT "BULLETPROOF"



> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 14 2009, 07:08 PM~14188053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2009, 02:22 PM~14274100
> *THIS MUTHAFUCKA IS BAD......I SEEN IT THIS WEEKEND IN PERSON I GOT A NEW NAME FOR IT "BULLETPROOF"
> *


LOOKS REALLY NICE BRO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 23 2009, 04:46 PM~14274912
> *LOOKS REALLY NICE BRO
> *


YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW BAD I WANNTED TO TAKFE THAT BITCH HOME............THE GUY FROM LOWRIDER MAG SAYS TO WALT "I WANNA SHOOT THIS CAR BUT ITS JUST TO PLAIN" WALT LOOKS AT THAT ***** AND SAYS "YOU KNOW THIS IS AN 06 RIGHT AINT SHIT PLAIN ABOUT THIS MUTHAFUCKA" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2009, 01:22 PM~14274100
> *THIS MUTHAFUCKA IS BAD......I SEEN IT THIS WEEKEND IN PERSON I GOT A NEW NAME FOR IT "BULLETPROOF"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAMM


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2009, 10:01 PM~14277311
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW BAD I WANNTED TO TAKFE THAT BITCH HOME............THE GUY FROM LOWRIDER MAG SAYS TO WALT "I WANNA SHOOT THIS CAR BUT ITS JUST TO PLAIN" WALT LOOKS AT THAT ***** AND SAYS "YOU KNOW THIS IS AN 06 RIGHT AINT SHIT PLAIN ABOUT THIS MUTHAFUCKA"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Damn, i didnt think the newer ones could be jucied.... i mean i know they can but isnt the frame weaker?? or totally different??

whats the difference in the 98-2002 and the new models?


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

Heres some recent ones of mine.....

From this..









To this
















:biggrin:


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Jun 23 2009, 07:14 PM~14277458
> *Heres some recent ones of mine.....
> 
> From this..
> ...


 damn i do good work


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sideshows fleetwood_@Jun 23 2009, 10:15 PM~14277474
> *damn we do good work
> *



FIXED


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2009, 07:01 PM~14277311
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW BAD I WANNTED TO TAKFE THAT BITCH HOME............THE GUY FROM LOWRIDER MAG SAYS TO WALT "I WANNA SHOOT THIS CAR BUT ITS JUST TO PLAIN" WALT LOOKS AT THAT ***** AND SAYS "YOU KNOW THIS IS AN 06 RIGHT AINT SHIT PLAIN ABOUT THIS MUTHAFUCKA"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i likeeeeeeee lookin good


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

Before...









And after again....


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Jun 23 2009, 07:15 PM~14277490
> *FIXED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just bustin yur balls :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jun 23 2009, 09:07 PM~14277378
> *Damn, i didnt think the newer ones could be jucied.... i mean i know they can but isnt the frame weaker?? or totally different??
> 
> whats the difference in the 98-2002 and the new models?
> *


i think that frame is from a 91-97 towncar full wrap everything custom bent from brake and fuel lines and all abs shit works fine still has 06 engine and tranny with custom mounts and not one light is on in the dash everything works fine........its a lot of work to do says he has over 40 grand in it


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jun 23 2009, 07:07 PM~14277378
> *Damn, i didnt think the newer ones could be jucied.... i mean i know they can but isnt the frame weaker?? or totally different??
> 
> whats the difference in the 98-2002 and the new models?
> *


2003 and up have a cast aluminum cross member that the lower control arms, upper control arms, strut assemblies, engine and steering gear all bolt up to...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheMission24_@Jun 23 2009, 01:49 PM~14273227
> *I still dont think you can even uderstand the Question here every body knows there are different sizes thats not the question . The question is how many inches from the seat to the top of the window. and if i had one i would do that you joke. Im making a plaque for some one and needed to know and since this is a place you can come and get some info on lo lows i thought i would ask but i guess its to much for you to handle.
> *


First off no one is going to help you if you come in here with your guns blazing
:guns: 

Second if you mount the plaque at the back seat you will hit headliner before you hit window.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2009, 11:22 PM~14278234
> *i think that frame is from a 91-97 towncar full wrap everything custom bent from brake and fuel lines and all abs shit works fine still has 06 engine and tranny with custom mounts and not one light is on in the dash everything works fine........its a lot of work to do says he has over 40 grand in it
> *



Got ya...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jun 24 2009, 01:29 AM~14279900
> *2003 and up have a cast aluminum cross member that the lower control arms, upper control arms, strut assemblies, engine and steering gear all bolt up to...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 i see..... i have owned Impalas my whole life but Damn im lovin the bubble Town cars..... im looking to get one as my daily, so im trying to get info on them...... on the do's and dont's. 

thanks for the Info


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2009, 08:01 PM~14277311
> *YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW BAD I WANNTED TO TAKFE THAT BITCH HOME............THE GUY FROM LOWRIDER MAG SAYS TO WALT "I WANNA SHOOT THIS CAR BUT ITS JUST TO PLAIN" WALT LOOKS AT THAT ***** AND SAYS "YOU KNOW THIS IS AN 06 RIGHT AINT SHIT PLAIN ABOUT THIS MUTHAFUCKA"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THEY DONT KNOW WHAT IT TAKES TO CUTT THOSE CARS LOOKS BEAUTIFUL HOMIE


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 23 2009, 06:02 AM~14270399
> *Hate to say it but mine was a Ford part and it bolted right up. The bolt pattern is the same the only difference is the intake holes in the heads are smaller than the new intake. You can just put a bead of RTV silicon in the back coolant passage and it solves the problem or you can weld that portion up and port match the old heads.
> 
> See the Ford box sitting on the porch swing by my daughter.
> ...


So was there a noticeable power increase with just the intake being swapped?

So far, I swapped out the air filter box for the eBay special (thanks LIL!), and removed the Y-pipe into single muffler after the cats, and installed dual 24" Cherry Bombs. There was no noticeable seat-of-the-pants HP increase, but I did notice that I was able to maintain power uphill on the highway easier and without downshifting, and I get a couple more MPGs. 




The thing is still a dog compared to my Chevys and Cadillacs. :tears:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TWEETY GOT SOME QUESTIONS FOR YOU? :biggrin: ILL PM YOU


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SPEECHLESS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Jun 21 2009, 09:21 PM~14258261
> *nice car mondo :biggrin:
> *




i know uh :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2009, 01:52 PM~14283326
> *SPEECHLESS
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2009, 10:52 AM~14283326
> *SPEECHLESS
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 24 2009, 12:21 PM~14283034
> *So was there a noticeable power increase with just the intake being swapped?
> 
> So far, I swapped out the air filter box for the eBay special (thanks LIL!), and removed the Y-pipe into single muffler after the cats, and installed dual 24" Cherry Bombs.  There was no noticeable seat-of-the-pants HP increase, but I did notice that I was able to maintain power uphill on the highway easier and without downshifting, and I get a couple more MPGs.
> ...


I though it made a difference. The engine gets more air.


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2009, 12:52 PM~14283326
> *SPEECHLESS
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Thats my homie Walt with the 06 Town car!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2009, 07:52 AM~14283326
> *SPEECHLESS
> 
> 
> ...


 sick............


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn that lincoln is sick :angel:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 24 2009, 05:10 PM~14285153
> *Thats my homie Walt with the 06 Town car!!
> 
> 
> ...



Are those 13" or 14"?? car looks crazy homie

What do you guys recommend for rim size on a daily 2 pumps 6 bats???


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jun 24 2009, 11:48 AM~14285543
> *Are those 13" or 14"??  car looks crazy homie
> 
> What do you guys recommend for rim size on a daily 2 pumps 6 bats???
> *



13's............... :biggrin:


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jun 24 2009, 11:55 AM~14285626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean TC..........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Jun 24 2009, 03:56 PM~14285637
> *13's............... :biggrin:
> *


EVERYDAY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 24 2009, 03:14 PM~14285184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KILLIN THE GAME DOGGIE ON THE REALS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jun 24 2009, 03:48 PM~14285543
> *Are those 13" or 14"??  car looks crazy homie
> 
> What do you guys recommend for rim size on a daily 2 pumps 6 bats???
> *


13 HOMIE INDIVIDUALS DONT ROLL 14s


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

13's look too small on these cars.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 24 2009, 05:11 PM~14286350
> *13's look too small on these cars.
> *


mostly everybody rolls 13s here in LOS ANGELES


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 24 2009, 02:14 PM~14285184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

13's look sick on these cars what you talking about....
:twak:


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2009, 12:12 PM~14285810
> *EVERYDAY
> *


all day :biggrin:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

I just bought a 99 t/car and I was planning on putting 14 cause it's gonna be my daily and I have to drive like 87 and up miles to go to work and I was planning on 2 pumps 6 batts, would yall still recomeded 13


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 24 2009, 05:14 PM~14285184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Jun 24 2009, 01:37 PM~14286622
> *I just bought a 99 t/car and I was planning on putting 14 cause it's gonna be my daily and I have to drive like 87 and up miles to go to work and I was planning on 2 pumps 6 batts, would yall still recomeded 13
> *


it's really up to you homie.....I would still rock 13's


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Jun 24 2009, 06:06 PM~14286850
> *it's really up to you homie.....I would still rock 13's
> *


ME TOO I USE TO DO IT FROM PALMDALE TO THE LOS ANGELES EVERYDAY DOGG 100+ MILES EVERYDAY WITH CHROME UNDERCARRIEGE TOO JUST HAD TO REPLACE TIRES ALOT :biggrin: AND IN THE RAIN TOO LMAO
















DROVE IT EVERYWHERE EVEN TO FRESNO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THE HOMIE MALO RIDES HIS TOO WITH 13s TOO SAME DISTANCE


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

It's worth the spindle swap to roll 13's.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

13's


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 24 2009, 01:10 PM~14285153
> *Thats my homie Walt with the 06 Town car!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 24 2009, 02:10 PM~14285153
> *Thats my homie Walt with the 06 Town car!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT MOTHERFUCKER IS OFF THE CHAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2009, 07:52 PM~14287265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the chrome box under the trunk?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2009, 02:52 PM~14287265
> *ME TOO I USE TO DO IT FROM PALMDALE TO THE LOS ANGELES EVERYDAY DOGG 100+ MILES EVERYDAY WITH CHROME UNDERCARRIEGE TOO JUST HAD TO REPLACE TIRES ALOT :biggrin: AND IN THE RAIN TOO LMAO
> 
> 
> ...



nice TC...you guys got


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 24 2009, 02:14 PM~14285184
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW......very nice!


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2009, 08:22 PM~14278234
> *i think that frame is from a 91-97 towncar full wrap everything custom bent from brake and fuel lines and all abs shit works fine still has 06 engine and tranny with custom mounts and not one light is on in the dash everything works fine........its a lot of work to do says he has over 40 grand in it
> *


Is that including what he paid for it? Looks really good, but I think the fact that care was taken to make sure everything worked like new after the swap and custom work is amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jun 24 2009, 08:59 PM~14289479
> *Is that including what he paid for it?  Looks really good, but I think the fact that care was taken to make sure everything worked like new after the swap and custom work is amazing.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

nice lincolns :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2009, 04:19 PM~14286433
> *mostly everybody rolls 13s here in LOS ANGELES
> *


Because of the number? What if a 14" looks better, still choose a 13 that doesn't look as good?


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 24 2009, 10:52 PM~14290875
> *Because of the number? What if a 14" looks better, still choose a 13 that doesn't look as good?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Good picnic in tulsa this past weekend, walts towncar was off the hook.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I put the 13's I had on it and it didn't look right, I had to order 14's. 13's look good on Impalas and g-bodies but these cars are too big.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 24 2009, 11:08 PM~14291060
> *I put the 13's I had on it and it didn't look right, I had to order 14's. 13's look good on Impalas and g-bodies but these cars are too big.
> *


 :uh: around 300lbs different from a 64 Impala


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 24 2009, 11:14 PM~14291123
> *:uh:  around 300lbs different from a 64 Impala
> *


Not talking about weight.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 24 2009, 11:15 PM~14291135
> *Not talking about weight.
> *


ok. around 15" in length?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 24 2009, 11:16 PM~14291150
> *ok. around 15" in length?
> *


 :uh: It's not that much.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jun 25 2009, 01:14 AM~14291123
> *:uh:  around 300lbs different from a 64 Impala
> *


I thought it was more.

I like 14's....... to much wheel well for 13's. Just my opinion.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jun 24 2009, 09:59 PM~14289479
> *Is that including what he paid for it?  Looks really good, but I think the fact that care was taken to make sure everything worked like new after the swap and custom work is amazing.  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes.That includes what he got it for!
Walt(the owner) is a off the hook car builder! he is the type that if something minor like the dash not lighting up were to happen to this car while he was building it, he wouldnt bring it out!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 24 2009, 11:52 PM~14290875
> *Because of the number? What if a 14" looks better, still choose a 13 that doesn't look as good?
> *


NOPE IT JUST LOOKS BETTER TO US IVED HAD CARS WITH 14s BEFORE BUT NOT FEELING THEM 13s FOR ME ALL DAY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 25 2009, 07:44 AM~14292620
> *Yes.That includes what he got it for!
> Walt(the owner) is a off the hook car builder! he is the type that if something minor like the dash not lighting up were to happen to this car while he was building it, he wouldnt bring it out!
> *


I FEEL HIM ON THAT NOTE CANT FLY PLAQUE IF YOU GOT ENGINE LIGHTS ON


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 25 2009, 08:32 AM~14293413
> *NOPE IT JUST LOOKS BETTER TO US IVED HAD CARS WITH 14s BEFORE BUT NOT FEELING THEM 13s FOR ME ALL DAY
> *


----------



## WESTSIDE 98 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT FOR THE CLEAN LINCOINS.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jun 24 2009, 06:24 PM~14287601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

i have 2 say 13's all the way all day wit 14's it looks like a cartoon or somethin kinda goofy its just not right my rides been on 13's since i brought it home from the lot. and every one where i am at say's it looks gansta like that the only one a round where i am at has 14's and mine slams on his that homie get clowned 4 the 14's


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

any one want 2 trade rear tail lights and front lights cause cops over here keep fucking with me there 2 black out pm if intrested


> *99337
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 12:42 AM~14303403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OFF THE CHAIN MAN :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 01:42 AM~14303403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS JUST BEAUTIFUL  IM FEELING THIS ONE ALOT I WANT ONE NOW


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

does any one have the link,for using caddy upper a arms on the town cars


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2009, 09:03 AM~14305412
> *THIS IS JUST BEAUTIFUL   IM FEELING THIS ONE ALOT I WANT ONE NOW
> *


eres millonario :biggrin: qvoo bro


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 26 2009, 12:31 PM~14306697
> *eres millonario  :biggrin:  qvoo bro
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE, IF I WAS A MILLIONARE I WOULD HAVE MY 59 RAG AND 58 FULLY DONE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2009, 12:11 PM~14307075
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE, IF I WAS A MILLIONARE I WOULD HAVE MY 59 RAG AND 58 FULLY DONE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 26 2009, 09:14 PM~14310735
> *
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jun 27 2009, 08:35 AM~14313995
> *
> *


hey whats the correct link to your TC for 2G's?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 25 2009, 02:30 PM~14296181
> *yes it is    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 27 2009, 11:01 AM~14314084
> *hey whats the correct link to your TC for 2G's?
> *



:uh: shit homie I didnt know the link was bad, thanx I fixed it!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Jun 21 2009, 05:35 PM~14256715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


13s or 14's?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm having a problem with my blower motor not working. If anybody can help, I'd really appreciate it. Link to my repair thread.


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 28 2009, 09:37 AM~14321203
> *13s or 14's?
> *


13's FTW :biggrin:


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

Shaun from ROYALS C.C 
Check it out 

















Here it is complete


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Jun 28 2009, 11:46 PM~14325442
> *Shaun from ROYALS C.C
> Check it out
> 
> ...


Super clean tunk,wheres the batteries att?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 29 2009, 01:01 AM~14325596
> *Super clean tunk,wheres the batteries att?
> *


I bet there in the Trunk well.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 29 2009, 03:46 AM~14326448
> *I bet there in the Trunk well.
> *


yup. you can see the ground coming out of there


----------



## dropingame (Dec 14, 2007)

DOSE ANY ONE HAVE THESE PARTS

DRIVER WINDOW SWITCH

DRIVERS DOOR DOOR MODULE 

A/C BLEND DOOR ACCUATOR MOTOR

THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Jun 28 2009, 07:46 PM~14325442
> *Shaun from ROYALS C.C
> Check it out
> 
> ...



thats what you call clean


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

bump for the TC..............


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

anyone know a site where I can order chrome parts for my 2000 TC?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 29 2009, 05:44 PM~14332921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, what about the 1 behind it??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 29 2009, 07:17 PM~14333229
> *nice,  what about the 1  behind it??
> *


THATS LIL RICCS  I FOUND THIS PICS ON THEIR TOPICS


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 29 2009, 06:19 PM~14333246
> *THATS LIL RICCS  I FOUND THIS PICS ON THEIR TOPICS
> *


 :0 fuck didnt even notice :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 29 2009, 05:44 PM~14332921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR LOOKS FAMILIAR,HEY FORGIVEN YOU STILL HAVE YOURS? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jun 29 2009, 07:50 PM~14333578
> *THAT CAR LOOKS FAMILIAR,HEY FORGIVEN YOU STILL HAVE YOURS? :biggrin:
> *


SOLD IT  POST MORE PICS OF YOUR RIDE HOMIE :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD TOO


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 30 2009, 09:08 AM~14339539
> *SOLD IT   POST MORE PICS OF YOUR RIDE HOMIE :biggrin:  LOOKING GOOD TOO
> *


THANKS BRO.I WILL AS SOON AS I UPLOAD THE PICS FROM LAST WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jun 30 2009, 12:19 PM~14340741
> *THANKS BRO.I WILL AS SOON AS I UPLOAD THE PICS FROM LAST WEEKEND. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 POST ,POST POST :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jun 30 2009, 12:08 PM~14341186
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jun 30 2009, 01:08 PM~14341186
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROGUES QUEEN LAC (Jul 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Does anybody know if 03 06 doors fit on a 98?if I update the front end might as well upgrade the door panels.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 1 2009, 12:33 AM~14348395
> *Does anybody know if 03  06 doors fit on a 98?if I update the front end might as well upgrade the door panels.
> *


door pannels do work homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

[/quote]


were do i find a pic of the frame like this


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone got pics of their TC with the fender wheel well chrome? I've seen it on stock TC's and it looks decent but I wanted to see it on one with wires to see if it looks tacky or not. :dunno:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jul 1 2009, 08:57 PM~14357803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Pre 2003*










1 -- 1222.0 mm (48.11 inch) 
2 -- 1052.0 mm (41.41 inch) 
3 -- 1311.0 mm (51.61 inch) 
4 -- 1230.0 mm (48.42 inch) 
5 -- 1015.80 mm (40.00 inch) 
6 -- 1234.0 mm (48.58 inch) 
7 -- 1117.0 mm (43.97 inch) 
8 -- 1101.0 mm (43.34 inch) 
9 -- 25.0 mm (0.98 inch) 
10 -- 1104.0 mm (43.46 inch) 
11 -- 1897.2 mm (74.69 inch) 
12 -- 2599.2 mm (102.33 inch) 
13 -- 2993.2 mm (117.84 inch) 
14 -- 3660.7 mm (114.12 inch) 
15 -- 192.6 mm (7.58 inch) 

*Post 2002*










1 -- 1,040 mm (41.6 in) 
2 -- 1,311 mm (52.44 in) 
3 -- 1,052 mm (42.08 in) 
4 -- 1,231 mm (49.24 in) 
5 -- 1,226 mm (49.04 in) 
6 -- 1,015 mm (40.6 in) 
7 -- 1,120 mm (44.8 in) 
8 -- 473 mm (18.92 in) 
9 -- 1,563 mm (62.52 in) 
10 -- 2,747 mm (102.24 in) 
11 -- 3,787 mm (151.48 in) 
12 -- 4,913 mm (196.52 in) 
13 -- 107 mm (4.28 in) 
14 -- 355 mm (14.2 in) 
15 -- 234 mm (9.36 in) 
16 -- 81 mm (3.24 in)


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 1 2009, 11:30 PM~14359311
> *Anyone got pics of their TC with the fender wheel well chrome? I've seen it on stock TC's and it looks decent but I wanted to see it on one with wires to see if it looks tacky or not. :dunno:
> *


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 2 2009, 12:37 AM~14359377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, that looks good. Although my wrap around parts are painted rather than chrome (I think it's because mine is the Touring Edition) The parts that are wrapped around that are generally chrome. so that might make a difference.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 2 2009, 01:30 AM~14359311
> *Anyone got pics of their TC with the fender wheel well chrome? I've seen it on stock TC's and it looks decent but I wanted to see it on one with wires to see if it looks tacky or not. :dunno:
> *


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

one more


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 1 2009, 11:31 PM~14359326
> *Pre 2003
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 1 2009, 11:30 PM~14359311
> *Anyone got pics of their TC with the fender wheel well chrome? I've seen it on stock TC's and it looks decent but I wanted to see it on one with wires to see if it looks tacky or not. :dunno:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

A LIL SNEAK PEAK FROM THE BIG M


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

CHINA MAN DAMN HOMIE MUCH RESPECT TO THIS CAUSE ITS THE F'N TRUTH :biggrin: 




Im from the "Old Majestics", when i jumped in my rider and turned the beat up i was "the shit" when people seen us on the freeway they said "holy shit" when other clubs seen us pull into a carshow they said "aahhhh shit" when i hit the picnics to bang my rider they said "thats the shit" the New Era is worried about a fuccin trophy and standars have "fallen to shit",step ur game up and see what u look like.........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 2 2009, 08:42 AM~14360846
> *A LIL SNEAK PEAK FROM THE BIG M
> 
> 
> ...


HURT THEM FEELINGS CHINA


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 2 2009, 09:42 AM~14360846
> *A LIL SNEAK PEAK FROM THE BIG M
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 2 2009, 08:42 AM~14360846
> *A LIL SNEAK PEAK FROM THE BIG M
> 
> 
> ...


WHO PAINTED IT ?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 2 2009, 07:42 AM~14360846
> *A LIL SNEAK PEAK FROM THE BIG M
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: fawkinnnnnnnnn nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jul 2 2009, 06:17 AM~14360434
> *Thanks bro
> *


No problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

UH-OOOH!
My ***** CHINA MAN ABOUT TO COME OUT STRONG!!!!
LOOKS GOOD CUZZ!  


> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 2 2009, 08:42 AM~14360846
> *A LIL SNEAK PEAK FROM THE BIG M
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 1 2009, 10:30 PM~14359311
> *Anyone got pics of their TC with the fender wheel well chrome? I've seen it on stock TC's and it looks decent but I wanted to see it on one with wires to see if it looks tacky or not. :dunno:
> *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

They also have this kind of fender trim, I personally think it looks a little better, it doesn't have that rubber edge


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 1 2009, 11:31 PM~14359326
> *Pre 2003
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Jul 2 2009, 03:14 PM~14365146
> *thanks bro
> *


No problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jul 2 2009, 05:45 PM~14364783
> *They also have this kind of fender trim, I personally think it looks a little better, it doesn't have that rubber edge
> 
> 
> ...



I think that looks alot better then the other styles { my opion old style looks tacky}


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 2 2009, 06:36 PM~14365368
> *I think that looks alot better then the other styles { my opion old style looks tacky}
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jul 2 2009, 11:45 AM~14364783
> *They also have this kind of fender trim, I personally think it looks a little better, it doesn't have that rubber edge
> 
> 
> ...



yup looks way more clean then the other style..just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 2 2009, 10:42 AM~14360846
> *A LIL SNEAK PEAK FROM THE BIG M
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

THE REGULAR FENDER TRIM LOOKS LIKE BIG BOMERANGS AND JUST DONT FLOW WITH TRIM BUT THE ONE STYLE ON FREAKYONES ARE CLEAN 

edit not helln on caps sorry


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 2 2009, 07:42 AM~14360846
> *A LIL SNEAK PEAK FROM THE BIG M
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: BAD ASS!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I dont think any of that fender trim looks good. The chrome stickers between the windows is pretty bad too.


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 2 2009, 08:25 PM~14369529
> *I dont think any of that fender trim looks good. The chrome stickers between the windows is pretty bad too.
> *


yeah im not a fan of those fender trims...but those chrome pillers look pretty good


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 2 2009, 04:42 AM~14360846
> *A LIL SNEAK PEAK FROM THE BIG M
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :yes:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone have a flip out DVD player in their car? I wanna put one in mine but it doesn't look like it will work out too good since that long hang over at the top of the dash above the radio area.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 2 2009, 08:10 PM~14367353
> *  :thumbsup:  BAD ASS!
> *


100x
what up bro


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jul 2 2009, 04:45 PM~14364783
> *They also have this kind of fender trim, I personally think it looks a little better, it doesn't have that rubber edge
> 
> 
> ...


Its hard to find thought.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 3 2009, 08:57 AM~14370772
> *Its hard to find thought.
> *


That's what all the dealerships down in the Orlando area were using, they said they are less problems...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

i miss her already


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 3 2009, 11:27 AM~14371422
> *i miss her already
> 
> 
> ...


you sold it?????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 3 2009, 10:02 AM~14371644
> *you sold it?????
> *


yeahhh shes been gone for a while  ill get into one soon hopefully


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 2 2009, 07:42 AM~14360846
> *A LIL SNEAK PEAK FROM THE BIG M
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD CHINA


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 2 2009, 08:10 PM~14367353
> *  :thumbsup:  BAD ASS!
> *


 :thumbsup: VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 3 2009, 09:12 AM~14371711
> *yeahhh shes been gone for a while  ill get into one soon hopefully
> *


 :0 :0 :0 qvo edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 3 2009, 11:30 AM~14372091
> *:0  :0  :0  qvo  edwin
> *


 :biggrin: chillin doggie :biggrin:


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> *99337
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 3 2009, 12:12 PM~14371711
> *yeahhh shes been gone for a while  ill get into one soon hopefully
> *


  :uh:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 3 2009, 08:27 AM~14371422
> *i miss her already
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: me too what up big homie :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 3 2009, 06:35 PM~14375240
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: me too what up big homie :biggrin:
> *


  QUE ONDAS BIG HOMIE HOPE YOU LIKE THE PM :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 3 2009, 06:19 PM~14375443
> * QUE ONDAS BIG HOMIE HOPE YOU LIKE THE PM :biggrin:
> *


oh i sure did
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

found these in a old japan topic :biggrin:


----------



## 007tats (Oct 15, 2005)

Is there any info on swaping out a 99TC frame for a 94TC frame?


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 5 2009, 02:28 PM~14385691
> *found these in a old japan topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 5 2009, 02:28 PM~14385691
> *found these in a old japan topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is sickkkkkkkkkk. 1 of the best if not the nicest towncar....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 5 2009, 08:47 PM~14388487
> *that fucker is sickkkkkkkkkk. 1 of the best if not the nicest towncar....
> *


X100 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 5 2009, 05:28 PM~14385691
> *found these in a old japan topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS RAW!


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 2 2009, 07:42 AM~14360846
> *It ain't no red 1, but it's clean. 98 tc aka SENSITIVE THUG
> 
> 
> ...


 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 5 2009, 03:28 PM~14385691
> *found these in a old japan topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY DREAM CAR


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































....WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 01 OR NEWER TAHOE OR YUKON......


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CANT WAIT FOR VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 5 2009, 03:27 PM~14385681
> *oh i sure did
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 007tats_@Jul 5 2009, 02:50 PM~14386144
> *Is there any info on swaping out a 99TC frame for a 94TC frame?
> *


why the fuck would you do that?


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

just got these done a week ago :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jul 7 2009, 02:24 PM~14403849
> *why the fuck would you do that?
> *


I would only do it if I was going to do a hopper.frame is stronger than the newr ones


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 5 2009, 02:28 PM~14385691
> *found these in a old japan topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAM


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 7 2009, 12:43 PM~14404002
> *I would only do it if I was going to do a hopper.frame is stronger than the newr ones
> *


i know but why wouldnt you do a 90 cuz it has the better uppers...dont make sense to me


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 5 2009, 11:28 AM~14385691
> *found these in a old japan topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fucken sick


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

Well i was looking at my car and i seen that on both the driver and passenger side there was scratches on my frame.and what made me look is when i turn the wheel to much i hear a loud CLANK! sound.im not sure but i think the caliper hits what do yall think? :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

"EL PECADOR"...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anybody looking for a lincoln,I got mine for $7500 obo.no music


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 7 2009, 10:17 PM~14408687
> *Well i was looking at my car and i seen that on both the driver and passenger side there was scratches on my frame.and what made me look is when i turn the wheel to much i hear a loud CLANK! sound.im not sure but i think the caliper hits what do yall think? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Well I can't tell you for certain what that mark is from... but if it left a mark on the frame, it will have left a mark on whatever made the mark in the first place. The noise could be the adjusting sleeve between the inner and outer tie rods. If the bolts used to tighten the adjusters aren't in just the right spot, they can make contact with other components in tight turns and make this type of noise.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 7 2009, 10:38 PM~14409245
> *Well I can't tell you for certain what that mark is from... but if it left a mark on the frame, it will have left a mark on whatever made the mark in the first place.  The noise could be the adjusting sleeve between the inner and outer tie rods.  If the bolts used to tighten the adjusters aren't in just the right spot, they can make contact with other components in tight turns and make this type of noise.
> *


interesting cuz my wife's yukon does this and i cant figure out why...i'll have to check that out


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 8 2009, 01:26 AM~14409176
> *Anybody looking for a lincoln,I got mine for $7500 obo.no music
> *


PICS HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 8 2009, 12:17 AM~14408687
> *Well i was looking at my car and i seen that on both the driver and passenger side there was scratches on my frame.and what made me look is when i turn the wheel to much i hear a loud CLANK! sound.im not sure but i think the caliper hits what do yall think? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was doing that. It was the metal stop tab welded on the lower a-arm. Every time I would turn the wheel sharp and hit any kinda of bump I would hear that sound.


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

dose anybody know if a steering wheel out of 03 will fit my 99 ?


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jul 8 2009, 01:40 PM~14413666
> *dose anybody know if a steering wheel out  of 03 will fit my 99 ?
> *


TEAR THAT BITCH OUT AND OUT A WOOD WHEEL. DUMP THE AIR BAG ADD A NARDI OR A GRANT.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

im having problem with my lincoln. i install a 3500 amp and the battery light came on so i took the amp out and the light still on but the car turn on normal and runs good


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jul 8 2009, 12:40 PM~14413666
> *dose anybody know if a steering wheel out  of 03 will fit my 99 ?
> *


yeah it should


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jul 8 2009, 11:11 PM~14419145
> *yeah it should
> *


 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 8 2009, 11:30 PM~14418641
> *im having problem with my lincoln. i install a 3500 amp and the battery light came on so i took the amp out and the light still on but the car turn on normal and runs good
> *



my battery light has been on since I bought my lincoln...no drain on anything, had the alternator and battery checked numerous times and nothing seems to be affected had it scanned as well... just a glitch I guess. :0


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88+Jul 8 2009, 09:30 PM~14418641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The charging system indicator is directly controlled by the generator. If low voltage is detected, the charging system indicator turns on. Your voltage regulator may be messed up. With the engine running does system voltage increase, not increase, or is it overcharging?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 9 2009, 08:21 AM~14421952
> *The charging system indicator is directly controlled by the generator. If low voltage is detected, the charging system indicator turns on.  Your voltage regulator may be messed up.  With the engine running does system voltage increase, not increase, or is it overcharging?
> *


what can i do to fix it


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 9 2009, 08:45 AM~14422160
> *what can i do to fix it
> *


Well without being able to look at the car... I'd say put a new alternator in it. The pin point tests have you either repair circuitry for high resistance, shorts to ground, opens, or have you replace the alternator. If after you replace the alternator the light is still on, you more than likely have a wiring problem. Worst case scenario, there is a problem with your instrument cluster, but without knowing if its over charging, not charging, or charging normal, I can't tell you for certain.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 9 2009, 10:21 AM~14421952
> *The charging system indicator is directly controlled by the generator. If low voltage is detected, the charging system indicator turns on.  Your voltage regulator may be messed up.  With the engine running does system voltage increase, not increase, or is it overcharging?
> *



NOTHING CHANGES with engine speed, My shop is with a auto shop and weve checked out all possibilities even put a differnt alternator off a crown on there... nada didnt change anything.. no voltage drop or spikes in voltage everything works as it should... also tried differnt batteries... oh well... 


edit: I just noticed the last post D/E I have another cluster I may swap it out one day and see if there is any difference.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

I just thought I'd share this so you can all get a better idea of how the aluminum cross member bolts up on the newer Town Cars. :thumbsup: 










1----Intermediate shaft bolt 
2----Intermediate shaft 
3----No. 2 crossmember bracket nuts (4 required) 
4----No. 2 crossmember bracket bolts (4 required) 
5----Engine mount nuts (2 required) 
6----Stabilizer bar link nut (2 required) 
7----Outer tie-rod end nuts (2 required) 
8----Brake caliper bolts (4 required) 
9----LH/ RH Brake caliper (2 required) 
10---Steering gear nuts (2 required) 
11---Steering gear studs (2 required) 
12---Steering gear 
13---Lower control arm rear mounting bolts (6 required) 
14---No. 2 crossmember bolts (4 required) 
15---No. 2 crossmember


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANY MORE PICS OF TOWNCARS :biggrin:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

just wondering what gas do you put in your lncoln 87?? 89?? 93??
i came across in the manuel it says something like this "your vehicle is design to use 87"
then the secound peragraph says if there is a premium fuel required lable in the fuel filter door your vehicle is design to use 91 or higher"
by the way its on page 164
thats why i ask which gas do you use???
i have the 91 lable on my fuel door so thats what im soppose to use


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

on your lincolns town car 98- 02


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Jul 9 2009, 06:21 PM~14428052
> *on your lincolns town car 98- 02
> *


i use premium i as using reg. and the car was acting funny as soon i changed to prem the car rides like new


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

^^^^^ yeah thats what i been noticing when i put premuim it rides good when today i put regular it makes this funny noise guess ima be putting premuim from now on


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Jul 9 2009, 08:31 PM~14429329
> *^^^^^ yeah thats what i been noticing when i put premuim it rides good when today i put regular it makes this funny noise guess ima be putting premuim from now on
> *


yupp i had changed the fuel pump n relays and it did the same thing ,until i changed gas to premium. just stick with premium :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 9 2009, 09:33 PM~14429349
> *yupp    i had  changed the fuel pump n  relays  and it  did  the same thing  ,until i  changed  gas  to premium. just  stick with premium :biggrin:
> *


 :0 THATS GOOD INFO FOR ME TOO


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Jul 9 2009, 06:20 PM~14428045
> *just wondering what gas do you put in your lncoln 87?? 89?? 93??
> i came across in the manuel it says something like this "your vehicle is design to use 87"
> then the secound peragraph says if there is a premium fuel required lable in the fuel filter door your vehicle is design to use 91 or higher"
> ...


If the vehicle calls for "91" octane fuel, using anything lower will result in premature combustion, which will cause the engine to knock and everything else associated with premature combustion (overheating of the spark-plug points, erosion of the combustion chamber surface, and rough, inefficient operation).


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MARIOS LINCOLN FROM MAJESTICS "LOS ANGELES"


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT RIGHT HERE :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

POSTING THIS CAR FOR MY HOMIE,
1999 LINCILN TOWNCAR FOR SALE CASH ONLY NO TRADES
CAR RUNS AND DRIVES WHERE EVER MILES ON CAR 146000
CALL ME AT 323-316-6048 MALO SERIOUS CALLS ONLY. 2 PUMPS 6
BATTERIES DECENT BEAT.PEARL WHITE ON WHITE YOU CAN PM ME TOO IN LOS ANGELES AREA ONLY


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 11 2009, 10:56 AM~14443028
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT RIGHT HERE :0
> 
> 
> ...


the shizznit :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 11 2009, 12:45 PM~14443429
> *the shizznit  :biggrin:
> *


OHHHH YEAHHH :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 11 2009, 11:54 AM~14443501
> *OHHHH YEAHHH :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmmmm


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 11 2009, 11:56 AM~14443028
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT RIGHT HERE :0
> 
> 
> ...


Does anybody where he lives so I can go and steal it?lol


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Jul 11 2009, 01:47 PM~14443790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WHATS UP BIG NENE


----------



## UCE(NC) (May 14, 2009)

DRIVER SIDE HEADLIGHT FRONT GRILL AND TRUNK GRILL ALL LIKE NEW FOR $150 SHIPPED ANYONE???


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

traded my TC :tears:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCE(NC)_@Jul 12 2009, 11:51 AM~14448831
> *DRIVER SIDE HEADLIGHT FRONT GRILL AND TRUNK GRILL ALL LIKE NEW FOR $150 SHIPPED ANYONE???
> *



id be on that instantly if I wasnt jobless and broke :0


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 12 2009, 05:37 PM~14452726
> *
> *


clean...................


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 12 2009, 09:37 PM~14452726
> *
> *


NICE PIC


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 12 2009, 01:30 PM~14449710
> *traded my TC  :tears:
> *


 :0  BAD CHOICE


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 13 2009, 09:33 PM~14462358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 12 2009, 03:30 PM~14449710
> *traded my TC  :tears:
> *





:0


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 13 2009, 07:47 PM~14463333
> *:0
> *


Can anyone tell me how to remove the woodgrain off the dash from a 98 towncar?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Jul 13 2009, 09:13 PM~14464535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 13 2009, 11:27 PM~14466000
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Anyone have dual exhaust with hydraulics? Or does the H pipe hit the drive shaft?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 12 2009, 02:30 PM~14449710
> *traded my TC  :tears:
> *


Whats wrong with you. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 11 2009, 11:42 AM~14443404
> *POSTING THIS CAR FOR MY HOMIE,
> 1999 LINCILN TOWNCAR FOR SALE CASH ONLY NO TRADES
> CAR RUNS AND DRIVES WHERE EVER  MILES ON CAR 146000
> ...


TTT


----------



## UCE(NC) (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jul 12 2009, 06:55 PM~14451816
> *id be on that instantly if I wasnt jobless and broke :0
> *


TRADE FOR A NICE ALPINE CD/MP3 PLAYER AND SHIPPING


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 12 2009, 08:37 PM~14452726
> *
> *


nice


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 13 2009, 11:27 PM~14466000
> *
> *


Thx for the info


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 06:07 PM~14474291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn looks like he got a 13"x10" rim in the front 
It might be the angle of the pic but why is it poken out so far??


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 13 2009, 05:16 PM~14461561
> *:0   BAD CHOICE
> *


what car got traded ?? :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE(NC)_@Jul 14 2009, 04:55 PM~14472143
> *TRADE FOR A NICE ALPINE CD/MP3 PLAYER AND SHIPPING
> *


Any pictures of the parts. PM me.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 14 2009, 08:29 PM~14474549
> *Damn looks like he got a 13"x10" rim in the front
> It might be the angle of the pic but why is it poken out so far??
> *


The mud wall tire gives that illusion.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 14 2009, 09:52 AM~14467952
> *Anyone have dual exhaust with hydraulics? Or does the H pipe hit the drive shaft?
> *


i did cartiers have dual exhaust and i had no problem with it :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 14 2009, 08:03 PM~14474994
> *what car got traded ?? :uh:
> *


A LINCOLN


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Jul 13 2009, 11:33 PM~14466042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: It's easy to answer when the answer's already been given. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

changing the oil pan on these car is hard?


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

just saw this on youtue thought i share it cause i love these lincolns

<object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/n-e_jcRc528&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/n-e_jcRc528&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

damn youtube can some one post it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-e_jcRc528


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 5 2007, 06:19 PM~6914137
> *CLEANEST BLACK ON BLACK
> 
> 
> ...


wheres this car at ?????????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Jul 15 2009, 06:46 PM~14485008
> *damn youtube can some one post it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-e_jcRc528
> *


n-e_jcRc528&feature


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 15 2009, 02:51 PM~14484413
> *changing the oil pan on these car is hard?
> *


You have to lift and support the engine while its in the vehicle... and you definitely need a lift (or at least I wouldn't try and do it without one).


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Has any one spit the belly on there frame and if so did ever thing line back up right


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 16 2009, 10:12 AM~14492433
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 16 2009, 06:41 PM~14496758
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT SUP BIG DOGG


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 16 2009, 06:13 PM~14497016
> *:biggrin: WHAT SUP BIG DOGG
> *


just chilling and you ?


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 15 2009, 05:47 PM~14486213
> *n-e_jcRc528&feature
> *


 :worship: CLEAN!!!


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 15 2009, 10:43 AM~14480671
> *A LINCOLN
> *


dUDE I SEEN YOUR RIDE DOWN THE ROAD, i DINT EVEN KNOW IT ENDED UP DOWN HERE...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

we rollin 24/7!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

1 of the hardest ones out yet!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

ahh


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jul 16 2009, 08:04 PM~14497498
> *dUDE I SEEN YOUR RIDE DOWN THE ROAD, i DINT EVEN KNOW IT ENDED UP DOWN HERE...
> *


 :0 WHERE HOMIE?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 16 2009, 11:18 PM~14499571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIGG DOGG :biggrin: YOU KNOW WHATS COMMING HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 17 2009, 12:20 AM~14500087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SEND ME MORE PICS OF THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

qvo lincoln riders :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 17 2009, 01:09 AM~14499470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats fkn nice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sooooo sad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I love these cars but damn one I saw these pic's it hurted me


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 17 2009, 10:16 AM~14503079
> *THANKS BIGG DOGG :biggrin:  YOU KNOW WHATS COMMING HOMIE
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 16 2009, 10:09 PM~14499470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 16 2009, 11:18 PM~14499571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT FORGET HOW IT LOOKED WITH UNDERCARRIEGE ALL DONE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 2 2008, 09:58 PM~10073457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 18 2009, 10:38 AM~14511256
> *CANT FORGET HOW IT LOOKED WITH UNDERCARRIEGE ALL DONE
> 
> 
> ...


loved this car so much i had to get one.. and still havent got close to touching it yet 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 18 2009, 01:58 PM~14512302
> *:0  :0
> *


love the qtr top and moldings :biggrin:


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

I NEED A STOCK SUSPENSION FOR A BUBBLE TOWNCAR INCASE ANYONE HAS IT 

LAYING AROUND...i ALSO HAVE A RE-INFORCED DIFFERENTIAL FOR A BUBBLE 

TOWNCAR...WILL TRADE FOR STOCK ONE PLUS CASH....AND IM ALSO SELLING A 

PISTON PUMP...GET AT ME IF INTRESTED OR IF YA HAVE THE STOCK SUSPENSION

LAYING AROUND....PM ME OR CALL/TEXT 786-302-4521


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 18 2009, 07:27 PM~14514145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic  props to LOWLYFE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 18 2009, 11:16 PM~14514470
> *Nice pic    props to LOWLYFE
> *


 :biggrin: I found it on the topic(car clubs)Ya his shit clean


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 18 2009, 08:28 PM~14513772
> *I NEED A STOCK SUSPENSION FOR A BUBBLE TOWNCAR INCASE ANYONE HAS IT
> 
> LAYING AROUND...i  ALSO HAVE A RE-INFORCED DIFFERENTIAL FOR A BUBBLE
> ...



check yo pms!  :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

anybody have a set of stock rims in LA area?


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

IMG]http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm74/CHICHION13/05-04-09-22410612.jpg[/IMG]































here is a peek of my car......


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 19 2009, 10:48 AM~14517132
> *anybody have a set of stock rims in LA area?
> *


i got a set! hollla


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 19 2009, 04:55 PM~14519137
> *IMG]http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm74/CHICHION13/05-04-09-22410612.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN! :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Jul 19 2009, 07:35 PM~14520488
> *DAMN! :biggrin:
> *


Built to swang!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Jul 19 2009, 10:35 PM~14520488
> *DAMN! :biggrin:
> *


yes sir


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 19 2009, 04:55 PM~14519137
> *IMG]http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm74/CHICHION13/05-04-09-22410612.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good


----------



## RELL BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2009)

TTT FOR THE TOWNCARS :thumbsup:


----------



## RELL BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OuttaSpite_@Jun 1 2005, 04:47 AM~3208159
> *Here ya go
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


THIS MADE ME WHAT DO BUILD MINE :yes:


----------



## RELL BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14519137
> *IMG]http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm74/CHICHION13/05-04-09-22410612.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


Dudes painting with no shirt. :0


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 21 2009, 03:52 AM~14535237
> *Dudes painting with no shirt.  :0
> *


OR PAINT MASK


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 21 2009, 07:24 PM~14542846
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: QUE ONDAS HOMIE


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

The Lincoln Town Car is no longer in production. Its going to be replaced by the FWD Lincoln MKT. :uh:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 22 2009, 02:51 PM~14552588
> *The Lincoln Town Car is no longer in production.  Its going to be replaced by the FWD Lincoln MKT.  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 22 2009, 03:51 PM~14552588
> *The Lincoln Town Car is no longer in production.  Its going to be replaced by the FWD Lincoln MKT.  :uh:
> *


IF U THINK ABOUT IT.IT REALLY DONT MATTER ANY MORE CAUSE THE NEWER ONES WERE USELESS ANYWAY


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 22 2009, 04:04 PM~14552763
> *IF U THINK ABOUT IT.IT REALLY DONT MATTER ANY MORE CAUSE THE NEWER ONES WERE USELESS ANYWAY
> *


Still sad... the age of full size RWD cars is coming to an end. The Crown Victoria is only available to fleets and the Grand Marquis is the only one available to the public... and even that won't be for too much longer.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 22 2009, 05:04 PM~14552763
> *IF U THINK ABOUT IT.IT REALLY DONT MATTER ANY MORE CAUSE THE NEWER ONES WERE USELESS ANYWAY
> *


Very true.only thing good about it is the front end and the interior.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 22 2009, 06:03 PM~14553357
> *Very true.only thing good about it is the front end and the interior.
> *


 :biggrin: I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 22 2009, 04:51 PM~14552588
> *The Lincoln Town Car is no longer in production.  Its going to be replaced by the FWD Lincoln MKT.  :uh:
> *


GOOD SO THEIR GONNA BECOME A HOT ITEM


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone got pixs of 1998-02 lincoln spindle swap so i can use 13's with no problem,use to have 14's but alignment kept messin up now i wann roll on 13's
:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Check my signiture


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 18 2009, 10:38 AM~14511256
> *CANT FORGET HOW IT LOOKED WITH UNDERCARRIEGE ALL DONE
> 
> 
> ...


AY MAN U KNW WERE I CAN GET MY LIGHTS THE FRONT HEADLIGHTS JUST LIKE THIS BUT BLACK ??? PM


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 22 2009, 04:04 PM~14552763
> *IF U THINK ABOUT IT.IT REALLY DONT MATTER ANY MORE CAUSE THE NEWER ONES WERE USELESS ANYWAY
> *


AND IM SURE THAT IF U WANT THE NEW LINCOLN LOOK IT WOULD BE WAY CHEAPER JUST TO SWAP OUT THE PARTS THEN HAVING FUCK WIT A NEWER ONE AND CHANGE OUT THE FRAME AAND ALL THAT OTHER SHIT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 23 2009, 02:09 PM~14561325
> *AND IM SURE THAT IF U WANT THE NEW LINCOLN LOOK IT WOULD BE WAY CHEAPER JUST TO SWAP OUT THE PARTS THEN HAVING FUCK WIT A NEWER ONE AND CHANGE OUT THE FRAME AAND ALL THAT OTHER SHIT
> *


GOOD POINT BUT THEY SAID ITS HARD TO DO :angry:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

when i put a 06 front clip onto my 99 linc.can i use the 99 fenderwells or do them get changed out too?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

2oGLiNc


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 24 2009, 04:55 PM~14573550
> *2oGLiNc
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my linc has the amplified sub, can anyone tell me if i could use the wiring to that to hook up and different amp instead?


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 24 2009, 09:05 AM~14569320
> *GOOD POINT BUT THEY SAID ITS HARD TO DO :angry:
> *


TRUE.BUT IF U REALLY WANT THE LOOK U JUST HAVE TO GO FOR IT.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 25 2009, 04:06 AM~14577408
> *TRUE.BUT IF U REALLY WANT THE LOOK U JUST HAVE TO GO FOR IT.
> *


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+May 5 2009, 12:04 PM~13790272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 22 2009, 03:51 PM~14552588
> *The Lincoln Town Car is no longer in production.  Its going to be replaced by the FWD Lincoln MKT.  :uh:
> *


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

Does anyone know how to install a GRANT Signature Series steering wheel on a 98 TC. ? let me know, thanks....


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 25 2009, 03:45 PM~14580258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why.. I ask.. :twak: :thumbsdown:  :machinegun: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 22 2009, 06:51 PM~14552588
> *The Lincoln Town Car is no longer in production.  Its going to be replaced by the FWD Lincoln MKT.  :uh:
> *


does this mean they gona go up in value? i hope they do...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

mine









not mine


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 25 2009, 01:27 PM~14579632
> *
> *


  IT LOOKS NOTHIN LIKE THAT ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 25 2009, 03:53 PM~14580303
> *Does anyone know how to install a GRANT Signature Series steering wheel on a 98 TC. ? let me know, thanks....
> *


1) First you to remove the two bolts bEhind the steering wheel that hold in the air bag. Then remove and diconect the Airbag

2) After you have to un blt the stering wheel you will need T45 or T50 Torx bit and a two jaw puller. you will see an area on the steering wheel afyer you remove the airbag marked pull. this will be the spot to connet the two jaw puller.

3) Next after the wheel is removed you will remove any wiring from the airbag and the cruise contraol and radio control ETC. Please note you will have to remove as in cut the wires. you will not need to ope or remove the black plastic cover that is behinde the steering wheel.

4) You can use thhe grant steering wheel adaptor kit from 89 and all cause they do not make a kit for cars with an airbag. Hope this helps


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 24 2009, 04:31 PM~14573843
> *my linc has the amplified sub, can anyone tell me if i could use the wiring to that to hook up and different amp instead?
> *


i dont tink u cant!!! wire is not to big to handle the power!!!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 24 2009, 03:57 PM~14573572
> *NICE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Jul 15 2009, 05:45 PM~14486191
> *wheres this car at ?????????
> *


?


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 5 2007, 06:19 PM~6914137
> *CLEANEST BLACK ON BLACK
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 26 2009, 08:49 AM~14584422
> *1) First you to remove the two bolts bEhind the steering wheel that hold in the air bag. Then remove and diconect the Airbag
> 
> 2) After you have to un blt the stering wheel you will need T45 or T50 Torx bit and a two jaw puller. you will see an area on the steering wheel afyer you remove the airbag marked pull. this will be the spot to connet the two jaw puller.
> ...


Thank you sir. great info. Do you have the number for the right kit? I been on grantproducts.com and they have a gang of kits for 89..


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 26 2009, 01:24 PM~14585390
> *i dont tink u cant!!! wire is not to big to handle the power!!!
> *


What size is that sub? mine doesnt have one it just a hole with sum foam in it


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Havoc1985_@Jul 26 2009, 03:59 PM~14586847
> *What size is that sub? mine doesnt have one it just a hole with sum foam in it
> *


i tink is a 8th! just took mine out!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 27 2009, 09:21 AM~14591867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SHOW OFF :biggrin:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 22 2009, 03:51 PM~14552588
> *The Lincoln Town Car is no longer in production.  Its going to be replaced by the FWD Lincoln MKT.  :uh:
> *


says who? evidence or its not true.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Jul 27 2009, 02:05 PM~14595431
> *says who? evidence or its not true.
> *


I work at a Ford, Lincoln, Mercury dealership... I wouldn't know how to prove it except to tell you to try and buy a 2010 Town Car... you wouldn't be able too.


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 27 2009, 04:15 PM~14596916
> *I work at a Ford, Lincoln, Mercury dealership... I wouldn't know how to prove it except to tell you to try and buy a 2010 Town Car... you wouldn't be able too.
> *


so if this is true this means the end of one of the badest cars outher.  if you heare more info of this please let us know.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Jul 27 2009, 04:41 PM~14597167
> *so if this is true this means the end of one of the badest cars outher.   if you heare more info of this please let us know.
> *


crown vic / lincoln towncar are both a thing of the past.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 27 2009, 08:21 AM~14591867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sicc homie :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Jul 27 2009, 08:23 PM~14597589
> *crown vic / lincoln towncar are both a thing of the past.
> *



yep a only a mercury mark in 2010 :angry:  i think :uh:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

USO NorthCarolina


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Jul 27 2009, 05:41 PM~14597167
> *so if this is true this means the end of one of the badest cars outher.   if you heare more info of this please let us know.
> *


They got gay after 02 anyway


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 27 2009, 08:21 PM~14599167
> *They got gay after 02 anyway
> *


 :thumbsup: TRUE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 27 2009, 08:49 PM~14598856
> *USO NorthCarolina
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKS LIKE MY OLD TWIN :biggrin: CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 27 2009, 08:21 AM~14591867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: damn frankie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 28 2009, 09:58 AM~14603521
> *:0  :0  :cheesy: damn  frankie    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 DELEGATIONS? ESTAS PERRO HOMIE COMO ESTAS?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 28 2009, 09:03 AM~14603565
> *:0  :0 DELEGATIONS? ESTAS PERRO HOMIE COMO ESTAS?
> *


  good bro just came back from san diego from the show over there weather was nice :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 28 2009, 10:07 AM~14603603
> *    good  bro  just  came back from san diego  from the  show over  there  weather  was  nice  :biggrin:
> *


AND NO PHONE CALL :angry:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 28 2009, 09:11 AM~14603635
> *AND NO PHONE CALL :angry:
> *


nunca me diste el numero, not sure if ill go in november for the other show


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 28 2009, 10:21 AM~14603722
> *nunca  me diste  el  numero, not  sure  if ill go in november  for the  other  show
> *


LOL OHH YEAHHH :biggrin: MY BAAD. PM SENT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 28 2009, 09:27 AM~14603776
> *LOL OHH YEAHHH :biggrin:  MY BAAD. PM SENT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 28 2009, 12:05 PM~14604652
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

back from paint today


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Would dabbing a rag dampened with lacquore paint thinner on my pinstriping to remove it be safe with our car's paint/clear coat? A friend suggested it to me, and it was safe on his 96 big body.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jul 28 2009, 09:00 PM~14610075
> *back from paint today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WHATS UP BIG DOGG LOOKING GOOD BROTHA


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2009, 08:53 AM~14614745
> *:0  WHATS UP BIG DOGG LOOKING GOOD BROTHA
> *


Thanks. I hit a tire on the freeway so i had to replace front and rear bumpers, headlights and grill and repaint the hood, fender and whole bottom of my car. I was down for a couple weekends, but im back now


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 29 2009, 04:09 AM~14613302
> *Would dabbing a rag dampened with lacquore paint thinner on my pinstriping to remove it be safe with our car's paint/clear coat? A friend suggested it to me, and it was safe on his 96 big body.
> *


i did it. dont rub too hard and you should be fine. wipe it down with a clean rag after


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jul 29 2009, 12:15 PM~14615954
> *i did it. dont rub too hard and you should be fine. wipe it down with a clean rag after
> *


Okay, thanks.


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

dat tc from uso is clean


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

Saw this today at work... its nothing special but I thought it would look good with some black wheels. It had the spare on the other side... that's what gave me the idea. :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jul 28 2009, 08:00 PM~14610075
> *back from paint today
> 
> 
> ...










LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2009, 05:04 PM~14619744
> *:biggrin:
> *


ay wuz up dawg  i was on you tube and seen some vids of ur linc doin some moves and 3 wheeling.looked good


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 29 2009, 05:44 PM~14620293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT! Guess i gotta switch my shits up again :angry:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2009, 05:04 PM~14619744
> *:biggrin:
> *


qvoooooo


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 29 2009, 05:43 PM~14620284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice. Luxury.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jul 29 2009, 09:38 PM~14623041
> *SHIT! Guess i gotta switch my shits up again :angry:
> *


isnt that the car that burned ??


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

my trunk for my 98 LINCKING CARTIER


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2009, 11:06 PM~14623894
> *my trunk for my 98 LINCKING CARTIER
> 
> 
> ...


NICE..


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 29 2009, 10:52 PM~14623778
> *isnt that the car that burned ??
> *


 :yessad: YA THATS IT


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2009, 11:06 PM~14623894
> *my trunk for my 98 LINCKING CARTIER
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2009, 11:06 PM~14623894
> *my trunk for my 98 LINCKING CARTIER
> 
> 
> ...


Looks better stock.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 29 2009, 04:09 AM~14613302
> *Would dabbing a rag dampened with lacquore paint thinner on my pinstriping to remove it be safe with our car's paint/clear coat? A friend suggested it to me, and it was safe on his 96 big body.
> *


Go buy a can of easy off oven cleaner spray it on the stripping let it set for a 5 min and wipe off


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2009, 11:06 PM~14623894
> *my trunk for my 98 LINCKING CARTIER
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jul 30 2009, 12:49 PM~14629287
> *Looks better stock.
> *


Looks better stock to you cuz yours is stock :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHEN CHANGING THE COOLANT IN MY LINC WHERE EXACTLY DO I DRAIN IT FROM.IS IT THAT BOTTOM HOSE.MY BAD FOR A DUMB QUESTION :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 29 2009, 06:09 AM~14613302
> *Would dabbing a rag dampened with lacquore paint thinner on my pinstriping to remove it be safe with our car's paint/clear coat? A friend suggested it to me, and it was safe on his 96 big body.
> *


Oven cleaner works wonders too.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 31 2009, 04:56 AM~14635916
> *Oven cleaner works wonders too.
> *


Oven cleaner huh?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 31 2009, 03:54 AM~14635914
> *WHEN CHANGING THE COOLANT IN MY LINC WHERE EXACTLY DO I DRAIN IT FROM.IS IT THAT BOTTOM HOSE.MY BAD FOR A DUMB QUESTION :biggrin:
> *


There's a drain on the bottom of the radiator. Take the cap off the degas bottle and open the drain. It should have a hex to put a wrench on it.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 30 2009, 08:47 PM~14632076
> *Looks better stock to you cuz yours is stock :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so true look badass man


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Got my TC for sale.anybody interested in my TC?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490929


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHEN REMOVING THE BODY OFF THE FRAME TO PAINT THE BELLY WHAT ALL HAS TO BE DONE


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 31 2009, 08:05 AM~14636648
> *There's a drain on the bottom of the radiator.  Take the cap off the degas bottle and open the drain.  It should have a hex to put a wrench on it.
> *


The drain looks like this...


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Does anyone have a pic of a 1998-2002 Towncar with a continental kit?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 31 2009, 06:10 AM~14635937
> *Oven cleaner huh?
> *


Yup


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 30 2009, 06:47 PM~14632076
> *Looks better stock to you cuz yours is stock :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 31 2009, 08:20 PM~14643131
> *Does anyone have a pic of a 1998-2002 Towncar with a continental kit?
> *


The only one I've ever seen was a slab so that should give you some indication of what it looks like. :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 31 2009, 09:20 PM~14643131
> *Does anyone have a pic of a 1998-2002 Towncar with a continental kit?
> *


THEIRS SOME IN MIAMI A WHITE ONE HE POSTED IT A FEW PAGES BACK, PERSONALLY I DONT LIKE IT BUT THATS JUST MY 2 CENTS :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 1 2009, 12:53 PM~14646407
> *THEIRS SOME IN MIAMI A WHITE ONE HE POSTED IT A FEW PAGES BACK, PERSONALLY I DONT LIKE IT BUT THATS JUST MY 2 CENTS :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I saw a picture a few pages back. Don't like it either.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 1 2009, 03:27 PM~14647759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 1 2009, 06:27 PM~14647759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> To ones own personal opinion; but I am not feelin' it.
> 
> Just looking for another edge at car shows in luxury category.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 1 2009, 10:51 AM~14646400
> *The only one I've ever seen was a slab so that should give you some indication of what it looks like.  :0
> *


Well I managed to dig a couple more up, including the slab I was talking about. :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

trying to get rid of my 99 tc.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14650215


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

_*TTT*_


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 2 2009, 06:53 PM~14654702
> *
> *


qvooooo


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 2 2009, 05:13 PM~14653938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REPOST :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 2 2009, 10:04 PM~14654815
> *qvooooo
> *




Waddup Stranger... :nicoderm:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 1 2009, 03:27 PM~14647759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 2 2009, 05:13 PM~14653938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 1 2009, 03:27 PM~14647759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :uh: :barf:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 3 2009, 06:41 PM~14663947
> *:happysad:  :uh:  :barf:
> *


LOL I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 2 2009, 04:13 PM~14653938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that marquis is bad ass post more pics same color combo as my Lincoln. :biggrin:


----------



## smooth criminal (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jul 28 2009, 09:00 PM~14610075
> *back from paint today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 27 2009, 07:49 PM~14598856
> *USO NorthCarolina
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this one, looks bad ass


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

From where can i put gear oil in my rear axle? any body knows? Thanks..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 4 2009, 05:52 PM~14674826
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: ANY UPDATES? :0 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 4 2009, 06:57 PM~14674877
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: ANY UPDATES? :0  :0
> *



yeah i have redo my interior but i dont have pics right now  and i have wait like an asshole for a plastik chrome shop all the winter for nothing (i was supose to gold all the molding and grill)


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 4 2009, 05:59 PM~14674893
> *yeah i have redo my interior but i dont have pics right now  and i have wait like an asshole for a plastik chrome shop all the winter for nothing (i was supose to gold all the molding and grill)
> *


 :0 :0 I GOT THE WHOLE INTERIOR FOR YOU IN BLACK TOO :biggrin: LMK


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 3 2009, 05:41 PM~14663947
> *:happysad:  :uh:  :barf:
> *


x3 :uh:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 4 2009, 07:03 PM~14674937
> *:0  :0 I GOT THE WHOLE INTERIOR FOR YOU IN BLACK TOO :biggrin:  LMK
> *



too late its already done 2 tone


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 4 2009, 07:20 PM~14675695
> *too late its already done 2 tone
> *


 :0 cant wait to see it


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

more pics............bump


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Aug 4 2009, 07:31 PM~14675826
> *more pics............bump
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 4 2009, 08:23 PM~14675727
> *:0 cant wait to see it
> *



its not the big thing but its brand new :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 5 2009, 12:11 PM~14681729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

This body lincolns werent made for a bumper kit.not hattn but personaly I don't like them @ all.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 5 2009, 10:48 AM~14682059
> *This body lincolns werent made for a bumper kit.not hattn but personaly I don't like them @ all.
> *


HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: JUST KIDDING I DONT LIKE THEM EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 5 2009, 10:13 AM~14682352
> *HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  JUST KIDDING I DONT LIKE THEM EITHER :biggrin:
> *


x3 they nastyyyyyyy qvooooooo edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 5 2009, 11:18 AM~14682438
> *x3  they    nastyyyyyyy  qvooooooo  edwin
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE TRABAJANDO :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 5 2009, 10:23 AM~14682505
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE TRABAJANDO :biggrin:
> *


oralee :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 5 2009, 09:48 AM~14682059
> *This body lincolns werent made for a bumper kit.not hattn but personaly I don't like them @ all.
> *


agree :yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Aug 5 2009, 10:11 AM~14682331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy set up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Aug 5 2009, 10:11 AM~14682331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badasssss


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Aug 5 2009, 10:11 AM~14682331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

:angry: i disagree i think it has 2 b done up the right way like wit striping and leafing none of that leather and vinel coverd crap.And it has 2 b an e&g kit wit a 13 :biggrin: throw a reverse moon roof on that bitch and were talking top notch :biggrin:


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Aug 5 2009, 07:11 AM~14682331
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what a waste of trunk


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Aug 5 2009, 10:11 AM~14682331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 5 2009, 09:48 AM~14682059
> *This body lincolns werent made for a bumper kit.not hattn but personaly I don't like them @ all.
> *


 Agreed man looks alot cleaner without


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Aug 5 2009, 07:13 PM~14687133
> *Agreed man looks alot cleaner without
> *


ohhh yes they do  they dont need anything homie


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 5 2009, 11:48 AM~14682059
> *This body lincolns werent made for a bumper kit.not hattn but personaly I don't like them @ all.
> *


Glad I saw some pics. Did not like it.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 5 2009, 09:48 AM~14682059
> *This body lincolns werent made for a bumper kit.not hattn but personaly I don't like them @ all.
> *


x2 let me put it lightly bumper kit.. i think that means that you need a bumper.. :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Aug 5 2009, 12:11 PM~14682331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 5 2009, 06:19 PM~14687218
> *ohhh yes they do   they dont need anything homie
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*PAGE 600* :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 6 2009, 01:19 AM~14690826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4doormafia_@Aug 5 2009, 08:07 PM~14687077
> *what a waste of  trunk
> *


HATER!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 6 2009, 02:19 AM~14690826
> *PAGE 600 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW   I SEE HE FILLED IT UP MORE LOOKING REALLY GOOD


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 5 2009, 09:11 AM~14681729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 6 2009, 01:19 AM~14690826
> *PAGE 600 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 6 2009, 09:51 PM~14698191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 6 2009, 08:51 PM~14698191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUE COCHINOS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY OLD LINCOLN  
PUT HER SHOES ON BUFFED HER OUT 
























THE ROOF
























FROM THE BACK


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Any recommendations for a certain year? Looking for a daily


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

can you guys with the double dins see them fine, cause i was thinking of putting one in but i cant see shit on my sterio with the glare so im thinking the flip outs the best way to go.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

Which shocks are you guys using to get a full lockup with 10's in the rear??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Aug 8 2009, 11:15 AM~14711033
> *Which shocks are you guys using to get a full lockup with 10's in the rear??
> *


PM SENT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Aug 8 2009, 10:15 AM~14711033
> *Which shocks are you guys using to get a full lockup with 10's in the rear??
> *


oh yes please do tell, im running 10s in the rear too


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

same year ford trucks


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

HERES MY WIFES LINC STILL WORKING ON IT THE BLACK ONE IS GETING WORK GIVING IT THAT TRAFFIC TOUCH SO IT WILL BE OUT SOON :biggrin:  :0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i was wondering how hard would it be to get the stearing wheels with volume conrtol and fan control to work on a car that didnt come with that, has anyone tried it before?


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 8 2009, 04:54 PM~14712699
> *i was wondering how hard would it be to get the stearing wheels with volume conrtol and fan control to work on a car that didnt come with that, has anyone tried it before?
> *



dont know :dunno: good thing mine came with that its a good feature


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_M9VtbAauaoU/Sn9KSBam...40/IMG_0172.JPG
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_M9VtbAauaoU/Sn9KSXAP...40/IMG_0173.JPG
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_M9VtbAauaoU/Sn9KSRe_...40/IMG_0174.JPG

mine in the works :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

http://i27.tinypic.com/2vkdb28.jpg


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 7 2009, 08:39 PM~14707965
> *Any recommendations for a certain year?  Looking for a daily
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 9 2009, 09:53 PM~14720256
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


98-02 if your eventually going put hydraulics on it.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 10 2009, 03:58 AM~14722869
> *98-02 if your eventually going put hydraulics on it.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

Thank you. That's why I posted in this topic. I guess if I was talking about a 90-97, I would have posted in THAT topic.

Anyone else? I'm always a little leery of the first couple years because they may be trying to work bugs out, but the little research I've done so far has these cars pretty rock solid.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SAN DIEGO HAS SOME NICE LINCOLNS OUT THEIR :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 23 2008, 07:13 PM~11162596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Aug 5 2008, 04:16 AM~11262616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 10 2009, 12:22 PM~14724240
> *SAN DIEGO HAS SOME NICE LINCOLNS OUT THEIR :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 9 2009, 03:35 PM~14719559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:22 AM~14724240
> *SAN DIEGO HAS SOME NICE LINCOLNS OUT THEIR :0
> 
> 
> ...


  clean


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:22 AM~14724240
> *SAN DIEGO HAS SOME NICE LINCOLNS OUT THEIR :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 10 2009, 09:51 AM~14723585
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> Thank you.  That's why I posted in this topic.  I guess if I was talking about a 90-97, I would have posted in THAT topic.
> ...


Watch out for the hard shifting in the transmission, window issues, heater core leaks, leaking vent air intake seal........ 02 would be your best bet because its newer.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 11 2009, 03:43 PM~14737722
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY  GOOD CHOICE YOU MADE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANY INFO ABOUT THIS ONE IF ITS CLOSE TO BEING DONE?


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 11 2009, 02:45 PM~14737743
> *ANY INFO ABOUT THIS ONE IF ITS CLOSE TO BEING DONE?
> 
> 
> ...










JUST GOT DONE HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 11 2009, 06:24 PM~14739433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: QUE ONDAS MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 11 2009, 05:25 PM~14739447
> *:0 lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: QUE ONDAS MARIO :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 11 2009, 08:24 PM~14739433
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET ASS Photoshop  

Wouldnt be a bad idea to try and do.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Aug 12 2009, 10:06 AM~14746271
> *SWEET ASS Photoshop
> 
> Wouldnt be a bad idea to try and do.
> *


i would like to see a 2 door hardtop,dont kno about a vert.they dont have that long look like an impala or cadi.my opinion


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 11 2009, 02:44 PM~14737731
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY   GOOD CHOICE YOU MADE :biggrin:
> *


HAD TOO GIVE UP MY 66 IMPALA BUT I ALWAYZ
LIKED THE 98-2000 YEAR TOWNCARS......  
CANT WAIT TOO HIT THE STREETS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 12 2009, 05:53 PM~14749809
> *HAD TOO GIVE UP MY 66 IMPALA BUT I ALWAYZ
> LIKED THE 98-2000 YEAR TOWNCARS......
> CANT WAIT TOO HIT THE STREETS
> *


  GOOD CHOICE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 12 2009, 05:10 PM~14749972
> * GOOD CHOICE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 12 2009, 05:10 PM~14749972
> * GOOD CHOICE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


THANX BIG DAWG  
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 11 2009, 04:03 AM~14733426
> *Watch out for the hard shifting in the transmission, window issues, heater core leaks, leaking vent air intake seal........ 02 would be your best bet because its newer.
> *


Cool, I'm definately looking for something low mileage at least


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33C7wqggIRg
turbo lincoln town car


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WvmNThPEoY
Lincoln Town Car （Japan Version）


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX+Aug 12 2009, 09:19 PM~14751970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2009, 08:52 AM~14756453
> *IF YOU NEED PARTS HIT ME UP DOGG I GOT TUNS OFF PARTS
> :biggrin:
> *


PM ME A LIST OF WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

NEED HELP HOMIES......ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET
ALL THE TRIM MOLDINGS (CIRCLED IN BLACK W/ARROWS) AT?
TRYIN TOO CHANGE IT BACK TOO CHROME. LAST OWNERS HAD
IT PAINTED SAME COLOR AS CAR....ANY INFO WILL BE APPRECIATED


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 13 2009, 11:04 AM~14757695
> *NEED HELP HOMIES......ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET
> ALL THE TRIM MOLDINGS (CIRCLED IN BLACK W/ARROWS) AT?
> TRYIN TOO CHANGE IT BACK TOO CHROME. LAST OWNERS HAD
> ...


You can get them at the dealer brand new


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 13 2009, 11:40 AM~14757473
> *PM ME A LIST OF WHAT YOU GOT
> *


PM'ED


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 13 2009, 11:05 AM~14757707
> *You can get them at the dealer brand new
> *


  THANKS HOMIE. WHATS THE PRICE RANGE?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 13 2009, 12:14 PM~14757783
> * THANKS HOMIE. WHATS THE PRICE RANGE?
> *


EBAY TOO HOMIE, THEIR REAL CHEAP


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 13 2009, 12:04 PM~14757695
> *NEED HELP HOMIES......ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET
> ALL THE TRIM MOLDINGS (CIRCLED IN BLACK W/ARROWS) AT?
> TRYIN TOO CHANGE IT BACK TOO CHROME. LAST OWNERS HAD
> ...


all the door molding come complete with the plastic.each aroung 300bucks.when i did my lincoln i went to every dealer and they dont sell them separate.you have to buy :angry: the complete door platic.the bumper molding are sold seperate for around 50 bucks a piece. :angry:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 13 2009, 11:37 AM~14757996
> *all the door molding come complete with the plastic.each aroung 300bucks.when i did my lincoln i went to every dealer and they dont sell them separate.you have to buy :angry:  the complete door platic.the bumper molding are sold seperate for around 50 bucks a piece. :angry:
> *


THANX BIG DAWG......


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T9T8T :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 13 2009, 02:52 PM~14760388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 13 2009, 01:04 PM~14757695
> *NEED HELP HOMIES......ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET
> ALL THE TRIM MOLDINGS (CIRCLED IN BLACK W/ARROWS) AT?
> TRYIN TOO CHANGE IT BACK TOO CHROME. LAST OWNERS HAD
> ...


The sides are stainless steel and you could use aircraft stripper on them to clean them off and polish the sand marks out. You can get the front and back bumpers on ebay for cheap they are plastic.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 14 2009, 04:20 AM~14766597
> *The sides are stainless steel and you could use aircraft stripper on them to clean them off and polish the sand marks out. You can get the front and back bumpers on ebay for cheap they are plastic.
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 13 2009, 11:43 PM~14765649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE LOOKS REALLY CLASSY  ALWAYS LIKED THAT PIC


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I CHANGED OUT THE SPARK PLUGS THE OTHER DAY IN MY CAR AND THE ONES ON THE PASSENGER SIDE HAD OIL ON THEM.WHATS UP WITH THAT?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 14 2009, 03:16 PM~14771037
> *I CHANGED OUT THE SPARK PLUGS THE OTHER DAY IN MY CAR AND THE ONES ON THE PASSENGER SIDE HAD OIL ON THEM.WHATS UP WITH THAT?
> *


 :0 :0 THATS NOT GOOD


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i like this one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Y8Qw2Do6PpM&feature


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 14 2009, 04:07 PM~14772145
> *:0  :0 THATS NOT GOOD
> *


DO U KNOW WHAT IT IS OR WHAT IT COULD BE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ANYONE GOT PICS OF THEIR TOWNCAR WITH A 
NARDI STEERING WHEEL PUT ON? CAN IT BE DONE?
ANY INFO WILL BE APPRECIATED  THANX HOMIES


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 13 2009, 11:37 AM~14757996
> *all the door molding come complete with the plastic.each aroung 300bucks.when i did my lincoln i went to every dealer and they dont sell them separate.you have to buy :angry:  the complete door platic.the bumper molding are sold seperate for around 50 bucks a piece. :angry:
> *


  I NEED SOME THAXS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 15 2009, 12:30 AM~14775536
> *ANYONE GOT PICS OF THEIR TOWNCAR WITH A
> NARDI STEERING WHEEL PUT ON? CAN IT BE DONE?
> ANY INFO WILL BE APPRECIATED   THANX HOMIES
> *


MARIO FROM MAJESTICS HAS ONE ON HIS :biggrin: I DONT KNOW IF ITS HARD OR NOT BUT WILL FIND OUT SOON


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 14 2009, 09:45 PM~14774705
> *Y8Qw2Do6PpM&feature
> *


 :angry: i know you must of hated seeing this edwin


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 14 2009, 09:45 PM~14774705
> *Y8Qw2Do6PpM&feature
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Aug 15 2009, 12:18 PM~14777626
> *:angry: i know you must of hated seeing this edwin
> *


hey it happens easy come easy go que no?  i got another one comming dogg dont trip


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 14 2009, 01:32 PM~14768940
> *THIS ONE LOOKS REALLY CLASSY  ALWAYS LIKED THAT PIC
> *






Agreed. :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 15 2009, 12:45 AM~14774705
> *Y8Qw2Do6PpM&feature
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 15 2009, 01:38 AM~14775183
> *DO U KNOW WHAT IT IS OR WHAT IT COULD BE
> *





Valve Cover Gasket....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 15 2009, 02:30 PM~14777691
> *hey it happens easy come easy go que no?  i got another one comming dogg dont trip
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 15 2009, 12:40 PM~14777752
> *Agreed. :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: whats up homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Que Onda Edwin... How Are Things Your Way?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 15 2009, 01:35 PM~14778036
> *Que Onda Edwin... How Are Things Your Way?
> *


MOVING SLOWLY DOGG, BUT STILL TRYING TO STAY IN THE GAME  AND YOU? ANY LUCK YET?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 15 2009, 10:18 AM~14777308
> *MARIO FROM MAJESTICS HAS ONE ON HIS :biggrin:  I DONT KNOW IF ITS HARD OR NOT BUT WILL FIND OUT SOON
> *


  LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU FIND OUT  
HOPEFULLY ITS NOT THAT HARD TOO DO IT.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 15 2009, 11:30 AM~14777691
> *hey it happens easy come easy go que no?  i got another one comming dogg dont trip
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 15 2009, 02:30 PM~14777691
> *hey it happens easy come easy go que no?  i got another one comming dogg dont trip
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 15 2009, 10:18 AM~14777308
> *MARIO FROM MAJESTICS HAS ONE ON HIS :biggrin:  I DONT KNOW IF ITS HARD OR NOT BUT WILL FIND OUT SOON
> *











YES SIR.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 15 2009, 10:56 PM~14781877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIG DAWG  
WAS IT EASY TOO SWAP OUT THE STEERIN WHEELS?


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

mine was easy.didn't even needed a puller i just wiggled it out


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Need sum more help from my TC ridas,my a/c not blowing ran the hot wire to blower kicks on but wont with harness connected relays are good and fuses. Any thoughts someone told me might be the resistor can someone show me what it look like? THanks


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 16 2009, 12:06 AM~14782242
> *NICE BIG DAWG
> WAS IT EASY TOO SWAP OUT THE STEERIN WHEELS?
> *


THANKS HOMIE... I HAD TO MESS WITH IT.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 15 2009, 04:11 PM~14778187
> *MOVING SLOWLY DOGG, BUT STILL TRYING TO STAY IN THE GAME  AND YOU? ANY LUCK YET?
> *





Chale, But Suerte No Necesito... The Chips Are Stacking Nicely So Its Only A Matter Of Time...  

Aver If I Can Report A Missing Roof Claim Like You... :0


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Aug 16 2009, 03:20 AM~14782657
> *mine was easy.didn't even needed a puller i just wiggled it out
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 16 2009, 05:28 PM~14785874
> *THANKS HOMIE... I HAD TO MESS WITH IT.
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Havoc1985_@Aug 16 2009, 06:23 PM~14785832
> *Need sum more help from my TC ridas,my a/c not blowing ran the hot wire to blower kicks on but wont with harness connected relays are good and fuses. Any thoughts someone told me might be the resistor can someone show me what it look like? THanks
> *


the resistor is located on the heater core cover behind the pass engine


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Aug 16 2009, 10:08 PM~14787365
> *the resistor is located on the heater core cover behind the pass engine
> *


any chance u can describe what it looks like or a pix would be great and thx for the help :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 16 2009, 10:28 PM~14789154
> *
> *


qvo


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 16 2009, 07:13 PM~14786198
> *Chale, But Suerte No Necesito... The Chips Are Stacking Nicely So Its Only A Matter Of Time...
> 
> Aver If I Can Report A Missing Roof Claim Like You... :0
> *


CLAIM? I DONT NEED TO DOGGIE I HUSTLE :biggrin:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 17 2009, 08:38 AM~14791291
> *CLAIM? I DONT NEED TO DOGGIE I HUSTLE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 17 2009, 08:38 AM~14791291
> *CLAIM? I DONT NEED TO DOGGIE I HUSTLE :biggrin:
> *


estas cabron bro :biggrin: qvoo


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey guys, how the hell do you reset the fuel pump? My car got towed the other day. I think when it got towed it had a hard jerk sometime when getting on or off the flatbed that simulated a "Collision" and turned the fuel pump off. I did the following below but its still not getting fuel. It's cranking but not getting gas.

Left the car in the off position.
Hit the reset button in the trunk.
Turned my key to the on position, left it there for a few seconds.
Turned it back to the off position.
Waited a few seconds, then tried to start it. Still nothing.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANYBODY NEEDS LINCOLN PARTS PM ME OR SEE IF YOU NEED ANY OF THIS STUFF :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=493895


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 17 2009, 12:28 PM~14792874
> *estas  cabron   bro  :biggrin:   qvoo
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOGG  JUST KEEPIN IT REAL :biggrin: YOU GOT TO HUSTLE NOW HOMIE WORKING FULL TIME AND PAYING CHILD SUPPORT AINT CUTTING THIS HOBBY HOMIE  GOT TO MAKE THAT CHETTER  OHHH AND IM PLANNIN ON DRIVING MY CAR TO VEGAS AINT NO TRAILER QUEEN HERE  :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 17 2009, 05:47 PM~14796640
> *WHATS UP BIG DOGG   JUST KEEPIN IT REAL :biggrin: YOU GOT TO HUSTLE NOW HOMIE WORKING FULL TIME AND PAYING CHILD SUPPORT AINT CUTTING THIS HOBBY HOMIE  GOT TO MAKE THAT CHETTER  OHHH AND IM PLANNIN ON DRIVING MY CAR TO VEGAS AINT NO TRAILER QUEEN HERE   :biggrin:
> *


eso si :biggrin: just here tryin to get the caddy gooin for next yr


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 17 2009, 06:58 PM~14796780
> *eso si  :biggrin:  just here  tryin to get the caddy gooin for next yr
> *


 :0 CADDY? YOURE IN THE WRONG TOPIC NOW BUDDY :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 17 2009, 06:01 PM~14796823
> *:0 CADDY? YOURE IN THE WRONG TOPIC NOW BUDDY :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


gotta have both


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 17 2009, 11:38 AM~14791291
> *CLAIM? I DONT NEED TO DOGGIE I HUSTLE :biggrin:
> *





Entonces Estamos En El Mismo Barco Homie...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 17 2009, 07:12 PM~14796971
> *Entonces Estamos En El Mismo Barco Homie...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 17 2009, 07:06 PM~14796896
> *gotta have  both
> *


I KNOW WE WORKING ON ONE TOO :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 17 2009, 06:15 PM~14797007
> *I KNOW WE WORKING ON ONE TOO :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


oraleee :cheesy:


----------



## TWIST1 (Aug 18, 2009)

1998 Lincoln Towncar, has new 24" Dub Presidential Floaters, 3 - 15" Kicker L7's, 2 Kicker Digital 1500 watt amps, stock highs and mids, with outside speakers, 20" flip down tv, and pioneer touchscreen indash, car has only 50,603 miles on it, I'm looking to get 10,000 or might take a trade.. car is in Central Florida


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T  T  T


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 17 2009, 02:05 PM~14794330
> *Hey guys, how the hell do you reset the fuel pump? My car got towed the other day. I think when it got towed it had a hard jerk sometime when getting on or off the flatbed that simulated a "Collision" and turned the fuel pump off. I did the following below but its still not getting fuel. It's cranking but not getting gas.
> 
> Left the car in the off position.
> ...


Pushing the red button on the left hand side in the trunk should do it whether the key is on or off.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 14 2009, 09:45 PM~14774705
> *Y8Qw2Do6PpM&feature
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: 
ttt 4 a 02 linc


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by egan808+Aug 16 2009, 08:08 PM~14787365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the Blower Motor Speed Control? If you are, its on the A/C evaporator housing, in the engine compartment.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Any lincolns bagged? :uh: don't give me shit, looking for a daily that will go in the snow


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 17 2009, 05:37 PM~14795920
> *ANYBODY NEEDS LINCOLN PARTS PM ME OR SEE IF YOU NEED ANY OF THIS STUFF :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=493895
> *


TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im selling my lifed 99 TC for dirt cheap.Let me know if your interested.I really need to sell it fast.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14807160


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 18 2009, 03:15 PM~14807353
> *Im selling my lifed 99 TC for dirt cheap.Let me know if your interested.I really need to sell it fast.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14807160
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

24' DUB's and it's bagged :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 18 2009, 02:09 PM~14806572
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2 stinkin lincoln_@Aug 18 2009, 09:59 PM~14809944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love tha color :0  but them duggs dont to its justice but it is clean :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 18 2009, 03:36 AM~14801649
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> ttt 4 a 02 linc
> *



now this it full potential :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 18 2009, 08:25 PM~14810331
> *now this it full potential :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS MY BABY :biggrin: GOT ANOTHER ONE COMMING FOR VEGAS HOPEFULLY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 17 2009, 05:37 PM~14795920
> *ANYBODY NEEDS LINCOLN PARTS PM ME OR SEE IF YOU NEED ANY OF THIS STUFF :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=493895
> *


ILL HAVE PICS OF EVERYTHING TOMORROW  HERES THE HEAD LIGHTS DUSTY THATS IT NEED TO CLEAN THEM


----------



## TWIST1 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 18 2009, 09:22 PM~14810301
> *love tha color :0   but them duggs dont to its justice but it is clean :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

:uh: :guns:


----------



## TWIST1 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Aug 19 2009, 11:03 AM~14815194
> *:uh:  :guns:
> *


I don't see a suck my dick emoticon..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## TWIST1 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 19 2009, 11:26 AM~14815469
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

*** that lincoln is gay as shit take those funky ass rims off and put some 13s or 14s on it get that crap out of here :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWIST1_@Aug 19 2009, 12:26 PM~14815475
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ANYONE GOT SOME GOOD CONDITION BACK TAILLIGHTS OR BLACK SMOKED OUT TAILLIGHTS FOR SALE? LET ME KNOW IF YOU DO


----------



## TWIST1 (Aug 18, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 19 2009, 04:49 PM~14818380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 19 2009, 08:52 PM~14820820
> *I think it's beautiful :biggrin:
> *


THE CAR YES THE RIMS on the car:happysad: :barf:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Aug 19 2009, 11:41 AM~14816940
> **** that lincoln is gay as shit take those funky ass rims off and put some 13s or 14s on it get that crap out of here  :angry:
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

i bought these never used them so they are for sale pm for







price


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 19 2009, 06:18 PM~14820478
> *ANYONE GOT SOME GOOD CONDITION BACK TAILLIGHTS OR BLACK SMOKED OUT TAILLIGHTS FOR SALE? LET ME KNOW IF YOU DO
> *


i got a set of euro taillights if your intrested


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Aug 20 2009, 01:55 AM~14824905
> *i got a set of euro taillights if your intrested
> *


PICS?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG SPANX, THEBOXX
:0 :0 :0 :0 WHAT UP BROTHA


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 20 2009, 01:10 AM~14824722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 20 2009, 09:19 AM~14826066
> *PICS?
> *


I'll pm you later on today.there pretty much brand new.I just ran it for a car show down here


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

LuxuriouS montreal 3rd annual bbq


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Aug 20 2009, 03:02 PM~14830221
> *I'll pm you later on today.there pretty much brand new.I just ran it for a car show down here
> *


OK....PM ME WITH PICS CAUSE IM HAVIN TROUBLE TRYING TOO SEE WHAT
EURO TAILLIGHTS LOOK LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 18 2009, 11:32 AM~14803695
> *Are you talking about the Blower Motor Speed Control?  If you are, its on the A/C evaporator housing, in the engine compartment.
> 
> 
> ...


not sure my blower motor works when plugged direct, but when harness is connected wont do nothing


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 20 2009, 06:00 PM~14831498
> *OK....PM ME WITH PICS CAUSE IM HAVIN TROUBLE TRYING TOO SEE WHAT
> EURO TAILLIGHTS LOOK LIKE :biggrin:
> *


Look in ebay type" towncar taillights euro"


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Aug 20 2009, 06:42 PM~14832513
> *Look in ebay type" towncar taillights euro"
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Aug 20 2009, 06:42 PM~14832513
> *Look in ebay type" towncar taillights euro"
> *


0 results found for towncar taillights euro" [ Save this searchSaved toMy eBay. ]Your search returned 0 items.
We couldn’t find results for your exact search; however, we found alternative matches. Or you can try removing some options to expand your search.
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 19 2009, 11:58 PM~14824240
> *i bought these   never  used  them so they are for sale pm for
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 20 2009, 11:59 PM~14835419
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://img.autosdepo.com/Part_Photo/ZPJ_W.jpg


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 20 2009, 03:10 AM~14824722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is sick!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Aug 21 2009, 11:36 AM~14839471
> *http://img.autosdepo.com/Part_Photo/ZPJ_W.jpg
> *


NICE.....HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THEM TAILLIGHTS YOU GOT?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

:biggrin: 9 :biggrin: 8 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Aug 21 2009, 02:36 PM~14839471
> *http://img.autosdepo.com/Part_Photo/ZPJ_W.jpg
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a 2000 town car and I have some 14s, should I do da spindle swap or should I grind my calipers?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 22 2009, 07:22 PM~14850349
> *I have a 2000 town car and I have some 14s, should I do da spindle swap or should I grind my calipers?
> *


13'z LOOK BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

13z are tight bro. So what do u think is better Airbags or Hydros? I don't think I've seen some with airbags. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

luxurious slc freddies 99


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

NICE PICS HOMIE THANKS FOR POSTIN THEM :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

yes sir lux is always puttin it down


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Aug 20 2009, 08:39 AM~14826270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 23 2009, 05:57 PM~14856923
> *luxurious slc freddies 99
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

my fuse for my fuel pump keeps on blowing, why? just did it out of no where, i wanna see if i can fix it before i have to take it to the shop.


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 23 2009, 10:42 AM~14854210
> *13'z LOOK BETTER :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 22 2009, 08:22 PM~14850349
> *I have a 2000 town car and I have some 14s, should I do da spindle swap or should I grind my calipers?
> *


I grinded for 14's on mine. No problems, been dailying it like this for 4-5 months.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

what size cylinders are in the rear?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 23 2009, 06:57 PM~14856923
> *luxurious slc freddies 99
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

My Homie Eric's Lincoln.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Aug 24 2009, 10:28 AM~14863015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Aug 24 2009, 09:28 AM~14863015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

hey how hard would it be to put in a lincoln ls motor into one of these things??


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

why would you want to? nothing but problems with that motor.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Aug 23 2009, 08:28 PM~14858696
> *my fuse for my fuel pump keeps on blowing, why? just did it out of no where, i wanna see if i can fix it before i have to take it to the shop.
> *


Something is drawing too much current (amps)... you may have a shorted wire or something like that... check all wiring from front to back. A good way to find a short is to pull the fuse and put a light in place of the fuse to act as the load in the shorted circuit; if the light is lit without the fuel pump on, then you have a short to ground on the power side. Start at the fuel pump pulling connectors and working your way towards the light... when the light goes out, you have narrowed down the section of wiring between the last connector you pulled and one you just pulled (don't reconnect anything until you have gotten the light to go out). Hope this helps.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 24 2009, 04:36 AM~14861270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tens homie


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THANKS SWITCHBLADE IMA GRIND EM CALIPERS ASAP. IM TIRED OF STOCKS.LOL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks to the Homies For the help,it was the blower motor resistor,THANK GOD for WARRANTY only paid $50 to remove and replace. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 24 2009, 04:23 PM~14865999
> *Something is drawing too much current (amps)... you may have a shorted wire or something like that... check all wiring from front to back.  A good way to find a short is to pull the fuse and put a light in place of the fuse to act as the load in the shorted circuit; if the light is lit without the fuel pump on, then you have a short to ground on the power side.  Start at the fuel pump pulling connectors and working your way towards the light... when the light goes out, you have narrowed down the section of wiring between the last connector you pulled and one you just pulled (don't reconnect anything until you have gotten the light to go out).  Hope this helps.
> *


thankz ima check it out by trying this and see what happen's! thankz :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey fellas hope this aint a dumb question ima do da spindle swap on my towncar do u just do da fronts or fronts and rear?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

GOOD MORNING HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 25 2009, 06:45 AM~14872919
> *GOOD MORNING HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOD MY BROTHA


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 25 2009, 06:44 AM~14872764
> *Hey fellas hope this aint a dumb question ima do da spindle swap on my towncar do u just do da fronts or fronts and rear?
> *


Just the front is needed to run 13's.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BIG SPANX I GOT THAT STUFF FOR YOU HOMIE GOOD PRICE TO A GOOD BUYER  ALWAYS COMMING THRU GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Aug 24 2009, 04:11 PM~14865885
> *hey how hard would it be to put in a lincoln ls motor into one of these things??
> *


Why would you want to...... An LS engine has a smaller 3.9 and Towncars have a 4.6 in them. The only advantage I could see is the 3.9 are all alluminum. They have more horsepower than the 4.6 in a Towncar but once you factor in the weight difference you would be practically the same as the 4.6.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 24 2009, 03:17 PM~14866608
> *Tens homie
> *


thats romantic, i just put 10's in mine and i love the stance of it.  thank you for replying


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 23 2009, 05:57 PM~14856923
> *luxurious slc freddies 99
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 25 2009, 08:45 AM~14873915
> *BIG SPANX I GOT THAT STUFF FOR YOU HOMIE GOOD PRICE TO A GOOD BUYER  ALWAYS COMMING THRU GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO
> *


THANX BROTHA......YOU AS WELL IS A GOOD SELLER HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 25 2009, 12:11 PM~14875288
> *THANX BROTHA......YOU AS WELL IS A GOOD SELLER HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:  LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT THAT STUFF


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 25 2009, 06:28 PM~14879779
> *:biggrin:   LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT THAT STUFF
> *


  ILL LET YOU KNOW BIG DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 25 2009, 11:01 AM~14874060
> *thats romantic, i just put 10's in mine and i love the stance of it.   thank you for replying
> *


Did you just put hydraulics on yours? How do you like it?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 26 2009, 03:45 AM~14884248
> *Did you just put hydraulics on yours? How do you like it?
> *


been werking on it, its almost finished, gotta stick my extended uppers on and wire it up. nothing big 2 pumps 6 batterys, 4 switches,10s in the rear 8s in the front i shood be finished by the weekend, pics will be up as soon as its done. as well as a build up topic


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 26 2009, 10:22 AM~14885863
> *been werking on it, its almost finished, gotta stick my extended uppers on and wire it up.  nothing big 2 pumps 6 batterys, 4 switches,10s in the rear 8s in the front  i shood be finished by the weekend, pics will be up as soon as its done. as well as a build up topic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 24 2009, 06:13 PM~14867706
> *THANKS SWITCHBLADE IMA GRIND EM CALIPERS ASAP. IM TIRED OF STOCKS.LOL.
> *


Just be ready to grind a lot. Mine still rides fine and brakes still work fine. Those calipers are WAY thicker than they need to be. :biggrin: Lol.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I BOUGHT A CONTINENTAL KIT OFF A HOMIE THAT HAD IT ON A CADDY WOULD THAT FIT ON A 95 OR 2000 TOWNCAR?


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Aug 26 2009, 06:57 PM~14891545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nicee


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Aug 26 2009, 06:57 PM~14891545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Aug 26 2009, 07:24 PM~14891905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 26 2009, 11:22 AM~14885863
> *been werking on it, its almost finished, gotta stick my extended uppers on and wire it up.  nothing big 2 pumps 6 batterys, 4 switches,10s in the rear 8s in the front  i shood be finished by the weekend, pics will be up as soon as its done. as well as a build up topic
> *


Let me know if there where any problems or anything to look out for along the way.


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

hey instead of grinding the calipers i know i can swap out the spindles with the early 90's lincolns but i also heard its better to swap out the spindles with the older town cars like the 80's models true of false looking to hit up junk yard this weekend need to know ???? :dunno:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 26 2009, 06:54 PM~14891507
> *I BOUGHT A CONTINENTAL KIT OFF A HOMIE THAT HAD IT ON A CADDY WOULD THAT FIT ON A 95 OR 2000 TOWNCAR?
> *


it should fit on anything of course u gotta do some mods though i think to the bucket so it sits right not to sure though


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

nice


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

im having problems wit my 2 back doors.it seem that the plastic shit where the hinge connects fell off and now my doors are a bitch to open(especially when its hot outside)how can i fix it?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

CHECK THIS OUT.MY HOMIE GOT A FIBERGLASS PIECE THAT FITS 4 TENS AND 2 TWEETERS IN THE MIDDLE OUT OF SOME NISSAN I THINK AND IT LOOKED LIKE IT FIT IN MY CAR.SO WE TESTED IT BUT IT WAS TO LONG SO WE SHORTENED IT BUT WE TOOK TO MUCH OFF :biggrin: IT STILL LOOKS TIGHT :biggrin:I WAS GONNA PAINT IT BUT I THINK IMA JUST GET ANOTHER 1 MADE


























HOW DO YALL THINK IT LOOKS?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Aug 26 2009, 07:57 PM~14891545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 4 2006, 03:17 AM~4973989
> *HEY WHEN I SLAMMED MY 98 TOWN CAR TODAY I LIFTED UP THE REAR CORNERS AND THE BAGS WERE OFF BUT WHEN I JACKED THEN DROPED IT BACK DOWN IT NEVER SLAMMED, BUT WHEN I TURNED THEM ON THEN JACKED IT UP THEY SLAMMED TO THE GROUND THEN I JUS TURNED IT OFF N PULL OUT THE JACKS N THE REAR END LAYZ LOW....   BUT EVERYONE SAID THAT U HAVE TO HAVE THEM OFF TO SLAM IT BUT IT NEVER WORKED....? :dunno:
> *


How do you do this? Anyone know? Had to turn my air back on the other day and now my rear end is all high as hell, I wanna get it low as shit in the back again. Help me out guys.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

YO SWITCHBLADE DID THAT HOMIE FROM TRUESTYLE EVER SELL THAT TOWNCAR, I THINK HIS NAME IS MAVERICK? THAT'S A BAD ASS RIDE MAN I WISH I HAD A GRILL LIKE HIS.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 27 2009, 06:22 PM~14901915
> *YO SWITCHBLADE DID THAT HOMIE FROM TRUESTYLE EVER SELL THAT TOWNCAR, I THINK HIS NAME IS MAVERICK? THAT'S A BAD ASS RIDE MAN I WISH I HAD A GRILL LIKE HIS.
> *


Yeah that grill is bad ass, I think they're pretty rare. And yes, he finally sold it about a month or 2 ago.  By the way, what color is your 2000 TC?


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 27 2009, 04:06 PM~14901277
> *NICE
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Aug 26 2009, 06:57 PM~14891545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 08:45 PM~14904238
> *:cheesy:  nice
> *


Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Aug 26 2009, 06:57 PM~14891545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!! WELCOME TO THE FAMILY.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 24 2009, 11:09 AM~14864033
> *:biggrin: NICE
> *


thx homie


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 27 2009, 02:22 PM~14900183
> *im having problems wit my 2 back doors.it seem that the plastic shit where the hinge connects fell off and now my doors are a bitch to open(especially when its hot outside)how can i fix it?
> 
> 
> ...


ANY1?


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 24 2009, 01:58 PM~14865759
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice
> *


thx :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Aug 27 2009, 09:50 PM~14904995
> *thx  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 27 2009, 04:44 PM~14901593
> *How do you do this? Anyone know? Had to turn my air back on the other day and now my rear end is all high as hell, I wanna get it low as shit in the back again. Help me out guys.
> *


Adjust the height sensor... adjust by moving the rear air suspension height sensor attaching bracket inboard or outboard. Moving the bracket one index mark left or right will change the vertical dimension approximately 5 mm (0.20 in).


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 27 2009, 09:32 PM~14904774
> *CONGRATS!!! WELCOME TO THE FAMILY.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Picked up a 2001. Learning as I go, what's the issue with putting wires on this? 13s AND 14s rub? I could have sworn there was a pinned topic, but I guess it's gone


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 27 2009, 10:18 PM~14905344
> *Picked up a 2001.  Learning as I go, what's the issue with putting wires on this?  13s AND 14s rub?  I could have sworn there was a pinned topic, but I guess it's gone
> *


here you go :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 27 2009, 11:12 PM~14905269
> *Adjust the height sensor... adjust by moving the rear air suspension height sensor attaching bracket inboard or outboard.  Moving the bracket one index mark left or right will change the vertical dimension approximately 5 mm (0.20 in).
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this located? Your picture didn't show up.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ITS PEARL WHITE


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 28 2009, 03:35 AM~14906560
> *ITS PEARL WHITE
> *


Oh damn, same here.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Here is mines, got it while home on leave for 3 weeks. Wasnt able to get too much done to her besides the swap and a little pinstripping but its a start. I will jump right back on it when Im home for good :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 28 2009, 12:17 AM~14906289
> *Where is this located? Your picture didn't show up.
> *


Sorry about that... I fixed it. It's on the rear axle.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 27 2009, 05:34 PM~14900301
> *CHECK THIS OUT.MY HOMIE GOT A FIBERGLASS PIECE THAT FITS 4 TENS AND 2 TWEETERS IN THE MIDDLE OUT OF SOME NISSAN I THINK AND IT LOOKED LIKE IT FIT IN MY CAR.SO WE TESTED IT BUT IT WAS TO LONG SO WE SHORTENED IT BUT WE TOOK TO MUCH OFF :biggrin: IT STILL LOOKS TIGHT :biggrin:I WAS GONNA PAINT IT BUT I THINK IMA JUST GET ANOTHER 1 MADE
> 
> 
> ...


nice.....how dose it sound


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

wat year is ur tc mine is 2000 would mine b on the rear axel 2


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Aug 28 2009, 06:11 PM~14914716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loookn good homie


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 28 2009, 09:45 AM~14908801
> *:biggrin:
> *


AY DAWG I JUST FOUND OUT UR OLD GREEN LINCOLN IS DOWN HERE IN FLORIDA :0


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

SATURDAY MORNING BUMPITY BUMP BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm posting this up for Mario Jr

1998 lincoln towncar exectutive
Location: Pomona Ca

Really Clean
Two tone paint/ Mario's Autoworks
2 pumps 6 batteries
Complete drive train recently serviced
New radiator
New belts and hoses
COLD AC 
No heater
Front and rear reinforcing 
Mike Tippits pin striping
Custom trunk with spare wheel

****NEVER SHOWED OR PLAQUED****

909 624 7775 please leave a message
909 282 5511


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Aug 29 2009, 12:24 PM~14919975
> *I'm posting this up for Mario Jr
> 
> 1998 lincoln towncar exectutive
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Aug 29 2009, 12:24 PM~14919975
> *I'm posting this up for Mario Jr
> 
> 1998 lincoln towncar exectutive
> ...


price tag


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 29 2009, 03:30 PM~14921023
> *:cheesy:
> *


thats a bad mother


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Aug 28 2009, 06:06 PM~14914689
> *wat year is ur tc mine is 2000 would mine b on the rear axel 2
> *


They're all on the rear axle. The air suspension is used as a "load leveling system". The height sensor sends signals to the Rear Air Suspension Control Module; there are three possible conditions that the air suspension control module interprets from the signals sent by the height sensors: trim height, below trim height, or above trim height. When weight is added to the trunk, the rear drops and the modules senses "below trim height"; the compressor kicks on and the air bag solenoids open and the rear rises until it reaches "trim height". When the weight is removed, the rear rises and the module senses "above trim height", at which point the air bag solenoids open and vent the bags until the vehicle reaches "trim height".


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 14 2009, 01:43 AM~14765649
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Someone please post more pics of this car, that bitch is beautiful


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Aug 29 2009, 03:24 PM~14919975
> *I'm posting this up for Mario Jr
> 
> 1998 lincoln towncar exectutive
> ...


FUCKINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN CLEAN


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 29 2009, 08:13 PM~14922000
> *They're all on the rear axle.  The air suspension is used as a "load leveling system".  The height sensor sends signals to the Rear Air Suspension Control Module; there are three possible conditions that the air suspension control module interprets from the signals sent by the height sensors: trim height, below trim height, or above trim height.  When weight is added to the trunk, the rear drops and the modules senses "below trim height"; the compressor kicks on and the air bag solenoids open and the rear rises until it reaches "trim height".  When the weight is removed, the rear rises and the module senses "above trim height", at which point the air bag solenoids open and vent the bags until the vehicle reaches "trim height".
> *


even the 90-97's?


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Aug 29 2009, 05:29 PM~14921700
> *price tag
> *


Call him up


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

HERES MY RIDE ALL I NEED IS MY 13


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Aug 29 2009, 08:16 PM~14922943
> *even the 90-97's?
> *


On the 90-97's the height sensor is located on the LH rear upper trailing arm, except on these to adjust you first have to loosen a nut and then slide the bracket and then tighten back down when you've reached the correct height. Moving the bracket by one index mark will yield approximately 9 mm (0.35 inch) of change up or down.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

Ghetto Life BBQ


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

nice pics lovin the pic with the three lincs


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

these last 3 pix r homies from touch of class oxnard 805


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Aug 31 2009, 12:11 PM~14935595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Aug 31 2009, 11:11 AM~14935600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

:biggrin: thx locs


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

up for sale







pm me with offer


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Do you have to use a tool to remove the fuel lines from the tank on a '02?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 31 2009, 08:09 PM~14939651
> *up for sale
> 
> 
> ...



are these extended? or just reinforced??


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Aug 31 2009, 02:05 PM~14935518
> *
> 
> 
> ...



'
who made them???


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 31 2009, 06:40 PM~14940805
> *are these extended? or just reinforced??
> *


both they were made by the homie outuhopu


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 31 2009, 06:41 PM~14940817
> *'
> who made them???
> *


the shop in my signiture has those in stock really good price also :biggrin: ask for jason


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

I need some a-arm's done for my 2000 lincoln town car. im looking to get them reinforced and extended 1 1/2. who can do them?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Aug 31 2009, 07:09 PM~14939651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do them. The ones Sidekick is selling were done by me. If your in a hurry your better off buying his. I believe I extended those 1 1/4" which is plenty for a Towncar. They were also built to hold up to abuse.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 31 2009, 08:30 PM~14942382
> *I can do them. The ones Sidekick is selling were done by me. If your in a hurry your better off buying his. I believe I extended those 1 1/4" which is plenty for a Towncar. They were also built to hold up to abuse.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 31 2009, 11:30 PM~14942382
> *I can do them. The ones Sidekick is selling were done by me. If your in a hurry your better off buying his. I believe I extended those 1 1/4" which is plenty for a Towncar. They were also built to hold up to abuse.
> *



so would getting the a-arms help or the balljont extention??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANYBODY GOT MORE PICS OF THIS CAR?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Anyone know of a good online website to buy lincoln parts at?


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

:biggrin: SORRY ITS SIDE WAYZ ITS FROM TOUCH OF CLASS OXNARD


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 1 2009, 10:58 AM~14947708
> *ANYBODY GOT MORE PICS OF THIS CAR?
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 31 2009, 10:40 PM~14942518
> *so would getting the a-arms help or the balljont extention??
> *


If you use the balljoint extentions you can not adjust the camber or caster to align the front end. Go with the arms. They will hold up and you'll still be able to align the front end for better tire wear. Just make sure you run the Napa premium H.D. balljoints with them.


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 1 2009, 07:30 AM~14945922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks dope man i like it alot


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 1 2009, 11:15 PM~14953654
> *If you use the balljoint extentions you can not adjust the camber or caster to align the front end. Go with the arms. They will hold up and you'll still be able to align the front end for better tire wear. Just make sure you run the Napa premium H.D. balljoints with them.
> *



well i was thinkin that the balljoint ext would bring the tire out so it wouldnt wear on the inside like this









i need like a .5" ext or an 1" at most it wears inside (red) what will fix??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 1 2009, 01:58 PM~14947708
> *ANYBODY GOT MORE PICS OF THIS CAR?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: you still want tham pics


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Sep 2 2009, 12:23 AM~14954701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THAT TOWN CAR IS TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Sep 1 2009, 09:23 PM~14954701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 1 2009, 09:49 PM~14954159
> *:biggrin: you still want tham pics
> *


YES SIR DID YOU GET THE THING ALREADY :biggrin: ?


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

need some arms done cadillac style reinforced and extended either 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 for my 00 town car.. who can do them??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Sep 1 2009, 10:23 PM~14954701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Sep 1 2009, 09:23 PM~14954701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## MENACE_YOUNG (Jan 27, 2009)

no weight 3 pumps 6 batteries























     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: will post more of three wheeling pics it goes up higher :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MENACE_YOUNG_@Sep 2 2009, 02:45 PM~14959804
> *no weight 3 pumps 6 batteries
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 1 2009, 10:37 PM~14953959
> *well i was thinkin that the balljoint ext would bring the tire out so it wouldnt wear on the inside like this
> 
> 
> ...


You need to do a set of extended arms then have the car aligned after installing them. The camber,caster,and toe need to be set at your driving height. What wears tires out quickly is toe, too much camber does also but not as quick.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 2 2009, 06:07 PM~14963405
> *You need to do a set of extended arms then have the car aligned after installing them. The camber,caster,and toe need to be set at your driving height. What wears tires out quickly is toe, too much camber does also but not as quick.
> *


Toe out will wear tires on the inside, toe in will wear them on the outside; negative camber will wear tires on the inside, positive camber will wear tires on the outside; caster is not a wear angle. Toe feathers tires, while camber is a more uniform wear pattern towards the shoulder of the tire, and generally if the wear pattern is common to both tires, its toe, but with extended arms, this obviously isn't the case. When the car is aligned, put it at your cruising height, but be aware that any deviation (up or down) from the height you had it aligned at will throw everything off.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Sep 1 2009, 09:23 PM~14954701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 2 2009, 09:07 PM~14963405
> *You need to do a set of extended arms then have the car aligned after installing them. The camber,caster,and toe need to be set at your driving height. What wears tires out quickly is toe, too much camber does also but not as quick.
> *




the aligment is fine.... it dont pull either way just wears on inside so i need to adjust my toe?? and ext my uppers an 1" you think???


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

mine 

2 years ago










:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

last update










:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel+Sep 2 2009, 09:56 PM~14964586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

i have a lot more project whit my linc for this winter


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 2 2009, 07:56 PM~14964586
> *mine
> 
> 2 years ago
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Sep 2 2009, 12:23 AM~14954701
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Sep 1 2009, 09:23 PM~14954701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 31 2009, 06:09 PM~14939651
> *up for sale
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a pic with these on your ride? are they still for sale ?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 1 2009, 04:25 PM~14949607
> *Anyone know of a good online website to buy lincoln parts at?
> *


I used to have a topic.......for some reason its gone now. :angry:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 3 2009, 07:05 AM~14967734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is SIck, what kind of set up is in this for this high of a 3 wheel


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Sep 3 2009, 08:27 AM~14967824
> *This is SIck,  what kind of set up is in this for this high of a 3 wheel
> *












4 PUMP 18 CYLINDER IN THE BACK AND A 4 LINK  (DONT TRY TO MAKE BIG 3 WHEEL WHITOUT 4 LINK)


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 23 2009, 07:57 PM~14856923
> *luxurious slc freddies 99
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice badges :biggrin: 13" :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Sep 2 2009, 10:09 PM~14966280
> *Do you have a pic with these on your ride? are they still for sale ?
> *


never installed them n yes stillhave them


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 3 2009, 09:40 AM~14967901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! That is one bad ass lincoln


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 3 2009, 08:56 AM~14968320
> *never  installed them  n yes stillhave  them
> *



Pm me a price homie


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 3 2009, 09:01 AM~14968377
> *WOW!!! That is one bad ass lincoln
> *


X10 this shit goes so hard here


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 3 2009, 10:01 AM~14968377
> *WOW!!! That is one bad ass lincoln
> *



thanks man


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 2 2009, 08:56 PM~14964586
> *mine
> 
> 2 years ago
> ...


SHOW OFF :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 3 2009, 08:31 AM~14968632
> *SHOW OFF :biggrin:
> *


qvooooooo edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 3 2009, 09:37 AM~14968700
> *qvooooooo  edwin
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE AND YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 3 2009, 10:31 AM~14968632
> *SHOW OFF :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: sup man?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 3 2009, 10:08 AM~14969015
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  sup man?
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE TRYING TO FINISH MY LINCOLN BEFORE VEGAS BUT ITS NOT LOOKING GOOD SO FAR


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 3 2009, 08:41 AM~14968737
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE AND YOU? :biggrin:
> *


orale same here not goin to vegas buti will be in san diego again in november for that show :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

WHAT UP MR EDWIN :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 3 2009, 11:06 AM~14968424
> *thanks man
> *


My new favorite :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 2 2009, 07:52 PM~14964535
> *the aligment is fine.... it dont pull either way just wears on inside so i need to adjust my toe?? and ext my uppers an 1" you think???
> *


If its wearing on the inside you either have too much negative camber (top of the wheel tilted towards the engine) or you have too much toe out (distance between the front of the wheels being more than the distance between the rear of the wheels). An extension would more than likely fix the inside tire wear, but you're alignment can be off and the car can still go straight... but my advice is if you want to have fun, be prepared to replace tires every now and then anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Sep 3 2009, 11:05 AM~14970186
> *If its wearing on the inside you either have too much negative camber (top of the wheel tilted towards the engine) or you have too much toe out (distance between the front of the wheels being more than the distance between the rear of the wheels).  An extension would more than likely fix the inside tire wear, but you're alignment can be off and the car can still go straight... but my advice is if you want to have fun, be prepared to replace tires every now and then anyways.  :biggrin:
> *


i still dont understand why u dont have a lincoln if u know so much about em :dunno:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Sep 3 2009, 11:21 AM~14969142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its just the begining :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Sep 3 2009, 11:57 AM~14970692
> *i still dont understand why u dont have a lincoln if u know so much about em  :dunno:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee+Sep 3 2009, 11:57 AM~14970692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With what I've got now, I don't want to break the bank. Maybe some day... I guess I'll just have to be happy working on them for now. :biggrin:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Sep 3 2009, 03:34 PM~14972920
> *With what I've got now, I don't want to break the bank.  Maybe some day... I guess I'll just have to be happy working on them for now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Sep 2 2009, 09:18 PM~14963490
> *Toe out will wear tires on the inside, toe in will wear them on the outside; negative camber will wear tires on the inside, positive camber will wear tires on the outside; caster is not a wear angle.  Toe feathers tires, while camber is a more uniform wear pattern towards the shoulder of the tire, and generally if the wear pattern is common to both tires, its toe, but with extended arms, this obviously isn't the case.  When the car is aligned, put it at your cruising height, but be aware that any deviation (up or down) from the height you had it aligned at will throw everything off.
> *












so is 1 or 2 the camber or caster??? where is the toe in and toe out??? tryin to learn


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T
T
M
F
T
:biggrin:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 3 2009, 06:05 AM~14967734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favs man real clean


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 3 2009, 11:40 AM~14969955
> *orale same here    not goin to vegas    buti will  be  in san diego again in  november  for that  show  :biggrin:
> *


IF I DONT MAKE IT TO VEGAS I SHOULD BE READY FOR DIEGO :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 3 2009, 11:45 AM~14970012
> *WHAT UP MR EDWIN  :biggrin:
> *


PMED YOU HOMIE  ENJOY


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SOME OLD PICS I FOUND OF MY OLD RIDE THOUGHT ID SHARE HERE ND BUMP THIS TOPIC

ME N SWITCHHITTER

























ME WITH MY HOMIE JAIRO FROM ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

i have a question?WAT HAPPENS IF U JUICE UR CAR BUT U DONT DO THE CALABER ROTER AND SPINDEL SWAP AND LEFT THE ADDAPTORS. THAT R AN 1'' AND THE ONE THAT R A .25'' CUZ THATS WAT I DID IN MY FRONT END :biggrin: .







I AM RUNING 13's


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 4 2009, 09:40 AM~14980103
> *IF I DONT MAKE IT TO VEGAS I SHOULD BE READY FOR DIEGO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 4 2009, 09:44 AM~14980128
> *PMED YOU HOMIE   ENJOY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Sep 4 2009, 10:07 AM~14979455
> *one of my favs man real clean
> *



thanks man


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 4 2009, 12:51 PM~14981100
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU LIKE HOMIE? IM ALMOST READY..........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 4 2009, 12:06 PM~14980734
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

any one' anyone please. thx


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Theres some lincolns on this.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8V0eQVkkw


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Sep 4 2009, 10:49 AM~14980615
> *i have a question?WAT HAPPENS IF U JUICE UR CAR BUT U DONT DO THE SPINDEL SWAP AND LEFT THE ADDAPTORS. THAT R AN 1'' AND THE ONE THAT R A .25'' CUZ THATS WAT I DID IN MY FRONT END :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 

Mine is cut and i never did the swap. im running 1/2" spacers and grinded my calipers


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Sep 4 2009, 06:35 PM~14984494
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Mine is cut and i never did the swap. im running 1/2" spacers and grinded my calipers
> *


SUP MEMBER, D-MACC WAS TELLING ME YOUR GONNA GET CHROMED OUT IN THE FRONT SOON, WELL I MIGHT HAVE ADEAL FOR YOU. I WANNA RUN CADILLAC SPINDLES CALIPERS, AND UPPER ARMS SO IF YOU WANNA DO SOMETHING LET ME KNOW-ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL MY STUFF IS CLEAN CHROME WITH THE UNBREAKABLE ARMS AND HD BALLJOINTS-CHROME OF COURSE. :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 4 2009, 06:43 PM~14983739
> *Theres some lincolns on this.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T9T8T :biggrin:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 4 2009, 08:15 PM~14985195
> *SUP MEMBER, D-MACC WAS TELLING ME YOUR GONNA GET CHROMED OUT IN THE FRONT SOON, WELL I MIGHT HAVE ADEAL FOR YOU. I WANNA RUN CADILLAC SPINDLES CALIPERS, AND UPPER ARMS SO IF YOU WANNA DO SOMETHING LET ME KNOW-ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL MY STUFF IS CLEAN CHROME WITH THE UNBREAKABLE ARMS AND HD BALLJOINTS-CHROME OF COURSE. :biggrin:
> *


pmd you


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 4 2009, 09:40 AM~14980103
> *IF I DONT MAKE IT TO VEGAS I SHOULD BE READY FOR DIEGO :biggrin:
> *


edwin pm ur numero bro i lost my phone n got a new 1


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 2 2009, 09:59 PM~14964630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Sep 4 2009, 11:49 AM~14980615
> *i have a question?WAT HAPPENS IF U JUICE UR CAR BUT U DONT DO THE CALABER  ROTER AND SPINDEL SWAP AND LEFT THE ADDAPTORS. THAT R AN 1'' AND THE ONE THAT R A .25'' CUZ THATS WAT I DID IN MY FRONT END :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> ...


The swap pulls the front tires in more than just the width of the spacers. You should do it just so your rims dont stick out.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 31 2009, 07:35 PM~14940730
> *Do you have to use a tool to remove the fuel lines from the tank on a '02?
> *


It's a 5/16"-3/8" tool. $8 at auto zone in case anybody else needs to know.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 4 2009, 12:57 PM~14981721
> *:biggrin: YOU LIKE HOMIE? IM ALMOST READY..........
> *


real nice


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 4 2009, 04:43 PM~14983739
> *Theres some lincolns on this.
> 
> 
> ...


your shit a bad mother bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 5 2009, 07:19 PM~14989359
> *your shit a bad mother bro !!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thankyou but as of this weekend it's not mine anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

few shots of mine...ITS FOR SALE


----------



## bigmoe64 (Dec 2, 2008)

got a 74 regal candy green looking for a town car straight trade any one intrested hit me up


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 5 2009, 05:05 PM~14990974
> *Thankyou but as of this weekend it's not mine anymore. :biggrin:
> *


wow :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 6 2009, 12:38 AM~14992888
> *few shots of mine...ITS FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


pm me what your asking for it...


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

_*TTT*_


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 4 2009, 10:13 AM~14980327
> *SOME OLD PICS I FOUND OF MY OLD RIDE THOUGHT ID SHARE HERE ND BUMP THIS TOPIC
> 
> ME N SWITCHHITTER
> ...


Nice car


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

i got one question wat is the diffrance. y did som tc come out with fender trim and others not. and did som cum out with vinal tops but with chrome speers where they like better then cartiers. :biggrin: or was it just a rear option


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 5 2009, 05:05 PM~14990974
> *Thankyou but as of this weekend it's not mine anymore. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T9T8T :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

98-2002 euro tails for sale $200 shipped.used it one time at car show


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 5 2009, 06:05 PM~14990974
> *Thankyou but as of this weekend it's not mine anymore. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 YOU CANT SELL IT


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 8 2009, 09:42 AM~15013554
> *:0 YOU CANT SELL IT
> *


whats yp homie 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 8 2009, 12:05 PM~15014405
> *whats yp homie
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDAS HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ALMOST READY :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 8 2009, 03:56 PM~15017483
> *ALMOST READY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 estas perro :biggrin: lookn good edwin :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 8 2009, 05:26 PM~15017708
> *:0  :0  estas  perro  :biggrin:  lookn  good  edwin :thumbsup:
> *


just a buff and were done


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 8 2009, 04:42 PM~15017867
> *just a buff and were done
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 8 2009, 03:56 PM~15017483
> *ALMOST READY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Sep 6 2009, 08:40 AM~14994198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: 

man it did it's thing,i'm happy alot of folks put it up there with some of the best lincolns out there.It was the first one out in my area and i had a blast with it,but it was just time to step my game up. :biggrin:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 8 2009, 03:56 PM~15017483
> *ALMOST READY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

clean ass tc's guys. keep it up. more i see them the more i wanna get one.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Sep 8 2009, 06:24 PM~15019048
> *clean ass tc's guys.  keep it  up.  more i see them the  more i wanna get one.
> *


JUST GO GET ONE AND JOIN THE TOWNCAR FAMILY


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 8 2009, 06:40 PM~15019260
> *JUST GO GET ONE AND JOIN THE TOWNCAR FAMILY
> *


 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 8 2009, 03:56 PM~15017483
> *ALMOST READY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDNT THINK YOU WAS GONNA MAKE IT  
LOOKIN GOOD BIG DAWG......THAT IS THE ONE
THAT WAS IN THE BACK YARD RIGHT? YOU PUTTIN IN MAD WORK


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 8 2009, 08:40 PM~15019260
> *JUST GO GET ONE AND JOIN THE TOWNCAR FAMILY
> *


JUST CALLED ABOUT A 98 CARTIER THATS DOWN THE BLOCK. THEY ARE ASKING $3800 BUT 200K MILES :angry: ONLY REALLY THING HOLDING ME BACK IS STILL WANNA GET A IMPALA AGAIN. BUT WHO KNOWS RIGHT  T T M F T


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 4 2009, 10:13 AM~14980327
> *SOME OLD PICS I FOUND OF MY OLD RIDE THOUGHT ID SHARE HERE ND BUMP THIS TOPIC
> 
> ME N SWITCHHITTER
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: that gorilla lock up!!...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 8 2009, 05:56 PM~15018687
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


stop playing smoking :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T9T8T :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 8 2009, 07:52 PM~15019421
> *I DIDNT THINK YOU WAS GONNA MAKE IT
> LOOKIN GOOD BIG DAWG......THAT IS THE ONE
> THAT WAS IN THE BACK YARD RIGHT? YOU PUTTIN IN MAD WORK
> *


 :biggrin: YES HOMIE ALMOST READY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 8 2009, 06:56 PM~15018687
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


CANT WAIT FOR YOU TO BUST THAT ONE OUT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 8 2009, 06:56 PM~15017483
> *ALMOST READY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

HEAVEN 4 LIFE - NOV09 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 2 2009, 09:56 PM~14964586
> *mine
> 
> 2 years ago
> ...


yo Abel, got any pics of the link bars? :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 9 2009, 11:19 AM~15026984
> *HEAVEN 4 LIFE - NOV09 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 9 2009, 11:19 AM~15026984
> *HEAVEN 4 LIFE - NOV09 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NICE LINCOLN BIG DAWG


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey guys sorry if this a dumb question. I've heard its not safe 2 drive in da rain on 13s or 14s, is this true or not?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 9 2009, 05:44 PM~15030190
> *Hey guys sorry if this a dumb question. I've heard its not safe 2 drive in da rain on 13s or 14s, is this true or not?
> *


FALSE HOMIE I DROVE ON 13s ABOUT 80 MILES EVERYDAY IN THE RAIN HERE IN L.A


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 9 2009, 04:46 PM~15030210
> *FALSE HOMIE I DROVE ON 13s ABOUT 80 MILES EVERYDAY IN THE RAIN HERE IN L.A
> 
> 
> ...


man i love that car!! hey im taking the lacc to the phx show ill send you some pix big homie :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 9 2009, 05:49 PM~15030228
> *man i love that car!! hey im taking the lacc to the phx show ill send you some pix big homie :biggrin:
> *


ORALE HOMIE  PMED YOU WITH THE NEW LOOK :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 9 2009, 05:49 PM~15030228
> *man i love that car!! hey im taking the lacc to the phx show ill send you some pix big homie :biggrin:
> *


HERES ONE MORE AT THE SAN BERNANDINO SHOW LAST YEAR AND I DROVE IT THIER


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 9 2009, 12:19 PM~15026984
> *HEAVEN 4 LIFE - NOV09 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, congratulations man. Looks good.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 9 2009, 05:44 PM~15030190
> *Hey guys sorry if this a dumb question. I've heard its not safe 2 drive in da rain on 13s or 14s, is this true or not?
> *


I've been driving mine daily on 14's since the spring. I personally just don't go over about 50 miles an hour or so in the rain since you have limited traction. You've got to think about the fact that your tires are a good amount thinner than your stocks. That's less rubber touching the ground, so you're getting less traction.


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 8 2009, 05:56 PM~15018687
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :cheesy: IMPALA


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 9 2009, 08:06 PM~15032613
> *I've been driving mine daily on 14's since the spring. I personally just don't go over about 50 miles an hour or so in the rain since you have limited traction. You've got to think about the fact that your tires are a good amount thinner than your stocks. That's less rubber touching the ground, so you're getting less traction.
> *


very true :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

GOOD LOOKIN OUT WIT ALL THE PROPS!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 9 2009, 11:19 AM~15026984
> *HEAVEN 4 LIFE - NOV09 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> ...


VERY WELL DESERVED, DEFINATELY IN THE TOP 5 CLEANEST LINCOLNS EVER!!! WAY TO REPRESENT THE 818 :h5:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 9 2009, 04:54 PM~15030270
> *ORALE HOMIE  PMED YOU WITH THE NEW LOOK :0
> *


season of the siccness :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 9 2009, 04:44 PM~15030190
> *Hey guys sorry if this a dumb question. I've heard its not safe 2 drive in da rain on 13s or 14s, is this true or not?
> *


false i drove my lincoln 100 miles a hour from tucson to nogales perfect back and fourth ..............on 13z


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 9 2009, 01:19 PM~15026984
> *HEAVEN 4 LIFE - NOV09 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

HERES A NEW LINCON...


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Sep 10 2009, 07:18 AM~15037117
> *HERES A NEW LINCON...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Sep 10 2009, 08:18 AM~15037117
> *HERES A NEW LINCON...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

13s


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Sep 10 2009, 08:18 AM~15037117
> *HERES A NEW LINCON...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 9 2009, 11:08 PM~15035270
> *VERY WELL DESERVED, DEFINATELY IN THE TOP 5 CLEANEST LINCOLNS EVER!!! WAY TO REPRESENT THE 818 :h5:
> *



GOOD LOOKIN CHINA!

TOP 5 NAME EM IN ORDER!!!


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 4 2009, 11:13 AM~14980327
> *SOME OLD PICS I FOUND OF MY OLD RIDE THOUGHT ID SHARE HERE ND BUMP THIS TOPIC
> 
> ME N SWITCHHITTER
> ...


Hey homie can you give anymore info about what you did to this car? I love the way it looks man. When I get home Im going to juice mines


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 8 2009, 08:56 PM~15018687
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...





Seis Dos... :0


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 10 2009, 11:06 PM~15042136
> *Seis Dos...  :0
> *


 :biggrin: I still love these lincolns though,i'll build another one some day.


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

A China, did you ever figure out the circumference of the arugula? 

Holla

HEAVEN FA LIFE AKA LINC-KING!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

FOR SALE ANYBODY NEEDS DOOR PANNELS GET AT ME :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

hey anybody know the link to the spindle swap i know there is 2 out there but i cant find the one that has alot of pics and the homie explained it step by step please post it up


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Sep 11 2009, 02:39 PM~15051270
> *hey anybody know the link to the spindle swap i know there is 2 out there but i cant find the one that has alot of pics and the homie explained it step by step please post it up
> *


it is in tweedys signature


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Sep 10 2009, 12:01 AM~15035574
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 11 2009, 11:41 AM~15051290
> *it is in tweedys signature
> *


k whos is tweedy????


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

Another new Lincoln coming soon:

Built to Jump


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's My 98 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Sep 11 2009, 02:33 PM~15052523
> *Here's My 98 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE ALWAYS LIKED WHITE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Sep 11 2009, 01:33 PM~15052523
> *Here's My 98 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NICE HOMIE


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 30 2009, 08:21 PM~14930302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 9 2009, 09:06 PM~15032613
> *I've been driving mine daily on 14's since the spring. I personally just don't go over about 50 miles an hour or so in the rain since you have limited traction. You've got to think about the fact that your tires are a good amount thinner than your stocks. That's less rubber touching the ground, so you're getting less traction.
> *


Amount of rubber touching the ground depends on the weight of the car and pressure in the tires, not the width of the tires. Our tires have more tread touching front to back than wider tires.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Sep 8 2009, 04:03 AM~15011949
> *98-2002 euro tails for sale $200 shipped.used it one time at car show
> 
> 
> ...


$150 shipped


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 10 2009, 12:08 PM~15039319
> *GOOD LOOKIN CHINA!
> 
> TOP 5 NAME EM IN ORDER!!!
> *


DONT PULL CARDS *****, I KEEPS IT REAL!!! :0 
1. SOUTHSIDE BLUES / HEAVEN FA LIFE
3. MOST HATED
4. ICE CREAM
5. SHARK 98

MY OPINIONS ON THE CLEAN, SHOWROOM QUALITY, DETAILED LINCOLNS  
WHO'S NEXT? AND THIS LIST WILL BE EDITED NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have been an Impala owner for years, but the past year or so these Town Cars have grown on me like wild fires. 
So Yesterday i bought me a 2001 TC with some 22" wheels that will be sold very soon and will be replaced by some daytons i have sitting in the garage. ill post pics soon.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Sep 12 2009, 09:05 AM~15059325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 12 2009, 09:36 AM~15059484
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks..just need to put the chrome und...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Sep 12 2009, 09:43 AM~15059526
> *thanks..just need to put the chrome und...
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: cant to see the pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 12 2009, 09:47 AM~15059544
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  cant to see the pics  bro :biggrin:
> *


and its geting a 49in lock up...just not till after vegas ..it dose 4os now reg pump..


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Sep 12 2009, 09:49 AM~15059557
> *and its geting a 49in lock up...just not till after vegas ..it dose 4os now reg pump..
> *


 :0 im not much to mine anymore unless i change my mind n redoit for next yr


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 12 2009, 09:50 AM~15059566
> *:0 im not  much to mine anymore unless i change  my mind  n redoit  for next yr
> *


THAT,S HOW IT IS WITH MY 1962 RAG IMPALA .I JUST DONT LIKE WORKING ON IT NO MORE...DAM MONEY PIT..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 12 2009, 10:15 AM~15059373
> *DONT PULL CARDS *****, I KEEPS IT REAL!!! :0
> 1. SOUTHSIDE BLUES / HEAVEN FA LIFE
> 3. MOST HATED
> ...


IT WILL CHANGE FOR NEW YEARS  :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 12 2009, 10:15 AM~15059694
> *IT WILL CHANGE FOR NEW YEARS   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 12 2009, 01:14 PM~15060504
> *:cheesy:
> :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: PMED YOU A SNEAK PEAK


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 12 2009, 09:15 AM~15059373
> *DONT PULL CARDS *****, I KEEPS IT REAL!!! :0
> 1. SOUTHSIDE BLUES / HEAVEN FA LIFE/ FORGIVEN/edwins
> 3. MOST HATED
> ...



MY BOY EDWINS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN SINCE DAY ONE WITH THESE BIG BODY T/C HES ONE OF THE FIRST PEOPLE I SEEN GO ALL OUT CHROME UNDIES AND ALL WE CANT FORGET THAT FELLAZ :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 12 2009, 09:15 AM~15059373
> *DONT PULL CARDS *****, I KEEPS IT REAL!!! :0
> 1. HEAVEN FA LIFE / SOUTHSIDE BLUES
> 3. MOST HATED
> ...



:biggrin: SURE U DO *****! :biggrin: 


1. HEAVEN FA LIFE
2. SOUTHSIDE BLUES
3. MOST HATED 
4. ICE CREAM
5. 
 THEN EDIT THE MUTHAFUCCIN LIST THEN NUCCA , 
:roflmao: 
but i'll be on stands all months long. 
THANK YOU, THANK YOU, 
THANK YOU UR FAR TOO KIND! :roflmao: 
























































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 12 2009, 02:22 PM~15061168
> *:biggrin:  PMED YOU A SNEAK PEAK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Sep 12 2009, 09:05 AM~15059325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MOFO IS CLEAN


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

Cn anyone hook me up wit towncar steering wheel wit the wood.i tryed ebay but no luck


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 12 2009, 04:59 PM~15061966
> *:biggrin:  SURE U DO *****! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 12 2009, 02:22 PM~15061168
> *:biggrin:  PMED YOU A SNEAK PEAK
> *


will it be at the san diego show??? if so see ya there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 13 2009, 09:28 AM~15065367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 12 2009, 04:15 PM~15059373
> *DONT PULL CARDS *****, I KEEPS IT REAL!!! :0
> 1. SOUTHSIDE BLUES / HEAVEN FA LIFE
> 3. MOST HATED
> ...


Well there all top notch lincolns,but no one has come close to most hated in the trunk,and i never got beat by any lincoln at any show i ever went too. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: and i drove mine hundreds of miles and swang it too. :0 :0 :0 My list

1 most hated
2 southside blues
3 heaven 4 life
4 shark 98


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

the only pics i have playing with BADLUCK ...and not a good one :angry:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

anybody making the switches in the cupholder anymore??...pm me


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 13 2009, 09:35 AM~15065981
> *Well there all top notch lincolns,but no one has come close to most hated in the trunk,and i never got beat by any lincoln at any show i ever went too. :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and i drove mine hundreds of miles and swang it too. :0  :0  :0 My list
> 
> 1 most hated
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Can we see some more set up pics with the cars?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2009, 11:18 PM~15044852
> *:biggrin: I still love these lincolns though,i'll build another one some day.
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 12 2009, 05:22 PM~15061168
> *:biggrin:  PMED YOU A SNEAK PEAK
> *





:uh: 





Ya Dale Un Hijo...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 13 2009, 10:28 AM~15065367
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 13 2009, 07:27 AM~15065363
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOT SQUARES? NICE!


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

HEAVEN FA LIFE, SOUTHSIDE BLUES, MOST HATED AND ICE CREAM, HAVE ALL HAD FEATURES IN LRM! ALL (I THNK)? BEEN SET UP OF THE MONTH IN LRM. ALL TAKEN TROPHIES AND SO ON AND SO FORTH. EVERYBODY HAS PUT IN WORK EVERYBODY THINK THEY SHIT THE BEST,...... :biggrin: I KNOW MY SHIT THE BEST. HAAAAAAA YA'LL LINCOLN MUTHAFUCCAZ STAY UP! HOLLLA :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 13 2009, 09:28 AM~15065367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nicest lincoln i seen


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

anyone know where to get the adaptors for the nardi steering wheels for a 2000 lincoln?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Sep 13 2009, 10:04 PM~15070328
> *Nicest lincoln i seen
> *


too bad it can't cross the border and compete in the U.S cause it would hurt a lot of feelings...


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

auh.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 13 2009, 11:59 PM~15068640
> *HEAVEN FA LIFE, SOUTHSIDE BLUES, MOST HATED AND ICE CREAM, HAVE ALL HAD FEATURES IN LRM! ALL (I THNK)? BEEN SET UP OF THE MONTH IN LRM. ALL TAKEN TROPHIES AND SO ON AND SO FORTH. EVERYBODY HAS PUT IN WORK EVERYBODY THINK THEY SHIT THE BEST,...... :biggrin: I KNOW MY SHIT THE BEST. HAAAAAAA YA'LL LINCOLN MUTHAFUCCAZ STAY UP! HOLLLA  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


if it was still mine i'd say lets nose em up and find out. :0 :0


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

Hhhhha knoccc it off homie! U'll get ya opportunity. On your next project! 

I AINT NEVER RAN FROM A ***** & AINT BOUT TO PIC TODAY TO START RUNNIN'!

BIGG COOK 
HEAVEN 4 LIFE
HEAVEN CAR CLUB


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 12 2009, 03:53 PM~15061333
> *MY BOY EDWINS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN SINCE DAY ONE WITH THESE BIG BODY T/C HES ONE OF THE FIRST PEOPLE I SEEN GO ALL OUT CHROME UNDIES AND ALL WE CANT FORGET THAT FELLAZ  :biggrin:
> *


DONT TRIP BROTHA, I KNOW ABELS GOT A CLEAN ONE TOO IF HE WAS HERE IN CALI HE WOULD HAVE ONE OVE THE BEST TOO  EVEN MY BOY LIL RICC HAS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR A MINUTE. BUT ITS ALL ONE LOVE HERE THIER ALL CLEAN IN MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

not sure if its been discussed before, but what all is needed to do a front end conversion,


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 14 2009, 11:37 AM~15076041
> *not sure if its been discussed before, but what all is needed to do a front end conversion,
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE OF MY FAVORITE REAL LUXURY LOOK  LIKE THE ONE FROM INDIVIDUALS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 14 2009, 01:58 PM~15074320
> *Hhhhha knoccc it off homie! U'll get ya opportunity. On your next project!
> 
> I AINT NEVER RAN FROM A ***** & AINT BOUT TO PIC TODAY TO START RUNNIN'!
> ...


lol nah i'm retired from the lincoln game undefeated. :biggrin:It's all in fun they are all nice ass cars.


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 14 2009, 12:37 PM~15076041
> *not sure if its been discussed before, but what all is needed to do a front end conversion,
> *


i wanna know also what all do you need to do to upgrade the front end??


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

fuel pump fuse keeps blowing on 2000 lincoln towncar has anyone else had this problem...


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

Naw I kno u got some new shit.imma grab a TRE soon. [email protected]
BIGG COOK


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 14 2009, 11:23 AM~15076425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 14 2009, 11:20 AM~15075317
> *DONT TRIP BROTHA, I KNOW ABELS GOT A CLEAN ONE TOO IF HE WAS HERE IN CALI HE WOULD HAVE ONE OVE THE BEST TOO   EVEN MY BOY LIL RICC HAS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR A MINUTE. BUT ITS ALL ONE LOVE HERE THIER ALL CLEAN IN MY OPINION :biggrin:
> *



hey thanks for the props edwin :biggrin: but me i dont build my car to be on a list on lil :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i build my car for me and he's not finish i have a looooooot of shit i want to do with again  btw yours is still my best


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 14 2009, 08:07 PM~15081306
> *hey thanks for the props edwin :biggrin:  but me i dont build my car to be on a list on lil :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i build my car for me and he's not finish i have a looooooot of shit i want to do with again    btw yours is still my best
> *


I FEEL YOU BROTHER YOU GOT A MEAN 3 WHEEL AND FULL CUSTOM UNDERCARRIEGE AND PAINT NOW INTERIOR? MUCH PROPS ON THAT  WE CAN ALL BUILT SOME CLEAN LINCOLNS IM ALMOST DONE WITH MINE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 14 2009, 06:46 PM~15080272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 15 2009, 10:16 AM~15087366
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMEBOY :biggrin:
> *


thanks brother how is it going ?? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 15 2009, 01:08 AM~15084931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICC HOMIE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 14 2009, 11:37 AM~15076041
> *not sure if its been discussed before, but what all is needed to do a front end conversion,
> 
> 
> ...


love the way it looks with the fog lights. :worship:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 15 2009, 12:35 PM~15088057
> *love the way it looks with the fog lights. :worship:
> *


WHATS UP NENE I SEE YOU CANT STAY AWAY FROM THE LINCOLNS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 15 2009, 06:16 PM~15091605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

not sure if its been discussed before, but what all is needed to do a front end conversion, 







:dunno:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 16 2009, 01:24 AM~15095386
> *not sure if its been discussed before, but what all is needed to do a front end conversion,
> 
> 
> ...



a new front end :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Decided to do something new with my car. I also threw a 3 cylinder Geo Metro motor in it.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 14 2009, 12:23 PM~15076425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 15 2009, 11:46 PM~15095505
> *a new front end :biggrin:
> *


so everything bolts up?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 16 2009, 01:21 AM~15095778
> *Decided to do something new with my car. I also threw a 3 cylinder Geo Metro motor in it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sold one got 2 left get at me $100 each brand new neva been used 786 283 0241


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

????????? for those who have blacked out (or color matched) there tail lights and just left the center part the red lens color . is this legal? or should i expect to get a hard time from the law if i do it. cause i sure as hell dont need that.

thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 16 2009, 08:58 AM~15096733
> *?????????  for those who have blacked out (or color matched) there tail lights and just left the center part the red lens color . is this legal? or should i expect to get a hard time from the law if i do it. cause i sure as hell dont need that.
> 
> thanks
> *


AS LONG AS YOU CAN SEE RED WHEN YOU STOP YOURE GOOD


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 16 2009, 07:58 AM~15096733
> *?????????  for those who have blacked out (or color matched) there tail lights and just left the center part the red lens color . is this legal? or should i expect to get a hard time from the law if i do it. cause i sure as hell dont need that.
> 
> thanks
> *


MINES ARE PAINTED SAME COLOR AS THE CAR WITH THE MIDDLE EXPOSED BY THE LAST OWNER......BUT EVENTUALLY IM GOIN TOO CHANGE THEM BACK TOO THEIR ORIGINAL LOOK......


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

COOL THANKS


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd leave the "elavated" area red, So you can still see red somewhat from the side. Cops can be pricks about it since you need to have red on the side of the car.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 16 2009, 03:20 PM~15100630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


siiick


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 16 2009, 04:20 PM~15100630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 16 2009, 03:20 PM~15100630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vanderslice?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 16 2009, 01:46 AM~15095505
> *a new front end :biggrin:
> *


yeah and do it the right way

another from japan


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 16 2009, 05:36 PM~15100770
> *yeah and do it the right way
> 
> another from japan
> ...


I'm jealous.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 16 2009, 03:33 PM~15100742
> *vanderslice?
> *


*NO BRO, MY HOMIE PAINTED IT HIMSELF IN PUEBLO, I JUST SCORED IT FROM HIM. BUT VANDERSLICE WILL GET HIS HANDS ON IT SOON! *


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Sep 16 2009, 03:28 PM~15100699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 16 2009, 03:39 PM~15100803
> *NO BRO, MY HOMIE PAINTED IT HIMSELF IN PUEBLO, I JUST SCORED IT FROM HIM. BUT VANDERSLICE WILL GET HIS HANDS ON IT SOON!
> *


nice work fooled me nice ride bro :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 PM~15100770
> *yeah and do it the right way
> 
> another from japan
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 16 2009, 04:36 PM~15100770
> *yeah and do it the right way
> 
> another from japan
> ...


 :0 BEAUTIFUL, NOW THAT LOOKS LUXURY :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 16 2009, 05:02 PM~15101541
> *:0  BEAUTIFUL, NOW THAT LOOKS LUXURY :biggrin:
> *


yupppppppppppp qvo edwin


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 PM~15100770
> *yeah and do it the right way
> 
> another from japan
> ...


whats the right way?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 16 2009, 06:04 PM~15101560
> *yupppppppppppp qvo edwin
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE JUST LOOKING :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO BUST OUT :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 PM~15100770
> *yeah and do it the right way
> 
> another from japan
> ...


very nice can't wait to do mine


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 16 2009, 03:20 PM~15100630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: when you gonna bring it to SF so we can go for a ride.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 17 2009, 06:42 AM~15106392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Sep 17 2009, 07:35 AM~15106686
> *:biggrin: when you gonna bring it to SF so we can go for a ride.
> *


NEXT WEEK BRO I WILL BRING IT DOWN.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 17 2009, 07:42 AM~15106392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

say homies anotha dumb ?,but i had 14's on my LINC and no problems if i put 13's will they still fit or is the swap a must to put them on.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 PM~15100770
> *yeah and do it the right way
> 
> another from japan
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Havoc1985_@Sep 17 2009, 12:14 PM~15108402
> *say homies anotha dumb ?,but i had 14's on my LINC and no problems if i put 13's will they still fit or is the swap a must to put them on.
> *


Yes, you have to do the swap for 13's to go on.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 17 2009, 12:47 PM~15108601
> *Yes, you have to do the swap for 13's to go on.
> *


THATS THE RIGHT WAY TO DO IT


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 PM~15100770
> *yeah and do it the right way
> 
> another from japan
> ...


CAR IS SICC!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

to do the front end swap to the newer front end u need the whole clip right fenders hood bumper and lights and grill


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Sep 17 2009, 03:02 PM~15109693
> *to do the front end swap to the newer front end u need the whole clip right fenders hood bumper and lights and grill
> *


RADIATOR SUPPORT CORE SUPPORT EVERYTHING HOMIE


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn core support and all ? i remember i did the swap on my old linc i put the 95 front clip on the 92 body that one was easy though


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Sep 17 2009, 04:02 PM~15109693
> *to do the front end swap to the newer front end u need the whole clip right fenders hood bumper and lights and grill
> *


anywebsite where you can get all the parts from?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Sep 17 2009, 03:30 PM~15109960
> *damn core support and all ? i remember i did the swap on my old linc i put the 95 front clip on the 92 body that one was easy though
> *


YOU WANT TO DO IT? YOU GOT TO DO IT RIGHT


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

no doubt about that homie i better start stacking just for the front clip shits pricey lol :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Sep 17 2009, 03:45 PM~15110067
> *no doubt about that homie i better start stacking just for the front clip shits pricey lol :angry:
> *


2500 COMPLETE


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 17 2009, 02:08 PM~15108748
> *THATS THE RIGHT WAY TO DO IT
> *


thnxs homies will consider swap,but guess i'm stuck wit 14's for now


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 17 2009, 02:55 PM~15110158
> *2500 COMPLETE
> *


 :0 not bad


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 17 2009, 04:53 PM~15110711
> *:0 not bad
> *


PLUS LABOR :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 17 2009, 03:57 PM~15110748
> *PLUS LABOR :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: it costs to play :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 17 2009, 05:00 PM~15110793
> *:0  :cheesy: it  costs  to play :biggrin:
> *


OHHH YEAHHH BUT THEE OUTCOME PRICELESS :biggrin:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 PM~15100770
> *yeah and do it the right way
> 
> another from japan
> ...


i like the 03-08 newer front ends,but i like the 98-02 older rear ends.to me the newer rears look to square.is it just me :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 17 2009, 04:01 PM~15110819
> *OHHH YEAHHH BUT THEE OUTCOME PRICELESS :biggrin:
> *


yuuuppppppppppppppp :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Sep 17 2009, 05:03 PM~15110841
> *i like the 03-08 newer front ends,but i like the 98-02 older rear ends.to me the newer rears look to square.is it just me :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


THATS WHY YOU DO A FRAME SWAP HOMIE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

??? for u guys when u hit a show under what category u go under..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 17 2009, 05:04 PM~15110848
> *yuuuppppppppppppppp  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ITS ALMOST THAT TIME hno: hno: hno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 17 2009, 05:05 PM~15110862
> *???  for  u guys  when u hit a show  under  what category  u  go under..
> *


LUXURY HOMIE, THEY PUT US AGAINST BIG BODIES, BUT I HAVENT LOST YET  WELL WHEN I HAD THE WHITE ONE  WILL SEE THIS ONE WHEN IM DONE :biggrin: ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE THOU


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 17 2009, 04:08 PM~15110890
> *LUXURY HOMIE, THEY PUT US AGAINST BIG BODIES, BUT I HAVENT LOST YET  WELL WHEN I HAD THE WHITE ONE  ..WILL SEE THIS ONE WHEN IM DONE :biggrin: ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE THOU
> *


true true :biggrin: over here mine is a 02 have to compete against 90s . but screw its for fun anyways :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 17 2009, 05:12 PM~15110927
> *true true  :biggrin: over  here  mine is a 02  have to compete  against  90s . but screw  its  for fun  anyways  :biggrin:
> *


MINE TOO PERRO FROM 90 THRU NEWER ONES  BUT ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE I JUST CANT WAIT :biggrin: MAYBE SAN DIEGO PERRO  BUT DONT KNOW YET...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 17 2009, 04:14 PM~15110951
> *MINE TOO PERRO FROM 90 THRU NEWER ONES   BUT ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE I JUST CANT WAIT :biggrin: MAYBE SAN DIEGO PERRO  BUT DONT KNOW YET...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Aug 11 2006, 01:57 PM~5948810
> *
> 
> 
> *


OHHH YEAHHHH


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Aug 14 2006, 12:03 PM~5964948
> *
> *


BIGGER PIC OFF BUMPER BLUEZ


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

2 do the 03-08 swap do u got 2 change the radeator supports or just the fenders hood and bumper? any body no?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP ABEL


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 17 2009, 05:14 PM~15111429
> *OHHH YEAHHHH
> *


forgot about this car dammmm


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

what up cricket :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2009, 01:04 PM~15118912
> *WHATS UP ABEL
> *



nothing much man just came back from a ride with my coupe de ville


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 18 2009, 02:21 PM~15119907
> *nothing much man just came back from a ride with my coupe de ville
> *


 :0 I WANT TO SEE PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 18 2009, 03:21 PM~15119907
> *nothing much man just came back from a ride with my coupe de ville
> *


 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2009, 03:28 PM~15119959
> *:0  I WANT TO SEE PICS? :biggrin:
> *



its hard to drive and take pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Sep 17 2009, 02:02 PM~15109693
> *to do the front end swap to the newer front end u need the whole clip right fenders hood bumper and lights and grill
> *


or u can just buy a new one and do a frame swap. i got a true 06 no fake upgraded one for sell


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 18 2009, 03:38 PM~15120559
> *or u can just buy a new one and do a frame swap. i got a true 06 no fake upgraded one for sell
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE TICKET? FAKE OR NOT THIER STILL CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 18 2009, 03:51 PM~15120695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN HOMIE MUCH PROPS


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2009, 02:49 PM~15120677
> *WHATS THE TICKET? FAKE OR NOT THIER STILL CLEAN HOMIE
> *


make an offer


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 18 2009, 03:52 PM~15120713
> *make an offer
> *


ILL PM YOU HOMIE


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 12 2009, 09:15 AM~15059373
> *DONT PULL CARDS *****, I KEEPS IT REAL!!! :0
> 1. SOUTHSIDE BLUES / HEAVEN FA LIFE
> 3. MOST HATED
> ...


LOYALITY OVER LOVE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 18 2009, 05:14 PM~15121513
> *LOYALITY OVER LOVE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2009, 05:40 PM~15121704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2009, 04:41 PM~15121712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one was converted, its a 98


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 18 2009, 05:52 PM~15121805
> *this one was converted, its a 98
> *


BOTH OF THOSE WERE HOMIE


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2009, 04:53 PM~15121814
> *BOTH OF THOSE WERE HOMIE
> *


aint no tc as clean as tho here in the states


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2009, 04:41 PM~15121712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is baddddddddd :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 18 2009, 06:46 PM~15122245
> *that fucker is  baddddddddd  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THIS ONES MY FAVORITE, REAL CLASSY I LIKE THE SIMPLE ONES :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2009, 05:48 PM~15122265
> *THIS ONES MY FAVORITE, REAL CLASSY I LIKE THE SIMPLE ONES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: msakes me fell like i should swap the front on mine


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 18 2009, 06:57 PM~15122338
> *:thumbsup: msakes me  fell  like  i should  swap the front on mine
> *


THEY BOTH LOOK GOOD HOMIE  IN TIME DOGGIE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Sep 17 2009, 04:32 PM~15109971
> *anywebsite where you can get all the parts from?
> *


certi-fit has the parts for about 1300 hood is on back order here in houston but they might have them sumwhere els


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2009, 08:48 PM~15122265
> *THIS ONES MY FAVORITE, REAL CLASSY I LIKE THE SIMPLE ONES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm in the hall ALREADY, on the wall ALREADY, Imma work of art, Imma Warhol ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 19 2009, 10:43 AM~15126235
> *I'm in the hall ALREADY, on the wall ALREADY, Imma work of art, Imma Warhol ALREADY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE  YOURE THE MAN :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE YOURE CAR HOMIE................


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 19 2009, 09:43 AM~15126235
> *I'm in the hall ALREADY, on the wall ALREADY, Imma work of art, Imma Warhol ALREADY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 18 2009, 02:38 PM~15120559
> *or u can just buy a new one and do a frame swap. i got a true 06 no fake upgraded one for sell
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHEN I GOT IT SECOND DAY TOOK IT TO GO GET CUTT :biggrin: 








THEN PATTERNED OUT ROOF








THEN "FULL UNDERCARRIEGE" AND PAINTED BELLY  








THEN RE DID THE CAR AGAIN WENT TO A DIFFERENT CLASS WITH "CANDY"








BELLY AND ALL  
























DIPPED IT EVERYWHERE NEVER ON A TOW TRUCK  
















CANT WAIT TO BUST MY NEW ONE OUT


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 19 2009, 10:36 AM~15126485
> *WHEN I GOT IT SECOND DAY TOOK IT TO GO GET CUTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite lincolns :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Sep 19 2009, 02:15 PM~15127225
> *One of my favorite lincolns :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: MY OTHER ONE WILL BE OUT SOON


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 18 2009, 02:51 PM~15120695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 19 2009, 02:22 PM~15127617
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 19 2009, 10:27 AM~15126445
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I SEEN THAT TOWNCAR AT THE PHOENIX SHOW AND ITS ONE OF THE CLEANEST ONES I'VE SEEN. WHO DID THE PAINTJOB?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 19 2009, 01:19 PM~15127248
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: MY OTHER ONE WILL BE OUT SOON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 18 2009, 07:57 PM~15122338
> *:thumbsup: msakes me  fell  like  i should  swap the front on mine
> *


That's not a swap tho, that's a REAL 06'


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 19 2009, 07:28 PM~15129093
> *I SEEN THAT TOWNCAR AT THE PHOENIX SHOW AND ITS ONE OF THE CLEANEST ONES I'VE SEEN. WHO DID THE PAINTJOB?
> *


thanks. It was painted by rob vanderslice here in albuquerque and was stripped by angelo


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 19 2009, 09:10 PM~15129742
> *That's not a swap tho, that's a REAL 06'
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 19 2009, 10:36 AM~15126485
> *WHEN I GOT IT SECOND DAY TOOK IT TO GO GET CUTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie...looks just like mine :biggrin: i love these damn things.....


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 19 2009, 10:19 AM~15126400
> *CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE  YOURE THE MAN :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE YOURE CAR HOMIE................
> *



You showin in vegas?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 18 2009, 02:38 PM~15120559
> *or u can just buy a new one and do a frame swap. i got a true 06 no fake upgraded one for sell
> 
> 
> ...


what all had to be custom fabed up front?? or is it a simple frame swap?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Posting this up for my homie
Rollerz Only....fiberglass floor on the lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 19 2009, 10:36 AM~15126485
> *WHEN I GOT IT SECOND DAY TOOK IT TO GO GET CUTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very impressive bro. cant wait 2 see the new 1 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 20 2009, 11:42 AM~15132998
> *what all had to be custom fabed up front?? or is it a simple frame swap?
> *


u got to use the front part of the og frame to fit the bumper and rad support and weld it on the new frame


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 20 2009, 12:04 PM~15132793
> *You showin in vegas?
> *


WONT BE READY FOR VEGAS, BUT YOULL SEE IT REAL SOON DONT TRIP


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 21 2009, 11:06 AM~15140839
> *
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOGG? COMO VAS TU CARRO?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 21 2009, 10:14 AM~15140913
> *WHATS UP BIG DOGG? COMO VAS TU CARRO?
> *


goin to take it apart soon , maybe put it back to stock


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 21 2009, 11:20 AM~15140969
> *goin to take  it  apart soon ,  maybe  put it back to stock
> *


 :0 WHY?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 21 2009, 10:22 AM~15140983
> *:0 WHY?
> *


gettin an older ride unless i change my mind


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 21 2009, 11:25 AM~15141009
> *gettin  an older  ride unless  i  change  my  mind
> *


DAILY HOMIE, MY TOWNCAR WAS MY DAILY FOR A MINUTE :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 21 2009, 10:29 AM~15141036
> *DAILY HOMIE, MY TOWNCAR WAS MY DAILY FOR A MINUTE :biggrin:
> *


well see :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## mfuentes (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 04:01 PM~15134328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size are your rims 13's or 14's ?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee+Sep 20 2009, 05:21 PM~15134418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: AINT NOTHING LIKE A LINCOLN :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 21 2009, 05:16 PM~15144815
> *THANKS HOMIE, GOING FOR THE LUXURY LOOK, CUSTOM DONE THAT, NOW LUXURY FOR ME  WITH A LIL CUSTOM TOUCH TO IT
> :biggrin: AINT NOTHING LIKE A LINCOLN :biggrin:
> *


   :wave: :wave:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 20 2009, 02:33 PM~15133877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more PIC's?


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn after doing the spindle swap i took that shit to get aligned and they said my upper ball joints are fucked anyone else had this problem i jacked the car up and i pushed the top of the tire in and out so it does have play ????


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

anybody ???? do the spindle swap and there upper ball joint have alot of play in it?? im gonna replace them but i want to make sure thats what it is and its not cause of the spindle swap or something??? :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 21 2009, 05:29 PM~15144938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

this may sound dumb. but do i hav 2 put power balls or can it b a coil over set up in the back. cuz where i am at no one else has a t/c and i am already lifted in the front. and i dont want 2 take the air bag off and mess it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Sep 22 2009, 10:25 AM~15152346
> *this may sound dumb. but do i hav 2 put power balls or can it b a coil over set up in the back. cuz where i am at no one else has a t/c and i am already lifted in the front. and i dont want 2 take the air bag off and mess it up.  :biggrin:
> *


either or but personally, my brother has coil under in his 99 tc and it drives real nice :biggrin:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 21 2009, 05:16 PM~15144815
> *THANKS HOMIE, GOING FOR THE LUXURY LOOK, CUSTOM DONE THAT, NOW LUXURY FOR ME  WITH A LIL CUSTOM TOUCH TO IT
> :biggrin: AINT NOTHING LIKE A LINCOLN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 14 2009, 11:23 AM~15076425
> *
> 
> 
> ...





REAL DEAL '06 BUILT BY BIG WALT! STREET TOYZ MISS. B"I"G


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

anybody?????????


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 22 2009, 11:17 AM~15152825
> *REAL DEAL '06 BUILT BY BIG WALT! STREET TOYZ MISS. B"I"G
> 
> 
> *


sup frankie :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 22 2009, 12:17 PM~15152825
> *REAL DEAL '06 BUILT BY BIG WALT! STREET TOYZ MISS. B"I"G
> 
> 
> *


Q VOLE FRANKIE? WE NEED PICS OF YOURE TANGERINE BROTHA  AND THE BLACK ONE TOO BIG DOGG


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 22 2009, 12:31 PM~15153425
> *Q VOLE FRANKIE? WE NEED PICS OF YOURE TANGERINE BROTHA  AND THE BLACK ONE TOO BIG DOGG
> *


x 2 quit holding out frankie :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Sep 22 2009, 01:25 PM~15152346
> *this may sound dumb. but do i hav 2 put power balls or can it b a coil over set up in the back. cuz where i am at no one else has a t/c and i am already lifted in the front. and i dont want 2 take the air bag off and mess it up.  :biggrin:
> *



yes but no 3 wheelin


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 21 2009, 05:29 PM~15144938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 22 2009, 06:41 PM~15156676
> *
> *


POST PICS HOMIE :biggrin: LETS CHECK IT OUT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 22 2009, 06:07 PM~15156916
> *POST PICS HOMIE :biggrin:  LETS CHECK IT OUT
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 22 2009, 01:17 PM~15152825
> *REAL DEAL '06 BUILT BY BIG WALT! STREET TOYZ MISS. B"I"G
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: WISH I HAD ONE OF THOSE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 3 2009, 08:40 AM~14967901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice as hell!!

how low does it go in the back any pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Sep 23 2009, 09:10 AM~15161931
> *Nice as hell!!
> 
> how low does it go in the back any pics?? :biggrin:
> *



thanks man 










bad pics but i dont have 1000 pics of my cars laying down because im always lockedup or on 3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

like this :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

coast one did a nice job on my car


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

love the hood too


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2009, 09:20 AM~15162878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE....I LIKE THE 3 WHEEL STAND


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

first time i came out whit it...onlu juiced/painted with rims :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 23 2009, 11:23 AM~15162909
> *NICE HOMIE....I LIKE THE 3 WHEEL STAND
> *



thanks man


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2009, 10:20 AM~15162878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel+Sep 23 2009, 10:22 AM~15162903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BROTHA


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn those patterns look real clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2009, 11:20 AM~15162878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :cheesy: 

Love it!


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Sep 23 2009, 11:25 AM~15164039
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :cheesy:
> 
> Love it!
> *


nice heres mine....


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Sep 23 2009, 05:01 PM~15166125
> *nice heres mine....
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 
Nice love them!!! 
ill be posting mine soon!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT+Sep 23 2009, 03:01 PM~15166125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

the homies from salt lakes lux chapter


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 23 2009, 04:05 PM~15166623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2009, 09:20 AM~15162878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badasss


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 19 2009, 10:36 AM~15126485
> *WHEN I GOT IT SECOND DAY TOOK IT TO GO GET CUTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2009, 11:20 AM~15162878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Sep 23 2009, 07:50 PM~15167055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats almost a copy of mines...looking real good


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2009, 10:20 AM~15162878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much did your chrome undercarage run you?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 23 2009, 04:05 PM~15166623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the nice thing is that u drive it and is not a trailer queen


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

ride it every fucking day rain or shyne :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 23 2009, 07:28 PM~15167404
> *How much did your chrome undercarage run you?
> *



it cost to me a little bit more than 9gs


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 22 2009, 11:17 AM~15152825
> *REAL DEAL '06 BUILT BY BIG WALT! STREET TOYZ MISS. B"I"G
> 
> 
> *


frankie any more pics of ur linc


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Sep 23 2009, 06:50 PM~15167055
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats what im talking about!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 05:27 PM~15167398
> *thats almost a copy of mines...looking real good
> *


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2009, 11:20 AM~15162878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got any close ups of the rear suspension?


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2009, 05:37 PM~15167492
> *thats what im talking about!
> *


 :biggrin: what it do homie?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

look better under the sun


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 23 2009, 07:39 PM~15167510
> *got any close ups of the rear suspension?
> *



yeah sure i have to look at it


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Sep 23 2009, 07:40 PM~15167515
> *:biggrin:  what it do homie?
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2009, 06:29 PM~15167422
> *ride it every fucking day rain or shyne  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AS YOU SHOULD HOMIE  ME TOO


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2009, 05:53 PM~15167663
> *AS YOU SHOULD HOMIE   ME TOO
> *


we know u do bro


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2009, 07:53 PM~15167663
> *AS YOU SHOULD HOMIE   ME TOO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 23 2009, 06:55 PM~15167688
> *we  know u  do    bro     EVEN WHEN I CANDIED IT I DROVE IT IN THE RAIN!! AND PAINTED CANDY BELLY TOO
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 13 2009, 08:28 AM~15065367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEANEST THREE WHEEL ON A LINCOLN BY FAR ABEL MUCH PROPS DOGG


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2009, 05:57 PM~15167738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2009, 08:40 PM~15167523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the rear speaker deck? :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Sep 23 2009, 08:07 PM~15167872
> *any more pics of the rear speaker deck? :biggrin:
> *



i have changed my back deck now...now its black with a luxurious logo on it


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2009, 07:59 PM~15167750
> *CLEANEST THREE WHEEL ON A LINCOLN BY FAR ABEL MUCH PROPS DOGG
> *



thanks my friend its really apreaciate


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2009, 07:57 PM~15167738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 23 2009, 10:09 PM~15170480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 23 2009, 10:09 PM~15170480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Abel, post pics of the 4 link. close ups of where their mounted and how their angled to the frame, that is if you dont mind. or you could just pm me them :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 24 2009, 02:16 AM~15171370
> *Abel, post pics of the 4 link. close ups of where their mounted and how their angled to the frame, that is if you dont mind. or you could just pm me them :biggrin:
> *





















i dont have pics of the bridge we have build under the frame but it give yoi an idea


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

did you redo the mounts on the frame to get this a arm to fit and what year car is that arm off pm me thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Sep 24 2009, 08:31 AM~15172451
> *did you redo the mounts on the frame to get this a arm to fit and what year car is that arm off pm me thanks
> 
> 
> ...


BIG JOHN BUILT IT FOR ME FROM HOW HIGH HYDROS ILL PM HIM TO FIND OUT HOMIE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:53 AM~15173063
> *BIG JOHN BUILT IT FOR ME FROM HOW HIGH HYDROS ILL PM HIM TO FIND OUT HOMIE
> *



he have change something or it fit bolt on?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 24 2009, 10:57 AM~15173741
> *he have change something or it fit bolt on?
> *


HE DIDNT CHANGE ANYTHING JUST MADE THEM WORK :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:53 AM~15173063
> *BIG JOHN BUILT IT FOR ME FROM HOW HIGH HYDROS ILL PM HIM TO FIND OUT HOMIE
> *


pm me when you find out  

thanks for your help


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 24 2009, 12:51 PM~15174741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what it do :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks folkz! Yeah gotta roll mine. How many of these big boy lincolns gonna be @ the super show? Holla


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 24 2009, 03:37 PM~15176917
> *Thanks folkz! Yeah gotta roll mine. How many of these big boy lincolns gonna be @ the super show? Holla
> *


Ill be there thursday night cruising the strip :0


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 23 2009, 11:15 PM~15171101
> *NICE HOMIE
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 24 2009, 10:44 PM~15181171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 25 2009, 12:44 AM~15181171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is one fuckin sick ass car.


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 24 2009, 11:02 PM~15181306
> *That is one fuckin sick ass car.
> *


Thanks goodtimer


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any progress pics on what you did to your frame?


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

What can i do with a 09 to juice it?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Sep 25 2009, 05:12 AM~15182086
> *What can i do with a 09 to juice it?
> *


Swap the complete frame from a 98-02 but you have to build your own body mounts to make that frame fit. Almost easier to just buy a 98-02 and swap the front end, trunk and interior out.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 25 2009, 05:59 AM~15182137
> *Swap the complete frame from a 98-02 but you have to build your own body mounts to make that frame fit. Almost easier to just buy a 98-02 and swap the front end, trunk and interior out.
> *


That sucks :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 25 2009, 04:59 AM~15182137
> *Swap the complete frame from a 98-02 but you have to build your own body mounts to make that frame fit. Almost easier to just buy a 98-02 and swap the front end, trunk and interior out.*


X2


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

dame that sucks good thing i got a 2000, does any one no the price 4 the front end. all together


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Sep 25 2009, 09:51 AM~15184002
> *dame that sucks  good thing i got a 2000, does any one no the price 4 the front end. all together
> *


Alot... I just checked prices on the MAIN ITEMS (this doesn't include trim, emblems, fender wells, mounting brackets, or anything behind what you see on the outside); brand new from the dealership you can expect to pay...

$665 for each fender
x2 = $1330

$1281 for the hood

$573 for each for the headlights (non HID)
x2 = $1146

$241 for the grill

$405 for the radiator support

$671 for the bumper cover (w/o fog lamp holes)

$797 for the bumper cover (w/ fog lamp holes)

$261 for the metal bumper support (w/o fog lamp holes)

$441 for the metal bumper support (w/ fog lamp holes)

$6573 ... total including 2 fenders and 2 head lights.

Now that's from the dealership... after market or used parts are obviously going to be less expensive, but also consider that that's just the cosmetics (and at that not even all of them; no trim, no emblems, no paint, etc) or anything to attach any of it... and even if you did have all the brackets and hardware... fitting all that to something not designed for it is another head ache all in it self.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 24 2009, 10:44 PM~15181171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Sep 25 2009, 01:07 PM~15185081
> *Alot... I just checked prices on the MAIN ITEMS (this doesn't include trim, emblems, fender wells, mounting brackets, or anything behind what you see on the outside); brand new from the dealership you can expect to pay...
> 
> $665 for each fender
> ...


YES SIR IT AINT CHEAP, BUT THEN YOU WANT TO BUILT A CAR RIGHT IT WILL COST YOU  GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THOSE PRICES


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Sep 25 2009, 12:07 PM~15185081
> *Alot... I just checked prices on the MAIN ITEMS (this doesn't include trim, emblems, fender wells, mounting brackets, or anything behind what you see on the outside); brand new from the dealership you can expect to pay...
> 
> $665 for each fender
> ...


I GUESS ITS TRUE WHEN THEY SAY "YOU GOTTA PAY THE COST
TOO BE THE BOSS" :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 25 2009, 01:54 PM~15185934
> *I GUESS ITS TRUE WHEN THEY SAY "YOU GOTTA PAY THE COST
> TOO BE THE BOSS" :biggrin:
> *


thats for sure


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 25 2009, 12:18 AM~15181779
> *any progress pics on what you did to your frame?
> *


i ll look for them if not i ll ask mando if he has some he did the swap


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 24 2009, 10:44 PM~15181171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup my new fav


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Sep 25 2009, 12:07 PM~15185081
> *Alot... I just checked prices on the MAIN ITEMS (this doesn't include trim, emblems, fender wells, mounting brackets, or anything behind what you see on the outside); brand new from the dealership you can expect to pay...
> 
> $665 for each fender
> ...



after market $2000 and some change


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 24 2009, 08:28 AM~15172059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok sweet. so its not stock mounts with adjustable trialing arms. Fully adjustable custom 4link. Sweet


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Sep 25 2009, 02:07 PM~15185081
> *Alot... I just checked prices on the MAIN ITEMS (this doesn't include trim, emblems, fender wells, mounting brackets, or anything behind what you see on the outside); brand new from the dealership you can expect to pay...
> 
> $665 for each fender
> ...


damm,just go to a pick and pull and buy the doghouse for500


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

ANY ONE KNOW THE LINK THAT SHOWS HOW TO CLEAN UR WINDOW SWITCHS.CAUSE MY DRIVER SIDE WINDOW DONT GO UP WITH EITHER THE SWITCH ON THE DRIVER DOOR OR PASSENGER DOOR


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 24 2009, 06:28 AM~15172059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 26 2009, 10:01 AM~15192509
> *TTT
> *


qvo edwin


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

DAM DUDE THAT WELL THAT LOOKS LIKE I WILL BE SAVING 4 A WHILE. CUZ I ANT NO BALLER 2 GET THAT SHIT SO FAST. :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 26 2009, 11:40 AM~15192731
> *qvo  edwin
> *


WHATS UP PERRO, I GOT A SET BACK WIOTH MY CAR


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 25 2009, 02:59 AM~15182137
> *Swap the complete frame from a 98-02 but you have to build your own body mounts to make that frame fit. Almost easier to just buy a 98-02 and swap the front end, trunk and interior out.
> *


aren't the 1/4s different too?


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 26 2009, 11:42 AM~15193062
> *WHATS UP PERRO, I GOT A SET BACK WIOTH MY CAR
> *


thats sucks hope all is good bro


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 26 2009, 12:16 PM~15193203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 26 2009, 02:16 PM~15193203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2009, 06:32 PM~15167444
> *it cost to me a little bit more than 9gs
> *


Really? Damn, fuck that. That's out of my price range for a while. :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 23 2009, 06:29 PM~15167422
> *ride it every fucking day rain or shyne  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I love that black with the gold rims. I wanted a black one so bad, looked for months and couldn't find one. Settled with a white one then BAM there were black ones all over for sale. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Sep 24 2009, 10:31 AM~15172451
> *did you redo the mounts on the frame to get this a arm to fit and what year car is that arm off pm me thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Sep 25 2009, 02:07 PM~15185081
> *Alot... I just checked prices on the MAIN ITEMS (this doesn't include trim, emblems, fender wells, mounting brackets, or anything behind what you see on the outside); brand new from the dealership you can expect to pay...
> 
> $665 for each fender
> ...





I looked on my recycled parts suplier list (nice being an insurance adjuster  )

complet clips (dash forward) ranging from 2500 to 3500 complete :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

all dirty


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Sep 27 2009, 08:02 PM~15202138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookn good


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 27 2009, 09:21 PM~15203125
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lookn good
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 16 2009, 03:29 AM~15095787
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Sep 27 2009, 08:02 PM~15202138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Sep 27 2009, 09:02 PM~15202138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Sep 27 2009, 11:02 PM~15202138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

1ST RAG TOWN CAR ! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

for sale hit me up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 28 2009, 09:31 PM~15212068
> *1ST RAG TOWN CAR ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 28 2009, 08:20 PM~15213457
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 28 2009, 06:31 PM~15212068
> *1ST RAG TOWN CAR ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks .................................like shit :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Sep 27 2009, 08:04 PM~15202146
> *all dirty
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass t.c. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 28 2009, 09:39 PM~15213731
> *looks .................................like shit  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :rant: :rant:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 29 2009, 11:55 AM~15218816
> *X2 :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: what up brother


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 28 2009, 06:31 PM~15212068
> *1ST RAG TOWN CAR ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


newport conversions 

http://www.newportconvertible.com/


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 28 2009, 06:31 PM~15212068
> *1ST RAG TOWN CAR ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Zimmer Motor Car Company has been taking the newer Town Cars for a while now and making them into convertibles.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Sep 29 2009, 03:00 PM~15220388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaammmmmnnnnnnnn.........


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 28 2009, 09:31 PM~15212068
> *1ST RAG TOWN CAR ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



if it didnt have that roll bar (i guess thats wat you call it ) it would be straight....that would be the first thing i would try to cut off :uh:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Sep 29 2009, 01:46 PM~15219852
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: lookn good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 29 2009, 07:06 PM~15223086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 29 2009, 08:06 PM~15223086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 29 2009, 08:06 PM~15223086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAME ONE?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2009, 10:29 AM~15228332
> *SAME ONE?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 30 2009, 11:52 AM~15228539
> *:0  :0
> *


  WHATS UP BRO


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2009, 10:29 AM~15228332
> *SAME ONE?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2009, 01:29 PM~15228332
> *SAME ONE?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 30 2009, 12:46 PM~15229614
> * WHATS UP BRO
> *


just here bro just lounbgin waiting for november for s.d


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 30 2009, 02:06 PM~15229826
> *just here  bro  just lounbgin waiting for november for s.d
> *


IM PUSHING FOR THAT SHOW BRO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Sep 25 2009, 02:07 PM~15185081
> *Alot... I just checked prices on the MAIN ITEMS (this doesn't include trim, emblems, fender wells, mounting brackets, or anything behind what you see on the outside); brand new from the dealership you can expect to pay...
> 
> $665 for each fender
> ...


i just bought the whole frontend for 05 lincoln towncar for under 1500 bux


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 25 2009, 05:59 AM~15182137
> *Swap the complete frame from a 98-02 but you have to build your own body mounts to make that frame fit. Almost easier to just buy a 98-02 and swap the front end, trunk and interior out.
> *


you only have to mod the body mounts if u swap 95 type frame to 03 and up and u have to mod the radiator support....but if u swap 98-02 to 03 and up everything bolts right up.....im in the middle of one now


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Sep 27 2009, 08:02 PM~15202138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Sep 30 2009, 09:20 PM~15235233
> *NICE!
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 28 2009, 09:33 AM~15206662
> *NICE HOMIE
> *


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 28 2009, 06:31 PM~15212068
> *1ST RAG TOWN CAR ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OH WOW!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 28 2009, 08:31 PM~15212068
> *1ST RAG TOWN CAR ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

MY PASSENGER SIDE WINDOW DONT GO UP BUT WHEN I HIT THE SWITCH I HEAR A CLICK.WHAT CAN THE PROBLEM BE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Window Regulator.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Oct 1 2009, 12:18 PM~15240262
> *MY PASSENGER SIDE WINDOW DONT GO UP BUT WHEN I HIT THE SWITCH I HEAR A CLICK.WHAT CAN THE PROBLEM BE
> *


Does it go up at all (with one of the two switches) or not at all?


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

i nee :angry: d some heeeelllp.i cant put my 14s wires on my 98 towncar,the outer back part of my rim hits the caliper. what do i need to do to make them fit.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 1 2009, 03:59 PM~15242229
> *i nee :angry: d some heeeelllp.i cant put my 14s wires on my 98 towncar,the outer back part of my rim hits the caliper. what do i need to do to make them fit.
> *


START GRINDING


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Oct 1 2009, 04:24 PM~15242447
> *START GRINDING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Oct 1 2009, 06:24 PM~15242447
> *START GRINDING
> *


x2, iILL HAVE SUM PAINT HANDY TO GUIDE YOU WHERE U GOTA GRIND... bY BASICALLY PUTTIN ON AND OFF THE RIM UNTIL THE RIM DOESNT RUB AGAINTS THE CALIPER...


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Oct 1 2009, 06:22 PM~15243454
> *x2, iILL HAVE SUM PAINT HANDY TO GUIDE YOU WHERE U GOTA GRIND... bY BASICALLY PUTTIN ON AND OFF THE RIM UNTIL THE RIM DOESNT RUB AGAINTS THE CALIPER...
> *


thanks for the info.grinding i guess. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 1 2009, 06:27 PM~15243499
> *thanks for the info.grinding i guess. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 29 2009, 07:06 PM~15223086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 1 2009, 06:59 PM~15242229
> *i nee :angry: d some heeeelllp.i cant put my 14s wires on my 98 towncar,the outer back part of my rim hits the caliper. what do i need to do to make them fit.
> *


Wouldnt the Spindle swap help instead of grinding? :dunno: 
cuz if i dont need to do a spindle swap then ill just grind my calipers and run my 14" and call it a day.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 2 2009, 05:26 AM~15246880
> *Wouldnt the Spindle swap help instead of grinding?  :dunno:
> cuz if i dont need to do a spindle swap then ill just grind my calipers and run my 14" and call it a day.
> *


you would have to grind 1/4"-3/8" off the caliper plus the spindle swap makes it look better.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 2 2009, 04:26 AM~15246880
> *Wouldnt the Spindle swap help instead of grinding?  :dunno:
> cuz if i dont need to do a spindle swap then ill just grind my calipers and run my 14" and call it a day.
> *


JUST GRIND AND CALL IT A DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

How many of you Lincoln guys are coming to KC this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

do the swap grind is doing it half ass


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 1 2009, 03:59 PM~15242229
> *i nee :angry: d some heeeelllp.i cant put my 14s wires on my 98 towncar,the outer back part of my rim hits the caliper. what do i need to do to make them fit.
> *


Grind or put different brand of rims and it will fit.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

i grinded and put 1/2" spacers for my 13's


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 2 2009, 05:26 AM~15246880
> *Wouldnt the Spindle swap help instead of grinding?  :dunno:
> cuz if i dont need to do a spindle swap then ill just grind my calipers and run my 14" and call it a day.
> *


YES IT WOULD HE WOULDNT HAVE TO GRIND ANYTHING  I HAVE DONE THAT TO BOTH MY LINCOLNS  NO GRINDING AT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 2 2009, 07:26 AM~15246880
> *Wouldnt the Spindle swap help instead of grinding?  :dunno:
> cuz if i dont need to do a spindle swap then ill just grind my calipers and run my 14" and call it a day.
> *


i just grinded and put spacers on mine.... dont care for how far the wheels stick out at all. i REALLY need to do it right and do the swap bad. hopefully do it over the winter.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Oct 1 2009, 05:05 PM~15241651
> *Does it go up at all (with one of the two switches) or not at all?
> *


not at all.but i do here a click when i hit one of the 2 switches


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Oct 1 2009, 04:24 PM~15242447
> *START GRINDING
> *


 in order to slap on the 13's on my 99', I took the grinder to the callipers + 1/4 inch spacers to mines..... only a daily driver not lifted....once I get it juiced the we'll do the spindle/calliper swap :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 3 2009, 12:32 PM~15257708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

LOS ANGELES PICK UP ONLY WILL SHIPED AT BUYERS EXPENCE
FENDERS FOR A 98-02 NO DENTS  O/E 75 EACH 
















INNER FENDERS FOR A 2003-08 O/E 100 PAIR








HEAD LIGHTS FRAME FOR A 98-02 O/E 40








UNDER HOOD COVER O/E 40








HOOD FOR A 98-02 PLUS GRILL O/E 150 FOR BOTH








98-02 FRONT BUMPER O/E 50


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

I went to the junk yard today and pulled a set of spindles off a 94 for my swap. i stripped and degreased them and painted the spindles and calipers hopefully the rest of the swap will go a smooth :biggrin:


















YES i used the caliper paint kit :cheesy: 
and i cut off and smooth out the tabs that hold on the plastic dust cover


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 4 2009, 10:25 PM~15266999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

THats cool for the people to try it... but that crap is still hiddious.
Cant wait till Empires comes out!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 4 2009, 08:25 PM~15266999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 4 2009, 09:25 PM~15266999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs_Blade (Jul 3, 2009)

KC this weekend was amazing! Hope alot of you made it there!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 4 2009, 07:25 PM~15266999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 is this a 2 door?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 5 2009, 03:14 PM~15273441
> *is this a 2 door?
> *



shit I wish!! :0 just a regular 4 door


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 06:02 PM~15274472
> *shit I wish!! :0  just a regular 4 door
> *






:0


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 5 2009, 05:08 PM~15274536
> *:0
> *



:wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 4 2009, 07:25 PM~15266999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 6 2009, 02:17 AM~15279723
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch got a seafoam green frame? that shit will be hot in that color!! :0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2009, 03:05 PM~15257924
> *LOS ANGELES PICK UP ONLY WILL SHIPED AT BUYERS EXPENCE
> FENDERS FOR A 98-02 NO DENTS  O/E 75 EACH
> 
> ...


LOL I SEE WHAT SOMEONE HAS UP THERE SLEEVE LOL


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 6 2009, 09:14 AM~15280972
> *LOL I SEE WHAT SOMEONE HAS UP THERE SLEEVE LOL
> *


:biggrin: ITS BEEN DONE HOMIE :biggrin: JUST WAITING TO BUST OUT AT THE RIGHT TIME


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GANGSTA WAYZ WILL BE OUT REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 6 2009, 09:36 AM~15281522
> *:biggrin: ITS BEEN DONE HOMIE  :biggrin:  JUST WAITING TO BUST OUT AT THE RIGHT TIME
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 6 2009, 11:16 AM~15281955
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


YOUVE SEEN IT, I WILL LET THEM SEE IT REAL SOON TOO


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 6 2009, 10:42 AM~15282173
> *YOUVE SEEN IT, I WILL LET THEM SEE IT REAL SOON TOO
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 6 2009, 11:45 AM~15282194
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  hno:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 6 2009, 09:05 AM~15281830
> *GANGSTA WAYZ WILL BE OUT REAL SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What it do Edwin :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 6 2009, 12:29 PM~15282577
> *What it do Edwin :biggrin:
> *


PM'ED YOU DOGGIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 19 2009, 11:36 AM~15126485
> *WHEN I GOT IT SECOND DAY TOOK IT TO GO GET CUTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LAST ONE I BUILT WAS CANDY, NOW LUXURY LOOK


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

ccant wait to see it.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 6 2009, 10:05 AM~15281830
> *GANGSTA WAYZ WILL BE OUT REAL SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 6 2009, 05:03 PM~15283923
> *ccant wait to see it.
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 6 2009, 10:02 AM~15280907
> *that bitch got a seafoam green frame? that shit will be hot in that color!! :0
> *


we just finished it.....looks very nice and hittin big inches :0 SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 6 2009, 08:11 PM~15286363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 7 2009, 10:24 AM~15292170
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 7 2009, 09:25 AM~15292179
> *:biggrin:
> *


have fun in vegas bro take pics


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 7 2009, 10:30 AM~15292231
> *have    fun  in vegas  bro take pics
> *


i will big dogg


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 7 2009, 09:31 AM~15292242
> *i will big dogg
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see u in san diego


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 7 2009, 10:32 AM~15292249
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: see u  in  san diego
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 6 2009, 02:17 AM~15279723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

9  8


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 6 2009, 07:17 AM~15279723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice but change them rims and tires. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Is there any frames out there that will swap with a 98-02? A ford or mercury? I wrecked my shit and bent the frame. I figured if they was all the same, it would be cheaper and eazier to find.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Oct 8 2009, 10:29 AM~15302019
> * 9  8
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 6 2009, 10:05 AM~15281830
> *GANGSTA WAYZ WILL BE OUT REAL SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2009, 06:11 PM~15286363
> *we just finished it.....looks very nice and hittin big inches :0 SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS
> *



*looks good,...

looks like the same color or damn close to the color on our 2dr*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2009, 02:15 PM~15324603
> *looks good,...
> 
> looks like the same color or damn close to the color on our 2dr
> *


 :biggrin: PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

just grinded my calipers :biggrin: pain in the ass.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 11 2009, 03:13 PM~15325501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 11 2009, 12:23 PM~15324639
> *:biggrin: PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *



*oh well,... guess it didnt happen :biggrin: *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 11 2009, 05:13 PM~15325501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now turn off your air suspension.  It will slam the ass.


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 11 2009, 07:01 PM~15327176
> *Now turn off your air suspension.  It will slam the ass.
> *


ill try that


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 11 2009, 08:35 PM~15328322
> *ill try that
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

USO NC


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 11 2009, 09:04 PM~15326593
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 11 2009, 10:35 PM~15328322
> *ill try that
> *


Mine with the air off, they get pretty low. :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 11 2009, 03:13 PM~15325501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE... :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 12 2009, 10:33 PM~15337068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whooooa, that's clean.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 12 2009, 09:33 PM~15337068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS DETAILED  SUPER CLEAN


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY FAVORITE FROM THE SHOW


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

can anyone tell me why my TRACTION CONTROL light turns on,it dint turn on before i put on the 14s. after i put them on it turns on and off and feels like its not aselerating.is this due to the 14s. and will this harm my engin later on. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 12 2009, 09:33 PM~15337068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres my old ride  happy to see its the same :biggrin: just lifts and inside...looks good.


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 13 2009, 01:01 PM~15343623
> *can anyone tell me why my TRACTION CONTROL light turns on,it dint turn on before i put on the 14s. after i put them on it turns on and off and feels like its not aselerating.is this due to the 14s. and will this harm my engin later on. PLEASE HELP.
> *


ANYONE


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 11 2009, 09:26 PM~15328784
> *USO NC
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Oct 13 2009, 01:48 PM~15344121
> *theres my old ride  happy to see its the same :biggrin: just lifts and inside...looks good.
> *


KNEW IT LOOKED FAMILIAR.STILL CLEAN THO


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 13 2009, 01:01 PM~15343623
> *can anyone tell me why my TRACTION CONTROL light turns on,it dint turn on before i put on the 14s. after i put them on it turns on and off and feels like its not aselerating.is this due to the 14s. and will this harm my engin later on. PLEASE HELP.
> *


ANYONE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 13 2009, 04:11 PM~15345078
> *ANYONE
> *


HIT THE BOTTON SO IT WILL STAY OFF


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Love these lincoln. I may sell or trade my 86 monte ls to build one of these


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 13 2009, 01:59 PM~15343604
> *MY FAVORITE FROM THE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS CAR!!!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 13 2009, 12:59 PM~15343604
> *MY FAVORITE FROM THE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LINCOLN IS BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 13 2009, 03:31 PM~15345328
> *HIT THE BOTTON SO IT WILL STAY OFF
> *


ill try that thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 13 2009, 02:14 PM~15344406
> *ANYONE
> *


are you running 5.20s


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 13 2009, 04:46 PM~15346090
> *are you running 5.20s
> *


yea why.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 13 2009, 03:59 PM~15343604
> *MY FAVORITE FROM THE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 13 2009, 04:54 PM~15346176
> *yea why.
> *


thats the reason the car cant get traction its making the traction control trip out my fleetwood did the same thing i couldnt go over 30 miles.


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 13 2009, 05:57 PM~15346871
> *thats the reason the car cant get traction its making the traction control trip out my fleetwood did the same thing i couldnt go over 30 miles.
> *


OOOOOHH that does make sence because the car does wiggle alot down the road. im going to try and turn off the traction control and see how that feels. thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Oct 12 2009, 08:33 PM~15337068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats my boy shauns ride, looking good


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 13 2009, 07:15 PM~15347825
> *OOOOOHH that does make sence because the car does wiggle alot down the road. im going to try and turn off the traction control and see how that feels. thanks Homie :thumbsup:
> *


anytime brother dont try driving it in the rain uhh scary good luck brother :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

time to redo the car


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 12 2009, 08:33 PM~15337068
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 13 2009, 02:59 PM~15343604
> *MY FAVORITE FROM THE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


No two doors yet?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 14 2009, 10:14 AM~15352879
> *No two doors yet?
> *


NOPE  I WANTED TO SEE IT TOO,


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

My daily driver :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE HAVE 2 INCH EXTENDED RENFORCED CADILLAC A-ARMS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 13 2009, 10:15 PM~15350195
> *anytime brother dont try driving it in the rain uhh scary good luck brother :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro for the advice. it worked. now i can cruse with no hastle thanks.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 05:16 PM~15357897
> *Thanks bro for the advice. it worked. now i can cruse with no hastle thanks.
> *


glad i can help brother :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T
T
M
F
T
:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Oct 14 2009, 03:14 PM~15355309
> *My daily driver :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Juiced or air suspension off? Looks good, I like that color. :thumbsup: Get that thing pinstriped.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

anybody makin the switches in the cupholder anymore???


----------



## GeedUp83 (Oct 8, 2009)

bad ass pics


----------



## GeedUp83 (Oct 8, 2009)

sick


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Oct 15 2009, 12:08 PM~15365388
> *anybody makin the switches in the cupholder anymore???
> *


Tweedy was. I think he stopped.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Dose anyone know how to remove the ABS sensor from the spindle with out fucking it up and replacing them to the 91-94 spindles? 

if it cant be done, what has everyone been doing?
just cutting the wire?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 16 2009, 06:27 AM~15375250
> *Dose anyone know how to remove the ABS sensor from the spindle with out fucking it up and replacing them to the 91-94 spindles?
> 
> if it cant be done, what has everyone been doing?
> ...


Are you doing the swap? If so use the sensor on your original spindles they will be easier to get off. Try spraying it with some WD40 and wiggling it back and forth.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 15 2009, 05:53 PM~15368972
> *Tweedy was. I think he stopped.
> *


yeah he wont even pm me back... :uh:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 16 2009, 12:08 PM~15376616
> *Are you doing the swap? If so use the sensor on your original spindles they will be easier to get off. Try spraying it with some WD40 and wiggling it back and forth.
> *


Yea im doing the swap... the ones out of the 91 have the sensor that i had to beat out...... ill try to soak them in WD40. i didnt know if there was a special tool or something to get them out with out messing them up.


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wheres All The Lincs For sale on here!???


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 15 2009, 09:36 AM~15365147
> *Juiced or air suspension off? Looks good, I like that color. :thumbsup: Get that thing pinstriped.
> *


THANKS! NOT JUICED YET.... JUST BONESTOCK SUSPENSION I WANT TO RE-CLEAR IT AND AD SOME SIMPLE STRIPING AND PATTERN THE ROOF :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Oct 17 2009, 05:17 AM~15385578
> *Wheres All The Lincs For sale on here!???
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=496514&hl=


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 17 2009, 06:15 AM~15385683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP MY TOWNCAR FAMILIA :biggrin: ITS ALMOST READY TO HIT THE BLVD :biggrin: OHHHYEAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2009, 01:44 PM~15387496
> *WHATS UP MY TOWNCAR FAMILIA :biggrin:  ITS ALMOST READY TO HIT THE BLVD :biggrin: OHHHYEAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2009, 03:44 PM~15387496
> *WHATS UP MY TOWNCAR FAMILIA :biggrin:  ITS ALMOST READY TO HIT THE BLVD :biggrin: OHHHYEAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2009, 01:44 PM~15387496
> *WHATS UP MY TOWNCAR FAMILIA :biggrin:  ITS ALMOST READY TO HIT THE BLVD :biggrin: OHHHYEAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up partner :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 17 2009, 06:15 AM~15385683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice what size subs do you have?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 17 2009, 06:15 AM~15385683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

i need both quarter panels of a 03+ lincoln towncar.does anyone kno where i can find this?


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Oct 18 2009, 08:25 AM~15391687
> *Very nice what size subs do you have?
> *


8 inch.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Someone ride in fla now


























FORGIVEN.....why you sold here again??????


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 18 2009, 11:05 PM~15395828
> *:0  :0
> *


yA thats how I was looking at the computer myself.....That pic was from todays at a show


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 18 2009, 08:09 PM~15395865
> *yA thats how I was looking at the computer myself.....That pic was from todays at a show
> *


damn anymore pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 18 2009, 11:45 PM~15396363
> *damn  anymore pics
> *


I dident go...had to work....I know someone had to take pics of it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

here yall go


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

Custom made door pillars for 98 Towncars,shoot me a pm for a quote and an idea of what you want engraved


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 18 2009, 08:51 PM~15396464
> *here yall go
> 
> 
> ...


car came out lookn nice :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 19 2009, 12:06 AM~15396709
> *car  came out lookn nice :cheesy:
> *


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 18 2009, 06:59 PM~15394923
> *8 inch.
> *


I know they hit hard


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 18 2009, 09:18 PM~15395145
> *Someone ride in fla now
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats my homeboys ride now!!! his the one on the right side!!

Car is clean as hell!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*What happened to the 2drs and Verts that were going to bust out at the Super Show???*


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 19 2009, 01:48 PM~15401680
> *What happened to the 2drs and Verts that were going to bust out at the Super Show???
> *



x2 :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Oct 19 2009, 01:44 PM~15401050
> *yeah thats my homeboys ride now!!! his the one on the right side!!
> 
> Car is clean as hell!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

One of my cars


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Oct 19 2009, 08:09 PM~15407346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

Thx gee. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Oct 19 2009, 11:09 PM~15407346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave: Hello Kricket.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING TO GET A HIGHER LOCK UP IN THE REAR?? EXAMPLE.....SHOCKS, BRAKE LINES, DRIVESHAFT???...I HAVE 10S IN THE REAR WITH MY STOCK SHOCKS,,,WHEN I TAKE THEM OFF BRAKE LINES ARE TIGHT...JUST WONDERING WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING.....THANKS


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Oct 20 2009, 01:06 PM~15412843
> *WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING TO GET A HIGHER LOCK UP IN THE REAR?? EXAMPLE.....SHOCKS, BRAKE LINES, DRIVESHAFT???...I HAVE 10S IN THE REAR WITH MY STOCK SHOCKS,,,WHEN I TAKE THEM OFF BRAKE LINES ARE TIGHT...JUST WONDERING WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING.....THANKS
> *



me i have change my brake line,driveshaft,4link


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Oct 19 2009, 10:09 PM~15407346
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good man  pics of youre setup?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HERES MY BUCKET IN FLORIDA NOW :0


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 20 2009, 01:52 PM~15413192
> *me i have change my brake line,driveshaft,4link
> *


i didnt want to do a 4 link yet,...what brake lines did u use??you think i would have to put a slip in my driveshaft just for 10s???


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Oct 20 2009, 02:29 PM~15414527
> *you think i would have to put a slip in my driveshaft just for 10s???
> *


no you dont


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

Here's my setup on my 99 Lincoln it was a 4 pump but don't need 2 pistons 2 th nose 1its doing just. Fine about 60"


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 19 2009, 11:48 AM~15401680
> *What happened to the 2drs and Verts that were going to bust out at the Super Show???
> *


DONT WORRY BOUT IT DOGG, I GOT A 4DR THAT WILL KEEP THEM ALL BUSY :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 19 2009, 01:48 PM~15401680
> *What happened to the 2drs and Verts that were going to bust out at the Super Show???
> *


They figured out they could do them and gave up. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 19 2009, 12:41 AM~15397861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice car out of Fort Wayne. Saw it in person at the Westside Picnic this year.


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 20 2009, 02:52 PM~15414215
> *HERES MY BUCKET IN FLORIDA NOW :0
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DID THE TOP BITCH IS CLEAN


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Oct 21 2009, 10:26 AM~15421483
> *WHO DID THE TOP BITCH IS CLEAN
> *


It was originaly Forgiven's car


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Oct 21 2009, 09:26 AM~15421483
> *WHO DID THE TOP BITCH IS CLEAN
> *


ONE OF THE HOMIES "OSCAR"


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Oct 19 2009, 10:09 PM~15407346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS ARE U RUNNING IN THE BACK


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 21 2009, 05:57 AM~15420355
> *Real nice car out of Fort Wayne. Saw it in person at the Westside Picnic this year.
> *


thanks bro!! :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 21 2009, 03:55 AM~15420353
> *They figured out they could do them and gave up. :0  :biggrin:
> *



* speak for urself homie :biggrin: *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Oct 21 2009, 09:59 AM~15422157
> *WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS ARE U RUNNING IN THE BACK
> *



*he has 20" fats in there, custom big travel rear suspension kit too*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Oct 20 2009, 08:48 PM~15418142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
heres a pic of when it had 4 pumps










*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

Don't have none j and won't never need them! U fools r crazy and it wasn't doing what it is now dog! :nono: but to each is own. Ill be out if u ever want too find out. Good work on the reinforcement's but u no how me and gordo get down backyard buggy baby :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Oct 21 2009, 11:12 PM~15430928
> *Don't have none j and won't never need them! U fools r crazy and it wasn't doing what it is now dog!    :nono:  but to each is own. Ill be out if u ever want too find out. Good work on the reinforcement's but u no how me and gordo get down backyard buggy baby   :thumbsup:
> *



*lol... ok bro.  * :thumbsup:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

Oh yeah. Amd that "long travel" not working working against gravity not letting it work right. 4 3 its ku but hopping no good not unless u have mad wait in there and u no that can't happen its my new daily going back too original setup but nice try g.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 11:49 PM~15430035
> * speak for urself homie  :biggrin:
> *


Just messing around... :biggrin: ...I know that shit takes time to do.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

this is my surrent setup u guys think i shuld with pumps??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 22 2009, 10:27 AM~15433574
> *this is  my surrent  setup  u guys think i shuld  with pumps??
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT BROTHA


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 22 2009, 10:02 AM~15433927
> *I LIKE IT BROTHA
> *


gracias gonna take it out maybe redo it if i decide not to put it back to stock


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 22 2009, 02:26 PM~15435632
> *gracias  gonna  take it out maybe  redo it  if  i decide  not to put it back to stock
> *


 :0 YOU CANT STOCK IT UP, THAT WOULD BE A FINE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 22 2009, 02:00 PM~15435999
> *:0 YOU CANT STOCK IT UP, THAT WOULD BE A FINE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

that set ups fuckin sick homie keep it. :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

CUZ I AIN'T A HATER LIKE U BOW DOWN TO A LINCOLN THATS GR8'R THAN U!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Oct 22 2009, 06:18 PM~15438472
> *CUZ I AIN'T A HATER LIKE U BOW DOWN TO A LINCOLN THATS GR8'R THAN U!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Oct 22 2009, 05:38 PM~15438096
> *that set ups fuckin sick homie keep it. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: its a simple setup just want to change it a little


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

my wifes 2000...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T FOR MY LINCOLN FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 22 2009, 11:27 AM~15433574
> *this is  my surrent  setup  u guys think i shuld  with pumps??
> 
> 
> ...


very clean homie


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Oct 23 2009, 04:23 PM~15448567
> *very clean homie
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any pics of reinforced rearends on these cars?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 22 2009, 09:27 AM~15433574
> *this is  my surrent  setup  u guys think i shuld  with pumps??
> 
> 
> ...


Tight!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 23 2009, 10:39 PM~15451194
> *any pics of reinforced rearends on these cars?
> *


MY OLD CAR


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 24 2009, 09:51 AM~15453820
> *MY OLD CAR
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Oct 24 2009, 11:06 AM~15453922
> *badass
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 24 2009, 12:51 PM~15453820
> *MY OLD CAR
> 
> 
> ...



wow super cleeen i like that all white classy look nice job !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 21 2009, 10:42 AM~15422013
> *ONE OF THE  HOMIES "OSCAR"
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 23 2009, 03:41 PM~15448198
> *T9T9T FOR MY LINCOLN FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


X98 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Oct 24 2009, 10:33 PM~15457546
> *X98 :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP WITH YOU BRO :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 24 2009, 09:51 AM~15453820
> *MY OLD CAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 REAR END LOOKS SICK BIG DAWG.....


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## tunasub_on_u (Jun 15, 2007)

just looked at all 654 pages, now i want one of these!!!!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Oct 26 2009, 11:23 PM~15475959
> *just looked at all 654 pages,  now i want one of these!!!!!
> *



mine daily will be here in febuary :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Oct 26 2009, 12:09 PM~15470021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE LINCOLN HOMIE...MAKES ME WANNA TRADE MY CADI FOR ONE OF THOSE... :biggrin: ...MAYBE ILL BE LUCKY TO GET SOME FINE HUNNIES LIKE THAT ONES IN THE PIC


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

TTT 4 THE LINKS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 26 2009, 09:33 AM~15468794
> *WHATS UP WITH YOU BRO :biggrin:
> *


STILL WORKIN ON MY TOWNCAR :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunasub_on_u_@Oct 26 2009, 08:23 PM~15475959
> *just looked at all 654 pages,  now i want one of these!!!!!
> *


buy mine


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Oct 26 2009, 07:32 PM~15476105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

for sale $5500


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 27 2009, 09:41 PM~15488233
> *for sale $5500
> 
> 
> ...


why is that moulding missing??? ill give you the 500 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:nicoderm: ALMOST READY..................


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 28 2009, 09:09 AM~15491595
> *:nicoderm: ALMOST READY..................
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 28 2009, 10:44 AM~15491880
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


not making san diego,  maybe on the first


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOT ALL FOUR DOOR PANNELS?
































[/quote]
STILL GOT THESE HOMIES


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 28 2009, 10:19 AM~15492169
> *not making san diego,   maybe on the first
> *


dont feel bad bro we had to cancel ourselfs


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 28 2009, 12:41 PM~15492974
> *dont feel bad bro  we  had to cancel ourselfs
> *


 :0 COOL THAN IM GOING TO PUSH FOR NEW YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i need driverside window controls (wood) panel and a driver air bag (black) for an 05 towncar :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...41H07M7JhF3Fqb7


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> GOT ALL FOUR DOOR PANNELS?


STILL GOT THESE HOMIES 
[/quote]



I just need the fuel door switch


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Oct 20 2009, 10:48 PM~15418142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MANY BATTERIES U GOT RUNNING TO THE FRONT


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

MY O/D OFF LIGHT IN MY CAR CAME ON AND IT JUST KEEPS FLASHING NOW.WHATS UP WIT THAT


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one salin 24's 26 's wit skinnies


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 28 2009, 08:06 PM~15497995
> *any one  salin 24's 26 's wit skinnies
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Oct 28 2009, 09:51 PM~15498608
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> GOT ALL FOUR DOOR PANNELS?


STILL GOT THESE HOMIES 
[/quote]


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 21 2009, 12:39 AM~15419302
> *DONT WORRY BOUT IT DOGG, I GOT A 4DR THAT WILL KEEP THEM ALL BUSY :biggrin:
> *


noumsayin


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Oct 29 2009, 06:36 PM~15507704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Oct 29 2009, 05:36 PM~15507704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Oct 29 2009, 05:36 PM~15507704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 29 2009, 10:35 AM~15503746
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Oct 29 2009, 06:36 PM~15507704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Oct 28 2009, 08:21 PM~15496776
> *MY O/D OFF LIGHT IN MY CAR CAME ON AND IT JUST KEEPS FLASHING NOW.WHATS UP WIT THAT
> *


 :0


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2009, 01:23 PM~15515628
> *
> *


badass!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2009, 02:23 PM~15515628
> *
> *


HES THE ONE THAT GOT ME INTO TOWNCARS  ONE OF MY FAVORITES


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 31 2009, 10:20 AM~15522042
> *HES THE ONE THAT GOT ME INTO TOWNCARS   ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 30 2009, 04:55 PM~15517072
> *
> 
> 
> *


nice pics of my tc much props :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

:biggrin: 9 :biggrin: 8 :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 31 2009, 10:20 AM~15522042
> *HES THE ONE THAT GOT ME INTO TOWNCARS   ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> *


both of you guys made me buy a lincoln .. edwin /frankie doing it big with the t.c. i use to ask you guys all kindds of questions im sure you guys got sick of it for awile much props homies :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 1 2009, 10:48 PM~15533520
> *both of you guys made me buy a lincoln .. edwin /frankie doing it big with the t.c. i use to ask you guys all kindds of questions im sure you guys got sick of it for awile much props homies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 2 2009, 12:48 AM~15533520
> *both of you guys made me buy a lincoln .. edwin /frankie doing it big with the t.c. i use to ask you guys all kindds of questions im sure you guys got sick of it for awile much props homies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

here is my 99 with the spindle swap done


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 31 2009, 10:20 AM~15522042
> *HES THE ONE THAT GOT ME INTO TOWNCARS   ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> *




AHHHHH! HOW SWEET! U MADE ME BLUSH :happysad:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 1 2009, 10:48 PM~15533520
> *both of you guys made me buy a lincoln .. edwin /frankie doing it big with the t.c. i use to ask you guys all kindds of questions im sure you guys got sick of it for awile much props homies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




SHIT LOOKS REALLY GOOD!!!!!!!!!!


HELL NAH! ALWAYS GLAD TO HELP! SHIT AS MUCH SHIT AS I WENT THREW W/ THAT CAR. ALWAYS HAPPY TO HELP WHEN I CAN!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 2 2009, 09:59 AM~15536427
> *SHIT LOOKS REALLY GOOD!!!!!!!!!!
> HELL NAH! ALWAYS GLAD TO HELP! SHIT AS MUCH SHIT AS I WENT THREW W/ THAT CAR. ALWAYS HAPPY TO HELP WHEN I CAN!
> *


thanks big homie youve always been good to me
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks for the props fellaz old pic cars in a million pieces right now :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 31 2009, 12:20 PM~15522042
> *HES THE ONE THAT GOT ME INTO TOWNCARS   ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> *





X2...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 1 2009, 11:48 PM~15533520
> *both of you guys made me buy a lincoln .. edwin /frankie doing it big with the t.c. i use to ask you guys all kindds of questions im sure you guys got sick of it for awile much props homies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW WHATS UP BIG DOGG I AINT NEW TO THIS I BUILT TO RIDE  WE CAN CARELESS ABOUT A MAGAZINE SHOOT BEEN THEIR DONE THAT  WE ON THEM STREETS PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 10:16 AM~15536609
> *YOU KNOW WHATS UP BIG DOGG I AINT NEW TO THIS I BUILT TO RIDE  WE CAN CARELESS ABOUT A MAGAZINE SHOOT BEEN THEIR DONE THAT   WE ON THEM STREETS PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CHINAMAN YESTURDAY IN CANOGA PARK SHOW


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY HOMIE MALO FROM MAJESTICS TOO WAS REPPIN YESTURDAY  HIS COMMING OUT WITH SOME NEW WORK SOON


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

those are some bad ass town cars from the big majestics damm :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 2 2009, 11:54 AM~15537027
> *those are some bad ass town cars from the big majestics damm  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: WE HAVE MORE COMMING OUT REAL SOON


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 10:44 AM~15536899
> *CHINAMAN YESTURDAY IN CANOGA PARK SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


TTTfor 1 clean ass towncar.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 2 2009, 10:05 AM~15536493
> *thanks for the props fellaz old pic cars in a million pieces right now  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Can't wait until its all back together!


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Nov 1 2009, 03:43 PM~15529070
> *nice pics of my tc much props :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS BIG DAWG  
THATS A BADD LOOKIN' TOWN CAR :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 10:44 AM~15536899
> *CHINAMAN YESTURDAY IN CANOGA PARK SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin the seats


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 2 2009, 06:41 PM~15539835
> *im diggin the seats
> *


me too!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 10:44 AM~15536899
> *CHINAMAN YESTURDAY IN CANOGA PARK SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

NICE PICS edwin n nice tcs


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

I DONT SEE NO PICS EDWIN :uh:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 2 2009, 11:15 PM~15542927
> *I DONT SEE NO PICS EDWIN :uh:
> *


Bandwidth Exceeded = posted to many pics :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

can someone post the link to the topic on putting Cadillac upper A-arms on a Town Car.... i cant seem to find it now...........
thanks fo the help.


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR TOWN CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

I know lincolns hold up pretty good for along time,I was just wondering how many people are pushing 180k+ on their cars?But honestly 90% of these cars on here look like they've only got 3k on them nice builds.


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bghds64_@Nov 2 2009, 11:24 PM~15544621
> *I know lincolns hold up pretty good for along time,I was just wondering how many people are pushing 180k+ on their cars?But honestly 90% of these cars on here look like they've only got 3k on them nice builds.
> *


mine had almost 200k when i had it and it held pretty good put in about 15k miles on it the three years i had it now its used as a daily, the guy hasnt had any complains


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 2 2009, 11:25 PM~15543063
> *can someone post the link to the topic on putting Cadillac upper A-arms on a Town Car.... i cant seem to find it now...........
> thanks fo the help.
> *


anyone?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 2 2009, 09:15 PM~15542927
> *I DONT SEE NO PICS EDWIN :uh:
> *


  IM ON TIME OUT WITH PHOTOBUCKET :angry:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 3 2009, 10:36 AM~15548611
> * IM ON TIME OUT WITH PHOTOBUCKET :angry:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bghds64+Nov 2 2009, 10:24 PM~15544621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the dealership, you rarely see these cars in for any type of major work... just routine maintenance. They hold up nicely if they're taken care of...


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bghds64_@Nov 3 2009, 12:24 AM~15544621
> *I know lincolns hold up pretty good for along time,I was just wondering how many people are pushing 180k+ on their cars?But honestly 90% of these cars on here look like they've only got 3k on them nice builds.
> *



I got a 99 with 340k on it :0   runs better then my 98 with 125k :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 3 2009, 11:50 AM~15548704
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP HOMIE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 3 2009, 10:32 AM~15549079
> *I got a 99 with 340k on it :0      runs better then my 98 with 125k :0
> *


 :0 damn and i thought i was gonna have to put mine outa of its missery its at 128k i was like fuck i only got 72k to go :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn how many miles :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 3 2009, 12:32 PM~15549079
> *I got a 99 with 340k on it :0      runs better then my 98 with 125k :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mines a 2000 with 133k on it and it rides like a champ with some cold ass AC :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

my 2002 tc has only 51xxx miles on it


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MINES A 99 WITH 127XXX :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Oct 28 2009, 06:20 PM~15496756
> *HOW MANY BATTERIES U GOT RUNNING TO THE FRONT
> *


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

Tried 2 3 different ways and went og on it 6 battery on it and its doing just fine it hoops really good what u doing with yours . And that dude Groc006 that's asking about putting In cady arms what due u want to no?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I have a 99 with 140,000 on it. Still has lots of power. Isn't the best in the Ohio winters though.


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

yup yup my 99 just hit 131xxx the other day still running like a champ


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Top shot!









touched up the engine..








Getting some air...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Nov 4 2009, 04:35 AM~15557624
> *Tried 2 3 different ways and went og on it 6 battery on it and its doing just fine it hoops really good what u doing with yours . And that dude Groc006 that's asking about putting In cady arms what due u want to no?
> *



There was a Topic On here somewhere. some guys are using Caddi Upper A-arms
on the 98-20002 TC's. i just cant find that topic anymore, i wanted to know the years of the caddi and what else is needed to do, to use the caddi A-arms
like im sure ball joints, Bushings , etc.

i think id rather use the Caddi A-arms then extending the Factory TC A-arms.
and i think i read on there that they are already 1" longer.
but everyone has there own preferance.

any help would be appriciated.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Still not dont with the engine compartment.
Still gotta add a lil chrome,wire looms and some stripping and leafing.
Next,cleaning up my trunk a little!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> Getting some air...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2009, 11:23 AM~15559625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ANOTHER RIDER  WHATS GOOD WITH YOU LIL RICC? SEMIRA CHINGON HOMIE,CANT WAIT TO BUST MINE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2009, 12:04 PM~15560018
> *Top shot!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 4 2009, 11:10 AM~15560068
> *There was a Topic On here somewhere. some guys are using Caddi Upper A-arms
> on the 98-20002 TC's. i just cant find that topic anymore, i wanted to know the years of the caddi and what else is needed to do, to use the caddi A-arms
> like im sure ball joints, Bushings , etc.
> ...



Thay can b any A-arms from 80 to a 92 fleetwood or even big body's ur choice lil modification to the ball joints and remove the bar in the back replace them with bolts and nuts and there good ill. Post pics 4 u but thay work hell of good g


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Nov 4 2009, 05:26 PM~15561765
> *Thay can b any A-arms from 80 to a 92 fleetwood or even big body's ur choice  lil modification to the ball joints and remove the bar in the back replace them with bolts and nuts  and there good ill. Post pics 4 u but thay work hell of good g
> *



Hell yea, thanks for the help... id love to see pics :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2009, 12:23 PM~15559625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HONESTLY THIS ONE OF THE BADDEST LINCS OUT THERE DAWG OTHER THEN MINE LOL NAH IM PLAYING DAWG.BIG PROPS FOR A BAS ASS LINC


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 4 2009, 03:51 PM~15562045
> *Hell yea, thanks for the help... id love to see pics  :thumbsup:
> *


THIS MIGHT HELP YOU BRO  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364484


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 4 2009, 06:37 PM~15562381
> *THIS MIGHT HELP YOU BRO
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364484
> *


Thanks FORGIVEN, but i already been though all those pages..and i already have the older TC spindles ready to go on but i wanna do the Caddi arms

the topic im looking for was mainly for putting Caddi A-arms on a 98-02 TC

Good looking out tho...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 4 2009, 03:44 PM~15562429
> *Thanks  FORGIVEN, but i already been though all those pages..and i already have the older TC spindles ready to go on but i wanna do the Caddi arms
> 
> the topic im looking for was mainly for putting Caddi A-arms on a 98-02 TC
> ...


cant u put aarms from early 80 linc tc????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 4 2009, 04:44 PM~15562429
> *Thanks  FORGIVEN, but i already been though all those pages..and i already have the older TC spindles ready to go on but i wanna do the Caddi arms
> 
> the topic im looking for was mainly for putting Caddi A-arms on a 98-02 TC
> ...


OKAE I HAD THE 90 A ARMS AND THEY WORKED REAL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HERE ARE THE 90 A ARMS :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 4 2009, 04:35 PM~15562369
> *HONESTLY THIS ONE OF THE BADDEST LINCS OUT THERE DAWG OTHER THEN MINE LOL NAH IM PLAYING DAWG.BIG PROPS FOR A BAS ASS LINC
> *


Damn homie! on the real thank you for the props! Im trying to do all the lil things now so it can look good from front to bacc,inside and out!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 4 2009, 12:45 PM~15560392
> * THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ANOTHER RIDER   WHATS GOOD WITH YOU LIL RICC? SEMIRA CHINGON HOMIE,CANT WAIT TO BUST MINE OUT :biggrin:
> *


QVO homeboy!
all is good homie!
Cant wait to see the new ride homie, but its probly going to be so chingon I will have to get rid of mine homie!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2009, 06:40 PM~15563485
> *QVO homeboy!
> all is good homie!
> Cant wait to see the new ride homie, but its probly going to be so chingon I will have to get rid of mine homie!
> ...


CHALES HOMIE, NEVER THAT, MINES IS GOING TO BE ALL STOCK LIKE IT CAME FROM THE DEALER :biggrin: THATS WHAT IM GOING FOR NOW


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 10:44 AM~15536899
> *CHINAMAN YESTURDAY IN CANOGA PARK SHOW
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2009, 11:04 AM~15560018
> *Top shot!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S 1 BAD PIC ALL CARS HITTN SWITCHES.


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

THAT CLIP WAS SO FUCKIN TIGHT. SICK SHIT HOMIE SICK SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Nov 5 2009, 11:10 AM~15570286
> *NICE
> 
> 
> ...


One of the all time BEST shoot out seens in a movie!!!
Watching it on a high def TV with the surround sound tuened UP is the SHIT!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 11:44 AM~15536899
> *CHINAMAN YESTURDAY IN CANOGA PARK SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


love the seats homie!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 4 2009, 07:15 PM~15562699
> *OKAE I HAD THE 90 A ARMS AND THEY WORKED REAL GOOD HOMIE
> *



How much Modification was involved?
or did they bolt right up??


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 5 2009, 02:24 PM~15572227
> *How much Modification was involved?
> or did they bolt right up??
> *


MY HOMIE BIG JOHN DID IT AT HOW HIGH HYDROS IN LANCASTER CA :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 5 2009, 05:50 PM~15573204
> *MY HOMIE BIG JOHN DID IT AT HOW HIGH HYDROS IN LANCASTER CA  :biggrin:
> *


Got ya......well i found the Topic i was looking for.

if anyone is interested check it out.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=425036&st=


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 5 2009, 05:17 PM~15573986
> *Got ya......well i found the Topic i was looking for.
> 
> if anyone is interested check it out.
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKS GOOD TOO


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=425036&st=
[/quote]

That's exactly like mine Looks it works hell of good G!..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

anyone no what was causee my turn signals to sound like they are constantly on, except for when i apply the brake it goes away? ITS DRIVING ME NUTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 5 2009, 01:02 PM~15572000
> *love the seats homie!
> *


 :biggrin: LINC LOOKIN GOOD FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 01:44 PM~15536899
> *CHINAMAN YESTURDAY IN CANOGA PARK SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well... Finaly did my Spindle swap....and let me tell you what a pain in the ass that was. Everything on the Passenger side was a BITCH...
So after 10 hours of working on that whore of a car its finaly done.
It need a serious wheel alignment and re-bleed the brakes but other than that; that bitch is sittin pretty in 14's :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 6 2009, 10:47 PM~15587268
> *Well... Finaly did my Spindle swap....and let me tell you what a pain in the ass that was. Everything on the Passenger side was a BITCH...
> So after 10 hours of working on that whore of a car its finaly done.
> It need a serious wheel alignment and re-bleed the brakes but other than that; that bitch is sittin pretty in 14's :biggrin:
> ...


looks good man i so need to get mine done!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

heres my linc.."nasty town" coming out this spring


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Im having a small problem with my 99 lincoln.when i turn the car off and remove the key,the fuel pump stays on.i can still hear it whinning.maybe this has happend to someone before and can help me out.im thinking one of the relays is fucked up.does anyone kno which relay is for the fuel pump?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Nov 7 2009, 10:39 AM~15591211
> *Im having a small problem with my 99 lincoln.when i turn the car off and remove the key,the fuel pump stays on.i can still hear it whinning.maybe this has happend to someone before and can help me out.im thinking one of the relays is fucked up.does anyone kno which relay is for the fuel pump?
> *


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 7 2009, 11:57 AM~15591757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate you help.it was relay 1.it must of got stuck "open",letting power run through it.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 6 2009, 08:47 PM~15587268
> *Well... Finaly did my Spindle swap....and let me tell you what a pain in the ass that was. Everything on the Passenger side was a BITCH...
> So after 10 hours of working on that whore of a car its finaly done.
> It need a serious wheel alignment and re-bleed the brakes but other than that; that bitch is sittin pretty in 14's :biggrin:
> ...


  NICE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Nov 7 2009, 12:51 PM~15590938
> *heres my linc.."nasty town" coming out this spring
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Nov 7 2009, 09:51 AM~15590938
> *heres my linc.."nasty town" coming out this spring
> 
> 
> ...


all i got left to do is the seats,headliner,chrome undies in the front and shell be ready for next year!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

ttt for the towncar fest


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I took this pic today


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 03:33 PM~15599605
> *I took this pic today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 03:33 PM~15599605
> *I took this pic today
> 
> 
> ...


I love this townie!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got alot more pics


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

im looking at getting one a 2000 any comen problems post them thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 7 2009, 05:43 PM~15592688
> * NICE
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Nov 7 2009, 01:23 PM~15592257
> *i appreciate you help.it was relay 1.it must of got stuck "open",letting power run through it.
> *












If any circuit is "open" within the relay then no power will flow at all. The circuit between pins '86' and '85' is the pull in circuit for the armature in the circuit between pins '87' and '30'. When the low current circuit is energized, the coil pulls in the armature on the high current side which allows for high current loads to operate such as the fuel pump, air compressor for the air suspension, etc. There are alot of things that can go wrong with the relays... but an open in either circuit wouldn't supply any power to the load.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 03:33 PM~15599605
> *I took this pic today
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic homie


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

MY BUCKET


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 8 2009, 10:37 PM~15603663
> *MY BUCKET
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Measy (Nov 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Nov 8 2009, 04:32 PM~15599990
> *I love this townie!!
> *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 9 2009, 08:28 AM~15605596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

im




































japan :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 9 2009, 12:32 PM~15608525
> *im
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 ive wouldve thought the setup on the yellow tc was goin to be all chrome n tricked out but not bad


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 9 2009, 01:32 PM~15608525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL HOMIE


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 9 2009, 09:25 AM~15605581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 9 2009, 02:25 PM~15609708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a great pic there


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 9 2009, 02:25 PM~15609708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rides dawg! :thumbsup:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 9 2009, 01:37 AM~15603663
> *MY BUCKET
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 9 2009, 12:32 PM~15608525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 9 2009, 02:25 PM~15609708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE DAT?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

REAL CLEAN


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 10 2009, 01:23 PM~15622006
> *REAL CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


sicc :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Nov 10 2009, 04:23 PM~15622006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X83


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 10 2009, 02:26 PM~15622040
> *sicc :biggrin:
> *


YES IT IS


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 10 2009, 01:23 PM~15622006
> *REAL CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 10:44 AM~15536899
> *CHINAMAN YESTURDAY IN CANOGA PARK SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET LINCOLN BIG HOMIE


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

:nono: :guns:


----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 10:44 AM~15536899
> *CHINAMAN YESTURDAY IN CANOGA PARK SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


THATS TIGHT!


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Nov 10 2009, 10:44 PM~15629083
> *SWEET LINCOLN BIG HOMIE
> *


I like them seats.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 10 2009, 01:23 PM~15622006
> *REAL CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 10 2009, 01:23 PM~15622006
> *REAL CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 25 2009, 12:16 AM~13104616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE THE CLEANEST ONES OUT THEIR BY FAR


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 11 2009, 03:51 PM~15635849
> *THESE ARE THE CLEANEST ONES OUT THEIR BY FAR
> *


damm thats the shit :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2009, 11:52 AM~14283326
> *SPEECHLESS
> 
> 
> ...


  best one yet  and cleanest


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 10 2009, 01:23 PM~15622006
> *REAL CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

gettin these for my setup


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 12 2009, 05:17 PM~15647331
> *gettin these for my setup
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 10:44 AM~15536899
> *CHINAMAN YESTURDAY IN CANOGA PARK SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats China 4 ya! Tell homie i said wut up! And to stop running when he see's my camera! :biggrin: 

How u been brotha?? Long time Mr Ed! :angel: :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 13 2009, 03:17 PM~15657817
> *Thats China 4 ya! Tell homie i said wut up! And to stop running when he see's my camera!  :biggrin:
> 
> How u been brotha??  Long time Mr Ed!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


WEST WIT IT MY BROTHER? MAN IM READY WHEN YOU ARE, I HAD TO COME BACC HARD ON THESE SUCCAS THAT GOT MY NAME IN THIER MOUTHS. GET AT ME HOMIE


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

to the top,,,,for these hot ass town cars


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 13 2009, 06:07 PM~15658892
> *WEST WIT IT MY BROTHER? MAN IM READY WHEN YOU ARE, I HAD TO COME BACC HARD ON THESE SUCCAS THAT GOT MY NAME IN THIER MOUTHS. GET AT ME HOMIE
> *


Deezam fam! How you always do dat? You never be on here and then as soon "someone say yo name" :cheesy: .... THERE YOU CE!

-But will do big homie! Im trying to get back to it pronto. Im done with being out the game :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 12 2009, 05:59 PM~15647135
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 13 2009, 11:20 AM~15655456
> *NICE
> *


  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

*SAN DIEGO TOWN 

JUST II LOWW C.C.*


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

*DOING BIG THINGS 

JUST II LOWW C.C.  *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 14 2009, 08:31 AM~15662924
> *ttt
> *


X98 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Nov 14 2009, 10:17 AM~15663550
> *X98 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 13 2009, 10:28 PM~15660532
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDAS HOMIE :biggrin: GO TO PHOENIX MY RIDE WILL BE THEIR


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2009, 11:38 AM~15664030
> *QUE ONDAS HOMIE :biggrin: GO TO PHOENIX MY RIDE WILL BE THEIR
> *


when is it ???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 14 2009, 01:36 PM~15664382
> *when is it ???
> *


I THINK THAT SHOW IS IN MARCH


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2009, 01:40 PM~15664744
> *I THINK THAT SHOW IS IN MARCH
> *


 :0


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 11 2009, 03:51 PM~15635849
> *THESE ARE THE CLEANEST ONES OUT THEIR BY FAR
> *


 :biggrin: X2, I SAW AN ALL BLACK ONE FROM LA THAT WUZ SO CLEAN LOOKIN IT MADE ME WANT ONE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

some pics of mine from yesterdays show


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Nov 15 2009, 10:53 AM~15669985
> *some pics of mine from yesterdays show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR MONDAY


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 16 2009, 12:47 PM~15679235
> * TTT FOR MONDAY
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 16 2009, 10:47 AM~15679235
> * TTT FOR MONDAY
> *


its ok for a monday , qvo edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Nov 16 2009, 12:30 PM~15679634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP ABEL :biggrin: NEW PICS BROTHA??


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 16 2009, 01:49 PM~15679852
> *WHATS UP DOGGIE
> WHATS UP ABEL :biggrin:  NEW PICS BROTHA??
> *



not now man my coupe is in my garage i had some framework to do but the linc is comming soon for some work


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 16 2009, 12:50 PM~15679866
> *not now man my coupe is in my garage i had some framework to do but the linc is comming soon for some work
> *


 :0 :0 PICS OF THE COUPE :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 16 2009, 03:15 PM~15680668
> *:0  :0  PICS OF THE COUPE :biggrin:
> *


x2 we need that asap


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

BE CAREFUL WHAT U ASK FOR, IMMA GIVE U WHAT U CAME FOR!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Page 666. hno:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

not anymore :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE TOWNCARS WILL POST MINE SOON.


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 17 2009, 04:52 AM~15688828
> *Page 666.  hno:
> *


 :0 THAT'S NOT GOOD :0


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

bump to get us to next page :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Nov 17 2009, 04:58 AM~15688835
> *TTMFT FOR THE TOWNCARS WILL POST MINE SOON.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

next


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

NEXT :0


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Nov 17 2009, 08:00 AM~15689456
> *bump to get us to next page :biggrin:
> *


X98 :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 16 2009, 12:15 PM~15680668
> *:0  :0  PICS OF THE COUPE :biggrin:
> *


wheres the pics of your new Linc?? :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 17 2009, 11:27 AM~15690631
> *wheres the pics of your new Linc?? :cheesy:
> *


I GOT A HATER ON HERE, SO I WILL WAIT FOR HIM IN PHOENIX  HE THINKS IM NEW TO THIS, BUT ILL BE READY


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louisville chevy (Feb 1, 2008)

hey just got me a 99 TC from lincoln james..... anyone know where i can see some chrome suspension pics.... oh and mine has a 94 frame under it too


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 12 2009, 03:59 PM~15647135
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Nov 9 2009, 10:56 PM~15616199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LIKE THE SET UP


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

bump :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 17 2009, 11:40 AM~15692021
> *LIKE THE SET UP
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 17 2009, 09:30 AM~15690662
> *I GOT A HATER ON HERE, SO I WILL WAIT FOR HIM IN PHOENIX  HE THINKS IM NEW TO THIS, BUT ILL BE READY
> *


 :0


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 17 2009, 12:02 PM~15692218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 17 2009, 01:11 PM~15692312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SICK :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Nov 17 2009, 12:35 PM~15691973
> * hey just got me a 99 TC from lincoln james..... anyone know where i can see some chrome suspension pics.... oh and mine has a 94 frame under it too
> *


 :0


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 17 2009, 04:11 PM~15692312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 17 2009, 03:01 PM~15692214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey anymore of this one?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 17 2009, 04:02 PM~15692228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

YEAH YEAH YEAH!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Nov 17 2009, 05:06 PM~15694526
> *hey anymore of this one?
> *


thats the only pic i took of that one


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Nov 17 2009, 07:47 PM~15696496
> *YEAH YEAH YEAH!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louisville chevy (Feb 1, 2008)

hey sense i have the 94 frame will a 99 bumper still bolt up? right now all i have is the cover on it but i want to put an actuall bumper back in b4 i hook up the juice. just wondering if anyone's ever dont the swap b4 and had this issue..... because of the swap 13's fit real nice


----------



## louisville chevy (Feb 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

IM COMMING SOON  TIC TOC TIC TOC


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2009, 09:33 AM~15702700
> *IM COMMING SOON  TIC TOC TIC TOC
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i got a big body for sale or trade 98 and up towncar hooked up pm me if intristed for piks i got bout 15k invested in it. im in miami


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 10 2009, 07:24 PM~15626600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Nov 17 2009, 08:47 PM~15696496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. GOON_@Nov 18 2009, 04:15 PM~15706049
> *:0  :worship:
> *



GOOD LOOKING MR. GOON


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE CLEANEST FOUR DOOR LUXURY CARS :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2009, 12:33 PM~15702700
> *IM COMMING SOON  TIC TOC TIC TOC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2009, 12:33 PM~15702700
> *IM COMMING SOON  TIC TOC TIC TOC
> 
> 
> ...


  What did the E&G half top set you back?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 19 2009, 05:52 AM~15712236
> * What did the E&G half top set you back?
> *


YEAH TOO MUCH BUT GOT IT DONE  THANKS ON THAT INFO HOMIE


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 11:46 AM~15713670
> *YEAH TOO MUCH BUT GOT IT DONE   THANKS ON THAT INFO HOMIE
> *


Not a problem. It looks nice.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 19 2009, 10:50 AM~15713726
> *Not a problem. It looks nice.
> *


WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT DONE BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

QVOLE FRANKIE :wave: :wave: :wave: MY LINCOLN :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 18 2009, 07:26 PM~15706789
> *TTT FOR THE CLEANEST FOUR DOOR LUXURY CARS :biggrin:
> *


what about those caddy big bodies??? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 19 2009, 10:57 AM~15713807
> *what about those caddy big bodies??? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT ONE IN THE WORKS TOO HOMIE I JUST LIKE HOW THE TOWNCAR RIDES BETTER :biggrin: BUT I LOVE BIG BODIES TOO, YOU GOT ONE OF MY FAVORITES CLEAN AND YOU DIP IT HOMIE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 09:55 AM~15713795
> *QVOLE FRANKIE :wave:  :wave:  :wave: MY LINCOLN :0  :0
> *





IM WAITIN! GIVIN ME THE ITCH TO DO UP ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 19 2009, 11:57 AM~15713807
> *what about those caddy big bodies??? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



they look like shit :uh: ... joke boss :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 19 2009, 11:03 AM~15713903
> *IM WAITIN! GIVIN ME THE ITCH TO DO UP ANOTHER ONE!
> *


ITS ON HIS WAY HOMIE  I THINK YOU SHOULD FRANKIE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP ABEL :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 12:22 PM~15714117
> *WHATS UP ABEL :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



nothing much man taking care of the familly you?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 19 2009, 11:29 AM~15714199
> *nothing much man taking care of the familly you?
> *


YEAH ME TOO BROTHA TRYING TO FINISH THIS LINCOLN, OTHER THAN THAT IM GOOD, HOWS THE FAMILY? AND MY BLACK LINCOLN :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 12:40 PM~15714322
> *YEAH ME TOO BROTHA TRYING TO FINISH THIS LINCOLN, OTHER THAN THAT IM GOOD, HOWS THE FAMILY? AND MY BLACK LINCOLN :biggrin:
> *



the familly is good  and youre lincoln is waiting for some new stuff :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Nov 19 2009, 09:59 AM~15713844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 19 2009, 12:03 PM~15714523
> *the familly is good   and youre lincoln is waiting for some new stuff :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 19 2009, 12:07 PM~15714553
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: U KNOW I HAVE TO HAVE BOTH AGAIN


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 11:31 AM~15714788
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: U KNOW I HAVE TO HAVE BOTH AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 10:31 AM~15714788
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: U KNOW I HAVE TO HAVE BOTH AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 19 2009, 04:32 PM~15717123
> *:0
> *


THOSE WERE MY OLD ONES NOW I GOT ME MY NEW ONES :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 03:55 PM~15717305
> *THOSE WERE MY OLD ONES NOW I GOT ME MY NEW ONES :biggrin:
> *


BOSS BALLIN


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

STR8SKY ON DA FREEWAY


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

Do some of y'all have shocks in the rear with hydros cause I have the factory springs in the back and it's bouncy ass hell 
just wanna see some options I was planning on getting acumulators


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

yea i got some rancho's in my ride some 32 inch ones i got from a 4x4 shop for 61 bucks u can barely see them but they are on there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 19 2009, 08:20 PM~15718224
> *STR8SKY  ON DA FREEWAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 19 2009, 06:50 PM~15718593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The homie Q ride


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Nov 19 2009, 05:42 PM~15718506
> *Do some of y'all have shocks in the rear with hydros cause I have the factory springs in the back and it's bouncy ass hell
> just wanna see some options I was planning on getting acumulators
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: SHOCKS ON MINE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 19 2009, 09:35 PM~15719170
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: SHOCKS ON MINE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname+Nov 19 2009, 07:20 PM~15718224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 badass linc


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 02:55 PM~15717305
> *THOSE WERE MY OLD ONES NOW I GOT ME MY NEW ONES :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 19 2009, 07:35 PM~15719170
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: SHOCKS ON MINE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Wat size cause I think I have 10 or 12'' cyilnders 
and can I buy them at auto zone


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

Also does the shocks with hydros improve ride quality


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY TOWN CARS FOR SALE OR TRADE IN MIAMI LET ME KNO PM ME


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Nov 19 2009, 08:36 PM~15721585
> *Also does the shocks with hydros improve ride quality
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 11:31 AM~15714788
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: U KNOW I HAVE TO HAVE BOTH AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the same way my linc is my daily, and one of my two lacs is the ones I show but the lincs so clean I can show that bitch to sometimes I don't no what to do!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Buy the ford F-150 shocks from the same year trucks, they are direct bolt in and you can use them with up to 12" cylinders.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what cylinders do most people run in the back of these?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what size :biggrin:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

Don't no about anyone else but I'm running 20" cylinders on mine ooooh yeah!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Nov 19 2009, 09:54 PM~15722603
> *I'm the same way my linc is my daily,  and one of my two  lacs is the ones I show but the lincs so clean I can show that bitch to sometimes I don't no what to do!
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 19 2009, 06:20 PM~15718224
> *STR8SKY  ON DA FREEWAY
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: nice pic  HERES ANOTHER ONE ON THE STREETS   BOTH LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Nov 20 2009, 12:54 AM~15722603
> *I'm the same way my linc is my daily,  and one of my two  lacs is the ones I show but the lincs so clean I can show that bitch to sometimes I don't no what to do!
> *


Boy that sounds like a terrible problem to have. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 11:54 AM~15713780
> *WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT DONE BROTHA :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure it will be nice if it is anything like your last one.


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 20 2009, 12:54 AM~15723245
> *Buy the ford F-150 shocks from the same year trucks, they are direct bolt in and you can use them with up to 12" cylinders.
> *



So a 99 f-150 truck shocks should work on my 99 town car 
thanx


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 20 2009, 11:08 AM~15726787
> *:biggrin: nice pic  HERES ANOTHER ONE ON THE STREETS    BOTH LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> ...



Good looking!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Nov 20 2009, 03:13 PM~15728698
> *Good looking!
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOURE DOING TO IT HOMIE  :biggrin: SHOULD LOOK REAL NICE AGAIN.........


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 19 2009, 05:20 PM~15718224
> *STR8SKY  ON DA FREEWAY
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 20 2009, 02:15 PM~15728718
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOURE DOING TO IT HOMIE   :biggrin: SHOULD LOOK REAL NICE AGAIN.........
> *



i ain't doing nothing. just chillin.


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Nov 20 2009, 03:16 PM~15728737
> *i ain't doing nothing. just chillin.
> *


  OKAE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Nov 19 2009, 07:42 PM~15718506
> *Do some of y'all have shocks in the rear with hydros cause I have the factory springs in the back and it's bouncy ass hell
> just wanna see some options I was planning on getting acumulators
> *


Get accumulators. Best choice I ever made.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 19 2009, 05:20 PM~15718224
> *STR8SKY  ON DA FREEWAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Nov 20 2009, 10:46 AM~15726520
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


 Ill find them right. Now :biggrin:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Oct 19 2009, 08:09 PM~15407346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There is my stinking Lincoln if u want to c the setup on this go too page 652 .


----------



## louisville chevy (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@Nov 18 2009, 12:45 PM~15702230
> *hey sense i have the 94 frame will a 99 bumper still bolt up? right now all i have is the cover on it but i want to put an actuall bumper back in b4 i hook up the juice. just wondering if anyone's ever dont the swap b4 and had this issue..... because of the swap 13's fit real nice
> *


??? 

town cars! TTT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Nov 20 2009, 01:23 PM~15728798
> *:biggrin:
> *


LYING ASS SUCCA, YOU JUST TOLD ME YOU MADE IT A 4DR CONVERTIBLE ALL DOORS OPENING WITH A SUEDE ROLL CAGE :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 21 2009, 11:59 AM~15737387
> *LYING ASS SUCCA, YOU JUST TOLD ME YOU MADE IT A 4DR CONVERTIBLE ALL DOORS OPENING WITH A SUEDE ROLL CAGE :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 I THOUGHT SO............. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 21 2009, 10:59 AM~15737387
> *LYING ASS SUCCA, YOU JUST TOLD ME YOU MADE IT A 4DR CONVERTIBLE ALL DOORS OPENING WITH A SUEDE ROLL CAGE :cheesy:
> *




:uh: man i told you not to say shit....damn bacc to the drawing board.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 11:31 AM~15714788
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: U KNOW I HAVE TO HAVE BOTH AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


I seen the green one at a dealer ship for sale a while back


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 19 2009, 05:50 PM~15718593
> *yea i got some rancho's  in my ride  some  32 inch ones  i got from a 4x4 shop for 61 bucks  u can barely see them but they are on there
> 
> 
> ...


I told you to stop stealing the emblems off my truck :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 21 2009, 09:15 PM~15741636
> *I told you to stop stealing the emblems off my truck  :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 21 2009, 11:14 PM~15741630
> *I seen the green one at a dealer ship for sale a while back
> *


YEAH I SOLD IT TO ONE OF MY HOMIES AND I GUESS HE GOT RID OF IT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 23 2009, 04:57 PM~15757750
> *T9T9T
> *


qvo edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 23 2009, 06:39 PM~15758177
> *qvo edwin
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE, IM FIGHTING A CASE RIGHT NOW DOGG  AINT LOOKING GOOD FOR ME :angry:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 23 2009, 11:37 AM~15753435
> *YEAH I SOLD IT TO ONE OF MY HOMIES AND I GUESS HE GOT RID OF IT
> *


man it was nice to


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 23 2009, 07:04 PM~15758492
> *man it was nice to
> *


I GOT SOMETHING BETTER COMMING OUT SOON HOMIE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 23 2009, 06:03 PM~15758480
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE, IM FIGHTING A CASE RIGHT NOW DOGG   AINT LOOKING GOOD FOR ME :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 hope for the best bro


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

True 06 tc for sell fully done up pm if ur serious and ill give the price


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 23 2009, 08:17 PM~15759397
> *:0  :0 hope  for the best    bro
> *


I GOT MY FAITH BRO


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 24 2009, 12:18 PM~15767210
> *I GOT MY FAITH BRO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 24 2009, 02:03 PM~15767605
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT 


> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Nov 24 2009, 03:09 AM~15764261
> *True 06 tc for sell fully done up pm if ur serious and ill give the price
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

whats new there?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 25 2009, 09:41 AM~15776581
> *whats new there?
> *


YOURE UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

hope everybody has a happy thanksgiving


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0 :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Nov 25 2009, 04:19 PM~15779789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 25 2009, 03:15 PM~15780312
> *:0  :0  :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD BRO
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone got any pics of there towncar that has a two toned paint job they would post? thanks


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

HERES MY CAR FINALLY WITH 13


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Nov 26 2009, 11:12 PM~15793555
> *HERES MY CAR FINALLY WITH 13
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks good bro


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Nov 26 2009, 06:35 PM~15793272
> *Anyone got any pics of there towncar that has a two toned paint job they would post? thanks
> *


Dirty, but here you go


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2009, 11:29 AM~15796726
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats clean :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2009, 08:29 AM~15796726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 27 2009, 10:29 AM~15796726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE BRO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WELL HOMIES GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY  NOW JUST HAVE TO WET HER UP WITH CLEAR AND TOUCH HER UP  I STILL GOT MY FAVORITE LINCOLN COMMING OUT IN PHOENIX, SHE SLOWED ME DOWN BUT I WANT TO REALLY DETAIL THAT LINCOLN  LIKE THE RED ONE FROM HEAVEN..........


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 01:58 PM~15798362
> *WELL HOMIES GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY  NOW JUST HAVE TO WET HER UP WITH CLEAR AND TOUCH HER UP   I STILL GOT MY FAVORITE LINCOLN COMMING OUT IN PHOENIX, SHE SLOWED ME DOWN BUT I WANT TO REALLY DETAIL THAT LINCOLN   LIKE THE RED ONE FROM HEAVEN..........
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: niceeeeeeeeeeee qvo


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 27 2009, 03:28 PM~15798537
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: niceeeeeeeeeeee  qvo
> *


 :biggrin: QUE ONDAS HOMIE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 02:31 PM~15798560
> *:biggrin: QUE ONDAS HOMIE
> *


aqui nomas waiting fot my turn to take the lnc to the painter


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 27 2009, 03:38 PM~15798611
> *aqui nomas waiting fot my turn to  take the lnc  to the  painter
> *


 :0 :0 THATS RIGHT HOMIE  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 02:42 PM~15798658
> *:0  :0 THATS RIGHT HOMIE  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chucks+Nov 27 2009, 01:40 PM~15797506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 03:58 PM~15798362
> *WELL HOMIES GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY  NOW JUST HAVE TO WET HER UP WITH CLEAR AND TOUCH HER UP   I STILL GOT MY FAVORITE LINCOLN COMMING OUT IN PHOENIX, SHE SLOWED ME DOWN BUT I WANT TO REALLY DETAIL THAT LINCOLN   LIKE THE RED ONE FROM HEAVEN..........
> 
> 
> ...



looking good edwin cant wait to see the linc too


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 01:58 PM~15798362
> *WELL HOMIES GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY  NOW JUST HAVE TO WET HER UP WITH CLEAR AND TOUCH HER UP   I STILL GOT MY FAVORITE LINCOLN COMMING OUT IN PHOENIX, SHE SLOWED ME DOWN BUT I WANT TO REALLY DETAIL THAT LINCOLN   LIKE THE RED ONE FROM HEAVEN..........
> 
> 
> ...


looks really good did you get those parts?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 27 2009, 04:31 PM~15799001
> *looks really good did you get those parts?
> *


IM WAITING ON YOU BROTHER


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 26 2009, 09:30 PM~15793713
> * Looks good bro
> *



thanx hommie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 04:58 PM~15798362
> *WELL HOMIES GOT MY BABY FINISHED TODAY  NOW JUST HAVE TO WET HER UP WITH CLEAR AND TOUCH HER UP   I STILL GOT MY FAVORITE LINCOLN COMMING OUT IN PHOENIX, SHE SLOWED ME DOWN BUT I WANT TO REALLY DETAIL THAT LINCOLN   LIKE THE RED ONE FROM HEAVEN..........
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 27 2009, 03:32 PM~15799006
> *IM WAITING ON YOU BROTHER
> *


 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 27 2009, 07:16 PM~15800813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

sup homies I'm parting out a 1998 Lincoln Town Car....as soon as wifey gets home with my camera I'll snap misc. pics....post up what you need...I have the entire car..with title....will trade car for bodywork and stock color paint job....located in central florida

car runs but has sat in my yard for about 7 months....lost my desire for it and got another project....I disassembled the dash and it is brown in color...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

*WHEELS MAGAZINE PHOTOSHOOT. ON STANDS JAN 2010*






























*MISC PICS*


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

the females look great  n the car of course :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 27 2009, 06:16 PM~15800813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

That's right these hoe s know wat time it is when they see any big dogg in a tc.pimp shit homie pimp shit


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 27 2009, 07:20 PM~15800333
> *Fuckin clean
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

:biggrin: Good news... I just saw a 2010 Town Car. So as of right now... they're still being produced, just not very many it seems (its the first one I've seen all year come in on the transports).


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

what the 2010 town car?????


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 1 2009, 10:57 AM~15833127
> *:biggrin: Good news... I just saw a 2010 Town Car.  So as of right now... they're still being produced, just not very many it seems (its the first one I've seen all year come in on the transports).
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 1 2009, 12:57 PM~15834155
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Doe u own a linc?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 1 2009, 02:57 PM~15834155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't suppose Lincoln decided to save some money and put the old frames under them again did they? :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

yea but you still cant cut those new lincolns cause they still have sub-frames!!!! :angry:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

3wheelin down the blocc in the 2010 shit! PRICELESS









[/quote]


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

TIGA TIGA WOOOODS YA'LL!

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhdD52fy40iIVI0xJ3

THIS DUDE MIGHT BE IN TROUBLE. HIS WIFE MIGHT GET HIS ASS AND HE WORTH A BILLION DOLLAZ


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 2 2009, 07:44 AM~15843256
> *yea but you still cant cut those new lincolns cause they still have sub-frames!!!! :angry:
> *



Sure you can, just have to do a strut style assembly in the front no biggie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2009, 04:23 PM~15848007
> *Sure you can, just have to do a strut style assembly in the front no biggie
> *






:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> 3wheelin down the blocc in the 2010 shit! PRICELESS


[/quote]
x 2


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 3 2009, 12:57 PM~15859159
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Awwww shit... 2010 vert


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 3 2009, 01:59 PM~15859180
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



sup edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 3 2009, 01:22 PM~15859464
> *sup edwin
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE HAD TO STOP RIGHT NOW FOR A WHILE TAKING CARE OF SOMETHING,  THEN BACK ON MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## breakitallrafa (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2009, 11:12 AM~15560076
> *Still not dont with the engine compartment.
> Still gotta add a lil chrome,wire looms and some stripping and leafing.
> Next,cleaning up my trunk a little!
> *


GO WITH OLD SCOOL TC OR GMARQ FIT PERFECT ONLY NEED TO EXTEND BUT U HAVE TO WELD YOUR AC LINE A LIL A GOOD TIG WELDER WILL DO IT FOR CHEAP


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by breakitallrafa_@Dec 3 2009, 04:12 PM~15861173
> *GO WITH OLD SCOOL TC OR GMARQ FIT PERFECT ONLY NEED TO EXTEND BUT U HAVE TO WELD YOUR AC LINE A LIL A GOOD TIG WELDER WILL DO IT FOR CHEAP
> *


YOURE SIGNATURE MAKES ME LAUGH
buildin my shit for the haters and the no credit givers OH YEAH ALSO FOR THEM BUYING ASS MUTHAFUKAZ
:0 :0 LMAO!!!! IT IS WHAT IT IS...................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Wondering if anyone has ever tried to chrome pieces in the engine compartment. A guy in town says he can spray the chrome paint on my top plastic piece along with my front cover that hides the headlights. Just wondering if it would look good versus painting the pieces the same color as the car.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Nov 26 2009, 08:12 PM~15793555
> *HERES MY CAR FINALLY WITH 13
> 
> 
> ...



Good look Homie.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Dec 3 2009, 02:27 PM~15859537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me i say it will look badass  there a shop here was supose to do me some plastik/chrome last year i have bring a shit load of parts wait 10 month and they did nothing :angry: i still try to find a place or buying the alsa machine :0 do it and posts piiiiiiiiiiiiiiics :cheesy:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 3 2009, 06:19 PM~15861882
> *take youre time man
> me i say it will look badass   there a shop here was supose to do me some plastik/chrome last year i have bring a shit load of parts wait 10 month and they did nothing :angry:  i still try to find a place or buying the alsa machine :0  do it and posts piiiiiiiiiiiiiiics :cheesy:
> *


Got to call him in the morning. Looking to get my hinges and shocks done too. They say it doesn't rust and is flexible. But I will chrome plate my undercarraige next month. Afraid paint will chip on the undercarriage.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Dec 3 2009, 06:24 PM~15861931
> *Got to call him in the morning. Looking to get my hinges and shocks done too. They say it doesn't rust and is flexible. But I will chrome plate my undercarraige next month. Afraid paint will chip on the undercarriage.
> *



me i will never paint/chrome metal part but its up to you man


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

Does any 1 no if u put 14s in the ass in a coil over set up.if it will pull the drive line and rear end. Cuz I hav always went 12s in the back of al my cars and never had that prob. Thx homies


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

WHAT STEERING WHEEL PULLER DO I NEED TO TAKE OFF THE STOCK STEERING WHEEL OFF A 99 TOWN CAR??


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 6 2009, 11:23 AM~15888102
> *WHAT STEERING WHEEL PULLER DO I NEED TO TAKE OFF THE STOCK STEERING WHEEL OFF A 99 TOWN CAR??
> *


We never really use pullers at work to pull the steering wheel. Just take all the attaching hardware off, disconnect any wires, brace your foot against the floor, grip it at nine and three o'clock, and pull hard towards your chest as you rock it back and forth horizontally... should come right off. :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 6 2009, 11:23 AM~15888102
> *WHAT STEERING WHEEL PULLER DO I NEED TO TAKE OFF THE STOCK STEERING WHEEL OFF A 99 TOWN CAR??
> *


1) First you need to remove the two bolts bEhind the steering wheel that hold in the air bag. Then remove and diconnect the Airbag

2) After you have unbolt the stering wheel you will need T45 or T50 Torx bit and a *two jaw puller*. you will see an area on the steering wheel after you remove the airbag marked pull. this will be the spot to connet the two jaw puller.

3) Next after the wheel is removed you will remove any wiring from the airbag and the cruise contraol and radio control ETC. Please note you will have to remove as in cut the wires. you will not need to ope or remove the black plastic cover that is behinde the steering wheel.

4) You can use the grant steering wheel adaptor kit 3289 from 89 and all cause they do not make a kit for cars with an airbag. *Hope this helps*


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2009, 12:12 PM~15880569
> *T9T9T :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease+Dec 6 2009, 03:56 PM~15889190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DO YOU HAVE A PIC OF THE TWO JAW PULLER


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 7 2009, 04:16 PM~15901598
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Just picked up a 98 yesterday.Charcoal blue with dark blue guts. Pics coming soon...


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

Any one got any close up pics on 4 links on this cars?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 6 2009, 05:50 PM~15891260
> *THANKS DO YOU HAVE A PIC OF THE TWO JAW PULLER
> *


Here's a picture of the two jaw puller described in the Work Shop Manual and an illustration of how to install it... 



















...also pictured is how to install an alternative style puller.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 8 2009, 10:01 PM~15918250
> *Here's a picture of the two jaw puller described in the Work Shop Manual and an illustration of how to install it...
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS ALOT HOMIE I USED THE OTHER ONE AND IT DIDNT WORK IM GOING TO USE THAT TWO JAW ONE :biggrin:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone got a pic with a 5th wheel on there town car?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Dec 8 2009, 09:04 PM~15919148
> *Anyone got a pic with a 5th wheel on there town car?
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> more of this one plz :biggrin:


----------



## SANTINO MARELLA (Dec 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2009, 06:02 PM~15903728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*oh i wanna see more sliver lics with black rims post them up *


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

1999 Lincoln Town Car (Belongs to a guy that works at a muffler shop by my house)


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 8 2009, 10:16 PM~15919374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homie! anyone got anymore?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

it dont snow here in SAN ANTONIO TEXAS but it freeze's


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Dec 8 2009, 11:04 PM~15919148
> *Anyone got a pic with a 5th wheel on there town car?
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Dec 8 2009, 10:27 AM~15910839
> *Any one got any close up pics on 4 links on this cars?
> *











































































Hope this helps.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Snow in the Midwest is fun....


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 9 2009, 12:53 PM~15924744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MAN YEAH IT HELPS :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2009, 09:02 PM~15903728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass color combo


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Dec 9 2009, 03:17 PM~15926169
> *THANKS MAN YEAH IT HELPS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Here is a good supplier for them


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 9 2009, 02:35 PM~15926325
> *bad ass color combo
> *


HEY BUDDY :biggrin: I DIDNT SEE YOU AT VEGAS :angry:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Dec 8 2009, 10:25 PM~15920404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 9 2009, 01:35 PM~15926325
> *bad ass color combo
> *


WASSSUP mayhem


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15928980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2009, 03:31 PM~15939410
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

STR8SKY living up 2 its name up in SAC CA this past sunday at a toy drive


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 10 2009, 06:46 PM~15941314
> *STR8SKY  living up 2 its name up in SAC CA  this past sunday at a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 10 2009, 06:46 PM~15941314
> *STR8SKY  living up 2 its name up in SAC CA  this past sunday at a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 10 2009, 05:46 PM~15941314
> *STR8SKY  living up 2 its name up in SAC CA  this past sunday at a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...


sexy :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i got purple h.i.ds for sale or trade for blue h.i.ds dat would fit on a impala


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 10 2009, 05:46 PM~15941314
> *STR8SKY  living up 2 its name up in SAC CA  this past sunday at a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD, GOT ANY PICS OF IT STANDING STILL?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 10 2009, 11:02 PM~15943892
> *LOOKS GOOD, GOT ANY PICS OF IT STANDING STILL?
> *


 :roflmao: you said standing still JK lee your car got up that day with the gas


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 10 2009, 06:46 PM~15941314
> *STR8SKY  living up 2 its name up in SAC CA  this past sunday at a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 10 2009, 09:46 PM~15941314
> *STR8SKY  living up 2 its name up in SAC CA  this past sunday at a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...


propz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 10 2009, 08:46 PM~15941314
> *STR8SKY  living up 2 its name up in SAC CA  this past sunday at a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...



badass


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

hey homies anyone got the link to fix the water leak in these lincolns so that the passanger floor dont get all wet ? :angry:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

nevermind i found it 

http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00117.html


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 10 2009, 10:35 PM~15944310
> *badass
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_this is me tryin to do my best FRED FLINTSTONE im running along side the car while my son hits the gas dam i was tired when we was DONE  _


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 10 2009, 09:05 PM~15943934
> *:roflmao: you said standing still JK lee your car got up that day with the gas
> *



E SOUND LIKE U SAYIN MY CAR ONLY HIT IF IM GASING U WANNA NOSE UP WIT UR CADDY IT GOT THE SAME SHIT MY TOWNCAR GOT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 11 2009, 09:43 AM~15946918
> *E SOUND LIKE U SAYIN  MY CAR ONLY HIT IF IM GASING U WANNA NOSE UP WIT UR CADDY  IT GOT THE SAME SHIT MY TOWNCAR GOT
> *


 hno:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 10 2009, 06:46 PM~15941314
> *STR8SKY  living up 2 its name up in SAC CA  this past sunday at a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 11 2009, 09:43 AM~15946918
> *E SOUND LIKE U SAYIN  MY CAR ONLY HIT IF IM GASING U WANNA NOSE UP WIT UR CADDY  IT GOT THE SAME SHIT MY TOWNCAR GOT
> *


:biggrin: like i said jk but you take shit to heart and no we dont have the same shit in the trunk


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 10 2009, 06:46 PM~15941314
> *STR8SKY  living up 2 its name up in SAC CA  this past sunday at a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S WHAT UPPPP!


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

this is my dads lin...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SGREGAL_@Dec 11 2009, 08:35 PM~15954380
> *this is my dads lin...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGREGAL_@Dec 11 2009, 11:35 PM~15954380
> *this is my dads lin...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 11 2009, 10:52 AM~15948559
> *:biggrin: like i said jk but you take shit to heart  and no we dont have the same shit in the trunk
> *


no u took shit 2 the heart every time u say some i say something like that back have i ever ran up on you callin u out in the streets i just be playin back wit u </span>


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 12 2009, 10:39 AM~15958341
> *no u took shit 2 the heart  every time u say some i say something like that back  have i ever ran up on you  callin u out in the streets  i just be playin back wit u </span>
> *


same here bro


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

DAMN I NEVER SAW THIS...NEED TO CHK LOWRIDER SITE MO OFTEN HOLLA

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0..._car/index.html


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 02:44 PM~15960024
> *DAMN I NEVER SAW THIS...NEED TO CHK LOWRIDER SITE MO OFTEN HOLLA
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0..._car/index.html
> ...


NICE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 01:44 PM~15960024
> *DAMN I NEVER SAW THIS...NEED TO CHK LOWRIDER SITE MO OFTEN HOLLA
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0..._car/index.html
> ...


badass!!


----------



## peanuthpls (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

THANKS MY TC BROTHERS.


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peanuthpls_@Dec 12 2009, 04:11 PM~15961130
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

OH YEAAAH


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

ttt....4 the nice ridez! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 11:27 PM~15963007
> *OH YEAAAH
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

TTT for all the TC riders


----------



## Dippin'low! (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 08:27 PM~15963007
> *OH YEAAAH
> 
> 
> ...



daMNNN!!!


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 30 2009, 03:55 PM~15517072
> *
> 
> 
> *


THIS THE ONE THAT ME TRIPPIN!..... :biggrin: THEN I HAD TO GET ONE!....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Dec 12 2009, 04:44 PM~15960024
> *DAMN I NEVER SAW THIS...NEED TO CHK LOWRIDER SITE MO OFTEN HOLLA
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0..._car/index.html
> ...


that pics my wallpaper on my phone :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peanuthpls_@Dec 12 2009, 04:11 PM~15961130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

I'M SELLING MY 06 TOWN CAR FULLY DONE UP ITS ONE OF A KIND CHECK CLASSIFIEDS IF UR INTERESTED


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## breakitallrafa (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 3 2009, 03:17 PM~15861213
> *YOURE SIGNATURE MAKES ME LAUGH
> buildin my shit for the haters and the no credit givers OH YEAH ALSO FOR THEM BUYING ASS MUTHAFUKAZ
> :0  :0  LMAO!!!! IT IS WHAT IT IS...................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i appreciate da love homie too many people buy there shit where im from


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 9 2009, 11:48 AM~15924707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


idk about booty kits on town cars, they dont look good plastic bumper and a chrome bucket :uh:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 14 2009, 03:04 PM~15979200
> *that pics my wallpaper on my phone :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie I appreciate that! That's real shit!!!!

COOK


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Dec 14 2009, 10:22 PM~15983920
> *I'M SELLING MY 06 TOWN CAR FULLY DONE UP ITS ONE OF A KIND CHECK CLASSIFIEDS IF UR INTERESTED
> *



LINK TO TOPIC> 

Hustlers Ambition 2006 Lincoln


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 10 2009, 06:46 PM~15941314
> *STR8SKY  living up 2 its name up in SAC CA  this past sunday at a toy drive
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 17 2009, 12:40 PM~16009591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 ESTAS BIEN DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 17 2009, 12:25 PM~16010082
> *:0  :0  ESTAS BIEN DOGGIE  :biggrin:
> *


es para el frio :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 17 2009, 03:31 PM~16011241
> *es  para  el frio  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!!! PRESTAMELAS THEN :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 17 2009, 04:40 PM~16011875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happend to that club


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

they still around....


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

they fell off


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 17 2009, 10:40 AM~16009591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 17 2009, 05:19 PM~16012352
> *they still around....
> *


or they fell off. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 18 2009, 01:11 PM~16021123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IN TULSA THIS PAST SUMMER?? I REMEMBER THAT SILVER & RED ONE IN MAJESTICS


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

my daily driver for work.. :biggrin:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

who drives there lincolns daily i did with stocks but know i put the 13" back on and i keep thinking ima get a flat also how much psi do yall run


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Dec 18 2009, 10:45 PM~16025988
> *who drives there lincolns daily i did with stocks but know i put the 13" back on and i keep thinking ima get a flat also how much psi do yall run
> *


i gotta roll something fly,while my 68 in the paint shop...  oh i really didnt trip on the psi i just threw them on, 13x7 by the way,did you throw on the 13's on yours..


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Dec 18 2009, 09:45 PM~16025988
> *who drives there lincolns daily i did with stocks but know i put the 13" back on and i keep thinking ima get a flat also how much psi do yall run
> *


60


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah I got 13x7 all around but was thinking on going on a little bigger tire like instead of 155/80/13 what other tire still looks good


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Dec 19 2009, 01:33 AM~16026287
> *Yeah I got 13x7 all around but was thinking on going on a little bigger tire like instead of 155/80/13  what other tire still looks good
> *


i drive mine daily, lifted with 13s...i even take 4 hour road trips....never had a prob with my 155/80s,,,but i was thinking about going a size bigger too 165/80/13


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 18 2009, 01:11 PM~16021123
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lookn fresh..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 19 2009, 06:53 PM~16032989
> *lookn fresh..
> *


any pics of the linc in ur avatar ryan?


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Dec 20 2009, 05:04 PM~16039702
> *heres mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

My new project. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Dec 20 2009, 08:04 PM~16039702
> *heres mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Dec 20 2009, 05:04 PM~16039702
> *heres mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Dec 20 2009, 10:35 PM~16041857
> *My new project. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That is a large hairy dog. :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 17 2009, 01:40 PM~16009591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 21 2009, 05:14 AM~16044772
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy: nice for this weather


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Dec 20 2009, 05:04 PM~16039702
> *heres mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This is my daily ... I drive to work pick up my son from grandmas ..rain or shine that's how I do :biggrin:

It doesn't snow here but if it did ill still be in low low


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 17 2009, 11:40 AM~16009591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"Good LORD HAVE mercy.. tha Lord is my SHEPHERD, he KNOW WHAT I WANT!!!" :0 :roflmao: :x:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

my lincoln is jucied and with 13 am i gonna have a problem getting it registerd or they anint gonna say nothing


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Dec 21 2009, 02:23 PM~16048518
> *my lincoln is jucied and with 13 am i gonna have a problem getting it registerd or they anint gonna say nothing
> *


I don't know how it is were ur from but here in sacramento ca rthey don't even look at ur car


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Dec 21 2009, 01:23 PM~16048518
> *my lincoln is jucied and with 13 am i gonna have a problem getting it registerd or they anint gonna say nothing
> *


they dont look at your car when you register it :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

i mean when you go get the sticker that goes in the front whinshield


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

its an inspection sticker do yall have any problems


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 21 2009, 09:23 AM~16045127
> *:cheesy: nice for this  weather
> *


Yes it just warms you up inside like a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Dec 21 2009, 08:11 AM~16045689
> *This is my daily ... I drive to work pick up my son from grandmas ..rain or shine that's how I do :biggrin:
> 
> It doesn't snow here but if it did ill still be in low low
> *


lol you say that till you try pushing a low low throw 12 inches of snow. for one white walls arent made for traction and the deicer will fuck your rims.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 22 2009, 05:13 AM~16055851
> *Yes it just warms you up inside like a cup of hot chocolate.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Dec 22 2009, 07:33 AM~16056180
> *lol you say that till you try pushing a low low throw 12 inches of snow. for one white walls arent made for traction and the deicer will fuck your rims.
> *


im still down ..i aint scared of some snow :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Most Hated


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Dec 20 2009, 03:45 PM~16039558
> *any pics of the linc in ur avatar ryan?
> *



nuttin to show you.................................................yet  

Tell all ur boyz Happy Holidays :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 22 2009, 05:43 PM~16060805
> *Most Hated
> 
> 
> ...


dam you move to cali ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 23 2009, 12:51 AM~16061476
> *dam you move to cali ?
> *


No the cars out there now i traded it for something else.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 22 2009, 04:43 PM~16060805
> *Most Hated
> 
> 
> ...


818 DIP'N


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 22 2009, 04:05 PM~16060996
> *nuttin to show you.................................................yet
> 
> Tell all ur boyz Happy Holidays  :biggrin:
> *


  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE!
 I'LL LET THEM KNOW!


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Was there ever a topic started for the Majestic Series" 1998 Lincoln Town Car????


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Dec 23 2009, 07:07 PM~16071828
> *Was there ever a topic started for the Majestic Series" 1998 Lincoln Town Car????
> *


NO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I need pics of that car.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 23 2009, 06:28 PM~16072047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post pics of urs , theres big rumors floatting all over h town :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

page 3 :angry:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is there any more pics of this car?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 23 2009, 06:28 PM~16072047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Dec 20 2009, 08:35 PM~16041857
> *My new project. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice & clean :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 23 2009, 11:57 PM~16074659
> *page 3 :angry:
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER :biggrin: BRING US UP WITH PICS OF YOURE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 22 2009, 07:43 PM~16060805
> *Most Hated
> 
> 
> ...


I always loved this car


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

happy holidays to all town car riderz out there


----------



## mfuentes (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Dec 18 2009, 10:42 PM~16025973
> *my daily driver for work.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


look's good do you have anymore pic?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 24 2009, 12:39 AM~16075444
> *is there any more pics of this car?
> 
> 
> ...


1 sick assssssss towncar


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:39 PM~16075444
> *is there any more pics of this car?
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE BAD TC!


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Dec 24 2009, 10:11 PM~16083805
> *THATS ONE BAD TC!
> *


thats a straight game thing :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 24 2009, 08:05 PM~16079470
> *I always loved this car
> *


Me too :tears: :tears:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 25 2009, 08:18 AM~16085977
> *Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you too homie


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

LIVING IT UP CAR CLUB


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

I got a question, I got a promlem with my 98 tc, ever since I did the spindle swap everytime I hit the brakes the car pulls to the right big time, only when is raining..... also when I'm going 60 70 miles and hit the brakes the steerin wheel vibrates a lot...... does any one knows how to fix that s**t?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Dec 25 2009, 08:08 PM~16090210
> *I got a question, I got a promlem with my 98 tc, ever since I did the spindle swap everytime I hit the brakes the car pulls to the right big time, only when is raining..... also when I'm going 60 70 miles and hit the brakes the steerin wheel vibrates a lot...... does any one knows how to fix that s**t?
> *


sounds like warped rotors and a bad abs sensor or ur using the newer sensor with the older parts still?


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Dec 25 2009, 09:08 PM~16090210
> *I got a question, I got a promlem with my 98 tc, ever since I did the spindle swap everytime I hit the brakes the car pulls to the right big time, only when is raining..... also when I'm going 60 70 miles and hit the brakes the steerin wheel vibrates a lot...... does any one knows how to fix that s**t?
> *



hell yeah my shit just started doing that when i press the brakes it pulls to the right but only with my 13'' with stock tires it never did that so how can i fix this for a while it wasnt annoying but now it is


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 25 2009, 08:32 PM~16090328
> *sounds like warped rotors and a bad abs sensor or ur using the newer sensor with the older parts still?
> *


Welll honestly bro I just did the swap like 4 5 months ago the only thing I didn't bought new was the spindles and calipers, other than that everything is new....
Also what I found out is that the calipers I got are from a limo packetge so I don't know if that makes a differents?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 25 2009, 07:32 PM~16090328
> *sounds like warped rotors and a bad abs sensor or ur using the newer sensor with the older parts still?
> *


are you not supposed to use the abs sensors that were on the original spindels?? i did my swap almost a year a go kept the original sensors and everything works fine havent had any problems with it at all no lights on nothing


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

FOR SALE 22K OBO


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 22 2009, 04:43 PM~16060805
> *Most Hated
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## rudey-lolo (Aug 2, 2009)

mid way through juicing at the mo, but have managed to achieve the look i want, trial my friends 13"s on the linc, but too small (just) in fitment not looks....gonna try and source some 14" all golds.... what ya reckon? would like 13"s but aint doing no caliper grinding thats fro sure


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Dec 25 2009, 08:08 PM~16090210
> *I got a question, I got a promlem with my 98 tc, ever since I did the spindle swap everytime I hit the brakes the car pulls to the right big time, only when is raining..... also when I'm going 60 70 miles and hit the brakes the steerin wheel vibrates a lot...... does any one knows how to fix that s**t?
> *


The pulling in the rain is actually a common problem with panther platform cars, not just cars with spindle swaps. And I've never really found out the reason or solution for it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Dec 25 2009, 01:27 PM~16086690
> *you too homie
> *


Thankz


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 26 2009, 02:56 AM~16092451
> *The pulling in the rain is actually a common problem with panther platform cars, not just cars with spindle swaps. And I've never really found out the reason or solution for it.
> *


The thing is that it never did it with the stock tires. Just with 13ns.....and only in the rain.....


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Dec 26 2009, 09:34 AM~16092688
> *The thing is that it never did it with the stock tires. Just with 13ns.....and only in the rain.....
> *


same with my shit,,,only in the rain,,,,,but when its dry, it will stop on the dime.... now with my stocks on,, stops in the rain just fine................is anyone having this problem with 14s??????


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

ive heard the the smaller tire diameter throws off the abs sensors when in the rain so the computer thinks the car is sliding at that wheel??


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 25 2009, 09:04 PM~16090550
> *are you not supposed to use the abs sensors that were on the original spindels?? i did my swap almost a year a go kept the original sensors and everything works fine havent had any problems with it at all no lights on nothing
> *


you know what they say....if it aint broke then dont fix it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 26 2009, 12:40 PM~16093420
> *ive heard the the smaller tire diameter throws off the abs sensors when in the rain so the computer thinks the car is sliding at that wheel??
> *


my abs works fine if i lock up the brakes, but when its raining and you hit the brakes it doesnt want to stop at all it just goes to the right.....abs doesnt get triped on or whatever


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Dec 26 2009, 10:43 AM~16093444
> *my abs works fine if i lock up the brakes, but when its raining and you hit the brakes it doesnt want to stop at all it just goes to the right.....abs doesnt get triped on or whatever
> *


are you running the original abs sensor or the one that came from the car you swapped susp with


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

original


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

what year swap did you go with?


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

91


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

so your usin the 1991 sensor or the 1998 sensor in the 91 spindles?


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

pmed


----------



## rudey-lolo (Aug 2, 2009)

few more pics.... should be on the road by spring time...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i like this one


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 26 2009, 06:40 PM~16096315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

All of those problems u r all having with all that abs shit its because of the swap? Or because of the 13's? or bought thing's? and the swap It's to fit 13's right? Thinking putting some on mine but not if it's a lot of problems I have 14's on it right now but luv the way they looking on 13iners


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

So their is nuthing we can do to fix does problems,????


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudey-lolo_@Dec 26 2009, 03:28 PM~16095160
> *few more pics.... should be on the road by spring time...
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD LAWD MAN THAT THING IS A BATTLESHIP FOR REAL


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Dec 27 2009, 11:45 AM~16101236
> *So their is nuthing we can do to fix does problems,????
> *


most of the issues are sensor related probs....if you go through your sensor and abs units then you will most likely solve the prob..be sure to run the year correct abs sensors for the parts ur usin( 91-94 calipers means 91-94 abs sensor and so on)But there will always be a small issue due to the drastic size reduction in the wheels and tires..the abs sensor calculates wheel spin by the amount of times the gear spins on the spindle...when you drop to a 13
" tires you are significantly increasing the amount of rotations thus throwiing off the computer a bit


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 27 2009, 06:05 PM~16103115
> *most of the issues are sensor related probs....if you go through your sensor and abs units then you will most likely solve the prob..be sure to run the year correct abs sensors for the parts ur usin( 91-94 calipers means 91-94 abs sensor and so on)But there will always be a small issue due to the drastic size reduction in the wheels and tires..the abs sensor calculates wheel spin by the amount of times the gear spins on the spindle...when you drop to a 13
> " tires you are significantly increasing the amount of rotations thus throwiing off the computer a bit
> *


Mine is not even hooked up.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

?? That could be part of ur problem?is you brake or abs light on?


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 26 2009, 06:40 PM~16096315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 27 2009, 06:05 PM~16103115
> *most of the issues are sensor related probs....if you go through your sensor and abs units then you will most likely solve the prob..be sure to run the year correct abs sensors for the parts ur usin( 91-94 calipers means 91-94 abs sensor and so on)But there will always be a small issue due to the drastic size reduction in the wheels and tires..the abs sensor calculates wheel spin by the amount of times the gear spins on the spindle...when you drop to a 13
> " tires you are significantly increasing the amount of rotations thus throwiing off the computer a bit
> *


I put my 99 abs sensor in the 93 spindle and it works perfectly fine.


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

my 99 linc tc is shifting ruff from 2nd to 3rd gear anybody know if it could be a quick fix or what ?????? and when i stop at a light it shakes sometimes ??


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 27 2009, 07:51 PM~16103931
> *?? That could be part of ur problem?is you brake or abs light on?
> *


My light is on. Still don't think I need it. Been like that for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Dec 28 2009, 12:48 PM~16110190
> *my 99 linc tc is shifting ruff from 2nd to 3rd gear anybody know if it could be a quick fix or what ?????? and when i stop at a light it shakes sometimes ??
> *


Mileage? Have you ever serviced it? If you haven't done anything and it has close to 100k on it don't be surprised if it fails.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Dec 28 2009, 10:48 AM~16110190
> *my 99 linc tc is shifting ruff from 2nd to 3rd gear anybody know if it could be a quick fix or what ?????? and when i stop at a light it shakes sometimes ??
> *


torque converter possibly


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 27 2009, 04:05 PM~16103115
> *most of the issues are sensor related probs....if you go through your sensor and abs units then you will most likely solve the prob..be sure to run the year correct abs sensors for the parts ur usin( 91-94 calipers means 91-94 abs sensor and so on)But there will always be a small issue due to the drastic size reduction in the wheels and tires..the abs sensor calculates wheel spin by the amount of times the gear spins on the spindle...when you drop to a 13
> " tires you are significantly increasing the amount of rotations thus throwiing off the computer a bit
> *


The Town Car's speedometer can be recalibrated using axle ratio and tire size. The tire size must, however, be within specified limits. It uses Revolutions Per Mile (RPM) to identify allowed tire sizes. The specified range is between 747-762 RPM. 

155/80R13 = 915 RPM
175/70R14 = 881 RPM
175/75R14 = 856 RPM 



> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117+Dec 27 2009, 05:51 PM~16103931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the ABS light is on steady, then there is a fault within the system and it has turned itself off and will not operate until the fault is fixed.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 11:54 AM~16121509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 29 2009, 03:00 PM~16122181
> *MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


Thats all I found


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 01:06 PM~16122234
> *Thats all I found
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 09:43 PM~16126816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn fucking clean :0


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey homies, I thing I found a solution for the sleding on the rain when you hit the brakes, the problem is that when you did the swap and blead the calipers you got to bleed them. 4 ,5,6 times but with a water bottle half way full and a pice of ruber hose attatch to the bleeder bolt of the celiper. That's to stop it from getting extra air in them. Ima. Try it tomorrow and ill let you know


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Japan


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 29 2009, 07:10 PM~16126495
> *
> *


qvo edwin


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Dec 29 2009, 08:04 PM~16127049
> *damn fucking clean  :0
> *


Thanks geez! !!!!!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT uffin:


----------



## mfuentes (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mfuentes (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 09:43 PM~16126816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...whats on the wheels?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 29 2009, 10:40 PM~16128340
> *qvo edwin
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 30 2009, 09:56 AM~16132679
> *Nice...whats on the wheels?
> *


Nothing yet that's just from the weather sanding. That pic was right after the paper came of that's y it looks like that but not done yet still going to do them and some more On the car + silver leafing.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 09:43 PM~16126816
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THAT SHIT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Dec 30 2009, 05:10 PM~16134953
> *Nothing yet that's just from the weather sanding. That pic was right after the paper came of that's y it looks like that but not done yet still going to do them and some more On the car + silver leafing.
> *


POST MORE PICS OF YOUR RIDE PLZ HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

ok homies for does that yalls car is sliding to the righ on the rain everytime you hit your brakes, i got my shit fixt... you got to change the caliper, rotor and pads..... but not they got to be"wagnner" brand.. you can get it at any oreillys auto parts.... and also when you bleed the calipers got to use a ruber hose on the bleeder bolt to a water bottle half way full... them go ahead and bleed them....


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 30 2009, 10:53 AM~16133096
> *WHATS UP BIG DOGG :biggrin:
> *


just here bro kickin it have a HAPPY NEW YEAR n that goes to all HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 30 2009, 06:54 PM~16137794
> *POST MORE PICS OF YOUR RIDE PLZ HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Ill post some tomorrow. But if u go to Tucsons finest on youtub I have that car hopping against others from my town. I Don't now how to put videos on here g! But check it out when u get a chance homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Dec 31 2009, 01:17 AM~16140565
> *Ill post some tomorrow. But if u go to Tucsons finest on youtub I have that car hopping against others from my town. I Don't now how to put videos on here g! But check it out when u get a chance  homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Dec 30 2009, 04:10 PM~16134953
> *Nothing yet that's just from the weather sanding. That pic was right after the paper came of that's y it looks like that but not done yet still going to do them and some more On the car + silver leafing.
> *


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL FROM ME AND MINE.


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 22 2009, 04:43 PM~16060805
> *Most Hated
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

if i lower the front on my towncar will the back air bags even out the car by themselves or would the back stay at the same hieght its at anybody know?


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Dec 28 2009, 10:48 AM~16110190
> *my 99 linc tc is shifting ruff from 2nd to 3rd gear anybody know if it could be a quick fix or what ?????? and when i stop at a light it shakes sometimes ??
> *


mayb frame or engine sittn on belly


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 1 2010, 03:29 AM~16151579
> *if i lower the front on my towncar will the back air bags even out the car by themselves or would the back stay at the same hieght its at anybody know?
> *


It will stay up high. There is a sensor on the top trailing arm that tells it where to sit. You could move that and make it sit lower. Or you could just get Crownvic springs and cut them to sit where you want it.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 1 2010, 10:12 AM~16152837
> *It will stay up high. There is a sensor on the top trailing arm that tells it where to sit. You could move that and make it sit lower. Or you could just get Crownvic springs and cut them to sit where you want it.
> *


cool good info, dont really wanna get rid of the airbags ill wait till the give out ha ha, ima have to take a look at that sensor only want about 1"-1 1/2" drop


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Jan 1 2010, 05:40 AM~16150439
> *CLEAN!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 08:31 PM~16156024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The setup looks nice but why in the hell would you put 5 pumps on a car?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 2 2010, 08:03 PM~16163461
> *The setup looks nice but when in the hell would you put 5 pumps on a car?
> *


 :biggrin: dont no....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

MOST HATED


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 2 2010, 05:03 PM~16163461
> *The setup looks nice but when in the hell would you put 5 pumps on a car?
> *


Y not!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 2 2010, 07:03 PM~16163461
> *The setup looks nice but when in the hell would you put 5 pumps on a car?
> *


The center pump acts like an accumulator adding pressure to the tanks of the other pumps. At least thats how I've seen them used before the piston pumps came out. Not sure of exactly what it's purpose in that T/C is.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 2 2010, 11:21 PM~16165111
> *The center pump acts like an accumulator adding pressure to the tanks of the other pumps. At least thats how I've seen them used before the piston pumps came out. Not sure of exactly what it's purpose in that T/C is.
> *


Thankz 4 that I just learnd something new....


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 2 2010, 07:03 PM~16163461
> *The setup looks nice but when in the hell would you put 5 pumps on a car?
> *


Its fung shway


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 2 2010, 05:03 PM~16163461
> *The setup looks nice but when in the hell would you put 5 pumps on a car?
> *


Its a OG Stillman Set-up! Never buy shit from this Fuck Head Old Man! I sent him $5500 and never got nothing! And for the last few years I havent been able to find him or find anybody that can find him? :angry: Heard he went to jail for molesting a little girl???

Its only 4 - Pumps w/ a Turbo Charger!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 2 2010, 10:21 PM~16165111
> *The center pump acts like an accumulator adding pressure to the tanks of the other pumps. At least thats how I've seen them used before the piston pumps came out. Not sure of exactly what it's purpose in that T/C is.
> *


Cool didn't even think that was possible.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Jan 3 2010, 10:28 PM~16175750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol i took these what up lux ill post some more homie


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

Lux salt lake doin it.....


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

KEEP THEM LINCOLNS COMMING :biggrin: ILL BE OUT REAL SOON TOO BEST BELIEVE THAT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 4 2010, 01:53 PM~16180336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

The homies linc from Lux Wpg


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

For sale in the Bay Area (Nor Cal) $5000.00 with system and rims. Posting this for my compa BigSleeps... no trades, too many rides already.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 4 2010, 03:10 PM~16181064
> *KEEP THEM LINCOLNS COMMING :biggrin: ILL BE OUT REAL SOON TOO BEST BELIEVE THAT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 4 2010, 06:01 PM~16181561
> *The homies linc from Lux Wpg
> 
> 
> ...



you missed the roof :0


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: tc lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 4 2010, 05:30 PM~16182520
> *you missed the roof  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 4 2010, 04:27 PM~16181811
> *For sale in the Bay Area (Nor Cal) $5000.00 with system and rims. Posting this for my compa BigSleeps... no trades, too many rides already.
> 
> 
> *


nice linc


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 5 2010, 12:02 AM~16187993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 5 2010, 12:02 AM~16187993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang homie you holdin lil one up there.. clean linc though


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 22 2009, 05:05 PM~16060996
> *nuttin to show you.................................................yet
> 
> Tell all ur boyz Happy Holidays  :biggrin:
> *


whats the matter ryan afraid to show some pics of your ride?


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 5 2010, 12:02 AM~16187993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmn homeboy this car is the shit! Nice ride gee!!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 5 2010, 02:02 AM~16187993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a big hole in da air.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 4 2010, 06:01 PM~16181561
> *The homies linc from Lux Wpg
> 
> 
> ...


Still like that one.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The towncar is not mine homies


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

at our hop over the weekend


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

any lincoln hoppers ,,,post em up got a 98 and i want to hop ...does anyone get inches with these cars> ??


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 5 2010, 12:02 AM~16187993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Jan 5 2010, 05:58 PM~16192382
> *any lincoln hoppers ,,,post em up got a 98 and i want to hop ...does anyone get inches with these cars> ??
> *


Rooster did.....I think it was hiting 80"


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

[/quote]

That's me and my boy getting it on :biggrin: and that's on the way down :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

What size are you guys running as far as cylinders go for the rear with a stock rear end?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

yesterday my check trac light and my abs light came on anybody know what it could be its a 99 tc a homie said it could be one of the front speed sensors ???


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 6 2010, 08:04 AM~16201494
> *yesterday my check trac light and my abs light came on anybody know what it could be its a 99 tc a homie said it could be one of the front speed sensors ???
> *


mine lights have been on since the spindle swap....never put the sensors back in :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

i did the spindle swap too and i put the sensors in and its been working fine for about 2 months now and just yesterday the damn lights came on


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Jan 3 2010, 10:26 PM~16175717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jan 5 2010, 11:11 PM~16199946
> *What size are you guys running as far as cylinders go for the rear with a stock rear end?
> *


10'S


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jan 6 2010, 12:11 AM~16199946
> *What size are you guys running as far as cylinders go for the rear with a stock rear end?
> *


10s


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 4 2010, 03:59 PM~16180391
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch is bad  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Jan 6 2010, 01:51 PM~16203891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jan 6 2010, 12:11 AM~16199946
> *What size are you guys running as far as cylinders go for the rear with a stock rear end?
> *


14s


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jan 5 2010, 11:11 PM~16199946
> *What size are you guys running as far as cylinders go for the rear with a stock rear end?
> *


14's


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 7 2010, 07:31 PM~16218591
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

will 16s be too much? i got factory trailing arm locations


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 7 2010, 06:31 PM~16218591
> *:wave:
> *


ke onda vato..... :wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 6 2010, 12:35 PM~16202515
> *i did the spindle swap too and i put the sensors in and its been working fine for about 2 months now and just yesterday the damn lights came on
> *


Some diagnostic scanners will read the trouble codes for ABS, sounds like a bad wheel sensor to me.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Anyone have the stock 16 or 17 inch chrome wheels for sale? Mine is a 98 if it matters.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

IN TRAFFIC ON THE 5 FREEWAY :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY FAVORITE PEARLWHITE ONES :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GANGSTA WAYZ COMMING SOON


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 8 2010, 04:24 PM~16228540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

nice lincs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

I hav a question and I need some info from u homies? I am da only one in my area wit a new skool tc and. If I take the back bags off 2 lifed my ass can I run a coil over set up or do I hav 2 run a reverse coil wit power balls.


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

I got one more questiom if I slap some 14s in the azz will it pull my drive line or wil the car stil b ok wit it like that thx locos


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Jan 8 2010, 08:32 PM~16231137
> *I hav a question and I need some info from u homies? I am da only one in my area wit a new skool tc and. If I take the back bags off 2 lifed my ass can I run a coil over set up or do I hav 2 run a reverse coil wit power balls.
> *


you can do it ether way bro i got mine with reverse deep cup and power balls :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

heres my interior i just had done on my 98!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jan 8 2010, 09:39 PM~16231879
> *heres my interior i just had done on my 98!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jan 8 2010, 11:39 PM~16231879
> *heres my interior i just had done on my 98!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. When you tearing down for the chrome undies?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

Onlygonna do a lil chre on this one,uppers, lowers and steering links. Already got steering links so might put them on this weekend


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jan 9 2010, 05:28 PM~16237774
> *Onlygonna do a lil chre on this one,uppers, lowers and steering links. Already got steering links so might put them on this weekend
> *


Will start taking mine apart when I get off my butt.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jan 9 2010, 12:39 AM~16231879
> *heres my interior i just had done on my 98!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

when i layed out the colors i was tryin to be careful not to go to overboard with the green...i think it turned out just right..any more green mighta been a lil too much and any less would not have been enough :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks for all the feedback fellas


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jan 8 2010, 11:39 PM~16231879
> *heres my interior i just had done on my 98!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

thanx homie


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

do u need spacers to fit 13s in rear and if so what size


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

Nice. Interior g :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Does anyone know how to remove a headrests from a 1999 Towncar? There is no button to push to release them, they only go up and down.


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jan 9 2010, 11:41 PM~16242143
> *do u need spacers to fit 13s in rear and if so what size
> *


no spacers needed homie they will bolt up


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Jul 24 2007, 07:58 PM~8383530
> *i sold this one 3 yrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


where did u get those little chrome parts on the side?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 11 2010, 12:04 AM~16249633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :uh:  :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 10 2010, 09:04 PM~16249633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf  poor car the owner should be shot for doin that


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

I agree shoot the bastard wtf was he thinking


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 11 2010, 12:10 AM~16250640
> *wtf    poor  car  the owner should be shot for doin that
> *


I THOUGHT THAT'S WHAT ALL THOSE HOLES ON THE HOOD AND FENDERS WERE...


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 10 2010, 11:04 PM~16249633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gift cards from peep boys this past Christmas i guess or mayby autozone?


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jan 10 2010, 03:43 PM~16245403
> *Does anyone know how to remove a headrests from a 1999 Towncar? There is no button to push to release them, they only go up and down.
> *


Anyone?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jan 11 2010, 04:08 PM~16257355
> *Anyone?
> *


im not sure on that one?


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jan 11 2010, 07:39 PM~16258342
> *im not sure on that one?
> *


Bought some screens, but have no idea how to take the original headrests out.


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 10 2010, 08:04 PM~16249633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

OK I GOT A PROBLEM :angry: FOR THE SECOND TIME MY TRANNING WENT OUT THE OVERDRIVE LIGHT KEEPS BLINKING AND IT DOESNT WANT TO SHIFT WTF IS GOIN ON  :banghead:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jan 11 2010, 10:30 PM~16262083
> *OK I GOT A PROBLEM  :angry: FOR THE SECOND TIME MY TRANNING WENT OUT THE OVERDRIVE LIGHT KEEPS BLINKING AND IT DOESNT WANT TO SHIFT WTF IS GOIN ON   :banghead:
> *


need to rebuilt it again lol i had the same problem i sold my car after the second ti time :angry: but mine was a daily car


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jan 11 2010, 11:30 PM~16262083
> *OK I GOT A PROBLEM  :angry: FOR THE SECOND TIME MY TRANNING WENT OUT THE OVERDRIVE LIGHT KEEPS BLINKING AND IT DOESNT WANT TO SHIFT WTF IS GOIN ON   :banghead:
> *


i had the same prob i got a 98 my wires 

were burning on my exaust.... i looked on the driver side for burned wires and found them ..wrapped them up good and it was fine i took the battery off to reset the computer and it was cool after that ..o/d was blinkin on and off and i had one gear ...  check your fuses under the hood too... one of them controls the trans..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 10 2010, 11:04 PM~16249633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: I would buy that. Wonder if thats for sale.











Only to take every little sticker and knicknack off of it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jan 8 2010, 09:39 PM~16231879
> *heres my interior i just had done on my 98!
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice homie, i like


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 12 2010, 06:24 AM~16264510
> *looks nice homie, i like
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 10 2010, 10:04 PM~16249633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT...


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

Is it true that your 13ns make your trani go bad..?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jan 10 2010, 03:43 PM~16245403
> *Does anyone know how to remove a headrests from a 1999 Towncar? There is no button to push to release them, they only go up and down.
> *


There is a hole at the base of the headrest toward the inside....stick a paper clip in to release.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Jan 12 2010, 02:46 PM~16266978
> *Is it true that your 13ns make your trani go bad..?
> *






:roflmao:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

My 01 CARTIER


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Jan 12 2010, 02:24 AM~16264161
> *i had the same prob i got a 98 my wires
> 
> were burning on my exaust.... i looked on the driver side for burned wires and found them ..wrapped them up good and it was fine i took the battery off to reset the computer and it was cool after that ..o/d was blinkin on and off and i had one gear ...   check your fuses under the hood too... one of them controls the trans..
> *


COOL THANKS BRO ILL CHECK IT OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Jan 12 2010, 10:29 PM~16272875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 12 2010, 08:52 PM~16272335
> *:roflmao:
> *


 like always hateing. Ima star calling you benny .. lmao....
:uh: what a hater. Hateing on the guy that beat you to that tc that you wanted so bad. ...lol :0


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Jan 12 2010, 09:29 PM~16272875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 13 2010, 10:41 AM~16277515
> *NICE
> *


Thanks HOMIE


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 13 2010, 05:50 PM~16281487
> *clean
> *


  Thanks


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

my speaker box and my rear deck panel custom built for my 98


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 14 2010, 02:42 AM~16286223
> *my speaker box and my rear deck panel custom built for my 98
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 13 2010, 11:42 PM~16286223
> *my speaker box and my rear deck panel custom built for my 98
> 
> 
> ...


Come on


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 14 2010, 12:42 AM~16286223
> *my speaker box and my rear deck panel custom built for my 98
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO WHAT SIZE OF SPEAKERS ARE YOU FITTING IN THE SPACE?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 11 2010, 04:04 AM~16249633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't gonna post pics of most hated 2 untill vegas. :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jan 14 2010, 09:06 AM~16288845
> *NICE BRO WHAT SIZE OF SPEAKERS ARE YOU FITTING IN THE SPACE?
> *


3 12s jl audio


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Jan 13 2010, 10:47 PM~16286272
> *Come on
> *


WHAT???????????? :angry:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 14 2010, 11:30 AM~16289061
> *3 12s jl audio
> *


DAMMM WHATS THE SPECS ON THAT SPEAKER BOX


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 14 2010, 10:31 AM~16289070
> *WHAT???????????? :angry:
> *


WHAT??????? :banghead: :twak:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Jan 14 2010, 01:25 PM~16291125
> *WHAT???????  :banghead:  :twak:
> *


Why you say come on!!!!!


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

A little something for 2010 THROW SOME Zs ON THAT BIATCH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 7 2010, 09:28 PM~16219299
> *will 16s be too much? i got factory trailing arm locations
> *


we got 16s in my wifes tc.. it wont lock up full 16.. it locks up about 12-14..


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 5 2010, 02:02 AM~16187993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badasss..


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 14 2010, 02:42 AM~16286223
> *my speaker box and my rear deck panel custom built for my 98
> 
> 
> ...




I LIKEY THE rear deck panel


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Jan 14 2010, 04:00 PM~16291475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Jan 14 2010, 03:00 PM~16291475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 14 2010, 05:42 PM~16291866
> *
> *


:thumbsup: That thing sounded good too. I have dual 24" Cherry Bombs on mine, but I think that was a little louder.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Anybody got pics sitting on 14" wheels? I'm thinking of getting a set for the daily, but I'm getting tired of flipping through pages of 13s. :tongue:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 14 2010, 04:30 PM~16292326
> *Anybody got pics sitting on 14" wheels?  I'm thinking of getting a set for the daily, but I'm getting tired of flipping through pages of 13s. :tongue:
> *


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 14 2010, 04:20 PM~16292235
> *nice!!
> *


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jan 14 2010, 03:26 PM~16291732
> *NICE HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks HOMIE


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 14 2010, 09:31 PM~16294050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that stock height? What size tires? Looks good! :thumbsup:

I'm thinking 14x7 with dark blue spokes to match the top on this car:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 14 2010, 01:42 AM~16286223
> *my speaker box and my rear deck panel custom built for my 98
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 14 2010, 07:31 PM~16294050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 15 2010, 06:31 AM~16298803
> *  Is that stock height?  What size tires?  Looks good! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm thinking 14x7 with dark blue spokes to match the top on this car:
> ...



YEAH THATS STOCK HEIGHT... 175/70/14


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 15 2010, 03:09 PM~16301577
> *YEAH THATS STOCK HEIGHT... 175/70/14
> *


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

ive only seen one town car converted into a 2 door it was pretty nice i guess


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## lucero63 (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 10 2010, 10:04 PM~16249633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :guns:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 16 2010, 11:42 AM~16309467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760+Jan 16 2010, 11:40 AM~16309452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 16 2010, 02:41 PM~16309460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lil6yplayboy (Nov 16, 2001)

Any other clues on the inside leaking....I done did the cowl cleanout step by step, pulled the drain plugs on the door ect...still after each rain i'm having a wet passenger floor....

any suggestions//anyone solve this problem differently??


oops wrong topic..


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil6yplayboy_@Jan 17 2010, 01:14 AM~16314098
> *Any other clues on the inside leaking....I done did the cowl cleanout step by step, pulled the drain plugs on the door ect...still after each rain i'm having a wet passenger floor....
> 
> any suggestions//anyone solve this problem differently??
> ...


I still have the same problem.


----------



## lil6yplayboy (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jan 17 2010, 02:19 AM~16314135
> *I still have the same problem.
> *



damm! who got the answer.......


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil6yplayboy_@Jan 16 2010, 11:23 PM~16314170
> *damm! who got the answer.......
> *


has any1 performed the fix thats descibed with the rtv?


----------



## lil6yplayboy (Nov 16, 2001)

Yeah, but i'm going to do it again


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Somebody buy these chrome arms. $125 shipped. Less than it would cost to chrome your own and your car doesn't have be taken apart while they're being chromed.


----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)

has anybody put a deck in with a flipout screen. Dont look like it will work the way the dash is shaped


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

double din homie!!!!!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:0   :wow: THATS A BAD MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## breakitallrafa (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 17 2010, 09:14 PM~16321288
> *Somebody buy these chrome arms. $125 shipped. Less than it would cost to chrome your own and your car doesn't have be taken apart while they're being chromed.
> 
> 
> ...


hay hold those chrome uppers for me till the end of january cause thats the next tym i get paid and ill pay u 150 my name is rafa from florida


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 18 2010, 05:18 AM~16324172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did anyone ever buy that one?


----------



## breakitallrafa (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by breakitallrafa_@Jan 18 2010, 09:52 AM~16325489
> *hay hold those chrome uppers for me till the end of january cause thats the next tym i get paid and ill pay u 150 my name is rafa from florida
> *


actually gimme your number and ill send the money wednesday


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Jan 13 2010, 07:37 PM~16281342
> *like always hateing. Ima star calling you benny .. lmao....
> :uh:    what a hater. Hateing on the guy that beat you to that tc that you wanted so bad. ...lol :0
> *





Hating On What? Beat Me? :roflmao: 




Pay It Off First Fucker Then Talk Shit You Cheap Bastard.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 18 2010, 06:58 PM~16325537
> *Did anyone ever buy that one?
> *


pics from ebay so I doubt it.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G+Jan 18 2010, 11:06 AM~16326098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!   :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jan 16 2010, 07:31 PM~16312336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 18 2010, 03:18 AM~16324172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 badass


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 18 2010, 04:18 AM~16324172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE THATS THE ONE FROM VEGAS RIGHT?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 4 2010, 04:01 PM~16181561
> *The homies linc from Lux Wpg
> 
> 
> ...


sweet what year is this one??


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 18 2010, 08:55 PM~16331042
> *sweet what year is this one??
> *


1998-2002. I can not tell the difference.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by breakitallrafa_@Jan 18 2010, 10:11 AM~16325646
> *actually gimme your number and ill send the money wednesday
> *


Pending already and somebody else wants them if he doesn't.


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 18 2010, 06:50 PM~16329500
> *NICE THATS THE ONE FROM VEGAS RIGHT?
> *




The One BMH Built For Chop Out Of Royals?


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OuttaSpite_@Jun 1 2005, 01:47 AM~3208159
> *Here ya go
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 18 2010, 11:54 PM~16334092
> *The One BMH Built For Chop Out Of Royals?
> 
> 
> ...


Yup thats the one. He put it on ebay several times I think the first time he didn't chop the price enough :biggrin: and the second time it was pretty high too. I didn't know if anyone bought it or not???


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 16 2010, 02:41 PM~16309463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pretty cool what they did with the mirrors


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 18 2010, 10:54 PM~16334092
> *The One BMH Built For Chop Out Of Royals?
> 
> 
> ...


SO ITS UPDATED CORRECT?NOT A 03 AND UP??? I KNEW SUPER NATURALS HAD THE FIRST ONE OUT, IT WAS A TAN ONE TOO  REAL 05 TOO


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 18 2010, 06:55 PM~16331042
> *sweet what year is this one??
> *


98


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Jan 18 2010, 01:57 AM~16324150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 19 2010, 02:35 PM~16339509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you guys end up cutting that duct for the vents out behind there????


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 18 2010, 09:54 PM~16334092
> *The One BMH Built For Chop Out Of Royals?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jan 19 2010, 02:24 PM~16341224
> *did you guys end up cutting that duct for the vents out behind there????
> *


i cut the fuck out of that. i tried using my heat gun to form the plastic duct but it all ended up having to come out to fit the new stereo. i never need the heater over here anyways. fuck it


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

what size coils yall using for the rear the stock ones from the front or ???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 20 2009, 02:52 PM~15414215
> *HERES MY BUCKET IN FLORIDA NOW :0
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jan 20 2010, 02:24 PM~16352889
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 20 2010, 05:57 PM~16354617
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jan 19 2010, 07:28 AM~16336601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Currently On Ebay For 10Gs... 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CUSTOM-SHOW...=item45f086ea02


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Jan 20 2010, 06:57 PM~16354617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hey Love Birds... Whens The Wedding? :roflmao:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 20 2010, 05:11 PM~16354835
> *Hey Love Birds... Whens The Wedding? :roflmao:
> *


guey :angry: :biggrin: sup


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 20 2010, 02:55 PM~16352129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 20 2010, 05:09 PM~16354802
> *Currently On Ebay For 10Gs...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CUSTOM-SHOW...=item45f086ea02
> 
> ...


car is differnet in a few of the pics


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 20 2010, 08:51 PM~16355457
> *car is differnet in a few of the pics
> *



THEY PUT a e&g tan top on to match interior okay but it was a killer all black...... 
for 10 gs you cant complain for a BMH full wrapped 08 towncar :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 20 2010, 07:52 PM~16356184
> *THEY PUT a e&g tan top on to match interior okay but it was a killer all black......
> for 10 gs you cant complain for a  BMH full wrapped 08 towncar :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THAT WOULD BE IN MY DRIVE WAY IF I HAD THE MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 20 2010, 05:52 PM~16356184
> *THEY PUT a e&g tan top on to match interior okay but it was a killer all black......
> for 10 gs you cant complain for a  BMH full wrapped 08 towncar :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 98 with o8 exterior conversion :biggrin:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 18 2010, 01:30 PM~16327463
> *Hating On What? Beat Me? :roflmao:
> Pay It Off First Fucker Then Talk Shit You Cheap Bastard.
> *


 :roflmao: 
lol.. look at you trying to look good. mr i got money up the ass.. culero let me tell you one more time YOU AINT GOT SHIT HOME BOY.... YOU ALWAYS WEARING THE SAME CLOTHES ..... whos the cheap bastard culero.... pinche mamon..... you would of gotnt MY LINCOLN befor i did, if you had all that money you say you have.... pinche trash talker.... my lincoln is paid off home boy....    :boink:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

fucking vatos trying to be all that when they realy aint shit.... :thumbsdown:
FAILED


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Where do you get the adjustable upper A arms at? I saw Tweedy had some at Hoptoberfest.


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jan 20 2010, 11:06 PM~16360336
> *Where do you get the adjustable upper A arms at? I saw Tweedy had some at Hoptoberfest.
> *


you mean these?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 21 2010, 01:13 AM~16360410
> *you mean these?
> 
> 
> ...


I got them on mine!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 21 2010, 08:54 AM~16362210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 21 2010, 12:33 AM~16359341
> *:nono: 98 with o8 exterior conversion :biggrin:
> *


Yup for 10gs you could make your own.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Jan 21 2010, 12:43 AM~16359447
> *:roflmao:
> lol.. look at you trying to look good. mr i got money up the ass.. culero let me tell you one more time YOU AINT GOT SHIT HOME BOY.... YOU ALWAYS WEARING THE SAME CLOTHES ..... whos the cheap bastard culero.... pinche mamon.....  you would of gotnt  MY LINCOLN  befor i did, if you had all that money you say you have.... pinche trash talker.... my lincoln is paid off home boy....        :boink:
> *








BLAH BLAH BLAH... I'll See You Around.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2010, 10:32 PM~16370606
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 21 2010, 09:28 PM~16370553
> *
> BLAH BLAH BLAH... I'll See You Around.
> *


 :0 dont get mad homeboy is all about the fun.... :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Jan 22 2010, 12:14 AM~16371250
> *:0 dont get mad homeboy is all about the fun....  :cheesy:
> *



Saves Que El Que Se Enoja Pierde, So Aguanta Las Cojidas... :boink:


U Did Scoop Up That TC And Thats Commendable Pero Sabes Bien Que My Plans Changed A Long Time Ago... 


You Know The Outfits Stay Fresh And The Dough Keeps Coming In So No Mames Guey... :twak:


Otra Mamada De Esas Y Me Vengo... :skeet: :skeet:



:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Now Enough With Bullshit, Where Those 2 Dr Vert TCs At? :0


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 20 2010, 11:33 PM~16359341
> *:nono: 98 with o8 exterior conversion :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CUSTOM-SHOW...=item45f086ea02


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

man that black tc is fuckin sweet


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 22 2010, 09:01 AM~16374561
> *Saves Que El Que Se Enoja Pierde, So Aguanta Las Cojidas... :boink:
> U Did Scoop Up That TC And Thats Commendable Pero Sabes Bien Que My Plans Changed A Long Time Ago...
> You Know The Outfits Stay Fresh And The Dough Keeps Coming In So No Mames Guey... :twak:
> ...


lol cojidas !!!!!!!! :nono: jajajaja. it is what it is homeboy... about your plans, only you know what you want to do.... pero thats your shhh... 

"Otra Mamada De Esas Y Me Vengo DE CULO"...... :wow: LOL


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 22 2010, 09:48 AM~16374915
> *Now Enough With Bullshit, Where Those 2 Dr Vert TCs At? :0
> *


xaMiLL, cuz i been waitin over 2 years now. 2 super shows and a majestic new year... and nada :thumbsdown:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 21 2010, 02:13 AM~16360410
> *you mean these?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I think so.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 21 2010, 02:13 AM~16360410
> *you mean these?
> 
> 
> ...


switchman invented those.....i went by the place that machines those and the owner told me the story on how those came about


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

im going extreme for 2010! the new paint will be orgasmic!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jan 23 2010, 10:47 AM~16385279
> *im going extreme for 2010! the new paint will be orgasmic!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jan 23 2010, 12:47 PM~16385279
> *im going extreme for 2010! the new paint will be orgasmic!
> 
> 
> ...


just take the grill and he lights off no need for tape....nice front end....no ****


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2010, 01:56 PM~16386094
> *just take the grill and he lights off no need for tape....nice front end....no ****
> *


x2 :biggrin: much easier


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 23 2010, 11:21 AM~16385490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i have that impala :cheesy: i miss mine


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jan 23 2010, 10:47 AM~16385279
> *im going extreme for 2010! the new paint will be orgasmic!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2010, 08:56 PM~16386094
> *just take the grill and he lights off no need for tape....nice front end....no ****
> *



I just put the lights and the grill on to se that i get all the lines to fit in nice!

ivé only painted a couple of hundred cars before homie, so i know!


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 23 2010, 12:21 PM~16385490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats this color? Dark cherry metallic?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 21 2010, 02:13 AM~16360410
> *you mean these?
> 
> 
> ...


How much are they for 2?


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 23 2010, 05:58 PM~16388248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jan 23 2010, 04:48 PM~16388175
> *How much are they for 2?
> *


I think theyre like 100 dollars. i dont remember what i paid


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 23 2010, 07:58 PM~16388248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



B-A-D-A-S-S


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 23 2010, 05:58 PM~16388248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 23 2010, 12:26 PM~16386297
> *x2 :biggrin: much easier
> *


x98 much easier and done right :biggrin: everythin else is still on too, doorhandles, window trim,


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 24 2010, 12:39 AM~16391712
> *I think theyre like 100 dollars. i dont remember what i paid
> *


call empire the shop in my sig they sell them there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2010, 10:32 PM~16370606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can paint one of you alls lincolns as well, just gimme a pic and size estimate n ill hook ya up


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

2010!!!!!time to bring this out!!!


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

not done yet and date on camera wrong!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 24 2010, 10:48 PM~16398918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS NICE


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 18 2010, 03:18 AM~16324172
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I thought these things had a sub frame so you couldnt juice them? :wow:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 24 2010, 11:17 PM~16399359
> *I thought these things had a sub frame so you couldnt juice them? :wow:
> *


It's a 98 with a 08 conversion.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 24 2010, 04:12 PM~16396652
> *x98 much easier and done right :biggrin:  everythin else is still on too, doorhandles, window trim,
> *


best if you strip em all down doggie :biggrin: comin soon


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 24 2010, 08:21 PM~16398481
> *2010!!!!!time to bring this out!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 25 2010, 01:12 AM~16396652
> *x98 much easier and done right :biggrin:  everythin else is still on too, doorhandles, window trim,
> *



I know my english is bad, but im thinking you guys cant read ether?? i wrote that i put it on to get the lines right, whats so hard to understand about that? everything is just put on, not fixt or screwed on! come and show me your best paint awards??

Ken K sweden


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 24 2010, 08:48 PM~16398918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 24 2010, 05:12 PM~16396652
> *x98 much easier and done right :biggrin:  everythin else is still on too, doorhandles, window trim,
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jan 25 2010, 01:58 PM~16406479
> *I know my english is bad, but im thinking you guys cant read ether?? i wrote that i put it on to get the lines right, whats so hard to understand about that? everything is just put on, not fixt or screwed on! come and show me your best paint awards??
> 
> Ken K sweden
> *


not hating, just see everything taped up  any progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 24 2010, 10:21 PM~16398481
> *2010!!!!!time to bring this out!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That flake is looking gooooooood. :thumbsup:


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

4 SELL 4500


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 25 2010, 07:46 PM~16409765
> *4 SELL 4500
> 
> 
> ...


good price.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 25 2010, 07:46 PM~16409765
> *4 SELL 4500
> 
> 
> ...


how many miles what year????


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 25 2010, 08:44 PM~16410534
> *how many miles what year????
> *


its a 98 and has 170,000


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jan 25 2010, 04:58 PM~16406479
> *I know my english is bad, but im thinking you guys cant read ether?? i wrote that i put it on to get the lines right, whats so hard to understand about that? everything is just put on, not fixt or screwed on! come and show me your best paint awards??
> 
> Ken K sweden
> *


Easy Ken.... Everyone skips ahead and doesn't take the time to read posts on here especially if there is a picture posted. You should be used to that if you have spend any amount of time on this website. 

You will have a real nice Towncar when its in paint doesn't matter what anyone else thinks anyway.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 25 2010, 08:46 PM~16409765
> *4 SELL 4500
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 26 2010, 01:54 PM~16414207
> *Easy Ken....  Everyone skips ahead and doesn't take the time to read posts on here especially if there is a picture posted. You should be used to that if you have spend any amount of time on this website.
> 
> You will have a real nice Towncar when its in paint doesn't matter what anyone else thinks anyway.
> *



Thanks man!
i know i should be used to it by now, but it´s irritating when people get stuck on bulls**t insted of seeing the real picture!

i will post some pics when im finnished!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jan 26 2010, 02:01 PM~16417189
> *Thanks man!
> i know i should be used to it by now, but it´s irritating when people get stuck on bulls**t insted of seeing the real picture!
> 
> ...


WE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 26 2010, 02:47 PM~16417716
> *
> *


QUE ONDAS HOMIE? ANDAS DE PELIONERO I SEE LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

what up edwin??? :biggrin:


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

cleared!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Jan 26 2010, 03:01 PM~16417189
> *Thanks man!
> i know i should be used to it by now, but it´s irritating when people get stuck on bulls**t insted of seeing the real picture!
> 
> ...


sorry homie i was just going off of the pics that i saw ......looks like the car was in the prep stage.....everything was taped up....door handles and all.....no disrespect intended....i dont know u like that meaning i wouldnt know that u painted alot of cars....but that nose piece is lookin nice


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

man u can tell that flake just rollez nice work on da paint :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 19 2010, 08:54 PM~16345581
> *i cut the fuck out of that. i tried using my heat gun to form the plastic duct but it all ended up having  to come out to fit the new stereo. i never need the heater over here anyways. fuck it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH I HAD TO BUST MINE TO SHIT BACK THERE WOULDINT FIT WORTH SHIT BUT WELL WORTH IT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jan 26 2010, 07:07 PM~16420592
> *what up edwin??? :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOGG THANKS ON THAT HOOK UP


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 26 2010, 06:55 PM~16421237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ride lookn good


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 26 2010, 06:55 PM~16421237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sexy Paint. What kinda wheels you rollin on?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

From the streets to the show..


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 27 2010, 10:27 AM~16428181
> *Sexy Paint. What kinda wheels you rollin on?
> *


these painted to match!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 27 2010, 01:45 PM~16429953
> *these painted to match!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch !


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 27 2010, 01:51 PM~16430031
> *Ouch !
> *


ouch????thats good or bad??


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 27 2010, 01:54 PM~16430062
> *ouch????thats good or bad??
> *



GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DADDY 65 SS (Oct 19, 2009)

ttt... :biggrin:


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

COMING SOON! 
Paint by: RAT1
Leaf & Strips by: ZFELIX
Setup by: N-SANE "Black Magic" 
:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Wrecked 98 vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv get the parts u need now. Still alot of good parts left. Need it gone like yesterday. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521593


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 27 2010, 09:44 AM~16427838
> *WHATS UP BIG DOGG THANKS ON THAT HOOK UP
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Jan 28 2010, 12:00 AM~16437414
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really fellin the leafing and stripes on this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Jan 28 2010, 02:00 AM~16437414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

What is needed to convert a 99 body to a 2003? are the quarter panels different are the doors the same? ect.........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 29 2010, 03:10 PM~16452794
> *What is needed to convert a 99 body to a 2003? are the quarter panels different are the doors the same? ect.........
> *


ALOT OF WORK BUDY :biggrin: BUT WORTH IT.? JUST FRONT END RADIATOR SUPPORT HOOD CORE SUPPORT FENDERS YOU GET THE POINT  AND IF YOU DO QUARTERPANNELS THAN JUST BUY A NEW ONE AND DO THE FRAME SWAP  JUST MY TWO CENTS :happysad:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2010, 02:16 PM~16452840
> *ALOT OF WORK BUDY :biggrin:  BUT WORTH IT.? JUST FRONT END RADIATOR SUPPORT HOOD CORE SUPPORT FENDERS YOU GET THE POINT  AND IF YOU DO QUARTERPANNELS THAN JUST BUY A NEW ONE AND DO THE FRAME SWAP  JUST MY TWO CENTS :happysad:
> *


A new one with a frame swap would be the best option I just hate the monster square headrests the new ones come with thanks..........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 29 2010, 03:20 PM~16452880
> *A new one with a frame swap would be the best option I just hate the monster square headrests the new ones come with thanks..........
> *


 :0 :biggrin: GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 29 2010, 01:20 PM~16452880
> *A new one with a frame swap would be the best option I just hate the monster square headrests the new ones come with thanks..........
> *


 :uh: thats what your worried about really the headrests.......


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 29 2010, 02:40 PM~16453036
> *:uh: thats what your worried about really the headrests.......
> *


Naw fool I was just pointing out what I dislike!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 27 2010, 02:45 PM~16429953
> *these painted to match!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin damn good! when will it be on the streets?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2010, 04:16 PM~16452840
> *ALOT OF WORK BUDY :biggrin:  BUT WORTH IT.? JUST FRONT END RADIATOR SUPPORT HOOD CORE SUPPORT FENDERS YOU GET THE POINT  AND IF YOU DO QUARTERPANNELS THAN JUST BUY A NEW ONE AND DO THE FRAME SWAP  JUST MY TWO CENTS :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 29 2010, 03:20 PM~16454021
> *Naw fool I was just pointing out what I dislike!
> *


ha ha i know :biggrin: just thought it was funny, your talkin about doing a whole frame swap on a new town car, or conversion on and older town car and the headrest was one of your worries


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG DADDY 65 SS (Oct 19, 2009)

ttt.... :biggrin:


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 29 2010, 04:35 PM~16454196
> *Lookin damn good! when will it be on the streets?
> *


bout another week!!!interior next though!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 29 2010, 05:52 PM~16454350
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone got any pics/videos of rolling 3 wheels on 2 pumps with stock leaf springs/trailing arms? (Whatever the hell is in the back of these things.)


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 30 2010, 08:50 AM~16459353
> *bout another week!!!interior next though!!
> *


BALLIN!!!!!! HAHA LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

ttt... :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyone know where to get different color seatlbelts for a 98?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jan 30 2010, 12:56 PM~16461162
> *Anyone got any pics/videos of rolling 3 wheels on 2 pumps with stock leaf springs/trailing arms? (Whatever the hell is in the back of these things.)
> *


i heard that lincolns cant 3 wheel with a stock suspension even if it has switches....thats why people never post pics of 99-02 lincolns on 3 wheel unless they have modified the rear suspension.....


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 31 2010, 11:27 AM~16467940
> *i heard that lincolns cant 3 wheel with a stock suspension even if it has switches....thats why people never post pics of 99-02 lincolns on 3 wheel unless they have modified the rear suspension.....
> *


You can, there are pics in here pages back. The safest way to do it and save you money is get a 4-Link, and of course take it to a shop(if you cant find one) that has installed one before. And of course have the frame swapped to an older model linc (98-i forgot) :happysad: 

There are a few video's out there too, i have one of my own but it will be for DVD only :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 30 2010, 09:43 PM~16464372
> *anyone know where to get different color seatlbelts for a 98?
> *


Yes, i have to find the link for you, it may not be today, but its for all Linc TC and Limo parts. And typical stock colors are listed for all parts.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 31 2010, 03:28 PM~16470015
> *Yes, i have to find the link for you, it may not be today, but its for all Linc TC and Limo parts. And typical stock colors are listed for all parts.
> *


  post it up when you have a chance


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 31 2010, 09:56 PM~16473239
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 31 2010, 09:56 PM~16473239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

wanna get some color matched wheels what do you guys suggest?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

if the top is black maybe some black dish n chrome


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 31 2010, 09:15 PM~16473474
> *if the top is black maybe  some black dish  n chrome
> *


tops dark blue


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 31 2010, 10:16 PM~16473486
> *tops dark blue
> *


my bad :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 30 2010, 02:12 PM~16460912
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt for the lincs :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

anybody else make a 2dr linc?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 1 2010, 01:47 AM~16473828
> *anybody else make a 2dr linc?
> *


yup...here in fla


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats all I can post.....


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

is it just choped. or is it gona be a convertable?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 1 2010, 02:05 AM~16474025
> *is it just choped. or is it gona be a convertable?
> *


NOT SURE....


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 31 2010, 09:12 PM~16473425
> *wanna get some color matched wheels what do you guys suggest?
> 
> 
> ...


take off that damn trunk rack


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 31 2010, 11:11 PM~16474532
> *take off that damn trunk rack
> *


that means welding up 12 holes ive already thought of that gotta get another trunk lid


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 31 2010, 06:28 PM~16470015
> *Yes, i have to find the link for you, it may not be today, but its for all Linc TC and Limo parts. And typical stock colors are listed for all parts.
> *


Is this the one?
Towncar Limo parts


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 31 2010, 11:28 PM~16473630
> *sup homie
> *


HOWS YOUR CAR COMMING ALONG?? ANY UPDATES, IM STILL WAITING FOR MY PICS :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 31 2010, 10:56 PM~16473239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man!ima linc ryder n that shit is goin to shit on dem!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 31 2010, 01:27 PM~16467940
> *i heard that lincolns cant 3 wheel with a stock suspension even if it has switches....thats why people never post pics of 99-02 lincolns on 3 wheel unless they have modified the rear suspension.....
> *


Yeah that's what I hear. That sucks.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 31 2010, 09:56 PM~16473239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253+Feb 1 2010, 12:56 AM~16473239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL+Feb 1 2010, 03:26 PM~16478967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not my car. but i thought i would add it here for you guys to see  :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253+Jan 31 2010, 08:56 PM~16473239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*this has been inthe works for fucking ever! what ever happened to it?*


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 18 2010, 08:25 PM~16333532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wave: where you been?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 2 2010, 01:18 AM~16485696
> *that was a dope car to start with. hopefully it get finished soon.
> this has been inthe works for fucking ever! what ever happened to it?
> *


ITS GETTING DONE BELIEVE ME


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

have these for sale if anyone interested pm


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 30 2010, 08:43 PM~16464372
> *anyone know where to get different color seatlbelts for a 98?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 2 2010, 11:57 AM~16488816
> *ITS GETTING DONE BELIEVE ME
> *


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 2 2010, 11:57 AM~16488816
> *ITS GETTING DONE BELIEVE ME
> *


i tried to return your message.your inbox is full.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Feb 3 2010, 04:36 PM~16501515
> *i tried to return your message.your inbox is full.
> *


EMPTY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

So because you can't 3 wheel these with the stock rear end can you side to side it? I'm trying to get everything figured out because i'm juicing mine soon.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 3 2010, 06:59 PM~16503168
> *So because you can't 3 wheel these with the stock rear end can you side to side it? I'm trying to get everything figured out because i'm juicing mine soon.
> *


I 3WHEEL MINE WITH NO PROBLEM HOMIE STOCK SUSPENSION IN THE REAR JUST NO SHOCKS


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT for the TC


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Even with shocks I three wheel mine all the time! :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 3 2010, 09:43 PM~16504478
> *Even with shocks I three wheel mine all the time! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :thumbsup: Looks good. So is it just not RECOMMENDED to 3 wheel on the stock suspension then?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 17 2010, 09:14 PM~16321288
> *Somebody buy these chrome arms. $125 shipped. Less than it would cost to chrome your own and your car doesn't have be taken apart while they're being chromed.
> 
> 
> ...


STILL FOR SALE! PLEASE PM IF YOU WANT THEM.


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 3 2010, 07:43 PM~16504478
> *Even with shocks I three wheel mine all the time! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




what year is it homie???????


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

I WOULD 3 WHEEL WITH STOCK SUSPENSION BUT THEN DECIDED TO TAKE OFF MY 3WHEEEL SWITCH CAUSE I DONT HAVE REINFORCEMENTS SO NOW JUST F/B/SS NO HOPPIN RUNN'N 36VOLTS FONT N BACK


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHILE I WAS LEAVING WORK TODAY IS SEEN A BUBBLE LINCOLN WITH A TRUNK LIKE A OLD CONTINENTAL.ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE(THE TRUNK)


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 3 2010, 11:27 PM~16507530
> *WHILE I WAS LEAVING WORK TODAY IS SEEN  A BUBBLE LINCOLN WITH A TRUNK LIKE A OLD CONTINENTAL.ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE(THE TRUNK)
> *


I SEEN THAT TOO DOG OUT HERE IN VEGAS ITS A BOLT ON ADD ON CANT TELL U WHERE IT CAME FROM BUT THEY GOT EM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

all tc lovers n builders 2 weeks i will show pics of a 98 2dr tc rag {no photoshop}on its way to the paint if u aint done wit urs u better get on it vegas baby  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 3 2010, 11:55 PM~16507758
> *all tc lovers n builders 2 weeks i will show pics of a 98 2dr tc rag {no photoshop}on its way to the paint if u aint done wit urs u better get on it vegas baby   :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 4 2010, 01:27 AM~16507530
> *WHILE I WAS LEAVING WORK TODAY IS SEEN  A BUBBLE LINCOLN WITH A TRUNK LIKE A OLD CONTINENTAL.ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE(THE TRUNK)
> *


Its an add on piece made by E&G.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG+Feb 4 2010, 01:44 AM~16507691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 4 2010, 01:55 AM~16507758
> *all tc lovers n builders 2 weeks i will show pics of a 98 2dr tc rag {no photoshop}on its way to the paint if u aint done wit urs u better get on it vegas baby   :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 4 2010, 12:55 AM~16507758
> *all tc lovers n builders 2 weeks i will show pics of a 98 2dr tc rag {no photoshop}on its way to the paint if u aint done wit urs u better get on it vegas baby   :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :0 :0 THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT GEE  PICS PICS PICS :biggrin:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 4 2010, 12:55 AM~16507758
> *all tc lovers n builders 2 weeks i will show pics of a 98 2dr tc rag {no photoshop}on its way to the paint if u aint done wit urs u better get on it vegas baby   :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


hell yea! gotta c this :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 4 2010, 01:44 AM~16507691
> *I SEEN THAT TOO DOG OUT HERE IN VEGAS ITS A BOLT ON ADD ON CANT TELL U WHERE IT CAME FROM BUT THEY GOT EM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IF IM NOT MISTAKEN THATS AN E&G UPGRADE BUT THE ONE I SEEN THE TRUNK IS BUILT LIKE THAT..... ITS NOT A BOLT ON THOUGHT ABOUT GETTIN ONE BUT DIDNT LIKE IT ENOUGH TO HUSTLE UP THA CHANGE TO GET IT I LIKE MY STOCK TRUNK BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

I like this pic


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 2 2010, 03:18 AM~16485696
> *that was a dope car to start with. hopefully it get finished soon.
> this has been inthe works for fucking ever! what ever happened to it?
> *


He's workin on it lil...he got something in the 60's he's workin on also


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Feb 4 2010, 07:20 PM~16515337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Feb 4 2010, 07:18 PM~16515322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 niceeeeeeee


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 3 2010, 07:43 PM~16504478
> *Even with shocks I three wheel mine all the time! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nono: :nono:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 1 2010, 05:42 AM~16475340
> *Is this the one?
> Towncar Limo parts
> *


 :nosad: and sorry i aint found the right one yet, it was bookmarked on my old computer thats y i cant find it yet


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Feb 4 2010, 09:18 PM~16515322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats alot of material.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Feb 4 2010, 08:16 PM~16515306
> *I like this pic
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THATS ALL I CAN SAY :0 I LOVE THIS PICTURE


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 4 2010, 07:58 AM~16508761
> *Its an add on piece made by E&G.
> *


you think u can find me a link to it g.i cant find it


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 3 2010, 07:43 PM~16504478
> *Even with shocks I three wheel mine all the time! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


show off!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Feb 4 2010, 08:20 PM~16515337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Majestics 99 (Jan 6, 2010)

not no hater but that shit ugly dogg keep the og front clip if its not a 03 and up dont change it :machinegun:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 3 2010, 11:55 PM~16507758
> *all tc lovers n builders 2 weeks i will show pics of a 98 2dr tc rag {no photoshop}on its way to the paint if u aint done wit urs u better get on it vegas baby   :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :drama: Ill be back in two weeks! I cant wait to see this one! You do good work Dogg!!! :drama:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC+Feb 4 2010, 07:16 PM~16515306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Feb 5 2010, 01:18 PM~16522954
> *show off!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 6 2010, 10:55 PM~16535493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you take out your interior to hall all that beer? :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Got my wheels on my daily last night.


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Feb 7 2010, 09:05 AM~16538934
> *Got my wheels on my daily last night.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

:0


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone wanna post some trunk shots? We're trying to get some ideas for my car that's getting done soon.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 6 2010, 05:12 AM~16530147
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup "rascal king" hit me up ese you done w that bumper kitt pm


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 7 2010, 11:26 PM~16544029
> *Anyone wanna post some trunk shots? We're trying to get some ideas for my car that's getting done soon.
> *


There is a bunch in here you just need to go back and review a couple of pages.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Feb 7 2010, 10:05 AM~16538934
> *Got my wheels on my daily last night.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 17 2010, 09:14 PM~16321288
> *Somebody buy these chrome arms. $125 shipped. Less than it would cost to chrome your own and your car doesn't have be taken apart while they're being chromed.
> 
> 
> ...


Sill for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 8 2010, 07:28 AM~16547253
> *There is a bunch in here you just need to go back and review a couple of pages.
> *


I got bored after like 50 pages lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525593

Need a mirror.


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2010, 01:37 AM~16484706
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


damn jealose ones envey.something like that will make u a legend. :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Feb 7 2010, 12:05 PM~16538934
> *Got my wheels on my daily last night.
> 
> 
> ...


PHUK, ITS JUST A DAILY BUT I LIKEZ :thumbsup


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 23 2010, 02:21 PM~16385490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best looking SS i've seen in a while


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 1 2010, 12:56 AM~16473239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT LEGENDS ARE MADE OF


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil6yplayboy_@Jan 17 2010, 02:14 AM~16314098
> *Any other clues on the inside leaking....I done did the cowl cleanout step by step, pulled the drain plugs on the door ect...still after each rain i'm having a wet passenger floor....
> 
> any suggestions//anyone solve this problem differently??
> ...


JUST INCASE U HAVEN'T SOLVED THE PROBLEM GOT TO A GLASS SPECIALIST OR THE DEALER AND HAVE THEM INSPECT YOUR WINDSHEILD.I HAD A PROBLEM LIKE THAT WITH MY MUSTANG.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 8 2010, 02:00 PM~16550833
> *Sill for sale.  :biggrin:
> *


got any bigger pics? would i need longer bolts for em if i wanna run the balljoint extenders?


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

just cut 









for sale pm me


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 8 2010, 08:40 PM~16554844
> *got any bigger pics? would i need longer bolts for em if i wanna run the balljoint extenders?
> *


They bolt up fine with factory bolts


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Feb 9 2010, 12:06 AM~16556476
> *just cut
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: What *colors* is that :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Feb 9 2010, 01:06 AM~16556476
> *just cut
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKS NICE BRO


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: WHATS UP BROTHERS OF MY LINCOLN FAMILY


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 9 2010, 11:50 AM~16561071
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: WHATS UP BROTHERS OF MY LINCOLN FAMILY
> *


enjoying the day off


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 9 2010, 02:39 PM~16561479
> *enjoying the day off
> *


AS YOU SHOULD BROTHER  KEEP IT ON THE STREETS


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 9 2010, 12:54 PM~16561607
> *AS YOU SHOULD BROTHER  KEEP IT ON THE STREETS
> *


always :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY OLD CAR, DAMM I MISS HER


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 9 2010, 09:30 AM~16559223
> *:wow:  What colors is that  :biggrin:
> *


black base with a dark orange with camelom add to it


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 9 2010, 12:50 PM~16561071
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: WHATS UP BROTHERS OF MY LINCOLN FAMILY
> *


qvoooo


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 9 2010, 03:04 PM~16562261
> *MY OLD CAR, DAMM I MISS HER
> 
> 
> ...


that was a badass car


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Feb 9 2010, 05:28 PM~16563155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 9 2010, 06:47 PM~16564617
> *WHAT UP GEE?
> THANKS
> *


qvo edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 9 2010, 08:22 PM~16565080
> *qvo  edwin
> *


ALMOST READY DOGGIE :biggrin: ITS ALMOST READY...........


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 9 2010, 07:25 PM~16565108
> *ALMOST READY DOGGIE :biggrin: ITS ALMOST READY...........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i miss mine already


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Feb 9 2010, 02:06 AM~16556476
> *just cut
> 
> 
> ...


Cool color


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 9 2010, 08:27 PM~16565128
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i miss mine  already
> *


i told you doggie


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

im having a problem with my 99 lincoln towncar.when i pump gas in it,it keeps spitting the gas back up,like the drain is full.i get frustrated cause i have to pump gas very slowly so i wont spill it.has anyone had this problem?please someone help me out.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Feb 10 2010, 06:01 PM~16574380
> *im having a problem with my 99 lincoln towncar.when i pump gas in it,it keeps spitting the gas back up,like the drain is full.i get frustrated cause i have to pump gas very slowly so i wont spill it.has anyone had this problem?please someone help me out.
> *


it dose that when u put tha cheap stuff in it....... :roflmao: :roflmao: im j/k check the hose or tube that leads to the tank


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 10 2010, 05:46 PM~16575499
> *it dose that when u put tha cheap stuff in it....... :roflmao:  :roflmao: im j/k check the hose or tube that leads to the tank
> *


that car only takes super :angry: if not it runs funny.i ckecked the tube and hose that runs to the tank.could that square box(container) under the trunk floor have anything to do with it,it does have a plug to it?dont kno wat it does.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Feb 10 2010, 05:01 PM~16574380
> *im having a problem with my 99 lincoln towncar.when i pump gas in it,it keeps spitting the gas back up,like the drain is full.i get frustrated cause i have to pump gas very slowly so i wont spill it.has anyone had this problem?please someone help me out.
> *


SEND THE CAR TO MY HOUSE :biggrin: ILL DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Majestics 99 (Jan 6, 2010)

can i see a couple on the gas hopping :thumbsup: luv those bodies styles got a couple myself


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 10 2010, 07:37 PM~16576843
> *SEND THE CAR TO MY HOUSE :biggrin: ILL DEAL WITH IT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

JUST BOUGHT A PEARL WHITE 98 CARTIER WITH TAN INSIDE AND A SUN ROOF......JUST NEED HEAD LIGHTS HOOD BUMPER AND CORE SUPPORT FOR 800 BUX.....125K ON THA DASH CLEAN ASS CAR.....OLD LADY REAR-ENDED A TRUCK.....ITS AN EASY FIX BUT IT GONNA BE A PARTS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

:0 :0 



> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 10 2010, 09:04 PM~16577922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

my bad i need to get back n the rag section :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 5 2010, 01:02 AM~16187993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Feb 10 2010, 07:59 PM~16575653
> *that car only takes super  :angry:  if not it runs funny.i ckecked the tube and hose that runs to the tank.could that square box(container) under the trunk floor have anything to do with it,it does have a plug to it?dont kno wat it does.
> *


I put regular in mine with no problems. It actually runs better. Than with the high octanes.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 11 2010, 07:39 AM~16580709
> *I put regular in mine with no problems. It actually runs better. Than with the high octanes.
> *


Thats wild,mine ran like crap on regular.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 10 2010, 08:02 PM~16577150
> *JUST BOUGHT A PEARL WHITE 98 CARTIER WITH TAN INSIDE AND A SUN ROOF......JUST NEED HEAD LIGHTS HOOD BUMPER AND CORE SUPPORT FOR 800 BUX.....125K ON THA DASH CLEAN ASS CAR.....OLD LADY REAR-ENDED A TRUCK.....ITS AN EASY FIX BUT IT GONNA BE A PARTS CAR :biggrin:
> *


let me buy it from you befor you tear it apart? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE SICKEST PIC


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 11 2010, 06:56 PM~16587107
> * TTT FOR THE SICKEST PIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: MY FAVORITE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Feb 10 2010, 08:32 PM~16578264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how u take off the chrome strips on the bumpers without breaking the clips?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Who has 10's in the back and who has 12's? Post up some locked up pics, i'm trying to decide what to run in the rear.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 11 2010, 09:18 PM~16587306
> *how u take off the chrome strips on the bumpers without breaking the clips?
> *


Take the bumper cover off and you can get to all of them from the back side.


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

what about the chrome strips on the doors ?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 12 2010, 11:23 AM~16592414
> *what about the chrome strips on the doors ?
> *


The whole bottom part of the door is a plastic molding, it is screwed and bolted to the door skin. I have never actually had them off but I believe they are actually glued to plastic pannel. I'm not 100% on that though. Anyone else know?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 11 2010, 08:45 PM~16588325
> *Who has 10's in the back and who has 12's? Post up some locked up pics, i'm trying to decide what to run in the rear.
> *


go with 12s..you will be much happier than 10s..im runnin 14s and they are great but I cant use all of the cylinder when drivin..12s would be ideal you just wont be able to three wheel as wel


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT FOR THE SICKEST PIC











:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 31 2010, 09:12 PM~16473425
> *wanna get some color matched wheels what do you guys suggest?
> 
> 
> ...


sold the 14" wires now i cant decide on getting 13's or 14's :banghead:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 12 2010, 11:23 AM~16592959
> *go with 12s..you will be much happier than 10s..im runnin 14s and they are great but I cant use all of the cylinder when drivin..12s would be ideal you just wont be able to three wheel as wel
> *


I 3WHEEL WITH TWELVES IN THE BACK WITH NO PROBLEM ON A STOCK SUSPENSION ON THE REAR


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 11 2010, 09:45 PM~16588325
> *Who has 10's in the back and who has 12's? Post up some locked up pics, i'm trying to decide what to run in the rear.
> *


BIG JOHN AT HOW HIGH HYDROS DID IT FOR ME,


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 12 2010, 12:23 PM~16592959
> *go with 12s..you will be much happier than 10s..im runnin 14s and they are great but I cant use all of the cylinder when drivin..12s would be ideal you just wont be able to three wheel as wel
> *


Alright sounds good, thanks man. Can you use most of it while driving atleast?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 12 2010, 01:23 PM~16593540
> *BIG JOHN AT HOW HIGH HYDROS DID IT FOR ME,
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice. 12's i'm guessing?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 12 2010, 12:24 PM~16594014
> *Alright sounds good, thanks man. Can you use most of it while driving atleast?
> *


yeah i can drive almost all the way locked up with my 14s so 12s should be fine to drive locked up


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 12 2010, 01:41 PM~16594137
> *Looks really nice. 12's i'm guessing?
> *


YES SIR 12  AND YOU CAN 3WHEEL FINE


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 12 2010, 06:57 PM~16597047
> *YES SIR 12  AND YOU CAN 3WHEEL FINE
> *


i didnt say you couldnt three wheel,i said you couldnt three wheel as well as 14s(as high)


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 12 2010, 07:59 PM~16597065
> *i didnt say you couldnt three wheel,i said you couldnt three wheel as well as 14s(as high)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Feb 10 2010, 09:32 PM~16578264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Feb 10 2010, 09:32 PM~16578264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 13 2010, 01:24 AM~16599399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

does anybody have experience on taking a carriage top off? how fucked up was it underneath? holes? rivet holes? glue?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 12 2010, 04:44 AM~16591474
> *Take the bumper cover off and you can get to all of them from the back side.
> 
> 
> ...


my fault, i meant to say how do i take off the clips without breaking anything


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 12 2010, 11:24 PM~16599399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

Some updates on my paint :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

damn that looks nice!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

proper.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

questgion for yall.... did yall took the shocks off the rear end wen lifting it?????? cus im not getting the 14in lift that i supposed to....


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Feb 14 2010, 11:05 PM~16613503
> *questgion for yall.... did yall took the shocks off the rear end wen lifting it?????? cus im not getting the 14in lift that i supposed  to....
> *


Take them off.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 3 2010, 10:55 PM~16507758
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>three days till pics!*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 13 2010, 06:55 PM~16603813
> *my fault, i meant to say how do i take off the clips without breaking anything
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly am I looking at in that picture? Mine had the acorn nuts on the back holding it to the plastic bumper cover.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 15 2010, 04:35 AM~16616239
> *What exactly am I looking at in that picture? Mine had the acorn nuts on the back holding it to the plastic bumper cover.
> *


??WTF yea this one doesnt have those types of nuts, it has like a little star shaped clip at the base of that trim


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 15 2010, 03:16 PM~16619362
> *??WTF yea this one doesnt have those types of nuts, it has like a little star shaped clip at the base of that trim
> *


WHERE DO WE GET THOSE CLIPS???


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 15 2010, 01:39 PM~16619526
> *WHERE DO WE GET THOSE CLIPS???
> *


im not sure, im just trying to take em off


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 15 2010, 03:46 PM~16619591
> *im not sure, im just trying to take em off
> *


YEAH I TOOK MINES OFF AND NOW I NEED NEW ONES TO PUT IT BACK ON  DONT KNOW WHERE TO GET THEM FROM :happysad:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 15 2010, 01:50 PM~16619611
> *YEAH I TOOK MINES OFF AND NOW I NEED NEW ONES TO PUT IT BACK ON   DONT KNOW WHERE TO GET THEM FROM :happysad:
> *


so u just broke em off then?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 15 2010, 04:50 PM~16619611
> *YEAH I TOOK MINES OFF AND NOW I NEED NEW ONES TO PUT IT BACK ON   DONT KNOW WHERE TO GET THEM FROM :happysad:
> *


A lincoln dealer would have them. Also you can check with any of the paint supply places in your area. I know the one that I get my paint supplies from has a ton of clips and stuff for cars.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 15 2010, 04:16 PM~16619362
> *??WTF yea this one doesnt have those types of nuts, it has like a little star shaped clip at the base of that trim
> *


You can't get a deep well socket on it?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 15 2010, 06:24 PM~16620728
> *A lincoln dealer would have them. Also you can check with any of the paint supply places in your area. I know the one that I get my paint supplies from has a ton of clips and stuff for cars.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lincoln (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Hydrorida63 (Jul 17, 2007)

That LINC is NICEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 17 2010, 11:14 PM~16321288
> *Somebody buy these chrome arms. $125 shipped. Less than it would cost to chrome your own and your car doesn't have be taken apart while they're being chromed.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 16 2010, 10:37 AM~16627900
> *:wow:  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: SUP BROTHA


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

there's a Lincoln in there somewhere


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 3 2010, 10:55 PM~16507758
> *all tc lovers n builders 2 weeks i will show pics of a 98 2dr tc rag {no photoshop}on its way to the paint if u aint done wit urs u better get on it vegas baby   :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Feb 14 2010, 04:05 PM~16609990
> *Some updates on my paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good my bROther


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

anybody knows how to make paint stick on chrome..... im trying to paint the lip on my 13ns?????? :dunno:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 4 2010, 12:55 AM~16507758
> *all tc lovers n builders 2 weeks i will show pics of a 98 2dr tc rag {no photoshop}on its way to the paint if u aint done wit urs u better get on it vegas baby   :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 2 more days :wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 16 2010, 08:42 PM~16634604
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lincoln_@Feb 15 2010, 09:07 PM~16622352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


killin em wit da doors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!niceeee!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Feb 16 2010, 08:19 PM~16634183
> *anybody knows how to make paint stick on chrome..... im trying to paint the lip on my 13ns??????  :dunno:
> *


IF U JUST WANT TO PAINT IT.... SCUFF THE LIP,BULL DOG, PAINT,AND CLEAR... IF U WANT THE ANODIZED LOOK JUST BULL DOG IT FIRST THEN CANDY IT :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 16 2010, 09:46 PM~16635548
> *IF U JUST WANT TO PAINT IT.... SCUFF THE LIP,BULL DOG, PAINT,AND CLEAR... IF U WANT THE ANODIZED LOOK JUST BULL DOG IT FIRST THEN CANDY IT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 16 2010, 08:22 PM~16634238
> *2 more days  :wow:  :wow:  hno:  hno:
> *


U MUST OF MISSD IT I POSTED ON THE 6 A SNEAK PEEK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 16 2010, 11:54 PM~16636361
> *U MUST OF MISSD IT I POSTED ON THE 6 A SNEAK PEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY I MISSED READ I THOUGHT WE WERE GOING TO SEE IT PAINTED.sorry caps lock was on. :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks can't wait to see some paint on it.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lincoln_@Feb 15 2010, 08:07 PM~16622352
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Here Ya Go


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 16 2010, 10:29 PM~16636781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what?! come on you gotta show us more then that!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 16 2010, 11:46 PM~16635548
> *IF U JUST WANT TO PAINT IT.... SCUFF THE LIP,BULL DOG, PAINT,AND CLEAR... IF U WANT THE ANODIZED LOOK JUST BULL DOG IT FIRST THEN CANDY IT  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 16 2010, 11:51 PM~16635605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice.


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lincoln_@Feb 16 2010, 12:07 AM~16622352
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats beautiful the only problem i have is the lambo doors..... :biggrin: 
but thats my opinion.... car is hard cant wait to see it in tampa...... :biggrin:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 16 2010, 09:51 PM~16635605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro..... you tc looks hard as fuck.... :thumbsup: 

scuff it with a 80gt??? or wet?? wer do i find the bull bog.... and what kind of paint.


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lincoln_@Feb 15 2010, 10:07 PM~16622352
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this car looks sexy in person :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Feb 17 2010, 10:34 AM~16638836
> *thanks bro..... you tc looks hard as fuck.... :thumbsup:
> 
> scuff it with a 80gt??? or wet??  wer do i find the bull bog.... and what kind of paint.
> *


Doesn't matter just as long as its scuffed. Bulldog is an adhesion promoter. You can get it any paint supply company. Depends on what color on the kind of paint.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 16 2010, 01:07 PM~16628645
> *:biggrin: SUP BROTHA
> *


SUP BIG BALLER


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 17 2010, 04:17 AM~16634163
> *lookin good my bROther
> *



Thanks bro!

Some more updates on it


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 10 2010, 09:02 PM~16577150
> *JUST BOUGHT A PEARL WHITE 98 CARTIER WITH TAN INSIDE AND A SUN ROOF......JUST NEED HEAD LIGHTS HOOD BUMPER AND CORE SUPPORT FOR 800 BUX.....125K ON THA DASH CLEAN ASS CAR.....OLD LADY REAR-ENDED A TRUCK.....ITS AN EASY FIX BUT IT GONNA BE A PARTS CAR :biggrin:
> *


i need some parts if you wanna sell me some


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 17 2010, 10:12 AM~16639508
> *Doesn't matter just as long as its scuffed. Bulldog is an adhesion promoter. You can get it any paint supply company. Depends on what color on the kind of paint.
> *


Ok.... I was thinking of using automotive paint... and I'm going black on black...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 17 2010, 12:12 PM~16639508
> *Doesn't matter just as long as its scuffed. Bulldog is an adhesion promoter. You can get it any paint supply company. Depends on what color on the kind of paint.
> *


if u spray bulldog it will stick......if u scuff it with 80 grit.....u will see tha scuffs in tha candy........just clean it with thinner or alcohol or even wax and grease remover....spray tha bulldog then tha paint.....bulldog sticks to chrome and the paint sticks to the bulldog :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Feb 17 2010, 04:37 PM~16641712
> *i need some parts if you wanna sell me some
> *


will let ya know as soon as i tear into it


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2010, 04:54 PM~16642972
> *if u spray bulldog it will stick......if u scuff it with 80 grit.....u will see tha scuffs in tha candy........just clean it with thinner or alcohol or even wax and grease remover....spray tha bulldog then tha paint.....bulldog sticks to chrome and the paint sticks to the bulldog :biggrin:
> *


I'm trying to go with black on black... so do I still got to scuff it....?


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Feb 17 2010, 02:17 PM~16641552
> *Thanks bro!
> 
> Some more updates on it
> ...


looks fucin great!!! :0 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Feb 17 2010, 07:19 PM~16643204
> *I'm trying to go with black on black... so do I still got to scuff it....?
> *


yep


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 16 2010, 10:29 PM~16636781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2010, 05:56 PM~16642991
> *will let ya know as soon as i tear into it
> *


cool let me know, heres a list so you know

1. gas door
2. switch to open the gas door, next to the trunk pop
3. rear view mirror with the wires and black pieces
4. a chrome trim on the pass. side of back bumper.
5. might need a a/c part behind dash


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2010, 05:25 PM~16643253
> *yep
> *


Ok ..... so first I got to scuff it down. Then clean it, bullbog it,primer it, paint, clear coat it.... right?

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOUNDEDC.C_@Feb 17 2010, 07:51 PM~16644918
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Feb 17 2010, 07:28 PM~16644605
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr. Lincoln (Dec 31, 2009)

:


> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 17 2010, 11:12 AM~16639508
> *Doesn't matter just as long as its scuffed. Bulldog is an adhesion promoter. You can get it any paint supply company. Depends on what color on the kind of paint.
> *


what up..........


----------



## Mr. Lincoln (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Feb 17 2010, 10:03 AM~16639026
> *this car looks sexy in person :biggrin:
> *


what it dew angel............... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lincoln (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 17 2010, 12:29 AM~16636781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good cant wait for new pics.................


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Feb 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16645224
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WATS GOOD LIU FAM


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Feb 17 2010, 04:17 PM~16641552
> *Thanks bro!
> 
> Some more updates on it
> ...


The murals of the cars look cool....


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOUNDEDC.C_@Feb 17 2010, 10:19 PM~16647385
> *WATS GOOD LIU FAM
> *


Same shit homes, what's up with y'all :biggrin: ?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

JUST GOT MINE ON 14'S BOUT A WEEK AGO. TOOK THE 24'S OFF .


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

My 01 linc :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 18 2010, 11:01 AM~16651382
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ALREADY HOMIE, LINCOLN LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. I WISH I STILL HAD MINE THEM CARS LOOK GOOD ON SOME 13S OR I4S.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 18 2010, 11:16 AM~16651491
> *ALREADY HOMIE, LINCOLN LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. I WISH I STILL HAD MINE THEM CARS LOOK GOOD ON SOME 13S OR I4S.
> *


YESSIR THIS THREAD GOT ME ON THEM LINK BASKETS!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 18 2010, 11:16 AM~16651491
> *ALREADY HOMIE, LINCOLN LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. I WISH I STILL HAD MINE THEM CARS LOOK GOOD ON SOME 13S OR I4S.
> *


NEXT IS PAINT THEN DROS!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 18 2010, 11:16 AM~16651491
> *ALREADY HOMIE, LINCOLN LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. I WISH I STILL HAD MINE THEM CARS LOOK GOOD ON SOME 13S OR I4S.
> *


PREACH AT IT!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Feb 18 2010, 12:15 PM~16651484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE  I MISS IT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Feb 17 2010, 08:17 PM~16643777
> *Ok ..... so first I got to scuff it down. Then clean it, bullbog it,primer it, paint, clear coat it.... right?
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


that will work


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 18 2010, 12:25 PM~16652069
> *DAMMMM LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE   I MISS IT
> 
> 
> ...


A homie that lock up looks sic? What size cylinders were u running in it?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Feb 18 2010, 07:15 PM~16654707
> *A homie that lock up looks sic? What size cylinders were u running in it?
> *


BIG JOHN AT HOW HIGH HYDROS DID IT FOR ME, AND THEIR 12s :biggrin:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

Striped and leafed by Louis Delgado. :biggrin:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2010, 04:50 PM~16653959
> *that will work
> *


thanks homie..... :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

[/quote]
























[/quote]


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Feb 17 2010, 09:34 AM~16638836
> *thanks bro..... you tc looks hard as fuck.... :thumbsup:
> 
> scuff it with a 80gt??? or wet??  wer do i find the bull bog.... and what kind of paint.
> *



At d pet store guey!!! :twak:

:roflmao:

wat up foolio!!?


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

Thats messed up, ya discriminating on my 9duece linc!

sicc whips tho
Lincolns UP!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

>



























[/quote]








[/quote]
NICE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 18 2010, 01:25 PM~16649586
> *The murals of the cars look cool....
> *



Thanks bro!

It´s a muual of some of the rides i have hade! :biggrin: im going to finnish it tommorow!


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Feb 20 2010, 09:30 AM~16669654
> *At d pet store guey!!!  :twak:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: foolio.... 
Jajajajaja....


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

>











[/quote]
NICE 
[/quote]
thanks homie.


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

I HAVE A FEELING AM GONNA SPEND A LOT OF TIME IN HERE :biggrin: JUST GOT AN 98 LINC TC HOPEFULLY DONE BY VEGAS :biggrin: TTT 4 THESE LINCS


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

i got a 1998 lincoln town car i heard u can put the new 2004 front end the the car Is it true well it bolt on


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@Feb 21 2010, 01:09 PM~16677885
> *i got a 1998 lincoln town car i heard u can put the new 2004 front end the the car Is it true well it bolt on
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but you would need the whole front clip including hood, fenders, bumpers, core support, headlights, grill.


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

More updates on my paint progres!


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

>



























[/quote]








[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Feb 14 2010, 02:05 PM~16609990
> *Some updates on my paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :thumbsup: very nice


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 22 2010, 04:24 PM~16687004
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: very nice
> *



Thanks homie! :biggrin: soon to be finnished!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Feb 21 2010, 04:44 PM~16679669
> *More updates on my paint progres!
> 
> 
> ...


 did you airbrush the cars and bike, and gun or was it drawn on? if it was drawn what do you use to do it? lots of detail and fine lines. looks badass!


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

my 99 Tc is making a grinding noise when i put it in gear and when i try to step on the gas to go it grinds real bad sounds like its coming from the rear of the car anybody know what it could be has to get it towed this morning ????


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

is the car locked up?have you checked your u joints?


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

NAH thats the thing it aint even juiced its all i have done to it is the spindle swap and some 13's on it thats it


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

yesterday i was hearing like a clicking noise thats it then today it drove fine for about 10 miles then it just wouldnt go no more i just hear grinding


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 23 2010, 09:07 AM~16698695
> * yesterday i was hearing like a clicking noise thats it then today it drove fine for about 10 miles then it just wouldnt go no more i just hear grinding
> *


did you grind thw calipers when you put the 13?


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

nah i didnt i just did the whole spindle swap its been fine for about 4 months


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 23 2010, 11:07 AM~16698695
> * yesterday i was hearing like a clicking noise thats it then today it drove fine for about 10 miles then it just wouldnt go no more i just hear grinding
> *


Wheel bearings?


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

i dont know ??????? i need some to figure it out this is my daily


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

sounds like the bearings i had that happen 2 me when i was younger i was in a monte.and the axel rod came out and smacked my quarter panal. wit a new paint job that fucked up my whole ride! sounds kind like a squeek then after a couple of days it started grinding. and pops out of the differantal. DONT DRIVE IT TILL ITS FIXED UR GONA THRASH UR WHOLE RIDE! :twak:   :thumbsdown:  :uh: :nono: :banghead: :nosad: :rant: :run:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

so what do you think it is ?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

anybody think it could be a bad u joint ?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

i see you abel any updates :biggrin:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Feb 23 2010, 05:52 AM~16695048
> *did you airbrush the cars and bike, and gun or was it drawn on?  if it was drawn what do you use to do it?  lots of detail and fine lines. looks badass!
> *



Hey Dawg!

Most of the painting is done by airbrush, and for the rest i use a pinstripebrush!
no drawing, sorry! dont know if ther is a way to draw on a car thats going to be cleard!
but i love my pinstriping brushes, it takes a long time to master them. But when you do, they are super!

i will post more pica by the weekend!

Later homie


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

get down and much props ken k :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 23 2010, 04:41 PM~16701794
> *i see you abel any updates :biggrin:
> *



nah man i still wait for the stripe/leafing....but i order some pieces for my 38 :cheesy:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

found a randon pic dont care for tha doors,wheels but tha color is hott :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Feb 23 2010, 07:30 PM~16704770
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Trunks pretty cool


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Feb 23 2010, 07:30 PM~16704770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would actually be nice if it wasn't for the doors


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 23 2010, 08:21 PM~16704660
> *nah man i still wait for the stripe/leafing....but i order some pieces for my 38 :cheesy:
> *


 :0 I WANT TO SEE THAT 38 :biggrin: AND A SNEAK PEAK OF UR CAR


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE TO PUT 13'S ON A 98?


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

complete spindle swap


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Neeeeeed a mirror.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525593


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Feb 23 2010, 09:30 PM~16704770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you really have to see this bitch in person....that paint is killin'em glass all the way around.........one of the nicest slabs in town..... gold line gon shine


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 24 2010, 12:55 PM~16712079
> *complete spindle swap
> *


REALLY?? I CNT JUST GRIND THE CALIPERS??


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 24 2010, 08:02 PM~16714676
> *REALLY?? I CNT JUST GRIND THE CALIPERS??
> *


Rotors are too big also.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 23 2010, 07:31 PM~16704798
> *Trunks  pretty cool
> *


x2 im tinking to do mine :biggrin:


----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

A LINCOLN T/C LOVERS I GOT A QUESTION IGOT A 1998 LINCOLN T/C AND I HAVE SEEN SUM LINCOLNS WITH GT GRANTS STEERING WHEELS I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW TO DO IT AND WHAT KING OD ADAPTER CAN I USE ? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Feb 24 2010, 08:23 PM~16716299
> *A LINCOLN T/C LOVERS I GOT A QUESTION IGOT A 1998 LINCOLN T/C AND I HAVE SEEN SUM LINCOLNS WITH GT GRANTS STEERING WHEELS I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW TO DO IT AND WHAT KING OD ADAPTER CAN I USE ? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=507093&hl=

heres a topic i wrote up to help..alot of guys on here helped me get mine done so i figured i would post this for others


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 24 2010, 05:02 PM~16714676
> *REALLY?? I CNT JUST GRIND THE CALIPERS??
> *


I grinded mine and put spacers


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 24 2010, 03:18 PM~16712239
> *Neeeeeed a mirror.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525593
> *


Just the regular one? Or is yours the auto diming. Also does it need a compass?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 23 2010, 10:40 AM~16698509
> *my 99 Tc is making a grinding noise when i put it in gear and when i try to step on the gas to go it grinds real bad sounds like its coming from the rear of the car anybody know what it could be has to get it towed this morning ????
> *


Jack the back up with the wheels off the ground put it in neutral and check the back wheels. You should be able to diagnose the problem from there.


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn i figured it out yesterday i jacked the rear of the car up and the driveshaft and everything was fine so i looked at my wheels and my damn knockoff was all fucked up and loose so the rim and the adapter were grinding and not catching the teeth so i swapped it all out and its fine now :angry: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 25 2010, 09:56 AM~16720675
> *damn i figured it out yesterday i jacked the rear of the car up and the driveshaft and everything was fine so i looked at my wheels and my damn knockoff was all fucked up and loose so the rim and the adapter were grinding and not catching the teeth so i swapped it all out and its fine now  :angry:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


either sumone tried to getcha......or sumone didnt tightin them shits down......that cudda been bad...buy glad u got it figurd out


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

i know just the day before on sunday i drove about an hour on the freeway so damn i got lucky i think someone was trying to jack my rims fuckers


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 23 2010, 08:45 AM~16699056
> *nah i didnt i just did the whole spindle swap its been fine for about 4 months
> *



dam well at least it fall off when u was rollin fools is bold tryin to jack your rims


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 11:11 AM~16721174
> *either sumone tried to getcha......or sumone didnt tightin them shits down......that cudda been bad...buy glad u got it figurd out
> *


x2 Back when I first got knockoffs I had one fall off before. That wasn't fun.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 24 2010, 09:26 PM~16716341
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=507093&hl=
> 
> heres a topic i wrote up to help..alot of guys on here helped me get mine done so i figured i would post this for others
> *


YOU GOT PICS HOMIE


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 24 2010, 08:28 PM~16716376
> *I grinded mine and put spacers
> *


just the front right?


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

i know i was thinking it was my transmission or the u joint was messed up but it was just the damn rim :happysad:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

sneek peek


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Feb 25 2010, 12:06 PM~16722662
> *sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie we gonna be shuttin down our city salt lux city homie


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Feb 25 2010, 02:06 PM~16722662
> *sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Feb 24 2010, 08:28 PM~16716376
> *I grinded mine and put spacers
> *


 :nono: 
kep on grinding


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SPACERS ARENT A BAD THING.......JUST MAKE SHUR U HAVE ENOUGH THREAD ON THA STUDS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 07:38 PM~16726174
> *SPACERS ARENT A BAD THING.......JUST MAKE SHUR U HAVE ENOUGH THREAD ON THA STUDS
> *


ME PERSONALLY IVED NEVER LIKED THE IDEA OF GRINDING SPECIALLY ON THESE TOWNCARS, HAD A BAD EXPERIANCE WITH THAT, AND WONT DO IT AGAIN, THATS WHY I DID THE SUSPENSION SWAP


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 25 2010, 06:55 PM~16726331
> *ME PERSONALLY IVED NEVER LIKED THE IDEA OF GRINDING SPECIALLY ON THESE TOWNCARS, HAD A BAD EXPERIANCE WITH THAT, AND WONT DO IT AGAIN, THATS WHY I DID THE SUSPENSION SWAP
> *


i havent have any probles! but still goin to do the suspension swap
not just to put 13's but i ben told did the 98-02 suspencion brakes prety eazy!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=527335&st=0


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 05:38 PM~16726174
> *SPACERS ARENT A BAD THING.......JUST MAKE SHUR U HAVE ENOUGH THREAD ON THA STUDS
> *


 :thumbsup: 
1/2" spacers with full threads


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Feb 23 2010, 07:30 PM~16704770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: is that an AUTO-BOT or a DECEPTICON :around:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 26 2010, 08:26 AM~16731670
> *:uh: is that an AUTO-BOT or a DECEPTICON  :around:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@Feb 21 2010, 04:44 PM~16679669
> *More updates on my paint progres!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN !!!! thats bad ass bROther


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Can Someone help me out I just recently got a 99 Lincoln tc and I need the front. Bumper trim and a grill where can I get them? :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

check ebay :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

my interior and steering swap pics that peeeps was askin for


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

some exterior shots























































\


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 26 2010, 09:15 AM~16732083
> *Can Someone  help me out I just recently got a 99 Lincoln tc and I need the front. Bumper trim and a grill where can I get them? :biggrin:
> *


I GOT THEM :biggrin: HIT ME UP


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 26 2010, 10:16 AM~16732527
> *my interior and steering swap pics that peeeps was askin for
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COMBO HOMIE  LOOKS GOOD


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 3 2010, 11:55 PM~16507758
> *all tc lovers n builders 2 weeks i will show pics of a 98 2dr tc rag {no photoshop}on its way to the paint if u aint done wit urs u better get on it vegas baby   :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


were the pix?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 26 2010, 02:45 PM~16734216
> *were the pix?
> *


 :cheesy: x2


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 26 2010, 08:15 AM~16732083
> *Can Someone  help me out I just recently got a 99 Lincoln tc and I need the front. Bumper trim and a grill where can I get them? :biggrin:
> *


ebay


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 26 2010, 09:56 AM~16732813
> *NICE COMBO HOMIE  LOOKS GOOD
> *


thanks man


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Feb 26 2010, 01:45 PM~16734216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 26 2010, 03:16 PM~16734810
> *thanks man
> *


I GIVE CREDIT WHEN CREDIT IS DESERVED


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 26 2010, 09:16 AM~16732527
> *my interior and steering swap pics that peeeps was askin for
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro! !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 26 2010, 09:21 AM~16732567
> *some exterior shots
> 
> 
> ...


car is lookin good clean interior still diggin that paint job :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks fellas...im doin a small amount of chrome underneath but not goin too wild on this one..Im gonna roll it out this year and enjoy it then sell her in the fall s i got somethin new to work on for next year!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

no not mine :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 27 2010, 07:21 AM~16740385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  badass 3


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 26 2010, 11:16 AM~16732527
> *my interior and steering swap pics that peeeps was askin for
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 26 2010, 10:15 AM~16732083
> *Can Someone  help me out I just recently got a 99 Lincoln tc and I need the front. Bumper trim and a grill where can I get them? :biggrin:
> *


Did you check Ebay. I know if you want some of the repop stuff ebay is a good place to look. Also there is Rock Auto .


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2010, 03:38 PM~16734595
> *:cheesy:  x2
> *


Where the hell you been?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 26 2010, 02:31 PM~16734938
> *WHAT UP GEE
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Feb 27 2010, 06:21 AM~16740385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here and there what anbout u


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 26 2010, 08:15 AM~16732083
> *Can Someone  help me out I just recently got a 99 Lincoln tc and I need the front. Bumper trim and a grill where can I get them? :biggrin:
> *


i lost the links i had but posted one just a week ago. Just look back some pages brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2010, 07:46 PM~16744260
> *
> 
> here and there what anbout u
> ...


Just haven't seen you on here much. Did you end up getting a Towncar?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Feb 28 2010, 12:46 AM~16747265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting my ride homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

how did you get that double din stereo in there ?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Mar 1 2010, 04:47 PM~16762312
> *how did you get that double din stereo in there ?
> *


It's a single din radio.  

The screen does not sit flush in the dash. It snaps on like a removable faceplate.Check out NESA stereo's for more info. I'm happy with it so far.Ipod hookup in the glovebox too. :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Mar 1 2010, 05:10 PM~16762480
> *It's a single din radio.
> 
> The screen does not sit flush in the dash. It snaps on like a removable faceplate.Check out NESA stereo's for more info. I'm happy with it so far.Ipod hookup in the glovebox too. :cheesy:
> *


 That looks nice.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Feb 27 2010, 11:46 PM~16747265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice patterns


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 1 2010, 05:10 PM~16762958
> *nice patterns
> *


thanks homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

ALMOST DONE! GETTING READY FOR TAMPA....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 1 2010, 09:54 PM~16764611
> *ALMOST DONE! GETTING READY FOR TAMPA....
> 
> 
> ...



Q-VO HUEY... SEE YOU THERE


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 1 2010, 08:54 PM~16764611
> *ALMOST DONE! GETTING READY FOR TAMPA....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  
LOOKIN ON POINT HOMIE


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

MY HOMIES FROM LUX SLC


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 26 2010, 09:15 AM~16732083
> *Can Someone  help me out I just recently got a 99 Lincoln tc and I need the front. Bumper trim and a grill where can I get them? :biggrin:
> *


Ebay homie


----------



## Majestics 99 (Jan 6, 2010)

wats goin on brothers i have a clean stock 99lincoln towncar im letting go real cheap 25,000 o.b.o clean pink not salv.


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Majestics 99_@Mar 1 2010, 10:06 PM~16768182
> *wats goin on brothers i have a clean stock 99lincoln towncar im letting go real cheap 25,000 o.b.o clean pink not salv.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Majestics 99_@Mar 1 2010, 11:06 PM~16768182
> *wats goin on brothers i have a clean stock 99lincoln towncar im letting go real cheap 25,000 o.b.o clean pink not salv.
> *


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by califas_@Mar 1 2010, 10:48 PM~16767930
> *Ebay homie
> *


Thanks bro I'm Gona check it out :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

MY NEW GUTS WHAT YA THINK??


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Mar 2 2010, 03:44 PM~16773105
> *MY NEW GUTS WHAT YA THINK??
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Mar 2 2010, 02:44 PM~16773105
> *MY NEW GUTS WHAT YA THINK??
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU JUST DO THE INSERTS? ON THE SEATS


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Mar 2 2010, 01:44 PM~16773105
> *MY NEW GUTS WHAT YA THINK??
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie!!!


----------



## Mr. Lincoln (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Mar 2 2010, 02:44 PM~16773105
> *MY NEW GUTS WHAT YA THINK??
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS BAD ASS   :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Mar 2 2010, 01:44 PM~16773105
> *MY NEW GUTS WHAT YA THINK??
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 2 2010, 05:39 PM~16775141
> *T9T9T
> 
> 
> ...


wats up edwin,lets see some sneak peek pics :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 2 2010, 01:55 PM~16773175
> *DID YOU JUST DO THE INSERTS? ON THE SEATS
> *


Yup


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

Whats up Homies? I have a 01 town car can someone help me out, and tell me where can I get a set of these ball joint extenders.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Mar 2 2010, 10:26 PM~16779201
> *
> 
> 
> ...




black magic hydraulics has them  give them a call


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 3 2010, 12:10 AM~16780323
> *black magic hydraulics has them    give them a call
> *


  THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Mar 2 2010, 08:42 PM~16776653
> *Yup
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 2 2010, 08:22 PM~16776353
> *wats up edwin,lets see some sneak peek pics :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO :biggrin: ONLY ONCE I HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 3 2010, 12:13 PM~16784717
> *HERE YOU GO :biggrin: ONLY ONCE I HAVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


going to phoenix


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Mar 3 2010, 04:04 PM~16786003
> *going to phoenix
> *


DID NOT FINISH IT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 18 2010, 11:01 AM~16651382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yea good decision!!! :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

can anytell me where i maybe able to get trim for an presidental edition tc. some how the trim that reads "Presidential Edition" came of the vinyal top. and its buggin the shit out of me.... thanks


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*To The Top *


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 3 2010, 04:34 PM~16786722
> *can anytell me where i maybe able to get trim for an presidental edition tc. some how the trim that reads "Presidential Edition" came of the vinyal top. and its buggin the shit out of me.... thanks
> *


local ford dealer is where i got mine...like 8 bucks per side


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Mar 3 2010, 09:48 PM~16788048
> *local ford dealer is where i got mine...like 8 bucks per side
> *


even the pres edition. i though that they were done by someone other than lincoln :dunno:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 3 2010, 07:07 PM~16788221
> *even the pres edition. i though that they were done by someone other than lincoln :dunno:
> *


not sure on that one??????


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Mar 3 2010, 06:17 PM~16787761
> *
> 
> 
> ...



STILL IN THE TOP 5 IMO


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Mar 3 2010, 10:17 PM~16788942
> *not sure on that one??????
> *


If Lincoln doesn't have it E&G tops would probably be where to find it.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 3 2010, 09:07 PM~16788221
> *even the pres edition. i though that they were done by someone other than lincoln :dunno:
> *


I work in parts at a Lincoln dealership. No presidential emblems or trim available....that was after the factory.


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

does anyone know how to lay pistripe tape on 13ns..... how to get that line straight????? need help.......


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Mar 4 2010, 10:44 AM~16794233
> *does anyone know how to lay pistripe tape on 13ns..... how to get that line straight????? need help.......
> *


Opps hit edit instead of quote

You could make an L shapped jig out of a coat hanger to sit on the outside as you take the tape around.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Mar 4 2010, 09:26 AM~16794093
> *I work in parts at a Lincoln dealership. No presidential emblems or trim available....that was after the factory.
> *


 :0 :0 can you get the clips that hold the moldings on the back bumper???


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 3 2010, 03:17 PM~16786117
> *DID NOT FINISH IT
> *


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 4 2010, 12:54 PM~16795206
> *:0  :0 can you get the clips that hold the moldings on the back bumper???
> *


You talking about the chrome trim right? The only hardware listed is the nuts that hold the trim on. Is that what your looking for?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Mar 4 2010, 12:22 PM~16795429
> *You talking about the chrome trim right?  The only hardware listed is the nuts that hold the trim on. Is that what your looking for?
> *


YEAH I CANT FIND THEM


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 4 2010, 01:39 PM~16795560
> *YEAH I CANT FIND THEM
> *


They are $1.83 a piece.....They come in a pack of 4 though. Your local ford/lincoln dealer should have no problem getting them in a day or so homie.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Mar 4 2010, 12:56 PM~16795682
> *They are $1.83 a piece.....They come in a pack of 4 though. Your local ford/lincoln dealer should have no problem getting them in a day or so homie.
> *


 :0 GOOD LOOKING OUT GEE DO YOU HAVE PART NUMBER? :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 4 2010, 03:48 PM~16796493
> *:0 GOOD LOOKING OUT GEE DO YOU HAVE PART NUMBER? :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


Anchor nut
Part # W705599 S300 

Anytime homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Mar 4 2010, 02:56 PM~16796552
> *Anchor nut
> Part # W705599 S300
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS BUDDY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 4 2010, 08:35 AM~16793205
> *If Lincoln doesn't have it E&G tops would probably be where to find it.
> *


yup... they had it.... thanks tom :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 3 2010, 01:10 AM~16780323
> *black magic hydraulics has them    give them a call
> *


x2


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 4 2010, 03:55 PM~16797530
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 4 2010, 10:47 AM~16795149
> *Opps hit edit instead of quote
> 
> You could make an L shapped jig out of a coat hanger to sit on the outside as you take the tape around.
> *


 :wow: hell yea.. thats whats up thanks homie..


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Loaded up for Phoenix :biggrin: 
shitty cell pics :0


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

thats right the only tc wit all those caddies put it down 4 the tc


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 5 2010, 02:07 AM~16802937
> *Loaded up for Phoenix :biggrin:
> shitty cell pics :0
> 
> ...


WAY TO GO REP TERRY


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte+Mar 5 2010, 01:25 PM~16806710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 1 2010, 06:54 PM~16764611
> *ALMOST DONE! GETTING READY FOR TAMPA....
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Mar 4 2010, 02:56 PM~16796552
> *Anchor nut
> Part # W705599 S300
> 
> ...


I GOT THEM THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 1 2010, 08:54 PM~16764611
> *ALMOST DONE! GETTING READY FOR TAMPA....
> 
> 
> ...


MORE REDRUM UPDATES!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT+Mar 2 2010, 01:21 PM~16771849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sure its gonna be one badass linc :cheesy:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 6 2010, 07:43 PM~16815819
> *MORE REDRUM UPDATES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING NICE


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Mar 1 2010, 09:24 PM~16766687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good brother!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 6 2010, 09:43 PM~16815819
> *MORE REDRUM UPDATES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

DOSE ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO REMOVE THE DASH TRIM BY THE AIR BAG ON 1998 LINCOLN T/C


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 6 2010, 09:43 PM~16815819
> *MORE REDRUM UPDATES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 4 2010, 03:55 PM~16797530
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THIS U???LOOKS BANGN :biggrin:


----------



## kilo863 (May 6, 2009)

My gas gauge is not workning and is marking 0 miles left to empty how can I fix this?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kilo863_@Mar 7 2010, 08:19 PM~16822277
> *My gas gauge is not workning and is marking 0 miles left to empty how can I fix this?
> *


Probably the sender in the fuel tank.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

5.20-13's on a town car.


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

this a ride from the area, won best paint at this weekends show thought i would share some pics of it


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 18 2010, 11:01 AM~16651382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAD TO GET SOME PAINT ON IT. MY FIRST PAINT JOB IVE DONE.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 6 2010, 03:56 PM~16813977
> *I GOT THEM THANK YOU :biggrin:
> *


Anytime bro.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Mar 7 2010, 02:34 PM~16820465
> *THIS U???LOOKS BANGN :biggrin:
> *


nope the homie RIP


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 8 2010, 07:57 AM~16826563
> *5.20-13's on a town car.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD MAF**KA RIGHT THERE


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Mar 8 2010, 08:46 AM~16826839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNDEDC.C_@Feb 17 2010, 07:51 PM~16644918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOUNDED C.C TO THE TOP MUTCH RESPECT TO ALL CLUBS AND LINCOLN LOVERS


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Mar 8 2010, 06:57 AM~16826563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

damm was that the green 1??


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 8 2010, 12:09 PM~16828401
> *nope the homie RIP
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Mar 9 2010, 01:50 AM~16835715
> * damm was that the green 1??
> *


YEAP


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*HOW IT WENT DOWN!!  *
























































































:biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 9 2010, 07:32 PM~16841672
> *HOW IT WENT DOWN!!
> 
> 
> ...





 :0  :wow: :biggrin: :0    :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 9 2010, 07:00 PM~16844130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice pics of the rides lookn good


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 9 2010, 06:51 PM~16843215
> *  :0    :wow:  :biggrin:  :0        :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 01:01 AM~16847277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE ONE THAT SOME WHITE GUY DRIVES? :roflmao:


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Mar 10 2010, 10:25 AM~16849619
> *IS THIS THE ONE THAT SOME WHITE GUY DRIVES?  :roflmao:
> *


HE IS KINDA SEXY! :roflmao:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

what needs to be done to fit cadillac a-arms on my 99 towncar.i seen couple of people done em already and wanna get some on mine.thanks


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 10 2010, 03:14 PM~16851993
> *what needs to be done to fit cadillac a-arms on my 99 towncar.i seen couple of people done em already and wanna get some on mine.thanks
> *


Y? :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 10 2010, 04:14 PM~16851993
> *what needs to be done to fit cadillac a-arms on my 99 towncar.i seen couple of people done em already and wanna get some on mine.thanks
> *


HOMIE, GO WITH A 90 SUSPENSION ITS BETTER I HAVE IT ON MINE BRO  MUCH SAFER AND EASY TO INSTALL :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

i want to swap my upper control arms out on my 2000 TC.....

so my Questioin is... what year are the control arms off the older body style Lincolns that kinda look like G-boady upper arms??

and if i use those older arms will i still have to extend them??


thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 10 2010, 08:31 PM~16853181
> *HOMIE, GO WITH A 90 SUSPENSION ITS BETTER I HAVE IT ON MINE BRO   MUCH SAFER AND EASY TO INSTALL :biggrin:
> *


sent you a PM on this subject...


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Mar 10 2010, 10:25 AM~16849619
> *IS THIS THE ONE THAT SOME WHITE GUY DRIVES?  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: hater :biggrin:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Mar 10 2010, 09:13 PM~16856315
> *:twak: hater  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 10 2010, 08:26 PM~16854314
> *sent you a PM on this subject...
> *


REPLIED BROTHER


----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)

i have a 98. Im trying to figure out if you can make it so the sun roof dont close automatically when you turn the car off


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 11 2010, 10:05 AM~16859652
> *REPLIED BROTHER
> *


qvoo edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 11 2010, 01:34 PM~16861053
> *qvoo edwin
> *


whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)

i have a 98. Im trying to figure out if you can make it so the sun roof dont close automatically when you turn the car off


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Mar 10 2010, 04:01 AM~16847277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Phoenix


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackbusa_@Mar 11 2010, 02:25 PM~16860956
> *i have a 98. Im trying to figure out if you can make it so the sun roof dont close automatically when you turn the car off
> *


I'm sure you can its all in the wiring.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Mar 10 2010, 12:25 PM~16849619
> *IS THIS THE ONE THAT SOME WHITE GUY DRIVES?  :roflmao:
> *


What's wrong with a white guy driving that? To each there own.


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 15 2010, 10:21 AM~16895460
> *What's wrong with a white guy driving that? To each there own.
> *


Sh!t nothin that MoFo's almost as SEXY as the color of his ride! :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

<- I'm a Honky and I drive a TC.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 13 2010, 12:02 AM~16877233
> *Phoenix
> 
> 
> ...


dassss right :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Mar 15 2010, 02:28 PM~16897057
> *Sh!t nothin that MoFo's almost as SEXY as the color of his ride! :biggrin:
> *


pics of him driving it???? :biggrin: lol


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 12 2010, 11:02 PM~16877233
> *Phoenix
> 
> 
> ...


Fucken Nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

NEWEST FEATURE! WHEELS 2010 MAG. --HEAVEN 4 LIFE--


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

DUB SHOW ANAHEIM...... 1ST PLACE LUXURY MILD, 2ND PLACE BEST LOWRIDER AND A $1000.00</span>
<img src=\'http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs387.snc3/23622_1251819340985_1394555012_30656178_7980568_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs387.snc3/23622_1251820261008_1394555012_30656200_4123177_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs367.snc3/23622_1251820301009_1394555012_30656201_5433991_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs387.snc3/23622_1251820501014_1394555012_30656206_2590933_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs387.snc3/23622_1251820341010_1394555012_30656202_954504_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



<img src=\'http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs387.snc3/23622_1251820421012_1394555012_30656204_3515035_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



<img src=\'http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs387.snc3/23622_1251820541015_1394555012_30656207_2865342_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs367.snc3/23622_1251820581016_1394555012_30656208_7243245_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs367.snc3/23622_1251820661018_1394555012_30656210_4631967_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

A ***** RECENTLY TOLD ME I DIDN'T HAVE A CHANCE IN HELL! HOW BOUT IN "HEAVEN?" 
<span style=\'color:red\'>
- THESE ARE JUST WARNING SHOTS-


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

sOmE jAe bUeNO lOvE










pIlOTeANDO.TV LoVe


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 16 2010, 12:03 AM~16901645
> *DUB SHOW ANAHEIM...... 1ST PLACE LUXURY MILD, 2ND PLACE BEST LOWRIDER AND A $1000.00</span>
> <img src=\'http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs387.snc3/23622_1251819340985_1394555012_30656178_7980568_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Mar 15 2010, 02:59 PM~16898271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 15 2010, 12:29 PM~16897066
> *<- I'm a Honky and I drive a TC.
> *


Kool! I'm a Mexi-Cracker with Beans and Rice. :biggrin: I also have T/C! I hope when I grow up it as nice as his! :thumbsup:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 12 2010, 10:02 PM~16877233
> *Phoenix
> 
> 
> ...


I got to see this in PHX! Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

This fockers Tight! But I love seein rollin on the streets much more! :worship:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Mar 15 2010, 09:51 PM~16902935
> *I got to see this in PHX! Very Nice! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Mar 15 2010, 10:55 PM~16902974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thx mayne!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 10:40 PM~16901380
> *NEWEST FEATURE! WHEELS 2010 MAG. --HEAVEN 4 LIFE--
> 
> 
> ...


One of the nicest towncars out right now. Congrats on the magazine feature!


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 16 2010, 04:30 AM~16904140
> *One of the nicest towncars out right now. Congrats on the magazine feature!
> *


Good lookin out!


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 15 2010, 09:45 PM~16902271
> *:biggrin:
> *


What'z the word Mr 305?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 10:03 PM~16901645
> *DUB SHOW ANAHEIM...... 1ST PLACE LUXURY MILD, 2ND PLACE BEST LOWRIDER AND A $1000.00</span>
> <img src=\'http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs387.snc3/23622_1251819340985_1394555012_30656178_7980568_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


LOOKING SUPER CLEAN HOMIE :0 :0 CANT WAIT TO BUST MINE OUT SOON


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 15 2010, 11:04 PM~16902504
> *:biggrin: you hittin up san diego this weekend??
> 
> *


TRYING TO FINISH THIS LINCOLN BROTHER  I NEED TO BE OUT THERE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 15 2010, 04:00 PM~16898276
> *pics of him driving it???? :biggrin: lol
> *


Sorry i don't have pics, but he drive it every weekend. And his wife drives it as a daily to work! :biggrin:


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Mar 15 2010, 10:49 PM~16902899
> *Kool! I'm a Mexi-Cracker with Beans and Rice. :biggrin:  I also have T/C! I hope when I grow up it as nice as his! :thumbsup:
> *


LOL! SMART ASS! :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Mar 16 2010, 10:19 AM~16905583
> *Sorry i don't have pics, but he drive it every weekend. And his wife drives it as a daily to work! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 09:14 PM~16901769
> *sOmE jAe bUeNO lOvE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 03:03 AM~16847289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i like this muthafuckaaaaa


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2010, 09:03 AM~16905462
> *LOOKING SUPER CLEAN HOMIE :0  :0 CANT WAIT TO BUST MINE OUT SOON
> *


 Good lookin!
I know the feelin!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT WHAT UP HOMIES???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Mar 17 2010, 01:32 AM~16913967
> *TTT WHAT UP HOMIES???
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2010, 08:06 AM~16905481
> *TRYING TO FINISH THIS LINCOLN BROTHER  I NEED TO BE OUT THERE TOO :biggrin:
> *


i hear you, i just got mine back today from getting my sunroof put in, adding a couple more goodies before this weekend


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

TTT.... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 17 2010, 09:43 PM~16922345
> *i hear you, i just got mine back today from getting my sunroof put in, adding a couple more goodies before this weekend
> *


 :0 :0 NICE I WANT TO SEE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2010, 08:05 AM~16926313
> *:0  :0 NICE I WANT TO SEE PICS :biggrin:
> *


Ill post some up tonight


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 18 2010, 04:10 PM~16929180
> *Ill post some up tonight
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

You wouldn't imagine how many insurance claims I take at work for people wrecking Town Cars.  I'm about to start writing their numbers down to have them part them out to me! Lol.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

wheres tha 2 doors???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 19 2010, 12:51 AM~16933871
> *wheres tha 2 doors???
> *


Getting built still. Right?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2010, 08:05 AM~16926313
> *:0  :0 NICE I WANT TO SEE PICS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 19 2010, 11:32 AM~16937161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE TERRY


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2010, 10:33 AM~16937621
> *:0 NICE TERRY
> *


thanks bro, its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 19 2010, 10:32 AM~16937161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

few more weeks before its done..


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

soon..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 19 2010, 01:32 PM~16937161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Mar 19 2010, 09:00 PM~16940317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




shit i say first place already....... :biggrin: 
cant wait to see it


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 19 2010, 09:02 PM~16940818
> *shit i say first place already.......  :biggrin:
> cant wait to see it
> *


pics do it NO justice..


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 19 2010, 09:42 PM~16941222
> *pics do it NO justice..
> *


X2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 19 2010, 10:42 PM~16941222
> *pics do it NO justice..
> *



thats why im counting the days.....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 19 2010, 07:00 PM~16940317
> *few more weeks before its done..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  IS THIS REDRUM??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 20 2010, 03:16 PM~16945765
> *NICE  IS THIS REDRUM??
> *



:no: :no: :no: :no: its 24 k red rum..... :h5: :h5:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 20 2010, 01:24 PM~16945807
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no: its 24 k red rum..... :h5:  :h5:
> *


ohhh okae my bad :happysad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PointBlank_@Mar 19 2010, 07:22 PM~16941042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 20 2010, 02:16 PM~16945765
> *NICE  IS THIS REDRUM??
> *


:yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 20 2010, 02:34 PM~16946119
> *:yes:
> *


:0 :0 im confussed now   ???? is it the same one or not or different name? either way looks nice cant wait to see the finish product


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 20 2010, 03:43 PM~16946173
> *:0  :0 im confussed now    ???? is it the same one or not or different name? either way looks nice cant wait to see the finish product
> *



same car.. since he redid the car.. figured he'd hype the name up a little..


----------



## lincolnvic2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

quick question has anyone's spark plug come out the motor. This is the second time it has happened to me on the same cylinder. the first time i just bought new spark plug went right in work perfect this time the treads on the motor r stripped cant put spark plug back in. is there any way to retread this if so can anyone help?


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnvic2000_@Mar 20 2010, 01:21 PM~16946320
> *quick question has anyone's spark plug come out the motor. This is the second time it has happened to me on the same cylinder. the first time i just bought new spark plug went right in work perfect this time the treads on the motor r stripped cant put spark plug back in. is there any way to retread this if so can anyone help?
> *


Go to CarQuest Auto Parts or your Strap-On dealer (lol) they have a kit just for that! It comes with a sleeve and a longer spark-plug. Read the info, and just take your time and do not tread the sleeve into the head to deep! Install new plug and CRUZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 20 2010, 03:43 PM~16946173
> *:0  :0 im confussed now    ???? is it the same one or not or different name? either way looks nice cant wait to see the finish product
> *



ITS THE SAME BUT EVERY LITTLE PIECE OF THE CAR THAT HAD CHROME WAS GOLD PLATED SO HE CALLED IT 24K REDRUM BUT HE DECIDED TO MIX IT UP WITH CHROME.


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

ttt... :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 07:40 PM~16901380
> *NEWEST FEATURE! WHEELS 2010 MAG. --HEAVEN 4 LIFE--
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on your 1st place today


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 21 2010, 10:38 PM~16957996
> *congrats on your 1st place today
> *


Congrats to you too on your win. hollla

BIGG COOK


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 10:21 PM~16958371
> *Congrats to you too on your win. hollla
> 
> BIGG COOK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

San Diego Lowrider Show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:57 AM~16958614
> *San Diego Lowrider Show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 19 2010, 12:32 PM~16937161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a big ass boat. 










Not the car....the boat. :biggrin: Looks nice.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:57 PM~16958614
> *San Diego Lowrider Show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 22 2010, 12:47 AM~16958875
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thx :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 22 2010, 07:15 AM~16959974
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:57 PM~16958614
> *San Diego Lowrider Show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:57 AM~16958614
> *San Diego Lowrider Show
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: nice talking to you big dogg :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TERRY YOUR CAR LOOKING GOOD TOO BROTHA


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 22 2010, 12:32 PM~16963219
> *TERRY YOUR CAR LOOKING GOOD TOO BROTHA
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolnvic2000_@Mar 20 2010, 03:21 PM~16946320
> *quick question has anyone's spark plug come out the motor. This is the second time it has happened to me on the same cylinder. the first time i just bought new spark plug went right in work perfect this time the treads on the motor r stripped cant put spark plug back in. is there any way to retread this if so can anyone help?
> *


Depending how much of it it fucked up you can usually just heli coil it...them 4.6 are known for shooting sprk plugs...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

[/quote]
This Lincoln looks bad ass!!! any more pics of it? :cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

SEEN THIS RIDE CRUIZIN AROUND TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*damn the LINC is looking sick..........*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 22 2010, 04:31 PM~16963208
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: nice talking to you big dogg :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:57 PM~16958614
> *San Diego Lowrider Show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 22 2010, 01:31 PM~16963208
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: nice talking to you big dogg :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Forgiven,

You should have been a photographer.! good lookin out. holllllla

BIGG COOK


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

>


This Lincoln looks bad ass!!! any more pics of it? :cheesy:
[/quote]

HERE U GO PIMP!


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16968300
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: thx mayne


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 09:13 PM~16968549
> *:biggrin:  thx mayne
> *


 :biggrin: i took mine apart i miss it now


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 22 2010, 09:21 PM~16968671
> *:biggrin: i  took  mine apart  i miss  it  now
> *


i feel ya pain.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 09:37 PM~16968960
> *i feel ya pain.
> *


   but now gotmyself 2 caddies eventually ill get me another linc :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> This Lincoln looks bad ass!!! any more pics of it? :cheesy:


HERE U GO PIMP! 



























[/quote]

The dash looks nice.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

didnt know where else to ask but figured right topic since its for this kind of ride, what is the biggest size sunroof/moonroof that you can put on i got a 42 or 44 inch but it looks too big for the ride, and the second is what is everyone using to paint the brownish mouldings on the doors, switch panels and dashboard? if anyone can help i would really appreciate it thanks in advance


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Mar 23 2010, 09:10 AM~16973135
> *didnt know where else to ask but figured right topic since its for this kind of ride, what is the biggest size sunroof/moonroof that you can put on i got a 42 or 44 inch but it looks too big for the ride, and the second is what is everyone using to paint the brownish mouldings on the doors, switch panels and dashboard? if anyone can help i would really appreciate it thanks in advance
> *


38


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 23 2010, 11:15 AM~16973189
> *38
> *


yeah i know thats the stock but i think i saw one with a 42 inch thats why i was wondering thanks for the info


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Mar 23 2010, 09:29 AM~16973317
> *yeah i know thats the stock but i think i saw one with a 42 inch thats why i was wondering thanks for the info
> *


for my 38 to fit, they had to cut into the structural metal along the edge of the roof


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 10:01 PM~16968331
> *Damn Forgiven,
> 
> You should have been a photographer.! good lookin out. holllllla
> ...


SEE YOU SOON BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 23 2010, 04:05 PM~16976485
> *SEE YOU SOON BROTHA :biggrin:
> *


INDEED!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> This Lincoln looks bad ass!!! any more pics of it? :cheesy:


HERE U GO PIMP! 



























[/quote]
Motivation!!!!loving this ride :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks HEAVEN FA LIFE! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 23 2010, 06:33 PM~16977666
> *INDEED!
> *


MAYBE NOT FOR MAY 23 BUT FOR SAN BERNANDINO FOR SURE :happysad:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 23 2010, 05:49 PM~16977903
> *Thanks HEAVEN FA LIFE! :biggrin:
> *



U got it boss!


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 23 2010, 05:55 PM~16977968
> *MAYBE NOT FOR MAY 23 BUT FOR SAN BERNANDINO FOR SURE :happysad:
> *


May 23? 

San Bernadino: Yessss!


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 23 2010, 05:55 PM~16977968
> *MAYBE NOT FOR MAY 23 BUT FOR SAN BERNANDINO FOR SURE :happysad:
> *


nevermind i found it....


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 23 2010, 12:01 PM~16973663
> *for my 38 to fit, they had to cut into the structural metal along the edge of the roof
> 
> 
> ...


thanks again for the info i just got another lincoln without a sunroof but i gotta have that in the ride it wouldnt be the same without it


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Mar 23 2010, 09:17 PM~16981883
> *thanks again for the info i just got another lincoln without a sunroof but i gotta have that in the ride it wouldnt be the same without it
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 23 2010, 08:16 PM~16978931
> *nevermind i found it....
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE COOK  IM TRYING TO HIT THIS ONE IF WE FINISH IT ON TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:420:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 25 2010, 09:54 AM~16996865
> *THIS ONE COOK  IM TRYING TO HIT THIS ONE IF WE FINISH IT ON TIME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh :0 decisions, decisions. hmmmm

thanks 

COOK


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 25 2010, 04:34 PM~17000146
> *Oh  :0  decisions, decisions. hmmmm
> 
> thanks
> ...


  ITS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> HERE U GO PIMP!


Motivation!!!!loving this ride :biggrin:
[/quote]
love it :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

HUCKLEBERRY HOUND IN THE MAKES.......


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Mar 27 2010, 03:47 PM~17018542
> *HUCKLEBERRY HOUND IN THE MAKES.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

any body have problems with the taillights?? my homie bought a 98 taillights used to work first the brake lights quit, then later the running lights quit working third brake light still works fuses are fine and the sensor on the brake pedal has power coming out any ideas?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 28 2010, 02:52 AM~17021681
> *any body have problems with the taillights?? my homie bought a 98 taillights used to work first the brake lights quit, then later the running lights quit working third brake light still works fuses are fine and the sensor on the brake pedal has power coming out any ideas?
> *


:dunno: Never had a problem with mine, but I do get a little bit of moisture in my headlights when I wash my car ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 29 2010, 11:15 AM~17033425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Most Hated is a Cali car now? That sucks, I was hoping it would be at KC Hoptoberfest last year but it wasn't.


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 29 2010, 11:15 AM~17033425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good pics! Gr8 order! Hhaaa


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE+Mar 29 2010, 02:58 PM~17034748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAP SHE BELONGS TO A MAJESTIC BROTHER JP FROM SFV CHAPTER, HE DID HIS TOUCHES TO IT


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 28 2010, 01:39 PM~17023888
> *:dunno: Never had a problem with mine, but I do get a little bit of moisture in my headlights when I wash my car ...
> *


Friend of mine had a tail light problem with 1997 Towncar. He had put an amp behind his back seat a drilled into the tail light wiring.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 28 2010, 12:52 AM~17021681
> *any body have problems with the taillights?? my homie bought a 98 taillights used to work first the brake lights quit, then later the running lights quit working third brake light still works fuses are fine and the sensor on the brake pedal has power coming out any ideas?
> *


It could be a number of things... what fuses did you check? Do the turn signals work? Does the license plate light work? What other lights don't work? Fuse 10 (20 amp) in the Instrument Panel (I/P) fuse panel supplies power to the Brake Pedal Position (BPP) Switch. From the BPP, power runs back into the I/P fuse panel and is run through fuses 20 (7.5 amp) and 22 (20 amp). Fuse 22 supplies power to the high mount stop lamps and into the Multi-Function Switch (MFS). Fuse 20 supplies power into the Lighting Control Moduel (LCM) brake switch input. Fuse 31 (7.5 amp) supplies power to the Main Light Switch which provides Parking Lamp Switch and Head Light Switch input to the LCM.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

heres my project.gotta long ways to go.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 29 2010, 12:58 PM~17034748
> *Good pics! Gr8 order! Hhaaa
> *


WE NEED TO REP REMAND THAT MEMBER FOR LACC OF ATTENTION TO DETAIL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 28 2010, 11:49 PM~17028223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: more pics plz


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 29 2010, 05:56 PM~17037555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 29 2010, 08:28 PM~17038793
> *:0  :biggrin: more pics plz
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 29 2010, 07:28 PM~17038793
> *:0  :biggrin: more pics plz
> *


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Mar 29 2010, 06:58 PM~17037582
> *WE NEED TO REP REMAND THAT MEMBER FOR LACC OF ATTENTION TO DETAIL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Don't h8 his post was perfect! No LACC of Details when HEAVEN 4 LIFE is involved! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 29 2010, 01:16 PM~17033432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does this guy have screenname?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 19 2010, 01:32 PM~16937161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a factory sun roof just flipped around to the rear?


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 29 2010, 07:56 PM~17037555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is right G. whats that on tha hood


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 29 2010, 09:39 PM~17040557
> *:0 Don't h8 his post was perfect! No LACC of Details when HEAVEN 4 LIFE is involved!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Mar 30 2010, 07:36 AM~17042477
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WTF? whats up with the :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
thats no fun. (In Denzel's voice) Myyy *****!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Mar 30 2010, 12:12 AM~17041455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty much


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 30 2010, 01:24 AM~17040402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thankz


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 29 2010, 07:56 PM~17037555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD YOU GOT THE PARTS HOMIE  I STILL HAVE THE TRUNK BACK LIGHTS AND BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 30 2010, 07:19 AM~17042772
> *WTF? whats up with the :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> thats no fun. (In Denzel's voice) Myyy *****!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats pretty fuccin cute :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you did that :run: :run:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Mar 30 2010, 11:13 AM~17043714
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats pretty fuccin cute :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you did that :run:  :run:
> *


WHATS UP MY CHINAMAN :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: I NEED TO BE OUT THEIR SOON


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Mar 30 2010, 10:13 AM~17043714
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats pretty fuccin cute :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you did that :run:  :run:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2010, 09:42 AM~17043403
> *GLAD YOU GOT THE PARTS HOMIE  I STILL HAVE THE TRUNK BACK LIGHTS AND BUMPER :biggrin:
> *


pm me the price.see what i can do.thanks for the parts edwin.everything went on pretty good.


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 31 2010, 08:56 PM~16473239
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cant wait to see this... :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 30 2010, 03:03 PM~17045602
> *pm me the price.see what i can do.thanks for the parts edwin.everything went on pretty good.
> *


DONT TRIP BIG DOGG


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Mar 30 2010, 03:27 PM~17045829
> *cant wait to see this... :yes:
> *


HIS COMMING HOMIE  BELIEVE ME


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Took off the red and orange. Going black and grey. Also doing black wheels with chrome nipples and knockoffs. Anyone got any pics of white towncars with black wheels? I wanna get an idea.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 29 2010, 10:24 PM~17040402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucken nice!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2010, 09:28 AM~17043899
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


where have i seen this before?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 31 2010, 04:13 PM~17057940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 LOVE THIS PIC


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 29 2010, 06:56 PM~17037555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Mar 31 2010, 06:02 PM~17059645
> *where have i seen this before?
> *


looks like an old TRAFFIC CC car


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

always wanted this body style,.,.

might just have to go git me a virgin

and fuc her shyt up,.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone know where to get the side mouldings at? I might have to buy some new ones. Is there a easy way to take them off the car without jacking them up? let me know if you would thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 31 2010, 11:31 PM~17061805
> *Anyone know where to get the side mouldings at? I might have to buy some new ones. Is there a easy way to take them off the car without jacking them up? let me know if you would thanks
> *


Side moldings are actually attached to the plastic piece. They do not sell them seperate you have to buy the whole piece.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Mar 31 2010, 08:02 PM~17059645
> *where have i seen this before?
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 31 2010, 01:07 PM~17055638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 31 2010, 07:13 PM~17057940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This your towncar homie...you got a crazy nice as lockup

are tham 16"s in the rear


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 31 2010, 03:13 PM~17057940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: nice :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 1 2010, 02:09 PM~17068138
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 31 2010, 06:13 PM~17057940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the black one.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 30 2010, 01:40 PM~17045444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Apr 1 2010, 07:27 PM~17069768
> *:cheesy:
> *


NOTHING BUT AN "M" THANG


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 31 2010, 04:13 PM~17057940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Is that the Mgestics Series lincoln ?????


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2010, 03:47 PM~17046600
> *HIS COMMING HOMIE  BELIEVE ME
> *


what up big homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 2 2010, 05:19 PM~17079040
> *what up big homie
> *


YOU KNOW DOGGIE WAITING FOR THE CHROMER  SO I CAN BE OUT THEIR


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 2 2010, 04:26 PM~17079078
> *YOU KNOW DOGGIE WAITING FOR THE CHROMER   SO I CAN BE OUT THEIR
> *


cant wait to see it homie :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 3 2010, 07:48 AM~17084079
> *cant wait to see it homie :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 3 2010, 01:51 AM~17082523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 29 2010, 05:10 PM~17037066
> *It could be a number of things... what fuses did you check?  Do the turn signals work?  Does the license plate light work?  What other lights don't work?  Fuse 10 (20 amp) in the Instrument Panel (I/P) fuse panel supplies power to the Brake Pedal Position (BPP) Switch.  From the BPP, power runs back into the I/P fuse panel and is run through fuses 20 (7.5 amp) and 22 (20 amp).  Fuse 22 supplies power to the high mount stop lamps and into the Multi-Function Switch (MFS).  Fuse 20 supplies power into the Lighting Control Moduel (LCM) brake switch input.  Fuse 31 (7.5 amp) supplies power to the Main Light Switch which provides Parking Lamp Switch and Head Light Switch input to the LCM.
> *


i basically checked all the fuses that had anything to do with lights and theyre all fine everything works but the tail lights. I'm guessing there's a cut wire some where. i was asking here to see if maybe it was a common problem before i take all the trunk panels out and back seat to trace wires. but its probably a cut wire or something after my homie bought the car we found some pills stashed in the 1/4's and 2 20's under the dash panel so i wouldn't be too surprised if they fucked up some wires stashing shit. thanks for the info


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Better shots here of the side. More scrolling on the rear pillars and side to come.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

new wheels  



















my homies ride for sale $3500 obo


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 1 2010, 03:55 PM~17068467
> *This your towncar homie...you got a crazy nice as lockup
> 
> are tham 14"s in the rear
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Apr 2 2010, 11:06 AM~17076417
> *:0  Is that the Mgestics Series lincoln ?????
> *


back in the faMily :wow:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

i got in a lttle accident and my rear driver side panel over my tire got a little banged up,anyone know where i can get one.i tryed salvage but them fools want to much


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 5 2010, 05:45 PM~17103295
> *i got in a lttle accident and my rear driver side panel over my tire got a little banged up,anyone know where i can get one.i tryed salvage but them fools want to much
> *


Does the person not have insurance?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## KEN DOGG (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 6 2010, 12:19 AM~17108976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 5 2010, 03:45 PM~17103295
> *i got in a lttle accident and my rear driver side panel over my tire got a little banged up,anyone know where i can get one.i tryed salvage but them fools want to much
> *


what panel you need ? pic please


----------



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 2 2010, 10:51 PM~17082523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done I like that, cant wait to see it... Mike did a good job


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tingy_@Apr 6 2010, 02:51 PM~17113265
> *Nicely done I like that, cant wait to see it... Mike did a good job
> *


:thumbsup: We're doing more scrolling on Saturday. So updates will be up Saturday night.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 5 2010, 06:26 PM~17103762
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

my daily


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

TTT for the lincolns


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ElRody23, *bounded c.c.*

:wave:


----------



## just ridin (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

those of you who have accumulators in the rear how much do you have the charged (psi)
I'm lookin to buy some have 2 pumps 6 batts. set-up


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 6 2010, 12:51 PM~17113273
> *:thumbsup: We're doing more scrolling on Saturday. So updates will be up Saturday night.
> *


That sounds great keep up the good work.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 5 2010, 06:26 PM~17103759
> *Does the person not have insurance?
> *


YEA BUT MY TRANS FUCKED UP SO I PAID IT WITH MY MONEY I GOT AND PAID SOME OTHER SHIT


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 6 2010, 12:26 PM~17112159
> *what panel you need ? pic please
> *


ITS REAR DRIVER SIDE PANEL


----------



## elblckcspr (Feb 23, 2010)

:wow: damn want to see more pictures


> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Mar 30 2010, 03:27 PM~17045829
> *cant wait to see this... :yes:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 7 2010, 08:06 PM~17127634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAY TO REP FOR THE TOWNCARS HOMIE


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 8 2010, 09:41 AM~17133548
> *WAY TO REP FOR THE TOWNCARS HOMIE
> *


Just doing my part homie. thanks tho


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 7 2010, 09:40 PM~17128075
> *YEA BUT MY TRANS FUCKED UP SO I PAID IT WITH MY MONEY I GOT AND PAID SOME OTHER SHIT
> *


Oh damn.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 9 2010, 02:42 PM~17145266
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass pic..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so i thought the fusebox harness for an 03 would be the same for an 05............nope i was wrong......cost me 150 to learn that........word of advice if your gonna build an 03 and up ... its best to start with a complete running and driving car......the people that have these cars in the junkyard are very proud of they shit and wont bargan at all .....so the hustle continues.......should be done in a few more months


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 11 2010, 12:45 AM~17156733
> *so i thought the fusebox harness for an 03 would be the same for an 05............nope i was wrong......cost me 150 to learn that........word of advice if your gonna build an 03 and up ... its best to start with a complete running and driving car......the people that have these cars in the junkyard are very proud of they shit and wont bargan at all .....so the hustle continues.......should be done in a few more months
> *


Yeah they think anything Lincoln should be marked up 50%


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Got some more added.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Im looking for some full a arms to put on my 2000, so I dont have to use those ball joint ext, and to get away from the tube looking arms. Anyone know what year to get them off of?


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

i got mine of a 1990 lincoln.dont need much to make em work on a 99


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Miss my Linc


----------



## BlakAzHell (Dec 9, 2006)

what are the wheel specs on the tahoe?



> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 9 2010, 12:42 PM~17145266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 28 2010, 10:49 PM~17028223
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 

how well does the lights work now? I know doing the brake lights on my 99 and my truck they still look like normal lights at night even though their tinted, and I was thinking about doing the headlights when I paint the car now just wounderin.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 08:15 PM~17162213
> *
> 
> how well does the lights work now? I know doing the brake lights on my 99 and my truck they still look like normal lights at night even though their tinted, and I was thinking about doing the headlights when I paint the car now just wounderin.
> *


I believe those are headlight covers.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlakAzHell_@Apr 11 2010, 06:07 PM~17162137
> *what are the wheel specs on the tahoe?
> *



24X10 REV


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms+Apr 11 2010, 05:15 PM~17162213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY ARE SMOKED NOT COVERS!!!


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

NOW THATS IN THE STREETS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WHAT I MISS COUPLE MORE MONTHS TILL MY CAR IS DONE NICE PICS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MauriceTurner1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Got a 85 that in workin on cant wait till i get on my fellow low lowers levels. Check it out, thread on my sig. good job to all my fellow "Stankie" drivers


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

REDRUM CLEAN AND READY FOR THE SHOW YESTERDAY...ITS SHINY :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 12 2010, 04:58 PM~17171189
> *REDRUM CLEAN AND READY FOR THE SHOW YESTERDAY...ITS SHINY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

REDRUM...

.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 12 2010, 09:41 AM~17166924
> *THEY WORK PRETTY GOOD HOMIE BUT IM GONNA PUT IN SOME HID's SOON TO MAKE THEM BRIGHTER!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




 thats what I wanted to know thanx homie  lol @ covers :twak: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

red rum looks fuckin sick. but it look like stock suspension weres da juice????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????get down homie nice car


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Apr 12 2010, 07:40 PM~17172119
> *red rum looks fuckin sick. but it look like stock suspension weres da juice????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????get down homie nice car
> *


NO ROOM FOR IT


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte+Apr 12 2010, 07:40 PM~17172119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yessad:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 12 2010, 09:41 AM~17166924
> *THEY WORK PRETTY GOOD HOMIE BUT IM GONNA PUT IN SOME HID's SOON TO MAKE THEM BRIGHTER!!!!
> THEY ARE SMOKED NOT COVERS!!!
> *


I always thought they where covers. Looks cool. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 12 2010, 05:58 PM~17171189
> *REDRUM CLEAN AND READY FOR THE SHOW YESTERDAY...ITS SHINY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That car looks nice. Love the detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlakAzHell_@Apr 11 2010, 06:07 PM~17162137
> *what are the wheel specs on the tahoe?
> *


24x10 deep dish Daytons


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

NICE


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

im shootin for san bern show cant wait to come play wit the towncars toplessssss ROYALS BABY YEAAAAAAA DAT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 13 2010, 11:01 AM~17178426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 13 2010, 11:01 AM~17178426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need TJ.......let me have it.....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 13 2010, 12:01 PM~17178426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics with the door closed?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 11 2010, 12:45 AM~17156733
> *so i thought the fusebox harness for an 03 would be the same for an 05............nope i was wrong......cost me 150 to learn that........word of advice if your gonna build an 03 and up ... its best to start with a complete running and driving car......the people that have these cars in the junkyard are very proud of they shit and wont bargan at all .....so the hustle continues.......should be done in a few more months
> *


may have lucked up........seems that the 98 engine harness plugs directly into the 03 main harness i bought......problem is i cut the plugs for the injectors and coil packs off of the 98 engine harness....and put them on my 05 harness....i'll work on it more this weekend


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 13 2010, 10:01 AM~17178426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 13 2010, 12:07 PM~17179414
> *Any pics with the door closed?
> *


DOOR CLOSED HAHAHAHAHA NO PHOTOSHOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

BLAAAAMMMMMMMMM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 13 2010, 11:28 AM~17179104
> *You don't need TJ.......let me have it.....
> *


YOU BEAT ME TO IT  :cheesy:


----------



## KEN DOGG (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...97971&st=74860#


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 14 2010, 01:07 AM~17186787
> *DOOR CLOSED HAHAHAHAHA NO PHOTOSHOP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I figured it wasn't a photoshop just wanted to see how it looked closed.


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Mar 15 2010, 09:03 PM~16901645
> *DUB SHOW ANAHEIM...... 1ST PLACE LUXURY MILD, 2ND PLACE BEST LOWRIDER AND A $1000.00</span>
> <img src=\'http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs387.snc3/23622_1251819340985_1394555012_30656178_7980568_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Badass Ride Homie


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 12 2010, 06:45 PM~17172855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  305


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

>


[/quote]
MORE PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

MORE PLEASE :biggrin:
[/quote]
x2


----------



## KEN DOGG (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 09:09 PM~17196132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 10:09 PM~17196132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Wowwww. :wow: So clean.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 13 2010, 10:01 AM~17178426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cuttn that a pilliar like that would it hold up in a car accident?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 10:09 PM~17196132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE!!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 12 2010, 10:53 AM~17169126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WUT UP HOMIE I C U GOT A PIC OF THA BIG HOMIE BOBBY FROM SAN DIEGO!! N THA PURPLE LINC DOIN THEM MEAN THREE WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 16 2010, 11:06 AM~17212125
> *WUT UP HOMIE I C U GOT A PIC OF THA BIG HOMIE BOBBY FROM SAN DIEGO!! N THA PURPLE LINC    DOIN THEM MEAN THREE WHEELS  :biggrin:
> *


ITS CLEAN BRO, I TALKED TO HIM A WHILE BACK IN DIEGO HES A COOL CAT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 15 2010, 07:39 PM~17205415
> *cuttn that a pilliar like that would it hold up in a car accident?
> *


if not fuck it......at least he had tha top down :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 16 2010, 02:21 PM~17214057
> *if not fuck it......at least he had tha top down  :biggrin:
> *


lol true that true that


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

WHAT SPINDLE SWAP DO I NEED TO RUN 13's ON MY 2000 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

Saw this today... 2002 Town Car Signature Series with a factory Alpine stereo that has a tape player built in (like all of them), but also has CD capability using a CD changer in the trunk on the driver's side. I don't know if anyone else has seen a factory radio in one of these that can play CD's (its the first time I have), but I thought I'd share. The steering wheel controls work on it as well.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 16 2010, 11:38 PM~17217597
> *Saw this today... 2002 Town Car Signature Series with a factory Alpine stereo that has a tape player built in (like all of them), but also has CD capability using a CD changer  in the trunk on the driver's side.  I don't know if anyone else has seen a factory radio in one of these that can play CD's (its the first time I have), but I thought I'd share.  The steering wheel controls work on it as well.
> 
> 
> ...



yup i had the same too


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 16 2010, 11:38 PM~17217597
> *Saw this today... 2002 Town Car Signature Series with a factory Alpine stereo that has a tape player built in (like all of them), but also has CD capability using a CD changer  in the trunk on the driver's side.  I don't know if anyone else has seen a factory radio in one of these that can play CD's (its the first time I have), but I thought I'd share.  The steering wheel controls work on it as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Mine had the same shit but then I ripped it out, hated changing CD's in the trunk. Anyone wanna buy the changer? :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 16 2010, 09:38 PM~17217597
> *Saw this today... 2002 Town Car Signature Series with a factory Alpine stereo that has a tape player built in (like all of them), but also has CD capability using a CD changer  in the trunk on the driver's side.  I don't know if anyone else has seen a factory radio in one of these that can play CD's (its the first time I have), but I thought I'd share.  The steering wheel controls work on it as well.
> 
> 
> ...


its in mine brother


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 13 2010, 09:01 AM~17178426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WUT UP G THAT SHYT IS HARD AS FUCK IT LOOK LIKE IT TOOK SUM ALOTTA WORK BUT ITS THE FIRST ONE OUT HERE THAT IVE SEEN ........I CANT WAIT TO C WUT IT LOOKS LIKE WHEN ITS DONE.... :h5: :h5:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 16 2010, 09:26 AM~17212273
> *ITS CLEAN BRO, I TALKED TO HIM A WHILE BACK IN DIEGO HES A COOL CAT
> *


 YEA HE IS ...AND THE BEST THING BOUT IT IS HE B DRIVIN THAT SHYT DAILY.... WUS THAT AT YOURGUYS PICNIC???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 17 2010, 09:28 AM~17220168
> *YEA HE IS ...AND THE BEST THING BOUT IT IS HE B DRIVIN THAT SHYT DAILY.... WUS THAT AT YOURGUYS PICNIC???
> *


NOPE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC BY THE WATER LAST YEAR


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Apr 16 2010, 04:12 PM~17214462
> *WHAT SPINDLE SWAP DO I NEED TO RUN 13's ON MY 2000 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You got marks lincoln?


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 17 2010, 11:52 AM~17221119
> *You got marks lincoln?
> *


YA HOMIE AND IT NEEDS A SPINDLE SWAP AND SOME 13's :biggrin: TRYING TO FIND OUT THE RIGHT YEAR


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*some of my picz from the tampa show....*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Apr 17 2010, 10:56 AM~17221146
> *YA HOMIE AND IT NEEDS A SPINDLE SWAP AND SOME 13's  :biggrin: TRYING TO FIND OUT THE RIGHT YEAR
> *


91-97


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 17 2010, 11:59 AM~17221167
> *91-97
> *


I NEW I SHOULD HAVE HIT U UP FIRST :biggrin: THANKS BIG T


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Apr 17 2010, 11:56 AM~17221146
> *YA HOMIE AND IT NEEDS A SPINDLE SWAP AND SOME 13's  :biggrin: TRYING TO FIND OUT THE RIGHT YEAR
> *


Right on, ya it will look alot better without the spacers and on the 13s


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 17 2010, 11:58 AM~17221165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 17 2010, 12:01 PM~17221192
> *Right on, ya it will look alot better without the spacers and on the 13s
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Apr 17 2010, 12:02 PM~17221199
> *:biggrin:
> *


Did you trade or buy it?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2007, 02:31 AM~8403566
> *my shit...
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS RIDE? I KNOW IT WAS SPANKYS, WHO HAS IT NOW?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 13 2010, 11:08 PM~17186802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 17 2010, 09:59 AM~17221167
> *91-97
> *


91-94 and you'll have to grind the caliper bolts a little. the 95-97 will need grinding on the caliper and spacers


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 16 2010, 11:38 PM~17217597
> *Saw this today... 2002 Town Car Signature Series with a factory Alpine stereo that has a tape player built in (like all of them), but also has CD capability using a CD changer  in the trunk on the driver's side.  I don't know if anyone else has seen a factory radio in one of these that can play CD's (its the first time I have), but I thought I'd share.  The steering wheel controls work on it as well.
> 
> 
> ...


the 2000 cartier parts car i bought had a ford cell phone in tha console and it folded out....but no changer in tha trunk


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 17 2010, 10:29 AM~17220982
> *NOPE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC BY THE WATER LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> ...






TTT FOR THE BIG HOMIE BOBS LINC :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537152 Checkbout this 2door not mine


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

oh shit wat the fuck! thats crazy a 2 door hard top


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2010, 07:30 PM~17231214
> *the 2000 cartier parts car i bought had a ford cell phone in tha console and it folded out....but no changer in tha trunk
> *


 I thought all TC's were like that its crazy i threw mine away like 2 weeks ago i shoulda kept that shit


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Apr 19 2010, 09:39 AM~17236300
> *oh shit wat the fuck! thats crazy a 2 door hard top
> *


 :yes: :yes: But it looks wierd


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 19 2010, 12:29 PM~17237194
> *:yes:  :yes: But it looks wierd
> *


x2


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Apr 19 2010, 01:36 PM~17237248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Niiiiiiice.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 13 2010, 11:08 PM~17186802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, KIND OF LIKE IMPALA QUARTER GLASS :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Apr 19 2010, 09:39 AM~17236300
> *oh shit wat the fuck! thats crazy a 2 door hard top
> *


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 19 2010, 05:14 PM~17240215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one looks bad as fuck but i saw this one a








nd not feeling it


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't like the old style Lincoln window.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

mine just 2 toned it sunday what u guys think?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Apr 19 2010, 08:41 PM~17241251
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good fam


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Apr 19 2010, 06:46 PM~17241316
> *looks good fam
> *


thanks bro still have to do the graphics tomorrow n some stripping


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Apr 19 2010, 08:41 PM~17241251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I'm doing the same to mine. White body black bottom and roof. Already got my black pinstriping.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 19 2010, 05:14 PM~17240215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THE DOOR GLASS IS GONNA BE A B**CH, THE FRAME SLANTS DOWN AS IT GOES BACK. BUT THAT ALL LOOKS LIKE GOOD ASS WORK


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Apr 19 2010, 06:41 PM~17241251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 19 2010, 06:32 PM~17241127
> *that one looks bad as fuck but i saw this one a
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

did battle with the 05 today.....got that muthafuckaaaaaaa runnin......for those that dont know i bought an 05 wrecked with no motor or trans....did the frame swap put motor and trans and i been fightin that bitch for weeks tryin to figure out why i couldn't get it to trunover with the key............the shift linkage isnt hooked up yet...but the trans was in drive....and i just thought about it today.....yea i felt like a dumbass :banghead: .....but it cranked and i was all smiles :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

thats whats up lol :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 12 2010, 11:53 AM~17169126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 19 2010, 09:53 PM~17243708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 19 2010, 10:47 PM~17244287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ROMANS 1:16 REPPIN FOE LIIIIFE!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 19 2010, 11:14 PM~17244527
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ROMANS 1:16 REPPIN FOE LIIIIFE!
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2010, 09:14 PM~17241676
> *did battle with the 05 today.....got that muthafuckaaaaaaa runnin......for those that dont know i bought an 05 wrecked with no motor or trans....did the frame swap put motor and trans and i been fightin that bitch for weeks tryin to figure out why i couldn't get it to trunover with the key............the shift linkage isnt hooked up yet...but the trans was in drive....and i just thought about it today.....yea i felt like a dumbass :banghead: .....but it cranked and i was all smiles :biggrin:
> *


How bad was getting the frame to mount up?


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

Until the next episode!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 20 2010, 07:12 AM~17245919
> *Until the next episode!
> *


   :nosad: :tears:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 20 2010, 10:12 AM~17245919
> *Until the next episode!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Damn all this time i thought you was bullshit about saleing her....damn you crazy that bitch was sooooo fuckin clean


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Apr 19 2010, 11:36 AM~17237248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics please! :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside64+Apr 20 2010, 07:28 AM~17246040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw no bullshittin! on to the next. thanks fa all the love tho.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2010, 08:14 PM~17241676
> *did battle with the 05 today.....got that muthafuckaaaaaaa runnin......for those that dont know i bought an 05 wrecked with no motor or trans....did the frame swap put motor and trans and i been fightin that bitch for weeks tryin to figure out why i couldn't get it to trunover with the key............the shift linkage isnt hooked up yet...but the trans was in drive....and i just thought about it today.....yea i felt like a dumbass :banghead: .....but it cranked and i was all smiles :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WE WANT PICS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 20 2010, 08:12 AM~17245919
> *Until the next episode!
> *


   NOW I GOT A CHANCE :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 20 2010, 09:12 AM~17245919
> *Until the next episode!
> *


Whose the new owner?? They're a lucky mother fucker. :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2010, 10:03 AM~17247357
> *   NOW I GOT A CHANCE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 20 2010, 11:36 AM~17248192
> *Whose the new owner?? They're a lucky mother fucker. :thumbsup:
> *


yes he is..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 20 2010, 05:56 AM~17245314
> *How bad was getting the frame to mount up?
> *


NO PROBLEM......I DID IT BY MYSELF.....I JUST HAD TO KEEP MOVING THE FRAME AROUND AND WORK THE LIFT....TOOK A BOUT 2 HOURS TO REMOVE AND REPLACE....EVERYTHING BOLTED RIGHT UP...BUT THE 98 FRAME...HAS A RETURN FUEL LINE AND THE 2005 FRAME DOSENT IT ONLY HAS A PRESSURE FUEL LINE...U HAVE TO MAKE BRACKETS TO HOLD THE RADIATOR AND AC CONDENSOR......BUT LIKE I SAID IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ALOT EASIER TO HAVE STARTED WITH A COMPLETE CAR


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 20 2010, 12:02 PM~17247343
> *:0 WE WANT PICS :biggrin:
> *


PM A ***** YO NUMBAAAA


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 19 2010, 05:32 PM~17241127
> *that one looks bad as fuck but i saw this one a
> 
> 
> ...


back to the drawing board with that one :thumbsdown:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 20 2010, 06:12 AM~17245919
> *Until the next episode!
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 20 2010, 02:17 PM~17249088
> *PM A ***** YO NUMBAAAA
> *


  PM SEND


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

my old lincoln...da 1st of this body style juiced in hawaii...OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB...sorry no chrome or candy paint though hahaha....


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

my homeboy and fellow club member PAT-RICKS townie...OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 20 2010, 07:12 AM~17245919
> *Until the next episode!
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 20 2010, 07:31 PM~17253841
> *my homeboy and fellow club member PAT-RICKS townie...OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 fuck this one looks good


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 20 2010, 06:12 AM~17245919
> *Until the next episode!
> *


 :0 wered it go to?


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 20 2010, 11:31 PM~17255891
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 20 2010, 11:50 PM~17255992
> *:0 wered it go to?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 20 2010, 02:17 PM~17249088
> *PM A ***** YO NUMBAAAA
> *


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 20 2010, 08:27 PM~17253750
> *my old lincoln...da 1st of this body style juiced in hawaii...OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB...sorry no chrome or candy paint though hahaha....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice luck up


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2010, 11:34 AM~17259314
> *:biggrin:
> *


qvooooooooo edwin


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

does anybody in here actually own a clipped 98-02 body style...???

if so, please pm me, i have a lot of questions that i hope to have answered. i am going to do just need some details... 

if its a big secret, then thats why i would like a pm, help a fallen rider out...

totalled out my 97, moving up in the world now...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 21 2010, 03:49 PM~17261252
> *qvooooooooo edwin
> *


JUST BUILTING HOMIE :biggrin: HAVE A SET BACK, BUT GOT SOMETHING COMMING FOR A MEAN WHILE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 21 2010, 02:31 AM~17255891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was doing one i saw he sold his car


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2010, 04:22 PM~17262137
> *JUST BUILTING HOMIE :biggrin: HAVE A SET BACK, BUT GOT SOMETHING COMMING FOR A MEAN WHILE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 19 2010, 07:32 PM~17241127
> *that one looks bad as fuck but i saw this one a
> 
> 
> ...


should of extended the trunk instaed of adding that piece between the back window and trunk lid..that part looks wierd IMO


----------



## bigmoe64 (Dec 2, 2008)

>


NICE 
[/quote]
thanks homie.
[/quote]
tight shit makes me want one might have to get one


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*5400!</span></span>*


----------



## darryl4424 (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 7 2006, 11:12 PM~4997935
> *:biggrin:
> *


Super Clean.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Apr 22 2010, 02:33 AM~17267782
> *5400!</span></span>
> *


there was a limo company here in houston that was sellin three 04 at 4500 a piece.....and they all were clean....... right after i spent 5g's on a car for lil sister a


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2010, 12:34 PM~17271521
> *
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 22 2010, 03:46 PM~17272809
> *:biggrin:
> *


como estas homie, hows my lincoln doing? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

my old ride


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 23 2010, 10:33 AM~17280541
> *my old ride
> 
> 
> ...


Danm I like that color :wow:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 23 2010, 11:33 AM~17280541
> *my old ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 23 2010, 10:33 AM~17280541
> *my old ride
> 
> 
> ...


That's a real nice ride homie! :cheesy:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2010, 05:07 PM~17274177
> *como estas homie, hows my lincoln doing? :biggrin:
> *


its doing it big homie hows mine?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

new 72 spoke d's :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

a lil something my homie did!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GOT THIS FOR SALE AT 1K, BRING A TRAILOR, OR A MECHANIC TO FIX THE VACUUM LEAK. TIRED OF THE CAR, JUST WANT TO GET RID OF IT
1999 LINCOLN TOWN CAR PRESIDENTIAL. FUCKER WILL EVEN DRIVE UP ON A TOW IF YOU NEED IT TOO
1K
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534515


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 24 2010, 10:58 PM~17291840
> *GOT THIS FOR SALE AT 1K, BRING A TRAILOR, OR A MECHANIC TO FIX THE VACUUM LEAK.  TIRED OF THE CAR, JUST WANT TO GET RID OF IT
> 1999 LINCOLN TOWN CAR PRESIDENTIAL.  FUCKER WILL EVEN DRIVE UP ON A TOW IF YOU NEED IT TOO
> 1K
> ...


Thats most likely the intake manifold gasket or the idle control valve inlet is cracked. Its not a hard fix.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 23 2010, 12:33 PM~17280541
> *my old ride
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to that car. That was a nice ride.


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Apr 24 2010, 08:49 PM~17291771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit is nice bro damn i cant wait to do mine


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Apr 25 2010, 08:14 PM~17299748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride homie!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 25 2010, 08:24 PM~17299908
> *Nice ride homie!
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS G!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 23 2010, 05:12 PM~17283802
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SLIM WHATS THE NAME OF THAT ICE CUBE SONG PLAYIng


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone got details on switching the raido with the a/c controls? I got the radio switched over but Im not sure on how to make the a/c fit where the raido went


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

1998 Lincoln towncar Cartier edition open for trades....fully loaded, heated seats,sunroof,in dash cd/dvd mp3,
Factory dual exhaust, super clean interior...interested in trading for a truck if any other questions pm impalamike63 or 305-318-9888 thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 24 2010, 06:28 AM~17287490
> *its doing it big homie hows mine?
> *


WAITING FOR THE TRADE YOUR GONNA GIVE ME :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 20 2010, 07:12 AM~17245919
> *Until the next episode!
> *



MINES AFTER HER LAST WASH 









THATS RIGHT HOMIE ON TO NEXT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 26 2010, 02:56 PM~17306370
> *MINES AFTER HER LAST WASH
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 26 2010, 11:56 AM~17306370
> *MINES AFTER HER LAST WASH
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## bigmoe64 (Dec 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 26 2010, 11:56 AM~17306370
> *MINES AFTER HER LAST WASH
> 
> 
> ...


 thats tight got some kandy orange paint i bought a while back , it looks good on the tc


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 26 2010, 11:50 AM~17306290
> *WAITING FOR THE TRADE YOUR GONNA GIVE ME :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 27 2010, 11:09 AM~17317582
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: IM WAITING DOGGIE


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Can comeone post pics of Bubble TC hoppers if any are out there. And i mean REAL hoppin(no offense to anyone). But im talkin like 66in and above. Thank u all.

And actually hoppin, not just lock ups.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SUP BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Apr 27 2010, 06:17 PM~17322509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Apr 27 2010, 08:17 PM~17322509
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass LuxuriouS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801+Apr 27 2010, 08:17 PM~17322509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

abel's lincoln


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Apr 25 2010, 09:43 PM~17300219
> *Anyone got details on switching the raido with the a/c controls? I got the radio switched over but Im not sure on how to make the a/c fit where the raido went
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Apr 27 2010, 06:17 PM~17322509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: nice!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2010, 07:15 PM~17323240
> *abel's lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Apr 27 2010, 06:17 PM~17322509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 28 2010, 05:12 AM~17327723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 paint looks badass!!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Apr 29 2010, 11:02 AM~17340689
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Apr 20 2010, 07:12 AM~17245919
> *Until the next episode!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 29 2010, 05:07 PM~17345042
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Apr 30 2010, 12:40 AM~17348666
> *:cheesy:
> *


CAR LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TTY


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 30 2010, 08:20 AM~17350882
> *CAR LOOKS GOOD BRO
> *


Thanks Brother


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 27 2010, 07:15 PM~17323240
> *abel's lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 20 2010, 01:36 PM~17248192
> *Whose the new owner?? They're a lucky mother fucker. :thumbsup:
> *


That would be me :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2010, 11:04 AM~17359309
> *
> *


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 25 2010, 08:10 PM~17300730
> *1998 Lincoln towncar Cartier edition open for trades....fully loaded, heated seats,sunroof,in dash cd/dvd mp3,
> Factory dual exhaust, super clean interior...interested in trading for a truck if any other questions pm impalamike63 or 305-318-9888 thanks
> 
> ...


 wheres the wood wheel?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 2 2010, 06:28 PM~17367471
> *
> *


HEY, WHATS UP MY BROTHA RICC :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Finally got my TC back together. i put some 90 upper A-arms on it.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Been chillin big homie! Just redid some little things on the tc....added some little touches...new batteries in the trunk etc! How u been homie?


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 3 2010, 10:15 AM~17372583
> *HEY, WHATS UP MY BROTHA RICC :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 3 2010, 12:17 PM~17373759
> *Been chillin big homie! Just redid some little things on the tc....added some little touches...new batteries in the trunk etc! How u been homie?
> *


RIGHT HERE DOGGIE, TRYING TO FINISH THIS YONQUE, BEEN ADDING MORE STUFF TO IT TOO CANT SEEM TO FINISH THIS LINCOLN  BUT NOW IM AIMING FOR VEGAS HOPEFULLY BEEN PUTTING IN WORK ON MY LADIES BIGBODY :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

On 98-02 when drilling the holes in the back for the cylinder through the frame crossmember do you guys use the stock air suspension hole or do you move them over?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 5 2010, 06:55 AM~17396499
> *On 98-02 when drilling the holes in the back for the cylinder through the frame crossmember do you guys use the stock air suspension hole or do you move them over?
> *



i think there a little off so you might to move it over if your gonna used the location on the axel.

i know when i did mine the holes where off a bit but not enough to make much difference. im running 16" cylinders in the rear.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 5 2010, 11:53 AM~17398591
> *i think there a little off so you might to move it over if your gonna used the location on the axel.
> 
> i know when i did mine the holes where off a bit but not enough to make much difference. im running 16" cylinders in the rear.
> *


What is everyone else doing?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Ivans lincoln BIGM SD 2DOOR RAGG coming soon little sneek peek

























:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 7 2010, 11:36 PM~17425910
> *Ivans lincoln BIGM SD 2DOOR RAGG coming soon little sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 8 2010, 01:36 AM~17425910
> *Ivans lincoln BIGM SD 2DOOR RAGG coming soon little sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


I see the modified the fenders instead of getting the 03-07 ones. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 8 2010, 12:36 AM~17425910
> *Ivans lincoln BIGM SD 2DOOR RAGG coming soon little sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 8 2010, 02:36 AM~17425910
> *Ivans lincoln BIGM SD 2DOOR RAGG coming soon little sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: gawd damn thats gonna be nice!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 7 2010, 11:36 PM~17425910
> *Ivans lincoln BIGM SD 2DOOR RAGG coming soon little sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


Danm !


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 3 2010, 04:50 AM~17371052
> *wheres the wood wheel?
> *


i BELIEVE 98 CARTIERS DONT COME WIT THEM JUS YET...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 7 2010, 11:36 PM~17425910
> *Ivans lincoln BIGM SD 2DOOR RAGG coming soon little sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!!!


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 7 2010, 11:36 PM~17425910
> *Ivans lincoln BIGM SD 2DOOR RAGG coming soon little sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

does any ony know if 90's parts ill fit a 2000?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 9 2010, 09:36 PM~17437777
> *does any ony know if 90's parts ill fit a 2000?
> *


What parts?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 23 2010, 11:33 AM~17280541
> *my old ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: bad ass ride bro.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 11:27 AM~17453823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 09:59 AM~17453567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  WAT TYPE OF COLOR BLUE IS THAT LOOKS NICE!!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 23 2010, 10:33 AM~17280541
> *my old ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh shit


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 11 2010, 03:09 AM~17451437
> *What parts?
> *


gas tank, rear end. training arms etc!!!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Sooooon :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 09:59 AM~17453567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 09:59 AM~17453567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

HOW MANY OF U GUYS SHAVED UR FRONT CALIPERS INSTED OF DOING THE SWAP


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 12 2010, 05:30 PM~17469599
> *HOW MANY OF U GUYS SHAVED UR FRONT CALIPERS INSTED OF DOING THE SWAP
> *


i did :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 12 2010, 06:14 AM~17463502
> *Sooooon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 7 2010, 11:36 PM~17425910
> *Ivans lincoln BIGM SD 2DOOR RAGG coming soon little sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good so far... Can't wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 12 2010, 06:14 AM~17463502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 12 2010, 05:54 PM~17469913
> *i did :biggrin:
> *


Same here :yes:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 09:59 AM~17453567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that color


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

A


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510+May 12 2010, 07:55 PM~17469928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo fellas , I have a 99 Town Car and the inside lights will not turn off. The other day I cleaned the entire car including door jams. The lights stayed on a while ,,,, while i was cleaning after i finished moved the car locked the doors then I noticed the lights wouldn't cut off .

The only thing I can think off is that when I cleaned the passenger rear door I hit the child lock button up and down and opened the door from inside and noticed it was getting stuck finally got it open but still lights on !

Where are the Door sensors located ?

Does this sound familier to anyone , thanks for your help


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2010, 05:47 AM~17475213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 13 2010, 12:03 PM~17477245
> *Yo fellas , I have a 99 Town Car and the inside lights will not turn off. The other day I cleaned the entire car including door jams. The lights stayed on a while ,,,, while i was cleaning after i finished moved the car locked the doors then I noticed the lights wouldn't cut off .
> 
> The only thing I can think off is that when I cleaned the passenger rear door I hit the child lock button up and down and opened the door from inside and noticed it was getting stuck finally got it open but still lights on !
> ...


Did you turn them on from the headlight switch knob by accident?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 13 2010, 12:03 PM~17477245
> *Yo fellas , I have a 99 Town Car and the inside lights will not turn off. The other day I cleaned the entire car including door jams. The lights stayed on a while ,,,, while i was cleaning after i finished moved the car locked the doors then I noticed the lights wouldn't cut off .
> 
> The only thing I can think off is that when I cleaned the passenger rear door I hit the child lock button up and down and opened the door from inside and noticed it was getting stuck finally got it open but still lights on !
> ...


The door ajar switch's are located on the door latch assemblys. (front and rear)


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

It's in the Off position but the toggle switch I turned up because the dash lights were very dim I called oh boy I bought it from and had ne problems with it and I agree it's something I did

my first Lincoln so don't know but I know it's some thin simple


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 13 2010, 10:19 AM~17477427
> *The door ajar switch's are located on the door latch assemblys. (front and rear)
> *


from inside door correct , I have to remove panel ?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 13 2010, 12:23 PM~17477464
> *from inside door correct , I have to remove panel ?
> *


Try opening the door and in the jam you will see the latch....spray some wd40 on it and open and shut the door a few times....this might fix it....if not you might need to pull the panel and replace a latch.


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

The head lights switch turnp left 2 right when u wana turn the lights on and off right! But did u no that switch can b pushed in and out! So when u where wiping u probly pushed it in and no when u close the doors it stays on! I did that at the drivin watching a movie ane every one waz like wat da fuck. LoL


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 13 2010, 04:07 PM~17479439
> *The head lights switch turnp left 2 right when u wana turn the lights on and off right! But did u no that switch can b pushed in and out! So when u where wiping u probly pushed it in and no when u close the doors it stays on! I did that at the drivin watching a movie ane every one waz like wat da fuck. LoL
> *


That's the first thing I thought too.


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

well the sorry cant help cuz i dont no


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 13 2010, 10:15 AM~17477375
> *Did you turn them on from the headlight switch knob by accident?
> *


lol i did that when i first got mine! took me awhile to figure out!


----------



## augies86regal (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

How many people run the rear sway bar with Hydraulics?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 14 2010, 03:47 AM~17486812
> *How many people run the rear sway bar with Hydraulics?
> *


I DO HOMIE


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 12 2010, 07:09 PM~17470743
> *Same here :yes:
> *


Same here


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 12 2010, 06:14 AM~17463502
> *Sooooon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THATS GOING TO LOOK GOOD


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2010, 05:47 AM~17475213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got any more pics???


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@May 15 2010, 08:17 AM~17497141
> *:wow:  THATS GOING TO LOOK GOOD
> *


Thanks homie. Hope I get it out of paint prison in the next few days. :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 15 2010, 08:00 AM~17497579
> *Thanks homie. Hope I get it out of paint prison in the next few days. :biggrin:
> *


JUST KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MY SHIT WILL BE OUT THE FIRST OF JUNE


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2010, 05:47 AM~17475213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"Its not ya beauty, its ya BooTy!"


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@May 15 2010, 10:22 AM~17497703
> *JUST KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MY SHIT WILL BE OUT THE FIRST OF JUNE
> *


   Can't wait to check it out. :cheesy:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

Hey guys does any one run 14 in the back and if u! Cau lock up da back end up all the way wit out messing any thing up! Cuz I an bout 2 put them in! And I don't wana fuck up da trany rear end or. Drive line


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 15 2010, 04:07 PM~17499928
> *Hey guys does any one run 14 in the back and if u! Cau lock up da back end up all the way wit out messing any thing up! Cuz I an bout 2 put them in! And I don't wana fuck up da trany rear end or. Drive line
> *


Roosters went past that, but he was radical. Just have your work dont by the right peeps if possible. This is Lowriding homie, anythings possible 

Just look up the vid online. youtube to be exact off an old truucha volume. There actually are a few volumes of truucha where you can see a few 98's and up running up to 14's and above and still street riding.

NOW STOP CURSING! God Bless yuh! :angel: :angel:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

I got this for trade or sale in the vehicles for sale forums  pm me if interested


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@May 16 2010, 08:54 AM~17504919
> *I got this for trade or sale in the vehicles for sale forums  pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


Was it from TRAFFIC?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 16 2010, 11:02 AM~17505755
> *Was it from TRAFFIC?
> *


Jesse from traffic painted it but I did the rest


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@May 16 2010, 08:54 AM~17504919
> *I got this for trade or sale in the vehicles for sale forums  pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ITS COMING SOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@May 17 2010, 06:25 AM~17513064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!!!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@May 17 2010, 06:25 AM~17513064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

the homie freddies town car


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 7 2010, 11:36 PM~17425910
> *Ivans lincoln BIGM SD 2DOOR RAGG coming soon little sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


 idk what went wrong with that HT, but after seeing this one, its gonna be SSSSIIIICKK!! good job homies, cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Just got mine out the paint shop yesterday. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 19 2010, 06:32 AM~17537914
> *Just got mine out the paint shop yesterday. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH LOOKS GOOD G!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 19 2010, 05:32 AM~17537914
> *Just got mine out the paint shop yesterday. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



got a lincoln in hawaii jus like dis...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@May 19 2010, 09:11 AM~17538371
> *THAT BITCH LOOKS GOOD G!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks Loc


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 19 2010, 11:23 AM~17540556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics plz. :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 19 2010, 05:32 AM~17537914
> *Just got mine out the paint shop yesterday. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  looks real nice!!! wat color is that? is it a candy?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@May 19 2010, 02:16 PM~17540953
> * looks real nice!!! wat color is that? is it a candy?
> *


Thanks man. The color is actually a Black base coat with HOK Blue flake covering it..then 10 coats of clear.  Not candy


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 19 2010, 12:27 PM~17541044
> *Thanks man. The color is actually a Black base coat with HOK Blue flake covering it..then 10 coats of clear.     Not candy
> *


I LOVE THAT COLOR ALOT!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 19 2010, 12:12 PM~17540919
> *More pics plz. :biggrin:
> *



aint got none man sorry...wish i did though


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 19 2010, 01:29 PM~17541696
> *aint got none man sorry...wish i did though
> *


  hey homies has anybody ever put a fifth wheel on this style Lincoln's ?never seen one!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 19 2010, 06:32 AM~17537914
> *Just got mine out the paint shop yesterday. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 19 2010, 01:44 PM~17541856
> * hey homies has anybody ever put a fifth wheel on this style Lincoln's ?never seen one!
> *


 ya big dogg i personaly like them and think there tight!!!! there is 1 white one on hear that looks pritty dope :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:  :yessad: :h5:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

i have a new trunk,both taillights,new backbumper cover,and the liscense plate holder with reverse lights for sale,for a 2003+lincoln towncar.anybody need this,let me kno


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 19 2010, 05:32 AM~17537914
> *Just got mine out the paint shop yesterday. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


dat bish looks sick!!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 19 2010, 05:32 AM~17537914
> *Just got mine out the paint shop yesterday. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is flaked!!!!! It looks good!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 19 2010, 05:30 PM~17543986
> *ya big dogg i personaly like them and think there tight!!!! there is 1 white one on hear that looks pritty dope :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:    :yessad:  :h5:
> *


Any body have pics? :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 13 2010, 12:03 PM~17477245
> *Yo fellas , I have a 99 Town Car and the inside lights will not turn off. The other day I cleaned the entire car including door jams. The lights stayed on a while ,,,, while i was cleaning after i finished moved the car locked the doors then I noticed the lights wouldn't cut off .
> 
> The only thing I can think off is that when I cleaned the passenger rear door I hit the child lock button up and down and opened the door from inside and noticed it was getting stuck finally got it open but still lights on !
> ...


we got the same issue on my wifes ride.. hers is a 2000..  

i havnt figured it out either..


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE+May 19 2010, 05:40 PM~17542987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS GUYS!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 19 2010, 07:32 AM~17537914
> *Just got mine out the paint shop yesterday. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice. Hope it doesn't crack like mine did.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 20 2010, 10:46 AM~17550319
> *That looks nice. What kind of paint was that? The base looked like it had flake in it.
> *


Thanks homie. The paint was actually just a black base with 3 jars of HOK metal flake,then covered in 10 coats of clear. The sample I posted was just the paint lid sprayed as a trial run.


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

any common problems you guys come across with dailying these?


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

THIS MY TOWN CAR AT THE SB SHOW


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 20 2010, 07:18 PM~17556002
> *THIS MY TOWN CAR AT THE SB SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:  :cheesy: :0 :wow:  :worship: :worship: YOU GET THE POINT


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

got question for all you towncar gurus.i'm lookin to buy a 2004 towncar and want to do the frame swap.what year frames is best to do the swap


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@May 21 2010, 03:27 AM~17559687
> *got question for all you towncar gurus.i'm lookin to buy a 2004 towncar and want to do the frame swap.what year frames is best to do the swap
> *


98-02  You have to modify some stuff from what I understand.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 20 2010, 09:18 PM~17556002
> *THIS MY TOWN CAR AT THE SB SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


That looks real nice.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 20 2010, 10:56 AM~17550417
> *Thanks homie. The paint was actually just a black base with 3 jars of HOK metal flake,then covered in 10 coats of clear.  The sample I posted was just the paint lid sprayed as a trial run.
> *


Yeah you shouldn't have to much of a problem with the cracks our temperature here is all across the board. I think the large mil thickness and the whole expanding and contracting just doesn't work.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 20 2010, 07:18 PM~17556002
> *THIS MY TOWN CAR AT THE SB SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 20 2010, 08:18 PM~17556002
> *THIS MY TOWN CAR AT THE SB SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


POST PICS OF THAT SICK INTERIOR YOU GOT HOMIE  REALLY NICE


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 20 2010, 09:18 PM~17556002
> *THIS MY TOWN CAR AT THE SB SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 21 2010, 05:10 AM~17559934
> *98-02   You have to modify some stuff from what I understand.
> *


thanks.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 19 2010, 04:32 AM~17537914
> *Just got mine out the paint shop yesterday. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



she looking good homie dam i think ima sale mines now


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@May 20 2010, 01:00 PM~17552518
> *any common problems you guys come across with dailying these?
> *


could anybody answer this question if not its all good...ya dig


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808+May 21 2010, 03:27 AM~17559687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


98-02 is correct....MAKE SHUR U START WITH A COMPLEAT 2004... everything is the same except your gonna neet to fab brackets to hold the radiator...and the 98-02 frame has a fuel return hose on the frame...the 04 only has a pressure....and i think u have to change the stering linkage also....mine is real close to the a arm mounts but it works.....but switchman told me that it needs to be swaped with the one from the 98-02....but all the mounts are the same.....i did mine in a few hours by myself...that was just the frame swap......car is almost together


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 20 2010, 08:18 PM~17556002
> *THIS MY TOWN CAR AT THE SB SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN...... :wow:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

Sup Danny lookin good dog? Put it down 4 that 805. So u gona b at sb again in a few weeks.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 23 2010, 03:38 PM~17578222
> *98-02 is correct....MAKE SHUR U START WITH A COMPLEAT 2004... everything is the same except your gonna neet to fab brackets to hold the radiator...and the 98-02 frame has a fuel return hose on the frame...the 04 only has a pressure....and i think u have to change the stering linkage also....mine is real close to the a arm mounts but it works.....but switchman told me that it needs to be swaped with the one from the 98-02....but all the mounts are the same.....i did mine in a few hours by myself...that was just the frame swap......car is almost together
> *


Something tells me you had a lift. :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 23 2010, 02:38 PM~17578222
> *98-02 is correct....MAKE SHUR U START WITH A COMPLEAT 2004... everything is the same except your gonna neet to fab brackets to hold the radiator...and the 98-02 frame has a fuel return hose on the frame...the 04 only has a pressure....and i think u have to change the stering linkage also....mine is real close to the a arm mounts but it works.....but switchman told me that it needs to be swaped with the one from the 98-02....but all the mounts are the same.....i did mine in a few hours by myself...that was just the frame swap......car is almost together
> *


thanks for the info guys.yeah ima pick up a 04 this week and a 98 all complete


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@May 17 2010, 06:25 AM~17513064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 24 2010, 04:45 AM~17584323
> *Something tells me you had a lift. :biggrin:
> 
> Can't wait to see the pictures.
> *


yep.... :biggrin: .....as soon as the car is is done i will post all of the pics i have....there arent many....im just not a picture person....and i was workin by myself just wanted to finish cuz i had to be at work the next morning at 6 am and i had the idea to start at 11pm......but im aiming for wego tours LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW HERE IN HOUSTON......IN OCTOBER......PICS WILL BE POSTED THEN OR IF I FINISH IT A LIL BEFORE :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2010, 06:31 PM~17590529
> *yep.... :biggrin: .....as soon as the car is is done i will post all of the pics i have....there arent many....im just not a picture person....and i was workin by myself just wanted to finish cuz i had to be at work the next morning at 6 am and i had the idea to start at 11pm......but im aiming for wego tours LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW HERE IN HOUSTON......IN OCTOBER......PICS WILL BE POSTED THEN OR IF I FINISH IT A LIL BEFORE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@May 16 2010, 08:39 PM~17509920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice snap! :cheesy: I love those custom lincs tho(on tha regal) and OF COURSE the REAL LINCS! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> the homie freddies town car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 19 2010, 12:27 PM~17541044
> *Thanks man. The color is actually a Black base coat with HOK Blue flake covering it..then 10 coats of clear.     Not candy
> *


Very nice mix cuzzo. Looks pretty dope! Probably saved a bit doing it that way than going candy too.(?) :0


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@May 23 2010, 06:35 PM~17579899
> *Sup Danny lookin good dog? Put it down 4 that 805. So u gona b at sb again in a few weeks.
> *


Whats up bro whats new... Yeah Im gonna try and make it to the S.B. show what about your self?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2010, 07:31 PM~17590529
> *yep.... :biggrin: .....as soon as the car is is done i will post all of the pics i have....there arent many....im just not a picture person....and i was workin by myself just wanted to finish cuz i had to be at work the next morning at 6 am and i had the idea to start at 11pm......but im aiming for wego tours LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW HERE IN HOUSTON......IN OCTOBER......PICS WILL BE POSTED THEN OR IF I FINISH IT A LIL BEFORE :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: seems like you will make it because los magnificos is dec 5th


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=543180


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 19 2010, 05:32 AM~17537914
> *Just got mine out the paint shop yesterday. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

>


[/quote]
nice what color is that


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 20 2010, 07:18 PM~17556002
> *THIS MY TOWN CAR AT THE SB SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


any more pictures.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

>


[/quote]
nice!!!


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> > the homie freddies town car
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

nice what color is that 
[/quote]
stock white pearl


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

nice!!! 
[/quote]
thaks homie


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 24 2010, 09:13 PM~17593648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS CLEAN AS HELL *


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

>


[/quote]
bitch is clean


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 25 2010, 12:41 PM~17598593
> *NOT SURE HE BOUGHT THEM BRAND NEW FROM A GUY WE KNOW WITH A SHOP OUT HERE
> *


They're the ones that used to light up.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@May 25 2010, 10:49 PM~17606305
> *They're the ones that used to light up.
> *


]



















:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

>


[/quote]
Nice!!!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 26 2010, 06:32 AM~17608389
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit where do they sell them


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 26 2010, 06:32 AM~17608389
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit, that looks cool!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 26 2010, 08:02 AM~17608895
> *Oh shit where do they sell them
> *


in san jose ca. guy wen out off bussines there is only 5 or 6 sets out there! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 26 2010, 11:49 PM~17617249
> *in san jose ca. guy wen out off bussines there is only 5 or 6 sets out there! :biggrin:
> *


Sad he went under... I thought it looked cool and it was a good idea.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 27 2010, 02:53 AM~17619238
> *Sad he went under... I thought it looked cool and it was a good idea.
> *


my homies dont light up i think we are talkin bout different ones


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 27 2010, 04:53 AM~17619238
> *Sad he went under... I thought it looked cool and it was a good idea.
> *


he owns them now.. thank me later 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=490617&st=0


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@May 21 2010, 04:42 PM~17565055
> *POST PICS OF THAT SICK INTERIOR YOU GOT HOMIE  REALLY NICE
> *


HERES THE PICTURES OF THE INTERIOR


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 27 2010, 06:49 PM~17626789
> *my homies dont light up i think we are talkin bout different ones
> *


Same knockoffs ur homie just don't have the lights.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@May 28 2010, 05:13 AM~17630738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 27 2010, 08:45 PM~17627391
> *HERES THE PICTURES OF THE INTERIOR
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL HOMIE NICE CAR TOO


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@May 28 2010, 08:45 AM~17631811
> *BEAUTIFUL HOMIE NICE CAR TOO
> *


Thanks bro...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Question. If you're running stock A-arms with the stock ball joint assembly and spacers for the rims, how much extension does the ball joints give you when they are extended out to the max?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@May 28 2010, 06:13 AM~17630738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 need pics of this ...very nice ....keep em comin


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 28 2010, 07:36 PM~17636652
> *Question. If you're running stock A-arms with the stock ball joint assembly and spacers for the rims, how much extension does the ball joints give you when they are extended out to the max?
> *


2"


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@May 28 2010, 08:08 PM~17636861
> *need pics of this ...very nice ....keep em comin
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks bro.....
























hope the pics make the grade... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@May 29 2010, 12:17 AM~17638202
> *2"
> *


Thanks!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang i miss floating mines!! :tears:


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

My ride!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@May 30 2010, 01:05 PM~17647537
> *My ride!
> 
> 
> ...


Danmmmm!!! That bitch is nice homie


----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 30 2010, 09:44 PM~17647678
> *Danmmmm!!! That bitch is nice homie
> *



Thanks bro!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@May 30 2010, 03:05 PM~17647537
> *My ride!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

here is my lincoln.. pic of when i first got it and now .. still have work to do to it but its getting there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Le Biznizz!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@May 30 2010, 09:04 PM~17650083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL Nice Maniac!! :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@May 30 2010, 09:05 PM~17647537
> *My ride!
> 
> 
> ...




Woooww!
Cant waint to see it in person!
Can u post some pics on the roof murals?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@May 30 2010, 08:04 PM~17650083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@May 30 2010, 09:04 PM~17650083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rides homie!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@May 30 2010, 11:04 PM~17650083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ken K Sweden_@May 30 2010, 03:05 PM~17647537
> *My ride!
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE BRO


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@May 17 2010, 07:27 PM~17520697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this look guess im going to 2 do this 2 my tc


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@May 31 2010, 10:09 PM~17658512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't that car from the west coast?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Ken K Sweden (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bionic_@May 31 2010, 09:26 AM~17651736
> *Woooww!
> Cant waint to see it in person!
> Can u post some pics on the roof murals?
> *



Thanks homie! i will take some more pics of the roof murals soon!
Here is some more pics of my ride.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@May 31 2010, 09:22 AM~17653169
> *i like this look guess im going to 2 do this 2 my tc
> *


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jun 1 2010, 11:28 AM~17664459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the homie freddies lux


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@May 29 2010, 12:48 AM~17638412
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thanks bro.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: very nice ...


u kill n'm with that one :machinegun: :run: 

that is a nice cali town car


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jun 1 2010, 12:29 PM~17664476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 1 2010, 02:32 PM~17666117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 1 2010, 02:50 AM~17661818
> *Wasn't that car from the west coast?
> *


nope i bought it begining of may. stock :biggrin: 

you no me i like them 3 week builds lol


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone selling or tradein there towncar


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

(EL PECADOR)


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 2 2010, 09:23 AM~17674096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jun 1 2010, 11:29 AM~17664476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw this in a recent lolow mag. good work


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@May 28 2010, 11:48 PM~17638412
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thanks bro.....
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST A FEW PICS OF MY OLD TC


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

THREE PUMPS 12 BATTERYS


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

before the new wheels and painted frame


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

after


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 2 2010, 07:14 PM~17679225
> *Looking good  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: diffrent huh??????


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 2 2010, 12:21 PM~17676034
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 2 2010, 08:47 PM~17680171
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


Love this ride!!! :cheesy:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 2 2010, 11:47 PM~17680171
> *after
> 
> 
> ...



nice tc
!!!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 2 2010, 09:47 PM~17680171
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 1 2010, 09:47 PM~17669220
> *nope i bought it begining of may. stock :biggrin:
> 
> you no me i like them 3 week builds lol
> *


  Is it for sale yet? I know how you roll. :biggrin: See ya this summer!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 2 2010, 09:43 PM~17680117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY ASS TC....ARE YOU STILL RUNNING THE STOCK ARMS???


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 2 2010, 10:13 AM~17673083
> *Anyone selling or tradein there towncar
> *


2000 pres. edition $5500 in cincinnati


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I have a parts car 1998 lincoln towncar,was a taxi but frame and suspension in good shape plus alot of other stuff asking 700 ,will post pics tomarrow.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

FOUND THIS ON GOOGLE


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 7 2010, 09:29 PM~17723879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 whats the plan????


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

felt like washn mine 2day


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 8 2010, 09:31 AM~17726299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FRONT END PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

SUPER FLOATER :wow:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ROAM (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 04:43 PM~17730153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's big loop from Cen Cal MAJESTICS... took 3rd place at san bernadino show.... ssshhahhaaaaoooo... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAM_@Jun 8 2010, 03:51 PM~17730218
> *That's big loop from Cen Cal MAJESTICS... took 3rd place at san bernadino show.... ssshhahhaaaaoooo...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dat lincoln is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

sup johnny....


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jun 8 2010, 09:53 AM~17727006
> *FRONT END PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 8 2010, 08:04 PM~17730793
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice color matched grill


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 8 2010, 06:04 PM~17730793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 03:51 PM~17730210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 8 2010, 10:31 AM~17726299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT....WHEN CAN I PICK IT UP......I NEED A RIDER SINCE U PROBLY HAVENT DRIVEN IN IN A WHILE :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 8 2010, 06:30 PM~17731586
> *OH SHIT....WHEN CAN I PICK IT UP......I NEED A RIDER SINCE U PROBLY HAVENT DRIVEN IN IN A WHILE :0
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 8 2010, 07:30 PM~17731586
> *OH SHIT....WHEN CAN I PICK IT UP......I NEED A RIDER SINCE U PROBLY HAVENT DRIVEN IN IN A WHILE :0
> *


hows it going homie? :biggrin: almost ready?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Man I'm tired of looking for the topic on the trac and ABS . I was reading it but didn't lock the page and as you see there are 750 + pages .

Question I'm rollin on 13,s and someone mentioned in here that they were rollin on 13,s and was able to tweek the sensor on the rear a half turn to reajust the setting in order to turn the light off.

Does anyone remember this comment or does anyone by now have the real answer to take care of this problem thanks


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 9 2010, 10:12 AM~17737366
> *Man I'm tired of looking for the topic on the trac and ABS . I was reading it but didn't lock the page and as you see there are 750 + pages .
> 
> Question I'm rollin on 13,s and someone mentioned in here that they were rollin on 13,s and was able to tweek the sensor on the rear a half turn to reajust the setting in order to turn the light off.
> ...


jus flip tha bird 2 tha light :biggrin: or pull tha bulb lol :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 9 2010, 10:12 AM~17737366
> *Man I'm tired of looking for the topic on the trac and ABS . I was reading it but didn't lock the page and as you see there are 750 + pages .
> 
> Question I'm rollin on 13,s and someone mentioned in here that they were rollin on 13,s and was able to tweek the sensor on the rear a half turn to reajust the setting in order to turn the light off.
> ...


i got 13's and my light has never turned on


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jun 9 2010, 11:13 AM~17736892
> *hows it going homie? :biggrin: almost ready?
> *


IM ALMOST BACK....DIS BITCH LOOKS LIKE ITS GOT NEW BRACES


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 9 2010, 05:52 PM~17740591
> *IM ALMOST BACK....DIS BITCH LOOKS LIKE ITS GOT NEW BRACES
> 
> 
> ...


frame swap .........done
engine and trans ...........90% done
wheels and tires........... i still owe tha wheel man a few bux
southside customs......here i come where i will be buildin a show quality set-up and sic713 will go off on hood roof and trunk and lower half of the car


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

On a spindle swap and 13,s some people say the abs and trac lights go on some say they don't . I bought one with hydros and now there is no more air ride with trac,,,, what suggestions do you fellow Town Car owners have in turning these lights off or some kind of ajustments.?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@May 31 2010, 11:09 PM~17658512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: This bitch fuckin nice...how main inchs you hitting big dowg


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jun 9 2010, 04:59 PM~17740666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 2 2010, 11:47 PM~17680171
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


you should kept her big dowg


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 8 2010, 05:04 PM~17730793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when u bring that beast to houston....


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 03:54 PM~17730239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

If anyone has a 98 and up tc for trade hit me up got a clean big body I want to trade pm me I got pics thanks


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

A FEW PICTURES OF MY TC


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:28 PM~8509571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE OLD CREAM 






THE NEW CREAM


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 9 2010, 08:36 PM~17743612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets see the set up


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 9 2010, 08:05 PM~17743132
> *when u bring that beast to houston....
> *


i was talkn 2 sik about repainting it but i guess thats out tha window now slims doing tha roof a rockers now so i got 2 repaint the hole car over o well guess im going white now


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 10 2010, 06:53 AM~17747213
> *THE OLD CREAM
> 
> 
> ...


*WUT A WASTE!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 10 2010, 08:17 AM~17747828
> *WUT A WASTE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  yup a west coast paint job jus sanded over and painted with a stock color :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 10 2010, 08:24 AM~17747873
> * yup a west coast paint job jus sanded over and painted with a stock color :uh:
> *


W"I" NEVER GO BACKWARDS :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HEY GUYS I NEED AN ENGINE HARNESS FOR AN 05 TOWN CAR....IT HAS TO BE AN 05... 03 and 04 are diffrent...05 is when they switch to the electronic trottle body and it has a heated pcv and a sensor on the fuel rail....if u have one or know where one is halla at me .....unless someone can post the wireing diagram for the coil packs and injectors....I'm not shur but I may have mixed up a few


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 10 2010, 08:17 AM~17747828
> *WUT A WASTE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I DONT THINK SOOO Ghetto Dreams dont build shit :biggrin: we took a nice car and made a nice car out of it  

http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq21/bl...ow/DSC_0118.jpg

http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq21/bl...ow/DSC_0122.jpg

http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq21/bl...ow/DSC_0123.jpg :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 9 2010, 07:37 PM~17743619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WUT UP DOES ANYONE IN SO CAL GOT THA PLUG ON MOONROOFS LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Jun 10 2010, 12:34 PM~17749979
> *WUT UP DOES ANYONE IN SO CAL GOT THA PLUG ON MOONROOFS LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> *


HIT UP NATIONAL SUNROOF THEY IN CHULA VISTA ON BROADWAY & E


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 10 2010, 09:28 AM~17748901
> *I DONT THINK SOOO Ghetto Dreams dont build shit  :biggrin: we took a nice car and made a nice car out of it
> 
> http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq21/bl...ow/DSC_0118.jpg
> ...


looks like you took a badass car and made a nice car out of it  , man i loved the old paint job hope u guys throw some patterns on the new one


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jun 10 2010, 11:38 AM~17750007
> *HIT UP NATIONAL SUNROOF THEY IN CHULA VISTA ON BROADWAY & E
> *


 FA SHO GOOD LOOKIN PLAYER THAT SHYT IS RITE AROUND THA CORNER FROM THE PAD


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 10 2010, 01:53 PM~17747213
> *THE OLD CREAM
> 
> 
> ...


i beat both of these at shows with my old TC. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

:0
[/quote]
any pics of the set up?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 9 2010, 09:00 PM~17741727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: My car is the same color...nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 9 2010, 11:36 PM~17743612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin clean


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Mr lowrider305, Magik007


dade county in the house :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Jun 9 2010, 11:37 PM~17743626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: bitch on point mad propz!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Jun 9 2010, 11:57 PM~17743875
> *A FEW PICTURES OF MY TC
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 10 2010, 09:16 PM~17752870
> *MISTER ED, Mr lowrider305, Magik007
> dade county in the house  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Whats good homies


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Jun 9 2010, 08:36 PM~17743601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 10 2010, 10:51 AM~17749103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 9 2010, 12:12 PM~17737366
> *Man I'm tired of looking for the topic on the trac and ABS . I was reading it but didn't lock the page and as you see there are 750 + pages .
> 
> Question I'm rollin on 13,s and someone mentioned in here that they were rollin on 13,s and was able to tweek the sensor on the rear a half turn to reajust the setting in order to turn the light off.
> ...


You have something wrong with the system. The light shouldn't be on reguardless of what wheels you have.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 9 2010, 06:00 PM~17741727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 06:03 PM~17730301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 10 2010, 04:48 PM~17751056
> *i beat both of these at shows with my old TC. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Are you building a new one?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 10 2010, 02:48 PM~17751056
> *i beat both of these at shows with my old TC. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Any pics of your old towncar? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 10 2010, 10:12 AM~17747767
> *i was talkn 2 sik about repainting it but i guess thats out tha window now slims doing tha roof a rockers now  so i got 2 repaint the hole car over o well  guess im going white now
> *


ship me the wheels .......for the new project


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 12 2010, 07:21 PM~17770307
> *ship me the wheels .......for the new project
> *


no dice i aint parting out my car  she staying wit her zeniths  cuz i got 2 get a set for the ace !!!!! !


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

*BOUNDED CC TTT*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Jun 13 2010, 09:07 PM~17777964
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Jun 13 2010, 09:07 PM~17777964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
JUST CLEAN
NO OTHER COMMENT!
:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Jun 13 2010, 09:07 PM~17777964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks gangsta homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Jun 14 2010, 12:07 AM~17777964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Jun 13 2010, 11:07 PM~17777964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 9 2010, 05:00 PM~17741727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE!*


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Jun 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17777964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOOKS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Jun 13 2010, 09:07 PM~17777964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beatiful!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn that shit is clean.....i ordered the exact same wheels for my lincoln........damn i cant wait till my shit sittin like yours


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 14 2010, 05:32 PM~17785217
> *damn that shit is clean.....i ordered the exact same wheels for my lincoln........damn i cant wait till my shit sittin like yours
> *


 :0 I HATE YOU :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

in the works


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jun 14 2010, 07:02 PM~17785479
> *:0 I HATE YOU :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


im shur u have a few tricks up ur sleve im just learnin from from u guyz...... but if i dont find this engine harness ......the car is just gonna look good.......and ima need a few homies to push me around tha block


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jun 14 2010, 10:57 PM~17788127
> *in the works
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit ........ thats lookin good......fuck them quaters.....paint that bitch


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 14 2010, 09:13 PM~17788367
> *oh shit ........ thats lookin good......fuck them quaters.....paint that bitch
> *


whats wrong with his quarters i got the same ones :scrutinize:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 14 2010, 11:16 PM~17789648
> *whats wrong with his quarters i got the same ones :scrutinize:
> *


its the og 99 quarteres, this is carlos "loster87" car


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 14 2010, 10:13 PM~17788367
> *oh shit ........ thats lookin good......fuck them quaters.....paint that bitch
> *


yea i know im jealous  :happysad: i cant wait to see it painted :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jun 15 2010, 06:48 AM~17791101
> *yea i know im jealous    :happysad:  i cant wait to see it painted  :biggrin:
> *


r u going back with the pearl white........ tha would just kill on so many levels


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jun 14 2010, 08:57 PM~17788127
> *in the works
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie what color you going with?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Jun 14 2010, 12:07 AM~17777964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is fresh to death


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 14 2010, 10:04 PM~17788233
> *im shur u have a few tricks up ur sleve im just learnin from from u guyz...... but if i dont find this engine harness ......the car is just gonna look good.......and ima need a few homies to push me around tha block
> *


 :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO ROLL MINE HOMIE  AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOURS EITHER.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jun 15 2010, 05:46 AM~17791095
> *its the og 99 quarteres, this is carlos "loster87" car
> *


WHATS UP BRO  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jun 14 2010, 08:57 PM~17788127
> *in the works
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: 
YALL ROLL OUT LIKE THAT?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 10 2010, 10:28 AM~17748901
> *I DONT THINK SOOO Ghetto Dreams dont build shit  :biggrin: we took a nice car and made a nice car out of it
> 
> http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq21/bl...ow/DSC_0118.jpg
> ...


THAT CAR *WAS* UNTOUCHABLE THE WAY IT WAS, TO EACH HIS OWN.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jun 15 2010, 10:21 AM~17792824
> *WHATS UP BRO   :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUTS UP BRO?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 15 2010, 12:11 PM~17793241
> *WUTS UP BRO?
> *


QUE ONDAS HOMIE? HOW YOU BEEN? ANY INFO ON THAT FAVOR I ASKED YOU? ON STINGRAY? :0


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2010, 06:26 AM~17791302
> *r u going back with the pearl white........ tha would just kill on so many levels
> *


i think he should paint it black since the front in is already black :scrutinize: might aswell round it off to six black on black tc in south texas !!!!! i can remember when there was jus one a few yrs bak :|


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT FOR SOME CLEAN ASS TOWNCARS COMING OUT


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2010, 06:26 AM~17791302
> *r u going back with the pearl white........ tha would just kill on so many levels
> *


wuzzup slim,im going with a pearl red with goldleaf.i like that pearl white 2,but gotta go with the red,wheels are on the way 2.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 15 2010, 02:16 PM~17793880
> *i think he should paint it black since the front in is already black :scrutinize: might aswell round it off to six black on black tc in south texas !!!!! i can remember when there was jus one a few yrs bak  :|
> *


yea i know ....... thankx for tha blueprint ........im commin with tha revised edition .......its called tha BLVD BOSS........if these junk yards ever stop acting like bitches ......... 05 town car engine harness .......its the one the heated pcv and electronic throttle body


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2010, 03:55 PM~17795810
> *yea i know ....... thankx for tha blueprint ........im commin with tha revised edition .......its called tha BLVD BOSS........if these junk yards ever stop acting like bitches ......... 05 town car engine harness .......its the one the heated pcv and electronic throttle body
> *


here is tha ford dealer near u (713)869-0137 on tha nof side it cost 2 be tha boss as u say in the cars name "blvd BOSS" u should call it tha h-town edition that way ill call mine tha north side corpus edition cuz of the south ,east ,& west one's where i live :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 15 2010, 06:11 PM~17795992
> *here is tha ford dealer near u  (713)869-0137 on tha nof side it cost 2 be tha boss as u say in the cars name "blvd BOSS"  u should call it tha h-town edition that way ill call mine tha  north side corpus edition  cuz of the south ,east ,& west one's where i live  :dunno:
> *


it dose i got 5g's in just parts ...so i know all about it........and i have already called northwood lincoln ......and im prepaired to spend that change......the car runs i just need the plug for the pcv valve.....if i dont have it by the time i get the car out of paint with wheels on juice on it....ima drive it to the dealer and go pay for the harness .....but in tha mean time send me your car cuz i need sumthin to drive around till mine gets done


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2010, 04:24 PM~17796106
> *it dose i got 5g's in just parts ...so i know all about it........and i have already called northwood lincoln ......and im prepaired to spend that change......the car runs i just need the plug for the pcv valve.....if i dont have it by the time i get the car out of paint with wheels on juice on it....ima drive it to the dealer and go pay for the harness .....but in tha mean time send me your car cuz i need sumthin to drive around till mine gets done
> *


u made off better than i did 13k on tha car $8,500 on tha frame, front end swap was about $2,800 but i stopped counting on the conversion,$ 3,500 on my first paint job before tha t-bone, and then hood flying off $$$$$ now im heading for my fourth,and i didnt even mention all tha bread on my setup & mishaps rear ends & suspension swaps hayyyyy but what do i know i jus got a street car with no name it's not a "boss" and tha keys r in it


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 08:19 AM~17791605
> *Looking good homie what color you going with?
> *


carlos (white one) is goin with a red pearl and mine (black) goin back the same color


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 15 2010, 12:05 PM~17793177
> *:wow:
> YALL ROLL OUT LIKE THAT?
> *


haha in primer why not its my daily and carlos pulls his out just to ride, his big body is his daily


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 15 2010, 07:06 PM~17797565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics plz :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 15 2010, 06:47 PM~17796340
> *u made off better than i did  13k on tha car  $8,500 on tha frame, front end swap was about $2,800 but i stopped counting on the conversion,$ 3,500 on my first paint job before tha t-bone, and then hood flying off $$$$$ now im heading for my fourth,and i didnt even mention all tha bread on my setup & mishaps rear ends & suspension swaps hayyyyy but what do i know i jus got a street car with no name it's not a "boss" and tha keys r in it
> *


the idea was to put a new body together by myself.....meaning frame swap,and fab whatever was needed to get this car goin without having to much money in it.....goal reached .............. by the time its all said and done i'll have about 8500....and im not here to compete..... i just built this car cuz this is what i wanted......and everyone was sayin i couldnt do it... i didnt want tha car black but it would have cost me more money to do a complete color change not to mention i would have had to take the car compleatly apart because the other color would have been pearl white to match tha cadi....and i dont really like chrome dish wheels on any of my cars so the only option was to go with a black wheel....i got a great deal on them it was slightly better than what i payed for my first ones......so i had to jump on that deal....and he threw in sum other shit to free of charge.....as far as the set up its llay and play with six batts.....we'll bang it around when i get started on project "COPYCAT" that IS a car i am intentionaly going to copy cuz its not from here and i like it that much.......as far as tha name "BLVD BOSS" its not cuz i have x amount of dollars in it...... its because these cars have tha meanest stance layed or locked up out of any car anyone has ever built as a lowrider and when they are on the blvd it just looks like a boss


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

anybody need some a arms? get at me for sale or trade?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2010, 09:53 PM~17797913
> *the idea was to put a new body together by myself.....meaning frame swap,and fab whatever was needed to get this car goin without having to much money in it.....goal reached .............. by the time its all said and done i'll have about 8500....and im not here to compete..... i just built this car cuz this is what i wanted......and everyone was sayin i couldnt do it... i didnt want tha car black but it would have cost me more money to do a complete color change not to mention i would have had to take the car compleatly apart because the other color would have been pearl white to match tha cadi....and i dont really like chrome dish wheels on any of my cars so the only option was to go with a black wheel....i got a great deal on them it was slightly better than what i payed for my first ones......so i had to jump on that deal....and he threw in sum other shit to free of charge.....as far as the set up its llay and play with six batts.....we'll bang it around when i get started on project "COPYCAT"  that IS a car i am intentionaly going to copy cuz its not from here and i like it that much.......as far as tha name "BLVD BOSS" its not  cuz i have x amount of dollars in it...... its because these cars have tha meanest stance layed or locked up out of any car anyone has ever built as a lowrider and when they are on the blvd it just looks like a boss
> *


Like a boss....

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NisCkxU544c&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NisCkxU544c&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 16 2010, 05:55 AM~17801825
> *Like a boss....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 15 2010, 11:10 AM~17793233
> *THAT CAR WAS UNTOUCHABLE THE WAY IT WAS, TO EACH HIS OWN.
> *


the paint did look nice but it was in rough condition plus that car came from Oklahoma and if you remember homeboy who had it had murals of oklamoha all over it. Almost like amost like a life story . We bought it for the interior and as you can see it has a fresh pearl rootbeer paint job fresh set of airbags and a fresh set of chrome undies and new murals under the hood and trunk .

Plus we had to change it up if it wins who gets the credit then? There us one thing that stayed on the car, the gold leafing pinstripe we kept that .


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 15 2010, 10:46 PM~17799389
> *anybody need some a arms? get at me for sale or trade?
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 16 2010, 08:33 AM~17802265
> *the paint did look nice but it was in rough condition plus that car came from Oklahoma and if you remember homeboy who had it had murals of oklamoha all over it. Almost like amost like a life story . We bought it for the interior and as you can see it has a fresh pearl rootbeer paint job fresh set of airbags and a fresh set of chrome undies and new murals under the hood and trunk .
> 
> Plus we had to change it up if it wins who gets the credit then? There us one thing that stayed on the car,  the gold leafing pinstripe we kept that .
> *


in that case u should have just built one.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 08:30 PM~17797709
> *More pics plz :biggrin:
> *


only one i saw. it was at a streetlow show i think.


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2010, 07:53 PM~17797913
> *the idea was to put a new body together by myself.....meaning frame swap,and fab whatever was needed to get this car goin without having to much money in it.....goal reached .............. by the time its all said and done i'll have about 8500....and im not here to compete..... i just built this car cuz this is what i wanted......and everyone was sayin i couldnt do it... i didnt want tha car black but it would have cost me more money to do a complete color change not to mention i would have had to take the car compleatly apart because the other color would have been pearl white to match tha cadi....and i dont really like chrome dish wheels on any of my cars so the only option was to go with a black wheel....i got a great deal on them it was slightly better than what i payed for my first ones......so i had to jump on that deal....and he threw in sum other shit to free of charge.....as far as the set up its llay and play with six batts.....we'll bang it around when i get started on project "COPYCAT"  that IS a car i am intentionaly going to copy cuz its not from here and i like it that much.......as far as tha name "BLVD BOSS" its not  cuz i have x amount of dollars in it...... its because these cars have tha meanest stance layed or locked up out of any car anyone has ever built as a lowrider and when they are on the blvd it just looks like a boss
> *


go a few yrs bak like when u got ur caprice "when u got it first on the road when u wanted that car "red with red wheels wich i liked . no fllip the script im building the same care tha same color & the same wheels & not 2 mention where on tha same team from the same state You wouldnt be be a happy camper & u know thats tha truth !!!!!! u think mick would like a ace tha same color or kenny a 60 tha same color??? i think not they would do tha color change even if it was a few extra bucks black is black whether it has patterns or not but o well ill eat tha money on tha paint jus so i dont have 2 hear is that the car from houston!!!! tha subject is over it is what it is!!!!!
:wave: i got sumthing else 2 wrk on after i paint my piece of shit 1 of 5 tc to make it one again


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 16 2010, 06:33 AM~17802265
> *the paint did look nice but it was in rough condition plus that car came from Oklahoma and if you remember homeboy who had it had murals of oklamoha all over it. Almost like amost like a life story . We bought it for the interior and as you can see it has a fresh pearl rootbeer paint job fresh set of airbags and a fresh set of chrome undies and new murals under the hood and trunk .
> 
> Plus we had to change it up if it wins who gets the credit then? There us one thing that stayed on the car,  the gold leafing pinstripe we kept that .
> *


i like the guts in this truck should i buy it :biggrin:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911+Jun 15 2010, 08:46 PM~17799389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

im lookin to buy a 98 tc and was wondering i dont have the money at the time to spindle swap and wanna kno how many of you are running spacers and grinded calipers and do u need to do both thanks


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

looking to trade for a 98 or up tc....pm me


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 16 2010, 11:01 AM~17803136
> *go a few yrs bak like when u got ur caprice "when u got it first on the road when u wanted that car "red with red wheels  wich i liked . no fllip the script im building the same care tha same color & the same wheels & not 2 mention where on tha same team from the same state You wouldnt be be a happy camper & u know thats tha truth !!!!!! u think mick would like a ace tha same color or kenny a 60 tha same color??? i think not they would do tha color change even if it was a few extra bucks black is black whether it has patterns or not but o well ill eat tha money on tha paint jus so i dont have 2 hear is that the car from houston!!!! tha subject is over it is what it is!!!!!
> :wave: i got sumthing else 2 wrk on after i paint my piece of shit 1 of 5 tc to make it one again
> *


I'm sorry u feel that way but ***** u trippin over sum dumb shit....I don't / wouldn't give a fuck if a ***** busted out a car similar or the same as mine...I aint that type of *****...I don't sweat tha small shit...I can't belive u dog...instead of big up'n a ***** u with tha bull shit....its like that homie??? I'm the only ***** out of the houston chapter that still cuts for u....I really thought u were better than that...oh well car will be done in a few roll with me or roll without me...but I'm rollin this muthafucka black on black


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 16 2010, 02:32 PM~17805482
> *I'm sorry u feel that way but ***** u trippin over sum dumb shit....I don't / wouldn't give a fuck if a ***** busted out a car similar or the same as mine...I aint that type of *****...I don't sweat tha small shit...I can't belive u dog...instead of big up'n a ***** u with tha bull shit....its like that homie??? I'm the only ***** out of the houston chapter that still cuts for u....I really thought u were better than that...oh well car will be done in a few roll with me or roll without me...but I'm rollin this muthafucka black on black
> *


whats up big dogg your i got some extra parts like a trunk and tail lights incase you need them bro  and a black stearing wheel


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 16 2010, 01:32 PM~17805482
> *I'm sorry u feel that way but ***** u trippin over sum dumb shit....I don't / wouldn't give a fuck if a ***** busted out a car similar or the same as mine...I aint that type of *****...I don't sweat tha small shit...I can't belive u dog...instead of big up'n a ***** u with tha bull shit....its like that homie??? I'm the only ***** out of the houston chapter that still cuts for u....I really thought u were better than that...oh well car will be done in a few roll with me or roll without me...but I'm rollin this muthafucka black on black
> *


 u know me better than that u know how i am when im mad or beefn & and u know thats not tha case at hand im jus givnn u a lil greef u know bustn ur ball over miner shit :biggrin: and as for tha cutting for me part :biggrin: i know who u talkn about im good with it cuz them mutha fuckers aint about shit if it where 2 cum 2 a toe 2 toe with them dudes they would probably call sumbody 2 park me like they have in the past but how far has that got them  lol u still my ***** so dont take lil shit 2 hart remember like i told u when we talked on tha phone u is a real rider & actuallly build them 2 ride not 2 look pretty parked so u best save a wrecker # when we ride cuz we riden them till they break or get impounded by tha pigs


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jun 16 2010, 03:53 PM~17805666
> *whats up big dogg your i got some extra parts like a trunk and tail lights incase you need them bro  and a black stearing wheel
> *


thankx but everything is done....and i might put a nardi in this car......im just gettin my ducks in order


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 16 2010, 03:56 PM~17805709
> *u know me better than that u know how i am when im mad or beefn  & and u know thats not tha case at hand im jus givnn u a lil greef u know bustn ur ball over miner shit  :biggrin:  and as for tha cutting for me part  :biggrin:  i know who u talkn about im good with it cuz them mutha fuckers aint about  shit if it where 2 cum 2 a toe 2 toe with them dudes they would probably call  sumbody 2 park me like they have in the past but how far has that got them  lol u still my ***** so dont  take lil shit 2 hart remember like i told u when we talked on tha phone u is a real rider & actuallly build them 2 ride not 2 look pretty parked  so u best save a wrecker # when  we ride cuz we riden them till they break or get impounded by tha pigs
> *


coo u had me goin for a min there homie....  :banghead: all my homies are wrecker drivers...and fuck da HOlice.....


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 16 2010, 02:06 PM~17805849
> *coo u had me goin for a min there homie....   :banghead: all my homies are wrecker drivers...and fuck da HOlice.....
> *


see thats my down fall im a cop magnet and i luv 2 tell them they smell like bacon and ever chance i get i dump coffe & donuts in front of them :biggrin: they hate that shit its like flushing crack down a toilet in front of a crack head :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Jun 16 2010, 12:52 PM~17805094
> *im lookin to buy a 98 tc and was wondering i dont have the money at the time to spindle swap and wanna kno how many of you are running spacers and grinded calipers and do u need to do both thanks
> *


im still rollin 1/2" spacers and grinded calipers


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 15 2010, 09:46 PM~17799389
> *anybody need some a arms? get at me for sale or trade?
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Jun 16 2010, 11:52 AM~17805094
> *im lookin to buy a 98 tc and was wondering i dont have the money at the time to spindle swap and wanna kno how many of you are running spacers and grinded calipers and do u need to do both thanks
> *



i jus got a 98 too and my homie that has one said i could just swap tha calipers and rotors thats wut he did


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 16 2010, 06:54 AM~17802372
> *how much?
> *


800 plus shipping or trade for hydro parts, impalas parts, other toys, need rims for an 03 navigator?


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

trade for 98 and up tc...pm me


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

gonna redo my linc screw this


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2010, 05:05 PM~17807633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like dis :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 16 2010, 10:36 PM~17809703
> *800 plus shipping or trade for hydro parts, impalas parts, other toys, need rims for an 03 navigator?
> *


 :wow: Jesus.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2010, 07:05 PM~17807633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Someone is running spacers in the front. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 16 2010, 06:33 AM~17802265
> *the paint did look nice but it was in rough condition plus that car came from Oklahoma and if you remember homeboy who had it had murals of oklamoha all over it. Almost like amost like a life story . We bought it for the interior and as you can see it has a fresh pearl rootbeer paint job fresh set of airbags and a fresh set of chrome undies and new murals under the hood and trunk .
> 
> Plus we had to change it up if it wins who gets the credit then? There us one thing that stayed on the car,  the gold leafing pinstripe we kept that .
> *




WOULDA BEEN CHEAPER JUS TO LEMME DO EM IN A CAR YALL BUILT :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 18 2010, 11:13 AM~17823996
> *WOULDA BEEN CHEAPER JUS TO LEMME DO EM IN A CAR YALL BUILT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


im ready :biggrin: whers my stingray???? :0 :biggrin: hit me up dog


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 18 2010, 02:11 PM~17825395
> *
> 
> 
> *


beautiful gee nice work


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 18 2010, 10:13 AM~17823996
> *WOULDA BEEN CHEAPER JUS TO LEMME DO EM IN A CAR YALL BUILT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 18 2010, 01:11 PM~17825395
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Jun 18 2010, 10:13 AM~17823996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice  i need one in blue :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2010, 09:53 PM~17797913
> *the idea was to put a new body together by myself.....meaning frame swap,and fab whatever was needed to get this car goin without having to much money in it.....goal reached .............. by the time its all said and done i'll have about 8500....and im not here to compete..... i just built this car cuz this is what i wanted......and everyone was sayin i couldnt do it... i didnt want tha car black but it would have cost me more money to do a complete color change not to mention i would have had to take the car compleatly apart because the other color would have been pearl white to match tha cadi....and i dont really like chrome dish wheels on any of my cars so the only option was to go with a black wheel....i got a great deal on them it was slightly better than what i payed for my first ones......so i had to jump on that deal....and he threw in sum other shit to free of charge.....as far as the set up its llay and play with six batts.....we'll bang it around when i get started on project "COPYCAT"  that IS a car i am intentionaly going to copy cuz its not from here and i like it that much.......as far as tha name "BLVD BOSS" its not  cuz i have x amount of dollars in it...... its because these cars have tha meanest stance layed or locked up out of any car anyone has ever built as a lowrider and when they are on the blvd it just looks like a boss
> *


shit homie i know your lincoln will be bad ass from seeing your caprice...i thought it was the best lowrider out that wasnt an impala..and you were always clowning on that hoe even though it wasnt a bucket...cant wait to see your tc


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 7 2010, 10:52 PM~17724097
> *:0 whats the plan????
> *


 getting stuff engraved


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

_299940.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Jun 18 2010, 07:14 PM~17828075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 19 2010, 12:41 PM~17832072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: FKN SWEET!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ITS COMING SOON :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 19 2010, 01:34 PM~17832991
> *ITS COMING SOON :0
> *


qvvooooooooo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Jun 18 2010, 10:14 PM~17828075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good like allwayz homie


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jun 16 2010, 01:32 PM~17805482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall trippin :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 18 2010, 08:48 PM~17827878
> *shit homie i know your lincoln will be bad ass from seeing your caprice...i thought it was the best lowrider out that wasnt an impala..and you were always clowning on that hoe even though it wasnt a bucket...cant wait to see your tc
> *


thankx lil homie......im in class right now takin notes.....if u know what i mean  :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 19 2010, 10:37 PM~17835700
> *qvvooooooooo
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Jun 18 2010, 10:58 PM~17828384
> *Nice!!!
> *


Thanks homie stil got a long way to go :biggrin:


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 20 2010, 12:45 AM~17835754
> *Looking good like allwayz homie
> *


Thanks homie I try lol


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 20 2010, 01:54 PM~17839385
> *yall trippin :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


  uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8Qw2Do6PpM


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 21 2010, 04:53 PM~17847556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE TRUNK


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 22 2010, 11:25 AM~17855004
> * NICE TRUNK
> *


here go's your old car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8Qw2Do6PpM


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 21 2010, 02:53 PM~17847556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Show them the detail on the old paint!  :0 









And what you are doing to it now hno:













SJDeuce's old ride (scanned his and CoastOne's at the same time so had to post them that way)









The mural that CoastOne did on it before being sold.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 22 2010, 04:01 PM~17857327
> *here go's your old car
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8Qw2Do6PpM
> *


lol rookie, i had it locked up higher than that :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 20 2010, 09:07 PM~17840981
> *thankx lil homie......im in class right now takin notes.....if u know what i mean    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
if you want to walk with the big dogs, you cant piss like a puppy


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

*$300.00 shipped - firm!!!*


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Jun 16 2010, 03:46 PM~17806824
> *i jus got a 98 too and my homie that has one said  i could just swap tha calipers and rotors thats wut he did
> *



what do i change the rotors and calipers to


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 22 2010, 05:09 PM~17857437
> *Show them the detail on the old paint!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Jun 22 2010, 11:44 PM~17861173
> *what do i change the rotors and calipers to
> *


93 TOWNCAR SHOOD WERK JUST FINE


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 23 2010, 10:09 AM~17866027
> *93 TOWNCAR SHOOD WERK JUST FINE
> *



X2


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Spindle Swap


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 23 2010, 04:45 PM~17868885
> *Spindle Swap
> 
> 
> ...


You can leave the front abs sensors out (although your ABS and Traction Control features will be disabled) but if for any reason (high rear lock up, for instance) remove the rear abs sensors as well, you will lose your odometer and your spedometer. The reason for this is that the computer uses the ABS sensors to observe wheel speed for the purpose of controlling wheel lock up and wheel spin, however, it also uses this information to give you your speed and calculate miles driven. That's why with a smaller over all tire size, your spedometer says that you are going faster than you actually are and says that you've traveled farther than you actually have. A smaller tire has to rotate more to cover the same distance of a tire with a larger diameter, meaning your wheels will be spinning faster to go the same speed with stock tires - the computer doesn't know the difference and uses the information programmed into it (axle ratio and tire size) to compare actual wheel speed to its programming to display your speed, and in turn, how far you've traveled.


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 23 2010, 06:45 PM~17868885
> *Spindle Swap
> 
> 
> ...


mAYBE TAKE THE DASH APART N IF IT HAS SEPERATE BULBS FOR THE LIGHTS, JUST DISCONNECT THEM... jUST A THEORY AS WELL, I NEVER DONE IT CUZ I DONT NEED TO...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jun 23 2010, 06:56 PM~17869529
> *You can leave the front abs sensors out (although your ABS and Traction Control features will be disabled) but if for any reason (high rear lock up, for instance) remove the rear abs sensors as well, you will lose your odometer and your spedometer.  The reason for this is that the computer uses the ABS sensors to observe wheel speed for the purpose of controlling wheel lock up and wheel spin, however, it also uses this information to give you your speed and calculate miles driven.  That's why with a smaller over all tire size, your spedometer says that you are going faster than you actually are and says that you've traveled farther than you actually have.  A smaller tire has to rotate more to cover the same distance of a tire with a larger diameter, meaning your wheels will be spinning faster to go the same speed with stock tires - the computer doesn't know the difference and uses the information programmed into it (axle ratio and tire size) to compare actual wheel speed to its programming to display your speed, and in turn, how far you've traveled.
> *


good info on my old one my speedometer didnt work after awhile  now i know why


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jun 23 2010, 06:02 PM~17869580
> *mAYBE TAKE THE DASH APART N IF IT HAS SEPERATE BULBS FOR THE LIGHTS, JUST DISCONNECT THEM... jUST A THEORY AS WELL, I NEVER DONE IT CUZ I DONT NEED TO...
> *


You could do that... but if I remember correctly, not all of the indicators have replaceable bulbs. All of the instrument cluster bulbs used for illumination can be replaced though...

The first picture is of the back of the Instrument Cluster (IC) and shows the location of warning indicator bulbs and the second is a different picture of the back of the same cluster, showing the location of the bulbs used for illumination.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

woops double post


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 23 2010, 06:21 PM~17869731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 13 2010, 10:01 AM~17178426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 23 2010, 06:50 PM~17870044
> *Nice bro! :cheesy:
> *


 thanks man more to come alot more


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 23 2010, 08:21 PM~17869731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jun 23 2010, 07:56 PM~17869529
> *You can leave the front abs sensors out (although your ABS and Traction Control features will be disabled) but if for any reason (high rear lock up, for instance) remove the rear abs sensors as well, you will lose your odometer and your spedometer.  The reason for this is that the computer uses the ABS sensors to observe wheel speed for the purpose of controlling wheel lock up and wheel spin, however, it also uses this information to give you your speed and calculate miles driven.  That's why with a smaller over all tire size, your spedometer says that you are going faster than you actually are and says that you've traveled farther than you actually have.  A smaller tire has to rotate more to cover the same distance of a tire with a larger diameter, meaning your wheels will be spinning faster to go the same speed with stock tires - the computer doesn't know the difference and uses the information programmed into it (axle ratio and tire size) to compare actual wheel speed to its programming to display your speed, and in turn, how far you've traveled.
> *


Should the rear sensors be taken off as well as the front?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 23 2010, 08:21 PM~17869731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm looking at replacing the rear bumper cover, any tips on getting it off before I fuck it up?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Any experience with these?

http://cpwstore.carpartswholesale.com/cata...er+cover+11021p



> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jun 24 2010, 02:14 PM~17877549
> *I'm looking at replacing the rear bumper cover, any tips on getting it off before I fuck it up?
> *


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anybody know if BBK's shorty header for the mustang 4.6 2v will fit in the lincoln with little to know problems.Their suppose to be the same motor my year is a 99.


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

I also need to know whats the best cam for that motor and if anyone has put on the Professional Products intake manifold.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Jun 24 2010, 06:43 PM~17878593
> *Does anybody know if BBK's shorty header for the mustang 4.6 2v will fit in the lincoln with little to know problems.Their suppose to be the same motor my year is a 99.
> *


have it tuned with intake and exaust.....that should wake it up....a programmer would do ok... but the dyno tune is what u need.....u could also add a bbk throttlebody....and bigger injectors for a lil more ballz..... after i get mine together thats the way im goin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Jun 24 2010, 06:43 PM~17878593
> *Does anybody know if BBK's shorty header for the mustang 4.6 2v will fit in the lincoln with little to know problems.Their suppose to be the same motor my year is a 99.
> *


its gonna be hell on that passenger side no room......but they should fit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Sep 21 2009, 12:19 AM~15137946
> *u got to use the front part of the og frame to fit the bumper and rad support and weld it on the new frame
> *


i DIDNT DO ANY OF THAT FRAME CUTTIN SHIT.....THAT IS ALOT OF WORK.....THE BUMPER STILL FITS U JUST HAVE TO FAB MOUNTS FOR THE RADIATOR IF U USE THE 03 AND UP CORE SUPPORT.....I THINK IMA GO BUY A 99 CORE SUPPORT AND WELD THE LOWER PART ON THE 05 .....THE FRAME SWAP WAS A PIECE OF CAKE... I HAD A LIFT WAS DONE IN A FEW HOURS BY MYSELF.....IF I HAD STARTED WITH A COMPLEAT CAR IT WOULD HAVE BEEN DRIVING 3 WEEKS AFTER THE FRAME SWAP........IF YOUR GONNA DO ONE OF THESE START WITH A COMPLEAT CAR....I WASENT THAT LUCKY


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 24 2010, 09:19 AM~17875181
> *Should the rear sensors be taken off as well as the front?
> *


No... you'll lose your spedometer and odometer.


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 1 2010, 02:30 PM~17666100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These cars look clean when they're slammed


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2010, 08:59 PM~17879081
> *have it tuned with intake and exaust.....that should wake it up....a programmer would do ok... but the dyno tune is what u need.....u could also add a bbk throttlebody....and bigger injectors for a lil more ballz..... after i get mine together thats the way im goin
> *


good lookin homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 23 2010, 07:14 PM~17870264
> *thanks man more to come alot more
> *


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## toto (Jun 25, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jun 24 2010, 08:33 PM~17879306
> *No... you'll lose your spedometer and odometer.
> *


Ah didn't think about them being tied to the that in the back. What if the abs module was completly removed from the system?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 25 2010, 01:40 AM~17882193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I found a 2000 with duals behind the cat, was that a early option? Worth cutting out for my 01?


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 23 2010, 09:21 PM~17869731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo homie can you point me in the rght direction on getting mine done like yours :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jun 25 2010, 06:58 AM~17883825
> *I found a 2000 with duals behind the cat, was that a early option?  Worth cutting out for my 01?
> *


comes on the signature touring


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jun 25 2010, 08:58 AM~17883825
> *I found a 2000 with duals behind the cat, was that a early option?  Worth cutting out for my 01?
> *


Its actually an option for 99 and 02 some Signatures and Cartier. You can unbolt them from the front of the split and just bolt them on to the existing part of your exhaust.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 25 2010, 07:01 PM~17888576
> *Its actually an option for 99 and 02 some Signatures and Cartier. You can unbolt them from the front of the split and just bolt them on to the existing part of your exhaust.
> *


x2


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 23 2010, 05:21 PM~17869731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


everything looks good, were does that big piece leaning on the drawers go?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 25 2010, 08:07 PM~17888611
> *everything looks good, were does that big piece leaning on the drawers go?
> *


Thats the upper part of the front grill.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 25 2010, 02:46 AM~17883245
> *Ah didn't think about them being tied to the that in the back. What if the abs module was completly removed from the system?
> *


If the ABS module doesn't receive any signal from any of the four sensors, you will lose the speedometer and odometer. You would not be able to remove the ABS module because all the modules are networked... meaning if a module needs a signal or an input from a particular sensor, that sensor may or may not be hard wired to the module requesting the signal. Likewise, if a module is requesting a particular output or action be taken, that module may or may not be hardwired to that particular output. Take for example the odometer and speedometer; The Instrument Cluster (IC) is actually a module which receives vehicle speed from the ABS module which receives this information from the wheel speed sensors, which are hardwired to the ABS module. The ABS module broadcasts vehicle speed over the network and any module that needs it will then use this information provided by the ABS module. Another example is Traction Control; The Traction Control feature is controlled by the ABS module and it does this one of two ways: 1) It applies and releases the appropriate rear brake to reduce wheelspin and aid traction if one or both rear wheels lose traction and begin to spin during acceleration, or 2) It interacts with the PCM to reduce engine torque if one or both rear wheels lose traction and begin to spin during acceleration. The reason that the ABS module can interact with the PCM to regulate fuel and spark is because of the vehicle's networks, otherwise the wheel speed sensors would have to be hardwired to the PCM and the ABS module, and citing the first example, also to the Instrument Cluster. All of the modules in the vehicle communicate this way.


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 25 2010, 09:01 PM~17888576
> *Its actually an option for 99 and 02 some Signatures and Cartier. You can unbolt them from the front of the split and just bolt them on to the existing part of your exhaust.
> *


you also get another 5 10 horses look in the back of your manual it well tell you the diffrence beween daul, single, and california horse power rating and torque


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow+Jun 25 2010, 06:58 AM~17883825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were actually an option on all years... just unbolt the exhaust pipes behind the catalytic converter and it should bolt right up... I'm unsure, however, if a Town Car which originally came with single exhaust will have the exhaust hanger bracket on the driver's side (I've never looked to see), but It would be easy enough to install one just the same.

*Dual Exhaust*








1-Three way catalytic converter, RH 
2-Exhaust damper, RH 
3-Exhaust inlet pipe 
4-Muffler, RH 
5-Muffler, LH 
6-Exhaust damper, LH 
7-Three way catalytic converter 

*Single Exhaust*








1-Three way catalytic converter—RH 
2-Exhaust inlet pipe 
3-Muffler 
4-Exhaust damper 
5-Three way catalytic converter


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 10 2010, 03:48 PM~17751056
> *i beat both of these at shows with my old TC. :0  :biggrin:
> *


the first time it was done it wasn't finished in Houston...you got lucky...  


lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 25 2010, 05:20 PM~17888690
> *Thats the upper part of the front grill.
> *


im talking about the peice right above that the squaredish peice with the bigass knotch


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 25 2010, 09:01 PM~17889310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> They were actually an option on all years... just unbolt the exhaust pipes behind the catalytic converter and it should bolt right up... I'm unsure, however, if a Town Car which originally came with single exhaust will have the exhaust hanger bracket on the driver's side (I've never looked to see), but It would be easy enough to install one just the same.
> 
> *Dual Exhaust*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

coming soon


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 25 2010, 09:32 PM~17890125
> *im talking about the peice right above that the squaredish peice with the bigass knotch
> *


 its gonna cover my trunk lock inside the trunk


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Jun 25 2010, 10:55 AM~17885550
> *yo homie can you point me in the rght direction on getting mine done like yours :biggrin:
> *


 sure I'll pm you


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 26 2010, 08:56 PM~17894857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homie your shit is sick 1st lincoln I seen carved up


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Jun 26 2010, 06:08 PM~17894933
> *homie your shit is sick 1st lincoln I seen carved up
> *



thanks alot more coming


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2010, 12:06 PM~17892327
> * NICE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Jun 25 2010, 08:56 PM~17888882
> *you also get another 5 10 horses look in the back of your manual it well tell you the diffrence beween daul, single, and california horse power rating and torque
> *


Actually you get 30 hp out of it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jun 25 2010, 08:57 PM~17888885
> *They were actually an option on all years... just unbolt the exhaust pipes behind the catalytic converter and it should bolt right up... I'm unsure, however, if a Town Car which originally came with single exhaust will have the exhaust hanger bracket on the driver's side (I've never looked to see), but It would be easy enough to install one just the same.
> 
> Dual Exhaust
> ...


Mine is a factory single and does not have the extra hanger attached, however it does have the holes where it would attach.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 26 2010, 05:56 PM~17894857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

At the show yesterday


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Jun 27 2010, 10:55 AM~17898447
> *At the show yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Got any more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 27 2010, 11:33 AM~17898614
> *Got any more pics? :biggrin:
> *


my buddy had his D60 there so there will be more comin ill put em up as soon as i get em


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

Still waitin on more


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Jun 27 2010, 03:23 PM~17899836
> *Still waitin on more
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

looking to trade for 98 and up tc...pm me


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 28 2010, 05:54 AM~17904953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that looks badass :thumbsup: whos got more pics


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Jun 27 2010, 10:55 AM~17898447
> *At the show yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FROM THIS








TO


















:tears: :tears: :tears: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Jun 25 2010, 08:56 PM~17888882
> *you also get another 5 10 horses look in the back of your manual it well tell you the diffrence beween daul, single, and california horse power rating and torque
> *


Yeah I was off it is 15 hp.  I had 30 stuck in my head for some unknown reason.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2010, 10:50 AM~17915807
> *FROM THIS
> 
> 
> ...


Convertable?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2010, 09:50 AM~17915807
> *FROM THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: WT? WHAT ARE THEY DOING TO IT?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2010, 08:50 AM~17915807
> *FROM THIS
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKES A GLASS TOP OR A BIG ASS RAG TOP  :dunno:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 22 2010, 07:32 PM~17860252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wats does da deal include? sorry if i missed up but my homeboy might be interested...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

250 shipped


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 29 2010, 03:31 PM~17919201
> *wats does da deal include? sorry if i missed up but my homeboy might be interested...
> *


SOLD


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 29 2010, 07:14 PM~17921039
> *SOLD
> *


ok thanks...


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

speaker box behind grille


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I only took a quick look but I could have sworn it was dual after the cat. O well, I think it's gone anyways, good info though, seems like an easy enough swap


> *They were actually an option on all years... just unbolt the exhaust pipes behind the catalytic converter and it should bolt right up... I'm unsure, however, if a Town Car which originally came with single exhaust will have the exhaust hanger bracket on the driver's side (I've never looked to see), but It would be easy enough to install one just the same.
> 
> Dual Exhaust
> 
> ...


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 29 2010, 12:11 PM~17915942
> *Yeah I was off it is 15 hp.  I had 30 stuck in my head for some unknown reason.
> 
> 
> ...


lol yup thats it homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2010, 07:50 AM~17915807
> *FROM THIS
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i wanted to do to mine :wow: i was going to put a big glass top but i got scared to cut it now i regret not doin it :uh:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you have to mod the rear arms to 3 wheel or is it good to go?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 30 2010, 06:55 PM~17930513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass homie


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jun 29 2010, 11:34 PM~17922614
> *speaker box behind grille
> 
> 
> ...


Speakers behind the grill? :wow:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *(Rocksolid420 @ Jun 27 2010, 10:55 AM) *
> At the show yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck all that dumb shit! Clean is whats its about


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 1 2010, 11:19 AM~17935961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean! Any set up pics? Interior pics?


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Jun 28 2010, 12:35 PM~17906362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 1 2010, 11:19 AM~17935961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics :cheesy:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

my kids finally let me put my a arms on!.....i think they might be extended to much.. uffin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 1 2010, 11:19 AM~17935961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jul 1 2010, 04:42 PM~17938516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Leave it like that!love them town cars with a mean tuck!get ready to keep buyin tires.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 1 2010, 04:06 PM~17938730
> *Leave it like that!love them town cars with a mean tuck!get ready to keep buyin tires.
> *


i agree...buyin tires suck...in hawaii dey be 40 bucks a tire i tink now....


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jul 1 2010, 04:35 PM~17938994
> *i agree...buyin tires suck...in hawaii dey be 40 bucks a tire i tink now....
> *


Here in fort worth there $25 a tire new :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 1 2010, 02:19 PM~17935961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: POST MORE PICS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 1 2010, 06:26 PM~17939427
> *:biggrin: POST MORE PICS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!
> *


it aint mine its from the portland chapter  super clean though


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jul 1 2010, 04:42 PM~17938516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jul 1 2010, 03:35 PM~17938994
> *i agree...buyin tires suck...in hawaii dey be 40 bucks a tire i tink now....
> *


that what we pay up here in oregon too.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 1 2010, 08:38 PM~17939493
> *it aint mine its from the portland chapter   super clean though
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 1 2010, 11:19 AM~17935961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jul 1 2010, 05:42 PM~17938516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you guys coming to the Westside picnic this year again?


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 2 2010, 04:47 AM~17943031
> *Are you guys coming to the Westside picnic this year again?
> *


yep, i will be there.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jul 2 2010, 07:51 AM~17943308
> *yep, i will be there.
> *


Cool I will have to meet up with you. I might have hydraulics on mine by then. :x:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

can any one help me out!!! my tc leaks water on the passanger side when it rains or when i wash it. i heard this is common, can someone tell me if they have this prob and where to look for this leak? any sugesstions on how to fix this? uffin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by califas_@Jul 2 2010, 11:09 AM~17945280
> *can any one help me out!!! my tc leaks water on the passanger side when it rains or when i wash it. i heard this is common, can someone tell me if they have this prob and where to look for this leak? any sugesstions on how to fix this?  uffin:
> *


Mine does the same Kenny and also from the passanger side :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 2 2010, 01:41 PM~17945567
> *Mine does the same Kenny and also from the passanger side  :biggrin:
> *


have you guys cleaned out the water duck or whatever it is,, thats under your wipers??


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

go to lincolnsonlilne.com it will tell you how to fix it i had to do it to my 99 Tc they all have this problem


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

here you go homie went ahead and found the link




http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00117.html


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jul 2 2010, 02:07 PM~17946413
> *here you go homie went ahead and found the link
> http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00117.html
> *


thanks for the info homie


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Dec 21 2008, 09:59 PM~12494851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jul 2 2010, 01:07 PM~17946413
> *here you go homie went ahead and found the link
> http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00117.html
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 2 2010, 11:29 PM~17949880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

thanks


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 2 2010, 09:21 PM~17949113
> *
> *


Yeah you also have to take the pan off and use some silicone underneath the passenged side heater intake. They leak there sometimes too. The factory put a really shitty foam seal there that falls apart over time.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 2 2010, 11:29 PM~17949880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love all the little details you are putting on that car. It really takes it to another level.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 3 2010, 07:29 AM~17951356
> *I love all the little details you are putting on that car. It really takes it to another level.
> *


x2


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 30 2010, 10:07 PM~17930620
> *Do you have to mod the rear arms to 3 wheel or is it good to go?
> *



anybody?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 3 2010, 12:09 PM~17952887
> *anybody?
> *


NOPE YOU CAN 3 WHEEL HOMIE WITH OUT ANY MOD  JUST A BETTER 3 WHEEL WITH OUT SHOCKS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 3 2010, 01:09 PM~17952887
> *anybody?
> *


no u dont......


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks guys, I justed started a build topic on it :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jul 2 2010, 02:07 PM~17946413
> *here you go homie went ahead and found the link
> http://www.lincolnsonline.com/tech/00117.html
> *


thanks homie good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jul 2 2010, 12:50 PM~17945655
> *have you guys cleaned out the water duck or whatever it is,, thats under your wipers??
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 3 2010, 06:01 PM~17954820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 1 2010, 11:19 AM~17935961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 1 2010, 07:38 AM~17934408
> *Fuck all that dumb shit! Clean is whats its about
> *


totally agree with you on that one.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 3 2010, 06:01 PM~17954820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm feelin the flakes!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 1 2010, 11:19 AM~17935961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 29 2010, 08:50 AM~17915807
> *FROM THIS
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro!!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Jun 27 2010, 10:55 AM~17898447
> *At the show yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Jun 27 2010, 03:23 PM~17899836
> *Still waitin on more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 28 2010, 03:53 PM~17908594
> *now that looks badass :thumbsup: whos got more pics
> *


its my boys car


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

wat up lux those pics turned out good i try lol


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jul 5 2010, 12:16 PM~17964548
> *wat up lux those pics turned out good i try lol
> *


there some bad ass pics bro! good job :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Jul 5 2010, 12:18 PM~17964561
> *there some bad ass pics bro! good job :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE RIDE LOOKIN GOOD MAINE


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 28 2010, 02:53 PM~17908594
> *now that looks badass :thumbsup: whos got more pics
> *


thanks homie


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Jul 5 2010, 02:14 PM~17964533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE HOMIE


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jul 5 2010, 06:24 AM~17962909
> *its my boys car
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

does anyone have pics of there rear arches reinforced i was wondering how to do it will trailing arms b in the way


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

engraved plastic chrome


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jul 5 2010, 09:15 PM~17967577
> *does anyone have pics of there rear arches reinforced i was wondering how to do it will trailing arms b in the way
> *


you cut them off reinforce the arch then weld them back


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 5 2010, 10:46 PM~17967927
> *engraved plastic chrome
> 
> 
> ...



NICE homie its them lil details that mak it standout


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 5 2010, 08:38 PM~17968519
> *NICE homie its them lil details that mak it standout
> *


 thanks yeah alot of countless hours


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Does anyone have a nice upper and lower grille for sale?


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jul 5 2010, 08:38 PM~17968519
> *NICE homie its them lil details that mak it standout
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 6 2010, 04:59 AM~17971046
> *Does anyone have a nice upper and lower grille for sale?
> *


  100 DOLLARS FOR BOTH IN GOOD CONDITION LMK


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 12:58 PM~17973839
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 6 2010, 11:37 AM~17972286
> * 100 DOLLARS FOR BOTH IN GOOD CONDITION LMK
> *


I would probably have double that in shipping to get it here though.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 7 2010, 05:56 AM~17980922
> *I would probably have double that in shipping to get it here though.
> *


for a grill????? naw homie that shit dosent weigh much at all..... im thinkin 50 or 60 bux tops


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2010, 08:50 AM~17981325
> *for a grill????? naw homie that shit dosent weigh much at all..... im thinkin 50 or 60 bux tops
> *


Yup almost double.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

heres some new interior peices cut gonna get engraved (thats some of it)


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 7 2010, 04:56 AM~17980922
> *I would probably have double that in shipping to get it here though.
> *


NOPE 25 DOLLARS FOR SHIPPING DOGG


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup+Jul 7 2010, 02:00 PM~17984228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Jul 7 2010, 02:05 PM~17984269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

These Lincolns make such classy lowriders.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

x2 AND THEY ARE WAY SMOOTHER ON THA ROAD THAN ANY OTHER RYDER TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

ive had this since 99








fresno 2000


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 7 2010, 05:54 PM~17985778
> *ive had this since 99
> 
> 
> ...


BALLER


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 7 2010, 11:30 AM~17982271
> *heres some new interior peices cut gonna get engraved (thats some of it)
> 
> 
> ...


Where in the interior??


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 7 2010, 11:37 AM~17982325
> *NOPE 25 DOLLARS FOR SHIPPING DOGG
> *


What do you want for just the upper?


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

are these lincolns reliable? or does some shit always happen to them?if so wat s the most common problem?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Jul 8 2010, 10:47 AM~17991642
> *are these lincolns reliable? or does some shit always happen to them?if so wat s the most common problem?
> *


Most common problems...

-accumlator springs breaks in the transmission and causes hard shifts and can lead to the transmission going out

- heater vent intake leaks and cause the passenger side dash to leak when it rains or gets wet and builds up on the floor boards.

-the plastic Intake manifold are prone to cracking and leaking coolant (if you have a car that didn't get the recall)

- drivers side master window switch goes out and the window motors like to go out

I don't think I missed anything. I drove mine for several years and had all these problems, but it was over time and not all at once. I would buy another one for a daily in a heart beat.


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 8 2010, 09:05 AM~17991817
> *Most common problems...
> 
> -accumlator springs breaks in the transmission and causes hard shifts and can lead to the transmission going out
> ...


good look man.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jul 5 2010, 10:24 AM~17962909
> *its my boys car
> 
> 
> ...


seen this linc at the miami picnic. clean car homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 8 2010, 09:05 AM~17991817
> *Most common problems...
> 
> -accumlator springs breaks in the transmission and causes hard shifts and can lead to the transmission going out
> ...


Unfortunately, the one time free replacement of the intake manifold per the recall (Field Service Action 05N04) was only applicable for the first 7 years after the warranty start date (there was no mileage limitation for the recall and coverage was automatically transferred to subsequent owners). The reason for the recall was that some of the all-composite intake manifolds used on 4.6L SOHC engines developed fatigue cracks at the coolant crossover duct which could result in external coolant leakage. Early indications of a leak can be identified by the coolant level and/or coolant temperature warning systems.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 8 2010, 03:55 AM~17990438
> *Where in the interior??
> *


 those are inserts for the door panels also part of the center console 

my engraver is also fabbing up dash panels door sills etc etc etc


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

now that summers finally here im rollin my baby again (everyday)


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 8 2010, 08:17 PM~17996427
> *now that summers finally here im rollin my baby again (everyday)
> 
> 
> ...


I still love the color of that car. Don't know what it is....its just different.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 8 2010, 07:53 PM~17996207
> *those are inserts for the door panels also part of the center console
> 
> my engraver is also fabbing up dash panels door sills etc etc etc
> *


How did he deal with the plastic moldings in the front bumper?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup+Jul 7 2010, 05:02 PM~17984243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

98 cartier


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_
any questions pm anyone of us for more information


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

I


> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 9 2010, 04:45 PM~18005524
> *98 cartier
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 9 2010, 04:27 AM~18000407
> *I still love the color of that car. Don't know what it is....its just different.
> *


 thanks its pastel mint green


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 9 2010, 06:45 PM~18005524
> *98 cartier
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 9 2010, 08:34 PM~18006712
> *don't know if these been posted before????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

FLASHBACKS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 10 2010, 01:28 PM~18010348
> *:0 more pics
> *


TTT

This post has been edited by Mr lowrider305: Today, 06:56 PM

*The owner p.m. me asking me he wanted the pics off...he's going to post more pics one the car is 100% done :biggrin: 

*


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

TTT


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Jul 8 2010, 04:10 PM~17995450
> *seen this linc at the miami picnic. clean car homie. :thumbsup:
> *


thankz dawg :biggrin:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *R.O.VILLE*

whats up d...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 10 2010, 11:00 AM~18010549
> *FLASHBACKS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 10 2010, 02:00 PM~18010549
> *FLASHBACKS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happen to this badboy


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 10 2010, 08:54 PM~18013784
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: R.O.VILLE
> 
> ...


not much bro.. Hows everything?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 9 2010, 04:22 PM~18005324
> *
> *


qvoooooooooo edwin hows it goin bro


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

mine with 13'' still need the caliper swap



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 12 2010, 09:25 AM~18023721
> *qvoooooooooo edwin  hows it goin bro
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE, JUST FINISHING THIS CAR FINALLY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 12 2010, 10:24 AM~18024541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 12 2010, 10:20 AM~18024506
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE, JUST FINISHING THIS CAR FINALLY
> *


orale nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 12 2010, 10:24 AM~18024541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> X2! I WANTED TO SEE SOME MORE PICS OF THIS ONE, I FORGOT WHAT TOPIC I SAW IT ON :angry:





>



[/quote]
SAME CAR


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SAME CAR
[/quote]
and this is what it looks like the last time i saw it


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

SAME CAR
[/quote]


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SAME CAR
[/quote]
I DONT KNOW IS IT?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> SAME CAR


and this is what it looks like the last time i saw it








[/quote]


DIDNT THAT CAR COME FROM DAYGO FROM STRAIGHT GAME C.C.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> SAME CAR


I DONT KNOW IS IT?
[/quote]
yes sir it is


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> I DONT KNOW IS IT?


yes sir it is
[/quote]
:0 i wondered what had happend to it thanks slim  :biggrin:


----------



## xavier86 (Jul 5, 2010)

just got it two weeks ago its a 2001 TC Carter L  














































:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavier86_@Jul 14 2010, 10:38 AM~18044459
> *just got it two weeks ago its a 2001 TC Carter L
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice.....u should suiside tha back doors like the one in japan....it has the door handles right next to each other


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavier86_@Jul 14 2010, 10:38 AM~18044459
> *just got it two weeks ago its a 2001 TC Carter L
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie I love black Lincoln's :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My homies old ride


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 04:14 PM~18047085
> *thats nice.....u should suiside tha back doors like the one in japan....it has the door handles right next to each other
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin: 


















"CENTRAL CALIFORNIA"


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

HEY T.C HOMIES, I GOT A QUESTION IN REGARDS TO ENGINES? 
IS IT POSSIBLE TO REPLACE MY 99' 4.6 ENGINE WITH A 4.6 OFF A 00'CROWN VIC? I NOTICED THE THE FLYWHEELS ARE DIFFERENT AND THE TENSIONER ASSEMBLY IS DIFFERENT AS WELL..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 14 2010, 09:33 PM~18049882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: :thumbsup: That look sick with the suicide doors!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 14 2010, 09:33 PM~18049882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MAKES ME WANT A LINCOLN


----------



## xavier86 (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 14 2010, 08:33 PM~18049882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh snap that is sick as hell i wanna do that


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 14 2010, 08:33 PM~18049882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: AND ITS THE ONE WIT THE EXTENDED REAR DOOR!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 15 2010, 09:41 AM~18052120
> *HEY T.C HOMIES, I GOT A QUESTION IN REGARDS TO ENGINES?
> IS IT POSSIBLE TO REPLACE MY 99' 4.6 ENGINE WITH A 4.6 OFF A  00'CROWN VIC? I NOTICED THE THE FLYWHEELS ARE DIFFERENT AND THE TENSIONER ASSEMBLY IS DIFFERENT AS WELL..
> *


it will work......should be tha same


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

i DON'T KNOW IF THIS BEEN ASKED... dOES A STEERING WHEEL FROM AN 03 AND NEWER FIT 98-02 TOWN CARS...? :dunno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jul 16 2010, 09:47 PM~18065773
> *i DON'T KNOW IF THIS BEEN ASKED... dOES A STEERING WHEEL FROM AN 03 AND NEWER FIT 98-02 TOWN CARS...?  :dunno:
> *


yes you just have to modify the controls on it


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jul 10 2010, 09:15 PM~18013938
> *:wow: :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


THIS CAR MADE ME BUILD MINE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 14 2010, 09:33 PM~18049882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 1 2010, 11:19 AM~17935961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

just did the spidle swap on my 00 town car, now my brakes keep locking up! any one has this problem?


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 18 2010, 09:30 PM~18078718
> *just did the spidle swap on my 00 town car,  now my brakes keep locking up! any one has this problem?
> *



:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
where's the demo on this, I did a shit load of searches and couldn't find it


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 18 2010, 09:30 PM~18078718
> *just did the spidle swap on my 00 town car,  now my brakes keep locking up! any one has this problem?
> *


TRY HERE SPINDLE SWAP


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

ttt for the Lincoln they cold as ice :h5:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Jul 10 2010, 07:14 PM~18012296
> *thankz dawg  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 19 2010, 04:46 PM~18084762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites of all time


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 19 2010, 03:46 PM~18084762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jul 20 2010, 03:12 PM~18095269
> *one of my favorites of all time
> *


thanks


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 20 2010, 04:44 PM~18095563
> *thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the ice cooler and the woodgrain


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

dash peice :biggrin: soon to be engraved with the next batch


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

shes feeling neglected this year. i havent had her out to much but enough to have a little fun. still one of the best feeling though.


















shhhh































































man this was the day i got it. no chrome or nothing. pulled it off the trailer. hit the was and then the shop.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

heater control panel getting engraved thats a raw cut needs fine tuned of course


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

STR8SKY AND STR8SKI 2 LETHAL LINCS


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

MESSING AROUND AFTER A SHOW (CLICK ON DA PIC)


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Jun 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17777964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 13's or 14's?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 21 2010, 09:27 PM~18106314
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 13's or 14's?
> *


13's


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 22 2010, 10:16 AM~18111093
> *13's
> *


Nice


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 21 2010, 02:59 PM~18104692
> *MESSING AROUND AFTER A SHOW (CLICK ON DA PIC)
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: THAT SHYT IS WORKIN PLAYER!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

wat size ceylinders do u got in the ass and wat modes did u have 2 do


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 21 2010, 03:59 PM~18104692
> *MESSING AROUND AFTER A SHOW (CLICK ON DA PIC)
> 
> 
> *


damn homie clownin on those fools next to you


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

sup foos just picked this lincoln up today. ill post better pics tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

STILL GOT THIS PARTS HOMIES LET ME KNOW
FENDERS FOR A 98-02 NO DENTS  O/E 75 EACH 
















INNER FENDERS FOR A 2003-08 O/E 100 PAIR








HEAD LIGHTS FRAME FOR A 98-02 O/E 40








UNDER HOOD COVER O/E 40








HOOD FOR A 98-02 PLUS GRILL O/E 150 FOR BOTH








98-02 FRONT BUMPER O/E 75









GOT FOUR DOOR HANDLES IN EXCELLENT SHAPE AND A HEADLINER FOR A 2000 WITH SUNROOF IN TAN COLOR EXCELLENT SHAPE MAKE OFFER
















CENTER COUNCIL FOR SALE 50 DOLLARS WILL SHIP AT BUYERS EXPENCE


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

2000 TOWN CAR..



























2000 TOWN CAR..


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 26 2010, 08:37 AM~18141766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I WANT TO SEE INTERIOR PICS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 24 2010, 02:41 PM~18131013
> *STILL GOT THIS PARTS HOMIES LET ME KNOW
> FENDERS FOR A 98-02 NO DENTS  O/E 75 EACH
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 26 2010, 06:24 PM~18146915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT MO'FO IS BANGIN!!! LOOKS LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 26 2010, 07:24 PM~18146915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> [/quote


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

the clean shaved look (for now)


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

HERE'S MINE..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 27 2010, 01:14 PM~18154025
> *HERE'S MINE..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 27 2010, 12:14 PM~18154025
> *HERE'S MINE..
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: badass homie! more pics!


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 27 2010, 12:14 PM~18154025
> *HERE'S MINE..
> 
> 
> ...


man that bootykit is sick my boy. i need 2 do mine like that


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

CAN I FIT A RACK LIKE THIS BUT WITH 4 BATTS ON EACH CORNER ON A 2000 TOWNCAR


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jul 27 2010, 10:47 PM~18159371
> *CAN I FIT A RACK LIKE THIS BUT WITH 4 BATTS ON EACH CORNER ON A 2000 TOWNCAR
> 
> 
> ...



no its too tight


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 26 2010, 06:33 PM~18147006
> *
> *


qvooooo edwin hows it goin bro hows the linc commin along... i miss mine


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jul 27 2010, 11:47 PM~18159371
> *CAN I FIT A RACK LIKE THIS BUT WITH 4 BATTS ON EACH CORNER ON A 2000 TOWNCAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 27 2010, 12:14 PM~18154025
> *HERE'S MINE..
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good homie


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Jul 27 2010, 11:36 PM~18159903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!  look LuxuriouS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

R.O.VILLE

Happy for you homie


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 27 2010, 10:39 PM~18159936
> *qvooooo edwin hows it goin bro  hows the linc commin along...  i miss mine
> *


80% DONE GEE :biggrin: JUST TAKING MY TIME NOW, NO RUSH  AND YOU WHAT YOU WORKING ON NOW?


----------



## elblckcspr (Feb 23, 2010)

hey man i got a 98 loincoln towncar barely starting on it got spindles for swap and all i see that a lot of you change the steeringwheel on your rides does that affects the ride or drive in anyway


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 28 2010, 08:50 AM~18162682
> *80% DONE GEE :biggrin:  JUST TAKING MY TIME NOW, NO RUSH   AND YOU WHAT YOU WORKING ON NOW?
> *


orale i got the 90 caddy just need more money n time shuld come out next yr


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 28 2010, 10:58 AM~18163080
> *orale i got  the 90 caddy just need more money n time shuld come out next yr
> *


 :0 pics homie you know the drill :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elblckcspr_@Jul 28 2010, 09:22 AM~18162839
> *hey man i got a 98 loincoln towncar barely starting on it got spindles for swap and all i see that a lot of you change the steeringwheel on your rides does that affects the ride or drive in anyway
> *


Not at all.


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Jul 27 2010, 09:53 PM~18160087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 26 2010, 04:37 PM~18141766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That´s the lockup I´m looking for!
What modifications need to be done on the T/C to achieve a lockup like that?


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Jul 27 2010, 12:17 PM~18154055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,  Not easy..  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

LOOKING TO SELL MY 98. 11,500 obo. pm me for more info or pics


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Jul 28 2010, 01:43 PM~18164914
> *LOOKING TO SELL MY 98. 11,500 obo. pm me for more info or pics
> 
> 
> ...


Interior pics?chrome undies? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 27 2010, 02:14 PM~18154025
> *HERE'S MINE..
> 
> 
> ...


homie u put it down with this one........nice work........simple .....much respect


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

:happysad: DOES ANYONE HAVE A DRIVER SIDE HEADLIGHT FOR SALE I NEED ONE ASAP!!! :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 28 2010, 02:45 PM~18165522
> *Interior pics?chrome undies? :biggrin:
> *


i'll put some up later. interior is stock black with ostrich inserts, colour matched woodgrain and muraled dash. stock undercarraige, extended uppers


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Jul 28 2010, 03:41 PM~18165927
> *i'll put some up later. interior is stock black with ostrich inserts, colour matched woodgrain and muraled dash. stock undercarraige, extended uppers
> *


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 26 2010, 07:37 AM~18141766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love it


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

My engraver finished these today. They are raw still just shaped and carved


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 28 2010, 11:16 AM~18163669
> *:0 pics homie you know the drill :biggrin:
> *


hers a sneek pic some u got in pm


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 29 2010, 01:22 AM~18171056
> *My engraver finished these today. They are raw still just shaped and carved
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

What's the woodgrain style/cut called?



> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jul 20 2010, 07:28 PM~18097072
> *shes feeling neglected this year. i havent had her out to much but enough to have a little fun. still one of the best feeling though.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 28 2010, 11:22 PM~18171056
> *My engraver finished these today. They are raw still just shaped and carved
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 29 2010, 12:38 AM~18171167
> *hers  a sneek pic some u got in pm
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 19 2010, 03:46 PM~18084762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this one??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jul 29 2010, 02:33 PM~18175407
> *what year is this one??
> *


ITS A 98 HOMIE, IT DOESNT HAVE THE BUTTONS TO OPEN THE DOOR ON TOP OF THE DOOR HANDLE, 99 AND UP HAD THEM


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2010, 01:40 PM~18175495
> *ITS A 98 HOMIE, IT DOESNT HAVE THE BUTTONS TO OPEN THE DOOR ON TOP OF THE DOOR HANDLE, 99 AND UP HAD THEM
> *


Mine is a 99 and it dont have does buttons!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 29 2010, 02:56 PM~18175680
> *Mine is a 99 and it dont have does buttons!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 DAMM THATS NEW TO ME :biggrin: THEN I DONT KNOW WHAT YEAR IT IS..... :happysad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2010, 02:01 PM~18175741
> *:0  :0 DAMM THATS NEW TO ME :biggrin: THEN I DONT KNOW WHAT YEAR IT IS..... :happysad:
> *


Hmmm!my title says its a 99 :dunno: Could it be wrong???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 29 2010, 03:10 PM~18175818
> *Hmmm!my title says its a 99 :dunno: Could it be wrong???
> *


CAUSE MINE IS A 99 AND IT HAS IT MY 2002 HAD IT AND MY 98 DIDNT :dunno: BUT WHO CARES THAT ONE IS THE ONE THAT MADE ME GET ONE


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2010, 01:30 PM~18176036
> *CAUSE MINE IS A 99 AND IT HAS IT MY 2002 HAD IT AND MY 98 DIDNT :dunno: BUT WHO CARES THAT ONE IS THE ONE THAT MADE ME GET ONE
> *


WERE THEY SIGNATURE OR EXECUTIVE SERIES???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Jul 29 2010, 03:41 PM~18176165
> *WERE THEY SIGNATURE OR EXECUTIVE SERIES???
> *


MY TWO PEARL WHITE ONCE WERE CARTIER AND MY 99 RIGHT NOW IS A CLASSIC EDITION


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2010, 02:30 PM~18176036
> *CAUSE MINE IS A 99 AND IT HAS IT MY 2002 HAD IT AND MY 98 DIDNT :dunno: BUT WHO CARES THAT ONE IS THE ONE THAT MADE ME GET ONE
> *


true who cares!!! :biggrin: I still love my Lincoln


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Jul 29 2010, 02:41 PM~18176165
> *WERE THEY SIGNATURE OR EXECUTIVE SERIES???
> *


Mine is a signature series idk if that might have something to do with it!! :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

ITS A 98 CARTIER, the buttons were not on 98 cartiers, idk if 99 and up catiers had it, but i personally dont like that, i think its too much on that area, 









before patterns straight from dealer, just added the rims and minor stripes








then i two toned it a year after and bagged it








then someone stoled it from my driveway and stripped it and keyed it so i repainted and patterned it
































then it got keyed again at my house so i re painted
it again, this was almost 5 years ago and still not done :banghead: :banghead: started remodeling my house and workin on customers rides :angry: but now back on it








speaker box and package tray
























at the HOP SHOP gettin lifted now


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2010, 04:21 PM~18177311
> *ITS A 98 CARTIER, the buttons were not on 98 cartiers, idk if 99 and up catiers had it, but i personally dont like that, i think its too much on that area,
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: "Keyed to Success" PERFECT NAME :roflmao: 






















BADASS RIDE BY THE WAY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2010, 05:21 PM~18177311
> *ITS A 98 CARTIER, the buttons were not on 98 cartiers, idk if 99 and up catiers had it, but i personally dont like that, i think its too much on that area,
> 
> 
> ...


its one of my favorites of all time  and i was right on the year :biggrin:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jul 29 2010, 08:02 PM~18178438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did the lights come from?


----------



## La Otra 65' (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jul 29 2010, 07:02 PM~18178438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice towncars :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marquez+Jul 28 2010, 02:41 PM~18164369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Otra 65'_@Jul 30 2010, 08:09 AM~18184316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jul 29 2010, 09:02 PM~18178438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Where did you get those lights?????


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 27 2010, 03:14 PM~18154025
> *HERE'S MINE..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 Fucking beautiful!!!!


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

headrest for sale one tan one grey 20 each no rips in excelent shape local only or buyer pays shipping.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Jul 29 2010, 05:47 PM~18178285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jul 27 2010, 02:14 PM~18154025
> *HERE'S MINE..
> 
> 
> ...


bitch looks nice danny


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jul 29 2010, 06:02 PM~18178438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Otra 65'_@Jul 30 2010, 09:09 AM~18184316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

AND I STILL GOTTA GET HIM CUT AND BUFFED!!  </span>


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG LOOKS GOOD HOW MUCH U PAY FOR THAT PAINT


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Aug 3 2010, 10:01 AM~18216555
> *JIMMIE_619_RIGG LOOKS GOOD HOW MUCH U PAY FOR THAT PAINT
> *


 THANKS G!!! I HAVENT POSTED IT IN SD BUMPERCHECKIN SO SHHHHH!! NAW IM PLAYIN BUT I PAID 2 RACKS PLUS I MASKED THE GRILLS AND LIGHTS GOTTA HAVE THAT UNIQUE LOOK YA KNO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Aug 3 2010, 11:10 AM~18216612
> * THANKS G!!! I HAVENT POSTED IT IN SD BUMPERCHECKIN SO SHHHHH!! NAW IM PLAYIN BUT I PAID 2 RACKS PLUS I MASKED THE GRILLS AND LIGHTS GOTTA HAVE THAT UNIQUE LOOK YA KNO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


PM ME THE NAME OF PLACE AND NUMBER


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone+Jul 30 2010, 04:27 PM~18188393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

here we go homie my favorite right now :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2010, 05:21 PM~18219698
> *here we go homie my favorite right now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS CLEAN AS HELL  *


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2010, 01:40 PM~18175495
> *ITS A 98 HOMIE, IT DOESNT HAVE THE BUTTONS TO OPEN THE DOOR ON TOP OF THE DOOR HANDLE, 99 AND UP HAD THEM
> *


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 29 2010, 04:21 PM~18177311
> *ITS A 98 CARTIER, the buttons were not on 98 cartiers, idk if 99 and up catiers had it, but i personally dont like that, i think its too much on that area,
> 
> 
> ...


its lookin good 
you must live in a ruff neighborhood :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2010, 05:21 PM~18219698
> *here we go homie my favorite right now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X2 thats a bad lincoln.whats up Edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Aug 4 2010, 11:22 AM~18226418
> *X2 thats a bad lincoln.whats up Edwin
> *


chillin doggie getting ready to come out and play with my lincoln soon :biggrin: and you?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

i miss my ghost


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 4 2010, 10:35 AM~18226521
> *chillin doggie getting ready to come out and play with my lincoln soon :biggrin: and you?
> *


same here,gettin ready to come out and play with my lincoln 2.cant wait.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHEN MY HOMIE "MUFASA" CUTT IT


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 4 2010, 11:44 AM~18226614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this ride,hopefully i will be getting another lincoln soon, i miss my old one:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Aug 4 2010, 11:56 AM~18226745
> *i love this ride,hopefully i will be getting another lincoln soon, i miss my old one:biggrin:
> *


THANKS GEE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Aug 4 2010, 11:49 AM~18226661
> *same here,gettin ready to come out and play with my lincoln 2.cant wait.
> *


ANY UPDATES ON YOURS YET?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18226614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I always liked this car realy nice homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 4 2010, 03:58 PM~18228844
> *I always liked this car realy nice homie
> *


THANKS FOR TEH GOOD COMPLAMENTS


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

fuckin a, I noticed my passenger side wiper has started grinding against the hood. I pushed back into place but it cut a croove on the edge and it keeps doing it.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Looking for some shocks to run in the back. What is everyone replacing the factory ones with ? Mines is a 2000


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Aug 5 2010, 10:16 AM~18235375
> *Looking for some shocks to run in the back. What is everyone replacing the factory ones with ? Mines is a 2000
> *


YOU DONT NEED THEM


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

im looking for a front bumper rear bumper and a rear driver side panel for my linc.if anyone knows where i can get some let me know


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2010, 06:21 PM~18219698
> *here we go homie my favorite right now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


It's still super clean


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Aug 5 2010, 08:16 AM~18235375
> *Looking for some shocks to run in the back. What is everyone replacing the factory ones with ? Mines is a 2000
> *


i have a 2000 also i just put some rancho's back there


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Aug 3 2010, 09:55 AM~18216525
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i like them head lights and that paint kinda look like my shit lol
> ...


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 6 2010, 07:24 AM~18244079
> *i like them head lights and that paint    kinda look like my shit lol
> </span>
> 
> ...




*
LOL I KNO HUH I HAVE SEEN SOME LINCS WITH THE HEADLIGHTS AND GRILL LIKE THAT BUT THATS WHY I HAD TO GO ONE STEP FURTHER AND SMOKE OUT THE LIGHTS AND PAINT PART OF THA GRILL ON THE HOOD AND TRUNK :biggrin: ......


AYE WUT SIZE RANCHERO SHOCKS DID U PUT ON YO CAR??? :dunno: I TOOK MY STOCK ONES OFF BUT IMMA PUTTEM BACK ON CUZ THE RIDE IS <span style=\'color:ORANGE\'>"BUTTERY" :biggrin: WITH THEM ON!!! IM ONLY GAININ LIKE AND INCH WITH THEM OFF N THE ASS ...BUT ID RATHER LOSE THAT INCH CUZ IMMA B DRIVIN MY SHIT EVERYWHERE!! VEGAS HERE I CUM N OCTOBER!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Aug 6 2010, 09:12 AM~18244945
> *
> LOL I KNO HUH I HAVE SEEN SOME LINCS WITH THE HEADLIGHTS AND GRILL LIKE THAT BUT THATS WHY I HAD TO GO ONE STEP FURTHER AND SMOKE OUT THE LIGHTS AND PAINT PART OF THA GRILL ON THE HOOD AND TRUNK  :biggrin: ......
> AYE WUT SIZE RANCHERO SHOCKS DID U PUT ON YO CAR??? :dunno: I TOOK MY STOCK ONES OFF BUT IMMA PUTTEM BACK ON CUZ THE RIDE IS <span style='color:ORANGE'>"BUTTERY" :biggrin: WITH THEM ON!!! IM ONLY GAININ LIKE AND INCH WITH THEM OFF N THE ASS  ...BUT ID RATHER LOSE THAT INCH CUZ IMMA B DRIVIN MY SHIT EVERYWHERE!! VEGAS HERE I CUM N OCTOBER!!! :biggrin: </span>
> *


i THINK THEY SOME 32 INCH ONES THEY WORK PRETTY COO I DRIVE MY RIDE 5 TIMES A WEEK AND IT DRIVES LIKE ITS STOCK SEP WHEN IM HITTING DA SWITCH LOL  

U CAN SEE THE SHOCK IN THIS PIC


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 6 2010, 09:58 AM~18245283
> *i THINK THEY SOME 32 INCH ONES  THEY WORK PRETTY COO I DRIVE MY RIDE 5 TIMES A WEEK AND IT DRIVES LIKE ITS STOCK  SEP WHEN IM HITTING DA SWITCH LOL </span>
> 
> U CAN SEE THE SHOCK IN THIS PIC
> ...



*

<span style=\'color:blue\'>HOW DOES IT LAY!! ANY PICS OF IT LAID?? *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 24 2009, 02:10 PM~14285153
> *Thats my homie Walt with the 06 Town car!!
> 
> 
> ...


Real clean :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

HERE IT IS LAID BEFORE I PAINTED THE BOTTOM SILVER I GOT A WISHBONE REAR SUSPENSION ( WE CALL IT TRE BONE CUS IT HAS 3 ARMS)


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 7 2010, 02:39 AM~18250168
> *HERE IT IS LAID  BEFORE I PAINTED THE BOTTOM SILVER  I GOT A WISHBONE REAR SUSPENSION ( WE CALL IT TRE BONE CUS IT HAS 3 ARMS)
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

show that tre bone suspension homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 6 2010, 11:39 PM~18250168
> *HERE IT IS LAID  BEFORE I PAINTED THE BOTTOM SILVER  I GOT A WISHBONE REAR SUSPENSION ( WE CALL IT TRE BONE CUS IT HAS 3 ARMS)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2010, 09:30 PM~18254255
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


*Definitely not too much fuc'n with this one..... True definition of cleanliness.*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2010, 07:30 PM~18254255
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2010, 08:30 PM~18254255
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


KILLING THE GAME :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 6 2010, 11:58 AM~18245283
> *i THINK THEY SOME 32 INCH ONES  THEY WORK PRETTY COO I DRIVE MY RIDE 5 TIMES A WEEK AND IT DRIVES LIKE ITS STOCK  SEP WHEN IM HITTING DA SWITCH LOL
> 
> U CAN SEE THE SHOCK IN THIS PIC
> ...



Homie post more pic's if you dont mind . I would like to see that Tre Bone suspension you have.


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2010, 07:30 PM~18254255
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jun 16 2009, 03:44 PM~14209236
> *:biggrin:  Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuk is wrong with the picture in the bottom :roflmao: :rofl: :drama:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2010, 07:30 PM~18254255
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...



:guns: :guns: :guns: killen the game on that one.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Aug 7 2010, 12:28 PM~18252638
> *show that tre bone suspension homie
> *


i aint been on but aight let me see if i can hook dat up


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 10 2010, 04:52 PM~18277282
> *i aint been on but aight let me see if i can hook dat up
> *


WHATS UP GEE


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

here it goes


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 10 2010, 03:18 PM~18277477
> *WHATS UP GEE
> *


HEY WASUP HOMIE U STILL HAVE THOSE PARTS


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

can you 3???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 10 2010, 07:35 PM~18277634
> *here it goes
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn I never seen these before...Nice fab work


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 10 2010, 05:36 PM~18277643
> *HEY WASUP HOMIE U STILL HAVE THOSE PARTS
> *


WAITING ON YOU HOMIE


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 6 2010, 10:39 PM~18250168
> *here it goes
> 
> <img src=\'http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk246/mrlethalivlife/IMG_0713.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...






<span style=\'color:blue\'>*WHY DOESNT IT LAY LOWER STROKES? COILS? OR SHOCKS? CUZ I STILL WANNA LAY.....BUT IVE NEVER SEEN THAT KINDA SETUP ON A LINCOLN!! THATS PRETTY HARD BUT Y IS THERE A THIRD ARM?? :dunno: * :dunno:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Aug 10 2010, 04:14 PM~18278057
> *can you 3???
> *



yea but i dont cus the car twist even though the frame is reinforce the window starts leakin oh and plus i got 5 tons in the back if i put some smaller tons in da back it will three like a champ


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Aug 10 2010, 05:13 PM~18278658
> *WHY DOESNT IT LAY LOWER STROKES? COILS? OR SHOCKS? CUZ I STILL WANNA LAY.....BUT IVE NEVER SEEN THAT KINDA SETUP ON A LINCOLN!! THATS PRETTY HARD BUT Y IS THERE A THIRD ARM?? :dunno:   :dunno:
> *


i like my ride to sit up so i got 5 tons in da back and the third arm keeps the car from swayin i hit the freeway ass up hiting bout 80 with the rear a lil lower then what the pics shows i have a slip yoke but the drive shaft binds because of the lower trailer arms we bout 2 do those next so the rear end wont lean the car locks at 32 inches right now but once i change the lower arms it will lock up way higher


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 10 2010, 05:32 PM~18278869
> *i like my ride to sit up so i got  5 tons in da back  and  the third arm keeps the car from swayin  i hit the freeway ass up hiting bout 80  with the rear a lil lower then what the pics shows  i have a slip yoke but the drive shaft binds because of the lower trailer arms   we bout 2 do those next so the rear end wont lean  the car locks at 32 inches right now but once i change the lower arms  it will lock up  way higher    </span>
> *



*
<span style=\'color:blue\'>
GOOD IDEA!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Aug 10 2010, 05:41 PM~18278960
> *
> 
> GOOD IDEA!! :thumbsup:
> *


 *
AND I WANNA GIVE U PROPS HOMIE U GOT THAT LINCOLN WORKIN!!! :h5: *


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2010, 06:30 AM~18282822
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

door sills and arm rests


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 11 2010, 09:04 PM~18289250
> *door sills and arm rests
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Aug 10 2010, 05:44 PM~18278994
> *
> AND I WANNA GIVE U PROPS HOMIE U GOT THAT LINCOLN WORKIN!!! :h5:
> *


thanks homie we all got them lincs workin lol


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2010, 07:30 PM~18254255
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup: :wow: 

*very nice*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 11 2010, 10:04 PM~18289250
> *door sills and arm rests
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 11 2010, 10:04 PM~18289250
> *door sills and arm rests
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow:  love it hit em hard .....love this lincoln tread


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 10 2010, 05:35 PM~18277634
> *here it goes
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: i like that ..any more pics of it swangin...


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

Can some help me with my ??? Thanx Okay I never had any problems with major bumps till now. Any time I hit a bump it activates the fuel shut off that's located in the trunk and burns my fuse under the hood(that's a 20 amp fuse) I recently put a 30amp fuse now what could be my problem since I never had this problem my car was juiced in January 2010 an now it's giving me this problem I have 2 pumps 6 batts(3 on each side) it's 1999 Lincoln t.c 
It all started when I hit this consruction bump(there fixing the roads) 
Any help will be appreciated thanx


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

The roof of my homies Towncar I'm workin on. More pics to come.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Aug 12 2010, 04:46 PM~18295727
> *The roof of my homies Towncar I'm workin on.  More pics to come.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice!!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510+Aug 10 2010, 07:26 PM~18279428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

FLASHBACKS


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2010, 05:36 PM~18304428
> *FLASHBACKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2010, 04:36 PM~18304428
> *FLASHBACKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 quit posting flashbacks and lets see the new lincoln damnit!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 13 2010, 08:56 PM~18304868
> *:0 quit posting flashbacks and lets see the new lincoln damnit!!!
> *


agreeeeeed


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

it's not finished yet...paint is done...working on the interior and setup...hopefully when it's done you guys will let me post it up in here again...just another white one... :happysad:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 13 2010, 07:56 PM~18304868
> *:0 quit posting flashbacks and lets see the new lincoln damnit!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 14 2010, 11:53 AM~18308086
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

i should be gettin 1 of these ltc's shortly


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 14 2010, 12:53 PM~18308086
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2010, 12:12 PM~18308214
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


thats you huh :biggrin:


----------



## elblckcspr (Feb 23, 2010)

WHAT color you put in it holmes looks like diamond white


> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 14 2010, 10:25 AM~18307643
> *it's not finished yet...paint is done...working on the interior and setup...hopefully when it's done you guys will let me post it up in here again...just another white one... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 14 2010, 10:53 AM~18308086
> *
> *


got pics of da lincoln on da left? got a nice lock up on it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 14 2010, 01:53 PM~18308086
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 14 2010, 02:15 PM~18308600
> *thats you huh :biggrin:
> *


nope......plan b will be here next monday


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2010, 03:08 PM~18309248
> *nope......plan b will be here next monday
> *


 :0 :0 DAMMM INDIVIDUALS DOING THE MOST WITH THEM NEW LINCOLNS :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 14 2010, 09:25 AM~18307643
> *it's not finished yet...paint is done...working on the interior and setup...hopefully when it's done you guys will let me post it up in here again...just another white one... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 14 2010, 04:25 PM~18307643
> *it's not finished yet...paint is done...working on the interior and setup...hopefully when it's done you guys will let me post it up in here again...just another white one... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 another one :0 :biggrin: Looking good.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 20 2010, 07:18 PM~17556002
> *THIS MY TOWN CAR AT THE SB SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


Daamm homie finally saw this car in persoN fuckn bad ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Aug 14 2010, 09:30 PM~18311115
> *Daamm homie finally saw this car in persoN fuckn bad ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


grab any pics of it?


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 27 2010, 07:45 PM~17627391
> *HERES THE PICTURES OF THE INTERIOR
> 
> 
> ...


Nice interior :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

any 3 wheelin pics i have a 98 getting ready to juice and i never see any of these new bodys 3 wheelin is there anything you have to do special or what pics?????


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Aug 16 2010, 08:39 PM~18328162
> *any 3 wheelin pics i have a 98 getting ready to juice and i never see any of these new bodys 3 wheelin is there anything you have to do special or what pics?????
> *


*








*


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

Can some help me with my ??? Thanx Okay I never had any problems with major bumps till now. Any time I hit a bump it activates the fuel shut off that's located in the trunk and burns my fuse under the hood(that's a 20 amp fuse) I recently put a 30amp fuse now what could be my problem since I never had this problem. my car was juiced in January 2010 an now it's giving me this problem I have 2 pumps 6 batts(3 on each side) it's 1999 Lincoln t.c 
It all started when I hit this consruction bump(there fixing the roads) 
Any help will be appreciated thanx PLEASE HELP IT'S GETTING ANNOYING. NOW WHEN I hit any bump even when it dips a little my car turns off and I have to change the fuse


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Aug 16 2010, 09:50 PM~18329131
> *Can some help me with my ??? Thanx Okay I never had any problems with major bumps till now. Any time I hit a bump it activates the fuel shut off that's located in the trunk and burns my fuse under the hood(that's a 20 amp fuse) I recently put a 30amp fuse now what could be my problem since I never had this problem.  my car was juiced in January 2010 an now it's giving me this problem I have 2 pumps 6 batts(3 on each side) it's 1999 Lincoln t.c
> It all started when I hit this consruction bump(there fixing the roads)
> Any help will be appreciated thanx PLEASE HELP IT'S GETTING ANNOYING.  NOW WHEN I hit any bump even when it dips a little my car turns off and I have to change the fuse
> *


Sounds like you have a short somewhere... look for chafed, melted, or any other type of damage to wires and start from there. Putting a larger fuse in place of what it calls for is not a good idea... it can cause more damage than is likely already present. A larger fuse allows more current then the wire/ circuit is designed to handle and can cause damage to components, modules, relays, wiring, etc. if its allowed to flow a higher amperage then designed.


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 16 2010, 11:21 PM~18329456
> *Sounds like you have a short somewhere... look for chafed, melted, or any other type of damage to wires and start from there.  Putting a larger fuse in place of what it calls for is not a good idea... it can cause more damage than is likely already present.  A larger fuse allows more current then the wire/ circuit is designed to handle and can cause damage to components, modules, relays, wiring, etc. if its allowed to flow a higher amperage then designed.
> *


Thanx hommie gonna do that 2morrow


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Aug 16 2010, 08:49 PM~18328307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Aug 16 2010, 08:49 PM~18328307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a rare pic i dont ever see people 3 wheelin there towncars!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Aug 17 2010, 09:10 AM~18332275
> *Now that is a rare pic i dont ever see people 3 wheelin there towncars!!! :cheesy:
> *


*
:wow: WHAT WE STAY ON THREE IN DAYGO I THREE WHEEL MINE EVERY DAY JUST DONT HAVE NO ONE TO VIDEO TAPE THAT SHYT BUT HERES THE HOMIE AT THE BEACH!!! :biggrin:  *


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Im getting closer to redoing the interior still need the dash and center console peices engraved, and a shitload of minty green suede (still havent decided whos sewing) Also Im gonna need new seatbelts havent figured that out yet 

heres a pic of one of the first door panel inserts


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2010, 08:30 PM~18254255
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


are those 13's on a 03?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 17 2010, 08:08 PM~18336607
> *Im getting closer to redoing the interior still need the dash and center console peices engraved, and a shitload of minty green suede (still havent decided whos sewing) Also Im gonna need new seatbelts havent figured that out yet
> 
> heres a pic of one of the first door panel inserts
> ...


Looks nice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 18 2010, 08:54 AM~18341324
> *are those 13's on a 03?
> *


no they are 13's on an 06


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 18 2010, 12:57 PM~18343515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 18 2010, 11:57 AM~18343515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 20 2006, 08:28 PM~4890249
> *midwest lincoln
> *


where can i get this bottom chrome for my lincoln?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

My TC got brken in to the night they broke the driver side window out and jacked my stereo.

I was wondering if any of you have ever changed a window?? 

if you have how hard is it??? any help would be appriciated..


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Aug 19 2010, 06:19 PM~18354897
> *My TC got brken in to the night they broke the driver side window out and jacked my stereo.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have ever changed a window??
> ...


dmn that fuckin sucks, :angry:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Aug 19 2010, 03:19 PM~18354897
> *My TC got brken in to the night they broke the driver side window out and jacked my stereo.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have ever changed a window??
> ...


Its not that bad (the front is easier than the rear)... just remove the door trim panel and the inside weather strip. Once you have all that off just support the window glass and remove the rivets by drilling them and remove the window. The only thing is when you reinstall the glass, make sure to install the front rivet before installing the rear rivet and just reverse the removal procedure to install.


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Aug 18 2010, 12:02 PM~18343554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias.. :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 18 2010, 10:35 AM~18342381
> *no they are 13's on an 06
> *


 :biggrin:show off!.........jk.lincoln lookin tight Slim...what happen to the caprice?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Aug 19 2010, 11:29 PM~18357364
> *Its not that bad (the front is easier than the rear)... just remove the door trim panel and the inside weather strip.  Once you have all that off just support the window glass and remove the rivets by drilling them and remove the window.  The only thing is when you reinstall the glass, make sure to install the front rivet before installing the rear rivet and just reverse the removal procedure to install.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Info Homie...

So do i need to order these rivets?? or can i use a nut and bolt?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Aug 20 2010, 03:04 PM~18364209
> *Thanks for the Info Homie...
> 
> So do i need to order these rivets?? or can i use a nut and bolt?
> *


I'd recommend using rivets... you can obtain the rivets locally, just make sure you use the correct size and if possible, use an air riveter.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Friday evening blues


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18366528
> *Friday evening blues
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 21 2010, 12:13 AM~18366528
> *Friday evening blues
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :guns: :machinegun: :0 :angry:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 20 2010, 09:13 PM~18366528
> *Friday evening blues
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm i no how u feel...........


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Im pissed but we'll see what happens I got a one of a kind mixed color, no possible way to match it has a glowing hue to it. The metal trims that are engraved wont match the engravers mood and the connecting trim. The blinker mirror is custom made and all messed up ya cant just buy a new one. 

Im just gonna see what the guys insurance company says he didnt just wreck my car he wrecked a work of art an expensive work of art


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 21 2010, 12:51 AM~18366800
> *Im pissed but we'll see what happens I got a one of a kind mixed color, no possible way to match it has a glowing hue to it. The metal trims that are engraved wont match the engravers mood and the connecting trim. The blinker mirror is custom made and all messed up ya cant just buy a new one.
> 
> Im just gonna see what the guys insurance company says he didnt just wreck my car he wrecked a work of art an expensive work of art
> *


ftp bro u better get that mofo to pay for ur ride...cuz if it was alrevez he be tryin to fuck u over...


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Check out the window trim how its bent upwards. Thats how deep it got pushed in


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 20 2010, 11:08 PM~18366904
> *Check out the window trim how its bent upwards. Thats how deep it got pushed in
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 20 2010, 09:51 PM~18366800
> *Im pissed but we'll see what happens I got a one of a kind mixed color, no possible way to match it has a glowing hue to it. The metal trims that are engraved wont match the engravers mood and the connecting trim. The blinker mirror is custom made and all messed up ya cant just buy a new one.
> 
> Im just gonna see what the guys insurance company says he didnt just wreck my car he wrecked a work of art an expensive work of art
> *


*Damn hope everything works out for you bro...*


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 20 2010, 11:51 PM~18366800
> *Im pissed but we'll see what happens I got a one of a kind mixed color, no possible way to match it has a glowing hue to it. The metal trims that are engraved wont match the engravers mood and the connecting trim. The blinker mirror is custom made and all messed up ya cant just buy a new one.
> 
> Im just gonna see what the guys insurance company says he didnt just wreck my car he wrecked a work of art an expensive work of art
> *


Sorry to hear about that man.


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 20 2010, 09:13 PM~18366528
> *Friday evening blues
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, fuck them putos! how'd it happen?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Aug 22 2010, 11:53 AM~18376007
> *DAMN, fuck them putos! how'd it happen?
> *


 An old guy in a suburban backed into it.


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 20 2010, 10:08 PM~18366904
> *Check out the window trim how its bent upwards. Thats how deep it got pushed in
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: Deom homie that sucks!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 22 2010, 02:35 PM~18376894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 22 2010, 11:18 PM~18380781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 23 2010, 04:53 AM~18381378
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


anyone have pic of this lincoln


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 23 2010, 05:53 AM~18381378
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THAT BITCH CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 23 2010, 01:22 AM~18380822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 23 2010, 01:23 AM~18380831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE TOO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0 FOUND THIS ON ANOTHER THREAD


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 23 2010, 10:13 AM~18383273
> *:0  :0 FOUND THIS ON ANOTHER THREAD
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I found this


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 23 2010, 10:13 AM~18383273
> *:0  :0 FOUND THIS ON ANOTHER THREAD
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 woooooow!!! thas what im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 23 2010, 10:13 AM~18383273
> *:0  :0 FOUND THIS ON ANOTHER THREAD
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez+Aug 23 2010, 07:07 PM~18386189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> LINCKING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 23 2010, 10:13 AM~18383273
> *:0  :0 FOUND THIS ON ANOTHER THREAD
> 
> 
> ...


she is sexxxxxxxxxxxxy.. nice car who ever owns it..


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's Mine.......


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 22 2010, 11:26 PM~18380862
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 23 2010, 10:13 AM~18383273
> *:0  :0 FOUND THIS ON ANOTHER THREAD
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to update mine


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Aug 23 2010, 09:59 PM~18387928
> *Here's Mine.......
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Anybody have door panel clips for a 2000 for sale??


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 23 2010, 10:59 AM~18383665
> *I found this
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 22 2010, 03:09 PM~18377073
> *An old guy in a suburban backed into it.
> *


did u bitch slap him wen it happend?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

*THE BIGG HOMIE CHINA MAN'S TOWN CAR*


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 23 2010, 10:59 AM~18383665
> *I found this
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That's the shit!!


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 23 2010, 10:59 AM~18383665
> *I found this
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :drama: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

*THE BIGG HOMIE CHINA MAN'S TOWN CAR*
































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 23 2010, 08:49 PM~18389225
> *THE BIGG HOMIE CHINA MAN'S TOWN CAR
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> *THE BIGG HOMIE CHINA MAN'S TOWN CAR*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 23 2010, 06:37 PM~18387670
> *she is sexxxxxxxxxxxxy.. nice car who ever owns it..
> *


I own it Fred from StraightGame car Club San Diego.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Aug 24 2010, 11:17 AM~18393084
> *I own it Fred from StraightGame car Club San Diego.
> *


ITS BEAUTIFUL HOMIE  NICE JOB ON IT


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Aug 24 2010, 10:17 AM~18393084
> *I own it Fred from StraightGame car Club San Diego.
> *


nice ride and she performs :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Aug 24 2010, 09:26 AM~18393161
> *nice ride and she performs :thumbsup:
> *



*SHE WAS LOOKIN PRETTY AND WORKIN OUT THERE ON SUNDAY G!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Aug 24 2010, 10:29 AM~18393186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lincryder (Aug 7, 2010)

wats up homies does anybody wanna trade a 98,99,00 stuck ride or juice for mine see my topic for more info or pm me thanx homies


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=557498


on any 98+ ltc trade for my ls


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

does anyone have info on the 03 and up front end swap on these...like if you keep the 98-02 core support and bolt on the 03 and up header panel or do you have to swap it all...core support,header panel,and radiator...i got everything to do it waiting on my core support...but i sold my whole front clip now im thinking i shoulda kept my old core support cause it look like the radiator mount diff on 03 and up...any info would be appreciated...


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 23 2010, 08:49 PM~18389225
> *THE BIGG HOMIE CHINA MAN'S TOWN CAR
> 
> 
> ...


are the rims copper plated or powder coated?


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 23 2010, 08:49 PM~18389225
> *THE BIGG HOMIE CHINA MAN'S TOWN CAR
> 
> 
> ...


are the rims copper plated or powder coated?


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 09:00 PM~18398572
> *are the rims copper plated or powder coated?
> *


DARK ORANGE ANODIZED


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Aug 24 2010, 10:41 PM~18398368
> *does anyone have info on the 03 and up front end swap on these...like if you keep the 98-02 core support and bolt on the 03 and up header panel or do you have to swap it all...core support,header panel,and radiator...i got everything to do it waiting on my core support...but i sold my whole front clip now im thinking i shoulda kept my old core support cause it look like the radiator mount diff on 03 and up...any info would be appreciated...
> *


hoodlatch is diffrent also.....it mounts in a diffrent place......just build the radiator brackets


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 23 2010, 11:59 AM~18383665
> *I found this
> 
> 
> ...


Two different Cars .....

top one straight game c.c .....


lower one Cant stop wont stop c.c


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 25 2010, 10:18 AM~18402202
> *hoodlatch is diffrent also.....it mounts in a diffrent place......just build the radiator brackets
> *


thanks bro good point i should have noticed that...my radiator support comes in tomorrow so im going to build the brackets to hold the radiator and be on my way... :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Aug 25 2010, 02:25 PM~18403282
> *thanks bro good point i should have noticed that...my radiator support comes in tomorrow so im going to build the brackets to hold the radiator and be on my way... :cheesy:
> *


or u can weld the lower part of the 98-00 core support to the 03-09 core support and u wont need to make anyting....i havent done it yet but looks like it will work


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

:angry:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 25 2010, 12:40 PM~18403404
> *or u can weld the lower part of the 98-00 core support to the 03-09 core support and u wont need to make anyting....i havent done it yet but looks like it will work
> *


yea i woulda done that but i sold my front clip before i realized the core support didnt have no lower half...guess ill build it...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

STRAIGHTGAME SANDIEGO CC. :biggrin:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGREGAL_@Aug 26 2010, 12:56 PM~18412370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SGREGAL_@Aug 26 2010, 11:56 AM~18412370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Aug 23 2010, 09:59 PM~18387928
> *Here's Mine.......
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good groc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 29 2010, 11:50 PM~18437995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 11:00 PM~18398572
> *are the rims copper plated or powder coated?
> *


THAT LINCOLN NICE CHINA :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Aug 24 2010, 02:17 PM~18393084
> *I own it Fred from StraightGame car Club San Diego.
> *


nice ride brah


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 30 2010, 09:05 AM~18439996
> *
> *


qvvoo edwin hows it goin bro


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

and she sportin a new setup.....pull up on it.....double to the front and back....cant wait to see switch seesaw that bitch


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2010, 12:19 PM~18441647
> *and she sportin a new setup.....pull up on it.....double to the front and back....cant wait to see switch seesaw that bitch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 30 2010, 02:02 PM~18441531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is nice


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 30 2010, 12:01 PM~18441031
> *qvvoo edwin  hows it goin bro
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE AND YOU? HOW YOU BEEN....


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 30 2010, 02:02 PM~18441531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## KEN DOGG (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## KEN DOGG (Feb 23, 2010)

for sale


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KEN DOGG+Aug 30 2010, 07:02 PM~18444136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

armrests


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 30 2010, 01:30 PM~18442349
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE AND YOU? HOW YOU BEEN....
> *


orale sounds good , doin good cant complain


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

I PICKED UP THIS . THIS WEEKEND 03 DOING A FRAME SWAP :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 20 2010, 11:13 PM~18366528
> *Friday evening blues
> 
> 
> ...


Damn what happened?


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

a little something something.. 

 


















[/quote]


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> a little something something..


[/quote]
NICE


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Aug 25 2010, 05:15 PM~18405729
> *yea i woulda done that but i sold my front clip before i realized the core support didnt have no lower half...guess ill build it...
> *


cut your 98-02 core support in half,make some brakets to your lower core support to the frame(L-shaped brackets).you should be able to bolt your 03+ header panel up without a problem......after all thats done,you drill some holes with self tapping bolts on top so you can bolt up them brackets that pull your radiator against the 03 core support


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Anybody got a link to a parts topic? Need a transmission pan


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 31 2010, 08:39 PM~18454783
> *Anybody got a link to a parts topic? Need a transmission pan
> *


Let me guess you had a drop down in your pan.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 found this on individuals topic :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BEFORE THE FRONT END SWAP...


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MASCORRO_@Dec 14 2006, 05:34 PM~6761775
> *02 POLK COUNTY TOWN CAR
> 
> 
> ...


them 14's?


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Aug 31 2010, 11:00 AM~18450804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of these 2?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> > *THE BIGG HOMIE CHINA MAN'S TOWN CAR*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2010, 04:43 PM~18445696
> *I PICKED UP THIS . THIS WEEKEND 03 DOING A FRAME SWAP  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and clean. I'm definitely feeling these newer body styles :biggrin: More pics when your done please


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Sep 1 2010, 03:23 PM~18462154
> *BEFORE THE FRONT END SWAP...
> 
> 
> ...


do u have a picture after the switch Homie


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Sep 2 2010, 01:34 PM~18471369
> *do u have a picture after the switch Homie
> *


IM STILL NOT DONE BUT HERE WHERE IM AT NOW....


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MORE PICS UNDER MY TOPIC SHOWING HOW TO DO THE CONVERSION


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Aug 23 2010, 07:59 PM~18387928
> *Here's Mine.......
> 
> 
> ...


nice start Homie I like the lift in the rear no ****


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Sep 2 2010, 02:41 PM~18471431
> *IM STILL NOT DONE BUT HERE WHERE IM AT NOW....
> 
> 
> ...


looks like its turning out great Homie was that front cap high


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BOUGHT ALL THE PARTS ON EBAY WASNT TO BAD...


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 1 2010, 01:25 PM~18461172
> *:0 found this on individuals topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


goes hard in da paint looks even better in person suede da whole nine yards


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Sep 2 2010, 03:17 PM~18471735
> *goes hard in da paint looks even better in person suede da whole nine yards
> *


i did mine too like that :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

my 98 linconln tc almost done bring it back out soon :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

are the 2002 lincs all digital,.,.

iv seen that the 98 .,,.99.,,.have needle gages,.,.  

are there some years that make em all digital,.,.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 2 2010, 05:48 PM~18472572
> *are the 2002 lincs all digital,.,.
> 
> iv seen that the 98  .,,.99.,,.have needle gages,.,.
> ...


nope....the new ones are both ...... and 06 and up have speed and tachometer


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Sep 1 2010, 07:39 PM~18464743
> *any more pics of these 2?
> *


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Sep 3 2010, 09:02 AM~18478031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

5g takes it tranny dont shift to 3rd 93000.mil thats a give away price


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here are some of the last pictures I took of my TC before I dropped it off at SHOW STATUS CUSTOMS for a full make over... 
































Will post pictures of the make over soon...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Sep 3 2010, 07:03 PM~18481715
> *Here are some of the last pictures I took of my TC before I dropped it off at SHOW STATUS CUSTOMS for a full make over...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 HE IS THE MAN JUAN GETS DOWN GEE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Sep 3 2010, 06:03 PM~18481715
> *Here are some of the last pictures I took of my TC before I dropped it off at SHOW STATUS CUSTOMS for a full make over...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO WHAT SIZE RIM ON IT


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

Sup fellas, anyways i saw this grill at this website....
















What u guys think?

Heres the website.. http://www.lincolnsonline.com/forum/showthread.php?p=600557


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 3 2010, 06:04 PM~18481721
> *
> :0  :0 HE IS THE MAN JUAN GETS DOWN GEE
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Sep 3 2010, 09:34 PM~18483136
> *NICE BRO WHAT SIZE RIM ON IT
> *


Thanks bro and there 13's 88 spokes real D's


----------



## Chubasco75 (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice car!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

KROME65 HERES THE PICS HOMIE, CANDY LIME GREEN DOGGIE :biggrin: 
CANDY AND CHROME
























































THE ROOF
























FROM THE BACK


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Sep 3 2010, 06:03 PM~18481715
> *Here are some of the last pictures I took of my TC before I dropped it off at SHOW STATUS CUSTOMS for a full make over...
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites right here.
post up pics when you get it done


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.lincolnsonline.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70011


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 4 2010, 12:21 PM~18486502
> *KROME65 HERES THE PICS HOMIE, CANDY LIME GREEN DOGGIE :biggrin:
> CANDY AND CHROME
> 
> ...


that green one clownin i seen it on youtube clean car homie


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Sep 2 2010, 03:48 PM~18472570
> *my 98 linconln tc almost done  bring it back out soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

NEW TO THE T/C FAM JUST PICKED IT UP YESTERDAY.








NEEDS LITTLE WORK OR SHOULD I SAY NEEDS MY TOUCH.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicemen_@Sep 2 2010, 03:29 AM~18467951
> *Nice and clean. I'm definitely feeling these newer body styles    :biggrin:  More pics when your done please
> *


hell yea i watting for the frame


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

slim looks like sumbody is wrkn on a look alike twin on ur car in ur town 2 bad they months away from what u already rollin :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MANIACOS 







.


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Sep 4 2010, 12:35 PM~18486558
> *one of my favorites right here.
> post up pics when you get it done
> *


Thanks bro and I will... :biggrin:


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

still working on it but she's almost done......


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

just pickd this one up friday nice clean start


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Sep 3 2010, 11:02 AM~18478031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NL PISO_@Sep 3 2010, 11:42 PM~18483201
> *Sup fellas, anyways i saw this grill at this website....
> 
> 
> ...


I like it ,but it doesn't look as good as the factory grill for some reason.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Sep 6 2010, 11:01 AM~18497381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u know how it gose....he wont be able to fuck with this one gaaaa-ruunnn-teeedddd....from tha paint to tha wheels all brand-new


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

My 01 daily


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 7 2010, 04:30 AM~18504574
> *u know how it gose....he wont be able to fuck with this one gaaaa-ruunnn-teeedddd....from tha paint to tha wheels all brand-new
> *


chuuuch


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Sep 4 2010, 03:30 PM~18487043
> *that green one clownin i seen it on youtube clean car homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE, TOO BAD IT WENT TO MAIMI  BUT I GOT SOMETHING COMMING AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 7 2010, 04:46 AM~18504528
> *I like it ,but it doesn't look as good as the factory grill for some reason.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

still working on her...just takeing my time.. :happysad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yea im laughfing to but im serious....so bring ya wallet and ya note pad ima show ya how its done.....built bysouthside customs


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

AT IT AGAIN THIS PAST WEEKEND


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 8 2010, 10:05 AM~18514188
> *AT IT AGAIN THIS PAST WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 6 2010, 11:28 PM~18503865
> *i like!!!
> *


buy me 4500


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 8 2010, 09:05 AM~18514188
> *AT IT AGAIN THIS PAST WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


whats the link homie..i want to check it out.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 07:44 AM~18513744
> *yea im laughfing to but im serious....so bring ya wallet and ya note pad ima show ya how its done.....built bysouthside customs
> *


 :0 :0 YOU GOT HATERS TOO? I GOT ME ONE TOO DOGG, BUT I AINT NEW TO THIS EITHER


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 8 2010, 10:05 AM~18514188
> *AT IT AGAIN THIS PAST WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 1 2010, 11:58 PM~18467121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the name of this color :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 8 2010, 01:26 PM~18515540
> *:0  :0 YOU GOT HATERS TOO? I GOT ME ONE TOO DOGG, BUT I AINT NEW TO THIS EITHER
> *


i wouldnt say hater.....just a person that likes the way i do things and wishes he could do the same :uh: .....im just say this to him "you have enough buckets....build sumthin worthy of that plaque u reppin"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 01:06 PM~18516269
> *i wouldnt say hater.....just a person that likes the way i do things and wishes he could do the same :uh: .....im just say this to him "you have enough buckets....build sumthin worthy of that plaque u reppin"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: really? fool u wana go there im done here see ya on the streets . lets see who is who 









:biggrin: :biggrin: just bring it :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2010, 03:23 PM~18516410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: really? fool u wana go there im done here see ya on the streets . lets see who is who
> 
> 
> ...


***** really!!!! u been pm'in my homie tell'em to tell me your car will be out by the end of the year....i dont give a fuck homie......das on u....and i know who tha fuck i am....there was never any question.........but like u said "see u in tha streets" if thats the case may as well add the shows toy drives parade cruz spots parkin lots.....where ever i see ya u gettin all twelve batteries .....that bitch better be clean


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 8 2010, 11:05 AM~18514188
> *AT IT AGAIN THIS PAST WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 8 2010, 04:48 PM~18516575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 03:06 PM~18516269
> *i wouldnt say hater.....just a person that likes the way i do things and wishes he could do the same :uh: .....im just say this to him "you have enough buckets....build sumthin worthy of that plaque u reppin"
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 8 2010, 09:29 AM~18515132
> *whats the link homie..i want to check it out.
> *



:biggrin: 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QNtBIo1m4vE?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QNtBIo1m4vE?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

I GOTTA GET MY SHIT DONE...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 01:06 PM~18516269
> *i wouldnt say hater.....just a person that likes the way i do things and wishes he could do the same :uh: .....im just say this to him "you have enough buckets....build sumthin worthy of that plaque u reppin"
> *


CORECTION MY FREIND , U HAVE A "BOPPER"
DEFINITION .
BOPPER :noun; someone that wants to swang on yo shit, or has to try and be like you because they aint u ...........

B-O-P-P-E-R " BOPPER""

TOO BAD ITS A DUDE AND NOT A CHICK!

DONT EVEN SWEAT EM HOMIE, JUS GIVE EM SOMETHIN AND SOMEBODY TO LOOK UP TO. YOU KNOW THATS HOW IT IS IN GREAT STATE OF TX. SUCKAS ALWAYS TRYIN TO DO AND BE SOMEBODY ELSE . CANT DO SHIT ON THEY OWN, AND OR COME UP WITH THEY OWN IDEAS.

IT'S A "I" THANG 1 SURPRISED U AINT USED TO IT BY NOW!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 8 2010, 05:47 PM~18517601
> *CORECTION MY FREIND , U HAVE A "BOPPER"
> DEFINITION .
> BOPPER :noun; someone that has to be like you because thye aint u ...........
> ...


its not that hes building tha same car as mine.....it that he hasent been on layitlow in a minute then he pops up in all the topics that i frequent and post that he bought a 2003 lincoln town car and it his new project......i was like cool....then i get a text from a homie sayin streeshow said his car will be done befor the end of the year..... tell somebody.....well who the fuck els is building a newer towncar here in houston.... if u gonna build it dont build it cuz u buildin it for me build it cuz its what u want.....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 03:57 PM~18517685
> *its not that hes  building tha same car as mine.....it that he hasent been on layitlow in a minute then he pops up in all the topics that i frequent and post that he bought a 2003 lincoln town car and it his new project......i was like cool....then i get a text from a homie sayin streeshow said his car will be done befor the end of the year..... tell somebody.....well who the fuck els is building a newer towncar here in houston.... if u gonna build it dont build it cuz u buildin it for me build it cuz its what u want.....
> *


he was probly gone while u were down waitin to see wut u were gonna do..........

b........o.........p............p............e.................r


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Individualsms
slimonthabumperrrrrr==== WHAT UP UNCLE WALT


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

2001........MY 2000 TOWN CAR ON 20"ZZZ....


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 8 2010, 01:48 PM~18516575
> *
> 
> 
> ...



POETRY IN MOTION


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 8 2010, 09:12 PM~18519424
> *POETRY IN MOTION
> *


x2 i luv it


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 8 2010, 10:12 PM~18519424
> *POETRY IN MOTION
> *


hell yea beautiful :wow:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

NICE MOFO RIDES


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 9 2010, 12:23 PM~18525014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 9 2010, 02:23 PM~18525014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Seen this in L.A. this past weekend.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

This past Spring in Las Vegas.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@Sep 6 2010, 09:49 PM~18503260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 9 2010, 04:48 PM~18526161
> *heres mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

i have a couple of 03+ lincoln towncar parts forsale.trunk,both taillights,the chrome section that goes on the trunk with reverse lights and wiring harness,pm me if you need anything.will ship cheap.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Sep 9 2010, 07:16 PM~18527710
> *i have a couple of 03+ lincoln towncar parts forsale.trunk,both taillights,the chrome section that goes on the trunk with reverse lights and wiring harness,pm me if you need anything.will ship cheap.
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 9 2010, 02:40 PM~18526555
> *
> *


I still have a lot to do to it but its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 9 2010, 11:31 PM~18530238
> *I still have a lot to do to it but its getting there :biggrin:
> *


take ur time homie quality is key


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Sep 9 2010, 06:16 PM~18527710
> *i have a couple of 03+ lincoln towncar parts forsale.trunk,both taillights,the chrome section that goes on the trunk with reverse lights and wiring harness,pm me if you need anything.will ship cheap.
> *


X2 I GOT IT TOO :happysad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 10 2010, 10:35 AM~18533981
> *
> take ur time homie quality is key
> *


yess sir...I always wanted one of this Lincoln's and I finally got one at the beginning of this year but it needed a lot of work slowly its getting there..one day ill have a clean ass ride like y'all :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TC BUMP


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

MIGHT BE A REPOST :happysad: ...MY OLD TC


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

SHITS FUNNY!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LQgMrlGvdc&feature=related


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

heres another pic of mine tc.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 12 2010, 11:22 AM~18547429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 10 2010, 12:31 AM~18530238
> *I still have a lot to do to it but its getting there :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Hopping while wearing a wash cloth on his head, and a dress. :0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LQgMrlGvdc&feature=related


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Sep 13 2010, 04:50 AM~18553134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THERE GOING TO START DRIVING TOWN CARS INTO BUILDINGS...THIS WAY HE HAS AN EXCUSE FOR HAVING 12 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK... :roflmao:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Sep 13 2010, 06:50 AM~18553134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he gots a donk too :0


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 13 2010, 10:21 AM~18554358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 13 2010, 02:28 PM~18555610
> *
> *


what up homie?


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 13 2010, 12:28 PM~18555610
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 13 2010, 02:30 PM~18556195
> *what up homie?
> *


JUST BUILDING MY LINCOLN HOMIE WAITING ON MY CHROME NOW :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 13 2010, 09:21 AM~18554358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 14 2010, 06:33 AM~18562866
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: thanks homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

LOS ANGELES PICK UP ONLY WILL SHIPED AT BUYERS EXPENCE
FENDERS FOR A 98-02 NO DENTS  O/E 100 FOR BOTH 
















INNER FENDERS FOR A 2003-08 O/E 100 PAIR








HEAD LIGHTS FRAME FOR A 98-02 O/E 40








UNDER HOOD COVER O/E 40








HOOD FOR A 98-02 PLUS GRILL O/E 100 FOR BOTH








98-02 FRONT BUMPER O/E 50


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

GETTING CLOSER...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 15 2010, 01:23 PM~18576060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 15 2010, 12:23 PM~18576060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: is it me or is the bottom piece of the front bumper cut off in the second pic?? guessing it was getting smashed while hopping :dunno:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 15 2010, 03:23 PM~18576060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 15 2010, 02:23 PM~18576060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 15 2010, 01:23 PM~18576060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 15 2010, 01:23 PM~18576060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass homie!!


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

*TTT for the TCs*


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

HAD A QUESTION I GOT A 02 T/C THE DOOR MOLDING (CHROME) ARE THEY SCREWED ON OR STICK ON? I DON'T WANNA MESS WITH THEM TILL I FIND OUT.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 15 2010, 01:23 PM~18576060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...................THAT SHIT PRETTY


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_ALL MOST DONE WIT MY LADIES RIDE 
_


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

lethalsdaname[/i]@Sep 15 2010 said:


> [/b]


I KNO REGO MAD THEN SHIT RIGHT ABOUT NOW...THAT BLUE GRILL AND TRIM SET THAT SHIT OFF... :roflmao:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Sep 15 2010, 08:56 PM~18578510
> *...................THAT SHIT PRETTY
> *


x2


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

lethalsdaname[/i]@Sep 15 2010 said:


> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good you should try takin apart the headlight to do the anodized/candy blue affect on them too


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Sep 15 2010, 08:55 PM~18578490
> *HAD A QUESTION I GOT A 02 T/C THE DOOR MOLDING (CHROME) ARE THEY SCREWED ON OR STICK ON? I DON'T WANNA MESS WITH THEM TILL I FIND OUT.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Sep 16 2010, 09:22 PM~18586769
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


mine have clips


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Sep 15 2010, 08:32 PM~18580028
> *I KNO REGO MAD THEN SHIT RIGHT ABOUT NOW...THAT BLUE GRILL AND TRIM SET THAT SHIT OFF... :roflmao:
> *


ACTUALLY HE HELP ME DO IT BUT YEA HE WAS LIKE DAM I SHOULD HAVE DONE THAT LOL


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Sep 15 2010, 06:55 PM~18578490
> *HAD A QUESTION I GOT A 02 T/C THE DOOR MOLDING (CHROME) ARE THEY SCREWED ON OR STICK ON? I DON'T WANNA MESS WITH THEM TILL I FIND OUT.
> *


pretty sure its 3mm tape bro


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Just got me a 98 TC!!!! :biggrin: Its going to be my daily should i put 13" or 14"? Ill be driving it 70miles round trip from my house to work


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

my tc sep up :happysad:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 17 2010, 09:33 AM~18590198
> *Just got me a 98 TC!!!! :biggrin: Its going to be my daily should i put 13" or 14"? Ill be driving it 70miles round trip from my house to work
> *


14 WOULD BE GOOD HOMIE  LESS GRINDING SPECIALLY FOR A DAILY


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 17 2010, 06:18 AM~18589297
> *mine have clips
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Sep 17 2010, 10:23 AM~18590132
> *pretty sure its 3mm tape bro
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 17 2010, 08:19 AM~18590102
> *ACTUALLY HE HELP ME DO IT  BUT YEA HE WAS LIKE DAM I SHOULD HAVE DONE THAT  LOL
> *


HE NEED TO DO HIS BIGBODY LIKE THAT WITH THE BLACK CROME PAINT ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 17 2010, 11:26 AM~18591016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 17 2010, 12:41 PM~18591874
> *NICE
> *


 :thumbsup: still more to come..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 17 2010, 02:33 PM~18592250
> *:thumbsup: still more to come..
> *


KEEP US UPDATED HOMIE :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD SO FAR


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 17 2010, 02:07 PM~18592487
> *KEEP US UPDATED HOMIE :biggrin:  LOOKS GOOD SO FAR
> *


qvvoooo edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 17 2010, 03:23 PM~18592616
> *qvvoooo edwin
> *


CHILLIN PERRO :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 17 2010, 02:46 PM~18592790
> *CHILLIN PERRO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 17 2010, 02:07 PM~18592487
> *KEEP US UPDATED HOMIE :biggrin:  LOOKS GOOD SO FAR
> *


thanks bro....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 17 2010, 08:33 AM~18590198
> *Just got me a 98 TC!!!! :biggrin: Its going to be my daily should i put 13" or 14"? Ill be driving it 70miles round trip from my house to work
> *


can't go wrong with 13s :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 17 2010, 07:06 PM~18593937
> *can't go wrong with 13s :biggrin:
> *


I know rite!!! How hard was to put urs on? did you swap the spindles?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 17 2010, 05:57 PM~18593584
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THE BEST ONE I HAVE SEEN


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 17 2010, 06:10 PM~18593968
> *I know rite!!! How hard was to put urs on? did you swap the spindles?
> *


I didn't do the spindle swap..but plan to before I do the chrome undies :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

some t.c's from san diego


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 17 2010, 06:57 PM~18593584
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 18 2010, 12:58 AM~18596412
> *some t.c's from san diego
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS JUST TOO SICK


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2010, 12:15 PM~18597982
> *THIS CAR IS JUST TOO SICK
> *


x2


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 15 2010, 03:23 PM~18576060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 18 2010, 12:00 AM~18596424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice town cars!!!


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 17 2010, 04:57 PM~18593584
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:0 :0 :wow: :wow: niceeeeeeeeeee town cars


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 18 2010, 12:58 AM~18596412
> *some t.c's from san diego
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 18 2010, 10:15 AM~18597982
> *THIS CAR IS JUST TOO SICK
> *


qvoo edwin


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 17 2010, 01:57 PM~18593584
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> my lincoln at ''o'' fest :wow:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 17 2010, 08:33 AM~18590198
> *Just got me a 98 TC!!!! :biggrin: Its going to be my daily should i put 13" or 14"? Ill be driving it 70miles round trip from my house to work
> *


50 miles round trip every day, 13s :biggrin:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 21 2010, 07:46 AM~18620384
> *50 miles round trip every day, 13s  :biggrin:
> *


yeap me too :0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 21 2010, 08:46 AM~18620384
> *50 miles round trip every day, 13s  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

tt


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 17 2010, 07:57 PM~18593584
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


What the........


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Sep 21 2010, 06:15 PM~18625951
> *What the........
> *


sup foool


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 21 2010, 09:16 PM~18625969
> *sup foool
> *


I want some Dennys!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Sep 21 2010, 06:59 PM~18626335
> *I want some Dennys!! :biggrin:
> *


fly on over bro


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

I seen a few pics i dont know where of a 98-02 town car that was silver and had diff color kandy patterns all over , any one got pics of it?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Sep 21 2010, 10:45 PM~18627711
> *I seen a few pics i dont know where of a 98-02 town car that was silver and had diff color kandy patterns all over , any one got pics of it?
> *


this one?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

n e trunk pics


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 22 2010, 08:26 AM~18630138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my *****


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

quote=61 Impala on 3,Aug 4 2008, 10:47 AM~11253333]
Here ya go. Keep in mind both these cars have 4 links not stock suspension.  




































[/quote]
Where can i get a four link suspension like this


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> quote=61 Impala on 3,Aug 4 2008, 10:47 AM~11253333]
> Here ya go. Keep in mind both these cars have 4 links not stock suspension.


Where can i get a four link suspension like this
[/quote]
...... :wow: ...CLEANNNNNNN


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

98-02 FRONT BUMPER O/E 50


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

My 02 Linc on 14's


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 23 2010, 12:06 PM~18643073
> *98-02 FRONT BUMPER O/E 50
> 
> 
> ...


pm me price for just the passenger side fender shipped to texas.thanks


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

this is the same door that was crumpled. Gotta put it back on and blend and Im probably gonna add patterns down the sides


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> quote=61 Impala on 3,Aug 4 2008, 10:47 AM~11253333]
> Here ya go. Keep in mind both these cars have 4 links not stock suspension.


Where can i get a four link suspension like this
[/quote]
*i always though dat purple lincoln was da sheeeeeet!!!!!!! but im feelin dem both* :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Sep 23 2010, 05:25 PM~18646381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you fixed that thing came out good, i don't know if i would ve taken the time to fix it any reason you didn't just get another door.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 23 2010, 06:56 PM~18646691
> *damn you fixed that thing came out good, i don't know if i would ve taken the time to fix it any reason you didn't just get another door.
> *


x2 that came out really good!


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 23 2010, 06:56 PM~18646691
> *damn you fixed that thing came out good, i don't know if i would ve taken the time to fix it any reason you didn't just get another door.
> *


 Thanks I knew I could fix it and pocket the extra loot lol its just metal I tacked and pulled about 200 times and then dollied and hammered the metal back into shape then blocked and primed about 5 times


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 05:15 AM~18629787
> *this one?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Sep 23 2010, 11:10 PM~18648073
> *any more pics? thats it
> *


i dont have any of it.......there are a few in this topic but twards the front


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

anybody ever have there ignition lock to were the key wont turn


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 24 2010, 10:09 AM~18650750
> *anybody ever have there ignition lock  to were the key wont turn
> *


try shakin steering wheel left to right or hold it to the left and try to turn key. that happens to me from time to time


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 24 2010, 08:09 AM~18650750
> *anybody ever have there ignition lock  to were the key wont turn
> *


SHIT MINE TURN WID OUT THE KEY...WHOOPS DID I SAY THAT OUT LOUD...SOME TIME IT THE STEERING WHEEL LOCK AND IF IT NOT THAT POP THE IGN OUT AND GET A NEW KEY CYLINDER


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Sep 23 2010, 03:37 PM~18644384
> *pm me price for just the passenger side fender shipped to texas.thanks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> Where can i get a four link suspension like this


*i always though dat purple lincoln was da sheeeeeet!!!!!!! but im feelin dem both* :thumbsup:
[/quote]

This one too


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 17 2010, 10:58 PM~18596412
> *some t.c's from san diego
> 
> 
> ...



*
DAMN !!!! :wow: THATS A SEXY ASS BLUE ONE!!!! :biggrin: WE DOIN OUT HERE N DAYGO WIT THESE TOWNCARS THATS ONLY A COUPLE OF THEM FROM OUT HERE !!!!! GOOD LOOKN ON ALL THEM PICS PLAYER!!!  *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 24 2010, 08:03 AM~18650701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 24 2010, 02:37 PM~18653513
> *Badass!!
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks homie...


----------



## La Otra 65' (Mar 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by La Otra 65'_@Jul 30 2010, 09:09 AM~18184316
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Looking For a 1964 impala for Trade. .


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 26 2010, 01:01 PM~18665261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGiLwhB8W4


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 26 2010, 04:01 PM~18665261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Props


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

02 TC i picked up about a month ago for under $2k


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 26 2010, 06:17 PM~18667200
> *02 TC i picked up about a month ago for under $2k
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

one of the quarks of workin at a dealer :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Half done about 
used all the damaged parts nothing replaced.....saved the engraved trim blended into the mural inside the door jamb... pocketed the insurance money 

Im gonna start laying out the patterns this week


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MY 99 TOWN CAR WHEN I GOT IT.. BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 07:56 PM~18668176
> *MY 99 TOWN CAR WHEN I GOT IT.. BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Can't wait to see this one. That's a bad ass color


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 26 2010, 10:41 PM~18668704
> *:wow:  Can't wait to see this one. That's a bad ass color
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 09:15 PM~18669060
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 09:56 PM~18668176
> *MY 99 TOWN CAR WHEN I GOT IT.. BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good homie,


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

*TTT for the TCs*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 26 2010, 03:01 PM~18665261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NL PISO_@Sep 27 2010, 09:18 PM~18676890
> *TTT for the TCs
> *


 :nicoderm: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*OUTSIDERS C.C HAWAII*


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 03:16 PM~18693564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very KLEAN!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 01:16 PM~18693564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 04:16 PM~18693564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: clean


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 04:16 PM~18693564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MOTIVATION HOMIE LOOKS GREAT
I PICK THIS ONE UP A FEW WEEKS AGO


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

i got a question how can i get a hight lock up (front) on my 98 tc....


----------



## Brow~N~flunC (Mar 18, 2009)

2000 TOWNCAR WIT CANDY GREEN W/ HI~LITES


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brow~N~flunC_@Sep 30 2010, 02:44 PM~18702655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did u do to tha paint.....im sorry homie but that looks very bad :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Opinions on the wheel well trim? Personally I think it looks kinda hokey, 90s euro tack on. I seen a stock car with chrome rockers, same thoughts.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 1 2010, 09:41 AM~18710087
> *Opinions on the wheel well trim?  Personally I think it looks kinda hokey, 90s euro tack on.  I seen a stock car with chrome rockers, same thoughts.
> *


The fender trim can make your wheel wheels rusty if you live somewhere were you have winters.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Sep 29 2010, 07:05 PM~18696801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

I need a set of valve covers and a steering wheel, anyone?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Brow~N~flunC_@Sep 30 2010, 12:44 PM~18702655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why do the front wheels stick out so much?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 1 2010, 10:36 AM~18710803
> *Why do the front wheels stick out so much?
> *


looks like he used spacers, some real thick spacers :happysad:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

HOW CAN I GET A HIGH LOCK UP (FRONT) I GOT A 98


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

started the patterns


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 11 2009, 08:29 PM~12978001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this? like that continental kit in the bak


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

posting this up for a club brother. 

Parting out a town cart 03 + all body parst and interior up for sale . let me know what u need, ill get you prices.


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 3 2010, 09:24 PM~18726899
> *posting this up for a club brother.
> 
> Parting out a town cart 03 + all body parst and interior up for sale . let me know what u need, ill get you prices.
> *


I NEED DOOR MOLDING (CHROME) ONES? I'M IN HOUSTON.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2010, 06:15 PM~18726256
> *:biggrin:
> *


Dang congrats on your marriage bro. I thought you were long hitched already :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> *i always though dat purple lincoln was da sheeeeeet!!!!!!! but im feelin dem both* :thumbsup:


This one too 









[/quote]

BAD ASS HOMIE :wow:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Oct 1 2010, 09:47 PM~18714988
> *any more pics of this? like that continental kit in the bak
> *


Its actually not a continental kit, its an add on from E&G Classics. I'm not so sure they even make it anymore because it wasn't on there website.


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

$6500.00 obo partial trades and cash considered.,.,.,.,..,.  
















this car is in perfect shape everthing works!!!!!!!!!!! 2 pumps "HOPPOS" SOUNDSTREAM SOUNDS!!!!!!6 HOPPOS BATT ,,REINFORCED.,. DRIVES ANYWHERE.,.,..,.,.,.,,559-358-7394 .,.,PHONE CALLS PREFERRED,.,.,NO MESGES WILL BE RETURNED UNTIL AFTER 7PM I WORK NIGHTS AND SLEEP DURING THE DAY....IF DOING PARTIAL TRADES AND CASH PLEASE EMAIL TO [email protected]


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Oct 4 2010, 02:04 PM~18733110
> *$6500.00 obo partial trades and cash considered.,.,.,.,..,.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

a little more done on the patterns


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone know if a steering wheel from a 2001 continental will fit on my 98 town car? They look the same but??


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

HOW TO GET A HIGH LOCK UP LIKE THIS... (FRONT)


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

TC TTT!!!


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 5 2010, 08:03 PM~18745302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

ANY NARDIS ANYONE?


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Oct 7 2010, 09:44 AM~18759295
> *ANY NARDIS ANYONE?
> *


I'll take one, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 8 2010, 12:02 AM~18764570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Oct 7 2010, 11:31 AM~18760040
> *I'll take one, thanks. :biggrin:
> *


anybody done it in a bubble,which adaptor u use?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 7 2010, 10:02 PM~18764570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 8 2010, 01:02 AM~18764570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 8 2010, 12:02 AM~18764570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty nice


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Oct 4 2010, 06:07 PM~18735039
> *a little more done on the patterns
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this it is hard as hell


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 11 2010, 03:56 AM~18781577
> *Thats pretty nice
> *


X2


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 11 2010, 07:28 AM~18782028
> *what color is this it is hard as hell
> *


 Pastel mint green The graphics are blue and green pearls and white sparkle with kandi blue fades and kandy purple tips also there is robin egg blue and peacock as outlines they dont show in pics.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

1 peice of my dash cut and engraved still needs finished other peices are still being carved


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

My latest Project:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> This one too


BAD ASS HOMIE :wow:
[/quote]

Gotta see the video of this thang swagin! GOOD LAWD!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Oct 4 2010, 09:07 PM~18735039
> *a little more done on the patterns
> 
> 
> ...


very nice patterns!!!!!! clean and classy!!!!


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

How many of you are running stock shocks? If not, what are those of you who are running shocks using?


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*real talk*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2010, 12:23 AM~18806525
> *real talk
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2010, 10:23 PM~18806525
> *real talk
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin: I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA SEE ONE AT THE SUPER SHOW 


    Clean


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Oct 4 2010, 07:07 PM~18735039
> *a little more done on the patterns
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks real good scoob


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2010, 10:23 PM~18806525
> *real talk
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to see one done already! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 7 2010, 10:02 PM~18764570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 13 2010, 10:33 PM~18806634
> *I just want to see one done already!  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


*
other ones I have seen didnt look good at all. this one does, looks factory  and is in paint now :biggrin: *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2010, 10:35 PM~18806656
> *
> other ones I have seen didnt look good at all. this one does, looks factory   and is in paint now :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Oct 13 2010, 10:30 PM~18806608
> *:0  :biggrin: I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA SEE ONE AT THE SUPER SHOW
> Clean
> *


I know!! theres at least 4 i know of being done, and 2 or 3 began over a year ago being built


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2010, 10:23 PM~18806525
> *real talk
> 
> 
> ...


thass wussup big loc :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Oct 12 2010, 12:07 AM~18788807
> *My latest Project:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD USO.


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

> BAD ASS HOMIE :wow:


Gotta see the video of this thang swagin! GOOD LAWD!!!! :0 :0 :0
[/quote]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdxzD2HroP0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2010, 11:35 PM~18806656
> *
> other ones I have seen didnt look good at all. this one does, looks factory   and is in paint now :biggrin:
> *


that's been the problem with these...they just didn't seem to look right...do you have any side shots of it so we can see how it looks? looks good from that shot...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2010, 12:23 AM~18806525
> *real talk
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 14 2010, 10:33 AM~18809594
> *that's been the problem with these...they just didn't seem to look right...do you have any side shots of it so we can see how it looks? looks good from that shot...
> *



*theres some of another one we did, somewhere in this thread, some said they didnt like it others loved it. I build to the natural curves and contours of the car so it DOES look correct, correct door length and all panels.  metal finished so no drastic need for bondo. 

this pic posted is the only one the owner allowed me to post. the rest is on him, Im sure he'll wait till its painted and reaseembled tho  :biggrin: *


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas afterhop...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

*TTT for the TCs*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 02:20 PM~18811347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of Fidels Lincoln? :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 13 2010, 10:31 PM~18806611
> *:wow: looks real good scoob
> *


 Thanks


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 14 2010, 06:20 PM~18813281
> *Anymore pics of Fidels Lincoln?  :biggrin:
> *


*nope thats da only shot i got...sorry man*


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2010, 10:23 PM~18806525
> *real talk
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Oct 4 2010, 06:07 PM~18735039
> *a little more done on the patterns
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice ass hell reminds me of "perfect score" rip


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Oct 14 2010, 07:14 PM~18813896
> *this is nice ass hell reminds me of "perfect score" rip
> *


 Thanks man its Perfect Score that inspired me


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Oct 14 2010, 07:16 PM~18813928
> *Thanks man its Perfect Score that inspired me
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

MY T/C GOT IT BACK LAST WEEK FROM FINE-LINE HYD IN HOUSTON


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Oct 15 2010, 05:41 AM~18817980
> *MY T/C GOT IT BACK LAST WEEK FROM FINE-LINE HYD IN HOUSTON
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN CAR BUT A COUPLE THINGS. 

1. IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR RUNNING SPACER ON THE FRONT INSTEAD OF DOING A SPINDLE SWAP. 

2. DID THEY PULL THE FRONT END OFF CAUSE THE CHROME ON THE DOOR DOESNT REALLY LINE UP WITH THE FENDER

3. WHY IS YOUR FRONT WHEEL SO FAR BACK TOWARDS THE DOOR IN THE WHEEL WELL.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 15 2010, 07:42 PM~18823159
> *CLEAN CAR BUT A COUPLE THINGS.
> 
> 1. IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR RUNNING SPACER ON THE FRONT INSTEAD OF DOING A SPINDLE SWAP.
> ...


I hadn't even noticed till u pointed it out, but it still look good though :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 15 2010, 09:42 PM~18823159
> *CLEAN CAR BUT A COUPLE THINGS.
> 
> 1. IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR RUNNING SPACER ON THE FRONT INSTEAD OF DOING A SPINDLE SWAP.
> ...


wow....he is buildin the car....all he has done to the car was put the setup in it.....the previous owner had lambo doors and dummylights on it....when its in paint he'll line the doors up...the wheels are right where they are suppose to be .he is cleaning this car up......


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl+Oct 15 2010, 06:42 PM~18823159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kinda ridiculous to be pointing every possible detail out on a clean looking ride when they're are some pieces of shit on here that no one says anything about.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2010, 11:45 AM~18810575
> *theres some of another one we did, somewhere in this thread, some said they didnt like it others loved it. I build to the natural curves and contours of the car so it DOES look correct, correct door length and all panels.   metal finished so no drastic need for bondo.
> 
> this pic posted is the only one the owner allowed me to post. the rest is on him, Im sure he'll wait till its painted and reaseembled tho   :biggrin:
> *


suspense is killin me here, looks real nice  , i saw the other one that was on here the dorky looking one with the little port windows on it that was a crack baby for sure.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 15 2010, 10:00 PM~18824754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that first pic USO


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

*FLYING HAWAIIAN CHEEHOO!!*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 16 2010, 01:13 AM~18825394
> *Love that first pic USO
> *


U KNOOOW


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 16 2010, 01:22 AM~18825487
> *U KNOOOW
> *


Couldn't make it this year. Hopefully next year my Lincoln will be ready USO


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 15 2010, 09:42 PM~18823159
> *CLEAN CAR BUT A COUPLE THINGS.
> 
> 1. IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR RUNNING SPACER ON THE FRONT INSTEAD OF DOING A SPINDLE SWAP.
> ...


DAMN HOMIE I DIDN'T KNOW I WAS ENTERING A CAR SHOW LIKE HOMIE SLIM SAID I'M STILL WORKING ON IT.


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 15 2010, 11:53 PM~18824693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Majestics in the House!*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 15 2010, 10:12 PM~18824312
> *kinda ridiculous to be pointing every possible detail out on a clean looking ride when they're are some pieces of shit on here that no one says anything about.
> *


My car still needs a lot of work but its came a long way from were I started :biggrin: By the way does anybody have some clean headlights for sale??


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 16 2010, 09:18 AM~18826763
> *My car still needs a lot of work but its came a long way from were I started  :biggrin: By the way does anybody have some clean headlights for sale??
> *


try the kit they sell at auto zone to pollish up the headlights works reall good.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 16 2010, 12:41 PM~18827553
> *try the kit they sell at auto zone to pollish up the headlights works reall good.
> *


I have it already homie but both of my headlights are cracked


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 16 2010, 12:49 PM~18827596
> *I have it already homie but both of my headlights are cracked
> *


 what about painting them? would the paint hide the cracks? just a thought


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 02:14 PM~18811292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 16 2010, 01:18 AM~18825402
> *FLYING HAWAIIAN CHEEHOO!!
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Oct 16 2010, 06:20 PM~18829352
> *what about painting them? would the paint hide the cracks? just a thought
> *


Painting them would look badass but I think u would see the cracks my headlights are just no good


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OuttaSpite_@Jun 1 2005, 01:47 AM~3208159
> *Here ya go
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


*SUPER SICK*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 16 2010, 11:54 PM~18831360
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 16 2010, 11:06 PM~18831408
> *
> *


I LIKE THIS ONE RIGHT HEEEEERE :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 16 2010, 08:54 PM~18831360
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 17 2010, 07:57 AM~18833162
> *I LIKE THIS ONE RIGHT HEEEEERE :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

couple of rides from our chpt..

my wife's.. 1st LADY..


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 12 2009, 09:15 AM~15330990
> *Mine with the air off, they get pretty low.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


does it lay that low even with stocks? cuz ive turned my off and i dont see a difference in the drop at all. looks the same.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Oct 17 2010, 09:00 PM~18837461
> *does it lay that low even with stocks? cuz ive turned my off and i dont see a difference in the drop at all. looks the same.
> *


you have to lift the caR homie


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Oct 26 2009, 01:09 PM~15470021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I'M GOING TO THE SAME SHOW THIS COMING WEEKEND!!!! I'LL PUT SOME MORE PICS AFTER THE WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Oct 17 2010, 08:00 PM~18837461
> *does it lay that low even with stocks? cuz ive turned my off and i dont see a difference in the drop at all. looks the same.
> *


if you leave the bags on and jack up the front of the car the back will drop then turn the bags off to keep it down


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

i miss my old linc


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 16 2010, 11:48 PM~18831335
> *Painting them would look badass but I think u would see the cracks my headlights are just no good
> *


 heat gun


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Oct 17 2010, 11:00 PM~18837461
> *does it lay that low even with stocks? cuz ive turned my off and i dont see a difference in the drop at all. looks the same.
> *


Yeah that's with my air suspension off. I jacked up the front of the car and left it like that so a lot of the weight would be transfered to the back. Then loaded up a set of extra rims in my trunk for a few days and it layed out.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 17 2010, 03:21 PM~18835844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 17 2010, 08:58 PM~18836852
> *couple of rides from our chpt..
> 
> my wife's.. 1st LADY..
> ...


 this one is clean


----------



## ray.p 07'towncar (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 17 2010, 06:21 PM~18835844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real clean... :biggrin:


----------



## ray.p 07'towncar (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Oct 17 2010, 09:08 PM~18837580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray.p 07'towncar_@Oct 18 2010, 10:34 AM~18840396
> *Real clean... :biggrin:
> *


yea i like that one also.....the leafing is a lil to much but still clean


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 17 2010, 06:21 PM~18835844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 17 2010, 11:58 PM~18836852
> *couple of rides from our chpt..
> 
> my wife's.. 1st LADY..
> ...


CLEAN N MEAN


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

1999 TOWN CAR 03 CONVERSION FOR SALE CHECK MY TOPICS...CHEEP ALL CASH OR DAILY/COMMUTER CAR AND HALF CASH OR WE WORK SOMTHING OUT GOIN THRU DIVORCE AND NEED MONEY...CHECK MY TOPICS FOR FULL INFO PM WITH ANY QUESTIONS....


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

ANYBODY KNOW WHAT ADAPTOR TO USE WITH A NARDI?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Oct 19 2010, 07:07 AM~18849163
> *1999 TOWN CAR 03 CONVERSION FOR SALE CHECK MY TOPICS...CHEEP ALL CASH OR DAILY/COMMUTER CAR AND HALF CASH OR WE WORK SOMTHING OUT GOIN THRU DIVORCE AND NEED MONEY...CHECK MY TOPICS FOR FULL INFO PM WITH ANY QUESTIONS....
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie u were almost there......when the woman gose she trys to take everything with her.......deeeeeezamn


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2010, 06:45 AM~18849470
> *damn homie u were almost there......when the woman gose she trys to take everything with her.......deeeeeezamn
> *


YA MAN WE SEE WHAT HAPPEN, NOW SHE TRYEN TO TALK SO MABY I KEEP IT MABY I SELL IT TO GET THIS LAWYER PAID OFF I DONT KNOW ALL I KNOW IS FUCKEN WIT MY LANK IS LIKE FUCKEN WITH MY KIDS


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Oct 19 2010, 06:00 AM~18849302
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHAT ADAPTOR TO USE WITH A NARDI?
> *


i'd like to know too


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Oct 19 2010, 05:07 AM~18849163
> *1999 TOWN CAR 03 CONVERSION FOR SALE CHECK MY TOPICS...CHEEP ALL CASH OR DAILY/COMMUTER CAR AND HALF CASH OR WE WORK SOMTHING OUT GOIN THRU DIVORCE AND NEED MONEY...CHECK MY TOPICS FOR FULL INFO PM WITH ANY QUESTIONS....
> 
> 
> ...


how much for both headlights shipped to texas?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Oct 19 2010, 06:42 PM~18855791
> *how much for both headlights shipped to texas?
> *


think hes selling the whole car


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Oct 19 2010, 07:42 PM~18855791
> *how much for both headlights shipped to texas?
> *


LOL THATS FUNNY AS HELL


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

EBAY HOMIE 225 SHIPPED


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 20 2010, 12:01 AM~18858233
> *
> *


whatup!! homie you from the northside...


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 19 2010, 11:44 PM~18856424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I see u still doing it big  my vice president almost done with that purple lincoln and that shit is ging to shut shit down.Stop by sometime :thumbsup:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Oct 19 2010, 08:05 PM~18856070
> *LOL THATS FUNNY AS HELL
> *


 :biggrin: yea mine are kinda dull,i want some to look new.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Oct 20 2010, 03:03 PM~18861757
> *Man I see u still doing it big   my vice president almost done with that purple lincoln and that shit is ging to shut shit down.Stop by sometime :thumbsup:
> *


yeah thats the last show redrum is going to for a while..getting put away


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 20 2010, 07:32 PM~18863393
> *yeah thats the last show redrum is going to for a while..getting put away
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 20 2010, 06:34 PM~18863414
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 20 2010, 06:32 PM~18863393
> *yeah thats the last show redrum is going to for a while..getting put away
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

98-02 CHROME SUSPENSION FOR SALE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=565938


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 12:58 AM~18858355
> *whatup!! homie you from the northside...
> *




i stay on the east side


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Got some new wheels for my 01 Cartier. Done by Wire Wheel King Campbell California. I will post more pics after I mount them. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Oct 20 2010, 10:34 PM~18867285
> *:biggrin: Got some new wheels for my 01 Cartier. Done by Wire Wheel King Campbell California. I will post more pics after I mount them. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Oct 19 2010, 01:44 PM~18851506
> *YA MAN WE SEE WHAT HAPPEN, NOW SHE TRYEN TO TALK SO MABY I KEEP IT MABY I SELL IT TO GET THIS LAWYER PAID OFF I DONT KNOW ALL I KNOW IS FUCKEN WIT MY LANK IS LIKE FUCKEN WITH MY KIDS
> *


i hope u get that sorted out homie....i hear its a wild ride


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 15 2010, 10:12 PM~18824312
> *kinda ridiculous to be pointing every possible detail out on a clean looking ride when they're are some pieces of shit on here that no one says anything about.
> *


bs homie, thats love. and that ride does have obvious stand out issues. Towncars need to be done right. Luxurys comes with a cost. But Slim already said who had it before messed it up, but that hydro shop still shoulda been real wit ol dude and let em know they cant handle doin TC's.

Main reason he had to be told is ridin like that is unsafe and ya, ugly. But again, Slim said the owners fixin it, so we'll c!!!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2010, 04:29 AM~18868457
> *i hope u get that sorted out homie....i hear its a wild ride
> *


YEA IT ALOT OF BULL SHIT HOMIE SHE TRYEN TO BE COOL CAUSE SHE THE ONE THAT MAKE ALL THE MONEY SO NOW SHE TRYEN TO SETTLE OUTSIDE OF COURT SO WELL SEE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 21 2010, 07:02 AM~18868555
> *bs homie, thats love. and that ride does have obvious stand out issues. Towncars need to be done right. Luxurys comes with a cost.  But Slim already said who had it before messed it up, but that hydro shop still shoulda been real wit ol dude and let em know they cant handle doin TC's.
> 
> Main reason he had to be told is ridin like that is unsafe and ya, ugly. But again, Slim said the owners fixin it, so we'll c!!!
> *


yes sir previous owner fucked it up.....my homie hector bought it took it to fineline hyraulics wich is my homie/club brother......this car is lifted exactly the way hector asked with no issues....and now he workin on the body.......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Oct 21 2010, 09:09 AM~18869023
> *YEA IT ALOT OF BULL SHIT HOMIE WE WONT HALF*


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 17 2010, 06:21 PM~18835844
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 they changet it up since we paited it :0 

heres a before


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 21 2010, 07:29 AM~18869154
> *:0  :0  :0  they changet it up since we paited it  :0
> 
> heres a before
> ...


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 21 2010, 07:02 AM~18868555
> *bs homie, thats love. and that ride does have obvious stand out issues. Towncars need to be done right. Luxurys comes with a cost.  But Slim already said who had it before messed it up, but that hydro shop still shoulda been real wit ol dude and let em know they cant handle doin TC's.
> 
> Main reason he had to be told is ridin like that is unsafe and ya, ugly. But again, Slim said the owners fixin it, so we'll c!!!
> *











HERE IT IS BEFORE I GOT IT.


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 21 2010, 01:01 AM~18868037
> *
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2010, 07:16 AM~18869067
> *if thats tha case then WE WONT HALF
> *


YEA CAUSE IF IT WAS FLIPPED SHE TAKE IT ALL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Oct 21 2010, 02:36 PM~18871518
> *YEA CAUSE IF IT WAS FLIPPED SHE TAKE IT ALL
> *


go get it homie.....u deserve it.....do it for yosel and da fellas das lost it all :ninja: :run:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2010, 03:21 PM~18872939
> *go get it homie.....u deserve it.....do it for yosel and da fellas das lost it all :ninja:  :run:
> *


LOL YEA SHE GONE HAVE TO PAY FOR PAINT AND CHROME... :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Few pics of my old tc before I traded it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Oct 21 2010, 07:46 PM~18873984
> *LOL YEA SHE GONE HAVE TO PAY FOR PAINT AND CHROME... :biggrin:
> *


lol .....but on real homie if u can save ur marriage try that first........but u neeeeeeeeedd that chrome an paint


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Oct 21 2010, 05:54 PM~18874081
> *Few pics of my old tc before I traded it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2010, 05:54 PM~18874084
> *lol .....but on real homie if u can save ur marriage try that first........but u neeeeeeeeedd that chrome an paint
> *


MAN BRO IVE TRYED BEYOND WHAT MOST WOULD DO SHE NOT HAVEN IT SO GUESS I GOTTA TAKE IT FOR WHAT IT IS AND TAKE HER FOR WHAT I CAN..


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Oct 22 2010, 05:30 AM~18878308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: super clean :biggrin:


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Oct 19 2010, 06:00 AM~18849302
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHAT ADAPTOR TO USE WITH A NARDI?
> *


ANYBODY?


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Oct 22 2010, 12:52 PM~18879401
> *ANYBODY?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Oct 19 2010, 08:00 AM~18849302
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHAT ADAPTOR TO USE WITH A NARDI?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462994
I THINK FROM A MUSTANG HERE YOU GO SO YOU CAN DOUBLE CHECK


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

still working on it..let me know what you think..


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 22 2010, 06:47 AM~18878574
> *:biggrin: super clean :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

more dash and door panel peices


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Oct 22 2010, 12:37 PM~18881054
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462994
> I THINK FROM A MUSTANG HERE YOU GO SO YOU CAN DOUBLE CHECK
> *


good look homie


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@Oct 22 2010, 11:18 PM~18886385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@Oct 23 2010, 12:18 AM~18886385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Oct 23 2010, 08:28 PM~18890233
> *good look homie
> *


DON'T TRIP HOMIE IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@Oct 23 2010, 01:18 AM~18886385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

just swapped the spindals last night and it hasnt even been registered 5 days wut yall think


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Oct 24 2010, 01:48 AM~18892247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 21 2010, 07:29 AM~18869154
> *:0  :0  :0  they changet it up since we paited it  :0
> 
> heres a before
> ...


cool :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Oct 21 2010, 08:29 AM~18869526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Lord... :squint:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Oct 21 2010, 05:54 PM~18874081
> *Few pics of my old tc before I traded it.
> 
> 
> ...


Went tight on the paint :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Oct 24 2010, 01:48 AM~18892247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AGONY (Sep 7, 2009)

<span style=\'color:red\'>"THE GODFATHER"</span>


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Oct 23 2010, 11:48 PM~18892247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

JUST PICKED UP THIS FUCKER...............1999 TOWNCAR PRESIDENTIAL,200K MILES..................$1000....GONNA DROP IT ON SOME 14S WITH THE 175-70S FOR NOW.


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Oct 24 2010, 12:43 PM~18893709
> *JUST PICKED UP THIS FUCKER...............1999 TOWNCAR PRESIDENTIAL,200K MILES..................$1000....GONNA DROP IT ON SOME 14S WITH THE 175-70S FOR NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

you are so lucky to find a deal like that..........give you $1500 lol


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 24 2010, 04:17 PM~18894400
> *you are so lucky to find a  deal like that..........give you $1500 lol
> *


 :roflmao: NO SHIT THATS WHAT I SAID......................FUCK THE MORTGAGE , THE BANK COULD WAIT 1 MORE WEEK............LOL


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

yo i got a 99' and its actin funny...it seems like it wants to die, but stays runnin and idles up and down making the tranny kind of slip while just sitting in drive or reverse without touching the gas pedal...and when you are driving down the road it feels like the car wants to cut out...any suggestions on what it could be? or some kind of test i could do myself? any help would be great... :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 26 2010, 02:08 PM~18913928
> *yo i got a 99' and its actin funny...it seems like it wants to die, but stays runnin and idles up and down making the tranny kind of slip while just sitting in drive or reverse without touching the gas pedal...and when you are driving down the road it feels like the car wants to cut out...any suggestions on what it could be? or some kind of test i could do myself? any help would be great... :biggrin:
> *


check your ignition coils, my 5th and 6th coils were no good and i had the same problem. They cost about 40.00 a piece. You'll be back to normal


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 24 2010, 08:25 AM~18892795
> *Oh Lord... :squint:
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE THEY PUT DOORS BACK TO NORMAL :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

My 02 Lincoln "SilvrBullet"


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGONY_@Oct 24 2010, 10:44 AM~18893180
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>"THE GODFATHER"</span>
> 
> 
> ...


What size rims r those


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Oct 26 2010, 06:55 PM~18916559
> *My 02 Lincoln "SilvrBullet"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 26 2010, 02:57 PM~18914390
> *check your ignition coils, my 5th and 6th coils were no good and i had the same problem. They cost about 40.00 a piece. You'll be back to normal
> *


yeah, i had a mech try those...he went around a replaced one at a time...i guess there could be 2 bad ones though :happysad: my brain is fried...what would be the easiest way to test for 2 bad ones? also your car did the whole idle thingy with wanting to make the tranny slip without giving it gas? thats some wierd ass shit! this shit is starting to remind of of some VW typa shit! :angry:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

oh yeah i may add that there are no dash lights on :angry:


----------



## AGONY (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Oct 26 2010, 06:06 PM~18916685
> *What size rims r those
> *


15 x 7's


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Oct 26 2010, 06:55 PM~18916559
> *My 02 Lincoln "SilvrBullet"
> 
> 
> ...


"Good LAWN HAVE MERCY.. tha lawd is ma sheppid.. He _KNOW_ WHAT I WANT!!!" :tongue:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Oct 26 2010, 06:55 PM~18916559
> *My 02 Lincoln "SilvrBullet"
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET MOTHER OF RUSSIA SHE BAD AS SHIT


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

One of our members just playing around. On Z's
















And this is mine on the works.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGONY_@Oct 24 2010, 08:44 AM~18893180
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>"THE GODFATHER"</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Are those 13's?


----------



## AGONY (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 28 2010, 10:12 AM~18931258
> *Are those 13's?
> *


No 15's


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

so i fixed the tranny slipping problemo...THERE WAS NO FUKCING OIL READING ON THE DIPSTICK  but the car stick lakcs power...kinda like fuel filter is clogged or something...but i replaced that...it has new plugs in it...what would you guys try next...oh yeah sounds as if there may be a slight exhuast leak? would that rob power? these newer cars are wierd about stuff like that...


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 28 2010, 04:55 PM~18933077
> *so i fixed the tranny slipping problemo...THERE WAS NO FUKCING OIL READING ON THE DIPSTICK  but the car stick lakcs power...kinda like fuel filter is clogged or something...but i replaced that...it has new plugs in it...what would you guys try next...oh yeah sounds as if there may be a slight exhuast leak? would that rob power? these newer cars are wierd about stuff like that...
> *


believe or not change use premium gas thats if your using reg. i had that prob. on mine n maybe your fuel pump


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Oct 28 2010, 04:51 PM~18933914
> *believe or not  change use  premium gas thats if your using reg. i had that prob. on mine n maybe your fuel pump
> *


yeah. i just got this car, and changed the fuel filter, and pumped some premium in first thang! maybe just injectors need to be cleaned :dunno: ill pick up some of that lucas cleaner today and see what happens... :happysad:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 29 2010, 08:03 AM~18938879
> *yeah. i just got this car, and changed the fuel filter, and pumped some premium in first thang! maybe just injectors need to be cleaned  :dunno: ill pick up some of that lucas cleaner today and see what happens... :happysad:
> *


i will never put premium in my car again when i bought the car i ran it and if you dont your valves will chatter but that is the least of my worries because as i was writting this i got a call from my girl friend telling me the lower ball jiont broke and the car is sitting in the middle of the road :angry:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Oct 26 2010, 08:55 PM~18916559
> *My 02 Lincoln "SilvrBullet"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Holly shit batman :0 :0


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Oct 28 2010, 04:51 PM~18933914
> *believe or not  change use  premium gas thats if your using reg. i had that prob. on mine n maybe your fuel pump
> *


is the fuel pump in the gas tank? anyone know how hard of a job that is? isnt there a way to test for fuel pressure before i just go replacing parts?


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Oct 28 2010, 10:52 AM~18931107
> *One of our members just playing around. On Z's
> 
> 
> ...


nice tc


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Oct 28 2010, 06:51 PM~18933914
> *believe or not  change use  premium gas thats if your using reg. i had that prob. on mine n maybe your fuel pump
> *


x2002 Always run Super or Premium :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Oct 30 2010, 07:16 PM~18948825
> *x2002 Always run Super or Premium  :thumbsup:
> *


yupp thats for sure


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 30 2010, 12:14 PM~18946988
> *is the fuel pump in the gas tank? anyone know how hard of a job that is? isnt there a way to test for fuel pressure before i just go replacing parts?
> *


yupp its in the gas tank ,


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74+Oct 16 2010, 07:54 AM~18826385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



by now means am i ragging on his car. like i said its a clean car. 

the first question was more of a curiousity and to let him know to do the swap cause its not to hard.

the thing about the doors was again just a question

and the third again i was just curious cause it looks like they're tucked. 

and i didnt know any of the back story.


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

*OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB HAWAII-BILLS CHOP SHOP*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Oct 22 2010, 08:30 AM~18878308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch makes want anoither town car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Oct 31 2010, 05:49 PM~18953805
> *OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB HAWAII-BILLS CHOP SHOP
> *


That shit on point!!!!props


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Oct 31 2010, 04:49 PM~18953805
> *OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB HAWAII-BILLS CHOP SHOP
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 31 2010, 05:53 PM~18954431
> *That shit on point!!!!props
> *


THANKS HOMIE JUS TRYING TO B LIKE THE BIG BOYS HERE IN THE 808 ALL ABOARD :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Oct 31 2010, 02:49 PM~18953805
> *OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB HAWAII-BILLS CHOP SHOP
> *

















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> *da chop shops newest creation...1 month project street hopper...all aboard da CRAZY TRAIN-LOCO MOTIVE no.13*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

here are the few pics i took 
































[/quote]


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> here are the few pics i took


[/quote]
:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

> > *da chop shops newest creation...1 month project street hopper...all aboard da CRAZY TRAIN-LOCO MOTIVE no.13*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## .:Jinxd:. (Nov 1, 2010)

new to this site....but heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .:Jinxd:._@Nov 1 2010, 03:04 PM~18959802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .:Jinxd:. (Nov 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NL PISO_@Nov 1 2010, 02:39 PM~18960082
> *
> *


 thanks!!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:Jinxd:._@Nov 1 2010, 04:04 PM~18959802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## .:Jinxd:. (Nov 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 1 2010, 03:21 PM~18960405
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 28 2010, 01:55 PM~18933077
> *so i fixed the tranny slipping problemo...THERE WAS NO FUKCING OIL READING ON THE DIPSTICK  but the car stick lakcs power...kinda like fuel filter is clogged or something...but i replaced that...it has new plugs in it...what would you guys try next...oh yeah sounds as if there may be a slight exhuast leak? would that rob power? these newer cars are wierd about stuff like that...
> *


*MAN MY CAR WAS RUNNIN LIKE SHT LAST MONTH!!!  I WENT ON EBAY BOUGHT A SET OF 8 COILS FOR LIKE 90 BUCKS INCLUDING SHIPPING AND SUM NEW SPARK PLUGS AND MY SHYT RAN LIKE BRAND NEW!!!! :thumbsup: TRY THAT IM TELLIN U THAT SHYT MAKES A HUGE ASS DIFFERENCE!!! :biggrin: WEN U GET TO EBAY TYPE IN "lincoln towncar coils" IN THA SEARCH BOX AND IT SHOULD B THE FIRST ONE!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 26 2010, 01:08 PM~18913928
> *yo i got a 99' and its actin funny...it seems like it wants to die, but stays runnin and idles up and down making the tranny kind of slip while just sitting in drive or reverse without touching the gas pedal...and when you are driving down the road it feels like the car wants to cut out...any suggestions on what it could be? or some kind of test i could do myself? any help would be great... :biggrin:
> *



* MY RYDER WAS LIKE THAT SPUTTERING AND SHYT !!!!*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .:Jinxd:._@Nov 1 2010, 04:04 PM~18959802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good :thumbsup:


----------



## .:Jinxd:. (Nov 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Nov 1 2010, 04:22 PM~18960814
> *lookn good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

gonna have to redo mine :happysad:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Nov 1 2010, 02:58 PM~18960645
> *MAN MY CAR WAS RUNNIN LIKE SHT LAST MONTH!!!   I WENT ON EBAY BOUGHT A SET OF 8 COILS FOR LIKE 90 BUCKS INCLUDING SHIPPING AND SUM NEW SPARK PLUGS AND MY SHYT RAN LIKE BRAND NEW!!!! :thumbsup:  TRY THAT IM TELLIN U THAT SHYT MAKES A HUGE ASS DIFFERENCE!!!  :biggrin: WEN U GET TO EBAY TYPE IN "lincoln towncar coils" IN THA SEARCH BOX AND IT SHOULD B THE FIRST ONE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*

AND MY CAR DIDNT EVEN HAVE A CHECK ENGINE LIGHT ON EITHER!!*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Nov 1 2010, 04:58 PM~18960645
> *MAN MY CAR WAS RUNNIN LIKE SHT LAST MONTH!!!   I WENT ON EBAY BOUGHT A SET OF 8 COILS FOR LIKE 90 BUCKS INCLUDING SHIPPING AND SUM NEW SPARK PLUGS AND MY SHYT RAN LIKE BRAND NEW!!!! :thumbsup:  TRY THAT IM TELLIN U THAT SHYT MAKES A HUGE ASS DIFFERENCE!!!  :biggrin: WEN U GET TO EBAY TYPE IN "lincoln towncar coils" IN THA SEARCH BOX AND IT SHOULD B THE FIRST ONE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yep i bought a 2000 towncar superclean with only 120,000 on it for 1,800 bux cause it had a miss replaced one coil ran like brand new, than some dickhead blew a red light a totaled it 2 weeks later


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 1 2010, 11:38 PM~18963746
> *Yep i bought a 2000 towncar superclean with only 120,000 on it for 1,800 bux cause it had a miss replaced one coil ran like brand new, than some dickhead blew a red light a totaled it 2 weeks later
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Nov 1 2010, 10:57 PM~18963927
> *damn that sucks
> *


Only thing good about it is that I got 5,800 form insurence


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 2 2010, 12:09 AM~18964034
> *Only thing good about it is that I got 5,800 form insurence
> *


  , thats good , hell i only have 58000 miles on mine and its a 2002


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Nov 1 2010, 11:13 PM~18964060
> * , thats  good , hell i only have 58000 miles on mine and its a 2002
> *


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Oct 31 2010, 02:49 PM~18953805
> *OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB HAWAII-BILLS CHOP SHOP
> *



Diggin the color


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Nov 1 2010, 01:50 PM~18959723
> *LIKE 40 BUT I'M NOT EVEN RUNIN A  PISTON JUS OLD SCHOOL ALL PUMP
> *


Damn thats gd i bought a Pistion kit and a Adex so im tryn that out next year still buildn my car I want to hit 40 also clean street car normal lock up just like yours.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> here are the few pics i took
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> > here are the few pics i took
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> here are the few pics i took


[/quote]
:wow: *before i die im gonna have 1 of these...or 2* :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

im selling this...
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/2033620916.html


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Oct 31 2010, 02:49 PM~18953805
> *OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB HAWAII-BILLS CHOP SHOP
> *


that came out nice og clean and on the bumper much props


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Nov 2 2010, 08:17 AM~18965805
> *Damn thats gd i bought a Pistion kit and a Adex so im tryn that out next year still buildn my car I want to hit 40 also clean street car normal lock up just like yours.
> *


Yeah ur car should bang with the piston.send me pics of ur car.thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> > here are the few pics i took
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 2 2010, 11:36 AM~18968097
> *r these pics of a 2004 lincoln changing to a 98 frame...a frame swap??? Was this easy?
> *


????


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 2 2010, 02:36 PM~18968097
> *r these pics of a 2004 lincoln changing to a 98 frame...a frame swap??? Was this easy?
> *


03car on 00 frame.......is it easy????? it depends..... if u hav a lift and a shop full of tools .....its not that hard.......u will need to fab mounts for the engine, radiator and abs pump .....its a bit of work but nothin that hard


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## .:Jinxd:. (Nov 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Nov 3 2010, 09:40 AM~18975020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
got any of the setup?


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NiCE PiCS !!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2010, 08:56 AM~18974749
> *03car on 00 frame.......is it easy????? it depends..... if u hav a lift and a shop full of tools .....its not that hard.......u will need to fab mounts for the engine, radiator and abs pump .....its a bit of work but nothin that hard
> *



O ok can you post how you did this?? Do you have pics??


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 3 2010, 02:30 PM~18976705
> *O ok can you post how you did this?? Do you have pics??
> *


slimonthabumperrrrrr:::::::
the pics u see are the only ones i took.......when im COMPLETLY done i will post a how to with the tools u will need and answer any question u guys have.....


----------



## .:Jinxd:. (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Nov 2 2010, 11:51 AM~18967760
> *Yeah ur car should bang with the piston.send me pics of ur car.thanks :thumbsup:
> *


Will do when its done I just got my patterns done on the roof Im getn it Leaft next week then get thru Xmas then Clear it. :biggrin: Im almost done Cant wait to roll again I sat out all of 2010 2011 im MOBILE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 2 2010, 07:34 AM~18965879
> *tripple black
> *


So u almost done???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Nov 3 2010, 07:23 PM~18978366
> *So u almost done???
> *


shit i wish i was......it still needs to be bolted down and i still need to install the setup.....and im waitin on my wheels....and i still dont have tires....i can do the setup in a day cuz i got everything already....but i still need wheels and tires.....and i gotta finish blockin the driver side back front door and fender.....and theres still sum fab work to be done.....out of my 50 hr work week and the shop is on the other side of town....its an uphill battle homie....but i will be done soon


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

So is it true Im hearn that they dont sell no more 155/80/R13???


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2010, 06:04 PM~18978700
> *shit i wish i was......it still needs to be bolted down and i still need to install the setup.....and im waitin on my wheels....and i still dont have tires....i can do the setup in a day cuz i got everything already....but i still need wheels and tires
> *


Shit if i lived in 8 hour or 10 Hour driven distance I would be down to help u.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Nov 3 2010, 08:08 PM~18978727
> *Shit if i lived in 8 hour or 10 Hour driven distance I would be down to help u.
> *


thankx homie....the guys i have at the shop can help...but im goin in this blind so i have to fab a few things and i wanna know whats goin on


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2010, 06:04 PM~18978700
> *shit i wish i was......it still needs to be bolted down and i still need to install the setup.....and im waitin on my wheels....and i still dont have tires....i can do the setup in a day cuz i got everything already....but i still need wheels and tires.....and i gotta finish blockin the driver side back front door and fender.....and theres still sum fab work to be done.....out of my 50 hr work week and the shop is on the other side of town....its an uphill battle homie....but i will be done soon
> *


looking good so far sliiim :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Nov 3 2010, 08:23 PM~18978839
> *looking good so far sliiim :biggrin:
> *


thankx....i hear u and ya boy commin thru....the car is at southside


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2010, 06:35 PM~18978939
> *thankx....i hear u and ya boy commin thru....the car is at southside
> *


yea we gon try and make next week,still gotta get a lil work done to my ride before its ready for sic.ill let you kno so you can get the bumper.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Nov 3 2010, 09:40 AM~18975020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

A LIL MOTIVATION TO GET MINE GOIN


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 3 2010, 04:42 PM~18978113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Badass Lincoln's


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Nov 1 2010, 03:58 PM~18960645
> *MAN MY CAR WAS RUNNIN LIKE SHT LAST MONTH!!!   I WENT ON EBAY BOUGHT A SET OF 8 COILS FOR LIKE 90 BUCKS INCLUDING SHIPPING AND SUM NEW SPARK PLUGS AND MY SHYT RAN LIKE BRAND NEW!!!! :thumbsup:  TRY THAT IM TELLIN U THAT SHYT MAKES A HUGE ASS DIFFERENCE!!!  :biggrin: WEN U GET TO EBAY TYPE IN "lincoln towncar coils" IN THA SEARCH BOX AND IT SHOULD B THE FIRST ONE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


how do you know if your coils are bad? im might do that this saturday.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I did the spindle swap over the summer and a few weeks ago the driver's side started squeaking like crazy every time I turn or go over a bump. Shit's loud, any ideas? I greased the lower ball joint, but I think it's coming from somewhere else, any ideas?


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Nov 4 2010, 04:20 PM~18986872
> *how do you know if your coils are bad? im might do that this saturday.
> *


i took my shit to autozone and they plugged in the computer and it spit out codes...its said cylinder 6 and 8 had a misfire, so i ordered them coils off ebay :biggrin: fukcin **** are slow at shipping so ill let you know when they get here, and what happens... :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 5 2010, 12:35 PM~18995011
> *i took my shit to autozone and they plugged in the computer and it spit out codes...its said cylinder 6 and 8 had a misfire, so i ordered them coils off ebay :biggrin: fukcin **** are slow at shipping so ill let you know when they get here, and what happens... :biggrin:
> *


shit didnt fix my problem...  guess ima try and check the plugs, and i guess the fuel injectors... :happysad:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 5 2010, 12:35 PM~18995011
> *i took my shit to autozone and they plugged in the computer and it spit out codes...its said cylinder 6 and 8 had a misfire, so i ordered them coils off ebay :biggrin: fukcin **** are slow at shipping so ill let you know when they get here, and what happens... :biggrin:
> *


damn dude could have just bought shit from auto zone while you were there instead of slow ass ebay shipping


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FOR SALE...not my ride just saw it under the Classifieds Vehicles


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 5 2010, 07:54 AM~18993026
> *I did the spindle swap over the summer and a few weeks ago the driver's side started squeaking like crazy every time I turn or go over a bump.  Shit's loud, any ideas?  I greased the lower ball joint, but I think it's coming from somewhere else, any ideas?
> *


If it happens over a bump, if you still have a sway bar, it could be your sway bar bushings, or it could be your control arm bushings; I've seen both make the noise you're describing. If it happens during turns and is a rotational type noise, it is more than likely a hub bearing.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 6 2010, 09:16 PM~19003806
> *FOR SALE...not my ride just saw it under the Classifieds Vehicles
> 
> 
> ...


damn them boys selling it already...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Nov 6 2010, 06:24 PM~19003385
> *damn dude could have just bought shit from auto zone while you were there instead of slow ass ebay shipping
> *


i guess ima cheap ass...one coil is 40+ dollars at autozone...they are 15 each shipped on ebay...and when i dont know the exact problem, and have to buy more parts, and more parts i think going cheap is the best way to go :happysad:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 7 2010, 06:24 AM~19006339
> *i guess ima cheap ass...one coil is 40+ dollars at autozone...they are 15 each shipped on ebay...and when i dont know the exact problem, and have to buy more parts, and more parts i think going cheap is the best way to go :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: yeah no doubt man didnt realize how cheap you were gettting coils for off ebay


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Nov 7 2010, 07:41 PM~19011335
> *:thumbsup: yeah no doubt man didnt realize how cheap you were gettting coils for off ebay
> *


yeah well it didnt work, or atleast it didnt fix my prob...a LADY at autozone said to try and use some LUCAS and some premium gas...said i might just have a clogged fuel injector? could be possible...i planned on driving it a bunch today and gettin on the highway and shit, then noticed i had a screw in the front tire so my plans were canceled...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 7 2010, 10:20 PM~19011837
> *yeah well it didnt work, or atleast it didnt fix my prob...a LADY at autozone said to try and use some LUCAS and some premium gas...said i might just have a clogged fuel injector? could be possible...i planned on driving it a bunch today and gettin on the highway and shit, then noticed i had a screw in the front tire so my plans were canceled...
> *


that sucks


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

im going to buy a 2000 lincoln tommarow what are some things i should look out for on a lincoln i have always had chevys so not really sure what to look for in a towncar 4.6 with 88000 miles looks clean there asking 6000 im thinking 5200 is fair.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 7 2010, 08:59 PM~19012242
> *im going to buy a 2000 lincoln tommarow what are some things i should look out for on a lincoln i have always had chevys so not really sure what to look for in a towncar 4.6 with 88000 miles looks clean there asking 6000 im thinking 5200 is fair.
> 
> 
> ...


tell them 4500 and they can have the rocker chrome and the wheel well chrome... :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Nov 7 2010, 08:55 PM~19012184
> *that sucks
> *


yeah pretty gay...i cleaned it up real nice too! hit some switches on some bitches when i left out the car wash, and was ready to roll...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 7 2010, 11:59 PM~19012242
> *im going to buy a 2000 lincoln tommarow what are some things i should look out for on a lincoln i have always had chevys so not really sure what to look for in a towncar 4.6 with 88000 miles looks clean there asking 6000 im thinking 5200 is fair.
> 
> 
> ...


not bad as for miles wise but i think u can get one for way cheaper i got mine for 2500 it on has 123k mile in but its real clean


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 7 2010, 11:02 PM~19012276
> *tell them 4500 and they can have the rocker chrome and the wheel well chrome... :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats shits gotta go. hopefully that stainless steel trim comes off easily with out ruining the paint if not i guess ill evntually get some patterns on it :biggrin: 
this is gonna be my daily my bubble chevy took a shit today trans went out nothing past 2nd gear was getting on the highway and couldnt go past 30mph  oh well im gonna pull the motor and trans then junk it chicago winters hae not been good to her..


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 7 2010, 03:48 AM~19006163
> *If it happens over a bump, if you still have a sway bar, it could be your sway bar bushings, or it could be your control arm bushings; I've seen both make the noise you're describing.  If it happens during turns and is a rotational type noise, it is more than likely a hub bearing.
> *


Has new poly bushings on the sway bar.

Sounds like bed springs going over bumps and when I push down on it. Just real squeaky, not grinding when I turn. Not sure what you mean by rotational...

O and it squeaks when I turn the steering wheel in park, so I don't think the hub can be the problem.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 7 2010, 09:10 PM~19012361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks kina like November Rain...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 7 2010, 11:59 PM~19012242
> *im going to buy a 2000 lincoln tommarow what are some things i should look out for on a lincoln i have always had chevys so not really sure what to look for in a towncar 4.6 with 88000 miles looks clean there asking 6000 im thinking 5200 is fair.
> 
> 
> ...


you could just take a trip over to cincy and have mine for $5000........


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 7 2010, 11:37 PM~19012652
> *Has new poly bushings on the sway bar.
> 
> Sounds like bed springs going over bumps and when I push down on it.  Just real squeaky, not grinding when I turn.  Not sure what you mean by rotational...
> ...


the lower balljoint is about to go


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow+Nov 7 2010, 09:37 PM~19012652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By rotational I mean it happens more than once while you are moving - it would get faster the faster you went and slower the slower you went. The reason I asked if it was rotational is because you said it happened when you turned, which if it had been rotational, it'd more than likely be a wheel hub; but since it happens just by pressing down, it is more than likely the sway bar bushings (if you didn't grease them when you put them in), a lower ball joint, the control arm bushings (generally the lower ones), or your tie rods. If you greased the lower ball joint, even if it was going out, that usually would cure the noise. If the lower ball joint doesn't have any end play then its ok. To check for end play, raise the car and support it under the bottom of the lower control arm; grab the back of the bottom of the tire and pull while pushing on the front of the top of the tire, rocking it back and forth. If any up and down movement (end play) is seen in either the top or the bottom ball joint, replace them. I've seen worn lower ball joints ignored and rip right out of their socket (and under normal circumstances too; an old lady backing out of her driveway, for instance). Another way to check for end play in the ball joints is, again with the vehicle supported under the lower control arm, apply the brake so the front wheels don't turn and pry up on the bottom of the tire. Sometimes the first method won't reveal any end play so I recommend checking for it both ways. Generally though the noise you are describing, with the new symptoms, is the lower control arm bushings. A good way to check at home is to have someone press on the front of the car until you can hear the noise and reach under the car and put your hands on the lower control arm where the bushings are pressed in and if they are what is squeeking, you will be able to FEEL the noise. I've also seen that noise be tie rods. If you have zerk fittings on your tie rods, grease them and see if that quiets the noise. If not, you can use the same method as with the lower control arms and put your hands on the suspect tie rod and FEEL the noise. Considering what you have said though, I think its either going to be the lower control arm bushings or a tie rod (or two). Hope this helps.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> FOR SALE...not my ride just saw it under the Classifieds Vehicles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 8 2010, 03:54 PM~19017263
> *you could just take a trip over to cincy and have mine for $5000........
> 
> 
> ...


damn i just got home i picked it up for 4900 :biggrin: the dealer got it as a trade in im sure they didnt pay shit for it . the blower didnt kick on at all but i can hear the blend doors moving when i switch the settings on it im thinking its just a blower motor the lot said they will take care of it. anyone ever have this happen to you was thinking maybe a fuse but not sure didnt look into it yet.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 8 2010, 11:02 PM~19021031
> *damn i just got home i picked it up for 4900  :biggrin: the dealer got it as a trade in im sure they didnt pay shit for it . the blower didnt kick on at all but i can hear the blend doors moving when i switch the settings on it im thinking its just a blower motor the lot said they will take care of it. anyone ever have this happen to you was thinking maybe a fuse but not sure didnt look into it yet.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 8 2010, 09:02 PM~19021031
> *damn i just got home i picked it up for 4900  :biggrin: the dealer got it as a trade in im sure they didnt pay shit for it . the blower didnt kick on at all but i can hear the blend doors moving when i switch the settings on it im thinking its just a blower motor the lot said they will take care of it. anyone ever have this happen to you was thinking maybe a fuse but not sure didnt look into it yet.
> *


A quick way to check for blower motor operation if it doesn't blow at all is to first turn the ignition to the RUN position and check for power at the blower motor. Disconnect its connector (see chart below; B3) and check for battery voltage on the Brown w/ Orange wire (there is no diagram for this connector face - there are only 2 pins). If battery voltage is not present, check fuse 2 (30 amps) in the Central Junction Box, which is under the instrument panel to the left of the steering column (see chart below; D8). 

*Location Chart: Blower Motor Speed Control Connector*










*Location Chart: Central Junction Box*










*Central Juction Box w/ Fuse Location & Descriptions*



















If you have power, reconnect the connector and disconnect the Blower Motor Speed Control connector which is located towards the back of the engine compartment on the passenger side, on the evaporator (see first chart above; C4) and using a jumper wire, jump pin 4 and pin 5 (see below).

*Blower Motor Speed Control Connector Face*










From there, if the blower motor turns on it could be the EATC module, the Blower Motor Speed Control, or ciruitry. If it doesn't turn on, replace the blower motor and test for normal operation. I've also included a wiring diagram - if you're familiar with them it will make it easier to understand. Hope this helps.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 9 2010, 02:47 AM~19023007
> *A quick way to check for blower motor operation if it doesn't blow at all is to first turn the ignition to the RUN position and check for power at the blower motor.  Disconnect its connector (see chart below; B3) and check for battery voltage on the Brown w/ Orange wire (there is no diagram for this connector face - there are only 2 pins).  If battery voltage is not present, check fuse 2 (30 amps) in the Central Junction Box, which is under the instrument panel to the left of the steering column (see chart below; D8).
> 
> Location Chart: Blower Motor Speed Control Connector
> ...


damn wish i had one of these when i was trying to wire the 05 engine harness


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 8 2010, 01:54 PM~19017263
> *you could just take a trip over to cincy and have mine for $5000........
> 
> 
> ...


looks like thats at west side cc pinic


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 9 2010, 02:47 AM~19023007
> *A quick way to check for blower motor operation if it doesn't blow at all is to first turn the ignition to the RUN position and check for power at the blower motor.  Disconnect its connector (see chart below; B3) and check for battery voltage on the Brown w/ Orange wire (there is no diagram for this connector face - there are only 2 pins).  If battery voltage is not present, check fuse 2 (30 amps) in the Central Junction Box, which is under the instrument panel to the left of the steering column (see chart below; D8).
> 
> Location Chart: Blower Motor Speed Control Connector
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :happysad: well the dealership i got the car at is supposed to take care of the heat /ac on friday they said that it is the control module in the dash hope they are right.i dont think that was it today i added washer fluid and the blower started working just really low airflow. when i turn down the temp to ac it does not kick out cold air but the air flow increased. im thinking the heater core air passage ways are blocked up. and hopefully when they replace the dash module the ac will start working :dunno:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 7 2010, 05:24 AM~19006339
> *i guess ima cheap ass...one coil is 40+ dollars at autozone...they are 15 each shipped on ebay...and when i dont know the exact problem, and have to buy more parts, and more parts i think going cheap is the best way to go :happysad:
> *



*MAN 90 BUCKS AND ALL EIGHT WERE SHIPPED TO MY DOOR THATS WHAT I PAID AND THAT WAS WITH THE COILS INCLUDED..... TYPE IN "LINCOLN TOWNCAR COILS" EXACTLY LIKE THAT..... I JUST CHECKED AND SAW A WHOLE SET FOR $85 SHIPPED!!!!! GET THOSE AND SUM NEW SPARK PLUGS, GAP THEM TO .54 AND U SHOULD B GOOD!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Nov 9 2010, 11:56 PM~19030430
> *
> MAN 90 BUCKS  AND ALL EIGHT WERE SHIPPED TO MY DOOR THATS WHAT I PAID AND THAT WAS WITH THE COILS INCLUDED..... TYPE IN "LINCOLN TOWNCAR COILS" EXACTLY LIKE THAT..... I JUST CHECKED AND SAW A WHOLE SET FOR $85 SHIPPED!!!!! GET THOSE AND SUM NEW SPARK PLUGS, GAP THEM TO .54 AND U SHOULD B GOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: damn good price


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Nov 9 2010, 08:58 PM~19030446
> *:0  :cheesy: damn good price
> *


 *
I KNO I FEEL LIKE BUYIN AN EXTRA SET!! :biggrin: *


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Nov 9 2010, 09:56 PM~19030430
> *
> MAN 90 BUCKS  AND ALL EIGHT WERE SHIPPED TO MY DOOR THATS WHAT I PAID AND THAT WAS WITH THE COILS INCLUDED..... TYPE IN "LINCOLN TOWNCAR COILS" EXACTLY LIKE THAT..... I JUST CHECKED AND SAW A WHOLE SET FOR $85 SHIPPED!!!!! GET THOSE AND SUM NEW SPARK PLUGS, GAP THEM TO .54 AND U SHOULD B GOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah i did all that...  shit didnt help...im thinkin its a clogged injector? computer reads out misfire on 6 and 8...i put in some premium and some lucas in the tank and planned on just riding it and tryin to clean that shit out, but i gota screw in my tire  sooooo im waiting on new tires to be shipped from the warehouse :happysad:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 7 2010, 11:59 PM~19012242
> *im going to buy a 2000 lincoln tommarow what are some things i should look out for on a lincoln i have always had chevys so not really sure what to look for in a towncar 4.6 with 88000 miles looks clean there asking 6000 im thinking 5200 is fair.
> 
> 
> ...


  shit i paid $1000 for my 99..................20








0k miles but runs like a champ


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 9 2010, 09:41 PM~19030270
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :happysad: well the dealership i got the car at is supposed to take care of the heat /ac on friday they said that it is the control module in the dash hope they are right.i dont think that was it today i added washer fluid and the blower started working just really low airflow. when i turn down the temp to ac it does not kick out cold air but the air flow increased. im thinking the heater core air passage ways are blocked up. and hopefully when they replace the dash module the ac will start working  :dunno:
> *


So the blower motor DOES turn on and blow air? Depending on various things (outside temperature, in car temperature, sun load, etc) and what temperature you request, the EATC moves the blend door and controls blower motor speed to maintain the set temperature. So for instance if you were to set it at a temperature close to the in car temperature, the blower motor wouldn't blow very much. If you set a temperature that is alot higher or lower than the in car temperature then the blend door moves more towards either hot and cold and then backs off as the selected temperature is achieved (it cycles back and forth to blend hot air from the heater core and cold air from the evaporator), and the blower motor will slow down. Do this: on the EATC press the OFF and PANEL buttons simultaneously and then release and within two seconds press the AUTO button. This function will display continuous (intermittent) codes and hard faults that occur during normal operation. Normal operation of the system stops when the display of continuous codes is activated. Note that "°C" will be displayed while in this mode. To exit the display of continuous codes, press the FRONT DEFROST button. This will exit and clear all DTCs. Press the FLOOR button to exit without clearing DTCs set before the last ignition cycle, but make sure to always exit continuous codes display before powering the system down (system turned off). Do that, and tell me what codes you get.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 9 2010, 11:41 PM~19030270
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :happysad: well the dealership i got the car at is supposed to take care of the heat /ac on friday they said that it is the control module in the dash hope they are right.i dont think that was it today i added washer fluid and the blower started working just really low airflow. when i turn down the temp to ac it does not kick out cold air but the air flow increased. im thinking the heater core air passage ways are blocked up. and hopefully when they replace the dash module the ac will start working  :dunno:
> *


Its the module mine went out like that before common problem on them part is like $55 but putting it in is a lil challange


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Nov 9 2010, 11:35 PM~19029742
> *looks like thats at west side cc pinic
> *


YES SIR, IT WAS!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DO THE ABS SENSORS HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE SPEEDOMETER....????ON AN 03 LINCOLN


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 10 2010, 01:42 AM~19031409
> *So the blower motor DOES turn on and blow air?  Depending on various things (outside temperature, in car temperature, sun load, etc) and what temperature you request, the EATC moves the blend door and controls blower motor speed to maintain the set temperature.  So for instance if you were to set it at a temperature close to the in car temperature, the blower motor wouldn't blow very much.  If you set a temperature that is alot higher or lower than the in car temperature then the blend door moves more towards either hot and cold and then backs off as the selected temperature is achieved (it cycles back and forth to blend hot air from the heater core and cold air from the evaporator), and the blower motor will slow down.  Do this: on the EATC press the OFF and PANEL buttons simultaneously and then release and within two seconds press the AUTO button.  This function will display continuous (intermittent) codes and hard faults that occur during normal operation.  Normal operation of the system stops when the display of continuous codes is activated. Note that "°C" will be displayed while in this mode.  To exit the display of continuous codes, press the FRONT DEFROST button. This will exit and clear all DTCs. Press the FLOOR button to exit without clearing DTCs set before the last ignition cycle, but make sure to always exit continuous codes display before powering the system down (system turned off).  Do that, and tell me what codes you get.
> *


I appreciate the help man I wouldn't know where to start on it. The blower didn't work at first at all. Then I added washer fluid to it and I'm thinking when I shut the hood it jiggled something around and the blower started working. I'm taking it on Friday to get the control module in the dash replaced on Friday morning hopefully that will take care of the problem. Now that it at least blows I turned the temp up to 90 and it heated up pretty good hot air was coming just not a lot of volume of air nut when I turned it all the way down to 60 it never kicked on the ac compressor but the sir did come out at a higher volume. Man this thing is way more complicated than my old caprice. That bitch had three speeds for the blower and it worked like a champ.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 10 2010, 11:02 AM~19033868
> *DO THE ABS SENSORS HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE SPEEDOMETER....????ON AN 03 LINCOLN
> *


The instrument cluster receives the vehicle speed signal from the anti-lock brake system (ABS) module and displays it on the speedometer gauge. When the instrument cluster has no vehicle speed signal, the speedometer will default to 0.0 mph.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 9 2010, 09:19 PM~19030616
> *yeah i did all that...  shit didnt help...im thinkin its a clogged injector? computer reads out misfire on 6 and 8...i put in some premium and some lucas in the tank and planned on just riding it and tryin to clean that shit out, but i gota screw in my tire  sooooo im waiting on new tires to be shipped from the warehouse :happysad:
> *


*
DID U CHANGE ALL OF THEM??*


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> > FOR SALE...not my ride just saw it under the Classifieds Vehicles
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Nov 10 2010, 09:30 PM~19038736
> *
> DID U CHANGE ALL OF THEM??
> *


no... :happysad: i took it to autozone and hooked up their computer and it said #6 and 8 was misfiring...so i replaced those and checked those plugs... :happysad:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

last minute deal here...im going to the junk yard in the morn....i got a 99' need to do the spindle swap, what year do i pull them from in the junk yard to make my 13" rimz fit?


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i wanna say its 91-94? dont know why a 90 wouldnt work, but i think i read somewhere that it was 91-94 :dunno:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 10 2010, 09:06 PM~19039241
> *no... :happysad: i took it to autozone and hooked up their computer and it said #6 and 8 was misfiring...so i replaced those and checked those plugs... :happysad:
> *


*
:happysad: MINE DIDNT EVEN SAY I HAD A BAD COIL WEN I HOOKED IT UP TO THA SCANNER..... :dunno: :angel: I JUS CHANGED THEM......WELL IF U CAN U SHOULD JUS CHANGE THEM ALL .... ATLEAST IF IT DOESNT FIX IT YOULL KNO FOR SURE IT HAS NOTHIN TO DO WIT THE ELECTRICAL...
:thumbsup:*


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 10 2010, 10:06 PM~19039241
> *no... :happysad: i took it to autozone and hooked up their computer and it said #6 and 8 was misfiring...so i replaced those and checked those plugs... :happysad:
> *


What were the specific codes?


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 10 2010, 10:21 PM~19039420
> *What were the specific codes?
> *


hold on ill go get them...


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

they told me to check the codes that popped up first...then fix them going down the line, but some of the codes will pop up the same thing...so here it goes...1131, 1151, 0306,0308, and last but not least 0102...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

also do i need a spindle lock nut socket to get the spindle off of whatever year i need? just asking cuz i see autozone sells a kit for 19.99...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*FLOR!DA ROLLERZ..............*


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 10 2010, 10:33 PM~19039551
> *they told me to check the codes that popped up first...then fix them going down the line, but some of the codes will pop up the same thing...so here it goes...1131, 1151, 0306,0308, and last but not least 0102...
> *


Looking back over EVERYTHING you've said my suggestion to you would to be to swap out a known good Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor and see if that restores power to the engine; if nothing changes then it'd probably be safe to say its not the sensor (but can't tell you for certain without checking the power, ground and signal return circuits). Also look for vacuum leaks. A vacuum leak introduces air that is unaccounted for by the MAF and will create a lean condition, which can result in a misfire. A misfire on one or two cylinders will make it idle rough, but the misfire should smooth out and be masked as the RPM's rise. Since you are lacking power, and considering the codes you gave me, I'd say try that. You can check for vacuum leaks a number of different ways but the easiet way to check a large area quickly is to spray either WD-40 or some brake clean on all the vacuum lines and if the RPMs change, you have a leak somewhere. Also, you can USUALLY hear a vacuum leak, and since you said you thought it may have an exhaust leak you may have mistaken a vacuum leak for an exhasut leak, although they sound a little different. P1131 and P1151 are basically the same code. "Lack of HO2S Switch, Sensor Indicates Lean" is the description that Ford gives to those two codes. P0306 and P0308 indicate the cylinders that have misfired, 6 and 8 (like you had said) and P0102 is a code for the MAF. On Port Fuel Injected cars, clogged injectors can affect individual cylinders because each cylinder has its own injector, as opposed to Throttle Body Injection systems where a clogged injector would affect all cylinders. Without being there with the car, what looks and sounds like is happening is you may or may not have an exhaust leak which may fool the PCM into thinking the MAF isn't properly metering all incoming air, which would set a code, or you may have a bad MAF so swap in a good one to make sure. If you did have a vacuum leak, as said before, it would create a lean condition in all cylinders, which if you had a couple of clogged injectors would make the cylinders of those injectors that much more lean. Do an injector flush, but not the type you put in the tank. The most effective fuel injector flushs utilize a gas /cleaner mixture that you connect right to the fuel rail. If you go this route, make sure to shut off the fuel pump in the trunk before hand (on driver's side). Replacement should be your LAST resort. Also, the check engine light is usually only illuminated when there is an emission problem; that's why on newer vehicles you can't pass emissions with a check engine light on. I hope this helps.



> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 10 2010, 10:38 PM~19039593
> *also do i need a spindle lock nut socket to get the spindle off of whatever year i need? just asking cuz i see autozone sells a kit for 19.99...
> *


You don't need any special type of socket to remove the spindle; its just a little larger than most of the other nuts and bolts on the car, but I can't remember the size off the top of my head.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 11 2010, 08:55 PM~19047183
> *Looking back over EVERYTHING you've said my suggestion to you would to be to swap out a known good Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor and see if that restores power to the engine; if nothing changes then it'd probably be safe to say its not the sensor (but can't tell you for certain without checking the power, ground and signal return circuits).  Also look for vacuum leaks.  A vacuum leak introduces air that is unaccounted for by the MAF and will create a lean condition, which can result in a misfire.  A misfire on one or two cylinders will make it idle rough, but the misfire should smooth out and be masked as the RPM's rise.  Since you are lacking power, and considering the codes you gave me, I'd say try that.  You can check for vacuum leaks a number of different ways but the easiet way to check a large area quickly is to spray either WD-40 or some brake clean on all the vacuum lines and if the RPMs change, you have a leak somewhere.  Also, you can USUALLY hear a vacuum leak, and since you said you thought it may have an exhaust leak you may have mistaken a vacuum leak for an exhasut leak, although they sound a little different.  P1131 and P1151 are basically the same code. "Lack of HO2S Switch, Sensor Indicates Lean" is the description that Ford gives to those two codes.  P0306 and P0308 indicate the cylinders that have misfired, 6 and 8 (like you had said) and P0102 is a code for the MAF.  On Port Fuel Injected cars, clogged injectors can affect individual cylinders because each cylinder has its own injector, as opposed to Throttle Body Injection systems where a clogged injector would affect all cylinders.  Without being there with the car, what looks and sounds like is happening is you may or may not have an exhaust leak which may fool the PCM into thinking the MAF isn't properly metering all incoming air, which would set a code, or you may have a bad MAF so swap in a good one to make sure.  If you did have a vacuum leak, as said before, it would create a lean condition in all cylinders, which if you had a couple of clogged injectors would make the cylinders of those injectors that much more lean.  Do an injector flush, but not the type you put in the tank.  The most effective fuel injector flushs utilize a gas /cleaner mixture that you connect right to the fuel rail.  If you go this route, make sure to shut off the fuel pump in the trunk before hand (on driver's side).  Replacement should be your LAST resort. Also, the check engine light is usually only illuminated when there is an emission problem; that's why on newer vehicles you can't pass emissions with a check engine light on.  I hope this helps.
> You don't need any special type of socket to remove the spindle; its just a little larger than most of the other nuts and bolts on the car, but I can't remember the size off the top of my head.
> *


 :wow: thanks for all the info homie! much appreciated! ill take a look as soon as i can! also there is no check engine lights on...ill keep you updated...i think you may be on to somethin :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 10 2010, 10:52 PM~19039033
> *liked it better white :happysad:
> *


ME TOO, WE SHOT CANDY ON IT AND I DIDNT LIKE HOW IT CAME OUT SO THATS WHY IT HAD TO GO  BUT IT WAS SHOT GOOD


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

got my eatc, blower motor, and got my ac sytem refilled everything is working great now.thanks to every one who gave me advice.
know i have another issue seems like the car has a misfire when i keep the car at a steady rpm when i accelerate i get great pickup just when im cruising at a steady pace im getting a misfire. now my question i have is if i have a bad coil/coils what should i expect it to run to get it fixed.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 11 2010, 07:59 PM~19045050
> *FLOR!DA ROLLERZ..............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

This is my 01 lincoln.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 10 2010, 10:09 PM~19039277
> *i wanna say its 91-94? dont know why  a 90 wouldnt work, but i think i read somewhere that it was 91-94 :dunno:
> *


yes, and with ABS because I think 98-02 came with ABS stock



> *also do i need a spindle lock nut socket to get the spindle off of whatever year i need? just asking cuz i see autozone sells a kit for 19.99...  *


No. I'm not even sure what that is. Bring one of those fork things to pop it off the ball joints. Lots of WD-40 too


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 15 2010, 08:43 AM~19071467
> *yes, and with ABS because I think 98-02 came with ABS stock
> No.  I'm not even sure what that is.  Bring one of those fork things to pop it off the ball joints.  Lots of WD-40 too
> *


i think ima get them ones from homie on here...they will work just gotta cut off the tab for the sway bar...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 12 2010, 08:18 PM~19056094
> *ME TOO, WE SHOT CANDY ON IT AND I DIDNT LIKE HOW IT CAME OUT SO THATS WHY IT HAD TO GO   BUT IT WAS SHOT GOOD
> *


fuck it made room for the new project  whens that popin in here?? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR LINCS ALL AROUND DA WORLD "LETHAL LOWS 2011"


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 15 2010, 05:41 PM~19075752
> *i think ima get them ones from homie on here...they will work just gotta cut off the tab for the sway bar...
> *


What tab? The older sway bar connects to the spindle by the upper ball joint. I left it off and put on a aftermarket link thru the hole on the lower arm. Works fine.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 16 2010, 08:26 AM~19081113
> *What tab?  The older sway bar connects to the spindle by the upper ball joint.  I left it off and put on a aftermarket link thru the hole on the lower arm.  Works fine.
> *


that extra bolt that holds what i call linkage to the sway bar right below the hole that the ball joint mounts to...its in the way if you run the heavy duty ball joints...you can put a nut on the threads with that tab/extra hole in the way...so you just grind it off...


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TOWN CAR FRONT CLIP FOR SALE!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569178


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 16 2010, 01:53 PM~19083439
> *that extra bolt that holds what i call linkage to the sway bar right below the hole that the ball joint mounts to...its in the way if you run the heavy duty ball joints...you can put a nut on the threads with that tab/extra hole in the way...so you just grind it off...
> *


gotcha, cool


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 16 2010, 03:35 PM~19084281
> *gotcha, cool
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Sep 12 2010, 11:22 AM~18547429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this one? :dunno:

sorry, im a big body guy :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Sep 3 2010, 06:03 PM~18481715
> *Here are some of the last pictures I took of my TC before I dropped it off at SHOW STATUS CUSTOMS for a full make over...
> 
> 
> ...


Its been a while but my car is almost done... can't wait hno: ...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Sep 3 2010, 07:03 PM~18481715
> *Here are some of the last pictures I took of my TC before I dropped it off at SHOW STATUS CUSTOMS for a full make over...
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass TC bro


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 17 2010, 11:21 PM~19098686
> *thats a clean ass TC bro
> *


Thanks bro... that was before... you should see it very soon with its new make over :biggrin:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 17 2010, 03:18 PM~19094034
> *what year is this one? :dunno:
> 
> sorry, im a big body guy  :biggrin:
> *


98 bro


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Nov 18 2010, 04:21 PM~19103883
> *98 bro
> *


that bitch is bad bro!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 6 2010, 07:16 PM~19003806
> *FOR SALE...not my ride just saw it under the Classifieds Vehicles
> 
> 
> ...


*my JAWDROPPED!* 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

BUMB


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Nov 18 2010, 12:34 PM~19101712
> *Thanks bro... that was before... you should see it very soon with its new make over :biggrin:
> *


yea I cant wait bro its bout to be off the hook with SHOW STATUS CUSTOMS doing it


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 18 2010, 09:54 PM~19106951
> *yea I cant wait bro its bout to be off the hook with SHOW STATUS CUSTOMS doing it
> *


   ... by next weekend it should be done...


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

COMIN SOON FROM MIAMI.......FL........


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Nov 19 2010, 02:07 PM~19111075
> *COMIN SOON FROM MIAMI.......FL........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Nov 19 2010, 05:14 PM~19112019
> *:0
> :0  :0
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Nov 19 2010, 08:57 PM~19113981
> *thanks homie
> *


cant wait to see the finished ride :cheesy:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 18 2010, 04:31 PM~19103955
> *that bitch is bad bro!    :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: thanx homie getting ready to do some air brush in the trunk..


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

my linc's front suspension started squealing.. bad! shits driving me nuts!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 21 2010, 11:23 PM~19128233
> *my linc's front suspension started squealing.. bad! shits driving me nuts!
> *


proble a ball joint.... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

HAD SOME SET BACKS BUT MY SHIT BACK ON TRACK...NEW RIMS AND HOOD COMING SOON...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Nov 22 2010, 05:43 PM~19134736
> *HAD SOME SET BACKS BUT MY SHIT BACK ON TRACK...NEW RIMS AND HOOD COMING SOON...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

*You can vote 1 a day* -vote for my dog named TaTwo, and get friends to vote so i can donate a year supplie of food to an animal shelter http://www.redmoonpetfood.com/cast-your-vo...4537e5bc2f2d37b


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Jun 13 2010, 09:07 PM~17777964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOUNDED C.C IN THE HOUSE GAME OVER TO THE TOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Nov 22 2010, 02:43 PM~19134736
> *HAD SOME SET BACKS BUT MY SHIT BACK ON TRACK...NEW RIMS AND HOOD COMING SOON...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Torres (Jan 7, 2010)

BOUNDED C.C. TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Nov 22 2010, 06:43 PM~19134736
> *HAD SOME SET BACKS BUT MY SHIT BACK ON TRACK...NEW RIMS AND HOOD COMING SOON...
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

alright guys i have seen a ton of shit on here about the spindle swap, and half of it has been wrong...so i figured i would ask this to see if anyone has tried it yet? im sure it has been tried or atleast thought of...has anyone tried to just change out the caliper for an older model caliper? and if need be a different rotor also? just asking...if its possible, its a lot less work...please let me know if anyone has tried this yet :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Nov 22 2010, 05:43 PM~19134736
> *HAD SOME SET BACKS BUT MY SHIT BACK ON TRACK...NEW RIMS AND HOOD COMING SOON...
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro........i'll have pics of mine in a few weeks


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Nov 22 2010, 03:43 PM~19134736
> *HAD SOME SET BACKS BUT MY SHIT BACK ON TRACK...NEW RIMS AND HOOD COMING SOON...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 27 2010, 11:55 PM~19179234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

A LINCOLN LOVERS I GOT A QUESTION I GOT A 2001 TOWNCAR MY PROBLEM IS WHEN I LOCK IT UP ON THE FRONT THE CYLINDER GETS PUCHED OUT AND THEN WHEN I DROP IT THE COIL GETS STUCK ON THE FRAME WHAT CAN I DO TO REPAIR THIS PROBLEM


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Nov 28 2010, 03:05 PM~19183444
> *A LINCOLN LOVERS I GOT A QUESTION I GOT A 2001 TOWNCAR MY PROBLEM IS WHEN I LOCK IT UP ON THE FRONT THE CYLINDER GETS PUCHED OUT AND THEN WHEN I DROP IT THE COIL GETS STUCK ON THE FRAME WHAT CAN I DO TO REPAIR THIS PROBLEM
> *




i had a problem like that on mine i used deep cups on the front and took care of the problem


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Some people do not like to bolt the cup to the cylinder but it also helps


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 28 2010, 05:04 PM~19184086
> *Some people do not like to bolt the cup to the cylinder but it also helps
> *


 :0


----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 28 2010, 05:04 PM~19184086
> *Some people do not like to bolt the cup to the cylinder but it also helps
> *


I DID PUT THE BOLTS ON THE CYLINDERS BUT IT WILL BRAKE THEM OFF I ALSO INSTALLED NEW CYLINDEDR AND DEEP CUPS AND IL STEEL HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM COUSE I WANT TO HOP BUT I CANT COUSE THE COIL GETS STUCK ON THE FRAME


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

sounds like a question for prohopper :dunno: just playin...maybe something in your suspension is loose on that side?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Nov 28 2010, 07:46 PM~19184394
> *I DID PUT THE BOLTS ON THE CYLINDERS BUT IT WILL BRAKE THEM OFF I ALSO INSTALLED NEW CYLINDEDR AND DEEP CUPS AND IL STEEL HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM COUSE I WANT TO HOP BUT I CANT COUSE THE COIL GETS STUCK ON THE FRAME
> *


cylinder my be leaning cuz the hole that was cut for it may be wallowed out....u may have to weld a pipe in the hole to keep it strait


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 25 2010, 06:46 AM~19160167
> *lookin good bro........i'll have pics of mine in a few weeks
> *


..............YA MAN IMA BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THEM PICS... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Nov 29 2010, 02:05 AM~19187847
> *..............YA MAN IMA BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THEM PICS... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 29 2010, 02:19 PM~19190362
> *:biggrin:
> *


qvoooooo edwin


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 29 2010, 02:10 PM~19190309
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

yo i gatta question if someone can answer it. when you change the instrument cluster does your mileage stay the same as the one you had before or does it change to what the car you got it off of was.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yes it dose change.....if u find a cluster with lower or higher miles then thats what ur cars gonna have......but inspection keeps count of mileage and that could be considerd odometer fruad.....u have to take it to the dealer and they can program the correct milelage


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 30 2010, 05:25 AM~19198818
> *yes it dose change.....if u find a cluster with lower or higher miles then thats what ur cars gonna have......but inspection keeps count of mileage and that could be considerd odometer fruad.....u have to take it to the dealer and they can program the correct milelage
> *


alright thanks man cus when i bought the car the instrument cluster was fucked and i got a different one from the junk yard but didnt know if it was the correct mileage. you dont know around how much id cost to get the dealer to do that?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 29 2010, 12:10 PM~19190309
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :angry:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Nov 21 2010, 10:23 PM~19128233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT HAPPEND TO MY 97 LAST YEAR. IT STARTED SQUEALING AND THEN ONE DAY THE LOWER BALLJOINT ON THE PASS. SIDE BROKE. :uh:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Nov 30 2010, 05:47 PM~19202786
> *alright thanks man cus when i bought the car the instrument cluster was fucked and i got a different one from the junk yard but didnt know if it was the correct mileage. you dont know around how much id cost to get the dealer to do that?
> *


my homie had the chevy dealer do his trailblazer and it cost him like 80 bux.....but so sumwhere around there


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 1 2010, 05:16 AM~19208041
> *my homie had the chevy dealer do his trailblazer and it cost him like 80 bux.....but so sumwhere around there
> *


alright fo sure thanks dogg


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC+Nov 29 2010, 11:56 PM~19197544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we replace the instrument clusters, the cluster is sent out because its a very specialized, very scrutinized process and only certain places are allowed to do it. When a car needs a cluster it isn't allowed to be driven at all because the miles ordered for the cluster need to match the actual miles of the vehicle. I think it can only have a 15 mile discrepancy or it is considered odometer fraud in Arizona. At least that's how it was explained to me.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Nov 29 2010, 01:49 PM~19190567
> *qvoooooo edwin
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 29 2010, 12:10 PM~19190309
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


  :dunno:  :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Nov 29 2010, 11:56 PM~19197544
> *yo i gatta question if someone can answer it. when you change the instrument cluster does your mileage stay the same as the one you had before or does it change to what the car you got it off of was.
> *


it should not change because its didgital its memory is stored in computer


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Dec 2 2010, 09:32 PM~19224210
> *it should not change because its didgital its memory is stored in computer
> *


so just changing cluster wouldnt make difference....


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:49 PM~19202813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those 13's on the car? if so is that 13 sittin by itself next to the trunk?


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

anyone know where you can get the big chrome piece that goes on the trunk? the one that covers the back up lights and lock? besides my local junkyard? i keep lookin and loookin and they are all fukced up!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Nov 28 2010, 04:46 PM~19184394
> *I DID PUT THE BOLTS ON THE CYLINDERS BUT IT WILL BRAKE THEM OFF I ALSO INSTALLED NEW CYLINDEDR AND DEEP CUPS AND IL STEEL HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM COUSE I WANT TO HOP BUT I CANT COUSE THE COIL GETS STUCK ON THE FRAME
> *


*

YEAH LIKE HOMEBOY SAID U HAVE TO SLEEVE THEM...... THE SAME SHIT HAPPEN TO ME AND MY CYLINDERS GOT BENT !!! I ENDED UP PUTTIN SOME DIFFERENT STROKES THAT HAD REVERSE CUPS AND IT WORKED PERFECTLY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 3 2010, 12:03 AM~19224538
> *anyone know where you can get the big chrome piece that goes on the trunk? the one that covers the back up lights and lock? besides my local junkyard? i keep lookin and loookin and they are all fukced up!
> *


try the dealer or ebay


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i figured that...  none on ebay, and i cant imagine what they go for at the dealer...so i will restructure my question...anyone have this part, or can get one? :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 2 2010, 08:47 PM~19224368
> *are those 13's on the car? if so is that 13 sittin by itself next to the trunk?
> *


those are all definelty 13's,


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 3 2010, 02:26 AM~19226368
> *those are all definelty 13's,
> *


cool. that one by the trunk looks HUGE! anyways heres a little project i currently have...
the wheels stikc out like its a 90's euro










chekc out the chrome spindles and caliper brakcet! :wow: 










TWO, not 1 but TWO SPACERS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










and what will make all this right :dunno: the spindle swap... :biggrin:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Dec 2 2010, 09:32 PM~19224210
> *it should not change because its didgital its memory is stored in computer
> *


so then with a different instrument cluster i dont have to take it to the dealer?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 3 2010, 01:15 PM~19229841
> *cool. that one by the trunk looks HUGE! anyways heres a little project i currently have...
> the wheels stikc out like its a 90's euro
> 
> ...


yeah just cus its closer to the camera looks bigger but you can tell by the distance from hub to nipples its a 13 and the tires too. damn thats sketchy as fuck i didnt even want to use the little 1/4" spacer, lucky those lug nuts didnt snap.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 3 2010, 06:16 PM~19231394
> *yeah just cus its closer to the camera looks bigger but you can tell by the distance from hub to nipples its a 13 and the tires too. damn thats sketchy as fuck i didnt even want to use the little 1/4" spacer, lucky those lug nuts didnt snap.
> *


did you do the spindle swap? just asking cuz i thought someone on here said they still had to use a small spacer :happysad:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:51 PM~19202842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 29 2010, 10:31 PM~19195824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln+Dec 2 2010, 09:32 PM~19224210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Hybrid Electronic Instrument Cluster (HEC) is a module all in itself. So you are right in that the miles are stored in the computer's memory (non-volatile memory to be exact; that's why when you disconnect the battery, you don't lose your mileage), but the computer is the Instrument Cluster itself. If you take an instrument cluster out of a car with 100 miles and put it in a car with 100,000 miles, the instrument cluster would still read 100 miles. But there are other parameters, besides the mileage, that need to be reset when the Instrument Cluster is replaced, so I'd recommend taking it to the dealership, or at least someone who knows what they are doing. If you have any questions I can give you the number to the Cluster Order System that the dealerships use, although the public may not be able to actually order anything. :dunno:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 3 2010, 11:11 PM~19233973
> *The Hybrid Electronic Instrument Cluster (HEC) is a module all in itself.  So you are right in that the miles are stored in the computer's memory (non-volatile memory to be exact; that's why when you disconnect the battery, you don't lose your mileage), but the computer is the Instrument Cluster itself.  If you take an instrument cluster out of a car with 100 miles and put it in a car with 100,000 miles, the instrument cluster would still read 100 miles.  But there are other parameters, besides the mileage, that need to be reset when the Instrument Cluster is replaced, so I'd recommend taking it to the dealership, or at least someone who knows what they are doing.  If you have any questions I can give you the number to the  Cluster Order System that the dealerships use, although the public may not be able to actually order anything.  :dunno:
> *


this guy knows his shit! :thumbsup: very helpful dude!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

*built in a lil over a month*.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
























SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:13 PM~19239324
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:13 PM~19239324
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:13 PM~19239324
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 07:13 PM~19239324
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


SIck!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 3 2010, 05:54 PM~19231859
> *did you do the spindle swap? just asking cuz i thought someone on here said they still had to use a small spacer :happysad:
> *


yeah i did the swap, you dont have to use the spacers if you grind the edge of the caliper bolts,


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 4 2010, 12:23 PM~19235983
> *this guy knows his shit! :thumbsup: very helpful dude!
> *


x2


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 06:13 PM~19239324
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

]







[/


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 07:13 PM~19239324
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Nov 27 2010, 11:33 PM~19179031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

one 4 them hataz


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 5 2010, 11:06 AM~19244174
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


looks like somebody is runninn spacers :0


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

BIG FERNY'S 98 TOWN CAR


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 07:13 PM~19239324
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


MANNNNNNNNNNNNN....THAT SHIT STUPID CLEAN....I GOTZ TO JUNK MY 99 AND GET A REAL O3UP BODY....


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider+Dec 4 2010, 10:23 AM~19235983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies! Just trying to do my part to help out!


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 07:13 PM~19239324
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Wow... I'm jealous. All your hard work definitely paid off. Looks great with the body swap! Good thing about doing it that way is you also get the new style interior, which in my opinion is alot nicer. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 08:13 PM~19239324
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL GEE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 6 2010, 01:57 PM~19253167
> *:wow: Wow...  I'm jealous.  All your hard work definitely paid off.  Looks great with the body swap!  Good thing about doing it that way is you also get the new style interior, which in my opinion is alot nicer.  :thumbsup:
> *


speedo is really off.......i think by like 30 to 40 miles........i just got the mufflers done...i went with magnaflow.....it quiet with a very low rumble twards the back....i luv it.....thanks for the props homie .... it felt great dippin to the show......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 6 2010, 01:59 PM~19253193
> *DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL GEE
> *


thanks bro......this ride said everything i needed it to say loud and clear.....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2010, 01:12 PM~19253314
> *thanks bro......this ride said everything i needed it to say loud and clear.....
> *


THATS WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 6 2010, 02:12 PM~19253320
> *THATS WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


oh yea and i took 1st 2000 and newer luxury


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2010, 01:18 PM~19253382
> *oh yea and i took 1st 2000 and newer luxury
> *


congrats car looks great


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

here are a few hugo took


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Nov 22 2010, 03:43 PM~19134736
> *HAD SOME SET BACKS BUT MY SHIT BACK ON TRACK...NEW RIMS AND HOOD COMING SOON...
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be back in cali in 2 weeks foo imma smash the lank to your house and we puttin in work on both cars


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*SLIM...str8up props homie she came out fuckin nice *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 6 2010, 09:41 PM~19257440
> *SLIM...str8up props homie she came out fuckin nice
> *


thankx homie.....


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> I FUXX WIDIT L... :biggrin:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 3 2010, 11:11 PM~19233973
> *The Hybrid Electronic Instrument Cluster (HEC) is a module all in itself.  So you are right in that the miles are stored in the computer's memory (non-volatile memory to be exact; that's why when you disconnect the battery, you don't lose your mileage), but the computer is the Instrument Cluster itself.  If you take an instrument cluster out of a car with 100 miles and put it in a car with 100,000 miles, the instrument cluster would still read 100 miles.  But there are other parameters, besides the mileage, that need to be reset when the Instrument Cluster is replaced, so I'd recommend taking it to the dealership, or at least someone who knows what they are doing.  If you have any questions I can give you the number to the  Cluster Order System that the dealerships use, although the public may not be able to actually order anything.  :dunno:
> *


alright hell yea thanks for the info ill take it to the dealer see what they can do


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi I had a question I don't know if this has happend to anybody. I have a 2000 Lincoln town car and sometimes when I turn my car on there is a very loud humming noise coming from the engine compartment but I cant figure out what it is all I have done to the car is a spindle swap to fi the 13"s. If any body could help me with this problem I would really appresheate it. It started doing it a few months ago it would do it every now and then but now it is starting to do it more frequently.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

bounded c.c.[/i]@Dec 7 2010 said:


> [/SIZE]


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

lethalsdaname[/i]@Dec 7 2010 said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I did a full spindle swap off a 93 linc. Please let me know what he said when u talk to him any info is helpful. Thanks for ur help I appresheate it.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lethalsdaname[/i]@Dec 7 2010 said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if ya just changed the calipers, did still need spacers?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Dec 7 2010, 10:42 AM~19261842
> *Hi I had a question I don't know if this has happend to anybody. I have a 2000 Lincoln town car and sometimes when I turn my car on there is a very loud humming noise coming from the engine compartment but I cant figure out what it is all I have done to the car is a spindle swap to fi the 13"s. If any body could help me with this problem I would really appresheate it. It started doing it a few months ago it would do it every now and then but now it is starting to do it more frequently.
> *


sounds like the air suspention compressor is still activating.....unplug that shit.......its on the driver side under the air box


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

seeeeee.....  i mentioned just changing the calipers about a month ago, and nobody posted shit about it! i had a feeling it could be done, just didnt know what year and make to get them from...i wonder if you still need spacers?


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Dec 7 2010, 07:42 AM~19261842
> *Hi I had a question I don't know if this has happend to anybody. I have a 2000 Lincoln town car and sometimes when I turn my car on there is a very loud humming noise coming from the engine compartment but I cant figure out what it is all I have done to the car is a spindle swap to fi the 13"s. If any body could help me with this problem I would really appresheate it. It started doing it a few months ago it would do it every now and then but now it is starting to do it more frequently.
> *


CHECK THA VACUUM LINES THAT CONNECT TO THE AIR INTAKE TUBE


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 6 2010, 12:08 PM~19253275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 7 2010, 10:45 AM~19262712
> *sounds like the air suspention compressor is still activating.....unplug that shit.......its on the driver side under the air box
> *


The noise sounds like the Air Compressor for the rear air springs. If the air suspension system is no longer intact and the Rear Air Suspension Control Module cannot control vehicle ride height, the compressor will be running excessively. At first you may not have noticed it because the compressor was operating as designed but when run excessively, it produces extreme amounts of heat inside the compressor which quickly destroy it, in which case it would progressively get louder and louder as more damage is done. The compressor contains a thermal overload circuit breaker which opens when it over heats, which is designed to protect the compressor. The circuit breaker automatically resets after a cool down period and then will continue to run until again being tripped by excessive compressor motor heat. After a few weeks of this constant over heating, the compressor will fail. You can either, remove the air compressor (it is under the air cleaner box on the driver's side, like Slim mentioned), simply disconnect it, pull the compressor relay (relay 4, see below) in the Battery Junction Box (BJB) under the hood, or just turn off the air suspension service switch located in the trunk on the driver's side... whatever is easiest for you.

*Battery Junction Box (BJB)*


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2010, 03:53 PM~19255690
> *here are a few hugo took
> 
> 
> ...


looks like she let her fat friend burrow those boots :squint:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2010, 10:46 PM~19257501
> *thankx homie.....
> *


4SHO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HERES A SAMPLE OF WHATS BEEN KEEPING ME BUSY, SHOULD BE OUT IN 2011 
GANGSTA WAYZ


----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

A BATOS DO A 1990 LINCONL T/C UPPER ARMS FIT A 2001 LINCOLN T/C I NEED HELP


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2010, 04:50 PM~19265747
> *HERES A SAMPLE OF WHATS BEEN KEEPING ME BUSY, SHOULD BE OUT IN 2011
> GANGSTA WAYZ
> 
> ...


slimonthabumperrrrrrr>>>>>"u got'em duckin for cover.......get it done homie"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 7 2010, 01:48 PM~19264105
> *That's quite a bit that its off.  What is probably happening is that the '98-'02 wheel speed sensor tone rings are either a different diameter, or have a different number or size of teeth, or a combination of the two, from that of the '03 and newer.  If that is the case, when the Instrument Cluster of the new body recieves the rolling count status from the ABS module, which it receives from the wheel speed sensors from the old frame, it is programmed to see the frequencies generated by the old sensors differently from that of the '98-'02 instrument cluster.  It may be possible to swap a new style hub bearing into the older spindle, but I've never compared the two so I'm not sure that they'd even fit.  The problem with this though is that even if you were able to swap the hub bearings out, if the rear sensor tone rings are also different, the constant difference in front and rear wheel speed would cause the Traction Control / ABS to activate because it would interpret the diffrence in speed as either wheel lock up or wheel slip, depending on the driving conditions.  If possible the best way to correct the speedometer issue would be to swap the front hub bearings, and if that were possible, to also swap out the entire rear axle, if the Traction Control / ABS started to give you problems.  This is all of course assuming that you are using the '98-'02 ABS sensors  and ABS module along with the '03 and newer Instrument cluster, but seeing as how these two systems where never designed to be interchangeable, I'm just going off of how they are originally programmed and may or may not react to unexpected input signals (ie different wheel speed frequencies).    :dunno:
> No problem.  :thumbsup:
> *


its me slim>>>>>>>the front sensors are unpluged....the back two are plugged up....and the abs rings are diffrent.....its cool who needs a speedo....we gonna dyno tune it next week if we can fix it then we will.....trying to do bigger injectors and a bigger throttlebody....i would luv to supercharge it.....what will work on it?


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2010, 06:53 PM~19255690
> *here are a few hugo took
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON HOMIE :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2010, 06:50 PM~19265747
> *HERES A SAMPLE OF WHATS BEEN KEEPING ME BUSY, SHOULD BE OUT IN 2011
> GANGSTA WAYZ
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Dec 7 2010, 07:43 PM~19266827
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


wait till you see the rest dogg :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2010, 09:25 PM~19267271
> *wait till you see the rest dogg :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait to see the finished ride


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2010, 04:50 PM~19265747
> *HERES A SAMPLE OF WHATS BEEN KEEPING ME BUSY, SHOULD BE OUT IN 2011
> GANGSTA WAYZ
> 
> ...


lookin good ...i see them stocks bucked out too... :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 07:13 PM~19239324
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *DDDAAAMMMNNN!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 7 2010, 09:21 AM~19262532
> *if ya just changed the calipers, did still need spacers?
> *


U JUST NEED THE LIL 1/4 INCH SPACERS I HAVE 2 TOWNCARS ONE I CHANGED THE CALIPERS THE OTHER GOT THEM BIG ASS DOUBLE BOLTED SPACERS THAT CAME WITH THE CAR I WOULD CHANGE IT BUT WHATS THE POINT ITS DONE


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

THIS PAST SUNDAY AT DEVOTIONS TOY DRIVE UP IN SAC,CA DA 916


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Dec 7 2010, 10:05 PM~19268253
> *lookin good ...i see them stocks bucked out too... :biggrin:
> *


yeah got a two inch tuck on it :biggrin: thanks..........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 8 2010, 11:39 AM~19272164
> *THIS PAST SUNDAY AT DEVOTIONS TOY DRIVE UP IN SAC,CA DA 916
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dammit. that looks good gee


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2010, 04:50 PM~19265747
> *HERES A SAMPLE OF WHATS BEEN KEEPING ME BUSY, SHOULD BE OUT IN 2011
> GANGSTA WAYZ
> 
> ...


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*all right which one of you was it? lol*


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Dec 8 2010, 04:20 PM~19274038
> *all right which one of you was it? lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Damn!


----------



## 85Lac'nPurple (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Dec 8 2010, 01:20 PM~19274038
> *all right which one of you was it? lol
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:  wow


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2010, 04:50 PM~19265747
> *HERES A SAMPLE OF WHATS BEEN KEEPING ME BUSY, SHOULD BE OUT IN 2011
> GANGSTA WAYZ
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Dec 8 2010, 02:20 PM~19274038
> *all right which one of you was it? lol
> 
> 
> ...


mines is about to do that :happysad: its the way i got the car though...bottom a arm bolt is loose...  i swear some people...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 8 2010, 10:39 AM~19272164
> *THIS PAST SUNDAY AT DEVOTIONS TOY DRIVE UP IN SAC,CA DA 916
> 
> 
> ...


KILLEN IT...


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2010, 04:53 PM~19255690
> *here are a few hugo took
> 
> 
> ...


Sliiim!!!congradulations on the win dawg.the car looked good posted up at the show reppin that Big I :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2010, 06:50 PM~19265747
> *HERES A SAMPLE OF WHATS BEEN KEEPING ME BUSY, SHOULD BE OUT IN 2011
> GANGSTA WAYZ
> 
> ...


 :0 wasup Forgiven!


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Dec 8 2010, 02:20 PM~19274038
> *all right which one of you was it? lol
> 
> 
> ...


 HE WOULDNT HAVE HAD THAT PROBLEM IF HE HAD CHANGED THE STOCK A ARMS !!!!!! NOW HE HAS ONE FUCKED UP Z


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Dec 8 2010, 06:33 PM~19276821
> *HE WOULDNT HAVE HAD THAT PROBLEM IF HE HAD CHANGED THE STOCK A ARMS !!!!!! NOW HE HAS ONE FUCKED UP Z
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

lethalsdaname[/i]@Dec 7 2010 said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you running those extenders in the front?


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 8 2010, 09:20 PM~19279441
> *you running those extenders in the front?
> *


you mean for the a-arms the spoons with the ball joints if so yea


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 9 2010, 11:59 AM~19282397
> *you mean for the a-arms  the spoons with the ball joints  if so yea
> *


more info on what all your running up front please....


----------



## Mr. Torres (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl+Dec 8 2010, 04:20 PM~19274038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sucks


----------



## Mr. Torres (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2010, 10:49 AM~19283178
> *damn that sucks
> *


yea its sucks bro but we got another z comin in :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz+Dec 8 2010, 06:18 PM~19275963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Torres (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Dec 8 2010, 01:20 PM~19274038
> *all right which one of you was it? lol
> 
> 
> ...


thats gotta hurt, looks like the ball joing extender popped right off


----------



## Mr. Torres (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 9 2010, 12:07 PM~19283788
> *thats gotta hurt, looks like the ball joing extender popped right off
> *


naw bro the a-arm broke in 3 pieces


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Torres_@Dec 9 2010, 11:17 AM~19283873
> *naw bro the a-arm broke in 3 pieces
> *


o damn :0 , we got the same last name... long lost cousins? ha ha


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Torres_@Dec 9 2010, 03:17 PM~19283873
> *naw bro the a-arm broke in 3 pieces
> *



factory a-arm?


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Dec 9 2010, 02:15 PM~19284673
> *factory a-arm?
> *


Yeah it was stock. But at one time those arms got extended one inch, before the spoons (ball joint extenders) got put in so that's were they broke from they last pretty good if you don't modify them but they wont last forever. It's all cool he still has his other toy to play with wile he fixes his linc and his zenith.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Dec 9 2010, 04:01 PM~19285600
> *Yeah it was stock. But at one time those arms got extended one inch, before the spoons (ball joint extenders) got put in so that's were they broke from they last pretty good if you don't modify them but they wont last forever. It's all cool he still has his other toy to play with wile he fixes his linc and his zenith.
> 
> 
> ...


didnt streetriders do that one?


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 9 2010, 09:19 PM~19288588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 9 2010, 09:19 PM~19288588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEANNNN


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 9 2010, 11:19 PM~19288588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooohhhhhhhh shit.........lets get it homie.......lookin good


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 9 2010, 07:44 PM~19287542
> *didnt streetriders do that one?
> *


I'm not sure. He get it off of a majestics member in Cali.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 10 2010, 05:31 AM~19290586
> *ooooooohhhhhhhh shit.........lets get it homie.......lookin good
> *


They both need striping and leafing and we good to go


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 10 2010, 08:25 AM~19290804
> *They both need striping and leafing and we good to go
> *


darkness is waitin on u guys now.....give him a call


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 9 2010, 09:19 PM~19288588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 10 2010, 09:13 AM~19291324
> *darkness is waitin on u guys now.....give him a call
> *


Carlos gonna try to take it tomorrow mines kinda on hold right now


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Dec 9 2010, 11:19 PM~19288588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT for the cleanest luxuries


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

MY DAILY DRIVER IN SUNNY SAN DIEGO. CARTIER MODEL BATTLE OF SILVER LINCOLNS NEWEST KING OF ALL SILVER STOCK LINCOLNS POSTED ON HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2010, 08:07 PM~19296150
> *TTT for the cleanest luxuries
> *


qvoooooooo edwin


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 10 2010, 06:07 PM~19296150
> *TTT for the cleanest luxuries
> *


X2... :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Dec 11 2010, 12:08 PM~19301611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LINCOLN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 11 2010, 05:44 PM~19303016
> *NICE  LINCOLN HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie see you up on facebook


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

SAN DIEGO TOWNCARS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I took these photos but for got to post them on here


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2010, 08:43 PM~19304133
> *I took these photos but for got to post them on here
> 
> 
> ...


nice town ar gee! :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

96 grand marquis on 13"s


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Dec 11 2010, 05:15 PM~19302440
> *qvoooooooo edwin
> *


sup homie :biggrin: donde andas homie? you still in chitown


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 12 2010, 11:08 PM~19311511
> *sup homie  :biggrin:  donde andas homie? you still in chitown
> *


qvvooo yea im still here  i usually go to mexico for the holidays pero esta cabron so i stayed this yr and get more goodies for the lincoln since its been on hold for a while :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Dec 12 2010, 10:51 PM~19311988
> *qvvooo yea im still here    i usually go to mexico  for the holidays  pero esta cabron  so i stayed this  yr and get more goodies for the lincoln since its been on hold for a while  :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT DAWG CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE PERRO


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 13 2010, 12:09 AM~19312094
> *THATS RIGHT DAWG CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE PERRO
> *


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2010, 08:43 PM~19304133
> *I took these photos but for got to post them on here
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2010, 08:43 PM~19304133
> *I took these photos but for got to post them on here
> 
> 
> ...


yo wheres the 3 security screws that go in them gay ass knock offs at? i hate it when homies try and perp...and y even post a pic with 2 screws missing with messed up tires...am i hatin? :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 13 2010, 02:57 AM~19313305
> *yo wheres the 3 security screws that go in them gay ass knock offs at? i hate it when homies try and perp...and y even post a pic with 2 screws missing with messed up tires...am i hatin? :dunno:
> *


first of all thats not his car so how would he know.....and second of all yes u are hatin :uh:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 13 2010, 12:57 AM~19313305
> *yo wheres the 3 security screws that go in them gay ass knock offs at? i hate it when homies try and perp...and y even post a pic with 2 screws missing with messed up tires...am i hatin? :dunno:
> *


You hatin *****! the tires are fucked up cause that car stays 3wheelin n on the bumper


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Big nene 1
:wave: what up homie


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

suppppppppp TC owners


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Dec 13 2010, 09:10 AM~19314355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice...sorry for hatin...nice ride i still dont understand the missing security screw picture... :happysad:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 13 2010, 12:57 AM~19313305
> *yo wheres the 3 security screws that go in them gay ass knock offs at? i hate it when homies try and perp...and y even post a pic with 2 screws missing with messed up tires...am i hatin? :dunno:
> *


WHY HE SAY GAY ASS KNOCK OFFS AND DUDE WAS PERPEN...THEM IS REAL Z'S, AND ALL GOLD...I FUXX WIDIT...ALMOST EVERYONE WANT THEM KNOCK OFFS...AND IT DOIN A FEW INCHES...THAT SHIT CLEAN


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Dec 13 2010, 11:10 AM~19314355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice caddi


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 13 2010, 01:20 PM~19315798
> *:0 nice...sorry for hatin...nice ride i still dont understand the missing security screw picture... :happysad:
> *


They prob broke while he was swangin


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

got me


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Dec 13 2010, 04:06 PM~19316999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Dec 13 2010, 06:46 PM~19318295
> *:tears:
> *



all they took was the raido :angry:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Dec 13 2010, 07:20 PM~19318628
> *all they took was the raido  :angry:
> *


RADIO LEARN HOW TOO SPELL FUCKER


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Dec 13 2010, 07:43 PM~19318827
> *RADIO  LEARN HOW TOO SPELL FUCKER
> *


ive had a few already :happysad: 

your right i dont think lincoln is right for me haha
had another flat on saturday night on the freeway


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Dec 12 2010, 12:06 AM~19304288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Dec 13 2010, 07:54 PM~19318926
> *ive had a few already  :happysad:
> 
> your right i dont think lincoln is right for me haha
> ...


BURN THAT PEICE OF SHIT AND DRIVE IT OFF A CLIFF :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 13 2010, 03:57 AM~19313305
> *yo wheres the 3 security screws that go in them gay ass knock offs at? i hate it when homies try and perp...and y even post a pic with 2 screws missing with messed up tires...am i hatin? :dunno:
> *


Not my car...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~+Dec 13 2010, 06:36 PM~19316780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats fuckd up


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

Where would the starter on my 98 be located at.i tryed to turn my car on this morning but it just clicks once.i cleaned the terminals and everything but it still does it.i got my battery checked and its still good.so now im trying to locate my starter to check if anything is loose or just go ahead and change it.how would i change it would anyone say its easy enough for someone who hasnt changed one before.any info like step by step would be helpful thanks


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Dec 14 2010, 07:32 PM~19327865
> *BURN THAT PEICE OF SHIT AND DRIVE IT OFF A CLIFF :biggrin:
> *


 no sir i will not drive a flaming car off a cliff maybe ill burn it and push it!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 14 2010, 11:09 PM~19330104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it looks good bro...


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 14 2010, 09:43 PM~19329142
> *Where would the starter on my 98 be located at.i tryed to turn my car on this morning but it just clicks once.i cleaned the terminals and everything but it still does it.i got my battery checked and its still good.so now im trying to locate my starter to check if anything is loose or just go ahead and change it.how would i change it would anyone say its easy enough for someone who hasnt changed one before.any info like step by step would be helpful thanks
> *


The starter isn't hard to change, at least not when its on a lift; the only thing is you have to reposition the transmission cooler lines, but its all straight forward. What's clicking? Does the starter itself actually click or is it just the starter relay that's clicking?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 14 2010, 11:09 PM~19330104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 15 2010, 01:57 AM~19330511
> *The starter isn't hard to change, at least not when its on a lift; the only thing is you have to reposition the transmission cooler lines, but its all straight forward.  What's clicking? Does the starter itself actually click or is it just the starter relay that's clicking?
> *


im not to sure homie.i try to crank it but it just clicks once.which relay would it be for me to check it.but just incase i do gotta change it ima have to get under the car rite


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 15 2010, 11:21 AM~19332459
> *im not to sure homie.i try to crank it but it just clicks once.which relay would it be for me to check it.but just incase i do gotta change it ima have to get under the car rite
> *


the starter is on the passenger side right under the exaust manifold where the engine and tranny bolt together.....two bolts hold it on.....u will need to be under the car


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 7 2010, 05:58 PM~19266405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well like SLIM said, the starter is on the underside of the engine on the passenger side. The relay for the starter is located in the relay box on the driver's side of the engine compartment (see below, C8). I have also attached a layout of the relay box to help in locating the starter relay. Since you are getting a clicking noise we can rule out the ignition switch, the nuetral safety switch, and the fuse in between the two. If any of those were at fault you wouldn't hear anything. At this point we know that the control side of the starter circuit is intact and functioning. We now need to rule out the component side of the circuit which consists of the starter fuse (fuse 6, 30 Amp; see below), which is located in the Power Distribution Box (same location chart, B8), the starter relay, the starter itself or the wiring in between them. Just because the relay is clicking doesn't mean that the contacts inside the relay are actually closing, or that there is power even being fed to the component side of the relay. A very simple way to check circuit continuity without tearing anything apart is to turn on your head lights and attempt to crank the engine; if your head lights dim, then the starter is getting power and attempting to use it. If your head lights don't dim, then you have an open some where in the circuit and I'd check for power at the starter and work my way back towards the fuse. If your lights dim and the starter is what is clicking, then your hold in winding on the starter motor is bad and you will need to replace the starter, assuming you have already checked for a weak battery, or you have high resistance somewhere (which is unlikely, but possible; a common cause for high resistance is the corrosion that builds up on the battery terminals, which if left for long enough can work its way down the battery cables on the inside). I've also including a wiring diagram of the starter circuit, because if you know how to read wiring diagrams, it will make everything I said much more clear. Hope this helps! :thumbsup:

*Component Location Chart: Relay Box (C8), Power Distribution Box (B8)*










*Relay Box Layout*










*Power Distribution Box*










*Starting System Circuit*


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

hey double ease im under my ride gonna take out starter to check it when i get to the top bolt my socket touched the three bolts in front of the starter and it sparked and sounded like my car wanted to turn on.so i get out and turn the key and my car turns on.what could that mean?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 16 2010, 11:53 AM~19343529
> *hey double ease im under my ride gonna take out starter to check it when i get to the top bolt my socket touched the three bolts in front of the starter and it sparked and sounded like my car wanted to turn on.so i get out and turn the key and my car turns on.what could that mean?
> *


It sparked because you grounded out the power wire. If it starts now, I'd replace the starter because its just going to happen again. If it does happen again before you're able to replace it, just get under the car and tap it with a hammer, or if that doesn't work you can climb under the car and short out the hold in winding while someone trys to crank it. Easiest thing though would just be to replace it so you don't have to worry about it, but make sure you disconnect the negative battery cable before you replace it so you don't get any sparks while you're under there.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 14 2010, 10:09 PM~19330104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK THEY DOIN IT BIG OVER N JAPAN HUH! THATS THE FIRST 98 BODY STYLE LINC IVE SEEN OVER THERE SO FAR! :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 14 2010, 11:09 PM~19330104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of just the front wheels?


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

got these spindles off of a 94' $125 shipped anywhere in the lower 48











paypal ready...


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

helping a homie out, hes looking for a trade for a Lincoln town car 98-02 or a big body hit him up thanks.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572900


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 19 2010, 07:26 PM~19370480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY BOY E CAR...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 19 2010, 07:26 PM~19370480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAME CAR...PAINTED GREEN NOW


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MY 99 03 CONVERSION...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Dec 20 2010, 12:00 AM~19371956
> *MY 99 03 CONVERSION...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Dec 19 2010, 09:58 PM~19371936
> *SAME CAR...PAINTED GREEN NOW
> *


is that the same chewed up tire on the bakc :wow:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 20 2010, 02:56 AM~19373451
> *is that the same chewed up tire on the bakc :wow:
> *


LOL...YA I KNO I SAID THE SAME THING


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

this is my old setup ,come spring time thinking of goin with a whammy tank set up


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Dec 20 2010, 10:21 PM~19381057
> *this is my old setup ,come spring time thinking of goin with a whammy tank set up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cut N 3's, DKM ATX
:biggrin: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

*THEM STREETS AT A TOY DRIVE WITH COOKIE MONSTER ON THE SWITCH!!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

for sale  

took these off of a 99" town car that i got in a trade...pm me an offer with shipping










on the side its marked 54-54 3/4


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2010, 05:53 PM~19255690
> *here are a few hugo took
> 
> 
> ...


Slim you did that shit big homie :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 22 2010, 08:45 AM~19392288
> *Slim you did that shit big homie  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thankx homie :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Dec 20 2010, 12:59 AM~19371947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

pm me offers fellas...paypal ready all off a 99' towncar










































the right side in the pic is the passenger side...the ball joint extension has some chiped chrome, and the arm has some surface rust...the ball joints on both arms are good! the spindles, and caliper brakcets have slight signs of wear, and need to be steel wooled and polished...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 19 2010, 08:29 PM~19370519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIFETIMER (Jul 17, 2010)

> BAD ASS HOMIE :wow:


Gotta see the video of this thang swagin! GOOD LAWD!!!! :0 :0 :0
[/quote]
post the video


----------



## LIFETIMER (Jul 17, 2010)

> Where can i get a four link suspension like this


...... :wow: ...CLEANNNNNNN
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

MERRY XMAS to all Tc owners ,if sangta didnt arrive to house well heres a pic of found


----------



## LIFETIMER (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 26 2010, 08:37 AM~18141766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Dec 19 2010, 09:58 PM~19371941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pic!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

looking for a chrome suspension for a homie for his 98 town car. pm pics and prices please


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

got a spare 02 tc body lookn 2 sell for parts doors ,guts ,dash etc so hit me up if anybody intersted also have 03 and up fenders both sides 2 sell


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey homies so this topic alone with other tc topics got me motivated to build a Lincoln TC...I found a 99 tc with sunroof, ac, heat everything works!!But it has 230,000 miles on it body is decent and runs great!!!He is asking 1500 for it and has a clean title! What do yall think????Should i get it ...ive always built impalas or big body lacs....so i dont know much about the lincolns other than the stuff ive read here...so yall lmk what yall think!! Thanks


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 28 2010, 10:40 AM~19439508
> *Hey homies so this topic alone with other tc topics got me motivated to build a Lincoln TC...I found a 99 tc with sunroof, ac, heat everything works!!But it has 230,000 miles on it body is decent and runs great!!!He is asking 1500 for it and has a clean title! What do yall think????Should i get it ...ive always built impalas or big body lacs....so i dont know much about the lincolns other than the stuff ive read here...so yall lmk what yall think!! Thanks
> *


1500 sounds like a decent buy even with the mileage...these run forever if they are maintained...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i got some chrome suspension for sale also... :0


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

cool so its sounds like a good deal...is there anything else i should look for on these things???I heard they leak arould the front window too is that true??Are the trannys pretty good too??


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 28 2010, 12:40 PM~19439508
> *Hey homies so this topic alone with other tc topics got me motivated to build a Lincoln TC...I found a 99 tc with sunroof, ac, heat everything works!!But it has 230,000 miles on it body is decent and runs great!!!He is asking 1500 for it and has a clean title! What do yall think????Should i get it ...ive always built impalas or big body lacs....so i dont know much about the lincolns other than the stuff ive read here...so yall lmk what yall think!! Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

lethalsdaname[/i]@Dec 7 2010 said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so if you just change the calipers you it will fit 13's without doing a spindle swap???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 28 2010, 01:46 PM~19440860
> *so if you just change the calipers you it will fit 13's without doing a spindle swap???
> *


yes but youll still have to have 1/4 spacer on it. just do the spindle swap.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Dec 28 2010, 10:42 PM~19445816
> *yes but youll still have to have 1/4 spacer on it. just do the spindle swap.
> *


o ok yea i will just do a spindle swap then...its safer....hey i cant find the spindle swap thread do any of yall have it saved??


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 28 2010, 11:13 PM~19444709
> *:biggrin:
> *


qvooooooooooooo edwin have a happy new year bro and that goes to evryone else have HAPPY NEW YEAR homies


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 29 2010, 09:12 AM~19447781
> *o ok yea i will just do a spindle swap then...its safer....hey i cant find the spindle swap thread do any of yall have it saved??
> *


think its in the tires n wheel scetion not sure


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 28 2010, 10:53 AM~19439595
> *i got some chrome suspension for sale also... :0
> *



what chrome for a TC do you have?


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@Dec 29 2010, 07:18 PM~19451290
> *what chrome for a TC do you have?
> *


x2


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

I NEED SOME 98-02 FRONT DOORS...LEFT AND RIGHT, ANYONE GOT ANY


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

IM LOOKING FOR A 98-02 FRAME ALSO


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 22 2010, 04:29 PM~19396371
> *pm me offers fellas...paypal ready all off a 99' towncar
> 
> 
> ...


all of the chrome listed above...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Dec 29 2010, 04:30 PM~19451416
> *x2
> *


just go back one page...there are big pictures of the uppers with spoons, and the spindles.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Dec 29 2010, 10:04 AM~19448222
> *qvooooooooooooo edwin have a happy new year bro and that  goes to evryone else  have  HAPPY NEW YEAR homies
> *


gracias perro, you do the same gee. hows that lincoln doing


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Did some come with body colored trim inserts?



> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 29 2010, 11:16 PM~19455101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Nov 28 2010, 04:05 PM~19183444
> *A LINCOLN LOVERS I GOT A QUESTION I GOT A 2001 TOWNCAR MY PROBLEM IS WHEN I LOCK IT UP ON THE FRONT THE CYLINDER GETS PUCHED OUT AND THEN WHEN I DROP IT THE COIL GETS STUCK ON THE FRAME WHAT CAN I DO TO REPAIR THIS PROBLEM
> *


My homies had to weld a turn from a coil inside of the spring pocket towards the outside of the arm to get the coil to lean in. After that they didn't have any problems.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 7 2010, 02:48 PM~19264105
> *That's quite a bit that its off.  What is probably happening is that the '98-'02 wheel speed sensor tone rings are either a different diameter, or have a different number or size of teeth, or a combination of the two, from that of the '03 and newer.  If that is the case, when the Instrument Cluster of the new body recieves the rolling count status from the ABS module, which it receives from the wheel speed sensors from the old frame, it is programmed to see the frequencies generated by the old sensors differently from that of the '98-'02 instrument cluster.  It may be possible to swap a new style hub bearing into the older spindle, but I've never compared the two so I'm not sure that they'd even fit.  The problem with this though is that even if you were able to swap the hub bearings out, if the rear sensor tone rings are also different, the constant difference in front and rear wheel speed would cause the Traction Control / ABS to activate because it would interpret the diffrence in speed as either wheel lock up or wheel slip, depending on the driving conditions.  If possible the best way to correct the speedometer issue would be to swap the front hub bearings, and if that were possible, to also swap out the entire rear axle, if the Traction Control / ABS started to give you problems.  This is all of course assuming that you are using the '98-'02 ABS sensors  and ABS module along with the '03 and newer Instrument cluster, but seeing as how these two systems where never designed to be interchangeable, I'm just going off of how they are originally programmed and may or may not react to unexpected input signals (ie different wheel speed frequencies).    :dunno:
> 
> *


The 98 rearends are different for the 02's. The abs kicking on is exactly what happened when I replaced my 02's with a 98. :angry:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

ab-who do what i did cut the abs lines who needs that shit u in a low rider flyin i dont know bout u but i aint never use my abs in da air lol


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 28 2010, 12:46 PM~19440860
> *so if you just change the calipers you it will fit 13's without doing a spindle swap???
> *


when u change the calipers remember to get the caliper mount and this is important go 2 ford and get some new caliper mount bolts cus if u try and put the o.g. ones back on they will back out the new ones have some kind of liquid teflon on them or some lock-tite if u dont u will think ur knock off is loose cus thats what it feels like but in actuality the mount is loose and shakin like a mutha-focker


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 30 2010, 07:41 AM~19457363
> *My homies had to weld a turn from a coil inside of the spring pocket towards the outside of the arm to get the coil to lean in. After that they didn't have any problems.
> *


hey g there is 2 things u can do 1 weld a tube on top of your frame where your cut out for your stroke is located 2 weld a donut inside your frame where ur cut out is and stroke comes up its stablized the stroke so it doesnt sway from left 2 right and back and forward and keeps your spring in check


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 30 2010, 10:46 AM~19457390
> *The 98 rearends are different for the 02's. The abs kicking on is exactly what happened when I replaced my 02's with a 98.  :angry:
> *


im shur they are the sensors arent even the same.......i just disconnected the front abs sensors to fault the system and wala problem solved...now i have lights on in tha dash....if i plug them back up lights go off


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 30 2010, 09:40 AM~19457737
> *when u change the calipers remember to get the caliper mount  and this is important go 2 ford and get some new caliper mount bolts cus if u try and put the o.g. ones back on they will back out  the new ones have some kind of liquid teflon on them  or some lock-tite    if u dont u will think ur knock off is loose cus thats what it feels like but in actuality the mount is loose and shakin like a mutha-focker
> *


did you still have to grind and use a spacer?


----------



## LIFETIMER (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 20 2007, 04:59 AM~7733909
> *wow!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Dec 29 2010, 04:52 PM~19451601
> *I NEED SOME 98-02 FRONT DOORS...LEFT AND RIGHT, ANYONE GOT ANY
> *


both !!!!


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

2001 Lincoln Towncar $5,500..If anyone is interested!!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 30 2010, 12:39 PM~19459495
> *did you still have to grind and use a spacer?
> *



1/4 spacer the lil one


----------



## elblckcspr (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 28 2010, 02:46 PM~19440860
> *so if you just change the calipers you it will fit 13's without doing a spindle swap???
> *


what year or kind of calipers do you think are better i got the spindles but wanted 
to know if there were any other options


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Dec 31 2010, 11:54 AM~19468260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

have a HAPPY NEW YEAR homies


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elblckcspr_@Dec 31 2010, 06:17 AM~19465584
> *what year or kind of calipers do you think are better i got the spindles but wanted
> to know if there were any other options
> *


x2


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Dec 31 2010, 12:54 PM~19468260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: nice


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 21 2010, 07:12 PM~19388395
> *for sale
> 
> took these off of a 99" town car that i got in a trade...pm me an offer with shipping
> ...


i still got these...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Dec 30 2010, 10:42 PM~19464081
> *both !!!!
> *


....YA I SEEN THAT, JUST WISH YOU WAS CLOSER...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TC BUMP


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 30 2010, 09:57 AM~19457857
> *hey g there is 2 things u can do 1 weld a tube on top of your frame where your cut out for your stroke is located  2 weld a donut  inside your frame where ur cut out is and  stroke comes up  its stablized the stroke so it doesnt sway from left 2 right  and back and forward and keeps  your spring in check
> 
> 
> ...


*had da same prob and thats what my homeboy did for me :biggrin: after that it was all good* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

anyone in here ever have their engine make a humming noise at initial start up. its not the abs cycling because it sounds like a low howl and is affected when i hit the throttle. i was thinking maybe something with the ac clutch or could it be the iac? it only does it when the engine is cold and if i give a little throttle it goes away. any help will be appreciated.


----------



## kcpanama (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 1 2011, 07:47 PM~19477244
> *i still got these...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 05:23 PM~19522977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! :wow:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Jan 5 2011, 07:45 PM~19515982
> *anyone in here ever have their engine make a humming noise at initial start up. its not the abs cycling because it sounds like a low howl and is affected when i hit the throttle. i was thinking maybe something with the ac clutch or could it be the iac? it only does it when the engine is cold and if i give a little throttle it goes away. any help will be appreciated.
> *


* X2 *


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 03:23 PM~19522977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 03:23 PM~19522977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dem fronts is sittin nice and purtttty there slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks bro......more to come....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jan 6 2011, 06:25 PM~19523452
> *nice!!!  :wow:
> *


thankx


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 07:31 PM~19525219
> *thanks bro......more to come....
> *


Thats that BIG I shit huh...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 03:23 PM~19522977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 6 2011, 09:44 PM~19525379
> *Thats that BIG I shit huh...
> *


 :biggrin: just tryin to hold my own around all these 60's drops


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 04:23 PM~19522977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Slim are you running 13's?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 04:23 PM~19522977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Slimzilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 7 2011, 08:46 AM~19529073
> *Slim are you running 13's?
> *


yes sir


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 7 2011, 08:48 AM~19529080
> *Slimzilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Dec 30 2010, 08:46 AM~19457390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could very well be your IAC; those plastic intake manifolds are known for being noisy / transmitting noise. Remove your serpentine belt and start the engine; if the noise is no longer present, its probably one of your belt accesories (p/s pump, a/c compressor, water pump, etc.) :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 7 2011, 01:08 PM~19530535
> *
> *


qvooooooooo edwin hows it goin bro


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 02:23 PM~19522977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you running those extenders in the front?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 8 2011, 12:14 AM~19537501
> *you running those extenders in the front?
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 6 2010, 07:16 PM~19003806
> *FOR SALE...not my ride just saw it under the Classifieds Vehicles
> 
> 
> ...



sickest green town car :cheesy: does anyone know what kandy they shot over the original white base?


any clean pics of 2 door town cars


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 8 2011, 02:14 AM~19537501
> *you running those extenders in the front?
> *


yes sir


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2011, 04:12 AM~19538242
> *yes sir
> *


mas pics sir...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 8 2011, 10:46 AM~19538808
> *mas pics sir...
> *


all i have is what i posted....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

these are the ones i have

]


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

and these my boy hugo took.....thats all i have....i've only driven the car about 3 or 4 times.....still building it


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

damn slim...you look slim... :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2011, 03:12 AM~19538242
> *yes sir
> *


car looks good man


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 9 2011, 12:21 AM~19544587
> *damn slim...you look slim... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Animaniacs TownCar (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 9 2011, 04:59 AM~19546056
> *car looks good man
> *


thanks bro


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Nov 18 2010, 11:34 AM~19101712
> *Thanks bro... that was before... you should see it very soon with its new make over :biggrin:
> *


A lil pic of my TC's new look...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Jan 9 2011, 11:26 PM~19551775
> *A lil pic of my TC's new look...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 03:23 PM~19522977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *MEAN!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## igorilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Not a Lincoln but would trade for one hit me up thanks


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Animaniacs TownCar_@Jan 9 2011, 09:06 AM~19546885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice looks just like mine


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

IN THE HEART OF FLORIDA


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Jan 9 2011, 11:26 PM~19551775
> *A lil pic of my TC's new look...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: more pics!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

*ON THE FREEWAY FROM DAYGO TO LA!!*


----------



## Animaniacs TownCar (Nov 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 10 2011, 03:14 PM~19557670
> *nice looks just like mine
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Jan 11 2011, 05:41 PM~19568157
> *ON THE FREEWAY FROM DAYGO TO LA!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

GOT OTHER PLANS GOTTA SELL THIS


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jan 11 2011, 07:13 PM~19570047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the fender?


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Jan 9 2011, 09:26 PM~19551775
> *A lil pic of my TC's new look...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 



*YOU WEREN'T LYIN* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jan 11 2011, 09:13 PM~19570047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Jan 7 2011, 08:19 PM~19534885
> *qvooooooooo edwin hows it goin bro
> *


chillin doggie, just finishing the car


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 02:10 AM~19537838
> *sickest green town car  :cheesy: does anyone know what kandy they shot over the original white base?
> any clean pics of 2 door town cars
> *


WE SHOT LIME GREEN HOMIE


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 11 2011, 10:14 PM~19570715
> *whats up with the fender?
> *


NOTHING WRONG WITH FENDER THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD LAMBO DOORS ON SO IT AIN'T THE FENDER IT'S THE DOOR NEEDS THE SHIMS


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

times are hard fully wrapped (96 lincoln frame) powder coated candy blue so.cal $850 firm 909-438-8175


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jan 12 2011, 06:44 AM~19573378
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH FENDER THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD LAMBO DOORS ON SO IT AIN'T THE FENDER IT'S THE DOOR NEEDS THE SHIMS
> *


word. i wasnt hatin, just noticed it and was  ...good lukc on the sale homie...if i sold mines id like to have yours...that color is dope


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 12 2011, 04:41 PM~19576638
> *word. i wasnt hatin, just noticed it and was   ...good lukc on the sale homie...if i sold mines id like to have yours...that color is dope
> *


THANKS BRO ALL GOOD JUST LOST INTEREST I AM  ON WHAT I WANT.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jan 12 2011, 05:49 PM~19577259
> *THANKS BRO ALL GOOD JUST LOST INTEREST I AM   ON WHAT I WANT.
> *


bro u trippin finish the car :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jan 11 2011, 10:13 PM~19570047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Jan 12 2011, 10:53 AM~19574837
> *times are hard fully wrapped (96 lincoln frame) powder coated candy blue so.cal $850 firm 909-438-8175
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD DEAL


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2011, 09:14 PM~19579145
> *bro u trippin finish the car :biggrin:
> *


IF IT AIN'T GONE BY THIS MONTH I WILL. HOW'S EVERYTHING?


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

i need the two small metal clips that hold the driver side interior door handle.i beleive the handle screws in2 this


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jan 11 2011, 09:25 AM~19565313
> *:wow:  more pics!
> *


I'll post more pics very soon...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 11 2011, 08:34 PM~19570961
> *:wow:
> YOU WEREN'T LYIN  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jan 12 2011, 09:40 PM~19579463
> *IF IT AIN'T GONE BY THIS MONTH I WILL. HOW'S EVERYTHING?
> *


chillin....i still need the intake manifold and brake caliper


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2011, 06:07 AM~19583871
> *chillin....i still need the intake manifold and brake caliper
> *


me too, some idiot turned my car on without plugging my fans so he busted my intake manifold :angry: stupid fool!!!!!!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Jan 12 2011, 06:28 PM~19579310
> *GOOD DEAL
> *



come get it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 13 2011, 03:12 PM~19586596
> *me too, some idiot turned my car on without plugging my fans so he busted my intake manifold :angry: stupid fool!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 dat suckx......i just put the wrong one on mine....it looked the same but wasent......my bad :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

its not a 1998-2002 linc but dis shit is fukin sik


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT for the best luxury cars


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mile high_@Jan 14 2011, 09:06 PM~19600661
> *its not a 1998-2002 linc but dis shit is fukin sik
> 
> 
> ...


that shyt looks crazy


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mile high_@Jan 14 2011, 09:06 PM~19600661
> *its not a 1998-2002 linc but dis shit is fukin sik
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT HARD... :biggrin:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

A lil sumthing me and my boy sprayed up in my garage last night!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Jan 15 2011, 09:33 PM~19608810
> *A lil sumthing me and my boy sprayed up in my garage last night!
> 
> 
> ...


*lookin good* :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

is there still no updates or anything on the two doors that were being built?


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jan 11 2011, 09:13 PM~19570047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Jan 15 2011, 12:29 AM~19603206
> *THAT SHIT HARD... :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Jan 15 2011, 11:33 PM~19608810
> *A lil sumthing me and my boy sprayed up in my garage last night!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice is there still flake flying in the air?


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Jan 15 2011, 11:33 PM~19608810
> *A lil sumthing me and my boy sprayed up in my garage last night!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jan 15 2011, 02:23 PM~19605746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice gee, cant wait to see this one


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jan 11 2011, 09:13 PM~19570047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TAKING OFFERS*


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 17 2011, 05:12 AM~19618134
> *Looks nice is there still flake flying in the air?
> *


it started raining when I snapped the pic.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Jan 17 2011, 03:21 PM~19620831
> *it started raining when I snapped the pic.
> *


Oh Top looks nice. Yall did that in one night?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 18 2011, 01:21 AM~19626861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the top.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jan 15 2011, 02:23 PM~19605746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like Sic put his hands on this? Very nice


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 18 2011, 04:55 AM~19627804
> *Oh Top looks nice. Yall did that in one night?
> *


Thanks, yeah took 24hrs straight to do it.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 18 2011, 05:56 AM~19627806
> *Love the top.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 18 2011, 02:40 PM~19630114
> *thanks homie
> *


PM PICS OF THE TOWN CAR HOMIE......WHERE U BEEN? EVERYTHING COOL I HOPE?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 18 2011, 02:40 PM~19630114
> *thanks homie
> *


qvooooo edwin how u doin bro


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2011, 01:43 PM~19630133
> *PM PICS OF THE TOWN CAR HOMIE......WHERE U BEEN? EVERYTHING COOL I HOPE?
> *


ITS COMING IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Jan 19 2011, 09:40 AM~19637937
> *qvooooo edwin how u doin bro
> *


IM GOOD GEE JUST DOING THE FINAL TOUCHES TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 19 2011, 12:14 PM~19638957
> *ITS COMING IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS
> *


cant wait to see the lincoln if its anything like the last one i know we wont be disappointed


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

*FOR SALE *


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Bump


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Jan 19 2011, 12:16 PM~19638971
> *cant wait to see the lincoln if its anything like the last one i know we wont be disappointed
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

got a question thought i could get some help since its all about these style of cars i got a 98 towncar i had a bad coil so i decided to replace all of them and the sparkplugs now the car idles good but when i take off before 10 mph or when i press on the gas before the 10mph its like it has very little power but once it gets going its fine any ideas on what it could be i would really appreciate thanks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Jan 22 2011, 07:46 PM~19669823
> *got a question thought i could get some help since its all about these style of cars i got a 98 towncar i had a bad coil so i decided to replace all of them and the sparkplugs now the car idles good but when i take off before 10 mph or when i press on the gas before the 10mph its like it has very little power but once it gets going its fine any ideas on what it could be i would really appreciate thanks
> *


use premium gas :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 23 2011, 12:03 AM~19671354
> *use premium gas :biggrin:
> *


i do and it didnt do it before the changed out the coils and spark plugs :tears:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I found the issue I forgot to plug in a connector for the intake I overlooked it :angry:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*at a show dis past weekend in hawaii* :biggrin:


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

DONE DEAL


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*any updates on the two doors or convertible that was coming out?*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Jan 24 2011, 01:16 PM~19683240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Car hits nice :biggrin: !!!! 2pumps 10 batts right????


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jan 24 2011, 06:06 PM~19685868
> *The Car hits nice :biggrin:  !!!! 2pumps 10 batts right????
> *


*thanks...das our prez in hawaii...single pump no piston 8 batteries* :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Jan 24 2011, 05:21 PM~19684851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PointBlank_@Jan 24 2011, 11:03 PM~19689750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SACTOWN.... :biggrin:


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PointBlank_@Jan 25 2011, 08:13 PM~19697913
> *TTT
> *


SUP WARREN...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PointBlank_@Jan 24 2011, 11:03 PM~19689750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PointBlank_@Jan 25 2011, 02:03 AM~19689750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Anymor of flipflop tc :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Jan 24 2011, 04:21 PM~19684851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

Whats up HOMIES? :biggrin: New Zs for my 01 Cartier HYDROS are next.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 24 2011, 08:23 PM~19687514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO PISTON DAMN car hits good.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Jan 26 2011, 06:06 PM~19706177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN......


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Jan 26 2011, 06:06 PM~19706177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jan 26 2011, 07:34 PM~19707013
> *NO PISTON DAMN car hits good.
> *


*thanks das my homies lincoln our prez back home...yup no piston and no weight either :biggrin: and its a daily....*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 27 2011, 09:12 AM~19711922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Wat sizes cylinders should i put up front to lick up the most i can on my 98 tc


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 27 2011, 09:12 AM~19711922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 27 2011, 12:12 PM~19711922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 12:15 PM~19744700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Sick!!!!you have more pics of it


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 21 2010, 07:12 PM~19388395
> *for sale
> 
> took these off of a 99" town car that i got in a trade...pm me an offer with shipping
> ...


still got these spacers....


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 22 2010, 04:29 PM~19396371
> *pm me offers fellas...paypal ready all off a 99' towncar
> 
> 
> ...


still got these also...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 31 2011, 08:50 PM~19751117
> *:biggrin: Sick!!!!you have more pics of it
> *


*nope sorry homie...i only got a pic of da graphics on da trunk...*


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TOP


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Jan 24 2011, 03:16 PM~19683240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the color on that beast.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 3 2011, 03:07 AM~19774832
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get those fender vents at?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd be after the side pipes myself but that's just me


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PointBlank_@Jan 25 2011, 02:03 AM~19689750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's like towncar fest in a towncar fest! :cheesy:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 3 2011, 04:58 AM~19775389
> *I like the color on that beast.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 3 2011, 01:07 AM~19774832
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: JESUS H


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 1 2011, 04:10 AM~19753907
> *still got these also...
> *



Price and shipped to miami?


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 3 2011, 01:11 AM~19774854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Feb 1 2011, 10:44 AM~19754816
> *nope sorry homie...i only got a pic of da graphics on da trunk...
> *


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 3 2011, 04:59 AM~19775391
> *Where do you get those fender vents at?
> *


Autozone foo :barf: a big no no


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Feb 4 2011, 12:13 AM~19783325
> *Autozone foo  :barf: a big no no
> *


:yes:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 3 2011, 12:11 AM~19774854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass lincoln but someone definetly got carried away shaving that back tire :happysad:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Feb 3 2011, 09:13 PM~19783325
> *Autozone foo  :barf: a big no no
> *


*
:roflmao: BUT SERIOUSLY :| HES RIGHT!! :nono: * :h5:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 3 2011, 09:34 PM~19783584
> *bad ass lincoln but someone definetly got carried away shaving that back tire  :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 22 2010, 05:29 PM~19396371
> *pm me offers fellas...paypal ready all off a 99' towncar
> 
> 
> ...


i just dont under stand y ya but d's ugly extension on, looks like shit with them skinny arms y dont just extend ur arms and wrap them.:dunno: 
d's are 1.5 in exttended


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

2010


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 3 2011, 07:59 AM~19775391
> *Where do you get those fender vents at?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 2 2011, 11:20 PM~19772578
> *
> *


qvoooooooooooooo edwin hows it goin bro


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

*TTT for the TCs*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 14 2010, 10:33 AM~18809594
> *that's been the problem with these...they just didn't seem to look right...do you have any side shots of it so we can see how it looks? looks good from that shot...
> *


*best i can do, these are old pics, owner has had it for a bit

















but i can assure you this car looks 100 percent proportionate from all angles  *


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2011, 06:30 PM~19790501
> *best i can do, these are old pics, owner has had it for a bit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2011, 06:30 PM~19790501
> *best i can do, these are old pics, owner has had it for a bit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2011, 06:30 PM~19790501
> *best i can do, these are old pics, owner has had it for a bit
> 
> 
> ...


*those quarter windows look way better than da ovals* :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2011, 08:30 PM~19790501
> *best i can do, these are old pics, owner has had it for a bit
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Feb 4 2011, 06:47 AM~19785552
> *i just dont under stand y ya but d's ugly extension on, looks like shit with them skinny arms y dont just extend ur arms and wrap them.:dunno:
> d's are 1.5 in exttended
> 
> ...


its for people to bolt on...people who cant weld, or just want a quick fix...im sure bmh is happy they made em...they def aint cheap! now i wish someone would hurry up and buy! :biggrin:


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

Silver leafing,patterns,and chroming the motor is next


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2011, 06:30 PM~19790501
> *best i can do, these are old pics, owner has had it for a bit
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Feb 5 2011, 01:02 AM~19793233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SOMEONE BEAT ME TO THE BLACK AND WHITE COMBO...OH WELL HERE MINE IS...STILL WAITING ON MY HOOD


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Feb 5 2011, 12:04 PM~19794444
> *DAMN SOMEONE BEAT ME TO THE BLACK AND WHITE COMBO...OH WELL HERE MINE IS...STILL WAITING ON MY HOOD
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Feb 5 2011, 01:02 AM~19793233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Fooo finally figured out how to post Pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 6 2011, 10:18 PM~19805531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ORANGE ONE HARD... :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 7 2011, 01:18 AM~19805531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 4 2011, 11:41 AM~19786483
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :sprint:
> *


Atleast someone got the fact that I was joking. :biggrin:


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C+Feb 6 2011, 03:00 PM~19801813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 6 2011, 09:18 PM~19805531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More of the orange one!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Feb 5 2011, 07:04 AM~19794444
> *DAMN SOMEONE BEAT ME TO THE BLACK AND WHITE COMBO...OH WELL HERE MINE IS...STILL WAITING ON MY HOOD
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Like it with the paint all white.. matching body and roof.. keep it like that it looks clean.


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 7 2011, 02:25 AM~19806026
> *This Fooo finally figured out how to post Pics!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I thought u said u weren't going to tell anybody :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicemen_@Feb 8 2011, 12:31 AM~19815848
> *Looks good. Like it with the paint all white.. matching body and roof.. keep it like that it looks clean.
> *


YEA I WAS GONNA PAINT IT A DIFF COLOR BUT I THINK IMA KEEP IT WHITE...WITH THE BLACK WHEELS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

Can someone post up the light pink 98-02 model tjat nene use to have


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Feb 8 2011, 08:50 AM~19817526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Feb 8 2011, 09:50 AM~19817526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## juiced99tc (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juiced99tc_@Feb 10 2011, 12:59 AM~19833031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Feb 8 2011, 10:50 AM~19817526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I C U OVA THER HOMIES! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PointBlank_@Feb 10 2011, 11:23 AM~19836257
> *I C U OVA THER HOMIES! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ALMOST THERE...


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

will a 98 lic town car frame fit a 94 lic?lmk


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Feb 10 2011, 04:33 PM~19837499
> *will a 98 lic town car frame fit a 94 lic?lmk
> *


why would you wanna do that.....but i believe it will.....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Feb 10 2011, 02:33 PM~19837499
> *will a 98 lic town car frame fit a 94 lic?lmk
> *



yes


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Feb 8 2011, 09:50 AM~19817526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

a lil something something click on da box


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 10 2011, 05:44 PM~19838734
> *why would you wanna do that.....but i believe it will.....
> *


cus tha homie cracked his frame n he found one already renforced but its off a 98 town car


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2011, 05:52 PM~19838775
> *yes
> *


koo thanks g


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2011, 05:52 PM~19838775
> *yes
> *


koo thanks g


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

MY LINCOLN COMING OUT SOON  GOT CLEAR 2 DAY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 11:58 PM~19841802
> *MY LINCOLN COMING OUT SOON   GOT CLEAR 2 DAY
> 
> 
> ...


Nice doggy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 10 2011, 11:28 PM~19842056
> *Nice doggy
> *


THANKS MONO


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 09:58 PM~19841802
> *MY LINCOLN COMING OUT SOON   GOT CLEAR 2 DAY
> 
> 
> ...


your ride kinda looks like mine homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 11 2011, 12:36 AM~19842451
> *your ride kinda looks like mine homie
> *


OH DAM :wow: POST SOME PICS HOMIE LET ME CHECK IT OUT


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 11:41 PM~19842482
> *OH DAM :wow:  POST SOME PICS HOMIE LET ME CHECK IT OUT
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

yours is way tighter though mine been like that for 4 years i painted the bottom grey last year


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 11 2011, 12:48 AM~19842510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REALLY GOOD HOMIE AND IT WORKS :0 :biggrin: JUST PAINTED MINES AND ADDING THE CHROME UNDYS NEXT FOR A LIL STREET CRUISING THANKS FOR THE PROPS


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

how much u get that chrome done for homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 11 2011, 12:52 AM~19842529
> *how much u get that chrome done for homie
> *


2 G'S FOR SOME GOOD WET CHROME NO YELLOW SPOTS


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

is that everything rear end , upper lower a-arms , tie-rods shit everything underneath lol


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 11 2011, 12:55 AM~19842549
> *is that everything  rear end , upper lower a-arms , tie-rods  shit  everything underneath lol
> *


EVERYTHING YOU CAN TAKE OFF BUT THE GAS TANK HOMIE LET ME KNOW  TRIPPLE CHROME


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 11 2011, 02:57 AM~19842559
> *EVERYTHING YOU CAN TAKE OFF BUT THE GAS TANK HOMIE LET ME KNOW   TRIPPLE CHROME
> *


ur ride lookin good goodtimer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

>











[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Feb 8 2011, 11:50 AM~19817526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Im going to hopefully weld up my core support this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 11 2011, 12:58 AM~19841802
> *MY LINCOLN COMING OUT SOON   GOT CLEAR 2 DAY
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Feb 11 2011, 07:09 AM~19843289
> *ur ride lookin good  goodtimer  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 11 2011, 12:42 PM~19845422
> *Looks nice.
> *


THANKS


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:58 PM~19841802
> *MY LINCOLN COMING OUT SOON   GOT CLEAR 2 DAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *dat looks good* :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 11:58 PM~19841802
> *MY LINCOLN COMING OUT SOON   GOT CLEAR 2 DAY
> 
> 
> ...


Approved


----------



## Inspirations408 (Feb 9, 2011)

13'or14 spokes on a 2000 tc???


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Inspirations408_@Feb 14 2011, 01:02 PM~19867931
> *13'or14 spokes on a 2000 tc???
> *


14's look okay on them stock, but if its on hydro's the 13's, 14's always looked retarded to me on them locked up they just don't look right to me for some reason. i have 14's on mine but i take it on the highway and the 13's felt sketchy i personally think they look weird, i think they might look better on 5.20s the only tires readily available that look half ass decent are the 175/70 r14 and they are really squared and wide looking.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:58 PM~19841802
> *MY LINCOLN COMING OUT SOON   GOT CLEAR 2 DAY
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:58 PM~19841802
> *MY LINCOLN COMING OUT SOON   GOT CLEAR 2 DAY
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good bro... I'm tripping out on the patterns on the quarter panel thats how mine are too :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Feb 14 2011, 04:49 PM~19868758
> *
> *


What's crakkin homeboy!!!!!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 15 2011, 04:16 PM~19876738
> *What's crakkin homeboy!!!!!!
> *


qvoooo edwin just here bro waitn for parts n hope to get the car some new pinstriping


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Feb 15 2011, 03:37 PM~19876871
> *qvoooo edwin just here bro waitn for parts n  hope to get the car  some new pinstriping
> *


Cool gee,pm me some pics brah :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Feb 14 2011, 06:01 PM~19868387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Feb 14 2011, 02:50 PM~19868318
> *It looks good bro... I'm tripping out on the patterns on the quarter panel thats how mine are too :biggrin:
> *


MY BOY PAINTED THAT FOR ME HES NEW 2 THE GAME WE JUST LAID OUT SOME TAPE AND WENT WITH IT THANKS FOR THE PROPS THEM WERE MY IDEAS HOPE I DIDNT COPY CAUSE I NEVER SEEN YOUR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS ON MY LINC HOMIES


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 15 2011, 08:13 PM~19879688
> *MY BOY PAINTED THAT FOR ME HES NEW 2 THE GAME WE JUST LAID OUT SOME TAPE AND WENT WITH IT THANKS FOR THE PROPS THEM WERE MY IDEAS HOPE I DIDNT COPY CAUSE I NEVER SEEN YOUR RIDE  :biggrin:
> *


I just had my TC painted a lil over 2 months ago but i haven't had time to post some pics of it... heres a pic of the quarter panel... check it out...








...  ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Feb 15 2011, 11:25 PM~19881621
> *I just had my TC painted a lil over 2 months ago but i haven't had time to post some pics of it... heres a pic of the quarter panel... check it out...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM THAT LOOKS BAD HOMIE LOOKS FUKIN BUSY NICE JOB


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I want another towncar


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Feb 16 2011, 03:25 AM~19881621
> *I just had my TC painted a lil over 2 months ago but i haven't had time to post some pics of it... heres a pic of the quarter panel... check it out...
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 16 2011, 10:23 AM~19882821
> *I want another towncar
> *


Shouldnt have sold yours.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 16 2011, 08:23 AM~19882821
> *I want another towncar
> *


GET ANOTHER 1 HOMIE


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 16 2011, 05:36 AM~19882306
> *DAMMM THAT LOOKS BAD HOMIE LOOKS FUKIN BUSY NICE JOB
> *


Thanks homie...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I got one for sale soon :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Feb 15 2011, 11:25 PM~19881621
> *I just had my TC painted a lil over 2 months ago but i haven't had time to post some pics of it... heres a pic of the quarter panel... check it out...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *dat looks good...cant wait to see da whole ride* :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 6 2011, 11:18 PM~19805531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i got this for sale...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=390290163131

make an offer :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 21 2010, 07:12 PM~19388395
> *for sale
> 
> took these off of a 99" town car that i got in a trade...pm me an offer with shipping
> ...


still got these mofos...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 17 2011, 05:53 PM~19895822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 10 2011, 07:32 PM~19839504
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


what up !!!!!!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 17 2011, 05:10 PM~19895972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the tint on the wind sheild is fail.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Anybody have any pics of one on 5.20-14's? Thinking of trying Coker's new ones.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

I just got me a 2002 towncar two weeks ago and one of the back windows wouldn't roll down it was workin fine all the other windows work fine is there a separate fuse or do y'all think it's the motor or something else o and it's the drivers side back door the car didnt come with a owners manual so i dont know what any fuses are or where to start lookin I appreciate any help


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 19 2011, 04:52 PM~19911006
> *what up !!!!!!!
> *


What's up gee, your cars coming out clean dawg can't wait to see it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 20 2011, 01:58 PM~19916173
> *I just got me a 2002 towncar two weeks ago and one of the back windows wouldn't roll down it was workin fine all the other windows work fine is there a separate fuse or do y'all think it's the motor or something else o and it's the drivers side back door the car didnt come with a owners manual so i dont know what any fuses are or where to start lookin I appreciate any help
> *


mine was doin the same thing....its the switch....play with it a lil rough and it might start working


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 20 2011, 11:58 AM~19916173
> *I just got me a 2002 towncar two weeks ago and one of the back windows wouldn't roll down it was workin fine all the other windows work fine is there a separate fuse or do y'all think it's the motor or something else o and it's the drivers side back door the car didnt come with a owners manual so i dont know what any fuses are or where to start lookin I appreciate any help
> *


Does the window work from the driver's rear switch? I'll post the fuse panels later on today.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 20 2011, 11:58 AM~19916173
> *I just got me a 2002 towncar two weeks ago and one of the back windows wouldn't roll down it was workin fine all the other windows work fine is there a separate fuse or do y'all think it's the motor or something else o and it's the drivers side back door the car didnt come with a owners manual so i dont know what any fuses are or where to start lookin I appreciate any help
> *


mine did the same thing i ordered a used switch off ebay for like 6 bucks and hooked it up and it worked fine...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 17 2011, 06:53 PM~19895822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car and model.


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 20 2011, 10:53 PM~19920661
> *What's up gee, your cars coming out clean dawg can't wait to see it
> *


THANKS BROTHER HOWS YUR COMING ALONG? HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks guys I guess it was the switch I messed with it yesterday switch on the back door and the drivers door too and it wouldn't do anything messed with it in the afternoon and at nite it still wouldn't work then this morning I was on my way to work and I tried it from the drivers side door and it worked fine now then tried it from the back door and it works fine I was like WTF 
But thanks guys for the fast responses I appreciate it I'll be in this topic alot more now that I finally got me my towncar


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 21 2011, 05:58 PM~19926151
> *Thanks guys I guess it was the switch I messed with it yesterday switch on the back door and the drivers door too and it wouldn't do anything messed with it in the afternoon and at nite it still wouldn't work then this morning I was on my way to work and I tried it from the drivers side door and it worked fine now then tried it from the back door and it works fine I was like WTF
> But thanks guys for the fast responses I appreciate it I'll be in this topic alot more now that I finally got me my towncar
> *


Power and ground are supplied through the master window switch to the other switches and then to the motor. When the you use the master switch, current is flowing through the switch of the window on the door you are operating, to the motor and then back through the switch of the window on the door you are operating, back to ground through the master window switch. Same goes for using the switch of the window on the door you are operating... just power is supplied at a different point in the circuit, but they share the same wires. That's why I asked, but usually the problem is with master switch because that's the one that takes the most abuse. I'll still try and post the fuse and relay information for the '02 Town Car; I've posted it for the '99 Town Car in here before, but I'm not sure if its exactly the same due to late model revisions; I will have to compare the two before I post them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

I own a 98 lincoln town car. I been having problems with it. I plug in a code reader and it gave me P1132 and P1131. Can anyone help me on what to do?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2011, 06:41 PM~19926515
> *Power and ground are supplied through the master window switch to the other switches and then to the motor.  When the you use the master switch, current is flowing through the switch of the window on the door you are operating, to the motor and then back through the switch of the window on the door you are operating, back to ground through the master window switch.  Same goes for using the switch of the window on the door you are operating... just power is supplied at a different point in the circuit, but they share the same wires.  That's why I asked, but usually the problem is with master switch because that's the one that takes the most abuse.  I'll still try and post the fuse and relay information for the '02 Town Car; I've posted it for the '99 Town Car in here before, but I'm not sure if its exactly the same due to late model revisions; I will have to compare the two before I post them.  :thumbsup:
> *


That would be cool that way I can go ahead and print it out to have it just in case thanks


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Feb 21 2011, 06:51 PM~19926627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem... I'll try and do that here in a few for you.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2011, 06:43 PM~19926531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Feb 21 2011, 05:02 PM~19925200
> *THANKS BROTHER HOWS YUR COMING ALONG? HOW YOU BEEN?
> *


It's ready dawg, just waiting for the right show to bust out.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2011, 09:20 PM~19926954
> *P1132 is a HEGO (Heated Exhaust Gas Oxygen sensor) indicates rich and P1131 is a HEGO indicates lean.  A HEGO sensor indicating rich / lean at the end of a test is trying to correct for an over-lean / rich condition. The test fails when the fuel control system no longer detects switching for a calibrated amount of time.  I'll try and look more into it for you later.
> 
> Possible causes include:
> ...


Bet its a leaking intake manifold or gasket. Had the same thing on my Towncar.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 21 2011, 09:51 PM~19927333
> *It's ready dawg, just waiting for the right show to bust out.
> *


Pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*I got a set of DAYTON FORD adapters I'll trade for any universal adapters...*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 21 2011, 09:51 PM~19927333
> *It's ready dawg, just waiting for the right show to bust out.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 21 2011, 09:51 PM~19927333
> *It's ready dawg, just waiting for the right show to bust out.
> *


i need the spy pics in my inbox homie....what up :biggrin: :0


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Feb 22 2011, 09:31 AM~19931110
> *I got a set of DAYTON FORD adapters I'll trade for any universal adapters...
> *


pm me pics....


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2011, 06:43 PM~19926531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good craig


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 21 2011, 07:51 PM~19927333
> *It's ready dawg, just waiting for the right show to bust out.
> *


cant wit to see it brother :biggrin: pm me your number


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I will have pics up soon homies


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

JUS PICKED 98 TOWN-CAR..CANT GET BRAKE LIGHTS TO WORK CHECKED FUSES LIGHT BULBS AND CHANGE SWITCH AT PEDAL..ANYBODY HAVE THIS PROBLEM AND CAN HELP :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2011, 06:43 PM~19926531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Feb 22 2011, 05:19 AM~19930960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do your third brake lights, parking lights, turn signals, or hazards illuminate? Check ALL those things and let me know exactly what works and what doesn't.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@Feb 22 2011, 02:57 PM~19933211
> *JUS PICKED 98 TOWN-CAR..CANT GET BRAKE LIGHTS TO WORK CHECKED FUSES LIGHT BULBS AND CHANGE SWITCH AT PEDAL..ANYBODY HAVE THIS PROBLEM AND CAN HELP  :biggrin:
> *


i had the same problem when i got mine.....it kept poppin the fuse.....lifted up back seat and pulled the trim off and the wires that go into the trunk from the driver side the wires hed been rubbing metal and arking out


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 22 2011, 06:22 PM~19935543
> *i had the same problem when i  got mine.....it kept poppin the fuse.....lifted up back seat and pulled the trim off and the wires that go into the trunk from the driver side the wires hed been rubbing metal and arking out
> *


THANKS 4 INFO I TRY THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

heres my new daily cant wait to put the rims on it :biggrin: 








am not to big on window tint but its a daily this west tex heat is killer so had to do it 








sorry for the crappy phone pics


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 22 2011, 09:06 PM~19937398
> *heres my new daily cant wait to put the rims on it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i want a blakc tc


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@Feb 22 2011, 08:03 PM~19936676
> *THANKS 4 INFO I TRY THAT  :thumbsup:
> *


If all your fuses are ok, I doubt that anything is shorting out. If you could tell me if your third brake lights, parking lights, turn signals, and/or hazards illuminate, I will be able to tell you what the problem is. The circuit is pretty simple and if I know what is working I can eliminate the majority of what it could be. Check ALL those things and let me know exactly what works and what doesn't.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=CA&client=mv...n&v=xzgscyMeRe8


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

*WUT UP EVERYONE!!! MY RYDER JUS STARTED DOIN SUM WEIRD SHYT SO I FIGURED I MIGHT AS WELL ASK YALL WHAT YALL THINK !! :happysad:  .....AT A SHOW LAST MONTH I LET MY CAR IDLE FOR LIKE AN HOUR -HOUR AND A HALF  AND IT WASNT SMOKIN DURIN THE WHOLE TIME BUT AS SOON AS WE LEFT MY RYDE STARTED SMOKIN A LIL!!    NOW IT SMOKES ''SUMTIMES'' WEN IM SITTIN AT A LIGHT!! BUT AFTER I DRIVE SUM AND  GIVE IT SUM GAS ITLL  BURN IT OFF  AND ILL B GOOD .. UNTIL IGET TO ANOTHER LIGHT AND IT STARTS SMOKIN AGAIN!!      BUT IF IM ON A FREEWAY OR SUMTHIN LIKE THAT IM GOOD!! WUT DO YALL THINK IT COULD B?????? ANY INFO WOULD HELP!! THANKS  


OH YEAH AND THE SMOKE SMELLS LIKE GAS!
*


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Feb 23 2011, 05:01 PM~19943510
> *WUT UP EVERYONE!!! MY RYDER JUS STARTED DOIN SUM WEIRD SHYT SO I FIGURED I MIGHT AS WELL ASK YALL WHAT YALL THINK !! :happysad:  .....AT A SHOW LAST MONTH I LET MY CAR IDLE FOR LIKE AN HOUR -HOUR AND A HALF  AND IT WASNT SMOKIN DURIN THE WHOLE TIME BUT AS SOON AS WE LEFT MY RYDE STARTED SMOKIN A LIL!!    NOW IT SMOKES ''SUMTIMES'' WEN IM SITTIN AT A LIGHT!! BUT AFTER I DRIVE SUM AND  GIVE IT SUM GAS ITLL  BURN IT OFF  AND ILL B GOOD .. UNTIL IGET TO ANOTHER LIGHT AND IT STARTS SMOKIN AGAIN!!      BUT IF IM ON A FREEWAY OR SUMTHIN LIKE THAT IM GOOD!! WUT DO YALL THINK IT COULD B?????? ANY INFO WOULD HELP!! THANKS
> OH YEAH AND THE SMOKE SMELLS LIKE GAS!
> 
> *


 :wow: :run:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 22 2011, 11:53 PM~19938773
> *If all your fuses are ok, I doubt that anything is shorting out.  If you could tell me if your third brake lights, parking lights, turn signals, and/or hazards illuminate, I will be able to tell you what the problem is.  The circuit is pretty simple and if I know what is working I can eliminate the majority of what it could be.  Check ALL those things and let me know exactly what works and what doesn't.
> *


YEA EVERYTHING WORKS PARKING.. SINGALS... HEADLIGHTS..NO BRAKE LIGHTS 3RD LIGHT ALSO THATS Y I FIGURED FUSE WAS NO GOOD BUT FUSE IS GOOD


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 22 2011, 10:52 PM~19938402
> *i want a blakc tc
> *


I'll trade you :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 23 2011, 08:13 PM~19945208
> *I'll trade you  :biggrin:
> *


with some loot and you got a deal homeboy...cash is king in my world...other than that...i just took her for a spin, did a little chippin and im happy as a lark :cheesy:


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 21 2011, 06:43 PM~19926531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG+Feb 23 2011, 05:01 PM~19943510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I bought mine I didn't have any brake lights either, but the bulbs in my third brake light cluster were actually burned out, so if you haven't checked those particular bulbs, then check those first and make sure they are good. If they are good, then check fuse 22 (20 amp) in the Instrument Panel fuse box. The reason being is because the ONLY thing in common between the low mount brake lights and the high mount brake lights after the Brake Pedal Position Switch (BPP) is that one fuse . If one of the other two fuses before or after the BPP were open (fuse 20 (7.5 amp) and fuse 10 (20 amp) in the I/P fuse box) you wouldn't be able to shift out of park. So if ALL your fuses are good, and ALL your bulbs are good, then the problem would MORE THAN LIKELY have to be your multi-function switch (the switch on your steering column that controls your hazards, turn signals, wind shield wipers, etc). That was the problem with mine and I diagnosed it just by checking what worked and what didn't work on the car and I never once tore into the car until I was ready to replace the switch. Hope this helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 23 2011, 08:42 PM~19945573
> *with some loot and you got a deal homeboy...cash is king in my world...other than that...i just took her for a spin, did a little chippin and im happy as a lark :cheesy:
> *


Haha j/k I'd rather fix this one thats the fun part am surprised your car hasn't sold


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 23 2011, 09:00 PM~19945755
> *Haha j/k I'd rather fix this one thats the fun part am surprised your car hasn't sold
> *


me too bro...me too...had one guy talk me down, pm bakc and forth for a couple of days then POOF! he dissappeared....then another guy talk about trading for a couple of days, then POOF! he dissappeared...  its all good though...i took her out tonight, and it made me think im crazy for letting her go for 8K...so now when someone steps up to the plate, i may just change my mind...lol...this is one bad ass mofo! whoever put they money into her did not cut no corners...thats for shore! :0


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 23 2011, 09:00 PM~19945755
> *Haha j/k I'd rather fix this one thats the fun part am surprised your car hasn't sold
> *


and yeah your right about fixing shit up...its fun! ive had fun doing the shit i have done to it...guess if i cant sell it, i will be doing more shit to it...aint nobody touched the interior yet...and i got some other ideas lined up .....


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## way 2 low (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OuttaSpite_@Jun 1 2005, 12:47 AM~3208159
> *Here ya go
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


fuckkk that shits hard got anymore pics :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

so my drivers side window will not go down. when i flip the switch i hear a "click" noise coming from the window motor. does this mean the motor is shot? if not what could i try to fix it.


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 23 2011, 08:51 PM~19945638
> *What color is the smoke?
> When I bought mine I didn't have any brake lights either, but the bulbs in my third brake light cluster were actually burned out, so if you haven't checked those particular bulbs, then check those first and make sure they are good.  If they are good, then check fuse 22 (20 amp) in the Instrument Panel fuse box.  The reason being is because the ONLY thing in common between the low mount brake lights and the high mount brake lights after the Brake Pedal Position Switch (BPP) is that one fuse .  If one of the other two fuses before or after the BPP were open (fuse 20 (7.5 amp) and fuse 10 (20 amp) in the I/P fuse box) you wouldn't be able to shift out of park.  So if ALL your fuses are good, and ALL your bulbs are good, then the problem would MORE THAN LIKELY have to be your multi-function switch (the switch on your steering column that controls your hazards, turn signals, wind shield wipers, etc).  That was the problem with mine and I diagnosed it just by checking what worked and what didn't work on the car and I never once tore into the car until I was ready to replace the switch.  Hope this helps!  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: ILL CHECK THAT ...YEA CUZ I HAVE TO TURN KEY ON SIFT TO NEUTRAL THEN DRIVE OR REVERSE TO GO.... ILL DO THAT WHEN I GET HOME THANKS 4 INFO HOPEFULLY IT WORKS :x:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@Feb 24 2011, 12:28 PM~19950531
> *:thumbsup: ILL CHECK THAT ...YEA CUZ I HAVE TO TURN KEY ON SIFT TO NEUTRAL THEN DRIVE OR REVERSE TO GO.... ILL DO THAT WHEN I GET HOME THANKS 4 INFO HOPEFULLY IT WORKS :x:
> *


OH YEA FORGOT TO ADD THAT MY WIPERS DONT WORK


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 23 2011, 07:51 PM~19945638
> *What color is the smoke?
> *


*
I WANNA SAY ITS WHITE/BLUISH WHITE SMOKE* :happysad:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL JR..TEJAS_@Feb 25 2011, 02:04 AM~19956430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic of the lincs :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 24 2011, 10:38 PM~19953887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i wish it still looked like that..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 25 2011, 10:00 PM~19961840
> *:biggrin: i wish it still looked like that..
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 


*WHAT HAVE YOU DONE JP........* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL JR..TEJAS_@Feb 25 2011, 12:04 AM~19956430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a dope ass pic


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

Thee wifiee 2000 town car...will be sittin' on some 13's.....cruisin'...while i'm in my 97 town car... bumper checkin'


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

The best luxury ever made :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 26 2011, 02:21 AM~19963856
> *The best luxury ever made :biggrin:
> *




:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 


I drive america best luxury car ever built..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















































I cant lie they look good though :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Feb 24 2011, 08:38 PM~19953887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 25 2011, 09:00 PM~19961840
> *:biggrin: i wish it still looked like that..
> *


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

*REST IN PEACE...BE HITTIN DA STREETS IN MARCH...CHUGGAH CHUGGAH CHOOOO CHOOOO HEAD FULL OF STEAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 8 2010, 05:57 PM~17995800
> *Unfortunately, the one time free replacement of the intake manifold per the recall (Field Service Action 05N04) was only applicable for the first 7 years after the warranty start date (there was no mileage limitation for the recall and coverage was automatically transferred to subsequent owners).  The reason for the recall was that some of the all-composite intake manifolds used on 4.6L SOHC engines developed fatigue cracks at the coolant crossover duct which could result in external coolant leakage.  Early indications of a leak can be identified by the coolant level and/or coolant temperature warning systems.
> *


Son of a bitch, that's what mines doing. It's leaking into the spark plug hole and causing misfires too. :angry: 

Anybody know if I should go with the PI intake or is there something else better available? Mine's an '02 stock heads.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 27 2011, 12:58 AM~19970442
> *Son of a bitch, that's what mines doing. It's leaking into the spark plug hole and causing misfires too. :angry:
> 
> Anybody know if I should go with the PI intake or is there something else better available? Mine's an '02 stock heads.
> *


This is what my intake looks like. It has the first runner coming from the driver side and the coolant crossover is aluminum. So I'm assuming this a PI intake, so would I be able to just replace the gasket if it not a crack that its leaking from?


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone got any 80s tc pics


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

98 Town Car very clean for sale!!! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry19972891


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

im having trouble finding lower a arm bushings. The ones im getting from the zone has way too much play in them.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 27 2011, 02:58 AM~19970664
> *This is what my intake looks like. It has the first runner coming from the driver side and the coolant crossover is aluminum. So I'm assuming this a PI intake, so would I be able to just replace the gasket if it not a crack that its leaking from?
> 
> 
> ...


The PI intake is much taller than the factory one. You will have to modify things to fit on non PI heads too.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Feb 27 2011, 11:00 PM~19975921
> *im having trouble finding lower a arm bushings. The ones im getting from the zone has way too much play in them.
> *


Get the bushings for the trailing arms. I think there system is srewed up because I got some from there and they were wrong and ended up getting the right part, but was listed under the lower rear trailing arms.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Feb 26 2011, 12:51 PM~19966787
> *REST IN PEACE...BE HITTIN DA STREETS IN MARCH...CHUGGAH CHUGGAH CHOOOO CHOOOO HEAD FULL OF STEAM!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 22 2011, 04:20 PM~19935131
> *That would be the ideal place to start looking for a problem; them being plastic, they are prone to cracks, and if it was never replaced during the recall, that's even more of a reason to suspect the intake manifold.
> *


*
COULD THAT CAUSE MY RYDE TO SMOKE LIKE IT DOES?? CUZ I DO SEE A LIL BIT OF WATER ON TOP OF MY MOTOR AROUND THE INTAKE MANIFOLD ALSO!!!??*


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

those intakes r nutorious for getting hairline cracks in them u if u can find a used one for sumone whos into racing mustangs they usally upgrade to high performace parts n trash those i think i paid 100 bucks for one ......does n e one know were that 2dr 90s red towncar is on wat page or topic???????????????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Feb 28 2011, 12:46 PM~19979883
> *those intakes r nutorious for getting hairline cracks in them u if u can find a used one for sumone whos into racing mustangs they usally upgrade to high performace parts n trash those i think i paid 100 bucks for one ......does n e one know were that 2dr 90s red towncar is on wat page or topic???????????????
> *


this ***** here........where ya been tj....u been MIA my *****......pics of projects


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

mannnn a lil work nalot of bullshit butim bck bout to open a shop n aabout 60 days gt the AVE back crackn but im still here n the streets slimmm on the bumper


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 28 2011, 02:25 PM~19981242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jubilee78_@Feb 27 2011, 01:17 AM~19970880
> *Anyone got any 80s tc pics
> *


*MY OLD RIDE!!!! :tears: :tears: :happysad: :happysad: 

























HERES A PIC OF MY OLD AND NEW RYDER!!!*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease+Feb 21 2011, 06:41 PM~19926515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I finally got the chance to compare the fuse and relay boxes from the two years and they are different... so here are both the Central Junction Box and Battery Junction Box for an '02 Town Car. Sorry it took so long. :happysad:


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 1 2011, 10:17 AM~19981541
> *MY OLD RIDE!!!! :tears:  :tears:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride, gan a juice my 86tc , yours looks pretty lifted, what size rams? Did you have to modify rear trailing arms ? How many inch extension are those front a arms, cheers


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG+Feb 23 2011, 05:01 PM~19943510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is probably your window regulator. With the car off and the interior lights on, do they dim when you operate the switch? If so, the circuit to, through, and from the motor is most likely good; replace the regulator. 



> _Originally posted by PARRA75+Feb 24 2011, 12:28 PM~19950531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong topic! :0


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Feb 28 2011, 10:31 AM~19979400
> *
> COULD THAT CAUSE MY RYDE TO SMOKE LIKE IT DOES?? CUZ I DO SEE A LIL BIT OF WATER ON TOP OF MY MOTOR AROUND THE INTAKE MANIFOLD ALSO!!!??
> *


On mine, the coolant got into the spark plugs and caused a misfire, which caused smoke. But the misfiring is obvious, it makes the car shake.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 28 2011, 05:47 PM~19981765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Conversation? or 03-10 on a 98-02 frame?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's mine "White Out"


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

JUST PAINTED IT WILL BE ON THE STREETS REAL SOON USED 2 B THE PINK ONE NENE HAD :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 1 2011, 06:21 AM~19987206
> *Here's mine "White Out"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Mar 1 2011, 07:40 AM~19987450
> *JUST PAINTED IT WILL BE ON THE STREETS REAL SOON USED 2 B THE PINK ONE NENE HAD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *cant wait to see it on da street of las vegas* :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 28 2011, 09:12 PM~19984796
> *So I finally got the chance to compare the fuse and relay boxes from the two years and they are different... so here are both the Central Junction Box and Battery Junction Box for an '02 Town Car.  Sorry it took so long.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jubilee78_@Feb 28 2011, 08:56 PM~19985201
> *Sweet ride, gan a juice my 86tc , yours looks pretty lifted, what size rams? Did you have to modify rear trailing arms ? How many inch extension are those front a arms, cheers
> *


*
THANKS ! Im jus tryin to keep up out here n THEM STREETS :biggrin: if by rams u mean cylinders . I had 14s in back with upper drop downs only with stock trailing arms and the extension onthose a-arms r 3 inch i believe!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 28 2011, 09:18 PM~19985447
> *If I can remember correctly, blue smoke is burning oil, black is usually fuel related (too rich, misfire, timing, etc.) and white is burning coolant, and if there is coolant on top of your intake, that would be where I would start.  Your fuel smell may be unrelated (the vapor canisters under the trunk pan leak quite often; a smoke machince is usually the best way to find leaks in the EVAP system).
> 
> 
> ...


*
FA SHO THANKS G! I GUESS ILL CHANGE THA INTAKE MANIFOLD FIRST ITS 250 AT AUTOZONE WITH A LIFTIME WARRANTY!! ACTUALLY HOW CAN U TELL IF ITS BEEN CHANGED BY THE RECALL??*


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 28 2011, 10:02 PM~19985847
> *On mine, the coolant got into the spark plugs and caused a misfire, which caused smoke. But the misfiring is obvious, it makes the car shake.
> *


*
SEE THATS WUT TRIPS ME OUT CUZ WEN IM AT A LIGHT AND ITS RUNNIN SMOOTH LIKE IT SHOULD THERES NO SMOKE! BUT THEN ILL FEEL IT STARTED TO IDLE A LIL ROUGH AND IT STARTS SMOKIN!!* :happysad:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 1 2011, 06:21 AM~19987206
> *Here's mine "White Out"
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn been a year almost since I been in this topic.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 1 2011, 08:21 AM~19987206
> *Here's mine "White Out"
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: damn ride lookn good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TOWNCARS TTT!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG+Mar 1 2011, 01:09 PM~19989005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The heads are $40 each at my local pick a part.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 1 2011, 05:21 AM~19987206
> *Here's mine "White Out"
> 
> 
> ...



I like the new additions


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR THE BIG BODIES!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 23 2009, 06:02 AM~14270399
> *Hate to say it but mine was a Ford part and it bolted right up. The bolt pattern is the same the only difference is the intake holes in the heads are smaller than the new intake. You can just put a bead of RTV silicon in the back coolant passage and it solves the problem or you can weld that portion up and port match the old heads.
> 
> See the Ford box sitting on the porch swing by my daughter.
> ...


that was the problem on mine...it came with the the one on the left i swaped it with the one on the right put the rtv silcon....and after it ran for a bit i began to leak water into the the engine and cause it to steam.....u also have to swap the metal pipe that gose into the back of the water pump becuase it bent diffrent and i wont clear cuse the one on the right is deeper into the gally


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 1 2011, 07:02 AM~19987029
> *Conversation? or 03-10 on a 98-02 frame?
> *


conversion quaters and clip thats the one from king of cars....somebody did alot of work


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 2 2011, 04:20 AM~19995771
> *that was the problem on mine...it came with the the one on the left i swaped it with the one on the right put the rtv silcon....and after it ran for a bit i began to leak water into the the engine and cause it to steam.....u also have to swap the metal pipe that gose into the back of the water pump becuase it bent diffrent and i wont clear cuse the one on the right is deeper into the gally
> *


*
I THINK IMMA JUS GET THE STOCK REPLACEMENT FROM AUTOZONE FOR $50 BUCKS MORE SO I DONT HAVE TO DEAL WITH THAT!! :biggrin: BUT GOOD LOOKIN ON THE INFO !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I JUS WANT THAT SHYT TO STOP SMOKIN SO I CAN HIT DOWNTOWN AND CRUISE THEM STREETS **AGAIN!!* :angel:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

almost ready to hit the streets :x:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 2 2011, 11:21 AM~19997875
> *almost ready to hit THEM STREETS  :x:
> 
> 
> ...



*FIXED!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 28 2011, 10:02 PM~19985847
> *On mine, the coolant got into the spark plugs and caused a misfire, which caused smoke. But the misfiring is obvious, it makes the car shake.
> *


*
DID UR CAR SMOKE ALL THE TIME OR JUS WEN ITS MISFIRING??*


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

98 Cartier 65 k og miles, one owner, paid 38k for this, fresh candy red paint by delgados customs, 15k, 
I'll have more pics and info later after work,


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 2 2011, 03:54 PM~19998767
> *
> DID UR CAR SMOKE ALL THE TIME OR JUS WEN ITS MISFIRING??
> *


 If I drive it for a long time and park it, it'll smoke when I turn it back on


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 2 2011, 03:25 PM~19999003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 1 2011, 05:17 PM~19990457
> *Damn been a year almost since I been in this topic.
> *


What the hell is wrong with you? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

What's up Lincoln family


----------



## eric_brown101 (May 19, 2010)

What's the main area's on the Town Cars that need to be Reinforced?


----------



## eric_brown101 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric_brown101_@Mar 5 2011, 07:03 PM~20023998
> *What's the main area's on the Town Cars that need to be Reinforced, if you only want to Lay and Play?*


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Damm my window is acting up again it was workin fine till today then it stopped workin again so y'all think it could be a loose wire or something ???


----------



## kalikush (Dec 1, 2009)

can you cut a 03 or newer towncar without having to switch the frame


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

once again...  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=584600


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric_brown101_@Mar 5 2011, 07:03 PM~20023998
> *What's the main area's on the Town Cars that need to be Reinforced?
> *


What up E.. I could be wrong but if i remember correctly not much on the 98 through 2001 tow cars. Really the rear arches you should be good especially if it's just lay and play. I use to swing mine on the freeway like it was noting with just the rear arches done. Keep in mind the frames are still nothing like the old school's so be careful


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 5 2011, 10:13 PM~20024377
> *Damm my window is acting up again it was workin fine till today then it stopped workin again so y'all think it could be  a loose wire or something ???
> *


Sounds like the switch. Is it your drivers side window?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kalikush_@Mar 6 2011, 12:04 AM~20025103
> *can you cut a 03 or newer towncar without having to switch the frame
> *


nope u can only cut the back


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

[quote=61 Impala on 3,Mar 7 20


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric_brown101_@Mar 5 2011, 09:03 PM~20023998
> *What's the main area's on the Town Cars that need to be Reinforced?
> *


engine cradle spring pockets and arches


----------



## eric_brown101 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Mar 6 2011, 09:38 PM~20031599
> *What up E.. I could be wrong but if i remember correctly not much on the 98 through 2001 tow cars. Really the rear arches you should be good especially if it's just lay and play.  I use to swing mine on the freeway like it was noting with just the rear arches done.  Keep in mind the frames are still nothing like the old school's so be careful
> *


Thank E, What about your Bottom A-Arm's, you didn't have to do those? I got my Rear arches done two weeks ago from Art.


----------



## eric_brown101 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 7 2011, 12:39 PM~20035548
> *engine cradle spring pockets and arches
> *



Thanks


----------



## alphabet (Jun 3, 2006)

post up some black lincz


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alphabet_@Mar 7 2011, 06:00 PM~20036563
> *post up some black lincz
> *


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 7 2011, 04:59 AM~20033292
> *Sounds like the switch. Is it your drivers side window?
> *


My bad rear drivers side 
It started working again today I don't know what's up with it just want to get it fixed I don't want to roll it down and then it stop working on me and am stuck with the window down till it feels like workin again lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 7 2011, 02:39 PM~20035548
> *engine cradle spring pockets and arches
> *


Yup below the engine likes to fold in.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 7 2011, 09:46 PM~20038682
> *My bad rear drivers side
> It started working again today I don't know what's up with it just want to get it fixed I don't want to roll it down and then it stop working on me and am stuck with the window down till it feels like workin again lol
> *


Check the switch at the window and see if it works. It might be your master switch going out.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alphabet_@Mar 7 2011, 05:00 PM~20036563
> *post up some black lincz
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sweetpotato orange fooooooo


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

rides lookn good slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 8 2011, 02:31 PM~20042918
> *rides lookn good slim
> *


thankx bro....im still just gettin started bro


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 7 2011, 06:46 PM~20038682
> *My bad rear drivers side
> It started working again today I don't know what's up with it just want to get it fixed I don't want to roll it down and then it stop working on me and am stuck with the window down till it feels like workin again lol
> *


*
JUS PLAY WITH IT A LIL !! MY SHYT DOES THE SAME THING!!! BUT IT ALWAYS GOES BAC K UP OR DOWN!  *


----------



## eric_brown101 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 8 2011, 05:25 AM~20040554
> *Yup below the engine likes to fold in.
> *




Thanks!


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG+Mar 8 2011, 04:35 PM~20044503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coo


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

got the wheelz on this week


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 8 2011, 06:05 PM~20046818
> *got the wheelz on this week
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

now just for the chrome undies


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Mar 9 2011, 12:56 AM~20048592
> *now just for the chrome undies
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *looks good homie* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 8 2011, 03:24 PM~20043251
> *thankx bro....im still just gettin started bro
> *


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 7 2011, 09:46 PM~20038682
> *My bad rear drivers side
> It started working again today I don't know what's up with it just want to get it fixed I don't want to roll it down and then it stop working on me and am stuck with the window down till it feels like workin again lol
> *


Window motor will do that before they die. See it all the time at work. (lincoln dealer)


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Mar 9 2011, 08:45 AM~20049408
> *:wow:      looks good homie    :biggrin:
> *


thanks brother...


----------



## 1998JD (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

I am posting this for a friend. 98 town car with new neinterior!
Car is very clean in and out and he is asking $4,000 obo so 
if interested pm me and NO TRADES! Thanks for looking.


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

619 SAN DIEGO TOWN CAR


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1998JD_@Mar 9 2011, 09:15 PM~20055134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## FUCK A BITCH (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Feb 28 2011, 03:17 PM~19981541
> *MY OLD RIDE!!!! :tears:  :tears:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS I'LL POST UP SOME PICS OF YOUR CAR WHEN IT WAS BLACK FROM THAT NIGHT AT PRICE BREAKERS


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FUCK A BITCH_@Mar 10 2011, 03:52 PM~20061644
> *NICE PICS I'LL POST UP SOME PICS OF YOUR CAR WHEN IT WAS BLACK FROM THAT NIGHT AT PRICE BREAKERS
> *


*
:wow: :wow: DAMN 4TH PAGE!!! FA SHO G !!! I DONT HAVE ONE WITH IT LIFTED BEFORE PAINT!! :biggrin: * :naughty: :h5:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

cant wait to reedo my ttrunk goin with a whammy setup this time


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 11 2011, 04:11 PM~20069786
> *:biggrin:
> *


how you feeling brother


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 11 2011, 06:11 PM~20069786
> *:biggrin:
> *


qvoo edwin hows it goin bro


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

hey been looking threw this topic forever. does anybody have any good pics of the readend that has been modified to 3 wheel? also does watts link have to be removed in-order to 3? i can fab up a 4 link if i have 2. also can you use a rearend from a 95-97, to make the 4 link easier? thanx


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

got me this for the linc


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

Will a 95-97 frame fit a 98-02 tc?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Mar 11 2011, 07:15 PM~20070667
> *how you feeling brother
> *


I'll be down for awhile dawg my back went out. I had back surgery, and I think I mest it up again.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 11 2011, 08:22 PM~20071073
> *qvoo edwin hows it goin bro
> *


Resting dawg I've been down just resting


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 13 2011, 12:05 AM~20078466
> *Resting dawg I've been down just resting
> *


orale get well soon bro n rest well


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

*AT AN OPENING DAY CEREMONY FOR LITTLE LEAGUE BASEBALL !!!!*


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

ANYBODY GOTA 98-02 FOR SALE PLAYA PRICE


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

WHAT HAPPEND TO THIS 1 ?


























ANYBODY GOT INFO ON THIS CAR?
IM INTERESTED IN BUYING IT SERIOUS OFFER..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 14 2011, 01:22 AM~20086317
> *WHAT HAPPEND TO THIS 1 ?
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully I'm wrong but I believe the guy died :angel: :angel:


----------



## juiced99tc (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 14 2011, 03:06 AM~20086354
> *Hopefully I'm wrong but I believe the guy died :angel:  :angel:
> *


Yes, homeboy Jesus did passed away...I believe the car is just garaged...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Mar 14 2011, 10:52 AM~20087812
> *Yes, homeboy Jesus did passed away...I believe the car is just garaged...
> *


SORRY TO HEAR BUT DOES THE NEW OWNER WANT TO SELL?


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 14 2011, 10:53 AM~20087827
> *SORRY TO HEAR BUT DOES THE NEW OWNER WANT TO SELL?
> *


I think the fam wants to keep the car...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Mar 14 2011, 02:04 PM~20089073
> *I think the fam wants to keep the car...
> *


ok thanx


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

WHAT HAPPEND TO THIS 1 ?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 12 2011, 10:02 PM~20078445
> *I'll be down for awhile dawg my back went out. I had back surgery, and I think I mest it up again.
> *


HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER BIG DAGG


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Mar 14 2011, 07:34 PM~20090626
> *HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER BIG DAGG
> *


x2


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-_@Mar 15 2011, 06:27 PM~20099046
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

*OK SO I WAS ABOUT TO PULL OFF THE INTAKE MANIFOLD WEN I NOTICE THERE WAS A PLUG MISSING THAT I DIDNT DISCONNECT !! I FOUND IT BUT THE PLUG IS ALL BROKE AND I CANT CLIP IT N..-..... I KNO WUT IS GOES TO BUT I DONT KNO WUT ITS CALLED .... DOES ANYONE KNO WUT ITS CALLED SO I CAN BUY A NEW PLUG FOR IT ???*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 16 2011, 10:42 AM~20105067
> *OK SO I WAS ABOUT TO PULL OFF THE INTAKE MANIFOLD WEN I NOTICE THERE WAS A PLUG MISSING THAT I DIDNT DISCONNECT !! I FOUND IT BUT THE PLUG IS ALL BROKE AND I CANT CLIP IT N..-..... I  KNO WUT IS GOES TO BUT I DONT KNO WUT ITS CALLED ....  DOES ANYONE KNO WUT ITS CALLED SO I CAN BUY A NEW PLUG FOR IT ???
> *


Where is it on the engine?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

my old ride, damn i miss her


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 16 2011, 08:22 AM~20105339
> *Where is it on the engine?
> *


*
i edited the quote andposted sum pics .....my badd i didnt have em up a sec ago my gay ass phone kept closing the internet wen i try to upload them ! Imm try and post a couple more n a min*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2011, 10:15 AM~20105694
> *my old ride, damn i miss her
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *i like dis* :thumbsup:


----------



## Fivel (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

The new one coming out, a lil sneak peak.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2011, 04:21 PM~20106566
> *The new one coming out, a lil sneak peak.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 16 2011, 07:42 AM~20105067
> *OK SO I WAS ABOUT TO PULL OFF THE INTAKE MANIFOLD WEN I NOTICE THERE WAS A PLUG MISSING THAT I DIDNT DISCONNECT !! I FOUND IT BUT THE PLUG IS ALL BROKE AND I CANT CLIP IT N..-..... I  KNO WUT IS GOES TO BUT I DONT KNO WUT ITS CALLED ....  DOES ANYONE KNO WUT ITS CALLED SO I CAN BUY A NEW PLUG FOR IT ???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 16 2011, 04:33 PM~20107024
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Full undies, she's waiting dawg.....


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2011, 02:21 PM~20106566
> *The new one coming out, a lil sneak peak.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it looks good homie...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Mar 16 2011, 05:44 PM~20107600
> *Damn it looks good homie...
> *


Thanks dawg, your car came out sick too homie Juan got down on that paint.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2011, 06:44 PM~20107598
> *Full undies, she's waiting dawg.....
> *


cant wait to see th e whole ride bro va estar chingon


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2011, 02:21 PM~20106566
> *The new one coming out, a lil sneak peak.
> 
> 
> ...


cleannnnnnnnn


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2011, 11:15 AM~20105694
> *my old ride, damn i miss her
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 16 2011, 06:36 PM~20107989
> *cant wait to see th e whole ride bro va estar chingon
> *


She's ready dawg, just waiting on the right show.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Mar 16 2011, 07:03 PM~20108199
> *cleannnnnnnnn
> *


Thanks


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2011, 05:17 PM~20107829
> *Thanks dawg, your car came out sick too homie Juan got down on that paint.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2011, 08:45 PM~20108563
> *She's ready dawg, just waiting on the right show.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

ANY INTERIOR PICS?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 16 2011, 09:42 AM~20105067
> *OK SO I WAS ABOUT TO PULL OFF THE INTAKE MANIFOLD WEN I NOTICE THERE WAS A PLUG MISSING THAT I DIDNT DISCONNECT !! I FOUND IT BUT THE PLUG IS ALL BROKE AND I CANT CLIP IT N..-..... I  KNO WUT IS GOES TO BUT I DONT KNO WUT ITS CALLED ....  DOES ANYONE KNO WUT ITS CALLED SO I CAN BUY A NEW PLUG FOR IT ???
> 
> 
> ...


I had a plug break on an ignition coil. Just go clip one off at a junkyard and take the clip apart.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2011, 02:21 PM~20106566
> *The new one coming out, a lil sneak peak.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 16 2011, 11:27 PM~20111487
> *I had a plug break on an ignition coil. Just go clip one off at a junkyard and take the clip apart.
> *


 *YEA THATS WUT I ENDED UP DOIN!! FUCK TRYINTO EXPLAIN THAT SHYT TO THEM FOOS AT ''THE ZONE'' IT WAS FASTER TO JUS CRUISE DOWN THERE AND HANDLE IT!* :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 16 2011, 08:54 PM~20109805
> *ANY INTERIOR PICS?
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 16 2011, 08:42 AM~20105067
> *OK SO I WAS ABOUT TO PULL OFF THE INTAKE MANIFOLD WEN I NOTICE THERE WAS A PLUG MISSING THAT I DIDNT DISCONNECT !! I FOUND IT BUT THE PLUG IS ALL BROKE AND I CANT CLIP IT N..-..... I  KNO WUT IS GOES TO BUT I DONT KNO WUT ITS CALLED ....  DOES ANYONE KNO WUT ITS CALLED SO I CAN BUY A NEW PLUG FOR IT ???
> 
> 
> ...


That's the EVR (EGR Vacuum Regulator) Solenoid. It controls the vacuum applied to the EGR Valve.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

when i first bought it :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 17 2011, 10:13 PM~20118770
> *when i first bought it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT MODEL IS THAT?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 16 2011, 07:54 PM~20109805
> *ANY INTERIOR PICS?
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get a set of those tires?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Anyone have pics of a cartier (half top) done up?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 14 2011, 05:22 PM~20090521
> *WHAT HAPPEND TO THIS 1 ?
> 
> 
> ...


IT STAID IN THE CLUB ITS IN YUMA NOW AZ


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2011, 10:15 AM~20105694
> *my old ride, damn i miss her
> 
> 
> ...


ME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 16 2011, 08:54 PM~20109805
> *ANY INTERIOR PICS?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 18 2011, 03:27 AM~20119737
> *IT STAID IN THE CLUB ITS IN YUMA NOW AZ
> *


DOES THE NEW OWNER WANT TO SELL IT?


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Mar 18 2011, 10:49 AM~20121339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Mar 18 2011, 08:49 AM~20121339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie, did you just buy this??? Was for sale


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

hopefully it will be done by summer time ,


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey guys I just bought a tc 2001 but my locks and trunk release don't work I check every fuse but they look good so my homie tell me is tha ddm driver door module I change the module and my locks and trunk work fine but my numbers and keyless entry don't work can somebody tell what to do thank u My car is 2001 the module I bougth is from tc 98


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 17 2011, 11:14 PM~20118785
> *WHAT MODEL IS THAT?
> *


It's called clasick model, that's wutt my molding said


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 18 2011, 04:28 AM~20119740
> *ME 2  :biggrin:
> *


Wutts up chuch, she was everywhere dawg....


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Mar 18 2011, 09:49 AM~20121339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS THING IS CLEAN! :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 18 2011, 10:45 PM~20125984
> *hopefully it will be done by summer time ,
> 
> 
> ...


I love those tops dawg,can't wait to see it done gee....


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Mar 19 2011, 09:59 AM~20128190
> *DAMN THIS THING IS CLEAN! :cheesy:
> *



tHANKS BIG DOG!


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Mar 18 2011, 11:17 PM~20126541
> *Hey guys I just bought a tc 2001 but my locks and trunk release don't work I check every fuse but they look good so my homie tell me is tha ddm driver door module I change the module and my locks and trunk work fine but my numbers and keyless entry don't work can somebody tell what to do thank u     My car is 2001 the module I bougth is from tc 98
> *


Each module has a different key pad code so you will have to take it to the dealership, hook up the scanner and look up the code in the module. You will also have to reprogram ALL the key fobs.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 19 2011, 02:19 PM~20128995
> *Each module has a different key pad code so you will have to take it to the dealership, hook up the scanner and look up the code in the module.  You will also have to reprogram ALL the key fobs.
> *


Man, you must be some kind of expert at these TC's...appreciate the knowledge you bless us with. Question- I'm trying to find a new dust cover for my rear end...any hook up on helping me find one?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713+Mar 18 2011, 11:17 PM~20126541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well thank you; I'm glad its noticed and appreciated. I work at a Ford, Lincoln & Mercury dealership and like to help all you guys out any way I'm able. And what dust cover are you talking about?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC+Mar 17 2011, 10:14 PM~20118785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every single style top that the Town Cars will have (10 different styles that I know of) are from E&G (and I believe they are all still available) . That particular one is known as the Carriage Roof Package from the "Tiara Collection". 










To tell which series the actual car is, look at the VIN (positions five through seven):










*M81 — Executive Series 
*M82 — Signature Series 
*M83 — Cartier Series 
*M84 — Executive L (Long Wheel Base) 
*M85 — Cartier L (Long Wheel Base)


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 19 2011, 07:22 PM~20130910
> *Every single style top that the Town Cars will have (10 different styles that I know of) are from E&G (and I believe they are all still available) .  That particular one is known as the Carriage Roof Package from the "Tiara Collection".
> 
> 
> ...


good info homie


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 19 2011, 06:36 PM~20130356
> *Sorry I didn't have time to clarify earlier, but when you install a new module, you need to hook up the scanner and download its information, then install the new module and download the old module's confirguration onto the new module; this is known as PMI (Programmable Module Installation).  Doing this should keep allow the old key fobs to work without having to reprogram, but I don't remember exactly.  Regardless, the new module will have a new key pad code, which when bought new, will come on a laminated card in the box.  Since you bought this one second hand, you'd have to go into the DDM to find out the code, however, you can reprogram the key fobs yourself...
> 
> First, cycle the ignition from OFF to RUN four times within three seconds. The locks will then lock and unlock, confirming program mode has been entered.  Be aware that when the first keyless entry remote transmitter is programmed, all other keyless entry remote transmitters will have erased, but since they have already all been erased in this instance, this is for future reference.  Then, press any button on the transmitter to be programmed and if additional keyless entry remote transmitters are to be programmed,  press any button on the other transmitters to be programmed within 7.5 seconds.  To exit program mode, turn the ignition to START or wait 7.5 seconds.
> ...


Dust cover for the passenger side rear...any help will be appreciated.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2011, 12:02 PM~20128204
> *I love those tops dawg,can't wait to see it done gee....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

fresh chrome undies.....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 19 2011, 08:21 PM~20131181
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

finally ready to hit the streets :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 20 2011, 03:04 PM~20135445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 20 2011, 08:33 PM~20138026
> *finally ready to hit the streets  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tuck homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 20 2011, 05:04 PM~20135445
> *
> 
> 
> ...



so you finally got one ???????????


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Mar 20 2011, 10:05 PM~20138275
> *picsssss!
> *


TTT


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 19 2011, 01:19 PM~20128995
> *Each module has a different key pad code so you will have to take it to the dealership, hook up the scanner and look up the code in the module.  You will also have to reprogram ALL the key fobs.
> *


Thanks 4 the info


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 20 2011, 08:44 PM~20138667
> *so you finally got one ???????????
> *


NOT MINES STILL LOOKN


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

My town..no big deal,but it will get there..


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

just got her back on the streets needs alittle more work and some leafing :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 08:14 AM~20140869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 21 2011, 11:23 AM~20141432
> *nice ride homie  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx...havnt goten good comments down here in miami...everybody hating on a ****** shyt...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 12:37 PM~20142272
> *Thanx...havnt goten good comments down here in miami...everybody hating on a ****** shyt...
> *


bro never pay attention to what other says as long ur happy with ur ride and how it looks , fuck everybody else


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 21 2011, 01:38 PM~20142284
> *bro  never  pay attention to what  other  says  as  long ur happy  with ur  ride and how it  looks  ,  fuck everybody else
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

My hood and trunk...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 12:54 PM~20142382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: lookn good


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 21 2011, 01:57 PM~20142395
> *:0  :cheesy: lookn good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 06:14 AM~20140869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 06:14 AM~20140869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 21 2011, 09:57 AM~20142395
> *:0  :cheesy: lookn good
> *


*
X2 THAT COLOR COMBO LOOKS PRETTY GOOD AND NO ONE IS ROCKIN THOSE COLORS TOGETHER!! * :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 21 2011, 09:57 AM~20142395
> *:0  :cheesy: lookn good
> *


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone...you guys make me want to keep building my town car...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 04:52 PM~20143886
> *Thanks to everyone...you guys make me want to keep building my town car...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 09:14 AM~20140869
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MY CAMERAS READY... :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 21 2011, 12:28 PM~20142998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Mar 21 2011, 07:21 AM~20141413
> *just got her back on the streets needs alittle more work and some leafing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*whats up with your trunk hinge?*


----------



## 1998JD (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## 1998JD (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## 1998JD (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Elizondo.G (Nov 3, 2009)

has any one ever had the drivers side window break as in the window rail break :uh:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Mar 21 2011, 05:49 PM~20145282
> *whats up with your trunk hinge?
> *


the back bolt is striped havent had a chance 2 go get one that was the first day out


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> 98 Cartier 65 k og miles, one owner, paid 38k for this, fresh candy red paint by delgados customs, 15k,
> I'll have more pics and info later after work,
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 09:14 AM~20140869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 22 2011, 09:27 AM~20149787
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 21 2011, 12:28 PM~20142998
> *
> 
> 
> ...



super clean !


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Mar 21 2011, 08:50 PM~20147682
> *the back bolt is striped havent had a chance 2 go get one that was the first day out
> *


o ok. i hate when shit like that happens.


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

More to come...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 06:14 AM~20140869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 22 2011, 05:45 PM~20153068
> *
> *


Thanx homie...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Mar 22 2011, 03:24 PM~20152925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big M status homie


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 06:14 AM~20140869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice patterns


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 22 2011, 07:59 PM~20154034
> *:thumbsup: Nice patterns
> *


You helped me make it happen homie...big ups to you and alex for all the help with the car..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 22 2011, 07:52 PM~20153972
> *Big M status homie
> *


Yes sir and we don't stop :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 08:14 AM~20140869
> *
> 
> 
> ...





looks good I like that color combo


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 24 2011, 08:37 PM~20171882
> *looks good I like that color combo
> *


Thanx....


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt :drama: :drama:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 26 2011, 02:50 AM~20183789
> *ttt  :drama:  :drama:
> *


Whats good homie...hows that town car doing...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

This body style makes a good modern low rider,I hate seeing them on big ass rims.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 26 2011, 08:08 AM~20184471
> *Whats good homie...hows that town car doing...
> *


sup bro right slow waitn on the motors for the setup and waiting for my painter to have some free time, no hurry here all events are after may :biggrin:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Sup homies :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 26 2011, 10:03 PM~20188873
> *Sup homies :biggrin:
> *


qvoooooooooo edwin hows it goin bro


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 26 2011, 12:49 PM~20186232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 26 2011, 09:04 PM~20188878
> *qvoooooooooo edwin hows it goin bro
> *


Right hete dawg descansando, and you homie how's that set up going?


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

anyone know how to take the steering wheel and air bag off without popping it??? i have a 98???

if you could help thank you


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 27 2011, 01:08 AM~20190374
> *Right hete dawg descansando, and you homie how's that set up going?
> *


waiting on motors for it n thinkin of buyin a new tank for it n paint to match but well see :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

selling my daily
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/2286981083.html


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

FINALLY GOT 98


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 27 2011, 08:19 AM~20191188
> *waiting on motors for it n thinkin  of buyin  a new tank for it n paint to match but well see  :biggrin:
> *


Lmk ill get that tank of you.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Mar 28 2011, 03:10 PM~20202622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Mar 28 2011, 03:23 PM~20202752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF WHEELS ARE THOSE?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Mar 28 2011, 03:10 PM~20202622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: *suckin PAT-RICK...da buggah is juiceh!!!!!* :biggrin:

*OUTSIDERS C.C HAWAII*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82+Mar 28 2011, 03:13 PM~20202649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CRAZY TRAIN...DA MAKEOVER :biggrin: MEAN!!!!!!!!!*

*OUTSIDERS C.C HAWAII*


----------



## 1998JD (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Mar 28 2011, 03:35 PM~20204345
> *:wow:      suckin PAT-RICK...da buggah is juiceh!!!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> OUTSIDERS C.C HAWAII
> *


you know dat grape juicey


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 27 2011, 11:54 AM~20192884
> *FINALLY GOT 98
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats it looks pretty clean big dog!!!!


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 28 2011, 12:46 PM~20202951
> *WHAT KIND OF WHEELS ARE THOSE?
> *


cross lace 72 spoke


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 26 2011, 12:49 PM~20186232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Mar 28 2011, 09:09 PM~20205981
> *Congrats it looks pretty clean big dog!!!!
> *


THANKS
I WANT ANOTHER 98-02
TRADE ALL 3 CARS 90-91 & 96 
FOR 1 98-02 LINCOLN TOWN CAR


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL JR..TEJAS_@Mar 28 2011, 01:18 PM~20201390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :h5: :fool2:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Mar 28 2011, 09:09 PM~20205983
> *cross lace 72 spoke
> *


DO YOU KNOW WHAT BRAND?
IM THINKN BOUT PUTN ON SOME 
72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSS LACE


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 28 2011, 09:38 PM~20206913
> *THANKS
> I WANT ANOTHER 98-02
> TRADE ALL 3 CARS 90-91 & 96
> ...


 :wow: dayum!! that's a hell of a deal homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Mar 28 2011, 11:11 PM~20207134
> *:wow: dayum!!  that's a hell of a deal homie. :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BUT NOBODY WANA TRADE  :dunno:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Mar 28 2011, 09:06 PM~20205958
> *you know dat grape juicey
> *


 :wow: *juicy bu* :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

[/quote]


Hey do yall ever run into problems with this ac line how do yall move it cause it goes where the cylinder popps out...???


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

>


Hey do yall ever run into problems with this ac line how do yall move it cause it goes where the cylinder popps out...???
[/quote]
mine broke i have to replace it


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> what size pipe is that


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

>


Hey do yall ever run into problems with this ac line how do yall move it cause it goes where the cylinder popps out...???
[/quote]
GOOD JOB ESE


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 28 2011, 09:38 PM~20206913
> *THANKS
> I WANT ANOTHER 98-02
> TRADE ALL 3 CARS 90-91 & 96
> ...



:wow: :0 *DAMN I KINDA WANT TO DO THAT!!! :biggrin: THEY R ALL N UTAH OR WUT!!!*


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> Hey do yall ever run into problems with this ac line how do yall move it cause it goes where the cylinder popps out...???


mine broke i have to replace it 
[/quote]


So then what do yall do cause i noticed it is right where i need to cut the hole for the cylinder..and it is gonna hit the a-arm when i dump it..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

having problems with my tranny, it wont shift at all i put new fluids and all and still not shifting, all sensors are good any help would be nice :happysad: thanks


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 28 2011, 10:38 PM~20206913
> *THANKS
> I WANT ANOTHER 98-02
> TRADE ALL 3 CARS 90-91 & 96
> ...


ull trade all 3 cars for a 98-02lincoln 

very good deal


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> mine broke i have to replace it


So then what do yall do cause i noticed it is right where i need to cut the hole for the cylinder..and it is gonna hit the a-arm when i dump it..
[/quote]
as for now on mine i took off the hose , just dont have any a/c  for the summer time


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> So then what do yall do cause i noticed it is right where i need to cut the hole for the cylinder..and it is gonna hit the a-arm when i dump it..


as for now on mine i took off the hose , just dont have any a/c  for the summer time
[/quote]
:0 :0 pmed you dawg


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 29 2011, 06:22 PM~20212898
> *having problems with my tranny, it wont shift at all i put new fluids and all and still not shifting, all sensors are good any help would be nice :happysad: thanks
> *


SEND ME MY PICS AND IT WILL SHIFT FUKER :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 29 2011, 09:46 PM~20214286
> *SEND ME MY PICS AND IT WILL SHIFT FUKER  :biggrin:
> *


I DID GEE, YOU DIDNT GET THEM? :happysad:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 29 2011, 09:00 PM~20214406
> *I DID GEE, YOU DIDNT GET THEM? :happysad:
> *


NEGATIVE LOKO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 29 2011, 10:05 PM~20214434
> *NEGATIVE LOKO
> *


P'MED


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

kung fu panda


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> Hey do yall ever run into problems with this ac line how do yall move it cause it goes where the cylinder popps out...???


GOOD JOB ESE
[/quote]
5


hey man i charge 5 dollars 2 use my pics send foodstamps lol where yall get that pic thats my gurls car lol


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> as for now on mine i took off the hose , just dont have any a/c  for the summer time


:0 :0 pmed you dawg
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> :0 :0 pmed you dawg


:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Just a sample dawg


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Mar 29 2011, 03:34 PM~20211721
> *
> :wow:  :0 DAMN I KINDA WANT TO DO THAT!!! :biggrin: THEY R ALL N UTAH OR WUT!!!
> *


YESSIR ALL IN UTAH


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL JR..TEJAS_@Mar 29 2011, 07:24 PM~20213435
> *ull trade all 3 cars for a 98-02lincoln
> 
> very good deal
> *


YESSIR :yes:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> GOOD JOB ESE


5
hey man i charge 5 dollars 2 use my pics send foodstamps lol where yall get that pic thats my gurls car lol 
[/quote]
WHAT IT DO BRUCE LEE ROY
IM LOOKN FOR A 98-02 LINCOLN TOWN CAR 
I GOT A 90-91 CADI & 96 LINCOLN TO TRADE


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 29 2011, 08:22 PM~20212898
> *having problems with my tranny, it wont shift at all i put new fluids and all and still not shifting, all sensors are good any help would be nice :happysad: thanks
> *


Was it shifting hard before it completely stopped shifting?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 30 2011, 04:56 AM~20216340
> *Was it shifting hard before it completely stopped shifting?
> *


Not at all ran like a champ, and shifted like new


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2011, 12:45 PM~20219267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WHATS BEEN UP DADDY :0 :cheesy:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

these are bad pics.ill post better ones when i get a better camera


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 30 2011, 05:38 PM~20221182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Came out clean dawg, good job


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 30 2011, 03:21 PM~20219917
> *DAMN WHATS BEEN UP DADDY :0 :cheesy:
> *


Chillin dawg, thats my old one lol


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2011, 04:58 PM~20221298
> *Came out clean dawg, good job
> *


thanks dawg,still have more to go.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HERES ONE COMING FROM MIAMI.....*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 30 2011, 09:08 PM~20223077
> *HERES ONE COMING FROM MIAMI.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 30 2011, 11:08 PM~20223077
> *HERES ONE COMING FROM MIAMI.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ed its time for a lil photo sesion with my tc and dees...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 31 2011, 10:13 AM~20226200
> *Ed its time for a lil photo  sesion with my tc and dees...
> *



I TOLD YOU IM READY...........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 31 2011, 05:12 PM~20229255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Mar 31 2011, 05:16 PM~20229643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2011, 08:00 PM~20222979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Mar 28 2011, 03:23 PM~20202752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them rockers are sick as fuck


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBuiltMine_@Mar 31 2011, 06:16 PM~20229643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real clean bubba..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 2 2011, 02:11 AM~20240912
> *
> *


Yoo whats up..real nice tc u got.i have a ?...where did I find that radiator hoes from ur tc...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2011, 08:00 PM~20222979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0A++


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 2 2011, 04:54 AM~20241369
> *Yoo whats up..real nice tc u got.i have a ?...where did I find that radiator hoes from ur tc...
> *


thats chinamans bro not mine :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2011, 11:03 AM~20236101
> *them rockers are sick as fuck
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 3 2011, 02:25 PM~20249008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 3 2011, 09:06 PM~20251675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 3 2011, 10:06 PM~20251675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 3 2011, 04:25 PM~20249008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2011, 10:00 PM~20222979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did he find the valve covers at?


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 5 2011, 04:39 AM~20262667
> *Where did he find the valve covers at?
> *


he send them out to get chrome i believe


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Posting up some "before pics" I just took. Bought this car about a year ago and it was already done up like this. I was never a fan of buying a "microwave" car but I really didn't have the money to build a car from scratch. Got this from San Diego (thanks Tony). So now I'm going to re-do some stuff to the car. Gold plating, new rims, frame strap, and complete hydro make over (gotta post it up on 3's)...........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Pics of it at a video shoot this past weekend.............











*My BMW and Lincoln.................*


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Back shoots of my BMW and Lincoln............


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

My vice presidents car next to the Ferrari............


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 6 2011, 06:46 PM~20277052
> *Back shoots of my BMW and Lincoln............
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD L


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Apr 6 2011, 08:48 PM~20277829
> *LOOKIN GOOD L
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2011, 09:44 PM~20278557
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 6 2011, 11:52 PM~20279887
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up dawg, can't wait for u to take pics of my ride.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2011, 09:46 AM~20282273
> *What's up dawg, can't wait for u to take pics of my ride.
> *


WERE THE HELL ARE MY PIX


----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2011, 10:46 AM~20282273
> *What's up dawg, can't wait for u to take pics of my ride.
> *


Vegas? :cheesy:


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 7 2011, 02:05 PM~20283663
> *Vegas?  :cheesy:
> *


yes sir it will be their but i will be ready june 5 thats when she comes out to play


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Apr 7 2011, 12:40 PM~20283045
> *WERE THE HELL ARE MY PIX
> *


my bad, pm sent


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE BEST LUXURY CARS


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2011, 09:21 PM~20287560
> *TTT FOR THE BEST LUXURY CARS
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 7 2011, 10:27 PM~20287645
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


post up your avatar homie :biggrin:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2011, 09:34 PM~20287717
> *post up your avatar homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 7 2011, 10:48 PM~20287902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammit!!!!!!!!!!!! thats wutt im talking about right here  liquid assets right? :0 one of my favorites


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2011, 09:11 PM~20288115
> *dammit!!!!!!!!!!!! thats wutt im talking about right here  liquid assets right? :0 one of my favorites
> *


F*********** :wow: MY CAR 1999 TOWNCAR GANGSTA WAYZ "ALL CHROMED OUT"... "OWNER BUILT" FOR MY FAN...... WOW :biggrin:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Apr 7 2011, 10:10 PM~20288103
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THE BIG "M" ALWAYS KEEPIN IT CLEAN!!!!!!!*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Apr 7 2011, 11:13 PM~20288133
> *F***********  :wow: MY CAR 1999 TOWNCAR GANGSTA WAYZ "ALL CHROMED OUT"... "OWNER BUILT" FOR MY FAN...... WOW  :biggrin:
> *


sup chinaman :wave:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Apr 7 2011, 10:10 PM~20288103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam :wow:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Apr 7 2011, 10:13 PM~20288133
> *F***********  :wow: MY CAR 1999 TOWNCAR GANGSTA WAYZ "ALL CHROMED OUT"... "OWNER BUILT" FOR MY FAN...... WOW  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 7 2011, 11:18 PM~20288191
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Help Needed.... my brake lights are not working on my 2000 TC. the brake light in the rear window does how ever work. every thing else with the tail lights work fine, just not the braking lights. i have replaced all the bulbs, checked fuses, and replaced the brake switch and still not working. could it be a Relay? any help would be apperciated cause as of now i am practically begging to be pulled over.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 7 2011, 08:48 PM~20287902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
DAMN CJAY !!!!!! :uh: LIKE THAT PLAYER!!!! :biggrin: DONT CRUISE TO CLOSE TO ME .........WEN WE JUMP IN TRAFFIC IMMA MAKE SURE IM WAY ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE LINEUP!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: NAH IM FUCKIN AROUND BUT THAT SHYT LOOKS HELLA GOOD G!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy boy (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 8 2011, 11:32 AM~20291839
> *
> DAMN CJAY !!!!!! :uh:  LIKE THAT PLAYER!!!!  :biggrin:  DONT CRUISE TO CLOSE TO ME .........WEN WE JUMP IN TRAFFIC IMMA MAKE SURE IM WAY ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE LINEUP!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: NAH IM FUCKIN AROUND BUT THAT SHYT LOOKS HELLA GOOD G!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT DOES LOOK HELLA NICE MUCH PROPS


----------



## jimmy boy (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 7 2011, 09:48 PM~20287902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Apr 8 2011, 11:32 AM~20291839
> *
> DAMN CJAY !!!!!! :uh:  LIKE THAT PLAYER!!!!  :biggrin:  DONT CRUISE TO CLOSE TO ME .........WEN WE JUMP IN TRAFFIC IMMA MAKE SURE IM WAY ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE LINEUP!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: NAH IM FUCKIN AROUND BUT THAT SHYT LOOKS HELLA GOOD G!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*LOL NAW HOMIE THATS CHINAMANS OLD RIDE FROM THE BIG "M". FOR NEW YEARS MINE WILL BE LIKE THAT BUT REAREND WILL BE A LIL DIFFERENT *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 7 2011, 08:48 PM~20287902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just wanna say thzt shit is ugly hella weak boring a waste crappy looking HOW CAN I GET MINES DONE YOU OFF DA HOOK HOMIE MUCH LOVE


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 8 2011, 11:02 AM~20291605
> *Help Needed.... my brake lights are not working on my 2000 TC. the brake light in the rear window does how ever work. every thing else with the tail lights work fine, just not the braking lights.  i have replaced all the bulbs, checked fuses, and replaced the brake switch and still not working.  could it be a Relay?  any help would be apperciated cause as of now i am practically begging to be pulled over.
> *


happened to my 99 and i had to replace the lighting control module.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Apr 8 2011, 03:09 PM~20292888
> *happened to my 99 and i had to replace the lighting control module.
> *


Your still don't work.I almost ran in to you last time we were cruicing.lol


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Apr 8 2011, 03:09 PM~20292888
> *happened to my 99 and i had to replace the lighting control module.
> *


supp T im going tomorrow to check on those parts dawg


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 7 2011, 09:48 PM~20287902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

My hazard lights don't blink.........when I was trying to get them to go on, by pushing up and down on the switch, the blinkers stopped working....Other than that, brake lights work......any ideas?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

HELP!

I GOT WATER LEAKING INSIDE MY 98 ON PASSENGER SIDE.

THE CARPET IS SOAKING WET NOT SURE IF ITS FROM CLOGED COWL OR BAD HEATER CORE..

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT PAGE THE STEP BY STEP PICS OF HOW TO CLEAN CLOGED COWL IS ON??


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> *LOL NAW HOMIE THATS CHINAMANS OLD RIDE FROM THE BIG "M". FOR NEW YEARS MINE WILL BE LIKE THAT BUT REAREND WILL BE A LIL DIFFERENT </span>*:biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quote<span style=\'color:blue\'>]*
> I WAS JUS FUKIN ROUND U KNO IM READY SHYT I CANT WAIT!!!!! hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 10 2011, 10:15 AM~20303165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 7 2011, 08:48 PM~20287902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this cars still here in portland. :dunno:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Apr 8 2011, 11:02 AM~20291605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your high mount stop lights are working and all your fuses are ok then its more than likely your Multi-Function Switch on the steering column. I've answered this question a couple of times in here before... its a common problem (even happened with mine). The third brake lights are fed power directly through a fuse, then the brake switch located on the brake pedal, and then a fuse after the switch... so those will not be affected by the Multi-Function Switch. And the Lighting Control Module (LCM) has nothing to do with the brake lights; the only thing the LCM does in relation to the brake lights is provide power to the flasher circuit in the Multi-Function Switch, even though the flasher button itself is located on the Multi-Function Switch. Among other things, but not necessarily on the same circuits within the switch, the Multi-Function Switch controls turn signals, wipers, hazards, brake lights, etc. Althought the circuits themselves are simple, the reasons and shared functions of the circuits make it somewhat confusing to explain so if you have any more questions about it, just let me know and I'll clarify it for you, but that's what I think the problem is; replace that and everything should work.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Apr 10 2011, 05:44 PM~20304871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 10 2011, 11:18 AM~20303786
> *Nice
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 10 2011, 02:31 PM~20304824
> *If your high mount stop lights are working and all your fuses are ok then its more than likely your Multi-Function Switch on the steering column.  I've answered this question a couple of times in here before... its a common problem (even happened with mine).  The third brake lights are fed power directly through a fuse, then the brake switch located on the brake pedal, and then a fuse after the switch... so those will not be affected by the Multi-Function Switch.  And the Lighting Control Module (LCM) has nothing to do with the brake lights; the only thing the LCM does in relation to the brake lights is provide power to the flasher circuit in the Multi-Function Switch, even though the flasher button itself is located on the Multi-Function Switch.  Among other things, but not necessarily on the same circuits within the switch, the Multi-Function Switch controls turn signals, wipers, hazards, brake lights, etc.  Althought the circuits themselves are simple, the reasons and shared functions of the circuits make it somewhat confusing to explain so if you have any more questions about it, just let me know and I'll clarify it for you, but that's what I think the problem is; replace that and everything should work.
> *


Thanks! Do you recall if you posted any diagrams as to how the column comes apart?
http://www.amazon.com/Mercury-Lincoln-Sign...n/dp/B000QECCB0
And is this the correct piece I should be buying?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+Apr 10 2011, 03:44 PM~20304871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the right switch. I've never installed an after market Multi-Function Switch like that though so I couldn't tell you about the quality. And I never posted diagrams but if you'd like I can do that for you.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 10 2011, 10:19 PM~20308414
> *I like those tail lights!  :0
> Yeah, that's the right switch.  I've never installed an after market Multi-Function Switch like that though so I couldn't tell you about the quality.  And I never posted diagrams but if you'd like I can do that for you.
> *



I'll look for an actual Ford switch, what's the part number I'm looking for? motorcraft SW-5582?
Yeah that'd be great if you could post the diagram! THANKS!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Apr 10 2011, 05:44 PM~20304871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this car.......not my style on the grafix(cuz i like mine simple) but still a nice car great job homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 10 2011, 09:24 PM~20307454
> *Thanks! Do you recall if you posted any diagrams as to how the column comes apart?
> http://www.amazon.com/Mercury-Lincoln-Sign...n/dp/B000QECCB0
> And is this the correct piece I should be buying?
> *


DO U NEED TO TAKE THE STEERING WHEEL OFF TO REPLACE THIS PART ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 11 2011, 12:25 PM~20310389
> *
> *




Nice avi... :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 11 2011, 12:24 AM~20307454
> *Thanks! Do you recall if you posted any diagrams as to how the column comes apart?
> http://www.amazon.com/Mercury-Lincoln-Sign...n/dp/B000QECCB0
> And is this the correct piece I should be buying?
> *


I HAD SAME PROBLEM. I JUST WENT OUT, REMOVED THE COVER AND STARTED JIGGLING THE WIRES WHILE HAVING FOOT ON THE BRAKE AND THE BRAKE LIGHTS STARTED WORKING AGAIN. I STILL NEED TO REPLACE IT, BUT AT LEAST I NO WHERE THE PROBLEM IS AND ITS WORKING AGIAN FOR NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

love them turtle backs :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Apr 10 2011, 11:22 PM~20308428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty easy way to diagnose a Multi-Function Switch, like if your hazards aren't working, and you tap the top of the steering column with the end of a screw driver and they start working... its the switch! But be careful because its not always accurate.


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 11 2011, 02:17 PM~20312140
> *Ford uses two part numbers; a short number and a long number.  The short number for the a Multi-Function Switch for your car is SW-5583 and the long number is YW3Z-13K359-AB (same switch / different numbers).  Employee cost on that switch is about $78.00 which is generally a 10% mark up over dealer cost, while MSRP is around $157.00. and CP pricing (Customer Pay) is about $214.00.  It may be different from dealer to dealer, but they should all be pretty close... and as you can see there is a considerable amount of mark up on parts so if you're a good negotiator you may be able to get it for cheaper.  And here are the diagrams...
> 
> 1. First, disconnect the battery ground cable.
> ...


THANKS 4 INFO :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 11 2011, 01:45 PM~20311601
> *Nice avi... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. :biggrin: I knew you would like it


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 11 2011, 01:17 PM~20312140
> *Ford uses two part numbers; a short number and a long number.  The short number for the a Multi-Function Switch for your car is SW-5583 and the long number is YW3Z-13K359-AB (same switch / different numbers).  Employee cost on that switch is about $78.00 which is generally a 10% mark up over dealer cost, while MSRP is around $157.00. and CP pricing (Customer Pay) is about $214.00.  It may be different from dealer to dealer, but they should all be pretty close... and as you can see there is a considerable amount of mark up on parts so if you're a good negotiator you may be able to get it for cheaper.  And here are the diagrams...
> 
> 1. First, disconnect the battery ground cable.
> ...



Thanks alot DoubleEase!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2011, 03:06 PM~20274565
> *he send them out to get chrome i believe
> *


The plastic chrome stuff? Last time I checked they were all plastic.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Apr 9 2011, 01:33 PM~20297870
> *HELP!
> 
> I GOT WATER LEAKING INSIDE MY 98 ON PASSENGER SIDE.
> ...


Its pretty easy, you will need to take your wipers off (take the bolt off, Push down pull up) then take the cowl cover off.










While you have all of this apart I would take this piece of the cowl area off where the intake vent is and seal it with some silicone underneath the cowl. They are sealed from the factory with a defective foam seal and will leak much like when your drains are clogged. You might as well do some preventive maintenance while your in there.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

...TTT...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Apr 12 2011, 02:02 PM~20319631
> *...TTT...
> *




I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE WHOLE CAR....... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


YOUR TC IS GOING TO KILL SOME OUT THERE...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Apr 8 2011, 02:31 PM~20293058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 11:19 AM~20319772
> *I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE WHOLE CAR....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> YOUR TC IS GOING TO KILL SOME OUT THERE...
> *


I'll post pics of the whole car soon homie :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Apr 13 2011, 02:46 PM~20329218
> *I'll post pics of the whole car soon homie :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Apr 13 2011, 12:46 PM~20329218
> *I'll post pics of the whole car soon homie :biggrin:
> *


Si se puede!!!! Post it homie


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PARRA75+Apr 11 2011, 04:29 PM~20313036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. Glad I could help!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Apr 13 2011, 07:25 AM~20326838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



linc looks good Dee


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 13 2011, 06:07 PM~20332220
> *Si se puede!!!! Post it homie
> *


 :biggrin: ...come on dogg we wanna see your TC too :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Apr 14 2011, 12:04 PM~20337963
> *:biggrin: ...come on dogg we wanna see your TC too  :yes:
> *


June 5 Santa Barbara show  thats my day


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 14 2011, 11:07 AM~20337983
> *June 5 Santa Barbara show  thats my day
> *


That's a good show to bust out that's if you haven't already... we've been going to that show for a few years now its a good turn out


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Apr 13 2011, 07:25 AM~20326838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Apr 14 2011, 02:08 PM~20338768
> *That's a good show to bust out that's if you haven't already... we've been going to that show for a few years now its a good turn out
> *


That's the day it comes out to play :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 14 2011, 05:23 PM~20340414
> *That's the day it comes out to play :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

So am putting in a double din in my towncar it don't look like it's gonna fit I think it's gonna hit the air duct anyone else have this problem


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 14 2011, 10:57 PM~20342014
> *So am putting in a double din in my towncar it don't look like it's gonna fit I think it's gonna hit the air duct anyone else have this problem
> *


I have a double din touch screen in mine it fits just fine u shouldn't have any problems as long as its a 7' screen.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Apr 14 2011, 07:15 PM~20342154
> *I have a double din touch screen in mine it fits just fine u shouldn't have any problems as long as its a 7' screen.
> *


I thought the factory opening was DIN and 1/2....I got a 98....I'd like to see the screen in yours SC. Not doubting, just would like to see it.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 14 2011, 09:57 PM~20342014
> *So am putting in a double din in my towncar it don't look like it's gonna fit I think it's gonna hit the air duct anyone else have this problem
> *


I know you can look up your car on Crutchfield and it will tell you if the radio fits or not.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 14 2011, 11:21 PM~20342201
> *I thought the factory opening was DIN and 1/2....I got a 98....I'd like to see the screen in yours SC. Not doubting, just would like to see it.
> *


Sorry homie I dnt have any interior pics on hand my cpu had a virus and I lost alot of pics. The car is in the paint shop getting cleared as soon as its out I will post some up for u :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece+Apr 14 2011, 07:57 PM~20342014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked it up, and it appears to be the same for all four model years.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 17 2011, 02:11 PM~20358364
> *TTT
> *





:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 17 2011, 03:08 PM~20359069
> *:wave:
> *


Sup gee, how u been?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

finnaly got it in there was alot of cutting


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 17 2011, 07:46 PM~20360847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

in this pic i had cut some stuff already and its hitting the ac duct 
















so i cut it 
and then i got a perfect fit lol


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 17 2011, 07:53 PM~20360896
> *Looks good
> *


thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 17 2011, 08:56 PM~20360934
> *in this pic i had cut some stuff already and its hitting the ac duct
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 17 2011, 10:46 PM~20360847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Told u it would fit :biggrin: looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

ANYONE HAS A HOOD FOR MY GURLS 99 APPARENTLY SHE DONT RESPECT CROSSING GUARDS


----------



## 619davidVEE (Apr 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Apr 10 2011, 03:44 PM~20304871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmm :worship: :worship: :worship: thats clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 17 2011, 06:56 PM~20360934
> *in this pic i had cut some stuff already and its hitting the ac duct
> 
> 
> ...


do your vents still work? can u see the screen in the sun i cant see anything on my CD player with the glare from the sun. looks good i really want one on mine but i don't wanna hack the ducts and have them not work


----------



## 619davidVEE (Apr 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@Mar 19 2011, 09:37 PM~20132043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
that toen car goes hard


----------



## 619davidVEE (Apr 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 8 2011, 11:18 AM~20042462
> *sweetpotato orange fooooooo
> 
> 
> ...


that color goes hard


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 18 2011, 09:52 PM~20369265
> *ANYONE HAS A HOOD FOR MY GURLS 99 APPARENTLY SHE DONT RESPECT CROSSING GUARDS
> 
> 
> ...



wow!! that sucks mayne


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER+Apr 17 2011, 09:17 PM~20361748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea my vents still work fine I cut it then we fiberglassed it so it work nice no air leaks as far as the glare I have tinted windows and I really haven't used the car out in the day just at nite and it looks great so far


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 18 2011, 10:52 PM~20369265
> *ANYONE HAS A HOOD FOR MY GURLS 99 APPARENTLY SHE DONT RESPECT CROSSING GUARDS
> 
> 
> ...


I still have my hood left over from my front end coversation. But it might be costly to ship it to cali from ohio


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 19 2011, 03:00 AM~20371238
> *I still have my hood left over from my front end coversation. But it might be costly to ship it to cali from ohio
> *


well how much do u want for it and ill have to see how much it is 2 ship


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 18 2011, 08:52 PM~20369265
> *ANYONE HAS A HOOD FOR MY GURLS 99 APPARENTLY SHE DONT RESPECT CROSSING GUARDS
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks like it was... lethal






:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 19 2011, 07:00 AM~20371238
> *I still have my hood left over from my front end coversation. But it might be costly to ship it to cali from ohio
> *


front ened conversation........ WWWHHHAAATTTTTT!!!!!! :biggrin: I GOT TO GET OVER THERE SOON!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 19 2011, 01:38 AM~20371134
> *Thanks guys
> Yea my vents still work fine I cut it then we  fiberglassed it so it work nice no air leaks as far as the glare I have tinted windows and I really haven't used the car out in the day just at nite and it looks great so far
> *


cool that gives me hopes for mine :biggrin: i have really dark windows too but still get some serious glare on my sterio


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 19 2011, 01:15 PM~20373227
> *front ened conversation........ WWWHHHAAATTTTTT!!!!!! :biggrin:  I GOT TO GET OVER THERE SOON!
> *


The core supports already in paint.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 19 2011, 09:41 AM~20371860
> *well how much do u want for it and ill have to see how much it is 2 ship
> *


Ill tell ya up front im not going to have enough time to figure out how much it is to ship. But I would be willing to take $200 for the hood. Let me know.


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619davidVEE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:51 PM~20369879
> *great pic  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> that toen car goes hard
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 20 2011, 04:13 AM~20379339
> *Ill tell ya up front im not going to have enough time to figure out how much it is to ship. But I would be willing to take $200 for the hood. Let me know.
> *


i have lots of parts for a 99 tc???????? i have a hood let me know what ya need uso its all clean


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

what part of nv are u in


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 20 2011, 04:01 PM~20384014
> *what part of nv are u in
> *


 :biggrin: 


Gardnerville NV
ABOUT 2 AND HALF HOURS AWAY FROM SAC..

I THINK! :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 20 2011, 04:12 PM~20384106
> *:biggrin:
> Gardnerville NV
> ABOUT 2 AND HALF HOURS AWAY FROM SAC..
> ...


dam are we headed on another road trip first interior and chrome now snow and tc parts


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 20 2011, 04:44 PM~20384239
> *dam are we headed on another road trip first interior and chrome now  snow and tc parts
> *


LETS GO! Ur gas thow!! :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20222979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those arms extended at all i have some extended 1 1/2'' on a town car and it looks like a lac with 2'' extention and split belly


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Can someone help me out, im thinking of buying a 98 TC i have 14x7 OG wires, i want to know if i need to modify anything to make em work,


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Apr 20 2011, 10:49 PM~20386256
> *Can someone help me out, im thinking of buying a 98 TC i have 14x7 OG wires, i want to know if i need to modify anything to make em work,
> *


a lil grinding thats it


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

anybody have a lincoln they want to sell?need one ASAP!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 20 2011, 10:09 PM~20386791
> *anybody have a lincoln they want to sell?need one ASAP!
> *


  
1 GANGSTA COUPE

MIGHT HAVE SUMTH'N FOR U


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 20 2011, 05:12 PM~20384106
> *:biggrin:
> Gardnerville NV
> ABOUT 2 AND HALF HOURS AWAY FROM SAC..
> ...


 :biggrin: that's right!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2011, 12:06 AM~20386340
> *a lil grinding thats it
> *


You mean a lot of grinding on the caliper.


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

:happysad: How much is a lot?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Apr 21 2011, 07:36 AM~20387752
> *:happysad: How much is a lot?
> *


It's about ¼" off the caliper if you run a ¼"spacer. It still looks like crap. If you put the spindles off a 91, you get a clean look with no spacers and no grinding.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 21 2011, 04:40 AM~20387362
> *You mean a lot of grinding on the caliper.
> *


i dont know i run 13s on mine with a swap so i never did that :happysad: my bad :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2011, 10:22 AM~20388252
> *i dont know i run 13s on mine with a swap so i never did that :happysad: my bad :biggrin:
> *


Its all good bro. I got 13s on mine now too. But I used to have 14s and I had some big spacers/lug adapters and still had to grind the hell out of the calipers.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 21 2011, 09:25 AM~20388270
> *Its all good bro. I got 13s on mine now too. But I used to have 14s and I had some big spacers/lug adapters and still had to grind the hell out of the calipers.
> *


dammm well thats good info for the homie that wants to roll 14s hows your car coming along? :biggrin: any sneek peaks :biggrin:


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

So just the spindles and nothing else and ill be good to roll?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Apr 21 2011, 11:26 AM~20388994
> *So just the spindles and nothing else and ill be good to roll?
> *


spindles calipers and rotors homie, then your good


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2011, 11:43 AM~20389084
> *spindles calipers and rotors homie, then your good
> *


Brake lines and lower ball joints too. The spindles dont fit the 98 ball joints.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2011, 06:25 AM~20387932
> *It's about ¼" off the caliper if you run a ¼"spacer. It still looks like crap. If you put the spindles off a 91, you get a clean look with no spacers and no grinding.
> *



all u really need to is change the calipers and the caliper mounts use a 95 u can still use the spindle just put a nut and bolt in to close the spindle i have 2000 spindles 95 calipers spoons with 90 ball joints


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

My 99 Cartier..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2011, 11:50 AM~20389123
> *Brake lines and lower ball joints too. The spindles dont fit the 98 ball joints.
> *


oops my bad, i forgot upper a arms too :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

FLASHBACK OF MY CAR BEFORE THE ACCIDENT :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

AFTER THE ACCIDENT MY FIRST DAY OUT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

LAID


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 21 2011, 01:38 PM~20389416
> *all u really need to is change the calipers and the caliper mounts  use a 95  u can still use the spindle just put a nut and bolt in to close the spindle  i have  2000 spindles  95 calipers  spoons with  90 ball joints </span>
> *




That's the first I have heard that. <span style=\'color:red\'>What did you mean about closing the spindle?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2011, 11:03 AM~20388445
> *dammm well thats good info for the homie that wants to roll 14s hows your car coming along? :biggrin: any sneek peaks :biggrin:
> *


There is not all that much to see.










Its taking forever, i've made the mistake of painting & powder coating everything that I took apart. Inner fenders, core support...I just can't stop its like a sickness.  :biggrin: I'm going through a divorce too, so that's why i've been kinda hush about it.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 22 2011, 05:37 AM~20394964
> *There is not all that much to see.
> 
> 
> ...


pics of your stuff getting done what color you going with dawg


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 01:03 PM~20396551
> *pics of your stuff getting done what color you going with dawg
> *


I'm going to do a build up topic when its done. I'm painting it a Lamborghini color.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

the one thats gonna put it down for the towncars  Big Johns BLODDY MONEY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 22 2011, 12:17 PM~20396624
> *I'm going to do a build up topic when its done. I'm painting it a Lamborghini color.
> *


NICE DAWG CANT WAIT


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 21 2011, 11:50 AM~20389123
> *Brake lines and lower ball joints too. The spindles dont fit the 98 ball joints.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 11:19 AM~20396634
> *the one thats gonna put it down for the towncars   Big Johns BLODDY MONEY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 01:19 PM~20396634
> *the one thats gonna put it down for the towncars   Big Johns BLODDY MONEY
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! That frame is too nice to go on the body... :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Apr 22 2011, 01:12 PM~20396879
> *:uh:
> *


Give it a shot, watch your lower arm drag on the ground.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Apr 22 2011, 06:20 PM~20398444
> *WOW!!! That frame is too nice to go on the body... :biggrin:
> *


and it will be on the bumper


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 22 2011, 03:37 AM~20394964
> *There is not all that much to see.
> 
> 
> ...


dam i thought i was putting in work mines is nothing compared to the work u putting in :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 11:19 AM~20396634
> *the one thats gonna put it down for the towncars   Big Johns BLODDY MONEY
> 
> 
> ...


 IT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2011, 06:24 PM~20398464
> *Give it a shot, watch your lower arm drag on the ground.
> *


I'm confused, the lower will drag from putting 14'S on? With or without juice? :dunno:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 30 2011, 05:38 PM~20221182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A+++++


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 11:19 AM~20396634
> *the one thats gonna put it down for the towncars   Big Johns BLODDY MONEY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Lookin Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 11:19 AM~20396634
> *the one thats gonna put it down for the towncars   Big Johns BLODDY MONEY
> 
> 
> ...


KILLEN IT... :wow:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2011, 01:19 PM~20396634
> *the one thats gonna put it down for the towncars   Big Johns BLODDY MONEY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 22 2011, 08:35 PM~20398809
> *dam i thought i was putting in work  mines is nothing compared to the work u putting in  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What are you doing to yours?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 25 2011, 03:20 AM~20413488
> *What are you doing to yours?
> *


not adding a 03 on up clip well not yet i had to change my radiator support cus from all that hoppin mine collapsed i working on this limo dude on getting this front clip from a 05 that got some serious rear end damage im tryin to talk him down to 500 he wants 800 which is a killa deal but i got bills and kids lol im caught up 2 you dam near on the strippen just im not taking my finders off what u doing 2 yours


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 25 2011, 10:53 AM~20414491
> *not adding a 03 on up clip  well not yet  i had to change my radiator  support cus from all that hoppin  mine collapsed  i working on this limo dude  on getting this front clip from a 05 that got some serious rear end damage  im tryin to talk him down to 500  he wants 800  which is a killa deal but  i got bills and kids lol  im caught up 2 you dam near on the strippen just im not taking my finders off what u doing 2 yours
> 
> 
> ...


I am doing the front end conversation on mine.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Apr 20 2011, 12:28 PM~20382178
> *i have lots of parts for a 99 tc???????? i have a hood let me know what ya need uso its all clean
> *


hey g once again thanks for the hood and lights see u at SOCIOS


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

TTT for them TC's


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

No problem! Glad I can help


> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 25 2011, 08:59 AM~20414536
> *hey g once again thanks for the hood and lights see u at SOCIOS
> *


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone have a set of adapters for a 98 tc? im looking for all 4.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Apr 23 2011, 12:13 AM~20400695
> *I'm confused, the lower will drag from putting 14'S on?  With or without juice?  :dunno:
> *


When people don't switch the lower ball joints at the same time as the spindles, the spindle lets go of the ball joint while you're driving and the lower arm drags on the ground.


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

JDN chaper 2 First Ladys lincoln.. Patterns by DOC... Hydros by KoolAid!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrsdirtyred_@Apr 26 2011, 01:26 AM~20421130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 26 2011, 12:43 AM~20421232
> *nice
> *


Thanks.. :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 25 2011, 09:58 AM~20414529
> *I am doing the front end conversation on mine.
> *


How much its costing for the conversion?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 25 2011, 09:53 AM~20414491
> *not adding a 03 on up clip  well not yet  i had to change my radiator  support cus from all that hoppin  mine collapsed  i working on this limo dude  on getting this front clip from a 05 that got some serious rear end damage  im tryin to talk him down to 500  he wants 800  which is a killa deal but  i got bills and kids lol  im caught up 2 you dam near on the strippen just im not taking my finders off what u doing 2 yours
> 
> 
> ...


Need that hookup on the front end


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

ON EASTER SUNDAY


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by estilo71rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 02:19 PM~20424564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Apr 26 2011, 09:41 PM~20427839
> *any more pics?
> *


SUP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 26 2011, 03:09 PM~20424092
> *How much its costing for the conversion?
> *


Well I have stayed under $2000 so far but thats with a reconditioned hood and after market fenders. I wouldn't suggest going with after market fenders, I have had a hell of a time to get them to fit right. The funny thing is I knew better too.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 27 2011, 06:14 AM~20429845
> *Well I have stayed under $2000 so far but thats with a reconditioned hood and after market fenders. I wouldn't suggest going with after market fenders, I have had a hell of a time to get them to fit right. The funny thing is I knew better too.
> *


tru....i bought the whole front clip....only the passenger fender didnt fit right


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 21 2011, 12:38 PM~20389416
> *all u really need to is change the calipers and the caliper mounts  use a 95  u can still use the spindle just put a nut and bolt in to close the spindle  i have  2000 spindles  95 calipers  spoons with  90 ball joints
> *


got pics?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 27 2011, 06:34 AM~20430188
> *got pics?
> *


x2, i'd like to know what the hell he's talkin about.

but here's the swap topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364484


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 26 2011, 11:35 PM~20429400
> *SUP DAWG :biggrin:
> *


Wad up homie... what's going on?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 27 2011, 06:22 AM~20429859
> *tru....i bought the whole front clip....only the passenger fender didnt fit right
> *


Yeah for some reason this area's junkyards price Towncar parts as if they were all gold plated. I priced front clips from anywhere from $3000-$4000. :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 27 2011, 11:10 AM~20431064
> *Yeah for some reason this area's junkyards price Towncar parts as if they were all gold plated. I priced front clips from anywhere from $3000-$4000. :wow:
> *


same here....i paid $4200 for the car i got now complete runnin and drivin....it just had alot of miles on it cuz it was a airport car....found it on craigslist :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 27 2011, 05:14 AM~20429845
> *Well I have stayed under $2000 so far but thats with a reconditioned hood and after market fenders. I wouldn't suggest going with after market fenders, I have had a hell of a time to get them to fit right. The funny thing is I knew better too.
> *


I TOLD HIM I GOT EVERYTHING FROM DEALER :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Apr 27 2011, 09:20 AM~20430748
> *Wad up homie... what's going on?
> *


CHILLIN DAWG, JUST DOING FINAL TOUCHES TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 27 2011, 12:40 PM~20431657
> *CHILLIN DAWG, JUST DOING FINAL TOUCHES TO IT :biggrin:
> *


dis ***** here .....how r things bro...hope all is well


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 27 2011, 06:42 PM~20434335
> *dis ***** here .....how r things bro...hope all is well
> *


whats good with you dawg, car is looking good bro.......


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 27 2011, 10:40 AM~20431657
> *CHILLIN DAWG, JUST DOING FINAL TOUCHES TO IT :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT :0 :biggrin: ... ALMOST DONE HOMIE?


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

got a check engine code for my 2001-probable cause-failed fuel level sending unit.

My message center readout blanks out after a while.

what's it mean?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Apr 27 2011, 07:54 PM~20434873
> *OH SHIT  :0  :biggrin: ... ALMOST DONE HOMIE?
> *


90% done :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 27 2011, 09:19 PM~20435157
> *got a check engine code for my 2001-probable cause-failed fuel level sending unit.
> 
> My message center readout blanks out after a while.
> ...


What code is it throwing?


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 27 2011, 09:39 PM~20436508
> *90% done :biggrin:
> *


Rite on bro :thumbsup: ... can't wait to see it


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805+Apr 28 2011, 09:16 AM~20438854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP GEE :biggrin:


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Apr 28 2011, 11:08 AM~20439201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You don't see many in that color. Looks cool


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 28 2011, 08:40 AM~20439016
> *THANKS GEE, ITS JUST ALL STOCK :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ... that was a good one homie :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 27 2011, 08:07 PM~20434525
> *whats good with you dawg, car is looking good bro.......
> *


thankx ....im waitin till sic713 finishes the rest of the work in the shop...and ima let him get down on it foreal this time....


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Apr 28 2011, 11:08 AM~20439201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   lookn good


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 28 2011, 10:14 PM~20443833
> *thankx ....im waitin till sic713 finishes the rest of the work in the shop...and ima let him get down on it foreal this time....
> *


That guys a good painter. Should turn out real good.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 28 2011, 08:14 PM~20443833
> *thankx ....im waitin till sic713 finishes the rest of the work in the shop...and ima let him get down on it foreal this time....
> *


*THAT BLACK AND THOSE PATTERNS WERE ALREADY SICC SLIM SO I'LL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING HOW SHE LOOKS THIS TIME!! *:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 29 2011, 06:40 AM~20446116
> *THAT BLACK AND THOSE PATTERNS WERE ALREADY SICC SLIM SO I'LL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING HOW SHE LOOKS THIS TIME!!  :biggrin:
> *


thankx bro.....i did say i was gonna do tha remix awhile back....it commin.i just got the setup in it a few day ago and broke it the same day....i snapped the end of the cylinder off the deep cup ...jammed it between the frame... bent the cylinder and cracked my valve cover  ....but i had alot of fun.....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Apr 28 2011, 08:58 PM~20443693
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ... that was a good one homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you like that one huh :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 28 2011, 09:14 PM~20443833
> *thankx ....im waitin till sic713 finishes the rest of the work in the shop...and ima let him get down on it foreal this time....
> *


showoff :biggrin: cant wait to see it dawg


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2011, 01:02 PM~20448485
> *thankx bro.....i did say i was gonna do tha remix awhile back....it commin.i just got the setup in it a few day ago and broke it the same day....i snapped the end of the cylinder off the deep cup ...jammed it between the frame... bent the cylinder and cracked my valve cover    ....but i had alot of fun.....
> *



:0 *yeah you were clownin. get them deep cups outta there and put them shallows in there if your coils are already broken in. with the shallows that first snatch is mean with the right set up!! anyway i'll still be looking forward to your end result and i cant wait to get back to post mine!! *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 29 2011, 06:07 PM~20449556
> *showoff :biggrin:  cant wait to see it dawg
> *


i know huh....its months since i hit my own switch.....i just had to take it down the street


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Apr 29 2011, 06:44 PM~20449792
> *:0  yeah you were clownin. get them deep cups outta there and put them shallows in there if your coils are already broken in. with the shallows that first snatch is mean with the right set up!! anyway i'll still be looking forward to your end result and i cant wait to get back to post mine!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im on it bro.....


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

which is the correct way to install the ball joint extender pics please


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 29 2011, 10:27 PM~20451145
> *which is the correct way to install the ball joint extender pics please
> *


ive seen them both ways not shur wich way is right


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

]i roll mine like this ive seen some the other way but mostly ive seen them layed out like mine[/COLOR]


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 1 2011, 10:15 AM~20458575
> *]i roll mine like this ive seen some the other way  but mostly ive seen them layed out like mine[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

are u guys updating the newer rear lights and trunklids too?


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 10:54 AM~20459314
> *are u guys updating the newer rear lights and trunklids too?
> *


WHAT UP SKIM :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@May 1 2011, 09:37 AM~20458659
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup big dogg


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 29 2011, 04:06 PM~20449551
> *:biggrin: you like that one huh :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2011, 04:59 PM~20460392
> *Sup big dogg
> *


aqui nomas bro


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

heres a pic of mine and my homie snoop car,both got paint by sic713


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

1999..towncar for sale....1300.00 firm :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=591330&hl=


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>JUST WHEN U THOUGHT MY LADIES TOWN CAR WAS DEAD BAAAAAAM NOW ITS TIME FOR THE NEW PAINT THANKS UCE FOR YOUR HELP IT TOOK SOME HOMIES FROM NEVADA TO COME THREW AND AND KEEP MY LADY IN DA GAME GOOD LOOKIN OUT </span>


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@May 1 2011, 07:41 PM~20461407
> *heres a pic of mine and my homie snoop car,both got paint by sic713
> 
> 
> ...


super clean dawg


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

does any one have pic with it install either way please  :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname+May 1 2011, 11:15 AM~20458575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea cuz i hate the neg tuck i want to be on the positive 


btw here my contribution to the lincoln family and my boy fleet line and his 90s tc too


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 2 2011, 01:45 AM~20464189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 12:54 PM~20459314
> *are u guys updating the newer rear lights and trunklids too?
> *


You have to modify the quarters too if you go that route.  I like the look of the 98-02 lights and trunk better than 03-10, so thats the way mine is going to stay. I will just tell people its a 2003 and a 1/2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 1 2011, 11:15 AM~20458575
> *]i roll mine like this ive seen some the other way  but mostly ive seen them layed out like mine[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@May 1 2011, 06:41 PM~20461407
> *heres a pic of mine and my homie snoop car,both got paint by sic713
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@May 2 2011, 10:57 AM~20466258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice gee


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 2 2011, 10:03 AM~20466291
> * nice gee
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 2 2011, 05:09 AM~20464668
> *You have to modify the quarters too if you go that route.   I like the look of the 98-02 lights and trunk better than 03-10, so thats the way mine is going to stay. I will just tell people its a 2003 and a 1/2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loster87+May 1 2011, 05:41 PM~20461407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some reall clean Lincs out


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 3 2011, 02:59 PM~20476906
> *Some reall clean Lincs out
> *


X2...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

mjor remodeling


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 1 2011, 09:21 PM~20463079
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>JUST WHEN U THOUGHT MY LADIES TOWN CAR WAS DEAD  BAAAAAAM  NOW ITS TIME FOR THE NEW PAINT  THANKS UCE FOR YOUR HELP IT TOOK SOME HOMIES FROM NEVADA TO COME THREW AND AND KEEP MY LADY IN DA GAME GOOD LOOKIN OUT </span>
> 
> 
> ...


I still got the grill if u need it homie!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@May 3 2011, 08:20 PM~20478359
> *mjor remodeling
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Apr 26 2011, 10:41 PM~20427839
> *any more pics?
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

PS'd this today.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@May 4 2011, 03:04 PM~20483966
> *PS'd this today.
> 
> 
> ...


It just doesn't look right as a two door. :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 12:54 PM~20459314
> *are u guys updating the newer rear lights and trunklids too?
> *


u have to do the whole back end of the car not just the quaters thats quaters..... trunklid..... rain drain...bumper...rear taillights..its a bit of work....easier to do the frame swap...not as hard as people think


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@May 2 2011, 09:57 AM~20466258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 5 2011, 07:32 AM~20489219
> *u have to do the whole back end of the car not just the quaters thats quaters..... trunklid..... rain drain...bumper...rear taillights..its a bit of work....easier to do the frame swap...not as hard as people think
> *


x2 its better to get a newer lincoln and do the swap.wasup slim :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

IF ANYONE WANTS TO DO THE SWAP ON THE BACK I GOT A 03 TRUNK,BRAND NEW TAIL LIGHTS AND A BRAND NEW REAR BUMPER COVER... :biggrin: MAKE OFFER


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@May 3 2011, 06:20 PM~20478359
> *mjor remodeling
> 
> 
> ...


did u took out the cup holders?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyone have any step by step pics on putting on a aftermarket steering wheel on a 98?


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 5 2011, 09:47 PM~20494910
> *did u took out the cup holders?
> *


 yeah


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@May 5 2011, 06:17 PM~20492847
> *IF ANYONE WANTS TO DO THE SWAP ON THE BACK I GOT A 03 TRUNK,BRAND NEW TAIL LIGHTS AND A BRAND NEW REAR BUMPER COVER... :biggrin: MAKE OFFER
> *


I wish I could found a 03 front end bfore I got my 99 painted


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Does any body know id the early tc 90s A arms fit on a 99 if I take the back bar off?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 8 2011, 12:45 AM~20506376
> *Does any body know id the early tc 90s A arms fit on a 99 if I take the back bar off?
> *


YEA THEY FIT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@May 8 2011, 10:31 AM~20507126
> *YEA THEY FIT
> *


I thought you had to fabricate mounts. ????


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 9 2011, 12:13 PM~20514821
> *I thought you had to fabricate mounts. ????
> *


NOT FROM WHAT IVE BEEN TOLD...I WAS TOLD YOU JUST HAVE TO CHANGE THE BUSHINGS...I HAVENT DONE MINE YET BUT WHEN I DO ILL POST PICS AND INFO OF WHAT I USED


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 19 2009, 11:36 AM~15126485
> *WHEN I GOT IT SECOND DAY TOOK IT TO GO GET CUTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Did you put caddy uppers on this lincoln?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anybody have some gold pieces they want to sell or trade...trying to add some gold on my car


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 9 2011, 07:47 PM~20517987
> *
> *


READY TO COME OUT DAWG... :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 11 2011, 08:49 PM~20533603
> *READY TO COME OUT DAWG... :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: I hope so :wow: :wow:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 11 2011, 09:56 PM~20534784
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: I hope so :wow:  :wow:
> *


What's left??? Or is it on down low :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 12 2011, 04:05 PM~20539316
> *What's left???  Or is it on down low :0
> *


Nothing major, I'm pushing. Ill be in SANTA BARBARA


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

WHO DID THE PILLOW TOP SEATS & REAR ROOF?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER (Mar 11, 2008)

Fresh paint more to come :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@May 13 2011, 11:35 AM~20545991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@May 13 2011, 01:35 PM~20545991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@May 13 2011, 11:35 AM~20545991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

Still not done Yet!


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

still upgrading..trying to keep it moving... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@May 15 2011, 09:32 PM~20559769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@May 15 2011, 10:32 PM~20559769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@May 15 2011, 08:32 PM~20559769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.A. SUPERIORS_@May 15 2011, 10:14 PM~20559150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.A. SUPERIORS_@May 15 2011, 09:14 PM~20559150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I take it you have the adapters in the front instead of a spindle swap.


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@May 16 2011, 02:21 PM~20564209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more pics of this one :wow:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. SUPERIORS_@May 15 2011, 07:14 PM~20559150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!!!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@May 18 2011, 10:18 AM~20578214
> *Looks good!!!
> *



Good Loking Out southside64....I'm still not ready like I wan't to be!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

like the way this sits  how much coil you got in the front?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Heres mine I just got the wheels on this week, what do you think?


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@May 19 2011, 02:49 PM~20586427
> *Heres mine I just got the wheels on this week, what do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BADASS HOMIE.SOMETHING ABOUT A TOWNCAR WITH A SUNROOF MAKES IT LOOK ALOT BETTER


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@May 19 2011, 02:49 PM~20586427
> *Heres mine I just got the wheels on this week, what do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elizondo.G (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@May 19 2011, 12:49 PM~20586427
> *Heres mine I just got the wheels on this week, what do you think?
> 
> 
> ...



Wat size rims you runin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elizondo.G_@May 19 2011, 10:28 PM~20590366
> *Wat size rims you runin
> *


looks like 14s homie


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya there 14 OGs, with the wide white wall for that extra class  and i love the sunroof. uffin:


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

patterns soon to come too


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@May 20 2011, 05:27 PM~20594769
> *patterns soon to come too
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@May 19 2011, 12:49 PM~20586427
> *Heres mine I just got the wheels on this week, what do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


that looks CLEAN! that's what i want to do to mine too but no money lol wat year spindles did u use?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 21 2011, 04:03 PM~20600201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 21 2011, 01:37 PM~20599436
> *
> *


qvooooooooo edwin :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

any update pic i miss my lincoin sell it back to me :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 6 2011, 05:42 PM~20277022
> *Posting up some "before pics" I just took. Bought this car about a year ago and it was already done up like this. I was never a fan of buying a "microwave" car but I really didn't have the money to build a car from scratch. Got this from San Diego (thanks Tony). So now I'm going to re-do some stuff to the car. Gold plating, new rims, frame strap, and complete hydro make over (gotta post it up on 3's)...........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@May 13 2011, 12:35 PM~20545991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT SIZE THIS IS?


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@May 20 2011, 09:15 PM~20596515
> *that looks CLEAN! that's what i want to do to mine too but no money lol wat year spindles did u use?
> *


LOL i didnt do the spindle swap i used 5/16 spacer and a shit load of grinding,for now anyways ill do the swap when i start chroming it out. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@May 22 2011, 06:00 AM~20602879
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT SIZE THIS IS?
> 
> 
> ...



yea extra big..... :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

cant afford that 2003 and up front clip so im still painting lenses


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

thats nice lethal


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

GT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@May 21 2011, 10:52 PM~20601978
> *qvooooooooo  edwin  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP GEE, RIGHT HERE TRYING TO FINISH MY RIDE DAWG FOR THIS SHOW TO COMING SOON, WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS :happysad:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 22 2011, 04:05 PM~20604639
> *SUP GEE, RIGHT HERE TRYING TO FINISH MY RIDE DAWG FOR THIS SHOW TO COMING SOON, WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS :happysad:
> *


orale :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 22 2011, 12:08 PM~20604201
> *cant afford that 2003 and up front clip so im still painting lenses
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOK CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 21 2011, 05:03 PM~20600201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. Do you have any more pictures of the top?


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 22 2011, 01:13 PM~20604440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :wow: fuck a duck that shit is LOCKED :wow: :wow:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@May 16 2011, 02:51 PM~20564390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@May 23 2011, 12:47 PM~20610718
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

almost all together


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 23 2011, 04:42 PM~20612070
> *almost all together
> 
> 
> ...


nice dawg


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@May 23 2011, 10:26 PM~20614990
> *TTT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 24 2011, 09:51 PM~20622584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


washaaaaa, looks good brother


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 24 2011, 10:06 PM~20623242
> *washaaaaa, looks good brother
> *


Thanks dawg :biggrin: ...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L.A. SUPERIORS_@May 15 2011, 06:14 PM~20559150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*JESUS! WHAT ARE YOU RUNNING? A 8 INCH EXTENSION ON THE A ARMS. LOL*


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

A FEW PICS OF MY TC...


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 25 2011, 08:06 PM~20629669
> *A FEW PICS OF MY TC...
> 
> 
> ...


lets see the patterns dogg :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@May 25 2011, 11:46 PM~20630039
> *lets see the patterns dogg :biggrin:
> *


Ive been waiting for a while already..


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 25 2011, 10:06 PM~20629669
> *A FEW PICS OF MY TC...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 25 2011, 09:06 PM~20629669
> *A FEW PICS OF MY TC...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick brahh, can't wait to see it


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 25 2011, 10:06 PM~20629669
> *A FEW PICS OF MY TC...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 22 2011, 02:13 PM~20604440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What rear end is that from?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 21 2011, 11:15 PM~20602125
> *any update pic i miss my lincoin sell it back to me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up folks??? It ain't for sell


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 25 2011, 08:06 PM~20629669
> *A FEW PICS OF MY TC...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 25 2011, 08:06 PM~20629669
> *A FEW PICS OF MY TC...
> 
> 
> ...


more please :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS :thumbsup: ... WILL POST MORE PICS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 27 2011, 09:12 AM~20639916
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS  :thumbsup: ... WILL POST MORE PICS THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie  you going to santa barbara?


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 155/80/13_@May 18 2011, 11:43 PM~20583624
> *like the way this sits   how much coil you got in the front?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMMMM............ NLSUELO :wow: 
REAL NICE BRO


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2011, 09:35 AM~20640369
> *whats up homie  you going to santa barbara?
> *


Santa Barbara its a for sure dawg... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 27 2011, 11:45 AM~20640774
> *Santa Barbara its a for sure dawg...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BRO, IM AIMING FOR THAT SHOW STILL MINOR THINGS THAT ARE SETTING ME BACK BUT PUSHING :happysad:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2011, 01:12 PM~20640897
> *:biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BRO, IM AIMING FOR THAT SHOW STILL MINOR THINGS THAT ARE SETTING ME BACK BUT PUSHING :happysad:
> *


Did you do a front end swap on an older one?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 27 2011, 12:55 PM~20641155
> *Did you do a front end swap on an older one?
> *


08 front end :happysad:and its a 99


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2011, 11:12 AM~20640897
> *:biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BRO, IM AIMING FOR THAT SHOW STILL MINOR THINGS THAT ARE SETTING ME BACK BUT PUSHING :happysad:
> *


Damn still working on it huh :0 could just image how it is... hope you could make it dawg :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 27 2011, 12:47 PM~20641524
> *Damn still working on it huh  :0 could just image how it is... hope you could make it dawg  :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit its imagine not image :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

heres a pic of mine gonna get back from paint tomorrow


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

puttin in a lil werk slowly but surely


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 27 2011, 01:47 PM~20641524
> *Damn still working on it huh  :0 could just image how it is... hope you could make it dawg  :biggrin:
> *


its not all that, just stock paint and stock interior nothing fancy :happysad:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 27 2011, 02:40 PM~20641480
> *08 front end :happysad:and its a 99
> *


Did you have any issues with the fenders fitting? I can't seem to find a set that doesn't make the side molding stick out to far.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 28 2011, 09:07 PM~20649041
> *Did you have any issues with the fenders fitting?  I can't seem to find a set that doesn't make the side molding stick out to far.
> *


No bolted right up :happysad:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 29 2011, 01:17 AM~20649801
> *No bolted right up :happysad:
> *


Just my luck


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

Repainting my 98


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 28 2011, 09:09 AM~20646240
> *its not all that, just stock paint and stock interior nothing fancy :happysad:
> *


SURE BUDDY  :roflmao: ... JUST A WEEK AWAY :0


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 25 2011, 08:59 PM~20630171
> *Ive been waiting for a while already..
> *


HERE'S A FEW PICS OF THE PATTERNS... IT'S NOT ALL THAT BUT MY BAD FOR THE WAIT...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

B e a utiful......


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 29 2011, 07:42 PM~20653155
> *HERE'S A FEW PICS OF THE PATTERNS... IT'S NOT ALL THAT BUT MY BAD FOR THE WAIT...
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful dawg


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 29 2011, 07:25 PM~20653082
> *SURE BUDDY    :roflmao: ... JUST A WEEK AWAY :0
> *


its just the front end that makes it look cute :biggrin: everything else is stock


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

DANNY 805 said:


> SURE BUDDY  :roflmao: ... JUST A WEEK AWAY :0


Looks nice


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Tttthis new layitlow sux


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> Tttthis new layitlow sux


 yes it does , qvvoooooooooo edwin no more tc for me bro maybe down the line ill get another 1


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> Tttthis new layitlow sux


X2...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

it's gonna suck till we get used to it.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

The_Golden_One said:


> What rear end is that from?


Its off a 90 TC....


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

DANNY 805 said:


> HERE'S A FEW PICS OF THE PATTERNS... IT'S NOT ALL THAT BUT MY BAD FOR THE WAIT...


 im liking it.
again more please


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BIG BOPPER said:


> yes it does , qvvoooooooooo edwin no more tc for me bro maybe down the line ill get another 1


what?????? dammm i was liking the top on your towncar dawg, well next time you get another one get it with that top again


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

*FORGIVEN*
*CHINA MAN 818* :0:0:0 two of americas most wanted


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

DANNY 805 said:


> HERE'S A FEW PICS OF THE PATTERNS... IT'S NOT ALL THAT BUT MY BAD FOR THE WAIT...


:nicoderm::h5:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

83lac-va-beach said:


>


I dig white ones


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> what?????? dammm i was liking the top on your towncar dawg, well next time you get another one get it with that top again


 yea workin on a regal now but ,next yr hopefully ill get another linc tc :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

DANNY 805 said:


> HERE'S A FEW PICS OF THE PATTERNS... IT'S NOT ALL THAT BUT MY BAD FOR THE WAIT...


 

fuckin nice!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS... HERE'S ANOTHER ONE








:biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Almost done.all we need is some crome .


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BIG BOPPER said:


> yea workin on a regal now but ,next yr hopefully ill get another linc tc :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


thats right dawg cant wait to see when you bust out


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Big nene 1 said:


> Almost done.all we need is some crome .


What did you do to yours?


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

more pics


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> What did you do to yours?


I repainted the car,went with a gold...did a mural on trunk,and I painted the frame yesterday....I wish I knew how to post pics...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Big nene 1 said:


> I repainted the car,went with a gold...did a mural on trunk,and I painted the frame yesterday....I wish I knew how to post pics...


 
here u go bro its the same uploader 
*http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> here u go bro its the same uploader
> *http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php*


the problem is ,i get on lil.from my phone.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Use the loader link in a new window.
Then copy and paste the url link.

Here my radiator fan and shrould I just painted.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Use the loader link in a new window.
> Then copy and paste the url link.
> 
> Here my radiator fan and shrould I just painted.


Nice


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> thats right dawg cant wait to see when you bust out


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> Nice


Wad up big dawg its about that time... are you ready???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DANNY 805 said:


> Wad up big dawg its about that time... are you ready???


Did not get my exhaust on time. My old one sounds like I'm getting ready to race, it sux cause I really wanted to go bad.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Big nene 1 said:


> the problem is ,i get on lil.from my phone.


Download the photobucket app.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Big nene 1 said:


> the problem is ,i get on lil.from my phone.


orale tru that idk then


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

whats up any pics of santa barbabra towncars


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anybody out there has a tranny for sale?i was on my way to santa barbara and my over drive have out .


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Big nene 1 said:


> Anybody out there has a tranny for sale?i was on my way to santa barbara and my over drive have out .


Hey bro. It's kind of far but hit up ecology here in Oceanside they had two ltc. 96-97. Complete. Minus the front end and sunruff's.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

*my new lincoln*








IMG_20110521_153511


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

my first sunday out


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

all i need is some crome and im ready


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

Big nene 1 said:


> my first sunday out





Big nene 1 said:


> all i need is some crome and im ready


clean!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Knightstalker said:


>


SUPP DAWG


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

FORGIVEN said:


> SUPP DAWG



Chillin homie... any tips on grinding the calipers on a 98 tc? Gonna throw some wires on the wifeys :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Knightstalker said:


> Chillin homie... any tips on grinding the calipers on a 98 tc? Gonna throw some wires on the wifeys :biggrin:


do the spindal swap homie itll be safer...or go with the adapter peace that some ppl have used, but theyll poke out alot..but if ur gunna run 14s u can grind down and itll be ok...



on mine i did the spindal swap and did not grind caliper but the bolts for the 13 inch daytons but if they are chinas they go right on . and now i have 14 inch daytons on it and not a problem... 
















triple golds i just pick up for my linc

and if anyone btw has a set of nice gold knock offs let me know pm me with pics and price thanks


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Big nene 1 said:


> my first sunday out


i like that leafing on the trim how easy was it for it to be applied in that area, can u post closer pics of it,


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Knightstalker said:


> Chillin homie... any tips on grinding the calipers on a 98 tc? Gonna throw some wires on the wifeys :biggrin:


THROW SOME 14S HOMIE LESS GRINDING, ITS STILL HARD BUT LESS THAN DOING IT FOR 13S SPECIALLY IF ITS FOR THE WIFEY.


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

Big nene 1 said:


> my first sunday out


damm it looks wet who painted it.:biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

leomajestics said:


> damm it looks wet who painted it.:biggrin:


Some paisas in Landcaster.......they b posted by Home Depot.....lol......you got The lincoln looking wet Leo.....thanks


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> i like that leafing on the trim how easy was it for it to be applied in that area, can u post closer pics of it,


It wasn't that hard...I went to Michael's arts and crafts and bought the glue and the leaf ...just aply the glue and let it sit for like 30 min.and then lay the leaf.....but you need to b real carefull,it will rip easy...I spent about $100


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> do the spindal swap homie itll be safer...or go with the adapter peace that some ppl have used, but theyll poke out alot..but if ur gunna run 14s u can grind down and itll be ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie... Might do the adapter...maybe the swap later on 



FORGIVEN said:


> THROW SOME 14S HOMIE LESS GRINDING, ITS STILL HARD BUT LESS THAN DOING IT FOR 13S SPECIALLY IF ITS FOR THE WIFEY.


 that's the plan homie... 

Trying to get some rims on it so she can go cruising with her pops for fathers day... :biggrin:


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> my first sunday out


Thats clean bro, looks good.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> all i need is some crome and im ready


 niceeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> my first sunday out


Be proud of yourself!


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> my first sunday out


THATS CLEAN


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Big nene 1 said:


> It wasn't that hard...I went to Michael's arts and crafts and bought the glue and the leaf ...just aply the glue and let it sit for like 30 min.and then lay the leaf.....but you need to b real carefull,it will rip easy...I spent about $100


orale thanks bro i already had some leaf ina try to find it and do some lil pieces thanks


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Knightstalker said:


> Thanks homie... Might do the adapter...maybe the swap later on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

T9T9T


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Car looks nice big nene


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> T9T9T


 qvoooooooo edwin


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have adapters,and heck yeah,them tires stick out a lot....and spindle swap cost $200....went to the junk yard this weekend and they wanted $100 each side complete


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

mine getting painted


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

83lac-va-beach said:


> mine getting painted


 lookn good homie


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

That sucks bro... I was looking for that clean ass lincoln for yours in the show but nothing :nosad:...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> Did not get my exhaust on time. My old one sounds like I'm getting ready to race, it sux cause I really wanted to go bad.





DANNY 805 said:


> That sucks bro... I was looking for that clean ass lincoln for yours in the show but nothing :nosad:...


:uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Big nene 1 said:


> my first sunday out





Big nene 1 said:


> all i need is some crome and im ready


You doing it BiG Bro! As Always!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> It wasn't that hard...I went to Michael's arts and crafts and bought the glue and the leaf ...just aply the glue and let it sit for like 30 min.and then lay the leaf.....but you need to b real carefull,it will rip easy...I spent about $100


THAT TRIM LOOKS GOOD...I WAS LOOKING AT THAT LEAFING AT MICHAELS A WEEK AGO THEY GOT SILVER GOLD AND A FEW OTHERS...I MIGHT HAVE TO TRY IT OUT...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DANNY 805 said:


> :uh:


dispensa homie, its home already dawg, we finished it too late but dont trip dawg it will be on them streets, going to crenshaw in two weeks, so shoot me your number dawg so maybe we can meet up and roll them lincolns


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

NINEWUNSIXX said:


> THAT TRIM LOOKS GOOD...I WAS LOOKING AT THAT LEAFING AT MICHAELS A WEEK AGO THEY GOT SILVER GOLD AND A FEW OTHERS...I MIGHT HAVE TO TRY IT OUT...


 Its realy not that hard,you just need pations.....I was thinking of doing all my trim around the doors just to see how it looks


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BIG BOPPER said:


> lookn good homie


right here dawgy and you hows that chicago life? post up pics of that new project homie.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

NINEWUNSIXX said:


> THAT TRIM LOOKS GOOD...I WAS LOOKING AT THAT LEAFING AT MICHAELS A WEEK AGO THEY GOT SILVER GOLD AND A FEW OTHERS...I MIGHT HAVE TO TRY IT OUT...


post pics of it, im leaning twards doing that too


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

81cutty said:


>


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> Its realy not that hard,you just need pations.....I was thinking of doing all my trim around the doors just to see how it looks


YEA DOIN ALL THE TRIM WOULD BE REAL CLEAN...I DONT KNOW IF I GOT THE PATIENCE TO DO ALL THAT THOUGH I MIGHT JUST STICK WITH THE BUMPER AND DOOR CHROME...


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

81cutty said:


>


 NICE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

post more towncars


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

NINEWUNSIXX said:


> YEA DOIN ALL THE TRIM WOULD BE REAL CLEAN...I DONT KNOW IF I GOT THE PATIENCE TO DO ALL THAT THOUGH I MIGHT JUST STICK WITH THE BUMPER AND DOOR CHROME...


I'm thinking of doing my door handles gold but I need to do my tranny bfore I do anything else....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANYMORE PICS HOMIES


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TwOtYme said:


> heres one


I LOVE THIS ONE.........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


>


OLD SCHOOL HERE


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> whats up any pics of santa barbabra towncars


COURTESY OF MR. DREAM ON ...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> COURTESY OF MR. DREAM ON ...










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DANNY 805 said:


>


[/QUOTE]

Nice....


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


>


[/QUOTE]

NICE:biggrin::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DANNY 805 said:


>


[/QUOTE]

Sick ass car dawg, can't wait to see it....


----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice....[/QUOTE]

Thanks dawg... lets see more pictures of your TC


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

NICE:biggrin::thumbsup::biggrin:[/QUOTE]
Thanks...
Sick ass car dawg, can't wait to see it....[/QUOTE]

Thanks dawg... Lets see some pics of your ride...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DANNY 805 said:


> NICE:biggrin::thumbsup::biggrin:


Thanks...


Sick ass car dawg, can't wait to see it....[/QUOTE]

Thanks dawg... Lets see some pics of your ride...[/QUOTE]

pmed you


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

heres an old pic of mine its been locked up in storage for close to a year now, might pull it out to do some work this summer


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ROCK OUT said:


> heres an old pic of mine its been locked up in storage for close to a year now, might pull it out to do some work this summer


Looks brand new.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

well heres another sneak a pic....:happysad:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

I SHOULD OF KEPT MINE


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ROCK OUT said:


> heres an old pic of mine its been locked up in storage for close to a year now, might pull it out to do some work this summer


 nice linc


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin:


ROCK OUT said:


> heres an old pic of mine its been locked up in storage for close to a year now, might pull it out to do some work this summer



:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

selling my 1999 towncar touring edition
located in the Bay Area
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/2439224984.html


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

FORGIVEN said:


> well heres another sneak a pic....:happysad:


rear axle is nice...if u like that kind of stuff.........bro that car is gonna be killin'em...i have to go back to the drawin board on mine....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

81cutty said:


>


when i saw this picture i was like wtf....i thought it was mine.....then i was the chrome undies and everything was ok.... i so need to step my shit up...u guys are holdin it down


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> rear axle is nice...if u like that kind of stuff.........bro that car is gonna be killin'em...i have to go back to the drawin board on mine....


Up here we wrap rear ends, specially towncars they bend a lot, and thanks. What do you mean with yours? It's clean the way it is bro.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

FORGIVEN said:


> well heres another sneak a pic....:happysad:


Lookin like a ~M~ Car to me!


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> Up here we wrap rear ends, specially towncars they bend a lot,


:yes::biggrin:... Nice top dawg :thumbsup:...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

FORGIVEN said:


> Up here we wrap rear ends, specially towncars they bend a lot, and thanks. What do you mean with yours? It's clean the way it is bro.


i said that about ur axle cuz i copied it cuz i liked it so much .....and homie u should see the paint on it now....scratches every where...i thought i was gonna like the black......i did for a few...but now i gotta pull it out right.......


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

FORGIVEN said:


> well heres another sneak a pic....:happysad:


:0:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i said that about ur axle cuz i copied it cuz i liked it so much .....and homie u should see the paint on it now....scratches every where...i thought i was gonna like the black......i did for a few...but now i gotta pull it out right.......


Yeah black is difficult to take care of and keep it nice. It shows everything.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i said that about ur axle cuz i copied it cuz i liked it so much .....and homie u should see the paint on it now....scratches every where...i thought i was gonna like the black......i did for a few...but now i gotta pull it out right.......


Lol, that's right dawg lmao, my side wants her big body black I wad like Ummm no, can't wait yo see what you do to it dawgy...


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

I just layed the first set of patterns last weekend, more to come.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Haven trouble taken valve cover off on passenger side whats the best way to get it off? Need help.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Haven trouble taken valve cover off on passenger side whats the best way to get it off? Need help.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DANNY 805 said:


> :yes::biggrin:... Nice top dawg :thumbsup:...


Thanks dawgy


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

TTT...got my transmision fixed....time to roll!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Big nene 1 said:


> TTT...got my transmision fixed....time to roll!


WHO DID IT NENE?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Some guys I know came and put in at my house.i got the tranny from Darrel


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

loster87 said:


>


nice


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

loster87 said:


>


I like this homie any more pics


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

loster87 said:


>


Clean dawg


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

*in the works*

:biggrin:


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

What's up towncar family....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Bad-Influnce said:


> Haven trouble taken valve cover off on passenger side whats the best way to get it off? Need help.


its a bitch.....ijust had to take mine off.....u just gotta figure it out....i had to remove that shit thats bolted to the air box...it has sum vacuum lines and the fuel vapor line connected to it...and your gonna need a swivel with an exstention that has wobble on it...ITS A BITCH .....


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

loster87 said:


>


NICE RIDE


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> its a bitch.....ijust had to take mine off.....u just gotta figure it out....i had to remove that shit thats bolted to the air box...it has sum vacuum lines and the fuel vapor line connected to it...and your gonna need a swivel with an exstention that has wobble on it...ITS A BITCH .....


 Yea shit took me 4 hours I had to keep walkn away from the Car LOL thanks tho fam.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

sg90rider said:


>


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

sg90rider said:


>


Nice


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

loster87 said:


>


looking good!!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> all i need is some crome and im ready


 *dis looks damn good :thumbsup:* *and im really diggin your trims*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

lets get them lincolns ready homies


----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

whats the best tire to go wit for the lincoln i got 14s


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

keola808 said:


> *dis looks damn good :thumbsup:* *and im really diggin your trims*


Thanks...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

STREET FAME SAN DIEGO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=326657&stc=1&d=1308659352


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

posting from phone...not really shur how to work this thing yet 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=326664&stc=1&d=1308660129


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=326657&stc=1&d=1308659352


thats clean dawg



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> posting from phone...not really shur how to work this thing yet
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=326664&stc=1&d=1308660129


nice rear lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks bro....BLVD BOSS..THE REMIX...COMMIN SOON


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> STREET FAME SAN DIEGO


:0:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thanks bro....BLVD BOSS..THE REMIX...COMMIN SOON


cant wait to see it gee


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> cant wait to see it gee


 qqvoooooooooo edwin hows it goin bro


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BIG BOPPER said:


> qqvoooooooooo edwin hows it goin bro


I'm good dawg, how's chitown and the new ride doing


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> lets get them lincolns ready homies


IT'S TIME TO RIDE DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> STREET FAME SAN DIEGO


:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

that ROOT BEER FLOAT is tha shit homie....... thats whats up


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DANNY 805 said:


> IT'S TIME TO RIDE DAWG :biggrin:


finally gee, ill be out there with you lincolns


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

eazzy101 said:


> whats the best tire to go wit for the lincoln i got 14s


http://www.jegs.com/i/Coker+Tire/257/506546/10002/-1


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> I'm good dawg, how's chitown and the new ride doing


 doin good but slow on the ride low funds but hey ill be ready next yr :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> that ROOT BEER FLOAT is tha shit homie....... thats whats up


THANKS BRO... YOU HAVE A BAD ASS TC YOUR SELF :thumbsup:...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> finally gee, ill be out there with you lincolns


THATS RIGHT DAWG :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a set of front94 TC spindles and calipers for sale 50.00+ shipping. This is what you need if you want 13's on your 98-02 Town car, I will post pics later.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

scooby said:


> started the patterns


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

BE BACK OUT REAL SOON!!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Knightstalker said:


> :biggrin:


post it up gee


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:drama::drama:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> I have a set of front94 TC spindles and calipers for sale 50.00+ shipping. This is what you need if you want 13's on your 98-02 Town car, I will post pics later.


Where you located?I need them.my wheels stick toooo much out with the adapters


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

FORGIVEN said:


> post it up gee


Not much yet, just threw some rims on wifeys linc...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Knightstalker said:


> Not much yet, just threw some rims on wifeys linc...


Looks good..you did 13s or 14s ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Big nene 1 said:


> Looks good..you did 13s or 14s ?


14's homie... It's just stock for now... So 13s would look small as hell... I like the slammed look


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> Where you located?I need them.my wheels stick toooo much out with the adapters


 Texas


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> Not much yet, just threw some rims on wifeys linc...


 looks good


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Knightstalker said:


> Not much yet, just threw some rims on wifeys linc...


sicc dawg, i saw your wife has it on her facebook's avatar


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> Texas


Do you know how much is the cost to ship to 90262


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BIG BOPPER said:


> looks good


Thanks homie 



FORGIVEN said:


> sicc dawg, i saw your wife has it on her facebook's avatar


:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> Do you know how much is the cost to ship to 90262


 i will get a quote on shipping


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


sup gee.


----------



## el mexicano (May 19, 2008)

Some of my lincoln


----------



## el mexicano (May 19, 2008)

Some of my lincoln


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> sup gee.


 Qvooooooooo bro how u doin ,here just chillin


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

el mexicano said:


> Some of my lincoln


 looks good homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BIG BOPPER said:


> Qvooooooooo bro how u doin ,here just chillin


That's good dawg, how's your new club doing out there? Well glad to see your doing good.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

FORGIVEN said:


> That's good dawg, how's your new club doing out there? Well glad to see your doing good.


 doin good bro thanks :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

At USO's midwest regional picnic Sunday


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

Tried again...


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

1 of ..second to none.. member car
two weeks ago looked like this



































now 


























more to come


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

who did that??? that shit right there is clean :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

second 2none eddie said:


> 1 of ..second to none.. member car
> two weeks ago looked like this
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

...TTT...


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

nice color combo. Redyed the top?



second 2none eddie said:


> 1 of ..second to none.. member car
> two weeks ago looked like this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

second 2none eddie said:


> 1 of ..second to none.. member car
> two weeks ago looked like this
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Paint looks nice. Looks like its time to reseal your headlight.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> who did that??? that shit right there is clean :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thanxk


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


 Looking good


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

second 2none eddie said:


> 1 of ..second to none.. member car
> two weeks ago looked like this
> 
> 
> ...


Clean! can u post a pic of that white lincoln in the background. does it have vogues on it?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

OVERRATED said:


> Looking good


 sup homie ur ride came out lookn good


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

located in the Bay area
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/2454919773.html
4800


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

aguilera620 said:


> Clean! can u post a pic of that white lincoln in the background. does it have vogues on it?


 yea its my daily


















wen i had all gold d'z on


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

second 2none eddie said:


> ywen i had all gold d'z on


do u still have the two prongs?? and if so do u wanna sell


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

Those of you who don´t do the spindle swap, how thick spacers are you running? Any pics of a grinded caliper? I have 1/2 inch spacer and grinded like hell and it still don´t want to fit!


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Marquez said:


> Those of you who don´t do the spindle swap, how thick spacers are you running? Any pics of a grinded caliper? I have 1/2 inch spacer and grinded like hell and it still don´t want to fit!


if ur gunna go that route go with the adapters bc those spacers cause the studs to break, personally i did the swap even before i put any rims on my linc to be on the safe side...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> if ur gunna go that route go with the adapters bc those spacers cause the studs to break, personally i did the swap even before i put any rims on my linc to be on the safe side...


Looks nice!


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Looks nice!


thanks bro


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

x2. I test fit it and there was barely any thread left. Swap it!



PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> if ur gunna go that route go with the adapters bc those spacers cause the studs to break, personally i did the swap even before i put any rims on my linc to be on the safe side...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

...TTT...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I finally finished painting my inner fenders. I bought all stainless steel bolts to fasten them down. Polishing sucks.... ttt


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

lookin for a town car to anyone who maybe intrested have my regal to trade WRAPED ,REIFORCED,EXTENDED,CHROMED,TUNED no low balls


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I finally finished painting my inner fenders. I bought all stainless steel bolts to fasten them down. Polishing sucks.... ttt


 man if ya need a hand with anything to have it ready for the picnic, let me know!!! Happy to help ya out:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

THESE ARE GOING IN THE BACK DECKLID OF MY 1998 
CUSTOM FIBER GLASS DECK FOUR PIONEER 6X9'S 4 WAY'S WITH PORT HOLE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

regalistic said:


> as much as i love Regals..... why you post those in the TC tread????:dunno:


X98 tc.......


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> if ur gunna go that route go with the adapters bc those spacers cause the studs to break, personally i did the swap even before i put any rims on my linc to be on the safe side...


 Those 3bar knockoffs look dope as a muffuga.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Lord Duez said:


> Those 3bar knockoffs look dope as a muffuga.


thanks bro i was kinda looking for some gold k-os if u know anyone interested in trading or wut ever....


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*stole this pic from my homie :biggrin:*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

keola808 said:


>


Nice


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

what balljoints are you guys using on the spoon extenders and how are u getting them on, looks like the sway bar link mount that is on the spindle is in the way.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

BIG BOPPER said:


> sup homie ur ride came out lookn good


THANX HOMIE


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

ROCK OUT said:


> what balljoints are you guys using on the spoon extenders and how are u getting them on, looks like the sway bar link mount that is on the spindle is in the way.


1995 GMC PICK UP (SILVERADO)


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

OVERRATED said:


> 1995 GMC PICK UP (SILVERADO)


how are you guys getting the nut on do you have to cut off the sway bar link bracket off tthe spindle?


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ROCK OUT said:


> how are you guys getting the nut on do you have to cut off the sway bar link bracket off tthe spindle?


i grinded them down and its been good so far, i drive on a daily . i upgraded all the bolts to grade 9 and put stop nuts on the extender...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

asfar as the sway bar i took it off (also took the rear one out) and mine drives real nice


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> asfar as the sway bar i took it off (also took the rear one out) and mine drives real nice


True, mine drives good with out them


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Big nene 1 said:


> True, mine drives good with out them


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ROCK OUT said:


> what balljoints are you guys using on the spoon extenders and how are u getting them on, looks like the sway bar link mount that is on the spindle is in the way.


You can run a sway with a universal mount and attach it to the bottom a-arm.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Also on the upper ball joint topic, when you get the fullsize Gm balljoints did you guys have to put a sleave in the spindle so the balljoint shaft doesnt fit so loose?


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Also on the upper ball joint topic, when you get the fullsize Gm balljoints did you guys have to put a sleave in the spindle so the balljoint shaft doesnt fit so loose?


on my linc i put it thru like the gm styles (with the castle nut) and the i put a grade 9 bolt thru the spindel on the back side(were the og ball joint used to be bolted thru) and tightend the fuck out of it and it holds it pretty tight i havent had any issues, its a daily and im switch happy like a mofo.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

alright so i do cut the sway bar braket off the spindle correct?


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ROCK OUT said:


> alright so i do cut the sway bar braket off the spindle correct?


i did it on mine and i havent had an issue and my boy has that on his as well with no problem either. or u could get the 90s or older spindal and that one doesnt have that sway bar braket...or abs


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

81cutty said:


> Nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Double Ease said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

My car won't start, first it started with no power and it was studering and now it don't start


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Big nene 1 said:


> My car won't start, first it started with no power and it was studering and now it don't start


ttt for future refernce


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

anyone got pics of 4 link need help mounting upper trailing arms


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Big nene 1 said:


> My car won't start, first it started with no power and it was studering and now it don't start


 So I fixed one problem.... I changed my speedometer on my car cuz mine was no good.after that car didn't want to start , everybody kept telling me it was the fuel pump.checked the fuel pressure and it was good.so I had gave up, until 30 minutes ago .i slapped the old speedometer and it started right up,i googlef why my car didnt start after I changed the speedometer and some 32 year experience ford dealer worker said"your speedometer works with your key sensor, so the new speedometer can't read my key"but I can be fixed.just have to program my key to the new cluster


----------



## superchips (Feb 5, 2009)

nene thats very true i had the same exact problem this mechanic dude charge me 100 bucks to program it to the car and after that it was good , and to the people with no turn signal or hazard ligths look into the turn signal switch its the turn signals and hazard switch all together ...that was my problem that i fix today for about 55 bucks autozone carry those turn signal switches ..


----------



## KLASSICK C.C. (Dec 11, 2010)

SICK ASS RIDES HOMIES! :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

got the 4 link now just gotta adjust uppers so i can drive layed out


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> So I fixed one problem.... I changed my speedometer on my car cuz mine was no good.after that car didn't want to start , everybody kept telling me it was the fuel pump.checked the fuel pressure and it was good.so I had gave up, until 30 minutes ago .i slapped the old speedometer and it started right up,i googlef why my car didnt start after I changed the speedometer and some 32 year experience ford dealer worker said"your speedometer works with your key sensor, so the new speedometer can't read my key"but I can be fixed.just have to program my key to the new cluster


dam homie if i would have read this i could have told you that my bad i been there done that 2 years ago lol


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

my lady on the switch hittin some nice inches 2 say she been on it for a week it feels good 2 know she can back her own shit up in these streets


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

lethalsdaname said:


> my lady on the switch hittin some nice inches 2 say she been on it for a week it feels good 2 know she can back her own shit up in these streets


 Wow!she doing it


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

CALI_LAC said:


>


*kukui nuts on your mirror *


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

my daily at show


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HELP I NEED ALTINATOR WIRING SCMATICS* OR HOWEVER U SPELL THAT SHIT FOR 03 LINCOLN TOWNCAR 4.6 SOHC ....ALT IS NOT CHARGING AND BATTERY LIGHT COMES ON.... NEW PLUG, REBUILT ALT, GOOD BATTERY, AND ALL GROUNDS FUSES GOOD ....IF I GROUND OUT THE WHITE WITH BLACK STRIPE WIRE ITS STARTS CHARGING BUT IT STAYS ON IT DOSENT CYCLE LIKE ITS SUPPOSE TO THANKS IN ADVANCE .....sendin a prayer to the lincoln god DOUBLE EASE OR WHOEVER HAS HAD THIS PROBLEM


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> HELP I NEED ALTINATOR WIRING SCMATICS* OR HOWEVER U SPELL THAT SHIT FOR 03 LINCOLN TOWNCAR 4.6 SOHC ....ALT IS NOT CHARGING AND BATTERY LIGHT COMES ON.... NEW PLUG, REBUILT ALT, GOOD BATTERY, AND ALL GROUNDS FUSES GOOD ....IF I GROUND OUT THE WHITE WITH BLACK STRIPE WIRE ITS STARTS CHARGING BUT IT STAYS ON IT DOSENT CYCLE LIKE ITS SUPPOSE TO THANKS IN ADVANCE .....sendin a prayer to the lincoln god DOUBLE EASE OR WHOEVER HAS HAD THIS PROBLEM


 talk to that dude eddie.he probably can help u out.....text my phone.lost my contacts


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Finally got my car running good.the problem with my car not having power was ... My muffler was clogged up , so car couldn't release no air.and one of my coil packs was no good either......now time to put everything back together and start cleaning it for sunday.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Big nene 1 said:


> Finally got my car running good.the problem with my car not having power was ... My muffler was clogged up , so car couldn't release no air.and one of my coil packs was no good either......now time to put everything back together and start cleaning it for sunday.


Was your engine throwing a code for the coil pack.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

keola808 said:


> *kukui nuts on your mirror *


LOL YESSIR


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

car is now runnin fine....finaly got to dip it today.......damn it felt good to roll


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Was your engine throwing a code for the coil pack.


 It just kept saying egnition miss fire .so what I did,i took one by one spark plug wire and the far back passenger plug had no spark.did the same thing to my caddy. Couldnt fine the problem until I did the same thing.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> car is now runnin fine....finaly got to dip it today.......damn it felt good to roll


 i bet it did


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Big nene 1 said:


> It just kept saying egnition miss fire .so what I did,i took one by one spark plug wire and the far back passenger plug had no spark.did the same thing to my caddy. Couldnt fine the problem until I did the same thing.


WHEN YOU GONNA CHANGE THAT PIC ON YOUR AVITAR FOOL?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

TROUBLESOME said:


> WHEN YOU GONNA CHANGE THAT PIC ON YOUR AVITAR FOOL?


 I really miss that car!


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

My95Fleety said:


>


:cheesy:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

wut ever happen the the torquois tc that had all the trim engraved and then it got a hit on da door i know he fixed it and thru some patterns, does any one have any more pics of it or at least some recient ones ???


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

Can someone tell me what the measurement is from inside frame rail side to side i forgot measurement on paper at home trying to cut c channel for bridge


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I need a front license plate holder if anybody has one they can sell me. Pm me.


----------



## ZIGZAGJIM (May 22, 2011)

PURA SANGRE C.C. ELGIN ILLINOIS


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

DUBB-C said:


>


nice i could barely see it i had to make the contrast higher to actually see it


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Big nene 1 said:


> It just kept saying egnition miss fire .so what I did,i took one by one spark plug wire and the far back passenger plug had no spark.did the same thing to my caddy. Couldnt fine the problem until I did the same thing.


Everytime I have had a coil pack issue it threw a code and it told me what cylinder the misfire happened. There has been only onetime it was a misfire and didn't have anything to do with the coil pack. That was when my intake manifold was leaking coolant and the plug hole was filling up with coolant. These engines can be problematic at times but for the most part there cool.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> car is now runnin fine....finaly got to dip it today.......damn it felt good to roll


I miss driving mine. Its been held hostage by my garage of unfinished projects....:angry:


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Everytime I have had a coil pack issue it threw a code and it told me what cylinder the misfire happened. There has been only onetime it was a misfire and didn't have anything to do with the coil pack. That was when my intake manifold was leaking coolant and the plug hole was filling up with coolant. These engines can be problematic at times but for the most part there cool.


Mine would randomly buck going uphills or under load. Never did set a misfire code, I'm assuming because it was so intermittent. 8 brand new coils solved my issue.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ZIGZAGJIM said:


> View attachment 339586
> PURA SANGRE C.C. ELGIN ILLINOIS


more pics of this ones suspension


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

.

Mine I just finished!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

out for a friday night dip .....texas first 03 owner built yeyuhhhhh


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> out for a friday night dip .....texas first 03 owner built yeyuhhhhh


 Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> out for a friday night dip .....texas first 03 owner built yeyuhhhhh


LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thankx homies......jusr glad to be rollin that shit...not plaque ready just yet but i have about 10g's in that shit and i've had it almost a year and only driven it about 5 times....had to roll it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> out for a friday night dip .....texas first 03 owner built yeyuhhhhh


got mine just 2 days ago gonna run 13s these are big bodys not g bodys and 13s just look a bit too small for this size car can someone tell me is there a trick to getting the back seat down?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

krome65 said:


> .
> 
> Mine I just finished!


The top on your car looks really nice.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

.TODD said:


> got mine just 2 days ago gonna run 13s these are big bodys not g bodys and 13s just look a bit too small for this size car can someone tell me is there a trick to getting the back seat down?


I just switched mine to 13's and now I think the 14's look to big. I think it looks better the lower you go.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

where is the bubble classifieds?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I just switched mine to 13's and now I think the 14's look to big. I think it looks better the lower you go.


post before and after would ya


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

.TODD said:


> got mine just 2 days ago gonna run 13s these are big bodys not g bodys and 13s just look a bit too small for this size car can someone tell me is there a trick to getting the back seat down?


push in[twards the rear of the car] on the ass part of the seat and lift up....two nuts hold the seatbelt and the back of the seat in place....lift up and pull out


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> push in[twards the rear of the car] on the ass part of the seat and lift up....two nuts hold the seatbelt and the back of the seat in place....lift up and pull out


thanks homie will check it out how do you upload your pics? what progrm do you fo through? my photo bucket account maxed out the free version and will not post anymore


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> post before and after would ya


i got some before and after, air bags were off in 13s pic, 14's do look too big i think the squared ass tires dont help, some 5.20s would help.









stock the 14's look alright but with hydros 14's look retarded with the car locked up, maybe its just me but i hate how it looks


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> out for a friday night dip .....texas first 03 owner built yeyuhhhhh


nice gee


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

Thanks, ill post better shots of the roof soon.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ROCK OUT said:


> i got some before and after, air bags were off in 13s pic, 14's do look too big i think the squared ass tires dont help, some 5.20s would help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good point might just have to go with 13s cant beat the look its just 14s seem like there much more safe freeway boud and driven daily anyone else have anymore pics of this on 14s


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

.TODD said:


> good point might just have to go with 13s cant beat the look its just 14s seem like there much more safe freeway boud and driven daily anyone else have anymore pics of this on 14s



14s on mine bro and i love em just as long as u have the right size tire 175.70.14


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

my old ride on 14s


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> 14s on mine bro and i love em just as long as u have the right size tire 175.70.14


o hell yeah


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

BIG BOPPER said:


> my old ride on 14s


they look good but you can really see the difference on the homies caprice back there on 13s idk 14s tires seem to have a more boxier look to them


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

...TTT...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

here is my new build want to do 2 whammy to the rear and a piston to the nose 8 batteries 1 wheel 2 subs this is gonna be fun post any set ups that have alot to them please if you can try to get a idea of the space the hardware is gonna use to make sure my idea will work the car now has 20s and 2 15s obviously that stuff is goin if anyone is intrested 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us need grill and head lights also


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Switchblade said:


> :biggrin: Lol.


thats awesome how did u do that


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

.TODD said:


> thats awesome how did u do that


Lot of welding...


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Somebody sell me some rear abs sensors they're not using. I need the square ones off the stamped abs ring rear end.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

82d'elegance said:


> I'm posting this up for Mario Jr
> 
> 1998 lincoln towncar exectutive
> Location: Pomona Ca
> ...


this is real nice can someone tell me has anymore ever mounted pump vertically to accomdate for more trunk space? and pics?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Suburban Swingin said:


> Well there all top notch lincolns,but no one has come close to most hated in the trunk,and i never got beat by any lincoln at any show i ever went too. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: and i drove mine hundreds of miles and swang it too. :0 :0 :0 My list
> 
> 1 most hated
> 2 southside blues
> ...


in this build how are the batteries so low in the fenders


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Lord Duez said:


> Lot of welding...


:roflmao:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> this is real nice can someone tell me has anymore ever mounted pump vertically to accomdate for more trunk space? and pics?


ive seen it done before, this was in a fleetwood.


----------



## PrettyLights (Jun 10, 2011)

OuttaSpite said:


> Here ya go
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> [attachmentid=180257]
> ...


First time I've seen it in purple but looks really good.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Lord Duez said:


> Somebody sell me some rear abs sensors they're not using. I need the square ones off the stamped abs ring rear end.


Nevermind. Figured out how to fix the problem of putting a '98 rearend on my 2002. The abs ring actually slide off the axles themselves.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Does anybody know of a shop that sells the door stainless,i know ebay sells them but I need them asap.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ROCK OUT said:


> ive seen it done before, this was in a fleetwood.



thats looks awesome! little bit of a pain for maintence but its all good its worth it


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BACK WORKIN ON MINE...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

this is a pic from my phone.


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

My baby finally made it out


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

From the rear, I'm glad I waited for this show, feels like the super show....


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Last one homies, I will post up the build up of my car soon, built by my homie malo and me.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> My baby finally made it out


CLEAN!:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

CALI_LAC said:


> CLEAN!:thumbsup:


Thanks gee


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lookin good big homie


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> lookin good big homie


 Thanks dawg.


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

Alright y'all probly been asked this question 100X but what size coil to use up front for basic LayNplaY no hopping and how much psi to use on rear accums its a 2 pump 6Low battle setup


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Switchblade said:


> :biggrin: Lol.









there was a tutorial in lowrider general.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> Last one homies, I will post up the build up of my car soon, built by my homie malo and me.



THAT SHIT LOOK CLEAN


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Last one homies, I will post up the build up of my car soon, built by my homie malo and me.


ur ride came out nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> My baby finally made it out


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks homies, here's a pic from the homie Wence


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

LUXURYKING said:


> My baby finally made it out


Looks really nice.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

LUXURYKING said:


> Thanks homies, here's a pic from the homie Wence


car looked good edwin esp with ur custom moldings...:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

LUXURYKING said:


> Thanks homies, here's a pic from the homie Wence


much better, your pics sucked more balls than my first girl freind


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> car looked good edwin esp with ur custom moldings...:thumbsup:


 Thanks dawg, glad go see you liked it.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

ROCK OUT said:


> much better, your pics sucked more balls than my first girl freind


 Lmfao!!!!! Phone pics dawg


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> Thanks homies, here's a pic from the homie Wence



Approved!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

a little something I made and engraved for CHINA MAN 818,still waiting on chrome pics though


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Damn thats hella sick great work I know that took a while to do.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

lowrivi1967 said:


> a little something I made and engraved for CHINA MAN 818,still waiting on chrome pics though



GODDDDDD DAMN THATS DOPE


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

LUXURYKING said:


> Thanks homies, here's a pic from the homie Wence


car looks bad ass edwin!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lowrivi1967 said:


> a little something I made and engraved for CHINA MAN 818,still waiting on chrome pics though


thats badass! how much?


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

lowrivi1967 said:


> a little something I made and engraved for CHINA MAN 818,still waiting on chrome pics though


nice work:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

454SSallday said:


> car looks bad ass edwin!!!


gracias perro, we took it straight to the shop to get some more upgrades....


----------



## Elizondo.G (Nov 3, 2009)

I got a 01 town car signature series and my speedometer is workin real slow has any had this problem???


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> gracias perro, we took it straight to the shop to get some more upgrades....


qqvooooooooo edwin damn bro ur ride came out real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Pics of my Town Car

































My 3rd Brake light


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Thanks homies, here's a pic from the homie Wence


 DAMN THATS ALL YOU BIG DAWG... NICE!!!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


Damm dawg, nice pic.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> DAMN THATS ALL YOU BIG DAWG... NICE!!!


Finally dawgy, I thought you would be there?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> qqvooooooooo edwin damn bro ur ride came out real nice :thumbsup:


Gracias perro. Is that rag you now?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Gracias perro. Is that rag you now?


its my homies , im still workin on the caddy


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> its my homies , im still workin on the caddy


Orale looks good, can't wait to see ur lac homie


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

Saweeeeeeeeet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lowrivi1967 said:


> a little something I made and engraved for CHINA MAN 818,still waiting on chrome pics though


looking great Benny!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Bad-Influnce said:


> Pics of my Town Car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro....thats that b"I"g shit right there.....all these lincoln lookin gooooooddd...edwin my boy with the rootbeer float...to many to mention but most off yall commin with that heat...and thats tha way u hold it down


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Finally dawgy, I thought you would be there?


 I did go dawg but without my ride...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Orale looks good, can't wait to see ur lac homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

"Lincoln Landau"


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


 Super clean dawg


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> I did go dawg but without my ride...


 You should have said wutts up gee


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT for the cleanest luxuries


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


the right tires make or brake a car  car looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anybody got the hook up with an 03 and up front end? Hit me up


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Big nene 1 said:


> Anybody got the hook up with an 03 and up front end? Hit me up


NeNe you the King of this shit! My Nicca always upgrading!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

155/80/13 said:


> the right tires make or brake a car  car looks good :thumbsup:


 That's right I ride 72 spoke daytons...... 13s


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> NeNe you the King of this shit! My Nicca always upgrading!!! :thumbsup:


 If I can't find one before Vegas,i might just get an 07 and just do a body swap.i still have a complete rollin chasis from my 97


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

What color is that? That's a nice color combination...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> lookin good bro....thats that b"I"g shit right there.....all these lincoln lookin gooooooddd...edwin my boy with the rootbeer float...to many to mention but most off yall commin with that heat...and thats tha way u hold it down


you know we gonna have GT linc up here coming in hard for 2012


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Dammmmmmn


lowrivi1967 said:


> a little something I made and engraved for CHINA MAN 818,still waiting on chrome pics though


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT for my Lincoln homies,


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> lookin good bro....thats that b"I"g shit right there.....all these lincoln lookin gooooooddd...edwin my boy with the rootbeer float...to many to mention but most off yall commin with that heat...and thats tha way u hold it down


I MIGHT BE TAKIN THE LINCOLN TO THE DALLAS SHOW TORRES EMPIRE SO ILL KEEP YOU POSTED IM GOING EVERYWHERE WITH IT IF I CAN


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


DAMMMM NICE PIC DAWG, GOOD LOOKING OUT AND I DROVE IT TOO


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

sup homies der sum clean rides in here for show here my lil project i been workin on from east tx 903


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

just found out bout this site badass wish i would of known long time ago see yall at d show


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

a few pics of before i painted it


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Joker903 said:


> View attachment 345986
> View attachment 345987
> View attachment 345988
> View attachment 345989
> ...


THAT BITCH LOOK GOOD


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SATURDAY CRUISER said:


> Silver leafing,patterns,and chroming the motor is next


IS THAT a top or is that painted ? more pics of this one


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

YUHATE4 said:


> Whats up HOMIES? :biggrin: New Zs for my 01 Cartier HYDROS are next.


wheels are sick


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

THANKS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 !


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

im starting to love these cars. i can imagine riding in luxury with a sunroof and a\c blasting cold and still hiting switches going 80 on the freeway!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

84Cuttinthrough said:


> im starting to love these cars. i can imagine riding in luxury with a sunroof and a\c blasting cold and still hiting switches going 80 on the freeway!!!!


 That's me weekend


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Post up more clean lincolns homies,


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice pics homie


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:thumbsup::biggrin:Thanks


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Will 14 inch spokes fit? I tryed 15 steeles and and they were to small caliper was getting in the way are 14s different will they fit with no fab work?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

Big nene 1 said:


> That's me weekend


Yea bro i seen yours. that mofo is clean like all the cars u build. i might have to scoop one of these up. especially since its in the 100s in temperature here in texas every day!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Big nene 1 said:


> Anybody got the hook up with an 03 and up front end? Hit me up


 i have the hook up on the front clips but what u would spend on shippin wouldnt be worth it


----------



## 808 Townie (May 25, 2011)

How much for a front clip homie???


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i have the hook up on the front clips but what u would spend on shippin wouldnt be worth it


 How much?i might go to a show that way and bring it back


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

808 Townie said:


> How much for a front clip homie???


 If your in L.A I got a major hook up gee, hit me up


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wuts up with a four link for my Lincoln I wanna do easier threes and standing need adjustables or sum any ideas


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

AT THE SUPER SHOW IN LOS ANGELES PIC BY DREAM ON


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> AT THE SUPER SHOW IN LOS ANGELES PIC BY DREAM ON


 Bad ass picture dawg ...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> AT THE SUPER SHOW IN LOS ANGELES PIC BY DREAM ON


I like that pic.:biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

DUBB-C said:


> I like that pic.:biggrin:


x2 right click save


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks homies, I'm trying to rep for us got some more things to add to it


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> AT THE SUPER SHOW IN LOS ANGELES PIC BY DREAM ON


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

nice pics bro:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


nice


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> nice i could barely see it i had to make the contrast higher to actually see it


it is done w/BLUE PEARL you need the sun to see it better.sorry:biggrin::wave:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:Last Sundayuffin:


----------



## edgar_czrs (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn...i gotta check you guyz out if u at the lowrider shows......just got me a Lincoln Town Car Cartier......Im lookin to fixin it up inside and out........it looks alright rite now but not as gewd as yours....


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

edgar_czrs said:


> Damn...i gotta check you guyz out if u at the lowrider shows......just got me a Lincoln Town Car Cartier......Im lookin to fixin it up inside and out........it looks alright rite now but not as gewd as yours....


Hit Me Up Anytime Bro, Im on da northside. :biggrin:u can pm me on here.:wave:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DUBB-C said:


> :biggrin:Last Sundayuffin:


NICE LINCOLN HOMIE.....


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> NICE LINCOLN HOMIE.....


qvvvoooooooooooo edwin


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

hell i miss mine already ,prob buy another 1 next yr


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

javib760 said:


>


 Good picture!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

javib760 said:


>


who owns this one is this number 5 or 6 i belive i have number 4 there is a white one in the classifieds on fluid for sale


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how do i take off all the wood grain plastic pieces on the dash of a 98?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> qvvvoooooooooooo edwin


que ondas perro, whats new with you............


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> who owns this one is this number 5 or 6 i belive i have number 4 there is a white one in the classifieds on fluid for sale


I THINK ITS AN UPDATE DAWG FROM THE FRONT SEATS? I COULD BE WRONG


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> que ondas perro, whats new with you............


nada aqui disque en chinga :rofl:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> nada aqui disque en chinga :rofl:


LMAO, I HEAR YOU DAWG, WE ARE UPDATING SOME STUFF ON MY CAR, JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT LOOK BETTER, HOWS THE NEW RIDE COMING ALONG?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> LMAO, I HEAR YOU DAWG, WE ARE UPDATING SOME STUFF ON MY CAR, JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT LOOK BETTER, HOWS THE NEW RIDE COMING ALONG?


orale ,slow right now


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

FOR SALE....OFFERS


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT FOR MY LINCOLN RYDERS


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> who owns this one is this number 5 or 6 i belive i have number 4 there is a white one in the classifieds on fluid for sale


It's an update it's from freaky behavior c.c.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

2001 Town Car El Patron for sale or trade  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/311711-el-patron.html <------- click here


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

javib760 said:


> It's an update it's from freaky behavior c.c.


oh ok cool still a nice car....love the color


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> I THINK ITS AN UPDATE DAWG FROM THE FRONT SEATS? I COULD BE WRONG


it looked like the head rest were the new one...and i couldnt see the quaters that good but looked like the bodylines were not there


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> it looked like the head rest were the new one...and i couldnt see the quaters that good but looked like the bodylines were not there


ITS CLEAN THOU, HOWS YOURS DOING GEE? WE WANT MORE PICS


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

javib760 said:


> It's an update it's from freaky behavior c.c.


PICS OF YOURS BROTHER........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> ITS CLEAN THOU, HOWS YOURS DOING GEE? WE WANT MORE PICS


still looks the same just a few more scratches....waiting on sic713 to finish up the work he has....if this shipping deal works out u might see it in vegas in october....i might even stripe and leaf it just for the show


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> ITS CLEAN THOU, HOWS YOURS DOING GEE? WE WANT MORE PICS


Here's one I took after pickin it up from the shop gettin alt fixed


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Here's one I took after pickin it up from the shop gettin alt fixed


clean ass fuck !!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thankx bro


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Here's one I took after pickin it up from the shop gettin alt fixed


 THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE, NICE


----------



## bigkev_21 (Oct 1, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> Is that real 06 or just updated?got to get one of does front ends.


 thats and o6 with a frame swap walt from individuals out off mississippi


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MARINATE said:


> LINCOLN IS SICK WITH IT


Where is this car ....haven't seen any new pics of it


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Where is this car ....haven't seen any new pics of it


 The homie sold it to his pres, he is doing stuff to it right now, he will be coming out soon too.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> The homie sold it to his pres, he is doing stuff to it right now, he will be coming out soon too.


coo....cant wait to see it


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> coo....cant wait to see it


 x2 Vegas will be good


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Here's one I took after pickin it up from the shop gettin alt fixed


Very nice slim


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's a pic of my wife's 98' Towncar.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

ucechevy1965 said:


> Here's a pic of my wife's 98' Towncar.


nice homie


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> Very nice slim


i be in austin all the time now bro...i need your number wanna check out ur rides bro....hit me up


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Put my doors on after 2 years


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i be in austin all the time now bro...i need your number wanna check out ur rides bro....hit me up


 Tha caddy is in paint pm sent


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

DELGADO58 said:


> Put my doors on after 2 years


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice color!!!!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

DELGADO58 said:


>


 Pics of the whole car? I'm digging that color!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> TTT FOR MY LINCOLN RYDERS


PM me your number GT


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

updated pic of mine still in the works going to get top put on soon


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

83lac-va-beach said:


> View attachment 353507
> updated pic of mine still in the works going to get top put on soon


Nice, I like the Color. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

.TODD said:


> PM me your number GT


 Pm send


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

getting the wet looks


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

hittin back bumper said:


> Pics of the whole car? I'm digging that color!


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

DELGADO58 said:


>


NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

DELGADO58 said:


>


DAmn, is it cut? it looks dropped. post a side view,i always wanted to see these on stocks dropped!


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Used to be bagged back in 99? 
Lifted now 2 pumps 4 batteries


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

At Streetlow Show in Valpo.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> TTT


 X2...


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

DAILY DRIVIN ALWAYS ON THE SWITCH :COOL:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

loster87 said:


>


thats right my boy, looking good


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

loster87 said:


>


:wow: niiice


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

loster87 said:


>


:yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

loster87 said:


>


:tears: you make me proud.....lookin good bro


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DELGADO58 said:


>


looks good and that candy is lovely


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks fellas for the compliments.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

loster87 said:


>





CLEANNNNNNN...:thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyone know where i can get the bushings for the upper trailing arms??


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

runninlow said:


> :thumbsup:uffin:


 For Sale!painted frame and belly same as outside, pin striped by Mike Lamberson


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

heres a couple my homie i asked me to post up of his ride







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> heres a couple my homie i asked me to post up of his ride
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

el peyotero said:


> heres a couple my homie i asked me to post up of his ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wrong pics but thank you


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

el peyotero said:


> heres a couple my homie i asked me to post up of his ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS TIGHT I WAS WONDERIN IF THIS CAR WAS STILL UNDER THE KNIFE SINCE THE LIL INCIDENT W THE PERSON BACKIN UP IN TO IT,,,DO U HAVE ANY MORE PICS OF INTERIOR AND FRONT END LOOKS COOL WITH OUT HEADER GRILL


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

were workin on it again after an 8 month break elpeyotero will post a couple new pics tomorrow


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

scooby said:


> were workin on it again after an 8 month break elpeyotero will post a couple new pics tomorrow


hell yea bro looks badass


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

StylishTekniqueCC said:


>


nice dawg always liked this black on black


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

LUXURYKING said:


> nice dawg always liked this black on black


Thanks homie!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

155/80/13 said:


> anyone know where i can get the bushings for the upper trailing arms??


 Autozone has them


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

scoobys 98, interior work in progress







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> scoobys 98, interior work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feeling that color of that backseat..........


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

LUXURYKING said:


> feeling that color of that backseat..........


 its the closest match we could find in ultra soft suede and i really want alot of suede,.. more than usual


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

scooby said:


> its the closest match we could find in ultra soft suede and i really want alot of suede,.. more than usual[/
> QUOTE] CLEAN DAWG, MUCH PROPS


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

TC ...TTT..


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> TC ...TTT..


WHUTTS GOOD MYBOY


----------



## Ruben33rd (May 30, 2009)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

Ruben33rd said:


>


nice i was wondering how my shit would look pinstripped and leafed with black


----------



## Ruben33rd (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Ruben33rd (May 30, 2009)

StylishTekniqueCC said:


> nice i was wondering how my shit would look pinstripped and leafed with black


 Thanks bro.


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

My bro's linc. on three


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> WHUTTS GOOD MYBOY


 Not much dawg... just chillin laying low n u?


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> My bro's linc. on three
> View attachment 357524


 Looks good...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> Not much dawg... just chillin laying low n u?


ill get them pics for you this weekend, im gonna go see how its going with it


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


nice gee


----------



## tru rider (Oct 19, 2007)

scooby said:


> its the closest match we could find in ultra soft suede and i really want alot of suede,.. more than usual


 that tc looking good scooby


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

Whats best on the Town Cars? Rear shocks or no rear shocks?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT FOR MY LINCOLN FAMILY


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> nice gee


:biggrin: qvvooo bro


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's mine just cleaN nothing big


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

What size Coils is best for the back?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :biggrin: qvvooo bro


 Sup perro


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i have the blue pre cuts in the rear ....and i dont like them


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

IN ORLANDO LAST NIGHT JUST CHILLIN


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

I have stocks in the back and I took off my rear shocks and my car bounces like crazy in the back!


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i have the blue pre cuts in the rear ....and i dont like them


I have stocks in the back and I took off my rear shocks and my car bounces like crazy in the back!


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

I switched my front stock springs to the back and i like the ride.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

scooby said:


> its the closest match we could find in ultra soft suede and i really want alot of suede,.. more than usual


 That color looks bad ass on that car.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> IN ORLANDO LAST NIGHT JUST CHILLIN


nice


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

.TODD said:


> nice


 thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> I have stocks in the back and I took off my rear shocks and my car bounces like crazy in the back!


Acumulators


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

DELGADO58 said:


>


Chrome latches?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Wutts good Lincoln fam, got a hater already talking about my car, but its all good he needs to step it up Lmfao


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

you no somebody go hate it's in their naturefuck them do your thang homie!!!


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's a picture of Root Beer Float... Representing for my TC family even on them raining days... Courtesy on Mr. Dream On...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Wutts good Lincoln fam, got a hater already talking about my car, but its all good he needs to step it up Lmfao


Let them hate dawg... Keep doing your thing :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> Wutts good Lincoln fam, got a hater already talking about my car, but its all good he needs to step it up Lmfao


Keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

DANNY 805 said:


> Here's a picture of Root Beer Float... Representing for my TC family even on them raining days... Courtesy on Mr. Dream On...


:worship:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

loster87 said:


>


 This one is bad, love that color


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Does it delay when it goes up after hitting the switch?


L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> I have stocks in the back and I took off my rear shocks and my car bounces like crazy in the back!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> Here's a picture of Root Beer Float... Representing for my TC family even on them raining days... Courtesy on Mr. Dream On...


simply beautiful dawg


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*


LUXURYKING said:



Wutts good Lincoln fam, got a hater already talking about my car, but its all good he needs to step it up Lmfao

Click to expand...

IM A CADILLAC MAN MYSELF BUT THE TC'S ARE NICE AS WELL... AND DONT WORRY I HAVE A SAYING THAT GOES "IF YOU DONT HAVE HATERS YOURE DOING SOMETHING WRONG"..........*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*YOUR SHIT IS SUPER CLEAN... LUXURY KING *


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> Let them hate dawg... Keep doing your thing :thumbsup:


i tell you dawg, but lets keep it mooven gee to the top, see you this weekend dawg



javib760 said:


> Keep up the good work:thumbsup:


 thanks brother


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> *
> 
> IM A CADILLAC MAN MYSELF BUT THE TC'S ARE NICE AS WELL... AND DONT WORRY I HAVE A SAYING THAT GOES "IF YOU DONT HAVE HATERS YOURE DOING SOMETHING WRONG"..........*


you aint lying dawg......


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> *YOUR SHIT IS SUPER CLEAN... LUXURY KING *


thanks gee


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> Here's a picture of Root Beer Float... Representing for my TC family even on them raining days... Courtesy on Mr. Dream On...


:worship:simply beautiful ride homie


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Wutts good Lincoln fam, got a hater already talking about my car, but its all good he needs to step it up Lmfao


qvvooooooooooo edwin let them hate bro u have a awesome car n nobody can take that work n pride away from u , a la chingada lo k digan :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

loster87 said:


>


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> qvvooooooooooo edwin let them hate bro u have a awesome car n nobody can take that work n pride away from u , a la chingada lo k digan :biggrin:


 Sup dawgy, I'm not even trippin he can do all the talkin he wants, I'm still rollin clean.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

loster87 said:


>



nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

:uh: x2 bro


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


anymore of this badass ryde?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

LUXURYKING said:


> Wutts good Lincoln fam, got a hater already talking about my car, but its all good he needs to step it up Lmfao


CARS BADD ASS HOMIE FUCK THE HATERS !! I HAD HATERS TO SO I SENT IT TO EMPIRE CUSTOMS>> HATERS JUST MOTIVATE YOU TO SHUT THEM THE FUCC UP STAY UP HOMIE!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

The homie Rigo's Lincoln:


----------



## west sider 661 (Jul 6, 2011)

What's up I just got a 04 t.c. what's the deal with the front a arms can u use the kool aid spoons ? If not what's the best way the cut it..


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

west sider 661 said:


> What's up I just got a 04 t.c. what's the deal with the front a arms can u use the kool aid spoons ? If not what's the best way the cut it..


frame swap


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

west sider 661 said:


> What's up I just got a 04 t.c. what's the deal with the front a arms can u use the kool aid spoons ? If not what's the best way the cut it..


i did the frame swap.....but there is a guy that cut his with out doing the frame swap......pic can be seen in the classified section.....it looks like it would hold for a lay-n-play and a little swangin here and there.....but not sure for how long....thats just a lil to much to gamble...and a hell of alot to lose if it fails at the wrong time


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

srt1 said:


> anymore of this badass ryde?


 4$ale


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Does anyone know how to disable the factory PATS? Mine some how is tripped an my car will not start.


----------



## west sider 661 (Jul 6, 2011)

So what year fram?damn so is that wy every one jus puts a 04 clip on a 98less drama.good look n out thanks.for the info..


----------



## elblckcspr (Feb 23, 2010)

thats a bad ass lincoln


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

LUXURYKING said:


>




THIS LINCOLN IS BAD ASS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Big nene 1 said:


> 4$ale


DAMN HOMIE YOU FLIPPIN THEM LIKE HOT CAKES THESE DAYS....WHAT YOU BOUT TO GET NOW???


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

R.O.VILLE said:


> THIS LINCOLN IS BAD ASS!!:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE. FULL UNDERCARRIEGE TOO, NEED THAT TO FLY PLAQUE.......


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

TROUBLESOME said:


> DAMN HOMIE YOU FLIPPIN THEM LIKE HOT CAKES THESE DAYS....WHAT YOU BOUT TO GET NOW???


 This time it might go to Japan, just waiting on the deposit.maybe just take a brake on this low lows sport....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Big nene 1 said:


> This time it might go to Japan, just waiting on the deposit.maybe just take a brake on this low lows sport....


:scrutinize:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DELGADO58 said:


>


 Nice homie.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DELGADO58 said:


>


thats nasty


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

DELGADO58 said:


>


sick ass color dawg love it bro


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Big nene 1 said:


> This time it might go to Japan, just waiting on the deposit.maybe just take a brake on this low lows sport....


SAY IT AINT SO...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

anyone ever have problems with there TC's stalling out. mine seems to after about 10 min of having either AC or heat on. any ideas what could ne causing this


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Click to enlarge!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 363435
> Click to enlarge!


 Clean.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks 2000TC!! I do what I can, ya know.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 363435
> Click to enlarge!


OH SHIT THE BIG HOMIE ON LIL....WHAT UP PLAYER U RECOVERED YET I HAVENT HEARD FROM YOU OR FRED....I GOT THOSE THINGS FOR YOU STILL AND I ALSO GOT SOME LINCOLN CHIPS TO COVER UP THOSE HOLES ON THE KNOCK OFFS...GET AT ME PIMP....


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

sup to my Lincoln ryders


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

TROUBLESOME said:


> OH SHIT THE BIG HOMIE ON LIL....WHAT UP PLAYER U RECOVERED YET I HAVENT HEARD FROM YOU OR FRED....I GOT THOSE THINGS FOR YOU STILL AND I ALSO GOT SOME LINCOLN CHIPS TO COVER UP THOSE HOLES ON THE KNOCK OFFS...GET AT ME PIMP....


Whats up big dog! Im gettin there man. I just be fuckin up tryin to do too much to soon. Im comin around though. Im'a grab that from you soon man, I just aint been in traffic much. If you need em off though, shit Im ready fo you if you choose to swing this way. Im'a have her back up here real soon to bust some fools asses, you already know!!


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> sup to my Lincoln ryders


 Sup, LuxuryKing!! I see you over there lookin clean. TownCars To The Top!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

west sider 661 said:


> So what year fram?damn so is that wy every one jus puts a 04 clip on a 98less drama.good look n out thanks.for the info..


 Well I know for sure 98 to 2000 will fit...anything lower u may have to mod


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

--


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Sup, LuxuryKing!! I see you over there lookin clean. TownCars To The Top!


thanks dawg, im just trying to do my part.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Well I know for sure 98 to 2000 will fit...anything lower u may have to mod


From what I understand though 93-97 fit under a 98-02. So, Im a little confused at will work and won't. :dunno:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> From what I understand though 93-97 fit under a 98-02. So, Im a little confused at will work and won't. :dunno:


I know Lincoln James swapped a frame on a 99 towncar to a 94 and he said it fit with no mods.. Thats weird.. Aint all the frames from 90-97 the same?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i can not answer that becuase i honestly do not know...all i can speak on is what i know will work... 98-02 rolling chassis under 03 towncar...even used the 98-02 engine and trans swaped all the 98-02 sensors to 03 sensors [becuase they will not plug up....same sensor just a diffrent plug] /03 intake/98-02power stering/03 fuel lines...had to hand bend the 03 ac lines cuz the 03 lines do not clear the 98/02 frame....i think i have 90's spindles/brakes and rotors...non abs and those are the only lights on in the dash....if i plug in the front and back abs sensors those lights go away but i dont want that shit to work anyway...only problem i have with the car is the speedo is waaaaaaayyyyyy off 50-60 on the freeway reads like 100-120....and that prolly cuz i used the 98-02 rear-end....do i think the 03 rear-end would work...i do not know ur on your own


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


I like this towncar..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks bro...new paint commin soon


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


frame swap slim? was it a pain? any pointers ill be taken on mine this bring me and another 2 members but we wont have a lift this will be straight back yard boogie any pointers?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i wanna get my hands on one of those lincoln wood grain sterring wheels too that i see you got there triple og ha with the cruise and climate control on it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Well I know for sure 98 to 2000 will fit...anything lower u may have to mod


anything lower will look weird the body style was completly different


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Walts 07 from mississippi individuals the gold towncar was done with early 90's frame looked good


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

LONNDOGG said:


> Walts 07 from mississippi individuals the gold towncar was done with early 90's frame looked good


 Yeah that one was hard!! With the ford 9" rearend...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thanks bro...new paint commin soon


 Slimthuggggggga.u still got ur lincoln stocks????????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yes walts was very nice ....the whole reason i built mine.... i saw his in tulsa and i had to have one.....now i have one and i've only driven 3 or 4 times


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


sick homie, much credit on the built


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Slimthuggggggga.u still got ur lincoln stocks????????


no sir i dont


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> sick homie, much credit on the built


thanks bro....u keepin me on my toes


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Bumper Chippin 88 said:


> I know Lincoln James swapped a frame on a 99 towncar to a 94 and he said it fit with no mods.. Thats weird.. Aint all the frames from 90-97 the same?


I was told by multiple people they are. I will let you know.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I was told by multiple people they are. I will let you know.


 Lol... It's like a mystery with the towncar frames..


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

how do you put wood steering on these type of lincoln


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

mine came with it....but im sure u can just buy one and put it on there


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> no sir i dont


 Maynnnn.want sum for d wifeys car.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Frames for 1990-1997 are the same where u bolt the body....its the suspensions that are diff...early 90s come with tubular a arms that have crossshafts on em.the rear has the traditional four link suspension....1996-1997 has suspensions like the 1998+lincolns where.the aarms bolt up by the bushings and the rear has the scissor style susp with the trailing arms on the outside of the frame. 1994 or 1995(cant remember exactly)has the newer aarms that bolt up by the bushings and the rear suspension has the traditional four link...hope yall can understand it a lil better...its really what suspension you prefer


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thanks bro....u keepin me on my toes


lol you aint got nothing to worry about dawg, you doing the most


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

loster87 said:


> Frames for 1990-1997 are the same where u bolt the body....its the suspensions that are diff...early 90s come with tubular a arms that have crossshafts on em.the rear has the traditional four link suspension....1996-1997 has suspensions like the 1998+lincolns where.the aarms bolt up by the bushings and the rear has the scissor style susp with the trailing arms on the outside of the frame. 1994 or 1995(cant remember exactly)has the newer aarms that bolt up by the bushings and the rear suspension has the traditional four link...hope yall can understand it a lil better...its really what suspension you prefer


I knew the suspension was different, but I was unclear if the older frames fit under the newer towncars. Thanks!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> mine came with it....but im sure u can just buy one and put it on there


so you wanna trade :shocked:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TOOK HER OUT THE GARAGE SO SHE CAN GET SOME SUN


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> TOOK HER OUT THE GARAGE SO SHE CAN GET SOME SUN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

.TODD said:


> so you wanna trade :shocked:


They show up on ebay. Take a look.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

LUXURYKING said:


> TOOK HER OUT THE GARAGE SO SHE CAN GET SOME SUN



Cool car. The top turned out nice on there.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

.TODD said:


> so you wanna trade :shocked:


cool avi


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

clean lincoln. Is that the original paint on it?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

LUXURYKING said:


> TOOK HER OUT THE GARAGE SO SHE CAN GET SOME SUN



bitch is clean...


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> LUXURYKING said:
> 
> 
> > TOOK HER OUT THE GARAGE SO SHE CAN GET SOME SUN
> ...


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Cool car. The top turned out nice on there.


 Thanks homie.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

toxiconer said:


> bitch is clean...


 Just doing my part.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

javib760 said:


>


CLEANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

LUXURYKING said:


> TOOK HER OUT THE GARAGE SO SHE CAN GET SOME SUN


i thought you sold you r wheels fockher : )


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

454SSallday said:


> i thought you sold you r wheels fockher : )


LMAO!!!!! THAT WAS THE LAST DAY THEY WERE ON


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

LUXURYKING said:


> LMAO!!!!! THAT WAS THE LAST DAY THEY WERE ON


LIKE WE FEEL SORRY FOR YOU OR SOMETHING CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOUR GONNA DO NOW ; )


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

swamp thing from streetstyle central il


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

454SSallday said:


> LIKE WE FEEL SORRY FOR YOU OR SOMETHING CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOUR GONNA DO NOW ; )


 Lol, just trade me lincolns dawg....... Si se puede


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

LUXURYKING said:


> Lol, just trade me lincolns dawg....... Si se puede


great now im not gonna be able to sleep homie....: )


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

454SSallday said:


> great now im not gonna be able to sleep homie....: )


 Woohoo ill drive it to you don't trip


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

LUXURYKING said:


> Woohoo ill drive it to you don't trip


sounds kind of wonderful


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Just doing my part.


:wave::wave:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

This my wife car b4 I put 13 on it.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :wave::wave:


whats good big homie? como te va todo.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

NICE PIC'S:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> swamp thing from streetstyle central il


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey my lincoln riderz What seize coils should I put on the front and rear and what cups should I go with deep or normal?


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey doesanybody know where I can get 1/12 imch extended chrome A-arms..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

jcmascorro said:


> Hey doesanybody know where I can get 1/12 imch extended chrome A-arms..


Black Magic Hydraulics makes them.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

agreed^^^^^^^black magic^^^^^^ hit up big worm....i mean big perm


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

how can i get a hold of big perm


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> whats good big homie? como te va todo.


good good thanks just slow right now


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

jcmascorro said:


> how can i get a hold of big perm



*Black Magic Hydraulics* 
1880 N.LOSEE RD.
North Las Vegas, NV 89030 
*1-866-624-4233*​


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> *Black Magic Hydraulics*
> 1880 N.LOSEE RD.
> North Las Vegas, NV 89030
> *1-866-624-4233*​




thanx man


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> good good thanks just slow right now


orale thats wutts up perro


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## bigkev_21 (Oct 1, 2008)

I found some pics online off a crown victoria frame its the same thing a a 2003 lincoln tc because of the panther platform


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

T


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> orale thats wutts up perro


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Does anybody know where I can get the side stainless for the doors other than ebay? In LA area , thanks


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Big nene 1 said:


> Does anybody know where I can get the side stainless for the doors other than ebay? In LA area , thanks


call smiley, he can direct you the right direction, no ebay needed


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> call smiley, he can direct you the right direction, no ebay needed


 Thanks.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> call smiley, he can direct you the right direction, no ebay needed


SMILEYS THE parts man for TC'S?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

.TODD said:


> SMILEYS THE parts man for TC'S?


smiley is the man period....noumsayin


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sup fellas


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

Joker903 said:


> View attachment 371695
> View attachment 371696
> View attachment 371697


 Nice Pics !!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

Joker903 said:


> View attachment 371709
> 
> View attachment 371710
> 
> View attachment 371712


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

DUBB-C said:


> Nice Pics !!!


 Thanks bro


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Joker903 said:


> View attachment 371695
> View attachment 371696
> View attachment 371697


 Nice TC ...


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> Nice TC ...


SUP DAWG, BEEN A MINUTE, WHERE YOU BEEN AT DAWG


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> SUP DAWG, BEEN A MINUTE, WHERE YOU BEEN AT DAWG


 Wad up dawg... I know its been a long minute that I haven't been in here ... just been doing lil things here n there...getting ready for Vegas n u???


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

The yellow one is for sale


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> smiley is the man period....noumsayin


NICE!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

BIG D said:


> The yellow one is for sale
> View attachment 372198


Why don't you quit playin and REALLY put it up for sale....


----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


 Anybody know the real color of the wheels on the tan Lincoln thanks


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

Joker903 said:


> View attachment 371695
> View attachment 371696
> View attachment 371697


 more pics ese


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*lets see who can top this thats right IVAN's rag town from da BIG M s.d 
*


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

DAMN....


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

DAMN IS RITE


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that 2 door rag towncar is sick


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> *lets see who can top this thats right IVAN's rag town from da BIG M s.d *
> View attachment 373106


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Goin in my 98


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

THIS IS NOT A PHOTO SHOP PIC ITS DA REAL DEAL


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

DATS WSUP!


CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> THIS IS NOT A PHOTO SHOP PIC ITS DA REAL DEAL
> View attachment 373160


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


this mother fucke is bad do you have a build topic?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that towncar is the sickest whip ive seen yet :worship:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> THIS IS NOT A PHOTO SHOP PIC ITS DA REAL DEAL
> View attachment 373160


:thumbsup: awesome


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> THIS IS NOT A PHOTO SHOP PIC ITS DA REAL DEAL
> View attachment 373160


 Sick!!! Paintjob reminds me of that first LS elco. Cant wait to see it wit the top down . . . PLEASE DONT LET THIS GET SOLD TO JAPAN LOL ! ! !


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> THIS IS NOT A PHOTO SHOP PIC ITS DA REAL DEAL
> View attachment 373160



GODDDDDDDDAMNNNNNNN THAT SHIT CLOWNIN


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> THIS IS NOT A PHOTO SHOP PIC ITS DA REAL DEAL
> View attachment 373160


 Ivan, you did that. I dont see any other lincoln fucking with this one. Long time comming and well worth it.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> THIS IS NOT A PHOTO SHOP PIC ITS DA REAL DEAL
> View attachment 373160


bitch is nice!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 373687
> View attachment 373688
> View attachment 373682
> View attachment 373680


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 373687
> View attachment 373688
> View attachment 373682
> View attachment 373680


came out clean Ivan much props.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

droppen98 said:


> this mother fucke is bad do you have a build topic?


 No sir I do not..didnt really take any pics other than the ones u see cuz I was on a mission and working by myself....i have a few more pics I found today of the paint and bodywork


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> No sir I do not..didnt really take any pics other than the ones u see cuz I was on a mission and working by myself....i have a few more pics I found today of the paint and bodywork


post them up big dawg


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

Bad ass!!!! Much props!!!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 373687
> View attachment 373688
> View attachment 373682
> View attachment 373680



ANY INTERIOR SHOTS HOMIE?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

toxiconer said:


> ANY INTERIOR SHOTS HOMIE?


ALL NEW GUTS BY NEW YEARS STAY TUNE


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> No sir I do not..didnt really take any pics other than the ones u see cuz I was on a mission and working by myself....i have a few more pics I found today of the paint and bodywork


you had to cut the core support and half it with the 98-02 support on the bottom and the 03 support on the top right? i seen one guy doing a front clip up grade and he said he had to do that


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I didnt do that....but it will be done soon


----------



## bigkev_21 (Oct 1, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> ALL NEW GUTS BY NEW YEARS STAY TUNE


what top did you use?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

The drop lincoln is very nice....the upgrade and coversion is very nice....way to rep homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> post them up big dawg


 Im still in vegas...didnt see ur ride in the building


----------



## cadillac life (Jul 4, 2011)

NICE RAG TOWN:thumbsup:CAR


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> *lets see who can top this thats right IVAN's rag town from da BIG M s.d
> *
> View attachment 373106


uffin::h5:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

i know they were more towncars out at the super show? any more pics homies..........


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> i know they were more towncars out at the super show? any more pics homies..........


:dunno:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

javib760 said:


> :dunno:


 You didn't take any dawg?


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

reppin majestics to the fullest


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

leomajestics said:


> View attachment 375063
> View attachment 375064
> View attachment 375069
> reppin majestics to the fullest


 This was shittin on all the lincolns in the buildin....put together very nice clean inside and out....way to rep that BIG "M" homie


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks for the props


SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> This was shittin on all the lincolns in the buildin....put together very nice clean inside and out....way to rep that BIG "M" homie


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

leomajestics said:


> View attachment 375063
> View attachment 375064
> View attachment 375069
> reppin majestics to the fullest


 Came out clean Leo much props.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> smiley is the man period....noumsayin


OH DAMN DIDNT KNOW I GET MENTIONED IN THE FORD TOPIC ALSO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Come'on foo... U know we got u covered


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 373687
> View attachment 373688
> View attachment 373682
> View attachment 373680


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

leomajestics said:


> View attachment 375063
> View attachment 375064
> View attachment 375069
> reppin majestics to the fullest


 Chingon bro looks good


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


 Haters gonna hate perro.... Lmfao


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> Wad up dawg... I know its been a long minute that I haven't been in here ... just been doing lil things here n there...getting ready for Vegas n u???


 Danny you didn't take ur Lincoln to Vegas?


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 373687
> View attachment 373688
> View attachment 373682
> View attachment 373680


 THIS RAG LINCOLN IS BAD ASS. IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT A HATER BEHIND A KEYBOARD SAYS. CAN'T BRING THIS RAG LINCOLN DOWN. MUCH PROPS TO THE OWNER AND BUILDERS..


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

R.O.VILLE said:


> THIS RAG LINCOLN IS BAD ASS. IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT A HATER BEHIND A KEYBOARD SAYS. CAN'T BRING THIS RAG LINCOLN DOWN. MUCH PROPS TO THE OWNER AND BUILDERS..


 Some people just don't understand how much time and money it takes to build new ideas.......if it was that easy and cheap,t they would of been lots of them in the streets.


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

R.O.VILLE said:


> THIS RAG LINCOLN IS BAD ASS. IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT A HATER BEHIND A KEYBOARD SAYS. CAN'T BRING THIS RAG LINCOLN DOWN. MUCH PROPS TO THE OWNER AND BUILDERS..


you aint lying homie, came out with the rag top 2dr looking clean..........


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

R.O.VILLE said:


> THIS RAG LINCOLN IS BAD ASS. IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT A HATER BEHIND A KEYBOARD SAYS. CAN'T BRING THIS RAG LINCOLN DOWN. MUCH PROPS TO THE OWNER AND BUILDERS..


personally i dont like it but theres not disputing work hard work and money went to making that a clean ass machine much props to a job well done


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Haters gonna hate perro.... Lmfao


screw the haters , hows it goin


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

droppen98 said:


> you had to cut the core support and half it with the 98-02 support on the bottom and the 03 support on the top right? i seen one guy doing a front clip up grade and he said he had to do that


I did mine that way, however someone said you can just change the mounts for the hood latches. You might want to explore that route before spending money on the new core support. I know the height of the core support is the same, the only differences I see is that the mount for the hood latch and possibly the way the new headlights mount. Try it out and let us know what you come up with.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm really curious about the process....Did you stretch the doors back some or did they remain the same as a 4 door?



CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 373687
> View attachment 373688
> View attachment 373682
> View attachment 373680


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I'm really curious about the process....Did you stretch the doors back some or did they remain the same as a 4 door?


the doors are streched.....nice work not really diggin the paint...i think a solid color would have done that car alot more justis...the work on it is very nice....


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> the doors are streched.....nice work not really diggin the paint...i think a solid color would have done that car alot more justis...the work on it is very nice....


aaaaaalot of work went into that car. Makes me appreciate my 4 doors when I think about it.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> the doors are streched.....nice work not really diggin the paint...i think a solid color would have done that car alot more justis...the work on it is very nice....


 I like them with stock paint, had my green one candy and hated it because chips can't be fixed..... I'll leave candies for big bodies....


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> screw the haters , hows it goin


 Good perro, just doing upgrades to my ride don't want to have it the same all the time.


----------



## F$#KADONK! (Oct 20, 2011)

*98 T0WN CAR*

this is my new project its a 98 with 62,000 miles black with grey guts super clean 14 sevens on it. lookin to juice it up


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Good perro, just doing upgrades to my ride don't want to have it the same all the time.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


wow i love that


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

F$#KADONK! said:


> this is my new project its a 98 with 62,000 miles black with grey guts super clean 14 sevens on it. lookin to juice it up
> 
> View attachment 380646


:cheesy: short and sweet


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> I like them with stock paint, had my green one candy and hated it because chips can't be fixed..... I'll leave candies for big bodies....


X2 STOCK PAINT much easier to take care of im leaving mine stock and just putting candy and pearl on 2 strip patterns on the car and thats just enough to me


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

.TODD said:


> X2 STOCK PAINT much easier to take care of im leaving mine stock and just putting candy and pearl on 2 strip patterns on the car and thats just enough to me


 Post pics when your done with it dawg.....


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Post pics when your done with it dawg.....


WAD UP DAWG :wave:... LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THE LIC...


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> WAD UP DAWG :wave:... LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THE LIC...


 Almost dawgy ill pm you perro...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> Post pics when your done with it dawg.....


will post what i plan too do in the club thread homie


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 381660
> View attachment 381658
> View attachment 381659


nice homie


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

you change the color i see


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Luxury! Might be up for sale soon gotta step my "GAME" up . I gotta make some improvements, you know, I see you doin yo thang over there:thumbsup:!


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah I made some changes here and there, but "THE GAME' is still the same, yeah dat!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

drockone619 said:


> Thanks Luxury! Might be up for sale soon gotta step my "GAME" up . I gotta make some improvements, you know, I see you doin yo thang over there:thumbsup:!


 Looks clean dawg, much props. Im doing what I can here dawg you know.


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

NICE LINCS OUT THERE WUTS GOOD STREET STYLE FL, and these are a few of my ride that i found from some homies that took flicks, PURO ORGULLO FLA,


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

we r doin good homie I have another t.c comin out very soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Thread InformationThere are currently 18 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 16 guests)tru2thagame PAT-RICKDam. Wtf


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Wood up tc homies,,,,,,,


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

here she is in the sun, cant wait for new years day............


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> here she is in the sun, cant wait for new years day............


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> here she is in the sun, cant wait for new years day............


 Trade you front end........looking good Edwin


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> here she is in the sun, cant wait for new years day............


there she is ladies and gentleman the newest lowrider you can buy and still be traditional whats gonna happen when lincoln steps it up again :shocked:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

.TODD said:


> there she is ladies and gentleman the newest lowrider you can buy and still be traditional whats gonna happen when lincoln steps it up again :shocked:


They stopped making the Towncar actually. The last Town Car rolled off the assembly line on August 29, 2011


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> They stopped making the Towncar actually. The last Town Car rolled off the assembly line on August 29, 2011


THATS A VERY SAD STATEMENT TOM


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Interesting.....

Lincoln is also believed to be preparing a true Town Car successor on a rear-wheel drive platform to rival the Mercedes S-Class and BMW 7-series.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Interesting.....
> 
> Lincoln is also believed to be preparing a true Town Car successor on a rear-wheel drive platform to rival the Mercedes S-Class and BMW 7-series.


Not to be a negative nelly but I could imagine how crazy expensive and the lack of frame those cars are going to be.


----------



## F$#KADONK! (Oct 20, 2011)

this is my project let me know what you think system,blacked out tail lights and 14 sevens so far paint and vinyl top coming soon. 62,000 miles when i bought it. real low miles for a 98 tc.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

F$#KADONK! said:


> this is my project let me know what you think system,blacked out tail lights and 14 sevens so far paint and vinyl top coming soon. 62,000 miles when i bought it. real low miles for a 98 tc.
> View attachment 385223
> View attachment 385224
> View attachment 385225


 Looks good


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

i broke this a arm this week man was i lucky it happened as soon as i got home, and a homeboy had an extra set that wer extended and straped an inch so i thru those on, 

heres were it broke








heres the lean with the one inch extension and the ball joint extender at the furthest set of holes to see wut itll look like....









...but it was way to much for me so i just went to the one inch a arm and stock balljoint with no extender


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i was lookin at mine the other day and thats where it is bending....so yea its about to break.....no rollin it till i have time to fix it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

OUTHOPU was wrapping these...he wrapped a set for me a little while back


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i was lookin at mine the other day and thats where it is bending....so yea its about to break.....no rollin it till i have time to fix it


yea bro i didnt even think it was bc they have that area bent to that style shape of the stock, but yea man im definatly gunna go with some stock extended arms thatll be straped up, as of now i have some 1 inch extended ones that are just reinforced on the top side w stock bjs, i also noticed i hot a but more lock up with those than with the bj extender w stock arms.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> OUTHOPU was wrapping these...he wrapped a set for me a little while back


outhopu is a badass mofuka i cked his builds, straight sickness right there...do u have any pics of them


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

F$#KADONK! said:


> this is my project let me know what you think system,blacked out tail lights and 14 sevens so far paint and vinyl top coming soon. 62,000 miles when i bought it. real low miles for a 98 tc.
> 
> View attachment 385223
> View attachment 385224
> View attachment 385225


Damn thats clean bro, is it juiced?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Anyone have pics of the blue majestic one with the murals......


----------



## ZIGZAGJIM (May 22, 2011)




----------



## ZIGZAGJIM (May 22, 2011)




----------



## ZIGZAGJIM (May 22, 2011)




----------



## ZIGZAGJIM (May 22, 2011)




----------



## F$#KADONK! (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks homie


----------



## F$#KADONK! (Oct 20, 2011)

not yet homie i got the air ride off so it sits pretty low. i gotta get my paper to buy my setup and the steel to do the frame


----------



## F$#KADONK! (Oct 20, 2011)

man that is clean i like the top i wanna get a top done on mine soon. your striping is clean to


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

what did you have to do to make it seat 3


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

ZIGZAGJIM said:


> View attachment 385452


 Nice ride homie ttt


----------



## JasonVoorhees (Oct 16, 2011)

DELGADO58 said:


>


:run:


----------



## ZIGZAGJIM (May 22, 2011)

:yes: thanks home boy


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks gee


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> Trade you front end........looking good Edwin


gracias nene


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

.TODD said:


> there she is ladies and gentleman the newest lowrider you can buy and still be traditional whats gonna happen when lincoln steps it up again :shocked:


Thanks dawg, putting it down for GOODTIMES all day............... on them 72 spoke DAYTONS


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> thanks gee


uffin:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> outhopu is a badass mofuka i cked his builds, straight sickness right there...do u have any pics of them


ILL LOOK....HES A CLOSE FRIEND OF MINE.....VERY GOOD AT WHAT HE DOES 

HERES HIS BUILD OF THEM 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/218863-95-up-towncar-uppers-i-m-doing.html


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i had to roll it yesterday....it looked to good


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> Thanks dawg, putting it down for GOODTIMES all day............... on them 72 spoke DAYTONS


period.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> Anyone have pics of the blue majestic one with the murals......


Anyone


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

leomajestics said:


> View attachment 386378
> View attachment 386379


THATS THAT BIG ''M" HEAT RIGHT THERE ....CLEANEST LINCOLN IN THE BUILDIN IN VEGAS....WAY TO REP HOMIE


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

What's good slim.... Your car looking good homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> What's good slim.... Your car looking good homie


thanks bro...was trying to have it repainted by the show on the 20th..... but i dont wanna put sic713 and myself (he paints and i cut and buff) in a bad spot so we thought it would be best if we left it alone till after the show


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> i broke this a arm this week man was i lucky it happened as soon as i got home, and a homeboy had an extra set that wer extended and straped an inch so i thru those on,
> 
> heres were it broke
> 
> ...


:wow: U SHULDA LOCKED IT UP WIT DA EXTENDER TO C HOW HIGH IT GOT WHILE LIFTED OR WUZ DAT LIFTED??....MAN U WUDA LITERATLY BEEN FLAT ON DA RIM IF U WUDA 3 WHEELED IT,,,,REWELD THEM AND BOX THEM IN SO ULL HAVE SPARES


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

ZIGZAGJIM said:


> View attachment 385448


Ride is bad ass! seen it in person!


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Where them Pics of THem Setups AT?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

anyone got pics of tc with booty kit


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thanks bro...was trying to have it repainted by the show on the 20th..... but i dont wanna put sic713 and myself (he paints and i cut and buff) in a bad spot so we thought it would be best if we left it alone till after the show


thats wutts up gee, i should be out soon too dawg just doing some more work to it........... i got a bet going with a homie, cant wait to put it back on them streets......


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> :wow: U SHULDA LOCKED IT UP WIT DA EXTENDER TO C HOW HIGH IT GOT WHILE LIFTED OR WUZ DAT LIFTED??....MAN U WUDA LITERATLY BEEN FLAT ON DA RIM IF U WUDA 3 WHEELED IT,,,,REWELD THEM AND BOX THEM IN SO ULL HAVE SPARES


it was a lil lifted but not all the way up it looks kool but idk i wasnt feeling the look to much being that mines a daily


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Upgrading from my 96 Town car to A 99TC, Cant wait to get started on _it!


















_


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## ZIGZAGJIM (May 22, 2011)




----------



## ZIGZAGJIM (May 22, 2011)

View attachment 388847


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

ZIGZAGJIM said:


> View attachment 388846


Nice setup homie..


----------



## ZIGZAGJIM (May 22, 2011)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

just got this one today.....I had 2 96's before always been a fan of the 95-97 style but I'm lovin this one!!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Got this flicks from other topic...


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

ZIGZAGJIM said:


> View attachment 388846


That setup is clean as hell, Who did it?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Standards? WTF.....


Afterlife said:


> Got this flicks from other topic...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Standards? WTF.....


u beat me to it but the reast of the car is badass


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Afterlife said:


> Got this flicks from other topic...


dammmm that's killing the game right there.........


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

so let me get this straight.........to run 13's you have to do a spindle swap?.......and is there anyway to not have the trac/abs lights come on on 13's.....I dont want my car to look like a christmas tree inside, and taking bulbs out is not happening for me


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

5DEUCE said:


> so let me get this straight.........to run 13's you have to do a spindle swap?.......and is there anyway to not have the trac/abs lights come on on 13's.....I dont want my car to look like a christmas tree inside, and taking bulbs out is not happening for me


the ford taurus breaks are smaller they may fit and keep the spindle stock


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

.TODD said:


> the ford taurus breaks are smaller they may fit and keep the spindle stock


 But I have read on here that because of more revolutions on the smaller wheel the sensor sends a wrong message and it effects your abs/trac control system, anyone have this issue?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

5DEUCE said:


> But I have read on here that because of more revolutions on the smaller wheel the sensor sends a wrong message and it effects your abs/trac control system, anyone have this issue?


JUZ DO DA SPINDAL SWAP AND AND PUT BLACK TAPE OVER THE LIGHT:biggrin: SOMTIN I WUD DO


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> JUZ DO DA SPINDAL SWAP AND AND PUT BLACK TAPE OVER THE LIGHT:biggrin: SOMTIN I WUD DO


EASIER TO PULL THE BULB! LOL


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> EASIER TO PULL THE BULB! LOL


LOL


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> JUZ DO DA SPINDAL SWAP AND AND PUT BLACK TAPE OVER THE LIGHT:biggrin: SOMTIN I WUD DO


or get the spindal from a 93 and up like me with abs sensors show and nothing will show up on the dash except for trac control but thats only wen i take off and u can just hit the switch in the glove box for that to be shut off


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> or get the spindal from a 93 and up like me with abs sensors show and nothing will show up on the dash except for trac control but thats only wen i take off and u can just hit the switch in the glove box for that to be shut off


:shocked::worship::biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> :shocked::worship::biggrin:


 :h5:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> :h5:


:yes:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> or get the spindal from a 93 and up like me with abs sensors show and nothing will show up on the dash except for trac control but thats only wen i take off and u can just hit the switch in the glove box for that to be shut off


I know of people putting 97 style caliper and rotors, lines and bearings with no issues but that's on 14's but not sure with 13's


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Have 13s with a 93 spindles and no lights. I'm not sure why people are getting lights.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for all your responses and tips fellas!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Sup Towncar Ryders


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> u beat me to it but the reast of the car is badass


Agreed!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Post up some more towncars homies


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

It's on


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Love it


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

A&M-Custom said:


>


Nice color.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

i was out today.:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DUBB-C said:


> i was out today.:biggrin:


Nice


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Nice


Thanks Bro, took da Family out to Elgin for one last cruise on sunday.:biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

A&M-Custom said:


>


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DUBB-C said:


> Thanks Bro, took da Family out to Elgin for one last cruise on sunday.:biggrin:


It's always nice to have the family roll ones in awhile....


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> It's always nice to have the family roll ones in awhile....


:wave:qvooooo edwin


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :wave:qvooooo edwin


What's good big dawg, its been dead here homie, get yourself a Lincoln again dawg. We need to keep this topic up.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> What's good big dawg, its been dead here homie, get yourself a Lincoln again dawg. We need to keep this topic up.


yes aggreed


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> What's good big dawg, its been dead here homie, get yourself a Lincoln again dawg. We need to keep this topic up.


i prob will get another linc chit i regret on gettin rid of my ,mine but hey gotta start fresh


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yep


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

It rained and I got in my car my floor board is wet anybody know y I got a 02 Lincoln


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Joker903 said:


> It rained and I got in my car my floor board is wet anybody know y I got a 02 Lincoln


Yup make sure all your drain holes are clear in your cowl area (under the windshield wipers), start from there and let me know what you come up with. Off the top of my head I believe theres a total of three drains. One on each side one towards the middle. Its got a rubber flap on them.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> i prob will get another linc chit i regret on gettin rid of my ,mine but hey gotta start fresh


I HEAR YOU DAWG.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yep


NICE DAWG.....


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Throw back


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011*
*WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

**SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LETS ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Yup make sure all your drain holes are clear in your cowl area (under the windshield wipers), start from there and let me know what you come up with. Off the top of my head I believe theres a total of three drains. One on each side one towards the middle. Its got a rubber flap on them.


Thanks homie ill check it today and hola bak


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Yup make sure all your drain holes are clear in your cowl area (under the windshield wipers), start from there and let me know what you come up with. Off the top of my head I believe theres a total of three drains. One on each side one towards the middle. Its got a rubber flap on them.


Well I checked it and it was clean looks good so I don't know wut else to check homie


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

LUXURYKING said:


> Throw back


dammm


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup guys....got a question....my foot pedal adjustment don't work, when I press the switch on the dash I hear clicking but no action, any idea what it could be?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

5DEUCE said:


> Sup guys....got a question....my foot pedal adjustment don't work, when I press the switch on the dash I hear clicking but no action, any idea what it could be?



foot peddle adjustment for e brake???


----------



## Ruben33rd (May 30, 2009)

Joker903 said:


> Well I checked it and it was clean looks good so I don't know wut else to check homie


Found these suggestions under "wet floor"... *
"REMOVED BLACK PLASTIC LEAF/RODENT GAURD & RAN WATER IN LEFT CORNER ON BODY--SAW LEAK INSIDE AC BOX-NOT A WINDSHIELD LEAK--*
-GASKET BETWEEN AC BOX & BODY LEAKING INTO BOX & ONTO CARPET BELOW GLOVE BOX ON PASSENGER SIDE--REMOVED SCREWS--LIFTED PLASTIC--APPLIED SILICONE SEALANT TO GASKET & REPLACED ALL---LEAK GONE---GUD LUK---RUDY IN LA.3-17-05" and "dealer said that this is a common issue with TC. There is a air supply intake for the A/C system that can develop a leak at the gasket. The water will run down inside the door and soak the passenger carpet. They fixed it the first trip and I have not had any problems since


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Joker903 said:


> Well I checked it and it was clean looks good so I don't know wut else to check homie


Its the seal under the drain pan were the intake vent is. Take the cover off unbolt the pan and silicone around the intake and put it back together. If you needs some pictures let me know


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ElProfeJose said:


> foot peddle adjustment for e brake???


No some tc had a option for adjustable pedals like on ford trucks


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> No some tc had a option for adjustable pedals like on ford trucks


Yeah that's what it is


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

5DEUCE said:


> Yeah that's what it is


I have never personaly delt with those but I would think you would replace the assembly or the motor to fix that


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Its the seal under the drain pan were the intake vent is. Take the cover off unbolt the pan and silicone around the intake and put it back together. If you needs some pictures let me know


I would appreciat if u could send me sum pics so I can get a better idea thanks homie


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I have never personaly delt with those but I would think you would replace the assembly or the motor to fix that


I'm not sure if there is a relay or something for it tho


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Joker903 said:


> I would appreciat if u could send me sum pics so I can get a better idea thanks homie


 If the links dont work let me know I'm doing this from my phone.
http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h267/61impalaon3/?action=view&current=P1010047.jpg
http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h267/61impalaon3/?action=view&current=P1010046.jpg
http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h267/61impalaon3/?action=view&current=P1010045-1.jpg
http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h267/61impalaon3/?action=view&current=P1010044-1.jpg


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

big m


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

leomajestics said:


> big m
> View attachment 395398


niceeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

leomajestics said:


> big m
> View attachment 395398


This Towncar is HARD. Major props with this one! How did this car do in Vegas?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

leomajestics said:


> big m
> View attachment 395398


Thats nice


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> This Towncar is HARD. Major props with this one! How did this car do in Vegas?


2nd luxury semi


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks everyone for the compliments:thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

3500 NO FRONT PUMP OR BATTS


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

So If I'm running 14's I dont need to grind or do the spindle swap on my 99?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

pitbull166 said:


> So If I'm running 14's I dont need to grind or do the spindle swap on my 99?


GRIND STILL


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


>


Sicc ass picture chinaman..... Wence got down


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


>


Clean as phuk!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


That's the homies looking clean.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yep I like his more then mine...awsome color choice


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yep I like his more then mine...awsome color choice


There both clean dawg, some of my favorites


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

LUXURYKING said:


> There both clean dawg, some of my favorites


Thanks dawg.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

QUOTE=lowblackee;14533357]
View attachment 361327
View attachment 361328
View attachment 361329
View attachment 361330
View attachment 361331
View attachment 361332
View attachment 361333
[/QUOTE]
For sale 98 tc


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


>


LOOKING REAL GOOD CHINA MAN ...


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

CAN ANYONE HELP ME IM TRYING TO FIND OUT HOW TO PUT A FULL A-ARM IN THE FRONT AND FROM WHAT DOES THE ARM COME FROM?????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> GRIND STILL


And lots of it.


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

FOR SALE$$


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

lowblackee said:


> FOR SALE$$




:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

Rick80 said:


> CAN ANYONE HELP ME IM TRYING TO FIND OUT HOW TO PUT A FULL A-ARM IN THE FRONT AND FROM WHAT DOES THE ARM COME FROM?????


cadi arms bolt right up, you do have to take the bushings out of the stock town car arms the arms really dont need to be extended as they are they seem to be 1 inch longer so if you just put the arm on it would be as if you extended the stock towncar arm a inch if you chain the arms at a normal lifted hight you will be fine running stock caddy arm. you have to move the ball joint pocket out a bit and use upper ball joint off of a 96 chevy 1500


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> LOOKING REAL GOOD CHINA MAN ...


REPPIN THE 818 WITH THIS BEAUTY, THX FOR THE LOVE :thumbsup:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yep I like his more then mine...awsome color choice


Both cars were looking good at Los Magn. Show


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank s bro


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> [/QU
> 
> yooo wht size moon u workin with iin thee back?:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> TTT


Sup dawg..


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

Anybody wants to buy a clean as lincoln tc low miles dros. Pinstrip n air brush.. im asking 8k throw me a nunber if ur interested i may take it...


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: clean T.C


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DeeLoc said:


>


i luv it....#1 in my book


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i luv it....#1 in my book


X2 cleanest one yet.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Coming soon, new pictures of my lincoln with its new patterns on roof by Doc!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Big nene 1 said:


> Coming soon, new pictures of my lincoln with its new patterns on roof by Doc!


:worship:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :drama:


Sup dawg


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> Sup dawg


post pics of ur ride!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> post pics of ur ride!


Sup dawgy we good for the first


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> Sup dawgy we good for the first


For sure come thru.....


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> For sure come thru.....


Aight,that's wutts up dawgy.....


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

See ya on the first


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## F$#KADONK! (Oct 20, 2011)

its finally not ganna rain for a few days got the linco cleaned up


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

question............anybody know if a 1999 body would drop right on to a 1997 frame?


----------



## ricardohpmajestics (May 5, 2007)

HERE ITS MINE COMING OUT FOR NEW YEARS


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: T T T for the lincs


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

we have these forsale


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

leomajestics said:


> :nicoderm:


ttt


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

Lady TNT said:


> we have these forsale
> View attachment 401387
> View attachment 401388
> View attachment 401389


How much n location?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DELGADO58 said:


>


Is that box for sale or going in a car?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

leomajestics said:


> :nicoderm:


What install kit did you use for the deck?


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

ricardohpmajestics said:


> View attachment 400918
> View attachment 400921
> View attachment 400924
> HERE ITS MINE COMING OUT FOR NEW YEARS


nice:biggrin:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Japan


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

WUTTS GOOD LINCOLN HOMIES? TOWNCARS TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

F$#KADONK! said:


> its finally not ganna rain for a few days got the linco cleaned up
> View attachment 400687
> View attachment 400689
> View attachment 400690


Hey player your car looks gangster!!! U should consider blacking out your head lights too. I did it to my BMW 7 ser. It looks phat.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

low4ever said:


> Japan


Classy


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## ricardohpmajestics (May 5, 2007)

DUBB-C said:


> nice:biggrin:


 thanks bro


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


Sick picture dawg,thanks


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


GT up


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Sick picture dawg,thanks


:wave::wave:qvvoooooooooo edwin


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

...TTT...


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :wave::wave:qvvoooooooooo edwin


What's good dawgy?? Been busy with the new baby dawg no time for Lincoln right now


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Big nene 1 said:


> Is that box for sale or going in a car?











No not for sale,


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> What's good dawgy?? Been busy with the new baby dawg no time for Lincoln right now


orale congrats bro , primero la fam y luego el carro


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Lady TNT said:


> we have these forsale
> View attachment 401387
> View attachment 401388
> View attachment 401389


 what the price


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> orale congrats bro , primero la fam y luego el carro


Yes sir, priority first,then my ride. Any luck with finding a Lincoln? Ill sell u mine?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


That's wutts up nice front end homie.....


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THANKS BRO ITS BEEN A LONG ROAD TRYEN TO GET IT TOGETHER STILL GOT SHIT TO DO BUT ITS GETTING CLOSER


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THANKS BRO ITS BEEN A LONG ROAD TRYEN TO GET IT TOGETHER STILL GOT SHIT TO DO BUT ITS GETTING CLOSER


I feel you dawg best decision I made was to update it.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT double post


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Yes sir, priority first,then my ride. Any luck with finding a Lincoln? Ill sell u mine?


orale thnks for the offe im broke right now ,got me a blazer n ordered parts for it already


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


Looks simple ,but clean at the same time .love that front end


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> GT up


i second that


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


Lookin good big homie


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Lookin good big homie


THANKS HOMIE TRYEN TO GET LIKE YOU


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> TTT double post


WAD UP DAWG :wave:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> WAD UP DAWG :wave:


Wutt's good my boy, can't wait to see your towncar ooooweeee........


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

keola808 said:


> question............anybody know if a 1999 body would drop right on to a 1997 frame?


yes it will


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Oo, is that the extended one, I forget the name...


250 Game said:


> View attachment 403406


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Wutt's good my boy, can't wait to see your towncar ooooweeee........


Tell me about it Dawg its been a long time ...cant wait for it to be done hno:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> Tell me about it Dawg its been a long time ...cant wait for it to be done hno:


Gonna kill'em.......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

leomajestics said:


>


I need that poster


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Just finish my roof now to the hood for more murals


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> Just finish my roof now to the hood for more murals


POST PICS HOMIE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> POST PICS HOMIE


Don't know how from my phone


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Sup Towncar family.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Let's see if this works...

http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww348/sharky510/NzhkNjg1ZDEuanBn.jpg


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

http://s734.photobucket.com/albums/ww348/sharky510/?action=view&current=NzhkNjg1ZDEuanBn.jpg


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

<a href="http://s734.photobucket.com/albums/ww348/sharky510/?action=view&current=NzhkNjg1ZDEuanBn.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww348/sharky510/NzhkNjg1ZDEuanBn.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## F$#KADONK! (Oct 20, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey player your car looks gangster!!! U should consider blacking out your head lights too. I did it to my BMW 7 ser. It looks phat.


thanks homie i have considered blacking the head lights not sure yet.


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

A PIC OF THE MURAL THAT I HAVE IN THE PASSENGER AIRBAG... OF COURSE TAKEN BY DREAM ON...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Sup Towncar family.


WAD UP DAWG...READY FOR THE FIRST


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


>


WOW


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## F$#KADONK! (Oct 20, 2011)

sharky_510 said:


>


one of the nicest town car i have seen much props homie


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

F$#KADONK! said:


> one of the nicest town car i have seen much props homie


Thanks homie.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DANNY 805 said:


> A PIC OF THE MURAL THAT I HAVE IN THE PASSENGER AIRBAG... OF COURSE TAKEN BY DREAM ON...


were you goin for beyonce? if so nice job its right on


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

sharky_510 said:


>


:wow: damn impressive real nice


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

sharky_510 said:


>


NICEEEEEEE :thumbsup:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


>


Daaaam it! A Homie your linc came out bad A$$.


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

.TODD said:


> were you goin for beyonce? if so nice job its right on


Thanks bro... n no she's just a random girl


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

sharky_510 said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

nice ride bro


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks homies.


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> WAD UP DAWG...READY FOR THE FIRST


Oohhh yeahhh we was dippin today at out toy drive


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

Forl sale. New asking price $7500 low miles 75k original


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


>


 man ya killin da game with this one


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

the more i see these rides the more im thinking about getting me one, what are the pros and cons on these. looking at a 99 towncar. thanks


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

spook said:


> the more i see these rides the more im thinking about getting me one, what are the pros and cons on these. looking at a 99 towncar. thanks


scroll through the lincoln thread in the hydraulics section, pretty much has all the probs the towncar has. I was pretty prepared when I got mine.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

sharky_510 said:


>



Nice:biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Oohhh yeahhh we was dippin today at out toy drive


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

new murals on my hood


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Almost done with the makeover on my lincoln


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i believe there may be an 07 on deck....out of LA be on the lookout


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

my roof patterns


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nene that lincoln is on point homie....... keep it up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

last picture before the makeover


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

wishing all tc owners n clubs A MERRY XMAS n god bless all :rimshot:


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

Big nene 1 said:


> my first sunday out


did u take the chrome pieces off to leaf it? looks good homie ....


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I did all my moldings in leafing


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i believe there may be an 07 on deck....out of LA be on the lookout


Who?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Ray.p07towncar ....he has pics of the build in the 2003-2009 topic....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

sharky_510 said:


>


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

Big nene 1 said:


> I did all my moldings in leafing


my question was did u take them off to do the job? or did u leaf them on the car? :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

You can or u can leave them on....if u take them off its gonna be a bitch getting them back on without damaging the leafing


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

Big nene 1 said:


> I did all my moldings in leafing


Can u xplain how u did it pls.. Did u have to clear them?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

yea thats it, im getting a towncar,all these pics give me motivation. 98 to 2001 is what im looking for. just a few questions.
with 13s on a stock ride what is the clearance?
also i like loud pipes, has anyone put on glasspaks?
what is the difference between signature series and other models.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

NENE THAT TRIM LOOK CLEAN AS FUK IM DOIN MINE FOR SURE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

spook said:


> yea thats it, im getting a towncar,all these pics give me motivation. 98 to 2001 is what im looking for. just a few questions.with 13s on a stock ride what is the clearance?also i like loud pipes, has anyone put on glasspaks?what is the difference between signature series and other models.


i have magnaflows on mine... its not loud but has a low rumble to it when u get on it.....sounds nice....i think so


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

turyloko said:


> Can u xplain how u did it pls.. Did u have to clear them?


u do have to clear them....if u dont they will change color


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> NENE THAT TRIM LOOK CLEAN AS FUK IM DOIN MINE FOR SURE


Thanks


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

not sure if these would work but i used them on my glasshouse and they cleared the brake calipers with no problems.(see pic) some say its unsafe but i used them for years with hydros lay and play. i would rather use these than to grind my calipers and reduce the length of lug nuts from basic spacers.


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> u do have to clear them....if u dont they will change color


orale thanx homie....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

spook said:


> not sure if these would work but i used them on my glasshouse and they cleared the brake calipers with no problems.(see pic) some say its unsafe but i used them for years with hydros lay and play. i would rather use these than to grind my calipers and reduce the length of lug nuts from basic spacers.


Adaptors will work....but on a towncar the wheels will stick out a lot.....but for what Ur gonna spend on those u can go get a spindal swap...from the local picknpull


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

merry xmas tc riders


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ill be looking at a silver 98 tc tomorrow. hope its as clean as some of these posted rides.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Mine may be up for sale soon......I want a white one with tan insides so I been looking


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Mine may be up for sale soon......I want a white one with tan insides so I been looking


I dig those too!


----------



## Joker903 (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody know d site for d cowl hood or wer I can get more info cause wen it rains my floor board keeps getting wet


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I dig those too!


If u got a white one with tan interior and sum cash we can work sumthin out...03-up mileage is not important....this one has 289k.....still runs strong....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

No pearl I need a solid white....interior needs to be in good shape


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> If u got a white one with tan interior and sum cash we can work sumthin out...03-up mileage is not important....this one has 289k.....still runs strong....


DAM,,MILEAGE IS ALWAYS IMPORTANT TO ME UNLESS ITS A 90S BELOW,,BUT I NOTICE LINCOLNS ALWAYS LAST ALOTTA MILES


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

turyloko said:


> my question was did u take them off to do the job? or did u leaf them on the car? :dunno:


You can do them on, just need to b careful when you apply the glue correct


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM,,MILEAGE IS ALWAYS IMPORTANT TO ME UNLESS ITS A 90S BELOW,,BUT I NOTICE LINCOLNS ALWAYS LAST ALOTTA MILES


THE CAR WAS A AIRPORT CAR FROM A LIMO COMPANY IN DALLAS...GLOVEBOX WAS FULL OF OIL CHANGES AND A FEW TRANNY FLUSHES a rearend flush.....all maintinence was done pretty much on time....the intake has been changed also....I'm gonna do the coil packs this weekend...ac/heater works has heated seats also and I can put it on the freeway and do 90 ......and it hot and quick on the switch


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> THE CAR WAS A AIRPORT CAR FROM A LIMO COMPANY IN DALLAS...GLOVEBOX WAS FULL OF OIL CHANGES AND A FEW TRANNY FLUSHES a rearend flush.....all maintinence was done pretty much on time....the intake has been changed also....I'm gonna do the coil packs this weekend...ac/heater works has heated seats also and I can put it on the freeway and do 90 ......and it hot and quick on the switch


 IM LOOKIN INTO GETTIN A TC LATA ON,,I HADA 98 BUT I KEPT IT ALL STOCK,,,THEY LOOK CLEAN ASS FUCK WIT DA NEWER FRONT


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

question.. im looking at a 98 tc the owner said if you let the car sit a few days the rear airbags go down, is that commom or some kind of leak. easy repair ?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Sumthing is leaking....might be the bags....


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Mine may be up for sale soon......I want a white one with tan insides so I been looking


LET ME SELL THIS BIG BODY SO I CAN SNATCH IT UP HOW MUCH YOU ASKIN?


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

Trying to pick up this 98 once I sell my burban


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

*i just got a 98 town car. i want to put 14x7's but i've been told that grind down the break caliper or do a whole spindle swap. do i have to do swap or are there 14x7's made for this car to keep 'em for hitting the caliper.*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

mrsinecle said:


> *i just got a 98 town car. i want to put 14x7's but i've been told that grind down the break caliper or do a whole spindle swap. do i have to do swap or are there 14x7's made for this car to keep 'em for hitting the caliper.*


yes.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM,,MILEAGE IS ALWAYS IMPORTANT TO ME UNLESS ITS A 90S BELOW,,BUT I NOTICE LINCOLNS ALWAYS LAST ALOTTA MILES


x2 still goin strong 209 plus


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

.TODD said:


> yes.



yes i have to do swap or yes they 14x7s that dont hit the caliper?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

mrsinecle said:


> yes i have to do swap or yes they 14x7s that dont hit the caliper?


yes you need to do he swap... why would u think they make 14x7's to specifically fitlincolns? lol say that out loud... sounds silly dont it?...


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> yes you need to do he swap... why would u think they make 14x7's to specifically fitlincolns? lol say that out loud... sounds silly dont it?...



i had homeboy who had a 99 lincoln and when he put the 14s on , they didn't the caliper.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

mrsinecle said:


> i had homeboy who had a 99 lincoln and when he put the 14s on , they didn't the caliper.


HE GRINDED DOWN DA CALIPER


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks for the help everybody!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

i miss my old linc ,might do another later on


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ChocolateThriller said:


> LET ME SELL THIS BIG BODY SO I CAN SNATCH IT UP HOW MUCH YOU ASKIN?


call me and we will talk 281-772-2607


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

mrsinecle said:


> *i just got a 98 town car. i want to put 14x7's but i've been told that grind down the break caliper or do a whole spindle swap. do i have to do swap or are there 14x7's made for this car to keep 'em for hitting the caliper.*


I got 14's on mine. I just grind down the calipers.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

anyone know of any shallow double din decks that will fit these cars without cutting any duct work?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

5DEUCE said:


> anyone know of any shallow double din decks that will fit these cars without cutting any duct work?


I don't think so!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

mrsinecle said:


> *i just got a 98 town car. i want to put 14x7's but i've been told that grind down the break caliper or do a whole spindle swap. do i have to do swap or are there 14x7's made for this car to keep 'em for hitting the caliper.*


Grind the caliper or you can get 95-97 style hubs calipers rotors and flex hoses and they will fit with no mods


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Whats the best kind of ball joints for the lowers...?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

sharky_510 said:


> I got 14's on mine. I just grind down the calipers.


i aint griden shit down that makes me stop


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Grinding the calipers is not a bad thing.....u are only shaving metal off the top....not cutting chunks of metal off..the part u are grinding is like 2 to 3 1/2 inches thick u only should have to shave half an inch....I did that to the caprice and I had 1 aluminum spacer on each side ....never an issue


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

What it doooooo my TC people


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

My 99 Lincoln driven daily.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

Alrite im having a problem with my t.c.it seems like two weeks ago it would make a like a little rattle sound when i would turn my car on but i didnt think to much of it then it started getting louder then after awhile it would do it when i would park or stop at a red light and now when it starts to rattle it gets hard to turn the wheel.any ideas o nwhat it could be?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

KILLA G said:


> Alrite im having a problem with my t.c.it seems like two weeks ago it would make a like a little rattle sound when i would turn my car on but i didnt think to much of it then it started getting louder then after awhile it would do it when i would park or stop at a red light and now when it starts to rattle it gets hard
> to turn the wheel.any ideas o nwhat it could be?


Maybe ur steering pump!


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

chevyboy57 said:


> My 99 Lincoln driven daily.


Nice


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

second 2none eddie said:


>



*NICE TOWN CARS. CANT WAIT TO START BUILDING MINE.*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

second 2none eddie said:


>


nice lincs


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

chevyboy57 said:


> My 99 Lincoln driven daily.


clean


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Nice


:wave::wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just picked up a 99 town car cartier. drove 3 hrs to houston bought it and drove it home. ran like a champ.


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

spook said:


> just picked up a 99 town car cartier. drove 3 hrs to houston bought it and drove it home. ran like a champ.


congrats on the new Lincoln.what you gonna do to it first.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ganna pressure wash the undercarriage paint it a gloss black than slap some 13s on ut, for now


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

cant type for shit this morning, haha still hungover


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

spook said:


> cant type for shit this morning, haha still hungover


Lmfao.me toooo


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 414924
> View attachment 414925


nice linc


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 414921
> View attachment 414922
> View attachment 414923


:thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 414924
> View attachment 414925


tell my ***** ivan i said wus up


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> tell my ***** ivan i said wus up


i will.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/v/kHAsVtmDOEY


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

T T T


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

sharky_510 said:


>


looks nice homie


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

sharky_510 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I saw pics of bloody money on facebook


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


:thumbsup: That bish is clean


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


vicious that rear end setup is gonna be just like mine nasty


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BIG "I" REPPIN


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yeeeeeeeeeeeepppp thanks brotha


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


thats big johns car GOODTIMES CC


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

posted on the first with the new look


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


GT status......


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

.TODD said:


> thats big johns car GOODTIMES CC


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

It don't stop!


----------



## DANEMCINIS69 (Nov 15, 2010)

looks real Nice Spook.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Big nene 1 said:


> It don't stop!
> View attachment 416551


it dont


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> GT status......


ALL DAY EVERY DAY CANT WAIT TILL ITS MY TURN I GET MINE WHERE I WANT IT GT


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> It don't stop!
> View attachment 416551


Looks good Nene


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

what PSI do you guys run on 13s? 40-45?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

spook said:


> what PSI do you guys run on 13s? 40-45?


80ps1


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

scooby said:


> View attachment 417679


:cheesy: that looks great homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

spook said:


> what PSI do you guys run on 13s? 40-45?


60psi


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

.TODD said:


> ALL DAY EVERY DAY CANT WAIT TILL ITS MY TURN I GET MINE WHERE I WANT IT GT


Soon Goodtimer......


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

So I go to start my car up this morning and it sounds like its gonna turn on but it turns rite off and now it just keeps doing it


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Big nene 1 said:


> It don't stop!
> View attachment 416551



Looks good Nene! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

scooby said:


> View attachment 417679


Looks really nice. Did you just use urethane paint for the interior color match?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

comming soon


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeeeeeeeep


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

Well I fixed the problem that was wrong with my car and now it seems like its not getting power to it.when i turn it on it idles really low and if i go to push the gas to hard it cuts off it drives ok when its on the road but when im stop it does the same and the lights get dim when it starts to idle low again.any suggestions


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

KILLA G said:


> Well I fixed the problem that was wrong with my car and now it seems like its not getting power to it.when i turn it on it idles really low and if i go to push the gas to hard it cuts off it drives ok when its on the road but when im stop it does the same and the lights get dim when it starts to idle low again.any suggestions


I hope u fix the problem becuz im having the same one, i was told it was the idle control valve...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WELL IF I DONT GET IT CHECKED TOMORROW AFTER WORK IMA GET IT CHECKED FRIDAY SEE WHAT THEY TELL ME


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

To the top fired the lincoln family


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

do i need spacers for the rear wheels to fit 13s?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

No , they fit perfect


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

thanks nene, your ride is clean.


spook said:


> do i need spacers for the rear wheels to fit 13s?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

My baby....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

KILLA G said:


> Well I fixed the problem that was wrong with my car and now it seems like its not getting power to it.when i turn it on it idles really low and if i go to push the gas to hard it cuts off it drives ok when its on the road but when im stop it does the same and the lights get dim when it starts to idle low again.any suggestions


Its most likely the idle control valve


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone know how much of a pain of an ass it is to reforce a 98 a town car?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

mrsinecle said:


> Anyone know how much of a pain of an ass it is to reforce a 98 a town car?


No different than any another frame


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> My baby....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Big nene 1 said:


> No different than any another frame


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

KILLA G said:


> Well I fixed the problem that was wrong with my car and now it seems like its not getting power to it.when i turn it on it idles really low and if i go to push the gas to hard it cuts off it drives ok when its on the road but when im stop it does the same and the lights get dim when it starts to idle low again.any suggestions


I had the same issue when I picked up my 98. Couldn't drive it home, trailered to my house, replaced the idler control valve and i was cruising in no time.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

here she is .slapped some 13s on it, added some chrome wheel well trim.cleaned her up.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

spook said:


> here she is .slapped some 13s on it, added some chrome wheel well trim.cleaned her up.



are you running a spacer in the front?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i bought some adapters from ebay and they cleared the brake calipers no problem. 










5DEUCE said:


> are you running a spacer in the front?


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

spook said:


> i bought some adapters from ebay and they cleared the brake calipers no problem.


thats what i thought....you have any abs lights show up on your dash with the 13's?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

here is a few i seen at a local picnic yesterday


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

no abs light on.


5DEUCE said:


> thats what i thought....you have any abs lights show up on your dash with the 13's?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Goodtimes So.Cal


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Goodtimes So.Cal


se ve chingon edwin :wave:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> se ve chingon edwin :wave:


Gracias perro, just doing my part dawgy.......


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Gracias perro, just doing my part dawgy.......


:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Goodtimes So.Cal


Damn big Dawg like that:thumbsup:... looks real good...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeeeeep


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yeeeeep


THAT SHIT LOOK SO CLEAN I WANT A OLD SCHOOL BUT EVERY TIME I SEE UR CAR I WANT TO GET A 03+


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Getchuone homie you will be glad u did....get in it start it up cut the ac on and hit tha freeway and ima build a white one next...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

LUXURYKING said:


> Goodtimes So.Cal




SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

mine still in the works tho


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> Damn big Dawg like that:thumbsup:... looks real good...


wutts good danny, been a minute gee hit me up dawg...........


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

caddy4yaass said:


> mine still in the works tho


LOOKIN GOOD DOGG


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

toxiconer said:


> SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

toxiconer said:


> SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!


Agreed


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Flako509 (Nov 23, 2010)

Can u put 13x7 on the front?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Agreed


Sup wit you slim....... Car lookin good


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

Alrite so that little black hose thats under the gas tank came out yesterday when I blew a tire on the highway but i dont know where it goes now.the side underthe tank is still in i just dont know where the other side came out from


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

My boys Rootbeer float coming out to play soon


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> Sup wit you slim....... Car lookin good


Thanks bro.....I'm just Chillin...back and forth to work and dippin on the weekends


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Love the white ones....



spook said:


> here she is .slapped some 13s on it, added some chrome wheel well trim.cleaned her up.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

KILLA G said:


> Alrite so that little black hose thats under the gas tank came out yesterday when I blew a tire on the highway but i dont know where it goes now.the side underthe tank is still in i just dont know where the other side came out from


I just gose in that hole in the frame on the bottom


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

MAN YALL STILL RUNNING THOSE ADAPTERS HUH JUST PUT SOME 95-97 CALIPERS/BRAKETS AND ROTORS ON YOUR RIDE THEY BOLT RIGHT UP 2 THE SPINDLE I GOT THEM ON BOTH TOWNCARS


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> My boys Rootbeer float coming out to play soon


Thanks Dawg for the post... I have a few more pics but my computer is acting up:twak:... should be out very soon


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> Thanks Dawg for the post... I have a few more pics but my computer is acting up:twak:... should be out very soon


lmk dawg when your ready to take a cruise.... I should be ready by the end of the month


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Thanks bro.....I'm just Chillin...back and forth to work and dippin on the weekends


cool dawg put them miles homie


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

lethalsdaname said:


> MAN YALL STILL RUNNING THOSE ADAPTERS HUH JUST PUT SOME 95-97 CALIPERS/BRAKETS AND ROTORS ON YOUR RIDE THEY BOLT RIGHT UP 2 THE SPINDLE I GOT THEM ON BOTH TOWNCARS
> View attachment 423663


YOU DONT HAVE CHANGE THE SPINDLE, JUST THE ROTORS AND CALIPERS RIGHT? THEY BOLT ON TO A 98 SPINDLE?


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> lmk dawg when your ready to take a cruise.... should be ready by the end of the month


That's a for sure Dawg we're gonna have to take a cruise down the coast...uffin:... what else r u working onhno:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

TTT for the lincoln family


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 423965
> 
> TTT for the lincoln family


car looks real good Nene!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

mrsinecle said:


> YOU DONT HAVE CHANGE THE SPINDLE, JUST THE ROTORS AND CALIPERS RIGHT? THEY BOLT ON TO A 98 SPINDLE?


I got the same on mine, 97 calipers, rotors, and caliper bracket bolts right on.


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> I got the same on mine, 97 calipers, rotors, and caliper bracket bolts right on.


NICE!! THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> I got the same on mine, 97 calipers, rotors, and caliper bracket bolts right on.


 I bet the tire still sticks out tho!?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

aguilera620 said:


> I bet the tire still sticks out tho!?


Not at all...the 95-97 calipers are smaller so it allows the 13s to fit closer to the caliper, 98 up calipers are wider so they dont allow the 13s to move closer to the rotor


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I just gose in that hole in the frame on the bottom


so it dont go connected to anything?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Reppin all day..... Going to get a heart transplant, should be out soon


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

KILLA G said:


> so it dont go connected to anything?


Nope


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

lethalsdaname said:


> MAN YALL STILL RUNNING THOSE ADAPTERS HUH JUST PUT SOME 95-97 CALIPERS/BRAKETS AND ROTORS ON YOUR RIDE THEY BOLT RIGHT UP 2 THE SPINDLE I GOT THEM ON BOTH TOWNCARS
> View attachment 423663


 do you have the original spindles? Are you running spacers?


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Reppin all day..... Going to get a heart transplant, should be out soon



LOOKING REAL CLEAN DAWG :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

ROOTBEER FLOAT IS COMING OUT WITH A NEW LOOK... HERE'S SOME BEFORE PICTURES...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

AND SOME AFTER PICTURES...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

...


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> AND SOME AFTER PICTURES...


thats wutts up gee


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> LOOKING REAL CLEAN DAWG :thumbsup:


its like a touch of class


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

AND HERE'S SOME PICTURES OF THE CHROME UNDIES...

















JERRY LAMM AND MARTIN PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER...
















...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> its like a touch of class


THAT'S RITE BIG DAWG :thumbsup:...GRACIAS...


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

DANNY 805 said:


> AND HERE'S SOME PICTURES OF THE CHROME UNDIES...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of the nicest Lincolns I have seen in a long time. :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> AND HERE'S SOME PICTURES OF THE CHROME UNDIES...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your gonna hurt feelings dawg


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

LUXURYKING said:


> your gonna hurt feelings dawg


He hurt mine. ..thats a nice car


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> He hurt mine. ..thats a nice car


Mine too.....


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> do you have the original spindles? Are you running spacers?


Yes you still have to run a 1/4 spacer. just do the swap!


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

OLDIE BUT GOODIE...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

CMEDROP said:


> one of the nicest Lincolns I have seen in a long time. :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Looking good RootBeer Float.......


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

98 tc up for sale 2prohoopers 6 gel batts. Low miles 69k original. Low price hmu


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> Looking good RootBeer Float.......


THANKS BRO... YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD AS WELL :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> THANKS BRO... YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD AS WELL :thumbsup:


finally we got our topic mooven......


----------



## Sky'z Da LimiT (Jul 24, 2007)

*OSTRICH & GATOR SEATS $2700*

O$trich & Gator Seats 
......will fit 98-02 lincoln towncar.....
......$2700.......


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DANNY 805 said:


> OLDIE BUT GOODIE...
> b


BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> AND HERE'S SOME PICTURES OF THE CHROME UNDIES...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real nice bro :thumbsup:damn it i miss mine now


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

DANNY 805 said:


> AND HERE'S SOME PICTURES OF THE CHROME UNDIES...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

HERE'S ANOTHER PICTURE FOR THE TOWNCAR FAMILY...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

THANKS...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

aguilera620 said:


> Yes you still have to run a 1/4 spacer. just do the swap!


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

DANNY 805 said:


> HERE'S ANOTHER PICTURE FOR THE TOWNCAR FAMILY...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

DANNY 805 said:


> HERE'S ANOTHER PICTURE FOR THE TOWNCAR FAMILY...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Nice! Can't wait to do mine ......ttt for RootBeerFloat!


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

98 lincoln town car lowrider for sale. Great conditions. Runs n drive great no problems at all no hits no scratches. 2 owner only 75k original miles got paper work.. car has pinstriping all over the car air brush on trunk, leather interior, black 13ns . Set up: two prohoppers chrome 6 gel batts, 00 batt wire, all new suspention. Full stack 4 3/4 ton coils to the front n 3 1/2 tons to the back., 4'' cylinder front 14" on the back. 4 switches front back rear corners.. im asking $7500 obo. Hit me up for more info. 770-865-5020


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sky'z Da LimiT said:


> O$trich & Gator Seats
> ......will fit 98-02 lincoln towncar.....
> ......$2700.......


Thats crazy, Almost same as my interior with the color and layout. Only diff is I have Gator and Suede. Good Luck On Sale!


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 427953
> View attachment 427954


Nice


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

for sale if anyone is interested hit me up $4,800 o.b.o


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nice


thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 427953
> View attachment 427954


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Good morning my TC family


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

toxiconer said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

2 stinkin lincoln said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 428041
> 
> Good morning my TC family


THAT'S A BAD ASS PIC DAWG :thumbsup:...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 427953
> View attachment 427954


Nice :thumbsup:...


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 427953
> View attachment 427954


fuck yea thats shits sick i cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

japanese magazine


----------



## Elizondo.G (Nov 3, 2009)

what up everyone i didnt know were else better to ask about a lil problem i got with my 01 town car i turned it on last nite after work and it felt like it was spuddering and kind of jerking between 20 - 40 mph along with the service engine soon light i drove it home and after 15 minutes it seem to drive fine but today its doin the same again im thinkin a bad coil or plugs maybe? has any one had anything like this happen?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Mine was doin the same and it was the ignition coil, I put a new one on and the problem was gone, that might b it


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

might also be the MAF sensor check it out see if its dirty


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 428122
> View attachment 428123
> japanese magazine


What issue is that?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 427953
> View attachment 427954


bad ass ride homie...:thumbsup::thumbsup: it deserves 2 thumbs up!!!


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

lowridaz japanese magazine jan 2012


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

I need help locating black interior pieces for 98-02, mainly need the door weather striping with back fabric mine has tan and i changed my interior to all black and need it since it covers the edge of the headliner, also any interior plastic piece that is factory black, handles on headliner, dome light cover, interior trim etc...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

hittin back bumper said:


> I need help locating black interior pieces for 98-02, mainly need the door weather striping with back fabric mine has tan and i changed my interior to all black and need it since it covers the edge of the headliner, also any interior plastic piece that is factory black, handles on headliner, dome light cover, interior trim etc...


There 2 complete lincolns at the pic your parts in wilmington .one had all black and the other all grey.seen them on the weekend


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Big nene 1 said:


> There 2 complete lincolns at the pic your parts in wilmington .one had all black and the other all grey.seen them on the weekend


Next time ur there snatch up the door rubbers and all plastics u can get and I'll send u money :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 428122
> View attachment 428123
> japanese magazine


Congrats bro.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


Looks real nice. You know Lincoln sells the emblem for the front grill seperate right? When I updated mine I got an after market grill and just bought the emblem for it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Elizondo.G said:


> what up everyone i didnt know were else better to ask about a lil problem i got with my 01 town car i turned it on last nite after work and it felt like it was spuddering and kind of jerking between 20 - 40 mph along with the service engine soon light i drove it home and after 15 minutes it seem to drive fine but today its doin the same again im thinkin a bad coil or plugs maybe? has any one had anything like this happen?


Get the code read..almost bet one of the coils are going bad.


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

the homies lincoln....MANIACOS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Looks real nice. You know Lincoln sells the emblem for the front grill seperate right? When I updated mine I got an after market grill and just bought the emblem for it.


Yea I been called them about it.........I just been to lazy to go get it


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yea I been called them about it.........I just been to lazy to go get it


Slim when is the Picnic in H town?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yea I been called them about it.........I just been to lazy to go get it


Not trying to pick apart your ride just trying to help you out...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

DKM ATX said:


> Slim when is the Picnic in H town?


March 25th


----------



## Elizondo.G (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks you guys i checked out the maf sensor but it was good so im pretty sure you guys got it down to a point im gana checked the coils and plugs this weekend hopefully thats the problem uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Not trying to pick apart your ride just trying to help you out...


Naw I ain't trippin ...its coo....I need to get off my Ass and go get it...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hittin back bumper said:


> March 25th


Yep


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Naw I ain't trippin ...its coo....I need to get off my Ass and go get it...


its nothing to the blvd boss!



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yep


ill be there!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


nice rear end...... looks good


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> March 25th


Thanks homie


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT A TOWNCAR FOR SALE HOLLA AT ME DRIVING OF COURSE AND LIFTED RIMS UNDER 4000 GET AT ME


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> nice rear end...... looks good


Yea I was trying to be diffrent.....never seen anyone with that cut before lol


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey wassup homies i have 99 town car n I have 2 change the fuel pump but since the tank is side ways do still have 2take the gas tank down 2 replace the fuel pump lmk


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

good luck finding 1 with all that for that price,u can probly find a stock 1 for aroung 4 g's


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

4 gs will get u a bucket cutty,,,w/rims and lifted,


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


*bad ass *:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

San Diego 619 said:


> ANYBODY GOT A TOWNCAR FOR SALE HOLLA AT ME DRIVING OF COURSE AND LIFTED RIMS UNDER 4000 GET AT ME


tax time:nicoderm:


----------



## UNIQUE JR (Sep 12, 2011)

My town car three wheelin


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

UNIQUE JR said:


> View attachment 429134
> My town car three wheelin


nice ride homie, post some rear end piks, and some set up piks if u got some.....:thumbsup:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

UNIQUE JR said:


> View attachment 429134
> My town car three wheelin[/QU
> 
> what did u have to do to get it to do a three wheel?


----------



## UNIQUE JR (Sep 12, 2011)

mrsinecle said:


> UNIQUE JR said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 429134
> ...


----------



## UNIQUE JR (Sep 12, 2011)

singlepumphopper said:


> nice ride homie, post some rear end piks, and some set up piks if u got some.....:thumbsup:


Yea man I will when I get home I dont have any pics on my phone but I'll post them up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

keola808 said:


> *bad ass *:thumbsup:


Thanks.....it may be heading to cali soon....we will see


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yea I was trying to be diffrent.....never seen anyone with that cut before lol


Im gonna do mine like that.....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

mr.regal said:


> Hey wassup homies i have 99 town car n I have 2 change the fuel pump but since the tank is side ways do still have 2take the gas tank down 2 replace the fuel pump lmk


No need to drop the tank just make sure the cars low on gas. If not enjoy the taste of gas.


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

singlepumphopper said:


> good luck finding 1 with all that for that price,u can probly find a stock 1 for aroung 4 g's


I DONT KNOW WHERE U LOOKING FOR STOCK LINCOLN TOWNCARS FOR 4000 I SURE HOPE U DIDNT PAY THAT MUCH FOR YOURS BUT THEN AGAIN UR NOWHERE NEAR SAN DIEGO CALI SO U WOULDNT KNOW IV HAD TWO REGALS SOOPER CLEAN ORIGINAL I BOUGHT FOR 2000 DRIVING DOIN 85 ON THE FREEWAY AND ANOTHER CUTLASS FOR 1000 DRIVING ONCE AGAIN AND THEN I BOUGHT ANOTHER 97 TOWNCAR WITH LEATHER AND OSTRICH INTERIOR DRIVING HOPPER SETUP FOR 75 INCHES AND BOUGHT THAT FOR 3500 NOT EVEN 4000 SO I DONT KNOW WHY U WOULD SAY I CANT FIND 1.... STOCK TOWNCARS HERE IN SUNNY SAN DIEGO GO FOR ABOUT 2500 NOWHERE NEAR 4000 BUT AGAIN U R IN WILMINGTION NC SO DO U REALLY KNOW PRICES IN DAYGO :buttkick:WHEN I DO GET 1 FOR A DECENT PRICE WHICH I THINK 3500 3600 IS A DECENT PRICE ILL POST IT FOR U OK:yes: 

4000 STOCK LOL AND NOBODY SHOULD PAY 4000 FOR A RAGGEDY G BODYTHATS AWFUL


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Elizondo.G said:


> what up everyone i didnt know were else better to ask about a lil problem i got with my 01 town car i turned it on last nite after work and it felt like it was spuddering and kind of jerking between 20 - 40 mph along with the service engine soon light i drove it home and after 15 minutes it seem to drive fine but today its doin the same again im thinkin a bad coil or plugs maybe? has any one had anything like this happen?


That happened to mine when the intake started leaking coolant and shorted out a coil.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> ANYBODY GOT A TOWNCAR FOR SALE HOLLA AT ME DRIVING OF COURSE AND LIFTED RIMS UNDER 4000 GET AT ME


ig ot a 2001 in houston it has high millage 1190k but runs and drives perfect no leaks no smoke no noises , i got the spindle swaps on it . got a 2 pump set up for it with cylinders and springs . 4 batteries and a rack . and hoses all u need is installation its pretty clean in and out the exterior has some scratches and dings but nothing major . the interior is in pretty good shape not thorn . im asking 3500 as is but only this week cause im going to install the hydros next weekend if dont sale


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> ig ot a 2001 in houston it has high millage 1190k but runs and drives perfect no leaks no smoke no noises , i got the spindle swaps on it . got a 2 pump set up for it with cylinders and springs . 4 batteries and a rack . and hoses all u need is installation its pretty clean in and out the exterior has some scratches and dings but nothing major . the interior is in pretty good shape not thorn . im asking 3500 as is but only this week cause im going to install the hydros next weekend if dont sale


190 k on the mileage...clean car overall for the money


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


> 190 k on the mileage...clean car overall for the money


And. U know disss mayne


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

dallas texas lowrider magazine show


----------



## 808 Townie (May 25, 2011)

loster87 said:


> dallas texas lowrider magazine show


:worship:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DELGADO58 said:


> 4 gs will get u a bucket cutty,,,w/rims and lifted,


:twak: I HAD OBUGHT A 97 WITH A FULL WRAPPED FRAME BLACK WITH BLACK RIMS AND LEATHER AND OSTRICH INTERIOR HOPPER FOR 3500 SO HOW DO U FIGURE A BUCKET CUTTY LIFTED AND RIMS I DUNNO WHERE U R BUT IM IN CALI SUNNY SAN DIEGO AND 4000 WILL GET U MORE THEN THATBELIEVE ME


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

streetshow said:


> ig ot a 2001 in houston it has high millage 1190k but runs and drives perfect no leaks no smoke no noises , i got the spindle swaps on it . got a 2 pump set up for it with cylinders and springs . 4 batteries and a rack . and hoses all u need is installation its pretty clean in and out the exterior has some scratches and dings but nothing major . the interior is in pretty good shape not thorn . im asking 3500 as is but only this week cause im going to install the hydros next weekend if dont sale


AND SOMEBODY SAID ALL I WOULD BE ABLE TO GET IS A BUCKET G BODY LOL THEY DONT KNOW WHAT THEY TALKING ABOUT LOOK AT THIS CLEAN ASS TOWNCAR FOR 3500


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

streetshow said:


> ig ot a 2001 in houston it has high millage 1190k but runs and drives perfect no leaks no smoke no noises , i got the spindle swaps on it . got a 2 pump set up for it with cylinders and springs . 4 batteries and a rack . and hoses all u need is installation its pretty clean in and out the exterior has some scratches and dings but nothing major . the interior is in pretty good shape not thorn . im asking 3500 as is but only this week cause im going to install the hydros next weekend if dont sale


HOW MANY MILES hno:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

singlepumphopper said:


> good luck finding 1 with all that for that price,u can probly find a stock 1 for aroung 4 g's


 3500 LIFTED RUNS DRIVES PRETTY CLEAN AND U SAID ID ONLY FIND A STOCK ONE OR A G BODT AND WOW WHAT DO U KNOW LINCOLN TOWNCAR LIFTED RIMS CLEAN RUNS FINE FOR ONLY 3500 THATS THREE THOUSAND FIVE HUNDRED


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

loster87 said:


> dallas texas lowrider magazine show


Nice gee.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks edwin


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DAMM TAKING SHIT ALL PERSONAL AND SHIT...LOL...WELL U FOUND 1 GO AHEAD AND BUY IT THEN HOMIE, FOR THAT PRICE I'D BUY 2 OR 3 OF EM IF I WAS U, MY DAMM SET UP IS WORTH EASY 5 G'S, I GUESS I JUST PAYED WAY TO MUCH FOR MY SHIT HUH, IF U DONT BUY IT I WILL......:rofl:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> DAMM TAKING SHIT ALL PERSONAL AND SHIT...LOL...WELL U FOUND 1 GO AHEAD AND BUY IT THEN HOMIE, FOR THAT PRICE I'D BUY 2 OR 3 OF EM IF I WAS U, MY DAMM SET UP IS WORTH EASY 5 G'S, I GUESS I JUST PAYED WAY TO MUCH FOR MY SHIT HUH, IF U DONT BUY IT I WILL......:rofl:


I PAID 4500 FOR MINE STOCK 120K MILES.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

loster87 said:


> Thanks edwin


LOVING IT HOMIE, WE NEED A PIC OF OUR CARS TOGETHER


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

San Diego 619 said:


> AND SOMEBODY SAID ALL I WOULD BE ABLE TO GET IS A BUCKET G BODY LOL THEY DONT KNOW WHAT THEY TALKING ABOUT LOOK AT THIS CLEAN ASS TOWNCAR FOR 3500


U will get what u pay for! Good luck on ir serch. 
I pay for mine $7500 all stock. 75k on it clean title moon roof super clean.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

LUXURYKING said:


> LOVING IT HOMIE, WE NEED A PIC OF OUR CARS TOGETHER


sure do.Hopefully we can cruize in Vegas.i plan on taking it this year.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

San Diego 619 said:


> ANYBODY GOT A TOWNCAR FOR SALE HOLLA AT ME DRIVING OF COURSE AND LIFTED RIMS UNDER 4000 GET AT ME


i got a 2000 presidential edition , 132,000 miles , its black with black guts and black vynal top, sunroof and chrome chinas with powder coated spokes. (no susp swap) its been my daily for the last 3 years so the body is not perfect but its a good street ride....$3200.....let me know if theres any interest.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

loster87 said:


> sure do.Hopefully we can cruize in Vegas.i plan on taking it this year.


IM SO DOWN DAWG ITS ON..... CANT WAIT


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

FINALLY GOT MY CAR BACK FROM THE SHOP LASTED 3 DAYS AND GOT A NEW PAINT JOB AND LOOKING WET, THANKS AREA FIFTYONE KUSTOMS








THE HOMIE DRE DOING IT......
















WIFEY DROVE IT HOME FROM BELLFLOWER TO SANTA CLARITA


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

LUXURYKING said:


> I PAID 4500 FOR MINE STOCK 120K MILES.


yea i paid 5 grand for mine with 115k 1 owner super clean, and i felt like i got a great deal


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

LUXURYKING said:


> FINALLY GOT MY CAR BACK FROM THE SHOP LASTED 3 DAYS AND GOT A NEW PAINT JOB AND LOOKING WET, THANKS AREA FIFTYONE KUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

sharky_510 said:


> U will get what u pay for! Good luck on ir serch.
> I pay for mine $7500 all stock. 75k on it clean title moon roof super clean.


u sure will....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

sharky_510 said:


>


What size cylinders are you running?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

LUXURYKING said:


> FINALLY GOT MY CAR BACK FROM THE SHOP LASTED 3 DAYS AND GOT A NEW PAINT JOB AND LOOKING WET, THANKS AREA FIFTYONE KUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice Edwin. Make the wifey smile next time....she should be smiling while driving that car. :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

San Diego 619 said:


> :twak: I HAD OBUGHT A 97 WITH A FULL WRAPPED FRAME BLACK WITH BLACK RIMS AND LEATHER AND OSTRICH INTERIOR HOPPER FOR 3500 SO HOW DO U FIGURE A BUCKET CUTTY LIFTED AND RIMS I DUNNO WHERE U R BUT IM IN CALI SUNNY SAN DIEGO AND 4000 WILL GET U MORE THEN THATBELI
> Well for ur info I'm in SJ Cali, IMO 4gs will not get u a clean done up link ,, I was jus stating that for that price there's always something wrong with them, I have a 98 Cartier with 60k miles in her and I can honestly say I was the first to roll in a 98 in nor cal,,,,I'm not even gunna say how much I payed Cus no where near 4 gz,


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

No plates ,


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DELGADO58 said:


> San Diego 619 said:
> 
> 
> > :twak: I HAD OBUGHT A 97 WITH A FULL WRAPPED FRAME BLACK WITH BLACK RIMS AND LEATHER AND OSTRICH INTERIOR HOPPER FOR 3500 SO HOW DO U FIGURE A BUCKET CUTTY LIFTED AND RIMS I DUNNO WHERE U R BUT IM IN CALI SUNNY SAN DIEGO AND 4000 WILL GET U MORE THEN THATBELI
> ...


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DELGADO58 said:


> No plates ,


that's a nice clean ride homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> FINALLY GOT MY CAR BACK FROM THE SHOP LASTED 3 DAYS AND GOT A NEW PAINT JOB AND LOOKING WET, THANKS AREA FIFTYONE KUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qvooo edwin ride lookn good bro


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

sharky_510 said:


> U will get what u pay for! Good luck on ir serch.
> I pay for mine $7500 all stock. 75k on it clean title moon roof super clean.


true


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Looks nice Edwin. Make the wifey smile next time....she should be smiling while driving that car. :biggrin:


LOL, thanks I caught her off guard.... Hahaha


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> nice ride homie....:thumbsup:


Thanks Homie


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> qvooo edwin ride lookn good bro


Sup perro,thanks gee needed to make it look wetter...... Any Luck finding a towncar yet


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Sup perro,thanks gee needed to make it look wetter...... Any Luck finding a towncar yet


not yet takin my time , just got back to school for my bachelors degree so in do time :biggrin: al menos k me sake la loteria hahha


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> FINALLY GOT MY CAR BACK FROM THE SHOP LASTED 3 DAYS AND GOT A NEW PAINT JOB AND LOOKING WET, THANKS AREA FIFTYONE KUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good... Post pics. Of the roof homie.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> What size cylinders are you running?


8's in the front 10's in the rear.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

DELGADO58 said:


> No plates ,


Looks like mine b4 I got pattern and mural out.


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

sharky_510 said:


> Looks like mine b4 I got pattern and mural out.


Y'all think???????


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ttt for the Lincolns


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

sharky_510 said:


> Looking good... Post pics. Of the roof homie.


OK I will nothing fancy


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

DELGADO58 said:


> Y'all think???????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> FINALLY GOT MY CAR BACK FROM THE SHOP LASTED 3 DAYS AND GOT A NEW PAINT JOB AND LOOKING WET, THANKS AREA FIFTYONE KUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA WIFEY SAID "U DRIVE THE REGULAR CAR HOME...IM DIPPIN TODAY" LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Kingoftha661 said:


>


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

loster87 said:


> dallas texas lowrider magazine show


NICE LIL HOMIE


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> HA WIFEY SAID "U DRIVE THE REGULAR CAR HOME...IM DIPPIN TODAY" LOOKIN GOOD BRO


Yeah,that's wutt she said hahahahaha....... She a ryder Homie.


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> FINALLY GOT MY CAR BACK FROM THE SHOP LASTED 3 DAYS AND GOT A NEW PAINT JOB AND LOOKING WET, THANKS AREA FIFTYONE KUSTOMS
> http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd465/SOCALGTRYDER/IMAG0531.jpg[/IM
> THE HOMIE DRE DOING IT......
> [IMG]http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd465/SOCALGTRYDER/IMAG0533.jpg
> ...


DAMN BIG DAWG THAT'S WHAT'S UP:thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> 3500 LIFTED RUNS DRIVES PRETTY CLEAN AND U SAID ID ONLY FIND A STOCK ONE OR A G BODT AND WOW WHAT DO U KNOW LINCOLN TOWNCAR LIFTED RIMS CLEAN RUNS FINE FOR ONLY 3500 THATS THREE THOUSAND FIVE HUNDRED


high miles but well taken care of no noises no smoke runs like a champ . just broke 190


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

*yo, i just changed the spindles on my 98 to 94 spindles but it left the alignment all effed up. Have any of ya'll had this problem
*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

streetshow said:


> high miles but well taken care of no noises no smoke runs like a champ . just broke 190


Sold sold sold


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> Sold sold sold


:run:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

mrsinecle said:


> *yo, i just changed the spindles on my 98 to 94 spindles but it left the alignment all effed up. Have any of ya'll had this problem
> *


Yep.....you have to have it refine... Just eyeball it as close as u can....then take it to the shop


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Redone* stupid auto correct


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> DAMN BIG DAWG THAT'S WHAT'S UP:thumbsup:


Gracias perro


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yep.....you have to have it refine... Just eyeball it as close as u can....then take it to the shop


thanks, i my car was pulling in all directions


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

MY TC AFTER I INSTALLED MY WIRES


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

might be a dumb question but if you put the spindals side by side should they look symmetrical to each other? i think the guy at the junk yard gave me the 2 of the same side?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> MY TC AFTER I INSTALLED MY WIRES
> 
> View attachment 432814


looks good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

aguilera620 said:


> might be a dumb question but if you put the spindals side by side should they look symmetrical to each other? i think the guy at the junk yard gave me the 2 of the same side?


Post some pictures.


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

I'm looking to get a 03 and up TC, but do I really need to get the frame swapped to get it lifted? The car was going to be for lay n play only...All I needed to do was the spindle swap. Thanks! I couldn't find the thread for this! Would it be possible to at least do the stress points?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

sharky_510 said:


> BAD


BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE, POST SOME SET UP PIKS....:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Ru-Nutty said:


> I'm looking to get a 03 and up TC, but do I really need to get the frame swapped to get it lifted? The car was going to be for lay n play only...All I needed to do was the spindle swap. Thanks! I couldn't find the thread for this! Would it be possible to at least do the stress points?


There is a guy in AZ that built one and he just built a steel cradle around the aluminum crossmember....but that's a lot of fabwork...the frameswap is really not that hard....


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

61 Impala on 3;15123203]Post some pictures.[/QUOTE]
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee132/aguilera_o/3b5be366-1-1.jpg

Looks like they did give me the 2 of the same side. so i went this morning and changed one of them. But as you can see in red arrows it looks like they chopped off like and inch or 2 from the right spindal where the brake goes. is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

sharky_510 said:


>


real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

laid.....


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

TTT with an old school picture


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Do u got to unplugg the air bags to hop?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Lowridazrey said:


> Do u got to unplugg the air bags to hop?


is it a trick question??? Explain ur self


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

The factory air bags on the steering wheel and dash i always wonder if they would go off if u hop im trading my cutty for a towncar just wanna know homie


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Lowridazrey said:


> The factory air bags on the steering wheel and dash i always wonder if they would go off if u hop im trading my cutty for a towncar just wanna know homie


naw u should b good, mine have never went off, i thought u were talking about suspension air bags, i was like WHAT!!!!!....:run:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

sharky_510 said:


>


1999-2000


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yup... thats not supposed to be like that. By the way you know you can keep your spindles and use the brake bracket and caliper off a 95-97



aguilera620 said:


> 61 Impala on 3;15123203]Post some pictures.


http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee132/aguilera_o/3b5be366-1-1.jpg

Looks like they did give me the 2 of the same side. so i went this morning and changed one of them. But as you can see in red arrows it looks like they chopped off like and inch or 2 from the right spindal where the brake goes. is it supposed to be like that?[/QUOTE]


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

LUXURYKING said:


> LOL, thanks I caught her off guard.... Hahaha


Hey when you did your front end swap did you have to swap out the bumper reinforcement to the newer ones?


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Lowridazrey said:


> The factory air bags on the steering wheel and dash i always wonder if they would go off if u hop im trading my cutty for a towncar just wanna know homie


I would! I was at Elysian park I'n 09 and a town car was hopping behind me and the bags went of when he was I'n the air and yeah looked fucked up it's on YouTube somewhere lol


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Yup... thats not supposed to be like that. By the way you know you can keep your spindles and use the brake bracket and caliper off a 95-97
> 
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee132/aguilera_o/3b5be366-1-1.jpg
> ...


[/QUOTE]
fkn shit. man ima have to go back again. yea i know but id still have to run a 1/4 spacer. and i dont want my tires sticking out.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

fkn shit. man ima have to go back again. yea i know but id still have to run a 1/4 spacer. and i dont want my tires sticking out.[/QUOTE]:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

fkn shit. man ima have to go back again. yea i know but id still have to run a 1/4 spacer. and i dont want my tires sticking out.[/QUOTE]

You cant even tell. But its up to you. I cant believe the junkyard gave you that spindle...did they thing you wouldnt notice...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Lowridazrey said:


> The factory air bags on the steering wheel and dash i always wonder if they would go off if u hop im trading my cutty for a towncar just wanna know homie


I have been on here a long time and ive never heard one person say that happened to them.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I have been on here a long time and ive never heard one person say that happened to them.


I agree, I've had 3 towncars and I haven't had that problem yet, it would fukin suk if it did


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> I agree, I've had 3 towncars and I haven't had that problem yet, it would fukin suk if it did


:wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Shit I missed the switch on my Linc one day on the gas...and when it came down I just knew I broke sumthin ....if there was a time for the bags to come out that would have been it


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :wave:


what up homie whats good up in chi-town, yall hittin 26st and california ave hard or what?? i was up there not long ago....:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Shit I missed the switch on my Linc one day on the gas...and when it came down I just knew I broke sumthin ....if there was a time for the bags to come out that would have been it


i had a 90 about 10yrs ago and 1 of my ball joint broke and that shit hit hard, if any thing that wouldve made them go off and nothing....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

boy.elusive said:


> I would! I was at Elysian park I'n 09 and a town car was hopping behind me and the bags went of when he was I'n the air and yeah looked fucked up it's on YouTube somewhere lol


Pics or video or it didnt happen


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

MANIACOS AL CIEN


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Pics or video or it didnt happen


ur right about that....lol


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> what up homie whats good up in chi-town, yall hittin 26st and california ave hard or what?? i was up there not long ago....:thumbsup:


not yet bro , n especially not in the summer not around that neighborhood mostly on the south wewst from there or in down town if they cruise.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> not yet bro , n especially not in the summer not around that neighborhood mostly on the south wewst from there or in down town if they cruise.


yea ur right about that, not the best place to show off ur car


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Hey when you did your front end swap did you have to swap out the bumper reinforcement to the newer ones?


Nahh homie everything fit, just a lil adjustments dawg.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> yea ur right about that, not the best place to show off ur car


plus the streets are all messed up all over the damn city.we usually cruise over by midway airport


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Nahh homie everything fit, just a lil adjustments dawg.


qvvvooo edwin , bro how u doin.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> plus the streets are all messed up all over the damn city.we usually cruise over by midway airport


I seen a lot of low lows down south on cicero ave cruising when I was up there, mightve even been yall u never know, I'll post some piks later on


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> qvvvooo edwin , bro how u doin.


Wutts good gee? How you doing I'm cool dawgy.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

LUXURYKING said:


> Nahh homie everything fit, just a lil adjustments dawg.


Im having issues getting stuff to line up and fit right.


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

my 98 updated still not done yet


----------



## 808 Townie (May 25, 2011)

caddy4yaass said:


> my 98 updated still not done yet


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> I seen a lot of low lows down south on cicero ave cruising when I was up there, mightve even been yall u never know, I'll post some piks later on


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Wutts good gee? How you doing I'm cool dawgy.


aqui bro in this damn cold but ok :biggrin:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

only pik i could find out of all the low low piks i took.....


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

welcome to 26st chi-town....


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 435340
> only pik i could find out of all the low low piks i took.....


this is clean monte belongs to 1 of my friends cool guy hes in here in lil 75monte its a cali ride


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 435343
> View attachment 435344
> welcome to 26st chi-town....


i used to live around there about 22 yrs ago place is totally changed


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> aqui bro in this damn cold but ok :biggrin:


thats right, find me a buyer perro:shocked:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> this is clean monte belongs to 1 of my friends cool guy hes in here in lil 75monte its a cali ride


yea that shit was nice ass hell, super clean


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

DELGADO58 said:


> 1999-2000


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> thats right, find me a buyer perro:shocked:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> yea that shit was nice ass hell, super clean


yup cool guy too since he got it hes kept it the same way


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

picked up a 99 a month ago.. finally drove it today and noticed it has a chime ( like if u forget to put your seatbelt on or leave door open) that wont go off.. no lights on the dash,.. just this constant chime..an ideas on what this could be?


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

My new ride. Later on down the line, i'm going to buy me some chinas.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

If it's not lifted yet, I put my stocks back on and got it aligned



mrsinecle said:


> *yo, i just changed the spindles on my 98 to 94 spindles but it left the alignment all effed up. Have any of ya'll had this problem
> *


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

lowlowlow said:


> If it's not lifted yet, I put my stocks back on and got it aligned


THANKS, THATS WHAT I ENDED UP DOING. NOW SHE RUNS STRAIGHT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

caddy4yaass said:


> my 98 updated still not done yet


Do either you or edwin have pics of how high your body mounts were ajusted on the core support?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

mrsinecle said:


> THANKS, THATS WHAT I ENDED UP DOING. NOW SHE RUNS STRAIGHT


Why did you not align it with the other spindles? an alignment was your only problem.


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Why did you not align it with the other spindles? an alignment was your only problem.


i had to align it after the spindles were changed. honestly that was my only problem. everything esle was easy.


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

*my 99*

just got leafed and stripped...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

chevyboy57 said:


> just got leafed and stripped...


looks real nice:thumbsup:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

im picking up a 98 tomorrow ,but the guy has it on 22s,he is gonna keep em and im taking my 13s ,will spacers be cool so it wont rub in front ???


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

chevyboy57 said:


> just got leafed and stripped...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

chevyboy57 said:


> just got leafed and stripped...



she is beatiful, cant wait to pinstrip mine


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

JasperFelon said:


> im picking up a 98 tomorrow ,but the guy has it on 22s,he is gonna keep em and im taking my 13s ,will spacers be cool so it wont rub in front ???


nah, you need to either change the spindles or get some of theses.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Better dig up some stocks, no way in hell even with a couple spacers will it clear without grinding and even then the lugs will be hanging on for dear life.



JasperFelon said:


> im picking up a 98 tomorrow ,but the guy has it on 22s,he is gonna keep em and im taking my 13s ,will spacers be cool so it wont rub in front ???





mrsinecle said:


> nah, you need to either change the spindles or get some of theses.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

JasperFelon said:


> im picking up a 98 tomorrow ,but the guy has it on 22s,he is gonna keep em and im taking my 13s ,will spacers be cool so it wont rub in front ???


Your going to have to do some swapping out of parts if you want to make it safe. Other wise a very very large spacer and a whole lot of grinding on that caliper.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

chevyboy57 said:


> just got leafed and stripped...


Looks nice!


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

ok thanks mrsinecle and lowlowlow,another question ,ive been reading about the spindle swap and ,putting on 13s ,and all the problems that people start having after that with the towncars ,is it something im gonna deal with or just bad luck to some people??


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> nah, you need to either change the spindles or get some of theses.


where can i find these,or do i have to order them?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> where can i find these,or do i have to order them?


try ebay or some of the wheel shops


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

ok thanks big bopper


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

JasperFelon said:


> ok thanks mrsinecle and lowlowlow,another question ,ive been reading about the spindle swap and ,putting on 13s ,and all the problems that people start having after that with the towncars ,is it something im gonna deal with or just bad luck to some people??


as far as changing the spindles, you're gonna go through what i did. remember, u are altering the car with parts that dont regularly go on th car. but its not that much of a headache. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> ok thanks big bopper


no prob homie


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

mrsinecle said:


> nah, you need to either change the spindles or get some of theses.


Do i need these kind of spacers for 14s


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

just picked up the towncar will post pic tomorrow,i have the set up and rims ,i have a question for lay n play do i have to swap the frame or reinforced stress points??im gonna put 2 pumps 8 batts


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

*heres my 98 town car*

before and the process not done with it yet ill post more pics as i start the graffix.. im going to lay silver base and silver flake patterns with some water effect...let me know what u guys think..


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whats the easiest way to take off the plastic wood pieces on a door panel of a 98?? and the dash ones too


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

oldskool 62 said:


> Do i need these kind of spacers for 14s


YUP AND GRIND THE CALIPERS A BIT


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

JasperFelon said:


> just picked up the towncar will post pic tomorrow,i have the set up and rims ,i have a question for lay n play do i have to swap the frame or reinforced stress points??im gonna put 2 pumps 8 batts


JUST THE STRESS POINTS


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

155/80/13 said:


> whats the easiest way to take off the plastic wood pieces on a door panel of a 98?? and the dash ones too


flat head screw driver or if you really wanna be careful a plastic pry they will pop right out


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

mrsinecle said:


> YUP AND GRIND THE CALIPERS A BIT


hno: i woulnt wanna grind down anything that makes me stop why not do the spindal swap theres a guy on here selling for like 50.00 bucks plus you can find em in any junk yard for cheap


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

JasperFelon said:


> just picked up the towncar will post pic tomorrow,i have the set up and rims ,i have a question for lay n play do i have to swap the frame or reinforced stress points??im gonna put 2 pumps 8 batts


 8 batteries YES if you wanna keep the car in good condition than you would be smart to reinforce it


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Good morning TC family


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 436820
> 
> Good morning TC family


i plan on doin my moldings too, but balck seem to be pain to take them out of the bumpers the clips break and also when i do my front end conversion the front is gonna be chrome and my moldings now are white gonna be able to primer them and paint them to match?


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

.TODD said:


> hno: i woulnt wanna grind down anything that makes me stop why not do the spindal swap theres a guy on here selling for like 50.00 bucks plus you can find em in any junk yard for cheap


i did the swap for the same reason


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

.TODD said:


> flat head screw driver or if you really wanna be careful a plastic pry they will pop right out


tried that but they feel like they'll snap, I looked behind the door panel a little and it looks like their held by a plastic rivited bolt?


----------



## 808 Townie (May 25, 2011)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 436820
> 
> Good morning TC family


:thumbsup: One badass ride!!!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

ok thanks mrsinecle and todd,hopefully ill have it juiced by april gonna save to get it reinforced and get the batteryrack,cruisin it on 22s right now


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i picked up a set of adapters from ebay for about 60.00 put them on and slapped the 13s and no problem, no grinding or anything.
i know people say do the spindle swap but i like to keep it simple and mostly original.[h=1]1.25" FORD FAIRLANE GALAXIE THUNDERBIRD TORINO RANCHERO WHEEL SPACERS ADAPTER 5L[/h]


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

JasperFelon said:


> ok thanks mrsinecle and todd,hopefully ill have it juiced by april gonna save to get it reinforced and get the batteryrack,cruisin it on 22s right now


No problem, always happy to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

spook said:


> i picked up a set of adapters from ebay for about 60.00 put them on and slapped the 13s and no problem, no grinding or anything.
> i know people say do the spindle swap but i like to keep it simple and mostly original.*1.25" FORD FAIRLANE GALAXIE THUNDERBIRD TORINO RANCHERO WHEEL SPACERS ADAPTER 5L*


looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

MY TC WITH HER CROME SHOES ON


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

ARE THOSE WHEELS SPACERS


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

spook said:


> i picked up a set of adapters from ebay for about 60.00 put them on and slapped the 13s and no problem, no grinding or anything.
> i know people say do the spindle swap but i like to keep it simple and mostly original.*1.25" FORD FAIRLANE GALAXIE THUNDERBIRD TORINO RANCHERO WHEEL SPACERS ADAPTER 5L*


ARE THOSE WHEELS SPACERS


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

krazyhorse said:


> before and the process not done with it yet ill post more pics as i start the graffix.. im going to lay silver base and silver flake patterns with some water effect...let me know what u guys think..


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

yes adapters/spacers. the ebay seller is cjbargains. their 60.00


BIGBODY96 said:


> ARE THOSE WHEELS SPACERS


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> MY TC WITH HER CROME SHOES ON
> 
> View attachment 437028


lookn good homie


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the love!!



BIG BOPPER said:


> lookn good homie


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> Thanks for the love!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

krazyhorse said:


> before and the process not done with it yet ill post more pics as i start the graffix.. im going to lay silver base and silver flake patterns with some water effect...let me know what u guys think..


 hell yea nice to see my old ride come up! :thumbsup:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

JasperFelon said:


> just picked up the towncar will post pic tomorrow,i have the set up and rims ,i have a question for lay n play do i have to swap the frame or reinforced stress points??im gonna put 2 pumps 8 batts


Stress points should be fine if u don't abuse it, these frames are weak so a full wrap is always better.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

.TODD said:


> flat head screw driver or if you really wanna be careful a plastic pry they will pop right out


Negative, u gonna break em that way. I had to drill mine out, they are plastic welded on, just drill the spots where they are melted together and should come off and plastic weld em back.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

.TODD said:


> hno: i woulnt wanna grind down anything that makes me stop why not do the spindal swap theres a guy on here selling for like 50.00 bucks plus you can find em in any junk yard for cheap


I rode on my grinded calipers for almost 2 year well driven, but yea always better to do a swap.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

155/80/13 said:


> tried that but they feel like they'll snap, I looked behind the door panel a little and it looks like their held by a plastic rivited bolt?


Drill em out


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

.TODD said:


> i plan on doin my moldings too, but balck seem to be pain to take them out of the bumpers the clips break and also when i do my front end conversion the front is gonna be chrome and my moldings now are white gonna be able to primer them and paint them to match?


Should be able to scuff em up and paint em.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

mrsinecle said:


> MY TC WITH HER CROME SHOES ON
> 
> View attachment 437028


thats nice bro, was that pik taken on krome ave, i was raised in homestead....:thumbsup:


----------



## ese hopper (Sep 1, 2009)

MY 99 LINCOLN ABOUT TO GET A FULL MAKEOVER IN THE NEXT MONTH OR SO...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> Negative, u gonna break em that way. I had to drill mine out, they are plastic welded on, just drill the spots where they are melted together and should come off and plastic weld em back.


i stand corrected i thought the panels in the door just pop right off thats how it usually is


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> Should be able to scuff em up and paint em.


cool cool


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> thats nice bro, was that pik taken on krome ave, i was raised in homestead....:thumbsup:


im happy with my white tc but damn aint nothing like a all black one with chrome strips gets me everytime


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Nah homie, us1 south of palm dr in florida city. 


singlepumphopper said:


> thats nice bro, was that pik taken on krome ave, i was raised in homestead....:thumbsup:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

i have a black set of wires but the chrome ones make her look better.



.TODD said:


> im happy with my white tc but damn aint nothing like a all black one with chrome strips gets me everytime


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

.TODD said:


> i stand corrected i thought the panels in the door just pop right off thats how it usually is


The top wood grain strip piece? U might have got lucky by popping them off, but the wood grain has tabs that are melted to the door panel that's why i say to drill em off, just enough to separate it.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

right on man thanks!! what about the dash pieces? those just pop out?


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

155/80/13 said:


> right on man thanks!! what about the dash pieces? those just pop out?


U have to drill those out too, I had to do mine and plastic welded em back no problem... I've done just about everything to these bubble lincolns, I'll post pics of mine soon once I finish putting it back on the frame...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

hittin back bumper said:


> U have to drill those out too, I had to do mine and plastic welded em back no problem... I've done just about everything to these bubble lincolns, I'll post pics of mine soon once I finish putting it back on the frame...


drill those out from where?


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

*whats good tc family
*


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

No problems with mine except I had to replace the hub assemblies and rotors, but that's just normal wear and tear, should have just bought those parts new in the first place. It's not lifted, but I drive it every day, snow or sun shine, probably put over 10k miles on it since the swap. 


JasperFelon said:


> ok thanks mrsinecle and lowlowlow,another question ,ive been reading about the spindle swap and ,putting on 13s ,and all the problems that people start having after that with the towncars ,is it something im gonna deal with or just bad luck to some people??


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT :drama:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

155/80/13 said:


> drill those out from where?


The dash piece u have to drill the bottom strip off, the wood is the main piece that snaps on the dash if u get what I'm saying...


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

hittin back bumper said:


> The dash piece u have to drill the bottom strip off, the wood is the main piece that snaps on the dash if u get what I'm saying...


thanks for the help g


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

took the lincoln out last night,rolled thru the valley straight to L.A


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> took the lincoln out last night,rolled thru the valley straight to L.A


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

i have a question my car started overheating today ,all the whoses are good i coulnt find the problem ,i will really apreciate any help i can get so i can take it to get fixed anybody know what it could be


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

it can be the water pump, or thermostat is bad, or fan not coming on.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Took my car to an ART college.to check my car out


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> it can be the water pump, or thermostat is bad, or fan not coming on.


alright ill make sure all those things get checked out,thanks bro


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 438922
> 
> Took my car to an ART college.to check my car out


What did they think nene?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

JasperFelon said:


> alright ill make sure all those things get checked out,thanks bro


Id start with the thermostate, easy and cheap.


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

They just wanted to see how the patterns look and how they were done.and the murals.they pretty much can do the same thing but with computers


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Big nene 1 said:


> They just wanted to see how the patterns look and how they were done.and the murals.they pretty much can do the same thing but with computers


Cool


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

...TTT...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> View attachment 439708


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> ...TTT...


Sup brother, how you been


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

WE KEEP THEM 13s ROLLIN
















AND WE ALSO GET ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

HERES ONE MORE, JUST POSTED UP GT SO.CAL REPPIN


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Chrome 90 town car spindles for sale, for ur 98-02 spindle swap or for ur early 90s Lincoln's..


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

hittin back bumper said:


> Chrome 90 town car spindles for sale, for ur 98-02 spindle swap or for ur early 90s Lincoln's..


how much shipped??


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> HERES ONE MORE, JUST POSTED UP GT SO.CAL REPPIN


:thumbsup:


----------



## chavezPPD (Jul 24, 2011)

Taly's 99 Town Car, Puro Pa Delante Car Club Dallas tx


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

just got this for my 99 anyone got any expirence on putting them on safely and securely?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

.TODD said:


> just got this for my 99 anyone got any expirence on putting them on safely and securely?


SEND IT TO ME AND ILL SHOW YOU HOW TO INSTALL IT ON MINE


----------



## leoblack (Sep 23, 2005)

My 00' TC on 17" Vogues


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Sup brother, how you been


WAD UP DAWG... I've BEEN GOOD BRO TRYING TO FINISH THE RIDE... WHAT'S UP WITH YOU...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> HERES ONE MORE, JUST POSTED UP GT SO.CAL REPPIN


:thumbsup::thumbsup:...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:wave::wave:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> WAD UP DAWG... I've BEEN GOOD BRO TRYING TO FINISH THE RIDE... WHAT'S UP WITH YOU...


Lmk if you need any help dawgy.


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Good Morning TC family!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT :wave:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> TTT :wave:


SUP PERRO


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

i have another ? ,when i go get the spindels ,do i get em with everything rottor, disc, etc???dont know much so will really appreciate the help ,


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

*thinking of putting more leafing n stripeing,what does my lay it low family think*

in the lincoln daily..


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

JasperFelon said:


> i have another ? ,when i go get the spindels ,do i get em with everything rottor, disc, etc???dont know much so will really appreciate the help ,


Yes sir.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> SUP PERRO


aqui nomas bro en chinga :biggrin: how u been


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

chevyboy57 said:


> in the lincoln daily..


*lookin good *:thumbsup:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> Yes sir.


alright koo,thanks homie


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

chevyboy57 said:


> in the lincoln daily..


are those 14s??cleanass tc by the way


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Old pics of my car and loster87's


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Since no one is posting pics I'll post a few of mine, I broke my frame so i completely tore it apart and redid a lot of crap here's a few pics...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

All new interior


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Some of u might have seen my topic in the Hydraulics section about a crooked shop well I paid dude 2500 for a wrapped frame and got took for money and frame, so i had to start back over and redo a frame so we decided to do it our selfish (myself and few club brothers) but I really don't want to post pics of the frame or everything else til its done, but here's one of the frame...


----------



## chavezPPD (Jul 24, 2011)

*puro pa delante*

Coming out the shop the first and only female car in the club. What do yall think about the Lincoln?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm looking for a rear end for my 98.hit me up who ever got one


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


>


what did you do sand it down and primer it? what did you use looks good


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> View attachment 442802


nice pic dawg


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

.TODD said:


> what did you do sand it down and primer it? what did you use looks good


Purple degreaser and washed it real good first made sure there was no dirt, sanded it with 120 then 400, made sure it was clean before primer, I used 2k high build primer, sanded the rough spots paint and clear, all by my self...


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

hittin back bumper said:


> Purple degreaser and washed it real good first made sure there was no dirt, sanded it with 120 then 400, made sure it was clean before primer, I used 2k high build primer, sanded the rough spots paint and clear, all by my self...


it looks good bro, how hard was it to pull the frame off?? im debating on pulling it completly off and doing it right, or just pull it off enough to do as much as i can down the ouside of the frame and what ever i can on the inside of it, ofcourse doing it right is the way to go but it just seems like alot of shit, ive done a few g-bodys but i know it aint the same, this seems to b challening ass hell for me....:facepalm:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

It took about 2 hrs cuz it was my first time so i was taking it easy and took me a hour if that to put it back on the frame and that was by myself, so its not that hard but is a lot to take off but worth it...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

ALMOST DONE...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Lmk if you need any help dawgy.


THANKS DAWG :thumbsup:...


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks bro.....i was a long way from home


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

hittin back bumper said:


> It took about 2 hrs cuz it was my first time so i was taking it easy and took me a hour if that to put it back on the frame and that was by myself, so its not that hard but is a lot to take off but worth it...


damm really?? That's not bad at all, I got some guys coming to help me, its shouldn't b that much of a big deal then


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

singlepumphopper said:


> damm really?? That's not bad at all, I got some guys coming to help me, its shouldn't b that much of a big deal then


Some ppl pull the body with front clip, I took my clip off so i could roll the frame out without hitting the radiator support since I don't have a shop or a lift


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

hittin back bumper said:


> Some ppl pull the body with front clip, I took my clip off so i could roll the frame out without hitting the radiator support since I don't have a shop or a lift


yea thats a good idea, i got a shop but no lift so thats proubly what im gonna end up doin also


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

im getting my 98 juiced this weekend i have a ? ,if im not gonna hop it, just lay n play will my frame last me a while with no reinforcement ??


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

JasperFelon said:


> im getting my 98 juiced this weekend i have a ? ,if im not gonna hop it, just lay n play will my frame last me a while with no reinforcement ??


:yes:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

spook said:


> i picked up a set of adapters from ebay for about 60.00 put them on and slapped the 13s and no problem, no grinding or anything.
> i know people say do the spindle swap but i like to keep it simple and mostly original.[h=1]1.25" FORD FAIRLANE GALAXIE THUNDERBIRD TORINO RANCHERO WHEEL SPACERS ADAPTER 5L[/h]


How much does it stick out


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

they do stick out a little. not too bad.










83lac-va-beach said:


> How much does it stick out


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have the same spacers and works fine


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I ran the spacers for years with no problems, other than they stick out more.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Opps


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

83lac-va-beach said:


> :yes:


:thumbsup:koo,thanks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Get everything. I would replace the hub bearings and rotors though, they might be pretty beat from a junkyard.



JasperFelon said:


> i have another ? ,when i go get the spindels ,do i get em with everything rottor, disc, etc???dont know much so will really appreciate the help ,


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

looking good homie.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

singlepumphopper said:


> looking good homie.....:thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

IS THERE ANY LINK ON HERE,ON HOW TO UPDATE THE FRONT CLIP


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

BUBBA-D said:


> IS THERE ANY LINK ON HERE,ON HOW TO UPDATE THE FRONT CLIP


It seems theres some conflicting info on how exactly is the easiest way to do it. I personaly took the core support of a 2003-2010 and spliced it with the bottom half of a 1998-2002. Then you will need 2003-2010 fenders, bumpers, lights, hood, hood latches upper and lower. I believe there have been a couple of people that have told me you can just modify how the latch attaches to the 1998-2003 core support ,but its too late in the game for me to test out anything.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Which do you like better?



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Which do you like better?


i like the lincoln better but only becuz its newer...and the stance is nicer


----------



## Elizondo.G (Nov 3, 2009)

man i cant get my head around the audio in my lincoln could i get some advice on changeing the stereo to an after market one do i have to rewire to all the speakers because i have an amplified stereo system


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Elizondo.G said:


> man i cant get my head around the audio in my lincoln could i get some advice on changeing the stereo to an after market one do i have to rewire to all the speakers because i have an amplified stereo system


 just go to best buy and buy a radio harness it's color matched to your after martket radio wire harness and connects directly in the factory harness don't have to cut or re-wire anything real simple!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale in houston 2500 obo black on blck 145kmiles


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

theirs a factory amp on all door and rear speakers you will need a amp bypass wireharness or no sound will play or it wont allow all power to go thru


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

The harness comes with the amp hook up....well the one I bought for the 03 did...I was like why the fuck is there no sound then I saw the other plug.....guess I should've read the directions.


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DELGADO58 said:


>


nice


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

DELGADO58 said:


>


Real nice


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

GOT ME MY NEW SHOES, 72 SPOKE DAYTONS TO MATCH MY JUNK


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

DELGADO58 said:


>


\

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

LUXURYKING said:


> GOT ME MY NEW SHOES, 72 SPOKE DAYTONS TO MATCH MY JUNK


man this is clean


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> GOT ME MY NEW SHOES, 72 SPOKE DAYTONS TO MATCH MY JUNK


Looks good Perro whats crackin!
Still got the 98-02 trunk, drivers door,right rear door,tan visors,heater controls and some misc....LMK if you or anyone interested in them.Car was a low mile Gold on tan 01
Hit me up Doggy


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

anybody here have any of these clips kickin around,I broke a few.... they're for the chrome door trim pieces on the sides, and the dealer wont sell them seperately you have to buy the whole lower panels from what I was told


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

mrchavez said:


> man this is clean


Thanks dawg


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

58Bowtie said:


> Looks good Perro whats crackin!
> Still got the 98-02 trunk, drivers door,right rear door,tan visors,heater controls and some misc....LMK if you or anyone interested in them.Car was a low mile Gold on tan 01
> Hit me up Doggy


Call me lost all my contacts gee


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

How many do you need?


5DEUCE said:


> anybody here have any of these clips kickin around,I broke a few.... they're for the chrome door trim pieces on the sides, and the dealer wont sell them seperately you have to buy the whole lower panels from what I was told


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Just bought a factory sunroof for mine....should be fun to install


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> How many do you need?


If I can I'd like to replace them all, but about 4 or 5 are broken


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

5DEUCE said:


> If I can I'd like to replace them all, but about 4 or 5 are broken


I have 6 or so good ones


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

i just got my 98 cut and hooked up the hydros ,just finishing all the wiring


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> i just got my 98 cut and hooked up the hydros ,just finishing all the wiring


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I have 6 or so good ones


I'll take what you got if that's cool, pm me the price and PayPal info bro


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

5DEUCE said:


> I'll take what you got if that's cool, pm me the price and PayPal info bro


PM sent


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

doin my swap here in about a month gotta get some bills out of the way get a drive shaft made bushings the rest of the suspension components and im ready.







figured i would post dont see alot of people do full frame swaps on these


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> doin my swap here in about a month gotta get some bills out of the way get a drive shaft made bushings the rest of the suspension components and im ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what up homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

a dog


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Posted at the LA riverbed


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

WHAT YEAR FRAME IS THAT?



.TODD said:


> doin my swap here in about a month gotta get some bills out of the way get a drive shaft made bushings the rest of the suspension components and im ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 446761
> 
> Posted at the LA riverbed


:thumbsup:clean


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Looks like and early 90s frame,i notice the front A arm style..could B wrong??


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

CRUISING ON SUNDAY IN DIEGO


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Looking good Ivan!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

D!!! said:


> rack almost done :biggrin:


did you weld it in the trunk? how did you fit it in if not?


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

THANKS HOMEY:wave:



Big nene 1 said:


> Looking good Ivan!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

mrsinecle said:


> WHAT YEAR FRAME IS THAT?


94 with mods


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

They say frame swap is the best to do a standind high three wheel



.TODD said:


> 94 with mods


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

mrsinecle said:


> They say frame swap is the best to do a standind high three wheel


definitly who doesnt love to 3? and not have to worry about breaking tweking of bending your shit i guess im spoiled but after having a wraped frame under my regal i wouldnt have any car of mine juiced without one


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

your down in FL tell me something they got a chromer down there?


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

i was told i can do a three if i get a four link and completely wrapping the frame



.TODD said:


> definitly who doesnt love to 3? and not have to worry about breaking tweking of bending your shit i guess im spoiled but after having a wraped frame under my regal i wouldnt have any car of mine juiced without one


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

yea but its expensive as f***




.TODD said:


> your down in FL tell me something they got a chromer down there?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 446947
> 
> 
> 
> CRUISING ON SUNDAY IN DIEGO


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

mrsinecle said:


> i was told i can do a three if i get a four link and completely wrapping the frame


you can 3 with a newer frame but after partially wraping a frame plus getting a 94 rear end plus moving the mounts on it and the body. might as well just get a 94..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2 props to that big M member he worked hard to get that car to that level


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


>


MEAN


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

while driving my 99 town car my o/d light comes on and says o/d off. i hit the switch but nothing. what do i need to look into?


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Anybody on here got the aftermarket grill?
whats the quality like, how is the chrome?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

5DEUCE said:


> Anybody on here got the aftermarket grill?
> whats the quality like, how is the chrome?


I had one. It stayed nice for a couple of years. After a couple of years of Ohio winters with salt on the roads the chrome started coming off of it. It might be cool for a show car.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

spook said:


> while driving my 99 town car my o/d light comes on and says o/d off. i hit the switch but nothing. what do i need to look into?


You might want to look into this...
http://www.askamechanic.info/askamech2/content/view/114/47/


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

PAINTED MY TRIM YESTERDAY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

spook said:


> while driving my 99 town car my o/d light comes on and says o/d off. i hit the switch but nothing. what do i need to look into?


someone on here was having that problem awhile back....i think it was a fuse or the silinoid on the side of the trans....but it was one of the two


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MY SET UP ALMOST DONE


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> MY SET UP ALMOST DONE


Looks nice but gonna be a pain in the ass to change a motor !


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> MY SET UP ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

will the spindles of a 95 towncar be good for my 98 for the spindle swap??


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Afterlife said:


> TRUNKWORKS said:
> 
> 
> > MY SET UP ALMOST DONE
> ...


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> Afterlife said:
> 
> 
> > YEA RACK MADE FOR 12 BUT I DONT HAVE ALL THE TOP BATTERIES YET
> ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 446761
> 
> Posted at the LA riverbed


Your ride is clean :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

BETTER OFF WITH 91-94 SPINDLES



JasperFelon said:


> will the spindles of a 95 towncar be good for my 98 for the spindle swap??


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

HERES MY RYDE BIG JOHNS AND CHINAMANS REPPIN FOR THEM LINCOLNS...... ENJOY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNthRgnEMSU


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

THOSE ARE SOME BADASS LINCOLNS :thumbsup:



LUXURYKING said:


> HERES MY RYDE BIG JOHNS AND CHINAMANS REPPIN FOR THEM LINCOLNS...... ENJOY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNthRgnEMSU


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> THOSE ARE SOME BADASS LINCOLNS :thumbsup:


THANKS GEE


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

LUXURYKING said:


> HERES MY RYDE BIG JOHNS AND CHINAMANS REPPIN FOR THEM LINCOLNS...... ENJOY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNthRgnEMSU


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Your ride is clean :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

LUXURYKING said:


> HERES MY RYDE BIG JOHNS AND CHINAMANS REPPIN FOR THEM LINCOLNS...... ENJOY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNthRgnEMSU


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> HERES MY RYDE BIG JOHNS AND CHINAMANS REPPIN FOR THEM LINCOLNS...... ENJOY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNthRgnEMSU


TTMFT :thumbsup:...


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> TTMFT :thumbsup:...


Thanks gee


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

RAGTOWN said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> HERES MY RYDE BIG JOHNS AND CHINAMANS REPPIN FOR THEM LINCOLNS...... ENJOY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNthRgnEMSU


:thumbsup::thumbsup: niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: niceeeeeeeeeeee


thanks gee


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 446947
> 
> 
> 
> CRUISING ON SUNDAY IN DIEGO


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> BETTER OFF WITH 91-94 SPINDLES


WHATS THE DIFFERENCE??? CUZ I WAS GONNA THROW SOME 97 ONES ON MINE....THANKS


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> WHATS THE DIFFERENCE??? CUZ I WAS GONNA THROW SOME 97 ONES ON MINE....THANKS


90-94 spindles you can run 13"s ,95-97 run 14"s with no grinding or adapters..


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Up on3 said:


> 90-94 spindles you can run 13"s ,95-97 run 14"s with no grinding or adapters..


SO I STILL AM GONNA HAVE TO DO A LIL GRINDING FOR 13"S


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Up on3 said:


> 90-94 spindles you can run 13"s ,95-97 run 14"s with no grinding or adapters..


koo ,thanks for the info


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

910 IN DA MUTHAFUKIN HOUSE...:thumbsup:


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

JIMMIE_619_RIGG said:


> SO I STILL AM GONNA HAVE TO DO A LIL GRINDING FOR 13"S


Yeah if you run the 95-97 spindles..


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

I HAVE A SET OF 14s AND 13s. I HAD TO GET 93 SPINDLES FOR MINE.


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

i just picked up some 90tc spindles for mine


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

NOW COMES THE FUN PART, INSTALLING THEM LOL




JasperFelon said:


> i just picked up some 90tc spindles for mine


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Up on3 said:


> Yeah if you run the 95-97 spindles..


COO! THANKS


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> NOW COMES THE FUN PART, INSTALLING THEM LOL


i was told that the 90 spindles wont fit the 98 ,anubody know if its true ,


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> NOW COMES THE FUN PART, INSTALLING THEM LOL


i was told its not that hard:dunno:they also just told me the 1990 spindles aint gonna fit my 98,so ill see in a lil bit


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

THEY TOLD ME THE SAME THING, YET THEY ARE ON THE CAR. THE THING IS THAT A LOT OF MECHANICS DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY WE ARE DOING IT SO IT CONFUSES THEM AT FIRST. LOL THEY SHOULD FIT.



JasperFelon said:


> i was told its not that hard:dunno:they also just told me the 1990 spindles aint gonna fit my 98,so ill see in a lil bit


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> THEY TOLD ME THE SAME THING, YET THEY ARE ON THE CAR. THE THING IS THAT A LOT OF MECHANICS DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY WE ARE DOING IT SO IT CONFUSES THEM AT FIRST. LOL THEY SHOULD FIT.


yeah thats what the first mechanic i brought told me ,that why was i doin this lol,even though i explained it he said not to do it ,so i hit up a homie i should have it done by tomorrow hopefully


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

NICE!! YEA, GET SOMEONE WHO UNDERSTANDS WHY YOU ARE DOING IT.THE LOOK ON A MECHANIC'S FACE IS PRICELESS WHEN YOU TRY TO EXPLAIN WHY YOU ARE DOING. LOL




JasperFelon said:


> yeah thats what the first mechanic i brought told me ,that why was i doin this lol,even though i explained it he said not to do it ,so i hit up a homie i should have it done by tomorrow hopefully


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> NICE!! YEA, GET SOMEONE WHO UNDERSTANDS WHY YOU ARE DOING IT.THE LOOK ON A MECHANIC'S FACE IS PRICELESS WHEN YOU TRY TO EXPLAIN WHY YOU ARE DOING. LOL


yeap priceless lol,hey bro so u have90 spindles and u have not had a problem eversince,??is your ride juiced??


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

MY 93 SPINDLES HAVEN'T GAVE ME PROBLEM, ITS RIDES THE SAME. I DONT HAVE JUICE IN MY CAR YET.




JasperFelon said:


> yeap priceless lol,hey bro so u have90 spindles and u have not had a problem eversince,??is your ride juiced??


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Make sure you use 90 lower ball joints too.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

mrsinecle said:


> THEY TOLD ME THE SAME THING, YET THEY ARE ON THE CAR. THE THING IS THAT A LOT OF MECHANICS DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY WE ARE DOING IT SO IT CONFUSES THEM AT FIRST. LOL THEY SHOULD FIT.


Yeah... filling the trunk full of massive amounts of batteries and pumps then down grading the brakes to put small wheels on the car typically throws off everyone I talk to. lol


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Yeah... filling the trunk full of massive amounts of batteries and pumps then down grading the brakes to put small wheels on the car typically throws off everyone I talk to. lol



DUDE THE WHOLE CONCEPT OF HYDRAULICS LEAVES THEM DUMBFOUNDED LOL. TRY EXPLAINING TO AN OLD SCHOOL MECHANIC THAT YOU DON'T NEED AN ALIGNMENT, THAT YOUR A ARMS ARE EXTENDED.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

JasperFelon said:


> i was told its not that hard:dunno:they also just told me the 1990 spindles aint gonna fit my 98,so ill see in a lil bit


...i have 90 corwn vic on my towncar....they fit


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> PAINTED MY TRIM YESTERDAY


now doesnt that look alot cleaner and consistent? i be tryin to tell people that chrome molding on these lincolns are over rated


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

.TODD said:


> now doesnt that look alot cleaner and consistent? i be tryin to tell people that chrome molding on these lincolns are over rated


Looks alright but cheep its a luxury car chrome is the way to go! Each there own :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

CHEEP LOL


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Lord Duez said:


> Make sure you use 90 lower ball joints too.


ok thanks


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

i bought the extending key looking thing lol, my question what model of car do i get for the ball joint,they told me any regal should do it ,but only 2 holes align or match


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> CHEEP LOL


 it's just that u got that bad ass front end with that big chrome grill chrome handles chrome around the windows it looked real nice with the chrome moldings


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

the chrome has a nice flow with the car lowrider and chrome hand and hand:yes:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Chrome all the way unless u mold it off,


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

EVERYONE GOT THE CHROME...I LIKE IT PAINTED I WASN'T SURE IF I WOULD LIKE IT...BUT IT MADE ME LIKE MY CAR AGAIN


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

My chrome beltline is black from the factory...


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

lowblackee said:


> QUOTE=lowblackee;14533357]
> View attachment 361327
> View attachment 361328
> View attachment 361329
> ...


For sale 98 tc[/QUOTE]


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> PAINTED MY TRIM YESTERDAY


looks clean.. will look awesome with black mouldings.i think..but looks like a champ homie


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

98-02 towncar front bumper trim OEM used excellent cond $30 for the pair


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

I got 98-02Towncar OEM grill assembly for sale in excellent used condition $60


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

98-02 towncar rear bumper trim OEM used excellent cond $50 for all 3 pieces


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

nice


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> looks clean.. will look awesome with black mouldings.i think..but looks like a champ homie


THANKS HOMIE I LIKE IT ALOT IT MADE IT LOOK LIKE A WHOLE DIFF CAR TO ME...I LIKE MY CARS CLEAN AND SIMPLE


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

JasperFelon said:


> i bought the extending key looking thing lol, my question what model of car do i get for the ball joint,they told me any regal should do it ,but only 2 holes align or match


73-82 chevrolet 1500 pickup balljoint. also offered in an unbreakable style heavy duty balljoint.


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


>


Nice...


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

got the spindle swap done and put the spoons ok.


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

i meant spoons on


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

JasperFelon said:


> View attachment 451400
> got the spindle swap done and put the spoons ok.


 
I LIKE IT...LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> I LIKE IT...LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


thanks,looks a lot better in the sun


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

JasperFelon said:


> View attachment 451400
> got the spindle swap done and put the spoons ok.



SHE LOOKS SEXY. WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS U GO WITH?


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> SHE LOOKS SEXY. WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS U GO WITH?


thanks ,8s in the front and 14s in the back


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> View attachment 451400
> got the spindle swap done and put the spoons ok.


:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

JasperFelon said:


> thanks ,8s in the front and 14s in the back


I WANT TO DO 18s ON MINE, CANT WAIT HOMES


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

heres more recent pics of my lincoln ready for clear


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


krazyhorse said:


> heres more recent pics of my lincoln ready for clear


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

krazyhorse said:


> heres more recent pics of my lincoln ready for clear



DAMN THAT LOOKS SICK!! :worship:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks dawg


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup: looks good


gracias


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> I WANT TO DO 18s ON MINE, CANT WAIT HOMES


koo:thumbsup:,


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

​TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

uffin:


krazyhorse said:


> heres more recent pics of my lincoln ready for clear


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

for sale frame is fully raped 4 link paint bully and frame new muffers rearend also done with a 4 pump set up motor only has 63k on iti live in miami fl let me know


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

krazyhorse said:


> heres more recent pics of my lincoln ready for clear


That's a bad mofo homie. Car is sick


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

fleetwood88 said:


> That's a bad mofo homie. Car is sick


Thanks dawg im clearing it tomorrow


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TESTED THE LANK TODAY GOT SOME FINE TUNING TO DO BUT ITS OFF THE GROUND AT LEAST...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Love this white Lincoln


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

krazyhorse said:


> heres more recent pics of my lincoln ready for clear


really impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN_559 (Apr 7, 2010)

my 99 TC


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> TESTED THE LANK TODAY GOT SOME FINE TUNING TO DO BUT ITS OFF THE GROUND AT LEAST...


That mufuka is nice homie, single or double pump to the nose?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

ROLLIN_559 said:


> View attachment 452338
> my 99 TC


:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

chichi on 13 said:


> View attachment 451785
> View attachment 451786
> View attachment 451787
> View attachment 451788
> ...


any interior piks?? And what's the price on it?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> That mufuka is nice homie, single or double pump to the nose?


THANKS HOMIE ITS GOT A SINGLE PUMP TO THE FRONT 9 BATTS


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THANKS HOMIE ITS GOT A SINGLE PUMP TO THE FRONT 9 BATTS


it gets up there, I'm building mine right now, single pump 8 batteries, hi-low elite 2000 to the nose, hope it does some good inches


----------



## ROLLIN_559 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks homie


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> it gets up there, I'm building mine right now, single pump 8 batteries, hi-low elite 2000 to the nose, hope it does some good inches


YA U SHOULD BE GOOD WITH THAT...I STILL GOT ALOT OF LITTLE STUFF TO MESS WITH ON MY SET UP BEFORE I GET IT ON THE BUMPER BUT I'LL GET IT THERE SOON...


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> YA U SHOULD BE GOOD WITH THAT...I STILL GOT ALOT OF LITTLE STUFF TO MESS WITH ON MY SET UP BEFORE I GET IT ON THE BUMPER BUT I'LL GET IT THERE SOON...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

heres mine single 6 batts


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

83lac-va-beach said:


> heres mine single 6 batts


THAT SHIT HITTEN NICE


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> TESTED THE LANK TODAY GOT SOME FINE TUNING TO DO BUT ITS OFF THE GROUND AT LEAST...


looks good gee, hey you hopping on those arm extenders?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

155/80/13 said:


> looks good gee, hey you hopping on those arm extenders?


YA BUT MINE ARE HOMEMADE IM ABOUT TO CHANGE EM OUT TO CADDIE A ARMS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> Love this white Lincoln


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> YA BUT MINE ARE HOMEMADE IM ABOUT TO CHANGE EM OUT TO CADDIE A ARMS


i like the cadi arms already extended an inch stock


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

83lac-va-beach said:


> i like the cadi arms already extended an inch stock


YA I HAVE SOME THAT I ALREADY MADE I EXTENDED THEM ANOTHER INCH FOR TWO TOTAL IM TAKING MY CAR APART TODAY AND CHANGING SOME SHIT AROUND...AND REPLACING THE MOTOR I BURNED OUT TESTING MY CAR YESTERDAY...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

keola808 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

keola808 said:


>


Nice .:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

keola808 said:


>


Nice color.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TOWNCARS UP


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

krazyhorse said:


> heres more recent pics of my lincoln ready for clear


damn that's badass.
can't wait to see full pictures of the car out of the garage


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> TOWNCARS UP


x99


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

a set of arms i did this weekend for my towncar, pm me for prices....lol


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

singlepumphopper said:


> a set of arms i did this weekend for my towncar, pm me for prices....lol


Caddy arms or 90 towncar arms?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 454306
> View attachment 454308
> View attachment 454309
> View attachment 454311
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DeeLoc said:


> Caddy arms or 90 towncar arms?


89 towncar arms, goin on my 2000


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> 89 towncar arms, goin on my 2000


thats wutt i got


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

LUXURYKING said:


> thats wutt i got


thats the way to go, i like the look and u can reinforce them alot more then the turbular onces that come stock on em


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

singlepumphopper said:


> thats the way to go, i like the look and u can reinforce them alot more then the turbular onces that come stock on em


Do they bolt to the stock spindle or did you change that out as well? I got a pair of 92 spindles for my 98


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

I HEARD G BODY A ARMS WERE THE WAY TO. ANY TRUTH TO THAT?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 454306
> View attachment 454308
> View attachment 454309
> View attachment 454311
> ...


Nice.i want some now


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

whats the best way to get a higher lock up in the front??:dunno:


----------



## ROLLIN_559 (Apr 7, 2010)

nothing fancy like some of the stuff on here . But fully wrapped ,90s spindles . 94 frame and suspension .working on chrome now


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

ROLLIN_559 said:


> View attachment 454882
> nothing fancy like some of the stuff on here . But fully wrapped ,90s spindles . 94 frame and suspension .working on chrome now


THATS SHITS NICE HOMIE


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

My Daily Driver. Hopefully I get it painted and stripped near the end of the year,well after I'm done with my other cars.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get body mounts? Parts store says they don't have em. Energy suspension they only make sway bar and control arm bushings and dealer says they have em but don't sell em in a kit only piece by piece and its gotta be alot of lunch monies to try to piece a kit together ....


----------



## ROLLIN_559 (Apr 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: thanks big homie


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DeeLoc said:


> Do they bolt to the stock spindle or did you change that out as well? I got a pair of 92 spindles for my 98


i did a spinde swap to a 94 to fit the 13z, so im not really sure homie, but theyll go right on ur 92, 91-94 is the same so u should b good...:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Big nene 1 said:


> Nice.i want some now


hit me up, i'll hook u up, but im sure u got that covered in cali....uffin:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Pump rack and lower traling arms with mounts for this week if everything goes good, pulling the body seems to be my biggest issue, caddys and g bodys are no problem but these lincoln seem to be harder, then again i havent started on it yet, i hope it easier then it looks....:facepalm:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

OK HERES THE FINAL PRODUCT GUYS FIRST SHOW AND ALREADY AWARD WINNER..IF U NEED CUSTOM PAINT OR MURALS HIT ME UP...


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

krazyhorse said:


> OK HERES THE FINAL PRODUCT GUYS FIRST SHOW AND ALREADY AWARD WINNER..IF U NEED CUSTOM PAINT OR MURALS HIT ME UP...


CONGRATS HOMIE!! THATS ONE BADASS WHIP!!!


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks dawgy


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

MY T.C. THE CAR HANGOUT IN MIAMI


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

LOVE THAT BLACK ON THE GRILL!!!!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE CANDY PURPLE FLIP TO BLACK.4 PUMPS WITH EVERYTHING BUT BATTERIES,BRAND NEW IN THE BOXES 14X7 BLACK SPOKES.NEW PAINT SO STILL NEEDS WETSAND AND BUFF.BLACK LEATHER INT.A/C..PURPLE H.I.D .PM ME FOR ANY INFO..QUARTER PRESIDENTIAL TOP IN BLACK.STILL NEED TO PICK THAT UP FROM THE SHOP......


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

mrsinecle said:


> MY T.C. THE CAR HANGOUT IN MIAMI
> 
> View attachment 457228


Nica homie always wanted a black linc just like that


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

krazyhorse said:


> OK HERES THE FINAL PRODUCT GUYS FIRST SHOW AND ALREADY AWARD WINNER..IF U NEED CUSTOM PAINT OR MURALS HIT ME UP...


WOW REAL NICE im sure thatll be in the magazine in due time but honestly im afraid to make my shit that nice since i plan on hopping it


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

regalistic said:


> LOVE THAT BLACK ON THE GRILL!!!!!


THANKS, DID IT AT THE CRIB WITH SPRAY PAINT FROM A CAN.


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

fleetwood88 said:


> Nica homie always wanted a black linc just like that


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

_T T T_


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> MY T.C. THE CAR HANGOUT IN MIAMI
> 
> View attachment 457228


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

would be nice bro i would like to get a page on a mag with all my art... thanks bro


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

GOOD MORNING T.C FAMILY. YA'LL HAVE A BLESSED DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>



THAT SHIT BANGIN HOMIE


----------



## LILMANDOVI (Dec 31, 2010)

THE REGAL AFTER A MAKE OVER HOMIE...http://www.layitlow.com/forums/memb...097385-100001745662570-761859-619218225-n.jpg


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Just alil work we have done here at A&M Custom ....​
_








_
_Hydraulic setup Done By __A&M Customs_
_







_


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THAT SHIT BANGIN HOMIE


thanks.....i got about three of those before my lower balljoint gave up on me.....i had to tow it home after that


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

A&M-Custom said:


> Just alil work we have done here at A&M Custom ....​
> 
> _
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

LILMANDOVI said:


> THE REGAL AFTER A MAKE OVER HOMIE...http://www.layitlow.com/forums/memb...097385-100001745662570-761859-619218225-n.jpg


looks really clean


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks nice. Whats up with the fittings on the tanks?


A&M-Custom said:


> Just alil work we have done here at A&M Custom ....​
> _
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

One of two new body lows i sweden! Far from being done but at least it´s cruiseable :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Looks nice. Whats up with the fittings on the tanks?


nothin special just adds to the look with the hardline......very nice car....seen it in person


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Looks nice. Whats up with the fittings on the tanks?


nothin special just adds to the look with the hardline......very nice car....seen it in person


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TOOK HER OUT TODAY FOR A PICNIC REPPIN THAT GT SO.CAL


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> TOOK HER OUT TODAY FOR A PICNIC REPPIN THAT GT SO.CAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> TOOK HER OUT TODAY FOR A PICNIC REPPIN THAT GT SO.CAL


ride lookn good edwin ,qqvvo


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> ride lookn good edwin ,qqvvo


WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIE!!! How's it going bro


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIE!!! How's it going bro


qvvvo just here bro ,:biggrin: how bout u


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Big john reppin GT on tv 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LhE2yCBr-k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> qvvvo just here bro ,:biggrin: how bout u


chillin nomas, did some more work on my TC this weekend, got the pump rack built and ready to go, gotta do a lil panel work and speaker box under the rack, some paint and hardlines and were good to go...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Got 3rd at Mesa super show...there was alot of Lincolns


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

A&M-Custom said:


> Just alil work we have done here at A&M Custom ....​
> 
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Big nene 1 said:


> Got 3rd at Mesa super show...there was alot of Lincolns


Congrats, saw on FB you placed Nene!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> ride lookn good edwin ,qqvvo


wutts good homie, im just chillin dawgy dippin here once in awhile and you?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Big john reppin GT on tv
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LhE2yCBr-k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


GT SO.CAL on the moove homie how you been?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*CLEAN 5TH WHEEL FOR SALE IT CAME OFF A 99 LINCOLN TOWN CAR...KNOCK OFF AND ADAPTER NOT INCLUDED...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY































*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> wutts good homie, im just chillin dawgy dippin here once in awhile and you?


orale just kickin back for now the ride comes out next yr takin my time to do it right


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> chillin nomas, did some more work on my TC this weekend, got the pump rack built and ready to go, gotta do a lil panel work and speaker box under the rack, some paint and hardlines and were good to go...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> GT SO.CAL on the moove homie how you been?


Just Chillin waiting my turn to get one of these sic713 paint jobs .....its about to go down ....we bout to freak this town car the fuck out


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

On, the fwy heading to the Mesa show


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Had to drive the Lincoln after the trailer axle broke in Blythe.....on the 10fwy to phx....


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Posted the next day at the show.would odd never thought I was going to win.....there was like 20 Lincolns at the show


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> orale just kickin back for now the ride comes out next yr takin my time to do it right


AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT............ TAKE YOUR TIME PERRO,CANT WAIT TO SEE IT THOUGH


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Just Chillin waiting my turn to get one of these sic713 paint jobs .....its about to go down ....we bout to freak this town car the fuck out


DAMMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT............ TAKE YOUR TIME PERRO,CANT WAIT TO SEE IT THOUGH


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:


had to rename my car too RESURRECTED re did the whole thing from scratch even put a new engine.........


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> had to rename my car too RESURRECTED re did the whole thing from scratch even put a new engine.........


:thumbsup:nada mas... :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

just seen a clean candy linc on a progressive auto insurance commercial last night. any1 know who's it was and are there pics


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> just seen a clean candy linc on a progressive auto insurance commercial last night. any1 know who's it was and are there pics


Big John's from Goodtimes


----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:nada mas... :biggrin:


I'm just saying LOL


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> just seen a clean candy linc on a progressive auto insurance commercial last night. any1 know who's it was and are there pics


linc was bad ass


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

That red T.C was off the chain. Good to see lowriders on movies and tv again. It's been awhile.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> I'm just saying LOL


:thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

hope someone hasn't already posted this
tc at the end


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

leomajestics said:


> View attachment 461304


NICE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

dammit!!!!!! 3rd page bump


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

T9T8T


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Dippin on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

LUXURYKING said:


> Dippin on a Sunday afternoon


Good looking Towncar right there


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Dippin on a Sunday afternoon


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Dippin on a Sunday afternoon


Looking good dawg... TTT for this TC :thumbsup:...


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Good looking Towncar right there


thank you homie



BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks dawgy



DANNY 805 said:


> Looking good dawg... TTT for this TC :thumbsup:...


sup gee, almost there? lmk dawg ill go help you.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

What up my TC family....:wave:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> thank you homie
> 
> 
> thanks dawgy
> ...





singlepumphopper said:


> What up my TC family....:wave:


:wave::wave:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :wave::wave:


whats up bro, hows it goin....:wave:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

LUXURYKING said:


> Dippin on a Sunday afternoon


damm thats nice homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

Back at mike lambersons for some more stripping


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

And I drove it to he's house a 2 hour drive on them of 72 spoke Dz on og 5.20s


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Dippin on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

LUXURYKING said:


> Dippin on a Sunday afternoon


Nice!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

leomajestics said:


> View attachment 464680
> 
> Back at mike lambersons for some more dropping


This one of my favorites rite now . Clean shit homie ,and props for drivin it!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

LUXMAN said:


> This one of my favorites rite now . Clean shit homie ,and props for drivin it!


Thanks for the props luxman:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> damm thats nice homie....:thumbsup:


Thanks dawg.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

leomajestics said:


> View attachment 464684
> View attachment 464684
> 
> And I drove it to he's house a 2 hour drive on them of 72 spoke Dz on og 5.20s


Stop it! You know you got the trailer parked around the corner.lol


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> whats up bro, hows it goin....:wave:


just here bro uffin:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

Big nene 1 said:


> Stop it! You know you got the trailer parked around the corner.lol


Lol not me u know I'm on the road and on jackstands at the show


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

krazyhorse said:


> OK HERES THE FINAL PRODUCT GUYS FIRST SHOW AND ALREADY AWARD WINNER..IF U NEED CUSTOM PAINT OR MURALS HIT ME UP...


:worship::worship:NICE


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

LUXURYKING said:


> here she is in the sun, cant wait for new years day............


Hey bro how did u get that vinyl top its sik serrio i had a question i found a top at a junk yard real nice not worn out just the front end of car crashed is it posible to remove and put the top on my tc its the cartier one the one that comes up just to my second door not all the way plz if u can help me thanks


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

CADILLAC D said:


> *CLEAN 5TH WHEEL FOR SALE IT CAME OFF A 99 LINCOLN TOWN CAR...KNOCK OFF AND ADAPTER NOT INCLUDED...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much homie


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

_​T T T_


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

xixe8TOWXcar said:


> Hey bro how did u get that vinyl top its sik serrio i had a question i found a top at a junk yard real nice not worn out just the front end of car crashed is it posible to remove and put the top on my tc its the cartier one the one that comes up just to my second door not all the way plz if u can help me thanks


Yeah you can just take it off and put it on yours dawg,any interior shop will do it.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Tuckin








Reppin So.Cal GT


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

LUXURYKING said:


> Yeah you can just take it off and put it on yours dawg,any interior shop will do it.


Orale is cuz washa loko i told an upholsory guy if he could do it and he was like no and all this stuff u think it be hard to put it on one self and when i saw the top i liked it new and all the moldings were good and thankd for the help 
Is the front end of the car swaped homie


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

here is the one i have been working on its still has a ways to go


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

droppen98 said:


> here is the one i have been working on its still has a ways to go


lookn good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

T9T9T


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

krazyhorse said:


> OK HERES THE FINAL PRODUCT GUYS FIRST SHOW AND ALREADY AWARD WINNER..IF U NEED CUSTOM PAINT OR MURALS HIT ME UP...


Bad ass ride!


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone with an uncut linc looking to trade for a 2 door brougham?


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

My lincoln with brand new hankooks!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

aguilera620 said:


> My lincoln with brand new hankooks!
> View attachment 466321


lookn good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 466357


:thumbsup:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 466357


dile a ivan ima go get that ass lol jk bro looks good


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> dile a ivan ima go get that ass lol jk bro looks good


lol i'll tell em, the tc is getting some up grades, next weekend front end and rear cylinders and slip yoke.....


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

TOOK ROOT BEER FLOAT FOR THE SMOG CHECK...
















...


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

singlepumphopper said:


> lol i'll tell em, the tc is getting some up grades, next weekend front end and rear cylinders and slip yoke.....


hell yea man thats good


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Kingoftha661 said:


>


:thumbsup: lookn good


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> TOOK ROOT BEER FLOAT FOR THE SMOG CHECK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats wutt im talking about


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

pic I took from New Year's 2012 at the after hop...Sickside C.C.


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

BIG BOPPER said:


> lookn good homie:thumbsup:


thanks man threw the rims on the same day I tinted the windows


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

aguilera620 said:


> thanks man threw the rims on the same day I tinted the windows


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

DeeLoc said:


> pic I took from New Year's 2012 at the after hop...Sickside C.C.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> View attachment 467831


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> TOOK ROOT BEER FLOAT FOR THE SMOG CHECK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: nice


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> View attachment 468025
> View attachment 468026


lookn good :thumbsup:


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

JasperFelon said:


> View attachment 468022
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]468023[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]
> 
> Loving that green


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Kingoftha661 said:


> Loving that green


yeah gets a lot of attention  Attachment 468025Attachment 468026
lookn good :thumbsup:
thankx homie


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

I got a quick question for everyone wat is the best set up and how many batterys to make a 98 hop and clown


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> pic I took from New Year's 2012 at the after hop...Sickside C.C.


scary hno:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

I seen this one in new York in 
time square ,


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

going to get a full top put on this week


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

.TODD said:


> scary hno:


it's kinda fitting for the car as it has a graveyard mural all down the side


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

DELGADO58 said:


> I seen this one in new York in
> time square ,


Dame thats something bro


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

83lac-va-beach said:


> going to get a full top put on this week



Damn this shit never sold


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

leomajestics said:


> View attachment 464680
> 
> Back at mike lambersons for some more stripping


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

xixe8TOWXcar said:


> I got a quick question for everyone wat is the best set up and how many batterys to make a 98 hop and clown


Well you can do six batteries three on each sides between the wheel well and quarter and have the pumps in the middle. Or you can line them up across the back and have the pumps in the front.


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Well you can do six batteries three on each sides between the wheel well and quarter and have the pumps in the middle. Or you can line them up across the back and have the pumps in the front.


O ok but how many pumps or wat would be the best cylinders to putt on the back i wanna go 16 or 14


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

Kingoftha661 said:


> Damn this shit never sold


nope its gettin finished i wish


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

heres my addition


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

_18-32-25_448.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

155/80/13 said:


> heres my addition


nice!!!!....:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


 2003 lincoln town car 7k no zeniths 297k on the dash 123k on the engine and trans 2 pump 8 batts 6 switches .....clean clear title everything works....hids alpine deck .....pioneer eq...4 6x9 2amps ....very nice car...but time to move on.............. price is pretty firm no trades


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> 2003 lincoln town car 7k no zeniths 297k on the dash 123k on the engine and trans 2 pump 8 batts 6 switches .....clean clear title everything works....hids alpine deck .....pioneer eq...4 6x9 2amps ....very nice car...but time to move on.............. price is pretty firm no trades


NICE TOWNCAR


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> NICE TOWNCAR


Thanks bro


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

Niiiice towncars...


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

evilcamino said:


> Niiiice towncars...


Heres my 2000....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=470658&stc=1&d=1335237785


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

Yesterday in bakersfield


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

View attachment 470700

Yesterday in bakersfield


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

linken looking top notch leo :thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> linken looking top notch leo :thumbsup:
> View attachment 470705
> View attachment 470705


thanks homie see y guys Sunday


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Looking good Leo


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice Leo looking good Big M repping hard


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

leomajestics said:


> View attachment 470706


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Leo.....I said it before and ons say it again.....that is the baddest town car on the set right now....nothin fuckin with it.....way to put it down for the BIG "M"


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:thumbsup:


EL_ROGER1963 said:


>


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

last sunday


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Leo.....I said it before and ons say it again.....that is the baddest town car on the set right now....nothin fuckin with it.....way to put it down for the BIG "M"


Thanks for the props dog we got to stay on top


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

EL_ROGER1963 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:nice


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

EL_ROGER1963 said:


>


damm thats nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

yo homie is it possible to remove the top from the car and place it on another cuz i found the same top that u have and i want to knkoe if its posible top put it on my 98 the moldings are all good and the top just the whole front end is fucked up let me knoe if it could be done thank u


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

It can be done.....the top is only glued on.....so carefully remove the trim and pull on the top.....u may need a knife to cut the glue spots.....but take your time and the top will come off in one piece .....I think the parts on the door a screwed on


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> It can be done.....the top is only glued on.....so carefully remove the trim and pull on the top.....u may need a knife to cut the glue spots.....but take your time and the top will come off in one piece .....I think the parts on the door a screwed on


Thnks bro do u think it could be put on manualy or take it to some one and if so wat type of adhesive i can use


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

87pkutty said:


>


wat is the inches on the cylinders u have on the tc ima buy some but thats how i want them thanks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm really not sure what they use....but I'm sure the local hardware store has sumthing that will hold that top on....


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> damm thats nice....:thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I'm really not sure what they use....but I'm sure the local hardware store has sumthing that will hold that top on....


O ok well thanks homie ima see if it could be done and ill keep updated


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

To ride locked up do u need a slip yoke drive shaft or wat kind or it dont matter if u have that the trany still fucks up ????


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

xixe8TOWXcar said:


> To ride locked up do u need a slip yoke drive shaft or wat kind or it dont matter if u have that the trany still fucks up ????


This is all mine gets up and you can feel the driveshaft hitting underneath I'm getting it extended on monday


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

Kingoftha661 said:


> This is all mine gets up and you can feel the driveshaft hitting underneath I'm getting it extended on monday


 NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

Kingoftha661 said:


> This is all mine gets up and you can feel the driveshaft hitting underneath I'm getting it extended on monday


 o ok and it lockes up higher bro and is it good to get the slip yoke drive shaft


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

Kingoftha661 said:


> This is all mine gets up and you can feel the driveshaft hitting underneath I'm getting it extended on monday


 and ese homie waht size cylinders do u have in the car its sick


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

xixe8TOWXcar said:


> o ok and it lockes up higher bro and is it good to get the slip yoke drive shaft


ya the slip is cool to get bmh has it for 225 i believe but its only 2.25 extension i think its better to take your car to a driveshaft place and let them measure to see how much you need so you can roll laid and fully extended the shop im goning to is charging 575 and thats extending to what i need and balancing my drive shaft


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

im running 12" cylinders right now but im changing to 16s on monday before the driveshaft swap ill post up pics after its all done


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

My old towncar


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a question for y'all guys, if i put on some chinas on my tc, do i have to shave anything or alter something?


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

runninlow said:


> I have a question for y'all guys, if i put on some chinas on my tc, do i have to shave anything or alter something?


i would recommend a spindle swap,than grinding


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

JasperFelon said:


> i would recommend a spindle swap,than grinding


Thnx.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Kingoftha661 said:


> This is all mine gets up and you can feel the driveshaft hitting underneath I'm getting it extended on monday


lookn good


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

JasperFelon said:


> i would recommend a spindle swap,than grinding


Btw i forgot to ask any particular spindle i should be using?


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

runninlow said:


> Btw i forgot to ask any particular spindle i should be using?


on mine i got them from a 1990 towncar ,but u can do from 90-94 and late 80s to what i was told


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

sharky_510 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

JasperFelon said:


> on mine i got them from a 1990 towncar ,but u can do from 90-94 and late 80s to what i was told


Thnx again.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Custom rear lowers and chains. Standing 3 all day...


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

Kingoftha661 said:


> im running 12" cylinders right now but im changing to 16s on monday before the driveshaft swap ill post up pics after its all done


O ok cuz i want to get 16s on the back too but in the front wat size homie the same 8s and yea keep me posted on it cuz ima buy everything and i want to do it right do u have the spindel swap???


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

singlepumphopper said:


>


 no wheight on the back if u dont mind wat kind of set up u got


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

xixe8TOWXcar said:


> no wheight on the back if u dont mind wat kind of set up u got


its 4 linked and i also put chains on it. Its my boys car


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

xixe8TOWXcar said:


> no wheight on the back if u dont mind wat kind of set up u got


i made the lowers longer for a higher lock up and to help with the pinion angle. Now it locks up high and is drivable with no slip yoke


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

EL_ROGER1963 said:


>


NICE BIG DOG


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


>


NICE!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

anyone know where i can get body bushings from? i checked everywhere


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> NICE!


Yea its my boy'z ride. Were redoing some suspension work on it


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

.TODD said:


> anyone know where i can get body bushings from? i checked everywhere


dealorship


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I just threw the few I had out 3 weeks ago foo Dayum


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

singlepumphopper said:


> i made the lowers longer for a higher lock up and to help with the pinion angle. Now it locks up high and is drivable with no slip yoke


Hey homie would u mind giving me the measurmants???


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> its 4 linked and i also put chains on it. Its my boys car


i think mines gonna sit alot like that green one 

 



 

see how the strokes are angled but like you said this might be good for riding locked up with a stock shaft so i aint made plus mines adjustible  but will try it like this see what happenes


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> i think mines gonna sit alot like that green one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good homie. And u should b good. He switching to 18's in rear so we might have to make some adjustments


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

xixe8TOWXcar said:


> Hey homie would u mind giving me the measurmants???


36inches long on the arms. I made the mounts out of c chanel. U can bolt them right up to ur stock rear end mounts. And material is 1 1/2 X 2 rectangular tubing with 1/8 thickness. But u gotta reinforce it forsure


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

singlepumphopper said:


> 36inches long on the arms. I made the mounts out of c chanel. U can bolt them right up to ur stock rear end mounts. And material is 1 1/2 X 2 rectangular tubing with 1/8 thickness. But u gotta reinforce it forsure


Thanks homie gunna get it on u said it has a four linc


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

xixe8TOWXcar said:


> Thanks homie gunna get it on u said it has a four linc


yea its 4 linked


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES SO.CAL REPPIN AT ELYSIAN PARK BIG JOHNS BLOODY MONEY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

T9T9T


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

CMEDROP said:


> hope someone hasn't already posted this
> tc at the end


Thats Blood Money GOOD TIMES are all over the place.


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

*98 TOWN CAR FROM DESERT DREAMS C.C.















*


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

stupid question...was wondering why theres two topics, 1998-2002 & 2003-2009 ???
whats the difference besides the obvious headlamps, grills, fenders & hoods ???
only asking because im definately interested in picking one up...the newer the better of course.
but have read that the ones that come with aluminum sub frames are not good for lifting (obviously)
then having to swap spindles & grinding shit down to fit 13s.

which years come with aluminum sub frames & is the spindle swaping & grinding un avoidable ???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

The 03 and up have an aluminum sub frame....the dash, headrest, 3rd brakelight, quaters, rear bumper, trunk are diffrent ....part of the reason you don't see that many is because the cars are still expensive to buy stock....I bought mine for $4200 with high miles 2yr ago....and I have about another 6000 in upgrades.....anything u find in the 4k range will have 200k+ mileage on it low miles then you start lookin at 8k on up.....I've seen 03 with 20k miles go for 18k .....so make sure that's what u want because if u have to sale the car u will have to take a loss on it...... That's where I'm at now....luckly I got mine for cheap so I'm not to much in the whole


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

T9T9T


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> T9T9T


:wave:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BUBBA-D said:


>


Nice, hopefully it will be ready for the picnic :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Posted


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

View attachment 477987

Posted


----------



## skifdank (Mar 17, 2007)

Very sweet Lincolns!


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> T9T9T


Whats up dawg :wave:... r u coming down 2 the Ventura show hno:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

where did you get all the parts for the front end from?


BUBBA-D;1548437
0 said:


>


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Nice, hopefully it will be ready for the picnic :thumbsup::thumbsup:


TRYING HOMIE


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BUBBA-D said:


> TRYING HOMIE


Wet n Cheesy... Tight work!!


----------



## lefty13 (Nov 6, 2010)

...


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

lefty13 said:


> ...


Looking good


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dayum lefty !! Cant wait to see more of that one


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

lefty13 said:


> ...




can't wait to see it out


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

lefty13 said:


> ...


lookn real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lefty13 (Nov 6, 2010)

*El Asesino more pixs*

...


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but are the bolt holes on the adapters supposed to be so damn close to the center? I have to use an open end wrench to tighten them on and it takes forever. Any solutions? I'm thinking about getting a ratcheting open end wrench so it's not so much of a pain. Are there any thin walled sockets?


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

lefty13 said:


> ...


Nice :thumbsup:...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

lefty13 said:


> ...


Nice :thumbsup:...


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> Whats up dawg :wave:... r u coming down 2 the Ventura show hno:


YES I AM DAWGY,SAVE ME A SPOT


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

thats how mine were to, had to use a wrench. on some i could fit the torque wrench but not all.


lowlowlow said:


> Maybe it's just me but are the bolt holes on the adapters supposed to be so damn close to the center? I have to use an open end wrench to tighten them on and it takes forever. Any solutions? I'm thinking about getting a ratcheting open end wrench so it's not so much of a pain. Are there any thin walled sockets?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

lowlowlow said:


> Maybe it's just me but are the bolt holes on the adapters supposed to be so damn close to the center? I have to use an open end wrench to tighten them on and it takes forever. Any solutions? I'm thinking about getting a ratcheting open end wrench so it's not so much of a pain. Are there any thin walled sockets?


put mustang lug nuts on it, there 3/8 head on them, i use an impact gun on it and no problem at all, i use to use open head wrench on it also, them days are over now......:thumbsup:


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

mine


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

caddy4yaass said:


> mine


niceee :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Good info, hopefully Autozone will know what the fuck I'm talking about, thanks



singlepumphopper said:


> put mustang lug nuts on it, there 3/8 head on them, i use an impact gun on it and no problem at all, i use to use open head wrench on it also, them days are over now......:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

lowlowlow said:


> Good info, hopefully Autozone will know what the fuck I'm talking about, thanks


or try ordering from summit racing


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> YES I AM DAWGY,SAVE ME A SPOT


U know it dawg...


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

caddy4yaass said:


> mine


Bad ass homie one day I'll be driving it lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

caddy4yaass said:


> mine



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

lefty13 said:


> ...


Nice


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

On a sunday cruise!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> View attachment 480792


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

aguilera620 said:


> On a sunday cruise!
> View attachment 480793


:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

lowlowlow said:


> Good info, hopefully Autozone will know what the fuck I'm talking about, thanks


i got them from my boy. He had em on a 95 mustang. Them bitches work great...:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> View attachment 480792


That looks like my old green one,I miss it too


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

singlepumphopper said:


> put mustang lug nuts on it, there 3/8 head on them, i use an impact gun on it and no problem at all, i use to use open head wrench on it also, them days are over now......:thumbsup:


http://www.americanmuscle.com/black-34-acorn-lug-nuts.html

is this what you're talking about singlepump?


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

BIG BOPPER said:


> niceee :thumbsup:


Thx!


fleetwood88 said:


> Bad ass homie one day I'll be driving it lol


Lol mabey we can work some thin out u got a nice ride to.



81cutty said:


> nice :thumbsup:


Thx!


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DeeLoc said:


> http://www.americanmuscle.com/black-34-acorn-lug-nuts.html
> 
> is this what you're talking about singlepump?


1/2 x 20x 3/4 ford lug nuts is what u need to get and they work perfect


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

*Looking for Adjustable Trailing Arms for my 99 Town Car? Does anyone know where I could find some in the L.A. or Inland Empire area? Also looking for some chrome spindles ready to go?*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HIT UP HOW HIGH.......D SHOULD HAVE THEM...OR THEY CAN MAKE THEM IN NO TIME


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## lefty13 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Town Car*

My Town Car El Asesino


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

lefty13 said:


> My Town Car El Asesino


Bad Ass Bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

lefty13 said:


> My Town Car El Asesino


sick right there!


----------



## El Unico (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey man i got a lincoln and lut 13 s grinded it and put two spacer and the rim fell and fucked my paint and rim cause the thread was. Early grabing , what ya suggest me to do?


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

El Unico said:


> Hey man i got a lincoln and lut 13 s grinded it and put two spacer and the rim fell and fucked my paint and rim cause the thread was. Early grabing , what ya suggest me to do?


do a spindle swap


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## lefty13 (Nov 6, 2010)

*My town car*

My town car still have more to do


----------



## lefty13 (Nov 6, 2010)

DeeLoc said:


> sick right there!



Thanks!


----------



## lefty13 (Nov 6, 2010)

DUBB-C said:


> Bad Ass Bro!:thumbsup:


Thanks !


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

should open the headlights and gold plate them also....


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

MY BABY WILL BE BACK OUT IN TWO WEEKS


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BUBBA-D said:


>


damm that looks good.....:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

lefty13 said:


> My Town Car El Asesino


:thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> MY BABY WILL BE BACK OUT IN TWO WEEKS


*nice...:thumbsup:*


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> MY BABY WILL BE BACK OUT IN TWO WEEKS


OH DAMN WHATS NEXT FOR THE TOWNCAR hno: :wow:...
WHATS UP DAWG I DIDN'T SEE U AN THE VENTURA SHOW...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

BUBBA-D said:


>


NICE :thumbsup:...


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

Quik question wat type of bootykit will fit on the 98 got a homie who is selling me his that was on his regal let me know if it's worth it


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar (Apr 3, 2012)

DANNY 805 said:


> That shit is sick loko wat size ok rim h
> U got


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> should open the headlights and gold plate them also....


Any body. Know the best or easy way to open the head lights. I'm wanting to paint inside like these?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Shady_Grady said:


> Any body. Know the best or easy way to open the head lights. I'm wanting to paint inside like these?


Put it in the oven. Look on youtube under uninstall headlight lens


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Shady_Grady said:


> Any body. Know the best or easy way to open the head lights. I'm wanting to paint inside like these?


That's my homie's ride, he has the euro headlights and tailights. The chrome from the reflector is reflecting his paint color.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> OH DAMN WHATS NEXT FOR THE TOWNCAR hno: :wow:...
> WHATS UP DAWG I DIDN'T SEE U AN THE VENTURA SHOW...


nothing yet dawgy, next year ill bust sone new stuff perro just taking care of my family this year with the new born you know.... And i thought you ment santa barbara show.Ill be going there
with no trailer here gee.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

tdaddysd said:


> *nice...:thumbsup:*


thanks Goodtimer


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Put it in the oven. Look on youtube under uninstall headlight lens


Thanx homie


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> TTT


:wave::wave:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> nothing yet dawgy, next year ill bust sone new stuff perro just taking care of my family this year with the new born you know.... And i thought you ment santa barbara show.Ill be going there
> with no trailer here gee.


ORALE A LIL MISUNDERSTANDING BUT FOR SURE I'LL BE IN SANTA BARBARA... N SAME HERE DAWG I'M DRIVING MY RIDE THERE :yes:...


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> ORALE A LIL MISUNDERSTANDING BUT FOR SURE I'LL BE IN SANTA BARBARA... N SAME HERE DAWG I'M DRIVING MY RIDE THERE :yes:...


dispensa dawgy i will see you over there



BIG BOPPER said:


> :wave::wave:


sup perrito,how you doing?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> dispensa dawgy i will see you over there
> 
> 
> sup perrito,how you doing?


Doin good bro working n saving up the feria for now :biggrin:


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

Shady_Grady said:


> Any body. Know the best or easy way to open the head lights. I'm wanting to paint inside like these?


this fuckers clean...what year is it ???


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

caddy4yaass said:


>


:thumbsup:lookn good


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

caddy4yaass said:


>


:thumbsup: niiice


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

caddy4yaass said:


>


nice gee


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shady_Grady said:


> Any body. Know the best or easy way to open the head lights. I'm wanting to paint inside like these?


 There painted on the outside. Just Scuff entire light, tape off lens area, paint, then remove tape and clear entire light. Done Deal.:thumbsup: I did my entire lights now, but had just the lens areas at first.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

What u guys think. Chrome or gold???


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

has anyone ran 13s with the one inch spacers? need info thanks


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

sharky_510 said:


> What u guys think. Chrome or gold???



Gold homie.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sharky_510 said:


> What u guys think. Chrome or gold???


gold


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

sharky_510 said:


> What u guys think. Chrome or gold???


gold forsure homie. Where can i get some at??....:yes:


----------



## way2fly (Jun 25, 2010)

Golllllllddddddddddd


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

sharky_510 said:


> What u guys think. Chrome or gold???


I think chrome,,,,,


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Gold with a chrome handle


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

AZs finest13 said:


> Gold with a chrome handle


That's what I got in mind


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

AZs finest13 said:


> Gold with a chrome handle


Actually chrome with gold handle.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

crome and sell me the gold ones


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Big nene 1 said:


> crome and sell me the gold ones


Lol... Few people wants them! So I might put them for Auction...lol...


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

TTTuffin:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


> Actually chrome with gold handle.


Fosho


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 488987
> There painted on the outside. Just Scuff entire light, tape off lens area, paint, then remove tape and clear entire light. Done Deal.:thumbsup: I did my entire lights now, but had just the lens areas at first.


 Looks good what candy is that u used I like that. Color Tryn to match mine to car also just a bout finsh hope to ride soon


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

Getting her ready.....


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

congrats on your win Edwin....


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> Getting her ready.....


:wow:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Troofness, I ended up going to Discount Tire, got them for 40 bucks. The part stores only had enough for one wheel, if that.



singlepumphopper said:


> 1/2 x 20x 3/4 ford lug nuts is what u need to get and they work perfect


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

T9T8T


----------



## shuto (Jun 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Getting her ready.....


niceeeeee qvo edwin k hay de nuevo bro


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> niceeeeee qvo edwin k hay de nuevo bro


Go get the new lowrider magazine dawg


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Go get the new lowrider magazine dawg


orale i will :thumbsup:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

damn just picked me up a nice ass 2001 town car executive. cant wait to start up...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

A PICTURE FROM SUNDAYS SHOW IN SANTA BARBARA...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> Go get the new lowrider magazine dawg


WHATS UP DAWG IT WAS COO SEEING YOU ON SUNDAY... I HAVEN'T SEEN THE MAGAZINE YET BUT CONGRATS DAWG :thumbsup:...


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> A PICTURE FROM SUNDAYS SHOW IN SANTA BARBARA...


CONGRATS ON THE WIN PERRO,GOOD SEEING YOU TOO DAWGY MR 1ST PLACE


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> CONGRATS ON THE WIN PERRO,GOOD SEEING YOU TOO DAWGY MR 1ST PLACE


CONGRATS ON YOUR 1st PLACE WIN ALSO DAWG :thumbsup: ...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> A PICTURE FROM SUNDAYS SHOW IN SANTA BARBARA...


niceeeeee bro


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> niceeeeee bro


THANKS BRO...


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

DANNY 805 said:


> A PICTURE FROM SUNDAYS SHOW IN SANTA BARBARA...


 Looking good man and congrats!


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DANNY 805 said:


> A PICTURE FROM SUNDAYS SHOW IN SANTA BARBARA...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

0spoc0 said:


> Looking good man and congrats!





singlepumphopper said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS GUYS ...


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 493914
> 
> :wave:


LOOKED GOOD DAWGY NICE SEEING YOU


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

GOODTIMES SO.CAL


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

how low can the red one lay?


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

LUXURYKING said:


> GOODTIMES SO.CAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

LUXURYKING said:


> GOODTIMES SO.CAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BOTH THEM CARS KILLEN IT


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> GOODTIMES SO.CAL


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

LUXURYKING said:


> GOODTIMES SO.CAL


dammmmm!!!!! Great pik homie. Bad ass rides....:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

LUXURYKING said:


> GOODTIMES SO.CAL


Badass


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

a few pics i took last sat


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*gets no better






*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

LUXURYKING said:


> GOODTIMES SO.CAL



:thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

i need to know if a 1999 or 2000 transmision on a towncar is interchangeable w a 1998 because the scrap yard tells me their not does anybody know if they are right


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

83lac-va-beach said:


> i need to know if a 1999 or 2000 transmision on a towncar is interchangeable w a 1998 because the scrap yard tells me their not does anybody know if they are right


call cape fear pik and pull in wilmington. They type it up and let u know what cars ur 98 will work with...9103321824 and there always right


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> a few pics i took last sat


:thumbsup:lookn good


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:lookn good


thanx homie


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> thanx homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

SO.CAL GT


----------



## ricardohpmajestics (May 5, 2007)




----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

ricardohpmajestics said:


>


NICE :thumbsup:...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

GETTING IT READY FOR A SATURDAY CRUISE ...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> SO.CAL GT


:worship:...


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

LUXURYKING said:


> GOODTIMES SO.CAL


Car looks sick in low rider love the color homie : )


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

sharky_510 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> GETTING IT READY FOR A SATURDAY CRUISE ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

ricardohpmajestics said:


>


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> GETTING IT READY FOR A SATURDAY CRUISE ...


LOOKING GOOD PERRO



DANNY 805 said:


> :worship:...


THANKS DAWG



454SSallday said:


> Car looks sick in low rider love the color homie : )


GRACIAS DAWGY, ITS BEEN A MINUTE GEE,LETS TRADE


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

LUXURYKING said:


> LOOKING GOOD PERRO
> 
> 
> THANKS DAWG
> ...


: )


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DANNY 805 said:


> GETTING IT READY FOR A SATURDAY CRUISE ...


damn thats clean cant wait till get mine there  im in the yucky phase







 





just got done with my 98-94 frame swap. still got paint and chrome to go.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

how far have you guys driven in your towncar w 13s im having my tranny rebuilt but my boy is going on his second transmission


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

DANNY 805 said:


> GETTING IT READY FOR A SATURDAY CRUISE ...


Looking good dogg! ! !


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

83lac-va-beach said:


> how far have you guys driven in your towncar w 13s im having my tranny rebuilt but my boy is going on his second transmission


\
i live 45min. north of Tampa Florida and i drove all the way down to miami 2 years in a row for the majestics show on 13s and had to replace the transmission once already. 5 hour drive doing bout 60-70mph. won't do it again unless i get a trailer and trailer it most of the way and drive it for like an hour or 2.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

83lac-va-beach said:


> how far have you guys driven in your towncar w 13s im having my tranny rebuilt but my boy is going on his second transmission


Summer daily, 50 miles a day


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

83lac-va-beach said:


> how far have you guys driven in your towncar w 13s im having my tranny rebuilt but my boy is going on his second transmission


Before I snapped my frame me and my boy would drive 2 hrs about 100 mi. To Dallas to a show or picnic and another 100 back home not to mention the driving we did around town, sometimes we would go Saturday go home and back up there Sunday and back so sometimes about 400 miles in a weekend, he still drives his shit, we put miles on our rides...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Impressive '97 said:


> \
> i live 45min. north of Tampa Florida and i drove all the way down to miami 2 years in a row for the majestics show on 13s and had to replace the transmission once already. 5 hour drive doing bout 60-70mph. won't do it again unless i get a trailer and trailer it most of the way and drive it for like an hour or 2.


theres gotta be away to correct this upgraded trans cooler.external trans heat guage, modded gear ratios in the rear, switched shift timing on the trans to shift high so when in over drive around 70 your trans isnt screaming theres away to correct im sure of it


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

Impressive '97 said:


> \
> i live 45min. north of Tampa Florida and i drove all the way down to miami 2 years in a row for the majestics show on 13s and had to replace the transmission once already. 5 hour drive doing bout 60-70mph. won't do it again unless i get a trailer and trailer it most of the way and drive it for like an hour or 2.


thats how far i have to drive for any show hopefully it dont burn up again i never had tranny problems w my coupe deville and it had a 4100


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

83lac-va-beach said:


> View attachment 500407


chipper


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

.TODD said:


> theres gotta be away to correct this upgraded trans cooler.external trans heat guage, modded gear ratios in the rear, switched shift timing on the trans to shift high so when in over drive around 70 your trans isnt screaming theres away to correct im sure of it


I think extra cooler would work. Only way to do the shift point is to flash the ECM. I think there is only one size down on gear ratio for the 8.8 from what is stock


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

.TODD said:


> theres gotta be away to correct this upgraded trans cooler.external trans heat guage, modded gear ratios in the rear, switched shift timing on the trans to shift high so when in over drive around 70 your trans isnt screaming theres away to correct im sure of it


 :yes:


83lac-va-beach said:


> thats how far i have to drive for any show hopefully it dont burn up again i never had tranny problems w my coupe deville and it had a 4100


damn for real thats a drive. here i usually just drive 30min to an Hour 1/2 maybe 2hours to get to most shows around here.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

83lac-va-beach said:


> how far have you guys driven in your towncar w 13s im having my tranny rebuilt but my boy is going on his second transmission


i drove my 90 lincoln town to atlanta on 13's to a show bak in 2001. 6 to 7 hr drive 1 way....


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> I think extra cooler would work. Only way to do the shift point is to flash the ECM. I think there is only one size down on gear ratio for the 8.8 from what is stock


Cool ima see if i can get my ecm flashed until than o/d will be off til i hit 60mph


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

krazyhorse said:


>


BAD ASS!!!!....:yes:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

krazyhorse said:


>


:thumbsup:niiceeeee


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice TC. shit gets up!


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


nice!!!!....:yes:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Made some custom trim on my bucket


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


nice!!!

seen it do that in person....that car bangs hard!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

5DEUCE said:


> Made some custom trim on my bucket


nice.....:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

5DEUCE said:


> Made some custom trim on my bucket


nice homie i like it


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

singlepumphopper said:


> BAD ASS!!!!....:yes:


Thanks g ..


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

loster87 said:


>


post more gee


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

i i made this for my brother


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> post more gee


X2...


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

got my 98 keyed by a fucken hater today,i think they tried to steal it,cuz arounf the door edges the paint is chipped and cracked:machinegun:haterz:machinegun:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

LUXURYKING said:


> post more gee











ill post more when i get the car back together.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

loster87 said:


> ill post more when i get the car back together.


nice...


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

ROLLIN TO THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

sneak peak of my Lincoln]


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 507953
> 
> sneak peak of my Lincoln]


Looks bad ass...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BUBBA-D said:


>


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BUBBA-D said:


>


THIS CAR IS SO CLEAN


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 507953
> 
> sneak peak of my Lincoln]



awwww shieeeet!


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR THE BAD ASS BIG BODY LINCOLNS!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


NOW THIS IS A BADASS T.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> ROLLIN TO THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


SUP PERRITO, HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE? HERES ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

I'm planning on big lift and 3 wheel for my 99. I'm thinkin wishbone and new relocated lowers. Any opinions and experience of this mod?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> SUP PERRITO, HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE? HERES ANOTHER ONE


doing good bro ahi la llevamos nice pic n ride as always bro


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> ROLLIN TO THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC


Looking good Dawg ...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 507953
> 
> sneak peak of my Lincoln]


:thumbsup:


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

LUXURYKING said:


> SUP PERRITO, HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE? HERES ANOTHER ONE


bish looks clean as fuck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

*T.T.T. FOR THE BIG BODY TC*


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


i was wondering if its better to chain my lincoln the way his is to stand 3


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Rick80 said:


> *T.T.T. FOR THE BIG BODY TC*


:yes::thumbsup:...


----------



## goldmember95 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

goldmember95 said:


> View attachment 513034
> View attachment 513035
> View attachment 513036


:thumbsup:


----------



## ese520lowrider (Jul 18, 2007)

83lac-va-beach said:


> i was wondering if its better to chain my lincoln the way his is to stand 3


That's the best way, chain it closer to the center so it doesn't interfere with your tilt or your max cylinder expansion


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

goldmember95 said:


> View attachment 513034
> View attachment 513035
> View attachment 513036


:thumbsup:...


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

goldmember95 said:


> View attachment 513034
> View attachment 513035
> View attachment 513036


sup homie how ya been? :wave: cars lookin good


----------



## goldmember95 (Jan 25, 2007)

a lil gangsta lean


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

past weekend in tulsa oklahoma


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

my old one


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

make over for vegas engine swap


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

BUBBA-D said:


>


Thats one hell of a driveway!


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BUBBA-D said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BUBBA-D said:


>


bad ass ride homie...:yes:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Chocolate suede inserts. And 2 tone everything on schedule for this week. Pics coming soon....


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TOOK HER OUT THIS WEEKEND TO THE OLDIES SHOW


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> TOOK HER OUT THIS WEEKEND TO THE OLDIES SHOW


loooking real nicee :wave:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

USO Detroit Prospects Towncar. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Any body has some door panels for sale? Need the light tan.....dam dog chew my back door panels


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> TOOK HER OUT THIS WEEKEND TO THE OLDIES SHOW


Nice pics... How was the show Dawg?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

my rides b4 i sold one and got the other one painted


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*coming soon... *


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

BUBBA-D said:


>


HEY IS THIS THE ONE THAT USE TO BE ORANGE


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever had brake problems?? I put a new master cylinder. And bled the brakes old sCool and also had the abs pump cycled and still no brakes... pedal will stiffen when pumped without the engine running. As soon as you start it soft and to the floor..... .mInes a 2000


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

evilcamino said:


> Has anyone ever had brake problems?? I put a new master cylinder. And bled the brakes old sCool and also had the abs pump cycled
> and still no brakes... pedal will stiffen when pumped without the engine running. As soon as you start it soft and to the floor..... .mInes a 2000


this can happened if u have ur brake calipers on the wrong side.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> Nice pics... How was the show Dawg?


QUE ONDAS HOMIE, IT WAS A BOMB ASS SHOW DAWG ALOT OF CARS TOO.....



BIG BOPPER said:


> loooking real nicee :wave:


THANKS GEE FOR THE PROPS


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

LUXURYKING said:


> TOOK HER OUT THIS WEEKEND TO THE OLDIES SHOW


bad ass ride homie no doubt!!!!....:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

KILLA G said:


> HEY IS THIS THE ONE THAT USE TO BE ORANGE



NO...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> QUE ONDAS HOMIE, IT WAS A BOMB ASS SHOW DAWG ALOT OF CARS TOO.....
> 
> 
> THANKS GEE FOR THE PROPS


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## goldmember95 (Jan 25, 2007)

[QUlooking good bubba d
OTE=BUBBA-D;15759473]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> bad ass ride homie no doubt!!!!....:thumbsup:


THANKS DAWG


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

evilcamino said:


> Has anyone ever had brake problems?? I put a new master cylinder. And bled the brakes old sCool and also had the abs pump cycled and still no brakes... pedal will stiffen when pumped without the engine running. As soon as you start it soft and to the floor..... .mInes a 2000


 After the spindle swap? Bleeder screw up not down. I was guilty of this too.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

leomajestics said:


> View attachment 514149
> make over for vegas engine swap


Whats going in there


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Whats going in there


Ls1


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

leomajestics said:


> Ls1


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

officially not a virgin anymore. The cherry was popped....


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

singlepumphopper said:


> officially not a virgin anymore. The cherry was popped....


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

loster87 said:


> past weekend in tulsa oklahoma


Thats a clean TC.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

runninlow said:


> Thats a clean TC.


thanks


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

sharky_510 said:


>


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

a couple pis from yesterday


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> a couple pis from yesterday


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

evilcamino said:


> Has anyone ever had brake problems?? I put a new master cylinder. And bled the brakes old sCool and also had the abs pump cycled and still no brakes... pedal will stiffen when pumped without the engine running. As soon as you start it soft and to the floor..... .mInes a 2000


First of all thanks for the input so far.my spindle swap H's been done and hadn't had any problems until I lifted it and the brake line had tension when turning...i didnt realize this untill it began leaking..so i replaced the copper washers and put new bleeder screws in and havent had brakes back since... any other ideas ?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 517888


THIS CAR HARD


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 517888



nice:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Got some new spoons with hardware and new chrome a arms for sale...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ome-arms-new-spoons-lincoln.html#post15800450


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 520322


nice!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

83lac-va-beach said:


> i was wondering if its better to chain my lincoln the way his is to stand 3


motivation


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 520322


Badass tc!!!! Props on the ride.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

DeeLoc said:


> nice!





mrsinecle said:


> Badass tc!!!! Props on the ride.


*thanks...*


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Got a question for y'all I've seen lots of towncars lifted but there's a few that I've seen that the front locks up higher then others 
how is this done ???
Spindel swap or something ???


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Got a question for y'all I've seen lots of towncars lifted but there's a few that I've seen that the front locks up higher then others 
how is this done ???
Spindel swap or something ???


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

got my front complete this weekend ....


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

BUBBA-D said:


> [/QUOTE
> ok


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

past weekend picnic in dallas


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

...TTT...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 520322


NICE... ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

sneak peak of my make over


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 523001
> 
> sneak peak of my make over


looking great homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

Anyone know how tall rear cylinders I can use before I need a slip yoke?


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

dirty_duece said:


> Got a question for y'all I've seen lots of towncars lifted but there's a few that I've seen that the front locks up higher then others
> how is this done ???
> Spindel swap or something ???


some people use older style a-arms it has less throw and hits the frame earlier than the newer style arms with the ball joint extension


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 523001
> 
> sneak peak of my make over


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

DUBB-C said:


>


Hell yeah,do work homie


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

WILL POST MORE PICS THIS WEEK.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 523001
> 
> sneak peak of my make over


Lookin good...


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 523001
> 
> 
> 
> sneak peak of my make over




:h5:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> WILL POST MORE PICS THIS WEEK.
> [/QUOT baddass ride


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> WILL POST MORE PICS THIS WEEK.





Nebraskan Fudge-packer said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

Post pics of four linked suspensions!!


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

That's clean! I like the lock up in the back.


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


NICE :thumbsup:...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

ROOT BEER FLOAT getting ready for the lowrider nationals in Bakersfield...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

It was a good show but it was too Damn HOT  ...









But it was a good day...









It ain't not trailer queen but FUCK the Grapevine ...







...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

DANNY 805 said:


> It was a good show but it was too Damn HOT  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you bringing it to the supershow next week?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

From this sunday


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

DeeLoc said:


> Are you bringing it to the supershow next week?


Yup it will be there...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> any more pics on thistc


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MY BAD IT TOOK SO LONG LAYITLOW HOMIES.. HERE'S A FEW SHOTS OF SOME OF OUR LINCOLNS FROM GAME OVER SDCC.
MONEY IN THA BANK....







*








































































*STATUTORY GRAPE...*
























*MAKE IT RAIN...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HELL YEA GAME OVER IN THE STREET REPPIN IN A MAJOR WAY.. FROM THE STREETS TO THE SHOWS FROM THE SHOWS BACK TO THE STREETS!!
MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL HOPE U GUYS IN JOY. MORE PICS COMING NEXT MONTH. PROFESSIONAL PICS.*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *HELL YEA GAME OVER IN THE STREET REPPIN IN A MAJOR WAY.. FROM THE STREETS TO THE SHOWS FROM THE SHOWS BACK TO THE STREETS!!
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL HOPE U GUYS IN JOY. MORE PICS COMING NEXT MONTH. PROFESSIONAL PICS.*


:thumbsup:niceeeeeee


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

watts up fellas:wave:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 530622
> 
> 
> watts up fellas:wave:


*WHAT IT DO PIMP JUICE... 
CAR LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS, I HEARD MR. U KNOW BEEN AT YOUR HOUSE PUTTING IT DOWN...:shh:
CAN'T WAIT TO CHECK HER OUT. MUCH LUV,RESPCT AND GOD BLESS U DOGGIE!! *


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MY BAD IT TOOK SO LONG LAYITLOW HOMIES.. HERE'S A FEW SHOTS OF SOME OF OUR LINCOLNS FROM GAME OVER SDCC.
> MONEY IN THA BANK....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

HELP!.... I'M LOOKING FOR THE PLASTIC CHROME STRIPS THAT GO ACROSS THE CENTER OF THE DOORS FOR MY 99 T.C. . I CAN'T FIND THEM ANYWHERE BRAND NEW.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:niceeeeeee





FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MY BAD IT TOOK SO LONG LAYITLOW HOMIES.. HERE'S A FEW SHOTS OF SOME OF OUR LINCOLNS FROM GAME OVER SDCC.
> MONEY IN THA BANK....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Real Nice:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*OUTSIDERS...HAWAII*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GAME OVER APPREICATE THE LUV AND PROPS LAYITLOW..*:tears:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


BUBBA-D said:


>


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> HELP!.... I'M LOOKING FOR THE PLASTIC CHROME STRIPS THAT GO ACROSS THE CENTER OF THE DOORS FOR MY 99 T.C. . I CAN'T FIND THEM ANYWHERE BRAND NEW.


you mean the stainless ?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER APPREICATE THE LUV AND PROPS LAYITLOW..*:tears:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nebraskan Fudge-packer said:


>


Cant imagine the work they had in that to body drop it.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *GAME OVER APPREICATE THE LUV AND PROPS LAYITLOW..*:tears:


----------



## B.Clark (Apr 13, 2012)

looking for feed back


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 530622
> 
> 
> watts up fellas:wave:



you going to be at the LA show?


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

i will be in L.A on saturday morning homie:wave:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

B.Clark said:


> looking for feed back


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


:wow:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 534716
> View attachment 534717


:yes:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

took her out earlier today T9T8T


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

came home with the 1st place trophy......


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 536039
> 
> came home with the 1st place trophy......


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 536039
> 
> came home with the 1st place trophy......


THAT SHIT CAME OUT CLEAN LOOKS GOOD


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 536039
> 
> came home with the 1st place trophy......


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 536039
> 
> came home with the 1st place trophy......


CONGRATS HOMIE, BIG M TO THE TOP !


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

]
View attachment 536039
any more pics on this tc
came home with the 1st place trophy......[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>



Wow this shit is makin me want another turtle bad super clean homie


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 536039
> 
> came home with the 1st place trophy......


NENE YOU ALWAYS GOT THEM CLEAN RIDES HOMIE!!! CONGRATS ON THE WIN WELL DESERVED! TTT!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

bigk said:


> View attachment 536624
> View attachment 536625
> View attachment 536627
> View attachment 536628
> ...




LOOKIN REAL GOOD KEITH!!!!


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

L.A SHOW


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Straight Game picnic


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

DeeLoc said:


>


NICE PIC HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


>


Thanks for the pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

DeeLoc said:


> Straight Game picnic


fucking bad ass!!!! would love to drive up to a lincoln dealership and see the looks on their faces pulling up in a 2door vert towncar :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

From Idaho


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

Cheese it said:


> BUBBA-D said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

javib760 said:


>


Nice picture.took 1st at this show


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hoping to pic up this bitch this weekend, touring model with the rare factory candy


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

javib760 said:


>


bad ass towncar fucken nice


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


*nice pix...*


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DeeLoc said:


>


bad ass!!!....:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

tons of work to do but getting there slowly but surely...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

81cutty said:


>


this was my pink Lincoln before the make over


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Whats the biggest sunroof/moonroofs you guys be putting on the Lincolns.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

low81regal said:


> Whats the biggest sunroof/moonroofs you guys be putting on the Lincolns.


i believe a37....can't fit a bigger one


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


*bad ass...u bringin it to vegas this year?*


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> this was my pink Lincoln before the make over


And here it is now with yet another makeover


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

keola808 said:


> *bad ass...u bringin it to vegas this year?*


yes.can't wait


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

on the set of SONS OF ANARCHI.....today in the valley


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 543224
> View attachment 543224
> 
> on the set of SONS OF ANARCHI.....today in the valley


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 543224
> View attachment 543224
> 
> on the set of SONS OF ANARCHI.....today in the valley


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

saw this whipp at the straight game picninc this whipp is baddd aszzzz much props to the owner!!!

[Q
UOTE=DeeLoc;15912849]









Straight Game picnic[/QUOTE]




saw this whipp in person at the san diego straight game picnic!! Chingon!!!


DeeLoc said:


>





LOOKING GOOD TERRY!!!!!!!!! THE COLOR COMBINATION IS BAD ASS!!!!!!


tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 534716
> View attachment 534717


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

B.Clark said:


> looking for feed back


Yeah bring the 90s back!


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

81cutty said:


>


this bissh looks clean layed out like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

Impressive '97 said:


> this bissh looks clean layed out like that. :thumbsup:


Just Getn mine finshed up. But yea they look clean wit tha ass droped


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

Shady_Grady said:


> Just Getn mine finshed up. But yea they look clean wit tha ass droped


hell yeah looks clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

The convertible one is my favorite


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ttt for the Lincolns


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

New wheels set it off nice !


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

morning tc world!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Has anybody just changed the inserts on their interior trying to get an idea of how it looks


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

ToTheTop


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

lonely in here now


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

Big nene 1 said:


> lonely in here now


What's a good spring & battery combination to run up front in a 98 Lincoln. Seen u had a few of them. Racks set up for 6 but I left some room for 3 more under the pumps.


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

Big nene 1 said:


> ttt for the Lincolns


 unfinished


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Big nene 1 said:


> lonely in here now


u scared em away with CREAM


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> Has anybody just changed the inserts on their interior trying to get an idea of how it looks


Here's mine


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

was at local pick and pull today and looked like 98 spindles were the same as 97 just different rotors and calipers, maybe hub. this true? can i just switch that stuff on to my stock spindles? want to put 14s on my 98 i just got.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

lo4lyf said:


> was at local pick and pull today and looked like 98 spindles were the same as 97 just different rotors and calipers, maybe hub. this true? can i just switch that stuff on to my stock spindles? want to put 14s on my 98 i just got.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/150867-98-thru-02-towncar-spindle-swap.html


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> lonely in here now


:yessad:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DeeLoc said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/150867-98-thru-02-towncar-spindle-swap.html


that's what i did.just got the rotor, caliper bracket and the caliper, way cheaper.....


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Big nene 1 said:


> that's what i did.just got the rotor, caliper bracket and the caliper, way cheaper.....


cool, thanks nene. i thought my stock spindles would work with the older brakes.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

Has anyone had issues with the traction control after doing the spindle swap.


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I have 96 front suspension for sale to clear 14" wire wheels... came off of a lincoln with less than 40,000 miles..

-spindles
-rotors
-calipers
-caliper brackets
-brake pads

Selling for the cheap will seperate or sell as a complete unit.. call or txt 6417508451


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

will a 95 grand marquis spindles rotors calipers fit my 98 towncar i'm trying to run 13's


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

99linkers said:


> will a 95 grand marquis spindles rotors calipers fit my 98 towncar i'm trying to run 13's


yes


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> Has anybody just changed the inserts on their interior trying to get an idea of how it looks


Did mine in my old town car


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> Did mine in my old town car


Thanks bro i think i gotta good idea of how ima do mine :thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

TRURIDERHYDRAULICS said:


> Has anyone had issues with the traction control after doing the spindle swap.


I didnt have trouble until mine was juiced


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

for sale hit me up


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

HAVE 1998 LINCOLN TOWNCAR 
FOR SALE, or TRADE + CASH
LOCATED IN CHICAGO

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/3307256598.html


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

posted


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 549282
> 
> posted


Love does patterns.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

sharky_510 said:


> Love does patterns.


thanks


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

... TTT...


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

*HAVE 1998 LINCOLN TOWNCAR 
FOR SALE, or TRADE + CASH
CAR LOCATED IN CHICAGO

*http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/ctd/3307256598.html​


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

8500$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> ... TTT...


WUTTS UP MY BOY...............


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GAME OVER SD TTT... ALL YA'LL LINCOLNS LOOKING REAL NICE OUT THERE LAYITLOW.:thumbsup:*


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> WUTTS UP MY BOY...............


What's up big Dawg :wave: ... it's been a long time how have u been?


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

anyone ever try and get the orange lens out of there turn signals on the side of the headlight like i know they do on some cars. so the headlight has "clear corners". if so hows it done?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## B.Clark (Apr 13, 2012)

I think you got to heat it up so you can take it apart


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

ive heard people put them in the oven some how, i took some apart with a heat gun but they where old, but make sure to seal it good when you put it back together because mine got water in them.


----------



## B.Clark (Apr 13, 2012)

lo4lyf said:


> anyone ever try and get the orange lens out of there turn signals on the side of the headlight like i know they do on some cars. so the headlight has "clear corners". if so hows it done?


200 degrees for five min. In oven. Take off all wires rubber and metel. There a lot of videos on youtube


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> What's up big Dawg :wave: ... it's been a long time how have u been?


good perro just taking care of the familia how you doing gee, lincoln looking sick dawg............. ill be back later on again taking time off this B.S. lol everything new


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ttt for the Lincolns......can't wait for ....C.R.E.A.M will b in full display


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

anyone know where i can get the chrome mirror covers for a '98? i can find the 2003+ but not the older ones.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> good perro just taking care of the familia how you doing gee, lincoln looking sick dawg............. ill be back later on again taking time off this B.S. lol everything new


:wave:


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

lo4lyf said:


> anyone know where i can get the chrome mirror covers for a '98? i can find the 2003+ but not the older ones.


EBay my homie just got some


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Shady_Grady said:


> EBay my homie just got some


Damn I looked but couldn't find them there. I noticed you and Cheerios both have them.


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

lo4lyf said:


> Damn I looked but couldn't find them there. I noticed you and Cheerios both have them.


Yea he got his on ebay mine came with them cuz of the Cartier package


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

Hit up el cherrios he will point u in the right direction


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

FOR SALE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*5TH WHEEL FOR SALE...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY







*


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> good perro just taking care of the familia how you doing gee, lincoln looking sick dawg............. ill be back later on again taking time off this B.S. lol everything new


same shit dawg just working u know... about to go to the Super Show but without the TC...Next year


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

i know they make rear fender skirts for the early 90's models but has anyone ever had any on 98-02?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

got any close up pics on the murals


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

lo4lyf said:


> i know they make rear fender skirts for the early 90's models but has anyone ever had any on 98-02?


Ive never seen them. Not sure that what have an apealing look.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

C.R.E.A.M....in Vegas.......2nd place mild customs


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

post up pics of the trunk nene.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

lo4lyf said:


> post up pics of the trunk nene.


i dont have any pictures.....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

i do


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 555765
> 
> 
> C.R.E.A.M....in Vegas.......2nd place mild customs


Bad ass towncar nene...finally got to see it in person...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 555765
> 
> 
> C.R.E.A.M....in Vegas.......2nd place mild customs


:thumbsup:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

quick question ,i have no reenforcemnts on my ride yet,and i been reading how this frames on 98+ are weak ,if i play with it once in a while is it bad??i just lock it up and drive it ,never played with it


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

JasperFelon said:


> quick question ,i have no reenforcemnts on my ride yet,and i been reading how this frames on 98+ are weak ,if i play with it once in a while is it bad??i just lock it up and drive it ,never played with it


Lincoln frames are really weak.i don't have no wrap on my frame either.but i did put only six batteries.and really don't med with my switches..


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> Lincoln frames are really weak.i don't have no wrap on my frame either.but i did put only six batteries.and really don't med with my switches..


i have 8 batts on my but i had 4 to the front and 4 to the back just to lock it up,but i put the 8 to the front and it gets of the floor on 1 hit now,i just dont wanan fuck it up ,


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

JasperFelon said:


> i have 8 batts on my but i had 4 to the front and 4 to the back just to lock it up,but i put the 8 to the front and it gets of the floor on 1 hit now,i just dont wanan fuck it up ,


i was gonna go with 8 batteries also but im goin down to 5 or 6 with all the stress points done except the rear end cause its chrome already and just lay and play. These frames are way to weak for anything else with out a full wrapp


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> i was gonna go with 8 batteries also but im goin down to 5 or 6 with all the stress points done except the rear end cause its chrome already and just lay and play. These frames are way to weak for anything else with out a full wrapp


yeah , i guess im not gonna fuck with it till i get it reenforced ,or maybe just sale it lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

the new most hated


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Suburban Swingin said:


> Well there all top notch lincolns,but no one has come close to most hated in the trunk,and i never got beat by any lincoln at any show i ever went too. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: and i drove mine hundreds of miles and swang it too. :0 :0 :0 My list
> 
> 1 most hated
> 2 southside blues
> ...



the new most hated


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> yeah , i guess im not gonna fuck with it till i get it reenforced ,or maybe just sale it lol


i had 6 batts on mine just lay n play should be good


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> i had 6 batts on mine just lay n play should be good


alright good to know ,i just dont wanna get switch happy lol,and fuck my ride up


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

They are stronger than Fleetwood frames just don't three wheel my brother hops all day


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

umlolo said:


> They are stronger than Fleetwood frames just don't three wheel my brother hops all day


with no reenforcements???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

lo4lyf said:


> Damn I looked but couldn't find them there. I noticed you and Cheerios both have them.


03-10 are the same mirror as 98-02. Bought mine for 03-10 and they fit fine


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

umlolo said:


> They are stronger than Fleetwood frames just don't three wheel my brother hops all day


stronger then fleetwood is hard to belive. But i dont know much anyways to give anu opinions. My boy has lincoln with 6 batteries also and i did all the stress points on it and he hops the shit out of it. I just dont recommended it with out a full wrapp


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> 03-10 are the same mirror as 98-02. Bought mine for 03-10 and they fit fine


cool, thanks homie.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Lincoln frames are boxed and the car is a bit lighter..so you can get away with just stress points and reinforcing spring towers..


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

slim knows, he was swangin his


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes its boxed in but its thin as hell, i snapped my cross member and cracked under each trailing arm in the back, so a total of 4 cracks in the back plus broke cross member.


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

T9T8T


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

just lay and play is good....i know for sure i wouldn't think of hoping mine with no wrap..


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> T9T8T


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

GT Albuquerque Lincoln's lean HARD!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dayum, got that gangsta lean


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> GT Albuquerque Lincoln's lean HARD!


:thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> GT Albuquerque Lincoln's lean HARD!




NICE!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> GT Albuquerque Lincoln's lean HARD!


Nice.....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GAME OVER SDCC STILL IN THESE LINCOLN'S DOIN OUR THANG.. MUCH LUV AND PROPS TO DREAM ON AND NONO PHOTO'S!!







*


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> GT Albuquerque Lincoln's lean HARD!


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

quick question. sorry to lazy to look through all the 1032 pages and i know its been addressed before. i threw in some 14's yesterday no spindle swap did a small wheel spacer in front for clearance. im getting ABS, BRAKE and TRAC OFF lights. is there a way to calibrate the computer to not throw these codes? i know most people will prolly say TAKE THE BULBS OUT but nah i want to do it the right way.


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

]*HAVE 1998 LINCOLN TOWNCAR 
FOR SALE, or TRADE + CASH

**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/348685-chicago-f-s-1998-lincoln-towncar.html*


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

...TTT FOR THEM LINCOLNS...


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

R.O.VILLE said:


> ]*HAVE 1998 LINCOLN TOWNCAR
> FOR SALE, or TRADE + CASH
> 
> **http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/348685-chicago-f-s-1998-lincoln-towncar.html*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 566066


love this car!


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

DeeLoc said:


> love this car!


THANKS!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

pic from this past new year's eve afterhop


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 566066


Looking good Ivan :wave:


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> GT Albuquerque Lincoln's lean HARD!


dammm!!!!!.really nice!!!!.so wat has to be done to get a 3wheel that high????????


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

Would a 91 frame work for a 98 mine cracked on the belly with the reinforcement...or any suggestions?


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

What's up homies need some help bought a slip yoke from BM Gonna put on my 90 towncar I have adjustable upper n lower trailing arms running 16" cylinders does any one know how much to cut the drive shaft to put the slip on thanks


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Probably been asked a million times but will 80s upper and lowers work on a 98? What needs to be done? Don't feel like going through 1000 pages.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

509Rider said:


> Probably been asked a million times but will 80s upper and lowers work on a 98? What needs to be done? Don't feel like going through 1000 pages.


i got 89 tc uppers and 2000 lowers. The uppers bolted right up. The stock upper of my 2000 were 1/2 inch longer than the 89s which is cool just a 1/4inch play


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

509Rider said:


> Probably been asked a million times but will 80s upper and lowers work on a 98? What needs to be done? Don't feel like going through 1000 pages.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

singlepumphopper said:


> i got 89 tc uppers and 2000 lowers. The uppers bolted right up. The stock upper of my 2000 were 1/2 inch longer than the 89s which is cool just a 1/4inch play


No shit, good deal. Thanks bro


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

509Rider said:


> No shit, good deal. Thanks bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 566066


Bad ass fukin ride homie!!!! U got any trunk piks


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

LINCOLN_TONY said:


> What's up homies need some help bought a slip yoke from BM Gonna put on my 90 towncar I have adjustable upper n lower trailing arms running 16" cylinders does any one know how much to cut the drive shaft to put the slip on thanks


Every car can b different its hard to say. Extended ur uppers 1 inch from stock and i always extend the bottoms 1/2 inch also. With out the drive shaft lock it up. Pull ur measurement from the tranny to ur pumpkin. Then lay it and pull measurements again. That'll give u an idea of how much play u got


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> i got 89 tc uppers and 2000 lowers. The uppers bolted right up. The stock upper of my 2000 were 1/2 inch longer than the 89s which is cool just a 1/4inch play


:thumbsup:


----------



## goldmember95 (Jan 25, 2007)

My car at a show on saturday here in NC


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

singlepumphopper said:


> i got 89 tc uppers and 2000 lowers. The uppers bolted right up. The stock upper of my 2000 were 1/2 inch longer than the 89s which is cool just a 1/4inch play


how does the wheels sit throughout the lift and lay?


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

singlepumphopper said:


> i got 89 tc uppers and 2000 lowers. The uppers bolted right up. The stock upper of my 2000 were 1/2 inch longer than the 89s which is cool just a 1/4inch play


im confused, whats do you mean longer and 1/4 play?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DeeLoc said:


> how does the wheels sit throughout the lift and lay?


there extended 1 1/2 and i got almost a full stack so it aint much difference


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

lo4lyf said:


> im confused, whats do you mean longer and 1/4 play?


yea there 1/2 longer meaning the stock 2000 a arms so they fit near perfect with out having to do any mods to the arm. 1/4 inch play on each side


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DeeLoc said:


> how does the wheels sit throughout the lift and lay?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Got my stock arms for sale. Fully molded ready for chrome. I should have em 100% complete by tomorrow. Ran out of time today...200 shipped pm me for more info


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

goldmember95 said:


> My car at a show on saturday here in NC
> View attachment 567812










super size pic...


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

whats up fellaz got a ? i busted my rearend on a 99 tc went to the junt yard and theres no tc but a lot of crown vic 99 and up will it fit...thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

second 2none eddie said:


> whats up fellaz got a ? i busted my rearend on a 99 tc went to the junt yard and theres no tc but a lot of crown vic 99 and up will it fit...thanks:thumbsup:


i got 1 I'll sell u off my 2000 tc and ill put a reinforcement plate on it for u for 450 plus shipping, then again u can probably get it cheaper at the junk yard


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Anybody put an intake on there Lincoln, tryin to squeeze a little more power out of it. I see them listed for 03 and up. Wonder if they will fit?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

second 2none eddie said:


> whats up fellaz got a ? i busted my rearend on a 99 tc went to the junt yard and theres no tc but a lot of crown vic 99 and up will it fit...thanks:thumbsup:


I have one for sale already reinforced for 350 but shipping would probably kill u its heavy


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

*HAVE 1998 LINCOLN TOWNCAR 
FOR SALE, or TRADE + CASH
LOCATED IN CHICAGO

**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/348685-chicago-f-s-1998-lincoln-towncar.html*


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

second 2none eddie said:


> whats up fellaz got a ? i busted my rearend on a 99 tc went to the junt yard and theres no tc but a lot of crown vic 99 and up will it fit...thanks:thumbsup:


it will fit but make sure it has abs sensor on it some crown vics dont have the abs...it will run like shit without it


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

PAT-RICK said:


> it will fit but make sure it has abs sensor on it some crown vics dont have the abs...it will run like shit without it


What does abs have to do with how it runs? Your abs is worthless after
Adding hydraulics anyway.


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

PAT-RICK said:


> it will fit but make sure it has abs sensor on it some crown vics dont have the abs...it will run like shit without it


Thanks good to know and I saw it dose have abs Sensor


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

509Rider said:


> What does abs have to do with how it runs? Your abs is worthless after
> Adding hydraulics anyway.


why is that


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

83lac-va-beach said:


> why is that


As soon as you hop or 3 wheel the system will fuck up and shut the abs and traction control off. That's why most disable the whole system. Did the same thing with my bigbody removed all sensors


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

second 2none eddie said:


> whats up fellaz got a ? i busted my rearend on a 99 tc went to the junt yard and theres no tc but a lot of crown vic 99 and up will it fit...thanks:thumbsup:


yo homie have u gone to millions of parts they had a tc there not 2 long ago n m&l in broward had 2 last time i was there


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

mr.regal said:


> yo homie have u gone to millions of parts they had a tc there not 2 long ago n m&l in broward had 2 last time i was there


They told me that but too far and the u pick is charging me $70 for one the u take like $150


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ttt.


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

509Rider said:


> What does abs have to do with how it runs? Your abs is worthless after
> Adding hydraulics anyway.


no it affects the computer....it will permanetly turn on the traction control and will not shift into overdrive


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

509Rider said:


> As soon as you hop or 3 wheel the system will fuck up and shut the abs and traction control off. That's why most disable the whole system. Did the same thing with my bigbody removed all sensors


gm is not like fords you need the sensors on lincolns


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Never seen a Lincoln do that or even a ford at that, I seen them kick on the idiot light and after that it's just disabled. How do all the guys with 80s front suspension make it work?


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

509Rider said:


> Never seen a Lincoln do that or even a ford at that, I seen them kick on the idiot light and after that it's just disabled. How do all the guys with 80s front suspension make it work?


most people i know have 90's spindles includeing myself ...i did at one time have crown vic spindles without abs and my original rearend it would kick on my traction control but i was able to turn it off because their is a button located in the glove box to switch it off... its in pain in the ass you gotta start the car put it in drive pick up speed let trac control come on open the glove and then turn it off i got tired of that real quick


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

did you disable you trac control patrick? I'm doing what you said, just hitting the button in the glove box.


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

DeeLoc said:


> did you disable you trac control patrick? I'm doing what you said, just hitting the button in the glove box.


no after a couple of months of that i found 90 lincoln spindles with abs and swaped it out


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

200 shipped or trade for a chrome whammy with rods or 2 bar knock offs or shoot me some offers or trades


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

509Rider said:


> Anybody put an intake on there Lincoln, tryin to squeeze a little more power out of it. I see them listed for 03 and up. Wonder if they will fit?


You want more power get a pi intake for it. If your interested I got some pics when I did mine


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> You want more power get a pi intake for it. If your interested I got some pics when I did mine


What's a pi intake, I'm interested


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

509Rider said:


> What's a pi intake, I'm interested


performance improvement...if the intake hasn't been swapped from the stock, you probably will be getting a coolant leak...the PI intake has the aluminum water duct across the front. I have it on mine, had to do a little mod to the head and its all good. The kit I got set me back about $500


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

DeeLoc said:


> performance improvement...if the intake hasn't been swapped from the stock, you probably will be getting a coolant leak...the PI intake has the aluminum water duct across the front. I have it on mine, had to do a little mod to the head and its all good. The kit I got set me back about $500


Any way to tell by looking at it if it been upgraded?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

509Rider said:


> Any way to tell by looking at it if it been upgraded?


just see if you have the aluminum water passage on the front of the intake. That don't mean its a PI though, just that the intake was changed out.


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

... TTT ...


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

it don't stop! what happen to all the Lincoln people? this page was always on top...


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anybody have a bumper kit for sale? Or know where I can get one?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## switchappy37 (Nov 20, 2012)

how much did that application cost?will he make them and ship them?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## switchappy37 (Nov 20, 2012)

do u still have some extensions for sale?how much shipped to Texas?...thanks


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

second 2none eddie said:


> They told me that but too far and the u pick is charging me $70 for one the u take like $150



I have a crown Vic rear end on my 98lincoln...... Everything bolts up the only difference is where the calipers mount but it still works!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## switchappy37 (Nov 20, 2012)

hello my towncar fam.i know someone has asked this question before,so i'm apologizing in advance.i want to know,can i put my 98 towncar body on a 90 thur 94 frame?


----------



## switchappy37 (Nov 20, 2012)

hello my towncar fam.i know someone has asked this question before,so i'm apologizing in advance.i want to know,can i put my 98 towncar body on a 90 thru 94 frame? if someone can pm me and let me know,i would appreciate it.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

from what I've read in the threads, yes they fit, just the rearend mounting setup is different on the 98 from the 90-97's so you'd have to have that for the swap


----------



## switchappy37 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info.I will wrap the frame and add rearend mounts to the frame before i do the swap.


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

switchappy37 said:


> Thanks for the info.I will wrap the frame and add rearend mounts to the frame before i do the swap.


The frame will bolt right up.. but you might as well use the 90's rear axel too since its already has a 4 link suspension not that goofy one the 98 has


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Up on3 said:


> The frame will bolt right up.. but you might as well use the 90's rear axel too since its already has a 4 link suspension not that goofy one the 98 has


:yes: yup eliminate that bullshit watts link and get better articulation out in the rear.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ive seen multiple people swap the frames out for older ones. Im going to do it.


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Augie.Majestics said:


> View attachment 583107
> View attachment 583108
> View attachment 583109


Looks nice!


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Looks nice!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

View attachment 583857


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

b4 the color was added


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

after---before pics..


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

cleaned up wheel wells,


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

*FOR SALE *

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/348685-chicago-f-s-1998-lincoln-towncar.html


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

i have a 94 town car (my daily) just cruising it stock for now with 72 spoke d's. 1 of the rear airbags (stock) went out on me. does any1 have 1 or both they wanna get rid of. i know i can go to pick n pull n find about 20 but with this damn rain and shit, just easier if some1 has 1 around. thanks


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

LB ROLLER said:


> BUMP


:nicoderm:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:T9T8T:thumbsup:


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> i have a 94 town car (my daily) just cruising it stock for now with 72 spoke d's. 1 of the rear airbags (stock) went out on me. does any1 have 1 or both they wanna get rid of. i know i can go to pick n pull n find about 20 but with this damn rain and shit, just easier if some1 has 1 around. thanks


Switch to crown Vic springs.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

here is a pic of mine its a 2001


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i just have to say good by to my Lincoln family.i no longer own C.R.E.A.M.....but that don't mean i quite the Lincolns....i sure will miss my baby...


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Big nene 1 said:


> i just have to say good by to my Lincoln family.i no longer own C.R.E.A.M.....but that don't mean i quite the Lincolns....i sure will miss my baby...


damn!!!! Why???


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:uffin::420:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt...*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

T T T


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

might trade my 98 tomorrow,for a 66 caprice ..what u guys think??


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

for sale more pics under car classifieds in san diego $4500 obo 760-270-0712


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

My digital gauges are starting to wig out, the fuel readout blanks out after a while and now the compass doesn't know where the fuck it's going. Not a big deal just irritating, anyone know of a fix?


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

T9T8T


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> T9T8T


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

is there a link i can go to that explains more about the frame issues or whatever it is that makes people change their frames. I was looking into one of these but i want to know more about them.


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

anybody? also on why people switch the spindles to older ones


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Lambda_817 said:


> anybody? also on why people switch the spindles to older ones


spindle swap is for u to be able to fit 13s with out grinding


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> spindle swap is for u to be able to fit 13s with out grinding


 which are the ones that fit?


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/213833-lincoln-towncar-thread.html


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

shystie69 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/213833-lincoln-towncar-thread.html



all i needed! thanks a lot


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

i need some pics of stereo trunk set ups to get some ideas.


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

anyone seen a continental kit or bump. I don't really know what. It called it makes a 98 Lincoln trunk look like a 70 type continenal trunk lid with the letters on. It. If any one has one on seen one let me know or what its called I'm not lookn for a 5 th off of a fleet


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Shady_Grady said:


> anyone seen a continental kit or bump. I don't really know what. It called it makes a 98 Lincoln trunk look like a 70 type continenal trunk lid with the letters on. It. If any one has one on seen one let me know or what its called I'm not lookn for a 5 th off of a fleet


 They had em on their website egclassics.com


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

need parts for a 2000 town car in so cal


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

that green nice


----------



## MR JOHNNY (Oct 10, 2012)

WATS THE TICKET AND SIZE...ON THE 5TH KIT


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

:yes:


Drew513Ryder said:


> that green nice


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Hey towncar fam as alot of you know ive been working on mine for a long time now well im looking for another one to use as a donor or parts car- heres the thing though im looking for a basic showcar or chromed out hopper- yes im looking for a showcar to use as a parts car im willing to let my 1938 deluxe go for a straight across trade definatly someones gonna come up


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

my homie has a 99 complete tc.small dent on trunk were the plate goes and needs both tail light for $1000.I'll try to get pictures tomorrow


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey towncar fam. I have a little problem with my 98 towncar and wanted to know if anyone else has had this problem and whats the solution. My running light aren't coming on, my brake lights and turn signals do come on. How anyone else had this issue?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

mrsinecle said:


> Hey towncar fam. I have a little problem with my 98 towncar and wanted to know if anyone else has had this problem and whats the solution. My running light aren't coming on, my brake lights and turn signals do come on. How anyone else had this issue?


 did you check the fuse and relays?


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

The relays seem ok but since i don't have the owners manual, i dont what fuse it.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

good morning towncar folks


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

mrsinecle said:


> The relays seem ok but since i don't have the owners manual, i dont what fuse it.


Check fuse 7 and 31.. if there good then its prolly the control module that's above the gas pedal.


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Up on3 said:


> Check fuse 7 and 31.. if there good then its prolly the control module that's above the gas pedal.


Thanks, I'll take a look at that. Already got a ticket for malfunctioning lights.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Hello, I have a lincon Towncar 98 with hydrolics Im having a lot of problem while I drive in high speed probably 50-70 mph it's vibrating a lot the rims are brand new never mount them before brand new tires too .. And I balance them I don't know what can it be if anybody can help me pls I would appreciate it thanks


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

fleetwood88 said:


> Hello, I have a lincon Towncar 98 with hydrolics Im having a lot of problem while I drive in high speed probably 50-70 mph it's vibrating a lot the rims are brand new never mount them before brand new tires too .. And I balance them I don't know what can it be if anybody can help me pls I would appreciate it thanks


It sounds like your drive shaft is vibrating


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Yogi said:


> It sounds like your drive shaft is vibrating


Damn should I replace it or there is a way to fix it


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

fleetwood88 said:


> Damn should I replace it or there is a way to fix it


You need a slip yoke


----------



## UNIQUE JR (Sep 12, 2011)

have you tried driveing with the back up a little bit that works in my tc and its the same year


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> for sale hit me up


That's a clean ass lock up, And No Chains!!!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

OLD SCHOOL PIC.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

RAGTOWN said:


> OLD SCHOOL PIC.


When was this? San Diego indoor show 2005?


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> When was this? San Diego indoor show 2005?


2007 :wave:


----------



## singlepiston99 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking to do a four link on my 99 lincoln .does anyone have any pics that can post up I'm looking to keep the same axel .I want a big lockup maybe do three wheel


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

250 shipped pm for more info


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

singlepiston99 said:


> Looking to do a four link on my 99 lincoln .does anyone have any pics that can post up I'm looking to keep the same axel .I want a big lockup maybe do three wheel










im doing 1 next week. I'll post step by step piks then


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

singlepiston99 said:


> Looking to do a four link on my 99 lincoln .does anyone have any pics that can post up I'm looking to keep the same axel .I want a big lockup maybe do three wheel










decent lock up


----------



## singlepiston99 (Dec 16, 2012)

singlepumphopper said:


> decent lock up


How does it drive


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

singlepiston99 said:


> Thanks Ivan


im not ivan
Hes my boy thats his tc. Im doing my 4 link in a couple weeks. He says it drives good. I did the long lowers for him for higher lock up


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Do seats out of older town cars bolt into 98-02 town cars?


----------



## singlepiston99 (Dec 16, 2012)

singlepumphopper said:


> im not ivan
> Hes my boy thats his tc. Im doing my 4 link in a couple weeks. He says it drives good. I did the long lowers for him for higher lock up


Are u going to do the four link on another TC


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

singlepiston99 said:


> Are u going to do the four link on another TC


yea mines a 2000. 4 link chained up all that good shit...


----------



## singlepiston99 (Dec 16, 2012)

singlepumphopper said:


> yea mines a 2000. 4 link chained up all that good shit...


I'll b waiting to see the pics


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

singlepiston99 said:


> I'll b waiting to see the pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN_559 (Apr 7, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> 250 shipped pm for more info


CO_SIGN
HOMEBOY Gets Down On These Arms
, Had Made Some For me.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

ROLLIN_559 said:


> CO_SIGN
> HOMEBOY Gets Down On These Arms
> , Had Made Some For me.


thanks homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

singlepiston99 said:


> I'll b waiting to see the pics






































im gonna step by step this 4 link for u so take notes. Im waiting on some part mean time im fabricating a long arm 4 link for that high ass lock up. I'll b posting piks as i build it...:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

*







*


----------



## singlepiston99 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hell Yea sounds good


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

singlepumphopper said:


> im gonna step by step this 4 link for u so take notes. Im waiting on some part mean time im fabricating a long arm 4 link for that high ass lock up. I'll b posting piks as i build it...:thumbsup:


Nice


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

BUBBA-D said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Baddass homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

found this 2dr towncar on fb :shocked: :wow:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

bigdogg323 said:


> found this 2dr towncar on fb :shocked: :wow:




This one was being built by Empire Customs in Tuscon. Was supposed to bust out about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT:drama:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

Any modifications to fit 14s on a 01-02 TC?


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Royal Legacy said:


> Any modifications to fit 14s on a 01-02 TC?


You have to do a spindle swap. To fit 13s and 14s you 90-93 spindles. Thats what i had to do to fit mine.


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> You have to do a spindle swap. To fit 13s and 14s you 90-93 spindles. Thats what i had to do to fit mine.


What's up homie! :wave: you didn't try grinding to fit 14s


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

my bucket!! :wave:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 607487
> View attachment 607488
> my bucket!! :wave:


lookn good :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

... TTT ...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Royal Legacy said:


> Any modifications to fit 14s on a 01-02 TC?


Grind the calipers thats all I did to mine 2000.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

BIG BOPPER said:


> lookn good :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Royal Legacy said:


> What's up homie! :wave: you didn't try grinding to fit 14s


Nah, i did the swap so i would be able fit both 13s and 14s. But i won't lie, the thought or grinding my calipers did make me uneasy. Plus a lot of ppl on here recommended I did the swap.


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

am planning buying me town car what year y'all perfer would be the...am thinking 2000


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

texas_cb7 said:


> am planning buying me town car what year y'all perfer would be the...am thinking 2000


98-02


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

alright thanks homie...are this cars easy to juice


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ive got a whole bunch of parts for sale if anyone needs anything. PM if your interested or need pictures, some stuff is already on Ebay. All parts are for 98-02 I have two sets of nice tailights, beige dash bezel clock (gold one under the radio),a nice set of side trim (stainless mid door), set of window sill stainless (where your arm rests when you put it out the window), Cartier rear license bezel good shape, auto dim compass mirror.


----------



## lowbar (Feb 23, 2013)

I've got a 98 Signature Series and I want to upgrade the exhaust to some sweet sounding true dual's or something. Any recommendations?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

lowbar said:


> I've got a 98 Signature Series and I want to upgrade the exhaust to some sweet sounding true dual's or something. Any recommendations?


You dont have duals already?


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

lowbar said:


> I've got a 98 Signature Series and I want to upgrade the exhaust to some sweet sounding true dual's or something. Any recommendations?


X2. Mine is only single too.


----------



## lowbar (Feb 23, 2013)

No, the car is all original.


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a 98 Town Car Cartier with factory duals and cut off the factory mufflers and just put straight pipe in place of it and then just you left the factory resonators sounds like glass packs rapping on an old bomba but there are some trade-offs cause it seems to backfire every once in awhile for not having enough back pressure I think I'm going to do some 40 series flowmaster so that's what I would suggest


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Shady_Grady said:


> I have a 98 Town Car Cartier with factory duals and cut off the factory mufflers and just put straight pipe in place of it and then just you left the factory resonators sounds like glass packs rapping on an old bomba but there are some trade-offs cause it seems to backfire every once in awhile for not having enough back pressure I think I'm going to do some 40 series flowmaster so that's what I would suggest


I was thinking flow masters too. Got the dual pipe for the drivers side at the local pick and pull. Want to take the last 2 converters out too.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Big nene 1 said:


> i just have to say good by to my Lincoln family.i no longer own C.R.E.A.M.....but that don't mean i quite the Lincolns....i sure will miss my baby...


:buttkick:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

lo4lyf said:


> I was thinking flow masters too. Got the dual pipe for the drivers side at the local pick and pull. Want to take the last 2 converters out too.


I believe there is a downstream o2 sensor so that might not work


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I believe there is a downstream o2 sensor so that might not work


The downstreams are after the first 2. The second 2 can come off is what I've gathered from the Lincoln forums.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

texas_cb7 said:


> am planning buying me town car what year y'all perfer would be the...am thinking 2000


2001-2002 Have the PI Intakes. These cars are slow as shit even with the additional 20ish hp the PI gives.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

lo4lyf said:


> I was thinking flow masters too.* Got the dual pipe for the drivers side at the local pick and pull.* Want to take the last 2 converters out too.


 That's a good idea, I was gonna have an exhaust shop run mine.


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

anybody know where is the best place to get all the chrom tim and front and back grill,or anybody have anything they wanna get rid of im in so cal


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Lord Duez said:


> That's a good idea, I was gonna have an exhaust shop run mine.


got to get the h pipe too. got it there also. from a crown vic. its the same except acouple inches shorter which is fine if your changing the mufflers cause you can fix that installing them.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm trying to run 13's on my 99 towncar what do i need to do to the front to make wheels blot right up


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

99linkers said:


> I'm trying to run 13's on my 99 towncar what do i need to do to the front to make wheels blot right up


spindle swap to an older tc. I did 94 on mine


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

singlepumphopper said:


> spindle swap to an older tc. I did 94 on mine


Thanks will do


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Ive got a whole bunch of parts for sale if anyone needs anything. PM if your interested or need pictures, some stuff is already on Ebay. All parts are for 98-02 I have two sets of nice tailights, beige dash bezel clock (gold one under the radio),a nice set of side trim (stainless mid door), set of window sill stainless (where your arm rests when you put it out the window), Cartier rear license bezel good shape, auto dim compass mirror.


do you have that plastic panel that goes in front of the rear passenger wheelwell


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> do you have that plastic panel that goes in front of the rear passenger wheelwell


I could get them.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Lord Duez said:


> 2001-2002 Have the PI Intakes. These cars are slow as shit even with the additional 20ish hp the PI gives.


I could tell a difference when I switched mine to a pi.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Lord Duez said:


> 2001-2002 Have the PI Intakes. These cars are slow as shit even with the additional 20ish hp the PI gives.


Also pretty sure they didnt start using them till later


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Ive got a whole bunch of parts for sale if anyone needs anything. PM if your interested or need pictures, some stuff is already on Ebay. All parts are for 98-02 I have two sets of nice tailights, beige dash bezel clock (gold one under the radio),a nice set of side trim (stainless mid door), set of window sill stainless (where your arm rests when you put it out the window), Cartier rear license bezel good shape, auto dim compass mirror.


You wouldn't happen to have the chrome wheels that come with Cartier series? Just need 1 of the hubcaps


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I could tell a difference when I switched mine to a pi.


Did your PI intake have the rubber o-rings on the bottom, or did you have to use gaskets?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

What size cylinders are you guys running with coil under? Front and back size.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

lo4lyf said:


> The downstreams are after the first 2. The second 2 can come off is what I've gathered from the Lincoln forums.


8-afC6ygrNY


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

lo4lyf said:


> The downstreams are after the first 2. The second 2 can come off is what I've gathered from the Lincoln forums.


not sure if this helps but i redid mine entirely and i love the sound real smoooth at idol and classy but you can tell theres something its suttle but you here it when you get on it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8-afC6ygrNY




i used a full walker system 4 cats, H pipe and thrush welded mufflers.i wanted it to sound nice and deep not sound like its cammed but just my 02.

THE EXHAUST is not on hangers yet beccause i still need to do 1 more bend to work it in on the inside of the upper trailing arm because it hits a tiny bit






















































everything isnt perfect yet just threw it on to get to the paint shop but you get the idea as far as sound with the combo i went with with


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

aguilera620 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have the chrome wheels that come with Cartier series? Just need 1 of the hubcaps


I sure dont


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Lord Duez said:


> Did your PI intake have the rubber o-rings on the bottom, or did you have to use gaskets?


Pi gaskets


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I bought the gasket style PI intake, don't care for the oring intakes....


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I could get them.


how much? need one from a blowout


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> how much? need one from a blowout


Do you need the small chrome belt molding at the top?


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

J ned help from someone who had actually did a frame swap...i have a 98and I was told that only a 90 our a 91 frame will work but then other people saying that 90-96 will work..i ned someone who knows what there talking about please..thank you


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

GUESS I DON'T KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## 808 Townie (May 25, 2011)

UNDIVIDED HAWAII..
My old 02... I regret getting rid of her


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

I still cant fix the running lights problem with my tc. Im abouy to my shit with this problem


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

lowridetillidie said:


> J ned help from someone who had actually did a frame swap...i have a 98and I was told that only a 90 our a 91 frame will work but then other people saying that 90-96 will work..i ned someone who knows what there talking about please..thank you


yes you can i used a 94 frame on my 99 body everything lines up perfect


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

.TODD said:


> not sure if this helps but i redid mine entirely and i love the sound real smoooth at idol and classy but you can tell theres something its suttle but you here it when you get on it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8-afC6ygrNY
> 
> ...


a different muffler on each side? is there o2 sencors after the last 2 cats?


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anybody know who owns these? Want to know what size cylinders they got for the rear and if they got a slip yoke. Want mine to stand 3 as well but would the stock a arms work? No hopping just 3 wheelin. Planning on full frame wrap and a 4 link. Not sure if I want to put a bridge tho.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

lo4lyf said:


> a different muffler on each side? is there o2 sencors after the last 2 cats?



both mufflers are the same. and yes i have 4 02 sensors


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

I figured some of you might not check classifieds, but I'm selling this one without a motor. Maybe one of you can use it for the frame to avoid downtime, body parts, etc.
I messed up, it's a 1998:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/360446-2002-lincoln-town-car-no-engine.html


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Impslap said:


> I figured some of you might not check classifieds, but I'm selling this one without a motor. Maybe one of you can use it for the frame to avoid downtime, body parts, etc.
> I messed up, it's a 1998:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/360446-2002-lincoln-town-car-no-engine.html


nice body on that


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

.TODD said:


> nice body on that


Yup, body parts alone are worth more than my asking price. I just need to make room and don't have the time to part it out.


----------



## judge78 (Mar 27, 2009)

THIS IS MY 2005












ITS FOR SALE TOO


----------



## judge78 (Mar 27, 2009)

MY DAILY ON 4S AND MY OLD BLACK ONE


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

judge78 said:


> View attachment 617670
> View attachment 617671
> View attachment 617672
> View attachment 617673
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Do you need the small chrome belt molding at the top?


i need this peice


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

have u checked out www.towncarparts.com


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

WHATS UP TC FAMILY...


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr.lincoln said:


> View attachment 619915
> View attachment 619915


:thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Streetlow mag. Front cover and centerfold.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> have u checked out www.towncarparts.com


thanks breh ima chexk it out


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sharky_510 said:


> Streetlow mag. Front cover and centerfold.


congrats!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

sharky_510 said:


> Streetlow mag. Front cover and centerfold.



SEEN THIS CAR ON THE FREEWAY AROUND SANJO LOOKIN SUPER CLEAN


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> SEEN THIS CAR ON THE FREEWAY AROUND SANJO LOOKIN SUPER CLEAN


Thanks homie. I all ways drive it.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

DeeLoc said:


> congrats!


Thanks homie.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

judge78 said:


> View attachment 617670
> View attachment 617671
> View attachment 617672
> View attachment 617673
> ...


Bad ass.


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Impslap said:


> I figured some of you might not check classifieds, but I'm selling this one without a motor. Maybe one of you can use it for the frame to avoid downtime, body parts, etc.
> I messed up, it's a 1998:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/360446-2002-lincoln-town-car-no-engine.html


How much for the drivers side door panel shipped 67801


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

my new ride A Mis Enemigos


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

lowerdimension63 said:


> my new ride A Mis Enemigos


Clean.


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Any one switched there shifters or shirter knob? The od had 2 wires in there and they are the same color, does it matter how I hook them back up?


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

I haven't been in here for a long minute but here's a picture from last year...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

lowerdimension63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

DANNY 805 said:


> I haven't been in here for a long minute but here's a picture from last year...


nice


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a 2000 2 door convertable town car for sale.....need some cosmetics to be finished up but the hard part is done...clean title asking 9500 obo or cash and a clean daily 1998-2002 town car trade....pm me for pics and details..


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TROUBLESOME said:


> I have a 2000 2 door convertable town car for sale.....need some cosmetics to be finished up but the hard part is done...clean title asking 9500 obo or cash and a clean daily 1998-2002 town car trade....pm me for pics and details..


Pics.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

View attachment RAG LIN.bmp
View attachment RAG LIN 2.bmp
View attachment RAG LIN 3.bmp


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## tripalot303 (Mar 5, 2012)

Need help got a 02 town car want to put 14s heard 96 town car spindles work right.... If I do the spindle swap do I swap the rotor and calipers or use the same 1 from my 02


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

TROUBLESOME said:


> View attachment 626899
> View attachment 626900
> View attachment 626901


Can u Send me some better pics


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

pm sent delgado 58...also any one else shoot me your # in a pm and I will send you more and better pics!!!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

tripalot303 said:


> Need help got a 02 town car want to put 14s heard 96 town car spindles work right.... If I do the spindle swap do I swap the rotor and calipers or use the same 1 from my 02


Rotors, calipers and lower ball joint have to be switched too.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Anybody know of a bolt in upper ball joint that fits the '91 Lincoln spindle? I read that the chevy ones have play in them.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Help , im trying to get some ideas on how to do my set up . 2 pumps & 6 batteries & maybe a 10inch Plus a spare tire 14 inch .any suggestions , or pics would be appreciated . THANKS 
PS. Its a 90 TC if that helps any .


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

jdc68chevy said:


> Help , im trying to get some ideas on how to do my set up . 2 pumps & 6 batteries & maybe a 10inch Plus a spare tire 14 inch .any suggestions , or pics would be appreciated . THANKS
> PS. Its a 90 TC if that helps any .


I'm going through this decision myself


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Impslap said:


> Yup, body parts alone are worth more than my asking price. I just need to make room and don't have the time to part it out.


how much for all the moldings?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

jdc68chevy said:


> Help , im trying to get some ideas on how to do my set up . 2 pumps & 6 batteries & maybe a 10inch Plus a spare tire 14 inch .any suggestions , or pics would be appreciated . THANKS
> PS. Its a 90 TC if that helps any .


This is how I did mine with 2 batteries. I have a pair of 12's under the rear deck. This setup won't work for 6 batteries, but it'll give you an idea of how things fit in there.


----------



## tripalot303 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lord Duez said:


> Rotors, calipers and lower ball joint have to be switched too.


Ight thanks bro


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> Here's mine


lookin good im gonna go with a sueade


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jdc68chevy said:


> Help , im trying to get some ideas on how to do my set up . 2 pumps & 6 batteries & maybe a 10inch Plus a spare tire 14 inch .any suggestions , or pics would be appreciated . THANKS
> PS. Its a 90 TC if that helps any .


This is how mine is just took these will take some tomorrow too bit heres an idea its 2 pump 6 batts in a 2000


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Got this for $380 on Ebay. Dual exhaust coming this weekend hopefully, and turbo coming soon. I'm trying to get atleast 330hp from this 4.6.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

DANNY 805 said:


> I haven't been in here for a long minute but here's a picture from last year...


whats good my boy hit me up gee


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

sonuva....I just replaced my intake because the plastic shit cracked, it was 270. Another hun and I could have gotten that?!?! All metal and pretty?! Damn



Lord Duez said:


> Got this for $380 on Ebay. Dual exhaust coming this weekend hopefully, and turbo coming soon. I'm trying to get atleast 330hp from this 4.6.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

lowlowlow said:


> sonuva....I just replaced my intake because the plastic shit cracked, it was 270. Another hun and I could have gotten that?!?! All metal and pretty?! Damn


And it's a mustang intake. I read on the mustang forums that the only difference in these 235hp engines and the 260hp GT's, is the Intake and dual exhaust. I'm doing both to my Town Car.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Throw back always loved this sliding rag top


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Pics as you go. Some Towncars came with dual exhaust stock, I think it's just a couple parts to swap.



Lord Duez said:


> And it's a mustang intake. I read on the mustang forums that the only difference in these 235hp engines and the 260hp GT's, is the Intake and dual exhaust. I'm doing both to my Town Car.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

lowlowlow said:


> Pics as you go. Some Towncars came with dual exhaust stock, I think it's just a couple parts to swap.


Yeah I pulled this off another town car. It cost me around $20. It's only 1.75" pipe though. I can bend 2.25" with my bender so I'm probably gonna eventually redo the middle section. The rear section is bigger and way too complicated for me to bend another one of. 











This is as far as I got with the intake manifold. The fuel rails are for a return-less system so I'm just gonna stick with the stocks for now.


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice. I just did my spark plugs yesterday, what a pain in the ass, I should have had the guy do them when he installed the manifold. Are you going with a different engine cover, most of that purtyness will be covered...



Lord Duez said:


> Yeah I pulled this off another town car. It cost me around $20. It's only 1.75" pipe though. I can bend 2.25" with my bender so I'm probably gonna eventually redo the middle section. The rear section is bigger and way too complicated for me to bend another one of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

lowlowlow said:


> Nice. I just did my spark plugs yesterday, what a pain in the ass, I should have had the guy do them when he installed the manifold. Are you going with a different engine cover, most of that purtyness will be covered...


I don't know if I'm gonna use a cover. If I do, i'll just make one. Most of it got covered up already. I really need to get a cold air intake in there to get that black plastic crap off the top of the manifold. I had to polish the thermostat housing a little before putting it on just because it looked so bad bolted to the polished manifold. The upper plenum looks real ugly now. It's aluminum too, so I may polish that. Even if you can't see the manifold, I feel better about having a solid aluminum one, and I didn't pay any extra for the polished finish. Plus my car feels faster and sounds a little more mustangish.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Holy shit, looks like most of the purtyness is already covered, kind of a bummer. Any valve cover options?



Lord Duez said:


> I don't know if I'm gonna use a cover. If I do, i'll just make one. Most of it got covered up already. I really need to get a cold air intake in there to get that black plastic crap off the top of the manifold. I had to polish the thermostat housing a little before putting it on just because it looked so bad bolted to the polished manifold. The upper plenum looks real ugly now. It's aluminum too, so I may polish that. Even if you can't see the manifold, I feel better about having a solid aluminum one, and I didn't pay any extra for the polished finish. Plus my car feels faster and sounds a little more mustangish.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

.TODD said:


> how much for all the moldings?


Which one are you looking for?


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Where have you guys bought your headlights from. Anybody have experience on eBay ones?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Anyone know a place to order matching factory carpet? Dealerships can't get them anymore.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

o what?!


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I missed my Fleetwood so much that I was on the lookout for a luxury and came up on a Lincoln!  I'm now in the Lincoln club! Some bad cars in here! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

Got 6 sets of Lincoln chrome metal emblems size 2.25 for knock offs for sale $75 each shipped in the U.S.A flat rate priority with tracking # paypal & quickpay ready call or text anytime 801-309-4600 Vic 012.JPG 005.JPG 014.JPG


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

jdc68chevy said:


> Help , im trying to get some ideas on how to do my set up . 2 pumps & 6 batteries & maybe a 10inch Plus a spare tire 14 inch .any suggestions , or pics would be appreciated . THANKS
> PS. Its a 90 TC if that helps any .


These cars have lots of space my brother has 2 pumps 6 batts 8 12s in trunk 4 on middle bottom 2 in window deck 2 behind backseat gotta get a picture to post


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JasperFelon said:


> View attachment 641124


:thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

CINCO DE MAYO in HAWAII

OUTSIDERS...HAWAII


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

OUTSIDERS...HAWAII


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Any pictures of one running 1" extenders? Trying to figure out where I want mine.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

aguilera620 said:


> Where have you guys bought your headlights from. Anybody have experience on eBay ones?


Have you bought these yet? I'm thinking of going with those too.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HERE'S A FEW SHOTS OF SOME OF OUR LINCOLNS FROM GAME OVER SDCC.
MONEY IN THA BANK....







*








































































*STATUTORY GRAPE...*
























*MAKE IT RAIN...*

























*GAME OVER SDCC BUMP*


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...-02-lincoln-towncar-euro-tail-lights-new.html


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

...TTT...


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

Need help with some electrical issues on my 99 TC. The wipers are out and the turn signals are really fast but there´s no broken bulbs Anyone knows?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

"Euro" tail lights for sale.








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...-02-lincoln-towncar-euro-tail-lights-new.html


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Marquez said:


> Need help with some electrical issues on my 99 TC. The wipers are out and the turn signals are really fast but there´s no broken bulbs Anyone knows?


Hej. Tror du har samma som jag med två blinkers i strålkastaren och en liten på skärmen samt i bakljusena.. 
Kolla så de i strålkastarna inte är kassa.. Min gissning iaf 
När det gäller torkarmotorn så kolla säkringen haha eller plocka loss den och kör + direkt på motorn och se om det hjälper om inte hör av dig till mig så kanske jag har en begagnad.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm thinking of putting A-arms from a 80's TC on my 98. What all do I have to change?


----------



## CITYWIDE FOR LIFE (Dec 17, 2010)

jus a ? will need to swap the rear spindles to fit 13inch zeinths


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT for the weekend!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

FOR SALE at https://www.facebook.com/801Wheels IMG955606.jpg


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

i have a pair of ball joint extenders (spoons) for lincolns,asking for $75,will give u a 1 1/2 tuck,located in san bernardino ca


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

CITYWIDE FOR LIFE said:


> jus a ? will need to swap the rear spindles to fit 13inch zeinths


there aren't spindles in the rear. Fits with no changes anyways


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone ever had this problem??

Both switch panels on driver door and passenger door don't work? But on the driver door the two switches for the two back windows work and the rest of the switches don't??

Any ideas?? I figured a fuse most of went out but I check and there all good


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

I have a 01 towncar that I just had a chrome suspension done on plus lifted, I need to go trailer it back so has anyone used a Uhaul trailer and does the towncars fit on them? I went on the Uhaul website but when I enter my info it says no trailer for these specs. Any info will be appreciated Thanks Homies!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

YUHATE4 said:


> I have a 01 towncar that I just had a chrome suspension done on plus lifted, I need to go trailer it back so has anyone used a Uhaul trailer and does the towncars fit on them? I went on the Uhaul website but when I enter my info it says no trailer for these specs. Any info will be appreciated Thanks Homies!


That sounds sketchy. These cars are heavy without the hydraulics. Why not just pay for a wrecker.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I've heard of people taking the switch panel out and disassembling them to clean them up real good. Common problem. All sorts of crud falls in there



Royal Legacy said:


> Has anyone ever had this problem??
> 
> Both switch panels on driver door and passenger door don't work? But on the driver door the two switches for the two back windows work and the rest of the switches don't??
> 
> Any ideas?? I figured a fuse most of went out but I check and there all good


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

YUHATE4 said:


> I have a 01 towncar that I just had a chrome suspension done on plus lifted, I need to go trailer it back so has anyone used a Uhaul trailer and does the towncars fit on them? I went on the Uhaul website but when I enter my info it says no trailer for these specs. Any info will be appreciated Thanks Homies!


Ohhh sht homie coming out hard!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

JETHROW-BODEAN said:


> I'm thinking of putting A-arms from a 80's TC on my 98. What all do I have to change?


As far I know the fit perfect. My homie got some for sale extended 1"1/2 pm me if interested!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

YUHATE4 said:


> I have a 01 towncar that I just had a chrome suspension done on plus lifted, I need to go trailer it back so has anyone used a Uhaul trailer and does the towncars fit on them? I went on the Uhaul website but when I enter my info it says no trailer for these specs. Any info will be appreciated Thanks Homies!


I'm putting mine on one next month, let me know if you do it before I do.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Lord Duez said:


> I'm putting mine on one next month, let me know if you do it before I do.


I ben told they don't fit! Measure the leight from the front tire to the back them measure the trailer.


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

YUHATE4 said:


> I have a 01 towncar that I just had a chrome suspension done on plus lifted, I need to go trailer it back so has anyone used a Uhaul trailer and does the towncars fit on them? I went on the Uhaul website but when I enter my info it says no trailer for these specs. Any info will be appreciated Thanks Homies!


Hahaha,,, really???? Easy answer bro,, drive it back,,,,,,,


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

[img=http://imageshack.us/a/img228/9651/stinkinglincolnow1.jpg]

I miss mine....


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> That sounds sketchy. These cars are heavy without the hydraulics. Why not just pay for a wrecker.


That's what I thought also, exploring all options before calling a wrecker!


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


> Ohhh sht homie coming out hard!


No! Not even bro just trying to keep up with u!


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

Lord Duez said:


> I'm putting mine on one next month, let me know if you do it before I do.


You got it! But might not go that route after all.


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

DELGADO74 said:


> Hahaha,,, really???? Easy answer bro,, drive it back,,,,,,,


Hahaha,,,,really coming from someone who trailers his locally!!!! 
Pics in my phone to prove it....lol
What's up bro how u been?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

On 5.20-14's


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Lincoln made a rare appearance outside the garage


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

But its back inside


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Lord Duez said:


> On 5.20-14's


Damn now that's nice! Got any pics of the whole side view?


----------



## Mark707 (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Lord Duez said:


> On 5.20-14's


thats a bad ass combo right there


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mark707 said:


> View attachment 657776
> View attachment 657777


Clean ass TC


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

86 Limited said:


> thats a bad ass combo right there


Thanks.



aguilera620 said:


> Damn now that's nice! Got any pics of the whole side view?


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lord Duez said:


> Thanks.


uffin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Mark707 said:


> View attachment 657776
> View attachment 657777


nice


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


Any more picture


----------



## Mark707 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Lord Duez said:


> On 5.20-14's


:thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

at teh Majestics North Texas picnic in lewisville, tx


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 658473


:fool2amn Thick N Juicy like the Quarter Pounder :wow:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

fleetwood88 said:


> Any more picture


not yet when the homie sends me more i ll post them up


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I got a 90 tc lifted my frount tires are starting to butterfly , I don't want that bulldog look that extended A-arms has with it , how can I have a stock look on the frount with juice ?????


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

jdc68chevy said:


> I got a 90 tc lifted my frount tires are starting to butterfly , I don't want that bulldog look that extended A-arms has with it , how can I have a stock look on the frount with juice ?????


 probably has the extended ball joint buy the original from napa


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

jdc68chevy said:


> I got a 90 tc lifted my frount tires are starting to butterfly , I don't want that bulldog look that extended A-arms has with it , how can I have a stock look on the frount with juice ?????


Just have your uppers extended less than an inch.


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

STRAIGHTGAME CC SAN DIEGO


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

sg90rider said:


>


Looking good up there hat straight game to the top , I went back a few pages and found this I was banging. 2 years ago


----------



## devil619 (Dec 7, 2012)

sg90rider said:


> Looking good up there hat straight game to the top , I went back a few pages and found this I was banging. 2 years ago


:thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

devil619 said:


> STRAIGHTGAME CC SAN DIEGO
> View attachment 661522



:thumbsup: Clean Rider


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

jdc68chevy said:


> I got a 90 tc lifted my frount tires are starting to butterfly , I don't want that bulldog look that extended A-arms has with it , how can I have a stock look on the frount with juice ?????


 Straighten your front crossmember back to stock and then reinforce it. Putting longer arms on it is just bandaging a larger problem.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

devil619 said:


> View attachment 661969
> STRAIGHTGAME CC SAN DIEGO
> View attachment 661522


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## piranah (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I made it through all 1k pages. Good looking TCs. Waiting for the right one to fall into my lap.


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

TC ... TTT ...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Looking for some "Euro Tailights"


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

sharky_510 said:


> As far I know the fit perfect. My homie got some for sale extended 1"1/2 pm me if interested!


The towers are different. Cut the old arm mounts off and weld on the ones from the 80's TC.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

I got a set of spacers For Sale.... $65 shipped. Message me if interested


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## crazzyd77 (Jun 11, 2013)

sharky_510 said:


>


Nice..


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

I HAVE A 2000 TOWN CAR 2 DOOR CONV FOR SALE....SHOOT ME PM FOR PICS AND PRICES...ONLY HAVE PICS ON PHONE CAN POST IN HERE THIS WEEKEND....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

TROUBLESOME said:


> I HAVE A 2000 TOWN CAR 2 DOOR CONV FOR SALE....SHOOT ME PM FOR PICS AND PRICES...ONLY HAVE PICS ON PHONE CAN POST IN HERE THIS WEEKEND....


Can't wait to see this


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

Bump for some clean ass Lincolns!


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Post pics of them Lincolns...


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

YUHATE4 said:


> View attachment 698050


Looking good homie.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Will seats out of a 97 bolt into a 98?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:drama: ttt


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


> Looking good homie.


Thanks bro! How's things going for you?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

YUHATE4 said:


> Thanks bro! How's things going for you?


Good bro. Just trying to do some work on it before vegas!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

got my 4 link complete today and washed it up. Almost ready for the streets


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

singlepumphopper said:


> got my 4 link complete today and washed it up. Almost ready for the streets


:thumbsupics of it laid?


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

a little upgrade on my ride  at this weekends show won Best of Show Lowrider


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

a better pic


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


> Good bro. Just trying to do some work on it before vegas!


That's good bro! Oh shit VEGAS look out! Wish I could make it with my ride but not sure yet. I'm still doing more things to it, good luck though bro if everything goes right I will see you there.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

LowridingInDaRgv said:


> a better pic


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:


 thanks


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

YUHATE4 said:


> I have a 01 towncar that I just had a chrome suspension done on plus lifted, I need to go trailer it back so has anyone used a Uhaul trailer and does the towncars fit on them? I went on the Uhaul website but when I enter my info it says no trailer for these specs. Any info will be appreciated Thanks Homies!


 THEY DONT FIT ON THE UHAUL TRAILERS, RAISED OR LAYED....


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

YUHATE4 said:


> That's good bro! Oh shit VEGAS look out! Wish I could make it with my ride but not sure yet. I'm still doing more things to it, good luck though bro if everything goes right I will see you there.


Yes sirrr... thank u.. leet me know if u go!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Looking good up there hat straight game to the top , I went back a few pages and found this I was banging. 2 years ago


Isn't that chaio linc that u were swinging??


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

it was a customers car I was testing it


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

aguilera620 said:


> :thumbsupics of it laid?


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

LowridingInDaRgv said:


> a better pic


nice ride bro


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

YUHATE4 said:


> I have a 01 towncar that I just had a chrome suspension done on plus lifted, I need to go trailer it back so has anyone used a Uhaul trailer and does the towncars fit on them? I went on the Uhaul website but when I enter my info it says no trailer for these specs. Any info will be appreciated Thanks Homies!


I did 80mph from New Mexico to Cali with my Lincoln on a budget trailer.


----------



## advancedynamic (Jun 12, 2013)

We had thousands of visitors to the show and hundreds of automobiles on display, including incredible classic automobiles, wood made boats, sports automobiles, motorbikes, rock climbers, automobiles and automobiles – basically something for everyone.


Bucket Elevators


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Mine fit on the trailer



bigANDY87lux said:


> THEY DONT FIT ON THE UHAUL TRAILERS, RAISED OR LAYED....


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

estilo71rivi said:


> nice ride bro


thanks I appreciate it


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

sharky_510 said:


> Yes sirrr... thank u.. leet me know if u go!


You got it homie....first round is on me if I do go!


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks to all the Linc homies for all the info on the trailers. :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

...TTT...


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

HERE'S ROOT BEER FLOAT IN THE SABOBA CASINO CAR SHOW 2 SATURDAY'S AGO...




1st PLACE FULL CUSTOM AND $100 BUCKS...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

DANNY 805 said:


> HERE'S ROOT BEER FLOAT IN THE SABOBA CASINO CAR SHOW 2 SATURDAY'S AGO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

singlepump, you still doing the arms?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

DeeLoc said:


> singlepump, you still doing the arms?


yea some what. Ive been working crazy hrs at work dont have much time anymore. But pm me your number and if your in no hurry we can make it happen


----------



## MONTE CARLO SD (Sep 25, 2003)

*'98 - ' 02 TC LIGHTS*



















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/392193-town-car-tail-lights-nice.html

TC Smoked tail lights for sale on Ebay. PM me if ur in Vegas. Save on shipping


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Im Looking to Buy rocker panels, wheel lip trim, and chrome hood lip......anyone?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

I got a set of 89 towncar arms extended 1 1/4 reinforced and molded with new bushing and ready to install on a 98-02 asking 275 shipped. Pm me if interested. I just built them never been hopped on.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

scooby said:


> Im Looking to Buy rocker panels, wheel lip trim, and chrome hood lip......anyone?


 check out www.towncarparts.com


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

scooby said:


> Im Looking to Buy rocker panels, wheel lip trim, and chrome hood lip......anyone?


That chrome hood piece is $28 new on eBay.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Lord Duez said:


> That chrome hood piece is $28 new on eBay.


 Right on i'll grab one


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Autozone.com says that the part numbers for Mustang GT rear end ring and pinion gears, and Town Car ring and pinions are the same. Has anybody tried changing these to get the speedometer and shifting back to normal? The stock GT gears from 1999- was 3.27:1 and ours are 3.55:1. Aftermarket ones are even lower ratio. Pick a part says $25 for a used ring and pinion.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Throwing this under a '99
















Going to extend the upper trailing arms 1 1/2", extended the lower trailing arms 6" an relocated the lower mounts farther up with a 4" drop. We'll be able to lock-up high an clear the wheel with-out the need of a slip-yoke while maintaining good pinion angle.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Under a '99


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

Looking good homie


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I think my daily's air suspension is giving out, anyone ever bag one of these?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> I think my daily's air suspension is giving out, anyone ever bag one of these?


It will ve cheaper if u just put springs and shocks.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

sharky_510 said:


> It will ve cheaper if u just put springs and shocks.


Well I know that, I don't want to juice it, and I figure I can start piecing an air set up together.


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

sup homies lookin for a little project on the side so anyways, i went to a used dealer and they had a 99 TC but it was the body of the 03 and up? my concern is, will the frame be like the 99? just worried that ima have to swap the frame etc. thanks fellas.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

the +03 town car has the aluminum subframe for the front control arms, will definitely look different than the 00 down frames


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anybody have a part number for the adapter to bolt on a nardi on a town car?


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

*1998-2011 Town Car 8PC Chrome Rocker Panels - $99.00 OBO*

*1998-2011 Town Car 8PC Chrome Rocker Panels - $99.00 OBO -*









1998-2011 Town Car 8PC Chrome Rocker Panels - BRAND NEW!!!

I have one brand new 4 1/2" 8pc set of Quality Automotive ( Made in the USA ) chrome rocker panels. Still in original packaging, retail price was $249.00/set asking $99.00/set.

For more than 25 years, Quality Automotive Accessories has been committed to providing auto parts of the highest quality and greatest value to its customers. As the industry's pioneer and original manufacturer of the TARGA GARD stainless steel accessories, our love for cars, trucks and SUVs is the motivating force behind the productivity of our company. We strive to create specialty parts and accessories that would make vehicles more attractive, more unique, safer, more fun, and like-new again.

Larry 
888-952-0312


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Does it has the ones on the bumpers to?


larryco50 said:


> *1998-2011 Town Car 8PC Chrome Rocker Panels - $99.00 OBO -*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

LowSupreme84 said:


> sup homies lookin for a little project on the side so anyways, i went to a used dealer and they had a 99 TC but it was the body of the 03 and up? my concern is, will the frame be like the 99? just worried that ima have to swap the frame etc. thanks fellas.


That would be badass if it has the 03 interior too.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

'99 with a '90 Towncar axle under it.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> '99 with a '90 Towncar axle under it.


Where did u mount your lower trailing. Arms at??? More pics if u have any


----------



## .PRIEST. (Oct 25, 2013)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> '99 with a '90 Towncar axle under it.


Nice work homie


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Bad-Influnce said:


> Where did u mount your lower trailing. Arms at??? More pics if u have any


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


I see you have been giving that bumper a beatinguffin:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

What changes are needed to change a 2001 link basket supension


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

For the people using the stock 98 rear suspension. Is there any where you can buy the trailing arm and watts link bushings? If not what are people doing when getting them chromed?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Lord Duez said:


> Autozone.com says that the part numbers for Mustang GT rear end ring and pinion gears, and Town Car ring and pinions are the same. Has anybody tried changing these to get the speedometer and shifting back to normal? The stock GT gears from 1999- was 3.27:1 and ours are 3.55:1. Aftermarket ones are even lower ratio. Pick a part says $25 for a used ring and pinion.


There was a guy on this thread that worked at the dealer and he said there is nothing you can do to get the speedo right. Part of the speedo system runs through the ABS computer system, and the only way to change it to read right is changing the computer parameters, but he said the towncars don't even have a wide enough range to go down to 13s.

I have 14s on mine and I'm off only 2-3 miles off until I hit 70mph on the speedo, then I'm off about 5 miles...according to the GPS.


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

For Sale said:


> For the people using the stock 98 rear suspension. Is there any where you can buy the trailing arm and watts link bushings? If not what are people doing when getting them chromed?


 anyone?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Im getting custom rear arms made. Dont see any replacement bushings, just fully assembled parts online

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

to the top


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

Did my spindle swap on my 99 this past Monday.Car came out great.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

What's spindles u used for your swap


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

for sale 350 plus shipping arms and rear end made by unlimited hustle


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


how does it look dumped


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:biggrin:
My first day out!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

That sucks I though one times was missing with you yo tire broke down


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

... TC TTT...


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

I used some of a 91 Town car.Check to see if they have the abs on the Rotors.I didn't. So I had to unplug mine so the abs didn't try to engage. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

1999 Towncar

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> That sucks I though one times was missing with you yo tire broke down


Naw, actully he was super cool. Just stopped to check my car out and even handed me his cell phone so I could take pics of him next to my car


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

OK that's what up brother you know that most 1x b tripping


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

superiors looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 1082674
> View attachment 1082690


BadAss


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

I kno this question has been asked a billion times and I'm sorry, but to get 14s on my 2000 tc, do I have to grind the hell out of the caliburs or get away with just spacers all the way around?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

ESClassic said:


> I kno this question has been asked a billion times and I'm sorry, but to get 14s on my 2000 tc, do I have to grind the hell out of the caliburs or get away with just spacers all the way around?


I grind the sht out of mine. My opinion I dont like spacers but u could use them.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Carefull how much you grind down that metal whatever it is is weak as fuck. I didn't grind down that much(just enough to give it a little space in case of expanding) on mine and as I pulled up my drive way both sides snapped in half... Better of just doing the spindle swap


----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Nice rides anymore pics of the orange one thanks


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Toy run..........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

will a 42'' roof fit in these? in the back?


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

have a q about fiting 14s on a 01 towncar i keep on hearing differnt things can someone help me? what would i have to do ?? thanks


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show Hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *

*The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
**
You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anybody ever throw supremes on a lincoln??
Need some feedback. White walls look too skinny


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Not a good look on a town car :no:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Chrome stickers, supremes, phantom top, that dude probably gets stopped by immigration all the time.


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Grabbed a set real cheap so I thought I'd see how they would look. I took them off the same day and threw the spokes on it because the tires looked to bulky lookn. The black top is factory. The only "stickers" I put on it were the on the middle pillars. Everything else is factory.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

aguilera620 said:


> Grabbed a set real cheap so I thought I'd see how they would look. I took them off the same day and threw the spokes on it because the tires looked to bulky lookn. The black top is factory. The only "stickers" I put on it were the on the middle pillars. Everything else is factory.
> View attachment 1155802


I think these cars have too much chrome on them. I thought about painting some of it black and even cutting out the center of the grill and replacing it with a black steel mesh. The supremes do look a little too Cheech and Chong style lowriding for me.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Anybody got a vector file for embroidery of the Lincoln emblem?


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Duez said:


> I think these cars have too much chrome on them. I thought about painting some of it black and even cutting out the center of the grill and replacing it with a black steel mesh. The supremes do look a little too Cheech and Chong style lowriding for me.


The chrome on the wheel wells might be too much everything else I think looks good. Yea just wanted to see what a town car would look like on supremes, never seen It before. Now I know why lol


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

any pics of 13x7 and do they bolt up??


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Big M


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Will 10 batteries fit all the way across the rear in the trunk? ?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

For Sale said:


> Big M


Cars sicc!!!


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

For Sale said:


> Big M


Real nice


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

Bad-Influnce said:


> Will 10 batteries fit all the way across the rear in the trunk? ?


If you do 5 batteries back to back


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

. Got this for sale they are re enforce I'm located in maimi fl I'm asking 350obo


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

chrome me said:


> If you do 5 batteries back to back


Ok cool


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## -KING IMAGE- (Mar 27, 2014)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Bad-Influnce said:


> Will 10 batteries fit all the way across the rear in the trunk? ?


Yea they do g!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

lowlowlow said:


> View attachment 1242434


:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


Japan? They still building some nice ass cars out there.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

JUST ME said:


>


:cheesy:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I got this calipers for sale for 220 plus shipping located in Miami pm for more info thanks


----------



## -KING IMAGE- (Mar 27, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

UP!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I did the 90 towncar spendle and calipers swap on my 99 now my breaks won't build pressure I bought new calipers and breaks are still going to the floor any help on what it can Be


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Bad-Influnce said:


> I did the 90 towncar spendle and calipers swap on my 99 now my breaks won't build pressure I bought new calipers and breaks are still going to the floor any help on what it can Be


Did you use the right washer and bleed them?


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Yep new brake lines and Calipers


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 98blulincoln (Jul 6, 2014)

Blvd Rollerz c.c. said:


>


Dis is 1 nice ride! Is that rim 15x7 or 16x7 or what?


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Will 14" China's fit on a stock 99 town cars front calipers


----------



## thisizskeet (Aug 14, 2012)

Bad-Influnce said:


> Yep new brake lines and Calipers


I had the same issue. The calipers were on the wrong side. Try swapping them around


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

ANTDOGG said:


> Will 14" China's fit on a stock 99 town cars front calipers


nope.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,95 tc sigsig,


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)




----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

all nice tc's TTT


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

All year's and colors

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TRURIDERHYDRAULICS said:


> View attachment 1334882


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

What do i need to put a 03 frontend on a 98 i hear its a lot of work.


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 1199578


Was it hard to put that frontend on


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

bigbody93 said:


> What do i need to put a 03 frontend on a 98 i hear its a lot of work.


All i did was buy the new header panel and move the hood latch back


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## winton (Feb 6, 2013)

Love the look of these cars, keep the pictures coming. I'm in Australia so we don't have em.
I do have a 2000 fairlane, apparently some of the features were borrowed from the lincoln . Going to bag it when I get to it, so much shit to do so little time .


----------



## SNOOP2 (Feb 2, 2011)

*SHOWTIME SO.CAL EST1989*


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

Bad-Influnce said:


> I did the 90 towncar spendle and calipers swap on my 99 now my breaks won't build pressure I bought new calipers and breaks are still going to the floor any help on what it can Be





Duez said:


> Did you use the right washer and bleed them?





Bad-Influnce said:


> Yep new brake lines and Calipers





thisizskeet said:


> I had the same issue. The calipers were on the wrong side. Try swapping them around


If the calipers are on the wrong side, the bleeder screws will be on the bottom and you can bleed them forever and you won't get all of the air out. The bleeder screw needs to be on the top end of the caliper so that they can be bled. Air is compressible and fluid is not. That's why you get a spongy pedal when there is air anywhere in the system. Hope that helps.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I got this spindle and calipers also the steering link for 600 shipped. Pm for more info pls


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Here are the rest of pic


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Custom Lincoln Tees! Sm-2x printed on pro club...$25 shipped. You can choose the year of your car to put in the tail or have it say whatever you want. HMU


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

aguilera620 said:


> View attachment 1330978
> 
> View attachment 1330986
> 
> View attachment 1330994


 Those rims and tires look good on there. Are those 14s or 13s?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Double Ease said:


> If the calipers are on the wrong side, the bleeder screws will be on the bottom and you can bleed them forever and you won't get all of the air out. The bleeder screw needs to be on the top end of the caliper so that they can be bled. Air is compressible and fluid is not. That's why you get a spongy pedal when there is air anywhere in the system. Hope that helps.


same problem my car wouldn't stop been there that was fun almost took out a fence and a chevy lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

winton said:


> Love the look of these cars, keep the pictures coming. I'm in Australia so we don't have em.
> I do have a 2000 fairlane, apparently some of the features were borrowed from the lincoln . Going to bag it when I get to it, so much shit to do so little time .



thats kind of nifty looks like a small wheel base car from an american point of view I guess. over there I guess thats considered a larger wheel base car.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

JUST ME said:


>


whats them colored things in the background?


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

I have dayton adapters 5 lug Ford/Lincoln pattern. I had them on my 98 town car. Not universals only has 5 holes. Text for pics 661-932-0651


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

What size of wire wheel to buy to tuck on 03 town car


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

Couple pics of my 98. :drama:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

Ruocco said:


> Couple pics of my 98. :drama:


nice simple and clean


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

Can somebody post the link to the spindle swap for the 100thx ?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I got this spindle and calipers 350$ shipped for both


----------



## SeaBass (May 25, 2014)

fleetwood88 said:


> I got this spindle and calipers 350$ shipped for both


Are these for the rear??


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

SeaBass said:


> Are these for the rear??


Front


----------



## SeaBass (May 25, 2014)

fleetwood88 said:


> Front


What other chrome parts are available


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

For now just that I sold the car and I never put this on


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Found this on fb  :wow:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

PHOTOSHOP


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> Found this on fb  :wow:


do u see the windows? and the the pen lines where the vert frame would be??


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

There's a photo shop if a blue rag also on here and a marron one also on This thread


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Short and Long sleeve


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

All Sizes and colors


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Printed on pro club tees


----------



## piranah (Jun 17, 2013)

How much for the lincoln shirts?


----------



## piranah (Jun 17, 2013)

If anybody looking for some 90 town car control arms, spindles, calipers etc, I would be wanting to trade for the same parts from a 98-02 town car. Long as they are in good shape, I would be interested.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

fleetwood88 said:


> I got this spindle and calipers 350$ shipped for both


Bump


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

Can someone tell me why 14s don't fit on 99 towncar what mods need to be done I know spindle swap for 13s but I have a spare set of 14s I was trying to put on


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

cali said:


> Can someone tell me why 14s don't fit on 99 towncar what mods need to be done I know spindle swap for 13s but I have a spare set of 14s I was trying to put on


Are they reverse offset?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

RobLBC said:


> Are they reverse offset?


Yes reverse homie


----------



## Egypt (Oct 6, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

14s dont fit without doing the spindle swap on a 98 up


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

cali said:


> Can someone tell me why 14s don't fit on 99 towncar what mods need to be done I know spindle swap for 13s but I have a spare set of 14s I was trying to put on


the reason It wont fit is because it is a double bore caliper....you can get it on I had 14s on mine you have to grind and put spacers but its not that safe I actually snapped my lug studs and my rim flew off while I was driving


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

I have 14's daytons, been everywhere, highway and out of town..


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

For a daily driver.... who wants knockoffs on it....
how horrible do 15s look? anybody got pics.. ireally dont want big rimds.. but i dont want it to be unsafe with my kids in the car?
pics on 15s?


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

hey fellas I got few questions.. just started working on 98 for the homie and I wanted to know first what bushings do I use for running the 89 uppers?? 98 bushings or 89 bushings? also will the 98 pose 3 wheel without doing a 4 link?? does the factory watts link fight it or help it?


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

Wont post 3 without a 4link and i would use the 89 bushings


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

BIG L.A said:


> Wont post 3 without a 4link and i would use the 89 bushings


your gonna end up with a lot of play cause the 98 has nut and bolt through the bushing while the 89 has a cross bar that is a lot thicker than the nut and bolt


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

PAT-RICK said:


> your gonna end up with a lot of play cause the 98 has nut and bolt through the bushing while the 89 has a cross bar that is a lot thicker than the nut and bolt


 that's what I was thinking... hoping someone has already done it would know for sure


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Question has anybody done a 2dr hardtop yet of this body style :dunno: if so any pics of it


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

PAT-RICK said:


> your gonna end up with a lot of play cause the 98 has nut and bolt through the bushing while the 89 has a cross bar that is a lot thicker than the nut and bolt





SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> that's what I was thinking... hoping someone has already done it would know for sure


easy fix is buying a thicker bolt and thicker nut...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> hey fellas I got few questions.. just started working on 98 for the homie and I wanted to know first what bushings do I use for running the 89 uppers?? 98 bushings or 89 bushings? also will the 98 pose 3 wheel without doing a 4 link?? does the factory watts link fight it or help it?


Yes it will do a 3 wheel without a 4link.... but you will damage the rear trailing arms. They are paper thin and will shift the rear end 1 foot or more one way or the other.. 

If you really want to 3 wheel reinforce the trailing arms... Id do a 4 link myself.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

PAT-RICK said:


> the reason It wont fit is because it is a double bore caliper....you can get it on I had 14s on mine you have to grind and put spacers but its not that safe I actually snapped my lug studs and my rim flew off while I was driving


Your problem is the spacers, those suck... On a 98-00 i ground the shit out of the calipers to clear without spacers and i didnt have any problems, 14x7 chinas, daytons require more grinding due to the offset difference..


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> easy fix is buying a thicker bolt and thicker nut...


the holes on the ears of the frame is not that big your gonna have to bore it out


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> that's what I was thinking... hoping someone has already done it would know for sure


I ran the towncar A-arms I also ran caddy arms to me they both suck the stock arm with the balljoint extension works best more travel and higher lockup and it hits the frame a lot less.. the 80's a-arm is really flat and tends to hit the frame hard making it easier to snap balljoints


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

PAT-RICK said:


> the holes on the ears of the frame is not that big your gonna have to bore it out


Reinforce it and bore it out,

or make a sleeve to compenate for the slack.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

what year towncar do you guys like best. im going get into one for my next ride.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Ok i have a 99 lincoln tc i did the spindle swap on it. Put new break lines and calipers on it and new master clinder. When i bleed the breaks with the car off the car has brake pressure but when i started the car i lose the brake pressure any information why this is happening


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

Sounds Like A ABS Bypass Did You Hook The ABS Sensors Back Up


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Not sure will look when i got off work but thanks for the info


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

The sensors wouldn't be affecting the brake pressure. If there was a valve problem in the ABS unit things would be really messed up. Can you be more specific as to what you did, and when and when you don't have brake pressure? What are you doing when you lose brake pressure? Does the pedal go to the floor? What is the difference in the pedal before you start the car? Did you bench bleed the master cylinder before you installed it? Did you bleed all four brakes?


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I put 90 spendals and 90 brake calipers on it there used parts except for one caliper it's new. New brake hoses and new crush washers. I also bench bleed the new master clinder. Bleed all 4 breaks starting from furthest from clinder breaks have great pressure when thr car is off. As soon as I start the car i press on break no pressure goes straight to the floor. No air in lines just SMH.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erM9s2hARZ8


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Can someone post a couple pics of 13s vs 14s? profile shots.

I've had no luck with the search. Thanks.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

what size coils do you guys recommend for the front, 2 pump 6 batts, just for lay and play, dont want it on the ground.
cce has 2 3/4 ton precuts, anyone try them?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

Can you build up pressure if you pump the brake pedal? What happens if you have your foot on the brake pedal and then you start the car? Does it go straight to the floor? How were the brakes before you did the spindle swap?


Bad-Influnce said:


> I put 90 spendals and 90 brake calipers on it there used parts except for one caliper it's new. New brake hoses and new crush washers. I also bench bleed the new master clinder. Bleed all 4 breaks starting from furthest from clinder breaks have great pressure when thr car is off. As soon as I start the car i press on break no pressure goes straight to the floor. No air in lines just SMH.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

what size speakers can you fit in front and rear on a 2001 towncar?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

spook said:


> what size speakers can you fit in front and rear on a 2001 towncar?


Crutchfield.com says 6x8"s for both front and rear if you're not looking to modify things.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> Question has anybody done a 2dr hardtop yet of this body style :dunno: if so any pics of it


:dunno:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> Question has anybody done a 2dr hardtop yet of this body style :dunno: if so any pics of it


 Yes. It was actually the first two door to be built in this body style, but since it is a hard top, the roof and C-pillar curvature and reinforcement takes more time to get right since a point was made to not hide any body work under a top. I'm not allowed to share pictures of the build yet; however, rest assured it’s in the final stages of its build. If you didn’t know any better, you’d think it came from the factory with two doors. In fact, a lot of people who know nothing about cars haven’t said anything about it having two doors at all because it’s not obvious. It’s that well done.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

thank you..


spook said:


> what size speakers can you fit in front and rear on a 2001 towncar?


----------



## agent002 (Oct 1, 2011)

I know this question has been answered but I cant find it 98 tc for 13's to fit. Do I just do spindles, or spindles calipers and rotors from a 90-94? and what about Abs and Trac sensors, Will the lights stay on. Also hard it fuck with the way the transmission shifts


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

nice


LUXMONSTA801 said:


>


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

Ruocco said:


> Couple pics of my 98. :drama:


 SUPER CLEAN!!! WHAT COLOR IS THAT?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HIGHCLASS CC I.E LA. TX


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

spook said:


> what size speakers can you fit in front and rear on a 2001 towncar?


i got 5x7s(6x8) for the front and rear


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

thanks.


bigg_E said:


> i got 5x7s(6x8) for the front and rear


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyone know of a good place to get chrome or polished tranny and oil pans? Jcwhittney,jegs?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

*​ Heres my 2000 tc from miami *


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Born 2 Die said:


> View attachment 1500649
> *​ Heres my 2000 tc from miami *


nice


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Will 03 interior fit 98


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Town car owners ain't very helpful lmao..


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

You got that right. I wish i knew the answer to your question, Im new to the towncar scene. 


bub916 said:


> Town car owners ain't very helpful lmao..


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

spook said:


> You got that right. I wish i knew the answer to your question, Im new to the towncar scene.


Its funny...ill figure it out, gonna just try and find one at wrecking yard and see.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


IF I CAN REMEMBER CORRECTY THE WIRE HARNESS IS DIFFRENT AND THE POSSITION OF THE TRACK HOPE THAT HELPS ... BUT ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I CHECKED SO YOU MIGHT WANT T DOUBLE CHECK THAT..


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

454SSallday said:


> IF I CAN REMEMBER CORRECTY THE WIRE HARNESS IS DIFFRENT AND THE POSSITION OF THE TRACK HOPE THAT HELPS ... BUT ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I CHECKED SO YOU MIGHT WANT T DOUBLE CHECK THAT..


 thanks


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Highclass cc


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Highclass cc


----------



## 909monte88 (Jun 25, 2010)

1998-2000 town car calipers and brackets $220 plus shipping never been installed 
Hit me up (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1526474
> 
> 
> 1998-2000 town car calipers and brackets $220 plus shipping never been installed
> Hit me up (909)833-5595 thanks


Post this in vehicle parts


----------



## ethanbubba (Mar 21, 2008)

i have a ? does anybody know if a frame from a.97 towncar will fit on a 98


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

ethanbubba said:


> i have a ? does anybody know if a frame from a.97 towncar will fit on a 98


Yes it will fit.


----------



## ethanbubba (Mar 21, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HIGHCLASS CC


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump this shit loc


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

has anyone had problems with the passive anti theft


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Nice.


LUXMONSTA801 said:


>


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

JUST PICKED UP A 98 TC...........WILL I HAVE ANY ISSUES MOUNTING 13X7'S ????? 
I SEE ACOUPLE PEOPLE ON HERE TALKING BOUT SPINDLE SWAPS AND SPACERS AND UPPERS??????????
CAR IS BONE STOCK NO LIFTS FOR NOW.........JUST WANA MOUNT SOME 13'S


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

PMd


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

Anybody use compressor with factory air bags instead of buying kit was told it would work but not sure ???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

it will work but not as fast as you would like....and Its not designed for constant use it wouldn't last a month


----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

What about using pneumatic switches ????


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Just little something I'm working on busting out this summer... For the streets.


----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

Will 98 seats fit a 95????


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

JUST ME said:


> nice


----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

Will a 95 towncar frame fit a 2000 towncar


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

About to bust out with a fresh facelift!


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

Will box caprice spindles fit a 98tc


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Sneak peek, 99 be out soon


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

DUKE said:


> Sneak peek, 99 be out soon


Nice lower arms!


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

For sale 8500 obo


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

any all black or white TCs?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Royal Classics Dallas Tx


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Dope


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

my 99


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

I put a 94 frame on my 99. Posts 3 wheel on both sides like butter. 3 pumps 14 batteries. Any questions yall have, I'm happy to answer, if I can.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

All Colors/sizes...AAA or regular/tall


















pro club. Hit with with your size and style pricing.


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Will the front seats of an '03+ fit in a '99?


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Fresh out 99 Dipn today


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

DUKE said:


> Fresh out 99 Dipn today


She's clean.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

DUKE said:


> Fresh out 99 Dipn today


Dope!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

My 99 tc


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

What steering wheel adapter are you guys using for a custom steering wheel? I have a 90 TC but I'm thinking the same one works. PM me with any info. Thanks in advance


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

87gbody said:


> Can someone post a couple pics of 13s vs 14s? profile shots.
> 
> I've had no luck with the search. Thanks.


14's


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

the only one i seen that i like on 14s. I think its the 5.20s:thumbsup:


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## YahtklubSand2 (Mar 4, 2015)

Does anybody have the info on this build?



SJDEUCE said:


> rooster


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

My 99 almost there TRUERIDERS!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Want to do this to the trunk of my tc


----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

DUKE said:


> Fresh out 99 Dipn today


Where u get those floor mats


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

TR


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

What adapter is being used for after market steering wheels ?


----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

bub916 said:


> What adapter is being used for after market steering wheels ?
> View attachment 1780842


3 hole ford grant adapter like 19.99 at jegs or summit


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

eazzy101 said:


> 3 hole ford grant adapter like 19.99 at jegs or summit


But for what make and model, im hearing for like a van/truck or something because its bigger and covers better.


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

I have these chromed rear calipers for sale if anyone is interested. $160 shipped Priority.


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

bub916 said:


> But for what make and model, im hearing for like a van/truck or something because its bigger and covers better.


x2


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Duke
I actually used two adapters first you need the Grant #3289 then I went on Ebay and picked up a( Forever sharp) co name, Hub Spacer for Grant 3 Bolt Adapter Boss to 6 Hole Steering Wheels that was what I needed to hang that Nardi. only prob you have to deal with the airbag youl have to cut some wires in order to bolt the wheel


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

bub916 said:


> Duke
> I actually used two adapters first you need the Grant #3289 then I went on Ebay and picked up a( Forever sharp) co name, Hub Spacer for Grant 3 Bolt Adapter Boss to 6 Hole Steering Wheels that was what I needed to hang that Nardi. only prob you have to deal with the airbag youl have to cut some wires in order to bolt the wheel


 Thanks for the info. Do they come in a chrome/polished finish or are they black?


----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

JUST ME said:


>


Where can I get an engraved grill and set of handles made like the ones on this lincoln


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

1SIKMAG said:


> I have these chromed rear calipers for sale if anyone is interested. $160 shipped Priority.


SOLD


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Will the center console from an '04+ (between the front 2 seats) fit in a '99?


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

1SIKMAG said:


> Will the center console from an '04 (between the front 2 seats) fit in a '99?


^^ I know someone gotta know..


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

*1SICLINC*

MY 99 TOWNCAR


----------



## DAT_DAMN_MEXICAN (Jan 3, 2015)

Haven't done much but I got my 98 I'm working on￼￼￼
Me n my pops n nephew painted it in our garage I built the pump rack at work


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 1082674
> View attachment 1082690


What color is this here?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

tlc64impala said:


> What color is this here?


THERES SO MUCH PHOTOSHOP IN THE PIC CANT TELL...


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

has anybody ever tried moving the heat and air controls where the radio is at?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah my boy did it in his


----------



## crazymeech (Aug 3, 2012)

Does any body know we're can I get my front grill done in gold...I'm in Perris Ca.


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

1SIKMAG said:


> Will the center console from an '04+ (between the front 2 seats) fit in a '99?


Anyone??


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

1SIKMAG said:


> Anyone??


JUST GUESSING BUT I WOULD HAVE TO SAY NO. THE 99 CONSOLE LOOKS THINNER THEN A 04


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

crazymeech said:


> Does any body know we're can I get my front grill done in gold...I'm in Perris Ca.


KRAZY KUTTNG YUMA AZ SANTIGO 1-928-750-2324


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

454SSallday said:


> JUST GUESSING BUT I WOULD HAVE TO SAY NO. THE 99 CONSOLE LOOKS THINNER THEN A 04


I had an 04 but now I have a 99. I like the 04 alot better but I didn't have them at the same time. So I don't have one to compare/ measure.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

1SIKMAG said:


> I had an 04 but now I have a 99. I like the 04 alot better but I didn't have them at the same time. So I don't have one to compare/ measure.


at a quick glance that would be my opinion. are you hooking up your 04?


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

454SSallday said:


> at a quick glance that would be my opinion. are you hooking up your 04?


No. The 04 got totalled. I have a 99 now. The 04 had a better center console between the front seats.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Arms I did an axle I'm workin on for my homies '99.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

1SIKMAG said:


> No. The 04 got totalled. I have a 99 now. The 04 had a better center console between the front seats.


GOT A GRIP OF PARTS FOR 98-02


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

My girls 99' Town


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Got the rear seat from a 05 L series tc. It has bottom cup holders and head rests. Also got the center console for the front seats and got the sill plates


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

djslim said:


> My girls 99' Town
> View attachment 1828985
> View attachment 1828993


Badass..more pics


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

LSX swap


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

djslim said:


> LSX swap


I remember it being for sale. Turned out sick!


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Homie, Ya we just decided keep it


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

djslim said:


> Thanks Homie, Ya we just decided keep it


nice link brother


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

Looking for 90 spindles to run 13's. Anyone have them for sale pm me


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Does anyone know if i can use 95 TC spindles for the swap on a 99 or is it only 91-94? Need to know ASAP. Thanks


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think it's only thru 94. 95 and up won't work.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

aguilera620 said:


> I think it's only thru 94. 95 and up won't work.


Ok thanks, its been alot harder to get an answer then i though it would be. Now i have to try to hunt down the parts. Thanks for the reply


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

m


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Does anyone know if i can use 95 TC spindles for the swap on a 99 or is it only 91-94? Need to know ASAP. Thanks


 from my understanding its 91/94 only


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

454SSallday said:


> from my understanding its 91/94 only


What's good ma boy


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

FORGIVEN said:


> What's good ma boy


SAME SHH BROTHER THAT YOUR LACC? DAMMMM SICC :thumbsup: SAW YOU WERE BUILDING A 80 TOWN COUPE AWHILE BACK HOWS THAT GOING LOOKED BAD ASS..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

454SSallday said:


> SAME SHH BROTHER THAT YOUR LACC? DAMMMM SICC :thumbsup: SAW YOU WERE BUILDING A 80 TOWN COUPE AWHILE BACK HOWS THAT GOING LOOKED BAD ASS..


Still getting built ma boy going all out she was done but doing extra stuff to it


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

FORGIVEN said:


> Still getting built ma boy going all out she was done but doing extra stuff to it


 all you do is build bad shit brother good work :thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

got this for sale if anyone is interested PM or text me thanks. http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5609153211.html


----------



## aron81 (Oct 5, 2015)

My new toy, picked this up to ride while i look for a G-body i want/like. Ive done a few things to it nothing major its a pretty clean car.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

aron81 said:


> My new toy, picked this up to ride while i look for a G-body i want/like. Ive done a few things to it nothing major its a pretty clean car.
> View attachment 1898874
> 
> View attachment 1898890
> ...


looks nice n clean good choice


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking at a 06, what am I going to have to do to juice it?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

AZs finest13 said:


> Looking at a 06, what am I going to have to do to juice it?


not sure but i think u might have to change frame ,like i said im not 100 % sure


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

AZ FINEST check out Franks hydraulics he has lifted a 03 model, they have aluminum subframe so are weak to hop but franks hydraulics done one that is hitting somewhere in the 30's, other wise like mention above you will need a frame swap from a 98-2002 town car.


----------



## aron81 (Oct 5, 2015)

AZ FINEST ill sell ya mine...


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info I'll look into it more.


----------



## aron81 (Oct 5, 2015)

Few more pix of mine pretty much done tinkering and cleaning up stuff, painted the bumpers cause they were a complete mess, new exhaust, lot of wiring/wire clean up under the hood, interior detail. I think i might hold off on a G-body and keep this a while. Starting to like it


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

aron81 said:


> Few more pix of mine pretty much done tinkering and cleaning up stuff, painted the bumpers cause they were a complete mess, new exhaust, lot of wiring/wire clean up under the hood, interior detail. I think i might hold off on a G-body and keep this a while. Starting to like it
> View attachment 1902122
> 
> View attachment 1902130
> ...


Love those years. I watched that thing come together. Glad its in good hands.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Yep still Rockin the Town Car


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$!!! My ladies ride I finished it for the new years!!! Candy Candy is how I do it!!!!!!!


----------



## SargeistExistingII (Nov 1, 2010)

The_Golden_One said:


>


You are riding way better than I am, but I would rather have no three wheel than the way the rear is twisted. I'm not hating, just a personal preference. :squint:


----------



## R1d3r4lifelvnv (Sep 16, 2016)

:drama:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

I have these Chrome 1'' Extension Black Magic spoons up for sale they where on a 1999 Town Car $ 200.00 shipped
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ds/773017-chrome-lincoln-town-car-spoons.html (Link)


----------



## samms (Jul 13, 2017)

*13's on my 98 TC*

what swap do i need to install 13's on my 98 TC


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

anyone have a set of the caddi arms already done they want to sell


----------



## samms (Jul 13, 2017)

What frame swap will go on a 2003 towncar heard the 2003 frame is aluminum and would like to swap it for a steel frame what years can I do a swap from any help???


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

TTT


----------

